# Climate and Weather



## espola (Jul 10, 2016)

Intellicast weather -- http://www.intellicast.com/
I like the current Doppler radar animated loops -- http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true
And the Pacific satellite view -- http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Hurricane/PacificSatellite.aspx

Local weather stations -- https://www.wunderground.com/us/ca/poway
https://www.wunderground.com/us/ca/rancho bernardo

California water supply -- http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cdecapp/resapp/getResGraphsMain.action
http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/snow/PLOT_SWC
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/rt
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ca/nwis/rt
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ca/nwis/uv?site_no=11023340

Arctic ice -- https://www.ec.gc.ca/glaces-ice/
http://ice-glaces.ec.gc.ca/prods/CVCSWCTWA/20160704180000_CVCSWCTWA_0008945947.pdf
and icebergs -- http://ice-glaces.ec.gc.ca/prods/NAIS65/20160711000000_NAIS65_0008952788.pdf

GISS Temperatures -- http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
and chart -- http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/graphs_v3/Fig.A2.gif


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll add this link.  A very cool project that bears long term watching.  If for nothing else you can plot out the rhythm for the music of the spheres.  

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2016)

Colorado River ...
http://lakepowell.water-data.com/
http://lakemead.water-data.com/
http://graphs.water-data.com/ucsnowpack/

CO2 ...
http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/

Ice jams...


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2016)

*Global Warming/Climate Change crowd have now revised their doom and gloom scare tactics to generate funds from some of the Earths residents, namely the lemming followers and the coerced entrepreneurs who are trapped into the fleecing thru thug tactics .....*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 20, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Global Warming/Climate Change crowd have now revised their doom and gloom scare tactics to generate funds from some of the Earths residents, namely the lemming followers and the coerced entrepreneurs who are trapped into the fleecing thru thug tactics .....*




If your tin foil hat has tuned into an extraterrestrial source of funding, please contact nsf.gov to set up an RFA at your earliest possible convenience.  Thank you.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2016)

The June numbers came out from GISS a few days ago -- the hottest June in the GISS TEMP records, and 9 months in a row of record-hottest temperature.

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Wez (Jul 21, 2016)

Yea, 2016 is setting up to blow away the 2nd highest temp year ever, which was 2015.


----------



## Wez (Jul 22, 2016)

https://theintercept.com/2016/07/22/oil-lobby-paid-washington-post-and-atlantic-to-host-climate-change-deniers-at-rnc/

_"*Oil Lobby Paid Washington Post and Atlantic to Host Climate-Change Deniers at RNC"*_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2016)

Well.... as we all know but sometimes forget, the earth has been much warmer and it has been much colder.....one would agree that it's almost cyclical.


----------



## Wez (Jul 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well.... as we all know but sometimes forget, the earth has been much warmer and it has been much colder.....one would agree that it's almost cyclical.


So true, so we probably shouldn't be trying to ignore or worse, claim AGW is a conspiracy to gain power.... the scientist who are trying to figure out if our current cycle is due to mankind's activities, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> So true, so we probably shouldn't be trying to ignore or worse, claim AGW is a conspiracy to gain power.... the scientist who are trying to figure out if our current cycle is due to mankind's activities, right?


AGW doesn't exist anymore.  It's just climate change and we happen to be in the summer months right now.  And who's ignoring climate change right now?  And if it is AGW, why is your government subsidizing the Fossil Fuel Industry?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> So true, so we probably shouldn't be trying to ignore or worse, claim AGW is a conspiracy to gain power.... the scientist who are trying to figure out if our current cycle is due to mankind's activities, right?


I'm sure it's all part of the vast right wing conspiracy.....

When we can control, sun spots, solar flares, the tides, earthquakes and volcanic activities...controlling the climate will follow.

We should be doing everything possible to develop viable alternative energy, clean up our environment, and take care of our home.


----------



## Wez (Jul 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> When we can control, sun spots, solar flares, the tides, earthquakes and volcanic activities...controlling the climate will follow.


Are you suggesting that because there are things we can't control that we shouldn't be concerned with the things we can control?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you suggesting that because there are things we can't control that we shouldn't be concerned with the things we can control?


There are many concerns that we can't control.
Developing alternative & cleaner energy sources is a given, is attainable and should be pursued.
Climate being ever changing and cyclical, is controllable how?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are many concerns that we can't control.
> Developing alternative & cleaner energy sources is a given, is attainable and should be pursued.
> Climate being ever changing and cyclical, is controllable how?


In our current situation, we are not controlling the climate, but we are obviously affecting it.


----------



## Wez (Jul 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Climate being ever changing and cyclical, is controllable how?


We are able to control what we release into our Atmosphere.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you suggesting that because there are things we can't control that we shouldn't be concerned with the things we can control?


Be the change you wish to see in the world--Ghandi

Let us know when you stop consuming petroleum products.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Be the change you wish to see in the world--Ghandi
> 
> Let us know when you stop consuming petroleum products.


Is that your proposed solution?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> We are able to control what we release into our Atmosphere.


We?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Is that your proposed solution?


For who?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> We are able to control what we release into our Atmosphere.


Agree.  How are YOU controlling what YOU release in to the atmosphere?  After your trip to Hawaii I would say that youʻve left your carbon footprint in the atmosphere.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

espola said:


> In our current situation, we are not controlling the climate, but we are obviously affecting it.


How much are we affecting it?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much are we affecting it?


http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/full.html

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/graphs/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_acidification#/media/File:WOA05_GLODAP_del_pH_AYool.png

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_level_rise#/media/File:Trends_in_global_average_absolute_sea_level,_1880-2013.png


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

"We" can't control this....








The air in Beijing is so polluted that breathing it does as much damage to the lungs as smoking 40 cigarettes a day, says a new study.
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/18/

BEIJING — Filthy emissions from China’s export industries are carried across the Pacific Ocean and contribute to air pollution in the Western United States, according to a paper published Monday by a prominent American science journal.
The research is the first to quantify how air pollution in the United States is affected by China’s production of goods for export and by global consumer demand for those goods, the study’s authors say. It was written by nine scholars based in three nations and was published by Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, which last year published a paper by other researchers that found a drop in life spans in northern China because of air pollution.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/21/world/asia/china-also-exports-pollution-to-western-us-study-finds.html?_r=0


----------



## Wez (Jul 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "We" can't control this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine living there?  How those poor people put up with that bullshit amazes me.

True, we can't force other nations to embrace our way of thinking, but defining our way of thinking and having that translate into long term energy policy would be a good start.  Embracing a mindset of AGW denial is not going to bring about long term solutions to what could be a very harmful outcome for mankind.

You can question if AGW is real, but assuming it isn't and forming your policies around that assumption is foolish.  Hope for the best, plan for the worst.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can you imagine living there?  How those poor people put up with that bullshit amazes me.
> 
> True, we can't force other nations to embrace our way of thinking, but defining our way of thinking and having that translate into long term energy policy would be a good start.  Embracing a mindset of AGW denial is not going to bring about long term solutions to what could be a very harmful outcome for mankind.
> 
> You can question if AGW is real, but assuming it isn't and forming your policies around that assumption is foolish.  Hope for the best, plan for the worst.



AGW is a 'theory', is it not?
There is conflicting data regarding "Anthropogenic Global Warming" or has the theory been proven?
I'm just glad it's not "Anaphylactic Global Warming" .....


----------



## Wez (Jul 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> AGW is a 'theory', is it not?
> There is conflicting data regarding "Anthropogenic Global Warming" or has the theory been proven?
> I'm just glad it's not "Anaphylactic Global Warming" .....


Please see the definition of "theory" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_theory

_"A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world that is acquired through the scientific method and repeatedly tested and confirmed"_

AGW has not been proven beyond question, but I'm not saying it has.  I'm suggesting we hope for the best, but plan for the worst.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please see the definition of "theory" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_theory
> 
> _"A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world that is acquired through the scientific method and repeatedly tested and confirmed"_
> 
> AGW has not been proven beyond question, but I'm not saying it has.  I'm suggesting we hope for the best, but plan for the worst.


One would have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not see what is happening.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> AGW has not been proven beyond question, but I'm not saying it has.  I'm suggesting we hope for the best, but plan for the worst.



I did not say you had said anything regarding AGW being proven beyond a reasonable doubt. I was having a conversation. A discussion if you will.
Your suggestion regarding hoping for the best and planning for the worst, might be the most reasonable thing you've posted.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

espola said:


> One would have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not see what is happening.


One can also look at the evidence, claim to see what is happening and still be an idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

......and I'm still glad it's not "Anaphylactic Global Warming"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

espola said:


> One would have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not see what is happening.





espola said:


> http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/full.html
> 
> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/graphs/
> 
> ...


Agree. One would have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not see what is happening.


It is important to begin by emphasizing that few skeptics doubt or deny that carbon dioxide (CO2) is a greenhouse gas or that it and other greenhouse gasses (water vapor being the most important) help to warm the surface of the Earth. Further, few skeptics deny that man is probably contributing to higher CO2 levels through his burning of fossil fuels, though *remember we are talking about a maximum total change in atmospheric CO2 concentration due to man of about 0.01% over the last 100 years.*

*What skeptics deny is the catastrophe, the notion that man’s incremental contributions to CO2 levels will create catastrophic warming and wildly adverse climate changes.* To understand the skeptic’s position requires understanding something about the alarmists’ case that is seldom discussed in the press: *the theory of catastrophic man-made global warming is actually comprised of two separate, linked theories, of which only the first is frequently discussed in the media.*

The first theory is that a doubling of atmospheric CO2 levels (approximately what we might see under the more extreme emission assumptions for the next century) will lead to about a degree Celsius of warming. Though some quibble over the number – it might be a half degree, it might be a degree and a half – most skeptics, alarmists and even the UN’s IPCC are roughly in agreement on this fact.

But one degree due to the all the CO2 emissions we might see over the next century is hardly a catastrophe. *The catastrophe, then, comes from the second theory, that the climate is dominated by positive feedbacks (basically acceleration factors) that multiply the warming from CO2 many fold. Thus one degree of warming from the greenhouse gas effect of CO2 might be multiplied to five or eight or even more degrees.*

This second theory is the source of most of the predicted warming – not greenhouse gas theory per se but the notion that the Earth’s climate (unlike nearly every other natural system) is dominated by positive feedbacks. This is the main proposition that skeptics doubt, and it is by far the weakest part of the alarmist case. One can argue whether the one degree of warming from CO2 is “settled science” (I think that is a crazy term to apply to any science this young), *but the three, five, eight degrees from feedback are not at all settled. In fact, they are not even very well supported.--Warren MMeyer*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please see the definition of "theory" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_theory
> 
> _"A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world that is acquired through the scientific method and repeatedly tested and confirmed"_
> 
> AGW has not been proven beyond question, but I'm not saying it has.  I'm suggesting we hope for the best, but plan for the worst.


What is YOUR plan for the human race beside polluting the atmosphere on your trip to Hawaii.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please see the definition of "theory" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_theory
> 
> _"A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world that is acquired through the scientific method and repeatedly tested and confirmed"_


Of course, in the *scientific method, even an incorrect hypothesis is useful, as it gives the scientific community a starting point in organizing observational data to confirm or disprove the hypothesis. This, however, turns out to be wickedly difficult in climate science, given the outrageously complex nature of the Earth’s weather systems.*

Our global temperature measurements over the last one hundred years show about 0.7C of warming since the early 1900s, though this increase has been anything but linear. Skeptics argue that, like a police department that locks on a single suspect early in a crime investigation and fails to adequately investigate any other suspects, *many climate scientists locked in early on to CO2 as the primary culprit for this warming, to the exclusion of many other possible causes.  W. Meyer*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

When the UN IPCC published its fourth climate report several years ago, it focused its main attention on the Earth’s warming after 1950 and in particular on the 20-year period between 1978 and 1998. The UN IPCC concluded that the warming in this 20-year period was too rapid to be due to natural causes, and almost certainly had to be due to man’s CO2. They reached this conclusion by running computer models that seemed to show that the warming in this period would have been far less without increased CO2 levels.

Skeptics, however, point out that the computer models were built by scientists who have only a fragmented, immature understanding of complex climate systems. Moreover, these scientists approached the models with the pre-conceived notion that CO2 is the main driver of temperatures, and so it is unsurprising that their models would show CO2 as the dominant factor.

In fact, the period 1978 to 1998 featured a number of other suspects that should have been considered as potentially contributing to warming. For example, the warm phase of several critical ocean cycles that have a big effect on surface temperatures, including the Pacific Decadal Oscillation, coincided with this period. Further, the second half of the 20th century saw far greater solar activity, as measured by sunspot numbers, than the first half of the century. Neither ocean cycles nor solar effects, nor a myriad of other factors we probably don’t even know enough to name, were built into the models. Even man’s changing land use has an effect on measured temperatures, as survey efforts have shown urban areas, which have higher temperatures than surrounding rural locations, expanding around our temperature measurement points and biasing measured temperatures upwards.

*If CO2 is but one of several causes of warming over the past decades, then current climate models almost certainly have to be exaggerating future warming. Only by attributing all of the past warming to CO2 can catastrophic future warming forecasts be justified. In fact, even the 0.7C of measured historic warming is well under what the climate models should have predicted for warming based on past CO2 increases and their assumed high sensitivity of temperature to CO2 levels. In other words, to believe a forecast of, say, 5C of warming over the next 100 years, we should have seen 2C or more of warming over the past century.

This is why the IPCC actually had to make the assumption that global temperatures would have fallen naturally and due to other manmade pollutants over the past several decades. By arguing that without man’s CO2 the climate would have cooled by, for example, 0.5C, then they can claim past warming from CO2 as 1.2C (the measured 0.7C plus the imaginary 0.5C).  Anyone familiar with how the Obama administration has claimed large stimulus-related jobs creation despite falling employment levels will recognize this approach immediately.*


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree. One would have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not see what is happening.
> 
> 
> It is important to begin by emphasizing that few skeptics doubt or deny that carbon dioxide (CO2) is a greenhouse gas or that it and other greenhouse gasses (water vapor being the most important) help to warm the surface of the Earth. Further, few skeptics deny that man is probably contributing to higher CO2 levels through his burning of fossil fuels, though *remember we are talking about a maximum total change in atmospheric CO2 concentration due to man of about 0.01% over the last 100 years.*


Just in the years from 1960 where the Moana Loa observatory has been measuring atmospheric CO2, it's more like 25% increase, but numbers never were your strength, were they?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Just in the years from 1960 where the Moana Loa observatory has been measuring atmospheric CO2, it's more like 25% increase, but numbers never were your strength, were they?


You mean because you find measuring Co2 levels at a Volcano National Park compelling evidence of imminent doom for the human race?  I'm actually shocked that the numbers aren't higher given that the Volcanoes at that National Park have been erupting for the entire period covered by your link.  If you've ever been to the Volcanoes National Park you will see that the ferns growing around the Thurston lava tube are freakishly huge, Jurassic like.  Must be all that Co2 getting sucked up by the Jungles on the Big Island.  And what about the new island, Loihi, being formed under water.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because you find measuring Co2 levels at a Volcano National Park compelling evidence of imminent doom for the human race?  I'm actually shocked that the numbers aren't higher given that the Volcanoes at that National Park have been erupting for the entire period covered by your link.  If you've ever been to the Volcanoes National Park you will see that the ferns growing around the Thurston lava tube are freakishly huge, Jurassic like.  Must be all that Co2 getting sucked up by the Jungles on the Big Island.  And what about the new island, Loihi, being formed under water.


You're doing great.  Don't worry about all those people laughing at you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2016)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  Don't worry about all those people laughing at you.


So nothing then?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So nothing then?


I prefer you stay clueless.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  Don't worry about all those people laughing at you.


I'm sure he thinks Volcanoes cause more Global Warming then mankind too.  Some people here are more interested in a delusional game of gotcha then contributing to the discussion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2016)

espola said:


> I prefer you stay clueless.


Ha ha ha.  Not my preference for you.  I suggest you find the Arrhenius link you posted at the previous socalsoccer site and read.  You keep posting without actually reading much less understanding.  Itʻs a process.  Go on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm sure he thinks Volcanoes cause more Global Warming then mankind too.  Some people here are more interested in a delusional game of gotcha then contributing to the discussion.


0.7 C over the last 100 years.  Howʻs that for contribution?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm sure he thinks Volcanoes cause more Global Warming then mankind too.  Some people here are more interested in a delusional game of gotcha then contributing to the discussion.


We have been over all this before.  I must assume that when the Great Deletion occurred Izzy lost all memory of previous discussions. 

Most of the time, the observatory experiences “baseline” conditions and measures clean air which has been over the Pacific Ocean for days or weeks. We know this because the CO2 analyzer usually gives a very steady reading which varies by less than 3/10 of a part per million (ppm) from hour to hour. These are the conditions we use to calculate the monthly averages that go into the famous 50-year graph of atmospheric CO2 concentration.

We only detect volcanic CO2 from the Mauna Loa summit late at night at times when the regional winds are light and southerly. Under these conditions, a temperature inversion forms above the ground, and the volcanic emissions are trapped near the surface and travel down our side of the mountain slope. When the volcanic emissions arrive at the observatory, the CO2 analyzer readings increase by several parts per million, and the measured amounts become highly variable for periods of several minutes to a few hours. In the last decade, this has occurred on about 15% of nights between midnight and 6 a.m.​
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/blogs/climateqa/mauna-loa-co2-record/


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, BIZ thinks that scientists on an island known for it's active volcanoes, aren't able to account for the fact that they are near a volcano.  What ever it takes to get your point across.  It's like the RNC, if it "feels" true, it must be true.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You keep posting without actually reading much less understanding.


You do that a lot, you try to find some hidden meaning in a link, something only you can see and are unable to describe when called on it, then you go on about others not reading and understanding your made up points that you are unable to describe in any way.

You like to call others morons but have zero ability to prove it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> You do that a lot, you try to find some hidden meaning in a link, something only you can see and are unable to describe when called on it, then you go on about others not reading and understanding your made up points that you are unable to describe in any way.
> 
> You like to call others morons but have zero ability to prove it.


You still reeling from page 1021 and 1030?


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You still reeling from page 1021 and 1030?


You still unable to describe what you found on those pages?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 26, 2016)

What's the date on the stuff from coyoteblog?  I'm pretty sure the modelling now encompasses much that was mentioned there.   For the skeptic, finding a favorite from this list

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_scientists_opposing_the_mainstream_scientific_assessment_of_global_warming

might get you further down the road, at least from a science standpoint, than Warren Meyer.

If anybody wants to cut to the chase through lord knows how many posts, this is useful.

https://www.skepticalscience.com/argument.php

Finally, IPCC AR4 had a great historical overview chapter on climate modeling.  The complete .pdf is here

https://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar4/wg1/ar4-wg1-chapter1.pdf

I don't think AR5 had an equivalent chapter unfortunately, so this too is a bit out of date.  But it does showcase the increasing sophistication of the modeling, which, if nothing else, can be viewed as an intellectual and creative human achievement.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> You still unable to describe what you found on those pages?


Your link on gun deaths.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *This is why the IPCC actually had to make the assumption that global temperatures would have fallen naturally and due to other manmade pollutants over the past several decades. By arguing that without man’s CO2 therse climate would have cooled by, for example, 0.5C, then they can claim past warming from CO2 as 1.2C (the measured 0.7C plus the imaginary 0.5C).  Anyone familiar with how the Obama administration has claimed large stimulus-related jobs creation despite falling employment levels will recognize this approach immediately.*


To satisfy my own curiosity I googled this entire passage from Meyer and it pulls up 2010, so that would be AR4.  The stuff on Obama and job numbers sounded a bit dated too.  But it occurred to me-wouldn't it be fun it we could use political partisan fanboy talking point "truisms" as a legitimate logical structures within scientific discourse.  For example, in the behavioral sciences.

"In 500 independent trials, we found that 99% of the mice treated with the Captain Jack elixir were no longer sensitized to an electric shock stimulus in needing to conceptualize alternative strategies for reaching a food reward.  They proceeded directly to the reward despite the stimulus.  Compared to untreated controls, this would appear to be a highly significant finding, falling well within a 95% confidence interval.  However, given the Obama administration's purported negative correlation between stimulus and job creation (citation needed), such a conclusion on our part must be approached with caution."

Or genetics.  "In our laboratory controlled environments, introduction of male mosquitoes disrupted for the ACA1 gene led to a 25% reduction in female reproductive potential within 5 generations.  The relatively low penetrance of this effect, even under idealized laboratory conditions, raises questions regarding the effectiveness of ACA1  as a biological target for genetic mosquito control.  However, it is worth noting that our mosquitos came from California, where the presence of the Obama administrations ACA has been generally well accepted.  It is possible that in more red southern states, where vector bourne diseases are endemic, that females may be much more receptive to males that are lacking ACA1."

OK, enough fun.  Work.


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol, we'll done sir!!


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2016/07/26/487457043/the-remarkable-inconsistency-of-climate-denial

_"This is the great dilemma and the great contradiction. People who benefit from science everyday somehow manage to find a place in their heads to simultaneously reject it. Whether its climate or vaccines, the same contradiction between words and action arises.

But here is the really difficult thing about this kind of contradiction for all of us: It always gets resolved in the end. That's because when it comes to science denial, it'sreality that always has the last word."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2016/07/26/487457043/the-remarkable-inconsistency-of-climate-denial
> 
> _"This is the great dilemma and the great contradiction. People who benefit from science everyday somehow manage to find a place in their heads to simultaneously reject it. Whether its climate or vaccines, the same contradiction between words and action arises.
> 
> But here is the really difficult thing about this kind of contradiction for all of us: It always gets resolved in the end. That's because when it comes to science denial, it'sreality that always has the last word."_


Actually, _the great dilemma and the great contradiction _is that despite the 97% consensus, politicians still find it necessary to subsidize the fossil fuel industry.  And the alarmist are still living lives totally dependent on fossil fuels.


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

Money and Politics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Money and Politics.


"Be the change you wish to see in the world"--  Mahatma G.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

Policy-ba$ed evidence making is all too frequent in climate science--Matt Ridley


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

For much of my life I have been a science writer. That means I eavesdrop on what’s going on in laboratories so I can tell interesting stories. It’s analogous to the way art critics write about art, but with a difference: we “science critics” rarely criticise. If we think a scientific paper is dumb, we just ignore it. There’s too much good stuff coming out of science to waste time knocking the bad stuff.

Sure, we occasionally take a swipe at pseudoscience—homeopathy, astrology, claims that genetically modified food causes cancer, and so on. But the great thing about science is that it’s self-correcting. The good drives out the bad, because experiments get replicated and hypotheses put to the test. So a really bad idea cannot survive long in science.

Or so I used to think. Now, thanks largely to climate science, I have changed my mind. It turns out bad ideas can persist in science for decades, and surrounded by myrmidons of furious defenders they can turn into intolerant dogmas.--Ridley

http://www.rationaloptimist.com/blog/what-the-climate-wars-did-to-science.aspx


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Your "Jesus"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Ridley

_"Ridleys views on climate change have been controversial, because he has connections to the coal industry. He is owner of land, on which coal mines operate, and receives payments from that mines. In 2016 he was accused for lobbying for the coal industry.[53]"

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/jul/15/matt-ridley-accused-of-lobbying-uk-government-on-behalf-of-coal-industry_

_"Friends of the Earth (FoE) campaigner Guy Shrubsole said: “We think it’s worrying that climate sceptic Viscount Ridley should be using his privileged position in the Lords to argue against renewable energy, whilst lobbying to benefit a coal industry he has a significant financial interest in.

“Ridley has always maintained his own coal interests are immaterial to his climate sceptic views and political activities,” Shrubshole said. “This disclosure paints a different picture – of a peer who attacks clean energy whilst seeking to extend the lifetime of the coal industry in this country.”"_

But please, keep endlessly posting his opinion...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Your "Jesus"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Ridley
> 
> ...


Ridley knows that so called renewable energy is actually unreliable energy.  Without fossil fuels, renewable energy is dead.


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ridley knows that so called renewable energy is actually unreliable energy.  Without fossil fuels, renewable energy is dead.


I don't care what you or he thinks he knows, he's a Coal industry lobbyist.  I doubt his opinions add meaningfully to a discussion about the Science as it relates to AGW.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't care what you or he thinks he knows, he's a Coal industry lobbyist.  I doubt his opinions add meaningfully to a discussion about the Science as it relates to AGW.


As a taxpayer you are coal lobbyist via U.S. subsidies to that industry.  Without coal and oil the so called renewable energy industry is dead.


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As a taxpayer you are coal lobbyist via U.S. subsidies to that industry.  Without coal and oil the so called renewable energy industry is dead.


I have entertained your thoughts and rejected them


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> I have entertained your thoughts and rejected them


Yes of course.  But today you will not be rejecting fossil fuels as you contribute to AGW.


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

I also will be wearing clothes, living in a house, eating food brought to us by, etc. etc.  Yes, BIZ, we live in a world built on fossil fuels, so what?

You can be a proponent of good science and be open to common sense policies designed to recognize and reduce AGW while still having contact with fossil fuels.

Stop trying to play delusional gotcha for a moment and add to the discussion.

The problem isn't that we still use fossil fuels, the problem is we are still arguing over the possibility that AGW is actually possible.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> I also will be wearing clothes, living in a house, eating food brought to us by, etc. etc.  Yes, BIZ, we live in a world built on fossil fuels, so what?
> 
> You can be a proponent of good science and be open to common sense policies designed to recognize and reduce AGW while still having contact with fossil fuels.
> 
> ...


No we are not arguing about whether AGW is possible. "Climate Change" is constant.


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No we are not arguing about whether AGW is possible. "Climate Change" is constant.


Once again we take a trip down the rabbit hole...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Once again we take a trip down the rabbit hole...


We? Alarmist have been going down that rabbit hole since Paul Erlich predicted doom and gloom.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We? Alarmist have been going down that rabbit hole since Paul Erlich predicted doom and gloom.


It's Ehrlich, and the plural of alarmist is alarmists.

Luckily for us, Ehrlich made his predictions soon enough that those who were paying attention were able to make technological and policy changes that so far have avoided the direst of his predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> It's Ehrlich, and the plural of alarmist is alarmists.
> 
> Luckily for us, Ehrlich made his predictions soon enough that those who were paying attention were able to make technological and policy changes that so far have avoided the direst of his predictions.


I think I'll keep you on as my editor unless Espoola can do a better job? 

Politicians paid Ehrlich's predictions lip service while subsidising the fossil fuel industry.

Life expectancy is up, Child mortality down.  We are also having less children while baby boomers  are starting to die off. 

Ehrlich and Malthus had good intentions I think?  Perhaps they didn't have enough information.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think I'll keep you on as my editor unless Espoola can do a better job?
> 
> Politicians paid Ehrlich's predictions lip service while subsidising the fossil fuel injury.
> 
> ...


What was Ehrlich's connection to the fossil fuel industry (I assume you meant "industry")?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> What was Ehrlich's connection to the fossil fuel industry (I assume you meant "industry")?


Don't know.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 30, 2016)

What the hell is this guy saying?
*Evaluating The Integrity Of Official Climate Records*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without fossil fuels, renewable energy is dead.


Sounds like echos of the rulers of Hatussa shaking their fists at the advancing Hittites. "Without bronze you'd never have gotten to iron".


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't care what you or he thinks he knows, he's a Coal industry lobbyist.  I doubt his opinions add meaningfully to a discussion about the Science as it relates to AGW.


Maybe he's also got an axe to grind since his "Evolution of Everything" book (harkening back to FA's social selection ideas interestingly enough) largely got panned.  I think the real lesson is never get between a Viscount and his ancestral flow. "I've popularized your damn science, and I can just as easily bring it to its knees"!


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 30, 2016)

In terms of something that tries to be a real summary of the scientific literature bolstering the skeptics viewpoints, one could try this

https://www.heartland.org/_template-assets/documents/publications/10-17-2013_ccr-ii_entire_book.pdf

If you go here

http://climatechangereconsidered.org/

you can find more chapters.  Its the so called nongovernmental international panel on climate change, a group with some level of research credentials brought together by our good friends at the Heartland Institute.  It is obviously set up as an alternative document that mirrors the structure of the AR reports from the IPCC, but it does seem to try to walk the walk and talk the talk.   To compare and contrast, the entire AR5 document can be found here

http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/report/WG1AR5_ALL_FINAL.pdf

Check out the extent and dates of the literature cited at the end of the chapters, for example.  But its probably less superficial than Warren or Ridley.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's tonight's existential question.  A climate change researcher gets on a plane in New York, flies to Reagan airport, and takes the blue line to a symposium on climate change at George Washington University.  A political economist gets on a plane in San Francisco, flies into Reagan airport, and takes the yellow line to the Cato Institute for a symposium on the power of free markets to transform American infrastructure.  Who's the bigger hypocrite?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What the hell is this guy saying?
> *Evaluating The Integrity Of Official Climate Records*


This is a presentation at a meeting of the Doctors for Disaster Preparedness, a group originally founded to advocate for public fallout shelters in the early days of the Cold War.  Somewhere along the way they lost both their original membership (Doctors) and their purpose (Disaster Preparedness), evolving into a fringe science group.  To illustrate how far into the wackosphere they have placed themselves, they give an annual award named for Petr Beckman, who was an otherwise competent scientist best known as a denier of the Theory of Relativity.


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Here's tonight's existential question.  A climate change researcher gets on a plane in New York, flies to Reagan airport, and takes the blue line to a symposium on climate change at George Washington University.  A political economist gets on a plane in San Francisco, flies into Reagan airport, and takes the yellow line to the Cato Institute for a symposium on the power of free markets to transform American infrastructure.  Who's the bigger hypocrite?


Using our world's existing fossil fuel infrastructure doesn't make an AGW researcher a hypocrite.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> This is a presentation at a meeting of the Doctors for Disaster Preparedness, a group originally founded to advocate for public fallout shelters in the early days of the Cold War.  Somewhere along the way they lost both their original membership (Doctors) and their purpose (Disaster Preparedness), evolving into a fringe science group.  To illustrate how far into the wackosphere they have placed themselves, they give an annual award named for Petr Beckman, who was an otherwise competent scientist best known as a denier of the Theory of Relativity.


Silly me.
I thought he was evaluating the integrity of official climate records.
What kind of moron wouldnt trust the government?
Obviously deniers and whackos.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Silly me.
> I thought he was evaluating the integrity of official climate records.
> What kind of moron wouldnt trust the government?
> Obviously deniers and whackos.


He was certainly denying and whacking in that video.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Here's tonight's existential question.  A climate change researcher gets on a plane in New York, flies to Reagan airport, and takes the blue line to a symposium on climate change at George Washington University.  A political economist gets on a plane in San Francisco, flies into Reagan airport, and takes the yellow line to the Cato Institute for a symposium on the power of free markets to transform American infrastructure.  Who's the bigger hypocrite?


Not enough information to answer that question.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not enough information to answer that question.


We can expand the scenario.  What else would you like to know?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Using our world's existing fossil fuel infrastructure doesn't make an AGW researcher a hypocrite.


That would depend on the AGW researchers rate of consumption vs. rate of AGW alarmism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> We can expand the scenario.  What else would you like to know?


What is the goal of the Climate Symposium?  What and who is the "political economist"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Silly me.
> I thought he was evaluating the integrity of official climate records.
> What kind of moron wouldnt trust the government?
> Obviously deniers and whackos.


Maybe the official records help politicians to decide the rate at which they will subsidize the fossil fuel industry.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe the official records help politicians to decide the rate at which they will subsidize the fossil fuel industry.


The point is, this guy, "Goddard", seriously contends that the government is not honest.
I dont know what kind of denial that comes under, but it just sounds insane to me.
Why would any government agency be dishonest?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The point is, this guy, "Goddard", seriously contends that the government is not honest.
> I dont know what kind of denial that comes under, but it just sounds insane to me.
> Why would any government agency be dishonest?


Becau$e of the incentive$.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Becau$e of the incentive$.


This is why we need more socialism.
We need to eradicate all incentive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This is why we need more socialism.
> We need to eradicate all incentive.


But then you just incentivize the oligarchs and chrony capitalism.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is the goal of the Climate Symposium?  What and who is the "political economist"?


Back to this.  The goal of the climate symposium in our scenario is how to identify and validate forcing variables in large data sets.  Our climate researcher is basically a statistician who works in this area.

A treatment of the concerns of political economists be found here:

https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Political_Economy

Our San Francisco friend has classical libertarian views and is specifically interested in the relationship between government and infrastructure.  For example, they have written extensively on the Federal Aid Highway Act of 1956 and its negative effect on American democracy. 

Both have read Walden.  Neither were much impressed, albeit for different reasons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Back to this.  The goal of the climate symposium in our scenario is how to identify and validate forcing variables in large data sets.  Our climate researcher is basically a statistician who works in this area.
> 
> A treatment of the concerns of political economists be found here:
> 
> ...


And their rate of Alarm?  Are they Leonardo Di Caprio alarmed?


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Lolz!

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/scientists-earth-endangered-by-new-strain-of-fact-resistant-humans

_MINNEAPOLIS (The Borowitz Report) – Scientists have discovered a powerful new strain of fact-resistant humans who are threatening the ability of Earth to sustain life, a sobering new study reports.

The research, conducted by the University of Minnesota, identifies a virulent strain of humans who are virtually immune to any form of verifiable knowledge, leaving scientists at a loss as to how to combat them.

“These humans appear to have all the faculties necessary to receive and process information,” Davis Logsdon, one of the scientists who contributed to the study, said. “And yet, somehow, they have developed defenses that, for all intents and purposes, have rendered those faculties totally inactive.”

*More worryingly, Logsdon said, “As facts have multiplied, their defenses against those facts have only grown more powerful.”*

While scientists have no clear understanding of the mechanisms that prevent the fact-resistant humans from absorbing data, they theorize that the strain may have developed the ability to intercept and discard information en route from the auditory nerve to the brain. “The normal functions of human consciousness have been completely nullified,” Logsdon said.

While reaffirming the gloomy assessments of the study, Logsdon held out hope that the threat of fact-resistant humans could be mitigated in the future. “Our research is very preliminary, but it’s possible that they will become more receptive to facts once they are in an environment without food, water, or oxygen,” he said._


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lolz!
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/scientists-earth-endangered-by-new-strain-of-fact-resistant-humans
> 
> ...


There are people who are claiming the sea ice is expanding as we speak!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

_


Wez said:



			“Our research is *very preliminary*, *but it’s possible* that they will become more receptive to facts once they are in an environment without food, water, or oxygen,” he said.
		
Click to expand...

_ You Ehrlichians crack me up!!


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You Ehrlichians crack me up!!


Please tell me you realize that was a parody article...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please tell me you realize that was a parody article...


What was your first clue?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> _While reaffirming the gloomy assessments of the study, Logsdon held out hope that the threat of fact-resistant humans could be mitigated in the future. “Our research is very preliminary, *but it’s possible that they will become more receptive to facts once they are in an environment without food, water, or oxygen,” he said.*_


Are we talking about Venezuela or the environment


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> _While reaffirming the gloomy assessments of the study, Logsdon held out hope that the threat of fact-resistant humans could be mitigated in the future. “Our research is very preliminary, but it’s possible that they will become more receptive to facts once they are in an environment without food, water, or oxygen,” he said._


It's not the climate stupid

Violence is always at the end of the socialist enterprise, as the poor people of Venezuela are discovering. Our friends on the Left assured us for many years that Boss Hugo and his epigones in the regime of Nicolás Maduro were democratic socialists, not the mean Stalinist type, and the praises of that so-called democratic-socialist regime were sung by everyone from Democratic congressmen such as Chaka Fattah of Philadelphia to progressive celebrities such as Sean Penn.

Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/438654/venezuela-starvation-economic-collapse-enslavement-citizens?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily+Trending+Email+Reoccurring-+Monday+to+Thursday+2016-08-03&utm_term=NR5PM+Actives


----------



## aff-leet (Aug 5, 2016)

Just to prove that global warming is made up I'm going outside to suck on the exhaust pipe of my diesel truck, while its running, for five minutes. 

Suck on that Bill Nye.


----------



## aff-leet (Aug 5, 2016)

Cough cough gag. Okay I'm back from my at home science experiment. No mom I didn't steal the cookie. And believe me when I tell you CO2 is clean as mountain air.


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

aff-leet said:


> Cough cough gag. Okay I'm back from my at home science experiment. No mom I didn't steal the cookie. And believe me when I tell you CO2 is clean as mountain air.


You're funny, ass-feet.


----------



## aff-leet (Aug 5, 2016)

Somebody call 911. I burned my mouth on the trucks tailpipe and my lips have fused together!!!


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

aff-leet said:


> Somebody call 911. I burned my mouth on the trucks tailpipe and my lips have fused together!!!


I get it!
Because its really hot, and it burns the lips together!
You are too funny, aff-leet!
Nobody as funny as you, thats for sure!


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And their rate of Alarm?  Are they Leonardo Di Caprio alarmed?


No idea. That's your input into the narrative if you choose to flush it out. We can call on the original hypocrisy question whenever you want.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 5, 2016)

aff-leet said:


> Just to prove that global warming is made up I'm going outside to suck on the exhaust pipe of my diesel truck, while its running, for five minutes.
> 
> Suck on that Bill Nye.


Just remember, if you want to validate your results you need to do multiple trials.


----------



## aff-leet (Aug 5, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Just remember, if you want to validate your results you need to do multiple trials.


Please don't tell me you doubt the grit of the only redneck born west of the 405?  Of course I'll do it again. Go Raiders!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> No idea. That's your input into the narrative if you choose to flush it out. We can call on the original hypocrisy question whenever you want.


What do you think aff?  I tried to "flush it out" and the original stuff came back up.  Auger?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Just remember, if you want to validate your results you need to do multiple trials.


You mean at least until you get the politically desired results?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What do you think aff?  I tried to "flush it out" and the original stuff came back up.  Auger?


If you are clogged you could try backing up onto the exhaust pipe of Aff's truck. One good backfire should do the trick.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean at least until you get the politically desired results?


I think you misunderstand. Trials as in repeating an experiment.  Not as in a Chris Christie performance piece.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 6, 2016)

aff-leet said:


> Please don't tell me you doubt the grit of the only redneck born west of the 405?  Of course I'll do it again. Go Raiders!!


Grew up in the thick of redneck actually.  Runs the gamut from cowboy poet to pure bubba.  Some would give a stranger the shirt off their back and some would just as soon kill you as look at you.  Not familiar with the California sub-species but just people in the end I guess.


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Grew up in the thick of redneck actually.  Runs the gamut from cowboy poet to pure bubba.  Some would give a stranger the shirt off their back and some would just as soon kill you as look at you.  Not familiar with the California sub-species but just people in the end I guess.


Unfortunately, aff-leet is dead.
He died in a horribly freakish plumbing accident involving two midgets and a backhoe.
He will be missed, or not.

His last words were, "Renesawnce man, Ima RENASAWNCE MAN!,..not a redne,..."
That was it, and he was gone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> If you are clogged you could try backing up onto the exhaust pipe of Aff's truck. One good backfire should do the trick.


So, Di Caprio alarmism for the scientist?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So, Di Caprio alarmism for the scientist?


You dont seem to grasp the importance of manipulating data.
Its for our own good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I think you misunderstand. Trials as in repeating an experiment.


Do you use conditioner?  How many times do you repeat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont seem to grasp the importance of manipulating data.
> Its for our own good.


Are we back to Venezuela again?


----------



## aff-leet (Aug 6, 2016)

espoola said:


> Unfortunately, aff-leet is dead.
> He died in a horribly freakish plumbing accident involving two midgets and a backhoe.
> He will be missed, or not.
> 
> ...


It was the thoughts and prayers of all my fans here on the forums, who fell on hard times while I was gone, that brought me back to the forums like a flaming Phoenix!


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 6, 2016)

aff-leet said:


> It was the thoughts and prayers of all my fans here on the forums, who fell on hard times while I was gone, that brought me back to the forums like a flaming Phoenix!


I knew aff-leet.
We served in the senate together.
Aff-leet was a friend of mine.
You're no aff-leet


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2016)

aff-leet said:


> It was the thoughts and prayers of all my fans here on the forums, who fell on hard times while I was gone, that brought me back to the forums like a flaming Phoenix!


You're killing me!

Muahahahahhaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............................................


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So, Di Caprio alarmism for the scientist?


They are both scientists, remember.  I suppose I should risk a peek inside your ACC hall of mirrors to ask what Di Caprio alarmism means, or, more to the point, its relevance. I imagine you do not mean this. 






My guess is a Hollywood actor made a statement about global warming.  If that's it, so what? They are entitled to an opinion just like Warren Meyer.  Doesn't mean anything with respect to the science we are considering here one way or another.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you use conditioner?  How many times do you repeat?


Actually, just shampoo.  I think perhaps I begin to see the problem.  Perhaps the NIPCC was the wrong place to start.  There is this:

http://www.juliantrubin.com/fairprojects/medicine/hair.html

although these canned projects hardly ever win.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are we back to Venezuela again?


To summarize, so far we have an argument formulated around Warren Meyer, our Viscount friend, Leonardo DiCaprio, hair products, Venezuela and Aff's truck.   On the Badger thread, whatever.  On the Dachshund thread, whatever.  On the BS about everything thread, if one can press the exclamation point key one is overqualified.  But on this thread so far you're bringing class 200 pipe to a schedule 40 job.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 9, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> To summarize, so far we have an argument formulated around Warren Meyer, our Viscount friend, Leonardo DiCaprio, hair products, Venezuela and Aff's truck.   On the Badger thread, whatever.  On the Dachshund thread, whatever.  On the BS about everything thread, if one can press the exclamation point key one is overqualified.  But on this thread so far you're bringing class 200 pipe to a schedule 40 job.


We wait.
Eventually the deniers will be either proved wrong or right.
In the mean time life goes on as always.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 9, 2016)

...I have a sneaking suspicion, the outcome will be determined by the politicians.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Here's tonight's existential question.  *A climate change researcher* gets on a plane in New York, flies to Reagan airport, and takes the blue line to a symposium on climate change at George Washington University.  *A political economist *gets on a plane in San Francisco, flies into Reagan airport, and takes the yellow line to the Cato Institute for a symposium on the power of free markets to transform American infrastructure.  Who's the bigger hypocrite?





EvilGoalie 21 said:


> *They are both scientists, remember.*  I suppose I should risk a peek inside your ACC hall of mirrors to ask what Di Caprio alarmism means, or, more to the point, its relevance. I imagine you do not mean this.
> 
> My guess is a Hollywood actor made a statement about global warming.  If that's it, so what? They are entitled to an opinion just like Warren Meyer.  Doesn't mean anything with respect to the science we are considering here one way or another.


Everybody is a Scientist.  Didn't you know?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> To summarize, so far we have an argument formulated around Warren Meyer, our Viscount friend, Leonardo DiCaprio, hair products, Venezuela and Aff's truck.   On the Badger thread, whatever.  On the Dachshund thread, whatever.  On the BS about everything thread, if one can press the exclamation point key one is overqualified.  But on this thread so far you're *bringing class 200 pipe to a schedule 40 job.*


Basically what is actually happening (200 pipe) vs. Climate model projections (40 job).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We wait.
> Eventually the deniers will be either proved wrong or right.
> In the mean time life goes on as always.


In the mean time, life has never been better in the U.S. and many other countries around the world.  No such thing as deniers.  Alarmist made up that label to justify further funding for their projects and teaching jobs so that they can pay off their student loans.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In the mean time, life has never been better in the U.S. and many other countries around the world.  No such thing as deniers.  Alarmist made up that label to justify further funding for their projects and teaching jobs so that they can pay off their student loans.


Bullshit.  Let me help.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/deny

_"to say that something is not true"
_
It's only the idiots who choose to ignore what a scientist tells them that dislikes the term denier, because it reminds them that they have chosen a political stance hand fed to them by the fossil fuel industry.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In the mean time, life has never been better in the U.S. and many other countries around the world.  No such thing as deniers.  Alarmist made up that label to justify further funding for their projects and teaching jobs so that they can pay off their student loans.


What happens when the prognostications just dont pan out?
Ill tell you what happens.
We claim victory for saving the planet.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In the mean time, life has never been better in the U.S. and many other countries around the world.  No such thing as deniers.  Alarmist made up that label to justify further funding for their projects and teaching jobs so that they can pay off their student loans.


The plural of alarmist is alarmists.  

The plural of idiot is idiots.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Bullshit.  Let me help.
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/deny
> 
> ...


I always love when you return to the government subsidized fossil fuel industry that you complain about while your consumption of cheap fossil fuel continues.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

espola said:


> The plural of alarmist is alarmists.
> 
> The plural of idiot is idiots.


I was trying to conserve.  Useful though.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I always love when you return to the government subsidized fossil fuel industry that you complain about while your consumption of cheap fossil fuel continues.


Do you actually have something to add to the discussion, or do you just like to play imaginary gotcha?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody is a Scientist.  Didn't you know?


Your most hopeful post yet.  John 1:5 shines through again.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is actually happening (200 pipe)


Agree here too.  Can handle some pressure, but thin walled and brittle.  First it's fracked and then its cracked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you actually have something to add to the discussion, or do you just like to play imaginary gotcha?


Are you denying that you left a huge CO2 trail in the atmosphere from California to Hawaii and back about 2 months ago?  That's not a gotcha.  It's a better then 97% consensus I imagine.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Your most hopeful post yet.  John 1:5 shines through again.


Yes.  Especially after Ehrlich and Malthus's linear doom and gloom projections.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Agree here too.  Can handle some pressure, but thin walled and brittle.  First it's fracked and then its cracked.
> 
> View attachment 55


But good enough for government subsidies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

*Smart meters help consumers avoid wasting money on energy efficiency*
Posted on August 12, 2016 by Michael Giberson


Analysis of a randomised-controlled trial on *a sample of almost 2500 Irish households revealed one surprising result: compared to the control group, households provided with a smart meter, detailed feedback on usage, and time-of-use pricing reduced investment in energy efficiency projects.*

While this unexpected development appears treated by the researchers as an embarrassment to be overcome, the result should be celebrated. Despite spending less on energy efficiency projects like insulating blankets on water heaters or extra attic insulation, treatment-group households still reduced power consumption both at peak and overall as compared to control-group households. *Or, to put it the other way, control-group households spent more on energy efficiency projects and still consumed relatively more power than consumers provided with smart meters, feedback, and time-of-use pricing.*

*Or, to sum it up more pointedly, giving consumers better information and better incentives helps consumers avoid wasting money on feel-good energy efficiency projects.*

Citation: McCoy, Daire, and Sean Lyons. “Unintended outcomes of electricity smart-metering: trading-off consumption and investment behaviour.” _Energy Efficiency_ (2016): 1-20. http://doi.org/bmtr.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/08/16/july_2016_was_the_hottest_july_on_record.html

*March … I Mean April … I Mean May … I Mean June … I mean July 2016 Is the 6th … I Mean 7th… I Mean 8th … I Mean 9th… I Mean 10th Temperature Record-Breaking Month in a Row*


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/climate-change/malcolm-roberts-leaves-nasa-'flummoxed'-with-q&a-climate-claims-20160815-gqt9a4.html

*"Malcolm Roberts leaves NASA 'flummoxed' with Q&A climate claims"*

_"Former coal miner and now One Nation senator Malcolm Roberts says NASA data on climate change is 'corrupted'."

"We've based our views on empirical science, and there's nothing in the Muller study to undercut that," Roberts told Cubby at the time. Climate change science had been captured by "some of the major banking families in the world" who form a "tight-knit cabal", he insisted."

"That sense of capture - if not the sinister anti-semitic hints that prompted even fellow denier commentator Andrew Bolt to distance himself from Roberts - remains four years on.

Anyway, when Cox pulled out some charts on Q&A from US space agency NASA showing a clear upward trend in global temperatures, Roberts readily dismissed the data as "corrupted" and "manipulated"."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/08/16/july_2016_was_the_hottest_july_on_record.html
> 
> *March … I Mean April … I Mean May … I Mean June … I mean July 2016 Is the 6th … I Mean 7th… I Mean 8th … I Mean 9th… I Mean 10th Temperature Record-Breaking Month in a Row*


Perfect for citrus.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2016)

All you AGW deniers will love this one:

http://www.npr.org/2016/08/18/479349760/should-we-be-having-kids-in-the-age-of-climate-change

_"There's also a moral duty to future generations that will live amid the climate devastation being created now.

"Here's a provocative thought: Maybe we should protect our kids by not having them," Rieder says."
_
Yes folks, some of the AGW crowd have officially gone off the deep end.  The best way to save the human race from AGW destruction is to stop making humans...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> All you AGW deniers will love this one:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/08/18/479349760/should-we-be-having-kids-in-the-age-of-climate-change
> 
> ...


They went off the deep end a long time ago.
Im sitting on the bottom with my scuba gear, waving them in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

In almost every way human beings today lead more prosperous, safer and longer lives — and we have all the data we need to prove it. So why does everybody remain convinced that the world is going to the dogs? Because that is what we pay attention to, as the thoroughbred fretters we are. The psychologists Daniel Kahneman and Amos Tversky have shown that people do not base their assumptions on how frequently something happens, but on how easy it is to recall examples. This ‘availability heuristic’ means that the more memorable an incident is, the more probable we think it is. And what is more memorable than horror? What do you remember best — your neighbour’s story about a decent restaurant which serves excellent lamb stew, or his warning about the place where he was poisoned and threw up all over his boss’s wife?--J. Norbert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/08/16/july_2016_was_the_hottest_july_on_record.html
> 
> *March … I Mean April … I Mean May … I Mean June … I mean July 2016 Is the 6th … I Mean 7th… I Mean 8th … I Mean 9th… I Mean 10th Temperature Record-Breaking Month in a Row*


Nothing like hitchhiking on the summer months to make your case.  Nothing new though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

*What’s Wrong With Price Gouging II? Nothing! Market prices are better than price controls to address shortages*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

Fearing increases in the price of *hotel rooms* as a result of the *Blue Cut fire*, officials in *San Bernardino County* have declared a state of emergency whereby restrictions on “price gouging” are now in effect. According to *District Attorney Mike Ramos*, the law is designed to protect innocent consumers from being victimized by “unconscionable” increases in the prices of *hotel rooms for Blue Cut fire evacuees*.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

It never fails. No sooner does some calamity trigger an urgent need for basic resources than self-righteous voices are raised to denounce the amazingly efficient system that stimulates suppliers to speed those resources to the people who need them. That system is the free market’s price mechanism — the fluctuation of prices because of changes in supply and demand.

When the demand for bottled water goes through the roof — which is another way of saying that bottled water has become (relatively) scarce — the price of water quickly rises in response. That price spike may be annoying, but it’s not nearly as annoying as being unable to find water for sale at any price. Rising prices help keep limited quantities from vanishing today, while increasing the odds of fresh supplies arriving tomorrow.

It is easy to demonize vendors who charge what the market will bear following a catastrophe. “After storm come the vultures’’ USA Today memorably headlined a story about the price hikes that followed Hurricane Charley in Florida in 2004. Coakley hasn’t called anybody a vulture, at least not yet, but her office has dedicated a telephone hotline and is encouraging the public to drop a dime on “price gougers.’’

http://archive.boston.com/bostonglobe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2010/05/04/whats_wrong_with_price_gouging/


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing like hitchhiking on the summer months to make your case.  Nothing new though.


The GISS temperature records are global, so when it is summer here it is winter in, for example, Australia, South Africa, and Argentina.  July 2016 was not the hottest month in the record, just the hottest July. Not only that, the absolutely highest month in the record was last February, which I suppose you think is a "winter" month.

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fearing increases in the price of *hotel rooms* as a result of the *Blue Cut fire*, officials in *San Bernardino County* have declared a state of emergency whereby restrictions on “price gouging” are now in effect. According to *District Attorney Mike Ramos*, the law is designed to protect innocent consumers from being victimized by “unconscionable” increases in the prices of *hotel rooms for Blue Cut fire evacuees*.


Jerk.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

It is essentially the same story when stores are selling ice, plywood, gasoline, or other things for *prices that reflect today’s supply and demand, rather than yesterday’s supply and demand. Price controls will not cause new supplies to be rushed in nearly as fast as higher prices will.* None of this is rocket science. But Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes said, *“we need education in the obvious more than investigation of the obscure.”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> The GISS temperature records are global, so when it is summer here it is winter in, for example, Australia, South Africa, and Argentina.  July 2016 was not the hottest month in the record, just the hottest July. Not only that, the absolutely highest month in the record was last February, which I suppose you think is a "winter" month.
> 
> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


Reminds me of the climate Scientist that got trapped in the ice of Antartica a few summers ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Jerk.


Knee jerk.  Thank's for helping me set the hook again you mullet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Jerk.


Actually.  Good discussion point here.  What do you think it will take to run the hotel if every room is filled?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Knee jerk.  Thank's for helping me set the hook again you mullet.


So not only are you acting like an asshole to fire victims, you admit you are doing it on purpose to play a cynical little game.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

Good opportunity for you to tell us about your past hotel management experience.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> So not only are you acting like an asshole to fire victims, you admit you are doing it on purpose to play a cynical little game.


How am I acting like an asshole to fire victims?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good opportunity for you to tell us about your past hotel management experience.


In the hotel where I worked, the manager would be pleased that his fixed costs were being divided among more customers, leading to higher profits per room for as long as the situation lasted, as well as the overall higher profits from the volume.

I apologize if that is too much math for you.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How am I acting like an asshole to fire victims?


Proving my point for me.

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

What real Americans do in a disaster, as reported in the Press-Enterprise --

At least 60 Blue Cut fire evacuees slept on cots and rollaway beds in the Courtyard Marriott Hesperia ballroom and on couches in the lobby at no charge the first night after the blaze broke out, General Manager Amy Batista said.

“We were sold out. We couldn’t turn them away. It was quite tragic,” Batista said.​When we were evacuated in 2007 (from 2 neighborhoods!!) we spent the night on a cot (for free) in Qualcomm stadium and were treated to (free) breakfast the next morning, courtesy of businesses that sent food and supplies in by the truckload without thought of taking advantage of people already stressed by the situation.  Before we got up from our cots in the morning, our family group received a dozen box of Krispy Kreme donuts from one of their employees who was just walking around handing them out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> So not only are you acting like an asshole to fire victims, you admit you are doing it on purpose to play a cynical little game.


Speaking of cynical.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> In the hotel where I worked, the manager would be pleased that his fixed costs were being divided among more customers, leading to higher profits per room for as long as the situation lasted, as well as the overall higher profits from the volume.
> 
> I apologize if that is too much math for you.


oh, you did the math?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Proving my point for me.
> 
> Please continue.


What point did you actually make?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> In the hotel where I worked, the manager would be pleased that his fixed costs were being divided among more customers, leading to higher profits per room for as long as the situation lasted, as well as the overall higher profits from the volume.
> 
> I apologize if that is too much math for you.


What about variable cost?  Hope that is not too much math for you?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What about variable cost?  Hope that is not too much math for you?


The increased variable costs I can identify easily without looking at any particular hotel would be utilities (lights, ac, water), linens, possible overtime to the cleaning staff, and the cost of the free breakfast buffet if they offer one.  If they are making profit on normal days, they will be making more profit when fully booked.


----------



## espoola (Aug 20, 2016)

Weather was pleasant today near the coast. Come to think of it, its almost always pleasant near the coast.
I think Ill take a nap in the back yard,....again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> The increased variable costs I can identify easily without looking at any particular hotel would be utilities (lights, ac, water), linens, possible overtime to the cleaning staff, and the cost of the free breakfast buffet if they offer one.  *If they are making profit on normal days, they will be making more profit when fully booked.*


That's a big *if.*  Especially "if" you haven't determined what a "normal" day is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> In the hotel where I worked,


Liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> In the hotel where I worked, the manager would be pleased that his fixed costs were being divided among more customers, leading to higher profits per room for as long as the situation lasted, as well as the overall higher profits from the volume.
> 
> I apologize if that is too much math for you.


What hotel did you work at?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> In the hotel where I worked, the manager would be pleased that his fixed costs were being divided among more customers, leading to higher profits per room for as long as the situation lasted, as well as the overall higher profits from the volume.
> 
> I apologize if that is too much math for you.


What were the fixed cost?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> would be pleased that his fixed costs were being divided among more customers, leading to higher profits per room for as long as the situation lasted, as well as the overall higher profits from the volume.


What about competition from Air BNB?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liar.


I posted a picture of the first one on the old socalsoccer site.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> What real Americans do in a disaster, as reported in the Press-Enterprise --
> 
> At least 60 Blue Cut fire evacuees slept on cots and rollaway beds in the Courtyard Marriott Hesperia ballroom and on couches in the lobby at no charge the first night after the blaze broke out, General Manager Amy Batista said.
> 
> “We were sold out. We couldn’t turn them away. It was quite tragic,” Batista said.​When we were evacuated in 2007 (from 2 neighborhoods!!) we spent the night on a cot (for free) in Qualcomm stadium and were treated to (free) breakfast the next morning, courtesy of businesses that sent food and supplies in by the truckload without thought of taking advantage of people already stressed by the situation.  Before we got up from our cots in the morning, our family group received a dozen box of Krispy Kreme donuts from one of their employees who was just walking around handing them out.


krispy kreme?  You call that a breakfast?  More like taking the opportunity to increase the diabetes rate of Americans beyond 35%!!  And we wonder why healthcare is so expensive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> I posted a picture of the first one on the old socalsoccer site.


Of course you did Liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> In the hotel where I worked, the manager would be pleased that his fixed costs were being divided among more customers, leading to higher profits per room for as long as the situation lasted, as well as the overall higher profits from the volume.
> 
> I apologize if that is too much math for you.


Gruber apologized for calling Americans stupid too.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> krispy kreme?  You call that a breakfast?  More like taking the opportunity to increase the diabetes rate of Americans beyond 35%!!  And we wonder why healthcare is so expensive.


No, I called the granola bars, orange juice and bananas breakfast.   The Krispy Kremes were a nice gesture.  We shared them with other evacuees waking up around us.  They appreciated the gesture also.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course you did Liar.


I see you are reduced to posting things you know to be untrue.  What is your reason for that?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> I see you are reduced to posting things you know to be untrue.  What is your reason for that?


This looks like the same picture I posted on the earlier version of this forum.

http://www.innatsunsethill.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/historic-inn-at-sugar-hill-photo.jpg

It's certainly the same building, although many years before I worked there.


----------



## Wez (Aug 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing like hitchhiking on the summer months to make your case.  Nothing new though.


What a truly idiotic statement...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2016)

espola said:


> I see you are reduced to posting things you know to be untrue.  What is your reason for that?


You're a known liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> What a truly idiotic statement...


Are you denying that summers are hot?


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're a known liar.


Please continue.


----------



## Wez (Aug 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you denying that summers are hot?


I deny that you have any value to add here at all.  You ignore everything that was in the article and make some asinine comment about summers being hot.  That's as dumb and irrelevant as your "you pay a lot of interest on your mortgage" comment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's an pretty good article about California droughts, couple years old but current when talking about California & droughts.

*History shows California subject to extreme droughts*
If you are reading this from anywhere in California, stop, look in the mirror and say, “I’m a champion.”

It’s an indisputable claim, because experts say Californians are the worldwide leaders at capturing water.

Our state has its own man-made circulation system — concrete canals and pipes that bring water from faraway mountains to farms and population centers. We’re the only place in the world with anything like it.

But, like a lot of champions, we might be getting complacent, cruising to victories over a bunch of easy-to-beat weather patterns.

Because as scientists slowly piece together clues unlocking the region’s ancient climate history, they are learning that California’s past is marked by stifling, soul-crushing droughts that lasted 30 years or longer and brought complex societies to their knees.

*We may already be in what climatologists call a megadrought.*

On average, Los Angeles gets about 15 inches of rain each year, according to the Western Regional Climate Center.

In 2011, we got 12 inches.

In 2012, we got 8.

In 2013, we got 2.

And halfway into the current rainy season, we’ve had less than 1 inch.

The weather has been so dry that state officials announced this month that they won’t send any water into the canals of the State Water Project unless rain comes soon.

No one can say for sure if we are in a megadrought. We only know that, at this rate, we’ll eventually run out of water.

“You crawl into these things, and you crawl out of them,” said Bill Patzert, a mathematician and oceanographer at Jet Propulsion Laboratories who is considered the foremost expert on the interaction between the ocean and weather patterns. “But I can guarantee that we’re eventually going to find ourselves in a bad one.”

*And this is probably not due to human-created climate change, Patzert said. It’s just garden variety variation in a climate that is much more erratic than most of us realize, he said.*

Just how bad can it get?

*By aging old tree stumps in Lake Tahoe, climate researcher Susan Lindstrom found a dry period that lasted an estimated 1,300 years until it finally started getting wetter around 4000 B.C.*

And, more recently, *an extended dry period that began about 1,050 years ago likely helped cause the absolute collapse of intricate Southwest American-Indian societies.*

What’s more, a flood in 1605 was so severe it turned the Central Valley into a lake.

The last 150 years of weather represent some of the most peaceful, reliable periods of rainfall in the region’s history, concluded
paleoclimatologists B. Lynn Ingram and Frances Malamud-Roam, in their recent book “The West Without Water.”

Put succinctly, Ingram and Malamud-Roam concluded that we have drastically underestimated the severity of the West’s weather.

Using their own research and cross-referencing with other scientists and scientific disciplines, they say California’s water supply can turn seemingly on a dime, and then stay changed for long stretches of time.

Those turns are primarily determined by the Pacific Ocean.

Entire article:
http://www.dailynews.com/general-news/20140215/history-shows-california-subject-to-extreme-droughts


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> I deny that you have any value to add here at all.





espola said:


> Proving my point for me.
> 
> Please continue.


Thank you.  Please contnue proving your point for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> I deny that you have any value to add here at all.  You ignore everything that was in the article and make some asinine comment about summers being hot.  That's as dumb and irrelevant as your "you pay a lot of interest on your mortgage" comment.


Why the quotation marks?  They are your own words, Mr. Ten Letters after my name.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> I deny that you have any value to add here at all.  You ignore everything that was in the article and make some asinine comment about summers being hot.  That's as dumb and irrelevant as your "you pay a lot of interest on your mortgage" comment.


The article is the same old song and dance with temps spiking at less then a degree.  Even in the summer.  As always, those sounding the alarm are consuming more energy then most.  What Jack Assery!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> I deny that you have any value to add here at all.  You ignore everything that was in the article and make some asinine comment about summers being hot.  That's as dumb and irrelevant as your "you pay a lot of interest on your mortgage" comment.


But let it never be said that I don't add value to a climate discussion.  They even bolded it for you.  Them ten letters are a joke.

From your article below:
*
† You may have noticed that the actual temperature anomaly for each month over March through July **appears to be dropping**; 1.28 to 1.11 to 0.93 to 0.79 (though this month was bumped up to 0.84°). That may be due to El Niño weakening, but it’s hard to know over such a short time period. Even if the trend continues, I’d bet 2016 will be the hottest year on record.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But let it never be said that I don't add value to a climate discussion.  They even bolded it for you.  Them ten letters are a joke.
> 
> From your article below:
> *
> † You may have noticed that the actual temperature anomaly for each month over March through July **appears to be dropping**; 1.28 to 1.11 to 0.93 to 0.79 (though this month was bumped up to 0.84°). That may be due to El Niño weakening, but it’s hard to know over such a short time period. Even if the trend continues, I’d bet 2016 will be the hottest year on record.*


Don't you just love it when convictions for the hottest years are reduced to a bet?


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2016)

He's a PHD, but you're right, we should just pay attention to your expert opinion on Climate instead.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> He's a PHD, but you're right, we should just pay attention to your expert opinion on Climate instead.


Isn't Al gore an expert on climate change?
Tell me, you wanna buy some carbon credits? 

Wait a minute...Gore doesn't have a PHD......


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isn't Al gore an expert on climate change?
> Tell me, you wanna buy some carbon credits?
> 
> Wait a minute...Gore doesn't have a PHD......


You're babbling.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why the quotation marks?  They are your own words, Mr. Ten Letters after my name.


Iron worker is ten letters.
Surprisingly enough, so is Pipe fitter.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 22, 2016)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


You're right!
Carbon credits just may save the planet!
Never mind, from what, just buy baby!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2016)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


That's what many say about Al Gore and you Magoo...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> He's a PHD, but you're right, we should just pay attention to your expert opinion on Climate instead.


Not at all.  I just thought I'd bring your attention to the PhD's facts in his bolded disclaimer.  By all means, please pay attention to what you post.


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not at all.  I just thought I'd bring your attention to the PhD's facts in his bolded disclaimer.  By all means, please pay attention to what you post.


...and that's your problem, you imply that he contradicted himself with the disclaimer, but the premise of the article is that we very well could have yet another "hottest year ever recorded".

BIZ, is it possible that mankind is speeding the rate of Global Warming?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and that's your problem, you imply that he contradicted himself with the disclaimer, but the premise of the article is that we very well could have yet another "hottest year ever recorded".
> 
> BIZ, is it possible that mankind is speeding the rate of Global Warming?


Speeding?


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speeding?


Good God answer the f****** question


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Good God answer the f****** question


I will as soon as you define speeding.


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2016)

Fuck you BIZ


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fuck you BIZ


Don't be like that son.   You're fond of having a conversation aren't you.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't be like that son.   You're fond of having a conversation aren't you.


I'm basically telling myself to fuck off, for repeatedly making the mistake of trying to engage you in conversation.  I'll try not to make that mistake again, there is no more futile endeavor...


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm basically telling myself to fuck off, for repeatedly making the mistake of trying to engage you in conversation.  I'll try not to make that mistake again, there is no more futile endeavor...


I thought about warning you, but I guess your  way the lesson was better learned.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

espola said:


> I thought about warning you, but I guess your  way the lesson was better learned.


Yea, not like there is a ton of people in here to dialogue with...we're stuck with whoever wants to participate.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, not like there is a ton of people in here to dialogue with...we're stuck with whoever wants to participate.


Dialogue - that's funny.  It seems to be a feature of anonymous, or quasi-anonymous, communication networks that any attempt at a serious discussion gets overloaded or sidetracked by trolls or would-be comedians.  Izzy is not unique - he fits into a class of would-be experts who post long treatises someone else wrote and no one reads, and won't (or can't) carry on an intelligent (or even courteous) discussion about those posts.

I read on the web (so it must be true) that this month is the 25th anniversary of the World Wide Web, which took the  internet out of the hands of academics and professionals and opened it up to the public (or at least to anyone with a cable-tv account).  There was computer communication before that, but bulletin boards accessible by dial-up acoustic modems were easy to police.  There were also email servers, soon accessorized with newsgroup servers - and that's about where and when the troublemakers, idiots and trolls broke in.  

Newsgroups are a way of presenting a hybrid of bulletin boards and email in a topic-based hierarchy with techie-sounding names like comp.arch.386 (concerned with c0mputer architecture of the 80386 microprocessor), for example, or non-tech topics like rec.photo.misc (miscellaneous topics in recreational photography).  An infamous newsgroup that I participate in is rec.skiing.alpine, which was composed of a couple of hundred regular posters until one of them started acting badly, which devolved into lost jobs, death threats, and eventually involved police and the courts.  Even though most online accounts no longer offer direct newsgroup access, the fossilized skeleton of that group is visible through a google www application (naturally) here --

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/rec.skiing.alpine


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm basically telling myself to fuck off, for repeatedly making the mistake of trying to engage you in conversation.  I'll try not to make that mistake again, there is no more futile endeavor...


Like Espola, you don't like getting poked in the eye with your own post.  You like clinging to the 97% consensus without defining terms like speeding.  For the next couple of days San Diego temps will be way below average (-2 to -7 degrees).  "Speeding"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Dialogue - that's funny.  It seems to be a feature of anonymous, or quasi-anonymous, communication networks that any attempt at a serious discussion gets overloaded or sidetracked by trolls or would-be comedians.  Izzy is not unique - he fits into a class of would-be experts who post long treatises someone else wrote and no one reads, and won't (or can't) carry on an intelligent (or even courteous) discussion about those posts.
> 
> I read on the web (so it must be true) that this month is the 25th anniversary of the World Wide Web, which took the  internet out of the hands of academics and professionals and opened it up to the public (or at least to anyone with a cable-tv account).  There was computer communication before that, but bulletin boards accessible by dial-up acoustic modems were easy to police.  There were also email servers, soon accessorized with newsgroup servers - and that's about where and when the troublemakers, idiots and trolls broke in.
> 
> ...


You're babbling


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

espola said:


> I thought about warning you, but I guess your  way the lesson was better learned.


Hilarious.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

BIZ have never once, that I've seen, poked anyone in the eye with their own post and that's the problem....


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> BIZ have never once, that I've seen, poked anyone in the eye with their own post and that's the problem....


A legend in his own mind.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/08/25/july_2016_was_the_hottest_month_on_record.html

*Follow-Up: Just How Hot Was July 2016?*

*But there’s more to this. July is generally the hottest month globally in the year, because it’s summer in the Northern Hemisphere, which has more land mass than the Southern one. Land heats up faster than ocean, so northern summer adds more to the overall warmth. This means July was not only the hottest July on record, but the hottest month on record as well.**


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

espola said:


> A legend in his own mind.


I owe it all to my editor.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/08/25/july_2016_was_the_hottest_month_on_record.html
> 
> *Follow-Up: Just How Hot Was July 2016?*
> 
> *But there’s more to this. July is generally the hottest month globally in the year, because it’s summer in the Northern Hemisphere, which has more land mass than the Southern one. Land heats up faster than ocean, so northern summer adds more to the overall warmth. This means July was not only the hottest July on record, but the hottest month on record as well.**


How much hotter was it?  Was it speedy?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> define speeding.


From  https://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar5/syr/AR5_SYR_FINAL_SPM.pdf


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

_*"Anthropogenic greenhouse gas emissions have increased since the pre-industrial era, driven largely by economic and population growth, and are now higher than ever. This has led to atmospheric concentrations of carbon dioxide, methane and nitrous oxide that are unprecedented in at least the last 800,000 years. Their effects, together with those of other anthropogenic drivers, have been detected throughout the climate system and are extremely likely to have been the dominant cause of the observed warming since the mid-20th century"*_


----------



## espoola (Aug 25, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> From  https://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar5/syr/AR5_SYR_FINAL_SPM.pdf
> 
> View attachment 78


What does the zero represent on the left side of the thingimajigger?
Does it represent the utopian ideal average, or just what?
How much fluctuation are we talking about from 1880, (the end of the "little ice age") to now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

espoola said:


> What does the zero represent on the left side of the thingimajigger?
> Does it represent the utopian ideal average, or just what?
> How much fluctuation are we talking about from 1880, (the end of the "little ice age") to now?


Wasn't the last ice age or threat there of on the 1980s?
Didn't we read about in Time & Newsweek?
Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........sorry.
It's not funny...care to buy some carbon credits? 


Pfffft......


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wasn't the last ice age or threat there of on the 1980s?
> Didn't we read about in Time & Newsweek?
> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........sorry.
> It's not funny...care to buy some carbon credits?
> ...


It was the 70s, and neither Time nor Newsweek were scientific journals then, just like they are not now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

espola said:


> I thought about warning you, but I guess your  way the lesson was better learned.


Wez is not here to learn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, not like there is a ton of people in here to dialogue with...we're stuck with whoever wants to participate.


Yes we are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> From  https://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar5/syr/AR5_SYR_FINAL_SPM.pdf
> 
> View attachment 78


At least you attempted to define speeding.  See my definition of your chart below


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> _*"Anthropogenic greenhouse gas emissions have increased since the pre-industrial era, driven largely by economic and population growth, and are now higher than ever. This has led to atmospheric concentrations of carbon dioxide, methane and nitrous oxide that are unprecedented in at least the last 800,000 years. Their effects, together with those of other anthropogenic drivers, have been detected throughout the climate system and are extremely likely to have been the dominant cause of the observed warming since the mid-20th century"*_


And yet life expectancy is up, child mortality is down, crop yields are up, baby boomers are getting ready to die off, and we are having less children.  Calm down alarmist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

scientist found a new planet that may be able to support life.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> scientist found a new planet that may be able to support life.


Can I buy you a ticket?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can I buy you a ticket?


You sure can.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 26, 2016)

espoola said:


> What does the zero represent on the left side of the thingimajigger?
> Does it represent the utopian ideal average, or just what?
> How much fluctuation are we talking about from 1880, (the end of the "little ice age") to now?


The zero is a baseline average. I'm not sure what would be utopian or ideal about it-it's a statistical device.  My guess is the running average on the posted graph is derived from a period spanning the present  to when what are considered reliable temperature readings by today's standards became available in the 1870s. Its considered a better way to look at long term and global changes for essentially the same reason that averages are a better metric for a distribution or population than any single data point.  With respect to the LIA, I take it your meaning is that current global warming patterns can be understood as a continuation of the natural processes that culminated the LIA climate epoch (and don't forget the Medieval Warming Period!)  My understanding is: 1) the rates are not constant over this period, showing a pronounced modern inflection (ie hockey stick graphs); 2) the same forcing variables (changes in solar radiation, changes in volcanic activity, etc) do not appear to be in operation; 3) the models cannot reproduce current warming without an anthropomorphic component.  I'm sure if you wade through AR5 you could come up with a better analysis.  There's also this (see the comments section) ongoing 7 year chat about the LIA with enough graphs on both sides to find whatever you are looking for.  Gone quiet in the last year though.

https://www.skepticalscience.com/argument.php?p=2&t=72&&a=63 though.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At least you attempted to define speeding.  See my definition of your chart below


A garden snail can move somewhere between 1-1.5 cm/sec. I'm sure your big fellow could manage better. If my back of the envelope is right, at this constant rate, with no acceleration in the system, a snail could accomplish a distance equivalent to Magellan's circumnavigation in about two human lifetimes.  Blink of an eye really.

By the way, you'll be proud to know you've recently been featured in _Science_.  The social science about how humans respond to climate change science.  That's where its at right now.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wasn't the last ice age or threat there of on the 1980s?
> Didn't we read about in Time & Newsweek?
> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........sorry.
> It's not funny...care to buy some carbon credits?
> ...


Does the Pffft come with spittle included, or is it value added if we wind you up?


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> A garden snail can move somewhere between 1-1.5 cm/sec. I'm sure your big fellow could manage better. If my back of the envelope is right, at this constant rate, with no acceleration in the system, a snail could accomplish a distance equivalent to Magellan's circumnavigation in about two human lifetimes.  Blink of an eye really.
> 
> By the way, you'll be proud to know you've recently been featured in _Science_.  The social science about how humans respond to climate change science.  That's where its at right now.


You're wasting your time.  Izzy doesn't read.  He just posts.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> The zero is a baseline average. I'm not sure what would be utopian or ideal about it-it's a statistical device.  My guess is the running average on the posted graph is derived from a period spanning the present  to when what are considered reliable temperature readings by today's standards became available in the 1870s. Its considered a better way to look at long term and global changes for essentially the same reason that averages are a better metric for a distribution or population than any single data point.  With respect to the LIA, I take it your meaning is that current global warming patterns can be understood as a continuation of the natural processes that culminated the LIA climate epoch (and don't forget the Medieval Warming Period!)  My understanding is: 1) the rates are not constant over this period, showing a pronounced modern inflection (ie hockey stick graphs); 2) the same forcing variables (changes in solar radiation, changes in volcanic activity, etc) do not appear to be in operation; 3) the models cannot reproduce current warming without an anthropomorphic component.  I'm sure if you wade through AR5 you could come up with a better analysis.  There's also this (see the comments section) ongoing 7 year chat about the LIA with enough graphs on both sides to find whatever you are looking for.  Gone quiet in the last year though.
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/argument.php?p=2&t=72&&a=63 though.


Skepticalscience.com is on our side
The name "skepticalscience" almost makes one believe they are. Its brilliant.


----------



## espoola (Aug 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> The zero is a baseline average. I'm not sure what would be utopian or ideal about it-it's a statistical device.  My guess is the running average on the posted graph is derived from a period spanning the present  to when what are considered reliable temperature readings by today's standards became available in the 1870s. Its considered a better way to look at long term and global changes for essentially the same reason that averages are a better metric for a distribution or population than any single data point.  With respect to the LIA, I take it your meaning is that current global warming patterns can be understood as a continuation of the natural processes that culminated the LIA climate epoch (and don't forget the Medieval Warming Period!)  My understanding is: 1) the rates are not constant over this period, showing a pronounced modern inflection (ie hockey stick graphs); 2) the same forcing variables (changes in solar radiation, changes in volcanic activity, etc) do not appear to be in operation; 3) the models cannot reproduce current warming without an anthropomorphic component.  I'm sure if you wade through AR5 you could come up with a better analysis.  There's also this (see the comments section) ongoing 7 year chat about the LIA with enough graphs on both sides to find whatever you are looking for.  Gone quiet in the last year though.
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/argument.php?p=2&t=72&&a=63 though.


The "little ice age", wasnt really an ice age at all, but it was a cool period that ended in the 1880s.
If that starting point is cooler than normal, and today is warmer than normal, how much fluctuation are we talking about?
If we need to save the planet, we need to understand how hot weve boiled it so far, professor.


----------



## espoola (Aug 26, 2016)

-0.8 colder than normal
+0.1 planet dying.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 26, 2016)

espola said:


> It was the 70s, and neither Time nor Newsweek were scientific journals then, just like they are not now.


Of course, and they made up stories about climate "science" just like they do today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2016)

espola said:


> You're wasting your time.  Izzy doesn't read.  He just posts.


Not true.  I enjoyed reading EG21's post.  It's just like all the rest of the lit on AGW.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> A garden snail can move somewhere between 1-1.5 cm/sec. I'm sure your big fellow could manage better. If my back of the envelope is right, at this constant rate, with no acceleration in the system, a snail could accomplish a distance equivalent to Magellan's circumnavigation in about two human lifetimes.  Blink of an eye really.
> 
> By the way, you'll be proud to know you've recently been featured in _Science_.  The social science about how humans respond to climate change science.  That's where its at right now.


Humans have responded to climate science by living longer, stronger, and more peacefully then ever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2016)

*Sounds Exactly Like Climate Alarm*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2016)

espola said:


> It was the 70s, and neither Time nor Newsweek were scientific journals then, just like they are not now.


Al Gore is?
I know, I know.......vast right wing conspiracy....yadda yadda.....


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Al Gore is?
> I know, I know.......vast right wing conspiracy....yadda yadda.....


Al Gore is not the issue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Al Gore is not the issue.


Time and Newsweek were not the issue either...
Weather....
Whether or not man can stop climate change is.
It's been warmer & it's been colder.
These things are cyclical.
Control or change the weather?
Do tell.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 26, 2016)

espoola said:


> The "little ice age", wasnt really an ice age at all, but it was a cool period that ended in the 1880s.
> If that starting point is cooler than normal, and today is warmer than normal, how much fluctuation are we talking about?
> If we need to save the planet, we need to understand how hot weve boiled it so far, professor.


Why's you switch out Gilligan? Since the baseline is a running average, what's above it and below it will change.  So what's minus and what's plus in your subsequent post only tells you which way the baseline is trending.  But you're right that the absolute amplitude between the high and low points over a time period is indeed a fixed fluctuation value that you can look at.  The magnitude of metemperature change has certainly been larger over earth history.  But the rate of change right now is what draws attention.  Fastest rate of change over the entire Holocene according to the models and proxies.  JMO we'll ride out whatever may or may not be in store and muddle along.  It's what we do.  But if we keep talking like this Iz is going to come charging in here with alarm this and alarm that like there's a herd of badgers digging up his kalo patch and trying to scratch their way into his chicken coop.  So we need to find a way to cast a long cold eye.  If you're the type to mull over a good paper, consider the last stand of the ichthyosaurs about a 100 million years ago.  You can read all about it here, and its a freebie (PMC link upper right).

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26953824

Increasingly genetically bottlenecked, climate changing faster than they could adapt, what's a lizard-like fish to do?  Old Charlie stole the handle and the train it won't stop going no way to slow down.


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Why's you switch out Gilligan? Since the baseline is a running average, what's above it and below it will change.  So what's minus and what's plus in your subsequent post only tells you which way the baseline is trending.  But you're right that the absolute amplitude between the high and low points over a time period is indeed a fixed fluctuation value that you can look at.  The magnitude of metemperature change has certainly been larger over earth history.  But the rate of change right now is what draws attention.  Fastest rate of change over the entire Holocene according to the models and proxies.  JMO we'll ride out whatever may or may not be in store and muddle along.  It's what we do.  But if we keep talking like this Iz is going to come charging in here with alarm this and alarm that like there's a herd of badgers digging up his kalo patch and trying to scratch their way into his chicken coop.  So we need to find a way to cast a long cold eye.  If you're the type to mull over a good paper, consider the last stand of the ichthyosaurs about a 100 million years ago.  You can read all about it here, and its a freebie (PMC link upper right).
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26953824
> 
> Increasingly genetically bottlenecked, climate changing faster than they could adapt, what's a lizard-like fish to do?  Old Charlie stole the handle and the train it won't stop going no way to slow down.


The Ichthyosaur was not a lizard fish, but who cares. It went the way of the pleasiosaur, and other extinct denizens of the sea. Our planet chews em up and spits em out.
True reptiles like the crocodile survived.
The horseshoe crab is probably the world champ outside the insect kingdom. (one could argue, crabs are just big bugs)
Point is, co2 is a bit player in the overall picture, and anthropogenic co2 is a prop somewhere on the set, but not on the main scientific stage.
Anthropogenic co2 does, however, take top billing in the political science category.


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

What makes the "arguments" against ACC even dumber, is it doesn't even matter if mankind is responsible for the warming trend we're seeing.  Many of policy proposals make sense even if it's just natural change in the Climate.  The deniers are fighting against the best interests of mankind regardless.


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> Point is, co2 is a bit player in the overall picture, and anthropogenic co2 is a prop somewhere on the set, but not on the main scientific stage.
> Anthropogenic co2 does, however, take top billing in the political science category.


What University did you get your PhD from?


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> But if we keep talking like this Iz is going to come charging in here with alarm this and alarm that like there's a herd of badgers digging up his kalo patch and trying to scratch their way into his chicken coop.


I had no idea this soccer forum attracted so many Earth Science experts who think their interpretation of scientific data is king...


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> What University did you get your PhD from?


Your mom.


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> Your mom.


And you have about as much expertise in Science as her...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> What University did you get your PhD from?


Rebut  espoola's statement, if you can.
Maybe someone should just ask what University did you get your Phd. from?


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> And you have about as much expertise in Science as her...


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Maybe someone should just ask what University did you get your Phd. from?


I'm not claiming Scientific knowledge.  Unlike the right, that prefers notions that feel right, I prefer to listen to what experts have to say.


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not claiming Scientific knowledge.  Unlike the right, that prefers notions that feel right, I prefer to listen to what experts have to say.


You prefer to be told what to think.
Its natural, my woolly little friend.... baaaaaaah,,,


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> You prefer to be told what to think.


Ironic you say that about me, in light of Climate Science deniers being wholly funded by fossil fuel interests...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not claiming Scientific knowledge.  Unlike the right, that prefers notions that feel right, I prefer to listen to what experts have to say.


Feels right?
What are you talking about?
You mean like eliminating valedictorians, and keeping score, and participation trophies for all?
Or paying someone $15.00 to ask if you want fries with that order?
You mean like that?
What exactly do you mean?

Tell us Wez, what are going to do today to stop climate change?
Will you eliminate fossil fuel use today?
Will sell your automobile today and ride a bike.
Will you stop eating meat, as live stock are considered large producers of co2 "and in fact accounts for at least half of all human-caused greenhouse gases (GHGs), according to Robert Goodland and Jeff Anhang, co-authors of "Livestock and Climate Change" in the latest issue of _World Watch _magazine."  http://www.worldwatch.org/node/6297

What are you gonna do to stop climate change?


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ironic you say that about me, in light of Climate Science deniers being wholly funded by fossil fuel interests...


How much did it cost to put those ten letters after your name?
Id ask for my money back.


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Feels right?
> What are you talking about?


http://mediamatters.org/video/2016/07/25/john-oliver-theme-republican-convention-was-emphasizing-feelings-over-facts/211865



Lion Eyes said:


> Tell us Wez, what are going to do today to stop climate change?


Accept the fact that ACC could be real to start with.  Listen to what our experts are saying and weigh that against policy proposals presented to us and decide which ones make the most sense.


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not claiming Scientific knowledge.  Unlike the right, that prefers notions that feel right, I prefer to listen to what experts have to say.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> How much did it cost to put those ten letters after your name?
> Id ask for my money back.


ad hominem, I expect nothing less.


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> Ignoramus.


ad hominem +2


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> ad hominem +2


please continue.


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

clueless...


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

coocoo....


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

I gotta million of em...!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://mediamatters.org/video/2016/07/25/john-oliver-theme-republican-convention-was-emphasizing-feelings-over-facts/211865
> 
> 
> 
> Accept the fact that ACC could be real to start with.  Listen to what our experts are saying and weigh that against policy proposals presented to us and decide which ones make the most sense.


I believe the climate changes and always has and always will.
I don't accept that we can control climate change any more that we can control earthquakes, tidal waves or volcanos.
So, shall we have one big final bar-b-que and then start eating soy burgers?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> I gotta million of em...!


Perhaps you'd be willing to truncate that list a bit.  Or just not share them all.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I believe the climate changes and always has and always will.
> I don't accept that we can control climate change any more that we can control earthquakes, tidal waves or volcanos.
> So, shall we have one big final bar-b-que and then start eating soy burgers?


You don't accept?  Do you think anyone should care about your poor feelings?


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> I gotta million of em...!


It's all you have to offer...


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Perhaps you'd be willing to truncate that list a bit.  Or just not share them all.


Im just repeating my alter ego's littany of ad hominem retorts.
Its a simple and easily repeatable list.
When confronted with ten letter numb sculls, they suit the bill. When a more thoughtful, and congenial tone is directed my way, Gilligan or My favorite martian, will reply equally thoughtfully, and even more congenially, as evidenced by my last two replies to you, Professor.


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Skipper?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 27, 2016)

Well in that case, I'll push my luck and see if we can get  Mary Ann to show up.  
And you are right.....


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Why's you switch out Gilligan? Since the baseline is a running average, what's above it and below it will change.  So what's minus and what's plus in your subsequent post only tells you which way the baseline is trending.  But you're right that the absolute amplitude between the high and low points over a time period is indeed a fixed fluctuation value that you can look at.  The magnitude of metemperature change has certainly been larger over earth history.  But the rate of change right now is what draws attention.  Fastest rate of change over the entire Holocene according to the models and proxies.  JMO we'll ride out whatever may or may not be in store and muddle along.  It's what we do.  But if we keep talking like this Iz is going to come charging in here with alarm this and alarm that like there's a herd of badgers digging up his kalo patch and trying to scratch their way into his chicken coop.  So we need to find a way to cast a long cold eye.  If you're the type to mull over a good paper, consider the last stand of the ichthyosaurs about a 100 million years ago.  You can read all about it here, and its a freebie (PMC link upper right).
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26953824
> 
> Increasingly genetically bottlenecked, climate changing faster than they could adapt, what's a lizard-like fish to do?  Old Charlie stole the handle and the train it won't stop going no way to slow down.


If I were to guess, I may deduce that large, warm blooded, "reptiles", may have gone bye bye, due to a lack of food. I know, duh..
Cold blooded true reptiles can go for long periods without food, and smaller warm blooded animals need less to sustain them.
Food shortage is my guess.
Climate, or a series of cataclysmic events, even parasitic alien invaders in cigar shaped, or disc shaped crafts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

espola said:


> You don't accept?  Do you think anyone should care about your poor feelings?


Poor feelings?
Apparently you do, cause here you are responding to me... ya jack ass
How's that for poor feelings?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

espola said:


> Al Gore is not the issue.


True.  His private jet and big air conditioned home are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Why's you switch out Gilligan? Since the baseline is a running average, what's above it and below it will change.  So what's minus and what's plus in your subsequent post only tells you which way the baseline is trending.  But you're right that the absolute amplitude between the high and low points over a time period is indeed a fixed fluctuation value that you can look at.  The magnitude of metemperature change has certainly been larger over earth history.  But the rate of change right now is what draws attention.  Fastest rate of change over the entire Holocene according to the models and proxies.  JMO we'll ride out whatever may or may not be in store and muddle along.  It's what we do.  But if we keep talking like this Iz is going to come charging in here with alarm this and alarm that like there's a herd of badgers digging up his kalo patch and trying to scratch their way into his chicken coop.  So we need to find a way to cast a long cold eye.  If you're the type to mull over a good paper, consider the last stand of the ichthyosaurs about a 100 million years ago.  You can read all about it here, and its a freebie (PMC link upper right).
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26953824
> 
> Increasingly genetically bottlenecked, climate changing faster than they could adapt, what's a lizard-like fish to do?  Old Charlie stole the handle and the train it won't stop going no way to slow down.


That's funny you brought up the badger herd.  They are not the problem.  It's the wild pigs.  But we did put a couple of badgers in the imu last week.  Was some ono brah!  No chicken coops for my fighters.  If they can't survive outside the coop, they'll never make it in the ring.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> What makes the "arguments" against ACC even dumber, is it doesn't even matter *if* mankind is responsible for the warming trend we're seeing.  Many of policy proposals make sense even if it's just natural change in the Climate.  The deniers are fighting against the best interests of mankind regardless.


The deniers don't exist.  Is that an "if" in your post?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> What University did you get your PhD from?


What do you care where he got his PhD from?  That's only three letters.  You alarmist only deal with people who have 10 or more letters after their names.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I had no idea this soccer forum attracted so many Earth Science experts........


It doesn't.  Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rebut  espoola's statement, if you can.
> Maybe someone should just ask what University did you get your Phd. from?


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not claiming Scientific knowledge.


Yes, we know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ironic you say that about me, in light of Climate Science deniers being wholly funded by fossil fuel interests...


I think you left a trail of denial in the air when you flew to Hawaii and back a few months ago.  Nothing like cursing the fossil fuel industry and funding it at the same time Wez.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Feels right?
> What are you talking about?
> You mean like eliminating valedictorians, and keeping score, and participation trophies for all?
> Or paying someone $15.00 to ask if you want fries with that order?
> ...


He's probably planning another trip to Hawaii.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://mediamatters.org/video/2016/07/25/john-oliver-theme-republican-convention-was-emphasizing-feelings-over-facts/211865
> 
> 
> 
> Accept the fact that ACC could be real to start with.  Listen to what our experts are saying and weigh that against policy proposals presented to us and decide which ones make the most sense.


What are our experts saying?  Are their actions aligned with what they are saying?  I know yours aren't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> *ad hominem*, I expect nothing less.


That's only 9 letters Wezard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> ad hominem +2


If you really want to impress us, spell out +2.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> If I were to guess, I may deduce that large, warm blooded, "reptiles", may have gone bye bye, due to a lack of food. I know, duh..
> Cold blooded true reptiles can go for long periods without food, and smaller warm blooded animals need less to sustain them.
> Food shortage is my guess.
> Climate, or a series of cataclysmic events, even parasitic alien invaders in cigar shaped, or disc shaped crafts.


Amen for large warm blooded reptiles.  They keep our homes warm in the winter, cool in the summer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


IZ...one asinine questions deserves another


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

espoola said:


> Point is, co2 is a bit player in the overall picture, and anthropogenic co2 is a prop somewhere on the set, but not on the main scientific stage.Anthropogenic co2 does, however, take top billing in the political science category.


You will have to clarify what you mean by overall picture.  The scientific community is focused on anthropogenic CO2.  Its not the absolute numbers so much but the ratio of sources to sinks.  The relatively small contribution of atmospheric CO2 from human related activities (compared to global CO2 flux from natural sources) is driving a net increase over what, geologically, is a small period of time.  It clearly emerges as the forcing variable in global energy budget modelling, the latest iteration of which is the CMIP5. A complete list of simulations run through CMIP5 leading up to AR5 can be found here.  I am also attaching the AR5 carbon cycle graphic that shows net sources and sinks for atmospheric CO2.

http://cmip-pcmdi.llnl.gov/cmip5/docs/Taylor_CMIP5_design.pdf

AR5 is a document intended for the public and, in particular, policy makers.  I've heard it said that the summaries are written according to the average time it takes for a legislator to take a dump. I know he's a busy man, but maybe our friend Bernie Sanders will stop by and tell us if that is true.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

espoola said:


> When a more thoughtful, and congenial tone is directed my way, Gilligan or My favorite martian, will reply equally thoughtfully, and even more congenially, as evidenced by my last two replies to you, Professor.


Jousting was meant to be a chivalrous sport.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's the wild pigs....No chicken coops for my fighters.


Once the hogs come through a field you may as well till it up and start over.  Do you still get eggs?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Amen for large warm blooded reptiles.  They keep our homes warm in the winter, cool in the summer.


Well, maybe amen for plankton and Carboniferous terrestrial plants.  If that's what you meant.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not claiming Scientific knowledge.  Unlike the right, that prefers notions that feel right, I prefer to listen to what experts have to say.


I guess I agree and disagree at the same time.  There's just this ocean of information out there.  I know at some point it gets too specialized, and some of its crap and so forth, but much is comprehensible.  And when you have kids and a professional life to balance its tough to have time for idle intellectual tangents.  But when we end up, collectively, basically wallowing around in Mr. Johnson's stock pond, there's just no fun in it.  You mentioned something earlier about hoping for a different experience and I guess I was just thinking about that. Me too.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I guess I agree and disagree at the same time.


I have no problem with a discussion that involves various levels of agreement.  It's when armchair scientists spout debunked talking points in response to a perceived liberal left notion, that I get annoyed.  The Science shouldn't be a left or right thing.  Too often it is...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Once the hogs come through a field you may as well till it up and start over.  Do you still get eggs?


Nah, braddah Moki runs a small chicken farm down wind.  Pilau place dat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Well, maybe amen for plankton and Carboniferous terrestrial plants.  If that's what you meant.


Why would I mean that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> I have no problem with a discussion that involves various levels of agreement.  It's when armchair scientists spout debunked talking points in response to a perceived liberal left notion, that I get annoyed.  The Science shouldn't be a left or right thing.  Too often it is...


Itʻs not a left or right thing.  Look at the actions before you wallow in the words.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I mean that?


Hmmm.  Since there's no way there was sufficient dinosaur biomass to create our planetary reserves of oil bearing shales, coal deposits, etc.  The carbon comes from unfathomable numbers of little tiny creatures and plants.  Unless you've got a way for birds to keep your house warm and cool.  Or Nessie in a sheltered cove working a water wheel.  But maybe I misunderstood you.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Hmmm.  Since there's no way there was sufficient dinosaur biomass to create our planetary reserves of oil bearing shales, coal deposits, etc.  The carbon comes from unfathomable numbers of little tiny creatures and plants.  Unless you've got a way for birds to keep your house warm and cool.  Or Nessie in a sheltered cove working a water wheel.  But maybe I misunderstood you.


Except for Sinclair Oil.

http://blog.retroplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/Dino_Sinclair_Oil.jpg

http://www.charlesphoenix.com/wp-content/uploads/2004/11/sinclair_gas_station.jpg


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .  The Science shouldn't be a left or right thing.  Too often it is...


This part is right on the money.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You will have to clarify what you mean by overall picture.  The scientific community is focused on anthropogenic CO2.  Its not the absolute numbers so much but the ratio of sources to sinks.  The relatively small contribution of atmospheric CO2 from human related activities (compared to global CO2 flux from natural sources) is driving a net increase over what, geologically, is a small period of time.  It clearly emerges as the forcing variable in global energy budget modelling, the latest iteration of which is the CMIP5. A complete list of simulations run through CMIP5 leading up to AR5 can be found here.  I am also attaching the AR5 carbon cycle graphic that shows net sources and sinks for atmospheric CO2.
> 
> http://cmip-pcmdi.llnl.gov/cmip5/docs/Taylor_CMIP5_design.pdf
> 
> ...


I can verify the highlighted text above as true.
Its also a pretty picture.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I can verify the highlighted text above as true.
> Its also a pretty picture.


It is good to hear you say so Bernie.  Although sometimes I fear the movements of our legislative bowels must be distributed in the manner below.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> It is good to hear you say so Bernie.  Although sometimes I fear the movements of our legislative bowels must be distributed in the manner below.
> 
> View attachment 97


Your chart has some disturbing tendencies.
It appears republicans either eat too much cheese, or are actually trying to read the "Affordable Care Act" while on the pot.
I suggest they use it as toilet paper, to speed things up a little.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Your chart has some disturbing tendencies.
> It appears republicans either eat too much cheese, or are actually trying to read the "Affordable Care Act" while on the pot.
> I suggest they use it as toilet paper, to speed things up a little.


Oh, I'm pretty sure is all the saturated fat in the brie.  Inhofe's the rightmost point.  Hogs the stall for hours.  His middle name's not Mountain for nothing you know.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nah, braddah Moki runs a small chicken farm down wind.  Pilau place dat.


Hauna!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hauna!


Ai, Hauna Nui!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Hmmm.  Since there's no way there was sufficient dinosaur biomass to create our planetary reserves of oil bearing shales, coal deposits, etc.  The carbon comes from unfathomable numbers of little tiny creatures and plants.  Unless you've got a way for birds to keep your house warm and cool.  Or Nessie in a sheltered cove working a water wheel.  But maybe I misunderstood you.


Not at all.  I'm okay with "our planetary reserves of oil bearing shales, coal deposits, etc., coming from unfathomable numbers of little tiny creatures and plants.  Sounds like a pretty efficient process.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ai, Hauna Nui!


Nui,nui!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nui,nui!


Reminds me of  Rap Repplinger's "Poi Dog and Crabs" CD.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

… is from page 175 of my great colleague Walter Williams’s 1995 book, _Do the Right Thing_; specifically, it’s from Walter’s September 1992 op-ed (for which I cannot find a link) “Wealth and Poverty”:

More than anything else, wealth results from a state of mind and a set of values.  Government is not a source of wealth.  Governments, including ours, are essentially parasitic; they consume and dispose of wealth produced by private individuals.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2016)

When I’m in Washington, D.C. I frequently see many dozens of very large buses that pass by my neighborhood with almost no passengers, especially in the evening. When I’m in Minneapolis I frequently drive by the light rail transit system and see trains going by with 4 or 5 empty or nearly-empty cars. Those examples of “mass transit inefficiencies” that have to be very, very costly — 1 person riding on a large bus, and only a handful of passengers riding on 4-5 light rail train cars — seem to be exactly the type of inefficiencies that Uber and Lyft can help address as ride-hailing services help to revolutionize the future of ground transportation and public transit. Just as they out-competed Big Taxi, Uber and Lyft can certainly just as effectively out-compete Big Bus!--Mark Perry


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 3, 2016)

Something different.
https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2016/09/03/mystery-as-stratospheric-wind-patterns-change-for-first-time-in-60-years-of-observations …


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2016)

California’s Legislature has approved regulations on cow flatulence and manure – both blamed for releasing greenhouse gases.

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/09/01/cow-fart-regulations-approved-by-californias-legislature/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 3, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> California’s Legislature has approved regulations on cow flatulence and manure – both blamed for releasing greenhouse gases.
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/09/01/cow-fart-regulations-approved-by-californias-legislature/


Water heaters cost 40% more than they did last year due to "low nox" regulations instituted in our state.
Ridiculous standards for already clean burning natural gas heaters.
What do you think this will do to dairy and beef prices?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> California’s Legislature has approved regulations on cow flatulence and manure – both blamed for releasing greenhouse gases.
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/09/01/cow-fart-regulations-approved-by-californias-legislature/


A supplement added to the feed of high-producing dairy cows reduced methane emissions by 30 percent and could have ramifications for global climate change, according to an international team of researchers.

In addition, over the course of the 12-week study conducted at Penn State's dairy barns, cows that consumed a feed regimen supplemented by the novel methane inhibitor 3-nitrooxypropanol -- or 3NOP -- gained 80 percent more body weight than cows in a control group. Significantly, feed intake, fiber digestibility and milk production by cows that consumed the supplement did not decrease.​
http://news.psu.edu/story/364787/2015/08/04/research/feed-supplement-greatly-reduces-dairy-cow-methane-emissions


----------



## espoola (Sep 3, 2016)

espola said:


> A supplement added to the feed of high-producing dairy cows reduced methane emissions by 30 percent and could have ramifications for global climate change, according to an international team of researchers.
> 
> In addition, over the course of the 12-week study conducted at Penn State's dairy barns, cows that consumed a feed regimen supplemented by the novel methane inhibitor 3-nitrooxypropanol -- or 3NOP -- gained 80 percent more body weight than cows in a control group. Significantly, feed intake, fiber digestibility and milk production by cows that consumed the supplement did not decrease.​
> http://news.psu.edu/story/364787/2015/08/04/research/feed-supplement-greatly-reduces-dairy-cow-methane-emissions


Everyone likes 3NOP in their dairy.
It seems to be perfectly safe, but so did MTBE.
Im not concerned with cow methane, but I know some of you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2016)

*AN ICE-FREE ARCTIC OCEAN HAS HAPPENED BEFORE*

*Doom-mongering scientists telling us that the melting Arctic is a disaster conveniently overlook vast chunks of history*

*http://www.rationaloptimist.com/blog/arctic-sea-ice/*

Some time in the next few decades, we may well see the Arctic Ocean without ice in August or September for at least a few weeks, just as it was in the time of our ancestors. The effect on human welfare, and on animal and plant life, will be small. For all the attention it gets, the reduction in Arctic ice is the most visible, but least harmful, effect of global warming.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 3, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *AN ICE-FREE ARCTIC OCEAN HAS HAPPENED BEFORE*
> 
> *Doom-mongering scientists telling us that the melting Arctic is a disaster conveniently overlook vast chunks of history*
> 
> ...


Actually, the time referenced in the article, (between 6 and 10 k yrs ago) was a very good time for humankind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

*Columnist admits video on polar bears and global warming contained a serious error*

https://polarbearscience.com/2016/09/02/columnist-admits-video-on-polar-bears-and-global-warming-contained-a-serious-error/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

Shake, rattle and roll!
I was just south of Oklahoma City on Saturday morning when the 5.6 earth quake hit....
Reminded me of home sweet home.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shake, rattle and roll!
> I was just south of Oklahoma City on Saturday morning when the 5.6 earth quake hit....
> Reminded me of home sweet home.


http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/03/us/oklahoma-earthquake/
_
"The USGS says it "cannot currently conclude whether or not this particular earthquake was caused by industrial-related, human activities. However, we do know that many earthquakes in Oklahoma have been triggered by wastewater fluid injection.”"
_
It's a good thing mankind can't affect our Planet or Climate...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/03/us/oklahoma-earthquake/
> _
> "The USGS says it "cannot currently conclude whether or not this particular earthquake was caused by industrial-related, human activities. However, we do know that many earthquakes in Oklahoma have been triggered by wastewater fluid injection.”"
> _
> It's a good thing mankind can't affect our Planet or Climate...


Mankind has affected the planet to varying degrees since day one.
Its natural.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mankind has affected the planet to varying degrees since day one.
> Its natural.


Industrial revolution has been the past couple hundred years, we been on the planet for 200,000 not sure what you're talking about


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/03/us/oklahoma-earthquake/
> _
> "The USGS says it "cannot currently conclude whether or not this particular earthquake was caused by industrial-related, human activities. However, we do know that many earthquakes in Oklahoma have been triggered by wastewater fluid injection.”"
> _
> It's a good thing mankind can't affect our Planet or Climate...






Hmmm...
Is affect the same as control?

The folks here in Oklahoma had the situation under control...
After a good 45 seconds of rumbling and shaking, didn't see one person leave a dozen three-story apartment buildings.
I'm not sure what affect that had on me....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 6, 2016)

http://ow.ly/2sDP303XzgS


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm...
> Is affect the same as control?


Hmmmm...
Can we control the fracure drilling we do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

*“Technology Miles” Are Good*

Greens don’t eat food which has been transported on ships and lorries. This is because ships and lorries produce carbon dioxide. Greens are against “food miles”

iPhones, Samsung Galaxy phones and Apple Macs are also transported on ships and lorries.

The Greens like iPhones, Samsung Galaxy phones and Apple Macs because they help to show the poorly pictures of Polar Bears.

Because of this, the Greens have not yet invented “technology miles”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

*Poor People Are Happy People*

The Greens live the in the rich countries. Even though their lives are easy, they aren’t happy.

People in poor countries want things that people have in the rich countries. They want things to be cheap and plentiful in their own countries like food, electricity, railway travel and education.

This would make them happy.

The Greens want to poor people to stay poor and carry on living in nature. They look at pictures of them smiling and wish that they were poor and happy like them.

The Greens don’t move from rich countries to the poor countries to be happy and poor, but they do hang pictures of African people on the walls in their houses. To make them happy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

*What Is The Greens Favourite Plant?*

The Greens don’t have a favourite plant. They like all plants and even took their name, the “Greens” from the colour of leaves.

Plants have a favourite gas. It is called carbon dioxide and they grow strong and healthy when they have lots of it.

When plants first evolved there was lots more carbon dioxide in the air, but now there isn’t so much and sometimes kind farmers pump it into greenhouses so plants can grow healthy.

Ironically, Greens like plants and trees; plants and trees like carbon dioxide; but Greens hate carbon dioxide. If the plants could talk, they would probably ask for more carbon dioxide from the Greens by way of thanks. I think that this would make the Greens very grumpy. It would be quite funny to watch.






Plants thrive with more CO2. The current level of CO2 in the atmosphere is 390 parts per million (yes that is per million, it is tiny). This is shown on the far right hand-side of the picture. Just to the left is 800 ppm, these plants are bigger and healthier. Interestingly, during the Cambrian Period, when life emerged, CO2 was 8,000 ppm, 20 times the current level. More CO2 is not a problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Hmmmm...
> Can we control the fracure drilling we do?


Sure.  But nothing controls fracking better then depressed oil prices like we see now.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *What Is The Greens Favourite Plant?*
> 
> The Greens don’t have a favourite plant. They like all plants and even took their name, the “Greens” from the colour of leaves.
> 
> ...


Over most of the earth, CO2 is not the limiting factor to plant growth - plants are already at limits of water, light, and soil nutrients.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Over most of the earth, CO2 is not the limiting factor to plant growth - plants are already at limits of water, light, and soil nutrients.


Right, the plants in the appropriated figure were probably grown with nice potting soil, constant everything except CO2.  Not to mention that, for many species that have been examined, there's the issue of adaptive downregulation of photosynthesis in the face of elevated [CO2]. Rubisco's a smart little enzyme. Bernie's a horticulturalist and can tell us all about it.  The nice thing is that even when satire is too simplistic to be effective its still funny to somebody.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Hmmmm...
> Can we control the fracure drilling we do?


"Of course silly rabbit"...
If oil were a gun you would simply out law it.
Do to your combustion engine what you did to your gun... dismantle it and stop using it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Of course silly rabbit"...
> If oil were a gun you would simply out law it.
> Do to your combustion engine what you did to your gun... dismantle it and stop using it.


Why would I outlaw oil, I need my car, what's your point?

My point is many bogus Climate Science adherents claim it's arrogant of mankind to think we can control things like Climate, but obviously we can to some degree.


----------



## espoola (Sep 7, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Right, the plants in the appropriated figure were probably grown with nice potting soil, constant everything except CO2.  Not to mention that, for many species that have been examined, there's the issue of adaptive downregulation of photosynthesis in the face of elevated [CO2]. Rubisco's a smart little enzyme. Bernie's a horticulturalist and can tell us all about it.  The nice thing is that even when satire is too simplistic to be effective its still funny to somebody.


Anyone knows, if you pump a greehouse full of c02 the "greens" luv it.
Anyone whos ever grown anything, that is...


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

When I was in 6th grade, I took one of those odd 2-choice tests that supposedly tell what career  you are suited for  (Would you rather eat chicken-fried rabbit or play golf?).  Whatever their method was, the results were that I should become a weatherman.

So -- unfulfilled weatherman espola predicts rain in our near future.  There are 2 tropical storms in the northeast Pacific right now, one working its way up the Colorado River and the other looping around to the northeast north of Hawaii. 

http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Hurricane/Active.aspx?storm=1&type=track

Those Sea of Cortez storms usually bring in heat, humidity and thunderstorms, and if Lester pumps some water and energy into the usual northwest to southeast Pacific wind pattern, we might see Perfect Storm California style  At a minimum, we can hope that it breaks up that offshore high that has been diverting all the rainstorms north of California the last 2 years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why would I outlaw oil, I need my car, what's your point?
> 
> My point is many bogus Climate Science adherents claim it's arrogant of mankind to think we can control things like Climate, but obviously we can to some degree.


My point is that there are many who believe we can control climate. These folks should lead us by example. We affect climate we can't control it.
You need oil for your car. Fracking is one of many ways to retrieve the oil that is needed for your car.
It was a nice little quake...like someone shaking the bed saying get up, let's all get in the car and head off to the pitch....
See if you can arrange for it to rain in SoCal to some degree or another, we need the rain.
Maybe Magoo can help...


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 7, 2016)

espoola said:


> Anyone knows, if you pump a greehouse full of c02 the "greens" luv it.
> Anyone whos ever grown anything, that is...


Don't pump it too full. Or next time you go in to do some picking you might end up helping with the composting a bit more directly than you intended.  Great Darwin award nomination though.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> My point is that there are many who believe we can control climate. These folks should lead us by example. We affect climate we can't control it.


If you control that which changes Climate, you logically have some control of what happens to our Climate.

If fracture drilling and the wells used when doing fracture drilling cause earthquakes and those quakes cause damage to people's property, should we continue doing it?  We don't have to frac for oil.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Over most of the earth, CO2 is not the limiting factor to plant growth - plants are already at limits of water, light, and soil nutrients.


Crop yields are up despite limits


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> If you control that which changes Climate, you logically have some control of what happens to our Climate.
> 
> If fracture drilling and the wells used when doing fracture drilling cause earthquakes and those quakes cause damage to people's property, should we continue doing it?  We don't have to frac for oil.


Perhaps ...there are those that believe that by outlawing guns, making some types retro illegal that gun violence will stop or be CONTROLLED... that would occur right?
I say figure out a way to fill the void created by the fracking.
If we create the earthquakes we can surely stop them & get the oil we need.
Or hell just build a pipeline to Canada and import their oil....that didn't pan out....hmmm....
I sure wish that whole thing about war for oil had worked out for us...we went to all that trouble for oil and then just came home without it...just sayin'
O well frack it!
Pondering.... how are earth quakes & climate  related?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Crop yields are up despite limits


Have you hugged your local extension agent today? Dealing with floor glue so haven't had chance to read whole thing. Lord only knows what kind of gas fumes are coming off that stuff.  But perusing the link below looks useful.  
Maybe a bit dated.  But free for everybody.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2610166/


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps ...there are those that believe that by outlawing guns, making some types retro illegal that gun violence will stop or be CONTROLLED... that would occur right?


http://www.msnbc.com/all/california-did-tough-gun-control-laws-cut

CA, with it's tough gun laws, has dropped gun deaths by a far greater percentage than the rest of the nation.  Looks like the desired effect with gun controls is working.




Lion Eyes said:


> Pondering.... how are earth quakes & climate  related?


Fracture drilling, fossil fuels, how we affect our environment, it's all related.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Crop yields are up despite limits


Ah - another topic about which you have no fear of demonstrating your ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Ah - another topic about which you have no fear of demonstrating your ignorance.


Why would I fear your ignorance of yet another topic?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Over 33,500 tons 
of greenhouse gas emissions are being reduced annually across the U.S.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> If you control that which changes Climate, you logically have some control of what happens to our Climate.
> 
> If fracture drilling and the wells used when doing fracture drilling cause earthquakes and those quakes cause damage to people's property, should we continue doing it?  We don't have to frac for oil.


We don't have to drill for oil period.
If we need the oil and fracking does indeed cause earthquakes, we should have the technology to fill the voids caused by fracking.
This would stop the 'caused" earth quakes...right? Maybe? We don't know?
Just think... we could then utilize this new anti earthquake technology (void filling) and stop all earth quakes.
Let's get a patent Wezzer. Whata ya say?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.msnbc.com/all/california-did-tough-gun-control-laws-cut
> 
> CA, with it's tough gun laws, has dropped gun deaths by a far greater percentage than the rest of the nation.  Looks like the desired effect with gun controls is working


Gun deaths have been going down for years...mostly because of sticker sentencing for those that use guns while committing crimes.
The number of guns in California has not decreased significantly.
Gun laws have not stopped anyone I know of from purchasing weapons.
I buy a gun anytime I please. It's just a matter of jumping through hoops.
If anything they (guns) have increased after every mass shooting...
Do you really think criminals fill out the paper work and wait while the back ground checks are completed? Pfffttt...


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We don't have to drill for oil period.
> If we need the oil and fracking does indeed cause earthquakes, we should have the technology to fill the voids caused by fracking.
> This would stop the 'caused" earth quakes...right? Maybe? We don't know?
> Just think... we could then utilize this new anti earthquake technology (void filling) and stop all earth quakes.
> Let's get a patent Wezzer. *Whata ya say?*


I think you need to brush up on your understanding of what causes earthquakes.  Hint, it ain't about filling voids....


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gun deaths have been going down for years...


What part of this: "CA, with it's tough gun laws, *has dropped gun deaths by a far greater percentage than the rest of the nation*."...did you not understand?

After the beatings you've been taking, you really should start to read and comprehend before posting, it's getting silly....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> If you control that which changes Climate, you logically have some control of what happens to our Climate.


Right.  Like taking a trip to Hawaii



Wez said:


> If fracture drilling and the wells used when doing fracture drilling cause earthquakes and those quakes cause damage to people's property, should we continue doing it?  We don't have to frac for oil.


If...


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gun deaths have been going down for years...mostly because of sticker sentencing for those that use guns while committing crimes.
> The number of guns in California has not decreased significantly.
> Gun laws have not stopped anyone I know of from purchasing weapons.
> I buy a gun anytime I please. It's just a matter of jumping through hoops.
> ...


Yeah -- if you commit a crime we put a sticker on your gun.  Everybody will know what you are by that.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> I think you need to brush up on your understanding of what causes earthquakes.  Hint, it ain't about filling voids....


I saw that in a Donald Duck comic book once.  It had to be sometime between 1956 and 64.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Ah - another topic about which you have no fear of demonstrating your ignorance.


Ignorance busting:

If you visit a modern farmer, the cab of his or her tractor or combine or truck looks like the trading desk of someone on Wall Street. There are video feeds all over the place and all kinds of information coming in. And we're experiencing a revolution called 'precision agriculture' in the same way that draft animals at one time changed agriculture, and the tractors themselves. Now the confluence of information is leading to rising yields. People thought yields might plateau; but in fact they keep going up. And they are going up _even though_ we've stabilized or even reduced a bit some of the inputs, like fertilizers and pesticides and herbicides and water. But weather forecasts have gotten better, and we have better seeds, and we know more about the plants. So, farmers are growing more per area. And the result of that is they don't need as much area to grow the crops, the protein and calories that feed humanity. And when they don't need as much area, in fact it usually means they don't need as much water as well. So, corn is just an incredible case. Last year a farmer in Georgia named Randy Dowdy grew over 500 bushels an acre. And that's enough to feed a couple hundred people in terms of raw protein or calories for a year. It's just an astonishing achievement. And it's 3 or 4 times what the average Iowa grower does and 6 to 8 times what the average world grower does. So the headroom for improvement is still enormous in agriculture. The basic bottom line is, we may have passed the peak use of arable land for farming; in the future we can have more protein and calories, more crops to feed a somewhat larger population but using less land and probably less water and less fertilizer and less herbicide as well.--Jesse Ausubel

http://phe.rockefeller.edu/jesse/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.msnbc.com/all/california-did-tough-gun-control-laws-cut
> 
> CA, with it's tough gun laws, has dropped gun deaths by a far greater percentage than the rest of the nation.  Looks like the desired effect with gun controls is working.


Dude you make it so easy when you rely on cherry picking msnbc.  Gun deaths were already plunging prior to California's hitchhiking gun laws masquerading as smart and tough gun laws.  The only law that appeared to have a meaningful affect was the domestic violence law of 1994.  

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/hus/2010/040.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> What part of this: "CA, with it's tough gun laws, *has dropped gun deaths by a far greater percentage than the rest of the nation*."...did you not understand?


Percentages are a convenient little tool for playing down the fact that despite it's smart laws (17), California still has the highest number of gun deaths in the nation.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dude you make it so easy when you rely on cherry picking msnbc.  Gun deaths were already plunging prior to California's hitchhiking gun laws masquerading as smart and tough gun laws.  The only law that appeared to have a meaningful affect was the domestic violence law of 1994.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/hus/2010/040.pdf


All discussed, you offer nothing, as usual.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> I think you need to brush up on your understanding of what causes earthquakes.  Hint, it ain't about filling voids....


Fine lets remove the water used/pumped into the shale that could/is causing the slipping...the point is it can be corrected.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> What part of this: "CA, with it's tough gun laws, *has dropped gun deaths by a far greater percentage than the rest of the nation*."...did you not understand?
> 
> After the beatings you've been taking, you really should start to read and comprehend before posting, it's getting silly....



What part of longer prison terms don't you get Candy?
Waiting times and back ground checks while fine and dandy, don't stop criminals from stealing or illegally buying & possessing guns.
Locking them up does. Silly? Perhaps. You yourself said that locking up those that use guns criminally should be locked up.
That's what we did in the mid 90's. It worked. "_*In terms of numbers, the NCVS estimated there were about 1.5 million non-fatal gun crime victimizations in 1993 among U.S. residents ages 12 and older, compared with 467,000 in 2011*_."
Tell me Einstein, why do think that is? Tougher sentencing laws or tougher gun laws?
Enjoy!

*Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware*

Researchers have studied the decline in firearm crime and violent crime for many years, and though there are theories to explain the decline, there is no consensus among those who study the issue as to why it happened.
Researchers continue to debate the key factors behind changing crime rates, which is part of a larger discussion about the predictors of crime.3 There is consensus that demographics played some role: The outsized post-World War II baby boom, which produced a large number of people in the high-crime ages of 15 to 20 in the 1960s and 1970s, helped drive crime up in those years.

A review by the National Academy of Sciences of factors driving recent crime trends (Blumstein and Rosenfeld, 2008) cited a decline in rates in the early 1980s as the young boomers got older, then a flare-up by mid-decade in conjunction with a rising street market for crack cocaine, especially in big cities. It noted recruitment of a younger cohort of drug seller with greater willingness to use guns. By the early 1990s, crack markets withered in part because of lessened demand, and the vibrant national economy made it easier for even low-skilled young people to find jobs rather than get involved in crime.

*At the same time, a rising number of people ages 30 and older were incarcerated, due in part to stricter laws, which helped restrain violence among this age group*. It is less clear, researchers say, that innovative policing strategies and police crackdowns on use of guns by younger adults played a significant role in reducing crime.

The plateau in national violent crime rates has raised interest in the topic of how local differences might influence crime levels and trends. Crime reductions took place across the country in the 1990s, but since 2000, patterns have varied more by metropolitan area or city.

One focus of interest is that gun ownership varies widely by region and locality. The National Academy of Sciences review of possible influences on crime trends said there is good evidence of a link between firearm ownership and firearm homicide at the local level; “the causal direction of this relationship remains in dispute, however, with some researchers maintaining that firearm violence elevates rates of gun ownership, but not the reverse.”

There is substantial variation within and across regions and localities in a number of other realms, which complicates any attempt to find a single cause for national trends. Among the variations of interest to researchers are policing techniques, punishment policies, culture, economics and residential segregation.

The victimization rate for all non-fatal violent crime among those ages 12 and older—simple and aggravated assaults, robberies and sex crimes, with or without firearms—dropped 53% from 1993 to 2000, and 49% from 2000 to 2010. It rose 17% from 2010 to 2011.


entire article:
http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2013/05/07/gun-homicide-rate-down-49-since-1993-peak-public-unaware/


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What part of longer prison terms don't you get *Candy*?


Still exercising your ability to be "reasonable" I see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Still exercising your ability to be "reasonable" I see.


I give what I get...have nice day...

Longer prison sentencing has made the biggest difference...


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fine lets remove the water used/pumped into the shale that could/is causing the slipping...the point is it can be corrected.


To change gears, I'm actually not a Eco-Liberal fanatic who hates all fossil fuel use.  Fossil fuels are what our world economy is built upon, so we will be using them for a long time to come, I just am amused by people who rush to protect Fossil Fuel interests simply because they like to rail against any liberal position.

A lot of right wing adherents like to pretend they know something in the field of Climate Science, simply because it's the "right wing" thing to do and say.  Science is not a liberal conspiracy, just listen to what our experts tell us (not our politicians), I say.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I give what I get...have nice day...
> 
> Longer prison sentencing has made the biggest difference...


You forgot to add, "in my opinion".  Obviously putting gun predators behind bars will help.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> To change gears, I'm actually not a Eco-Liberal fanatic who hates all fossil fuel use.  Fossil fuels are what our world economy is built upon, so we will be using them for a long time to come, I just am amused by people who rush to protect Fossil Fuel interests simply because they like to rail against any liberal position.
> 
> A lot of right wing adherents like to pretend they know something in the field of Climate Science, simply because it's the "right wing" thing to do and say.  Science is not a liberal conspiracy, just listen to what our experts tell us (not our politicians), I say.


You assume too much.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You assume too much.


Care to explain?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Care to explain?


Think about it, and see what you come up with, and we'll compare notes after work.
Really soul search.
Later.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Percentages are a convenient little tool for playing down the fact that despite it's smart laws (17), California still has the highest number of gun deaths in the nation.


Oh, look - Izzie talking about percentages.  Should I make popcorn?


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> To change gears, I'm actually not a Eco-Liberal fanatic who hates all fossil fuel use.  Fossil fuels are what our world economy is built upon, so we will be using them for a long time to come, I just am amused by people who rush to protect Fossil Fuel interests simply because they like to rail against any liberal position.
> 
> A lot of right wing adherents like to pretend they know something in the field of Climate Science, simply because it's the "right wing" thing to do and say.  Science is not a liberal conspiracy, just listen to what our experts tell us (not our politicians), I say.


True conservatives base their arguments on facts.  Our friendly neighborhood neo-cons denigrate any facts they don't like with words like "commie".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

espola said:


> Oh, look - Izzie talking about percentages.  Should I make popcorn?


Sure, why not.   Corn yields are up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> You forgot to add, "in my opinion".  Obviously putting gun predators behind bars will help.



Wez, feel free to use disclaimers if you feel it is necessary. That's just my opinion....

Do you believe there are more guns in California today than in say... 1995?
The fact is guns can still be legally purchased and have. Yet gun violence is down....
Criminals, where there is a will there's a way, still get the guns they need. Yet gun violence is down...
Gun control laws are feel good , we've done something laws.
Locking people up for extended periods of time for violent gun crimes are racist according to some.
So in order to right this inherently wrong law, some want to let criminals go early...Hillary was catching hell because Bill signed some of these bills into law.
Use a gun in a criminal way and lock 'em up. Release them when they're old men.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

espola said:


> True conservatives base their arguments on facts.  Our friendly neighborhood neo-cons denigrate any facts they don't like with words like "commie".


What? Watch this!
Commie!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> To change gears, I'm actually not a Eco-Liberal fanatic who hates all fossil fuel use.  Fossil fuels are what our world economy is built upon, so we will be using them for a long time to come, I just am amused by people who rush to protect Fossil Fuel interests simply because they like to rail against any liberal position.
> 
> A lot of right wing adherents like to pretend they know something in the field of Climate Science, simply because it's the "right wing" thing to do and say.


*You forgot to add, "in my opinion". Wez*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Have you hugged your local extension agent today? Dealing with floor glue so haven't had chance to read whole thing. Lord only knows what kind of gas fumes are coming off that stuff.  But perusing the link below looks useful.
> Maybe a bit dated.  But free for everybody.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2610166/


Good read.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gun control laws are feel good , we've done something laws.


No Lion, they can, have and do work, over long periods of time.  I invite you spend some time on sites like this one:

http://www.bradycampaign.org/

and spend less time on sites like this one:  https://home.nra.org/

The Brady site isn't preaching bogus information, it's not a liberal conspiracy to remove power from the people.  It was born from the guy who took a bullet for Reagan and does good work.  I guarantee it will educate you in ways you otherwise refuse to be educated in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> All discussed, you offer nothing, as usual.


Right, your initial post on the subject offered nothing that hasn't been discussed to begin with.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right, your initial post on the subject offered nothing that hasn't been discussed to begin with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> No Lion, they can, have and do work, over long periods of time.  I invite you spend some time on sites like this one:
> 
> http://www.bradycampaign.org/
> 
> ...


Was Brady trying to commit suicide like 2/3rds of the total gun deaths.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Was Brady trying to commit suicide like 2/3rds of the total gun deaths.


That data point only matters to you BIZ, not sure why you keep pretending it's relevant to the discussion.  Everyone here is well aware.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


>


The Genesis Cave.  See?  You Alarmist have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Genesis Cave.  See?  You Alarmist have nothing to worry about.


Why would you call anyone in here an "alarmist?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> That data point only matters to you BIZ, not sure why you keep pretending it's relevant to the discussion.  Everyone here is well aware.


It's only relevant when you use 1/3rd of the total gun deathdata point to ignore 2/3rds of the same gun deaths data point.  Go on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why would you call anyone in here an "alarmist?"


I'm sorry.  "Candy" was it?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Nevermind, I'm falling down the rabbit hole as we speak...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nevermind, I'm falling down the rabbit hole as we speak...


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> relevant....gun...death....Go on.


Speaking of relevance....and yes, in case anyone is wondering that is Bette Davis with the single action.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Speaking of relevance....and yes, in case anyone is wondering that is Bette Davis with the single action.


Gun control...climate control....for some all one must do is enact enough laws and everyone is happy and healthy too
Change the constitution and continue to believe men can control the climate...seems easy enough.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Speaking of relevance....and yes, in case anyone is wondering that is Bette Davis with the single action.
> 
> View attachment 118


Temps well below average in SanDiego


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Temps well below average in SanDiego


You should make a day of it at Cabrillo Point.

Trees

 
Forest


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> continue to believe men can control the climate...seems easy enough.


Trends, trajectories, vector quantities of all sorts.  Affect and control are different.  Put Fernando Torres in front of an open net and he'll prove it time and time again.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Speaking of relevance....and yes, in case anyone is wondering that is Bette Davis with the single action.
> 
> View attachment 118





EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You should make a day of it at Cabrillo Point.
> 
> Trees
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic way of illustrating temp data. You can follow the start of a classic serpentine wavelength over time.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

http://realclimatescience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/NASA-2000-2012-2016.gif …

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/history/ …


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

Im not suggesting anything with the links above.
We all understand that nasa, like the FBI, and all other three and four letter government institutions, are beyond reproach.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not suggesting anything with the links above.
> We all understand that nasa, like the FBI, and all other three and four letter government institutions, are beyond reproach.


Yes, Science and the use of too many big words is a Gov. and Liberal conspiracy to grab power from the people.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, Science and the use of too many big words is a Gov. and Liberal conspiracy to grab power from the people.....


Big words should be no problem for you.
You've got those ten letters after your name.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

Did you think about our conversation this morning, wez?
Did you soul search?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you think about our conversation this morning, wez?
> Did you soul search?


That's a really long time ago...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's a really long time ago...


Excellent point.
Climate science is a true study of history.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not suggesting anything with the links above.
> We all understand that nasa, like the FBI, and all other three and four letter government institutions, are beyond reproach.


Right. How'd Tony Heller's first go around with the big boys at NSIDC (5 letters, so its even more evil and fraudulent) turn out?  Ouch.  

"My apologies to Dr. Meiers and Dr. Serreze, and NSIDC. Their analysis, graphs and conclusions were all absolutely correct. Arctic ice is indeed melting nearly as fast as last year, and this is indeed troubling."

Even Watts doesn't want to have anything more to do with him.  If you want to go down that road, don't forget to add _Principia Scientific International_ to your arsenal.  A real treasure trove. Just don't drill down more than a link or two because it starts getting really weird.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Right. How'd Tony Heller's first go around with the big boys at NSIDC (5 letters, so its even more evil and fraudulent) turn out?  Ouch.
> 
> "My apologies to Dr. Meiers and Dr. Serreze, and NSIDC. Their analysis, graphs and conclusions were all absolutely correct. Arctic ice is indeed melting nearly as fast as last year, and this is indeed troubling."
> 
> Even Watts doesn't want to have anything more to do with him.  If you want to go down that road, don't forget to add _Principia Scientific International_ to your arsenal.  A real treasure trove. Just don't drill down more than a link or two because it starts getting really weird.


Judith Curry (who some believe is never wrong) said Heller/Goddard's data analysis was "bogus".

https://twitter.com/curryja/status/483006570876243968


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://realclimatescience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/NASA-2000-2012-2016.gif …





EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Right. How'd Tony Heller's first go around with the big boys at NSIDC (5 letters, so its even more evil and fraudulent) turn out?  Ouch.
> 
> "My apologies to Dr. Meiers and Dr. Serreze, and NSIDC. Their analysis, graphs and conclusions were all absolutely correct. Arctic ice is indeed melting nearly as fast as last year, and this is indeed troubling."
> 
> Even Watts doesn't want to have anything more to do with him.  If you want to go down that road, don't forget to add _Principia Scientific International_ to your arsenal.  A real treasure trove. Just don't drill down more than a link or two because it starts getting really weird.


Bernie, do you believe what Tony Heller (Goddard) says?  Does anyone here choose to believe the information presented at "realclimatescience" over actual scientific sites like NASA, NOAA, etc?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Right. How'd Tony Heller's first go around with the big boys at NSIDC (5 letters, so its even more evil and fraudulent) turn out?  Ouch.
> 
> "My apologies to Dr. Meiers and Dr. Serreze, and NSIDC. Their analysis, graphs and conclusions were all absolutely correct. Arctic ice is indeed melting nearly as fast as last year, and this is indeed troubling."
> 
> Even Watts doesn't want to have anything more to do with him.  If you want to go down that road, don't forget to add _Principia Scientific International_ to your arsenal.  A real treasure trove. Just don't drill down more than a link or two because it starts getting really weird.





espola said:


> Judith Curry (who some believe is never wrong) said Heller/Goddard's data analysis was "bogus".
> 
> https://twitter.com/curryja/status/483006570876243968


A twitter link?  When did you start with twitter links?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A twitter link?  When did you start with twitter links?


"Its a shadowy world, skies are slippery gray"


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks like Costa Rica is doing a great job with using Renewable sources of energy.

http://www.vox.com/2016/9/8/12847160/costa-rica-renewable-electricity


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> Judith Curry (who some believe is never wrong) said Heller/Goddard's data analysis was "bogus".
> 
> https://twitter.com/curryja/status/483006570876243968


I dont even think Judith Curry thinks Judith Curry is "never wrong".
She started out as a true believer, then went "luke warmer", and correctly called BS on the Mann "hockey stick".
Goddard's analysis is up for question. What is not debatable is the nasa records.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Bernie, do you believe what Tony Heller (Goddard) says?  Does anyone here choose to believe the information presented at "realclimatescience" over actual scientific sites like NASA, NOAA, etc?


Im a skeptic.
I dont lend my opinions to "experts". There are tidbits of truth, chaos, and deception, in every angle of this investigation.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im a skeptic.
> I dont lend my opinions to "experts". There are tidbits of truth, chaos, and deception, in every angle of this investigation.


What an awesome nonanswer.  Please, continue to doubt ppl who have more knowledge than you, it's doing us great favors.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Right. How'd Tony Heller's first go around with the big boys at NSIDC (5 letters, so its even more evil and fraudulent) turn out?  Ouch.
> 
> "My apologies to Dr. Meiers and Dr. Serreze, and NSIDC. Their analysis, graphs and conclusions were all absolutely correct. Arctic ice is indeed melting nearly as fast as last year, and this is indeed troubling."
> 
> Even Watts doesn't want to have anything more to do with him.  If you want to go down that road, don't forget to add _Principia Scientific International_ to your arsenal.  A real treasure trove. Just don't drill down more than a link or two because it starts getting really weird.


Ive drilled some core samples into the melting ice of East Anglia's climate watergate, and decided its just that. A core sample of a bigger fraud.
When the dust settles in a thousand years or so, historians will be directed to revisions of fact, and most probably be as clueless as we are today.
I am willing to wager the world will be more or less, in the same climate situation we see her in now.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> What an awesome nonanswer.  Please, continue to doubt ppl who have more knowledge than you, it's doing us great favors.


Thank you.
Thats the nicest thing you've ever said to me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> "Its a shadowy world, skies are slippery gray"


"Manipulator of crowds, you're a dream twister"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2016)

Wez said:


> Looks like Costa Rica is doing a great job with using Renewable sources of energy.
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2016/9/8/12847160/costa-rica-renewable-electricity


Thanks to fossil fuels.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

At a Los Angeles ceremony, Gov. Jerry Brown this week signed into law two bills which his office dubbed "historic climate change legislation"— dramatically extending the state's goals for reducing greenhouse gas emissions.

SB 32 mandates that the state reduce its greenhouse gas emissions to 40 percent below 1990 levels by 2030. That extends the goal set by the state in 2006, when legislation was approved requiring the state to reduce emissions to 1990 levels by 2020. The state is on track to meet that goal, according to the governor's office.

Sen. Jim Nielsen, R-Gerber, said he supports the idea of cleaner air, but said SB 32 gives too much power to the California Air Resources Board, which has "repeatedly failed to produce basic performance reviews of its climate change programs."

*"The nonpartisan Legislative Analyst's Office earlier this year issued a report stating that there were little to no reductions in greenhouse emissions despite billions of dollars having been spent from cap-and-trade revenue, which are dollars ultimately collected in the form of higher prices by consumers,"* he said.

He said the legislative analyst also questioned the state's methodology for calculating emission reductions. But Nielsen said Brown's office has "turned a blind eye" in moving ahead with climate-change legislation, calling it a "shocking contradiction to the clear legal opinion provided by the Legislature's own attorney."

Critics have also questioned the viability of the cap-and-trade program, which caps the amount of greenhouse gas companies can produce -- but allows for the purchase at auction of emission permits, and allows businesses to trade credits among themselves. That program is the subject of a legal challenge, but Brown has said he is confident the program will be upheld and improved.

entire article:
http://patch.com/california/agourahills/s/fvnze/california-governor-signs-historic-climate-change-bills-into-law?utm_source=article-mostrecent&utm_medium=rss&utm_term=politics & government&utm_campaign=recirc&utm_content=aol


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> At a Los Angeles ceremony, Gov. Jerry Brown this week signed into law two bills which his office dubbed "historic climate change legislation"— dramatically extending the state's goals for reducing greenhouse gas emissions.
> 
> SB 32 mandates that the state reduce its greenhouse gas emissions to 40 percent below 1990 levels by 2030. That extends the goal set by the state in 2006, when legislation was approved requiring the state to reduce emissions to 1990 levels by 2020. The state is on track to meet that goal, according to the governor's office.
> 
> ...


Since you bolded the paragraph containing Sen Nielsen's comment about the LAO report on SB 32, did you take the time to look up the report and read what it really says?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

espola said:


> Since you bolded the paragraph containing Sen Nielsen's comment about the LAO report on SB 32, did you take the time to look up the report and read what it really says?


Let's here your version....


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's here your version....


My version of what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

LAO analysis:
http://budgettrack.blob.core.windows.net/btdocs2016/1077.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

espola said:


> My version of what?


The LAO report you've read and are referring to.

You having a groundhog day?


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> LAO analysis:
> http://budgettrack.blob.core.windows.net/btdocs2016/1077.pdf


That appears to be just a press release describing the actual report --

http://www.lao.ca.gov/reports/2016/3328/cap-trade-revenues-012116.pdf

Can you point out a sentence, paragraph, or section that supports Senator Nielsen's comments?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2016)

espola said:


> That appears to be just a press release describing the actual report --
> 
> http://www.lao.ca.gov/reports/2016/3328/cap-trade-revenues-012116.pdf


Appears?
Look at this pdf pages 3&4
:http://www.lao.ca.gov/Publications/Detail/3446
This is the pdf
http://www.lao.ca.gov/handouts/resources/2016/Cap-and-Trade-Report-Provides-New-Information-042016.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2016)

3
LEGISLATIVE ANALYST’S OFFICE
April 20, 2016
*Current Shortcomings Limit Usefulness of Report to Policymakers
Concerns About Accuracy of GHG Estimates*
Estimates do not account for interaction with regulations, such as cap-and-trade.
Estimates do not adequately account for likely activities that would occur without the program.
*Report Lacks Estimates of Co-Beneﬁts*
Does not quantify other potential beneﬁts of spending options, such as reduced local air pollution, water
conservation, ﬁnancial savings for low-income households, enhanced wildlife habitat, and improved forest health.
Limits the amount of information that Legislature can use to weigh the trade-offs among various spending options.


4
LEGISLATIVE ANALYST’S OFFICE
April 20, 2016
*Considerations for Improving Outcomes and Information
What Role Should Cap-and-Trade Spending Play in Achieving GHG Goals?*
In the long run, the Legislature might want to consider the extent to which it would like to rely on cap-and-trade
spending programs versus relying on other policies, such as the cap-and-trade regulation, to achieve its GHG goals.
*Opportunities to Improve Future Reports*
Direct administration to take certain factors into account, such as interactions with other programs and what project
outcomes would have occurred without the allocation of auction revenue.
Establish independent expert committee to assist in estimating the outcomes of different programs.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Appears?
> Look at this pdf pages 3&4
> :http://www.lao.ca.gov/Publications/Detail/3446
> This is the pdf
> http://www.lao.ca.gov/handouts/resources/2016/Cap-and-Trade-Report-Provides-New-Information-042016.pdf


Nothing in there that supports Sen. Nielsen's statement.

Have you read the actual report yet?

http://www.lao.ca.gov/reports/2016/3328/cap-trade-revenues-012116.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2016)

*Have you read the ACTUAL report?
Here's the ACTUAL report:
http://lao.ca.gov/Publications/Report/3445

Budget and Policy Post*
April 15, 2016
*Administration’s Cap-and-Trade Report Provides New Information, Raises Issues for Consideration*
*LAO Bottom Line. *The administration’s 2016 cap-and-trade spending report represents a step forward by providing the Legislature with consolidated information about spending and greenhouse gas (GHG) reduction estimates for most programs. Based on the estimates that are included in the report, the cost-effectiveness varies widely among programs, but many programs appear to be relatively costly methods of reducing GHGs. However, we advise the Legislature to exercise caution when using these estimates to make future funding decisions because (1) estimates of co-benefits are not included in the report and (2) we have some concerns about some of the methods that are used to estimate GHG reductions. Consequently, we continue to recommend the Legislature consider the following: (1) the long-term benefits of cap-and-trade spending versus reliance on other policies, including the cap-and-trade _regulation_, in achieving state GHG reduction goals, and (2) opportunities to improve the amount and quality of information provided to the Legislature to help inform future decisions.

*Annual Report Consolidates Spending and GHG Information*
*2016 Report Provides Information on Projects Funded Through 2015. *Cap-and-trade auction revenue has been awarded to over two dozen different programs that are intended to reduce GHG emissions. (For more background on cap-and-trade spending, please see our January 2016 report _Cap-and-Trade Auction Revenues: Strategies to Promote Legislative Priorities_ and our February 2016 report _The 2016-17 Budget: Resources and Environmental Protection_.) State law requires the Department of Finance to submit a report each year to the Legislature on the status and outcomes of projects funded from state cap-and-trade auction revenues. In March 2016, the administration submitted its annual report to the Legislature. The report (1) consolidates existing information on the projects that have been funded through 2015, (2) estimates of GHG reductions that will be achieved through these projects, and (3) estimates of the percent of funding that has gone to projects that either are located in or benefit disadvantaged communities. (Disadvantaged communities are determined by the California Environmental Protection Agency.) Consolidating this information is a valuable step toward helping the Legislature evaluate the outcomes of programs that have been funded so far, hold programs accountable, and inform future funding decisions.

*14 Million Metric Tons of GHG Reductions Estimated Over Life of Projects.* Departments have awarded a total of $1.7 billion in cap-and-trade revenue to various projects through 2015. As shown in Figure 1, the administration estimates that the projects selected to date will reduce total GHG emissions by more than 14 million metric tons of carbon dioxide equivalent (MMTCO2e) over the projects’ lifetimes. (For context, the total _annual_ GHG emissions in California were estimated to be 459 MMTCO2e in 2013.) These GHG reduction estimates are based on methodologies that are developed by the Air Resources Board (ARB). The reductions are expected to occur over the estimated life of the projects, which span from ten years to more than several decades. The above figure does not include an estimate of the GHG reductions from $850 million awarded to the high-speed rail project, as such reductions would not be achieved until the total project is fully funded and operational. (In a 2013 report, the administration estimated that high-speed rail will reduce 44 MMTCO2e over a 50-year period once it is fully operational.) In addition, estimates of GHG reductions are not provided for a few programs where estimates have not been developed or completed.

edited: see entire article.


*More Than Half of Funding Going to Projects That Benefit Disadvantaged Communities.* State law directs the administration to allocate at least 10 percent of auction revenues to projects located in disadvantaged communities and at least 25 percent to projects that benefit disadvantaged communities. The administration estimates that it is has exceeded these minimum requirements. Specifically, it estimates that 51 percent of the funding has been awarded to projects that benefit disadvantaged communities and 39 percent has gone to projects located in disadvantaged communities. (For purposes of calculating these percentages, the administration includes a slightly different set of projects than the $1.7 billion that is included in Figure 1.)

*Estimated Average GHG Reduction Cost Is High With Wide Variation Across Programs*
Based on the data provided in the administration’s report, programs for which estimated data is available will spend an average of $57 in cap-and-trade auction revenue to reduce each ton of GHG. (As we discuss in more detail below, we have concerns about the methods and assumptions used to quantify GHG reductions.) As shown in Figure 2, the estimated average costs vary greatly among programs. Certain programs, such as diary digester research and development and organics composting and digestion, appear to be relatively inexpensive strategies for reducing GHGs. Other programs have substantially higher costs per ton of reduction. The cost per ton is more than $100 for about half of the programs.

*Concerns About Accuracy of GHG Estimates. *Based on our initial review, we identified concerns with some of the administration’s GHG quantification methodologies. Two of our primary concerns with the administration’s methodologies are similar to those we identified in our February 2016 report:


*Ignores Interactions With Existing Regulations.* In particular, the GHG reduction estimates provided in the report do not account for interactions with the cap-and-trade regulation. These interactions can mean that spending will not actually reduce total emissions as expected because the overall number of allowances issued determines the level of emissions.


*Does Not Adequately Account for Likely Activities That Would Occur Without the Program.* Many estimates do not account for activities that would likely occur without the program. Specifically, the administration’s estimates implicitly assume that none of the projects funded would be undertaken without the cap-and-trade funds.

As a result of these limitations, at least some of the estimates probably do not accurately predict the program’s likely effect on GHG emissions.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Have you read the ACTUAL report?
> Here's the ACTUAL report:
> http://lao.ca.gov/Publications/Report/3445
> 
> ...


Apparently you skipped over this part --

please see our January 2016 report _Cap-and-Trade Auction Revenues: Strategies to Promote Legislative Priorities_
​_It's in the second paragraph of what you posted._


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Easily the best description of why small temperature changes could have gigantic ramifications to our environment going forward.  Check this graphic out, it's amazing!

http://xkcd.com/1732/

_"Instead of plotting temperature vertically and time on the horizontal axis as is usually done, he makes time vertical, starting 22,000 years ago. That makes the temperature move from cooler on the left to the present record heat we’re seeing today on the right. "_


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Easily the best description of why small temperature changes could have gigantic ramifications to our environment going forward.  Check this graphic out, it's amazing!
> 
> http://xkcd.com/1732/
> 
> _"Instead of plotting temperature vertically and time on the horizontal axis as is usually done, he makes time vertical, starting 22,000 years ago. That makes the temperature move from cooler on the left to the present record heat we’re seeing today on the right. "_


I don't see the hockey stick.

Field hockey stick maybe.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

espola said:


> I don't see the hockey stick.
> 
> Field hockey stick maybe.


I thought it was a very effective way to explain the possible ramifications of mild fluctuations in temperature.  A few degrees has very large effects.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Easily the best description of why small temperature changes could have gigantic ramifications to our environment going forward.  Check this graphic out, it's amazing!
> 
> http://xkcd.com/1732/
> 
> _"Instead of plotting temperature vertically and time on the horizontal axis as is usually done, he makes time vertical, starting 22,000 years ago. That makes the temperature move from cooler on the left to the present record heat we’re seeing today on the right. "_


Where did you find that graph, and where are are all the previous warming periods since the last glaciation?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You should make a day of it at Cabrillo Point.
> 
> Trees
> 
> ...


This is actual data from a tiny regional set.
Take out the anomalies, (extreme high and low blips) and you see a classic serpentine wavelength forming. Its beautiful.
The cartoon wez posted with the hockey stick pinned onto the tail end, is not climate reality.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Where did you find that graph, and where are are all the previous warming periods since the last glaciation?


I don't understand either question.  The link is where I got it and the global temperatures through time are reflected on the very long graph.  What am I missing?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't understand either question.  The link is where I got it and the global temperatures through time are reflected on the very long graph.  What am I missing?


You're missing( your cartoon) previous temp trends in the last 22,000 years.
It really gets on the last 100 years or so, but the entire previous 21,900 years look like the entire earth was locked in an air conditioned, temp controlled, office.
Its hilarious anyone would buy it, especially someone with ten letters after their name.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The cartoon wez posted with the hockey stick pinned onto the tail end, is not *climate reality*.


I'm sorry, have you successfully refuted anything yet?  Also, do you feel a need for the graphic I posted to be wrong just because we don't agree on politics?


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're missing( your cartoon) previous temp trends in the last 22,000 years.
> It really gets on the last 100 years or so, but the entire previous 21,900 years look like the entire earth was locked in an air conditioned, temp controlled, office.


So you are saying the data is wrong, can you prove it?


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *but the entire previous 21,900 years look like the entire earth was locked in an air conditioned, temp controlled, office.*


So what you're saying is, because the temperatures you feel changing from season to season, is why the data must be wrong?  Because you feel temperatures changing locally by much wider margins, the global annual temperature averages must also experience wide swings?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you are saying the data is wrong, can you prove it?


No, its perfectly reasonable.
Your cartoon is fantastic.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No, its perfectly reasonable.
> Your cartoon is fantastic.


Science is not a Liberal conspiracy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Last 10,000https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Foi53.tinypic.com%2Fsg2wav.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwattsupwiththat.com%2F2013%2F03%2F30%2Fcrowdsourcing-the-wuwt-paleoclimate-reference-page-continued%2F&docid=OBQsRbc2HXO_FM&tbnid=dE9hRPmkQ9KufM%3A&w=1080&h=647&bih=856&biw=1216&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-7GGtI3PAhVFTSYKHZMCCNkQMwguKBAwEA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.thelivingmoon.com/47brotherthebig/04images/Antarctica/415k-year-temp-graph.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.pinterest.com/explore/milankovitch-cycles/&docid=3VyEc7ht-X0ZPM&tbnid=wB-bcI6AJ-rzBM:&w=720&h=468&bih=856&biw=1216&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-7GGtI3PAhVFTSYKHZMCCNkQMwhBKBkwGQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.oarval.org/2000-years-of-global-temperature.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.oarval.org/ClimateChangeBW.htm&docid=neD3dZtV41ITkM&tbnid=wPQVMlihRKbIwM:&w=528&h=336&bih=856&biw=1216&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-7GGtI3PAhVFTSYKHZMCCNkQMwhAKBgwGA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Holocene_Temperature_Variations.png&imgrefurl=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocene&docid=eGKoKZ4lskX9KM&tbnid=QBd_gI3tm0soMM:&w=600&h=400&bih=856&biw=1216&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-7GGtI3PAhVFTSYKHZMCCNkQMwhZKDEwMQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Last 800,000

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://robertscribbler.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/ice-core-co2-record-800000-years.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.skepticalscience.com/argument.php?a=7&p=11&docid=-UF7Y9azplrzyM&tbnid=QyLpghIH3_NmVM:&w=1000&h=682&bih=856&biw=1216&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-7GGtI3PAhVFTSYKHZMCCNkQMwgxKBMwEw&iact=mrc&uact=8

This graph keeps redirecting to "skeptical science".,
I posted the graph from that site for balance, but it keeps 86ing my post, and redirecting to the unskeptical, ironically titled, site.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Vostok last 12000 years

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://jonova.s3.amazonaws.com/graphs/lappi/vostok-last-12000-years-web.gif&imgrefurl=http://joannenova.com.au/2016/08/mckibben-its-the-climate-world-war-hitler-nazis-panic/&docid=jK-CqQBL-Bz3UM&tbnid=ZXmikcagcWtxIM:&w=650&h=414&itg=1&bih=856&biw=1216&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-7GGtI3PAhVFTSYKHZMCCNkQMwgkKAYwBg&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry, help me out, please explain how those graphs change what's being discussed?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Here's some real perspective.
http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/Carboniferous_climate.html


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

So, you are making the case that temperatures have fluctuated by a much larger degree than what was suggested in the graph I posted?  Is that your stance?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sorry, help me out, please explain how those graphs change what's being discussed?


Some points apparent in those graphs -- 

Rising concentrations of greenhouse gases (mainly CO2 and methane) drive up temperature .  

Vostok ice core data ends over 100 years ago.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sorry, help me out, please explain how those graphs change what's being discussed?


All of these graphs show something that looks nothing like the cartoon you posted.
Either all of them are wrong, or your cartoon, "homoginized", the data it felt didnt represent its theory.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So, you are making the case that temperatures have fluctuated by a much larger degree than what was suggested in the graph I posted?  Is that your stance?


Its not my stance.
It just is.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

espola said:


> Some points apparent in those graphs --
> 
> Rising concentrations of greenhouse gases (mainly CO2 and methane) drive up temperature .
> 
> .


That is one theory.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

espola said:


> Vostok ice core data ends over 100 years ago.


We dont need Vostok ice core temp data for the last 100 years. We have records for that.
The last 40 years we actually have satellite data.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its not my stance.
> It just is.


So your scientific opinion is that the graphs you posted prove the graph I posted is wrong?  If I can link you peer reviewed data that proves it right, would you change your opinion?

I have more questions, but let's get those answered first.  You are looking for data that proves Global temperature averages have fluctuated by much larger degrees then what is presented in the graphic I posted, I intend to change that narrative.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So your scientific opinion is that the graphs you posted prove the graph I posted is wrong?  If I can link you peer reviewed data that proves it right, would you change your opinion?
> 
> I have more questions, but let's get those answered first.  You are looking for data that proves Global temperature averages have fluctuated by much larger degrees then what is presented in the graphic I posted, I intend to change that narrative.


Mann's "hockey stick" was "peer reviewed".
The actual data is something else.
Your homogenized cartoon smoothed all the spikes and valleys and turned them into barely discernable gradients.
To run in 500 year blocks, and then throw in a 16 year slice at the end is hilarious.

I would also contend, as would others, that the medieval warm period was warmer than today.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The last 40 years we actually have satellite data.


I'm not sure 30-40 year old satellite data is relied upon by most scientists.  Just making the point that our Earth Science technology has gotten a ton better in the last 20 years... not that it changes the discussion much.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So your scientific opinion is that the graphs you posted prove the graph I posted is wrong?  If I can link you peer reviewed data that proves it right, would you change your opinion?
> 
> I have more questions, but let's get those answered first.  You are looking for data that proves Global temperature averages have fluctuated by much larger degrees then what is presented in the graphic I posted, I intend to change that narrative.


Nothing has been proven in regards to the actual effect of anthropogenic co2 on climate.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not sure 30-40 year old satellite data is relied upon by most scientists.  Just making the point that our Earth Science technology has gotten a ton better in the last 20 years... not that it changes the discussion much.


Satellites can read the global average more accuratly than  averaging of limited weather station data.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mann's "hockey stick" was "peer reviewed".



PALEOCLIMATOLOGICAL EVIDENCE FOR UNPRECEDENTED RECENT TEMPERATURE RISE AT THE EXTRATROPICAL PART OF THE NORTHERN HEMISPHERE
Rates of change in natural and anthropogenic radiative forcing over the past 20,000 years
Twentieth century warming in deep waters of the Gulf of St. Lawrence: A unique feature of the last millennium
Ammonium concentration in ice cores: A new proxy for regional temperature reconstruction?
High-resolution palaeoclimatology of the last millennium: a review of current status and future prospects (Jones 2009)
A late Quaternary climate reconstruction based on borehole heat flux data, borehole temperature data, and the instrumental record (Huang et al. 2008)
Proxy-based reconstructions of hemispheric and global surface temperature variations over the past two millennia (Mann et al.2008)
Robustness of proxy-based climate field reconstruction methods (Mann 2007)
Millennial temperature reconstruction intercomparison and evaluation (Juckes et al. 2007)
Global Warming 2007. An Update to Global Warming: The Balance of Evidence and Its Policy Implications (Keller, 2007)
Proxy-Based Northern Hemisphere Surface Temperature Reconstructions: Sensitivity to Method, Predictor Network, Target Season, and Target Domain (Rutherford et al. 2005)
Extracting a Climate Signal from 169 Glacier Records (Oerlemans, 2005)
Highly variable Northern Hemisphere temperatures reconstructed from low- and high-resolution proxy data (Moberg et al. 2005)
Climate over past millennia (Jones & Mann, 2004)
Global surface temperatures over the past two millennia (Mann & Jones, 2003)
Optimal surface temperature reconstructions using terrestrial borehole data (Mann et al. 2003)
On Past Temperatures and Anomalous Late-20th Century Warmth (Mann 2003)
Mid?latitude (30°–60° N) climatic warming inferred by combining borehole temperatures with surface air temperatures (Harris & Chapman, 2001)
Low-frequency temperature variations from a northern tree ring density network (Briffa et al. 2001)
Climate Reconstruction from Subsurface Temperatures (Pollack & Huang, 2000)
Annual climate variability in the Holocene: interpreting the message of ancient trees (Briffa, 2000)
Northern hemisphere temperatures during the past millennium: Inferences, uncertainties, and limitations (Mann 1999)
Climate Change Record in Subsurface Temperatures: A Global Perspective (Huang et al. 1998)
High-resolution palaeoclimatic records for the last millennium: interpretation, integration and comparison with General Circulation Model control-run temperatures (Jones et al. 1998)
Global-scale temperature patterns and climate forcing over the past six centuries (Mann et al. 1998)
'Little Ice Age' summer temperature variations: their nature and relevance to recent global warming trends (Bradley & Jones, 1993)
Changing Climate: Geothermal Evidence from Permafrost in the Alaskan Arctic (Lachenbruch & Marshall, 1986)


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Look at the beautiful, untampered, graph on post #390.
Pure data.
Can you believe how perfect it is?

Can you visualize the sea serpent?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> PALEOCLIMATOLOGICAL EVIDENCE FOR UNPRECEDENTED RECENT TEMPERATURE RISE AT THE EXTRATROPICAL PART OF THE NORTHERN HEMISPHERE
> Rates of change in natural and anthropogenic radiative forcing over the past 20,000 years
> Twentieth century warming in deep waters of the Gulf of St. Lawrence: A unique feature of the last millennium
> Ammonium concentration in ice cores: A new proxy for regional temperature reconstruction?
> ...


Can you point me to the proof of anthropogenic co2 induced global warming?
Im short on time.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nothing has been proven in regards to the actual effect of anthropogenic co2 on climate.


Nothing is not the right word to use.  Can we say for sure what the overall impact is, no.  I've said from the very beginning, a rational discussion on the topic of AGW should not involve any absolutes.  Good Science evolves and changes as new information comes to light.

The important thing is to discuss what is reasonable based on what we currently know.

If we have to argue about what we currently know, for political and profiteering reasons, then we can't have a discussion and that's what's going on here.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Can you point me to the proof of anthropogenic co2 induced global warming?
> Im short on time.


No, see above.  That was a specific response to your specific point about the "hockey stick" being peer reviewed.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nothing is not the right word to use.  Can we say for sure what the overall impact is, no.  I've said from the very beginning, a rational discussion on the topic of AGW should not involve any absolutes.  Good Science evolves and changes as new information comes to light.
> 
> The important thing is to discuss what is reasonable based on what we currently know.
> 
> If we have to argue about what we currently know, for political and profiteering reasons, then we can't have a discussion and that's what's going on here.


Science doesnt care how you feel.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, see above.  That was a specific response to your specific point about the "hockey stick" being peer reviewed.


My "hockey schtick" comment was a sarcastic rebuke.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks, Im tired of this.
Too much science after work.
Gotta get back into the basket with the rest of the deplorables.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Science doesnt care how you feel.


Hey look at that, you're coming around!!


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not sure 30-40 year old satellite data is relied upon by most scientists.  Just making the point that our Earth Science technology has gotten a ton better in the last 20 years... not that it changes the discussion much.


The notorious UAH satellite data was shown to be in error years ago, for fairly simple reasons.  The original authors have acknowledged that.

We discussed that issue repeatedly on the old forum.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2016)

All XKCD cartoons have a hidden message (roll the cursor slowly over the drawing).  The one for the cartoon in question is --

[After setting your car on fire] Listen, your car's temperature has changed before.​


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Hey look at that, you're coming around!!


I was always here.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

espola said:


> The notorious UAH satellite data was shown to be in error years ago, for fairly simple reasons.  The original authors have acknowledged that.
> 
> We discussed that issue repeatedly on the old forum.


I guess thats why nobody looks at satellite data anymore. *sarcasm


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I guess thats why nobody looks at satellite data anymore.


What an odd statement, just about everyone looks at satellite data....

So Berns, do you feel like you need to prove AGW isn't a thing?  If yes, why?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> What an odd statement, just about everyone looks at satellite data....
> 
> So Berns, do you feel like you need to prove AGW isn't a thing?  If yes, why?


Not at all.
I told all of you people before. Im a skeptic.
You need to prove it to me.
Its called science.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> What an odd statement, just about everyone looks at satellite data....


Encouraging.
Science is dependent on new and more advanced technology.
btw, always consider sarcasm as a possibility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

espola said:


> Nothing in there that supports Sen. Nielsen's statement.
> 
> Have you read the actual report yet?
> 
> http://www.lao.ca.gov/reports/2016/3328/cap-trade-revenues-012116.pdf


Nothing in the NTSB AA report supported your statement that modified maintenance saved AA money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Easily the best description of why small temperature changes *could have* gigantic ramifications to our environment going forward.  Check this graphic out, it's amazing!
> 
> http://xkcd.com/1732/
> 
> _"Instead of plotting temperature vertically and time on the horizontal axis as is usually done, he makes time vertical, starting 22,000 years ago. That makes the temperature move from cooler on the left to the present record heat we’re seeing today on the right. "_


Your Ehrlichian bent is showing again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> I thought it was a very effective way to explain the possible ramifications of mild fluctuations in temperature.  A few degrees has very large effects.


Fluctuations in temperature have large effects every year.  Perhaps Summer and Winter come to mind?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't understand either question.  The link is where I got it and the global temperatures through time are reflected on the very long graph.  What am I missing?


Longer Life expectancy, lower child mortality rates, higher crop yields, etc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm sorry, have you successfully refuted anything yet?  Also, do you feel a need for the graphic I posted to be wrong just because we don't agree on politics?


Why would he have to refute why small temperature changes *could have* gigantic ramifications to our environment going forward when going forward actually means less births and and a ton of baby boomer deaths going forward?  Less consumption maybe?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you are saying the data is wrong, can you prove it?


The data is too data-centric.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Science is not a Liberal conspiracy.


Shocking!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We dont need Vostok ice core temp data for the last 100 years. We have records for that.


Okay, that was freakin' funny!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mann's "hockey stick" was "peer reviewed".
> The actual data is something else.
> Your homogenized cartoon smoothed all the spikes and valleys and turned them into barely discernable gradients.
> *To run in 500 year blocks, and then throw in a 16 year slice at the end is hilarious.*
> ...


Yup, they do the same method of graphing to show income inequality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Can you point me to the proof of anthropogenic co2 induced global warming?
> Im short on time.


Well, he recently took a trip to Hawaii and back.  Will that suffice?


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing in the NTSB AA report supported your statement that modified maintenance saved AA money.


The NTSB directly criticized the airline practice of shortcutting the prescribed maintenance procedures.

Tell us again why you think the NTSB was at fault for the accident.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2016)

espola said:


> The NTSB directly criticized the airline practice of shortcutting the prescribed maintenance procedures.
> 
> Tell us again why you think the NTSB was at fault for the accident.


How much money did AA save through the alleged short cut.  That was your entry point.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2016)

espola said:


> The notorious UAH satellite data was shown to be in error years ago, for fairly simple reasons.  The original authors have acknowledged that.
> 
> We discussed that issue repeatedly on the old forum.


Clueless


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Clueless


The UAH TLT dataset was a source of controversy in the 1990s as, at that time, it showed little increase in global mean temperature, at odds with surface measurements. Since then a number of errors in the way the atmospheric temperatures were derived from the raw radiance data have been discovered and corrections made by Christy et al. at UAH.

The largest of these errors was demonstrated in a 1998 paper by Frank Wentz and Matthias Schabel of RSS. In that paper they showed that the data needed to be corrected for orbital decay of the MSU satellites. As the satellites' orbits gradually decayed towards the earth the area from which they received radiances was reduced, introducing a false cooling trend.[9]

Even after the correction for satellite decay UAH continued to infer lower TLT temperatures than RSS based on the same raw data. For example Mears et al. at RSS found 0.193 °C/decade for lower troposphere up to July 2005, compared to +0.123 °C/decade found by UAH for the same period.

Much of the remaining disparity was resolved by the three papers in Science, 11 August 2005, which pointed out errors in the UAH 5.1 record and the radiosonde record in the tropics.[10]

NOAA-11 played a significant role in a 2005 study by Mears _et al._ identifying an error in the diurnal correction that leads to the 40% jump in Spencer and Christy's trend from version 5.1 to 5.2.[11]

Christy _et al._ asserted in a 2007 paper that the tropical temperature trends from radiosondes matches more closely with their v5.2 UAH-TLT dataset than with RSS v2.1.[12]

Much of the difference, at least in the Lower troposphere global average decadal trend between UAH and RSS, has been removed with the release of RSS version 3.3 in January 2011. RSS and UAH TLT are now within 0.003 K/decade of one another. Significant differences remain, however, in the Mid Troposphere (TMT) decadal trends.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UAH_satellite_temperature_dataset​


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 14, 2016)

espola said:


> The table below summarizes the adjustments that have been applied to the UAH TLT dataset.[7] [8] The 'trend
> 
> correction' refers to the change in global mean decadal temperature trend in degrees celsius/decade as a result of the correction.
> 
> ...


Wiki might need to update some of their references.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2016)

The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) by menacing it with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary.--Mencken


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2016)

For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong. --Mencken
l


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 16, 2016)

Something not terribly unexpected.



*Four Studies Find ‘No Observable Sea-Level Effect’ From Man-Made Global Warming*

Ten years after former Vice President Al Gore warned in his 2006 Oscar-winning film, An Inconvenient Truth, that if nothing was done to stop ma...
cnsnews.com


----------



## Wez (Sep 16, 2016)

"CNSNews.com endeavors to fairly present all legitimate sides of a story and debunk popular, albeit incorrect, myths about cultural and policy issues."

Is AGW a myth?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> "CNSNews.com endeavors to fairly present all legitimate sides of a story and debunk popular, albeit incorrect, myths about cultural and policy issues."
> 
> Is AGW a myth?


"Four peer reviewed studies"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is AGW a myth?


Great question.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> "CNSNews.com endeavors to fairly present all legitimate sides of a story and debunk popular, albeit incorrect, myths about cultural and policy issues."
> 
> Is AGW a myth?


Even a casual reader can see that the headline of that article does not match the content very well.  However, if a person with a habit of passing on convenient lies to his friends were to receive notice of the article consisting of just the headline and a snippet or two of text, he might be inspired to pass it on, not caring about its veracity.

People who can set aside their politics and look at what is really happening are preparing for it,  See here, for example --

http://www.stripes.com/news/sea-level-rise-to-radically-affect-military-strategy-study-says-1.429345


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Even a casual reader can see that the headline of that article does not match the content very well.  However, if a person with a habit of passing on convenient lies to his friends were to receive notice of the article consisting of just the headline and a snippet or two of text, he might be inspired to pass it on, not caring about its veracity.
> 
> People who can set aside their politics and look at what is really happening are preparing for it,  See here, for example --
> 
> http://www.stripes.com/news/sea-level-rise-to-radically-affect-military-strategy-study-says-1.429345


Possibly, under new leadership, the armed forces will be concentrating on what they were designed for, instead of placating a politically correct doctrine of half truths and fairy tales.
Feel free to dispute the four studies in question.


----------



## Wez (Sep 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Possibly, under new leadership, the armed forces will be concentrating on what they were designed for, instead of placating a politically correct doctrine of half truths and fairy tales.


You do realize the day-to-day staff in charge of the military don't change with every new President, right?

A doctrine of half truths and fairy tales is the currency of the fossil fuel funded GOP.

http://www.skepticalscience.com/

_*"Scientific skepticism is healthy. Scientists should always challenge themselves to improve their understanding. Yet this isn't what happens with climate change denial. Skeptics vigorously criticise any evidence that supports man-made global warming and yet embrace any argument, op-ed, blog or study that purports to refute global warming."*_




Bernie Sanders said:


> Feel free to dispute the four studies in question.


Nobody that I know of in this forum is qualified to dispute anything.  See the link above if you want actual science on what's happening to sea levels.  I haven't seen anyone here finding a need to defend Gore, he's a politician, not a scientist.

Why do you feel a need to dispute what Science tells us?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Four peer reviewed studies"


1) Palanisamy links to a Ph.D. dissertation.  Strictly speaking, dissertations are not peer reviewed, they are approved (or, in rare and sad instances, not) by an institutional thesis committee.  However, the thesis is indeed buttressed by a number of peer reviewed papers, which is what the CNS should be linking to if they want to direct the reader to peer reviewed studies.  The quoted parts in CNS come from the summary.  I doubt this Kenneth Richards ("no tricks") bothered to read much beyond this first page. A more comprehensive view of the work dealing with regional variability in sea level rise (the part CNS focused on) can be obtained if one examines Chapter 4 starting on page 143 of the thesis document.  Here the context of the work is presented quite nicely. The author is wishing to understand how forced and unforced processes contribute to regional differences in sea level that are superimposable upon the larger global pattern of mean sea level rise.  A number of case studies are presented in the chapter, each of which has specific regional influences (themoclines, wind patterns, land mass rise/subsidence) that are not necessarily anthropogenic in nature.  In fact there is a good general discussion of steric processes related to the planetary energy balance (many of which are thought to be strongly correlated with anthropogenic factors) that are driving mean sea level rise (thermal expansion as a main culprit) that is informative reading.  I imagine the student would be overjoyed if they were to find out that the writing they spent months crafting was appreciated and valuable to somebody.  

2) Bordbar links to a EGU (European Geoscience Union) abstract.  It is a conference proceeding and is not a peer reviewed study.  My admittedly quick read here was that this study similarly focuses on regional variability. In fact, the quoted part in CNS deals with the authors' concern with how to assess larger global trends in the midst of strong regional variation (this is the “Further, such variability strengthens in response to enhanced greenhouse gas concentrations, which may further hinder detection of anthropogenic climate signals in that region” part.  Like E stated earlier, the intention is fairly clear even in the limited context of the abstract.

3) Dangendorf also links to an EGU abstract (the same meeting, I'd bet $10-big money for me-the posters were right beside each other).  

4) Hansen is a response to a comment on a paper published in the Journal of Coastal Research.  Whether comments and responses are peer reviewed varies on editorial policy.  Typically, if the editor thinks the comments are reasonable they do not bother the reviewers to referee the subsequent commentary.  If one takes the time to track back the initial paper the rationale of the study is again, an in this case even more forcefully, made clear.  "We wish to emphasize that our study does not intend to test the long array of possible effects of global warming (steric expansion of seas, redistribution of water from melting icecaps and glaciers), other effects of anthropogenic redistribution of Earth's water resources (groundwater mining, water storage, _etc_.), or effects of such changes on sea level and Earth's rotational velocity." Quotation from JCS (2015). 31:1041-1056. 

If any of the relevant articles are not freebies and one wishes to look at them let me know.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Something not terribly unexpected.*  Four Studies Find ‘No Observable Sea-Level Effect’ From Man-Made Global Warming*...cnsnews.com


I agree with you.  The misrepresentation of these studies (the "no observable sea level effect" juxtaposed to man-made global warming), if one takes the time to sort it out, is not terribly unexpected. The question is whether it is an active intent to misrepresent this work, or simply seizing upon words in summaries and abstracts that support a particular view and believing this is what the authors actually have to say.


----------



## Wez (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-house-science-committees-anti-science-rampage?mbid=social_twitter

_*THE HOUSE SCIENCE COMMITTEE’S ANTI-SCIENCE RAMPAGE*


"He has, however, received more than six hundred thousand dollars in campaign contributions from the oil-and-gas industry during his time in Congress—more than from any other single industry.

He’s now using his position to attack scientists and activists who work on climate change. Under his leadership, the committee has issued more subpoenas than it had during its previous fifty-four-year history."_


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I agree with you.  The misrepresentation of these studies (the "no observable sea level effect" juxtaposed to man-made global warming), if one takes the time to sort it out, is not terribly unexpected. The question is whether it is an active intent to misrepresent this work, or simply seizing upon words in summaries and abstracts that support a particular view and believing this is what the authors actually have to say.


It's outright lies to support the operation of CNS, whose business plan depends on delivering eyeballs to advertisers.  If it weren't for a few gullible BMs, we would never see any of it here.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 16, 2016)

espola said:


> It's outright lies to support the operation of CNS, whoe business plan depends on delivering eyeballs to advertisers.  If it weren't for a few gullible BMs, we would never see any of it here.


I should have been clearer.  Sorry.  I was wondering about the no tricks zone.  CNS is just passing stuff on, like any of these "news" sites from HuffPost to RedState, et al. Kenneth Richards I'm guessing is a pseudonym, perhaps chosen as an inside joke directed at the "carbon tax" Kenneth Richards at Indiana University.  Read through that blog a bit and it clear that the effort is to compile impressive sounding lists of papers they can claim refute human influence on climate.  At least they do not appear to be suggesting that their own blog is a peer reviewed publication, like PSI does.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2016)

Spock:  Evil tries to maintain power by suppressing the truth

McCoy: Or by misleading the innocent

Old Star Trek episode on now


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> You do realize the day-to-day staff in charge of the military don't change with every new President, right?
> 
> A doctrine of half truths and fairy tales is the currency of the fossil fuel funded GOP.
> 
> ...


Who is denying that climate change happens every year?  And who told you that the military staff in charge doesn't change with every new President?  Best stick to what you know about those 10 letters after your name.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.skepticalscience.com/
> 
> Nobody that I know of in this forum is qualified to dispute anything.  See the link above if you want actual science on what's happening to sea levels.  I haven't seen anyone here finding a need to defend Gore, he's a politician, not a scientist.


Are you saying that Scientist can't be political?  Don't be so naive.  Scientist have incentive$ like everyone else.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 17, 2016)

espola said:


> Spock:  Evil tries to maintain power by suppressing the truth
> 
> McCoy: Or by misleading the innocent
> 
> Old Star Trek episode on now


The children shall lead.  The 12 year old has "discovered" Star Trek.  I walked into a room the other day and he's sitting with his sister pretending to do a vulcan mind meld.  "My mind to your mind.  Your mind to my mind.  Wait, I'm not finding your mind.  Oh no, its not there...where did it go.".  Little stinker.  Genetics hands you a mirror and dares you to gaze deeply.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> You do realize the day-to-day staff in charge of the military don't change with every new President, right?
> 
> A doctrine of half truths and fairy tales is the currency of the fossil fuel funded GOP.
> 
> ...


Anyone who refers to that link has not done any homework.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> 1) Palanisamy links to a Ph.D. dissertation.  Strictly speaking, dissertations are not peer reviewed, they are approved (or, in rare and sad instances, not) by an institutional thesis committee.  However, the thesis is indeed buttressed by a number of peer reviewed papers, which is what the CNS should be linking to if they want to direct the reader to peer reviewed studies.  The quoted parts in CNS come from the summary.  I doubt this Kenneth Richards ("no tricks") bothered to read much beyond this first page. A more comprehensive view of the work dealing with regional variability in sea level rise (the part CNS focused on) can be obtained if one examines Chapter 4 starting on page 143 of the thesis document.  Here the context of the work is presented quite nicely. The author is wishing to understand how forced and unforced processes contribute to regional differences in sea level that are superimposable upon the larger global pattern of mean sea level rise.  A number of case studies are presented in the chapter, each of which has specific regional influences (themoclines, wind patterns, land mass rise/subsidence) that are not necessarily anthropogenic in nature.  In fact there is a good general discussion of steric processes related to the planetary energy balance (many of which are thought to be strongly correlated with anthropogenic factors) that are driving mean sea level rise (thermal expansion as a main culprit) that is informative reading.  I imagine the student would be overjoyed if they were to find out that the writing they spent months crafting was appreciated and valuable to somebody.
> 
> 2) Bordbar links to a EGU (European Geoscience Union) abstract.  It is a conference proceeding and is not a peer reviewed study.  My admittedly quick read here was that this study similarly focuses on regional variability. In fact, the quoted part in CNS deals with the authors' concern with how to assess larger global trends in the midst of strong regional variation (this is the “Further, such variability strengthens in response to enhanced greenhouse gas concentrations, which may further hinder detection of anthropogenic climate signals in that region” part.  Like E stated earlier, the intention is fairly clear even in the limited context of the abstract.
> 
> ...


There is no question that there is disagreement, and debate on the theory of AGW.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anyone who refers to that link has not done any homework.


Prove it.  I know of no other site that has more peer reviewed science behind what they say.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is no question that there is disagreement, and debate on the theory of AGW.


Of course there is fossil fuel funded disagreement.  In the field of science, the only disagreement is the extent to which mankind is having on our environment and what the long term effects may be.  You have clearly chosen the denial camp and so far you've given no valid reason for having done so, other then you don't like the politics behind Global Warming.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I know of no other site that has more peer reviewed science behind what they say.


i agree that it's your go to site


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Of course there is fossil fuel funded disagreement.  In the field of science, the only disagreement is the extent to which mankind is having on our environment and what the long term effects may be.  You have clearly chosen the denial camp and so far you've given no valid reason for having done so, other then you don't like the politics behind Global Warming.


I'm in the camp that disputes the extent to which mankind has an effect on climate.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'm in the camp that disputes the extent to which mankind has an effect on climate.


That's fine, do as you please, I just gotta wonder why?  I understand AGW get politicized way too much by both parties and being overly alarmist is not necessary, but to choose to not only ignore, but to argue against, what the consensus of actual scientists are seeing in their studies, seems strange to me.

You and others here have quoted sources that have been debunked and are clearly spreading a false narrative.  To me, it just seems that most people who argue against AGW,  are doing it not because they are scientists, but because they have chosen to believe that AGW is a left wing conspiracy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

To think all these people had to do to avoid this calamity of rising sea levels was to give up fossil fuels and monitor CO2 levels..... 










Wild weather at Cardigan Bay in Wales periodically strips away sand and uncovers an unusual sight: an ancient forest of tree stumps. In 2014 an especially powerful set of storms exposed much of the forest, giving us amazing views of the ancient trees, which died over 4500 years ago as sea levels rose and salt water inundated the land. Archaeologists also found a wooden walkway dating to between 3000 and 4000 years ago; perhaps the local people built it in an attempt to deal with rising seas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Prove it.  I know of no other site that has more peer reviewed science behind what they say.


Correlation is not causation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Of course there is fossil fuel funded disagreement.  In the field of science, the only disagreement is the extent to which mankind is having on our environment and what the long term effects may be.  You have clearly chosen the denial camp and so far you've given no valid reason for having done so, other then you don't like the politics behind Global Warming.


There is no such thing as a denial camp.  What Camp were you in when you vacationed to Hawaii using ,literally tons of, fossil fuels.  Are you not funding the fossil fuel industry?  What a dilemma.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> To think all these people had to do to avoid this calamity of rising sea levels was to give up fossil fuels and monitor CO2 levels.....


Because our planet has changed in the past, we should ignore what is happening now with the industrial revolution.  Is it hard to breath with your head in the sand?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because our planet has changed in the past, we should ignore what is happening now with the industrial revolution.  Is it hard to breath with your head in the sand?


Is this what you did when you flew to Hawaii this past Summer?


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

GISS temperature for August shows hottest August in the record, and hottest third quarter (JJA) in the record.  The average for the weather year so far is well above the hottest year in the record.

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> GISS temperature for August shows hottest August in the record, and hottest third quarter (JJA) in the record.  The average for the weather year so far is well above the hottest year in the record.
> 
> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


That's cool.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because our planet has changed in the past, we should ignore what is happening now with the industrial revolution.  Is it hard to breath with your head in the sand?


I'll have to take your word about breathing with ones head in the sand Wez...
I live in the foothills of Camarillo.
If I list my home for sale, should I list it as beachfront property?
The earth has been warmer, much warmer and the earth has been cooler.
It will continue to cool and warm as it has for millions of years...
I'll ponder the listing....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> GISS temperature for August shows hottest August in the record, and hottest third quarter (JJA) in the record.  The average for the weather year so far is well above the hottest year in the record.
> 
> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


This summer was much cooler than last summer at the beach.
I still dont have AC, and dont need it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The earth has been warmer, much warmer and the earth has been cooler.
> It will continue to cool and warm as it has for millions of years...


Spoken like a true ideologue pretending to know science.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This summer was much cooler than last summer at the beach.
> I still dont have AC, and dont need it.


The old "I don't feel it so it's not happening" response.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> The old "I don't feel it so it's not happening" response.


Summer happens every year tootse.  Where have you been.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Spoken like a true ideologue pretending to know science.


Did Science lead you to take a fossil fueled trip to Hawaii?  Are you a climate change denier?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

*10. Spending on "energy goods and services" as a share of US consumer spending has been at or below what percent in the last 8 months for the first time in history? *
Scored 0 of the 1 point

8_Your answer_
16
4
12


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

*7. At the Ivanpah Solar Plant in California, federal biologists estimate that this number of birds are killed every year in what are called daily fireworks displays of "streamers."*
Scored 1 of the 1 point

6,000_Your answer_
3,000
500
1,000


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *7. At the Ivanpah Solar Plant in California, federal biologists estimate that this number of birds are killed every year in what are called daily fireworks displays of "streamers."*
> Scored 1 of the 1 point
> 6,000_Your answer_
> 3,000
> ...


"We have had zero bird fatalities since we implemented this solution in January, despite being in the standby position as well as flux on the receiver for most days since then,” he said. “This change appears to have fully corrected the problem.”​
https://cleantechnica.com/2015/04/16/one-weird-trick-prevents-bird-deaths-solar-towers/


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> "We have had zero bird fatalities since we implemented this solution in January, despite being in the standby position as well as flux on the receiver for most days since then,” he said. “This change appears to have fully corrected the problem.”​
> https://cleantechnica.com/2015/04/16/one-weird-trick-prevents-bird-deaths-solar-towers/


Don't confuse him with facts, he's busy playing imaginary gotcha.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Don't confuse him with facts, he's busy playing imaginary gotcha.


The authors of the article are paid by the alt energy industry.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Spoken like a true ideologue pretending to know science.


Spoken like a pompous buffoon thinking you know better...
You want to exchange insults Wez?
I'm your Huckleberry....
There is nothing ideologue-ish below.
The earth HAS been warmer and it has been cooler...FACT (Say dinosaurs)
Climate is cyclical...FACT (Say ice age)


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You want to exchange insults Wez?
> I'm your Huckleberry....


That's what you do when cornered Lion, you lash out with Ad Hominem.

I don't pretend to know Science, I listen to people who do know it, unlike the wannabe scientists here who think they know the 1st thing about AGW.

Next we'll get a comment about it's hot in Summer and it's cold in the Winter...


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anyone who refers to that link has not done any homework.


Skeptical science (the site) is not bad; the content and commentary contains some real scientific discussion.  From the other "side" it is maybe best balanced by WUWT, which also has some valid discussion of real data.  Both are infinitely better than "no tricks".  But perusing the climate blogosphere is not homework.  It is just ACC candy.  Homework would be along the lines of-there's about a 10°C annual average temperature difference between Big Bear and J-Tree.  That considerably greater than, for example, the estimated 5-6°C increase in global average temperature associated with the superplume events that temporally correlate (give or take several million years) with the Permian-Triassic mass extinction events.  Given such extreme regional variability, how does one monitor and compute changes in mean global temperature?  Along the way it may start making sense as to why the handle part of the hockey stick started to flatten out compared to the version you posted earlier.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's what you do when cornered Lion, you lash out with Ad Hominem.
> 
> I don't pretend to know Science, I listen to people who do know it, unlike the wannabe scientists here who think they know the 1st thing about AGW.
> 
> Next we'll get a comment about it's hot in Summer and it's cold in the Winter...


That's been done already.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> We are able to control what we release into our Atmosphere.


Yes we can.  To Hawaii and back.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is no question that there is disagreement, and debate on the theory of AGW.


True, but sites like "no tricks" are antithetical to that debate.  Self styled guerillas misrepresenting papers so they can compile bogus lists to impress their online sycophants is intellectually dishonest and gets everybody else nowhere.  For example, following the response tracking back to a comment tracking back to a paper and the paper feels the need to specifically state that they are not trying to make claims one way or another about AGW.  Why might the authors feel compelled to add a statement like that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> True, but sites like "no tricks" are antithetical to that debate.  Self styled guerillas misrepresenting papers so they can compile bogus lists to impress their online sycophants is intellectually dishonest and gets everybody else nowhere.  For example, following the response tracking back to a comment tracking back to a paper and the paper feels the need to specifically state that they are not trying to make claims one way or another about AGW.  Why might the authors feel compelled to add a statement like that?


EG21 what do you think the U.S. should be doing that it isn't already doing?  And I don't mean the U.S. government, which is funding both unreliable and reliable energy sources.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> That's been done already.


Glad that summer and winter is settled science.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Correlation is not causation.


Most correlations are empirical and allow one to fish out relationships between variables in a predictive way. They point at trends, not at mechanism.  Consider the correlation shown below.  Even in light of a current understanding of limited stem cell proliferative potential, telomere erosion, etc., a mechanistic understanding of why more life leads to more death escapes us.  Yet the correlation appears inescapably strong. But here's a question for you.  Would you consider the modeling methodologies that characterizes climatology today fundamentally reductionist or holistic in approach?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Most correlations are empirical and allow one to fish out relationships between variables in a predictive way. They point at trends, not at mechanism.  Consider the correlation shown below.  Even in light of a current understanding of limited stem cell proliferative potential, telomere erosion, etc., a mechanistic understanding of why more life leads to more death escapes us.  Yet the correlation appears inescapably strong. But here's a question for you.  Would you consider the modeling methodologies that characterizes climatology today fundamentally reductionist or holistic in approach?
> 
> View attachment 156


Depends.  I'm not a big fan of the binary approach.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's what you do when cornered Lion, you lash out with Ad Hominem.
> 
> I don't pretend to know Science, I listen to people who do know it, unlike the wannabe scientists here who think they know the 1st thing about AGW.
> 
> Next we'll get a comment about it's hot in Summer and it's cold in the Winter...


_"The earth has been warmer, much warmer and the earth has been cooler.
It will continue to cool and warm as it has for millions of years"... Lion Eyes
*Spoken like a true ideologue pretending to know science.* Wez_

You think that is cornered? Muahahahaha...pinhead. True ideologue? Geezzuss.
I respond in kind to your insults ya poodle dick. Again I'm your Huckleberry Wez.
So you don't know science and apparently history is also a mystery?

Let's get you started so you don't appear so stupidly childlike...
*"The idea that Global Warming is a natural cycle is well understood from paleo data covering the past 1 million years. Is there a difference between current climate, and the natural cycle? For the past million years the natural climate has oscillated between warm periods and ice ages. This shifting in and out of warm periods and ice ages is correlated strongly with Milankovitch cycles.
Read up*
http://ossfoundation.us/projects/environment/global-warming/natural-cycle


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I respond in kind to your insults ya poodle dick. Again I'm your Huckleberry Wez.


The funny thing is you think typing poodle dick gets you over on someone.  Should we just start cut and pasting insults?  Rise above Lion, stop resorting to Ad Hominem, it's shows weakness.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"The earth has been warmer, much warmer and the earth has been cooler.
> It will continue to cool and warm as it has for millions of years"... Lion Eyes
> *Spoken like a true ideologue pretending to know science.* Wez_
> 
> ...


Near the end of your suggested article --

This following image shows the last 800,000 years of temperature and forcing levels. Essentially, we have largely departed the climate forcing from the natural cycle.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's get you started so you don't appear so stupidly childlike...
> *"The idea that Global Warming is a natural cycle is well understood from paleo data covering the past 1 million years. Is there a difference between current climate, and the natural cycle? For the past million years the natural climate has oscillated between warm periods and ice ages. This shifting in and out of warm periods and ice ages is correlated strongly with Milankovitch cycles.
> Read up*
> http://ossfoundation.us/projects/environment/global-warming/natural-cycle


So you're back to rejecting AGW as a possibility and digging your heels in on rejection of what actual scientist are saying?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Near the end of your suggested article --
> 
> This following image shows the last 800,000 years of temperature and forcing levels. Essentially, we have largely departed the climate forcing from the natural cycle.


That was quick.  Tends to happen when an ideologue tries to be a scientist.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Near the end of your suggested article --
> 
> This following image shows the last 800,000 years of temperature and forcing levels. Essentially, we have largely departed the climate forcing from the natural cycle.


Presumptions are made. Some may eventually be proved correct.
Im encouraged at your willingness to look at some climate perspective.
This scale on the left is beautiful, and shows a more representative slice of climate history. The scale on the right is where some educated, but unproven assumptions creep in.
At this point, I look at the left scale as reality, and the right, as  unproven hypothesis.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Near the end of your suggested article --
> 
> This following image shows the last 800,000 years of temperature and forcing levels. Essentially, we have largely departed the climate forcing from the natural cycle.


Its interesting the graph tracks back to James Hansen's 2008 "Where should humanity aim for target CO2" article.  The ~25X expansion of the X-axis to the right of the 0 point is eye catching.  That's a fast oscillation.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Its interesting the graph tracks back to James Hansen's 2008 "Where should humanity aim for target CO2" article.  The ~25X expansion of the X-axis to the right of the 0 point is eye catching.  That's a fast oscillation.


I would not be surprised to get into the delorean, jet back 120,000 years, apply the same attention, and see a really radical swing at the top of that matterhorn.
We could also dial in 500,000 years back on the flux capacitor, and see a more homogenous period of climate fluctuation, sans human "forcings".


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Presumptions are made. Some may eventually be proved correct.


I'm at work, haven't read it.  Why would assumptions be needed for a time period of 1900 - 2000?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> EG21 what do you think the U.S. should be doing that it isn't already doing?  And I don't mean the U.S. government, which is funding both unreliable and reliable energy sources.


Good question.  Related to which is the bigger myth, AGW or the Enlightenment ideal of human rationality? Yeah we gotta go there at some point but the science is more fun.  I think when we almost blinked out ~75,000 years ago there was a strong selective pressure to respond to risk at a very deep, reflexive and visceral level.  We have to accommodate that now within increasingly global societies and it is not necessarily serving us well.  But with Wez continuing to catch heat for his trip to Hawaii the moral high ground is temporarily secure. So no worries.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> The funny thing is you think typing poodle dick gets you over on someone.  Should we just start cut and pasting insults?  Rise above Lion, stop resorting to Ad Hominem, it's shows weakness.


Getting over on someone? Get over yourself....
You post a condescending reply , that is factually wrong, I point it out, & respond with a condescending remark and you cry like a whining little child.
Man up Wez if you're gonna dish it out expect it back in spades.
When you climb out of the gutter, I'll join you.
You want to stay in the gutter...let's sling crap...

You worry about me getting one over on you and ignore the fact that climate is cyclical.
It's been warmer before and it's been colder before. Reply to that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Near the end of your suggested article --
> 
> This following image shows the last 800,000 years of temperature and forcing levels. Essentially, we have largely departed the climate forcing from the natural cycle.


Yeah..so?
Does that change the fact that climate is cyclical?
That it's been warmer before and colder before?


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah..so?
> Does that change the fact that climate is cyclical?
> That it's been warmer before and colder before?


Apparently you disagree with the article for which you provided a link.  Didn't you read it first?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Skeptical science (the site) is not bad; the content and commentary contains some real scientific discussion.  From the other "side" it is maybe best balanced by WUWT, which also has some valid discussion of real data.  Both are infinitely better than "no tricks".  But perusing the climate blogosphere is not homework.  It is just ACC candy.  Homework would be along the lines of-there's about a 10°C annual average temperature difference between Big Bear and J-Tree.  That considerably greater than, for example, the estimated 5-6°C increase in global average temperature associated with the superplume events that temporally correlate (give or take several million years) with the Permian-Triassic mass extinction events.  Given such extreme regional variability, how does one monitor and compute changes in mean global temperature?  Along the way it may start making sense as to why the handle part of the hockey stick started to flatten out compared to the version you posted earlier.


Its a political site.
It takes what it wants and pretends to be skeptical, while toeing the company line.
Is there valid info?, yes. I have posted graphs from that site before.
What it fails to do is be skeptical of the political consensus. As a matter of fact, it devotes much of its energy to defending with dogmatic verve, the consensus argument against any real skepticism.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Getting over on someone? Get over yourself....
> You post a condescending reply , that is factually wrong...
> 
> You worry me getting one over on you and ignore the fact that climate is cyclical.
> It's been warmer before and it's been colder before. Reply to that.


I must have missed that part.  Please help me out, where did you catch me posting something wrong?  Please don't imply that I somehow argued the fact that Climate changes over time....why would anyone argue that and what would that have to do with a discussion of AGW?

A discussion of AGW, as has been stated countless times here before, is not about "does Climate change naturally over time".  Everyone knows Climate changes over time, so that has never been in dispute.

So is the extent of your science argument that Climate changes naturally over time, so AGW must not be a thing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you're back to rejecting AGW as a possibility and digging your heels in on rejection of what actual scientist are saying?


You have a hard time  with what has been posted previously.
I believe that the climate is changing. It always has.
I don't know that we, humans, can stop it from happening.
Do you think if we stop burning fossil fuels, kill all the live stock and 1/2 the human population that would stop the warming of the earth?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its a political site.


Actually, it exists to dispel the political nonsense that we see from day to day, so you basically have it ass backwards.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> I must have missed that part.  Please help me out, where did you catch me posting something wrong?  Please don't imply that I somehow argued the fact that Climate changes over time....why would anyone argue that and what would that have to do with a discussion of AGW?
> 
> A discussion of AGW, as has been stated countless times here before, is not about "does Climate change naturally over time".  Everyone knows Climate changes over time, so that has never been in dispute.
> 
> So is the extent of your science argument that Climate changes naturally over time, so AGW must not be a thing?


*Spoken like a true ideologue pretending to know science. *Wez


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do you think if we stop burning fossil fuels, kill all the live stock and 1/2 the human population that would stop the warming of the earth?


Probably not, but I'm not the one rejecting what our Scientists are telling us...you are.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Spoken like a true ideologue pretending to know science. *Wez


No Lion, defining the discussion and rejecting scientific data are two very different actions.  One seeks to clarify what we are arguing about, the other attempts to place their knowledge of science above our experts.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Actually, it exists to dispel the political nonsense that we see from day to day, so you basically have it ass backwards.


No. I have it right.
You assume that the political influence only taints one side of an argument, as does "skeptical" science.
EG21 compared it to a counter equivelent of WUWT. I wouldnt say that.
I would have it in the religious dogma court. WUWT actually accepts some counter arguments for consideration.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I would not be surprised to get into the delorean, jet back 120,000 years, apply the same attention, and see a really radical swing at the top of that matterhorn.
> We could also dial in 500,000 years back on the flux capacitor, and see a more homogenous period of climate fluctuation, sans human "forcings".


You could save some gas, only go back ~75,000 years, and catch Toba.  That gave the temp anomaly graph a pretty good short term twitch.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have a hard time  with what has been posted previously.
> I believe that the climate is changing. It always has.
> I don't know that we, humans, can stop it from happening.
> Do you think if we stop burning fossil fuels, kill all the live stock and 1/2 the human population that would stop the warming of the earth?


An early sign of desperation in a debate is when one party starts throwing up straw men.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Apparently you disagree with the article for which you provided a link.  Didn't you read it first?


Where does it contend that the earth has not been colder and warmer than present?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> An early sign of desperation in a debate is when one party starts throwing up straw men.


Or they make an announcement like the one you just made above.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You could save some gas, only go back ~75,000 years, and catch Toba.  That gave the temp anomaly graph a pretty good short term twitch.


What jumps out at me, and really gets me thinking, is how the earth turns its climate on a dime throughout history.
You see a pattern of warming, and precipitous climbing of greenhouse gasses, and then it just shuts it down, and falls like a tumbler pidgeon.
I just thank God we can bitch about how balmy it is because we have the fortune of living near a warming peak.
Those low points on the scale musta been a living hell.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You could save some gas, only go back ~75,000 years, and catch Toba.  That gave the temp anomaly graph a pretty good short term twitch.


The Delorean doesn't run on gas....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You could save some gas, only go back ~75,000 years, and catch Toba.  That gave the temp anomaly graph a pretty good short term twitch.


The flux capacitor doest use gas. It runs exclusively on bullshit, which is a c02 and methane contributer.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No. I have it right.
> You assume that the political influence only taints one side of an argument, as does "skeptical" science.
> EG21 compared it to a counter equivelent of WUWT. I wouldnt say that.
> I would have it in the religious dogma court. WUWT actually accepts some counter arguments for consideration.


I guess there is a little political messaging going on there, but the vast majority of it's content is pure peer reviewed science.  Are you saying they actively reject good science that doesn't support AGW?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No. I have it right.
> You assume that the political influence only taints one side of an argument, as does "skeptical" science.
> EG21 compared it to a counter equivelent of WUWT. I wouldnt say that.
> I would have it in the religious dogma court. WUWT actually accepts some counter arguments for consideration.


If it sets off ACC alarm bells, it's politics.  If it doesn't, it's science.  That how the climate blogosphere works.  Or doesn't.  Lillies of the field.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Or they make an announcement like the one you just made above.....


"stop burning fossil fuels, kill all the live stock and 1/2 the human population" - who is proposing that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> If it sets off ACC alarm bells, it's politics.  If it doesn't, it's science.  That how the climate blogosphere works.  Or doesn't.  Lillies of the field.


It is what it is.
It just isnt "skeptical" science.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you saying they actively reject good science that doesn't support AGW?


You tell me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> "stop burning fossil fuels, kill all the live stock and 1/2 the human population" - who is proposing that?


"Manhattan Project" comes to mind.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

I got home early and I will tell you, those tomatoes, eggplants and peppers gotta get ate.
I have the best southern italian recipe for doing just that.
Anyone need it, let me know.

Climate wise in my neck of the coastal sage brush, we had a good year for all three. My eggplant was, and always is, the best.
Tomatoes, delicioso!!
Chiles of all shapes and sizes, the best!


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You tell me.


I think the site has tons of raw data and studies done by scientist who have no political agenda.  The notion that NASA, NOAA and countless other science agencies are a part of the left wing conspiracy is just too much to swallow...

We're in full agreement that policy should not be set by alarmists.  The science should guide common sense policy proposals.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> I think the site has tons of raw data and studies done by scientist who have no political agenda.  The notion that NASA, NOAA and countless other science agencies are a part of the left wing conspiracy is just too much to swallow...
> 
> We're in full agreement that policy should not be set by alarmists.  The science should guide common sense policy proposals.


Ah yes, common $en$e.  So naive.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> "stop burning fossil fuels, kill all the live stock and 1/2 the human population" - who is proposing that?


According to some, those things are the main cause of climate change/global warming... being in a jocular mood I facetiously threw it out there.
Apparently you're the only one confused by the tongue in cheek remark.
Have great day Magoo...


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> According to some, those things are the main cause of climate change/global warming... being in a jocular mood I facetiously threw it out there.
> Apparently you're the only one confused by the tongue in cheek remark.
> Have great day Magoo...


After erecting your strawmen, you burn them down - the second stage of debate desperation.

It is fine to abandon silly arguments, but now you are left with nothing.

"According to some" ?  Now you are talking like Trump.  You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## espoola (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> After erecting your strawmen, you burn them down - the second stage of debate desperation.
> 
> It is fine to abandon silly arguments, but now you are left with nothing.
> 
> "According to some" ?  Now you are talking like Trump.  You're not fooling anybody.


"Manhattan Project",...yes, thats the answer...hmmmm.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> After erecting your strawmen, you burn them down - the second stage of debate desperation.
> 
> It is fine to abandon silly arguments, but now you are left with nothing.
> 
> "According to some" ?  Now you are talking like Trump.  You're not fooling anybody.


Debate?
Still confused?
Where is your Visiting Angel companion?
Is she aware your on line unsupervised?
Please don't get out on the highways and byways until your meds kick in or you get a self driving car.
Thanks MAgoo.
Have a ground hogs day great day...


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Debate?
> Still confused?
> Where is your Visiting Angel companion?
> Is she aware your on line unsupervised?
> ...


Third clue of debate failure -- false ad hominem arguments.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Third clue of debate failure -- false ad hominem arguments.


No clue...ignore the post, along with corresponding posts, call it an ad hominem argument. Believe yourself brilliant!
Bless your little heart MAgoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

More ad hominem attacks..... 
The earth has been warmer, the earth has been cooler.
What exactly do you think should be done to stop this phenomenon?

*"At the time of the **mid-Pliocene Warm Period**, average global temperatures were **about 1 to 2 degrees Celsius higher** than today, but concentrations of atmospheric carbon dioxide, at around 400 parts per million, were **pretty much where they are now**. The prospect of a significant collapse of the East Antarctic ice sheet -- as well as that covering West Antarctica, which is modeled to collapse first -- portends a dramatic rise in sea levels worldwide."*

Entire article:
http://www.seeker.com/antarctic-fossil-mystery-points-to-climate-change-future-2011531235.html?utm_medium=xpromo&utm_source=AOL&utm_campaign=carousel


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion, seriously, why do you keep reminding people here that the Earth's temp has changed in the past?

No one has or is arguing that fact.

The discussion around AGW/ACC is about the recent dramatic change, how much further the warming may go and what the implications are.

Continually saying the Earth's temperature has changed in the past add nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lion, seriously, why do you keep reminding people here that the Earth's temp has changed in the past?
> 
> No one has or is arguing that fact.
> 
> ...


Recent Dramatic change?  Why do you make such a dramatic argument while contributing to AGW and funding the fossil fuel industry with your trip to Hawaii.  "Hypocrisy much?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> More ad hominem attacks.....
> The earth has been warmer, the earth has been cooler.
> What exactly do you think should be done to stop this phenomenon?
> 
> ...


 Don't expect an original solution from Wez.  He's busy trying to figure out how to get to Hawaii on alternative fuel.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lion, seriously, why do you keep reminding people here that the Earth's temp has changed in the past?
> 
> No one has or is arguing that fact.
> 
> ...


The temps in the past have changed dramatically over very short periods of time.
Not only that, they have fallen dramatically precisely when peak co2 concentrations were highest.
Can you tell me why?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't expect an original solution from Wez.  He's busy trying to figure out how to get to Hawaii on alternative fuel.


The Hawaiians did it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The temps in the past have changed dramatically over very short periods of time.
> Not only that, they have fallen dramatically precisely when peak co2 concentrations were highest.
> Can you tell me why?


No, I can't tell you why, (if you're correct to begin with) but the research at http://www.skepticalscience.com/ may hold some answers for you.  I don't try to pretend I'm a Scientist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't try to pretend I'm a Scientist.


Good to know...LOL!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lion, seriously, why do you keep reminding people here that the Earth's temp has changed in the past?
> 
> The discussion around AGW/ACC is about the recent dramatic change, how much further the warming may go and what the implications are.
> 
> Continually saying the Earth's temperature has changed in the past add nothing to the discussion.


Wez, seriously, I continue to remind those that choose to ignore the fact that climate is cyclical. and beyond man's control.
Seriously, why do you continue to suggest that man can somehow stop climate change?
Dude.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't expect an original solution from Wez.  He's busy trying to figure out how to get to Hawaii on alternative fuel.


I saw a want add for outrigger rowers.....


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wez, seriously, I continue to remind those that choose to ignore the fact that climate is cyclical. and beyond man's control.


Awesome, in one post you've managed to remind people of what the obvious is and at the same time, make a biblical assertion that despite, man's ability to affect the environment with it's activities, we cannot then control what those activities are.

But wait, are you saying that no matter what man does, we cannot have any affect on our Planet's environment?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Awesome, in one post you've managed to remind people of what the obvious is and at the same time, make a biblical assertion that despite, man's ability to affect the environment with it's activities, we cannot then control what those activities are.
> 
> But wait, are you saying that no matter what man does, we cannot have any affect on our Planet's environment?


International agreements have effectively constrained the man-made effects on the environment known as the ozone hole and acid rain.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The flux capacitor doest use gas. It runs exclusively on bullshit, which is a c02 and methane contributer.


Never caught that movie.  Sounds like a form of Inhofe propulsion.  You could let him ride shotgun on your sojourns to the past.  Always have a source of fuel that way.  As long as you don't mind driving with the windows down.  Actually, if you topped off before you left, you could leave his ass stranded somewhere in the middle of the Pleistocene, like Magellan abandoning Cartagena to his fate on the lonely shores of an unknown continent.  Circle him on the way out, watching him boiling over in rage, spewing forth heat and noxious carbon.  All his half-baked conspiracy theories finally emerging from his internal ovens completely cooked and crumbling to creosote before his eyes.  When you got back to the present he'd be reduced and compressed into a lovely peat bog, and you could set to work crafting some of the most distinctive single malt whiskies the world has ever known.  Bottle it under the name "Mountain Jim".  We could get together after a game sometime and toast your success and act of public service.  At least that's how I see it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Awesome, in one post you've managed to remind people of what the obvious is and at the same time, make a biblical assertion that despite, man's ability to affect the environment with it's activities, we cannot then control what those activities are.
> 
> But wait, are you saying that no matter what man does, we cannot have any affect on our Planet's environment?


But wait, are you saying that no matter what man does, your trip to Hawaii cannot have any affect on our planet's environment.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, I suppose it's also possible Inhofe would survive in his new setting, perhaps interbreeding with a protohuman hominid species.  Not a pretty picture.  Wake up one morning to find that instead of 1% Neanderthal, we're all 1% Inhofe.  And, as one of my son's former coaches (since gone Surfin') used to say, "That, gentleman, is completely unacceptable".


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But wait, are you saying that no matter what man does, your trip to Hawaii cannot have any affect on our planet's environment.


Come on. CO2 emissions from a jet flight to Hawaii. Divide by number of passengers. One vacation a year so multiply by 1. Compute, say, CO2 released during an average 30 min round trip hauling a kid to soccer practice and games.  And for many of us it would clearly be twice that at least, counting drives to Palmdale and so forth. Multiple by what, at least 100. Probably more but 100 makes it easy.  Whose got the bigger carbon footprint? Anybody want to run the numbers? Who knows, Wez could argue he was helping to save the planet by taking a vacation and not driving back and forth to soccer for that week.  Unless he's got a hybrid. But then's he's accrued carbon credits, no?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Well, I suppose it's also possible Inhofe would survive in his new setting, perhaps interbreeding with a protohuman hominid species.  Not a pretty picture.  Wake up one morning to find that instead of 1% Neanderthal, we're all 1% Inhofe.  And, as one of my son's former coaches (since gone Surfin') used to say, "That, gentleman, is completely unacceptable".


Don't worry about Inhofe.  He is about as harmless as Ehrlich.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 22, 2016)

21


Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't worry about Inhofe.  He is about as harmless as Ehrlich.


One is always toothless by the time truth and reconciliation rolls around.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Come on. CO2 emissions from a jet flight to Hawaii. Divide by number of passengers. One vacation a year so multiply by 1. Compute, say, CO2 released during an average 30 min round trip hauling a kid to soccer practice and games.  And for many of us it would clearly be twice that at least, counting drives to Palmdale and so forth. Multiple by what, at least 100. Probably more but 100 makes it easy.  Whose got the bigger carbon footprint? Anybody want to run the numbers? Who knows, Wez could argue he was helping to save the planet by taking a vacation and not driving back and forth to soccer for that week.  Unless he's got a hybrid. But then's he's accrued carbon credits, no?


Perfect!!  I knew Wez was getting' all worked up over AGW for nothing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Never caught that movie.  Sounds like a form of Inhofe propulsion.  You could let him ride shotgun on your sojourns to the past.  Always have a source of fuel that way.  As long as you don't mind driving with the windows down.  Actually, if you topped off before you left, you could leave his ass stranded somewhere in the middle of the Pleistocene, like Magellan abandoning Cartagena to his fate on the lonely shores of an unknown continent.  Circle him on the way out, watching him boiling over in rage, spewing forth heat and noxious carbon.  All his half-baked conspiracy theories finally emerging from his internal ovens completely cooked and crumbling to creosote before his eyes.  When you got back to the present he'd be reduced and compressed into a lovely peat bog, and you could set to work crafting some of the most distinctive single malt whiskies the world has ever known.  Bottle it under the name "Mountain Jim".  We could get together after a game sometime and toast your success and act of public service.  At least that's how I see it.


I appreciate the offer, I really do.
I also appreciate a good pull off the jug. As a matter of fact, some of my old friends still call me "Big Juggy". There has to be enough ammo in that line for anyone of my adversaries to go full metal "Don Rickles" on me for months, but as Ive said before,  "Im a giver".
The truth of the matter is, I dont go for the Inhofeses, or the Goreses.
I think they are most of the climate "problem".
Us guys, you and me, who like writing, and thinking, dont really need them.
The truth is so much more entertaining.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Come on. CO2 emissions from a jet flight to Hawaii. Divide by number of passengers. One vacation a year so multiply by 1. Compute, say, CO2 released during an average 30 min round trip hauling a kid to soccer practice and games.  And for many of us it would clearly be twice that at least, counting drives to Palmdale and so forth. Multiple by what, at least 100. Probably more but 100 makes it easy.  Whose got the bigger carbon footprint? Anybody want to run the numbers? Who knows, Wez could argue he was helping to save the planet by taking a vacation and not driving back and forth to soccer for that week.  Unless he's got a hybrid. But then's he's accrued carbon credits, no?


Better yet, subtract the co2 CARB has starved the planet from, off the total metabolic output of invertebrates, vertebrates, and gassy bar tend-ebrates, and see what you get.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Come on. CO2 emissions from a jet flight to Hawaii. Divide by number of passengers. One vacation a year so multiply by 1. Compute, say, CO2 released during an average 30 min round trip hauling a kid to soccer practice and games.  And for many of us it would clearly be twice that at least, counting drives to Palmdale and so forth. Multiple by what, at least 100. Probably more but 100 makes it easy.  Whose got the bigger carbon footprint? Anybody want to run the numbers? Who knows, Wez could argue he was helping to save the planet by taking a vacation and not driving back and forth to soccer for that week.  Unless he's got a hybrid. But then's he's accrued carbon credits, no?


And it's getting better --

https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media/all-news/2016/april/14/five-jet-bio-fuels-now-approved-says-faa


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> And it's getting better --
> 
> https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media/all-news/2016/april/14/five-jet-bio-fuels-now-approved-says-faa


Bio-fuels are co2 free?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> pattern of warming, and precipitous climbing of greenhouse gasses, and then it just shuts it down, and falls


Space is very cold and the Earth's interior is very hot. Against these extremes, it's amazing to me that the thin layer comprising the mantle, oceans and atmosphere acts as a buffer system that maintains a fairly narrow temperature range. There are forcings that perturb the system and processes that restore homeostasis. Carbon goes from being rock to gas and back again. Like you say, there are cycles, and they play out on different timescales.  Here is a graph that shows an ~50 million year sequence during the Cretaceous when the planet appears to have burped out excess thermal energy in the form of intense sea floor spreading, what has been called a super-plume event. Outgassing of the newly formed rock is believed to have given rise to the dramatic greenhouse period commonly associated with the age of dinosaurs.  The data depicted here is pure modeling from the 1990's based on the measured volume of seafloor produced and established rates of CO2 release but the overall picture is now supported with a finer granularity from isotope and ice core proxies.  Of note, even with a crude treatment the initial ~10 million years of temp rise is sufficiently linear to calculate a tight slope; .000006 °C/year. Also, once the superplume event appears to have subsided, there were two ocean anoxic events that gave rise to hydrocarbon bearing "black shales".  It's perhaps a bit ironic that our ability to work out the stratigraphy sequences in these sediments is based in large part on oil exploration. The corpses of all the little marine organism rained down to the bottom, dragging their carbon with them and forming sediments that removed the carbon from equilibrium with seawater.  Carbon became rock, and these die offs are postulated to have allowed the oceans to once again act as a sink to absorb CO2 from the atmosphere, thereby returning global temperature back to the initial set point.  At least that's the general theory.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 22, 2016)

So, as got brought up, another notable cycle-a forcing one- that is acting on a different timescale is the Milankovitch cycles that desribe the wiggling, wobbling and wandering to the Earth in its orbit.  Of these cycles, the one that appears to most greatly effect the amount of solar irradiation reaching the planet is the eccentricity.  The eccentricity cycle is about 100,000 years, and from what I can tell each cycle equates to an ~3°C net change in the global temp anomaly.  I wanted to layer these cycles on top of the larger cycle, which I did just by interpolating a sine wave with a period of 100,000 and amplitude of 1.5.  Its obviously more complicated and an assumption is that the temp changes would just track on top of the larger forcing and restorative mechanisms.  But my interest is with respect to the x-axis and not the y-axis. So in 50 million years that's about 500 long range Milankovich cycles.  So we'll just let it look like this.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 23, 2016)

Now I graphed out the standard global temperature anomoly graph derived from measurements from 1880-present.  That's easy, all the data can just be downloaded into a spreadsheet from http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/.  I normalized the value from 1880 to 0.  Although there's an obvious inflection in the profile, I calculated an overall slope of  0.0099 °C/year. So that looks like this.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 23, 2016)

Now I can do what I wanted to do which is to plot these different time scale processes on a common x-axis from the same starting point, limiting the cretaceous data to the first 500,000 years. Green is 1880-present, blue is Milankovitch, brown is ocean volcanic forcing during the cretacous.  For comparison, I placed a rough slope on the upswing of the Milankovitch cycle, which came out to .00006 °C/year.  And I see I made a mistake in typing the Cretaceous slope, which should be .000002 °C/yr. The ratios of the Cretaceous and Milankovitch slopes compared to the slope for the 1880-present data are ~5000 and 165 respectively.

 

So in saying that the ∆°C from 1880 on is not outside temp anomoly in the past, that's right.  But what grabs attention is the ∆time during which the change has happened. Viewed on a geologic time scale, the impression is of a instantaneous oxidation reaction of fixed carbon back to gas (ie an explosion), accompanied by the expected temperature change. So the planet has mechanisms to buffer temperature, but they typically work on a very different timescale. How that plays out for the current forcing perturbing the system is of course the big question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Awesome, in one post you've managed to remind people of what the obvious is and at the same time, make a biblical assertion that despite, man's ability to affect the environment with it's activities, we cannot then control what those activities are.
> But wait, are you saying that no matter what man does, we cannot have any affect on our Planet's environment?


Butt weight?
Is that what you understood? "No matter what man does, we cannot have any affect on our planet's environment" Where did you read that?
My, my, my....
Obviously we influence our environment.  We turn deserts into farming mecca's, see the Imperial Valley as an example.
We can't control climate cycles anymore than we can control sunspots or solar flares.


----------



## Wez (Sep 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We can't control climate cycles anymore than we can control sunspots or solar flares.


I see, you feel we are powerless to control a Climate cycle, so AGW/ACC isn't real.  Makes Lion sense I guess...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Space is very cold and the Earth's interior is very hot. Against these extremes, it's amazing to me that the thin layer comprising the mantle, oceans and atmosphere acts as a buffer system that maintains a fairly narrow temperature range. There are forcings that perturb the system and processes that restore homeostasis. Carbon goes from being rock to gas and back again. Like you say, there are cycles, and they play out on different timescales.  Here is a graph that shows an ~50 million year sequence during the Cretaceous when the planet appears to have burped out excess thermal energy in the form of intense sea floor spreading, what has been called a super-plume event. Outgassing of the newly formed rock is believed to have given rise to the dramatic greenhouse period commonly associated with the age of dinosaurs.  The data depicted here is pure modeling from the 1990's based on the measured volume of seafloor produced and established rates of CO2 release but the overall picture is now supported with a finer granularity from isotope and ice core proxies.  Of note, even with a crude treatment the initial ~10 million years of temp rise is sufficiently linear to calculate a tight slope; .000006 °C/year. Also, once the superplume event appears to have subsided, there were two ocean anoxic events that gave rise to hydrocarbon bearing "black shales".  It's perhaps a bit ironic that our ability to work out the stratigraphy sequences in these sediments is based in large part on oil exploration. The corpses of all the little marine organism rained down to the bottom, dragging their carbon with them and forming sediments that removed the carbon from equilibrium with seawater.  Carbon became rock, and these die offs are postulated to have allowed the oceans to once again act as a sink to absorb CO2 from the atmosphere, thereby returning global temperature back to the initial set point.  At least that's the general theory.
> 
> View attachment 164


Its a good theory if cooling events were always gradual.
They are not.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Now I can do what I wanted to do which is to plot these different time scale processes on a common x-axis from the same starting point, limiting the cretaceous data to the first 500,000 years. Green is 1880-present, blue is Milankovitch, brown is ocean volcanic forcing during the cretacous.  For comparison, I placed a rough slope on the upswing of the Milankovitch cycle, which came out to .00006 °C/year.  And I see I made a mistake in typing the Cretaceous slope, which should be .000002 °C/yr. The ratios of the Cretaceous and Milankovitch slopes compared to the slope for the 1880-present data are ~5000 and 165 respectively.
> 
> View attachment 168
> 
> So in saying that the ∆°C from 1880 on is not outside temp anomoly in the past, that's right.  But what grabs attention is the ∆time during which the change has happened. Viewed on a geologic time scale, the impression is of a instantaneous oxidation reaction of fixed carbon back to gas (ie an explosion), accompanied by the expected temperature change. So the planet has mechanisms to buffer temperature, but they typically work on a very different timescale. How that plays out for the current forcing perturbing the system is of course the big question.


There is no doubt volcanic activity affects climate. Catastrophic volcanic activity can have almost immediate effects worldwide. This is documented.
We also have a fairly uniform historic pattern of warming and cooling that doesnt always line up with volcanic events.
There are earth functions to temper climate that are still mysterious.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Now I can do what I wanted to do which is to plot these different time scale processes on a common x-axis from the same starting point, limiting the cretaceous data to the first 500,000 years. Green is 1880-present, blue is Milankovitch, brown is ocean volcanic forcing during the cretacous.  For comparison, I placed a rough slope on the upswing of the Milankovitch cycle, which came out to .00006 °C/year.  And I see I made a mistake in typing the Cretaceous slope, which should be .000002 °C/yr. The ratios of the Cretaceous and Milankovitch slopes compared to the slope for the 1880-present data are ~5000 and 165 respectively.
> 
> View attachment 168
> 
> So in saying that the ∆°C from 1880 on is not outside temp anomoly in the past, that's right.  But what grabs attention is the ∆time during which the change has happened. Viewed on a geologic time scale, the impression is of a instantaneous oxidation reaction of fixed carbon back to gas (ie an explosion), accompanied by the expected temperature change. So the planet has mechanisms to buffer temperature, but they typically work on a very different timescale. How that plays out for the current forcing perturbing the system is of course the big question.


If you were to throw out a guess, given what information we can all pretty much agree on, where would we be within a natural cycle today?
Would we be at or near the top of a warming peak, cooling, or static?
Just looking at the most reliable temp records we have over the last 800,000 years, what pattern emerges, and where would we be without any AGW?
I know its a guess.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

espola said:


> -
> 
> .


Here's the last 800,000 years. (allegedly)
Is there a pattern?
I see one, and I also see the peaks are steeper, and higher over the last 400,000 years or so.
Were c02 levels higher or lower during the last 400,000, or the preceding 400,000?
If the amazingly consistent pattern over the last 400,000 years continues, what should we expect?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you were to throw out a guess, given what information we can all pretty much agree on, where would we be within a natural cycle today?
> Would we be at or near the top of a warming peak, cooling, or static?
> Just looking at the most reliable temp records we have over the last 800,000 years, what pattern emerges, and where would we be without any AGW?
> I know its a guess.


Can look to see where we are on the eccentricity....CMIP5 will have the non-AGW projection.  Will look for that later.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> I see, you feel we are powerless to control a Climate cycle, so AGW/ACC isn't real.  Makes Lion sense I guess...


I see you believe we are powerful enough to control climate......optimistic and unrealistic all wrapped into one.
Perhaps you missed this? What does this tell you? Humans weren't around to effect the environment, the co2 levels were "pretty much where they are now", and it was even warmer.
*"At the time of the **mid-Pliocene Warm Period**, average global temperatures were **about 1 to 2 degrees Celsius higher** than today, but concentrations of atmospheric carbon dioxide, at around 400 parts per million, were **pretty much where they are now**.
*
Tell us all again how we are gonna change the climate?


----------



## Wez (Sep 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell us all again how we are gonna change the climate?


Is it possible we are changing Climate?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it possible we are changing Climate?


Yes.  What are you doing about it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)

That's what I thought.  All hot air.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it possible we are changing Climate?


No.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it possible we are changing Climate?


Maybe


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it possible we are changing Climate?


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it possible we are changing Climate?


Run along now.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you were to throw out a guess, given what information we can all pretty much agree on, where would we be within a natural cycle today?
> Would we be at or near the top of a warming peak, cooling, or static?
> Just looking at the most reliable temp records we have over the last 800,000 years, what pattern emerges, and where would we be without any AGW?
> I know its a guess.


To my understanding, the main predictable drivers on that time scale are the Milanovich cycles. See attached for where we are regarding those cycles.  There's a news/views part and then the paper from earlier this year.  Mideval warm period appears to have been a road bump on a longer Milankovich-associated cooling trend that would normally lead to the close of the latest interglacial period.  But it now appears the sufficiently high GHG concentrations (above ~240 ppm) can interfere with stabilizing the cooling trend. So we've given the next Ice Age the slip. Given the slow rate of CO2 removal from the atmosphere (absorption into oceans, photosynthesis, and rock weathering), the calculations suggest we may well miss the next one in ~100,000 years as well.  During the mid-cretaceous warming period shown earlier, it appears the planet skipped hundreds of them.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 24, 2016)

[QUOTE="where would we be without any AGW?
I know its a guess.[/QUOTE]

Attached is from here. Freebie

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jgrd.50239/full

CMIP3 and CMIP5 go head to head on projections +/- anthropogenic forcing. Without it we'd be continuing to slide down a cooling trend towards the end of the current interglacial period. Here's the relevant figure. Cut out the legend but its pretty obvious.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Here's the last 800,000 years. (allegedly)
> Is there a pattern?
> I see one, and I also see the peaks are steeper, and higher over the last 400,000 years or so.
> Were c02 levels higher or lower during the last 400,000, or the preceding 400,000?
> If the amazingly consistent pattern over the last 400,000 years continues, what should we expect?


The peaks you're referring to I interpret as the normal oscillation between interglacial periods due to the Milankovich cycles.  The peaks come at ~100,000 intervals which is what is expected for the eccentricity periodicity and the wiggle and wobble tweak the interglacials and interact with other climatic processes so that each interglacial is not exactly the same.  Regarding CO2 during the last 400,000, the green line on the graph (GHG forcing) is in essence showing that [CO2] normally tracks with these cycles but is now continuing at high.  What they are normally linked is something I don't understand.  My reading suggests that what we should expect is that the temp and CO2 components of these larger cycles are now being overridden by the anthropogenic components-hence continuing the current interglacial. Other than that depends on how warm its going to get and for how long.  The changing of geologic epochs is frequently associated with major climatic periods that disrupt climate patterns tied to Earth's orbit. If we do start skipping oscillations, it's been suggested that we bring the Holocene to a close and start the Anthropocene.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it possible we are changing Climate?


For me the answer is clearly yes. The questions are to what extent, how accurately can we anticipate outcomes, and what policies make the most sense.  The medieval warming period, which increasingly appears to have been a mostly Northern hemisphere event is not well understood and there are lots of theories.  One of the older ones actually is that large scale deforestation in Europe at that time was a trigger. I've read that there were areas of Europe that were actually more densely inhabited in the middle ages than they are now, which is something I would not have guessed.  Anyway, once the Black Death arrived all the building came to a stop and nature resumed it's course towards a cooling climate.


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> For me the answer is clearly yes. *The questions are to what extent, how accurately can we anticipate outcomes, and what policies make the most sense.*  The medieval warming period, which increasingly appears to have been a mostly Northern hemisphere event is not well understood and there are lots of theories.  One of the older ones actually is that large scale deforestation in Europe at that time was a trigger. I've read that there were areas of Europe that were actually more densely inhabited in the middle ages than they are now, which is something I would not have guessed.  Anyway, once the Black Death arrived all the building came to a stop and nature resumed it's course towards a cooling climate.


Exactly, why deniers spend so much energy railing against the possibility of AGW/ACC is a total mystery.  Their politics have hijacked their ability to reason...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Exactly, why deniers spend so much energy railing against the possibility of AGW/ACC is a total mystery.  Their politics have hijacked their ability to reason...


Hmmmm.......Deniers or skeptics?

http://www.populartechnology.net/2011/05/are-skeptical-scientists-funded-by.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Exactly, why deniers spend so much energy railing against the possibility of AGW/ACC is a total mystery.  Their politics have hijacked their ability to reason...


No such thing as deniers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> For me the answer is clearly yes. The questions are to what extent, how accurately can we anticipate outcomes, and what policies make the most sense.


Yes!! What policies other then what is already being implemented.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmmm.......Deniers or skeptics?
> 
> http://www.populartechnology.net/2011/05/are-skeptical-scientists-funded-by.html


That's pretty funny, and I bet you can't figure out why.


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmmm.......Deniers or skeptics?


Call it what you want, the real question is why be either?  Other than a false impression that AGW is a left wing conspiracy, what do you gain by being a skeptic?  Skepticism is politically motivated, not science driven.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Exactly, why deniers spend so much energy railing against the possibility of AGW/ACC is a total mystery.  Their politics have hijacked their ability to reason...


Alarmist sure do love their fossil fuel existence donʻt they?


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Call it what you want, the real question is why be either?  Other than a false impression that AGW is a left wing conspiracy, what do you gain by being a skeptic?  Skepticism is politically motivated, not science driven.


Skepticism is a healthy personality quality.  However, the word has been hijacked and redefined for political purposes, kind of like what happened to "conservative".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Call it what you want, the real question is why be either?


Go 90 days without the use of any fossil fuels or petroleum products and let us know what the difference is.  Donʻt let your politically driven science hijack your ability to reason Wezdumb.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Skepticism is a healthy personality quality.  However, the word has been hijacked and redefined for political purposes, kind of like what happened to "conservative".


How has skepticism been redefined in your mind?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Call it what you want, the real question is why be either?  Other than a false impression that AGW is a left wing conspiracy, what do you gain by being a skeptic?  Skepticism is politically motivated, not science driven.


Alarmism is politically motivated, not science driven.  See Al Gore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny, and I bet you can't figure out why.


I bet I don't give a flying rats ass....
Try talking about the content of the publication instead of trolling the site for my post, MAgoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Skepticism is a healthy personality quality.  However, the word has been hijacked and redefined for political purposes, kind of like what happened to "conservative".


So proclaims the sites most prolific know it all.....


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I bet I don't give a flying rats ass....
> Try talking about the content of the publication instead of trolling the site for my post, MAgoo.


There are several jokes available there, and I'll give you one clue.  Why did you post a reference to Dr. John Christy in a discussion of climate denial?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> There are several jokes available there, and I'll give you one clue.  Why did you post a reference to Dr. John Christy in a discussion of climate denial?



*Tuesday, May 10, 2011*

In an article titled, "_Analysing the ‘900 papers supporting climate scepticism’: 9 out of top 10 authors linked to ExxonMobil_" from the environmental activist website The Carbon Brief, former Greenpeace "researcher" Christian Hunt failed to do basic research. He made no attempt to contact the scientists he unjustly attacked and instead used biased and corrupt websites like DeSmogBlog to smear them as "linked to" [funded by] ExxonMobil.

To get to the truth, I emailed the scientists mentioned in the article the following questions;

*1. Have you ever received direct funding from ExxonMobil?

2. Do funding sources have any influence over your scientific work?

3. Has your scientific position regarding climate change ever changed due to a funding source?

4. Please include any additional comment on the article,*

Their responses follow,




*John R. Christy*, B.A. Mathematics _Summa Cum Laude_, California State University (1973); M.S. Atmospheric Science, University of Illinois (1984); Ph.D. Atmospheric Science, University of Illinois (1987); Science Master, Baptist High School, Nyeri, Kenya (1973-1975); Departmental Fellow, University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign (1983); Senior Research Associate and Instructor, University of Alabama in Huntsville (1987-1989); Research Scientist, University of Alabama in Huntsville (1989-1991); Alabama Assistant State Climatologist (1989-1991); NASA Exceptional Scientific Achievement Medal (1991); NASA Technical Innovation Award, Marshall Space Flight Center; Assistant Professor of Atmospheric Science, University of Alabama in Huntsville (1991-1995); Associate Professor of Atmospheric Science, University of Alabama in Huntsville (1995-1999); Expert Contributor, Climate Observations, National Academy of Sciences (1995); American Meteorological Society Special Award (1996); Expert Contributor, Satellite Observations for Climate National Research Council (1997); Member, Committee on Earth Studies, Space Studies Board (1998-2001); Professor of Atmospheric Science, University of Alabama in Huntsville (1999-Present); Director, Earth System Science Center, University of Alabama in Huntsville (1991-Present); Alabama State Climatologist (2000-Present); Fellow, American Meteorological Society (2002); Expert Contributor, Statement on Climate Change, American Geophysical Union (2003); Distinguished Alumnus, Science and Mathematics, California State University, Fresno (2007); Distinguished Professor, University of Alabama in Huntsville (2008); Member, American Geophysical Union (AGU); Contributor, IPCC (1992, 1994, 1995, 2007); Expert Reviewer, IPCC (2013); Lead Author, IPCC (2001)

*1. Have you ever received direct funding from ExxonMobil?*
Christy: "No.
*2. Do funding sources have any influence over your scientific work?*
Christy: "I don't believe so."
*3. Has your scientific position regarding climate change ever changed due to a funding source?*
Christy: "No."
*4. Please include any additional comment on the article,*
Christy: "The connection between industrial interests and me is given by describing me as a "Marshall Institute expert". I spoke at a luncheon sponsored by the Marshall Institute, free of charge, to about 30 people. My remarks were incorporated into a booklet. That is the extent of my connection - hardly evidence to accuse one of being an industry spokesman."


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Tuesday, May 10, 2011*
> "


Yes I read all that, but it doesn't answer the question.  Why did you select Dr. John Christy?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> [QUOTE="where would we be without any AGW?
> I know its a guess.


Attached is from here. Freebie

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jgrd.50239/full

CMIP3 and CMIP5 go head to head on projections +/- anthropogenic forcing. Without it we'd be continuing to slide down a cooling trend towards the end of the current interglacial period. Here's the relevant figure. Cut out the legend but its pretty obvious.

View attachment 172[/QUOTE]
How do you figure?
Look at the last 400,000 years on the graph I referenced.
We are obviously on an upswing.
The symmetry is remarkable.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Near the end of your suggested article --
> 
> This following image shows the last 800,000 years of temperature and forcing levels. Essentially, we have largely departed the climate forcing from the natural cycle.


Look at the absolutely remarkable consistency of the graph.
Its like an EKG of the earth's climactic heart beat.
Can you follow the bouncing ball?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> [QUOTE="where would we be without any AGW?
> I know its a guess.


Attached is from here. Freebie

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jgrd.50239/full

CMIP3 and CMIP5 go head to head on projections +/- anthropogenic forcing. Without it we'd be continuing to slide down a cooling trend towards the end of the current interglacial period. Here's the relevant figure. Cut out the legend but its pretty obvious.

View attachment 172[/QUOTE]
I see mostly man made presumptions here.
The climate history is clear.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Yes I read all that, but it doesn't answer the question.  Why did you select Dr. John Christy?


I didn't write the article espola. You are aware of that, right?
It was not my call who to select. 
I came across the article and posted it.
Geezzusss...


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't write the article espola. You are aware of that, right?
> It was not my call who to select.
> I came across the article and posted it.
> Geezzusss...


You started with "Hmmmm.......Deniers or skeptics?" followed by the link to the article.

What in that article about Dr. Christy was germane  to your question?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't write the article espola. You are aware of that, right?
> It was not my call who to select.
> I came across the article and posted it.
> Geezzusss...


They dont like "deniers".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> You started with "Hmmmm.......Deniers or skeptics?" followed by the link to the article.
> 
> What in that article about Dr. Christy was germane  to your question?



In an article titled, "_*Analysing the ‘900 papers supporting climate scepticism’: 9 out of top 10 authors linked to ExxonMobil*_" from the environmental activist website The Carbon Brief, former Greenpeace "researcher" Christian Hunt failed to do basic research. He made no attempt to contact the scientists he unjustly attacked and instead used biased and corrupt websites like DeSmogBlog to smear them as "linked to" [funded by] ExxonMobil.

To get to the truth, I emailed the scientists mentioned in the article the following questions;


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> They dont like "deniers".


Or skepticism.
 "I'm sure the majority (but not all) of my IPCC colleagues cringe when I say this, but I see neither the developing catastrophe nor the smoking gun proving that human activity is to blame for most of the warming we see. _2007 Wall Street Journal - Dr. Christy_


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> In an article titled, "_*Analysing the ‘900 papers supporting climate scepticism’: 9 out of top 10 authors linked to ExxonMobil*_" from the environmental activist website The Carbon Brief, former Greenpeace "researcher" Christian Hunt failed to do basic research. He made no attempt to contact the scientists he unjustly attacked and instead used biased and corrupt websites like DeSmogBlog to smear them as "linked to" [funded by] ExxonMobil.
> 
> To get to the truth, I emailed the scientists mentioned in the article the following questions;


Are you proposing that Christie is seen as a denier and/or skeptic?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Can you follow the bouncing ball?


Here is what I see on the graph.

Left side of x-axis 0 mark. Two bouncing balls, one red (ice core proxy for temperature, effectively solar radiance), one green (greenhouse gases). They bounce in phase, although if there was sufficient temporal resolution the green ball would be a few thousand years behind the red one. The balls reach their apex at ~100,000 year intervals when an orbital eccentricity cycle is complete and the Earth is receiving maximum solar radiation. As the Earth swings away to start a new cycle, insolation decreases and the Earth cools.  I had wondered in previous post why the red and green balls bounced in phase. I should have remembered that the solubility of a gas in aqueous solution is inversely related to temperature. So as the Earth cools more GHG equilibrates into the oceans.  As it warms, it comes back out. Duh, but an elegant feedback cycle. The little red lines show a period corresponding to ~10,000 years, which is about the duration of the inter-glacial maximum before the next cooling cycle starts.  So, at the 0 point on the x-axis we should be poised to start the next cooling trend.

Right side of the x-axis 0 mark. The scale is expanded by 200-fold. That was what prompted me to make my previous set of graphs where the x-axis was the same for long scale and recent data. Now the red ball is, in effect, represented by the black line-net forcings. Up until 1850, indicated by the arrow, the black line is going down, as predicted if we are coming  down from an interglacial maximum about 10,000 years ago. But now the greenhouse gas ball is uncoupled, and is not dropping  with decreasing solar insolation. Instead, it keeps going up. And as it does it's relative contribution to the summation of net forcings increases and net forcings starts to go up as well. The temperature obeys the forcings like it should, showing a ballparkish 1°C increase in global temp anomoly by 2000, which sounds about right. So the major difference between the left and right sides of the graph is an uncoupling of the systolic and diastolic phases of the heartbeat that you mentioned. It had been pumping rhythmically for hundreds of thousands of years according to the ice core proxy but does not, according to this graph, appear to be doing so at the present time.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 25, 2016)

While we're having fun with graphs, here's the one that I think came up previously and drives the climate blah-blah-blah-go sphere crazy. The one from the first IPCC report showing the nice baby bump for the Medieval warming period followed by the little ice age. It's a crappy graph. No y-axis label. Obviously a sketch, with the line not connecting real data points. Nonetheless, in subsequent hockey stick graphs, that baby bump was gone. Where did it go? Lots of fuss about it.

 

A related question is where did the bump come from in the first place? They guy responsible for the bump was named Hubert Lamb. He was an interesting person. In the golden age of academia, he was self-trained and not, initially, a university man. As an English Quaker, he was a conscientious objector to combat in WWII. He was therefore repurposed for military weather reports and that's how he got started in climatology. He became a major figure, contributing to the modern birth of this discipline. In a classic paper from the mid 1960's (when I was still but a gleam in my Daddy's eye) he synthesized a number of observations, mainly relating to rainfall records, that suggest the years ~11,000-13,000 had been notably warmer in England than currently. It was one of the first uses of a temperature proxy. In that paper, his graph for the winter months looked like this. There, for the first time, is the now iconic baby bump.

 

You'll also see that I've highlighted the mark on the legend that shows the baby bump line is "analyst's opinion (see text). In the text Lamb lays out his reasoning quite nicely. In the Middle Ages, one sort of record that was maintained was vinyard locations and yields. By studying these, along with his botanical knowledge, he deduced that the temperature during the winter must have been somewhat warmer than his proxy data suggested for the vines to perform well.  And so he drew a nice bump.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 25, 2016)

But where did the bump go? A recent paper (http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/v6/n5/full/ngeo1797.html) shows it really depends on where you look for it. These authors used multiple proxies at multiple locations on different continents to assembled a composite data set that Lamb would have loved. I downloaded the data from the supplementary info of the paper and made some quick graphs. From Google to Excel to graph takes about 5-10 minutes. Crazy. Here is the graph of globally average proxies. Globally, looks like a general cooling trend. Little bit of an inflection but no real baby bump.

 

Here's the same global average superimposed with the global temp anomoly data from 1880-present.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 26, 2016)

If you look at the regional datasets can you get a nice baby bump?  Yes, the data for the Arctic shows a bump of about the same magnitude (about 1°C) that Lamb envisioned. But to be fair, to combine this with an observational data set from 1880 on you need to use the equivalent regional readings. That's no problem, since you can download zonal anomolies from Goddard just as easily, and I downloaded 65°N to 90°N. I knew the Arctic had been warming more rapidly than the global average, but the extent of the increase in the anomology still caught me by surprise. 1880 is set as 0, so that's about a 3°C increase in less than 150 years. Compare that to the y-axis temperature oscillation that plays out over 100,000 years in the very first graph between Milankovitch interglacial periods.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Attached is from here. Freebie
> 
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jgrd.50239/full
> 
> ...


I see mostly man made presumptions here.
The climate history is clear.[/QUOTE]

I see.  Well, I'm glad I looked it up anyway. I guess the way I see it a presumption and a hypothesis are not that dissimilar. A hypothesis is a presumption tested by experiment.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Here is what I see on the graph.
> 
> Left side of x-axis 0 mark. Two bouncing balls, one red (ice core proxy for temperature, effectively solar radiance), one green (greenhouse gases). They bounce in phase, although if there was sufficient temporal resolution the green ball would be a few thousand years behind the red one. The balls reach their apex at ~100,000 year intervals when an orbital eccentricity cycle is complete and the Earth is receiving maximum solar radiation. As the Earth swings away to start a new cycle, insolation decreases and the Earth cools.  I had wondered in previous post why the red and green balls bounced in phase. I should have remembered that the solubility of a gas in aqueous solution is inversely related to temperature. So as the Earth cools more GHG equilibrates into the oceans.  As it warms, it comes back out. Duh, but an elegant feedback cycle. The little red lines show a period corresponding to ~10,000 years, which is about the duration of the inter-glacial maximum before the next cooling cycle starts.  So, at the 0 point on the x-axis we should be poised to start the next cooling trend.
> 
> ...


How do you figure?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I see mostly man made presumptions here.
> The climate history is clear.


.[/QUOTE]
Your presumption that the zero point is where "we should be poised to start the next cooling trend" is not based on the historical record.
My contention is that we are near the top of a warming trend, relatively speaking, that started roughly 20,000 years ago.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

God damn Evil, you're a machine with this shit...!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> God damn Evil, you're a machine with this shit...!!


Prolific, no doubt.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/GlobalWarming/images/epica_temperature.png&imgrefurl=http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/GlobalWarming/page3.php&docid=faAOHVtZOJ0ReM&tbnid=nnQWEfwJgYv05M:&w=720&h=242&bih=856&biw=1242&ved=0ahUKEwiszKe3l63PAhVp7YMKHUJkBNwQMwgkKAYwBg&iact=mrc&uact=8
Epica ice cores (antarctica) above
Vostoc below


http://clivebest.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Global-temps.png

These two historical references arent clouded with any theoretical opinions about man made forcings.

Just pretty pictures to look at.

Oh, by the way, the "you are here" location is at the far right hand side of the graph.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Oh, by the way, the "you are here" location is at the far right hand side of the graph.


.

Not quite. From the first google search graph you linked, click the source page.  You go here.
A) http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/GlobalWarming/page3.php
From the legend for the figure, click the reference for the data, Jouzel et al., 2007. You go here
B) http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/pubs/jouzel2007/jouzel2007.html
You can click on the figure and see what the ice core data-your historical litmus test-looks like at progressive higher temporal resolution.  If you don't like that blow up of the data, try this one with a quasi-semi-log x-axis
C) http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cHhMa7ARDDg/SsVwqCgB-LI/AAAAAAAABKo/U92CnYMmeSU/s1600-h/Vostok-400Kd.jpg
Don't like that, here's a better thing. If you scroll down on site B, you'll see a clickable link that says "Excel". Click on it and download the data for yourself. Then you won't have to strain your eyes to the point of looking like espoola trying to assess current trends from blips at the top of the latest interglacial maximum on an 800K timeframe.  If you bother to do this, you'll see that the earliest data point utilized to make their graph is from 1911 (38.37 yrs prior to 1950 in their tabulation). So, if "you are there" at time 0 on the graph you've been joyriding in the DeLorean again.  I plotted out 500-1880.  Here's your warming trend based on Vostok ice core data spanning the last 1500 years or so. Data from your graph.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> God damn Evil, you're a machine with this shit...!!


Kind of you to say I suppose but its all easy to do. The "baby bump" took a bit of digging but I got curious about it and thought in the end it was an interesting story. Actually, last week i've been procrastinating from rolling my sleeves up on something. So that's why. But you guys have at it for awhile and I'm going to get to it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't pretend I'm a scientist because I'm not one, but if you aren't one, you are doing a damn good job appearing like one...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> .
> 
> Not quite. From the first google search graph you linked, click the source page.  You go here.
> A) http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/GlobalWarming/page3.php
> ...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> .
> 
> Not quite. From the first google search graph you linked, click the source page.  You go here.
> A) http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/GlobalWarming/page3.php
> ...


Bottom line, warming, like I said.
I dont see how you changed anything.
We are at the top, or near the top of a natural warming cycle that started roughly 20,000 year ago.
Is there any argument here?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't pretend I'm a scientist because I'm not one, but if you aren't one, you are doing a damn good job appearing like one...


Where is the brown nose icon?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bottom line, warming, like I said.
> I dont see how you changed anything.
> We are at the top, or near the top of a natural warming cycle that started roughly 20,000 year ago.
> Is there any argument here?


Are you holding your data up to critical review, or trying desperately to find data that debunks AGW?  Is AGW a possibility?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Where is the brown nose icon?


It's right next to the "making a clown look the fool" icon.  He's literally dismantling you...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> .
> 
> Not quite. From the first google search graph you linked, click the source page.  You go here.
> A) http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/GlobalWarming/page3.php
> ...


Here's the sticking point. (see the red text)
Context.
Its like a novel, only much, much, longer.
Climate context deals in freaking massive time blocks.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's right next to the "making a clown look the fool" icon.  He's literally dismantling you...


I'm pulling for him.
He seems like a real scientific type.
Im just a humble "rent-a-science man"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you holding your data up to critical review, or trying desperately to find data that debunks AGW?  Is AGW a possibility?


Are you kidding?
Im a plumber.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are you kidding?
> Im a plumber.


Well, you're the one pretending to know science....


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Is AGW a possibility Bernie?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

There is no way a plumber could possibly argue AGW is not the driving force in global warming.
Its just not possible.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is AGW a possibility Bernie?


You win.
Global warming is because of you, and your trip to Hawaii.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Here's the sticking point. (see the red text)
> Context.
> Its like a novel, only much, much, longer.
> Climate context deals in freaking massive time blocks.


1500 years?
Where did that come from?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You win.
> Global warming is because of you, and your trip to Hawaii.


You can't say it can you?  You can't admit that it's possible AGW is real...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't pretend I'm a scientist because I'm not one, but if you aren't one, you are doing a damn good job appearing like one...





Wez said:


> Is AGW a possibility Bernie?


I really, really want someone to prove it to me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> You can't say it can you?  You can't admit that it's possible AGW is real...


Is it possible?
I dont know, and you know what?
You dont either.
Ill tell you something else.
Nobody does.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Well, you're the one pretending to know science....


Im not pretending to be skeptical of science.
Science is ruled by skepticism.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not pretending to be skeptical of science.
> Science is ruled by skepticism.


Skepticism is fine.  You my friend, are well beyond skepticism and have gone well into arguing against or ignoring any data that may lead to AGW being real...


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is it possible?
> I dont know, and you know what?
> You dont either.
> Ill tell you something else.
> Nobody does.


I didn't ask has it been decidedly proven yet, I asked is it possible it's a real thing?  Bernie, is it possible?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Skepticism is fine.  You my friend, are well beyond skepticism and have gone well into arguing against or ignoring any data that may lead to AGW being real...


"May"?
I "may" be the freaking tooth fairy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I didn't ask has it been decidedly proven yet, I asked is it possible it's a real thing?  Bernie, is it possible?


I dont know.
Nobody does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't pretend I'm a scientist because I'm not one, but if you aren't one, you are doing a damn good job appearing like one...


How would you know if he is doing a damn good job if you're not a scientist?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

I think we're done here.


Wez said:


> I didn't ask has it been decidedly proven yet, I asked is it possible it's a real thing?  Bernie, is it possible?





Wez said:


> I didn't ask has it been decidedly proven yet, I asked is it possible it's a real thing?  Bernie, is it possible?


On second thought, it is possible for man to alter climate, at least theoretically. A Nuclear winter could be achieved, theoretically, if enough thermo-nuclear devices were discharged simultaneously.
This could replicate enormous volcanic occurences that have been documented in the historical record.
As far as c02 in the concentrations emitted from human activities today?, I dont know, and neither does anyone else.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How would you know if he is doing a damn good job if you're not a scientist?


I think Im doing a great job as a plumber.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know.
> Nobody does.


You don't know if something is possible?  Or are you unwilling to allow for even the possibility AGW is real because then it would be weird that you spend all your time arguing against it?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How would you know if he is doing a damn good job if you're not a scientist?


Scram kid, the adults are talking...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> You don't know if something is possible?  Or are you unwilling to allow for even the possibility AGW is real because then it would be weird that you spend all your time arguing against it?


I have no idea what the hell you are talking about.
What part of "I dont know", do you not understand?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Scram kid, the adults are talking...


Why are you here?
I was having a grown up talk with the evil goalie.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> As far as c02 in the concentrations emitted from human activities today?, I dont know, and neither does anyone else.


Are there people who understand the science behind CO2 concentrations better than us?  If so, should we ignore what they have to say?

Assuming they have no political agenda, which of course some may, but I think most don't.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are there people who understand the science behind CO2 concentrations better than us?  If so, should we ignore what they have to say?
> 
> Assuming they have no political agenda, which of course some may, but I think most don't.


Scram.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why are you here?
> I was having a grown up talk with the evil goalie.


Ya kinda asked for it...



Bernie Sanders said:


> Where is the brown nose icon?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have no idea what the hell you are talking about.
> What part of "I dont know", do you not understand?


Because people who don't fully understand something, don't usually say it's not possible it exists.  You being unwilling to admit it's even possible smacks of being politically driven...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because people who don't fully understand something, don't usually say it's not possible it exists.  You being unwilling to admit it's even possible smacks of being politically driven...


Im gonna say it one more time, really, really slowly and five times in a row at regular speed.
I...............dont.................know.
I dont know, I dont know, I dont know, I dont know, I dont know.
Now scoot.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2016)

You "don't know" if it's possible but spend every reply asserting it isn't, gotcha.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't pretend I'm a scientist because I'm not one, but if you aren't one, you are doing a damn good job appearing like one...


Your Scientist is showing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> You "don't know" if it's possible but spend every reply asserting it isn't, gotcha.


If you have something at add, then do it. 
otherwise, ...


Scoot.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I didn't ask has it been decidedly proven yet, I asked is it possible it's a real thing?  Bernie, is it possible?


If it hasnt been decidedly proven, then why is it accepted as fact?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because people who don't fully understand something, don't usually say it's not possible it exists.


When did science become a consensus driven movement to drive policy?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Science does not accept "possibility" as proof.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

"science is the belief in the ignorance of experts"
-Richard Feynman-


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If it hasnt been decidedly proven, then why is it accepted as fact?


I haven't seen anyone here accept it as fact, have you?


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When did science become a consensus driven movement to drive policy?


Because that's how science works.  Often you have to take your theory and run with it.  Mankind rarely has a 100% certainty on any scientific topic...

Theory is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Science does not accept "possibility" as proof.


Apparently you don't think anything is "possible" unless there is enough proof.  Are you a religious person?


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie, is it possible AGW is real?  "I don't know" is not an acceptable response.  Is it possible?

I'm not a religious person, but I think it's "possible" there is a God...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I haven't seen anyone here accept it as fact, have you?


Yes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Bernie, is it possible AGW is real?  "I don't know" is not an acceptable response.  Is it possible?
> 
> .


Anything is possible.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because that's how science works.  Often you have to take your theory and run with it.  Mankind rarely has a 100% certainty on any scientific topic...
> 
> Theory is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment.


I dont think you understood my question.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Yes.


Who?


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think you understood my question.


You don't want policy formed because you think that AGW is not 100% proven.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Who?


Espola.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> You don't want policy formed because you think that AGW is not 100% proven.


We both seem to agree agw is not proven.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2016)

Proven --
_if the quantity of carbonic acid [CO2] increases in geometric progression, the augmentation of the temperature will increase nearly in arithmetic progression._

The following equivalent formulation of Arrhenius' greenhouse law is still used today:






Here _C_ is carbon dioxide (CO2) concentration measured in parts per million by volume (ppmv); _C_0 denotes a baseline or unperturbed concentration of CO2, and ΔF is the radiative forcing, measured in watts per square meter. The constant alpha (α) has been assigned a value between five and seven.​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svante_Arrhenius


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We both seem to agree agw is not proven.


Depends on your definition of "proven".  Many scientific theories are not 100% proven, hence the definition of theory.

We don't fully understand gravity, but still put men on the Moon.  At some point you take a consensus and run with it, within reason of course.

Why do you prefer there be no policy decisions made, if you admit you don't know if AGW is real or not?  Does your lack of knowledge on topics drive your political decisions?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2016)

Directly measured --

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/full.html

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts.txt


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I haven't seen anyone here accept it as fact, have you?


Espola accepts an application of theory that fails to account for the dynamics of earth's ecology.
It's a rigid, unyielding, ideological, adaptation of controlled theory.
What is the percentage of man's co2 contribution compared to naturally occurring greenhouse gas?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Depends on your definition of "proven".  Many scientific theories are not 100% proven, hence the definition of theory.
> 
> We don't fully understand gravity, but still put men on the Moon.  At some point you take a consensus and run with it, within reason of course.
> 
> Why do you prefer there be no policy decisions made, if you admit you don't know if AGW is real or not?  Does your lack of knowledge on topics drive your political decisions?


I used to think that old aff leet (RIP) was just ignorant.  But after repeated attempts to provide him with the facts, he kept falling back on his old politics.  I treat his successor now as a dishonest troll,  worth no more than a passing glance.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I used to think that old aff leet (RIP) was just ignorant.  But after repeated attempts to provide him with the facts, he kept falling back on his old politics.  I treat his successor now as a dishonest troll,  worth no more than a passing glance.


There you go again...
Passing judgment as if you are the most intelligent poster on the site.
What a pompous buffoon.
So jackass, what is the percentage of man's co2 contribution compared to naturally occurring greenhouse gas?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2016)

_Carbon credits needed....
Unbelievable.. _

*Cheeseheads Should Cheer the Stupidity of California’s Proposed Methane Regulations*
By Isaac Orr

The California Air Resources Board (CARB) is considering implementing strict new regulations that would require farmers to capture methane emissions produced by their cattle, which CARB claims might one day mean “a gallon of California milk might be the least greenhouse gas intensive in the world.” As someone who was born and raised on a dairy farm in Wisconsin and resents the fact California produces more milk than “America’s Dairyland,” part of me hopes they’re stupid enough to go through with them.

CARB’s proposed regulations would attempt to cut methane emissions from dairy operations in half by 2015 and provide a 75 percent reduction in dairy manure emissions by 2030. Regulators have suggested building dairy digesters to capture and convert methane into electricity, changing the diets of their cattle by adding methane-reducing additives and attempting to breed cattle that emit fewer methane emissions into the air.

entire article:
http://www.redstate.com/diary/HeartlandInstitute/2016/09/22/cheeseheads-cheer-stupidity-california’s-proposed-methane-regulations/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again...
> Passing judgment as if you are the most intelligent poster on the site.
> What a pompous buffoon.
> So jackass, what is the percentage of man's co2 contribution compared to naturally occurring greenhouse gas?


Nobody in the hysteria camp ever likes to cough that little stat up.
Wez was almost a skeptic and then his tail went right back between his legs.
He even thought for a moment, that nobody claimed AGW was proven fact.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Carbon credits needed....
> Unbelievable.. _
> 
> *Cheeseheads Should Cheer the Stupidity of California’s Proposed Methane Regulations*
> ...


This is what happens when political science becomes a policy driver, and unelected, unaccountable government boards, like CARB are unleashed on the taxpayers.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I used to think that old aff leet (RIP) was just ignorant.  But after repeated attempts to provide him with the facts, he kept falling back on his old politics.  I treat his successor now as a dishonest troll,  worth no more than a passing glance.


Its nice to see you open up, and say how you feel.
I dont think you're ignorant, or willingly dishonest. You're just old, and cranky, and a little slow witted.
It could be worse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its nice to see you open up, and say how you feel.
> I dont think you're ignorant, or willingly dishonest. You're just old, and cranky, and a little slow witted.
> It could be worse.


Reminds me of Henry Fonda "On Golden Pond"


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nobody in the hysteria camp ever likes to cough that little stat up.


Why would we care what anyone practicing hysteria thinks?  Are you suggesting AGW is hysteria?


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He even thought for a moment, that nobody claimed AGW was proven fact.


espola hasn't said AGW is a proven fact, did I miss something?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> espola hasn't said AGW is a proven fact, did I miss something?


Ill let espola take this one.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why would we care what anyone practicing hysteria thinks?  Are you suggesting AGW is hysteria?


If it was left to its own devices, the theory is harmless, and nothing more than a branch on a tree of scientific exploration.
It may one day help us understand how earth's climate actually works.

Is there hysteria?

Please.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is there hysteria?


Is it hysteria to argue against what our scientists are telling us, to the point of promoting bunk science to protect certain interests?

The notion that many promote (Ted Cruz), that AGW is a left wing conspiracy to take more power away from the people, is, imho, more hysterical than people promoting an overly apocalyptic scenario.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> people promoting an overly apocalyptic scenario.


Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it hysteria to argue against what our scientists are telling us, to the point of promoting bunk science to protect certain interests?


Hypocrite.  Your trip to Hawaii and your entire life is an argument against what Scientist are telling you.  You squash your own argument with every post.  Oh and BTW, youʻre not a scientist and therefore should not pretend to be one. Scoot now and continue your daily fossil fuel consumption like the rest of us.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bottom line, warming, like I said.
> I dont see how you changed anything.
> We are at the top, or near the top of a natural warming cycle that started roughly 20,000 year ago.
> Is there any argument here?


Passing through.  When I get back to this, let me make sure i understand.  Your argument is that the climate warming we are seeing currently, with currently meaning the inception of direct measurements in the 1880's, is part of a natural warming trend that began 20,000 years ago at the trough of the last isolation minimum?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Proven --
> _if the quantity of carbonic acid [CO2] increases in geometric progression, the augmentation of the temperature will increase nearly in arithmetic progression._
> 
> The following equivalent formulation of Arrhenius' greenhouse law is still used today:
> ...


Surprised nobody came back at you with this little chestnut from the climate blah-blah-blah-go-sphere.  The ∆ gets lost somewhere along the way......

https://www.google.com/search?q=graph+of+greenhouse+law&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiH6vb1y7LPAhVM52MKHaMJBokQsAQIHQ&biw=1267&bih=617#imgrc=1AI1GcqjXu10VM:


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of Henry Fonda "On Golden Pond"


"SOMEONES AT THE DOOR!"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 28, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Passing through.  When I get back to this, let me make sure i understand.  Your argument is that the climate warming we are seeing currently, with currently meaning the inception of direct measurements in the 1880's, is part of a natural warming trend that began 20,000 years ago at the trough of the last isolation minimum?


Its seems to me, we are at, or near the top of a warming trend that started roughly 20,000 years ago.
The inception of current measurements plays a role, as far as it is continued for many thousands of years into the future, in determining the validity of past forms of measurement.
Today, we can see a sub-warming trend within the overall trend that picked up after the 1880s. Coincidentally, the 1880's signaled the end of a sub-cooling trend within the larger warming trend of the last 20,000 years.
So, yes, we are at, or near the top of a warming trend that started roughly 20,000 years ago.
Looking at some measurements, it appears we are in a plateau, where things can swing up or down, before the inevitable descent into cooler, and less hospitable days.
Its not "my argument", its just an observation based on historic patterns.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 28, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Surprised nobody came back at you with this little chestnut from the climate blah-blah-blah-go-sphere.  The ∆ gets lost somewhere along the way......
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=graph+of+greenhouse+law&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiH6vb1y7LPAhVM52MKHaMJBokQsAQIHQ&biw=1267&bih=617#imgrc=1AI1GcqjXu10VM:


We can always count on you.
Im beginning to see a pattern.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We can always count on you.
> Im beginning to see a pattern.


Patterns are easy to find. Correlations by another name.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The 1880's signaled the end of a sub-cooling trend within the larger warming trend of the last 20,000 years.


Agree.  Hence the 1500 graph. Continuation of that cooling trend would have normally triggered the next glacial inception.



Bernie Sanders said:


> We are in a plateau, where things can swing up or down, before the inevitable descent into cooler, and less hospitable days.


Agree that the descent is indeed inevitable.  But the projections are that, at this point, the current interglacial period will  persist for another 100,0oo years.



Bernie Sanders said:


> So, yes, we are at, or near the top of
> a warming trend that started roughly 20,000 years ago.


With 800K of ice core data on the hard drive its hard not to play with it. I segmented the observational data from the Antarctic (65S-90S zonal) with the core data and selected the last six interglacial peaks  (A-F in linked image) to expand and look at more closely.  The ~20,000 year period since the termination of the last ice age (peak F) is expanded in the linked figure.

https://s10.postimg.org/7jpth49mx/ice_core.jpg

This allowed me to calculate  linear slopes for 27 different warming episodes, including the latest warming event beginning (for the Antarctic measurement data) starting about 1930. This group of rates clustered (remarkably tightly actually) as a normal distribution, but with one extreme (>5 std. devs.) outlier.  I imagine you can guess which warming period the outlier is.  Thus, the current rate of warming being measured in the Antarctic today does not match, statistically,  the rate of warming that occurred as we moved out of the last ice age 20,000 years ago or for other warming events associated with 5 other interglacial periods over the last 400,000 years. This suggests there is something different about it.

I'm sure we won't agree on this but its been fun. If you've been willing to look at the data for yourself that's great.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's right next to the "making a clown look the fool" icon.  He's literally dismantling you...


Sorry, missed this. My intent is the opposite I guess. The material on this thread is stuff I enjoy thinking about. I don't want to beat anybody up on it. If I'm feeling ornery I can set out a badger trap line on the "dumb button" threads with the best of them. Tan the pelts for weeks and they still smell like rancid mink oil.  Pointless though. And this thread may be too for that matter. But just trying to create a bit of breathing room and see where it goes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Sorry, missed this. My intent is the opposite I guess. The material on this thread is stuff I enjoy thinking about. I don't want to beat anybody up on it. If I'm feeling ornery I can set out a badger trap line on the "dumb button" threads with the best of them. Tan the pelts for weeks and they still smell like rancid mink oil.  Pointless though. And this thread may be too for that matter. But just trying to create a bit of breathing room and see where it goes.


What policies should be implemented that are not already?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 1, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Agree.  Hence the 1500 graph. Continuation of that cooling trend would have normally triggered the next glacial inception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems we agree on much more than we disagree on.
100,000 more years of beach weather is better than the alternative, if it pans out, but like a woman, she can turn when she wants to, and there aint a damn thing you, me, or even espola can do about it.
I hope you're right about the things we agree on, and if by chance we have actually turned the electric blanket on the barca lounger up a click, I dont think we need to panic, as long as gramps doesnt fall asleep with a cigarette in his mouth.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 1, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Sorry, missed this. My intent is the opposite I guess. The material on this thread is stuff I enjoy thinking about. I don't want to beat anybody up on it. If I'm feeling ornery I can set out a badger trap line on the "dumb button" threads with the best of them. Tan the pelts for weeks and they still smell like rancid mink oil.  Pointless though. And this thread may be too for that matter. But just trying to create a bit of breathing room and see where it goes.


Wez, is ok, he just falls in with the experts a little to comfortably.
Im too stupid to do that.
Just ask him, or espola, or any of the long list of certified smartys around here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What policies should be implemented that are not already?


Dont encourage them.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wez, is ok, he just falls in with the experts a little to comfortably.


Don't confuse listening to experts with falling in with politicians.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2016)

*Skedaddle wants to take ride-sharing out of cities and across the country*

*https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/27/skedaddle-wants-to-take-ride-sharing-out-of-cities-and-across-the-country/?ncid=rss*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 2, 2016)

James Lovelock: ‘Before the end of this century, robots will have taken over’ | Environment | The Guardian​


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> James Lovelock: ‘Before the end of this century, robots will have taken over’ | Environment | The Guardian​


I for one would like it known that I look forward to our Robot Overlords, they will be wise and kind rulers.


----------



## MessiFTW (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/lauretta-brown/pew-most-americans-dont-believe-scientific-consensus-climate-change

The #1 cause of global warming aka climate change is......wait for it.......the sun!!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/lauretta-brown/pew-most-americans-dont-believe-scientific-consensus-climate-change
> 
> The #1 cause of global warming aka climate change is......wait for it.......the sun!!!!


Looks like Wezdumb agrees with you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2016)

Wondering if any of the 'man can control climate' advocates can let the folks in Florida know what they need to do in order to control Matthew...
There is no time to waste.


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wondering if any of the 'man can control climate' advocates can let the folks in Florida know what they need to do in order to control Matthew...
> There is no time to waste.


http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/10/6/13192060/hurricane-matthew-drudge-tweet

*"Matt Drudge’s latest conspiracy theory is not just stupid — it’s dangerous"*

*Hurricane Matthew is looking to be the first major hurricane to hit Florida in a decade. It killed more than 100 people in Haiti. Officials in the state are taking on the difficult task of getting people to take the threat seriously enough to leave their homes.

Matt Drudge just made it a lot harder with a suggestion that the warnings are part of a left-wing conspiracy to convince Florida residents that climate change is real.
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/10/6/13192060/hurricane-matthew-drudge-tweet
> 
> *"Matt Drudge’s latest conspiracy theory is not just stupid — it’s dangerous"*
> 
> ...


Matt made it harder for people to make decisions according to their situation?  I'd like to see some proof of that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/10/6/13192060/hurricane-matthew-drudge-tweet
> 
> *"Matt Drudge’s latest conspiracy theory is not just stupid — it’s dangerous"*
> 
> ...


I am no fan drudge since went into the bag for trump, but you must be an idiot to post this dribble. Oh wait...


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2016)

From you, a badge honor.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/10/6/13192060/hurricane-matthew-drudge-tweet
> 
> *"Matt Drudge’s latest conspiracy theory is not just stupid — it’s dangerous"*
> 
> ...


Drudge has a long profitable history of concocting misleading headlines.


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Drudge has a long profitable history of concocting misleading headlines.


He's deals in bullshit and nonsense, much the the trolls in here...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Drudge has a long profitable history of concocting misleading headlines.


How does he profit from people staying in their homes during a hurricane?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> He's deals in bullshit and nonsense, much the the trolls in here...


Please tell us how many took his advice?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2016)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont encourage them.


I like knowing how the hard scientist would apply economics to their findings.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/10/6/13192060/hurricane-matthew-drudge-tweet
> 
> *"Matt Drudge’s latest conspiracy theory*......


It was really big of Drudge to follow through and post the buoy data.  Maybe some people missed it.  The link was between the in depth interview with Gennifer Flowers about how HRC likes to eat what the Badger likes to grab and the hard hitting story about Obama's predilection for a good plate of ribs.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Speaking of conspiracy, as usual, Drudge and Limbaugh are right but their eyes are wide shut. There's so much more. It was clear from early on that the face of the Lord was upon Matthew, as He reached out in judgement and wrath to strike the evil sodomites in South Florida.  

http://shoebat.com/2016/10/05/hurricane-matthew-is-the-wrath-of-god-poured-out-on-the-cities-of-orlando-and-savannah-for-supporting-the-evil-sodomites/

I guess the poor people in Haiti just got in the way. Happens. Collateral damage is the price of war. But as reported Matthew started acting strangely as it approached the US. Slowed down and sped up. A direct strike turned into a hard hooking 10 pin spare ball deflected right towards the heart of NASCAR country. Just about the time the Hurricane Hunter's specially modified Orions flew right into the eye of the storm. For "measurements".  And Hurricane Hunters are ultimately controlled by NOAA. I think it was Lion asked a bit ago about controlling the weather. The thing to understand is that its a done deal. Chemtrails is pretty much, as we like to say around here, a proven fact.  "Everything you are about to read is documented".

http://www.chemtrails911.com/

So when you connect the dots, the pattern emerge, and the stakes are clear. It's all out there, hiding in plain sight. Drudge just needs to try a bit harder, that's all.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like knowing how the hard scientist would apply economics to their findings.


More than you can shake a stick at.

http://www.worldscientific.com/worldscinet/cce


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What policies should be implemented that are not already?


I suppose there's no more delaying it. So many angles: hypocrisy, mendacity, tom-foolery, and plain old stubborn jackassery. But coming off science, maybe the next logical step is policy.  First, here is something I read a bit ago that I thought you might enjoy, downloaded it, but forgot about.  A good science story, sounds like interesting personalities behind it, international intrigue, maybe could be developed into something along the lines of "Empires of Light".


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 10, 2016)

As for policy, the whole rationale for developing and training something like CMIP5 is  to run through  simulations for different regulatory scenarios regarding the impact on GHG emissions on warming. In a nutshell, the scientific underpinnings for the Paris climate accords are based on these projections.  Basically, we don't have the technology (yet) to do much about sinks so we have to reduce sources. And if we do warming will level off pretty fast. But the warming effect, sans sinks, will be persistent. Described in attached .pdf.  So, in a logical, positivistic, "Enlightenment" view, such a scientifically formulated approach might be construed as self-interest, in today's parlance "best practices".  Deviations from that view are perhaps where the discussion continues.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2016)

Jeez Evil, you're tough to keep up with, that's some heavy reading material...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> As for policy, the whole rationale for developing and training something like CMIP5 is  to run through  simulations for different regulatory scenarios regarding the impact on GHG emissions on warming. In a nutshell, the scientific underpinnings for the Paris climate accords are based on these projections.  Basically, we don't have the technology (yet) to do much about sinks so we have to reduce sources. And if we do warming will level off pretty fast. But the warming effect, sans sinks, will be persistent. Described in attached .pdf.  So, in a logical, positivistic, "Enlightenment" view, such a scientifically formulated approach might be construed as self-interest, in today's parlance "best practices".  Deviations from that view are perhaps where the discussion continues.


Right.  $ubsidies like the ones to Tesla's Musk have to be well $upported.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2016)

The September 2016 numbers for GISS global temperature averages have been posted - the hottest September in their records.

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

espola said:


> The September 2016 numbers for GISS global temperature averages have been posted - the hottest September in their records.
> 
> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


I think Espola is really Al Gore.

And we all know how his predictions turned out.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think Espola is really Al Gore.
> 
> And we all know how his predictions turned out.


So Arpaio nut hanger, do you believe there is a chance mankind is speeding up Global Warming?


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> So Arpaio nut hanger, do you believe there is a chance mankind is speeding up Global Warming?


Belief has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> So Arpaio nut hanger, do you believe there is a chance mankind is speeding up Global Warming?


A chance? Yes. Miniscule? Yes Wezdumb.
Not even close to the natural process of climate change.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A chance? Yes. Miniscule? Yes
> Not even close to the natural process of climate change.


What scientific knowledge to you possess that leads you to such a conclusion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> So Arpaio nut hanger, do you believe there is a chance mankind is speeding up Global Warming?


So Wezdumb, did you believe Gore back then?

Al gores private jet, BTW.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Wezdumb, did you believe Gore back then?


You're avoiding the question.  What special insight or scientific knowledge do you have to make such a conclusion on a topic as complex as Climate Science?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> What scientific knowledge to you possess that leads you to such a conclusion?


Is common sense considered scientific, I realize lefty nut jobs like yourself can't under stand the concept.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> You're avoiding the question.  What special insight or scientific knowledge do you have to make such a conclusion on a topic as complex as Climate Science?


I had science in elementary, jr high and high school. Does that suffice?


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I had science in elementary, jr high and high school. Does that suffice?


No.  I had that as well and even took some Science in college and don't feel qualified to make such a conclusion as you have.  Why do you feel so qualified?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> No.  I had that as well and even took some Science in college and don't feel qualified to make such a conclusion as you have.  Why do you feel so qualified?


It is called an opinion, just as valid as any of these left wing kooks scientists' opinion. Correct? After all that is exactly what this all is, someones' opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> You're avoiding the question.  What special insight or scientific knowledge do you have to make such a conclusion on a topic as complex as Climate Science?


Can you please answer my question now?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Current events






http://ocean.dmi.dk/arctic/icethickness/thk.uk.php …


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is called an opinion, just as valid as any *scientists*' opinion...


...and there's the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and there's the problem.


I don't see it, where?


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't see it, where?


Because you view AGW as a political discussion, you hold your opinion on the Science, the same as people who have PhDs and actually work in the Scientific field.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because you view AGW as a political discussion, you hold your opinion on the Science, the same as people who have PhDs and actually work in the Scientific field.


It is a political discussion.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It is a political discussion.


It can be, but I was careful to focus only on the Science.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> It can be, but I was careful to focus only on the Science.


Good grief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because you view AGW as a political discussion, you hold your opinion on the Science, the same as people who have PhDs and actually work in the Scientific field.


BUT, we are still working off of someones' opinion, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because you view AGW as a political discussion, you hold your opinion on the Science, the same as people who have PhDs and actually work in the Scientific field.


Have you ever disagreed with a professional in any subject that you are not educated in or familiar with?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> It can be, but I was careful to focus only on the Science.


It depends on what the meaning of is is.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Good grief.


I know it sounds silly, but it's really the problem when it comes to AGW discussions.

People who view the topic only as political, feel their opinion on the politics (left vs. right) is as valid as Scientists opinions on the Science.  They pollute the discussion by crossing the streams.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2016)

I see the monthly court of denial is in session.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2016)

espola said:


> I see the monthly court of denial is in session.


Are you not convinced by the 97% consensus?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> I know it sounds silly, but it's really the problem when it comes to AGW discussions.
> 
> People who view the topic only as political, feel their opinion on the politics (left vs. right) is as valid as Scientists opinions on the Science.  They pollute the discussion by crossing the streams.


Maybe you should try convincing the 97% that the governments subsidies to the fossil fuel industry are a bit counter productive.  But then they wouldn't be able to subsidize your boy Musk whos company relies on the fossil fuel industry.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

Current events.


http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget …


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> So Arpaio nut hanger, do you believe there is a chance mankind is speeding up Global Warming?


Dr. Wezdumb, do you believe there is a chance that humans are NOT contributing to global warming/ climate change/ global cooling? I don't know which phrase fits your narrative at this moment, pick one.


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> do you believe there is a chance that humans are NOT contributing to global warming...


Sure, but our experts are saying otherwise, so I listen and way policy proposals based on our current body of knowledge.  That's common sense.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure, but our experts are saying otherwise, so I listen and way policy proposals based on our current body of knowledge.  That's common sense.


You believe snopes is an arbiter of truth.
You also believe the expert opinion presented to you through the usual channels.
Dont feel bad, almost everyone else does too.

btw, your post?....politics.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Current events.
> 
> 
> http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget …


"Over the year, it snows more than it melts, but calving of icebergs also adds to the total mass budget of the ice sheet. Satellite observations over the last decade show that the ice sheet is not in balance. The calving loss is greater than the gain from surface mass balance, and Greenland is losing mass at about 200 Gt/yr."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

I was trying to edit my post and accidently erased it.
oops.
Anyhoo, I have to go to work. Will continue my denialism with you later.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> "Over the year, it snows more than it melts, but calving of icebergs also adds to the total mass budget of the ice sheet. Satellite observations over the last decade show that the ice sheet is not in balance. The calving loss is greater than the gain from surface mass balance, and Greenland is losing mass at about 200 Gt/yr."


I just look at the numbers/trends.
The info was posted with no political slant on my part.
It seems you caught what you wanted out of it.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just look at the numbers/trends.
> The info was posted with no political slant on my part.
> It seems you caught what you wanted out of it.


Lots of numbers here --

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2010JB007789/full


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure, but our experts are saying otherwise, so I listen and way policy proposals based on our current body of knowledge.  That's common sense.


I guess it is all who you talk to /believe.
For every alarmist there is a skeptic.
However, the skeptics are not in it for profit.
I can't say that about alarmists.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> Lots of numbers here --
> 
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2010JB007789/full


More numbers, nicely graphed for the innumerate --

https://www.epa.gov/climate-indicators/climate-change-indicators-atmospheric-concentrations-greenhouse-gases


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess it is all who you talk to /believe.
> For every alarmist there is a skeptic.
> However, the skeptics are not in it for profit.
> *I can't say that about alarmists.*


I agree, which is why we're not discussing alarmists, we're discussing your desire/propensity to value your own opinion on the Science instead of actual Scientists research work and subsequent opinions based on research.  My suspicion is you are choosing to discount the Science because you think AGW is a "lefty" thing, so you knee-jerk rebel against it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> I agree, which is why we're not discussing alarmists, we're discussing your desire/propensity to value your own opinion on the Science instead of actual Scientists research work and subsequent opinions based on research.  My suspicion is you are choosing to discount the Science because you think AGW is a "lefty" thing, so you knee-jerk rebel against it.


 I think it depends which scientists you are asking.
Do you think all scientists think global warming is caused by man?
AGW is a lefty thing.


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think all scientists think global warming is caused by man?


No, not all, but the vast majority.  Climate change is not caused by man, the speeding up of Global Warming appears to be influenced by man.



Sheriff Joe said:


> AGW is a lefty thing.


...and that's the problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, not all, but the vast majority.  Climate change is not caused by man, the speeding up of Global Warming appears to be influenced by man.


Was that supposed to make sense?  I'm glad to hear that you're not sure.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure, but our experts are saying otherwise, so I listen and way policy proposals based on our current body of knowledge.  That's common sense.


Ok. What is our current "body of knowledge"?
We have a political force that has been very successful in having the US, along with many western European countries, submit to a very well orchestrated lobby to curtail co2 emissions.
Fine.
Just from that information, what would you surmise?

Is the human population of earth actually having an impact, not on ecology, which is well founded, but the actual climate?
I would say, "depends on what the meaning of "impact" is".
If I were to throw my two cents in, (which is just about how much it is worth) I would say we are technically, having some impact.
How much?, literally impossible to calculate.
A reasonable approach would be a relative guess.
How much greenhouse gas are we, as industrial humans, contributing in the over all picture?
What is the percentage, relative to the whole?
Then, we need to calculate the moderating responses inherent within earth's climate dynamic, which are not completely, or honestly understood.
After that, we can guess again, but its just a guess.
Can anyone tell me the (rough) percentage of co2 the industrial human population of earth contributes to the overall naturally occurring co2 annually?
Then compare with all other naturally occurring greenhouse gasses, and give me that answer.
The percentage you come up with, would be my "guess" as to the overall "effect" of man made global warming on our planet.
It may be measurable.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

...It may be measurable, just not reliable.
In any reasonable calculation, the impact is not alarming.


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> ...It may be measurable, just not reliable.
> In any reasonable calculation, the impact is not alarming.


You sound very convinced for someone who isn't a scientist.

We should avoid alarmism, but in reality, who knows what we're really headed for?  What if it turns out we took it too lightly and could have done more to avoid a negative result?

Hope for the best, plan for the worst.  Actively fighting against the possibility of a dire outcome, because you view AGW as a left/right political battle is silly.

The politicians who say AGW is a left wing conspiracy are fools.  Christ, even the military is taking it seriously.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> You sound very convinced for someone who isn't a scientist.
> 
> We should avoid alarmism, but in reality, who knows what we're really headed for?  What if it turns out we took it too lightly and could have done more to avoid a negative result?
> 
> ...


What exactly do you think Im convinced of?
Did you even bother to look up the percentages?


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ok. What is our current "body of knowledge"?
> We have a political force that has been very successful in having the US, along with many western European countries, submit to a very well orchestrated lobby to curtail co2 emissions.
> Fine.
> Just from that information, what would you surmise?
> ...


In the current atmosphere, averaged over the globe, in round numbers: humans and our industrial activities account for 30% of CO2, 60% of methane, 40% of nitrous oxide, almost 100% of  halocarbons.

You have asked for those numbers many times in the past, and I have posted them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> In the current atmosphere, averaged over the globe, in round numbers: humans and our industrial activities account for 30% of CO2, 60% of methane, 40% of nitrous oxide, almost 100% of  halocarbons.
> 
> You have asked for those numbers many times in the past, and I have posted them.


What is the percentage of co2, methane, nitros, and holocarbons combined?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> In the current atmosphere, averaged over the globe, in round numbers: humans and our industrial activities account for 30% of CO2, 60% of methane, 40% of nitrous oxide, almost 100% of  halocarbons.
> 
> You have asked for those numbers many times in the past, and I have posted them.


You sure about these numbers?
Snopes?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270b.gif
http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270d.gif
http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270a.gif
http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270c.gif
http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270e.gif


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What is the percentage of co2, methane, nitros, and holocarbons combined?


"Combined" is meaningless.

And I noticed you clicked "disagree" on the last post.  Up to your old tricks again?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> "Combined" is meaningless.
> 
> And I noticed you clicked "disagree" on the last post.  Up to your old tricks again?


Just disagreed with your percentages.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270b.gif
> http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270d.gif
> http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270a.gif
> http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270c.gif
> http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270e.gif


Plant fossils of West Virginia?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> "Combined" is meaningless.
> 
> And I noticed you clicked "disagree" on the last post.  Up to your old tricks again?


Depends on what the meaning of "meaningless" is.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> Plant fossils of West Virginia?


The pie charts are easy to read.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

From what I can decipher, you believe that 30% (roughly) of the overall co2 in the atmosphere is "man made".
Is that correct?


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Just disagreed with your percentages.


The long-term stable concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere was within a few percentage points of 280 ppm, for almost a million years until about 1850. That is when the Western-civilization industrial revolution started replacing water power with steam generated by burning fossil fuels, first coal, then oil.  It is currently about 400 ppm, with human activity the only logical source for the increase.  The difference is about 30% of the the current concentration.

Similarly, ancient methane concentrations ranged from 500-700 ppb; it is currently over 1800 ppb.  Your assignment is to calculate the difference.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> The long-term stable concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere was within a few percentage points of 280 ppm, for almost a million years until about 1850. That is when the Western-civilization industrial revolution started replacing water power with steam generated by burning fossil fuels, first coal, then oil.  It is currently about 400 ppm, with human activity the only logical source for the increase.  The difference is about 30% of the the current concentration.
> 
> Similarly, ancient methane concentrations ranged from 500-700 ppb; it is currently over 1800 ppb.  Your assignment is to calculate the difference.


Gobbledegook.
Co2 concentrations have been much higher and lower.
1850 was the end of a significant cold period, which followed a significant warm period, within a larger inter glacial.
3% of .04%


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Gobbledegook.
> Co2 concentrations have been much higher and lower.


We have been around this merry-go-round before.

I now return you to your crackpot mining engineer.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

3% of 0.04%
That is the percentage of man made co2 in our atmosphere.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> We have been around this merry-go-round before.
> 
> I now return you to your crackpot mining engineer.


Your 30% claim is asinine.
Do you even take into account any natural warming?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 18, 2016)

espola said:


> In the current atmosphere, averaged over the globe, in round numbers: humans and our industrial activities account for 30% of CO2, 60% of methane, 40% of nitrous oxide, almost 100% of  halocarbons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> You sound very convinced for someone who isn't a scientist.
> 
> We should avoid alarmism, but in reality, who knows what we're really headed for?  What if it turns out we took it too lightly and could have done more to avoid a negative result?
> 
> ...


Yes, Obama's military, nut job.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, Obama's military, nut job.


Apparently it is something they did right.  The US Navy has been running the non-nuclear escort ships of an aircraft carrier group on a mix of 90% biofuel and 10% fossil fuel.  They are saving about 7 cents a gallon compared to the traditional fossil fuels.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2016/05/15/can-the-us-military-afford-to-run-on-biofuels.aspx


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> It can be, but I was careful to focus only on the Science.


By your own admission You're not a Scientist.  How would you know what Science to focus on other than what supports your political views.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, Obama's military, nut job.


Probably one of the dumbest statements I have seen you make so far....


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What exactly do you think Im convinced of?
> Did you even bother to look up the percentages?


Your ability to draw conclusions based on your scientific knowledge.  You're a plumber right?

Why would I bother looking up those percentages, I'm not pretending to be a scientist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Probably one of the dumbest statements I have seen you make so far....


Obama is the commander in chief. He does control the military and lets not forget NASA, which he redirected to reach out to the muslim world and decimate the astronaut program.
Wake up Wezdumb.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama is the commander in chief. He does control the military and lets not forget NASA, which he redirected to reach out to the muslim world and decimate the astronaut program.


Yes he is commander/chief, but he doesn't direct the day-to-day operations of the Dept. of Defense.  I see nothing wrong with his reach out to the Muslim world, we've done little but send bombs and missiles their way for way too long.  Here's the part where you talk tough and say we should be attacking them, not reaching out to them...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes he is commander/chief, but he doesn't direct the day-to-day operations of the Dept. of Defense.  I see nothing wrong with his reach out to the Muslim world, we've done little but send bombs and missiles their way for way too long.  Here's the part where you talk tough and say we should be attacking them, not reaching out to them...


I am sure the military can't/ won't do anything without his ok, especially if it might offend a radical muslim.
Whos decision do you think it was to have the military to pay for tranny surgery? Or to allow gays/trannys to openly serve in military and be married by a military chaplin? How about women in the infantry? These things are not helping this country.
Your president is a left wing, radical, America hating bastard.

Is this OK?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure the military can't/ won't do anything without his ok, especially if it might offend a radical muslim.
> Whos decision do you think it was to have the military to pay for tranny surgery? Or to allow gays/trannys to openly serve in military and be married by a military chaplin? How about women in the infantry? These things are not helping this country.
> Your president is a left wing, radical, America hating bastard.
> 
> Is this OK?


So how many gay service members did you meet during your service time?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> So how many gay service members did you meet during your service time?


4


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Your 30% claim is asinine.
> Do you even take into account any natural warming?


Espola talking about percentages is hilarious.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> 3% of 0.04%
> That is the percentage of man made co2 in our atmosphere.


That's so bad it doesn't even qualify for wrong.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure the military can't/ won't do anything without his ok, especially if it might offend a radical muslim.


Nobody cares about offending radical Islam, it's the other 95% of Muslims that we should be decent with.




Sheriff Joe said:


> Whos decision do you think it was to have the military to pay for tranny surgery? Or to allow gays/trannys to openly serve in military and be married by a military chaplin? How about women in the infantry? *These things are not helping this country*.


Says who, an ignorant Bigot like you?



Sheriff Joe said:


> Your president is a left wing, radical, America hating bastard.


He loves America and is making it better than assholes like you would turn America into.





Sheriff Joe said:


>





Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this OK?


No idea if it's "ok", but it is a funny pic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nobody cares about offending radical Islam, it's the other 95% of Muslims that we should be decent with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to be funny, sad state of affairs.
Do you not care that the world is laughing at this dope?
This is what the best, most powerful country in the world has to offer?
Wake up Wezdumb.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you not care that the world is laughing at this dope?


Only in your cave is the world laughing at us.  I'm guessing most of the world appreciates Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Only in your cave is the world laughing at us.  I'm guessing most of the world appreciates Obama.


I am sure they love him, they bend him over on a daily basis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes he is commander/chief, but he doesn't direct the day-to-day operations of the Dept. of Defense.  I see nothing wrong with his reach out to the Muslim world, we've done little but send bombs and missiles their way for way too long.  Here's the part where you talk tough and say we should be attacking them, not reaching out to them...


News flash Wezdumb, they don't want our help.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure they love him, they bend him over on a daily basis.


Who is "they", all uppidity brown people who aren't giving your sensitive ego enough respect?


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> News flash Wezdumb, they don't want our help.


They Syrians sure do, Arpaio nut hanger...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Who is "they", all uppidity brown people who aren't giving your sensitive ego enough respect?


Wow, that sounds racist. I am talking to all the countries in the world that know we have a Gelding in the white house.
Why do you lefties always go right to those words? [uppity brown people]. I will tell you why, you and your president are a couple of racist hypocrites.
Deal with it Wezdumb. Your president is a coward, so you know what that makes you?


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your president is a coward


Says a hateful internet troll who holds Arpaio as his idol..... a badge of honor, bitch!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Says a hateful internet troll who holds Arpaio as his idol..... a badge of honor, bitch!


What, no F-off for the Sheriff and his badge?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wasn't trying to be funny, sad state of affairs.
> Do you not care that the world is laughing at this dope?
> This is what the best, most powerful country in the world has to offer?
> Wake up Wezdumb.


Besides your man Putin and his buddy Assad, what world leaders are laughing at Obama?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Besides your man Putin and his buddy Assad, what world leaders are laughing at Obama?


Ole' Rodrigo is having a nice go at Barry.  I don't think he's laughing at him.  More like flipping him off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ole' Rodrigo is having a nice go at Barry.  I don't think he's laughing at him.  More like flipping him off.  Toss in Farage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Besides your man Putin and his buddy Assad, what world leaders are laughing at Obama?


Iran,China, Saudi Arabia and Mexico. How is that for a start?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Besides your man Putin and his buddy Assad, what world leaders are laughing at Obama?


Having re-elected a president of such far-reaching foreign policy incompetence, the U.S. has become a global embarrassment. High-ranking defense officials in allied governments now openly laugh and scoff at our president and secretary of state.

But it is gallows humor. The danger to American lives far outweighs the mirth.

http://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/allies-laughing-at-america-for-foreign-failures/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> They Syrians sure do, Arpaio nut hanger...


Which one?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iran,China, Saudi Arabia and Mexico. How is that for a start?


Do you have any evidence other than just you saying so?


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one?


Which Arpaio nut do you hang from?  My guess would be the left one...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Says a hateful internet troll who holds Arpaio as his idol..... a badge of honor, bitch!


Love me an all woman chain gang.


Yeah, what an asshole.


Sheriff Joe has done more for this country than your president, Wezdumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you have any evidence other than just you saying so?


Just sayin.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe has done more for this country than your president


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe has done more for this country than your president, Wezdumb.


[/QUOTE]

He is a glaring example of what a fascist  government looks like, so we can avoid it.

http://www.12news.com/news/federal-prosecutors-file-proposed-charges-against-sheriff-joe-arpaio/337022713


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


>


I don't see color like you Wezdumb, BTW, Isn't your president half white? Oh yes, that doesn't promote your racist narrative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

He is a glaring example of what a fascist  government looks like, so we can avoid it.

http://www.12news.com/news/federal-prosecutors-file-proposed-charges-against-sheriff-joe-arpaio/337022713[/QUOTE]
Yes, the brown shirts are coming.

This administration has been after him for 8 years and have come up with nothing.
They might get him someday, like when he is dead, after all he is 84 years old. Got to pick on an old white guy who protects and serves.
Your federal tax dollars at work.

Remember?

How did that work out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

He is a glaring example of what a fascist  government looks like, so we can avoid it.

http://www.12news.com/news/federal-prosecutors-file-proposed-charges-against-sheriff-joe-arpaio/337022713[/QUOTE]
Can please tell me what exactly he has done that is so evil?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This administration has been after him for 8 years and have come up with nothing.


8 years?  He has been in and out of court for at least 15 years.  The current contempt charges are based on his failure to carry through agreements made in 2008 to avoid spending time in federal pen.  That would be really hard on an 84-year-old.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Which Arpaio nut do you hang from?  My guess would be the left one...


Just so you know what the sign says.
No smoking.
No coffee.
No porn.
No movies.
That is what jail should be about,  122 degree heat in a tent in the middle of a desert.
I bet they don't want to go back to that jail.

Send this idea to your president so the muslim refugees can have accomm0dations like this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> 8 years?  He has been in and out of court for at least 15 years.  The current contempt charges are based on his failure to carry through agreements made in 2008 to avoid spending time in federal pen.  That would be really hard on an 84-year-old.


This administration is how I started my comment. So again, what has he done that is so evil?
Enforced the federal laws that your president will not?
Keep illegal aliens, AKA future democrats out of our country?


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't see color like you


That argument went out the window when you posted a pic of Michelle's pants as a cause for why we should all resent her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> That argument went out the window when you posted a pic of Michelle's pants as a cause for why we should all resent her.


Does she get dressed in the dark?


You mean this one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Which Arpaio nut do you hang from?  My guess would be the left one...


A week or two ago it was penises and this week it is nuts, again, just come out of the closet, you may be less angry if you tell someone.
I will still treat you with the same amount of respect and sensitivity I always have, so common buddy, open up.
That's what friends are for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does she get dressed in the dark?
> 
> 
> You mean this one?


What is he looking at?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 19, 2016)

If you guys could shunt this crap to one of the dumb button threads that would be great.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> If you guys could shunt this crap to one of the dumb button threads that would be great.


You got it.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This administration is how I started my comment. So again, what has he done that is so evil?
> Enforced the federal laws that your president will not?
> Keep illegal aliens, AKA future democrats out of our country?


Arpaio has claimed that his excesses (pink underwear, baloney sandwiches made with moldy bread, served with rotten fruit, etc) saved Maricopa County money.  In the meantime, his foolishness has cost the County millions in legal fees and settlements.  On top of that, he has misused the jail budget to finance investigations against a dozen or more of his critics, so far resulting in one conviction - a school superintendent who gave her daughter a summer job.

In court, under oath, Arpaio claimed he did not recognize a short passage of words.  The words were quoted from the 14th Amendment to the US Constitution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Arpaio has claimed that his excesses (pink underwear, baloney sandwiches made with moldy bread, served with rotten fruit, etc) saved Maricopa County money.  In the meantime, his foolishness has cost the County millions in legal fees and settlements.  On top of that, he has misused the jail budget to finance investigations against a dozen or more of his critics, so far resulting in one conviction - a school superintendent who gave her daughter a summer job.
> 
> 
> In court, under oath, Arpaio claimed he did not recognize a short passage of words.  The words were quoted from the 14th Amendment to the US Constitution.


Again, I wonder why he keeps getting elected and is not in jail?
I wonder how many lives he has saved or rapes he has prevented from keeping illegal criminals out of his state/our country?
Why don't you look that up?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Again, I wonder why he keeps getting elected and is not in jail?
> I wonder how many lives he has saved or rapes he has prevented from keeping illegal criminals out of his state/our country?
> Why don't you look that up?


Fascists depend on loyal idiots like you for their success.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> That's so bad it doesn't even qualify for wrong.


It may not be exact.
Its an estimate, and the best one we have.

Its not 30%. Thats for sure.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Fascists depend on loyal idiots like you for their success.


Actually, they depend on uninformed true believers like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Fascists depend on loyal idiots like you for their success.


Nothing then?
Why is he so bad again?
You must be the commie pinko bastard my dad used to talk about. I guess you don't believe in elected officials that you don't agree with, so who is the fascist?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Fascists depend on loyal idiots like you for their success.


Ahhhhh the anatomy of the State.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Fascists depend on loyal idiots like you for their success.


I bet you called Reagan a fascist back in the day.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It may not be exact.
> Its an estimate, and the best one we have.
> 
> Its not 30%. Thats for sure.


Whose estimate?  Determined how?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Actually, they depend on uninformed true believers like you.


All things considered, I prefer that the instruments of government be applied according to the constraints in the US Constitution, not by the methods in use by Arpaio.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing then?
> Why is he so bad again?
> You must be the commie pinko bastard my dad used to talk about. I guess you don't believe in elected officials that you don't agree with, so who is the fascist?


Elected officials who violate the Constitution, and take the law to themselves, should be removed from office and punished.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Actually, they depend on uninformed true believers like you.


No truer words were ever posted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> All things considered, I prefer that the instruments of government be applied according to the constraints in the US Constitution, not by the methods in use by Arpaio.


Like Bernie said.  LMAO!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Elected officials who violate the Constitution, and take the law to themselves, should be removed from office and punished.


But that would keep him from ever being able to run for President like Hillary is doing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Elected officials who violate the Constitution, and take the law to themselves, should be removed from office and punished.


How did he violate the Constitution?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet you called Reagan a fascist back in the day.


espola is a Jimmy Carter "conservative".


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> espola is a Jimmy Carter "conservative".


I didn't vote for Carter and didn't especially support him when he was in office.  After his term, however, he established a new standard for behavior of former Presidents.  I don't believe any of his successors have followed his example.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 19, 2016)

You mean butting in long after he was dismissed after one term?
You're right. No other Presidents have followed suit since.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You mean butting in long after he was dismissed after one term?
> You're right. No other Presidents have followed suit since.


What do you mean by "butting in"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Actually, they depend on uninformed true believers like you.


Speaking of Fascism:

*Congress insists on making itself irrelevant*
George Will

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/congress-insists-on-making-itself-irrelevant/2016/10/14/7250510c-9175-11e6-9c85-ac42097b8cc0_story.html?utm_term=.b70ba042011e


Another small step was taken last week on the steep and winding ascent back to constitutional norms. The U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit, the nation’s second-most important court, *did its judicial duty by reprimanding Congress for abandoning constitutional propriety. *

The court declared unconstitutional the unprecedented independence that Congress had conferred on the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. This legal skirmish about one aspect of this one tentacle of the administrative state may seem recondite and trivial. It concerns, however, two momentous matters. One is the integrity of the federal government’s Madisonian architecture. The other is something that not even the prescient James Madison could have anticipated: Congress’s modern eagerness to diminish itself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2016)

*http://www.vox.com/2016/10/18/13012394/i-732-carbon-tax-washington*

*The left vs. a carbon tax*
*The odd, agonizing political battle playing out in Washington state.*
by David Roberts on October 18, 2016


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Jeez Evil, you're tough to keep up with, that's some heavy reading material...


I thought BIZ might enjoy the abiogenic origins of fossil fuels story. Can skip the techno parts. Focus of the personalities and competing theories. Thought it was interesting.  At least he didn't dumb it. 

The other one's a hard core review of the primary science underlying the recommendations to policy makers involved in the Paris climate agreement.  It's basically a non-user friendly version of AR5.  I wanted to see if it would land with a thump.  It did.

You ever watch Sid the Science Kid on PBS?  Annoying as hell.  But the idea is everyone is a scientist. And at times echoing Plato in that scientific analysis is important for decision making in a democracy.  This country has always been somewhat anti-intellectual and maybe that's healthy. But its becoming increasingly pro-dumb and that's a new thing, at least I think so.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  $ubsidies like the ones to Tesla's Musk have to be well $upported.


What if you woke up and there was a prototype for the next generation Tesla roadster sitting in your driveway with a bright red bow and a note from Musk saying "I hope you're feeling the love". 0-60 in under 2 seconds, easy, no special tweaking of the drive train or anything. The adrenaline burst might have a clearing effect on the mind.

Internal consistency is important for you.  I get that.  But good luck with it.  One person making decisions, maybe 90% of decisions are truly internally consistent and 10% of the time you're fooling yourself. Two people, 75% internal consistency and you're the dominant personality. 3, 4, 5 people you just start beating the shit out of each other if you want internal consistency.  And I'm sure you know what the alternatives are. If you've ever administered anything with open decision making, you know you make progress where you can, when you can, with what's available to you at the time.  

Going way back to before the crash on this forum, my takeaway lesson number one from the Chocolate Mountain test is that if you complain about personal freedom in this country you're just whining. Lesson number two is that if you're not a hypocrite, you're copping out and running away.  Because its complicated and messy.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think Espola is really Al Gore.
> 
> And we all know how his predictions turned out.


Do you have a reason for focusing on the Mann proxy data from way back in 1999, or is it just an icon to you?  Since you've stopped by.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is common sense considered scientific


Not particularly.  You know what Ben Franklin said about common sense, right?  Something to the effect that it was neither common, nor especially sensical.  Antedote propped up as understanding.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I had science in elementary, jr high and high school. Does that suffice?


Minus the garbage, for what we've discussed here yes.  I think the most complicated thing so far was the logarithmic function associated with the greenhouse gas law that E posted awhile ago.  That's like, 8th grade maybe?  Other than that, pretty straightforward.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Can anyone tell me the (rough) percentage of co2 the industrial human population of earth contributes to the overall naturally occurring co2 annually?


You and E have been talking past each other on this in some way I suspect.  Don't want to sort through it.  Here's my take and it's come up before.  Numbers from I think AR4 which has an easy to understand graphic.  In AR5 it was replaced by a more detailed graphic that I posted and you said was a pretty picture.  But the numbers were all there.

Annual natural sources CO2: 439 Gton flux from land, 332 Gton flux from ocean.  Total = 771
Annual natural sinks CO2: 450 Gton flux back to land, 338 Gton flux back to ocean.  Total = 788.
Ratio source/sink = 0.98

So the ratio is approximately 1.  Steady state. When you look at the long term inter-glacial cycles you posted earlier and discussed how climate could turn on a dime (CO2 tracking solar forcing by ~5000 years), if the ratio was not close to one that homeostatic coupling, from a kinetic standpoint,  could not happen.  If the ratio was like 0.5 it would be more like trying to turn a big rig in a Starbuck's parking lot.

Annual human CO2 source: 29 Gton flux.
Annual human CO2 sink: not much, unless somebody comes up with a cost and energy effective scrubber technology soon.

So, 29 + 771 = 800 Gton/year CO2 flux considering all sources.  The human contribution is 29/800 = about 4%.  LE earlier asked for a fraction, so that's 0.04.  Such a tiny number.  

Consider the ratio of sources/sinks with the human contribution.  We now have  800/788 = 1.05.  That's why the tiny number matters for a dynamic steady state system.  You are now driving net CO2 accumulation in the atmosphere, and the forcing consequences of the greenhouse gas law that E posted earlier come immediately and directly into play.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> What if you woke up and there was a prototype for the next generation Tesla roadster sitting in your driveway with a bright red bow and a note from Musk saying "I hope you're feeling the love". 0-60 in under 2 seconds, easy, no special tweaking of the drive train or anything. The adrenaline burst might have a clearing effect on the mind.
> 
> Internal consistency is important for you.  I get that.  But good luck with it.  One person making decisions, maybe 90% of decisions are truly internally consistent and 10% of the time you're fooling yourself. Two people, 75% internal consistency and you're the dominant personality. 3, 4, 5 people you just start beating the shit out of each other if you want internal consistency.  And I'm sure you know what the alternatives are. If you've ever administered anything with open decision making, you know you make progress where you can, when you can, with what's available to you at the time.
> 
> Going way back to before the crash on this forum, my takeaway lesson number one from the Chocolate Mountain test is that if you complain about personal freedom in this country you're just whining. Lesson number two is that if you're not a hypocrite, you're copping out and running away.  Because its complicated and messy.


Imagine a family holiday dinner where there is one open seat left at the adult table so they invite Izzy in from the kid's table in the kitchen.  From time to time he manages to get the table's attention for a few seconds and contributes his little bit, perhaps a nearly-perfectly-remembered slogan from a recent political commercial.  "That was very nice, dear" - then back to the conversation of which he understands so little and in which he wants so eagerly to be a participant.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You and E have been talking past each other on this in some way I suspect.  Don't want to sort through it.  Here's my take and it's come up before.  Numbers from I think AR4 which has an easy to understand graphic.  In AR5 it was replaced by a more detailed graphic that I posted and you said was a pretty picture.  But the numbers were all there.
> 
> Annual natural sources CO2: 439 Gton flux from land, 332 Gton flux from ocean.  Total = 771
> Annual natural sinks CO2: 450 Gton flux back to land, 338 Gton flux back to ocean.  Total = 788.
> ...


I think aff-bear-bernie asked a question which he thought was a clever trap because he had already prepared a rebuttal.  This isn't the first time he has dragged out the stinking carcass of a lunatic-fringe website, this time cartoons from a website produced by a West Virginia coal-mining advocate.  My answers (30% of CO2, 60% of methane, etc) were top-of-my-head calculations from more complicated cartoons,  based on real data.  Even Judith Curry, abb's frequently-trusted source, admits that the human-generated share of the current atmospheric CO2 is at least 10% based on her calculations from from carbon-13 isotope differential analysis.

The picture is complicated by the fact that the ocean is measurably absorbing a greater share of the atmospheric CO2 overload (measured by increasing ocean acidity level, or, more accurately, decreasing ocean base  , since the pH has not yet crossed below 7).  That equilibrium point is being  shifted by 2 forces - the increase in atmospheric CO2 pushing more carbonic acid into the ocean, and the anticipated increase in ocean temperature driving it out.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You and E have been talking past each other on this in some way I suspect.  Don't want to sort through it.  Here's my take and it's come up before.  Numbers from I think AR4 which has an easy to understand graphic.  In AR5 it was replaced by a more detailed graphic that I posted and you said was a pretty picture.  But the numbers were all there.
> 
> Annual natural sources CO2: 439 Gton flux from land, 332 Gton flux from ocean.  Total = 771
> Annual natural sinks CO2: 450 Gton flux back to land, 338 Gton flux back to ocean.  Total = 788.
> ...


I think aff-bear-bernie asked a question which he thought was a clever trap because he had already prepared a rebuttal.  This isn't the first time he has dragged out the stinking carcass of a lunatic-fringe website, this time cartoons from a website produced by a West Virginia coal-mining advocate.  My answers (30% of CO2, 60% of methane, etc) were top-of-my-head calculations from more complicated cartoons,  based on real data.  Even Judith Curry, abb's frequently-trusted source, admits that the human-generated share of the current atmospheric CO2 is at least 10% based on her calculations from from carbon-13 isotope differential analysis.

The picture is complicated by the fact that the ocean is measurably absorbing a greater share of the atmospheric CO2 overload (measured by increasing ocean acidity level, or, more accurately, decreasing ocean basicity level, since its pH has not yet crossed below 7).  That equilibrium point is being shifted by 2 forces - the increase in atmospheric CO2 pushing more carbonic acid into the ocean, and the increase in ocean temperature driving it out.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

Sorry about that double hit - my laptop crashed in the middle of editing the response, went into "not responding" mode for a while, and after a hot reset-reboot cycle I can see 2 responses, almost the same.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You and E have been talking past each other on this in some way I suspect.  Don't want to sort through it.  Here's my take and it's come up before.  Numbers from I think AR4 which has an easy to understand graphic.  In AR5 it was replaced by a more detailed graphic that I posted and you said was a pretty picture.  But the numbers were all there.
> 
> Annual natural sources CO2: 439 Gton flux from land, 332 Gton flux from ocean.  Total = 771
> Annual natural sinks CO2: 450 Gton flux back to land, 338 Gton flux back to ocean.  Total = 788.
> ...


You come up with 4% of 0.04
Right in line with the 3% of 0.04 I posted.

30% sound a little high?

The reason I ask for the percentages, is because most people are as ignorant as espola. The percentages shown accurately create some perspective.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Do you have a reason for focusing on the Mann proxy data from way back in 1999, or is it just an icon to you?  Since you've stopped by.


Isn't this the BS graph that started most of the conversation?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

espola said:


> I think aff-bear-bernie asked a question which he thought was a clever trap because he had already prepared a rebuttal.  This isn't the first time he has dragged out the stinking carcass of a lunatic-fringe website, this time cartoons from a website produced by a West Virginia coal-mining advocate.  My answers (30% of CO2, 60% of methane, etc) were top-of-my-head calculations from more complicated cartoons,  based on real data.  Even Judith Curry, abb's frequently-trusted source, admits that the human-generated share of the current atmospheric CO2 is at least 10% based on her calculations from from carbon-13 isotope differential analysis.
> 
> The picture is complicated by the fact that the ocean is measurably absorbing a greater share of the atmospheric CO2 overload (measured by increasing ocean acidity level, or, more accurately, decreasing ocean basicity level, since its pH has not yet crossed below 7).  That equilibrium point is being shifted by 2 forces - the increase in atmospheric CO2 pushing more carbonic acid into the ocean, and the increase in ocean temperature driving it out.


Anyone who questions you or your climate orthodoxy is a "crackpot".
Nothing new here.
I used the pie charts because they are easy to read, and the numbers were accurate. Dont get all wound up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I thought BIZ might enjoy the abiogenic origins of fossil fuels story. Can skip the techno parts. Focus of the personalities and competing theories. Thought it was interesting.  At least he didn't dumb it.
> 
> The other one's a hard core review of the primary science underlying the recommendations to policy makers involved in the Paris climate agreement.  It's basically a non-user friendly version of AR5.  I wanted to see if it would land with a thump.  It did.
> 
> You ever watch Sid the Science Kid on PBS?  Annoying as hell.  But the idea is everyone is a scientist. And at times echoing Plato in that scientific analysis is important for decision making in a democracy.  This country has always been somewhat anti-intellectual and maybe that's healthy. But its becoming increasingly pro-dumb and that's a new thing, at least I think so.





EvilGoalie 21 said:


> As for policy, the whole rationale for developing and training something like CMIP5 is  to run through  simulations for different regulatory scenarios regarding the impact on GHG emissions on warming. In a nutshell, the scientific underpinnings for the Paris climate accords are based on these projections.  Basically, we don't have the technology (yet) to do much about sinks so we have to reduce sources. And if we do warming will level off pretty fast. But the warming effect, sans sinks, will be persistent. Described in attached .pdf.  So, in a logical, positivistic, "Enlightenment" view, such a scientifically formulated approach might be construed as self-interest, in today's parlance "best practices".  Deviations from that view are perhaps where the discussion continues.


Interesting


"The Paris Agreement requires the submission of successive, increasingly ambitious, nationally determined contributions that are subject to strong transparency guidelines, as well as a global stock-take, in the light of equity and science, every five years."


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The reason I ask for the percentages, is because most people are as ignorant as espola. The percentages shown accurately create some perspective.


There you go again, acting the Climate scientist again.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anyone who questions you or your climate orthodoxy is a "crackpot".
> Nothing new here.
> I used the pie charts because they are easy to read, and the numbers were accurate. Dont get all wound up.


The cartoons are pretty.  The numbers are not accurate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

espola said:


> The cartoons are pretty.  The numbers are not accurate.





Wez said:


> There you go again, acting the Climate scientist again.


Eʻs been known to do that.  And you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Sorry about that double hit - my laptop crashed in the middle of editing the response, went into "not responding" mode for a while, and after a hot reset-reboot cycle I can see 2 responses, almost the same.


Must be man made global warming that crashed your computer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Not particularly.  You know what Ben Franklin said about common sense, right?  Something to the effect that it was neither common, nor especially sensical.  Antedote propped up as understanding.


That is exactly what self proclaimed smart guys do not own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> There you go again, acting the Climate scientist again.


Good morning Mr Wez.


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning Mr Wez.


Good morning, how is Arpaio's nut juice tasting this morning?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Good morning, how is Arpaio's nut juice tasting this morning?


Ask your wife.  Or your husband?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Good morning, how is Arpaio's nut juice tasting this morning?


I don't know why you are already angry today , but maybe this picture will cheer you up.
I don't know what these 2 gentlemen are doing , but it looks like fun.


I don't know if it is the stomp or the bullet casing flying that excites me more.
I gotta get me one of those shirts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Good morning, how is Arpaio's nut juice tasting this morning?


Lets ask her.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> What if you woke up and there was a prototype for the next generation Tesla roadster sitting in your driveway with a bright red bow and a note from Musk saying "I hope you're feeling the love". 0-60 in under 2 seconds, easy, no special tweaking of the drive train or anything. The adrenaline burst might have a clearing effect on the mind.


Yes it would.  Iʻd call the bomb squad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Internal consistency is important for you.  I get that.  But good luck with it.  One person making decisions, maybe 90% of decisions are truly internally consistent and 10% of the time you're fooling yourself. Two people, 75% internal consistency and you're the dominant personality. 3, 4, 5 people you just start beating the shit out of each other if you want internal consistency.  And I'm sure you know what the alternatives are. If you've ever administered anything with open decision making, you know you make progress where you can, when you can, with what's available to you at the time.
> 
> Going way back to before the crash on this forum, my takeaway lesson number one from the Chocolate Mountain test is that if you complain about personal freedom in this country you're just whining. Lesson number two is that if you're not a hypocrite, you're copping out and running away.  Because its complicated and messy.


Life is all about trade offs isn't it?


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know why you are already angry today , but maybe this picture will cheer you up.
> I don't know what these 2 gentlemen are doing , but it looks like fun.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like their playing Airsoft to me.  The Arpaio nut hanger isn't wearing a mask though.  Probably training exercise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

So it appears that I was right all along. At least if you assume that the left wing environmentalists reflect the views of the Democratic Party. Do they? I'm not sure, but Hillary Clinton opposes a carbon tax. (As does Trump.)


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what these 2 gentlemen are doing , but it looks like fun.


I think its the US Marshals wearing infiltration gear and practicing a dry run to take Arpaio into custody.  Dead or alive old man, you're coming with me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I think its the US Marshals wearing infiltration gear and practicing a dry run to take Arpaio into custody.  Dead or alive old man, you're coming with me.


Better wear a cup if coming after me.
He is nearing the end of his career but he has served his country well, only if everyone could be as useful to their country as he has.
True American Hero. All in spite of crazy left wing nut jobs like Wezdumb trying unsuccessfully to take him down.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

espola said:


> The cartoons are pretty.  The numbers are not accurate.


At least 26% more accurate than what came off the point on the top of your head.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> There you go again, acting the Climate scientist again.


Some of us ask questions.
Some of us are just happy getting answers.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Some of us ask questions.
> Some of us are just happy getting answers.


Some of us ask questions and reject answers we don't like.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Some of us ask questions and reject answers we don't like.


Hell, we all do that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2016)

https://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/06/10/the-backfire-effect/


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/06/10/the-backfire-effect/


Lol, this story literally defines the right...
_
"Reagan said the woman had 80 names, 30 addresses and 12 Social Security cards which she used to get food stamps along with more than her share of money from Medicaid and other welfare entitlements. He said she drove a Cadillac, didn’t work and didn’t pay taxes. He talked about this woman, who he never named, in just about every small town he visited, and it tended to infuriate his audiences. The story solidified the term “Welfare Queen” in American political discourse and influenced not only the national conversation for the next 30 years, but public policy as well. It also wasn’t true.
_
__
_Source: http://www.freerepublic.com
Sure, there have always been people who scam the government, but no one who fit Reagan’s description ever existed. The woman most historians believe Reagan’s anecdote was based on was a con artist with four aliases who moved from place to place wearing disguises, not some stay-at-home mom surrounded by mewling children.

Despite the debunking and the passage of time, the story is still alive. The imaginary lady who Scrooge McDives into a vault of foodstamps between naps while hardworking Americans struggle down the street still appears every day on the Internet. The memetic staying power of the narrative is impressive. Some version of it continues to turn up every week in stories and blog posts about entitlements even though the truth is a click away."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/06/10/the-backfire-effect/


What a waste of time reading this junk.
So, from now on you are Huskerdumb. Welcome to Wezdumbs world.
You 2 will get along just fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, this story literally defines the right...
> _
> "Reagan said the woman had 80 names, 30 addresses and 12 Social Security cards which she used to get food stamps along with more than her share of money from Medicaid and other welfare entitlements. He said she drove a Cadillac, didn’t work and didn’t pay taxes. He talked about this woman, who he never named, in just about every small town he visited, and it tended to infuriate his audiences. The story solidified the term “Welfare Queen” in American political discourse and influenced not only the national conversation for the next 30 years, but public policy as well. It also wasn’t true.
> _
> ...


It figures you would like this dribble Wezdumb.
Have you met huskerdumb?


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It figures you would like this dribble...


The irony of you demonstrating the bad habits the article discusses is pure gold...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

The desperation.
Still going after the Gipper, even after he's long gone.
Look in the mirror, lefties. Its Hil, smiling back at you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/06/10/the-backfire-effect/


When you find out your 30% is really 3% but still look down your nose at the uneducated sap who pointed it out.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You come up with 4% of 0.04
> Right in line with the 3% of 0.04 I posted.


Not sure what you mean by 4% of 0.04.  That would by 0.0004.  4% (4/100) is equivalent to 0.04. Raw numbers, normalized to a %, expressing the % out of total or % of the change, not sure how any change in perspective that may be associated with putting it one way or another means much.  That's all just value association based around a number. Ratio of sources to sinks, that's the only thing that matters with respect to the dynamics of the system.  At least for me.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The desperation.
> Still going after the Gipper, even after he's long gone.
> Look in the mirror, lefties. Its Hil, smiling back at you.


Who's smiling back in your mirror Bernie?


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When you find out your 30% is really 3% but still look down your nose at the uneducated sap who pointed it out.


What is your source for "only 3%"?  How was that determined?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Who's smiling back in your mirror Bernie?


Some guy with really good hair.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Not sure what you mean by 4% of 0.04.  That would by 0.0004.  4% (4/100) is equivalent to 0.04. Raw numbers, normalized to a %, expressing the % out of total or % of the change, not sure how any change in perspective that may be associated with putting it one way or another means much.  That's all just value association based around a number. Ratio of sources to sinks, that's the only thing that matters with respect to the dynamics of the system.  At least for me.


You know what I mean.
Total percentage of c02 in the atmosphere 0.04 - the contributions from God.

In other words, the total c02 in the atmosphere  being 0.04%
Man made c02 roughly 3 to 4% of the 0.04%


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Not sure what you mean by 4% of 0.04.  That would by 0.0004.  4% (4/100) is equivalent to 0.04. Raw numbers, normalized to a %, expressing the % out of total or % of the change, not sure how any change in perspective that may be associated with putting it one way or another means much.  That's all just value association based around a number. Ratio of sources to sinks, that's the only thing that matters with respect to the dynamics of the system.  At least for me.





espola said:


> What is your source for "only 3%"?  How was that determined?


I threw 3% out there.
Evil Goalie said 4%.
There are some estimates of up to 10% on the high end.

30%?...nope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Some of us are just happy getting answers.


About 97%


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Some of us ask questions and reject answers we don't like.


Again about 97%.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, this story literally defines the right...


and this defines the left


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I threw 3% out there.
> Evil Goalie said 4%.
> There are some estimates of up to 10% on the high end.
> 
> 30%?...nope.


The pre-industrial CO2 concentration was about 280 ppm.  The current concentration is about 400 ppm.  The difference between the values is 30% of the total.  You concede 3% from human-activity sources.  Where did the other 27% come from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> And at times echoing Plato in that scientific analysis is important for decision making in a democracy.  This country has always been somewhat anti-intellectual and maybe that's healthy.


Why might anti-intellectual be healthy.  What is your favorite example?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2016)

espola said:


> The pre-industrial CO2 concentration was about 280 ppm.  The current concentration is about 400 ppm.  The difference between the values is 30% of the total.  You concede 3% from human-activity sources.  Where did the other 27% come from?


That depends on you.  Where do you think we would be, in terms of ppm, if the industrial revolution never happened?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why might anti-intellectual be healthy.  What is your favorite example?


The dumb button is the first thing that comes to mind.  Think of all the pleasant hours.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That depends on you.  Where do you think we would be, in terms of ppm, if the industrial revolution never happened?


250-280 ppmv.  It would be a different sort of we of course.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> 250-280 ppmv.  It would be a different sort of we of course.


Go on.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 22, 2016)

'


espola said:


> kid's table in the kitchen.


I guess more and more I'd  rather just hang at the kids table. Get everybody in trouble by putting a pinch of bromophenol blue in the water glasses, blow bubbles through straws and watch the pH change.  Surreptitiously slip the bean casserole under the table to the dog. Clear a space on the plate and ask the the kids to pass an extra piece of hope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> '
> 
> 
> I guess more and more I'd  rather just hang at the kids table. Get everybody in trouble by putting a pinch of bromophenol blue in the water glasses, blow bubbles through straws and watch the pH change.  Surreptitiously slip the bean casserole under the table to the dog. Clear a space on the plate and ask the the kids to pass an extra piece of hope.


Nah, you're too intellectual for the kids table.  Come on, what would the world be like at 250 to 280?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Imagine a family holiday dinner where there is one open seat left at the adult table so they invite Izzy in from the kid's table in the kitchen.  From time to time he manages to get the table's attention for a few seconds and contributes his little bit, perhaps a nearly-perfectly-remembered slogan from a recent political commercial.  "That was very nice, dear" - then back to the conversation of which he understands so little and in which he wants so eagerly to be a participant.


Again, what policie$ would you two intellectuals propose that is not already being implemented?  Please join us at the adults table when you have a policy and a price. At the end of the day, I don't need to know everything there is to know about environmental science.  I just need to know how much money you want to spend and what part of the population you plan to wipe out.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Gobbledegook.
> Co2 concentrations have been much higher and lower.
> 1850 was the end of a significant cold period, which followed a significant warm period, within a larger inter glacial.
> 3% of .04%


A discussion focused solely on percentages is what's gobbledegook. Sanders:  3% of the total CO2 in the atmosphere right now is from human action.  CO2 is 0.04% of the total gas molecules in the atmosphere. So that 3% of .04%, which is 0.0012% of all the gas molecule in the atmosphere. Goalie: ~4% of total gigatons of carbon flux on an annual basis comes from human activity. That 4% shifts the climate from CO2 flux neutrality to CO2 accumulation. Espola: Since industrial revolution CO2 concentrations have shifted from ~280 ppmv to ~400 ppmv.  That's a 30% change (my emphasis added). And note ppmv values already normalized on a per gas molecule basis in the same way you normalized yours.  In terms of higher and lower, it certainly does not appear to have been up to 400 ppmv in the last 800,000 years.  ftp://ftp.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/paleo/icecore/antarctica/law/law2006.txt. Paleoclimates going way back, sure, particularly the hothouse climates in the Cretaceous. And before the evolution of photosynthetic processes. But the further back you go the flimsier the data gets. Wipe the percentages away and the simple message is that we are accumulating CO2 at a measurable rate.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Go on.


I'm thinking Inhofe and Pebbles in a Pleistocene megafauna version of Lolita. But use your own imagination.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, what policie$ would you two intellectuals propose that is not already being implemented?  Please join us at the adults table when you have a policy and a price. At the end of the day, I don't need to know everything there is to know about environmental science.  I just need to know how much money you want to spend and what part of the population you plan to wipe out.


Nah, anytime try to go there you just wiggle away with Musk or Comey or what not.  Humans are asymtotically successful. We're probably not going away anytime soon.  So quit being an alarmist.  What's the cost/benefit?  There's whole journals devoted to it. So if want a real answer get to work.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, what policie$ would you two intellectuals propose that is not already being implemented?  Please join us at the adults table when you have a policy and a price. At the end of the day, I don't need to know everything there is to know about environmental science.  I just need to know how much money you want to spend and what part of the population you plan to wipe out.


Before we start chewing on the politics, we should agree on the science.  If we just say we are going to do nothing because nothing is happening, a lot of money will be spent and a large part of the population will be wiped out due to that error.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2016)

espola said:


> Before we start chewing on the politics, we should agree on the science.  If we just say we are going to do nothing because nothing is happening, a lot of money will be spent and a large part of the population will be wiped out due to that error.


97% agree on the Science.  Whatʻs your new deal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Nah, anytime try to go there you just wiggle away with Musk or Comey or what not.  Humans are asymtotically successful. We're probably not going away anytime soon.  So quit being an alarmist.  What's the cost/benefit?  There's whole journals devoted to it. So if want a real answer get to work.


Spesking of wiggling away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2016)

espola said:


> Before we start chewing on the politics, we should agree on the science.  If we just say we are going to do nothing because nothing is happening, a lot of money will be spent and a large part of the population will be wiped out due to that error.


That was supposed to happen earlier this year Mr Gore, remember? 
Now, who is an alarmist?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 25, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Wipe the percentages away and the simple message is that we are accumulating CO2 at a measurable rate.


I dont know of anyone who disagrees with this. We measure c02 in parts per million, and methane in parts per billion.
If, in fact, c02 is the climate temp control mechanism, I could understand espola's hysterical claim that a large portion of the earth's population will be wiped out by its increase.
I tend to believe c02 is a bit player, like one of the pumpkins off the stage in the school halloween play, and the net effect is negligible, if measurable at all.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know of anyone who disagrees with this. We measure c02 in parts per million, and methane in parts per billion.
> If, in fact, c02 is the climate temp control mechanism, I could understand espola's hysterical claim that a large portion of the earth's population will be wiped out by its increase.
> I tend to believe c02 is a bit player, like one of the pumpkins off the stage in the school halloween play, and the net effect is negligible, if measurable at all.


The atmosphere doesn't care what you believe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2016)

espola said:


> The atmosphere doesn't care what you believe.


How did you convince it to care what you believe?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 25, 2016)

espola said:


> The atmosphere doesn't care what you believe.


When a "large part of the population" is "wiped out", get back to me.
Until then, Im not holding my breath. (or my c02).


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When a "large part of the population" is "wiped out", get back to me.
> Until then, Im not holding my breath. (or my c02).


Did you miss the "if we do nothing" part?  We are actually doing quite a lot, despite the ignorant politics of denial and obstruction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Did you miss the "if we do nothing" part?  We are actually doing quite a lot, despite the ignorant politics of denial and obstruction.


Are we doing nothing?  Or are you just doing your Lionardo DiCaprio impersonation?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Did you miss the "if we do nothing" part?  We are actually doing quite a lot, despite the ignorant politics of denial and obstruction.


Who is "we"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 25, 2016)

I get it.
Ive said it before.
You people will take credit for "saving the planet" when you figure out we arent burning up.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are we doing nothing?  Or are you just doing your Lionardo DiCaprio impersonation?


Poor man's Leonardo.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Who is "we"?


Did you just get a California Climate Credit in your SDG&E bill?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Did you just get a California Climate Credit in your SDG&E bill?


How many Chinese got the same "credit"?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How many Chinese got the same "credit"?


Suddenly you care about CO2 emissions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Suddenly you care about CO2 emissions.


CO2 doesnʻt care what we think.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Suddenly you care about CO2 emissions.


Not so much.
I was mocking your assertion that penalties imposed on Californians are making a difference.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not so much.
> I was mocking your assertion that penalties imposed on Californians are making a difference.


"Mocking"?

"Penalties"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2016)

If man-made global warming produced by rising concentrations of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere from burning fossil fuels poses a significant problem, then most economists think that a revenue-neutral carbon tax imposed at the minehead and the well-head is the cheapest and most efficient solution. So too should most environmental activists who are concerned about climate change. However, many environmentalist groups are surprisingly opposed to just such a proposal in Washington State.


http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/26/greens-against-a-carbon-tax-in-washingto


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If man-made global warming produced by rising concentrations of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere from burning fossil fuels poses a significant problem, then most economists think that a revenue-neutral carbon tax imposed at the minehead and the well-head is the cheapest and most efficient solution. So too should most environmental activists who are concerned about climate change. However, many environmentalist groups are surprisingly opposed to just such a proposal in Washington State.
> 
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/26/greens-against-a-carbon-tax-in-washingto


I would have never guessed, a money grab by the green lib brigade. Thanks


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would have never guessed, a money grab by the green lib brigade. Thanks


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2016)

It's a vast liberal conspiracy to make our lives better! Oh MY!







http://addictinginfo.org/2012/05/12/150-achievements-of-liberalism-that-conservatives-seek-to-destroy/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2016)

_“There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what is not true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true.”_ – Soren Kierkegaard


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2016)

Wez said:


>


Global Warming is a conspiracy?  How is that possible with a 97% consensus?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a vast liberal conspiracy to make our lives better! Oh MY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that classical liberals?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a vast liberal conspiracy to make our lives better! Oh MY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine.
Make your own lives better, and let me do the same with mine.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> _“There are two ways to be fooled. One is to believe what is not true; the other is to refuse to believe what is true.”_ – Soren Kierkegaard


There are more than two ways, sherlock.


----------



## Wez (Oct 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Fine.
> Make your own lives better, and let me do the same with mine.


Wouldn't it be nice if we could pick and choose what parts of society we want to be a part of.  We all live in the same Country, reaping the same benefits.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 27, 2016)

_Any fool can have bad luck; the art consists in knowing how to exploit it._ Frank Wedekind


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Any fool can have bad luck; the art consists in knowing how to exploit it._ Frank Wedekind


Never let a tragedy  go to waste.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we could pick and choose what parts of society we want to be a part of.  We all live in the same Country, reaping the same benefits.


That should quell the inequality zeitgeist.


----------



## Wez (Nov 2, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155545540581509


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2016)

Totalally Typical, hypocritical liberal.
http://michellemalkin.com/2016/11/07/hero-john-kerry-will-spend-election-day-crop-dusting-planet-with-jet-exhaust-to-fight-climate-change/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 10, 2016)

Hot today.


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hot today.


I have been checking Cal Fire website every hour or so the last couple days.  I thought I smelled smoke outside yesterday afternoon, but it must have just been some Prop 64 celebrants.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 10, 2016)

espola said:


> I have been checking Cal Fire website every hour or so the last couple days.  I thought I smelled smoke outside yesterday afternoon, but it must have just been some Prop 64 celebrants.


I would support a federal legalization of weed.
It would curtail the migratory miscreants from camping in our streets.
Let them stay in their own state and mooch of their home town.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2016)

Good News on the Climate Front.
The USGS announces largest estimate of oil and gas ever assessed in the United States.
http://hotair.com/archives/2016/11/16/usgs-announces-largest-estimate-of-oil-and-gas-ever-assessed-in-the-united-states/
Looks like Al Gore will have Fuel for his private jet.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2016)

GISS October numbers out: 0.89 in the Global Land-Ocean list, the second-hottest October in the list, exceeded only by 2015.

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

Nov 2015 through Oct 2016 is the second-hottest 12-month stretch in the record.  The hottest is Oct 2015 through Sep 2016.


----------



## Wez (Nov 17, 2016)

Trump says their is no AGW, so it must be true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Trump says their is no AGW, so it must be true.


Myron Ebell, climate change denyer to run the Epa.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/myron-ebell-trump-epa_us_582ab3e4e4b0c4b63b0e5577
It will be fun watching Trump dismantle all these left wing kook ideals, any save all that money that has been wasted over the last 8 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Trump says their is no AGW, so it must be true.


If everything he says is true then everything is true . . .


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Trump says their is no AGW, so it must be true.



*There is NO Global Warming/Climate Change to be alarmed about, just as I stated years ago on the old Kitchen. The Earth cycles, maybe you might want to read a little bit more information that is truthful and not all this gobble that is put forth by the Democratic/Liberal/Progressive Goebbels that flat out Lie to you Lemming followers.....  *
*The data was and is fabricated to push forth a con game that steals/leverages monies from large corporation and lines the pockets of those who put forth the con.*
*And Trumps record of predicting and calling out falsehoods is pretty damn spot on. He has pulled back the curtains of the " Wizards of Oz " and exposed their corrupt criminal operation, of course YOU would not know that watching the MSM.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

Science is not a Left Wing Conspiracy...


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

nononono said:


> *that is put forth by the Democratic/Liberal/Progressive Goebbels that flat out Lie to you Lemming followers..... *


Science doesn't care what your opinion is...


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Science doesn't care what your opinion is...


*A. You cannot back up your false premise you will cite to support GW/CC.*
*B. I have seen enough of your posts to derive that your moderate Intellectual background does NOT include deductive reasoning. *
*I suggest you take some time and do a fair amount of in depth research into the " Science " aspect before you jump off that cliff with wax and feather wings....*


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

nononono said:


> *A. You cannot back up your false premise you will cite to support GW/CC.*


I don't need to, I let people with PHDs do that.  What are your scientific credentials?  We already know you have a political opinion.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't need to - *( Because you can't, I can and just have. )*
> 
> 
> , I let people with PHDs do that.  *( Any and ALL Scientists yo**u quote who support GW/CC have NO credibility as they support a false premise. )*
> ...



*Like I said , you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer. *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 18, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Myron Ebell, climate change denyer to run the Epa.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/myron-ebell-trump-epa_us_582ab3e4e4b0c4b63b0e5577
> It will be fun watching Trump dismantle all these left wing kook ideals, any save all that money that has been wasted over the last 8 years.


 That is a perfect choice for the Trump administration.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Like I said , you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer. *


...and this folks, is how Trump got elected.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and this folks, is how Trump got elected.


Apparently these voters didn't turn out for Hillary.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently these voters didn't turn out for Hillary.


What's your point?  HRC sucked, Trump was worse, you voted Trump because he tells your kind of lies and so did a whole lot of disgruntled people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> What's your point?  HRC sucked, Trump was worse, you voted Trump because he tells your kind of lies and so did a whole lot of disgruntled people.


This is Wezdumb.

Too funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and this folks, is how Trump got elected.


Don't do it Wez.  Not your fault that the Democrats were so arrogant and lazy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is a perfect choice for the Trump administration.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and this folks, is how Trump got elected.



*You just keep posting and reinforcing my point made about you....*

*At some point you may have an epiphany and realize you're on the wrong set of tracks and start a program of intellectual development. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2016)

Here's your peeps


----------



## Wez (Nov 19, 2016)

nononono said:


> * start a program of intellectual development. *


We need a lot of that in this clown house...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> We need a lot of that in this clown house...


Agree.


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> We need a lot of that in this clown house...


*You term it a clown house, I term it an open forum where ideas and discussion can be had....*

*You can make it what you want.....*


----------



## Wez (Nov 19, 2016)

nononono said:


> *You term it a clown house, I term it an open forum where ideas and discussion can be had....*
> 
> *You can make it what you want.....*


It's funny when you pretend to be reasonable.



nononono said:


> *Like I said , you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer. *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 20, 2016)

I can't wait until with the bold we get the really large font.  That is when NuNu is really on a role. I've missed him.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I can't wait until with the bold we get the really large font.  That is when NuNu is really on a role. I've missed him.


That's how he proves his point.  If you get big bolded, you've been owned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's how he proves his point.  If you get big bolded, you've been owned.


So the size of the font equals the size of his fear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the size of the font equals the size of his fear.


No.  The size and frequency of the nationwide protest is a better indicator of fear.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  The size and frequency of the nationwide protest is a better indicator of fear.


Are you against the 1st Amendment?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you against the 1st Amendment?


No.  Are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Are you?


Only in your case.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only in your case.


Why? lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why? lol


If you aren't aware of what you do I can't help you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you aren't aware of what you do I can't help you.


We haven't established that you are aware of and are able to articulate what I do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We haven't established that you are aware of and are able to articulate what I do.


Who is we? Do you have a gerbil in your, ah . . . pocket?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is we? Do you have a gerbil in your, ah . . . pocket?


Nah, that was Oscar's, my pet python's, breakfast.  I forgot to feed him before I went to the Iration concert at the Del Mar fairgrounds last night.

Now I know why you posted "you can't help me"


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I can't wait until with the bold we get the really large font.  That is when NuNu is really on a role. I've missed him.



*Bold and Large gets you going......so I deliver to you for your pleasure.*

*Just remember ...Hillary lost because she's a Liar and a Crook, and the protests are a result of her and Soros funding " Paid " thugs to stir up trouble when they should be trying to Unite the country.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you against the 1st Amendment?


Trump is!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Trump is!


His twitter account says otherwise.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> His twitter account says otherwise.


He has made several statements about apologies and making it easier to sue people for slander, his ego keeps him from being a 1A protector.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> He has made several statements about apologies and making it easier to sue people for slander, his ego keeps him from being a 1A protector.


His shield is 1A.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> His shield is 1A.


Then why does he talk about making it tougher to criticize him?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Then why does he talk about making it tougher to criticize him?


ROFLMAO!!  Has anyone found it any tougher to criticize the Donald?  Maybe we should have a Registry for Trump haters?


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ROFLMAO!!  Has anyone found it any tougher to criticize the Donald?  Maybe we should have a Registry for Trump haters?


You continue to defend him by ignoring the real issue, he hates 1A and has said as much by saying he wants to make it harder to criticize him.  Google his comments on suing reporters...


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Getting back to climate and weather --






http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ca/nwis/uv?site_no=11023340

That's Pete Seeger asking the questions


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> You continue to defend him by ignoring the real issue, he hates 1A and has said as much by saying he wants to make it harder to criticize him.  Google his comments on suing reporters...


As we say in Hawaii, Donald is "all waha" sometimes.  Show me the long list of folks that have found it tougher to criticize him.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

Current events


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Current events


Gee, it snows in the winter in Greenland.  Who would have guessed?

Over the year, it snows more than it melts, but calving of icebergs also adds to the total mass budget of the ice sheet. Satellite observations over the last decade show that the ice sheet is not in balance. The calving loss is greater than the gain from surface mass balance, and Greenland is losing mass at about 200 Gt/yr.

https://www.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget/​The caption starts with "Top: ...", but you left out the top chart (visible on the webpage I linked)).  Why is that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Gee, it snows in the winter in Greenland.  Who would have guessed?
> 
> Over the year, it snows more than it melts, but calving of icebergs also adds to the total mass budget of the ice sheet. Satellite observations over the last decade show that the ice sheet is not in balance. The calving loss is greater than the gain from surface mass balance, and Greenland is losing mass at about 200 Gt/yr.
> 
> https://www.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget/​The caption starts with "Top: ...", but you left out the top chart (visible on the webpage I linked)).  Why is that?


The chart simply shows the seasonal growth and decline of ice mass in Greenland.
This fall the ice is growing faster than normal.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The chart simply shows the seasonal growth and decline of ice mass in Greenland.
> This fall the ice is growing faster than normal.


I'm guessing you didn't read the actual webpage from which the chart was extracted, in spite of my providing the link.  Which of your  twitter masters edited it for you?


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

https://www.dmi.dk/en/groenland/hav/sea-temperature/

Click on "anomalies".  The sea is warmer than usual near Greenland.

http://ice-glaces.ec.gc.ca/prods/WIS55DPTCT/20161114180000_WIS55DPTCT_0009166433.pdf

Sea ice to the west of Greenland is below normal this year.

Both of those will affect the humidity gathered in the air over the sea and available to fall out as snow over Greenland.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> https://www.dmi.dk/en/groenland/hav/sea-temperature/
> 
> Click on "anomalies".  The sea is warmer than usual near Greenland.
> 
> ...


Of course.
More ice this fall must have a global warming explanation.
Less ice or more ice is of no importance.
This is why I simply post the data as "current events"
The pretzel logic is up to you.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Of course.
> More ice this fall must have a global warming explanation.
> Less ice or more ice is of no importance.
> This is why I simply post the data as "current events"
> The pretzel logic is up to you.


You really don't understand AGW do you?  It leads to more extreme weather globally, that of course includes, increased coldness in some areas...


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Of course.
> More ice this fall must have a global warming explanation.
> Less ice or more ice is of no importance.
> This is why I simply post the data as "current events"
> The pretzel logic is up to you.


You post politics.  I post science.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> You post politics.  I post science.


You people make me laugh.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> You really don't understand AGW do you?  It leads to more extreme weather globally, that of course includes, increased coldness in some areas...


I just posted a chart with a headline that stated' "current events".
The rest is up to you.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just posted a chart with a headline that stated' "current events".
> The rest is up to you.


You still have not admitted who butchered it for you, or what they said when they sent it to you to make you think it was meaningful.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You people make me laugh.


#1 on the hit parade --

1. Denial
Denial is the refusal to accept reality or fact, acting as if a painful event, thought or feeling did not exist. It is considered one of the most primitive of the defense mechanisms because it is characteristic of early childhood development. Many people use denial in their everyday lives to avoid dealing with painful feelings or areas of their life they don’t wish to admit.

http://psychcentral.com/lib/15-common-defense-mechanisms/?all=1​


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just posted a chart with a headline that stated' "current events".
> The rest is up to you.


No Bernie, it was your comments about increased ice and global warming and pretzel logic that I was referring to.   You, like other commentors here don't seem to have the 1st clue what this topic is all about...


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> No Bernie, it was your comments about increased ice and global warming and pretzel logic that I was referring to.   You, like other commentors here don't seem to have the 1st clue what this topic is all about...


He "knows" what he is told.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> He "knows" what he is told.


It's amazing, I try to avoid any in depth discussion of the Science because I'm not a Scientist, but nothing stops these clowns from voicing a totally ignorant and unqualified opinion that is purely political in nature....but they pretend it's the Science.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's amazing, I try to avoid any in depth discussion of the Science because I'm not a Scientist, but nothing stops these clowns from voicing a totally ignorant and unqualified opinion that is purely political in nature....but they pretend it's the Science.


The science needed to study global warming is not that difficult.  If you have enough math skills to understand the Arrhenius CO2 equation, which he devised from his Nobel-Prize-winning laboratory studies on reaction rates to explain the ice age cycles, the rest is obvious.  

Δ F = α ln ⁡ ( C / C 0 ) 

_if the quantity of CO2 increases in geometric progression, the augmentation of the temperature will increase nearly in arithmetic progression.
_
As the CO2 concentration increases, the temperature will follow, absent any other effects.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> You really don't understand AGW do you?  It leads to more extreme weather globally, that of course includes, increased coldness in some areas...


Yes, to justify the lefts position, either way.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

Great science guys.
Thanks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> https://www.dmi.dk/en/groenland/hav/sea-temperature/
> 
> Click on "anomalies".  The sea is warmer than usual near Greenland.
> 
> ...


"Anomalies".  Imagine that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> You post politics.  I post science.


hanapaa!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's amazing, I try to avoid any in depth discussion of the Science because I'm not a Scientist, but nothing stops these clowns from voicing a totally ignorant and unqualified opinion that is purely political in nature....but they pretend it's the Science.


No need to tell us what you are or aren't.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> hanapaa!!


Im espola and I post science!
You dont post science! I post science!
Climate science is easy if you know math like me!
I post science!

...did I ever tell you about the time my grandmother wrassled a bear in the Hampshire snow?
Science!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im espola and I post science!
> You dont post science! I post science!
> Climate science is easy if you know math like me!
> I post science!


"Judge Wapner, People's Court, Peoples Court comes on at 4:30 . . . Judge Wapner . . ." -Bernie Sanders as Raymond


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Judge Wapner, People's Court, Peoples Court comes on at 4:30 . . . Judge Wapner . . ." -Bernie Sanders as Raymond


Science!


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im espola and I post science!
> You dont post science! I post science!
> Climate science is easy if you know math like me!
> I post science!
> ...


Does this mean you are done with the Bernie act ?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Does this mean you are done with the Bernie act ?


You dont get off that easy.
...at the home for pseudo scientific curmudgeonry....


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont get off that easy.
> ...at the home for pseudo scientific curmudgeonry....


Hey,  I like that song.  It's on the list for my funeral mix tape.

Are you suggesting there is something "pseudo" about my science?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Hey,  I like that song.  It's on the list for my funeral mix tape.
> 
> Are you suggesting there is something "pseudo" about my science?


Just the politics involved.
I see you as the guy with the smoking roller skates.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Just the politics involved.
> I see you as the guy with the smoking roller skates.


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You people .....


Data shouldn't be meme.  Bummer to hear the "you people" thing.  Othering. Jung. Shadow projection. Not useful for the surface ripples but the deeper currents.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> #1 on the hit parade --
> 
> 1. Denial​


I guess I see it all the way around as projection, not denial. With science looming as perhaps the most bigly casualty in sustained cultural identity political warfare.  Its a pretty fragile democratic institution actually.  Was trying to think of this quote all day.  Finally remembered it. "Carl Jung called this his shadow work. He said we never see others. Instead we see only aspects of ourselves that fall over them. Shadows. Projections. Our associations. The same way old painters would site in a tiny dark room and trace the image of what stood outside a tiny window in the bright sunlight. The camera obscura. Not the exact image, but everything reversed or upside down." Its's from the guy who wrote "Fight Club".  seems to fit right now, and in reality has for quite some time.  We all need to wrap our bad shit up in a medicine bundle and burn it in front of whatever we find sacred.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 21, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I guess I see it all the way around as projection, not denial. With science looming as perhaps the most bigly casualty in sustained cultural identity political warfare.  Its a pretty fragile democratic institution actually.  Was trying to think of this quote all day.  Finally remembered it. "Carl Jung called this his shadow work. He said we never see others. Instead we see only aspects of ourselves that fall over them. Shadows. Projections. Our associations. The same way old painters would site in a tiny dark room and trace the image of what stood outside a tiny window in the bright sunlight. The camera obscura. Not the exact image, but everything reversed or upside down." Its's from the guy who wrote "Fight Club".  seems to fit right now, and in reality has for quite some time.  We all need to wrap our bad shit up in a medicine bundle and burn it in front of whatever we find sacred.


You people...,wait,
..Ewe people...


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's amazing, I try to avoid any in depth discussion of the Science because I'm not a Scientist, but nothing stops these clowns from voicing a totally ignorant and unqualified opinion that is purely political in nature....but they pretend it's the Science.


*You say your NOT a scientist, yet you dispute the Truth that shows Global Warming/Climate Change is based upon a false premise and loads of very misconstrued data with such intensity as if you are very knowledgeable on the subject. Yet you just admitted that is NOT so....*
*So we can safely say you are a Lemming who regurgitates false talking points as if they are the facts and when challenged on the false data that you support your ONLY alternative is to crawl into the fetal position and hurl insults.*
*And you wonder why you have NO credibility.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> #1 on the hit parade --
> 
> 1. Denial
> Denial is the refusal to accept reality or fact, acting as if a painful event, thought or feeling did not exist. It is considered one of the most primitive of the defense mechanisms because it is characteristic of early childhood development. Many people use denial in their everyday lives to avoid dealing with painful feelings or areas of their life they don’t wish to admit.
> ...



*You are another who cannot support the false premise of Global Warming/Climate Change, yet you have run around three plus forums as if YOU are the knowledgeable one on the subject. When confronted with the Truth and challenged to support the premise you endorse all we ever see is Spola running in circles on a forum grabbing at whatever poster he can get to pat him on the back for reassurance. You cannot support the false premise and it has been proven false so many times your bottom is red from the spankings, yet you continue on with the support of a LIE. The definition of insanity is performing the same task over and over again expecting a different outcome...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> He "knows" what he is told.


Hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

nononono said:


> *You say your NOT a scientist, yet you dispute the Truth that shows Global Warming/Climate Change is based upon a false premise and loads of very misconstrued data with such intensity as if you are very knowledgeable on the subject. Yet you just admitted that is NOT so....*
> *So we can safely say you are a Lemming who regurgitates false talking points as if they are the facts and when challenged on the false data that you support your ONLY alternative is to crawl into the fetal position and hurl insults.*
> *And you wonder why you have NO credibility.*


"He "knows" what he is told."


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 21, 2016)

nononono said:


> *The definition of insanity is performing the same task over and over *


 Given the source for the quote, does it follow that ∆F = αln(C/Co) is a Lie and E=mc2 the Truth?  Ghost Dancer.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> ..Ewe people...


A sheep in a sty
Met a sheep in a pen
Bleating you lie
They were fleeced once again.


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *You say your NOT a scientist, yet you dispute the Truth that shows Global Warming/Climate Change is based upon a false premise and loads of very misconstrued data with such intensity as if you are very knowledgeable on the subject. Yet you just admitted that is NOT so....*
> *So we can safely say you are a Lemming who regurgitates false talking points as if they are the facts and when challenged on the false data that you support your ONLY alternative is to crawl into the fetal position and hurl insults.*
> *And you wonder why you have NO credibility.*


You do realize that insulting people in large bold font and screaming that the majority of the worlds actual scientist are wrong, isn't the credibility you speak of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> You do realize that insulting people in large bold font and screaming that the majority of the worlds actual scientist are wrong, isn't the credibility you speak of?


Some think talking longer or louder makes them right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some think talking longer or louder makes them right.


Yes


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> A sheep in a sty
> Met a sheep in a pen
> Bleating you lie
> They were fleeced once again.


Bleating, "you lie"
Bleat, "you deny"
They bleat of projections
In the processor's eye.

Bleating of fleecing
Sheep have no need to know why
They are led to the butcher
Not to fleece, but to die.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2016)

The Latest on Donald Trump's transition to the presidency (all times local):

2:50 p.m.

President-elect Donald Trump says there's "some connectivity" between humans and climate change.

He tells The New York Times on Tuesday that "clean air is vitally important" and he's keeping an open mind about whether to pull the United States out of a multinational agreement on climate change.

He appeared to break dramatically with his own previous remarks that climate change was a hoax.

The Times reported that he said Tuesday, "I think there is some connectivity. Some, something. It depends on how much."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Latest on Donald Trump's transition to the presidency (all times local):
> 
> 2:50 p.m.
> 
> ...


Clean air and water are always vitally important to all of us.


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Latest on Donald Trump's transition to the presidency (all times local):
> 
> 2:50 p.m.
> 
> ...


Wow, he's backing off on a ton of stuff....not going to go after HRC either....

That's weird why he would change his stance on AGW now, did he not talk to Nonononono?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wow, he's backing off on a ton of stuff....not going to go after HRC either....
> 
> That's weird why he would change his stance on AGW now, did he not talk to Nonononono?


Appears "The Donald" was simply blowing smoke up their skirts (telling them what they wanted to hear) to get their vote (where have we heard that before?) and they fell for it . . . imagine that.


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Appears "The Donald" was simply blowing smoke up their skirts (telling them what they wanted to hear) to get their vote (where have we heard that before?) and they fell for it . . . imagine that.


"*Joel*: How could she? It's so stupid!
*Miles*: Tell your mother it broke!
*Joel*: That egg is worth a lot more than $300!
*Miles*: What are you going to do?
*Joel*: I'm gonna get it back, is what I'm gonna do. Are you going to help?
*Miles*: Sure. When?
*Joel*: Right now!
*Miles*: I can't do it right now! I have a trig mid-term tomorrow!
*Joel*: Hey, "Mr. What-The-Fuck" what about "exploring the dark side" and all that? Or was that just bullshit?
*Miles*: *That was just bullshit, Joel. I'm surprised you listened to me.*"


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> You do realize that insulting people in large bold font and screaming that the majority of the worlds actual scientist are wrong, isn't the credibility you speak of?


*I am not insulting you, I am pointing out a cold hard fact. You can either man up and do some research that will open your eyes or you can continue along your present path of DNC - GW/CC like a good little lemming.*

*Large Bold Font is a Tool and I use to convey a message. Screaming is something that is done with your vocal cords in the presence ( But not always. ) of other humans to attract attention/elicit a response. You must term it correctly and label it with the proper intent.*

*Any Scientist that knowingly endorses a False premise and the misconstrued data used to support the False premise is NOT worthy of the title he carries.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wow, he's backing off on a ton of stuff....not going to go after HRC either....
> 
> That's weird why he would change his stance on AGW now, did he not talk to Nonononono?



*He should, I'd set him straight if he's faltered . It's quite simple when approached with the Truth in hand.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *He should, I'd set him straight if he's faltered . It's quite simple when approached with the Truth in hand.*


Bending with the wind I see . . .


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bending with the wind I see . . .


*That makes absolutely no sense,  try again .....*


----------



## Wez (Nov 23, 2016)

nononono said:


> *I am not insulting you, I am pointing out a cold hard fact. You can either man up and do some research that will open your eyes or you can continue along your present path of DNC - GW/CC like a good little lemming.*
> 
> *Large Bold Font is a Tool and I use to convey a message. Screaming is something that is done with your vocal cords in the presence ( But not always. ) of other humans to attract attention/elicit a response. You must term it correctly and label it with the proper intent.*
> 
> *Any Scientist that knowingly endorses a False premise and the misconstrued data used to support the False premise is NOT worthy of the title he carries.*


Translation = My politically motivated, unsupported, unscientific opinion is so strong I must scream it with large bold font.


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Translation = My politically motivated, unsupported, unscientific opinion is so strong I must scream it with large bold font.



*That's not what I would call a Scientific retort, that is the babble of a Democratic Liberal Progressive Global Warming/Climate Change supporter who cannot back up his " Religion " with facts.*

*Balls in the net or sit on the sidelines and bitch.....your choice.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 23, 2016)

nononono said:


> *That's not what I would call a Scientific retort*


Your credibility to be "scientific" went out the window when you posted the false headline about Al Franken and the ballots in the trunk...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2016)

nononono said:


> *That makes absolutely no sense,  try again .....*


Whichever way the wind blows you go.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whichever way the wind blows you go.


Said the penguin to the iceberg.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2016)

In a region under siege from rising sea levels, the heavy rains brought flood worries to a new level. Instead of the storm surge many fear, the rain overwhelmed drainage systems in neighborhoods miles from the Atlantic Ocean and the nearby Chesapeake Bay. Homes that never flooded before were overrun with two or three feet of water.

Experts warn that flooding will likely increase in Virginia's Hampton Roads region, where Virginia Beach and six other cities are clustered on or near the state's low-lying coast. The land is sinking and the sea is rising at the highest rate on the East Coast, they say. Global warming threatens to draw more intense rain storms up the Eastern Seaboard.

http://staging.hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_VIRGINIA_RISING_FLOOD_FEARS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-11-24-10-30-05


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Your credibility to be "scientific" went out the window when you posted the false headline about Al Franken and the ballots in the trunk...


Stewart Smalley is a crook.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2016)

*Antarctic Sea Ice Has Not Shrunk In 100 Years*
Antarctic sea ice had barely changed from where it was 100 years ago, scientists have discovered, after pouring over the logbooks of great polar explorers such as Robert Falcon Scott and Ernest Shackleton. Experts were concerned that ice at the South Pole had declined significantly since the 1950s, which they feared was driven by man-made climate change. But new analysis suggests that conditions are now virtually identical to when the Terra Nova and Endurance sailed to the continent in the early 1900s, indicating that declines are part of a natural cycle and not the result of global warming. –Sarah Knapton, The Daily Telegraph, 24 November 2016


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Your credibility to be "scientific" went out the window when you posted the false headline about Al Franken and the ballots in the trunk...



*Mr Wez....do you accumulate your knowledge from the back of bubblegum wrappers ?*

* With each one of your posts you reveal your ignorance on a new level, please for your own sake do some research before you post.*

*Look up how the Senate seat was filled in the 2008 election in regards to Al Franken.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Antarctic Sea Ice Has Not Shrunk In 100 Years*
> Antarctic sea ice had barely changed from where it was 100 years ago, scientists have discovered, after pouring over the logbooks of great polar explorers such as Robert Falcon Scott and Ernest Shackleton. Experts were concerned that ice at the South Pole had declined significantly since the 1950s, which they feared was driven by man-made climate change. But new analysis suggests that conditions are now virtually identical to when the Terra Nova and Endurance sailed to the continent in the early 1900s, indicating that declines are part of a natural cycle and not the result of global warming. –Sarah Knapton, The Daily Telegraph, 24 November 2016


*Correspondingly the Grey matter ( Cumulatively ) of Democratic/Liberal/Progressives have shrunk in regards to their deductive reasoning regions.*

*And it's obvious as hell.........*


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a region under siege from rising sea levels, the heavy rains brought flood worries to a new level. Instead of the storm surge many fear, the rain overwhelmed drainage systems in neighborhoods miles from the Atlantic Ocean and the nearby Chesapeake Bay. Homes that never flooded before were overrun with two or three feet of water.
> 
> Experts warn that flooding will likely increase in Virginia's Hampton Roads region, where Virginia Beach and six other cities are clustered on or near the state's low-lying coast. The land is sinking and the sea is rising at the highest rate on the East Coast, they say. Global warming threatens to draw more intense rain storms up the Eastern Seaboard.
> 
> http://staging.hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_VIRGINIA_RISING_FLOOD_FEARS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-11-24-10-30-05



*Democrat/Liberal/Progressive Global Warming/Climate Change Lemming cry out that the sky is falling as they are fed new talking points.*

*Man o man, can't you guys/gals think for yourself once in awhile ?*


----------



## Wez (Nov 25, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Mr Wez....do you accumulate your knowledge from the back of bubblegum wrappers ?*
> 
> * With each one of your posts you reveal your ignorance on a new level, please for your own sake do some research before you post.*
> 
> *Look up how the Senate seat was filled in the 2008 election in regards to Al Franken.*


I did and posted the link, twice, what do you have?


----------



## Wez (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's another one for ya:

http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/campaign/126789-the-truth-about-the-2008-minnesota-senate-recount-a-response-to-democratic-party-still-disenfranchising-and-oppresing-votes

FoxNews lies to you Nono, sorry to break the news...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Here's another one for ya:
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/campaign/126789-the-truth-about-the-2008-minnesota-senate-recount-a-response-to-democratic-party-still-disenfranchising-and-oppresing-votes
> 
> FoxNews lies to you Nono, sorry to break the news...





Wez said:


> Here's another one for ya:
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/campaign/126789-the-truth-about-the-2008-minnesota-senate-recount-a-response-to-democratic-party-still-disenfranchising-and-oppresing-votes
> 
> FoxNews lies to you Nono, sorry to break the news...


WTF does Al Franken have to do with the climate?


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> I did and posted the link, twice, what do you have?



*I have the TRUTH, you post regurgitated LIES from leftist hack rags who have been proven time and time again to twist or misrepresent the facts til they fit their narrative.
Just as the votes were recounted over and over again until the desired outcome was achieved which put Al Franken in the senate. The senate seat they needed to achieve their goals.
I don't know what alternative universe you inhabited at that time but it sure was not the reality that transpired in Minnesota. 

This recaps pretty damn close how Al ( scumbag ) Franken stole the senate seat from Coleman.
*


*How Al Franken Won In Minnesota…If He Did*
Friday Jan 23, 2009 3:01 AM





The number who voted for Alan Stuart Franken, 58, for United States Senator was 1,212,431, give or take a few hundred. No one knows for sure. How many double-counted ballots did he get? How many felons’ votes? Other illegals? How many votes (to the nearest thousand, please) did ACORN scrape up for him, tossing voter registration forms like confetti in Democratic strongholds?

To cap it off, how many “votes” did Franken’s acolytes dig up after the election to cover Senator Norm Coleman’s 725-vote advantage on election night? Enough, it seems.  


Fraud not so much after Election Day, as before, might have thrust Franken into greatness — er, the Senate. Unless a Hail Mary pass in final proceedings propels incumbent Senator Coleman back into the lead, fraud will have won. Period.



A sufficient number of new votes would have been added to what’s still called a recount.  Informed Minnesotans ought to hang their heads in utter shame that it was even close.  

Coleman was a respected member of the Senate, an independent mind, a conciliator, a man of principles and fair play. He is far superior, in terms of intellect and experience and cool judgment, than the angry, hate-filled, demagogic, expatriate Minnesotan Al Franken.

Coleman’s expected cakewalk to a second term — by as much as 60-30 percent, it was thought, with a third guy in the race — seemed a certainty. In the polls, he led by double digits up to the very end. In the courts today, he is rated as a long shot.

What the hell happened?

The election was a virtual tie. At it stands now, Franken has a 225-vote lead and the state is shy one senator. If he “wins,” this surreal saga will bring to life his book-length parody, _Why Not Me? _(1999). To some it will recall his Stuart Smalley sketch of being “good enough, doggone it!”

Think of it: Reality mocks comedy.

When the smoke clears, mirrors put away, the chunky, snarly, obviously unqualified onetime pornographer (for Playboy), a delinquent taxpayer in several states, not paying even workers’ comp premiums for his talk radio employees in New York will have assembled enough votes to “win” — again, if he did.

Get-out-to-vote was all the rage. Minnesota’s goofy same-day registration law kicked in. State election officials swear by this law as “enfranchising.” They are myopically naïve not to see the law serves fraud. No telling how many, at this stage if ever, illegals’ voted. Local election judges, running tainted ballots twice for Franken, helped juice up the total. Shhh. The recount might have been a Potemkin Village, but election day hijinx remains problematical.

Anyone at all can vote in Minnesota, short of plucking names off grave markers. Legitimacy does not count. Election officials choose to trust, but not to verify. Mischief happens in razor-thin elections such as this one in my native state.

Post-election maneuvering nailed down Franken’s perhaps faux “victory.” Coleman’s lawyers were far too kind, practicing “Minnesota Nice.” They faced a pack of snarling partisan tigers out for blood. Truth did not matter. The aim was to “take down Coleman” by any and all means.

Some of Al’s team were imported from Washington state where they had done late deeds before, for the supposed winner there, Gov Christine Gregorie (D-Wash.), in 2004. They “found” enough votes, mainly in King County, to put the former state attorney general in office. What’s not to work in Minnesota? Coleman’s toothless legal team was clearly outlawyerd by crafty outsiders.

They were aided by a wobbly state canvassing board and local courts which bowed to Franken’s demands. It was uncanny. Secretary of State Mark Ritchie, a Democrat Party and ACRORN activist, was chairman of that board. Secretary Ritchie had the audacity — but not the legal authority — to ask all 87 counties to check again (_would they please?_) for presumed “mistakenly rejected” ballots to count. No uniform standards, each county was on its own. (It was Florida 2000 all over again.)
Selective searching for votes in Democrat-rich counties, sans standards, is inherently unfair, of course. Just as it was when the United States Supreme Court finally ruled in _Bush v. Gore_ (2000) by 7-2, not 5-4. (Thank heavens Miami-Dade stopped the counting nonsense, spawned by the outrageously partisan Florida Supreme Court.)

So, too, in Democrat-rich Minnesota counties, including the one-party Mesabi Iron Range, and in urban areas, trolling for Franken votes went deep. Franken’s people even phoned voters, from lists supplied by friendly counties, seeking to get their intent on rejected ballots. Call this real chutzpah.

It was farcical, if not so tragic, that votes appeared out of the ether, nearly all for Franken — 100 here, another 39 there. It all adds up. At the end, the 725 Coleman margin was breached. The number coming in for Franken was all out of proportion to those coming in for Coleman and the third man in the race, Dean Barkley.

Statistically, it made no sense. Still doesn’t, when you do the math.

Votes for Franken seemed weighted “heavier,” it seems, than for Coleman. “Equal protection” is a thing of the past, although key in _Bush v. Gore_. In this blue state, Obama got 300,000 more votes than Franken, however, proving a certain alertness to realities among some above-average bears in the Gopher state.

Naturally, the “D” rich counties, same as in Florida in 2000, were tapped for “new” votes for the “recount.” One recalls Gore’s slick attorney David Bois casting about for more “votes” only in four Democrat -rich precincts in Florida, and no where else, such as in the western panhandle, and calling it fair.

If Franken gets the nod, this election will live on in infamy. Loony tunes will have prevailed. One could laugh, or cry, about the result. Maybe both. In any event, its will seem a nightmare sketch from _SNL_ and Franken will laugh all the way to Washington, D.C.

This election from hell turned on one of the nastiest campaigns in state history. The potty-mouth comic employed blatantly false TV spots and print ads besmirching his foe’s reputation, fabricating his record. Vile name calling actually worked. Big-headed Franken said Coleman was a Bush lapdog, a pushover for Big Oil, a sell-out of his Senate votes, and “the fourth most corrupt senator in Congress.” (The latter smear was a non-fact gleaned from Franken ally’s nutty “survey.”) The scummy excrement Franken used to blast Coleman was apparently enough to pass muster with uninformed, gullible, juvenile, celebrity-struck loony tunes of Minnesota — 1.2 million of them! Dumbness carries with it the lack of critical facilities.

It is no surprise, either, that Coleman’s defamation suit against Franken late in the campaign was swept off the table by a see-no, hear-no, speak-no-evil minor court. Just another ruling for the Democrat on the road to dubious, always-to-be-tainted “victory.” Someone ought to write a book!

Whether the 1.2 million voters know it, or care, they’ve besmirched Minnesota’s reputation of sending thoughtful, sensible, skillful politicians to the U.S. Senate — such as Hubert Humphrey, Walter Mondale, David Durenburger and Rudy Boschwitz– with the notable exception lately of the forgettable Mark Dayton, but he’s another wacky story.

Will the legal Franken voters, later recognizing their error in judgment, be ashamed? The short answer is no. Partisan hubris will set in. (Besides, guilt is easily pardoned when "winning is everything.") Rules, who needs ’em? And what did Stalin say about the ballot boxes? Who controls them, wins. Case in point: Minnesota Senatorial Election, 2008


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 25, 2016)

nononono said:


> *I have the TRUTH, you post regurgitated LIES from leftist hack rags who have been proven time and time again to twist or misrepresent the facts til they fit their narrative.
> Just as the votes were recounted over and over again until the desired outcome was achieved which put Al Franken in the senate. The senate seat they needed to achieve their goals.
> I don't know what alternative universe you inhabited at that time but it sure was not the reality that transpired in Minnesota.
> 
> ...


Smells suspiciously familiar to what we have going on in my district, as we speak.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Antarctic Sea Ice Has Not Shrunk In 100 Years*
> Antarctic sea ice had barely changed from where it was 100 years ago, scientists have discovered, after pouring over the logbooks of great polar explorers such as Robert Falcon Scott and Ernest Shackleton. Experts were concerned that ice at the South Pole had declined significantly since the 1950s, which they feared was driven by man-made climate change. But new analysis suggests that conditions are now virtually identical to when the Terra Nova and Endurance sailed to the continent in the early 1900s, indicating that declines are part of a natural cycle and not the result of global warming. –Sarah Knapton, The Daily Telegraph, 24 November 2016


Since E took the last one guess its my turn. First, lame-O climate thread that this may be, its still consider de rigueur to link the real article and not the newsfeed.  Plus that way it looks like you actually bothered to read it. I know its frightfully dull, but its actually from a real journal and its a freebie and here's the link. 

http://www.the-cryosphere.net/10/2721/2016/tc-10-2721-2016.pdf

So, I know this is off topic and an imposition-but-your fashion breakdowns on Michelle were not to be missed.  Can we look forward to a shoes up analysis of Melania anytime soon?  With that Brannon guy running around saying he thinks he's Thomas Cromwell to Henry VIII I don't blame her for staying away.  Chop chop.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 26, 2016)

Evidence that the ice sheets in the Antarctic are not disappearing as fast as predicted in the last IPCC report is not exactly news at this point. The Antarctic behaves very differently from the open sea ice of the Arctic, and effort has been put into figuring out why.  The Cryo paper is an interesting historical contribution.  It would be quite something to get to go into the Royal Society reading room and peruse the actual log from the Discovery.  Recent findings indicate that in the Antarctic, the outer ice is older and rougher, with the new ice located more internally.  That’s different from the Arctic where the younger sea ice is located on the periphery. In the Antarctic it also appears that wind patterns and currents cluster the ice band around the continent, basically acting like one of those sleeves you can pull out of the freezer to keep drinks cool. So the model is it's a homeostatic mechanism to insulate the land ice sheets. And that’s a good thing. The bad thing is that it means that the component of sea level rise that IPCC attributed to melting in the Antarctic must be coming from somewhere else.  Either thermal expansion of the oceans predominates more than has been attributed, or something else (the Greenland ice sheet comes to mind) is melting faster than expected.  Anyway, that's the view from false premise land.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0034425716301481


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bleating, "you lie"
> Bleat, "you deny"
> They bleat of projections
> In the processor's eye.
> ...


See, that's fun.  But who's your butcher?


----------



## Wez (Nov 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Smells suspiciously familiar to what we have going on in my district, as we speak.


Except it's been debunked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice frosty grass at the polo's


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice frosty grass at the polo's


Socal Sports complex too.


----------



## Wez (Nov 26, 2016)

_WASHINGTON — Senator Jim Inhofe, a Republican from Oklahoma, became the object of global ridicule recently when he sauntered onto the floor of the world’s greatest deliberative body with what he declared was persuasive evidence climate change was a hoax. In his hands was a snowball._

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6815270


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> WTF does Al Franken have to do with the climate?


For one he's waaaaaaay smarter than you . . . and has a decent head of hair to boot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

nononono said:


> *I have the TRUTH, you post regurgitated LIES from leftist hack rags who have been proven time and time again to twist or misrepresent the facts til they fit their narrative.
> Just as the votes were recounted over and over again until the desired outcome was achieved which put Al Franken in the senate. The senate seat they needed to achieve their goals.
> I don't know what alternative universe you inhabited at that time but it sure was not the reality that transpired in Minnesota.
> 
> ...


Where's the link Mr. Potato Head?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Smells suspiciously familiar to what we have going on in my district, as we speak.


You are nothing if not predictable, whine, whine, whine or gloat, gloat, gloat . . . do you ever hold anyone accountable for what they do or is it just party based? (Cuz' I know it's not purely ideology because you have fallen in love with all things Trump . . . have you ordered the $149.50 "Make America Great Again!" Christmas tree ornament? . . . or maybe the dress Ivanka wore for yourself or someone special?)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice frosty grass at the polo's


Gee, there is still winter? The 2 degrees hasn't wiped that out yet? Might want to tell those people in Miami that maybe they are sinking, it's not the sea rising!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

The underlying inevitability of the situation is that water levels have continued to rise, leading many to ponder the impact on ocean levels by global warming.  From 1996 to 2015, water levels for Miami Beach for high and low tide rose about 4.2 inches, according to data from the University of Miami.

https://weather.com/news/news/miami-beach-state-florida-sand-shortages


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Evidence that the ice sheets in the Antarctic are not disappearing as fast as predicted in the last IPCC report is not exactly news at this point. The Antarctic behaves very differently from the open sea ice of the Arctic, and effort has been put into figuring out why.  The Cryo paper is an interesting historical contribution.  It would be quite something to get to go into the Royal Society reading room and peruse the actual log from the Discovery.  Recent findings indicate that in the Antarctic, the outer ice is older and rougher, with the new ice located more internally.  That’s different from the Arctic where the younger sea ice is located on the periphery. In the Antarctic it also appears that wind patterns and currents cluster the ice band around the continent, basically acting like one of those sleeves you can pull out of the freezer to keep drinks cool. So the model is it's a homeostatic mechanism to insulate the land ice sheets. And that’s a good thing. The bad thing is that it means that the component of sea level rise that IPCC attributed to melting in the Antarctic must be coming from somewhere else.  Either thermal expansion of the oceans predominates more than has been attributed, or something else (the Greenland ice sheet comes to mind) is melting faster than expected.  Anyway, that's the view from false premise land.
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0034425716301481


This canard seems to come around every year or so, waxing and waning with the Antarctic sea ice.  As I recall the best responses,  the floating ice surrounding Antarctica consists of two parts - the thin portion that freezes up every winter and melts off almost completely in the summer, and the thick sort-of-permanent ice sheets that project out from the toes of upland glaciers.  From the standpoint of ice mass balance, the frozen-then-thawed sea ice doesn't much matter because it is the same water changing phases back and  forth.  What matters for the ice sheets is the rate of icebergs breaking off at the northern extremities, and the total  volume of new glacier ice being formed by snowfall and the rate at which the glaciers deliver ice to the shelves.

Good discussion here -- https://www.skepticalscience.com/antarctica-gaining-ice.htm


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's the link Mr. Potato Head?


*Hey Ballsack, hit " Click to Expand " then you can view it.*

*Democratic Adult Children....sheeez luueeezz ..gotta walkem to the drinking fountain.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For one he's waaaaaaay smarter than you . . . and has a decent head of hair to boot.


My hair laughs at his hair.
He has rat hair, like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> _WASHINGTON — Senator Jim Inhofe, a Republican from Oklahoma, became the object of global ridicule recently when he sauntered onto the floor of the world’s greatest deliberative body with what he declared was persuasive evidence climate change was a hoax. In his hands was a snowball._
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6815270


Maybe someone should let the Senator know that climate change happens every year.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For one he's waaaaaaay smarter than you . . . and has a decent head of hair to boot.


Al Franken is smart?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, there is still winter? The 2 degrees hasn't wiped that out yet? Might want to tell those people in Miami that maybe they are sinking, it's not the sea rising!


Their insurance premiums should be telling them what they need to know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The underlying inevitability of the situation is that water levels have continued to rise, leading many to ponder the impact on ocean levels by global warming.  From 1996 to 2015, water levels for Miami Beach for high and low tide rose about 4.2 inches, according to data from the University of Miami.
> 
> https://weather.com/news/news/miami-beach-state-florida-sand-shortages


The University of Miami Hurricanes you say?  Interesting.  The Insurance companies will let us know where Florida is at and, whether (NPI) or not rising seas are manageable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The University of Miami Hurricanes you say?  Interesting.  The Insurance companies will let us know where Florida is at and, whether (NPI) or not rising seas are manageable.


Yes, yes, the "market" will work it all out, nothing to see here, nothing to worry about, the "market" cures all evils . . . eventually.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, the "market" will work it all out, nothing to see here, nothing to worry about, the "market" cures all evils . . . eventually.


On the contrary.  The market is not there to cure climate change but rather to put a price on that change.  But again, the government is bailing out yet another industry, Tourism:

From your article:

Before Hurricane Matthew struck, a $13.5 million project was underway to replenish Jacksonville area beaches with 650,000 thousand cubic yards of sand over seven miles. Local officials were certain that the same amount of sand was lost from the hurricane and the amount of sand needed for the project will likely double.

The Program for the Study of Developed Shorelines at Western Carolina University has cataloged erosion and beach nourishment programs through the years and has stood at the forefront of understanding for popular beach destinations such as Miami Beach that are quickly losing sand.
Miami Beach specifically has had only one completed nourishment episode – *paid for the by federal government *– that supplemented the beach with 350,000 cubic yards of sand in 1987, the program reported. 

The single project alone carried a $5 million  price tag, or more than $10 million in 2016.

The entire state of Florida is faced with a similar dilemma. With 495 different nourishment projects listed, $1.4 billion has been spent to keep sand on the beaches of Florida.


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> On the contrary.  The market is not there to cure climate change but rather to put a price on that change.  But again, the government is bailing out yet another industry, Tourism:
> 
> From your article:
> 
> ...



*Husky poo and Weezy could learn a thing or two by just reading your posts and the intent there in instead of automatically disputing the subject matter.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Husky poo and Weezy could learn a thing or two by just reading your posts and the intent there in instead of automatically disputing the subject matter.*


They could learn something from reading and understanding the articles they post too.


----------



## Wez (Nov 26, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Husky poo and Weezy could learn a thing or two by just reading your posts and the intent there in instead of automatically disputing the subject matter.*


Yea, BIZ cut and pastes are an endless rabbit hole, I listen to experts and mock fools like you, I'm good with that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, BIZ cut and pastes are an endless rabbit hole, I listen to experts and mock fools like you, I'm good with that.


I do cut and paste.  But what I enjoy most is cutting and pasting from the articles that HD post to make the opposite point of what he assumes I am trying to make.  "Ehhh, What's up doc?"


----------



## Wez (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do cut and paste.  But what I enjoy most is cutting and pasting from the articles that HD post to make the opposite point of what he assumes I am trying to make.  "Ehhh, What's up doc?"


Yea, if that's the case, you haven't done a good job showing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do cut and paste.  But what I enjoy most is cutting and pasting from the articles that HD post to make the opposite point of what he assumes I am trying to make.  "Ehhh, What's up doc?"


Yep, bouncy, bouncy, bouncy . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, if that's the case, you haven't done a good job showing it.


I can only lead you to the water.......since there is not enough sand in Florida.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, bouncy, bouncy, bouncy . . .


Great article by the way.


----------



## Wez (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can only lead you to the water.......since there is not enough sand in Florida.


Sorry, but you have a track record of "thinking" you have the goods on people, when you really don't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sorry, but you have a track record of "thinking" you have the goods on people, when you really don't.


I wish those "goods" were worth something.  I could quit work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wish those "goods" were worth something.  I could quit work.


You work?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You work?


Yes.


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, BIZ cut and pastes are an endless rabbit hole, I listen to experts and mock fools like you, I'm good with that.



*Weezy, if what he " Cut and Pastes " supports his premise then you're the fool for falling down some adjoining rabbit hole that has no bearing on his subject matter. 

I doubt very much you have the patience to listen to an expert. Your attention span is most likely equivalent to the time frame from your couch to your refrigerator and back.

You say you " Tease " fools, but I suspect it is you who has been mocked. 

Case in point : 

Why would you feed alcohol to an animal, or endorse it as you have with your avatar. Only a weak minded individual would bring potential harm to an animal.
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


Just here or out in the real world?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

nononono said:


> *
> Case in point :
> 
> Why would you feed alcohol to an animal, or endorse it as you have with your avatar. Only a weak minded individual would bring potential harm to an animal.*


It's a marinade, marinade from the inside . . . it softens the meat . . . do you know anything beyond info wars?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just here or out in the real world?


Yes


----------



## Wez (Nov 26, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Why would you feed alcohol to an animal, or endorse it as you have with your avatar. Only a weak minded individual would bring potential harm to an animal.*


Oddly enough, the chicken requested it after reading a few of your posts...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oddly enough, the chicken requested it after reading a few of your posts...


Did that chicken asked to have it's head cut off after reading a few of yours?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 26, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Weezy, if what he " Cut and Pastes " supports his premise then you're the fool for falling down some adjoining rabbit hole that has no bearing on his subject matter.
> 
> I doubt very much you have the patience to listen to an expert. Your attention span is most likely equivalent to the time frame from your couch to your refrigerator and back.
> 
> ...


Chickens will eat or drink anything.
I think wez just likes to get his liquered up before he chokes it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Chickens will eat or drink anything.
> I think wez just likes to get his liquered up before he chokes it.


How did I not see that joke? That was an easy set up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2016)

President-elect Trump has pledged to “drain the swamp.”  The ethanol mandate is a good place to start because it may be the most visible and lasting example of how crony capitalists create Baptist and Bootlegger schemes to enrich themselves with taxpayer dollars. 

https://fee.org/articles/the-real-reason-we-have-ethanol-in-our-gas/?utm_source=ribbon


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> President-elect Trump has pledged to “drain the swamp.”  The ethanol mandate is a good place to start because it may be the most visible and lasting example of how crony capitalists create Baptist and Bootlegger schemes to enrich themselves with taxpayer dollars.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/the-real-reason-we-have-ethanol-in-our-gas/?utm_source=ribbon


What's in it for Trump?


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> President-elect Trump has pledged to “drain the swamp.”  The ethanol mandate is a good place to start because it may be the most visible and lasting example of how crony capitalists create Baptist and Bootlegger schemes to enrich themselves with taxpayer dollars.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/the-real-reason-we-have-ethanol-in-our-gas/?utm_source=ribbon


So much ignorance in one article.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2016)

espola said:


> So much ignorance in one article.


Agree.

For example:



> Just think, lawmakers acting like chemists, telling refiners how to make gasoline.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2016)

*The Costs of Hysteria*

*https://fee.org/articles/the-costs-of-hysteria/?utm_medium=popular_widget*



> Suppose the “scientific consensus” on climate change is right. Let’s also stipulate, for the sake of argument, that the computer projections used by the United Nations and the US government are correct, and that economists are able to translate those data into meaningful projections about costs and benefits to people living in the future with climate change.
> 
> Despite what the public has been led to believe, the situation is not a crisis at all — and certainly not something that demands drastic government actions to avert serious damage to the environment. *In fact, implementing the wrong policy can cause far more damage than it can prevent.*


Too bad pussy grabbing took center stage for Trump haters and the HRC campaign.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2016)

Happiness is washing all three of my cars in the rain yesterday.  The rinse cycle was effortless.  My neighbors started pulling up in the cup-de-sac.  I sent them to 7-11 to get me a six pack each of Tower 10's and washed 3 more cars.  I'm sipping one right now.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Happiness is washing all three of my cars in the rain yesterday.  The rinse cycle was effortless.  My neighbors started pulling up in the cup-de-sac.  I sent them to 7-11 to get me a six pack each of Tower 10's and washed 3 more cars.  I'm sipping one right now.


You need to come up to Oceanside and have a Hellfire IPA at Legacy.
Im buying.
btw, you missed the alt right, super secret, grand dragon, meeting with me and the sheriff on Saturday.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 27, 2016)

Keeping with the thread,...
Weather was rainy all weekend in Oceanside.
Id say we got about an inch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You need to come up to Oceanside and have a Hellfire IPA at Legacy.
> Im buying.
> btw, you missed the alt right, super secret, grand dragon, meeting with me and the sheriff on Saturday.


Yeah I heard.  Legacy, my between match stop when playing at the complex.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yeah I heard.  Legacy, my between match stop when playing at the complex.


You been there?
Call me next time. I live right up the hill.
Im a Founding Father.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You been there?
> Call me next time. I live right up the hill.
> Im a Founding Father.


Maybe not, now that I think of it.  Just east of the OC complex on O-side blvd just past college on right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You need to come up to Oceanside and have a Hellfire IPA at Legacy.
> Im buying.
> btw, you missed the alt right, super secret, grand dragon, meeting with me and the sheriff on Saturday.


Now you gone and dun it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You need to come up to Oceanside and have a Hellfire IPA at Legacy.
> Im buying.
> btw, you missed the alt right, super secret, grand dragon, meeting with me and the sheriff on Saturday.


You didn't happen to pick up my hood did you? I can't find it anywhere, maybe my kids are playing with it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't happen to pick up my hood did you? I can't find it anywhere, maybe my kids are playing with it.


The dry wick nike one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The Costs of Hysteria*
> 
> *https://fee.org/articles/the-costs-of-hysteria/?utm_medium=popular_widget*
> 
> ...


I love it when you cuss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The dry wick nike one?


Yes, white with a point on top.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe not, now that I think of it.  Just east of the OC complex on O-side blvd just past college on right?


Nope.
Dats where dakine Island grinds stay.


Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't happen to pick up my hood did you? I can't find it anywhere, maybe my kids are playing with it.


Its easy to get them switched.
They all look alike.
Mine has slightly bigger eye holes ( safety first) and has a very expensive thread pattern.
Have you checked Bannon headquarters to see if anyone has turned one in?
If not, they can issue you a new one after your cerimonial paddling at the next pow wow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love it when you cuss.


Whoops I meant vagina grabbing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nope.
> Dats where dakine Island grinds stay.
> 
> Its easy to get them switched.
> ...


Good idea, I will call Steve.
BTW I am up for a promotion, Imperial Wizard, I think that comes with a new hood.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good idea, I will call Steve.
> BTW I am up for a promotion, Imperial Wizard, I think that comes with a new hood.


That's right!
Your stepping up to junior wizard, congrats.
You get a new, silk blend, pointy hat, a pair of monogrammed slippers, and a Ron Popiel pocket fisherman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nope.
> Dats where dakine Island grinds stay.
> 
> I didn't know you spoke pigeon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> That's right!
> Your stepping up to junior wizard, congrats.
> You get a new, silk blend, pointy hat, a pair of monogrammed slippers, and a Ron Popiel pocket fisherman.


Thank you, It takes a lot of hard work and False Accusations to get where I am.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 28, 2016)

I speak mostly jive.
I forgot pidgeon proper.
Been many moons since I lived in paradise.


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, if that's the case, you haven't done a good job showing it.


*No....you cannot discern intent. Nice try at a small puff of smoke..... *


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2016)

espola said:


> So much ignorance in one article.


*You obviously do NOT know much about fuel and the Internal Combustion Engine ......*

*As usual you make a comment on something that you have not researched much if any.*

*Ethanol ( E 10 & E15 ) mandated by the Government are terrible for vehicles and the internal components of modern engines.*
*Absolutely terrible.*

*So once again Spola you have displayed that lovely " Ignorance " you attempt to cast on everyone else.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2016)

nononono said:


> *As usual you make a comment on something that you have not researched much if any.*


You worried he's gonna take your title?


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> You worried he's gonna take your title?




*I have no titles, he has destroyed his credibility though.*
*You do have a shot at his rep at your rate....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I speak mostly jive.
> I forgot pidgeon proper.
> Been many moons since I lived in paradise.


Your pidgin is maikaʻi


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2016)

nononono said:


> *I have no titles, he has destroyed his credibility though.*


At least he had some...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your pidgin is maikaʻi


Thanks, bruddah.
Thats what a true Hawaiian says.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I speak mostly jive.


Been waiting all day to post this...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Been waiting all day to post this...


Why wait?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why wait?


Working.
I teed it up, and thought someone would pick it up.
I was surprised nobody took the line.
That scene is hilarious to our generation because we all remember Mrs. Cleaver.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 28, 2016)

Re how we’d entertain ourselves after the election.  By far the funniest thing is this homestyle microcosm of white class/culture factions trying to pretend their disagreements are about race instead of how they can barely stand each other. Spilled over onto climate/weather thread like the pie fight scene on Blazing Saddles. Gotta love it. That’s Yankee bean soup, cole slaw and tuna surprise.


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> At least he had some...



*Oh Geeeez Weezy....that's so 3rd grade. Come on now, you can raise your semantic level at least to the grade you dropped out at....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Working.
> I teed it up, and thought someone would pick it up.
> I was surprised nobody took the line.
> That scene is hilarious to our generation because we all remember Mrs. Cleaver.


Must have been before my time, how old are you anyway?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks, bruddah.
> Thats what a true Hawaiian says.


Well I'm a bit of a mixed plate but mostly Hawaiian with chinese, spanish, and some other side dishes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Been waiting all day to post this...


Classic


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Re how we’d entertain ourselves after the election.  By far the funniest thing is this homestyle microcosm of white class/culture factions trying to pretend their disagreements are about race instead of how they can barely stand each other. Spilled over onto climate/weather thread like the pie fight scene on Blazing Saddles. Gotta love it. That’s Yankee bean soup, cole slaw and tuna surprise.


I have to admit, it is kinda funny.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must have been before my time, how old are you anyway?


Re-runs.
I watched re-runs.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Well I'm a bit of a mixed plate but mostly Hawaiian with chinese, spanish, and some other side dishes.



*I think that describes most of America, although some don't want to admit it.*

*I would classify myself as Heinz 57....and a nice blend at that.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2016)

Swiss Neutrality Depends on Nuclear Power

https://fee.org/articles/swiss-neutrality-depends-on-nuclear-power/

The German "_Energiewende_", the radical change of energy policy by the government after the 2011 accident in Japan, is by far the greatest shift in the strategy regarding energy supply since the age of industrialisation. The decision had a political goal: conservative chancellor Angela Merkel wanted to prevent a rise in support for the German environmentalist party and promptly decided to shut down all nuclear reactors by 2022.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2016)

The more Nuclear Power the better I say...


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Nov 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Been waiting all day to post this...


Classic...

Nice Beaver


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> The more Nuclear Power the better I say...


I agree in principle, but in practice the US Congress has shown its political weakness by not completing its obligation to open a high-level waste disposal site.  Until we do so, we should stop creating more of it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2016)

espola said:


> I agree in principle, but in practice the US Congress has shown its political weakness by not completing its obligation to open a high-level waste disposal site.  Until we do so, we should stop creating more of it.


Can't we just drop it into Volcanoes?  8)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2016)

espola said:


> I agree in principle, but in practice the US Congress has shown its political weakness by not completing its obligation to open a high-level waste disposal site.  Until we do so, we should stop creating more of it.


Funny, that is how I categorize your posts, high level waste.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can't we just drop it into Volcanoes?  8)


That might lead to climate change...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can't we just drop it into Volcanoes?  8)


You could have spola add to his rubbish pile.


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can't we just drop it into Volcanoes?  8)


That was proposed, sorta, some time ago - place sealed containers of the waste in subduction zones on the sea bottom where they would be carried into the Earth by tectonic movement.   The plan was scuttled by big-money investors who were aware of our improving technical ability to capitalize on resources on the sea bottom, so don't go mucking it up needlessly.

The DOE has spent a large amount of money (allegedly about $38 billion but no one is really sure) to locate, prepare, construct and test the intended site at Yucca Mountain, inside the boundary of the Nevada Test Site, one of the most-nuked areas in the world.  For purely political reasons (YM is in Harry Reid's state, and the local NIMBYs don't like it) the site is now shut down, with only security guards on site to keep the public away.  Most nuclear waste in the country is spent fuel assemblies from nuclear power reactors, which are stored in over 100 sites associated with the industry.  The map looks like someone fired buckshot at it - 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Mountain_nuclear_waste_repository#/media/File:Nuclear_waste_locations_USA.jpg
Even San Onofre Nuclear Generating Station, which will never deliver another bit of atomic electricity to the grid, is required to store its waste on site "indefinitely", which in NRC terms means longer than 220 years.


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

espola said:


> That was proposed, sorta, some time ago - place sealed containers of the waste in subduction zones on the sea bottom where they would be carried into the Earth by tectonic movement.   The plan was scuttled by big-money investors who were aware of our improving technical ability to capitalize on resources on the sea bottom, so don't go mucking it up needlessly.
> 
> The DOE has spent a large amount of money (allegedly about $38 billion but no one is really sure) to locate, prepare, construct and test the intended site at Yucca Mountain, inside the boundary of the Nevada Test Site, one of the most-nuked areas in the world.  For purely political reasons (YM is in Harry Reid's state, and the local NIMBYs don't like it) the site is now shut down, with only security guards on site to keep the public away.  Most nuclear waste in the country is spent fuel assemblies from nuclear power reactors, which are stored in over 100 sites associated with the industry.  The map looks like someone fired buckshot at it -
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Mountain_nuclear_waste_repository#/media/File:Nuclear_waste_locations_USA.jpg
> Even San Onofre Nuclear Generating Station, which will never deliver another bit of atomic electricity to the grid, is required to store its waste on site "indefinitely", which in NRC terms means longer than 220 years.


We could bake the waste into bullets and fire them into illegal immigrants, pregnant women seeking abortions, gays and Muslims, I'm surprised that hasn't been proposed.  Sorry, that would only solve one problem, not two...


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> We could bake the waste into bullets and fire them into illegal immigrants, pregnant women seeking abortions, gays and Muslims, I'm surprised that hasn't been proposed.  Sorry, that would only solve one problem, not two...


Then the waste would be floating around the country in unknown locations.  I must admit that at one time I proposed to SDG&E that they "solve" their nuclear waste problem by sending it out in proportional packets to all their stockholders.  

As an aside, one of the few places where you can be assured there is no nuclear waste is large municipal landfills, since they are routinely scanned to detect illegal dumping.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> We could bake the waste into bullets and fire them into illegal immigrants, pregnant women seeking abortions, gays and Muslims, I'm surprised that hasn't been proposed.  Sorry, that would only solve one problem, not two...


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... you are an original Wezzer....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> We could bake the waste into bullets and fire them into illegal immigrants, pregnant women seeking abortions, gays and Muslims, I'm surprised that hasn't been proposed.  Sorry, that would only solve one problem, not two...





Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... you are an original Wezzer....


About as original as a commie lover can get.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


>


Why would you take a genius and put his face on such a dipshit meme?


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> About as original as a commie lover can get.


If I'm a Commie lover, you guys are Fascists fanbois...


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why would you take a genius and put his face on such a dipshit meme?


Because this forum is filled with dipshits...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> If I'm a Commie lover, you guys are Fascists fanbois...


You love dem commies.
Embrace your inner leftism.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because this forum is filled with dipshits...


97% of you believe that co2 is "pollution".


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> The more Nuclear Power the better I say...



*I'm shocked ! I have to agree.....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *I'm shocked ! I have to agree.....*


You dont live in the fallout shaddow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> We could bake the waste into bullets and fire them into illegal immigrants, pregnant women seeking abortions, gays and Muslims, I'm surprised that hasn't been proposed.  Sorry, that would only solve one problem, not two...


It could be packaged as the stuff that causes global warming, then all the deniers could eat it up to prove the rest of the world wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> 97% of you believe that co2 is "pollution".


Is that what you are told?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you are told?


Ask the dumbass who posted the meme.


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ask the dumbass who posted the meme.


You do know there are other chemicals that are released when you process and burn fossil fuels?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 30, 2016)

Anybody here not use fossils fuels?
Anybody here have a viable alternative?


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anybody here not use fossils fuels?
> Anybody here have a viable alternative?


That's the point, isn't it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> You do know there are other chemicals that are released when you process and burn fossil fuels?


Is that the 97% you speak of, Gilligan?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

espola said:


> That's the point, isn't it?


Actually, the point is where its always been, ..
right on the top of your head.


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anybody here not use fossils fuels?
> Anybody here have a viable alternative?


Continuing to use fossil fuels is not a crime nobody is saying that, what I think is asinine is dismissing outright the possibility that agw is a real thing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Continuing to use fossil fuels is not a crime nobody is saying that, what I think is asinine is dismissing outright the possibility that agw is a real thing.


Is it possible we have some impact on the climate?
Absolutely.
Is it probable that we are having any measurable effect?
Very debatable.
Does the hysteria match the data?
Absolutely not.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is it possible we have some impact on the climate?
> Absolutely.
> Is it probable that we are having any measurable effect?
> Very debatable.
> ...


You shouldn't be using up all your denial tokens on the climate.  You're going to need a bunch more for Trump and friends.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont live in the fallout shaddow.



*Do you ???*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

espola said:


> You shouldn't be using up all your denial tokens on the climate.  You're going to need a bunch more for Trump and friends.


What am i denying, magoo?


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Continuing to use fossil fuels is not a crime nobody is saying that, what I think is asinine is dismissing outright the possibility that *agw* is a real thing.


*What is agw ......?*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Do you ???*


I did.
I guess I still do, seeing as that San Onofre is still loaded with "waste".
Dont get me wrong, Im no no nukes welfare hippie.
I just want some forward planning in place in regards to waste, and emergency contingencies.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *What is agw ......?*


Always Going Whacko


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I did.
> I guess I still do, seeing as that San Onofre is still loaded with "waste".
> Dont get me wrong, Im no no nukes welfare hippie.
> I just want some forward planning in place in regards to waste, and emergency contingencies.



*Speaking of the San Onofre plant, that plant would be still up and running if not for the incompetence of SCE engineers who would NOT take responsibility for their phucked up design they sent to Mitsubishi Int. Look it up. The shut down of that plant in my eyes was manufactured after they dicked the dog.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Always Going Whacko


*I'll take that, but is that agw a Weezy typo I assume ?*


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is it probable that we are having any measurable effect?
> Very debatable.


Where did you get your Earth Science Phd Doctor?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Where did you get your Earth Science Phd Doctor?


Do I need one to have an opinion, or to question the administrative authority?
Im no PHD, but Im sure as hell an American who can ask questions and believe or not believe anything I fucking damn well please.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Speaking of the San Onofre plant, that plant would be still up and running if not for the incompetence of SCE engineers who would NOT take responsibility for their phucked up design they sent to Mitsubishi Int. Look it up. The shut down of that plant in my eyes was manufactured after they dicked the dog.*


What Im concerned about, is the lack of serious planning, or ability to deal with nuclear waste.
Whether its a regulatory hang up, or a governmental can down the road problem, I dont know, but something as serious as nuclear energy should be planned in a way that ties up all the loose ends.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do I need one to have an opinion, or to question the administrative authority?
> Im no PHD, but Im sure as hell an American who can ask questions and believe or not believe anything I fucking damn well please.


And that is the essence of your "debate".


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im no PHD, but Im sure as hell an American who can ask questions and believe or not believe anything I fucking damn well please.


...and that kids, is how Trump became President.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What Im concerned about, is the lack of serious planning, or ability to deal with nuclear waste.
> Whether its a regulatory hang up, or a governmental can down the road problem, I dont know, but something as serious as nuclear energy should be planned in a way that ties up all the loose ends.


I have a bottle of potassium iodide tablets in my medicine chest - useful in fringe events, although at my age probably pointless.

I got caught in one of the traffic jams caused by moving the old steam generators out of San Onofre a few years ago, using all 4 lanes of I-5 South for a distance.  If they can move something like that, they can move the spent fuel casks to Nevada with less risk than leaving them on a cliff above the Pacific Ocean, in a dedsignated tsunami zone.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and that kids, is how Trump became President.


Same as BHO...hope & change indeed.


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Same as BHO...hope & change indeed.


On that we agree, and his came with a gigantic middle finger.  Human molotov...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

espola said:


> I have a bottle of potassium iodide tablets in my medicine chest - useful in fringe events, although at my age probably pointless.
> 
> I got caught in one of the traffic jams caused by moving the old steam generators out of San Onofre a few years ago, using all 4 lanes of I-5 South for a distance.  If they can move something like that, they can move the spent fuel casks to Nevada with less risk than leaving them on a cliff above the Pacific Ocean, in a dedsignated tsunami zone.


Youd be better off with an extra set of diapers.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 30, 2016)

Its interesting. Nuclear energy has been quiescent enough as an issue that it hasn't been completely blown beyond rationality by propaganda and the culture wars.  At least not yet.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 30, 2016)

espola said:


> That was proposed, sorta, some time ago - place sealed containers of the waste in subduction zones on the sea bottom where they would be carried into the Earth by tectonic movement.


Getting it down in the subduction zone doesn't sound straightforward....and it would be slow. Don't think the mantle's hot enough to melt the uranium oxide, certainly wouldn't change the isotope decay. But I guess the idea would be to pulverize it and dilute it-sort of unenrich it. 

Another idea would be to dump it deep down into the bowels of Mt. Trump. Was reading "Grinch" tonight to kid-must be where idea came from.  "top of Mt. Krumpit....tiptop to dump it". Trump's NPD magma chambers are inexhaustibly empty and go way way down into the core. Enough heat and pressure to ramp up the efficiency of the fission process and finish it out at a nice steady bubble? Maybe. Or perhaps it would release heat so fast  there'd be this massive Twitterstorm eruption that would leave the internet radioactive and unusable for generations.  I guess we'd just have to try it and see.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 30, 2016)

On second thought, the way that old rooster crows sounds like he's already got a problem with a spent rod.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I did.
> I guess I still do, seeing as that San Onofre is still loaded with "waste".
> Dont get me wrong, Im no no nukes welfare hippie.
> I just want some forward planning in place in regards to waste, and emergency contingencies.


Seeing as they will just bury that stuff right there at Old Man's then plow the plant down to make it all look like it was never there? Our grandkids will be camping there . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do I need one to have an opinion, or to question the administrative authority?
> Im no PHD, but Im sure as hell an American who can ask questions and believe or not believe anything I fucking damn well please.


Who told you to question that particular science? Possibly those that would benefit most from it's denial?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> On that we agree, and his came with a gigantic middle finger.  Human molotov...


Obama, just by his mere image, motivated a whole strain of "activist" that were slowing dying off and are now invigorated by Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


>


oh look!! The popular vote!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> 97% of you believe that co2 is "pollution".


It could be.  No doubt life expectancy has increased and thus the alarmist and skeptic polluters live and pollute longer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you to question that particular science? Possibly those that would benefit most from it's denial?


Is that how you guys got the 97% popular vote for the renewable unreliable energy industry?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and that kids, is how Trump became President.


Well it sure wasnʻt the popular vote was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seeing as they will just bury that stuff right there at Old Man's then plow the plant down to make it all look like it was never there? Our grandkids will be camping there . . .


Youʻre gonna have grandkids?!!


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that how you guys got the 97% popular vote for the renewable unreliable energy industry?


Not at all.  NASA, NOAA don't receive funding from the Alt energy industry, despite what conspiracy clowns on the right might think.


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Well it sure wasnʻt the popular vote was it?


It was the idiot vote I'm guessing... That theory is true here at least.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not at all.  NASA, NOAA don't receive funding from the Alt energy industry, despite what conspiracy clowns on the right might think.


Why would they need to?  They are funded and subsidized by the taxpayer whether the taxpayer likes it or not.


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would they need to?  They are funded and subsidized by the taxpayer whether the taxpayer likes it or not.


Awww poor poor BIZ, so angry he can't direct his tax dollars, he wants special treatment...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> It was the idiot vote I'm guessing... That theory is true here at least.


You mean the idiot pollsters and media that had HRC supporters thinking "Mission Accomplished"?


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean the idiot pollsters and media that had HRC supporters thinking "Mission Accomplished"?


I did my part, a vote against Trump, can't speak to what the rest of America did...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Awww poor poor BIZ, so angry he can't direct his tax dollars, he wants special treatment...


I donʻt get angry.  I just avoid paying as much taxes as possible IAW IRS regs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> I did my part, a vote against Trump, can't speak to what the rest of America did...


Your part was supposed to matter though.


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your part was supposed to matter though.


Apparently it didn't


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Getting it down in the subduction zone doesn't sound straightforward....and it would be slow. Don't think the mantle's hot enough to melt the uranium oxide, certainly wouldn't change the isotope decay. But I guess the idea would be to pulverize it and dilute it-sort of unenrich it.
> 
> Another idea would be to dump it deep down into the bowels of Mt. Trump. Was reading "Grinch" tonight to kid-must be where idea came from.  "top of Mt. Krumpit....tiptop to dump it". Trump's NPD magma chambers are inexhaustibly empty and go way way down into the core. Enough heat and pressure to ramp up the efficiency of the fission process and finish it out at a nice steady bubble? Maybe. Or perhaps it would release heat so fast  there'd be this massive Twitterstorm eruption that would leave the internet radioactive and unusable for generations.  I guess we'd just have to try it and see.





*Uranium and Depleted Uranium*
_(Updated September 2016_)


*The basic fuel for a nuclear power reactor is uranium – a heavy metal able to release abundant concentrated energy.*
*Uranium occurs naturally in the Earth's crust and is mildly radioactive. It is the only element with a naturally-occurring fissile isotope.*
*Depleted uranium is a by-product from enriching natural uranium to use in nuclear power reactors.*
*Most of the uranium used in nuclear reactors can be recycled.*
*The health hazards associated with uranium are much the same as those for lead.*


*The uranium atom*
Uranium is one of the heaviest of all the naturally-occurring elements and has a specific gravity of 18.7. Its melting point is 1132ºC.a

Like other elements, uranium occurs in slightly differing forms known as isotopes. These isotopes differ from each other in the number of neutron particles in the nucleus. Natural uranium (Unat) as found in the Earth's crust is a mixture of three isotopes: uranium-238 (U-238), accounting for 99.275%; U-235 – 0.720%; and traces of U-234 – 0.005%.

The isotope U-235 is important because under certain conditions it can readily be split, yielding a lot of energy. It is therefore said to be 'fissile'. Meanwhile, like all radioactive isotopes, it decays. U-238 decays very slowly, its half-lifeb being about the same as the age of the Earth. This means that it is barely radioactive, less so than many other radioisotopes in rocks and sand. Uranium-238 has a specific radioactivity of 12.4 kBq/g, and U-235 80 kBq/g, but the smaller amount of U-234 is very active (231 MBq/g) so the specific radioactivity of natural uranium (25 kBq/g) is about double that of U-238 despite it consisting of over 99% U-238.c In decay it generates 0.1 watts/tonne and this is enough to warm the Earth's mantle.

*Uranium fission*
The nucleus of the U-235 isotope comprises 92 protons and 143 neutrons (92 + 143 = 235). When the nucleus of a U-235 atom is split in two by a neutrond, some energy is released in the form of heat, and two or three additional neutrons are thrown off. If enough of these expelled neutrons split the nuclei of other U-235 atoms, releasing further neutrons, a chain reaction can be achieved. When this happens over and over again, many millions of times, a very large amount of heat is produced from a relatively small amount of uranium.

It is this process, in effect 'burning' uranium, which occurs in a nuclear reactor. In a nuclear reactor the uranium fuel is assembled in such a way that a controlled fission chain reaction can be achieved. The heat created by splitting the U-235 atoms is then used to make steam which spins a turbine to drive a generator, producing electricity.

Whereas the U-235 atom is 'fissile', the U-238 atom is said to be 'fertile'. This means that it can capture a neutron and become (indirectly) plutonium-239, which is fissile. Pu-239 is very much like U-235, in that it can fission following neutron capture, also yielding a lot of energye. Because there is so much U-238 in a reactor core (most of the fuel), these reactions occur frequently, and in fact about one-third of the energy yield typically comes from burning bred Pu-239*. A very small amount of U-238 also fissions from fast neutrons, contributing about 7% of the energy in a reactor.

* In certain reactors fuelled with natural uranium, bred plutonium provides about 60% of the energy.

Both uranium and plutonium were used to make bombs before they became important for making electricity and radioisotopes. But the type of uranium and plutonium for bombs is different from that in a nuclear power plant. Bomb-grade uranium is highly enriched (>90% U-235, instead of about 3.5-5.0% in a power plant); bomb-grade plutonium is fairly pure (>90%) Pu-239 and is made in special reactors.

*Uranium as a fuel for nuclear power*
About 11% of the world's electricity is generated from uranium in nuclear reactors1. This amounts to over 2400 billion kWh, as much as from all sources worldwide a few decades ago. It comes from about 440 nuclear reactors with a total output capacity of about 390,000 MWe operating in 31 countries. Over 50 more reactors are under construction and another 160 are planned3. A typical 1000 megawatt (MWe) reactor can provide enough electricity for a modern city of close to one million people, about 8 billion kWh per year.

More than a dozen countries get 30% or more of their electricity from nuclear reactors. Germany and Japan have derived a similar amount of their electricity from uranium in the past. The USA has some 100 reactors operating, supplying 20% of its electricity4. France generates more than half its electricity from nuclear power.

Nuclear power stations and fossil-fuelled power stations of similar capacity have many features in common. Both require heat to produce steam to drive turbines and generators. In a nuclear power station, however, the fissioning of uranium atoms replaces the burning of coal or gas. The chain reaction that takes place in the core of a nuclear reactor is controlled by rods which absorb neutrons. They are inserted or withdrawn to set the reactor at the required power level. The fuel elements are surrounded by a substance called a moderator to slow the speed of the emitted neutrons and thus enable the chain reaction to continuef. Water, graphite and heavy water are used as moderators in different types of reactors.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> slowing dying off ....


I imagine you are aware of it, it's not like it's new, but there is clear empirical evidence for such an ongoing die off that is only gradually getting the attention it deserves.  For example:

http://www.pnas.org/content/112/49/15078

Emigration ("boiling off" as its termed; the opposite of immigration) is also a big contributor. Failure to recognize and address these trends, and/or obstructionism that prevented action, is obviously part of what enabled the rise of a media manipulator such as Trump.  For progressives going forward, I think it is important to clearly recognize this.  In my metaphorical view of the world, this is the cognate phenomena underlying 21st century American ghostdancing.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2016)

*Sources of uranium*
Uranium is widespread in many rocks, and even in seawater. However, like other metals, it is seldom sufficiently concentrated to be economically recoverable. Where it is, we speak of an orebody. Uranium is fairly soluble and uranium oxide precipitates from uranium-bearing groundwaters when they enter a reducing environment. It can be mobilised (re-dissolved) _in situ _from such placer deposits by oxygenated leach solution.

In defining what is ore, assumptions are made about the cost of mining and the market price of the metal. Known uranium resources are therefore calculated as tonnes recoverable up to a certain cost.

Australia's uranium resources are over 25% of the world's total, and Kazakhstan is the world's leading source, contributing more than one-third of world productiong. Other countries with significant known resources include Russian Federation, Canada South Africa, Namibia, and Niger. Many more countries have smaller deposits which could be mined. (See information page on Supply of Uranium).

Uranium is sold only to countries which are signatories of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, and which allow international inspection to verify that it is used only for peaceful purposes. (See information page on Safeguards.)

*From uranium ore to reactor fuel*
Uranium ore can be mined by underground or open-cut methods, depending on its depth. After mining, the ore is crushed and ground up. Then it is treated with acid to dissolve the uranium, which is then recovered from solution. Uranium may also be mined by _in situ_ leaching (ISL), where it is dissolved from the orebody _in situ_ and pumped to the surface.

The end product of the mining and milling stages, or ISL, is uranium oxide concentrate (U3O8)*. Before it can be used in a reactor for electricity generation, however, it must undergo a series of processes to produce a useable fuel.

* U3O8 is a stable complex oxide: U2O5.UO3.

For most of the world's reactors, the next step in making a useable fuel is to convert the uranium oxide into a gas, uranium hexafluoride (UF6), which enables it to be enrichedh. Enrichment increases the proportion of the U-235 isotope from its natural level of 0.7% to 3-5% (see information page on Uranium Enrichment). This enables greater technical efficiency in reactor design and operation, particularly in larger reactors, and allows the use of ordinary water as a moderator. A by-product (sometimes considered a waste product) of enrichment is depleted uranium (about 86% of the original feed). This, largely U-238, has potential use in fast neutron reactors.

After enrichment, the UF6 gas is converted to uranium dioxide (UO2) which is formed into fuel pellets. These fuel pellets are placed inside thin metal tubes which are assembled in bundles to become the fuel elements for the core of the reactor. UO2 has a very high melting point – 2865°C (compared with uranium metal – 1132°C).
Used reactor fuel is removed from the reactor and stored, either to be reprocessed or disposed of in deep geological repositories.

*The uranium orebody contains both U-235 and (mostly) U-238. About 95% of the radioactivity in the ore is from the U-238 decay series. This has 14 radioactive isotopes in secular equilibrium, thus each represents 7% of the total. (In the case of Ranger ore - with 0.3% U308 - it has about 450 kBq/kg, so irrespective of the mass proportion, 32 kBq/kg per nuclide in that decay series.) When the ore is processed, the U-238 and the very much smaller masses of U-234 (and the U-235) are removed. The balance becomes tailings, and at this point has about 86% of its original intrinsic radioactivity. However, with the removal of most U-238, the following two short-lived decay products (Th-234 & Pa-234) soon disappear, leaving the tailings with a little over 70% of the radio-activity of the original ore after several months. The controlling long-lived isotope then becomes Th-230 which decays with a half life of 77,000 years to radium-226 followed by radon-222.*

*Recycled (reprocessed) uranium*
Uranium comprises about 96% of used fuel. When used fuel is reprocessed, both plutonium and uranium are usually recovered separately.

Uranium recovered from reprocessing used nuclear fuel (RepU) is mostly U-238 with about 1% U-235, so it needs to be converted and re-enriched for recycling into most reactors. This is complicated by the presence of impuritiesi and two isotopes in particular, U-232 and U-236, which are formed by or following neutron capture in the reactor, and increase with higher burn-up levelsj.

U-232 here is largely a decay product of Pu-236, and increases with storage time in used fuel, peaking at about ten years. Both U-232 and U-236 decay much more rapidly than U-235 and U-238, and one of the daughter products of U-232 emits very strong gamma radiation, which means that shielding is necessary in any plant handling material with more than very small traces of it. U-236, comprising about 0.5% of recovered uranium, is a neutron absorber which impedes the chain reaction, and means that a higher level of U-235 enrichment is required in the product to compensate.

Because they are lighter than U-238, both U-232 and U-236 tend to concentrate in the enriched (rather than depleted) output, so reprocessed uranium (RepU) that is re-enriched for fuel must be segregated from enriched fresh uranium. Enriched RepU has an activity of over 250 kBq/g, which compares with 82 kBq/g (most of this being from U-234) for enriched fresh uranium. The presence of U-236 in particular means that the U-235 enrichment level needs to be a bit higher than for fresh uranium, and most reprocessed uranium can normally be recycled only once. In the future, laser enrichment techniques may be able to remove these difficult isotopes.

*High-enriched uranium*
In October 2015 the Institute for Science and International Security (ISIS) reported that there was about 134 tonnes of civilian stocks of high-enriched uranium (HEU) worldwide at the end of 2014. The number of countries holding stocks of 1 kg or more of HEU stood at 29 then, but this has since fallen to 26. About 16.5 tonnes of HEU exist in the non-nuclear weapon states (NNWS), almost all of which resides in ten of them. The nuclear weapon states (NWS) possess a combined estimated total of 115-120 tonnes. Most civil HEU is used in research reactors.

ISIS reported that at the peak of HEU use, almost 60 countries used HEU fuels and tonnes of HEU were in international commerce. Since the late 1970s, the USA and other countries have converted many research reactors from HEU to low enriched uranium (LEU) fuels and discouraged the construction of new reactors that require HEU fuel. Both the USA and Russia also launched 'take-back' programmes to retrieve HEU they provided to these countries for use in their nuclear programmes. As a result the number of countries possessing HEU has more than halved. The number of countries with a kilogram or more of HEU is expected to decrease further as Russia is set to take back more of the HEU that it provided and to reprocess and blend down the recovered HEU. The USA also seeks to repatriate US-origin HEU and accept other priority stocks during the next several years. HEU production for civil purposes largely stopped years ago. However, Russia decided to resume producing HEU for a Chinese fast reactor that reached criticality in 2010.

_anium._ [Back]


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2016)

*Uranium from thorium*
Thorium, as well as uranium, can be used as a nuclear fuel. Although not fissile itself, Th-232 will absorb slow neutrons to produce uranium-233 (U-233)k, which is fissile (and long-lived). The irradiated fuel can then be unloaded from the reactor, the U-233 separated from the thorium, and fed back into another reactor as part of a closed fuel cycle. Alternatively, thorium can be incorporated into the fuel salt of a molten salt reactor (MSR) and the U-233 burned as it is bred. (See information page on MSRs.)

U-233 has higher neutron yield per neutron absorbed than U-235 or Pu-239. Given a start with some other fissile material (U-233, U-235 or Pu-239) as a driver, a breeding cycle similar to but more efficient than that with U-238 and plutonium (in conventional thermal neutron reactors) can be set up. U-233 has a 95% probability of fission when struck by a neutron of any energy level (a higher probability than Pu-239), though some U-234 is formed. The driver fuels provide all the neutrons initially, but are progressively supplemented by U-233 as it forms from the thorium. However, the intermediate product protactinium-233 (Pa-233) is a neutron absorber which diminishes U-233 yield. (See information page on Thorium).

Specifically: Th-232 gains a neutron to form Th-233, which soon beta decays (half-life 22 minutes) to protactinium-233. The Pa-233 (half-life of 27 days) decays into U-233. Some U-232 is also formed along with Th-233, and a decay product of this is very gamma active. Chemical separation of the protactinium from irradiated thorium would minimize U-232 contamination of the ultimate U-233. The chemical separation is not as straightforward as the Purex process used to separate U & Pu from used power reactor uranium fuel, and it has not been demonstrated beyond bench scale. (Incidentally, more than about 50 ppm U-232 in U-233 renders it unsuitable for weapons.)

*Other uses of uranium-fuelled reactors*
There are also other uses for uranium-fuelled nuclear reactors. Over 200 small nuclear reactors power some 150 ships, mostly submarines, but ranging from icebreakers to aircraft carriers. These can stay at sea for very long periods without having to make refuelling stops. In most such vessels the steam drives a turbine directly geared to propulsion.

The heat produced by nuclear reactors can also be used directly rather than for generating electricity. In Russia, for example, it is used to heat buildings and elsewhere it provides heat for a variety of industrial processes such as water desalination. In the future, high-temperature reactors could be used for industrial processes such as thermochemical production of hydrogen.

*Radioisotope production in uranium fuelled reactors*
Radioactive materials (radioisotopes) play a key role in the technologies that provide us with food, water and good health and have become a vital part of modern life. They are produced by bombarding small amounts of particular elements with neutrons. Using relatively small special purpose nuclear reactors (usually called research reactors), a wide range of radioisotopes can be made at low cost. The use of radioisotopes has become widespread since the early 1950s, and there are now some 280 research reactors in 56 countries producing them.

In medicine, radioisotopes are widely used for diagnosis, and also for treatment and research. Radioactive chemical tracers emit gamma radiation which provides diagnostic information about a person's anatomy and the functioning of specific organs. Radiotherapy also employs radioisotopes in the treatment of some illnesses, such as cancer. More powerful gamma sources are used to sterilise syringes, bandages and other medical equipment. About one in two people in Western countries is likely to experience the benefits of nuclear medicine in their lifetime, and gamma sterilisation of equipment is almost universal. (See information page on Radioisotopes in Medicine.)

In the preservation of food, radioisotopes are used to inhibit the sprouting of root crops after harvesting, to kill parasites and pests, and to control the ripening of stored fruit and vegetables. Irradiated foodstuffs are accepted by world and national health authorities for human consumption in an increasing number of countries. They include potatoes, onions, dried and fresh fruits, grain and grain products, poultry and some fish. Some prepacked foods can also be irradiated.

Agriculturally, in the growing crops and breeding livestock, radioisotopes also play an important role. They are used to produce high-yielding, disease- and weather-resistant varieties of crops, to study how fertilisers and insecticides work, and to improve the productivity and health of domestic animals. Industrially, and in mining, they are used to examine welds, to detect leaks, to study the rate of wear of metals, and for on-stream analysis of a wide range of minerals and fuels. (See information page on Radioisotopes in Industry.)

Environmentally, radioisotopes are used to trace and analyse pollutants, to study the movement of surface water, and to measure water runoffs from rain and snow, as well as the flow rates of streams and rivers.

Most household smoke detectors use a radioisotope (americium-241) derived from the plutonium formed in nuclear reactors. These alarms save many lives. (See information page on Smoke Detectors and Americium.)

*Depleted uranium*
Every tonne of natural uranium produced and enriched for use in a nuclear reactor gives about 130 kg of enriched fuel (3.5% or more U-235). The balance is depleted uranium tails (U-238, typically with 0.22% U-235 if from Western enrichment plants, 0.10% from Russian ones). This major portion has been depleted in its fissile U-235 isotope (and, incidentally, U-234) by the enrichment process. It is commonly known as DU if the focus is on the actual material, or enrichment tails if the focus is on its place in the fuel cycle and its U-235 assay.

DU tails are either stored as UF6 or (especially in France and now also Russia and the USA) deconverted back to U3O8, which is more benign chemically and thus more suited for long-term storage. It is also less chemically toxic. Every year over 50,000 tonnes of depleted uranium joins already substantial stockpiles in the USA, Europe and Russia. World stock is about 1.6 million tonnes.

Some DU is drawn from these stockpiles to dilute high-enriched (>90%) uranium released from weapons programs, particularly in Russia, and destined for use in civil reactors (see information page on Military Warheads as a Source of Nuclear Fuel). This weapons-grade material is diluted about 25:1 with depleted uranium, or 29:1 with depleted uranium that has been enriched slightly (to 1.5% U-235) to minimise levels of (natural) U-234 in the product.

Some, assaying 0.25-0.40% U-235 from historic enrichment, has been sent to Russia for re-enrichment, using surplus plant capacity there to produce either natural uranium equivalent or low-enriched uranium (4-5% U-235).


*The main current use for DU is used in mixed oxide (MOX) fuel, by mixing with plutonium (see information page on Mixed Oxide (MOX) Fuel).*


*Potentially DU can be used as fuel in future generations of fast neutron reactors. In the long-term perspective it thus needs to be seen as a resource.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2016)

Other uses depend on the metal's very high density (1.7 times that of lead). Hence, where maximum mass must fit in minimum space, such as aircraft control surface and helicopter counterweights, yacht keels, etc, it is often well suited. Until the mid 1970s it was used in dental porcelains. In addition it is used for radiation shielding in hospital and industrial radiography, being some five times more effective than lead in this role (in Australia some 6 tonnes is used thus, in about 60 items of equipment).

Also because of its density, it is used as solid slugs or penetrators in armour-piercing projectiles, alloyed with abut 0.75% titanium. DU is pyrophoric, so that upon impact about 30% of the projectile atomises and burns to uranium oxide dust. It was widely used in the 1990/91 Gulf War (300 tonnes) and less so in the 1998/99 Kosovo War (11 tonnes). As well as ground-based artillery, the A-10 ‘Warthog’ aircraft can fire 30mm DU armour-piercing rounds.

*Health aspects of DU*
Depleted uranium is not classified as a dangerous substance radiologically, though it is a potential hazard in large quantities, beyond what could conceivably be breathed. Its emissions are very low, since the half-life of U-238 is the same as the age of the Earth (4.5 billion years). There are no reputable reports of cancer or other negative health effects from radiation exposure to ingested or inhaled natural or depleted uranium, despite much study.

However, uranium does have a chemical toxicity about the same as that of lead, so inhaled fume or ingested oxide is considered a health hazard. Most uranium actually absorbed into the body is excreted within days, the balance being laid down in bone and kidneys. Its biological effect is principally kidney damage. The World Health Organization (WHO) has set a tolerable daily intake level for uranium of 0.6 microgram/kg body weight, orally. (This is about eight times our normal background intake from natural sources.) Standards for drinking water and concentrations in air are set accordingly.

Like most radionuclides, it is not known as a carcinogen, or to cause birth defects (from effects _in utero_) or to cause genetic mutations. Radiation from DU munitions depends on how long since the uranium has been separated from the lighter isotopes so that its decay products start to build up. Decay of U-238 gives rise to Th-234, Pa-234 (beta emitters) and U-234 (an alpha emitter)m. On this basis, in a few months, DU is weakly radioactive with an activity of around 40 kBq/g quoted. (If it is fresh from the enrichment plant and hence fairly pure, the activity is 15 kBq/g, compared with 25 kBq/g for pure natural uranium. Fresh DU from enriching reprocessed uranium has U-236 in it and more U-234 so is about 23 kBq/g.)

In 2001, the UN Environment Programme (UNEP) examined the effects of nine tonnes of DU munitions having been used in Kosovo, checking the sites targeted by it5. UNEP found no widespread contamination, no sign of contamination in water of the food chain and no correlation with reported ill-health in NATO peacekeepers. A two-year study6 by Sandia National Laboratories in USA reported in 2005 that consistent with earlier studiesn, reports of serious health risks from DU exposure during the 1991 Gulf War are not supported by medical statistics or by analysis.

An editorial in the _Radiological Protection Bulletin_ of the UK's National Radiation Protection Board stated: "DU is radioactive and doses from inhalation of dust or from handling bare spent rounds need to be assessed properly. However, the scientific consensus at present is that the risks are likely to be small and easily avoidable, especially compared with the other risks the armed forces have to take in war."8

Thus DU is clearly dangerous for military targets, but for anyone else – even in a war zone – there is little hazard. Ingestion or inhalation of uranium oxide dust resulting from the impact of DU munitions on their targets is the main possible exposure route.

*Other forms of uranium, legacy materials*
As well as natural uranium, enriched uranium, depleted uranium tails and reprocessed uranium, there are other forms of it, some as legacy materials arising from military processing.

Slightly irradiated uranium (SIU, 0.65% U-235 in Russia) arises from military plutonium production with low burn-up of natural uranium, after reprocessing to separate that plutonium (essentially Pu-239). If SIU is enriched, the product can readily be used in nuclear plants and the tails become DSIU, with lower content of even uranium isotopes (232, 234, 236) than normal RepU, hence more valuable.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Awww poor poor BIZ, so angry he can't direct his tax dollars, he wants special treatment...


*Dude....you're talking gibberish and then ridiculing your own ridiculous statement. *


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Dude....you're talking gibberish*


You would be the expert in that...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that how you guys got the 97% popular vote for the renewable unreliable energy industry?


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


Yes, for 3% of us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Apparently it didn't


But you were a part of the popular vote.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I imagine you are aware of it, it's not like it's new, but there is clear empirical evidence for such an ongoing die off that is only gradually getting the attention it deserves.  For example:
> 
> http://www.pnas.org/content/112/49/15078
> 
> Emigration ("boiling off" as its termed; the opposite of immigration) is also a big contributor. Failure to recognize and address these trends, and/or obstructionism that prevented action, is obviously part of what enabled the rise of a media manipulator such as Trump.  For progressives going forward, I think it is important to clearly recognize this.  In my metaphorical view of the world, this is the cognate phenomena underlying 21st century American ghostdancing.


Except "progressives" aren't really progressive are they?


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


Considering the source that's about as much sense as we get these days.  Izzy has a long history of being percent-challenged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> Considering the source that's about as much sense as we get these days.  Izzy has a long history of being percent-challenged.


Still trying to annualize the Fed Funds Rate are ya?


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

Avoid the politics, stick to the Science.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0959378012001215

_Over the past two decades, skeptics of the reality and significance of anthropogenic climate change have frequently accused climate scientists of “alarmism”: of over-interpreting or overreacting to evidence of human impacts on the climate system. However, the available evidence suggests that scientists have in fact been conservative in their projections of the impacts of climate change._
_
We call this tendency “erring on the side of least drama (ESLD).” We explore some cases of ESLD at work, including predictions of Arctic ozone depletion and the possible disintegration of the West Antarctic ice sheet, and suggest some possible causes of this directional bias, including adherence to the scientific norms of restraint, objectivity, skepticism, rationality, dispassion, and moderation._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Avoid the politics, stick to the Science.


$cience depends on financial incentives and thus politics.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still trying to annualize the Fed Funds Rate are ya?


Don't have to.  It's already annualized.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Except "progressives" aren't really progressive are they?


There's a point there.  But for me not as strong a contradiction as Trump fits the bill as a populist.  Saying progressives aren't progressive falls in the same basket as saying many conservatives aren't particularly conservative and many libertarians are pretty illiberal.  Elites by any other name.

I'm trying to go though "American Nations" again. If somebody's looking for a good book its really interesting. Bernie didn't have quite the right stuff in his medicine bundle, but it probably wasn't too far off.  I think if you found some young charismatic guy and had them spend the next four years pressing the flesh and listening at diners and job sites around Greater Appalachia, the Midlands, Tidewater and the Intermountain West that would be a start. Strap them to a chair in a dumpy motel in the evening, prop their eyes open with toothpicks and have them watch "Standing Tall" 10,000 times while Robert Reich read little pamphlets about a lower class white/minority political coalition in their ear. Come election time, they'd be ready.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> $cience depends on financial incentives and thus politics.


Curious.  On the other side of the equation, what would you place as a democratic institution that is immune from politics and completely pays its own way?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Curious.  On the other side of the equation, what would you place as a democratic institution that is immune from politics and completely pays its own way?


Assuming immunity is the goal you mean?


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> $cience depends on financial incentives and thus politics.


Aristotle, Archimedes, Galileo, Edison, Curie, Pasteur, Newton, Einstein, Tesla, all slaves to a Gov. agenda to push policy uh?  The lengths people go to complicate a topic.... Listen to Scientists, not politicians.


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

The lunatics have taken over the Asylum...

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/12/02/house_science_committee_tweets_link_to_climate_denial_article_at_breitbart.html

_The Committee's Twitter account often reflects this ideology. And this afternoon, to the dismay of many, they tweeted a climate-denying “news” story from Breitbart._
_
Smith—who receives a large amount of funding from fossil fuel interests—has been subpoenaing NOAA staff and data repeatedly in what is a transparent attempt both to create a chilling effect and to directly prevent them from doing their very important research into human-generated global warming._


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> The lunatics have taken over the Asylum...
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/12/02/house_science_committee_tweets_link_to_climate_denial_article_at_breitbart.html
> 
> ...


You don't have to look very far for stupid.  I think someone already posted that article here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> You don't have to look very far for stupid.  I think someone already posted that article here.


Yes, you only need  a mirror.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 2, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Curious.  On the other side of the equation, what would you place as a democratic institution that is immune from politics and completely pays its own way?


Nothing is immune from politics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Aristotle, Archimedes, Galileo, Edison, Curie, Pasteur, Newton, Einstein, Tesla, all slaves to a Gov. agenda to push policy uh?  The lengths people go to complicate a topic.... Listen to Scientists, not politicians.


Reality check Almighty Musk. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2016)

Many oil pipelines originate in the gulf of Mexico and we hear little about oil leaks.. long ago when we had a bad leak in the gulf, everyone thought that that would end the fisheries in the gulf... Mother nature took care and recovered... the second major oil spill in the gulf was deep water horizon: oh the hype and drama that ensued was insane: I argued back then that mother nature would recover for a very simple reason: BP spilled 4.5 million barrels of oil in the gulf, oil seeps into the gulf at the rate of 5 million barrels of oil each year NATURALLY every year since before man ever drilled for oil: that story is never told. http://www.theodora.com/.../united_states_pipelines_map.jpg


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Many oil pipelines originate in the gulf of Mexico and we hear little about oil leaks.. long ago when we had a bad leak in the gulf, everyone thought that that would end the fisheries in the gulf... Mother nature took care and recovered... the second major oil spill in the gulf was deep water horizon: oh the hype and drama that ensued was insane: I argued back then that mother nature would recover for a very simple reason: BP spilled 4.5 million barrels of oil in the gulf, oil seeps into the gulf at the rate of 5 million barrels of oil each year NATURALLY every year since before man ever drilled for oil: that story is never told. http://www.theodora.com/.../united_states_pipelines_map.jpg


What the fuck are you arguing for, Mother Nature can withstand anything we throw at it so drill baby drill???  smh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> What the fuck are you arguing for, Mother Nature can withstand anything we throw at it so drill baby drill???  smh


I'm arguing that oil pipelines work well in the U.S. and that it is not in anyone's best interest for them not to work well.


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm arguing that oil pipelines work well in the U.S. and that it is not in anyone's best interest for them not to work well.


Who in their right mind wouldn't want a pipeline to work well?  Not wanting more oil pipelines is not the same as hoping the existing ones stop working right...


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/11/23/trump_advisor_says_administration_will_eliminate_nasa_climate_research.html

*Trump’s Plan to Eliminate NASA Climate Research Is Ill-Informed and Dangerous*

_Calling climate change research  “politicized science” is so ironic you could build a battle fleet out of it, because it was the GOP who politicized it. They are the ones who attacked it as a party plank, they are the ones who have been taking millions in fossil fuel money to fund an organized disinformation campaign about it, they are the ones who harass climate scientists._

_The specific example that crystallizes all this? Republicans love to claim that progressives started using the phrase “climate change” instead of “global warming” because the Earth wasn’t warming. This is 100 percent pure bull crap. First, the Earth is warming; the “pause” isn’t real. Second—and this is the real kicker—it was Frank Luntz, a Republican strategist, who convinced Republicans to switch phrases because the term “climate change” is less frightening, and therefore easier to downplay._

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/12/05/followup_house_science_committee_global_warming_tweet_debunked_again.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> What the fuck are you arguing for, Mother Nature can withstand anything we throw at it so drill baby drill???  smh


You do know that Mother Nature hasn't been a very warm mother for the Indians at Standing Rock?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Many oil pipelines originate in the gulf of Mexico and we hear little about oil leaks.. long ago when we had a bad leak in the gulf, everyone thought that that would end the fisheries in the gulf... Mother nature took care and recovered... the second major oil spill in the gulf was deep water horizon: oh the hype and drama that ensued was insane: I argued back then that mother nature would recover for a very simple reason: BP spilled 4.5 million barrels of oil in the gulf, oil seeps into the gulf at the rate of 5 million barrels of oil each year NATURALLY every year since before man ever drilled for oil: that story is never told. http://www.theodora.com/.../united_states_pipelines_map.jpg


The fact that Obama wouldn't let any flyovers or pictures of the region speaks for itself. Maybe not as bad as made out to be?
Never let a crisis go to waste.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Many oil pipelines originate in the gulf of Mexico and we hear little about oil leaks.. long ago when we had a bad leak in the gulf, everyone thought that that would end the fisheries in the gulf... Mother nature took care and recovered... the second major oil spill in the gulf was deep water horizon: oh the hype and drama that ensued was insane: I argued back then that mother nature would recover for a very simple reason: BP spilled 4.5 million barrels of oil in the gulf, oil seeps into the gulf at the rate of 5 million barrels of oil each year NATURALLY every year since before man ever drilled for oil: that story is never told. http://www.theodora.com/.../united_states_pipelines_map.jpg


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pipeline_accidents_in_the_United_States_in_the_21st_century


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm arguing that oil pipelines work well in the U.S. and that it is not in anyone's best interest for them not to work well.


The CEO of the company building the pipeline said all pipeline leaks are caused by human error.  Look, there's one.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 5, 2016)

Pipelines need to be replaced more often.
New pipelines are less prone to failure, and safer than old ones.
My suggestion would be to work on an acceptable maintenance, and lifespan replacement plan both parties can live with.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 5, 2016)

espola said:


> The CEO of the company building the pipeline said all pipeline leaks are caused by human error.  Look, there's one.


Look at the devastating mess Alaska is with that pipeline....
No caribou, no more moose, no bears, nothin' but leaks and pollution.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pipelines need to be replaced more often.
> New pipelines are less prone to failure, and safer than old ones.
> My suggestion would be to work on an acceptable maintenance, and lifespan replacement plan both parties can live with.


That will never work!
Getting both parties to agree that is...


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My suggestion would be to work on an acceptable maintenance, and lifespan replacement plan both parties can live with.


Sounds reasonable, it's not like we're going to stop using oil anytime soon.  They should figure out how to stick solar panels and windmills on the pipelines too, lol...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sounds reasonable, it's not like we're going to stop using oil anytime soon...


Build a better pipeline.
Leaks are the enemy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That will never work!
> Getting both parties to agree that is...


I know.
Much of it is complete BS, but its always smart to ask for a compromise.


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

Wonder how this went?

http://www.npr.org/2016/12/05/504463711/al-gore-meets-with-donald-and-ivanka-trump-in-search-for-common-ground

*Al Gore Meets With Donald And Ivanka Trump In Search For 'Common Ground'*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wonder how this went?
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/12/05/504463711/al-gore-meets-with-donald-and-ivanka-trump-in-search-for-common-ground
> 
> *Al Gore Meets With Donald And Ivanka Trump In Search For 'Common Ground'*


Trump bought some carbon credits and a box of chocolate bars and sent him on his way....


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/11/23/trump_advisor_says_administration_will_eliminate_nasa_climate_research.html
> 
> *Trump’s Plan to Eliminate NASA Climate Research Is Ill-Informed and Dangerous*
> 
> ...




*Oh my Weezy......I see you're now a " Certified " climatologist and a Psychologist ta boot...*

*The Earth cycles and has for centuries at the minimum, the only reason this Global Warming/Climate Change crap came about was to create the ultimate Ponzi scheme that bilked the producers of some of their wealth thru guilt. You cannot sell this crap to a logical person unless some sort of coercion is involved.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2016)

*By the way, the pipeline is NOT on any Indian land at all.....all on pipeline own land.*


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Oh my Weezy......I see you're now a " Certified " climatologist and a Psychologist ta boot...*


No, just linked an article by an actual Scientist, see how that works?


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the devastating mess Alaska is with that pipeline....
> No caribou, no more moose, no bears, nothin' but leaks and pollution.


The Alaska Pipeline has a major leak about once every 6 years on average.  In addition to that, the Exxon Valdez was carrying pipeline oil when it dumped its load in 1989, having just picked up a load at the southern end of the pipeline.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Build a better pipeline.
> Leaks are the enemy.


No shit?  No one designs a pipeline to leak.  And still, they leak.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You do know that Mother Nature hasn't been a very warm mother for the Indians at Standing Rock?


I'm pretty sure that wasn't their first choice to live . . . as if they were given any choice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pipelines need to be replaced more often.
> New pipelines are less prone to failure, and safer than old ones.
> My suggestion would be to work on an acceptable maintenance, and lifespan replacement plan both parties can live with.


Republicans don't vote for infrastructure, they vote for tax breaks for those that pay them too.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, just linked an article by an actual Scientist, see how that works?


*Weezy with each post you show your ignorance even further...*

*Phil Plait is an Astronomer not a scientist. *
*Big difference, and a card carrying Liberal *
*Global Warming/Climate Change alarmist *
*who writes for the very NON Credible Slate Magazine.*
*He gets paid to promote Liberal policies, not Scientific *
*fact.*











Phil Plait writes *Slate*’s Bad Astronomy 
blog and is an astronomer, public speaker, 
science evangelizer, and author of _Death From the Skies!_ 


*e·van·gel·ize*
 (ĭ-văn′jə-līz′)
_v._ *e·van·gel·ized*, *e·van·gel·iz·ing*, *e·van·gel·iz·es*
_v.tr._
*1. * To preach the gospel to.
*2. * To convert to Christianity.
*3. * To promulgate or promote (a doctrine or idea, for example) enthusiastically.
_v.intr._
*1. * To preach the gospel.
*2. * To promulgate or promote something enthusiastically.


*I see how your mind works Weezy, and it's not very rational.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2016)

*Edit:

Phil Plait is an Astronomer/Alarmist not what I consider a True scientist. *


----------



## HBE (Dec 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pipelines need to be replaced more often.
> New pipelines are less prone to failure, and safer than old ones.
> My suggestion would be to work on an acceptable maintenance, and lifespan replacement plan both parties can live with.


Bingo!  I used to be a pipeliner  Hard living for sure.....


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

Unlike you Nono, he actually is a Scientist who worked at NASA and understands the topic, can explain the concepts in plain English and can quote peer reviewed studies to back his claims.

You offer nothing but political rhetoric and bullshit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasn't their first choice to live . . . as if they were given any choice.


They aren't living there.  Just camping at the moment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans don't vote for infrastructure, they vote for tax breaks for those that pay them too.


Everybody pays the State.  Nobody votes for taxes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> The Alaska Pipeline has a major leak about once every 6 years on average.  In addition to that, the Exxon Valdez was carrying pipeline oil when it dumped its load in 1989, having just picked up a load at the southern end of the pipeline.


Exactly...that's why there are no caribou, no moose, the bears have all died, the crabbing industry has ceased & there are no wild caught salmon anymore...a real travesty


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Exactly...that's why there are no caribou, no moose, the bears have all died, the crabbing industry has ceased & there are no wild caught salmon anymore...a real travesty


You seem to have a hard time discussing reality in a reasonable manner.  Have you noticed you have no friends?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> You seem to have a hard time discussing reality in a reasonable manner.  Have you noticed you have no friends?


I notice you are generally over medicated and exceedingly judgmental...as far as reality goes, you're a cartoon Magoo.
But you're _our_ cartoon. ..and way to self important... lighten up a bit.
Thank goodness for that Alaska pipeline, keeps your life running smoothly...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> No shit?  No one designs a pipeline to leak.  And still, they leak.


What do you suggest?
Not build anything that could one day leak?
Antagonism isnt the answer.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What do you suggest?
> Not build anything that could one day leak?
> Antagonism isnt the answer.


Do the best you can, but recognize that nothing is perfect and plan accordingly.


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Unlike you Nono, he actually is a Scientist who worked at NASA and understands the topic, can explain the concepts in plain English and can quote peer reviewed studies to back his claims.
> 
> You offer nothing but political rhetoric and bullshit.


*A. You know absolutely nothing about me.......*

*B. Plait has been a whore for the Liberal Media with his " Astronomy " degree....*

*C. " can explain the concepts in plain English and can quote peer reviewed studies to back his claims. " this is exactly the crap you lemming fall for. There are many many *
*" Scientists " who have compromised their reputation/credibility by jumping on the Global Warming/Climate Change which has been disproved over and over again.*
*A false premise and manipulated data is not what I consider a base for presenting " their " case. A Cadillac salesman would be just as good.*

*D. NASA's data has been proven to be misinterpreted/distorted from the source. *


----------



## Wez (Dec 6, 2016)

nononono said:


> *A. You know absolutely nothing about me.......*
> 
> *B. Plait has been a whore for the Liberal Media with his " Astronomy " degree....*
> 
> ...


I see nothing but bullshit in large bold font, no actual data, sources, anything but your political opinion, as usual.

You're like lettuce, empty useless calories.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I notice you are generally over medicated and exceedingly judgmental...as far as reality goes, you're a cartoon Magoo.
> But you're _our_ cartoon. ..and way to self important... lighten up a bit.
> Thank goodness for that Alaska pipeline, keeps your life running smoothly...


Drill Baby Drill


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> You seem to have a hard time discussing reality in a reasonable manner.  Have you noticed you have no friends?


Not that popularity gets you any real friends.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Do the best you can, but recognize that nothing is perfect and plan accordingly.


But don't use Venezuela's plan.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not that popularity gets you any real friends.


I think of LE as my friend.
I know him, and he's a good guy, and a great dad.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Do the best you can, but recognize that nothing is perfect and plan accordingly.


How is that different from what I said, only more vague?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Do the best you can, but recognize that nothing is perfect and plan accordingly.


According to what?!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think of LE as my friend.
> I know him, and he's a good guy, and a great dad.


Espola's "wisdom" always makes me laugh.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How is that different from what I said, only more vague?


More vague than "build a better pipeline"?  I can see why you support Trump - you talk like him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What do you suggest?
> Not build anything that could one day leak?
> Antagonism isnt the answer.


Like nuclear energy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> More vague than "build a better pipeline"?  I can see why you support Trump - you talk like him.


Sounds like he is "planning accordingly"


----------



## HBE (Dec 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody pays the State.  Nobody votes for taxes.


No State Tax in Washington and No Sales Tax in Oregon, My buddy lives in Vancouver Wa. drives over Columbus river into Portland 20 minutes max and does his shopping.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think of LE as my friend.
> I know him, and he's a good guy, and a great dad.


Thanks Bernie!
Where should I send the money?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks Bernie!
> Where should I send the money?


Put it in a fund for the terminally left.
Someday there may be a cure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Put it in a fund for the terminally left.
> Someday there may be a cure.


Don't need a cure.  They are progressive.  They'll figure it out someday. Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2016)

HBE said:


> No State Tax in Washington and No Sales Tax in Oregon, My buddy lives in Vancouver Wa. drives over Columbus river into Portland 20 minutes max and does his shopping.


I meant "The State" not a State.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Drill Baby Drill


This should get their attention.
Politics
*Donald Trump Picks Scott Pruitt, Ally of Fossil Fuel Industry, to Lead E.P.A.*

Mr. Pruitt, a Republican, has been a key architect of the legal battle against Mr. Obama’s climate change policies, actions that fit with the president-elect’s comments during the campaign. Mr. Trump has criticized the established science of human-caused global warming as a hoax, vowed to “cancel” the Paris accord committing nearly every nation to taking action to fight climate change, and attacked Mr. Obama’s signature global warming policy, the Clean Power Plan, as a “war on coal.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Put it in a fund for the terminally left.
> Someday there may be a cure.


I have a cure.
It will either cure em or kill em, believe me.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

Yet another attempt by the right to deceive, this time from Breitbart:


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yet another attempt by the right to deceive, this time from Breitbart:


I never understood why lying about the climate got to be a neocon thing.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

espola said:


> I never understood why lying about the climate got to be a neocon thing.


AGW is a power grab by the Left, haven't you heard??


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

espola said:


> I never understood why lying about the climate got to be a neocon thing.


It didn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> AGW is a power grab by the Left, haven't you heard??


I heard that.  Is it?


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I heard that.  Is it?


Not the Science.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It didn't.


Any comments on the vid I posted BIZ?


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> I see nothing but bullshit in large bold font, no actual data, sources, anything but your political opinion, as usual.
> 
> You're like lettuce, empty useless calories.



*Lettuce is a useful nutritional building block in human fuel consumption.*
*Once again Weezy, you're outside the net with your shots. You could bum rush the ball as it crosses the net....but that would require the ability to read the shot and timing on your part.*

*Iceberg Lettuce, raw *
Shape Up!
in 2016
with
The CalorieKing Weight Control Program  Start Today
1 calories 
Serving size x 1 Leaf

Compare Foods
* (?) Nutrition Facts *
Calories 1 (3 kJ)
Calories from fat 0
% Daily Value 1
Total Fat < 0.1g < 1%
Sat. Fat < 0.1g < 1%
Cholesterol 0mg 0%
Sodium 1mg < 1%
Total Carbs. 0.1g < 1%
Dietary Fiber < 0.1g < 1%
Sugars (?) < 0.1g  
Protein < 0.1g  
Calcium 0.9mg  
Potassium 7.1mg


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Any comments on the vid I posted BIZ?


*How he really wanted to convey that...*

*" Please...Please comment on my post ...Please !!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Any comments on the vid I posted BIZ?


Yes.  She didn't mention any actual numbers.  Lots of red at the equator tho'.  Who knew?!! Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Lettuce is a useful nutritional building block in human fuel consumption.*
> *Once again Weezy, you're outside the net with your shots. You could bum rush the ball as it crosses the net....but that would require the ability to read the shot and timing on your part.*
> 
> *Iceberg Lettuce, raw *
> ...


You will be put on ignore soon enough.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

nononono said:


> *How he really wanted to convey that...*
> 
> *" Please...Please comment on my post ...Please !!*


She was pretty hot though and a lot better looking then Ehrlich or Malthus.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She was pretty hot though and a lot better looking then Ehrlich or Malthus.


She is hot, and gets a little hotter as she gets worked up.
Makes me wanna deny even harder!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 8, 2016)

I've stated many times that I personally believe we are at or near the top of a small warming trend, that followed a small cooling trend, within the parameters of a larger inter glacial.

The panic will really be warranted when the interglacial ends.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I've stated many times that I personally believe we are at or near the top of a small warming trend, that followed a small cooling trend, within the parameters of a larger inter glacial.
> 
> The panic will really be warranted when the interglacial ends.


Spoken like an American who has a right to his opinion.  Sucks when those political opinions get in the way of Science though...


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I've stated many times that I personally believe we are at or near the top of a small warming trend, that followed a small cooling trend, within the parameters of a larger inter glacial.
> 
> The panic will really be warranted when the interglacial ends.


What is your reason for believing that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I meant "The State" not a State.


Be gentle with Eddie, he's always been a bit timid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

espola said:


> I never understood why lying about the climate got to be a neocon thing.


Fossil fuel industry and defense contractors.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fossil fuel industry and defense contractors.


The Dept. of Defense recognizes Climate Change as a threat, so it's really just the promotion of junk Science by the fossil fuel industry and the popularization of political rhetoric that frames it as a "Leftist" power grab.

Luckily, now, with Trump and his cadre of flat Earthers, the junk Science part is going to get flogged all day long.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fossil fuel industry and defense contractors.


Defense contractors win either way.  Fossil fuel just need to become energy companies.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 8, 2016)

espola said:


> What is your reason for believing that?


Science and history kinda mixed together.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Science and history kinda mixed together.


Please continue.


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2016)

*The Junk Science is supporting the false narrative of Global Warming/Climate Change, anyone with common sense can see that the premise it's based on is from skewed data and very misleading conclusions. The sampling window of data is so short ( Less than 100 years of true input. ) that an honest Scientist will state that you cannot draw a rational premise to base what is being sold to the Global citizenry. In other words the data has been manipulated to fit the " Sales Pitch ", and all who fall for it are being bilked mentally *
*and/or financially.*


*I suspect the data put forth from NASA was deliberately skewed to retain a financial stream from the current administration, who put more effort into " Muslim Outreach " than into real honest scientific development. *



*




*


*NASA Exposed in ‘Massive’ New Climate Data Fraud

Published on November 24, 2015

Written by P Gosselin, notrickszone.com

by P Gosselin, notrickszone.com
*
*Veteran award-winning journalist Günter Ederer reports of a shocking new global warming data fraud in NASA’s global temperature data series, as relied on by the UN and government climate scientists. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 The data has been carefully analysed by a respected data computation expert Professor Dr. Friedrich Karl Ewert and is being made publicly available for independent verification.

Professor Ewert’s findings seem to show NASA has intentionally and systematically rigged the official government record of global temperatures to show recent global warming where none would exist without the upwards ‘revisions.’

The astonishing results are now available online to the public.  P Gosselin of notrickzone.com reports:

Ederer reports not long ago retired geologist and data computation expert Professor Dr. Friedrich Karl Ewert began looking at the data behind the global warming claims, and especially the datasets of NASA’s Goddard Institute of Space Studies (GISS).

Ewert painstakingly examined and tabulated the reams of archived data from 1153 stations that go back to 1881 – which NASA has publicly available – data that the UN IPCC uses to base its conclusion that man is heating the Earth’s atmosphere through the burning of fossil fuels. According to Ederer, what Professor Ewert found is “unbelievable”:

From the publicly available data, Ewert made an unbelievable discovery: Between the years 2010 and 2012 the data measured since 1881 were altered so that they showed a significant warming, especially after 1950. […] A comparison of the data from 2010 with the data of 2012 shows that NASA-GISS had altered its own datasets so that especially after WWII a clear warming appears – although it never existed.”

Ederer writes that Ewert particularly found alterations at stations in the Arctic. Professor Ewert randomly selected 120 stations from all over the world and compared the 2010 archived data to the 2012 data and found that they had been tampered to produce warming.

The old data showed regular cycles of warming and cooling over the period, even as atmospheric CO2 concentration rose from 0.03% to 0.04%. According to the original NASA datasets, Ederer writes, the mean global temperature cooled from 13.8°C in 1881 to 12.9°C in 1895. Then it rose to 14.3°C by 1905 and fell back under 12.9°C by 1920, rose to 13.9°C by 1930, fell to 13° by 1975 before rising to 14°C by 2000. By 2010 the temperature fell back to 13.2°C.

But then came the “massive” altering of data, which also altered the entire overall trend for the period. According to journalist Ederer, Ewert uncovered 10 different methods NASA used to alter the data. The 6 most often used methods were:

• Reducing the annual mean in the early phase.
• Reducing the high values in the first warming phase.
• Increasing individual values during the second warming phase.
• Suppression of the second cooling phase starting in 1995.
• Shortening the early decades of the datasets.
• With the long-term datasets, even the first century was shortened.


The methods were employed for stations such as Darwin, Australia and Palma de Mallorca, for example, where cooling trends were suddenly transformed into warming.

Ewert (pictured) then discovered that NASA having altered the datasets once in March 2012 was not enough. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Alterations were made again in August 2012, and yet again in December 2012. For Palma de Majorca: “Now because of the new datasets it has gotten even warmer. Now they show a warming of +0.01202°C per year.”

Using earlier NASA data, globe is in fact cooling

The veteran German journalist Ederer writes that the media reports of ongoing global warming are in fact not based on reality at all, but rather on “the constantly altered temperatures of the earlier decades.” Ederer adds:

Thus the issue of man-made global warming has taken on a whole new meaning: Yes, it is always man-made if the data are adjusted to fit the theory. The meticulous work by Ewert has predecessors, and fits a series of scandals and contradictions that are simply being ignored by the political supporters of man-made climate change.”

Ederer also brings up the analysis by American meteorologists Joseph D’Aleo and Anthony Watts who examined 6000 NASA measurement stations and found an abundance of measurement irregularities stemming in large part from serious siting issues. According to Ederer the findings by Professor Ewert are in close agreement with those of Watts and D’Aleo.

Ederer writes of the overall findings by Professor Ewert:

Using the NASA data from 2010 the surface temperature globally from 1940 until today has fallen by 1.110°C, and since 2000 it has fallen 0.4223°C […]. The cooling has hit every continent except for Australia, which warmed by 0.6339°C since 2000. The figures for Europe: From 1940 to 2010, using the data from 2010, there was a cooling of 0.5465°C and a cooling of 0.3739°C since 2000.”

Ederer summarizes that in view of the magnitude of the scandal, one would think that there would be in investigation. Yet he does not believe this will be the case because the global warming has turned into a trillion-dollar industry and that that too much is tied to it.

All datasets are available to the public at any time. The studies by Prof. Ewert may be requested by e-mail: ewert.fk@t-online.de.

*Günter Ederer is a former journalist for ARD and ZDF German Television and has won numerous awards.
*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> The Dept. of Defense recognizes Climate Change as a threat,


These the same guys that characterized ISIS as the JV team?


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> These the same guys that characterized ISIS as the JV team?


Wasn't that Obama?


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wasn't that Obama?



*Current Dept of Defense = Obama*

*Weezy Weezy.....good grief.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Spoken like an American who has a right to his opinion.  Sucks when those political opinions get in the way of Science though...


It does suck.  Why do you do that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Be gentle with Eddie, he's always been a bit timid.


Eddie doesnʻt need a nanny from the state to shield his feelings like you do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> The Dept. of Defense recognizes Climate Change as a threat, so it's really just the promotion of junk Science by the fossil fuel industry and the popularization of political rhetoric that frames it as a "Leftist" power grab.
> 
> Luckily, now, with Trump and his cadre of flat Earthers, the junk Science part is going to get flogged all day long.


Hilarious!  The DoD has always considered climate in Defense planning both long and short term.  Donʻt include the DoD in your alarmism.  They know when to sound the alarm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fossil fuel industry and defense contractors.


Please name a single industry that does not rely on fossil fuels.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Science and history kinda mixed together.


You mean Jack and Coke?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please name a single industry that does not rely on fossil fuels.


and?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Eddie doesnʻt need a nanny from the state to shield his feelings like you do.


I always have enjoyed how all ya all speak for a protect each other. What are yo afraid of? . . . besides the obvious of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Eddie doesnʻt need a nanny from the state to shield his feelings like you do.


 . . . and no, this Eddie? Wouldn't Go.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I always have enjoyed how all ya all speak for a protect each other. What are yo afraid of? . . . besides the obvious of course.


I always enjoy reading your post about what you think is best for everyone in regard to climate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I always enjoy reading your post about what you think is best for everyone in regard to climate.


I say pollute this mother out! We'll be gone in a bit, pass the responsibility to the next generation, let them do all the work!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and no, this Eddie? Wouldn't Go.


None of us would.  And none of us would need the State to tell us that we shouldnʻt go.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> None of us would.  And none of us would need the State to tell us that we shouldnʻt go.


You're anti-lifeguards?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I say pollute this mother out! We'll be gone in a bit, pass the responsibility to the next generation, let them do all the work!


"Be the change you wish to see in the world"-- Mahatma


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're anti-lifeguards?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.


Oh, well that's what you said? No real surfer would EVER want to be pulled in by a lifeguard but they save lots of lives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, well that's what you said? No real surfer would EVER want to be pulled in by a lifeguard but they save lots of lives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


You having trouble following along?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You having trouble following along?


No.  Do you need a life guard to tell you that a 25 ft. wave will kill you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Do you need a life guard to tell you that a 25 ft. wave will kill you?


You'd be surprised, Waimea on a clean day just looks so easy . . . but, that's why people die there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'd be surprised, Waimea on a clean day just looks so easy . . . but, that's why people die there.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilarious!  The DoD has always considered climate in Defense planning both long and short term.  Donʻt include the DoD in your alarmism.  They know when to sound the alarm.


I'm far from an alarmist and nice dodge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> and?


You can't name one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

> The responsibility of the Department of Defense is the security of our country. That requires thinking ahead and planning for a wide range of contingencies.
> 
> Among the future trends that will impact our national security is climate change. Rising global temperatures, changing precipitation patterns, climbing sea levels, and more extreme weather events will intensify the challenges of global instability, hunger, poverty, and conflict. They will likely lead to food and water shortages, pandemic disease, disputes over refugees and resources, and destruction by natural disasters in regions across the globe. --Chuck Hagel, 2014


Nice budget increase pitch.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice budget increase pitch.


I'm all for major cuts in DoD spending.  Redeploy that money into Space Exploration, education and infrastructure projects.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can't name one?


Are you saying none can change? The military has already begun that process.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 9, 2016)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Why?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean Jack and Coke?


Never drink coke.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying none can change? The military has already begun that process.


You can't name one can you?  Neither can I.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm all for major cuts in DoD spending.


Quantify major.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Quantify major.


Maybe we should just be the biggest military spender in the world instead of the biggest, two times over.... We recently found $125B in wasteful spending in the DoD, that's a good start.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Maybe we should just be the biggest military spender in the world instead of the biggest, two times over.... We recently found $125B in wasteful spending in the DoD, that's a good start.


Might be a good start.  You wanna phase that in?  How Long?


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Might be a good start.  You wanna phase that in?  How Long?


I'm in retail financial planning and investments, I'm not a Gov. budget expert.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm in retail financial planning and investments, I'm not a Gov. budget expert.


WTF dude!! Retail financial planners don't know about risk allocation?!!!  Good grief!!  How do you call yourself a planner?!!


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> WTF dude!! Retail financial planners don't know about risk allocation?!!!  Good grief!!  How do you call yourself a planner?!!


I know my limitations, I don't pretend to be expert in all things.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> I know my limitations, I don't pretend to be expert in all things.


Muahahahahaha....right!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> I know my limitations, I don't pretend to be expert in all things.


So youʻre not a CFP.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So youʻre not a CFP.


I am


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> I am


Are there others like you out there?


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are there others like you out there?


God I hope not...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> WTF dude!! Retail financial planners don't know about risk allocation?!!!  Good grief!!  How do you call yourself a planner?!!


Language!


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please name a single industry that does not rely on fossil fuels.


The Navy is working on it.  

http://greenfleet.dodlive.mil/energy/great-green-fleet/


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why?


Your lack of facts is proving my point.

Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

espola said:


> The Navy is working on it.
> 
> http://greenfleet.dodlive.mil/energy/great-green-fleet/


Sure they are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can't name one can you?  Neither can I.


It won't always be that way,you just want to delay the inevitable and fight change, mostly because Exxon and Co. said so. (i.e. paid big bucks to have that propaganda filtered into your media consumption and now they have you and you'll never turn back . . . and they knew that all along).


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It won't always be that way,you just want to delay the inevitable and fight change, mostly because Exxon and Co. said so. (i.e. paid big bucks to have that propaganda filtered into your media consumption and now they have you and you'll never turn back . . . and they knew that all along).


It doesn't have to be all or nothing.  We will continue to use fossil fuels for the foreseeable future, but filling your Cabinet and advisory staff with outright AGW deniers is just foolish.  If it's possible AGW is real, hope for the best, plan for the worst.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> It doesn't have to be all or nothing.  We will continue to use fossil fuels for the foreseeable future, but filling your Cabinet and advisory staff with outright AGW deniers is just foolish.  If it's possible AGW is real, hope for the best, plan for the worst.


Nothing lasts forever . . . now as for the Trump nominees and appointments, most are actually opposed to the mission of the post Trump has put them up for.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It won't always be that way,you just want to delay the inevitable and fight change, mostly because Exxon and Co. said so. (i.e. paid big bucks to have that propaganda filtered into your media consumption and now they have you and you'll never turn back . . . and they knew that all along).


Exxon and other big-energy climate-change denier corporations are now playing nice with clean energy.    

http://www.climatechangenews.com/2016/05/23/exxon-shell-total-and-statoil-make-clean-energy-plays/

Some remember with caution the days when auto, tire, and oil companies bought up many of the public streetcar and commuter train companies all over the country and liquidated them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2016)

espola said:


> The Navy is working on it.
> 
> http://greenfleet.dodlive.mil/energy/great-green-fleet/


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Didn't read the link?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Humor needs to be based in some relative reality to be funny. The stretch in logic to deem the above humorous is the only thing that is laughable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It won't always be that way,you just want to delay the inevitable and fight change, mostly because Exxon and Co. said so. (i.e. paid big bucks to have that propaganda filtered into your media consumption and now they have you and you'll never turn back . . . and they knew that all along).


You can't name one can you?  And you don't know what you mean by "It won't always be that way".  I don't like delaying "it". (whatever that means)  That's for you protectionist types that like subsidizing failing companies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> It doesn't have to be all or nothing.  We will continue to use fossil fuels for the foreseeable future, but filling your Cabinet and advisory staff with outright AGW deniers is just foolish.  If it's possible AGW is real, hope for the best, plan for the worst.


Has it occurred to you that planning for the worse includes the use of fossil fuels?  Cheap, plentiful, portable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

espola said:


> Exxon and other big-energy climate-change denier corporations are now playing nice with clean energy.
> 
> http://www.climatechangenews.com/2016/05/23/exxon-shell-total-and-statoil-make-clean-energy-plays/
> 
> Some remember with caution the days when auto, tire, and oil companies bought up many of the public streetcar and commuter train companies all over the country and liquidated them.


You mean after they found them not profitable?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Humor needs to be based in some relative reality to be funny. The stretch in logic to deem the above humorous is the only thing that is laughable.


You mean because the Navy is switching to Vertical take off jets and electro magnetic catapults?  Otherwise, carriers have to put 25 knots over the deck to launch aircraft safely and that's no joke.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because the Navy is switching to Vertical take off jets and electro magnetic catapults?  Otherwise, carriers have to put 25 knots over the deck to launch aircraft safely and that's no joke.


When did the Navy last build a fossil-fuel powered carrier?


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean after they found them not profitable?


Please continue.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Has it occurred to you that planning for the worse includes the use of fossil fuels?  Cheap, plentiful, portable.


Why plan for anything if AGW doesn't exist?   Cigarettes are cheap plentiful and portable unfortunately they had a pretty bad side effect...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because the Navy is switching to Vertical take off jets and electro magnetic catapults?  Otherwise, carriers have to put 25 knots over the deck to launch aircraft safely and that's no joke.


. . . and before?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> It doesn't have to be all or nothing.  We will continue to use fossil fuels for the foreseeable future, but filling your Cabinet and advisory staff with outright AGW deniers is just foolish.  If it's possible AGW is real, hope for the best, plan for the worst.


Wait a minute.
What do you mean, "if its possible"?
Do you deny that we are cooking the planet with co2?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why plan for anything if AGW doesn't exist?   Cigarettes are cheap plentiful and portable unfortunately they had a pretty bad side effect...


Not cheap anymore.
The government is in the middle, and thats never cheap.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 9, 2016)

espola said:


> Exxon and other big-energy climate-change denier corporations are now playing nice with clean energy.
> 
> http://www.climatechangenews.com/2016/05/23/exxon-shell-total-and-statoil-make-clean-energy-plays/
> 
> Some remember with caution the days when auto, tire, and oil companies bought up many of the public streetcar and commuter train companies all over the country and liquidated them.


Big business does what it has to do.
If its easier for them to believe in the Loch Ness Monster, they'll fund an exploration to find one.
It doesnt matter if they find one, as long as they agree with the zealots making the rules.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Big business does what it has to do.
> If its easier for them to believe in the Loch Ness Monster, they'll fund an exploration to find one.
> It doesnt matter if they find one, as long as they agree with the zealots making the rules.


I know, I know - you don't like being told what to do.  Better for everybody else to be stuck with cleaning up your mess.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 9, 2016)

espola said:


> I know, I know - you don't like being told what to do.  Better for everybody else to be stuck with cleaning up your mess.


You just worry about keeping your "adult" diapers dry.
I'll take care of my business.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and before?


Before what?


----------



## nononono (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, well that's what you said? No real surfer would EVER want to be pulled in by a lifeguard but they save lots of lives.


*Rat....you're no real surfer...you are an Iron Worker who surfs..*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why plan for anything if AGW doesn't exist?   Cigarettes are cheap plentiful and portable unfortunately they had a pretty bad side effect...


Yes and cigs couldnʻt power your car or the Jet that you flew on to Hawaii this past Summer.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You just worry about keeping your "adult" diapers dry.
> I'll take care of my business.


Please continue.


----------



## nononono (Dec 9, 2016)

espola said:


> Please continue.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 9, 2016)

nononono said:


>


I literally laughed out loud.
Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 10, 2016)

espola said:


> When did the Navy last build a fossil-fuel powered carrier?


Been awhile.
Makes sense too. They can carry alot more jet fuel that way.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Been awhile.
> Makes sense too. They can carry alot more jet fuel that way.


You're closing in on 4nos level.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2016)

espola said:


> You're closing in on 4nos level.









*Shit fire hell....*
*Spola can sneeze it...*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 10, 2016)

espola said:


> You're closing in on 4nos level.


Thanks, spola.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2016)

espola said:


> Didn't read the link?


Don't get the joke?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Humor needs to be based in some relative reality to be funny. The stretch in logic to deem the above humorous is the only thing that is laughable.


First one must have a sense of humor, understand irony and have an at least an average IQ to understand Ramirez...
One more thing...climb down off that high horse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> First one must have a sense of humor, understand irony and have an at least an average IQ to understand Ramirez...
> One more thing...climb down off that high horse.


Low brow and juvenile at best.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Low brow and juvenile at best.


He knows his audience.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Low brow and juvenile at best.


Nice elitist retort!
You still wont get invited to the holiday gala.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nice elitist retort!
> You still wont get invited to the holiday gala.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 10, 2016)

espola said:


> He knows his audience.


You people are the best advocates for us people.
Its too good to be true!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

espola said:


> He knows his audience.


Yes he does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2016)

espola said:


> He knows his audience.


Mostly the guy from high school who would hang out in the 7/11 parking lot and scream "HELL YEAH!" a lot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mostly the guy from high school who would hang out in the 7/11 parking lot and scream "HELL YEAH!" a lot.


Kapalama Hts. isnʻt zoned for 7/11's.  All residentīal.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 11, 2016)

I saw Scientifica Principia International graced out little climate thread. In the climate blah-blah-blah go sphere even skeptics like Watts, no friend of the scientific consensus, think they are full of it.  There is a long standing antagonism between WUWT and SPI. A couple of years ago there was this true classic in the blahgosphere with the lightbulb in the mirror "experiments".  At stake-do we quibble with the magnitude (or anthropogenic influence) of the climate sensitivity constant of  Arrhenius's greenhouse gas law, or, as SPI would have you believe, is the whole law itself complete bullshit.  Poppycock I guess since SPI has big Brit influence in their little "scientific community". Here's what Watts has to say about them, which I guess about sums it up.  

"Most of what that group does is to spin sciencey sounding theories and pal reviewed papers by a mysterious members-only peer review system, and I have yet to any one of them try to do anything at an experimental/empirical measurement level to back up the sort of claims they make."

If anybody wants to check out the lightbulb thing you can get a sense of it from these links.  Fair warning-its kind of like watching an episode of Mythbusters where they never quite get around to blowing something up.  But you will get to see a digital thermocouple in action and you may discover that everything you know is wrong.

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/05/27/new-wuwt-tv-segment-slaying-the-slayers-with-watts/
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/05/28/slaying-the-slayers-with-watts-part-2/
http://principia-scientific.org/light-bulb-experiments-slaying-watts-with-watts/


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I saw Scientifica Principia International graced out little climate thread. In the climate blah-blah-blah go sphere even skeptics like Watts, no friend of the scientific consensus, think they are full of it.  There is a long standing antagonism between WUWT and SPI. A couple of years ago there was this true classic in the blahgosphere with the lightbulb in the mirror "experiments".  At stake-do we quibble with the magnitude (or anthropogenic influence) of the climate sensitivity constant of  Arrhenius's greenhouse gas law, or, as SPI would have you believe, is the whole law itself complete bullshit.  Poppycock I guess since SPI has big Brit influence in their little "scientific community". Here's what Watts has to say about them, which I guess about sums it up.
> 
> "Most of what that group does is to spin sciencey sounding theories and pal reviewed papers by a mysterious members-only peer review system, and I have yet to any one of them try to do anything at an experimental/empirical measurement level to back up the sort of claims they make."
> 
> ...


They get partial credit for spelling thermodynamics correctly.

One thing I would try with the light bulb and mirror setup - with the IR thermometer, measure several spots on the light bulb and then measure similar spots in the reflection of the light bulb in the mirror.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Low brow and juvenile at best.


That sums up your sense of humor nicely.
Baby steps.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 11, 2016)

espola said:


> They get partial credit for spelling thermodynamics correctly.
> 
> One thing I would try with the light bulb and mirror setup - with the IR thermometer, measure several spots on the light bulb and then measure similar spots in the reflection of the light bulb in the mirror.


While youre at it, unscrew the light bulb, put your thumb in the hole, and try sticking your foot in the bathtub.
(first fill tub with water)


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> While youre at it, unscrew the light bulb, put your thumb in the hole, and try sticking your foot in the bathtub.
> (first fill tub with water)


We have the whole place wired with GFCI outlets.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 11, 2016)

espola said:


> We have the whole place wired with GFCI outlets.


Its still worth try.
Just to make sure the GFIs are in working order.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2016)

espola said:


> We have the whole place wired with GFCI outlets.


Then you have nothing to worry about.
Give it a shot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kapalama Hts. isnʻt zoned for 7/11's.  All residentīal.


ABC?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ABC?


One mom and pop place at the bottom of Houghtailing where my Tutu man used to live.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2016)

The in-laws just e-mailed that it snowed in the Hills of Geraldine.  Itʻs summer there.


----------



## Wez (Dec 12, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The in-laws just e-mailed that it snowed in the Hills of Geraldine.  Itʻs summer there.


----------



## Wez (Dec 12, 2016)

Lol

http://mediamattersforamerica.tumblr.com/post/154379375593/climate-change-is-not-that-complicated-ht


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2016)

ALERT! The so far small temperature change in the climate is melting glaciers, killing off coral and causing strange weather, but winter does still exist!

Not to get to deep or anything, but it has been said that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2016)

Glaciers have been forming and melting for.....much of world history. Here's some interesting facts about our very own Great Lakes.

The Great Lakes have not always looked the way they do today. In fact if you were to go back in time and visit Michigan 14,000 years ago, you would have found the Great Lakes area covered in a sheet of ice, called a glacier, that averaged over one kilometer thick. At rates of only a few centimeters per day, the glacier slowly made its way across the Great Lakes basin. It carved out deep valleys and moved large amounts of soil. As the glacier melted and moved towards Canada, it left behind a series of large holes that filled with meltwater from the glacier. These formed the basic shape of the Great Lakes. It wasn't until 6,000 years ago that the lakes took their final shape we see today.
http://techalive.mtu.edu/meec/module08/GreatLakesPastandPresent.htm


----------



## Wez (Dec 12, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> In fact if you were to go back in time and visit Michigan 14,000 years ago, you would have found the Great Lakes area covered in a sheet of ice, called a glacier, that averaged over one kilometer thick.


That's not what Young Earth Creationist believe happened.  You know, 42% of America and no doubt all Trump voters...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's not what Young Earth Creationist believe happened.  You know, 42% of America and no doubt all Trump voters...


The Flintstones believers?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's not what Young Earth Creationist believe happened.  You know, 42% of America and no doubt all Trump voters...


All?
There you go again...no doubt.


----------



## Wez (Dec 12, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> All?
> There you go again...no doubt.


If your one trick is to point out hyperbole, you're going to remain a disappointment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> If your one trick is to point out hyperbole, you're going to remain a disappointment.


Hyperbole? One trick?
Like.....
You never exaggerate?
Your dumber than a box of rocks ?
If we took your brain and stuck it up a gnats ass it would look like a bb in a box car?
Hyperbole is always true. Right?

Your use of hyperbole is a sign of a weak argument, how's that for tricky?


----------



## Wez (Dec 12, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your use of hyperbole is a sign of a weak argument, how's that for tricky?


weak...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> weak...


Whats weak, is trying to convince free thinking people that co2 is causing "strange weather".


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whats weak, is trying to convince free thinking people that co2 is causing "strange weather".


That's what it is now - "free-thinking people"?  

Is that more like free love?  Or free verse?


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whats weak, is trying to convince free thinking people that co2 is causing "strange weather".


Tell your kids you want this for Christmas --


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's not what Young Earth Creationist believe happened.  You know, 42% of America and no doubt all Trump voters...



*Weezy..... you just pull statements out of your butt, there's no other logical reason for the mish mash you try to post as intellectual banter.*

*Where do you come up with the connection between Creationists and Republican voters ? *

*Creationists are a select group of Religious individuals who believe in a Theory that defies Logic....*

*Republican voters came together to reinstate a business plan for America that will put the country back on track to financial solvency and *
*implement a process by which we can rebuild our Military to a standard that guarantees the safety of all through Might. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Weezy..... you just pull statements out of your butt, there's no other logical reason for the mish mash you try to post as intellectual banter.*
> 
> *Where do you come up with the connection between Creationists and Republican voters ? *
> 
> ...


Logic, logical conclusion and data based facts/numbers really throw you for a loop huh?


----------



## Wez (Dec 13, 2016)

nononono said:


> *and **implement a process by which we can rebuild our Military to a standard that guarantees the safety of all through Might. *


That implies our military is not the strongest in the World already.  What planet do you live on?  How many Zumwalt-class destroyers does it take to stop radicals from recruiting on the internet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> That implies our military is not the strongest in the World already.  What planet do you live on?  How many Zumwalt-class destroyers does it take to stop radicals from recruiting on the internet?


1


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 13, 2016)

espola said:


> Tell your kids you want this for Christmas --


Can you point to a "strange weather" phenomena directly caused by anthropogenic co2?
Sheeple.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 13, 2016)

espola said:


> That's what it is now - "free-thinking people"?
> 
> Is that more like free love?  Or free verse?


Depends on what the meaning of "it" is.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 13, 2016)

The burden of proof does not reside with the skeptic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 14, 2016)

Adios! Aloha! Sayonara! Bye bye!
Apparently the end is near. Start planning now.
Wondering if this a consensus?

Earth is due for an “extinction-level” event from the sky, and even if we see it coming, we won’t be able to do anything about it, a NASA scientist said Monday.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/nasa-scientist-says-earth-is-due-for-‘extinction-level’-event/ar-AAlwVGg?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Adios! Aloha! Sayonara! Bye bye!
> Apparently the end is near. Start planning now.
> Wondering if this a consensus?
> 
> ...


Better blame Obama before we are all gone!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better blame Obama before we are all gone!


Bush silly.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 14, 2016)

Co2.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2016)

Putin


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better blame Obama before we are all gone!


Too late.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 14, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better blame Obama before we are all gone!


That's just asinine...


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2.


Commies.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 14, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Commies.


If you look hard enough, there's always a commie behind every real, or perceived threat to the American way.
A boulder from space could be a plan hatched from the vanquished USSR, that is just now coming to fruition.
If it lands in the middle east, we'll know its from God.
If it lands in Russia, its either poor commie planning, or extra terrestrial selection.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you look hard enough, there's always a commie behind every real, or perceived threat to the American way.
> A boulder from space could be a plan hatched from the vanquished USSR, that is just now coming to fruition.
> If it lands in the middle east, we'll know its from God.
> If it lands in Russia, its either poor commie planning, or extra terrestrial selection.


Last big one that made it into the atmosphere was in Russia . . . but don't worry, Russia may soon be at a location near you!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 14, 2016)

espola said:


> Tell your kids you want this for Christmas --


I saw a T shirt the other day, you should get one Magoo....

Obama played the race card
Hillary played the woman card
America played the Trump card


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Last big one that made it into the atmosphere was in Russia . . . but don't worry, Russia may soon be at a location near you!


That was freakin' scary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you look hard enough, there's always a commie behind every real, or perceived threat to the American way.
> A boulder from space could be a plan hatched from the vanquished USSR, that is just now coming to fruition.
> If it lands in the middle east, we'll know its from God.
> If it lands in Russia, its either poor commie planning, or extra terrestrial selection.


Tell me comrade, when did you realize you'd rather side with Putin and his concerns over that of America?

Maybe it was back when I told you that Russia was a conservative wonderland?


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell me comrade, when did you realize you'd rather side with Putin and his concerns over that of America?
> 
> Maybe it was back when I told you that Russia was a conservative wonderland?


I'm waiting for one of the data miners to dig up the first post where they admitted they were Putin fans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2016)

espola said:


> I'm waiting for one of the data miners to dig up the first post where they admitted they were Putin fans.


The switch happened quick, they saw a shiny object (Trump) and fell head over heels . . . "we'll follow you anywhere comrade!"

Again it strikes me how many things they complained about, much of it made up BS, through the last 8 years that they now embrace as if it's what they wanted all along (thus the fantasy BS).


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you look hard enough, there's always a commie behind every real, or perceived threat to the American way.


Well, I will say I smiled at this because it brought up a vivid recollection of my maternal grandfather. Hadn't thought about that tough old bird for awhile. He had a gentle side, but he'd come a hard way. And the funny thing was i realized something about him I hadn't put together before. When he cussed, which was frequently, he did it in triplets. The composition of the triplets would vary, but the Russians (as Commies, or Rooskies) were usually in the mix. Thus, a triplet would be "Goddamn Nixon, Goddamn Ns,  Goddamn Rooskies".  Never mind that Nixon (his sin was going to China I think) hadn't been president for years, that African Americans were smart enough to steer way clear of our little corner of paradise, and that the Soviet Union was clearly in decline. His life was apparently triangulated by such threats.  But it was the smoking and emphysema that got him in the end. Hacking up flecks of blood on a crisp white hospital sheet that smelled of bleach. I remember that clear enough. 

Doesn't have to do with anything.  Just one of those images that slams into your head.


----------



## Wez (Dec 15, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Thus, a triplet would be "Goddamn Nixon, Goddamn Ns,  Goddamn Rooskies".


May as well be the clown crew here:  "Goddamn HRC/Obama, Goddamn BLM, Goddamn Liberals!"  Now of course they love Russia...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 15, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Well, I will say I smiled at this because it brought up a vivid recollection of my maternal grandfather. Hadn't thought about that tough old bird for awhile. He had a gentle side, but he'd come a hard way. And the funny thing was i realized something about him I hadn't put together before. When he cussed, which was frequently, he did it in triplets. The composition of the triplets would vary, but the Russians (as Commies, or Rooskies) were usually in the mix. Thus, a triplet would be "Goddamn Nixon, Goddamn Ns,  Goddamn Rooskies".  Never mind that Nixon (his sin was going to China I think) hadn't been president for years, that African Americans were smart enough to steer way clear of our little corner of paradise, and that the Soviet Union was clearly in decline. His life was apparently triangulated by such threats.  But it was the smoking and emphysema that got him in the end. Hacking up flecks of blood on a crisp white hospital sheet that smelled of bleach. I remember that clear enough.
> 
> Doesn't have to do with anything.  Just one of those images that slams into your head.


Interesting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> May as well be the clown crew here:  "Goddamn HRC/Obama, Goddamn BLM, Goddamn Liberals!"  Now of course they love Russia...


Well of course _"they"_ do...
Left you a little sumthin up above dumbass


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Tell your kids you want this for Christmas --



*Just say " Thank You " when your kids give you this.......*

*




*


----------



## Wez (Dec 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well of course _"they"_ do...
> Left you a little sumthin up above dumbass


Truth hurts, I get it...


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2016)

The GISTEMP November numbers are in --

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

The 0.95°C variance from the 1051-1980 base period mean is the second-hottest November on the list, behind only November 2015.  This also completes the 2016 December to November "weather year" as the hottest in the record at 1.02°C, well above the previous high of 0.84°C set last year.  It is highly likely that the 2016 calendar year measure will be hottest in the record as well - the average for the first 11 months is 1.02°C, above the record 0.86°C set in 2015.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 15, 2016)

espola said:


> The GISTEMP November numbers are in --
> 
> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
> 
> The 0.95°C variance from the 1051-1980 base period mean is the second-hottest November on the list, behind only November 2015.  This also completes the 2016 December to November "weather year" as the hottest in the record at 1.02°C, well above the previous high of 0.84°C set last year.  It is highly likely that the 2016 calendar year measure will be hottest in the record as well - the average for the first 11 months is 1.02°C, above the record 0.86°C set in 2015.


Download it while you can.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Truth hurts, I get it...


Yeah..it must really hurt knowing your candidate lost to Trump.
Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........................................................


----------



## Wez (Dec 15, 2016)

America loves to be lied to and he was the best by a long shot... Mine was a blocking vote only, I couldn't stand HRC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> America loves to be lied to and he was the best by a long shot... Mine was a blocking vote only, I couldn't stand HRC.


So you believed the "blocking vote" lie.  Popular opinion I hear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2016)

espola said:


> The GISTEMP November numbers are in --
> 
> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
> 
> The 0.95°C variance from the 1051-1980 base period mean is the second-hottest November on the list, behind only November 2015.  This also completes the 2016 December to November "weather year" as the hottest in the record at 1.02°C, well above the previous high of 0.84°C set last year.  It is highly likely that the 2016 calendar year measure will be hottest in the record as well - the average for the first 11 months is 1.02°C, above the record 0.86°C set in 2015.


Oh good.  Not need to burn more fossil fuels to heat our homes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> America loves to be lied to and he was the best by a long shot... Mine was a blocking vote only, I couldn't stand HRC.


Voters that put Trump over the top had voted for Obama twice.
After eight years, guess they were acclimated to liars and lying ways.
Who knows? Perhaps voters just said what difference, at this point, does it make?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 15, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Download it while you can.


You noticed how GIS temps fluctuate decades after they're recorded?
Well done, detective.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 15, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You noticed how GIS temps fluctuate decades after they're recorded?
> Well done, detective.


How so?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You noticed how GIS temps fluctuate decades after they're recorded?
> Well done, detective.


"Fluctuate" is a good word choice there.  Some corrections go up, some go down.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2016)

espola said:


> "Fluctuate" is a good word choice there.  Some corrections go up, some go down.


"Corrections"
Now _that_ is an excellent word choice.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 15, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> How so?


"Skeptical Science" has all the best excuses.
You seem to have some background in science, based on previous posts.
Im sure you have a take on the issue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2016)

espola said:


> "Fluctuate" is a good word choice there.  Some corrections go up, some go down.


Great time for a Climate March


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Voters that put Trump over the top had voted for Obama twice.
> After eight years, guess they were acclimated to liars and lying ways.
> Who knows? Perhaps voters just said what difference, at this point, does it make?


Trump lies faster then the fact checkers can check . . . he lies more in one simple statement than all of Obama's lies doubled.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump lies faster then the fact checkers can check . . . he lies more in one simple statement than all of Obama's lies doubled.


Perhaps Trump learned from Obama...
Apparently the fact checkers that matter, aka the folks that had voted twice for Obama, simply gave up checking on Hillary, they knew if her mouth was open, she was lying.
It must really be tough on intellectuals like you, just can't rap your elitist mind around the reality & shame in losing to Trump.


----------



## Wez (Dec 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently the fact checkers that matter, aka the folks that had voted twice for Obama, simply gave up checking on Hillary


There goes that nervous tick you have that causes you to interject a Hillary comment into your every response.  There was penty of fact checking going on daily and it all showed Trump as the liar king.

Funny how who wins the election somehow validates the bullshit believed by that parties supporters.  We have a whole new group of arrogant assholes and these ones deal in fake news and conspiracy.  Reality and truth need no longer apply.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> There goes that nervous tick you have that causes you to interject a Hillary comment into your every response.  There was penty of fact checking going on daily and it all showed Trump as the liar king.
> 
> Funny how who wins the election somehow validates the bullshit believed by that parties supporters.  We have a whole new group of arrogant assholes and these ones deal in fake news and conspiracy.  Reality and truth need no longer apply.


You'll be fine.  There is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You'll be fine.  There is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Funny how much progressives watch Fox.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how much progressives watch Fox.


More humorous is the mind set of conservatives . . . or lack thereof.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> There goes that nervous tick you have that causes you to interject a Hillary comment into your every response.  There was penty of fact checking going on daily and it all showed Trump as the liar king.
> 
> Funny how who wins the election somehow validates the bullshit believed by that parties supporters.  We have a whole new group of arrogant assholes and these ones deal in fake news and conspiracy.  Reality and truth need no longer apply.


Like your little tick...regarding Trump, GWB, Republicans, conservatives , church goers, hunters, the second amendment, the toilets at Surf Cup... Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
Wasn't it Obama who famously said to the Republicans as they voiced their concerns.  "I won"...
Get over it child.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More humorous is the mind set of conservatives . . . or lack thereof.


This is why the Democrats lost the last election....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is why the Democrats lost the last election....


Yes, you are correct sir . . . the stupidity of the American voter. According to one side or the other the last decent president elected was Kennedy? But, we wanted change this time, well electorally speaking anyways (not a truly collective "We"), be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is why the Democrats lost the last election....


and the next one.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you are correct sir . . . the stupidity of the American voter. According to one side or the other the last decent president elected was Kennedy? But, we wanted change this time, well electorally speaking anyways (not a truly collective "We"), be careful what you wish for!


I was for Johnson in 64, hated him by 68.  I was for Nixon in 68, figured out he was a crook by 72.  On the other hand, I had a better view of Reagan in 84 than I did in 80.  Also, Bush Sr. was not a half-bad President, one of the better ones in my lifetime.  He faltered with his base because he couldn't read his own lips, and among the military-industrial community because of his half-hearted Gulf War, leaving Saddam in power to aggravate his son.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you are correct sir . . . the stupidity of the American voter. According to one side or the other the last decent president elected was Kennedy? But, we wanted change this time, well electorally speaking anyways (not a truly collective "We"), be careful what you wish for!


Obamacare architect: We passed law due to ‘stupidity of the American voter’
Jonathan Gruber, a Massachusetts Institute of Technology professor who served as a technical consultant to the White House during the design of Obamacare, confirmed in a recently released video that one of the key problems with Obamacare’s development was making sure its text was confusing enough so that the Congressional Budget Office wouldn’t automatically deem it a tax, The Daily Caller reported.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you are correct sir . . . the stupidity of the American voter. According to one side or the other the last decent president elected was Kennedy? But, we wanted change this time, well electorally speaking anyways (not a truly collective "We"), be careful what you wish for!


The stupidity of the American voter .. ?
There are times when your arrogance is surpassed only by your stupidity.
Those Americans that elected Trump, those that made the difference, voted for Obama in the two previous elections.
Tell me pinhead, were they stupid then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The stupidity of the American voter .. ?
> There are times when your arrogance is surpassed only by your stupidity.
> Those Americans that elected Trump, those that made the difference, voted for Obama in the two previous elections.
> Tell me pinhead, were they stupid then?


Well, "According to one side or the other . . ." but never mind what I wrote, just go on with your bad self, you bad whamma jamma!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

http://www.woodfortrees.org/graph/gistemp/from:1979/to:2017/plot/rss/from:1979/to:2017/plot/uah5/from:1979/to:2017

Divergence.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.woodfortrees.org/graph/gistemp/from:1979/to:2017/plot/rss/from:1979/to:2017/plot/uah5/from:1979/to:2017
> 
> Divergence.


Christy et al. at UAH impeached their own data (the rss and uah sets in your plot) after they admitted the errors that others had found.  They published a paper beginning with this --

Temperature Trends in the Lower Atmosphere
-
Understanding and Reconciling Differences
EXECUTIVE SUMMARY
Convening Lead Author:
Tom M. L. Wigley, NSF NCAR
Lead Authors:
V. Ramaswamy, NOAA; J.R. Christy, Univ. of AL
in Huntsville; J.R. Lanzante, NOAA; C.A. Mears, Remote Sensing
Systems; B.D. Santer, DOE LLNL; C.K. Folland, U.K. Met Office
PB
1
Abstract
Previously reported discrepancies between the amount of warming near the surface and higher in the atmosphere have been used to challenge the reliability of climate models and the reality of human-induced global warming. Specifically, surface data showed substantial global-average warming, while early versions of satellite and radiosonde data showed little or no warming above the  surface. This significant discrepancy no longer exists because errors in the satellite and radiosonde data have been identified and  corrected. New data sets have also been developed that do not show such discrepancies.​https://www.gfdl.noaa.gov/bibliography/related_files/tmlw0602.pdf

This has been pointed out to you in the past.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> Christy et al. at UAH impeached their own data (the rss and uah sets in your plot) after they admitted the errors that others had found.  They published a paper beginning with this --
> 
> Temperature Trends in the Lower Atmosphere
> -
> ...


Hilarious.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> Previously reported discrepancies between the amount of warming near the surface and higher in the atmosphere have been used to challenge the reliability of climate models and the reality of human-induced global warming. Specifically, surface data showed substantial global-average warming, while early versions of satellite and radiosonde data showed little or no warming above the  surface. This significant discrepancy no longer exists because errors in the satellite and radiosonde data have been identified and  corrected. New data sets have also been developed that do not show such discrepancies.​https://www.gfdl.noaa.gov/bibliography/related_files/tmlw0602.pdf


Why are the two sets of data diverging?


----------



## Wez (Dec 17, 2016)

Clueless. I'm an American and entitlement to my own opinion!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Clueless. I'm an American and entitlement to my own opinion!


It's not obvious tho'


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Clueless. I'm an American and entitled to my own opinion!


Maybe you can help me then.
Do you know why?


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why are the two sets of data diverging?


What makes you think they are diverging?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> What makes you think they are diverging?


It looks like they are diverging.
Interestingly enough, more so after 2006. (the date of the link you posted explaining satellite data corrections)
From 06 to present, there seems to be a marked divergence between satellite and surface temps.
The two forms of measurement parallel each other fairly closely, with satellite temps running slightly cooler, (yet consistently mirroring) except for the peak in '98.
For some reason, a glitch there shows both the satellite and surface temps reaching an unprecedented consensus.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It looks like they are diverging.
> Interestingly enough, more so after 2006. (the date of the link you posted explaining satellite data corrections)
> From 06 to present, there seems to be a marked divergence between satellite and surface temps.
> The two forms of measurement parallel each other fairly closely, with satellite temps running slightly cooler, (yet consistently mirroring) except for the peak in '98.
> For some reason, a glitch there shows both the satellite and surface temps reaching an unprecedented consensus.


Tell me more about what you seem to see, especially the "glitch".

 You didn't use the trend line analysis available in the website.

Have figured out yet what you meant by "classical liberalism"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> Tell me more about what you seem to see, especially the "glitch".


It looks like the low points show more divergence than the high points on the graph.
The glitch is unusual.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> You didn't use the trend line analysis available in the website.


No. Just a visual observation of mine for the purposes of discussion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> Have figured out yet what you meant by "classical liberalism"?


I posted the wikipedia definition because I knew you'd approve.
Their definition suits my purposes as well.


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> America loves to be lied to and he was the best by a long shot... Mine was a blocking vote only, I couldn't stand HRC.





			
				Wez said:
			
		

> *Mine was a blocking vote only, I couldn't stand HRC*










*You sure do go for records....I gotta give you that.*


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I posted the wikipedia definition because I knew you'd approve.
> Their definition suits my purposes as well.


From that definition  - "civil liberties and political freedom with representative democracy under the rule of law and emphasizes economic freedoms found in economic liberalism which is also called free market capitalism"  We're not doing that now?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> From that definition  - "civil liberties and political freedom with representative democracy under the rule of law and emphasizes economic freedoms found in economic liberalism which is also called free market capitalism"  We're not doing that now?


You must read things in context, magoo.
I was replying to rat, after he stated all the great things liberalism has done for humanity, and how conservatism has caused pestilence, death, and wailing. (paraphrasing)
I replied that what is passing for liberalism today, has no resemblance to "classic liberalism", but is rather a kind of  "neo-communism" (again paraphrasing)
Classic liberalism has some very noble traits.
Again, what passes for liberalism today is some type of progressive communism.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You must read things in context, magoo.
> I was replying to rat, after he stated all the great things liberalism has done for humanity, and how conservatism has caused pestilence, death, and wailing. (paraphrasing)
> I replied that what is passing for liberalism today, has no resemblance to "classic liberalism", but is rather a kind of  "neo-communism" (again paraphrasing)
> Classic liberalism has some very noble traits.
> Again, what passes for liberalism today is some type of progressive communism.


What do you mean by "progressive communism" in that context?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You must read things in context, magoo.
> I was replying to rat, after he stated all the great things liberalism has done for humanity, and how conservatism has caused pestilence, death, and wailing. (paraphrasing)
> I replied that what is passing for liberalism today, has no resemblance to "classic liberalism", but is rather a kind of  "neo-communism" (again paraphrasing)
> Classic liberalism has some very noble traits.
> Again, what passes for liberalism today is some type of progressive communism.


. . . and Trumpism is a far, far cry from Reagan. (I feel bad even putting those two's names in the same sentence! and you know I'm not a great Reagan fan)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "progressive communism" in that context?


He sees the conservative parties transformation towards a strong man lead dictatorship and wants to counter that . . . and from where he is now Ted Cruz looks like a moderate.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and Trumpism is a far, far cry from Reagan. (I feel bad even putting those two's names in the same sentence! and you know I'm not a great Reagan fan)


He won, and liberals hate him, so he must be their guy.  Fuck all that original constitution and bill of rights stuff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> He won, and liberals hate him, so he must be their guy.  Fuck all that original constitution and bill of rights stuff.


Yeah, what happen to, "I'm a Constitutional Conservative!"?


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2016)

*Trump has quite the line up of movers and shakers that will be great for the United States and will be " Rat " poison for the Democrats....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks like between rat and espola, they have all the answers.
Divergence in climate temps and divergence in political definitions.
Thanks for the input, guys.
Ill think about it and let you answer for me when I get ready.


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> He won, and liberals hate him, so he must be their guy.  Fuck all that original constitution and bill of rights stuff.



*My my Spola.....such language....*


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looks like between rat and espola, they have all the answers.


You are the one who has been evading the easy questions.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> You are the one who has been evading the easy questions.


I just got back, and rat was two or three answers in. lol.
You two seem to be on a roll, why in the hell would I butt in?
I always answer your easy questions.
You seem to resent it when I ignore you.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just got back, and rat was two or three answers in. lol.
> You two seem to be on a roll, why in the hell would I butt in?
> I always answer your easy questions.
> You seem to resent it when I ignore you.


No, you don't.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> No, you don't.


Im sorry.
Did someone get their feelings hurt?
What is it you would like me to answer, little e?
(or should I just wait for rat to answer for me again?)


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im sorry.
> Did someone get their feelings hurt?
> What is it you would like me to answer, little e?
> (or should I just wait for rat to answer for me again?)


That wise-ass evasion is your signature.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

espola said:


> That wise-ass evasion is your signature.


No easy questions?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

Go ahead and submit any "easy" questions directly to rat.
Dinner is ready.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

espola said:


> From that definition  - "civil liberties and political freedom with representative democracy under the rule of law and emphasizes economic freedoms found in economic liberalism which is also called free market capitalism"  *We're not doing that now?*


Explain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and Trumpism is a far, far cry from Reagan. (I feel bad even putting those two's names in the same sentence! and you know I'm not a great Reagan fan)


What is Trumpism?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

espola said:


> He won, and liberals hate him, so he must be their guy.  Fuck all that original constitution and bill of rights stuff.


Is that what is actually happening now or in the last 8 years?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is Trumpism?


Whatever is good for Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looks like between rat and espola, they have all the answers.
> Divergence in climate temps and divergence in political definitions.
> Thanks for the input, guys.
> Ill think about it and let you answer for me when I get ready.


Tyranny of the experts


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whatever is good for Trump.


Whatever YOU think is good for Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatever YOU think is good for Trump


You have no idea do you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no idea do you?


I do have an idea what YOU think.  Nobody is going to take YOUR cheese I'ole.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do have an idea what YOU think.  Nobody is going to take YOUR cheese I'ole.


I work hard for my cheese.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I work hard for my cheese.


But you didn't build that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you didn't build that.


No, no I didn't, many people came before me to build what I have built upon . . . but one needs a liberal mind to understand the simple reality of such things. A communal effort that is . . . conservatives get all caught up in. "mine, mine, mine!"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.woodfortrees.org/graph/gistemp/from:1979/to:2017/plot/rss/from:1979/to:2017/plot/uah5/from:1979/to:2017
> 
> Divergence.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2016)

The latest from your twitter master?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 18, 2016)

espola said:


> The latest from your twitter master?


?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no I didn't, many people came before me to build what I have built upon . . . but one needs a liberal mind to understand the simple reality of such things. A communal effort that is . . . conservatives get all caught up in. "mine, mine, mine!"


The liberal mind is actually illeberal in practice.  Has been for a very long time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2016)

espola said:


> The latest from your twitter master?


Your memory continues to slip away.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, what happen to, "I'm a Constitutional Conservative!"?


That's a great question to ask espola...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no I didn't, many people came before me to build what I have built upon . . . but one needs a liberal mind to understand the simple reality of such things. A communal effort that is . . . conservatives get all caught up in. "mine, mine, mine!"


No it's the progressives that look at what others have and say "that should be mine, mine, mine".
"I've worked hard and life isn't fair. If I was as lucky as you I would have all that I want".
Leveling the playing field is not enough, we need to insure results are also leveled.
Mine, Mine mine....indeed.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's a great question to ask espola...


I still describe myself that way.

I think Trump is a proven criminal, an admitted fraud, and an apparent lunatic.

Don't know about the other conservatives in here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I think Trump is a proven criminal, an admitted fraud, and an apparent lunatic.


He's also the President elect and follows in a long line of men elected to the office that many have held in contempt. 
Trump is the (un)equal & opposite reaction to the last 8 years....
We'll be fine espola.
Merry Christmas E.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No it's the progressives that look at what others have and say "that should be mine, mine, mine".
> "I've worked hard and life isn't fair. If I was as lucky as you I would have all that I want".
> Leveling the playing field is not enough, we need to insure results are also leveled.
> Mine, Mine mine....indeed.


Taking that a bit far aren't we?


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I still describe myself that way.
> 
> I think Trump is a proven criminal, an admitted fraud, and an apparent lunatic.
> 
> Don't know about the other conservatives in here.


* I  ( Spola ) can honestly describe myself as a known kook, a proven fraud, and an apparent lunatic, don't know why the other conservatives on this here forum think so low of me after statements like the above quote.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2016)

nononono said:


> * I  ( Spola ) can honestly describe myself as a known kook, a proven fraud, and an apparent lunatic, don't know why the other conservatives on this here forum think so low of me after statements like the above quote.....*


Confessing may be a good first step, way to go nono! Do you feel better now?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It looks like they are diverging.
> Interestingly enough, more so after 2006. (the date of the link you posted explaining satellite data corrections)
> From 06 to present, there seems to be a marked divergence between satellite and surface temps.
> The two forms of measurement parallel each other fairly closely, with satellite temps running slightly cooler, (yet consistently mirroring) except for the peak in '98.
> For some reason, a glitch there shows both the satellite and surface temps reaching an unprecedented consensus.


I guess I'm not following what you see as divergence. The differences in how the data sets are scaled along the y-axis is largely a function of the baseline period used for calculating the anomaly. The baseline is different for different data sets. It's sort of exasperating but that's how it is. If you correct for that as an offset, which is done in the attached plot, you'll see that land data (HadCrut), land/sea extrapolated data (GISS) and the satellite data from both Remote Sensing Systems (RSS) and Univ. of Alabama (UAH) line up pretty well.  Remarkably well actually, given that the land data is basically sticking a thermometer out the window and the satellite data calculates temperature indirectly from wavelength intensity. I agree there is a tendency for the satellite data to show a greater amplitude of both decadal warming and cooling events. I think that is your glitch. Why? I don't know-it could just be a statistical fallout of how the temperature values are indirectly calculated from the wavelength values. In the linked graph regression lines are also plotted.  All of the slopes converge on ballparkish 2°C/century temp increase. I'm a bit disappointed that confidence limits (r2) for the regressions aren't provided on the WFT site. But hey, they are clearly trying to do a good job. Its from the same website you linked, woodfortrees notes section. If you want to have some fun with it, look up El Nino/El Nina events and superimpose them on the high/low chatter in the data.  Mixing...

www.woodfortrees.org site (they want a nod obviously)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Taking that a bit far aren't we?


Just responding to a post that had already gone too far... and then there's this:
"If you've got a business, you didn't build that".
  "I just want to make sure that everybody who is behind you, that they've got a chance at success....and I think when you spread the wealth around, it's good for everybody."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just responding to a post that had already gone too far... and then there's this:
> "If you've got a business, you didn't build that".
> "I just want to make sure that everybody who is behind you, that they've got a chance at success....and I think when you spread the wealth around, it's good for everybody."


A lot of people and their efforts built the foundations we build from. There is simply a difference in attitude, some acknowledge all the infrastructure and learning that has come before us and laid the ground work from which we build and some think they did it all miraculously on their own with not a bit if help from anyone not acknowledging the hard work that made your success easier to achieve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No it's the progressives that look at what others have and say "that should be mine, mine, mine".
> "I've worked hard and life isn't fair. If I was as lucky as you I would have all that I want".
> Leveling the playing field is not enough, we need to insure results are also leveled.
> Mine, Mine mine....indeed.


They level by bring the successfull people down.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A lot of people and their efforts built the foundations we build from. There is simply a difference in attitude, some acknowledge all the infrastructure and learning that has come before us and laid the ground work from which we build and some think they did it all miraculously on their own with not a bit if help from anyone not acknowledging the hard work that made your success easier to achieve.


Bullshit.
The infrastructure is there for all... the level playing field if you will.
If success was do to the "foundations" built by others and the infrastructure paid for by all and used by all, everyone would have a successful business.
Hard work, sacrifice, & drive to succeed produce successful business.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I guess I'm not following what you see as divergence. The differences in how the data sets are scaled along the y-axis is largely a function of the baseline period used for calculating the anomaly. The baseline is different for different data sets. It's sort of exasperating but that's how it is. If you correct for that as an offset, which is done in the attached plot, you'll see that land data (HadCrut), land/sea extrapolated data (GISS) and the satellite data from both Remote Sensing Systems (RSS) and Univ. of Alabama (UAH) line up pretty well.  Remarkably well actually, given that the land data is basically sticking a thermometer out the window and the satellite data calculates temperature indirectly from wavelength intensity. I agree there is a tendency for the satellite data to show a greater amplitude of both decadal warming and cooling events. I think that is your glitch. Why? I don't know-it could just be a statistical fallout of how the temperature values are indirectly calculated from the wavelength values. In the linked graph regression lines are also plotted.  All of the slopes converge on ballparkish 2°C/century temp increase. I'm a bit disappointed that confidence limits (r2) for the regressions aren't provided on the WFT site. But hey, they are clearly trying to do a good job. Its from the same website you linked, woodfortrees notes section. If you want to have some fun with it, look up El Nino/El Nina events and superimpose them on the high/low chatter in the data.  Mixing...
> 
> www.woodfortrees.org site (they want a nod obviously)
> 
> View attachment 497


Nice work on the interactive graph. I think the site is a great resource for the average joe, like me, to play around with the stats.
It seems to me the satellite trends you posted and the Gis and Hadcrut converge around '95, and have been in a divergent trend (comparatively) since then.
The spike in '98b is interesting in that the satellite and surface temps come back to eachother at the peak.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 20, 2016)

I went back and compared linear trends from 1979 1998 and 2006.
The UAH and GIS temps track very well, with a very slight divergent trend.
The RSS seems to be the outlier, diverging significantly cooler than the others.
I understand that your chart shows linear trends, its just easier to see things for me, when I isolate the linear trends.
What do you see going forward?
If you had to jump out on a limb, where do you see things going?
Do you see a steady climb, or a leveling off soon?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit.
> The infrastructure is there for all... the level playing field if you will.
> If success was do to the "foundations" built by others and the infrastructure paid for by all and used by all, everyone would have a successful business.
> Hard work, sacrifice, & drive to succeed produce successful business.


You ain't seeing what I'm seeing, in fact you are going out of your way not to see it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ain't seeing what I'm seeing, in fact you are going out of your way not to see it.


You see what you want to see.
You ever started a business, worked for hours and hours to make it succeed?
Anybody sitting next to you on those late nights because paper work is needed the next morning.
Ever miss out on a family function or championship soccer game because you need to finish a project when promised.
Ever make cold calls to sell your business and spread your name around to those that may use your services?
Nobody called me when I first got my business line up and running. I had to sell the business.
I had to build the business, no one else did it for me.
I not only see it Huckster, I've lived it.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You see what you want to see.
> You ever started a business, worked for hours and hours to make it succeed?
> Anybody sitting next to you on those late nights because paper work is needed the next morning.
> Ever miss out on a family function or championship soccer game because you need to finish a project when promised.
> ...


Seems to have made you bitter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Seems to have made you bitter.


Only when some jackass who has never operated a busines comes along and tells me I didn't build that or purports I don't understand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You see what you want to see.
> You ever started a business, worked for hours and hours to make it succeed?
> Anybody sitting next to you on those late nights because paper work is needed the next morning.
> Ever miss out on a family function or championship soccer game because you need to finish a project when promised.
> ...


How did the roads to and from your business get built?
Who paid for your education?
Who taught you how to do what you do?
Who taught you how to tie your shoes?
Who paid to get common services close to and available for hook up to your place of business?
Who fought to keep this country free so you could have a business? and who helped pay for that?
There are thousand of things that went into your success before you even started down that path. The path you chose, the decisions you made, the luck you had and the people that decided help you were influenced and determined by you . . . and yes, you built your success from nothing, if you consider yourself and all that went into you nothing?

Without others you would have a tough time conjuring everything alone.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only when some jackass who has never operated a busines comes along and tells me I didn't build that or purports I don't understand.


I actually agree with Lion here, those comments Obama made about building a business were a little off base.  BO was trying to appeal to the common man, but in the process slighted the incredibly hard work it takes to build a successful business.  There is a reason the vast majority of small business fail and that most people don't make huge incomes.  Aint nothin easy in life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did the roads to and from your business get built?
> Who paid for your education?
> Who taught you how to do what you do?
> Who taught you how to tie your shoes?
> ...


Okay Mr. Obvious with out human history and civilization we might all be running around 1/2 naked & crapping in a hole in the dirt.  
At the risk of repeating myself, let me repeat myself.
The infrastructure is there for all... the level playing field if you will.
If success was do to the "foundations" built by others and the infrastructure paid for by all and used by all, everyone would have a successful business.
Hard work, sacrifice, & drive to succeed produce successful business.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay Mr. Obvious with out human history and civilization we might all be running around 1/2 naked & crapping in a hole in the dirt.
> At the risk of repeating myself, let me repeat myself.
> The infrastructure is there for all... the level playing field if you will.
> If success was do to the "foundations" built by others and the infrastructure paid for by all and used by all, everyone would have a successful business.
> Hard work, sacrifice, & drive to succeed produce successful business.


Seems to have made you bitter.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 21, 2016)

Most December snow at Jackson Hole in 40 years.... gotta love global warming.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Seems to have made you bitter.


Deja vu, all over again...
_Only when some jackass who has never operated a business comes along and tells me I didn't build that or purports I don't understand._


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did the roads to and from your business get built?
> Who paid for your education?
> Who taught you how to do what you do?
> Who taught you how to tie your shoes?
> ...


Our TAX dollars!  Generated by me, you and every other hard working American. WE fund the government, they don't fund us.  Oh yah...those people who built those roads and infrastructure you speak of, they got paid too.  Because THEY did the work, put the effort in and susiquently paid taxes too!  

Your point is what come first, Infrastructure or Enterprise?  I say Enterprise founded (and funded) the need for Infastructure.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Deja vu, all over again...
> _Only when some jackass who has never operated a business comes along and tells me I didn't build that or purports I don't understand._


My wife and I have operated a business (actually, several businesses) for 20-some years now.  For the first couple of years, we used her retirement savings and my paycheck to finance things.  Then it turned profitable and expanded into 4 times the space.  Running a small business is a 24-7 operation for her - I was happy to "retire" into the role of babysitter and technical support as needed, and providing a sympathetic ear when she was getting screwed by competitors, customers, employees, and city bureaucracy.  She now has retrenched to a level she can operate her remaining business (real estate broker) from home (and car, and laptops, and cellphones).  

But it hasn't made us bitter.  I still volunteer at the high school soccer games (no more club or league meetings now that my kids aged out).  My wife has been cooking all week for the free morning meals at her church.  For years she was an international ambassador for NAR, setting up training and recruiting seminars around the rim of Asia from Taiwan to Dubai.  She organized an effort to build housing  for victims of a typhoon in the Philippines, coordinating money from NAR and local fundraisers (over $20k last week), construction of houses from old shipping containers, and land donations from the mayor of the worst-hit city.  Yesterday she was appointed interim Chairman of the Board of a new public health clinic, tasked with finding permanent board members (usually that means people with money) and a professional executive director, who will recruit staff.

If she becomes as bitter as you act, I'd move in with the kids.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> My wife and I have operated a business (actually, several businesses) for 20-some years now.  For the first couple of years, we used her retirement savings and my paycheck to finance things.  Then it turned profitable and expanded into 4 times the space.  Running a small business is a 24-7 operation for her - I was happy to "retire" into the role of babysitter and technical support as needed, and providing a sympathetic ear when she was getting screwed by competitors, customers, employees, and city bureaucracy.  She now has retrenched to a level she can operate her remaining business (real estate broker) from home (and car, and laptops, and cellphones).
> 
> But it hasn't made us bitter.  I still volunteer at the high school soccer games (no more club or league meetings now that my kids aged out).  My wife has been cooking all week for the free morning meals at her church.  For years she was an international ambassador for NAR, setting up training and recruiting seminars around the rim of Asia from Taiwan to Dubai.  She organized an effort to build housing  for victims of a typhoon in the Philippines, coordinating money from NAR and local fundraisers (over $20k last week), construction of houses from old shipping containers, and land donations from the mayor of the worst-hit city.  Yesterday she was appointed interim Chairman of the Board of a new public health clinic, tasked with finding permanent board members (usually that means people with money) and a professional executive director, who will recruit staff.
> 
> If she becomes as bitter as you act, I'd move in with the kids.


Sounds like your wife is a hard worker.
Your kids will probably take you in, providing you were a good housewife and babysitter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Most December snow at Jackson Hole in 40 years.... gotta love global warming.


Climate change, damn it.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Most December snow at Jackson Hole in 40 years.... gotta love global warming.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


>


"Climate change" is an ambiguous term.
If you were more informed, you may understand that there are two sides to the AGW issue.
One believes firmly, that co2 is basically the climate control knob, and that anthropogenic co2 is driving a dangerous warming trend that will have  a devastating effect on earth and humanity.
The other side believes that co2 is a bit player in the overall climate, and the effects of anthropogenic co2 are negligible, and probably overshadowed by natural dynamics in the overall climate system


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Climate change" is an ambiguous term.
> If you were more informed, you may understand that there are two sides to the AGW issue.
> One believes firmly, that co2 is basically the climate control knob, and that anthropogenic co2 is driving a dangerous warming trend that will have  a devastating effect on earth and humanity.
> The other side believes that co2 is a bit player in the overall climate, and the effects of anthropogenic co2 are negligible, and probably overshadowed by natural dynamics in the overall climate system


Right, Climate Change is pretty much accepted by everyone, it's the extent mankind is having in our current warming trend that is disputed.  Unfortunately the generic term "Climate Change" has been widely accepted as the stand-in term for AGW.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Right, Climate Change is pretty much accepted by everyone, it's the extent mankind is having in our current warming trend that is disputed.  Unfortunately the generic term "Climate Change" has been widely accepted as the stand-in term for AGW.


Climate change was invented to replace global warming when global cooling started. Whatever term fits the crazy lefts agenda at any moment is the term that is widely accepted by the alarmists.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate change was invented to replace global warming when global cooling started. Whatever term fits the crazy lefts agenda at any moment is the term that is widely accepted by the alarmists.


When did global cooling start?  Should I keep my skis?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> When did global cooling start?  Should I keep my skis?


I am sorry, I should have said when the temp quit rising, around 1998 I believe and yes keep your walker with the skiis.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate change was invented to replace global warming when global cooling started. Whatever term fits the crazy lefts agenda at any moment is the term that is widely accepted by the alarmists.


Do you ever get tired of being wrong???

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/04/28/fox_news_global_warming_versus_climate_change.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Luntz

_"...the term “climate change” was in fact promoted by Republican strategist Frank Luntz, who suggested using it because it’s less severe (“frightening”) then saying “global warming”

"Although Luntz later tried to distance himself from the Bush administration policy, it was his idea that administration communications reframe "global warming" as "climate change" since "climate change" was thought to sound less severe.[19] Luntz has since said that he is not responsible for what the Bush administration did after that time. *Though he now believes humans have contributed to global warming*, he maintains that the science was in fact incomplete, and his recommendation sound, at the time he made it.[20]"_


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you ever get tired of being wrong???
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/04/28/fox_news_global_warming_versus_climate_change.html
> 
> ...


I thought being wrong was his shtick, to ride the outside line so all the other less-loony posters look sane by comparison.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> I thought being wrong was his shtick, to ride the outside line so all the other less-loony posters look sane by comparison.


By less loony you mean you and Wez?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> My wife and I have operated a business (actually, several businesses) for 20-some years now.  For the first couple of years, we used her retirement savings and my paycheck to finance things.  Then it turned profitable and expanded into 4 times the space.  Running a small business is a 24-7 operation for her - I was happy to "retire" into the role of babysitter and technical support as needed, and providing a sympathetic ear when she was getting screwed by competitors, customers, employees, and city bureaucracy.  She now has retrenched to a level she can operate her remaining business (real estate broker) from home (and car, and laptops, and cellphones).
> 
> But it hasn't made us bitter.  I still volunteer at the high school soccer games (no more club or league meetings now that my kids aged out).  My wife has been cooking all week for the free morning meals at her church.  For years she was an international ambassador for NAR, setting up training and recruiting seminars around the rim of Asia from Taiwan to Dubai.  She organized an effort to build housing  for victims of a typhoon in the Philippines, coordinating money from NAR and local fundraisers (over $20k last week), construction of houses from old shipping containers, and land donations from the mayor of the worst-hit city.  Yesterday she was appointed interim Chairman of the Board of a new public health clinic, tasked with finding permanent board members (usually that means people with money) and a professional executive director, who will recruit staff.
> 
> If she becomes as bitter as you act, I'd move in with the kids.


Well good for you Magoo....you are blessed.
Magoo, blessed as you are, you are also wrong. I'm not bitter.  You have no idea what you speak of.    
Ask anyone who knows me...I'm far from bitter...I am blessed.
I have two smart, extremely talented, beautiful daughters, I have family & friends who love and enjoy my company.
I've been blessed to have lived & grown up in Camarillo. (I have friends that I see from the first grade.) I've made a great living and had a successful business doing what I love.
I now build dialysis clinics all over the country where I meet wonderful people and the facilities make life so much better for those who need dialysis to survive.
You claiming I'm bitter typifies why you are called Magoo....
Once again Merry Christmas Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you ever get tired of being wrong???
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/04/28/fox_news_global_warming_versus_climate_change.html
> 
> ...


*Why did Earth’s surface temperature stop rising in the past decade? *
Author: 
Caitlyn Kennedy
November 8, 2013

_Editor’s note: Updated June 4, 2015_

_New analysis through 2014 shows that temperature is once again rising at about the same pace as it did over the second half of the 20th century. PRESS RELEASE._

_Using the data that were available at the time (through 2012), the last climate report from the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change concluded that there had been no statistically significant increase in global surface temperature from 1998-2012._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Report: Obama Admin Fires Scientist for Being Too Forthright With Congress
12/21/2016 8:00:00 AM - Leah Barkoukis

This is how the left deals with truth tellers, so why would I believe any of the made up BS these 97% of lying scientists say?


A top scientist at the Department of Energy was fired for not toeing the Obama administration’s line regarding climate science, a new congressional investigation found. 

Emails unearthed during the investigation “show a sequence of events leading to a premeditated scheme by senior DoE employees ‘to squash the prospects of Senate support'” for the radiation act, a move that lawmakers claim was meant to help advance President Obama’s own climate change goals.


The report released by Rep. Lamar Smith (R-Texas), chairman of the House Committee on Science, Space, and Technology, alleges that DOE officials withheld information from Congress and fired a top scientist at the agency all to advance the Obama administration’s climate agenda.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Why did Earth’s surface temperature stop rising in the past decade? *
> Author:
> Caitlyn Kennedy
> November 8, 2013
> ...


https://www.skepticalscience.com/global-warming-stopped-in-1998.htm

The myth of no warming since 1998 was based on the satellite record estimates of the temperature of the atmosphere.  However, as discussed in the video below by Peter Sinclair, even that argument is no longer accurate.  The satellites show warming since 1998 too.


There's also a tendency for some people just to concentrate on atmospheric or surface air temperatures when there are other, more useful, indicators that can give us a better idea how rapidly the world is warming. More than 90% of global warming heat goes into warming the oceans, while less than 3% goes into increasing the atmospheric and surface air temperature.  Records show that the Earth has been warming at a steady rate before and since 1998 and there is no sign of it slowing any time soon (Figure 1). 



_Figure 1:  Land, atmosphere, and ice heating (red), 0-700 meter ocean heat content (OHC) increase (light blue), 700-2,000 meter OHC increase (dark blue).  From Nuccitelli et al. (2012)._

Even if we focus exclusively on global surface temperatures, Cowtan & Way (2013) shows that when we account for temperatures across the entire globe (including the Arctic, which is the part of the planet warming fastest), the global surface warming trend for 1997–2015 is approximately 0.14°C per decade.


*Ultimately, every part of the Earth's climate system is warming, and has continued warming since 1998.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://www.skepticalscience.com/global-warming-stopped-in-1998.htm
> 
> The myth of no warming since 1998 was based on the satellite record estimates of the temperature of the atmosphere.  However, as discussed in the video below by Peter Sinclair, even that argument is no longer accurate.  The satellites show warming since 1998 too.
> 
> ...


Its ok to have disagreements on what the climate s doing, and where it will go in the future.
As a matter of fact, its healthy.
The earth has been in a mini warming cycle since the 1880s, within a larger interglacial, which started roughly 10 tp 13 thousand years ago.
I believe we are at, or near the top of the "mini" warming trend, and will see things cool off eventually.
Hopefully, we are nowhere near a sharp decent into glaciation, as that cycle based on the historical record, is a statistical certainty.
Historically speaking, warming=good
                                         cooling =bad


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> When did global cooling start?  Should I keep my skis?


Only if you intend on skiing.
Its shaping up to be a phenomenal year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its ok to have disagreements on what the climate s doing, and where it will go in the future.
> As a matter of fact, its healthy.
> The earth has been in a mini warming cycle since the 1880s, within a larger interglacial, which started roughly 10 tp 13 thousand years ago.
> I believe we are at, or near the top of the "mini" warming trend, and will see things cool off eventually.
> ...


What about this poor, poster bear of the alarmist left?
He is not digging the warming trend.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By less loony you mean you and Wez?





Wez said:


> https://www.skepticalscience.com/global-warming-stopped-in-1998.htm
> 
> The myth of no warming since 1998 was based on the satellite record estimates of the temperature of the atmosphere.  However, as discussed in the video below by Peter Sinclair, even that argument is no longer accurate.  The satellites show warming since 1998 too.
> 
> ...


That website doesnt help your case.
Its not skeptical of anything other than true skepticism.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What about this poor, poster bear of the alarmist left?
> He is not digging the warming trend.


He looks like hes old, sick, underfed, or a combination of the three.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He looks like hes old, sick, underfed, or a combination of the three.


Yes, that is because the ice is melting and the sea level is rising,don't you know.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> That website doesnt help your case.


"my case"?  I care about what's real Bernie, don't you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> "my case"?  I care about what's real Bernie, don't you?


Exactly.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that is because the ice is melting and the sea level is rising,don't you know.


I would tend to believe he's just sick, old, or both.
Its a cruel world in the wild.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I would tend to believe he's just sick, old, or both.
> Its a cruel world in the wild.


You know I am being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know I am being sarcastic, right?


Yes.
Im answering as if I were talking to espola because Im a wise ass.
Why would you only care about white bears?
Im sure there are black and brown bears that deserve at least as much sympathy.
Is there some bear racism going on here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> "my case"?  I care about what's real Bernie, don't you?


As you know I am a skeptic, who stands to make money from AGW?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Yes.
> Im answering as if I were talking to espola because Im a wise ass.
> Why would you only care about white bears?
> Im sure there are black and brown bears that deserve at least as much sympathy.


That's funny, you know me, I only care about whitey.
I thought a pipe fell on your head for a minute.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Why do warmists only care about the deplorable bears?
The brown bears love warming. They can have longer feeding seasons, and hybernate less.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's funny, you know me, I only care about whitey.
> I thought a pipe fell on your head for a minute.


The white bears are born into privilege.
Everyone knows that.
Swimming, feeding on blubbery seals, sliding in the snow...., yeah, they really got it made.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> That website doesnt help your case.
> Its not skeptical of anything other than true skepticism.


Why do you think that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Why do you think that?


Because that website is only skeptical of skeptics.
Isnt that why they call it, "skeptical science"?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Because that website is only skeptical of skeptics.
> Isnt that why they call it, "skeptical science"?


That website picks apart lies and bonehead opinions by presenting facts.  You know what facts are, right - those things that you are so afraid of.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> That website picks apart lies and bonehead opinions by presenting facts.  You know what facts are, right - those things that you are so afraid of.


Just like politifact and snopes.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Just like politifact and snopes.


More websites you fear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> More websites you fear.


I like those websites.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> More websites you fear.


You got me, espola.
Im afraid of politifact, snopes and "skeptical" science.
Im not sure I can turn the light off tonight.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> I actually agree with Lion here, those comments Obama made about building a business were a little off base.  BO was trying to appeal to the common man, but in the process slighted the incredibly hard work it takes to build a successful business.  There is a reason the vast majority of small business fail and that most people don't make huge incomes.  Aint nothin easy in life.


Go out to the middle of the desert, miles from any public services and try building a business from scratch . . . even then people will use publicly financed infrastructure to get there. How many people build a business without the use of things publicly financed? Examples please.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like those websites.


"Like" is not the word I would use.
Are they entertaining?, sure, if you forget about how many sheeple consider them gospel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay Mr. Obvious with out human history and civilization we might all be running around 1/2 naked & crapping in a hole in the dirt.
> At the risk of repeating myself, let me repeat myself.
> The infrastructure is there for all... the level playing field if you will.
> If success was do to the "foundations" built by others and the infrastructure paid for by all and used by all, everyone would have a successful business.
> Hard work, sacrifice, & drive to succeed produce successful business.


That's what he meant and no having the opportunity that places like America afford one DO NOT success insure . . . that's why America is so great! Try a business venture in Chad.


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ain't seeing what I'm seeing, in fact you are going out of your way not to see it.





Lion Eyes said:


> You see what you want to see.
> You ever started a business, worked for hours and hours to make it succeed?
> Anybody sitting next to you on those late nights because paper work is needed the next morning.
> Ever miss out on a family function or championship soccer game because you need to finish a project when promised.
> ...



*I can type the same piece, not always an easy life....*
*But I would not trade my 30 + years of pitfalls and successes for anything else...Ever.*
*Unless someone has actually walked the walk it's quite hard for someone to understand....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did the roads to and from your business get built?
> Who paid for your education?
> Who taught you how to do what you do?
> Who taught you how to tie your shoes?
> ...


*You paint yourself as a VERY selfish Individual Rat.......or at least your commentary " Always " comes across as such .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

A. Try to start a business in Chad
B. Try to start a business in America.
In which situation do you believe you have a greater chance at success?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. Try to start a business in Chad
> B. Try to start a business in America.
> In which situation do you believe you have a greater chance at success?


Chad is a shithole Presidential republic.
Our founding fathers set up a brilliant, constitutional republic.
Chad wasnt as lucky.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go out to the middle of the desert, miles from any public services and try building a business from scratch . . . even then people will use publicly financed infrastructure to get there. How many people build a business without the use of things publicly financed? Examples please.


Let's make sure we're talking about the same thing.  We're discussing how hard it is to create a successful business?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's make sure we're talking about the same thing.  We're discussing how hard it is to create a successful business?


Its not that hard if you know how to work, and have a fairly good idea how to promote your product or service.
Government is generally your biggest hurdle.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Government is generally your biggest hurdle.


/rolls eyes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's make sure we're talking about the same thing.  We're discussing how hard it is to create a successful business?


Of course it is, even hard working smart people come up short everyday. Starting is just a bit easier the less things you have to pay for/deal with. Paying to simply plug into exist utility services is better than having it routed to your location, right? Having educated potential employees is a good thing, right? Having police that protect your business is good, right? Having, by far, the world's largest military to protect the country your business is in is a good thing, right? I could go on and on . . . even you were educated with the help of others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

. . . good roads so people can get to your business . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

. . . the internet so people can order online from your business . . . then the United States Postal Service can pick up and deliver the goods . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

What the president meant is that our form of socialism is good for business. You built it, but not without many advantages brought to you by socialism . . . would your have had the same success alone? We'll never know.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its not that hard if you know how to work, and have a fairly good idea how to promote your product or service.
> Government is generally your biggest hurdle.


More than a century ago, Roy Farmer, 20, went door-to-door in Los Angeles with his bags of home-roasted coffee beans. By the 1930s, Farmer Brothers was selling coffee to restaurants throughout the nation. Today the company employs 1,200 men and women and generates $200 million in annual sales to restaurants, convenience stores, hospitals, hotels and universities.

But after surviving depressions, recessions, earthquakes and wars, Farmer Brothers is leaving California, finally driven out by high taxes and oppressive regulations.

The company says it’s fleeing in search of a place where business is appreciated. Relocating its corporate headquarters and distribution facilities from to a friendlier location, Farmer Brothers expects to save $15 million a year. Company executives are looking at Dallas and Oklahoma City. The relocation will bear real consequences for California. Nearly 350 workers will lose their well-paying jobs in Los Angeles alone.

Farmer Brothers is following Toyota, whose U.S. sales and marketing headquarters was barely a mile from the company’s main office, and has gone to Texas. Raytheon Space and Airborne Systems, eBay, Occidental Petroleum and firearms retailer RifleGear followed. Nissan bailed to Tennessee.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/feb/17/editorial-businesses-flee-californias-high-taxes-a/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . the internet so people can order online from your business . . . then the United States Postal Service can pick up and deliver the goods . . .


You mean FedEx or UPS....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course it is, even hard working smart people come up short everyday. Starting is just a bit easier the less things you have to pay for/deal with. Paying to simply plug into exist utility services is better than having it routed to your location, right? Having educated potential employees is a good thing, right? Having police that protect your business is good, right? Having, by far, the world's largest military to protect the country your business is in is a good thing, right? I could go on and on . . . even you were educated with the help of others.


You have first hand knowledge and experience starting up successful businesses?
How many?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You mean FedEx or UPS....


Using our airports, driving on our roads, etc etc.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have first hand knowledge and experience starting up successful businesses?
> How many?


Non-Sequitur


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> /rolls eyes


If you're coming from a place of experience, you know Im right.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://www.skepticalscience.com/


Don't let anyone shake you off this site. On the climate stuff there's a gradient, without clear demarcations, from informed skepticism, to suspicion, to cynicism, to political fanboy-ism. The comments on skepticalscience are moderated to remove the bullshit, and if you read through them you can really learn a lot.  Some people that really know their stuff post there every once in awhile. Curiosity is really the only thing in short supply in all of this, and if you keep reading you can catch some of it at that site.

For the rest of it, when the bears and the sheep come out, you've pushed the rope up the hill about as far as it will go.  Reset. Repeat. If Sisyphus could be turned into an adjective, it would be kind of like that.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nice work on the interactive graph.


To be clear, the graph I posted was already on the WFT site. It was not generated using the interactive tools. Its towards the end of the "Notes" menu option, the so-called monster graph. The argument is that once the respective data series are brought into alignment (I suspect this is a partially an outcome of the AH5 and later version algorithms) the different data sets line up pretty nicely. So it isn't me.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Climate change" is an ambiguous term.
> If you were more informed, you may understand that there are two sides to the AGW issue.
> One believes firmly, that co2 is basically the climate control knob, and that anthropogenic co2 is driving a dangerous warming trend that will have  a devastating effect on earth and humanity.
> The other side believes that co2 is a bit player in the overall climate, and the effects of anthropogenic co2 are negligible, and probably overshadowed by natural dynamics in the overall climate system


I think a thing to bring up is that is that, of the two "sides" to which you refer, neither is expressly scientific in its viewpoint. They interface with and make reference to science, but they are more quasi-religious than anything else. Thus, the "climate control knob" side is a facet of the Gaia viewpoint of the earth as an integrated ecological system, a living organism to be treated with respect.  It is a shamanistic view. A positive feedback amplification view. For myself, I am susceptible to it, but like Lovejoy, ultimately came to see it for the ACC candy that it is. The other side of the same coin, the "bit player" side, is the intelli-design side. Slice it, dice it, stick it in the bottom rack of the dishwasher and it comes out asking for more. This is the negative homeostatic view-climate systems absorb damage. More ACC candy, different flavor.

Science as we know it today is an orphaned tool. It was developed from basic problem solving skills around a philosophical view of the mind that was fundamentally flawed. But the tool works really well. And so in the last decade or so science has basically used the thermal pulse of AGW to track and describe complex mixing processes in the climate system. And as we've seen just on this thread has informed us with respect to positive amplification cycles in the arctic and homeostatic processes in the antarctic. But the questions being posed to science are fundamentally about meaning, not information, and so the whole enterprise is vilified even while we become more and more immersed in a world that science has created. That is the situation we find ourselves in I think.


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you're coming from a place of experience, you know Im right.


I am coming from a place of experience and you're full of shit.


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> More than a century ago, Roy Farmer, 20, went door-to-door in Los Angeles with his bags of home-roasted coffee beans. By the 1930s, Farmer Brothers was selling coffee to restaurants throughout the nation. Today the company employs 1,200 men and women and generates $200 million in annual sales to restaurants, convenience stores, hospitals, hotels and universities.
> 
> But after surviving depressions, recessions, earthquakes and wars, Farmer Brothers is leaving California, finally driven out by high taxes and oppressive regulations.
> 
> ...


For every one that leaves, two are knocking on the door.  Again, you knock our great State, even as it has given you so much...


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course it is, even hard working smart people come up short everyday. Starting is just a bit easier the less things you have to pay for/deal with. Paying to simply plug into exist utility services is better than having it routed to your location, right? Having educated potential employees is a good thing, right? Having police that protect your business is good, right? Having, by far, the world's largest military to protect the country your business is in is a good thing, right? I could go on and on . . . even you were educated with the help of others.


What you describe is the playing field we all enjoy.  Despite the perfect grass and crisp painted lines, the goals in great condition, not everyone succeeds in starting and maintaining a successful business.  Even though America gives entrepreneurs the best chance of success (despite what conservatives constantly complain about), very few people are able to start and run a successful business and become rich from it.  That still takes special skills and personality traits.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non-Sequitur


So the answer is you have never done what you vlaim is so easy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> For every one that leaves, two are knocking on the door.  Again, you knock our great State, even as it has given you so much...


Knocking on the door is one thing having it opened and welcoming is another.
Please site the source for your stat/claim above.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Using our airports, driving on our roads, etc etc.


Doing a much better job than the US government....
If the postal service were a private enterprise they would have gone BK years ago.


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

CA is doing just fine, despite constant complaints from people who supposedly understand business...



Lion Eyes said:


> Knocking on the door is one thing having it opened and welcoming is another.
> Please site the source for your stat/claim above.


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-business-climate-20160102-story.html

_"California has spawned new businesses at one of the fastest rates in the nation over the last decade, and faster than the U.S. economy overall, the report found. The state is also a leader in job creation tied to those new businesses: In 2013, California added jobs from newly established businesses faster than all but four other states."_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So the answer is you have never done what you vlaim is so easy...


Where did I say it's easy? I am saying that our society has provided one of if not the best environments in the world to start a business because of mutually financed (socialism) infrastructure, services, etc. Like always, what you do with that is up to you. Those that have succeeded have done so with the help of others whether you want to admit it or not.
Did they stay up late with you? No
Did they work out all the nuts and bolts? No
Did they help finance it? Well maybe if you took out a loan
Did they educate your employees so they can read and write, yes (hopefully)
The statement the president made was not an attempt to take anything away form those that built businesses, he was telling everyone we have and need to work together as we always have.
"United We Stand, Divided We Fall!"

. . . and the "Have you ever run a business" thing makes as much sense as when nono use to ask all the liberals (never his fellow conservatives, I guess they were exempt?) if they had served in the military as if you hadn't you couldn't comment on any aspect of it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Doing a much better job than the US government....
> If the postal service were a private enterprise they would have gone BK years ago.


. . . and how much would it cost to send a letter? Read the Constitution, roads and post office . . .


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> I am coming from a place of experience and you're full of shit.


No, Im not.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> CA is doing just fine, despite constant complaints from people who supposedly understand business...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big government hurts business.
signed, the guy who warned you about government unions.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 22, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I think a thing to bring up is that is that, of the two "sides" to which you refer, neither is expressly scientific in its viewpoint. They interface with and make reference to science, but they are more quasi-religious than anything else. Thus, the "climate control knob" side is a facet of the Gaia viewpoint of the earth as an integrated ecological system, a living organism to be treated with respect.  It is a shamanistic view. A positive feedback amplification view. For myself, I am susceptible to it, but like Lovejoy, ultimately came to see it for the ACC candy that it is. The other side of the same coin, the "bit player" side, is the intelli-design side. Slice it, dice it, stick it in the bottom rack of the dishwasher and it comes out asking for more. This is the negative homeostatic view-climate systems absorb damage. More ACC candy, different flavor.
> 
> Science as we know it today is an orphaned tool. It was developed from basic problem solving skills around a philosophical view of the mind that was fundamentally flawed. But the tool works really well. And so in the last decade or so science has basically used the thermal pulse of AGW to track and describe complex mixing processes in the climate system. And as we've seen just on this thread has informed us with respect to positive amplification cycles in the arctic and homeostatic processes in the antarctic. But the questions being posed to science are fundamentally about meaning, not information, and so the whole enterprise is vilified even while we become more and more immersed in a world that science has created. That is the situation we find ourselves in I think.


What do you think the future will look like with this unprecedented runaway, anthropogenic warming?
Is there any hope if we shut down the oil industry?

California has required new ultra low emission water heaters that will only cost you about 40% more than they did last year.
Natural gas not clean enough
I feel better already.


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What do you think the future will look like with this unprecedented runaway, anthropogenic warming?
> Is there any hope if we shut down the oil industry?
> 
> California has required new ultra low emission water heaters that will only cost you about 40% more than they did last year.
> ...


The low emission water heaters are aimed at oxides of nitrogen - the stuff that makes smog.  Cars with catalytic converters can't get much lower NOx, and electric cars emit none whatsoever.  Air quality managers are shooting at the biggest remaining sources, and 0lder water heaters are a big one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did I say it's easy? I am saying that our society has provided one of if not the best environments in the world to start a business because of mutually financed (socialism) infrastructure, services, etc. Like always, what you do with that is up to you. Those that have succeeded have done so with the help of others whether you want to admit it or not.
> Did they stay up late with you? No
> Did they work out all the nuts and bolts? No
> Did they help finance it? Well maybe if you took out a loan
> ...


Bla bla bla..
I financed my business, ate a lot of hamburger helper.
So you have no experience starting up a business. Fine
That's nothing to be ashamed of.
But it's like someone who's never had knee replacement, telling me the pain isn't that bad, I should just be glad the surgeons are trained...thanks again Mr. Obvious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bla bla bla..
> I financed my business, ate a lot of hamburger helper.
> So you have no experience starting up a business. Fine
> That's nothing to be ashamed of.
> But it's like someone who's never had knee replacement, telling me the pain isn't that bad, I should just be glad the surgeons are trained...thanks again Mr. Obvious.


So who educated you? How do you get around town on business? Where does your water come from? Who delivers and collects your mail? Who educated your employees?


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So who educated you? How do you get around town on business? Where does your water come from? Who delivers and collects your mail? Who educated your employees?


Again, that's the part that we all enjoy.  It's taking this and creating a lucrative, successful business that is hard and requires special skills to pull off.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

*Poster below claims to understand the efforts that go into Business/Entrepreneurial start ups.......Talk is Cheap Rat. *
*Walk the Walk....*



			
				Hüsker Dü  said:
			
		

> Of course it is, even hard working smart people come up short everyday. Starting is just a bit easier the less things you have to pay for/deal with. Paying to simply plug into exist utility services is better than having it routed to your location, right? Having educated potential employees is a good thing, right? Having police that protect your business is good, right? Having, by far, the world's largest military to protect the country your business is in is a good thing, right? I could go on and on . . . even you were educated with the help of others.


*Now this guy Weezy below claims he has experience in Global Warming/ Climate Change .......Know this carnival sideshow I gotta see posted, ok Weezy the forum is yours ......Prove your understanding and lay out a case for GW/CC..*



Wez said:


> I am coming from a place of experience and you're full of shit.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So who educated you? How do you get around town on business? Where does your water come from? Who delivers and collects your mail? Who educated your employees?


*Hey armchair quarterback, let's see you throw some passes.....and don't take a knee...*


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Good read on GOP junk Science...

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/politicians-most-bogus-science-related-claims-of-2016/

*Scientific Consensus:* Both the president-elect and his nominee for the head of the EPA, Scott Pruitt, made two of the most common false claims about climate change — that scientists disagree about both the connection and extent of climate change that’s due to human activity. Trump made his claims in November and Pruitt back in May. Numerous surveys of thousands of climate scientists have found that about 97 percent of them believe global warming is real and human activity is the main cause. The United Nations’ Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change also concluded in its fifth assessment report, published in 2013, that it’s “extremely likely” that more than half of the global temperature rise since 1950 is due to human activities.

Trump on Climate Change, Nov. 23

The Facts on Trump’s EPA Nominee, Dec. 14

*Climate Science, Not Pseudoscience:* Ted Cruz said in January that “climate change is the perfect pseudoscientific theory because it can never, ever, ever be disproven.” That’s false. For example, if researchers found strong evidence to suggest gases like carbon dioxide don’t trap the sun’s heat (the greenhouse effect), then climate change would be disproven. But the likelihood of this occurring is minute because the greenhouse effect has been verified time and again since it was first proposed in 1824. In fact, part of that verification includes the design of heat-seeking missiles, which relies on an understanding of the greenhouse effect.

Cruz’s ‘Pseudoscientific’ Climate Claims, Feb. 1

*No Warming ‘Halt’:* Rep. Lamar Smith, the chairman of the House Committee on Science, Space, and Technology, claimed in March that a study published in _Nature Climate Change_ “confirms the halt in global warming.” That’s false. The authors of the paper write, “We do not believe that warming has ceased.” Scientists disagree over the extent of a potential _slowdown_ in the rate of global warming, but there is no evidence for a full-on warming _halt_. Smith also made a similar claim last year.

Smith Still Wrong About Warming ‘Halt,’ March 30


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Now this guy Weezy below claims he has experience in Global Warming/ Climate Change*


Actually I've said several times when it comes to AGW, I leave it to the experts, but you are again getting things wrong when you quoted me, because you don't ever read, you just emotionally spout nonsense....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Poster below claims to understand the efforts that go into Business/Entrepreneurial start ups.......Talk is Cheap Rat. *
> *Walk the Walk....*
> 
> 
> ...


Never said that, yet you persist. I should call you an idiot, but in keeping with the season I won't . . . so continue being an idiot, I'm just not going to call you one.

Trump 101 say things while denying you'd say that.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Actually I've said several times when it comes to AGW, I leave it to the experts, but you are again getting things wrong when you quoted me, because you don't ever read, you just emotionally spout nonsense....





			
				Wez  said:
			
		

> I am coming from a place of experience and you're full of shit.



*So what is this " Experience " you speak of then.......*

*In other words, you're " Full Of Shit " by your own admission.....*


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *So what is this " Experience " you speak of then.......*


Read the replies idiot.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Read the replies idiot.


*That doesn't sell the sandwich knucklehead, try again....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So who educated you? How do you get around town on business? Where does your water come from? Who delivers and collects your mail? Who educated your employees?


That's the beauty of America.
We live in the greatest country in the world.
Everyone has the opportunity for education, we have access to water and the postal service. That is what gives everyone the same opportunities, the LEVEL PLAYING FIELD.
It's what you do with the opportunities, how hard your willing to sacrifice, how much effort your willing to put forth.
Those that have sacrificed, put forth the effort and taken advantage of the opportunities take offense to some jackass  telling us, ahhh you didn't built that.
The same mind set probably thinks USC didn't win the Women's NCAA alone, think of all the teams they had to beat to get to the championship.
SC couldn't have done it alone, other teams made it possible....geezzzuusskrist.
Jackass....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's the beauty of America.
> We live in the greatest country in the world.
> Everyone has the opportunity for education, we have access to water and the postal service. That is what gives everyone the same opportunities, the LEVEL PLAYING FIELD.
> It's what you do with the opportunities, how hard your willing to sacrifice, how much effort your willing to put forth.
> ...


Funny how you agree with me (and the current president), repeat what I say and think somehow I am wrong. THAT IS WHAT THE PRESIDENT MEANT! But just like Congress, if he said it you are against it even if it's your own thought as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you agree with me (and the current president), repeat what I say and think somehow I am wrong. THAT IS WHAT THE PRESIDENT MEANT! But just like Congress, if he said it you are against it even if it's your own thought as well.


Now you know what is in the presidents head?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Actually I've said several times when it comes to AGW, I leave it to the experts.


"Science is the belief in the ignorance of experts".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you agree with me (and the current president), repeat what I say and think somehow I am wrong. THAT IS WHAT THE PRESIDENT MEANT! But just like Congress, if he said it you are against it even if it's your own thought as well.


You have no idea how hard it is to build a business from nothing.
You had nothing to do with the success of my business, the President had even less.
Funny how dense you and the President are regarding this matter....both of you are good with four games, a participation ribbon and a t-shirt.

Good for you.
Merry Christmas Huckster


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Science is the belief in the ignorance of experts".


Oh, from you, that is so fitting...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oh, from you, that is so fitting...


Its actually Richard Feynman, but thanks.


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its actually Richard Feynman, but thanks.


The shoe fits


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have no idea how hard it is to build a business from nothing.
> You had nothing to do with the success of my business, the President had even less.
> Funny how dense you and the President are regarding this matter....both of you are good with four games, a participation ribbon and a t-shirt.
> 
> ...


No, actually from my point of view it is your stubborn, hardheaded insistence that you are right and I am wrong as you intermittently hit on the point yet still miss it that is funny. You simply refuse to "get it", I can live with that, I really can't understand why one would ignore the obvious . . . but then again, one needs to open their eyes to see . . . good luck with your business and I will continue to pay taxes and hopefully the roads you travel to conduct that business, that we have all paid for, will continue to be maintained so your business can thrive.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, actually from my point of view it is your stubborn, hardheaded insistence that you are right and I am wrong as you intermittently hit on the point yet still miss it that is funny. You simply refuse to "get it", I can live with that, I really can't understand why one would ignore the obvious . . . but then again, one needs to open their eyes to see . . . good luck with your business and I will continue to pay taxes and hopefully the roads you travel to conduct that business, that we have all paid for, will continue to be maintained so your business can thrive.



*As we will continue pay into your unemployment slush fund.....*
*The infrastructure sucks here in SoCal so can you do something about it ....Now instead of later !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. Try to start a business in Chad
> B. Try to start a business in America.
> In which situation do you believe you have a greater chance at success?


It depends what your business is. If you are in the aircraft import business in Chad and manage to have a monopoly then I would say that you have a better shot at being successful there then in the US...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, actually from my point of view it is your stubborn, hardheaded insistence that you are right and I am wrong as you intermittently hit on the point yet still miss it that is funny. You simply refuse to "get it", I can live with that, I really can't understand why one would ignore the obvious . . . but then again, one needs to open their eyes to see . . . good luck with your business and I will continue to pay taxes and hopefully the roads you travel to conduct that business, that we have all paid for, will continue to be maintained so your business can thrive.


Open ones eyes? When you have experienced building a business from the ground up, you can then lecture me on the experience, not before.
I agree we all start with level playing field, after that it's individual effort, that's the part where you have no fricken idea what you speak of.
The only reason my business thrived, was because I put in the hard work to make it thrive, not because I pay taxes like everyone else and utilize what my taxes pay for.
I'm no longer self employed pinhead. Twenty five + years of self employment and I got an offer I couldn't refuse.
Thanks for participating, I gave you a participation ribbon above.
Merry Christmas Huckster.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, actually from my point of view it is your stubborn, hardheaded insistence that you are right and I am wrong as you intermittently hit on the point yet still miss it that is funny. You simply refuse to "get it", I can live with that, I really can't understand why one would ignore the obvious . . . but then again, one needs to open their eyes to see . . . good luck with your business and I will continue to pay taxes and hopefully the roads you travel to conduct that business, that we have all paid for, will continue to be maintained so your business can thrive.


I find your disagreement with this post both hilarious and also consistent with your position.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Open ones eyes? When you have experienced building a business from the ground up, you can then lecture me on the experience, not before.
> I agree we all start with level playing field, after that it's individual effort, that's the part where you have no fricken idea what you speak of.
> The only reason my business thrived, was because I put in the hard work to make it thrive, not because I pay taxes like everyone else and utilize what my taxes pay for.
> I'm no longer self employed pinhead. Twenty five + years of self employment and I got an offer I couldn't refuse.
> ...


Still don't get it eh?
Still sticking steadfastly to your interpretation of what I am commenting on?
Just can't get past that this isn't about the nuts and bolts of building a business, never was, but about the support around you our country has provided to even give you the opportunity to work your ass off?
That's Ok, I know it's hard seeing outside your blinders, and those blinders helped make you what you are today and most likely helped you focus on the job at hand.
Three cheers for Lion! Hoorah! Hoorah! Hoorah!
Good lucking all you do and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Open ones eyes? When you have experienced building a business from the ground up, you can then lecture me on the experience, not before.
> I agree we all start with level playing field, after that it's individual effort, that's the part where you have no fricken idea what you speak of.
> The only reason my business thrived, was because I put in the hard work to make it thrive, not because I pay taxes like everyone else and utilize what my taxes pay for.
> I'm no longer self employed pinhead. Twenty five + years of self employment and I got an offer I couldn't refuse.
> ...


I have worked since I was 11, (really my first memories at 4 or 5 were doing chores, feeding the horses, cleaning the stalls, riding fence, running the tractor when I was big enough, chopping firewood, tending the gardens, picking avocados for one neighbor, picking fruit from another, running the horses, walking (cooling down) the horses, mending tack, shall I go on?)  in one way or another and yes have been involved in several businesses between myself, my mother, my brother, a couple good friends and then got an offer I couldn't pass up myself . . . so get off of your high horse, all I have known is work and it's not made me bitter, has it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have worked since I was 11, (really my first memories at 4 or 5 were doing chores, feeding the horses, cleaning the stalls, riding fence, running the tractor when I was big enough, chopping firewood, tending the gardens, picking avocados for one neighbor, picking fruit from another, running the horses, walking (cooling down) the horses, mending tack, shall I go on?)  in one way or another and yes have been involved in several businesses between myself, my mother, my brother, a couple good friends and then got an offer I couldn't pass up myself . . . so get off of your high horse, all I have known is work and it's not made me bitter, has it?


Congratulations for being a hard worker.
Never said anything to the contrary.
I'm involved in a business now. I didn't start the business, but one reason I was hired was my experience at what it takes to start & run a successful business.
My high horse was Arabian, not that tall really. We have registered Paints now. Not that tall either.
I 've awarded you another participation ribbon.
Merry Christmas Huckster.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations for being a hard worker.
> Never said anything to the contrary.
> I'm involved in a business now. I didn't start the business, but one reason I was hired was my experience at what it takes to start & run a successful business.
> My high horse was Arabian, not that tall really. We have registered Paints now. Not that tall either.
> ...


My son got a participation medal once, we threw it in the dumpster at the field for all to see. First of course I explained to him that trying is better than not, but that only winners get sprinkles on their ice cream.
As a kid I always saw things like the boy scouts as something for kids with weak, neglectful or absent parents or kids with no family . . . I did all those things with my dad or my brother or an uncle . . . a medal for being able to tie a knot instead if a pat on the back. There is a reason for things and they are hard to see from the other side of the fence, but they are there and aren't all for 'knot'.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations for being a hard worker.
> Never said anything to the contrary.
> I'm involved in a business now. I didn't start the business, but one reason I was hired was my experience at what it takes to start & run a successful business.
> My high horse was Arabian, not that tall really. We have registered Paints now. Not that tall either.
> ...


Arabians? Pricey!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 23, 2016)

St. Joseph lighthouse and pier, on the southeastern shoreline of Lake Michigan on Dec. 19,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> St. Joseph lighthouse and pier, on the southeastern shoreline of Lake Michigan on Dec. 19,


I get 5 to 10 e-mails daily from the great state of Texas some showing the same kinda thing . . . usually accompanied by something about global warming and snowballs and the like. Was that your point? or is it just a cool picture?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2016)

Summer in Aotearoa continues to look and feel like San Diego's winter.  Snow at the 5000 ft level yesterday on top Mt.  Peel.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 23, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Summer in Aotearoa continues to look and feel like San Diego's winter.  Snow at the 5000 ft level yesterday on top Mt.  Peel.


Snow level being predicted at or below 3,000 ft in San Diego Christmas eve.
Tomatoes go Make make.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Tomatoes go Make make.


?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Is it that amazing that winter seems to come around once a year about this time? . . . maybe we need a picture of some nice coral reef bleaching . . .


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ?


Makemake.
Bruddah knows what it means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Make make.
> Bruddah knows what it means.


Sounds sexual in nature.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> St. Joseph lighthouse and pier, on the southeastern shoreline of Lake Michigan on Dec. 19,


That is an awesome photograph.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> That is an awesome photograph.


Not if you are the lighthouse man coming in for work!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Snow level being predicted at or below 3,000 ft in San Diego Christmas eve.
> Tomatoes go Make make.


Yah saw that!!  My ti leaves are going to have to cope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds sexual in nature.


Have you seen a doctor for that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it that amazing that winter seems to come around once a year about this time? . . .


Sorry you missed my earlier post. I'm on my second summer/winter for the year 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sorry you missed my earlier post. I'm on my second summer/winter for the year 2016.


I was referring to lyings icy lighthouse photo . . . we do have good friends down where you are now (Whitianga). They planned on moving back but love it there so stayed, enjoy!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 23, 2016)

*Antarctic sea ice hit 35-year record high Saturday*

Antarctic sea ice has grown to a record large extent for a second straight year, baffling scientists seeking to understand why this ice is expanding ra...
washingtonpost.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was referring to lyings icy lighthouse photo . . . we do have good friends down where you are now (Whitianga). They planned on moving back but love it there so stayed, enjoy!


ahhh North Island.  I am about 135 km south of Christchurch in Geraldine, South Island.  I may stay as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *Antarctic sea ice hit 35-year record high Saturday*
> 
> Antarctic sea ice has grown to a record large extent for a second straight year, baffling scientists seeking to understand why this ice is expanding ra...
> washingtonpost.com


Not surprised.  It was down to 2 C early this morning but warmed up enough for us to take a dip in the Rangitata.


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *Antarctic sea ice hit 35-year record high Saturday*
> 
> Antarctic sea ice has grown to a record large extent for a second straight year, baffling scientists seeking to understand why this ice is expanding ra...
> washingtonpost.com


September 2013.


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ahhh North Island.  I am about 135 km south of Christchurch in Geraldine, South Island.  I may stay as well.





*Mtn bike heaven...*

*You gotta take a spin on some of the trails out of Christchurch, I've heard there monumental.....*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2016)

espola said:


> September 2013.


You reckon it's all melted since then.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 23, 2016)

Might get a White Christmas here....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Mtn bike heaven...*
> 
> *You gotta take a spin on some of the trails out of Christchurch, I've heard there monumental.....*
> 
> ...


Mtn Bike Heaven indeed.  Plan to bike up the Rangitata River Bed and cut across to the Orari Gorge tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## Wez (Dec 24, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You reckon it's all melted since then.


Why not listen to what scientists have to say about it?

https://www.skepticalscience.com/increasing-Antarctic-Southern-sea-ice-intermediate.htm

_"If the Southern Ocean is warming, why is sea ice increasing? There are several contributing factors. One is the drop in ozone levels over Antarctica. The hole in the ozone layer above the South Pole has caused cooling in the stratosphere (Gillet 2003). A side-effect is a strengthening of the cyclonic winds that circle the Antarctic continent (Thompson 2002). The wind pushes sea ice around, creating areas of open water known as polynyas. More polynyas leads to increased sea ice production (Turner 2009).

Another contributor is changes in ocean circulation. The Southern Ocean consists of a layer of cold water near the surface and a layer of warmer water below. Water from the warmer layer rises up to the surface, melting sea ice. However, as air temperatures warm, the amount of rain and snowfall also increases. This freshens the surface waters, leading to a surface layer less dense than the saltier, warmer water below. The layers become more stratified and mix less. Less heat is transported upwards from the deeper, warmer layer. Hence less sea ice is melted (Zhang 2007).

Antarctic sea ice is complex and counter-intuitive. Despite warming waters, complicated factors unique to the Antarctic region have combined to increase sea ice production. The simplistic interpretation that it's caused by cooling is false."_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why not listen to what scientists have to say about it?
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/increasing-Antarctic-Southern-sea-ice-intermediate.htm
> 
> ...


That's a bit deep for these parts round here . . .

_"The simplistic interpretation that it's caused by cooling is false."_


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Mtn bike heaven...*
> 
> *You gotta take a spin on some of the trails out of Christchurch, I've heard there monumental.....*
> 
> ...


Looks a bit too shaley for me. Prefer nice hard pack but if you're running 29's with 2.5's on a plush ride then that could be fun. The scenery is amazing and the people are really friendly .


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why not listen to what scientists have to say about it?
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/increasing-Antarctic-Southern-sea-ice-intermediate.htm
> 
> ...


I remember when people smarter then those on this forum claimed without a doubt that eating fatty foods causes heart disease...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> I remember when people smarter then those on this forum claimed without a doubt that eating fatty foods causes heart disease...


They use to say that smoking increased your chances of cancer as well! . . . and that alcoholism can lead to liver disease!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why not listen to what scientists have to say about it?
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/increasing-Antarctic-Southern-sea-ice-intermediate.htm
> 
> ...


How much warmer is the ocean in the arctic?
If the simplistic interpretation that cooling causes more ice is incorrect in the antarctic, then why is the simplistic version of warming causing less ice in the arctic correct?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

espola said:


> September 2013.


How we looking this year?


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How we looking this year?


November 2016 -- "The sea ice levels in both the Arctic and Antarctic are at record lows, NASA reports."

http://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2016-11-21/antarctic-and-arctic-sea-ice-levels-at-record-lows


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

This is interesting.




https://nsidc.org/sites/nsidc.org/files/images//arc_antarc_1979_2012.png


----------



## Wez (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How much warmer is the ocean in the arctic?
> If the simplistic interpretation that cooling causes more ice is incorrect in the antarctic, then why is the simplistic version of warming causing less ice in the arctic correct?


You're a plumber, right?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

http://xmetman.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Antarctic-Sea-Ice-Melt-Season-1980-2016-.png


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> You're a plumber, right?


Is that your answer?
Is my question out of line?
I have nothing to do with arctic or antarctic warming and cooling.


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How much warmer is the ocean in the arctic?
> If the simplistic interpretation that cooling causes more ice is incorrect in the antarctic, then why is the simplistic version of warming causing less ice in the arctic correct?


Simplistic indeed.  

The Arctic would be open ocean if not for the ice.  Antarctica is a mountainous continent large than Australia.

Most sea ice in the Arctic is frozen from salty sea water every year.  The ice freezes all the way across from North America to Europe and Asia every winter, and mostly thaws every summer.

Most sea ice in the Antarctic is old fresh-water glaciers sitting on 10,000-foot-high plateau sliding into the sea, with ocean ice freezing on the margins every winter (northern hemisphere summer).


----------



## Wez (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have nothing to do with arctic or antarctic warming and cooling.


Stop acting like you understand the Science.


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Stop acting like you understand the Science.


It would be simpler to say that the same effect should occur at both poles, but they are physically (and geographically) opposites.

Aff-Bear has brought up this old chestnut several times in the past on the predecessor fora.  The rebuttal hasn't changed much.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Stop acting like you understand the Science.


I dont understand the science.
Thats why I ask so many questions.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

espola said:


> It would be simpler to say that the same effect should occur at both poles, but they are physically (and geographically) opposites.
> 
> Aff-Bear has brought up this old chestnut several times in the past on the predecessor fora.  The rebuttal hasn't changed much.


I got it.
Warming causes ice to grow in the antarctic, and melts ice in the arctic.


----------



## Wez (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont understand the science.
> Thats why I ask so many questions.


Fair enough, but you're questions are all seemingly fighting against the possibility of AGW.....cuz of your bias.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough, but you're questions are all seemingly fighting against the possibility of AGW.....cuz of your bias.


Im a skeptic by nature.
Its in my DNA.
You're more of a herd member.
You people outnumber us people,....by alot.


----------



## Wez (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im a skeptic by nature.
> Its in my DNA.
> You're more of a herd member.
> You people outnumber us people.


Bullshit, it's yout politics controlling your "skepticism".  You actively deny anything that counters your political stance and you only question Scientists that disrupt your view.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How much warmer is the ocean in the arctic?
> If the simplistic interpretation that cooling causes more ice is incorrect in the antarctic, then why is the simplistic version of warming causing less ice in the arctic correct?


The article I posted a few weeks ago provides an initial understanding of an answer.


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> The article I posted a few weeks ago provides an initial understanding of an answer.


Denial is infinite.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Stop acting like you understand the Science.


You first Wez, after all you're a leader....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough, but you're questions are all seemingly fighting against the possibility of AGW.....cuz of your bias.


That would be your biased opinion...
Which is fine...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, it's yout politics controlling your "skepticism".  You actively deny anything that counters your political stance and you only question Scientists that disrupt your view.


Well finally we get down to the potty mouthed judgment....
Again, that's fine Wez.
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I get 5 to 10 e-mails daily from the great state of Texas some showing the same kinda thing . . . usually accompanied by something about global warming and snowballs and the like. Was that your point? or is it just a cool picture?


It's a great picture. Just enjoy the picture.
You really shouldn't read more than you see or more than is written.
Merry Christmas to you and yours Huckster....


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 24, 2016)

Passing through. Post a bit ago about how burden of proof was not on the skeptic.  I see it a bit differently I guess. Any quest for understanding is always a singular, and typically lonely, journey.  And virtually nobody is going to give a shit whether you get there or not.  Anyway, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.  Can't upload mp3's but here's a favorite from the evil goalie vault.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> The article I posted a few weeks ago provides an initial understanding of an answer.


I understand there is always an answer.
I just dont always understand how to accept it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Passing through. Post a bit ago about how burden of proof was not on the skeptic.  I see it a bit differently I guess. Any quest for understanding is always a singular, and typically lonely, journey.  And virtually nobody is going to give a shit whether you get there or not.  Anyway, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.  Can't upload mp3's but here's a favorite from the evil goalie vault.


Merry Christmas to you, not so evil one.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

espola said:


> Denial is infinite.


Prove it.


----------



## Wez (Dec 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well finally we get down to the potty mouthed judgment....
> Again, that's fine Wez.
> Merry Christmas to you and yours!


Fuck Off Lying.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, it's yout politics controlling your "skepticism".  You actively deny anything that counters your political stance and you only question Scientists that disrupt your view.


Merry Christmas, wez.


----------



## Wez (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Merry Christmas, wez.


Happy Holidays!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why not listen to what scientists have to say about it?
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/increasing-Antarctic-Southern-sea-ice-intermediate.htm
> 
> ...


Okay.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fuck Off Lying.


Bless your little heart Wez.
Merry Christmas and may God bless you and keep you and yours!

Keeping with the Holiday Spirits and blessing to all:

Silent night, Holy night,

All is calm, All is bright
Round yon virgin mother and child.
Holy infant so tender and mild,
Sleep in heavenly peace.
Sleep in heavenly peace.

Silent night, Holy night,
Shepherds quake at the sight,
Glories stream from heaven afar,
Heavenly hosts sing alleluia;
Christ the Savior, is born!
Christ the Savior, is born!

Silent night, Holy night,
Son of God, Love's pure light
Radiant beams from thy holy face,
With the dawn of redeeming grace,
Jesus, Lord, at thy birth.
Jesus, Lord, at thy birth.


----------



## nononono (Dec 24, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mtn Bike Heaven indeed.  Plan to bike up the Rangitata River Bed and cut across to the Orari Gorge tomorrow, weather permitting.



*Pics Please.....and Enjoy !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They use to say that smoking increased your chances of cancer as well! . . . and that alcoholism can lead to liver disease!


*They both can create an increase in Taxes and Profit after purchased......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's a great picture. Just enjoy the picture.
> You really shouldn't read more than you see or more than is written.
> Merry Christmas to you and yours Huckster....


In the context it was posted it was the logical conclusion, but if you are saying logic and reasoning aren't in your make up . . . "As Good As It Gets"~ Jack Nicholson


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Happy Holidays!


You aren't afraid of Christmas are you? Kinda like Thanksgiving it just is what it is, nothing to be afraid.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They use to say that smoking increased your chances of cancer as well! . . . and that alcoholism can lead to liver disease!


"They" also say that warming in the antarctic grows ice, while warming in the arctic melts it.
How much warming did it take to create the ice in that picture?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't afraid of Christmas are you? Kinda like Thanksgiving it just is what it is, nothing to be afraid.


Maybe he was combining Thanksgiving and Christmas together.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> not so evil one.


In this case the answer is easy.  only the bestest scene from the bestest soccer movie of all time.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Speaking of warming, its warmed up enough to make snow in the local mountains.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Speaking of warming, its warmed up enough to make snow in the local mountains.


Same here in Aotearoa.  But you're in winter and I am in summer.  Having almost the same weather.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "They" also say that warming in the antarctic grows ice, while warming in the arctic melts it.
> How much warming did it take to create the ice in that picture?


Non-Sequitur


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the context it was posted it was the logical conclusion, but if you are saying logic and reasoning aren't in your make up . . . "As Good As It Gets"~ Jack Nicholson





One man's logic is another man's folly...

You really shouldn't read more than you see or more than is written.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One man's logic is another man's folly...
> 
> You really shouldn't read more than you see or more than is written.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


If that's how you 'feel'. 

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They use to say that smoking increased your chances of cancer as well! . . . and that alcoholism can lead to liver disease!


Are you really that ignorant or you just like to pretend a lot? Have you even read the latest studies regarding fat intake?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that ignorant or you just like to pretend a lot? Have you even read the latest studies regarding fat intake?


Love me some marbling!


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Love me some marbling!


Roast beast prime rib in the oven right now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2016)

To All My Liberal Friends:

Please accept with no obligation, implied or explicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2017, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only America in the Western Hemisphere. Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.


To All My Conservative Friends:

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

The journal Annals of Internal Medicine recently published a paper suggesting there is no evidence supporting the longstanding recommendation to limit saturated fat consumption. Media reporting on the paper included headlines such as “No link found between saturated fat and heart disease” and articles saying “Saturated fat shouldn’t be demonized” springing up on social media.

However, Walter Willett, chair of the Department of Nutrition at Harvard School of Public Health, warns that the conclusions are seriously misleading, as the analysis contains major errors and omissions.

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/2014/03/19/dietary-fat-and-heart-disease-study-is-seriously-misleading/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

espola said:


> Roast beast prime rib in the oven right now.


Mine will start early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that ignorant or you just like to pretend a lot? Have you even read the latest studies regarding fat intake?


. . . or did you believe this to be the fake news thread?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . or did you believe this to be the fake news thread?


Point is... scientific studies are just that. Studies. At one point racers in the TDF would smoke while riding believing that it helped expand their lungs because scientific studies showed that. I just don't trust everything the scientific community says is fact.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 24, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Point is... scientific studies are just that. Studies. At one point racers in the TDF would smoke while riding believing that it helped expand their lungs because scientific studies showed that. I just don't trust everything the scientific community says is fact.


Those same people knew, by consensus, the world was like a table, and if you sailed too far, you would be pitched like a cork, into an abyss of sea monsters and cyclonic, water storms of death.
Experts are only experts as long as everyone believes in them.


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Those same people knew, by consensus, the world was like a table, and if you sailed too far, you would be pitched like a cork, into an abyss of sea monsters and cyclonic, water storms of death.
> Experts are only experts as long as everyone believes in them.


A Greek mathematician measured the radius of the earth in a simple way in about 200 BC.  A Muslim scientist improved the measurement in the 10th Century.

Religious zealots held the world to be flat, and the center of the universe, and punished those who spoke or wrote in opposition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Point is... scientific studies are just that. Studies. At one point racers in the TDF would smoke while riding believing that it helped expand their lungs because scientific studies showed that. I just don't trust everything the scientific community says is fact.


Really? So that's why you posted: 
Multi Sport said: ↑
Are you really that ignorant or you just like to pretend a lot? Have you even read the latest studies regarding fat intake?

It seems you trust the studies enough to call me ignorant for having not read them. It seems you may have been duped by fake news and now won't admit it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Roast beast prime rib in the oven right now.


Why do you put it in so early?
Mine wont go in till 11:00 this morning.


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why do you put it in so early?
> Mine wont go in till 11:00 this morning.


Dinner at midnight, plus scraps and eggs or breakfast.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2016)

espola said:


> Dinner at midnight, plus scraps and eggs or breakfast.


So Christmas dinner is served the second the clock actually turns to the 25th? Just can't wait eh? Like Aff . . . eeerrr ah, B-earcrap . . . I mean Bernie it's about to go in. Woke up and rubbed it real good, it looks good enough to eat right now! Got me some good prepared horseradish (not the creamy stuff) from the new Jensen's (pricey, but quality stuff) up the street where Fresh & Easy use to be.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

To those who are afraid of Christmas tough it out, it's a traditional Holiday and only one day a year . . . you'll live through it, hopefully.


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So Christmas dinner is served the second the clock actually turns to the 25th? Just can't wait eh? Like Aff . . . eeerrr ah, B-earcrap . . . I mean Bernie it's about to go in. Woke up and rubbed it real good, it looks good enough to eat right now! Got me some good prepared horseradish (not the creamy stuff) from the new Jensen's (pricey, but quality stuff) up the street where Fresh & Easy use to be.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> To those who are afraid of Christmas tough it out, it's a traditional Holiday and only one day a year . . . you'll live through it, hopefully.


My wife's family (9 siblings) honored the Christmas Eve gift reveal.  My family (6 siblings) waited until after breakfast, which at that time of year meant oatmeal, bacon, and eggs.  We compromised on dinner at midnight, stockings on wake-up, no gifts unwrapped until after breakfast.  I don't insist on the oatmeal for breakfast tradition, but that's what I call it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2016)

espola said:


> My wife's family (9 siblings) honored the Christmas Eve gift reveal.  My family (6 siblings) waited until after breakfast, which at that time of year meant oatmeal, bacon, and eggs.  We compromised on dinner at midnight, stockings on wake-up, no gifts unwrapped until after breakfast.  I don't insist on the oatmeal for breakfast tradition, but that's what I call it.


One "selected" gift (don't want 'em to open up the big one first!) on the eve then when everyone is awake tear 'em open (in a civil manner of course), then breakfast, then mimosas, then start cooking . . . then the now traditional back patio fire with various adult beverages. I started that tradition when the kids started getting to the age where "assembly" was required and I, and various friends from the hood, needed to 'relax' after all the madness! Leftovers, sweets, beers and booze, what could be better?


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One "selected" gift (don't want 'em to open up the big one first!) on the eve then when everyone is awake tear 'em open (in a civil manner of course), then breakfast, then mimosas, then start cooking . . . then the now traditional back patio fire with various adult beverages. I started that tradition when the kids started getting to the age where "assembly" was required and I, and various friends from the hood, needed to 'relax' after all the madness! Leftovers, sweets, beers and booze, what could be better?


This is the first year since we had our own kids (started 1990) that we are away for Christmas - up north where it is easier on those who have jobs to go to every day.  I have my traditional Christmas cold, I came from behind to win Scrabble last night, and one son has become a chess player - go figure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2016)

espola said:


> This is the first year since we had our own kids (started 1990) that we are away for Christmas - up north where it is easier on those who have jobs to go to every day.  I have my traditional Christmas cold, I came from behind to win Scrabble last night, and one son has become a chess player - go figure.


I'm undefeated when in comes family Scrabble . . . I give no quarter!


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm undefeated when in comes family Scrabble . . . I give no quarter!


Mine are learning the real game - at the end of the game last night my daughter was boasting about not being challenged over BOCA, and there was a long debate about whether to challenge my TANSY.  I won by emptying my rack first and then collecting points from the other players.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 25, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Really? So that's why you posted:
> Multi Sport said: ↑
> Are you really that ignorant or you just like to pretend a lot? Have you even read the latest studies regarding fat intake?
> 
> It seems you trust the studies enough to call me ignorant for having not read them. It seems you may have been duped by fake news and now won't admit it.


If you say so Rat.. I can't control what you think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2016)

Just days before Christmas, unprecedented warmth was recorded at the North Pole.

A buoy that sits nearly 90 miles south of the location registered a temperature of 31 degrees. Although still below freezing, the temperature is about 50 degrees higher than normal. 

There were two major players in unusually high temperature. The first was a large and very strong low pressure system north of Greenland. The counterclockwise flow around this system pushed abnormally warm and moist air toward the pole. The second is the lack of sea ice in the Arctic, particularly in the Barents Sea.

A recent study published by the journal Nature said these events usually happen once or twice a decade, dating back to the 1950s. Although it's too soon to say if they are happening more frequently, 2016 is the second year in a row temperatures climbed to astonishing levels in the Arctic.

http://www.ajc.com/news/national/north-pole-experiences-record-warmth/wWO6gdfVxj6KlmUXjc6glJ/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> If you say so Rat.. I can't control what you think.


Yes, go ahead and tell yourself that, it might help.


----------



## Wez (Dec 26, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that ignorant or you just like to pretend a lot? Have you even read the latest studies regarding fat intake?


Yea, the sugar industry really did a number on us...


----------



## Wez (Dec 26, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> If you say so Rat.. I can't control what you think.


Clueless


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Clueless


Yes you are, but don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Wez (Dec 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes you are, but don't be too hard on yourself.


That probably sounded funny in your head uh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> That probably sounded funny in your head uh?


Yes, yours?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> To All My Liberal Friends:
> 
> Please accept with no obligation, implied or explicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2017, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only America in the Western Hemisphere. Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.
> 
> ...



*Have a Wheelie Happy New Year......*

*




*


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I understand there is always an answer.
> I just dont always understand how to accept it.


Do you accept that 2 + 2 = 4, and at the same time that 2 x 2 = 4?  How can that be when -2 + -2 = -4, and -2 x -2 = 4?   To anyone with a skeptical viewpoint, mathematicians are obviously lying to us, and all their statements should be treated with doubt.


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you accept that 2 + 2 = 4, and at the same time that 2 x 2 = 4?  How can that be when -2 + -2 = -4, and -2 x -2 = 4?   To anyone with a skeptical viewpoint, mathematicians are obviously lying to us, and all their statements should be treated with doubt.



*Instead of making a mystery of it, explain WHY you get the results you listed.*
*It's not Witch Doctor magic.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you accept that 2 + 2 = 4, and at the same time that 2 x 2 = 4?  How can that be when -2 + -2 = -4, and -2 x -2 = 4?   To anyone with a skeptical viewpoint, mathematicians are obviously lying to us, and all their statements should be treated with doubt.


_Wikipoopoo:_
Theorems in mathematics and theories in science are fundamentally different in their epistemology. A scientific theory cannot be proved; its key attribute is that it is falsifiable that is, it makes predictions about the natural world that are testable by experiments. Any disagreement between prediction and experiment demonstrates the incorrectness of the scientific theory, or at least limits its accuracy or domain of validity. Mathematical theorems, on the other hand, are purely abstract formal statements: the proof of a theorem cannot involve experiments or other empirical evidence in the same way such evidence is used to support scientific theories.


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Wikipoopoo:_
> Theorems in mathematics and theories in science are fundamentally different in their epistemology. A scientific theory cannot be proved; its key attribute is that it is falsifiable that is, it makes predictions about the natural world that are testable by experiments. Any disagreement between prediction and experiment demonstrates the incorrectness of the scientific theory, or at least limits its accuracy or domain of validity. Mathematical theorems, on the other hand, are purely abstract formal statements: the proof of a theorem cannot involve experiments or other empirical evidence in the same way such evidence is used to support scientific theories.


Irrelevant.


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Irrelevant.


*It's not irrelevant, and you are a classic example of poor teaching.*

*The scientific method it appears escapes you also....*


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2016)

nononono said:


> *It's not irrelevant, and you are a classic example of poor teaching.*
> 
> *The scientific method it appears escapes you also....*


4nos, here is someone right up your alley, James Harris of usenet fame. He has a college degree in mathematics and he believes there is a defect in the commonly accepted definition, and thus associated theorems, of algebraic integers.  He has traced it back to a defect in the number 7, as best as I can determine.  Check back in when you have digested that, and tell us which side of the discussion you believe is correct.

https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!msg/sci.math/3h1SshtCNoc/XZgtjQJ3uSgJ


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you accept that 2 + 2 = 4, and at the same time that 2 x 2 = 4?  How can that be when -2 + -2 = -4, and -2 x -2 = 4?   To anyone with a skeptical viewpoint, mathematicians are obviously lying to us, and all their statements should be treated with doubt.


2+2 does not equal anthropogenic global warming. It equals 4


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, the sugar industry really did a number on us...


They did didn't they. They were the driving force behind the blame on fats. It's really a fascinating history into how industry has so much control of our science. Throw some money around and you can find someone to come up with a study to support your claim. But I'm clueless so you should stick to believing all the experts. No need to see who backing their claims...


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> They did didn't they. They were the driving force behind the blame on fats. It's really a fascinating history into how industry has so much control of our science. Throw some money around and you can find someone to come up with a study to support your claim. But I'm clueless so you should stick to believing all the experts. No need to see who backing their claims...


Skepticism is fine, but that's not what is practiced here.  Without fail, Scientists who seek to debunk AGW are believed and promoted here, despite easily found refutations of their work.  Only the funding sources of the pro-AGW scientists are ever questioned, despite the very dubious sources of the deniers.  Any new data that seemingly supports anti-AGW is quickly promoted while confirming data is quickly dismissed.

True Scientists practice skepticism daily, it's built into the scientific method.  What goes on here is clearly just political bias.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> They did didn't they. They were the driving force behind the blame on fats. It's really a fascinating history into how industry has so much control of our science. Throw some money around and you can find someone to come up with a study to support your claim. But I'm clueless so you should stick to believing all the experts. No need to see who backing their claims...


Yes the oil industry, like many industries before it, are behind "science" that supports their bottom line.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> 2+2 does not equal anthropogenic global warming. It equals 4


So you accept all those equations?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Skepticism is fine, but that's not what is practiced here.  Without fail, Scientists who seek to debunk AGW are believed and promoted here, despite easily found refutations of their work.  Only the funding sources of the pro-AGW scientists are ever questioned, despite the very dubious sources of the deniers.  Any new data that seemingly supports anti-AGW is quickly promoted while confirming data is quickly dismissed.
> 
> True Scientists practice skepticism daily, it's built into the scientific method.  What goes on here is clearly just political bias.


And you are one of the leaders of practicing your last sentence..


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes the oil industry, like many industries before it, are behind "science" that supports their bottom line.


Correct. Oil, Sugar, Tobacco.... and then there was Alar.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Correct. Oil, Sugar, Tobacco.... and then there was Alar.


The scientists got the Alar story right.  The politicians screwed it up.

http://www.pbs.org/tradesecrets/docs/alarscarenegin.html


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> And you are one of the leaders of practicing your last sentence..


Nice "I know you are but what am I?" response.  Not surprising coming from a Young Earth Creationist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nice "I know you are but what am I?" response.  Not surprising coming from a Young Earth Creationist.


A predictable response coming from someone with your IQ.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> A predictable response coming from someone with your IQ.


Where do you work Multi?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Add to the expert scientist the expert political pundits.  Not just the ones who predicted an HRC landslide victory or the ones who are creating the tight gunlaws in Chicago. Those are too easy to pick on. Look to problems in Syria that were created by an expert drawing a line in the sand that in turn lead to a counties in Europe opening their doors in an act of compassion because experts believed that no harm could come of it.

Of course there are experts who got it right. I was trying to explain to my kids what Stage 3 Smog Alert was and what it felt like.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> A predictable response coming from someone with your IQ.


Are you one of those who are resentful of those that display a bit of intellect?


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Add to the expert scientist the expert political pundits.


That's the point, keep politics separate from the Science.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Where do you work Multi?


So Cal.. why?


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you one of those who are resentful of those that display a bit of intellect?


I'm a liberal elite, Trump's win has validated that we know nothing....


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's the point, keep politics separate from the Science.


That would near impossible.... wishful but doubtful.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> So Cal.. why?


What is your profession?


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> That would near impossible.... wishful but doubtful.


Spoken from someone who sees no difference between the two.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Where do you work Multi?


Are you thinking multi is one of those corporate or possibly government slackers posting from deep inside the cubicle farm on company time?


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you thinking multi is one of those corporate or possibly government slackers posting from deep inside the cubicle farm on company time?


Nah, just curious where all these clowns work, it's useful to know in the context of their non-stop complaining and fear driven politics.  BIZ is a VA administrator, Lion works in the healthcare industry setting up clinics, Bernie is a plumber.  Just curious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm a liberal elite, Trump's win has validated that we know nothing....


Rural areas were teeming with distain and Trump signs . . . seems that went unnoticed, but again 70,000 votes spread across 3 states doesn't a landslide or "historic political defeat" make. Yet some do believe they are witnessing a revelation of sorts . . . when in actuality it was the two worse candidates we've ever had. The choices were more of the same, steady as it goes or a long shot gamble, when ended up with the later, God help us all!


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you thinking multi is one of those corporate or possibly government slackers posting from deep inside the cubicle farm on company time?


I was thinking he was 4nos' younger cousin.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nah, just curious where all these clowns work, it's useful to know in the context of their non-stop complaining and fear driven politics.  BIZ is a VA administrator, Lion works in the healthcare industry setting up clinics, Bernie is a plumber.  Just curious.


I was trained in physics, chemistry, electrical engineering, computer science and literature.  I worked for years in a blend of all those fields, so I have a prejudice toward starting with what we know and finding out new things.  Also, we were dependent on politicians and government accountants for a lot of our funding, so I know ass-kissing looks like.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I was thinking he was 4nos' younger cousin.


. . . and like nono, ran off when asked a question.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rural areas were teeming with distain and Trump signs . . . seems that went unnoticed, but again 70,000 votes spread across 3 states doesn't a landslide or "historic political defeat" make. Yet some do believe they are witnessing a revelation of sorts . . . when in actuality it was the two worse candidates we've ever had. The choices were more of the same, steady as it goes or a long shot gamble, when ended up with the later, God help us all!


Beyond the white house is looking pretty bad, the pendulum has definitely swung way to the right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rural areas were teeming with distain and Trump signs . . . seems that went unnoticed, but again 70,000 votes spread across 3 states doesn't a landslide or "historic political defeat" make. Yet some do believe they are witnessing a revelation of sorts . . . when in actuality it was the two worse candidates we've ever had. The choices were more of the same, steady as it goes or a long shot gamble, when ended up with the later, God help us all!


But it does make a President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Beyond the white house is looking pretty bad, the pendulum has definitely swung way to the right.


2020 is looking pretty bad for the crying libs as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm a liberal elite, Trump's win has validated that we know nothing....


Finally,
admitting you don't know anything is the first step.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Where I work and whatvzi do... Since the age of 20 if owned and operated my own business. The same business. In my family Im a first generation born in lower 48, though my Mom is 100% Puerto Rican who was born in San Juan. My Dad, born in Indonesia, became a citizen after I was born. 

Do want to know anything else guys?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

But I didn't build my company.... Obama did.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2020 is looking pretty bad for the crying libs as well.


The pendulum will swing back, it always does.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Where I work and whatvzi do... Since the age of 20 if owned and operated my own business. The same business. In my family Im a first generation born in lower 48, though my Mom is 100% Puerto Rican who was born in San Juan. My Dad, born in Indonesia, became a citizen after I was born.


What business?  Did you start it or is it a family business?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

I did. But enough about me.

From The Weather Channel Android App: https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/america-coldest-outbreaks


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> I did. But enough about me.


What business?  Obviously you don't have to tell me, just curious.



Multi Sport said:


> From The Weather Channel Android App: https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/america-coldest-outbreaks


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> What business?  Obviously you don't have to tell me, just curious.


If you've ever been to a Red Robin, Macys, BJ'S, Fashion Valley, UTC, Brea Mall, Cabazon Factory Outlets, Jack in the Box, 5 Guys, Carls Jr, American Eagle or 24 Hr Fitness then you have probably enjoyed my work.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

But remember... you and Obama helped me.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> If you've ever been to a Red Robin, Macys, BJ'S, Fashion Valley, UTC, Brea Mall, Cabazon Factory Outlets, Jack in the Box, 5 Guys, Carls Jr, American Eagle or 24 Hr Fitness then you have probably enjoyed my work.


That really narrows it down...I see you prefer to keep it vague, that's cool.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> If you've ever been to a Red Robin, Macys, BJ'S, Fashion Valley, UTC, Brea Mall, Cabazon Factory Outlets, Jack in the Box, 5 Guys, Carls Jr, American Eagle or 24 Hr Fitness then you have probably enjoyed my work.


You make trash bags?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> That really narrows it down...I see you prefer to keep it vague, that's cool.


I had posted in the old forum. Too many stalkers after that but a few people know what I do. I've been fortunate and have been able to move my company in and out of industries as technology changes.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> I had posted in the old forum. Too many stalkers after that but a few people know what I do. I've been fortunate and have been able to move my company in and out of industries as technology changes.


Stalkers?


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> What business?  Obviously you don't have to tell me, just curious.



*Here ...let me translate for you the above picture Weezy, since " Your " comprehension is quite lacking.*

*" You have a snowballs chance in hell of any further expansion on his previous answer "*

*In other words " Quit being so obsessed " over the type of entrepreneurship he is associated with......*

*Just glean the freedom that is conveyed from each and every post of an entrepreneur, take it and use it *
*as a form of enrichment in redirecting your life from cubicle worker to business owner.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

espola said:


> Stalkers?


Apparently people suddenly became very interested in my life... I find it interesting but that's because it's my l8fe. I find it disturbing when others become too interested in what I do. But I posted the info so it was an error on my part.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

nononono said:


> *redirecting your life from cubicle worker to business owner.....*


Do you sell Herbalife?


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you sell Herbalife?



*No.......Freedom !*


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Apparently people suddenly became very interested in my life... I find it interesting but that's because it's my l8fe. I find it disturbing when others become too interested in what I do. But I posted the info so it was an error on my part.


Learning that anonymity doesn't work on a public forum is a good life lesson.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2016)

Snow... and lots of it. Unfortunately it will cost you $155 a day to ski it at Mammoth. So much for the family friendly marketing scheme. I think you'll probably "Whats Up" trolling those slopes..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

In the words of Bill O'reilly, "The tide goes in, the tide goes out, you can't explain that!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes the oil industry, like many industries before it, are behind "science" that supports their bottom line.


It supports your bottom line.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Irrelevant.


Only when it comes to proof...


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only when it comes to proof...


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2016)

100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering


Home

100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering

All Temperature Adjustments Monotonically Increase

Alterations To Climate Data

Biggest Fraud In Science History

Climate Racketeering

CRU Temperature Fraud

CU Sea Level Fraud

Disappearing Glaciers

Fitting An Elephant

GHCN Code

Glacial Retreat Before 1910

Global Temperature Record Is A Smoking Gun Of Collusion And Fraud

Hansen Confirmed The MWP In 1981

History Of NASA/NOAA Temperature Corruption

Ice-Free Arctic Forecasts

NASA Doubling Warming Since 2001

NASA Hiding The Decline

NASA Hiding The Decline In Sea Level And Temperature

NASA Sea Level Fraud

NASA/CRU Southern Hemisphere Temperature Fraud

NOAA Global Temperature Fraud

NOAA US Temperature Fraud

NOAA’s US Climate Extremes Index Is Fraudulent

NSIDC Busted!

Reducing CO2 – To Save The Climate

The 100% Fraudulent Hockey Stick

The 52% Consensus

The Corrupt History Of NASA Temperature History

The Government Knew

The NASA Temperature Record Is Garbage

West Antarctic Collapse Scam

Climate Central just ran this piece, which the Washington Post picked up on. They claimed the US was “overwhelmingly hot” in 2016, and temperatures have risen 1,5°F since the 19th century.



The U.S. Has Been Overwhelmingly Hot This Year | Climate Central

The first problem with their analysis is that the US had very little hot weather in 2016. The percentage of hot days was below average, and ranked 80th since 1895. Only 4.4% of days were over 95°F, compared with the long term average of 4.9%. Climate Central is conflating mild temperatures with hot ones.



They also claim US temperatures rose 1.5°F since the 19th century, which is what NOAA shows.



Climate at a Glance | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI)

The problem with the NOAA graph is that it is fake data. NOAA creates the warming trend by altering the data. The NOAA raw data shows no warming over the past century


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 28, 2016)

espola said:


> I have no idea what that means.


That's not surprising.


----------



## Wez (Dec 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering
> 
> 
> Home
> ...


Gay Joe showing us his cut and paste skills, solid work!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It supports your bottom line.


Don't you worry about my bottom line there sailor!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't you worry about my bottom line there sailor!


I'm glad you have one that relies on fossil fuel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm glad you have one that relies on fossil fuel.


That's how the system is set up right now, things can and do change, and will.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's how the system is set up right now, things can and do change, and will.


We've been traveling on veggie oil for pretty much all of our trip thus far.  Exhaust smells like french fries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We've been traveling on veggie oil for pretty much all of our trip thus far.  Exhaust smells like french fries.


makamehungry


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's not surprising.


Yeah, "epistemology" and "falsifiable" threw me for a loop.  Maybe you could explain what you meant by that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Yeah, "epistemology" and "falsifiable" threw me for a loop.  Maybe you could explain what you meant by that.


You said, "irrelevant".
That implies some semblance of comprehension.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said, "irrelevant".
> That implies some semblance of comprehension.


Are you sure "semblance" is the word you want to use there?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you sure "semblance" is the word you want to use there?


irrelevant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

*Skeptical Climate Scientists Coming In From the Cold*
Researchers who see global warming as something less than a planet-ending calamity believe the incoming Trump administration may allow their views to be developed and heard. This didn’t happen under the Obama administration, which denied that a debate even existed. Now, some scientists say, a more inclusive approach – and the billions of federal dollars that might support it – could be in the offing.

“Here’s to hoping the Age of Trump will herald the demise of climate change dogma, and acceptance of a broader range of perspectives in climate science and our policy options,” Georgia Tech scientist Judith Curry wrote this month at her popular Climate Etc. blog.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 30, 2016)

This is part of the problem.  No common sense used in trying to come to a solution. Maybe these people should take a Common Core class, or more likely they only took CC ....

http://thefederalist.com/2016/12/30/epa-alaskans-sub-zero-temps-stop-burning-wood-keep-warm/


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering
> 
> 
> Home
> ...





*Oh Yeah......Luv it...*

*THE TRUTH......Posted again....Thanks Joe.*

*Watch for a sternly worded retort from an uninformed Progressive/Liberal who worships at the alter of Global Warming/Climate Change.... *


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe showing us his cut and paste skills, solid work!



*Name calling is your forte.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> This is part of the problem.  No common sense used in trying to come to a solution. Maybe these people should take a Common Core class, or more likely they only took CC ....
> 
> http://thefederalist.com/2016/12/30/epa-alaskans-sub-zero-temps-stop-burning-wood-keep-warm/


Your federal tax dollars hard at work.
It might just be the longest 3 weeks in history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Name calling is your forte.......*


Wezs panties got so bunched up yesterday he put me on ignore, again. I guess the plain truth is what he has a problem hearing.
Little man syndrome in full display.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Oh Yeah......Luv it...*
> 
> *THE TRUTH......Posted again....Thanks Joe.*
> 
> *Watch for a sternly worded retort from an uninformed Progressive/Liberal who worships at the alter of Global Warming/Climate Change.... *


*Just doing my part to promote the vast, right wing conspiracy.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We've been traveling on veggie oil for pretty much all of our trip thus far.  Exhaust smells like french fries.


*Saw Mill conversion...How cool is that !*







*MAN 12-cylinder, 700 horsepower, operated in a saw mill with straight vegetable oil *


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 30, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wezs panties got so bunched up yesterday he put me on ignore, again. I guess the plain truth is what he has a problem hearing.
> Little man syndrome in full display.


Wez has pretty much shown everyone here how tough he is.
Yikes.


----------



## Wez (Dec 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wez has pretty much shown everyone here how tough he is.
> Yikes.


Where did that come from old man?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Where did that come from old man?


Lol.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

I 5
    [IN THE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA AREA]
    IS CLOSED FROM 4 MI NORTH OF THE JCT OF SR 126 /AT LAKE HUGHES RD/
(LOS ANGELES CO) TO THE LOS ANGELES/KERN CO LINE /THE GRAPEVINE/ AT 1827 HRS ON
12/31/16 - DUE TO SNOW - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO DRIVE WITH CAUTION

  [IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA AREA]
    IS CLOSED FROM THE LOS ANGELES/KERN CO LINE TO 25 MI SOUTH OF BAKERSFIELD
/AT LAVAL ROAD/ (KERN CO) /THE GRAPEVINE/ - DUE TO SNOW - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE
http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/roadinfo/display.php?page=i5


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I 5
> [IN THE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA AREA]
> IS CLOSED FROM 4 MI NORTH OF THE JCT OF SR 126 /AT LAKE HUGHES RD/
> (LOS ANGELES CO) TO THE LOS ANGELES/KERN CO LINE /THE GRAPEVINE/ AT 1827 HRS ON
> ...


Old man winter....


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 31, 2016)

Out in the rain today and thinking of this guy.  To the instruments of peace.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Out in the rain today and thinking of this guy.  To the instruments of peace.


Great song, and beautifully done on the ukulele.
The legendary lead guitar in the original version was actually laid down by Eric Clapton.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Out in the rain today and thinking of this guy.  To the instruments of peace.


Thanks for posting that.  When my daughter joined her Filipina sorority, she was encouraged by the other girls to learn ukelele.  I took up the guitar again (third try) to learn along with her.  Neither of us got very good, but we appreciated how hard it is to become very good.  So I just played it for her.

 Yesterday after rescuing her from a can't-start-the-truck situation, we heard a Beatles song on the radio, and I jokingly said that John and Paul always let Ringo and George have one song on every album.  While we were talking about it this morning, I had to stop talking and get my head back in order to stop from weeping myself.  (Must be the head cold)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Where's 2outta3? Did the asshole nature and lack of real discussion in here turn him off? I know he never liked the "ignore" function, but I find it quite handy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Thanks for posting that.  When my daughter joined her Filipina sorority, she was encouraged by the other girls to learn ukelele.  I took up the guitar again (third try) to learn along with her.  Neither of us got very good, but we appreciated how hard it is to become very good.  So I just played it for her.
> 
> Yesterday after rescuing her from a can't-start-the-truck situation, we heard a Beatles song on the radio, and I jokingly said that John and Paul always let Ringo and George have one song on every album.  While we were talking about it this morning, I had to stop talking and get my head back in order to stop from weeping myself.  (Must be the head cold)


So your daughter is in a racist Phillipino institution?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's 2outta3? Did the asshole nature and lack of real discussion in here turn him off? I know he never liked the "ignore" function, but I find it quite handy!


I have inside information that he's seen the light, and has become a conservative.
Not an espola "conservative", no,.. a real one.
I know, crazy.
Some people take years to decompress from statist indoctrination, and some never do.
2 of 3 is on the road to recovery, and stopped posting because, well, he's a little ashamed of who he was before.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So your daughter is in a racist Phillipino institution?


Now you did it.
How many "back in vermont" stories have you unleashed with this post?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have inside information that he's seen the light, and has become a conservative.
> Not an espola "conservative", no,.. a real one.
> I know, crazy.
> Some people take years to decompress from statist indoctrination, and some never do.
> 2 of 3 is on the road to recovery, and stopped posting because, well, he's a little ashamed of who he was before.


Talk about "Fake News" . . . wait til April 1st for that kinda shit.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talk about "Fake News" . . . wait til April 1st for that kinda shit.


Crazy, huh.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So your daughter is in a racist Phillipino institution?


More like a sexist organization - you had to be female to be accepted.  As far as "racist" - the annual debutante banquets were a mix of all races available in San Diego - Filipino, Anglo-European, African-American, Japanese, Hawaiian etc.  I am mixed European (English, French-Irish, German), and my wife is a mix of Filipina, Chinese, and European.  The other girls, as far as we know, range from "pure" Filipina to barely detectable.

The sorority was started in the 70's by a Filipina woman in Chula Vista, a businesswoman and local politician, who was told by her daughter's high school counselor that the girl should go into nursing or learn a trade because with her last name she was not going to get into a decent college.  She founded the group to give her daughter and her friends of similar background pride in their culture.  Almost all the girls in my daughter's debutante group have completed "decent" colleges by now, except for the ones in medical and law schools.  The outstanding member of the sorority is the daughter of a career Navy Master-Chief Steward who joined the Navy herself - as a doctor - and ended her career as head of the White House medical staff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Crazy, huh.


Of course as far as the pendulum has swung towards insanity and lack of thought (Trump-ism), now E looks like a full blown commie to those out on that edge.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course as far as the pendulum has swung towards insanity and lack of thought (Trump-ism), now E looks like a full blown commie to those out on that edge.


Now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Now?


Are you saying you were out on the edge waiting for the others to catch up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> More like a sexist organization - you had to be female to be accepted.  As far as "racist" - the annual debutante banquets were a mix of all races available in San Diego - Filipino, Anglo-European, African-American, Japanese, Hawaiian etc.  I am mixed European (English, French-Irish, German), and my wife is a mix of Filipina, Chinese, and European.  The other girls, as far as we know, range from "pure" Filipina to barely detectable.
> 
> The sorority was started in the 70's by a Filipina woman in Chula Vista, a businesswoman and local politician, who was told by her daughter's high school counselor that the girl should go into nursing or learn a trade because with her last name she was not going to get into a decent college.  She founded the group to give her daughter and her friends of similar background pride in their culture.  Almost all the girls in my daughter's debutante group have completed "decent" colleges by now, except for the ones in medical and law schools.  The outstanding member of the sorority is the daughter of a career Navy Master-Chief Steward who joined the Navy herself - as a doctor - and ended her career as head of the White House medical staff.


What is the criteria to join?


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is the criteria to join?


Female, interest in Filipino culture, can afford it, have parents who will carry through on the expected roles - I had to learn a complicated dance and memorize a song in Tagalog,  plus pay the bills for the investiture (gown, hair, makeup, flowers, banquet, etc).  

The song (Bayan Ko, or My Country) has an interesting history - it was originally written as an underground protest against American occupation after the Spanish-American War and was banned from official use by the colonial administration, then got a new life protesting the Japanese occupation (banned by the Japanese), then a third life protesting the Marcos dictatorship (banned by Marcos) - all using the same words, ending with Aking adhika, Makita kang sakdál laya! (roughly translated as "my hope is to see you truly free").

The original sorority faded away after the founding matron died.  My daughter still hangs out with the girls and she says there is a new group with similar aims and customs.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Skeptical Climate Scientists Coming In From the Cold


----------



## Wez (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Skeptical Climate Scientists Coming In From the Cold


Repost and nonsense


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying you were out on the edge waiting for the others to catch up?


Im just slightly right of Attila the Hun.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> nonsense


Please explain.
The article made perfect sense to me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Please explain.
> The article made perfect sense to me.


Come on Bernie, those Princeton professors are known quacks.....
from the article:
*In the world of climate science, the skeptics are coming in from the cold.*
Researchers who see global warming as something less than a planet-ending calamity.......
William Happer, professor emeritus of physics at Princeton University and a member of the National Academy of Sciences, is similarly optimistic. “I think we’re making progress,” Happer said. “I see reassuring signs.”
When asked if he would voice dissent on climate change if he were a younger, less established physicist, he said: “Oh, no, definitely not. I held my tongue for a long time because friends told me I would not be elected to the National Academy of Sciences if I didn’t toe the alarmists’ company line.”


----------



## Wez (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Please explain.
> The article made perfect sense to me.


It implies there are a lot of AGW deniers in the Scientific community, there isn't.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on Bernie, those Princeton professors are known quacks.....
> from the article:
> *In the world of climate science, the skeptics are coming in from the cold.*
> Researchers who see global warming as something less than a planet-ending calamity.......
> ...


What is it that Happer is skeptical of?  How long has he voiced that opinion?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> It implies there are a lot of AGW deniers in the Scientific community, there isn't.


How do you know?
The fact that you use the term, "denier" lends credence to the basis of the piece.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> It implies there are a lot of AGW deniers in the Scientific community, there isn't.


The last-cited scientist, William Happer, doesn't deny that the increase in CO2 and thus global temperature is from human activity, he just thinks it might be a good thing.  That kind of echoes Arrhenius' first statements from over 100 years ago when he pointed out that increased CO2 would mean no more ice ages.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> What is it that Happer is skeptical of?  How long has he voiced that opinion?


Why dont you ask him?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> The last-cited scientist, William Happer, doesn't deny that the increase in CO2 and thus global temperature is from human activity, he just thinks it might be a good thing.


That was quick.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Those Princeton professors are known quacks.....William Happer,


https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/dec/08/greenpeace-exposes-sceptics-cast-doubt-climate-science


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/dec/08/greenpeace-exposes-sceptics-cast-doubt-climate-science


More confirmation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> It implies there are a lot of AGW deniers in the Scientific community, there isn't.





espola said:


> What is it that Happer is skeptical of?  How long has he voiced that opinion?


Harper is among "researchers who see global warming as something less than a planet-ending calamity"...


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Harper is among "researchers who see global warming as something less than a planet-ending calamity"...


Straw men are always easy to defeat.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Straw men are always easy to defeat.


I always carry a couple blue tips in my shirt pocket.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Straw men are always easy to defeat.


Delusions of grandeur Magoo?
Do your own home work Scarecrow.
Get someone to read and explain the article to you, then you can tell us what you think it's about.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Delusions of grandeur Magoo?
> Do your own home work Scarecrow.
> Get someone to read and explain the article to you, then you can tell us what you think it's about.


Done and done.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Done and done.


Dumb and dumber...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Now you did it.
> How many "back in vermont" stories have you unleashed with this post?


That's OK, just more evidence in having him committed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Repost and nonsense


Scientist always need a warm place.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> It implies there are a lot of AGW deniers in the Scientific community, there isn't.


That's because you have your own definition of deniers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Harper is among "researchers who see global warming as something less than a planet-ending calamity"...


a.k.a. as a denier to some here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Straw men are always easy to defeat.


Depends on the quality of the straw.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im just slightly right of Attila the Hun.


No wondering why you admire strongmen, dictators and egomaniacs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


*William Happer*, born 1939 (age 77–78), is a climate change denier and Professor of Physics at Princeton University, specialising in MRI imaging. He has no training in climate science. He is also Chairman of the Board of Directors of the George C. Marshall Institute and is on the Academic Advisory Council of the Global Warming Policy Foundation, a denier think tank.

As a direct response to the claims made and scientific evidence used in this piece, Media Matters for America, a progressive nonprofit watchdog group, published a specific response addressing several points posited in the op-ed. Beginning with a reference to Schmitt and Happer as "authors with no peer-reviewed papers on the topic and ties to groups funded by the oil industry," Media Matters presents contrary evidence to the information in the op-ed, citing work by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, NASA, the World Bank, the National Research Council, Smithsonian Magazine, the New York Times, Skeptical Science, and several other scientists and academics. This response goes on to expose the authors' history, illustrating their lack of peer-reviewed research on the topic and their ties to the oil industry. Media Matters' profile on Schmitt highlights his former position as Director at the oil industry-funded Heartland Institute. Happer's profile identifies his status as current chairman of the George C. Marshall Institute, a recipient of funding from the oil industry as well as the Koch brothers.

Jack Williams, the director of the Nelson Institute Center for Climatic Research and geography professor from the University of Wisconsin - Madison, where Schmitt serves as an adjunct professor, also responded critically to the piece. "I think they're ignoring the scientific evidence," Williams posits, "...it's a bit of a one-sided perspective on the effects of CO2."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No wondering why you admire strongmen, dictators and egomaniacs.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Straw men are always easy to defeat.


Magoo! Are you a professor emeritus of physics at Princeton University and a member of the National Academy of Sciences?
No?
Please continue.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No wondering why you admire strongmen, dictators and egomaniacs.


Breathe, grasshoppah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Breathe, grasshoppah.


I was hoping with the end of 2016 the left would finally accept The Donald as their leader and Savior, but it appears that they are still the little crying bitches as last year. It's going to be a long and entertaining year, maybe we should invest in tissue and xanex.


----------



## Wez (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The fact that you use the term, "denier" lends credence to the basis of the piece.


What's wrong with the term denier?  Do you not know the definition, here, let me help:

"state that one refuses to admit the truth or existence of."

A person who doesn't believe AGW could produce harmful results for humanity simply denies that reality, so what?


----------



## Wez (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Harper is among "researchers who see global warming as something less than a planet-ending calamity"...


Ok, so what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ok, so what?


So when are you gonna stop using fossil fuels?


----------



## Wez (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> So when are you gonna stop using fossil fuels?


Relevance?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I always carry a couple blue tips in my shirt pocket.


You probably need one of these then.  Wear it with pride.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> More confirmation.


I doubt you need any more confirmation, but make of it what you will.  I'm sure the Greenpeace guys were like "Hanukkah" or whatever that H work is Iz uses for "fish on".  I personally prefer (well some other life time ago) a dry fly worked through the drift line to the smell of chum and diesel but that's just me. 

Here are two more classic links to add to our treasure trove. I think they are worth a read to anyone with a passing interest in this topic. Not the blahgosphere this time but the semi-popular press.  First, Happer's views circa 2011-and I don't think there are really any new wrinkles since then.

https://www.firstthings.com/article/2011/06/the-truth-about-greenhouse-gases

And a point by point rebuttal from Mike MacCracken, who is Princeton alum and was a chief scientist (and maybe still is?-not sure) at the Climate Institute at that time.

http://www.climatesciencewatch.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/The-Real-Truth-About-Greenhouse-Gases-and-Climate-Change_1.pdf

Two things about it. First, note that the discussion in these links, while from learned individuals, is at best tangentially about climate science. They are not engaging in a scientific argument.  It is not data driven. There is very little data in it, in fact. Its really about policy, and, to me, more fundamentally about globalism and opposing metaphors into which we can shove and find operating modalities to make use of  knowledge. The real climate scientists keep doing what they have been doing for the last decade or so, following the pulse of AGW through climatic mixing systems, learning about them along the way.  Same thing with endocrine disrupters and the Alar stuff the came up awhile ago.  Its all the same story.

Second thing. Like HD brought up, Happer is an MRI guy and not a climate scientist. He's got like over 200 peer reviewed "real" pubs and is in the National Academy. They don't just give that away.  But you do see this from time to time as scientists approach the end of their careers.  Sometimes especially when they have a big name. They walk away from the trenches and increasingly become a satellite orbiting, in an increasingly erratic fashion,  their own laboratory.  They write opinion pieces, give expert testimony, that sort of thing.  And the money can be good. But its no longer about the science.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Thanks for posting that.  When my daughter joined her Filipina sorority


Shimabukuro makes so much sound come from such a small instrument, which he calls the instrument of peace. I liked it because it cannot be spun, it's unimpeachable. You catch shit here for telling stories, but for me story telling is the only thing that will allow the internet to be human rather than a bully playground of projection. Its like we need a fire to make it work. Anyway, my own daughter, at this point we've met the great-grandmother on the birth mom side, who is apparently native Hawaiian.  It was a big deal, with the birth mom fluttering around not knowing what to do with herself.  It would be interesting to know if our daughter would "qualify" for the Kamehameha school, although the genealogy on the birth dad side is not entirely clear. So maybe not, and I don't really know if they are that good an education to begin with. At any rate, she's three, going on four. We were at a New Year's day party today and I was watching her work the crowd. Bumping into people, pretending to be shy. "Oh so cute" in her princess dress.  Looking over at me with her ringlets, dancing eyes and pirate's smile.  This is so easy, dad. And I'm like, this wasn't in the script.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Shimabukuro makes so much sound come from such a small instrument, which he calls the instrument of peace. I liked it because it cannot be spun, it's unimpeachable. You catch shit here for telling stories, but for me story telling is the only thing that will allow the internet to be human rather than a bully playground of projection. Its like we need a fire to make it work. Anyway, my own daughter, at this point we've met the great-grandmother on the birth mom side, who is apparently native Hawaiian.  It was a big deal, with the birth mom fluttering around not knowing what to do with herself.  It would be interesting to know if our daughter would "qualify" for the Kamehameha school, although the genealogy on the birth dad side is not entirely clear. So maybe not, and I don't really know if they are that good an education to begin with. At any rate, she's three, going on four. We were at a New Year's day party today and I was watching her work the crowd. Bumping into people, pretending to be shy. "Oh so cute" in her princess dress.  Looking over at me with her ringlets, dancing eyes and pirate's smile.  This is so easy, dad. And I'm like, this wasn't in the script.


A couple of years back, I bought myself a year's membership in ancestry.com.  It was interesting tracing the family tree back as far as I could go though their methods and comparing it with a family history book written by an aunt (cousin?) in my father's mother's Corliss family  - Belgian Huguenots, perhaps originally French - but the book starts with she calls immigrants from Belgium, although hundreds of years before Belgium was its own country.  And also back through what people remembered up the other branches.  I found some things that I discussed with one of my youngest brother, and his search agreed with mine as far as we both could go.  It is interesting to read carefully - when did that couple get married?  when did they have children?  are there any close relationships (cousins)?  what did they and other family members know?

That brother has been caring for my Dad since he is the child living closest (Pennsylvania to Florida) now that Dad is confined to shuttling between rest home and hospital.  The lawyer named as executor explained that it is easier for personal items to be distributed now by my brother, who has power of attorney, than later through probate who will be inclined to sell everything, simplifying the split of the estate.  My share, which arrived last week, is Dad's military insignia and the cruise book of the WW2 USMC Bomber Squadron 443.  One curious similarity between that book and my cruise book from the USS Enterprise 74-75 Westpac - we both have our pictures in our respective books (sure about mine, not completely sure about his), but not our names.  There are many group photos  in the USMC book, with no names other than a "complete" roster at the end; the group shot of my Work Center on the Enterprise shows my face, but apparently attached to another sailor's name. 

You suggest I "catch shit here for telling stories", but I hadn't noticed that.  I guess I could read more closely.  I always thought of myself as more of a Calvin Coolidge (who made part of his fame by saying as little as possible) than a Francis Colburn (who made part of his living telling more than people really wanted to hear). 






Especially appropriate now is the movie on TCM - Hitchcock's The Trouble with Harry, filmed primarily in Craftsbury Common, Vt, the small town mentioned on the Colburn record.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 2, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I doubt you need any more confirmation, but make of it what you will.  I'm sure the Greenpeace guys were like "Hanukkah" or whatever that H work is Iz uses for "fish on".  I personally prefer (well some other life time ago) a dry fly worked through the drift line to the smell of chum and diesel but that's just me.
> 
> Here are two more classic links to add to our treasure trove. I think they are worth a read to anyone with a passing interest in this topic. Not the blahgosphere this time but the semi-popular press.  First, Happer's views circa 2011-and I don't think there are really any new wrinkles since then.
> 
> ...


I like the thought you put into this, and I think we agree on the political nature of the debate.
While you  obviously give more weight to human released co2, and its impact on the climate, than I do, you dont come across as alarmist.
I can appreciate that.
It shows a certain rationality that has become lost in what you point out as an increasingly political debate.

btw, thank you for unleashing more info about the ancestry and life style of vermontshire.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 2, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You probably need one of these then.  Wear it with pride.
> 
> View attachment 509


Im not qualified for one of those.
I was referring to the Ohio type, "blue tips"

...for the strawmen.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> While you  obviously give more weight to human released co2, and its impact on the climate, than I do, you dont come across as alarmist.
> I can appreciate that.
> It shows a certain rationality that has become lost in what you point out as an increasingly political debate.


Can you point to a single "alarmist" that comments here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You probably need one of these then.  Wear it with pride.
> 
> View attachment 509


Are we now to believe Bernie to be a real life nerd who simply has been playing a redneck? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like the thought you put into this, and I think we agree on the political nature of the debate.
> While you  obviously give more weight to human released co2, and its impact on the climate, than I do, you dont come across as alarmist.
> I can appreciate that.
> It shows a certain rationality that has become lost in what you point out as an increasingly political debate.
> ...


Tell the people of Barrow Alaska it ain't happening.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you point to a single "alarmist" that comments here?


Showing any slight concern about the environment makes you an enemy and there for open game. They are like Scientologists in their defensive fervor.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are we now to believe Bernie to be a real life nerd who simply has been playing a redneck? Say it ain't so!


It aint.
I can barely read.
...and I type with two fingers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It aint.
> I can barely read.
> ...and I type with two fingers.


Thank the Lord and pass the black eyed peas!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Thoman makes it clear that temperatures and ice levels have definitely fluctuated over the past decades, but the trend in the last 10 years points to an overall shift.

"Since 2002, however, the ice pack has retreated, and now, not only are Octobers regularly near the warmest of record, but every October is exceptionally warm," he wrote. "Prior to 2002, huge year-to-year swings in October temperature were typical."

He also adds that a lack of sea ice does not necessarily guarantee warm October temperatures.

"There is nothing abstract or hypothetical about climate change at Barrow," Thoman wrote. "Like almost every community across the Arctic, Barrow will somehow have to adapt to environmental changes in ways that may prove to be economically and culturally costly."

http://www.thearcticsounder.com/article/1338living_the_effects_of_sea_ice_decline_in


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Great song, and beautifully done on the ukulele.
> The legendary lead guitar in the original version was actually laid down by Eric Clapton.


I like singing with the ukulele.  I find Jake's tunes boring.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like singing with the ukulele.  I find Jake's tunes boring.


Post your video.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I doubt you need any more confirmation, but make of it what you will.  I'm sure the Greenpeace guys were like "Hanukkah" or whatever that H work is Iz uses for "fish on".


Is that what that means?  I thought it was more like a cry of pain, as in "I'm hooked!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Post your video.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Post your video.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Is that what that means?  I thought it was more like a cry of pain, as in "I'm hooked!"


You never showed any signs of pain.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


It never ceases to amaze me how a beautiful little songbird, that could sit in the palm of your hand, lived inside that massive man.
I knew a musician in Hawaii, who could play just about anything, and he could play the ukulele right and left handed.
This guy was a giant of a man, and could sing falsetto like a wee Irish lassie.
He was really tall for a Hawaiian. At least six foot eight, and when people asked how tall he was, he said,..
"Five feet twenty".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like singing with the ukulele.  I find Jake's tunes boring.



I like em both.
Love Maui, and her Aloha.
Makes me cry a little.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like em both.
> Love Maui, and her Aloha.
> Makes me cry a little.




Me too,
My life long, best friend died in 08, he was Hawaiian and they played IZ at his funeral.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like em both.
> Love Maui, and her Aloha.
> Makes me cry a little.


Malama Pono


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Me too,
> My life long, best friend died in 08, he was Hawaiian and they played IZ at his funeral.


My daughter and I sang and played "In this Life" on our Kamaka and Lanikai ukulele's at my Hanai brother's funeral two years ago in Visalia.  We shared the same He was a haole boy and Hawaiian at heart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

espola said:


> More like a sexist organization - you had to be female to be accepted.  As far as "racist" - the annual debutante banquets were a mix of all races available in San Diego - Filipino, Anglo-European, African-American, Japanese, Hawaiian etc.  I am mixed European (English, French-Irish, German), and my wife is a mix of Filipina, Chinese, and European.  The other girls, as far as we know, range from "pure" Filipina to barely detectable.
> 
> The sorority was started in the 70's by a Filipina woman in Chula Vista, a businesswoman and local politician, who was told by her daughter's high school counselor that the girl should go into nursing or learn a trade because with her last name she was not going to get into a decent college.  She founded the group to give her daughter and her friends of similar background pride in their culture.  Almost all the girls in my daughter's debutante group have completed "decent" colleges by now, except for the ones in medical and law schools.  The outstanding member of the sorority is the daughter of a career Navy Master-Chief Steward who joined the Navy herself - as a doctor - and ended her career as head of the White House medical staff.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My daughter and I sang and played "In this Life" on our Kamaka and Lanikai ukulele's at my Hanai brother's funeral two years ago in Visalia.  We shared the same He was a haole boy and Hawaiian at heart.


Sounds great dude, you should add some footage to that vid though.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 4, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwi0_5zok6rRAhVW62MKHdaXAUEQFgguMAQ&url=http://climatechangedispatch.com/disenchanted-climatologist-judith-curry-resigns-from-georgia-tech/&usg=AFQjCNHagQyxFftFacpwydZ-rK5geaSpyA&bvm=bv.142059868,d.cGc


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwi0_5zok6rRAhVW62MKHdaXAUEQFgguMAQ&url=http://climatechangedispatch.com/disenchanted-climatologist-judith-curry-resigns-from-georgia-tech/&usg=AFQjCNHagQyxFftFacpwydZ-rK5geaSpyA&bvm=bv.142059868,d.cGc


Yeah, real reputable source there Aff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwi0_5zok6rRAhVW62MKHdaXAUEQFgguMAQ&url=http://climatechangedispatch.com/disenchanted-climatologist-judith-curry-resigns-from-georgia-tech/&usg=AFQjCNHagQyxFftFacpwydZ-rK5geaSpyA&bvm=bv.142059868,d.cGc


Hopefully it's just the start.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwi0_5zok6rRAhVW62MKHdaXAUEQFgguMAQ&url=http://climatechangedispatch.com/disenchanted-climatologist-judith-curry-resigns-from-georgia-tech/&usg=AFQjCNHagQyxFftFacpwydZ-rK5geaSpyA&bvm=bv.142059868,d.cGc


It appears she got sick of having her errors shoved back in her face, so she will publish without having to mess with all that messy peer review hassle on the internet.  I am sure she will continue to get plenty of support from aff-bear and ilk there.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully it's just the start.


????


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears she got sick of having her errors shoved back in her face, so she will publish without having to mess with all that messy peer review hassle on the internet.  I am sure she will continue to get plenty of support from aff-bear and ilk there.


Sheʻll get about 3% support as always.  The 97% need not worry. LOL!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2017)

espola said:


> ????


Beautiful day at the Erewohn Station on the South Island of NZ.  We took a tour of the only sheep and cattle station that still uses Clydesdales as actual work horses.  Six Clydesdales pulled a Wagon filled with 15 of my ohana seated in old high back theater seats.  The view of the mighty Rangitata River fed by the snow covered Southern Alps is Beautiful in the Summer.  It was frosty this mornʻ.  -2 C over night.  Think Iʻll send an invite to Judith.  The Budweiser horses wouldnʻt survive 5 minutes work here at Erewohn.  After lunch we hiked up Mt. Sunday.  Home of the Rohan Village in the Two Towers.  An amazing cool sunny day.  Mahalo ke akua for safe travels and an amazing day.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, real reputable source there Aff.


Dont be so lazy.
I just clicked around until I found the story in her own words.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears she got sick of having her errors shoved back in her face, so she will publish without having to mess with all that messy peer review hassle on the internet.  I am sure she will continue to get plenty of support from aff-bear and ilk there.


Sell your skis yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> ????


Maybe more will defect.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 5, 2017)

If granted emeritus status, as she has applied for, Dr. Curry will typically get to keep her laboratory space. She will, however, be freed from the teaching and service obligations of active ladder rank faculty. She is therefore free to devote herself to her research as much as she wants unfettered by the mundane tethers of academic life. The retirement part basically allows, assuming GA Tech gets hiring approval and has the start up funds, her department to undertake a new hire. And yes, she could likely chair the search committee if she wanted. "Baseball has been very very good to me".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> If granted emeritus status, as she has applied for, Dr. Curry will typically get to keep her laboratory space. She will, however, be freed from the teaching and service obligations of active ladder rank faculty. She is therefore free to devote herself to her research as much as she wants unfettered by the mundane tethers of academic life. The retirement part basically allows, assuming GA Tech gets hiring approval and has the start up funds, her department to undertake a new hire. And yes, she could likely chair the search committee if she wanted. "Baseball has been very very good to me".


Hopefully the money supply will shrink to the AGW alarmist community during this administration.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully the money supply will shrink to the AGW alarmist community during this administration.


As long as there are clicks I'm sure advertisers will keep placing their dollars on the web.  But I assume you mean US research funding.  My guess is that to the extent he can maintain a focus on anything, Trump will do his worst.  But the reality is that the cutting edge of climate research has been gradually shifting to continental Europe and Asia for about a decade.  One can see this, for example, in the author affiliations of the papers that get linked here.  So Trump may exacerbate an ongoing trend within the US, but the overall pace of the research in this field may not change substantially.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe more will defect.


What do you think Curry defected from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> What do you think Curry defected from?


Sounds like she is/was afraid to voice her opinion to academia.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like she is/was afraid to voice her opinion to academia.


She is academia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> She is academia.


Not anymore.
I'm sorry, the crazy fucks on the left in academia, which is most of the dopes.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not anymore.
> I'm sorry, the crazy fucks on the left in academia, which is most of the dopes.


You apparently don't know anything about this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully the money supply will shrink to the AGW alarmist community during this administration.


It wonʻt.  Itʻll go off shore.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> What do you think Curry defected from?


Non-reading folks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> You apparently don't know anything about this.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> You apparently don't know anything about this.


Probably, do you? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


Bugga tail wrapped


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> You apparently don't know anything about this.


So, I have retired from Georgia Tech, and I have no intention of seeking another academic or administrative position in a university or government agency. However, I most certainly am not retiring from professional life

The deeper reasons have to do with my growing disenchantment with universities, the academic field of climate science and scientists.
What does this mean, Magoo?


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably, do you? Please enlighten me.


She has a PhD in an appropriate field, she is a tenured professor, she is a former department head, and she wants to move to emeritus status.  That's a full house of academia cards.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> She has a PhD in an appropriate field, she is a tenured professor, she is a former department head, and she wants to move to emeritus status.  That's a full house of academia cards.


OK, sounds like she is pissed and wants away from the left wing kooks in academia, not the moderate conservatives like you and me.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OK, sounds like she is pissed and wants away from the left wing kooks in academia, not the moderate conservatives like you and me.


Scientific American did a profile on her.  When asked about outside funding, she replied "I do receive some funding from the fossil fuel industry. My company...does hurricane forecasting...for an oil company, since 2007. During this period I have been both a strong advocate for the IPCC, and more recently a critic of the IPCC, there is no correlation of this funding with my public statements."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


Projecting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bugga tail wrapped


Projecting, the hook is so deep in you two, telling others it's them and not you won't help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bugga tail wrapped


Huli ova brah


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Scientific American did a profile on her.  When asked about outside funding, she replied "I do receive some funding from the fossil fuel industry. My company...does hurricane forecasting...for an oil company, since 2007. During this period I have been both a strong advocate for the IPCC, and more recently a critic of the IPCC, there is no correlation of this funding with my public statements."


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting.


Cheesy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting, the hook is so deep in you two, telling others it's them and not you won't help.


Why not?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why not?


It's been so long it is your way now. The National Enquirer, Exxon and the World Bank appreciate it though!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's been so long it is your way now. The National Enquirer, Exxon and the World Bank appreciate it though!


What makes you think they appreciate it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 6, 2017)

* Massive Iceberg About to Break Off Antarctica *

An iceberg the size of Delaware is poised to break away from Antarctica, an event which may lead to the collapse of a massive ice shelf on the continent, according to researchers...........
......In response to expressions of concern on social media, MIDAS scientists responded that there was no need for alarm. "This is a fairly normal event, although it is spectacular and quite rare."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> * Massive Iceberg About to Break Off Antarctica *
> 
> An iceberg the size of Delaware is poised to break away from Antarctica, an event which may lead to the collapse of a massive ice shelf on the continent, according to researchers...........
> ......In response to expressions of concern on social media, MIDAS scientists responded that there was no need for alarm. "This is a fairly normal event, although it is spectacular and quite rare."


Link :
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/massive-iceberg-about-to-break-off-antarctica/ar-BBxY0nq?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Link :
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/massive-iceberg-about-to-break-off-antarctica/ar-BBxY0nq?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


Fascinating.
I understand that most people dont care about this stuff, but I get a kick out of it.


----------



## Wez (Jan 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Fascinating.
> I understand that most people dont care about this stuff, but I get a kick out of it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 6, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Ive seen this one a few times, but it is an awesome display of nature every single time.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget …


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget …


"The calving loss is greater than the gain from surface mass balance, and Greenland is losing mass at about 200 Gt/yr."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

espola said:


> "The calving loss is greater than the gain from surface mass balance, and Greenland is losing mass at about 200 Gt/yr."


The site is useful for the numbers.
They are updated rapid fire.
The part you quoted hasnt changed for as long as Ive been checking the page.

Years.

Look at the actual data.
Greenlands ice sheet is growing extremely fast this year.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The site is useful for the numbers.
> They are updated rapid fire.
> The part you quoted hasnt changed for as long as Ive been checking the page.
> 
> ...


Is that what your twitter master told you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Is that what your twitter master told you?


Childish.
Look at the 2000 to 2013 average and compare it to the 16-2017 graphic.,

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and see the explanation of your quote.
Its been a part of that page for at least five years.
My guess is that its part of a funding requirement.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Childish.
> Look at the 2000 to 2013 average and compare it to the 16-2017 graphic.,
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page and see the explanation of your quote.
> ...


Your guess?


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Interesting weather effects --

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true

The blue bands running southeast from the Great Lakes are lake effect snow, caused by cold air blowing over the open water surface, picking up moisture, and dumping it over land downwind.  Later in the year, after the lakes have frozen over, there is no more lake effect snow. 

The waters around Greenland have been seeing decreasing ice coverage and warmer air temperatures over the last few decades, which leads to a similar effect.

Knowledge of this is nothing new.  It is not likely, however, to show up in any climate-change denier twitter feed.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting weather effects --
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true
> 
> ...


Why the childish tone?
The information I posted is accurate and up to date.
I dont know why they havent updated their text in years, but the daily data is very good.
The data shows the ice sheet was at its low point 2012 -13.
This season is much cooler than last, probably due to carbon credits.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why the childish tone?
> The information I posted is accurate and up to date.
> I dont know why they havent updated their text in years, but the daily data is very good.
> The data shows the ice sheet was at its low point 2012 -13.
> This season is much cooler than last, probably due to carbon credits.


Are we looking at the same page?  I don't see any data for the ice sheet in 2012-2013.  I also don't see "this season is much cooler that last".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2017)

Snow in the Fox Range and Southern Alps make for a beautiful Summer day in Aotearoa.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Are we looking at the same page?  I don't see any data for the ice sheet in 2012-2013.  I also don't see "this season is much cooler that last".


My mistake. I meant to put 2011-12.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Snow in the Fox Range and Southern Alps make for a beautiful Summer day in Aotearoa.


Love the epic vistas in the Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Love the epic vistas in the Lord of the Rings trilogy.


We hiked up Mount Sunday, home of the Rohan village  in the Two Towers and Return of the King.  While there we were treated to a cattle round up from on top Mt. Sunday.  The Foreman dispatched three sheep dogs and a German Shephard by dog whistle.  It was amazing to watch the dogs work.  Whatʻs not so amazing is that the NZ government started subsidizing cattle for dairy when the Chinese rescinded their planned parent hood laws.  The NZ central government increased the money supply for dairy farming thinking that demand would always be more than supply.  Can anyone guess what happened when farmers were allowed to borrow according to government projections?


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My mistake. I meant to put 2011-12.


The line labeled 2011-2012 is to show a year of heavy melting.  Each line on that graph are one year of snow falling and melting - most years there is a net accumulation (the right end of the line is above 0).  The weight of that accumulating snow is why the ice spreads out to the margins where the icebergs calve off, resulting in the 200 Gt/year net mass loss.

All of those facts are included on that page.  Also on that page is a copyright date of 2014, which is not 5 years ago.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 8, 2017)

The climate cycle:


*Climate helped drive Vikings from Greenland*
Greenland's early Viking settlers were subjected to rapidly changing climate. Temperatures plunged several degrees in a span of decades, according to research from Brown University. A reconstruction of 5,600 years of climate history from lakes near the Norse settlement in western Greenland also shows how climate affected the Dorset and Saqqaq cultures. Results appear in _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences._

.....What climate scientists have been able to ascertain is that an extended cold snap, called the Little Ice Age, gripped Greenland beginning in the 1400s. This has been cited as a major cause of the Norse’s disappearance. Now researchers led by Brown University show the climate turned colder in an earlier span of several decades, setting in motion the end of the Greenland Norse. Their findings appear in _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences._
.....“The record shows how quickly temperature changed in the region and by how much,” said co-author Yongsong Huang, professor of geological sciences at Brown, principal investigator of the NSF-funded project, and D’Andrea’s Ph.D. adviser. “It is interesting to consider how rapid climate change may have impacted past societies, particularly in light of the rapid changes taking place today.”
.....“You have an interval when the summers are long and balmy and you build up the size of your farm, and then suddenly year after year, you go into this cooling trend, and the summers are getting shorter and colder and you can’t make as much hay. You can imagine how that particular lifestyle may not be able to make it,” D’Andrea said.
....The researchers also examined how climate affected the Saqqaq and Dorset peoples. The Saqqaq arrived in Greenland around 2500 B.C. While there were warm and cold swings in temperature for centuries after their arrival, the climate took a turn for the bitter beginning roughly 850 B.C., the scientists found. “There is a major climate shift at this time,” D’Andrea said. “It seems that it’s not as much the speed of the cooling as the amplitude of the cooling. It gets much colder.”

entire article:
https://news.brown.edu/articles/2011/05/vikings


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 8, 2017)

espola said:


> "The calving loss is greater than the gain from surface mass balance, and Greenland is losing mass at about 200 Gt/yr."


Yes, and sea water melting as I understand it.  At any rate, total mass of the ice sheet, not just surface mass, is the most relevant parameter.  Data from DMI, same as earlier.

http://www.carbonbrief.org/media/434864/greenland-time-vs-mass.png


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

espola said:


> The line labeled 2011-2012 is to show a year of heavy melting.  Each line on that graph are one year of snow falling and melting - most years there is a net accumulation (the right end of the line is above 0).  The weight of that accumulating snow is why the ice spreads out to the margins where the icebergs calve off, resulting in the 200 Gt/year net mass loss.
> 
> All of those facts are included on that page.  Also on that page is a copyright date of 2014, which is not 5 years ago.


I understand 2011-12 was a year of heavy melting. This is why I pointed it out.
This year is a year of rapid ice growth, again, something I pointed out.
The "200 gt/year net loss" has been on the site as long as Ive been looking at it, and has never been edited in that time. (at least five years)


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Yes, and sea water melting as I understand it.  At any rate, total mass of the ice sheet, not just surface mass, is the most relevant parameter.  Data from DMI, same as earlier.
> 
> http://www.carbonbrief.org/media/434864/greenland-time-vs-mass.png
> 
> View attachment 521


Where is '15 16 ?
The site I posted is always up to date. (except the text I pointed out)


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Where is '15 16 ?
> The site I posted is always up to date. (except the text I pointed out)


I don't know no time to check in more detail at moment. Your data is just surface mass which is probably an ongoing satellite feed from my understanding.  I don't know when they combine with total mass calculations and run the anomaly. Should be on DMI site.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I don't know no time to check in more detail at moment. Your data is just surface mass which is probably an ongoing satellite feed from my understanding.  I don't know when they combine with total mass calculations and run the anomaly. Should be on DMI site.


When you find out that the ice has indeed grown unusually fast this year, you will of course, let us know.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh and I was going to add check out the comparative magnitude of the y-axis on the total mass budget graph I posted versus surface mass ∆/yearly cycle graphs you linked.  You can see the yearly weather oscillation superimposed on the larger scale net change.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

[QUOTE=". Should be on DMI site.[/QUOTE]
how about the carbonbrief.org site?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Oh and I was going to add check out the comparative magnitude of the y-axis on the total mass budget graph I posted versus surface mass ∆/yearly cycle graphs you linked.  You can see the yearly weather oscillation superimposed on the larger scale net change.


Get right on it, and let us know if the earth will make it another year before she burns up.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I understand 2011-12 was a year of heavy melting. This is why I pointed it out.
> This year is a year of rapid ice growth, again, something I pointed out.
> The "200 gt/year net loss" has been on the site as long as Ive been looking at it, and has never been edited in that time. (at least five years)


It's a hear of heavy snowfall for the first 4 months.  Whether or not that results in "rapid ice growth" remains to be seen.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> [QUOTE=". Should be on DMI site.


how about the carbonbrief.org site?[/QUOTE]

"_A guest post from climate scientists Dr Ruth Mottram and Dr Peter Langen from the Danish Meteorological Institute."_


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Get right on it, and let us know if the earth will make it another year before she burns up.


I'm at a playground for Christ's sake.  I posted a graph.  If that punches your ACC into ding-a-ling mode that's your problem.  Feed your own head.  If you are so skeptical of all this stuff why do you bother looking at it anyway?


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When you find out that the ice has indeed grown unusually fast this year, you will of course, let us know.


I believe you brought this up in November.  The resulting conversation was pretty much the same.  Could we just hurry up to the point where you stomp off muttering "...my opinion..."?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I'm at a playground for Christ's sake.  I posted a graph.  If that punches your ACC into ding-a-ling mode that's your problem.  Feed your own head.  If you are so skeptical of all this stuff why do you bother looking at it anyway?


Why are you posting from the playground?
Take care of the important business.
There's always time for this nonsense....


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

espola said:


> I believe you brought this up in November.  The resulting conversation was pretty much the same.  Could we just hurry up to the point where you stomp off muttering "...my opinion..."?


And in October.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I'm at a playground for Christ's sake.  I posted a graph.  If that punches your ACC into ding-a-ling mode that's your problem.  Feed your own head.  If you are so skeptical of all this stuff why do you bother looking at it anyway?


Nevermind.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

I thought all the "smart" people that we need to trust were watching the skies for us. Maybe they need to pay more attention....

http://www.businessinsider.com/asteroid-flyby-nearer-than-moon-2017-1


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought all the "smart" people that we need to trust were watching the skies for us. Maybe they need to pay more attention....
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/asteroid-flyby-nearer-than-moon-2017-1


Why didn't God help us see that?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought all the "smart" people that we need to trust were watching the skies for us. Maybe they need to pay more attention....
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/asteroid-flyby-nearer-than-moon-2017-1


The fact that they actually did see it is evidence to you that they weren't paying attention?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> The fact that they actually did see it is evidence to you that they weren't paying attention?


Uhhh...yea. When did they see it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why didn't God help us see that?


You don't believe in God. You believe in man.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Uhhh...yea. When did they see it?


What instrument would they have used to see it before they did?

JPL reports the object to be of 26th magnitude astronomical brightness, which puts it at about the limit of Earth-bound telescopes that know what they are looking for, so they can let the telescope integrate the image for an hour or more.

http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=2017 AG13;old=0;orb=0;cov=0;log=0;cad=0#phys_par


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You don't believe in God. You believe in man.


Some men.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What instrument would they have used to see it before they did?
> 
> JPL reports the object to be of 26th magnitude astronomical brightness, which puts it at about the limit of Earth-bound telescopes that know what they are looking for, so they can let the telescope integrate the image for an hour or more.
> 
> http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=2017 AG13;old=0;orb=0;cov=0;log=0;cad=0#phys_par


Don't confuse him with Science.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What instrument would they have used to see it before they did?
> 
> JPL reports the object to be of 26th magnitude astronomical brightness, which puts it at about the limit of Earth-bound telescopes that know what they are looking for, so they can let the telescope integrate the image for an hour or more.
> 
> http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=2017 AG13;old=0;orb=0;cov=0;log=0;cad=0#phys_par


The news reports say that it is less than 30 meters diameter, about the size of the penalty area on a soccer field.  Here is a satellite view centered on Lancaster, where we know there are 30 or more soccer fields in one cluster, much bigger than the size of the asteroid.  Can you pick them out?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Lancaster,+CA/@34.6515803,-118.0700292,2721377m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c25ab168e88041:0x58c472cf7d0b3e07!8m2!3d34.6867846!4d-118.1541632


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 9, 2017)

http://www.landscheidt.info/?q=node/50


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.landscheidt.info/?q=node/50


Worried about the climate on the sun?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Worried about the climate on the sun?


Nope.
Just posting stuff that is climate related.
This is the climate and weather thread, correct?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nope.
> Just posting stuff that is climate related.
> This is the climate and weather thread, correct?


Stay out of the gun section, there's a nut loose over there and he's wizzing on everything.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nope.
> Just posting stuff that is climate related.
> This is the climate and weather thread, correct?


What do you mean by "climate related"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "climate related"?


Things related to the climate.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What instrument would they have used to see it before they did?
> 
> JPL reports the object to be of 26th magnitude astronomical brightness, which puts it at about the limit of Earth-bound telescopes that know what they are looking for, so they can let the telescope integrate the image for an hour or more.
> 
> http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=2017 AG13;old=0;orb=0;cov=0;log=0;cad=0#phys_par


When did they notice the astetoid? A month before it passed? A week? A day?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Things related to the climate.


Did I miss the evasion class last week?

How are sunspots related to climate?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't confuse him with Science.


Actually, I probably know more about Science then you do. But that doesn't really matter to you, your just interested in mileage. But I have a feeling your gonna try to prove me wrong so be my guest. Wait, I can hear E banging out a response for you already...


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> When did they notice the astetoid? A month before it passed? A week? A day?


When it became visible by the instruments they run every day.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Did I miss the evasion class last week?
> 
> How are sunspots related to climate?


The sun is the big thing up in the sky that makes it all warmy outside.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Did I miss the evasion class last week?
> 
> How are sunspots related to climate?


How are they not? Were you sleeping  in class again?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually, I probably know more about Science then you do. But that doesn't really matter to you, your just interested in mileage. But I have a feeling your gonna try to prove me wrong so be my guest. Wait, I can hear E banging out a response for you already...


Probably?  When are you going to start showing it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> When it became visible by the instruments they run every day.


And that was when?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Probably?  When are you going to start showing it?


Why?


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> When did they notice the astetoid? A month before it passed? A week? A day?


A lot sooner than when we got word from God...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> A lot sooner than when we got word from God...


What makes you think God wanted us to know sooner?


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> What makes you think God wanted us to know sooner?


Try and answer a question before you ask another...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Try and answer a question before you ask another...


Why? It doesn't seem to matter to you.

Mu 2 U 2


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> A





Wez said:


> Try and answer a question before you ask another...


..... nice touch your adding. I may have to charge extra for that. It's patent pending you know.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwjj68fIkLvRAhVprFQKHX2SDH8QFggbMAA&url=http://www.cnrfc.noaa.gov/awipsProducts/RNOWRKCLI.php&usg=AFQjCNGSF93-5DqhysnFc-tKLWFvDoHH1w&bvm=bv.143423383,d.cGw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwjj68fIkLvRAhVprFQKHX2SDH8QFggbMAA&url=http://www.cnrfc.noaa.gov/awipsProducts/RNOWRKCLI.php&usg=AFQjCNGSF93-5DqhysnFc-tKLWFvDoHH1w&bvm=bv.143423383,d.cGw


Quite a difference, hopefully this will put the drought to bed. I heard the reservoirs are busting up north.


----------



## nononono (Jan 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Some men.


*Ye of no Faith....that explains a lot.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quite a difference, hopefully this will put the drought to bed. I heard the reservoirs are busting up north.


Mammoth has a 10 to 15 ft base.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mammoth has a 10 to 15 ft base.


That's nuts. Do you ski?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mammoth has a 10 to 15 ft base.


. . . and the world's coral reefs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the world's coral reefs?


They are dying, didn't you hear?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's nuts. Do you ski?


Ooo, ooo I do! I do!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mammoth has a 10 to 15 ft base.


Don't talk about it be about . . . bust out the skis and hit it!


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mammoth has a 10 to 15 ft base.


About average for mid-winter.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's nuts. Do you ski?


Not much anymore.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the world's coral reefs?


No snow on the reefs as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

espola said:


> About average for mid-winter.


Yes, espola, the sky is falling, and its gonna land right on your house.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't talk about it be about . . . bust out the skis and hit it!


Nope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No snow on the reefs as far as I can tell.


Gee, how did I know that's how you would respond . . .


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, how did I know that's how you would respond . . .


Because you know how to tee it up, shlep-rock.


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Yes, espola, the sky is falling, and its gonna land right on your house.


We rented chalets near the Main Lodge at Mammoth a few times when we had fewer kids and more money. The A-frame chalets have a second-floor loft with a sliding door opening onto nothing.  I asked the agent about it - he said "blizzard exit".

http://aff.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max500/379/37959827.jpg


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

espola said:


> We rented chalets near the Main Lodge at Mammoth a few times when we had fewer kids and more money. The A-frame chalets have a second-floor loft with a sliding door opening onto nothing.  I asked the agent about it - he said "blizzard exit".
> 
> http://aff.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max500/379/37959827.jpg


It doesnt snow that much in the Sierras.
signed, The Donner Party.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Because you know how to tee it up, shlep-rock.


No, I believe the term for many of both you a Izzy's responses would be, "cliche".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I believe the term for many of both you a Izzy's responses would be, "cliche".


Well La-Dee-Fricken-DA!


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It doesnt snow that much in the Sierras.
> signed, The Donner Party.


Current depth at the Mammoth Ski Patrol Sesame Street instrumented snow-study site - 109 inches.

Last year the depth peaked at 112" in mid-March.  The best year recently was 2010-11, when the depth was 128" on Jan 1 and got to 213" in late March.

http://patrol.mammothmountain.com/Home.aspx


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Well La-Dee-Fricken-DA!


Great depth, fantastic, Trumpian in fact!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Current depth at the Mammoth Ski Patrol Sesame Street instrumented snow-study site - 109 inches.
> 
> Last year the depth peaked at 112" in mid-March.  The best year recently was 2010-11, when the depth was 128" on Jan 1 and got to 213" in late March.
> 
> http://patrol.mammothmountain.com/Home.aspx


"For every action there is an opposite and equal reaction"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I believe the term for many of both you a*nd* Izzy's responses would be, "cliche".


Is that what you meant?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great depth, fantastic, Trumpian in fact!


Actually, its Chris Farley. RIP


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2017)

97% Study Falsely Classifies Scientists' Papers, according to the scientists that published them



The paper, Cook et al. (2013) '_Quantifying the consensus on anthropogenic global warming in the scientific literature_' searched the Web of Science for the phrases "global warming" and "global climate change" then categorizing these results to their alleged level of endorsement of AGW. These results were then used to allege a 97% consensus on human-caused global warming.

To get to the truth, I emailed a sample of scientists whose papers were used in the study and asked them if the categorization by Cook et al. (2013) is an accurate representation of their paper. Their responses are eye opening and evidence that the Cook et al. (2013) team falsely classified scientists' papers as "endorsing AGW", apparently believing to know more about the papers than their authors.

http://www.populartechnology.net/2013/05/97-study-falsely-classifies-scientists.html

Then this.
April 2015, Volume 24, Issue 3, pp 299–318

*Climate Consensus and ‘Misinformation’: A Rejoinder to Agnotology, Scientific Consensus, and the Teaching and Learning of Climate Change*
*Agnotology is the study of how ignorance arises via circulation of misinformation calculated to mislead. Legates et al. (Sci Educ 22:2007–2017, 2013) had questioned the applicability of agnotology to politically-charged debates. In their reply, Bedford and Cook (Sci Educ 22:2019–2030, 2013), seeking to apply agnotology to climate science, asserted that fossil-fuel interests had promoted doubt about a climate consensus. Their definition of climate ‘misinformation’ was contingent upon the post-modernist assumptions that scientific truth is discernible by measuring a consensus among experts, and that a near unanimous consensus exists. However, inspection of a claim by Cook et al. (Environ Res Lett 8:024024, 2013) of 97.1 % consensus, heavily relied upon by Bedford and Cook, shows just 0.3 % endorsement of the standard definition of consensus: that most warming since 1950 is anthropogenic. Agnotology, then, is a two-edged sword since either side in a debate may claim that general ignorance arises from misinformation allegedly circulated by the other. Significant questions about anthropogenic influences on climate remain. Therefore, Legates et al. appropriately asserted that partisan presentations of controversies stifle debate and have no place in education*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 97% Study Falsely Classifies Scientists' Papers, according to the scientists that published them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, a circle jerk.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 12, 2017)

I heard Wez and E are going to Mammoth. I'll be looking for them on Sesame Street..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I heard Wez and E are going to Mammoth. I'll be looking for them on Sesame Street..


Those 2 love birds won't even get out of the cabin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2017)

*Solar Roads -- Remember These When Environmentalists Accuse You of Being "Anti-Science"*

December 27, 2016, 1:32 pm 

*I have written about the horribly stupid but oddly appealing idea of solar roads *many times before, most recently here.  As a quick review, here are a few of the reasons the idea is so awful:

 Even if they can be made to sort of work, the cost per KwH has to be higher than for solar panels in a more traditional installations -- the panels are more expensive because they have to be hardened for traffic, and their production will be lower due to dirt and shade and the fact that they can't be angled to the optimal pitch to catch the most sun.  *Plus, because the whole road has to be blocked (creating traffic snafus) just to fix one panel, it is far more likely that dead panels will just be left in place rather than replaced.*

*But the environmentalists are at it again, seem hell-bent on building solar roads with your tax money;*  (hat tip to a reader, who knew these solar road stories are like crack for me)

France has opened what it claims to be the world’s first solar panel road, in a Normandy village.

A 1km (0.6-mile) route in the small village of Tourouvre-au-Perche covered with 2,800 sq m of electricity-generating panels, was inaugurated on Thursday by the ecology minister, Ségolène Royal.

It cost €5m (£4.2m) to construct and will be used by about 2,000 motorists a day during a two-year test period to establish if it can generate enough energy to power street lighting in the village of 3,400 residents.

*The choice of Normandy for the first solar road is an odd one, given that:

Normandy is not known for its surfeit of sunshine: Caen, the region’s political capital, enjoys just 44 days of strong sunshine a year

Wow, nothing like a 12% utilization to really bump up those returns on investment.*

The article follows the first rule of environmental writing, which is to give the investment required or the value of the benefits, but never both (so the return on investment can't be calculated).  This article follows this rule, by giving the investment but stating the benefits in a way that is impossible for the average person to put a value on, e.g. "enough energy to power street lighting in the village of 3,400 residents".  Since we have no idea how well-lighted their streets are or how efficient the lighting is, this is meaningless.  And by the way, they forgot to discuss any discussion of batteries and their cost if they really are going to run night-time lighting with solar.

But, the article does actually give something close to the numbers one would like to have to evaluate another similar investment, and oh boy are the numbers awful:

*In 2014, a solar-powered cycle path opened in Krommenie in the Netherlands and, despite teething problems, has generated 3,000kWh of energy – enough to power an average family home for a year. The cost of building the cycle path, however, could have paid for 520,000kWh.*

*As a minimum, based on these facts, the path has been opened 2 years and thus generates 1500 kWh a year (though probably less since it likely has been open longer than 2 years).  This means that this investment repays about 0.29 percent of its investment every year.  If we ignore the cost of capital, and assume unlimited life of the panels (vs a more likely 5-10 years in this hard service) we get an investment payback period of only 347 years.  Yay!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2017)

*Christmas Advice for Those Worried About Global Warming*

December 26, 2016, 9:04 am 

If you are worried about greenhouse gasses and global warming, then I have some Christmas advice for you.   When you are done with your Christmas tree, do NOT take it to one of those "recycling" locations most towns have.  The recycling process is typically chipping and mulching the trees, which just accelerates their decomposition into greenhouse gasses.   If you are really concerned about catastrophic warming, you want to use your tree as a carbon sink.  Have it shrink-wrapped in some sort of plastic what won't biodegrade and then landfill it -- the deeper it is buried, the better.  Those folks trying to get you to "recycle" your tree are secretly in the pay of the Koch brothers and trying to trick you into ruining the environment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2017)

*Humans 'don't have 10 years' left thanks to climate change - scientist*

http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/2016/11/humans-dont-have-10-years-left-thanks-to-climate-change---scientist.html

There's no point trying to fight climate change - we'll all be dead in the next decade and there's nothing we can do to stop it, a visiting scientist claims.

Guy McPherson, a biology professor at the University of Arizona, says the human destruction of our own habitat is leading towards the world's sixth mass extinction.

Instead of fighting, he says we should just embrace it and live life while we can.

"It's locked down, it's been locked in for a long time - we're in the midst of our sixth mass extinction," he told Paul Henry on Thursday.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 17, 2017)

"Authorities have known for hundreds (thousands) of years that controlling the climate requires sacrifice on the part of others"


----------



## Wez (Jan 17, 2017)

Damn the political cliches are thick in this thread today....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Humans 'don't have 10 years' left thanks to climate change - scientist*
> 
> http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/2016/11/humans-dont-have-10-years-left-thanks-to-climate-change---scientist.html
> 
> ...


Shit, I've got plans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn the political cliches are thick in this thread today....


Only 3% worth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn the political cliches are thick in this thread today....


At the end of the day, no one cares what you think.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn the political cliches are thick in this thread today....


Thick as a brick?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thick as a brick?


Jethro who?


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the world's coral reefs?



*Ask China about reef/coral destruction...*
*Your Liberal cohorts let it happen.*


----------



## Wez (Jan 18, 2017)

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/01/18/510405739/2016-was-the-hottest-year-yet-scientists-declare

_Last year, global warming reached record high temperatures — and if that news feels like déjà vu, you're not going crazy.

The planet has now had three consecutive years of record-breaking heat._


----------



## tenacious (Jan 18, 2017)

What do you know.  Another hottest year on record... 

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/01/18/510405739/2016-was-the-hottest-year-yet-scientists-declare


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2017)

tenacious said:


> What do you know.  Another hottest year on record...
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/01/18/510405739/2016-was-the-hottest-year-yet-scientists-declare


The 2016 weather year (Dec-Nov) was already cited as the hottest in the record.  Dec 2016 was the second-hottest December in the record,  behind only December 2015. 

The numbers --

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

Last three years --

2014    73   51   77   78   87   66   57   82   90   85   67   79     74  73     64   81   68   81  
2015    81   86   90   74   78   78   71   78   81  106  104  111     87  84     82   81   76   97  
2016   117  135  130  109   93   76   83   98   87   89   93   81     99 102    121  111   85   90  
Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> The 2016 weather year (Dec-Nov) was already cited as the hottest in the record.  Dec 2016 was the second-hottest December in the record,  behind only December 2015.
> 
> The numbers --
> 
> ...


Which outliers did they eliminate and why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 18, 2017)

Polar ice cores measuring gases in trapped bubbles can reveal the Earth’s temperature record over tens of thousands of years. Palaeoclimatologists look further back, using a different method. They collect sediments from the ocean floor and study the shells of ancient plankton. These shells reveal daily temperature ranges as far back as 200 million years, and show a planet at times frozen from pole to equator, and at other times much hotter than today.
http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/scienceshow/earth-has-been-much-colder2c-and-much-hotter-than-today/5042886


----------



## Wez (Jan 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> These shells reveal daily temperature ranges as far back as 200 million years, and show a planet at times frozen from pole to equator, and at other times much hotter than today.


Nobody is saying Climate hasn't changed in the past.  What is new and should be studied and discussed, is mankind's activities (since the industrial revolution) potentially expediting potentially catastrophic change.  What is foolish is to deny that possibility.

The fact that still needs to be clarified is sad.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nobody is saying Climate hasn't changed in the past.  What is new and should be studied and discussed, is mankind
> 
> 
> 
> ...








https://scripps.ucsd.edu/programs/keelingcurve/wp-content/plugins/sio-bluemoon/graphs/co2_800k_zoom.png


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nobody is saying Climate hasn't changed in the past.  What is new and should be studied and discussed, is mankind's activities (since the industrial revolution) potentially expediting potentially catastrophic change.  What is foolish is to deny that possibility.
> 
> The fact that still needs to be clarified is sad.


Who is denying that possibility?  Certainly not 97% of scientist right?  Relax dude.  Be the change you wish to see in the world.  My brother in law is living it.  Veggie oil converted cars, straw bail home with conferences throughout the year to teach straw bail construction, solar panels, water catchment.  You're a poser.  My brother in law is the real deal.


----------



## Wez (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who is denying that possibility?


Every time some jackass reminds us that Climate has changed in the past, they must be denying the possibility of AGW since a reminder is totally unnecessary and worthless in the discussion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Every time some jackass reminds us that Climate has changed in the past, they must be denying the possibility of AGW since a reminder is totally unnecessary and worthless in the discussion.


"Ahhhh temperatures go up and down . . . and oh yeah, winter still happens, so, so yeah everything is fine, Exxon said so!" ~ Mr. Doomass


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Ahhhh temperatures go up and down . . . and oh yeah, winter still happens, so, so yeah everything is fine, Exxon said so!" ~ Mr. Doomass


Exxon is now in the green camp, if you believe their recent advertising.  Perhaps the thousands of scientists and engineers who work for the company have been talking to their supervisors.  Or perhaps they have realized the risk of  stockholder lawsuits if they knowingly make false statements about the future viability of their products.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Exxon is now in the green camp, if you believe their recent advertising.  Perhaps the thousands of scientists and engineers who work for the company have been talking to their supervisors.  Or perhaps they have realized the risk of  stockholder lawsuits if they knowingly make false statements about the future viability of their products.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Every time some jackass reminds us that Climate has changed in the past, they must be denying the possibility of AGW since a reminder is totally unnecessary and worthless in the discussion.


Until you switch over to veggie oil like my brother in law, your arguments are dead to me. Stop posing.


----------



## Wez (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> your arguments are dead to me


You've been in that category for a long long time numbnutz...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Ahhhh temperatures go up and down . . . and oh yeah, winter still happens, so, so yeah everything is fine, Exxon said so!" ~ Mr. Doomass


You like your car and electricity?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> You've been in that category for a long long time numbnutz...


Veggie oil or nothing big oil subsidizer


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Exxon is now in the green camp, if you believe their recent advertising.  Perhaps the thousands of scientists and engineers who work for the company have been talking to their supervisors.  Or perhaps they have realized the risk of  stockholder lawsuits if they knowingly make false statements about the future viability of their products.


Green in America . . . I wonder how the are thought of in places like Chad and Equatorial Guinea?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You like your car and electricity?


Both eventually will run on alternative energy, that is the goal . . . or can you only grasp all or nothing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Green in America . . . I wonder how the are thought of in places like Chad and Equatorial Guinea?


Who cares?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Both eventually will run on alternative energy, that is the goal . . . or can you only grasp all or nothing?


Who's goal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Both eventually will run on alternative energy, that is the goal . . . or can you only grasp all or nothing?


I lived it dude.  You ever drive a veggie oil powered car?  Ever get your salad fresh out of the garden for three weeks straight?  Get your eggs fresh every morning from free range chickens?  It's a good goal but alt will never be a stand alone for you and I.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who's goal?


I'm glad we weren't burning veggie oil in the air bus from Sydney to Los Angeles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I lived it dude.  You ever drive a veggie oil powered car?  Ever get your salad fresh out of the garden for three weeks straight?  Get your eggs fresh every morning from free range chickens?  It's a good goal but alt will never be a stand alone for you and I.


Veggie car nope (does a Tesla count?), salad check, eggs check . . . things change over time, as will what powers us and where we live because of it . . . and oh yeah, nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Veggie car nope (does a Tesla count?), salad check, eggs check . . . things change over time, as will what powers us and where we live because of it . . . and oh yeah, nothing lasts forever.


Tesla doesn't count.  It is subsidized by the tax payer.  Salad and eggs from your own farm on your own land?


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tesla doesn't count.  It is subsidized by the tax payer.  Salad and eggs from your own farm on your own land?


Fossil fuel is subsidized by the taxpayer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Fossil fuel is subsidized by the taxpayer.


Right.  Without it alt options are dead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Salad and eggs from your own farm on your own land?


Grew up that way, garden, orchard, livestock, dairy products from the local dairy, etc.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> https://scripps.ucsd.edu/programs/keelingcurve/wp-content/plugins/sio-bluemoon/graphs/co2_800k_zoom.png


Dont tell anyone, but co2 is not the temp control knob.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Grew up that way, garden, orchard, livestock, dairy products from the local dairy, etc.


Your own land?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your own land?


No, I'm a Nomad, we follow the seasons.


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> https://scripps.ucsd.edu/programs/keelingcurve/wp-content/plugins/sio-bluemoon/graphs/co2_800k_zoom.png



*Manufactured and very manipulated readings....in other words....pure horse manure.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your own land?


I grow all my own vegetables, and do it without any store bought fertilizers or pesticides.
I grow greens to feed my chickens, and in turn, they provide eggs and fertilizer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

2016, for the third year in a row a new record hottest year ever.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2016, for the third year in a row a new record hottest year ever.


Even more incredible than that, is how much cooler the 30's and 40's have gotten.
btw, I hope you mowed your weeds this week.
Its gonna dump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Even more incredible than that, is how much cooler the 30's and 40's have gotten.
> btw, I hope you mowed your weeds this week.
> Its gonna dump.


Extremes . . . and I don't smoke that stuff.


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Veggie car nope (does a Tesla count?), salad check, eggs check . . . things change over time, as will what powers us and where we live because of it . . . and oh yeah, nothing lasts forever.



*Except God.......*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 18, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwjCvLLEqs3RAhXJzlQKHX5XB7cQFggoMAM&url=http://www.cnrfc.noaa.gov/awipsProducts/RNOWRKCLI.php&usg=AFQjCNGSF93-5DqhysnFc-tKLWFvDoHH1w&bvm=bv.144224172,d.cGw

Up to date permanent drought report.


----------



## Wez (Jan 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Except God.......*


Your fairy in the sky dies with you princess.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your fairy in the sky dies with you princess.


Is that what your religion tells you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I'm a Nomad, we follow the seasons.


I knew it.  You and your trusty Tesla.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2016, for the third year in a row a new record hottest year ever.


What outliers did they omit and why?


----------



## lisysomna (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Colorado River ...
> http://lakepowell.water-data.com/
> http://lakemead.water-data.com/
> http://graphs.water-data.com/ucsnowpack/
> ...



Nice Video Thank you for share this link




Plakatanschlag


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Every time some jackass reminds us that Climate has changed in the past, they must be denying the possibility of AGW since a reminder is totally unnecessary and worthless in the discussion.


"The arrogance in that reply cannot be overstated"... 
The author of that quote MUST BE a jackass as the name of the thread is climate and weather, not AGW.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "The arrogance in that reply cannot be overstated"...
> The author of that quote MUST BE a jackass as the name of the thread is climate and weather, not AGW.


Sure sure, just keep reminding people that climate changes over time, you're really adding value and now your implying there was no implication in you posting that and you wonder why people call you lying eyes...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sure sure, just keep reminding people that climate changes over time, you're really adding value and now your implying there was no implication in you posting that and you wonder why people call you lying eyes...


Dont forget the umbrella today.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont forget the umbrella today.


Love all this rain, we needed it!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2016, for the third year in a row a new record hottest year ever.


http://www.climatedepot.com/2017/01/18/mit-climate-scientist-on-hottest-year-the-hysteria-over-this-issue-is-truly-bizarre-warns-of-return-back-to-the-dark-ages/ …


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.climatedepot.com/2017/01/18/mit-climate-scientist-on-hottest-year-the-hysteria-over-this-issue-is-truly-bizarre-warns-of-return-back-to-the-dark-ages/ …


_"*'To imply that a rise of temperature of a tenth of a degree is proof that the world is coming to an end"*_

Strange, I haven't seen anyone imply that at all...

...and does Climate Depot exist to promote junk science and deny AGW?


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Morano

_Climatologist Michael E. Mann has criticized Morano.[9] At the end of 2012, Media Matters for America, a politically progressive media watchdog, named Morano the "Climate Change Misinformer of the Year."[10]

Morano has been criticized[by whom?] for publishing the email addresses of climate scientists on ClimateDepot.org. In March 2012, Morano posted an article and the email address of sociology professor Kari Norgaard, who had presented a paper on why it is difficult for societies to take action to respond to climate change. This story was later picked up by Rush Limbaugh, after which Norgaard received threatening emails.[11] Morano repeated this action again in 2013, when he posted the email address of Shaun Marcott in response to Marcott's having published a temperature reconstruction which resembled the hockey stick graph.[11]

Morano says that emails targeting climate scientists can be nasty in tone, but he defends the practice of posting their addresses by noting that he himself has received hate mail. He says that his goal is to "let the professors hear from the public" and that receiving nasty emails is "part of the process."[11]_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwjCvLLEqs3RAhXJzlQKHX5XB7cQFggoMAM&url=http://www.cnrfc.noaa.gov/awipsProducts/RNOWRKCLI.php&usg=AFQjCNGSF93-5DqhysnFc-tKLWFvDoHH1w&bvm=bv.144224172,d.cGw
> 
> Up to date permanent drought report.


Does that mean the aquifer is now replenished?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What outliers did they omit and why?


You tell me Mr. Science Guy . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"*'To imply that a rise of temperature of a tenth of a degree is proof that the world is coming to an end"*_
> 
> Strange, I haven't seen anyone imply that at all...
> 
> ...and does Climate Depot exist to promote junk science and deny AGW?


I guess cherry-picking opinions makes them feel better about their stance and where that may lead for the future.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"*'To imply that a rise of temperature of a tenth of a degree is proof that the world is coming to an end"*_
> 
> Strange, I haven't seen anyone imply that at all...


It's only implied 3% of the time so why would you see it.  Your're in a different cocoon my little caterpillar.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's only implied 3% of the time so why would you see it.


Because most GOP politicians believe the bullshit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and does Climate Depot exist to promote junk science and deny AGW?


That depends on you, the self proclaimed non-scientist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You tell me Mr. Science Guy . . .


Certainly none that imply catastrophy.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> self proclaimed non-scientist.


Way better than thinking you're an expert in monetary policy...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess cherry-picking opinions makes them feel better about their stance and where that may lead for the future.


A passionate response indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Because most GOP politicians believe the bullshit.


You should only be concerned with their support for alt energy subsidies meaning $upport for the backbone that alt energy is built on...fossil fuels.  Drive safe everyone.  It is wet out there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Way better than thinking you're an expert in monetary policy...


Expertise not required.  Just the ability to read a balance sheet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Because most GOP politicians believe the bullshit.


Strange that just like common sense gun laws, most people , including a majority of Republicans, are for common sense climate measures and that it's only the well paid by lobbyist Republican congressmen and their misinformed apologists that oppose such things?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Certainly none that imply catastrophy.


The "outliers"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "outliers"?


Yes


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Expertise not required.  Just the ability to read a balance sheet.


For an entire economy?  You just keep foolin yourself into thinking you've got it all figured out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange that just like common sense gun laws, most people , including a majority of Republicans, are for common sense climate measures and that it's only the well paid by lobbyist Republican congressmen and their misinformed apologists that oppose such things?


The funding to support alt energy continue$.  That's all you should concern yourselves with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> For an entire economy?  You just keep foolin yourself into thinking you've got it all figured out.


No for the Fed silly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Because most GOP politicians believe the bullshit.


You mean the anti ones who are taking over tomorrow?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sure sure, just keep reminding people that climate changes over time, you're really adding value and now your implying there was no implication in you posting that and you wonder why people call you lying eyes...


Pay no attention to the putz behind the curtain...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

‘Global Warming is Good’ Says President Trump’s Science Guru
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/01/19/global-warming-is-good-says-president-trumps-science-guru/
*If you want to know why President-elect Donald Trump is going to be so great not just for America but also for the causes of honest science, common sense, and weapons-grade trolling, look no further than his gloriously provocative recent meeting with William Happer, the Princeton physicist who argues (rightly, by the way) that ‘global warming’ is good for mankind.*


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pay no attention to the putz behind the curtain...


Sorry to shed light on your lies you pompous prick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes


 . . . and?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pay no attention to the putz behind the curtain...


You or Izzy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sorry to shed light on your lies you pompous prick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and?


No proof of impending catastrophy due to hottest 3 years.


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No proof of impending catastrophy due to hottest 3 years.


That depends on your meaning of "impending" or "catastrophe".


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No proof of impending catastrophy due to hottest 3 years.


Typical "I don't feel it, so it's not happening response."

http://www.cnbc.com/2014/08/12/10-countries-that-may-be-hit-hard-by-climate-change.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

espola said:


> That depends on your meaning of "impending" or "catastrophe".


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Typical "I don't feel it, so it's not happening response."
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2014/08/12/10-countries-that-may-be-hit-hard-by-climate-change.html


Catastrophy is happening?


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Catastrophy is happening?


Read a link lazy ass...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

espola said:


> That depends on your meaning of "impending" or "catastrophe".


As in your impending need for depends.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

espola said:


> That depends on your meaning of "impending" or "catastrophe".


And....?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Read a link lazy ass...


Catastrophy requires a link?


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Read a link lazy ass...



*Such hostility....*

*Come on now.... the reservoirs will be full, the snow pack will be deep, the earth will continue to cycle hot-cold-hot as always, and Gov Jerry Brown's melon is spinning because Trump and his team will expose how they cooked the books here on the Liberal Left Coast.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Expertise not required.  Just the ability to read a balance sheet.


Wez is in seasonal retail.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Catastrophy requires a link?


If I could throw roses, I would.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If I could throw roses, I would.


Stone Roses?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stone Roses?


I have some for sale.  They are flying off the shelves today!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have some for sale.  They are flying off the shelves today!!


----------



## Wez (Jan 20, 2017)

Let the denial begin.

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/all-references-to-climate-change-have-been-deleted-from-the-white-house-website


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Let the denial begin.
> 
> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/all-references-to-climate-change-have-been-deleted-from-the-white-house-website


Making America Great Again.
Get used to it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Let the denial begin.
> 
> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/all-references-to-climate-change-have-been-deleted-from-the-white-house-website


What denial?

L_astly, our need for energy must go hand-in-hand with responsible stewardship of the environment. Protecting clean air and clean water, conserving our natural habitats, and preserving our natural reserves and resources will remain a high priority. President Trump will refocus the EPA on its essential mission of protecting our air and water.

A brighter future depends on energy policies that stimulate our economy, ensure our security, and protect our health. Under the Trump Administration’s energy policies, that future can become a reality._


https://www.whitehouse.gov/america-first-energy


----------



## Wez (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What denial?


It's amazing how many time you can be told something and it doesn't sink in...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's amazing how many time you can be told something and it doesn't sink in...


I have yet to find the Catastrophy link.


----------



## Wez (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have yet to find the Catastrophy link.


You mean you have yet to read it...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean you have yet to read it...


No.  I havenʻt found that which you suggest youʻve cited.


----------



## Wez (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  I havenʻt found that which you suggest youʻve cited.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 20, 2017)

Anybody wonder when the drought will end?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anybody wonder when the drought will end?


This coming Tuesday, see what Trump can do?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This coming Tuesday, see what Trump can do?


I think hes doing a hell of a job on his first day.
It hasnt stopped raining all day in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think hes doing a hell of a job on his first day.
> It hasnt stopped raining all day in my neck of the woods.


Here too, maybe it's liberal tears?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anybody wonder when the drought will end?


If we get 5 more years of this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we get 5 more years of this.


Typical


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we get 5 more years of this.


You've lived here all your life.
Do we ever get five years of this?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here too, maybe it's liberal tears?


Trump is ending the drought that Obama couldnt even put a dent in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump is ending the drought that Obama couldnt even put a dent in.


“Have you entered the storehouses of the snow

or seen the storehouses of the hail,

*23*which I reserve for times of trouble,

for days of war and battle?

*24*What is the way to the place where the lightning is dispersed,

or the place where the east winds are scattered over the earth?

*25*Who cuts a channel for the torrents of rain,

and a path for the thunderstorm,

*26*to water a land where no one lives,

an uninhabited desert,

*27*to satisfy a desolate wasteland

and make it sprout with grass?

*28*Does the rain have a father?

Who fathers the drops of dew?

*29*From whose womb comes the ice?

Who gives birth to the frost from the heavens

*30*when the waters become hard as stone,

when the surface of the deep is frozen?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 21, 2017)

If you are reading this from anywhere in California, stop, look in the mirror and say, “I’m a champion.”

It’s an indisputable claim, because experts say Californians are the worldwide leaders at capturing water.

Our state has its own man-made circulation system — concrete canals and pipes that bring water from faraway mountains to farms and population centers. We’re the only place in the world with anything like it.

But, like a lot of champions, we might be getting complacent, cruising to victories over a bunch of easy-to-beat weather patterns.

Because as scientists slowly piece together clues unlocking the region’s ancient climate history, they are learning that California’s past is marked by stifling, soul-crushing droughts that lasted 30 years or longer and brought complex societies to their knees.

No one can say for sure if we are in a megadrought. We only know that, at this rate, we’ll eventually run out of water.

“You crawl into these things, and you crawl out of them,” said Bill Patzert, a mathematician and oceanographer at Jet Propulsion Laboratories who is considered the foremost expert on the interaction between the ocean and weather patterns. “But I can guarantee that we’re eventually going to find ourselves in a bad one.”

And this is probably not due to human-created climate change, Patzert said. It’s just garden variety variation in a climate that is much more erratic than most of us realize, he said.

By aging old tree stumps in Lake Tahoe, climate researcher Susan Lindstrom found a dry period that lasted an estimated 1,300 years until it finally started getting wetter around 4000 B.C.

And, more recently, an extended dry period that began about 1,050 years ago likely helped cause the absolute collapse of intricate Southwest American-Indian societies.
What’s more, a flood in 1605 was so severe it turned the Central Valley into a lake.

The last 150 years of weather represent some of the most peaceful, reliable periods of rainfall in the region’s history, concluded paleoclimatologists B. Lynn Ingram and Frances Malamud-Roam, in their recent book “The West Without Water.”
entire article:
http://www.dailynews.com/general-news/20140215/history-shows-california-subject-to-extreme-droughts


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump is ending the drought that Obama couldnt even put a dent in.


Obama was an Ofor President, he only succeeded in screwing up this country in every way. I cannot think of one positive thing he accomplished. He moved the country so far left that Trump bringing it back to balance seems almost radical, that is always the lefts way and they have been getting away with it for years. Here's to Trump and here's to the cocksucker that is leaving.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump is ending the drought that Obama couldnt even put a dent in.


Even God listens to Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

What about the aquifers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


Weathermen, pfffftt. Last year was supposed to be the wet one, just glad it's here now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about the aquifers?


What about'em?
What we need is high speed rail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What about'em?
> What we need is high speed rail.


They had been drilling them for water it takes years of good rain to replenish them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They had been drilling them for water it takes years of good rain to replenish them.


Yep, many years to replenish them....
Desalination plants instead of high speed rail...?
Perhaps the municipalities wouldn't have to use as much ground water.
High speed rail is not gonna be needed if we run out of water.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep, many years to replenish them....
> Desalination plants instead of high speed rail...?
> Perhaps the municipalities wouldn't have to use as much ground water.
> High speed rail is not gonna be needed if we run out of water.


We just finished a deal plant down here, expensive water . . . of course they are pushing toilet to tap, but only for the residents south of highway 94.


----------



## Wez (Jan 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep, many years to replenish them....
> Desalination plants instead of high speed rail...?
> Perhaps the municipalities wouldn't have to use as much ground water.
> High speed rail is not gonna be needed if we run out of water.


I'm not the defender of the high speed rail project, but the EU and Japan seem to love theirs.  Can't we do both desalination and rail, assuming the funding sources make sense?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the defender of the high speed rail project, but the EU and Japan seem to love theirs.  Can't we do both desalination and rail, assuming the funding sources make sense?


Sure both can be done.
Perhaps Sacramento should prioritize what order.
If we build the train and in the meantime run out of water...who's gonna be left to ride the train?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the defender of the high speed rail project, but the EU and Japan seem to love theirs.  Can't we do both desalination and rail, assuming the funding sources make sense?


The funding requires an increase in the money supply to go to those you despise.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the defender of the high speed rail project, but the EU and Japan seem to love theirs.  Can't we do both desalination and rail, assuming the funding sources make sense?


It obviously makes sense for Japan if youʻve ever been.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you are reading this from anywhere in California, stop, look in the mirror and say, “I’m a champion.”
> 
> It’s an indisputable claim, because experts say Californians are the worldwide leaders at capturing water.
> 
> ...


California, and specifically, southern california is made up of mostly arid and semi-arid regions.
The water has to be delivered, and has been, in the past, through monumental engineering, and visionary ways.
The population has doubled in the last forty years, yet we still rely largely, on a 70 year old aquaduct system.
Anyone who has lived here for any length of time and is somewhat educated (or just pays attention) on the climate patterns, understands that we have a pattern of "droughts", followed by short bursts of precipitation.
Desalination is the obvious answer.
Either that, or half of those people who moved out here need to go back to where they came from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the defender of the high speed rail project, but the EU and Japan seem to love theirs.  Can't we do both desalination and rail, assuming the funding sources make sense?


Not that the EU and Japan are like comparisons.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the defender of the high speed rail project, but the EU and Japan seem to love theirs.  Can't we do both desalination and rail, assuming the funding sources make sense?


If California needs a high speed rail, it sure as hell doesnt need it to go to bakersfield.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If California needs a high speed rail, it sure as hell doesnt need it to go to bakersfield.


Isnʻt Bakersfield comparable to the EU and Japan?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 21, 2017)

In my lifetime, I have noticed a pattern of three to five years of drought, followed by one to three years of above average rainfall.
This pattern is not set in stone, it is just an overall guideline of what I generally expect.
I expected the rain to come last year, but much like in 83, it came at the tail end of the El Nino this time.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiR4bvU1tPRAhWrrlQKHbPmBFEQFggbMAA&url=http://patrol.mammothmountain.com/RptPage.aspx?Rpt=1&Range=0&GrpBy=0&RptRender=False&Location=SS_MI&usg=AFQjCNGIjVKCvVyQhn79cY3CpeuJFI7xuA&bvm=bv.144224172,d.cGw


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Isnʻt Bakersfield comparable to the EU and Japan?


Its where the greatest country music on earth was born, but that "lonesome whistle blow'n" was old timey, slow speed rail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its where the greatest country music on earth was born, but that "lonesome whistle blow'n" was old timey, slow speed rail.


I was stationed in Lemoore for a bit.  Thereʻs a reason why the Navy placed their Hornetʻs nest out there.  Itʻs not because of population density thatʻs for sure.  My engineering background says that a 4k rider per sq. mile makes the rail successful.  No go otherwise


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We just finished a deal plant down here, expensive water . . . of course they are pushing toilet to tap, but only for the residents south of highway 94.


Most of Southern Cal already has toilet to tap, but people don't want recognize what has been flushed down the Colorado River.


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> In my lifetime, I have noticed a pattern of three to five years of drought, followed by one to three years of above average rainfall.
> This pattern is not set in stone, it is just an overall guideline of what I generally expect.
> I expected the rain to come last year, but much like in 83, it came at the tail end of the El Nino this time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiR4bvU1tPRAhWrrlQKHbPmBFEQFggbMAA&url=http://patrol.mammothmountain.com/RptPage.aspx?Rpt=1&Range=0&GrpBy=0&RptRender=False&Location=SS_MI&usg=AFQjCNGIjVKCvVyQhn79cY3CpeuJFI7xuA&bvm=bv.144224172,d.cGw


Last year was a little below average rain and snowpack.  It would have been seen as a normal year if it were not at the end of a multi-year drought.  This year is turning out to be way above average if the weather continues beyond this week.  What we were missing during the drought winters were the Gulf of Alaska storms running northwest to southeast big enough to drench the whole state for a few days at a time and more than once a year.  Instead we had a weather pattern that looked like a roadblock sitting off the coast steering all the good wet storms north and south of us.  This winter we have had storms alternating from the northwest (as in typical winters) and southwest (as in El Nino winters).  Right now the satellite pictures show all kinds of interesting stuff heading our way.

http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Hurricane/PacificSatellite.aspx?animate=true


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> California, and specifically, southern california is made up of mostly arid and semi-arid regions.
> The water has to be delivered, and has been, in the past, through monumental engineering, and visionary ways.
> The population has doubled in the last forty years, yet we still rely largely, on a 70 year old aquaduct system.
> Anyone who has lived here for any length of time and is somewhat educated (or just pays attention) on the climate patterns, understands that we have a pattern of "droughts", followed by short bursts of precipitation.
> ...


Instead of building oil pipelines why not water pipelines?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We just finished a deal plant down here, expensive water . . . of course they are pushing toilet to tap, but only for the residents south of highway 94.


I meant 'de-sal plant' not "deal plant" . . . damn spell check!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead of building oil pipelines why not water pipelines?


Because you need oil to make, transport, install, power pumps to move water through water pipes and maintain those pipes.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because you need oil to make, transport, install, power pumps to move water through water pipes and maintain those pipes.  Did I miss anything?


Yes, that some regions have more water than they need and out here we have less. So pipeline it out here . . . oh wait, you didn't want an answer, you were just trying to be a wise-cracker like usual, never mind, as you were.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead of building oil pipelines *why not water pipelines?*





Bruddah IZ said:


> *Because you need oil to make, transport, install, power pumps to move water through water pipes and maintain those pipes.  Did I miss anything?*





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, that some regions have more water than they need and out here we have less. *So pipeline it out here* . . . oh wait, *you didn't want an answer*, you were just trying to be a wise-cracker like usual, never mind, as you were.


Were your water pipelines going to magically appear?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Were your water pipelines going to magically appear?


It was a suggestion, an idea, try it sometime . . . or did you simply swing and miss yet again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It was a suggestion, an idea, try it sometime . . . or did you simply swing and miss yet again?


Just highlighting your ideas and how dependent they are on fossil fuels.


----------



## Wez (Jan 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because you need oil to make, transport, install, power pumps to move water through water pipes and maintain those pipes.  Did I miss anything?


You need electricity, not sure about oil.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> You need electricity.


Not without oil.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just highlighting your ideas and how dependent they are on fossil fuels.


In the present day culture, yes, that will change, all things do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the present day culture, yes, that will change, all things do.


Culture has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Culture has nothing to do with it.


Culture is everything.


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not without oil.


Things can change, if people allow it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead of building oil pipelines why not water pipelines?


We need both.
The ocean I can see from my house may be a cheaper alternative than water lines from Alaska.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Culture is everything.


it eats strategy for breakfast I heard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Things can change, if people allow it.


How are they not currently allowing it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We need both.
> The ocean I can see from my house may be a cheaper alternative than water lines from Alaska.


Environmental concerns usually hold things up for decades.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Environmental concerns usually hold things up for decades.


Times, they are a changing.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2017)

Getting back to the weather --

Yesterday the upper lifts at Mammoth were closed because of wind and blowing snow.

Today's Caltrans report for 395 --

US 395 
    IS CLOSED FROM 11 MI NORTH OF BISHOP (INYO CO) TO THE SOUTH JCT OF SR 158
(MONO CO) - DUE TO REDUCED VISIBILITY - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN 
ALTERNATE ROUTE 

    CHAINS OR SNOW TIRES ARE REQUIRED FROM 13 MI NORTH OF THE KERN/INYO CO LINE
TO 7 MI SOUTH OF BIG PINE (INYO CO)

    CHAINS OR SNOW TIRES ARE REQUIRED FROM INDEPENDENCE TO 7 MI SOUTH OF 
BIG PINE (INYO CO)

    CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM 7 MI SOUTH OF BIG PINE TO BIG PINE (INYO CO)

    CHAINS OR SNOW TIRES ARE REQUIRED FROM BIG PINE (INYO CO) TO 13 MI NORTH OF
BISHOP (MONO CO)

    CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM 13 MI NORTH OF BISHOP TO THE SOUTH JCT OF SR 158
(MONO CO)

    CHAINS OR SNOW TIRES ARE REQUIRED FROM THE SOUTH JCT OF SR 158 TO 
8 MI NORTH OF LEE VINING (MONO CO)

    CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM 8 MI NORTH OF LEE VINING TO 8 MI SOUTH OF BRIDGEPORT
(MONO CO)

    CHAINS OR SNOW TIRES ARE REQUIRED FROM 8 MI SOUTH OF BRIDGEPORT TO 
8 MI NORTH OF BRIDGEPORT (MONO CO)

    CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM 8 MI NORTH OF BRIDGEPORT TO 3 MI SOUTH OF THE 
JCT OF SR 108 (MONO CO) 

    CHAINS OR SNOW TIRES ARE REQUIRED FROM 3 MI SOUTH OF THE JCT OF SR 108
(MONO CO) TO THE NEVADA STATE LINE

Chain restrictions are not unusual above Bishop.  The conditions above start more than 100 miles south of Bishop all the way to Nevada.


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How are they not currently allowing it?


By protecting the oil industry every time someone suggests we prioritize an alternative, like you do.  By criticizing every legislative effort to get beyond oil.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> By protecting the oil industry every time someone suggests we prioritize an alternative, like you do.  By criticizing every legislative effort to get beyond oil.


What alternative have I blocked?  My entire vacation was spent driving on veggie oil.  We had some minor issues with glow plugs and filters but found veggie reliable for our needs and maintenance was easy.  And the price?!!!!! .25 NZ cents a liter!!  But, I know that what is good there may not be good here.  My brother-in-law confessed that while he is puzzled as to why more Kiwi's don't convert, he acknowledges the principles of supply and demand if conversions become mainstream.  He knows that he could say goodbye to .25 cents a liter and that would threaten his lifestyle and the profits he makes from teaching people how to build straw bale homes.  What you miss is that I welcome competition in general,  Energy included.  Businesses want the same.  At .23 cents a gallon how would the world change?

You're a poser.  My brother in law is the real deal.  The most capitalist liberal I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.  He has environmental convictions that I respect.  I love that guy.


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love that guy.


Thanks for telling us you like your brother-in-law more than me, I'll alert the media.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thanks for telling us you like your brother-in-law more than me, I'll alert the media.


There busy covering protest numbers.  Don't bother.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What alternative have I blocked?  My entire vacation was spent driving on veggie oil.  We had some minor issues with glow plugs and filters but found veggie reliable for our needs and maintenance was easy.  And the price?!!!!! .25 NZ cents a liter!!  But, I know that what is good there may not be good here.  My brother-in-law confessed that while he is puzzled as to why more Kiwi's don't convert, he acknowledges the principles of supply and demand if conversions become mainstream.  He knows that he could say goodbye to .25 cents a liter and that would threaten his lifestyle and the profits he makes from teaching people how to build straw bale homes.  What you miss is that I welcome competition in general,  Energy included.  Businesses want the same.  At .23 cents a gallon how would the world change?
> 
> You're a poser.  My brother in law is the real deal.  The most capitalist liberal I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.  He has environmental convictions that I respect.  I love that guy.


You, like Trump, contradict yourself in your own paragraph.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, like Trump, contradict yourself in your own paragraph.


Itʻs called compare and contrast


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs called compare and contrast


Another euphemism?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another euphemism?


That depends on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

Local mountains from Chino Hills
1/21/17


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That depends on you.


Everything does . . .


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

California rivers running heavy, from one end of the state to the other

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/ca/nwis/rt


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

The big reservoirs up north are getting full enough so that the operators are letting water out in order to preserve some flood control volume for later in the Spring runoff.

http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cdecapp/resapp/GetDailyFCgraphs.action


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

Snowpack is nearing the average level for the entire season, and it is still January --

http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/PLOT_SWC.pdf


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2017)

espola said:


> California rivers running heavy, from one end of the state to the other
> 
> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/ca/nwis/rt


I think some are running into my neighborhood....


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think some are running into my neighborhood....


For a couple of years in my Navy days, I lived on the beach in Oxnard, a block of vacant sandy lots from the ocean.  When the waves were kicking real big, that block was filled with sea water curb-to-curb like your picture.  Since then, I have always lived near the top of a hill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think some are running into my neighborhood....


Well we know which 2 houses aren't yours, the one with the American Flag and the one with the truck.


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2017)

espola said:


> For a couple of years in my Navy days, I lived on the beach in Oxnard, a block of vacant sandy lots from the ocean.  When the waves were kicking real big, that block was filled with sea water curb-to-curb like your picture.  Since then, I have always lived near the top of a hill.


Flooding has never been an issue where I live....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Flooding has never been an issue where I live....


Wait until the ice caps melt . . .


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

The other end of our water supply is the Colorado River, fed mainly by the Colorado snowpack.  That is running way above average this year as well --

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/basinsweplots/co/basinplotco17.gif


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

Road to Mammoth still closed.  Some areas along 395 evacuated due to avalanche danger.

https://mammothtimes.com/content/us-395-still-closed-avalanche-triggers-evacuations-mcgee-long-valley

Skier's dream - road south closed, so we have to spend Monday at Mammoth.

Skier's nightmare - the weekend crowd is still stuck here, but only a handful of lifts are open.

http://www.mammothmountain.com/winter/mountain-information/mountain-information/lift-trail-status


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

*That big CDC climate change conference… won’t be happening*
*With little warning or explanation, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently canceled a major climate change conference that had been scheduled for next month in Atlanta.

The Climate and Health Summit, which had been in the works for months, was intended as a chance for public health officials around the country to learn more about the mounting evidence of the risks to human health posed by the changing climate. But CDC officials abruptly canceled the conference before President Trump’s inauguration, sending a terse email on Jan. 9 to those who had been scheduled to speak at the event. The message did not explain the reason behind the decision.

“Unfortunately, we are unable to hold the Summit in February 2017,” CDC officials wrote, adding that the agency is “currently exploring” whether it could reschedule the event later in the year.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *That big CDC climate change conference… won’t be happening*
> *With little warning or explanation, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently canceled a major climate change conference that had been scheduled for next month in Atlanta.
> 
> The Climate and Health Summit, which had been in the works for months, was intended as a chance for public health officials around the country to learn more about the mounting evidence of the risks to human health posed by the changing climate. But CDC officials abruptly canceled the conference before President Trump’s inauguration, sending a terse email on Jan. 9 to those who had been scheduled to speak at the event. The message did not explain the reason behind the decision.
> ...


Why are they meeting?  Don't they have a 97% consensus to go with the millioms they recʻd as a parting gift from the fracking prez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

Perfect: Richard Branson sends private jet for Obamas so they can discuss how everybody’s going to die from fossil fuel emissions

*Barack and Michelle Obama have left Palm Springs, less than 3 days after arriving, and it seems they’re on their way to Richard Branson’s private island in the Caribbean.*

*The former prez and Michelle boarded a private jet Monday morning* … a jet owned by Branson. The plane is bound for the airport a stone’s throw from Necker Island, where Branson lives.

*Branson is involved in a slew of socially conscious causes, including deep concerns over climate change … one of President Obama’s passions.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perfect: Richard Branson sends private jet for Obamas so they can discuss how everybody’s going to die from fossil fuel emissions
> 
> *Barack and Michelle Obama have left Palm Springs, less than 3 days after arriving, and it seems they’re on their way to Richard Branson’s private island in the Caribbean.*
> 
> ...


Maybe the jets burning veggie oil!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe the jets burning veggie oil!!


Your lips...


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Snowpack is nearing the average level for the entire season, and it is still January --
> 
> http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/PLOT_SWC.pdf


Thanks, Espola.  It is good news that California's surface water situation is improving.  Do you have any links concerning our water table and aquifer conditions?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your lips...


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffftttt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffftttt


I think we are coming to visit you the weekend after next.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think we are coming to visit you the weekend after next.


2/4?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Thanks, Espola.  It is good news that California's surface water situation is improving.  Do you have any links concerning our water table and aquifer conditions?


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Thanks, Espola.  It is good news that California's surface water situation is improving.  Do you have any links concerning our water table and aquifer conditions?


I figured the city and county lost their concern over the drought when they turned the public fountains back on a couple of months ago.

Other than a few farmers, who uses ground water around here?  The ground water  level in the Central Valley has been pumped down so far that the ground level has subsided 30 feet or more ion places.  That won't recover until 1) they stop pumping; and 2) we restore the natural surface water replenishment flow by abandoning the dams in the mountains so that Kern Lake, Buena Vista Lake, and Tulare Lake are allowed their historic waters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 2/4?


Yes, or 2/5.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I figured the city and county lost their concern over the drought when they turned the public fountains back on a couple of months ago.
> 
> Other than a few farmers, who uses ground water around here?  The ground water  level in the Central Valley has been pumped down so far that the ground level has subsided 30 feet or more ion places.  That won't recover until 1) they stop pumping; and 2) we restore the natural surface water replenishment flow by abandoning the dams in the mountains so that Kern Lake, Buena Vista Lake, and Tulare Lake are allowed their historic waters.


Desalination plants can't hurt...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2017)

RIP  EPA


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 24, 2017)

Im officially calling and end of the drought.
We could begin a new drought next year, or even later this year, as we live in an arid or semi-arid region.
The last drought is history.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Desalination plants can't hurt...


They are the obvious stop-gap to supply water during drought.
Since we live in a region where drought is part of the natural climate cycle, common sense agrees.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> RIP  EPA


Thank Trump, deregulation is the new black.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2017)

Snapshot from Mammoth webcam of one of the chalets above MM Inn, showing the need for second-story escape doors --

http://camproxy.mammothmountain.com/snaps/Main Lodge/1485369010032.jpg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

Fossil fuel divestment crashes and burns at the University of Denver

I may be wrong, but I think this is what Bruddahs' talkinbout.

Students and faculty at the University of Denver walked out of classes on Monday to protest the Trump administration’s climate change denial, organizers said.

More than 100 students joined the protest outside the Driscoll Student Center starting at 11:30 Monday.

“*The walkout was lead by the student organization Divest DU*, which calls on Chancellor Chopp and the Board of Trustees to divest the university’s endowment from the fossil fuel industry in order to combat climate change and protect all of our futures,” organizers said in a statement Sunday.

Regarding divestment, the Board adopted the task force recommendation that divestment in fossil fuel companies, or any other industry, *would not be an effective means of mitigating global warming nor would it be consistent with the endowment’s long-term purpose to provide enduring benefit to present and future students, faculty, staff and other stakeholders*. Rather, the University of Denver’s greatest ability to mitigate climate change and foster a sustainable future lies in deploying its core competencies: education, research and the ability to foster informed community discourse and in accelerating its sustainability in its operations.

*A strategy of industry stigmatization drives a wedge between the University of Denver and the fossil fuel companies* that represent an important part of the economic base of Colorado and the nation. Equally important, stigmatizing fossil fuel companies inherently involves stigmatization of their employees as well. As a general matter, *the panel believes that stigmatizing individuals based upon a career choice to work for an employer engaged in a lawful enterprise is inappropriate*.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fossil fuel divestment crashes and burns at the University of Denver
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think this is what Bruddahs' talkinbout.
> 
> ...


Quite simply, donʻt bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez better build a spaceship... Doomsday clock has been moved up!


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Wez better build a spaceship...


Right?  The Creationists certainly won't be building it...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Right?  The Creationists certainly won't be building it...


Really... might want to do a bit more research on who built the previous ones.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Wez better build a spaceship... Doomsday clock has been moved up!


Been there, done that.
signed,
Noah


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Really... might want to do a bit more research on who built the previous ones.


Been there, done that, people who reject Science in favor of the biblical narrative of Earth's Creation, are not the kind of people who seek out jobs where that biblical narrative is blown out of the water.







https://answersingenesis.org/kids/astronomy/why-are-stars-millions-of-light-years-away/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Right?  The Creationists certainly won't be building it...


The creationist knows that "building it" will be contracted out to the lowest bidder.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The creationist knows that "building it" will be contracted out to the lowest bidder.


Don't confuse being religious with believing in Creationism, they are not the same.  I know plenty of Christians, very few if any Creationists.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't confuse being religious with believing in Creationism, they are not the same.  I know plenty of Christians, very few if any Creationists.


Here is the definitive study:  *The MIT Survey on Science, Religion and Origins: the Belief Gap*, Feb. of 2013

http://space.mit.edu/home/tegmark/survey/survey.pdf

The Study's Conclusion:  "We found a striking gap between people’s personal beliefs and the official views of the faiths to which they belong. Whereas Gallup reports that 46% of Americans believe that God created humans in their present form less than 10,000 years ago, we find that only 11% belong to religions openly rejecting evolution."


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Here is the definitive study:  *The MIT Survey on Science, Religion and Origins: the Belief Gap*, Feb. of 2013
> 
> http://space.mit.edu/home/tegmark/survey/survey.pdf
> 
> The Study's Conclusion:  "We found a striking gap between people’s personal beliefs and the official views of the faiths to which they belong. *Whereas Gallup reports that 46% of Americans believe that God created humans in their present form less than 10,000 years ago, we find that only 11% belong to religions openly rejecting evolution.*"


Interesting, not sure I get that last statement, is that saying of the 46%, 11% belong to a religion or specific branch of Christianity that says their members should believe "this way" or else?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Been there, done that, people who reject Science in favor of the biblical narrative of Earth's Creation, are not the kind of people who seek out jobs where that biblical narrative is blown out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that in any way back up what you have posted. You're making assumptions.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> How does that in any way back up what you have posted. You're making assumptions.


Gee, let me consult the encyclopedia on which space industry participants believe in Creationism, I'm sure that's a best seller.  Of course I'm making assumptions, but it's an educated guess, imao.  Get over yourself....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

Senator, Astronaut, Marine Corp.  Pilot. Colonel - John Glenn :

“To look out at this kind of creation and not believe in God is to me impossible,”  Glenn told reporters in 1998, just after returning from his final trip to space at age 77. “It just strengthens my faith.”
 He told the Associated Press, “I don’t see that I’m any less religious by the fact that I can appreciate the fact that science just records that we change with evolution and time, and that’s a fact. It doesn’t mean it’s less wondrous and it doesn’t mean that there can’t be some power greater than any of us that has been behind and is behind whatever is going on.”
Science and faith could coexist at the very highest levels, he insisted — just as they had in his life.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/acts-of-faith/wp/2016/12/08/in-outer-space-john-glenn-saw-the-face-of-god/?utm_term=.9b14b3b7c0c8


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Science and faith could coexist at the very highest levels, he insisted — just as they had in his life.


I agree and have said so (a million times).  Being religious does not exclude you from being Scientific and working in the field of Science.

Holding the belief that God created humans in their present form less than 10,000 years ago, imao, would make it tough for you to work in a field like the Space Industry, where your daily work is a rebuke of your faith.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gee, let me consult the encyclopedia on which space industry participants believe in Creationism, I'm sure that's a best seller.  Of course I'm making assumptions, but it's an educated guess, imao.  Get over yourself....


Yea... you took the bait hypocrite.  Let's try this again. See the three Astronauts.

 You're too easy a target Wiz. At least put in the effort. SMH


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> I agree and have said so (a million times).  Being religious does not exclude you from being Scientific and working in the field of Science.
> 
> Holding the belief that God created humans in their present form less than 10,000 years ago, imao, would make it tough for you to work in a field like the Space Industry, where your daily work is a rebuke of your faith.


Again. Why is it rebuking your faith? Because you think so is not a reason. Maybe for you it is..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Senator, Astronaut, Marine Corp.  Pilot. Colonel - John Glenn :
> 
> “To look out at this kind of creation and not believe in God is to me impossible,”  Glenn told reporters in 1998, just after returning from his final trip to space at age 77. “It just strengthens my faith.”
> He told the Associated Press, “I don’t see that I’m any less religious by the fact that I can appreciate the fact that science just records that we change with evolution and time, and that’s a fact. It doesn’t mean it’s less wondrous and it doesn’t mean that there can’t be some power greater than any of us that has been behind and is behind whatever is going on.”
> ...


Sorry, that doesn't count to Wez. He's busy jumping to his own assumptions.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Again. Why is it rebuking your faith? Because you think so is not a reason. Maybe for you it is..


How stupid are you, seriously?  When your faith tells you the Earth was created less than 10k years ago and your everyday work life depends on Science that contradicts that faith based belief, you're going to have an intellectual dilemma everyday.

I know you don't question a thing and are to dumb to have an intellectual dilemma...


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Yea... you took the bait hypocrite.  Let's try this again. See the three Astronauts.
> 
> You're too easy a target Wiz. At least put in the effort. SMH


It might behoove you to differentiate between Theism and Creationism.  Most religions are theistic, meaning that they believe God created the universe, but that evolution is part of God's plan.  If this was John Glenn's belief, then he was mainstream.

Creationists believe in a literal interpretation of the Bible, and deny that evolution exists or is part of God's plan.  Worldwide, they are a very tiny minority.  In the US South, they are numbers-up.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Again. Why is it rebuking your faith? Because you think so is not a reason. Maybe for you it is..


It counts and I replied with a thoughtful response, it's only you who seem to be missing the mark, every time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> How stupid are you, seriously?  When your faith tells you the Earth was created less than 10k years ago and your everyday work life depends on Science that contradicts that faith based belief, you're going to have an intellectual dilemma everyday.
> 
> I know you don't question a thing and are to dumb to have an intellectual dilemma...


too dumb to, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

EPA employees still ‘coming to work in tears’

On Tuesday, the new administration’s efforts to take hold of the EPA continued, this time with a memo from EPA headquarters requiring all regional offices to submit a list of “all external meetings or presentations by employees planned through February 17.” The memo demanded the offices provide a short description of each event and a note explaining “whether it is controversial and why.”…

At EPA headquarters, the mood remains dark. A longtime career communications employee said in a phone interview Tuesday that more than a few friends were “coming to work in tears” each morning as they grappled with balancing the practical need to keep their jobs with their concerns for the issues they work on.
U.S. EPA employees were in tears. Worried Energy Department staffers were offered counseling. Some federal employees were so depressed, they took time off. Others might retire early.

And some employees are in downright panic mode in the aftermath of Donald Trump’s victory.

“People are upset. Some people took the day off because they were depressed,” said John O’Grady, president of American Federation of Government Employees Council 238, a union that represents thousands of EPA employees. After Election Day, “people were crying,” added O’Grady, who works in EPA’s Region 5 office in Chicago. “They were recommending that people take sick leave and go home.”

Hit the fucking road, snowflakes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> How stupid are you, seriously?  When your faith tells you the Earth was created less than 10k years ago and your everyday work life depends on Science that contradicts that faith based belief, you're going to have an intellectual dilemma everyday.
> 
> I know you don't question a thing and are to dumb to have an intellectual dilemma...


Once again you're showing how intellectually shallow you are. This is exacty how Trump won the election.

 How many people outside this forum fo you know who voted for Trump? Not many, because they kept their mouths shut.

In todays world you can get fired for talking about your faith at work and it's asshats like you who are the first to scream somebody pushing their beliefs on you. Why would any believer talk about creationism when it has no bearing at all on their salvation? 

You keep trying to paint people who believe in creationism into a corner. Problem is, there is no corner there. This subject seems to matter more to you then anyone else here on the forum otherwise you would not have started it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> EPA employees still ‘coming to work in tears’
> 
> On Tuesday, the new administration’s efforts to take hold of the EPA continued, this time with a memo from EPA headquarters requiring all regional offices to submit a list of “all external meetings or presentations by employees planned through February 17.” The memo demanded the offices provide a short description of each event and a note explaining “whether it is controversial and why.”…
> 
> ...


Useless AFGE hurting the Veterans too by protecting snowflake employees for way too long.  Damn government workers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Correction... E started this thread. Wez started the Creationism thread .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> I agree and have said so (a million times).  Being religious does not exclude you from being Scientific and working in the field of Science.
> 
> Holding the belief that God created humans in their present form less than 10,000 years ago, imao, would make it tough for you to work in a field like the Space Industry, where your daily work is a rebuke of your faith.


Give us an example of how "it" would rebuke ones faith.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gee, let me consult the encyclopedia on which space industry participants believe in Creationism, I'm sure that's a best seller.  Of course I'm making assumptions, but it's an educated guess, imao.  Get over yourself....


An educated guess.  You can't even answer a yes or no question.  Did PMI save the banks?  Okay, educated guess if you need to.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Once again you're showing how intellectually shallow you are. This is exacty how Trump won the election.
> 
> How many people outside this forum fo you know who voted for Trump? Not many, because they kept their mouths shut.
> 
> ...


Oh poor poor persecuted Christian gonna get fired for his faith, bullshit, cry me a river.  At the same time you're trying to deny other people the ability to live their lives normally, hypocrite.

I could care less if you're a Creationist, I just find it comical when you try and weigh on on matters of Science, like AGW.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im officially calling and end of the drought.
> We could begin a new drought next year, or even later this year, as we live in an arid or semi-arid region.
> The last drought is history.


Hey, I heard on the news this morning that a bunch of experts said the drought was over in San Diego.
Said we could go three years with no rain and be fine.

I wonder if they read it here first?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hey, I heard on the news this morning that a bunch of experts said the drought was over in San Diego.
> Said we could go three years with no rain and be fine.
> 
> I wonder if they read it here first?


I did think the same thing when I heard the reporter say the city was discussing whether to say the drought was over, Aff said it first! Aff for mayor!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I did think the same thing when I heard the reporter say the city was discussing whether to say the drought was over, Aff said it first! Aff for mayor!


I would prefer a "climate Tzar" position.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I would prefer a "climate Tzar" position.


In Trumps admin, you would be perfect!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In Trumps admin, you would be perfect!


You can be the steel guy for the o bar in the wall, and Ill be the climate tzar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hey, I heard on the news this morning that a bunch of experts said the drought was over in San Diego.
> Said we could go three years with no rain and be fine.
> 
> I wonder if they read it here first?


A bunch as in 97%?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You can be the steel guy for the o bar in the wall, and Ill be the climate tzar.


I got border patrol covered.


----------



## HBE (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You can be the steel guy for the o bar in the wall, and Ill be the climate tzar.


I'll make sure those Iron Workers don't cut corners on the wall.....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh poor poor persecuted Christian gonna get fired for his faith, bullshit, cry me a river.  At the same time you're trying to deny other people the ability to live their lives normally, hypocrite.
> 
> I could care less if you're a Creationist, I just find it comical when you try and weigh on on matters of Science, like AGW.


Ahhh..is the snowflakes head gonna explode. I've covered the whole " Global Warming" issue with you before but just like everything else you're too busy reading your own post instead of actually reading what was posted.

I feel sorry for your wife. He must have a lot of patience to put up with you.


----------



## Wez (Jan 27, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I feel sorry for your wife. He must have a lot of patience to put up with you.


...and a pathetic close with an implied gay insult.  Unlike you, I'm not offended and afraid of gayness, thanks for actually being the hypocritical sterotype I suspected you are. You are nothing like Jesus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and a pathetic close with an implied gay insult.  Unlike you, I'm not offended and afraid of gayness, thanks for actually being the hypocritical sterotype I suspected you are. You are nothing like Jesus.


I frequent a "gay bar" often, well for me that's once or twice a year, cuz I get my drinks for free there . . . I do go with my better half so that does take a little bit of the fun out of it!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and a pathetic close with an implied gay insult.  Unlike you, I'm not offended and afraid of gayness, thanks for actually being the hypocritical sterotype I suspected you are. You are nothing like Jesus.


I dont think he was insulting your wife/husband.


----------



## Wez (Jan 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think he was insulting your wife/husband.


He was insulting me, thinking that implying I'm gay would accomplish it...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> He was insulting me, thinking that implying I'm gay would accomplish it...


Oh, well.
At least he waas nice to your wife/husband.


----------



## Wez (Jan 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Oh, well.
> At least he waas nice to your wife/husband.


You married?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> You married?


As a matter of fact, I am, and my wife/husband has the patience of Job.


----------



## Wez (Jan 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> As a matter of fact, I am, and my wife/husband has the patience of Job.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Not the best picture she ever took, but she loves me, and I dont make fun of her beard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think he was insulting your wife/husband.


Pays to be careful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> He was insulting me, thinking that implying I'm gay would accomplish it...


There is little doubt at this point.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and a pathetic close with an implied gay insult.  Unlike you, I'm not offended and afraid of gayness, thanks for actually being the hypocritical sterotype I suspected you are. You are nothing like Jesus.


Hey I found you on YouTube!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 27, 2017)

Implied? No. You are always trolling for sex with guys here on the forum so I wanted to be PC about it. And you are correct... I'm nowhere close to being like Jesus. Jesus is God, and Im not.


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Implied? No. You are always trolling for sex with guys here on the forum so I wanted to be PC about it. And you are correct... I'm nowhere close to being like Jesus. Jesus is God, and Im not.


Awww, did I forget to include you?

You missed the point about being "like" Jesus.  It means you display none of his admirable traits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> He was insulting me, thinking that implying I'm gay would accomplish it...


Some people deny having any prejudice while they show extreme prejudice and not have a clue they are doing it . . . A LOT of that goes on in here, on a daily basis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people deny having any prejudice while they show extreme prejudice and not have a clue they are doing it . . . A LOT of that goes on in here, on a daily basis.


You should be used to it by now, you live with it and you defend Wezdumb at every turn.
Thank you for our new President, Mr the Donald, Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww, did I forget to include you?
> 
> You missed the point about being "like" Jesus.  It means you display none of his admirable traits.


I thought you didnʻt believe in fairy tales?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww, did I forget to include you?
> 
> You missed the point about being "like" Jesus.  It means you display none of his admirable traits.


Pot calling kettle black...


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pot calling kettle black...


I live by the Golden Rule, not a hypocritical Christian who is supposed to be living his life by JC's example, but falls short at every turn.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> I live by the Golden Rule, not a hypocritical Christian who is supposed to be living his life by JC's example, but falls short at every turn.


Set the bar low enough and one is rarely disappointed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> *I live by the Golden Rule,*


Obviously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> I live by the Golden Rule . . .


SO DOES TRUMP! Oh wait, that's more of a stream, a waterfall, a shower . . . never mind.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

From the expert climate scientist:

The *National Weather Service* isn’t holding much hope for drought-busting conditions this winter, especially in Southern California:


Drought will probably persist through the winter in many regions currently experiencing drought, including much of California and the Southwest

Drought improvement is anticipated in Northern California, the northern Rockies, the northern Plains and parts of the Ohio Valley.
“This forecast does not bode well for drought in the country, as we’ll likely see drought persist in central and southern California and the Southwest and potentially expand in the Southeast,” wrote NOAA long-range forecaster Mike Halpert. “Thus, the likely weak La Niña means California drought relief is not likely.”

_




_


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people deny having any prejudice while they show extreme prejudice and not have a clue they are doing it . . . A LOT of that goes on in here, on a daily basis.


More holier than thou BS...mirror anyone?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

So Wez claims to live by the Golden Shower..err, Rule. So when he ask other guys if the want to join him for sex what does that mean? 

When he tells others to F' off. Or creates a thread with the sole purpose of trying to make others look bad. 

The Golden Rule must have changed. 

Now I'll just wait for Wez to reply in his Golden Rule way...


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Been there, done that, people who reject Science in favor of the biblical narrative of Earth's Creation, are not the kind of people who seek out jobs where that biblical narrative is blown out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wez....where are you going with this babble ?*

*Do you really understand ANY science ?*

*By the way, your in the wrong thread meathead.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

With all the global warming going on I'm planning on skiing Mammoth or Tahoe in May with my daughter after I pick her up from school. This may be our last snow...ever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> More holier than thou BS...mirror anyone?


If you had one I'm pretty sure you wouldn't use it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> From the expert climate scientist:
> 
> The *National Weather Service* isn’t holding much hope for drought-busting conditions this winter, especially in Southern California:
> 
> ...


I love when those people make predictions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when those people make predictions.


Just like think how much less they would have to tell people what to do and how to act if there was no drought? They hate losing control of anything, especially regulations.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when those people make predictions.


You of course would never venture so far, stay in the truck where it's safe! Can't make any bad decisions from there! Won't make any money but . . .


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You of course would never venture so far, stay in the truck where it's safe! Can't make any bad decisions from there! Won't make any money but . . .


What are you talking about, dummy?
Im the one who called the end of the drought first, remember?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What are you talking about, dummy?
> Im the one who called the end of the drought first, remember?


Tough call that one was . . . way to step out on a limb.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tough call that one was . . . way to step out on a limb.


Probably tougher supporting the President, but who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Probably tougher supporting the President, but who cares?


Supporting is one thing, believing his every utterance is quite another.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Supporting is one thing, believing his every utterance is quite another.


Who does that?
I believe I called him "wrong" on this very forum, just today.
Who feeds you this crap?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Who does that?
> I believe I called him "wrong" on this very forum, just today.
> Who feeds you this crap?


Like the Fonz, I thought you incapable of saying that word.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I believe I called him "wrong" on this very forum, just today.


I guess I missed that, tell me where so I can read that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess I missed that, tell me where so I can read that.


Oblivious.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> He was insulting me, thinking that implying I'm gay would accomplish it...


*I think the term is fitting in the original sense....*

*You seem to to be quite Gay and Content with making a jackass of yourself on this forum....*


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Or creates a thread with the sole purpose of trying to make others look bad.


Hey buddy, it's only you who is in fear of "looking bad"...


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Do you really understand ANY science ?*


I do alright for a non-scientist.  I don't pretend to be expert in matters of science, like so many here who think their political opinion passes for science knowledge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I do alright for a non-scientist.  I don't pretend to be expert in matters of science, like so many here who think their political opinion passes for science knowledge.


"I not a scientist, but . . ." let me go ahead and dispute their work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I not a scientist, but . . ." let me go ahead and dispute their work.


We are the 3%.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hey buddy, it's only you who is in fear of "looking bad"...


Buddy? Really? Unlike you, I can't look bad. Sorry Wez, it's  a genetics thing. You must be on the low end of the gene pool..


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You must be on the low end of the gene pool..


Haha, it's funny when the Creationists talks about genes...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

Yep..you could learn a thing or two from a Creationist.


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Yep..you could learn a thing or two from a Creationist.


Like how to discriminate against others because your faith tells you to?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like how to discriminate against others because your faith tells you to?


Please..expand that thought.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I do alright for a non-scientist.


that sounds about right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Haha, it's funny when the Creationists talks about genes...


Just yours


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just yours


Mom genes.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you had one I'm pretty sure you wouldn't use it.


Wow what a great retort. I bet you were picked last at recess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> From the expert climate scientist:
> 
> The *National Weather Service* isn’t holding much hope for drought-busting conditions this winter, especially in Southern California:
> 
> ...


Who knows?

*California drought conditions have improved dramatically*
*Share on Facebook  

94 SHARES


The California drought, which had become increasingly severe over the past five years, is not over yet but the situation has improved dramatically in the past month. According to the U.S. drought monitor website, which was updated Thursday, there are no areas of exceptional drought left in the state.

This chart from the drought monitor website indicates that one year ago 64% of the state was considered to be under either extreme or exceptional drought conditions, the two highest categories. Now, largely thanks to the storms over the past month, that figure has dropped to 2 percent.







Here’s an image showing the state 3 months ago compared to last week:







In addition to the heavy rain that has refilled most of the state’s reservoirs, there has also been record snowfall in the mountains:
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/01/29/california-drought-is-nearing-an-end/*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2017)

Former Trump aide says US will pull out of Paris climate deal within 'days'





One of President Trump’s former aides said Monday that the U.S. will pull out of the landmark Paris climate pact within the coming “days.”

Myron Ebell, who helped the Trump administration’s Environmental Protection Agency transition, told reporters that Trump was “determined” to undo Barack Obama’s climate change initiatives.

“I expect Donald Trump to be very assiduous in keeping his promises, despite all of the flack he is going to get from his opponents,” Ebell said, according to London's The Independent. “He could do it by executive order tomorrow, or he could wait and do it as part of a larger package. There are multiple ways and I have no idea of the timing.”

Ebell, a climate change skeptic, helped review the EPA’s work during the Trump transition. 

The U.S. is one of 194 countries who signed the Paris climate agreement in April 2016. The pact aimed to “stabilize greenhouse gas concentrations in the atmosphere at a level that would prevent dangerous anthropogenic interference with the climate system."

Trump, who once stated that climate change was a hoax created by the Chinese, previously stated that he would keep an open mind on the climate deal.

Trump’s secretary of state nominee Rex Tillerson, a former ExxonMobil executive, said during his confirmation hearing that the U.S. would be “better served by being at that table than leaving that table.” Ebell said Tillerson would lose the fight over leaving the Paris agreement.

“…the president was elected and Rex Tillerson was appointed by the president, so I would guess that the president would be the odds-on favorite to win any disagreement over climate policy."


----------



## Torros (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Supporting is one thing, believing his every utterance is quite another.


Do you support the President?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who knows?
> 
> *California drought conditions have improved dramatically*
> *Share on Facebook
> ...


More on the way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Torros said:


> Do you support the President?


I sure hope he succeeds that's for sure! When does the "Winning!" start?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I sure hope he succeeds that's for sure! When does the "Winning!" start?


It started nov. 8th.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It started nov. 8th.


Thanks Izzy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It started nov. 8th.


Nostradamus predicted the downfall of the great white nation, and that what would be said was, "We won the presidency, yet lost the nation".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nostradamus predicted the downfall of the great white nation, and that what would be said was, "We won the presidency, yet lost the nation".


Nostradamus predictions are  so 1974.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nostradamus predictions are  so 1974.


Did you mean '84?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nostradamus predicted the downfall of the great white nation, and that what would be said was, "We won the presidency, yet lost the nation".


Sounds like the Obama years.


----------



## Torros (Feb 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I sure hope he succeeds that's for sure! When does the "Winning!" start?


What do you hope he succeeds at? The economy, immigration, foreign policy? There is a lot to succeed at and thus a lot to fail at.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you mean '84?


No, but that was pretty funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2017)

Torros said:


> What do you hope he succeeds at? The economy, immigration, foreign policy? There is a lot to succeed at and thus a lot to fail at.


His window for success is small, his window for Biblical failure is immense. IMHO


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His window for success is small, his window for Biblical failure is immense. IMHO


Why is the "window for Biblical failure" so immense?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 4, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4192182/World-leaders-duped-manipulated-global-warming-data.html


----------



## Wez (Feb 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4192182/World-leaders-duped-manipulated-global-warming-data.html


I should get all my Science from that Daily Mail site, it looks awesome.  I like some of their other peer reviewed research documents, like:

_"Justin Bieber busts a move, Marshawn Lynch goes to Scotland and Humpty Dumpty does his taxes: Forget the Super Bowl, get ready for the REAL..."

"'She was a grand lady': Larry King mourns Playboy bunny Alene Akins, the third of his seven wives (and the only one he married twice)"

"New York priest, 51, is arrested after cops find child pornography involving toddler boys on his computer, as well as Xanax and 12 grams of..."_


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I should get all my Science from that Daily Mail site, it looks awesome.  I like some of their other peer reviewed research documents, like:
> 
> _"Justin Bieber busts a move, Marshawn Lynch goes to Scotland and Humpty Dumpty does his taxes: Forget the Super Bowl, get ready for the REAL..."
> 
> ...


I'll bet the article makes reference to "Climategate" like it is a real thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I should get all my Science from that Daily Mail site, it looks awesome.  I like some of their other peer reviewed research documents, like:
> 
> _"Justin Bieber busts a move, Marshawn Lynch goes to Scotland and Humpty Dumpty does his taxes: Forget the Super Bowl, get ready for the REAL..."
> 
> ...


You're not a scientist, you work in retail finance.  Let's start from there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2017)

espola said:


> I'll bet the article makes reference to "Climategate" like it is a real thing.


But it only represents a 3% consensus.  You non-scientist will be fine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

Sammy Roth , The Desert Sun

You wouldn't expect Philip Anschutz to build America's biggest wind farm.

Anschutz is one of the country's richest people, with an estimated net worth of $12 billion. He owns or holds major stakes in Regal Cinemas, the Los Angeles Lakers and the Coachella Valley Music & Arts Festival, among many other music festivals, sports franchises and event venues. He co-founded Major League Soccer, and he once bought and sold the Southern Pacific Railroad.

He's also a big player in conservative politics. He owns two influential right-leaning magazines, the Weekly Standard and the Washington Examiner, and he's given at least $1.8 million to help elect Republicans across the country over the last two years, according to campaign-finance records.

Anschutz owes his fortune to fossil fuels. He got his start in the oil and gas industry in the early 1960s, taking over his father's drilling company and eventually discovering a massive untapped oil field under a ranch he'd bought in Utah. He sold a stake in that oil field to Mobil Corporation for a reported $500 million, then used that money to launch his other business ventures.

These days, fossil fuels are a small piece of the Anschutz empire. In fact, there wasn't a drill rig in sight as Bill Miller, who oversees Anschutz's oil and gas business, maneuvered his Ford Raptor off-road truck through the rugged, snowy hills of Overland Trail Ranch in south-central Wyoming on a bitterly cold December morning. Clad in a cowboy hat befitting his long history as an oil and gas "land man," Miller explained that the 500-square-mile ranch is roughly the size of Los Angeles — and that it's home to some of the most powerful onshore winds in the continental United States.

Anschutz owns the ranch and raises cattle there. When Miller suggested 10 years ago that he build a wind farm and send the electricity to California, the conservative billionaire didn't hesitate.

"It’s just a natural resource," Miller said, when asked if it's awkward for a fossil fuel magnate like Anschutz to try his hand at renewable energy. "Raising a cow is a natural resource. Growing a commodity in a farmer’s field is a natural resource. And we’re a resource-based company."

A decade later, Miller is nailing down the final government permits for Chokecherry and Sierra Madre, which at 3,000 megawatts would be the country's largest wind project. He plans to build 1,000 turbines, each of them 262 feet high, along with a 730-mile power line to get the electricity to California. He needs to send the energy out of state because Wyoming doesn't have enough people to use it. California is ideal because of its huge population, and because it's trying to get half of its electricity from renewable sources by 2030, part of a wide-ranging strategy to fight climate change.

For Anschutz, building a wind farm is a simple proposition. He thinks he can make money doing it.

But for conservative Wyoming politicians sympathetic to the state's struggling coal industry — and for California leaders who see Wyoming wind as a tantalizing resource — nothing is simple.

California Gov. Jerry Brown is pushing state lawmakers to approve a controversial plan to link California's electric grid with Warren Buffett's PacifiCorp utility, which serves five other western states. That could lead to California getting more wind power from Wyoming and sending more solar energy to its neighbors. But critics say Brown's six-state strategy could inadvertently lead to California losing control of its energy policies and propping up coal plants in Utah and Wyoming, polluting the climate in the process. California's Legislature is expected to take up the proposal this year.

The North Platte River flows through Overland Trail Ranch, which ranges from 6,000 to 9,000 feet in elevation in Wyoming's Carbon County — so named for the coal that was once mined there.

Bill Miller was 59 years old when he first pitched Anschutz on building a wind farm at the ranch. As the longtime head of the Denver-based Anschutz Corporation's oil and gas business, Miller also oversaw the company's agribusiness, and he'd been trying to sell Overland Trail Ranch. But as he read more and more about growth opportunities in renewable energy, a light bulb went off.

"The Rockies are bigger to the south, they're bigger to the north, and this is just kind of the funnel through the Rockies for the west-to-east wind patterns," Miller said as he drove through thick snow up Miller Hill (not named for him), which has some of the ranch's strongest winds. A few minutes later, he would get out of the truck, and a powerful gust would knock his cowboy hat off.

In Wyoming, meanwhile, the economic importance of fossil fuels, and fury over the Obama administration's climate policies, threaten to derail the fledgling wind industry. Wyoming is already the only state in the country to tax wind energy, and some lawmakers are working to raise the tax. The Anschutz Corporation has fought a tax increase, warning it might not be able to build its project.

As Donald Trump takes office, California and the West face a series of decisions that will shape their energy and environmental futures, and their ability to take action against climate change. To understand those decisions, you have to start on a windswept ranch in rural Wyoming, with an oilman in a cowboy hat building his first renewable energy project for a conservative billionaire.

Now 69, Miller is still a few years away from seeing the first turbines go up at the ranch. He's amazed the environmental review process has taken this long. He tells a story about a Bureau of Land Management employee, back at the beginning, who looked him in the eye and told him, "This is going to take five years." Miller remembers thinking, "How the heck could this take five years?"

_Looking back, Miller blames regulations stemming from the National Environmental Policy Act, which "have just grown and grown and grown, to the point where it's a regulatory nightmare," he said._

The ranch sits on a mix of private, state and federal lands. The federal land approval process has been the most difficult.

In January 2008, the Anschutz subsidiary developing the project applied for a right-of-way permit from the federal Bureau of Land Management. The agency began analyzing every manner of environmental impact, from bird deaths and ground-level habitat disruption to dust emissions during construction, disturbance of Native American artifacts and visual changes to the landscape.

The biggest obstacle, by far, was potential damage to the greater sage grouse, a chicken-like bird known for its colorful mating rituals, whose habitat stretches across 173 million acres in the West. Sage grouse populations have been declining for decades, and for several years the Obama administration was considering protecting the bird under the Endangered Species Act. That could have hamstrung oil and gas drilling, ranching and other economic activity, a possibility that sent some western states into a frenzy as they negotiated with federal officials to avoid that outcome.

The Interior Department ultimately chose not to list the sage grouse under the Endangered Species Act, striking a 10-state deal in 2015 to protect the bird's habitat while leaving room for development. But whatever decision the Obama administration might have made, Miller knew that concern over the fate of the greater sage grouse could sink his project.

So despite his frustrations with the environmental review, Miller made sage grouse protection a priority. He worked closely with the Audubon Society to identify critical habitat on the ranch, outfitting about 100 birds with expensive radio transmitters and hiring scientists to track their movements across the property. His team has done at least half a dozen major redesigns as a result, moving proposed turbine locations to avoid sensitive areas. Miller said the wind project will generate a lot less electricity as a result, since those sensitive areas have some of the strongest winds.


Even with a sage grouse plan in place, building the wind farm won't be easy. In a small trailer that serves as the project's on-site office, a map pinned to the wall shows the extensive restrictions that will be placed on construction. Colorful circles denote areas where the Anschutz subsidiary developing the project, the Power Company of Wyoming, won't be able to build during certain months, so as to protect sage grouse, raptors, eagles, elk, mule deer and pronghorn. Big stretches of the map are blank, showing areas where no turbines will be built.

But those safeguards haven't fully satisfied conservationists.

Brian Rutledge, the Audubon Society's Central Flyway conservation strategy and policy adviser, praised the Anschutz team for its work to protect sage grouse and other birds, noting the company has also studied eagle flight patterns and moved turbines out of heavily trafficked routes. But while the developer has "really been at the forefront" of finding ways to limit bird deaths, Rutledge said he's still skeptical of current wind technology, since it's impossible to eliminate all impacts.

"We have a lot of other challenges for our bird life already, and we don't need to add to it in a way that is crippling," he said. "We need to go back to the drawing board a bit on the structure of a wind farm. There must be other ways of generating electricity with wind that aren't going to be in direct conflict with avian visitors."

entire article:
http://www.desertsun.com/story/tech/science/energy/2017/02/01/wyoming-wind-philip-anschutz/95452488/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 5, 2017)

espola said:


> I'll bet the article makes reference to "Climategate" like it is a real thing.


Its an interesting read.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> I should get all my Science from that Daily Mail site, it looks awesome.  I like some of their other peer reviewed research documents, like:
> 
> _"Justin Bieber busts a move, Marshawn Lynch goes to Scotland and Humpty Dumpty does his taxes: Forget the Super Bowl, get ready for the REAL..."
> 
> ...


Its not a science journal.
The story is not about science.
Its about politics and fake (science) news. 

Right up your alley.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 5, 2017)

espola said:


> I'll bet the article makes reference to "Climategate" like it is a real thing.


Denial?


----------



## Wez (Feb 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its not a science journal.


So your posting fake news, to imply real Science is fake?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> So your posting fake news, to imply real Science is fake?


That depends on you.  A fake-scientist.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> So your posting fake news, to imply real Science is fake?


Guess again, sherlock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2017)

*Exposed: How world leaders were duped into investing billions over manipulated global warming data *
*
The Mail on Sunday can reveal a landmark paper exaggerated global warming

It was rushed through and timed to influence the Paris agreement on climate change

America’s National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration broke its own rules

The report claimed the pause in global warming never existed, but it was based on misleading, ‘unverified’ data


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4192182/World-leaders-duped-manipulated-global-warming-data.html#ixzz4XvCej5QX 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4192182/World-leaders-duped-manipulated-global-warming-data.html#ixzz4XvCANv8A


----------



## Wez (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nostradamus predicted the downfall of the great white nation, and that what would be said was, "We won the presidency, yet lost the nation".


*More closet racism from Ratty, I'm willing to bet a whole bag full that melanin content has absolutely nothing to do with an entrepreneur or workers productivity....care to counter Ratty ?*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> So your posting fake news, to imply real Science is fake?



*The whole premise of Global Warming/Climate Change just got another big kick in the teeth today 02-06-2017....*
*The house of Cards is falling quite quick and the Dems are squirming like worms on a hot sidewalk.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

http://www.aei.org/publication/protestors-destroy-pristine-nd-environment-to-protest-low-probability-that-the-environment-will-be-damaged-in-future/
*Protestors destroy pristine ND environment to protest low probability that the environment will be damaged in future*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://www.aei.org/publication/protestors-destroy-pristine-nd-environment-to-protest-low-probability-that-the-environment-will-be-damaged-in-future/
> *Protestors destroy pristine ND environment to protest low probability that the environment will be damaged in future*


Morons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Morons.


Liberals.


----------



## Wez (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Output always increases with what?.........wait for it.........increase in money supply


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2017)

Wez said:


>


As they step forward we step back.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As they step forward we step back.



*No....we side step and flank em....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As they step forward we step back.


I don't think so, it's hard to get any force behind the batton when stepping back.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2017)

*Poor Poor Snowflakes....when will they learn.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Snowflakes....when will they learn.*


Never.


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

http://m.dailykos.com/story/2017/2/5/1630229/-Retired-NOAA-scientist-feels-slighted-sets-world-afire-in-revenge

Each of the above scientists then proceeds to patiently and factually rebut Rose’s and Bates’ claims, point by point, graph by graph.  I encourage you to check out the links to see what the debate is about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://m.dailykos.com/story/2017/2/5/1630229/-Retired-NOAA-scientist-feels-slighted-sets-world-afire-in-revenge
> 
> Each of the above scientists then proceeds to patiently and factually rebut Rose’s and Bates’ claims, point by point, graph by graph.  I encourage you to check out the links to see what the debate is about.


Fake news from a kook filled site.


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Funny when your narrative gets blown up Bernie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://m.dailykos.com/story/2017/2/5/1630229/-Retired-NOAA-scientist-feels-slighted-sets-world-afire-in-revenge
> 
> Each of the above scientists then proceeds to patiently and factually rebut Rose’s and Bates’ claims, point by point, graph by graph.  I encourage you to check out the links to see what the debate is about.


Why would he if you have a 97% consensus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would he if you have a 97% consensus.


3% is much higher than 97% with 100% false data.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 3% is much higher than 97% with 100% false data.


Wez is not an attorney or a scientist he says.  They seem so insecure about the 97% consensus.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2017)

NASA GISS global average temperature anomaly for January 2017 has been posted as 92 (hundredths of a degree Celsius above the reference baseline).  This is the second highest January in the GISS record, behind January 2016.

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Irony: Environmentalists Protesting North Dakota Pipeline Left Behind Tons of Waste, Could Contaminate Waterways

In case you missed it, the legal and bureaucratic battle over the Dakota Access and Keystone XL pipelines is finished. We won. President Donald J. Trump signed two executive orders to move forward with the projects. The Army Corp of Engineers signed off on the Dakota Access Pipeline’s final permit. And a judge refused to hear an appeal to block the project’s construction. After Trump won the 2016 election, it was only a matter of time before the incoming president would sign off on the projects. Hundreds of protestors flocked to Standing Rock Reservation in North Dakota to protest the pipeline’s construction, which activists say will desecrate their sacred burial grounds and would contaminate their drinking water along the 1,172-mile route.

There have been claims that Dakota Access LLC never consulted the local tribes about the pipeline. They were consulted 389 times. There are also archeologists on site just in case construction runs into a burial site.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Irony: Environmentalists Protesting North Dakota Pipeline Left Behind Tons of Waste, Could Contaminate Waterways
> 
> In case you missed it, the legal and bureaucratic battle over the Dakota Access and Keystone XL pipelines is finished. We won. President Donald J. Trump signed two executive orders to move forward with the projects. The Army Corp of Engineers signed off on the Dakota Access Pipeline’s final permit. And a judge refused to hear an appeal to block the project’s construction. After Trump won the 2016 election, it was only a matter of time before the incoming president would sign off on the projects. Hundreds of protestors flocked to Standing Rock Reservation in North Dakota to protest the pipeline’s construction, which activists say will desecrate their sacred burial grounds and would contaminate their drinking water along the 1,172-mile route.
> 
> There have been claims that Dakota Access LLC never consulted the local tribes about the pipeline. They were consulted 389 times. There are also archeologists on site just in case construction runs into a burial site.


Spoiled, leftist, pigs.
They have no idea what reality looks like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Spoiled, leftist, pigs.
> They have no idea what reality looks like.


The protestors were also accusing ACE hardware of over pricing propane that protestors needed for heating and cooking.  Auwe!


----------



## Wez (Feb 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Spoiled, leftist, pigs.
> They have no idea what reality looks like.


Coming from you, LOL


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://m.dailykos.com/story/2017/2/5/1630229/-Retired-NOAA-scientist-feels-slighted-sets-world-afire-in-revenge
> 
> Each of the above scientists then proceeds to patiently and factually rebut Rose’s and Bates’ claims, point by point, graph by graph.  I encourage you to check out the links to see what the debate is about.


*You have posted crap...*
*The NOAA has been exposed, NASA and their cobbled data have been exposed.*
*Al Gore and his sack of dung have been exposed. Etc...*
*Of course the lying pieces of shit are going to circle the wagons, to protect the cash cow they've *
*created by falsifying data and bilking the countries/businesses that were coerced/manipulated into*
*this outrageous koolaid scheme. *

*You are a classic Johnny come lately to the table and slurping at the stale lies they have sold the lemming who'll*
*listen. *
*Weezy and the rest of the rodents are going to have egg on their faces when this fiasco is *
*finally exposed completely.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2017)

espola said:


> NASA GISS global average temperature anomaly for January 2017 has been posted as 92 (hundredths of a degree Celsius above the reference baseline).  This is the second highest January in the GISS record, behind January 2016.
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt



*100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering*
Posted on December 28,2016   by Tony Heller
Climate Central just ran this piece, which the Washington Post picked up on. They claimed the US was “overwhelmingly hot” in 2016, and temperatures have risen 1,5°F since the 19th century.






The U.S. Has Been Overwhelmingly Hot This Year | Climate Central

The first problem with their analysis is that the US had very little hot weather in 2016. The percentage of hot days was below average, and ranked 80th since 1895. Only 4.4% of days were over 95°F, compared with the long term average of 4.9%. Climate Central is conflating mild temperatures with hot ones.







They also claim US temperatures rose 1.5°F since the 19th century, which is what NOAA shows.







Climate at a Glance | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI)

The problem with the NOAA graph is that it is fake data. NOAA creates the warming trend by altering the data. The NOAA raw data shows no warming over the past century






The adjustments being made are almost exactly 1.5°F, which is the claimed warming in the article.







The adjustments correlate almost perfectly with atmospheric CO2. NOAA is adjusting the data to match global warming theory. This is known as PBEM (Policy Based Evidence Making.)


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2017)

The hockey stick of adjustments since 1970 is due almost entirely to NOAA fabricating missing station data. In 2016, more than 42% of their monthly station data was missing, so they simply made it up. This is easy to identify because they mark fabricated temperatures with an “E” in their database.






When presented with my claims of fraud, NOAA typically tries to arm wave it away with these two complaints.


They use gridded data and I am using un-gridded data.
They “have to” adjust the data because of Time Of Observation Bias and station moves.
Both claims are easily debunked. The only effect that gridding has is to lower temperatures slightly. The trend of gridded data is almost identical to the trend of un-gridded data.






Time of Observation Bias (TOBS) is a real problem, but is very small. TOBS is based on the idea that if you reset a min/max thermometer too close to the afternoon maximum, you will double count warm temperatures (and vice-versa if thermometer is reset in the morning.) Their claim is that during the hot 1930’s most stations reset their thermometers in the afternoon.

This is easy to test by using only the stations which did not reset their thermometers in the afternoon during the 1930’s. The pattern is almost identical to that of all stations. No warming over the past century. Note that the graph below tends to show too much warming due to morning TOBS.







NOAA’s own documents show that the TOBS adjustment is small (0.3°F) and goes flat after 1990.







← Understanding Progressive Thinking
Obama/Kerry Foreign Policy Explained →
*100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering*
Posted on December 28, 2016 by tonyheller
Climate Central just ran this piece, which the Washington Post picked up on. They claimed the US was “overwhelmingly hot” in 2016, and temperatures have risen 1,5°F since the 19th century.



The U.S. Has Been Overwhelmingly Hot This Year | Climate Central

The first problem with their analysis is that the US had very little hot weather in 2016. The percentage of hot days was below average, and ranked 80th since 1895. Only 4.4% of days were over 95°F, compared with the long term average of 4.9%. Climate Central is conflating mild temperatures with hot ones.



They also claim US temperatures rose 1.5°F since the 19th century, which is what NOAA shows.



Climate at a Glance | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI)

The problem with the NOAA graph is that it is fake data. NOAA creates the warming trend by altering the data. The NOAA raw data shows no warming over the past century



The adjustments being made are almost exactly 1.5°F, which is the claimed warming in the article.



The adjustments correlate almost perfectly with atmospheric CO2. NOAA is adjusting the data to match global warming theory. This is known as PBEM (Policy Based Evidence Making.)



The hockey stick of adjustments since 1970 is due almost entirely to NOAA fabricating missing station data. In 2016, more than 42% of their monthly station data was missing, so they simply made it up. This is easy to identify because they mark fabricated temperatures with an “E” in their database.



When presented with my claims of fraud, NOAA typically tries to arm wave it away with these two complaints.


They use gridded data and I am using un-gridded data.
They “have to” adjust the data because of Time Of Observation Bias and station moves.
Both claims are easily debunked. The only effect that gridding has is to lower temperatures slightly. The trend of gridded data is almost identical to the trend of un-gridded data.



Time of Observation Bias (TOBS) is a real problem, but is very small. TOBS is based on the idea that if you reset a min/max thermometer too close to the afternoon maximum, you will double count warm temperatures (and vice-versa if thermometer is reset in the morning.) Their claim is that during the hot 1930’s most stations reset their thermometers in the afternoon.

This is easy to test by using only the stations which did not reset their thermometers in the afternoon during the 1930’s. The pattern is almost identical to that of all stations. No warming over the past century. Note that the graph below tends to show too much warming due to morning TOBS.



NOAA’s own documents show that the TOBS adjustment is small (0.3°F) and goes flat after 1990.



https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/img/climate/research/ushcn/ts.ushcn_anom25_diffs_pg.gif

Gavin Schmidt at NASA explains very clearly why the US temperature record does not need to be adjusted.

You could throw out 50 percent of the station data or more, and you’d get basically the same answers.

One recent innovation is the set up of a climate reference network alongside the current stations so that they can look for potentially serious issues at the large scale – and they haven’t found any yet.







NASA – NASA Climatologist Gavin Schmidt Discusses the Surface Temperature Record

NOAA has always known that the US is not warming.







U.S. Data Since 1895 Fail To Show Warming Trend – NYTimes.com

All of the claims in the Climate Central article are bogus. The US is not warming and 2016 was not a hot year in the US. It was a very mild year.


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2017)

*Spola another Koolaid chasing Lemming....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2017)

*There's the TRUTH in one Cartoon you silly little Lemming.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The protestors were also accusing ACE hardware of over pricing propane that protestors needed for heating and cooking.  Auwe!


Maybe the snowflakes missed capitalism 101?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe the snowflakes missed capitalism 101?


But it was the actual snowflakes that was driving Cap 101.


----------



## HBE (Feb 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Irony: Environmentalists Protesting North Dakota Pipeline Left Behind Tons of Waste, Could Contaminate Waterways
> 
> In case you missed it, the legal and bureaucratic battle over the Dakota Access and Keystone XL pipelines is finished. We won. President Donald J. Trump signed two executive orders to move forward with the projects. The Army Corp of Engineers signed off on the Dakota Access Pipeline’s final permit. And a judge refused to hear an appeal to block the project’s construction. After Trump won the 2016 election, it was only a matter of time before the incoming president would sign off on the projects. Hundreds of protestors flocked to Standing Rock Reservation in North Dakota to protest the pipeline’s construction, which activists say will desecrate their sacred burial grounds and would contaminate their drinking water along the 1,172-mile route.
> 
> There have been claims that Dakota Access LLC never consulted the local tribes about the pipeline. They were consulted 389 times. There are also archeologists on site just in case construction runs into a burial site.


There's also Paleontologist and Native American observers that  watch the excavation of pipeline.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice Before/After slide picture of Oroville Dam

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/18/us/southern-california-storm/index.html


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

National Snow and Ice Data Center has been gathering satellite data on Antarctic Sea Ice extent since 1979.  Now in Southern Hemisphere Summer, the Antarctic sea ice coverage extent is the lowest area in their record - and there is about another month left until the usual annual low point.

https://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/


----------



## Wez (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> National Snow and Ice Data Center has been gathering satellite data on Antarctic Sea Ice extent since 1979.  Now in Southern Hemisphere Summer, the Antarctic sea ice coverage extent is the lowest area in their record - and there is about another month left until the usual annual low point.
> 
> https://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/


But's it's been cold and rainy here, there must be more ice in Antarctica???  The Earth can't be warming if I feel cold...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> But's it's been cold and rainy here, there must be more ice in Antarctica???  The Earth can't be warming if I feel cold...


Uhhhhh it's summer down there tootse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> National Snow and Ice Data Center has been gathering satellite data on Antarctic Sea Ice extent since 1979.  Now in Southern Hemisphere Summer, the Antarctic sea ice coverage extent is the lowest area in their record - and there is about another month left until the usual annual low point.
> 
> https://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/


Part of the 97% I am sure, liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> But's it's been cold and rainy here, there must be more ice in Antarctica???  The Earth can't be warming if I feel cold...


I bet the boys loved your dumb ass in high school.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Part of the 97% I am sure, liar.


I see you are still avoiding facts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> I see you are still avoiding facts.


What treasonous act did Flynn commit?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What treasonous act did Flynn commit?


Violation of the Logan Act of 1799, at least once.  little jeffie is trying really hard to keep his fingers out of that tarball.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What treasonous act did Flynn commit?


 He lied to the Vice-President and the President said he couldn't trust him, isn't that enough right there? . . . besides undercutting American foreign policy as a citizen and all the other things that will be uncovered concerning Trump and Russia. Flynn's actions may end up being the least of the criminal and unsavory acts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Violation of the Logan Act of 1799, at least once.  little jeffie is trying really hard to keep his fingers out of that tarball.


I gave you an old rating as this is now ancient news as far as news cycles go . . . but I know, I know, LE keeps asking, then ignoring, asking, then ignoring. It's like he never reads a newspaper, watches any news (beyond infowars or Breitbart fed outlets like faux and Limbaugh) or talks to anyone in the real world.


----------



## Wez (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What treasonous act did Flynn commit?


No idea if Flynn is guilty, but I'm curious to see how it plays out, here is the relevant law:

"18 U.S. Code Chapter 115 - TREASON, SEDITION, AND SUBVERSIVE ACTIVITIES

_Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or_

_Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or_

_Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof—_

_Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction._

_If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Violation of the Logan Act of 1799, at least once.  little jeffie is trying really hard to keep his fingers out of that tarball.


Pfffttttt.
At least once?
Says who? Anyone of consequence? That matters? That can bring charges?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttttt.
> At least once?
> Says who? Anyone of consequence? That matters? That can bring charges?


He was fired.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was fired.


Hmmm....
So being fired means he committed treason?
Any precedent for that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm....
> So being fired means he committed treason?
> Any precedent for that?


You asked if anyone of consequence, how about his boss? . . . and like Trump STILL talking about the election and Hillary, it's over, there may be hearings, court proceedings (Trump may now be sucking up to Flynn so he doesn't squeal like a pig), and possible further consequences (both of the election and the Trump/Russia alliance), but Flynn is gone. Treason? We'll see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Violation of the Logan Act of 1799, at least once.  little jeffie is trying really hard to keep his fingers out of that tarball.


No one has ever been convicted under the law in the 218 years it's been on the books.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/02/16/michael-flynn-has-absolutely-nothing-to-fear-from-the-logan-act/?utm_term=.815003a01122


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one has ever been convicted under the law in the 218 years it's been on the books.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/02/16/michael-flynn-has-absolutely-nothing-to-fear-from-the-logan-act/?utm_term=.815003a01122


First time for everything . . . as this has been an election and now presidency chock full of first.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You asked if anyone of consequence, how about his boss? . . . and like Trump STILL talking about the election and Hillary, it's over, there may be hearings, court proceedings (Trump may now be sucking up to Flynn so he doesn't squeal like a pig), and possible further consequences (both of the election and the Trump/Russia alliance), but Flynn is gone. Treason? We'll see.


The President can bring charges of treason?
Really?
Are you sure or have once again thrown crap out there to see what sticks?
Flynn is gone, that's a given.The question is did he commit treason?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The President can bring charges of treason?
> Really?
> Are you sure or have once again thrown crap out there to see what sticks?
> Flynn is gone, that's a given.The question is did he commit treason?


His boss fired him, why so hung up on the treason angle?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First time for everything . . . as this has been an election and now presidency chock full of first.


Ahhh...finally a rational statement from Ratman...
I knew you were in there somewhere...welcome back, if only briefly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His boss fired him, why so hung up on the treason angle?


That's what espola and much of the far left is clamoring for....
I agree, he's out. End of story.
But folks got keep beating the treason drum...all they are beating is a dead horse....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's what espola and much of the far left is clamoring for....
> I agree, he's out. End of story.
> But folks got keep beating the treason drum...all they are beating is a dead horse....


I'd rather that he get immunity for his testimony . . . then he could make a fortune writing a book and on the lecture circuit . . . enter President Ryan.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'd rather that he get immunity for his testimony . . . then he could make a fortune writing a book and on the lecture circuit . . . enter President Ryan.


Way to dream big!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea if Flynn is guilty, but I'm curious to see how it plays out, here is the relevant law:
> 
> "18 U.S. Code Chapter 115 - TREASON, SEDITION, AND SUBVERSIVE ACTIVITIES
> 
> ...


Good luck enforcing this law tootse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was fired.


He resigned liar.  Back to your safe zone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You asked if anyone of consequence, how about his boss? . . . and like Trump STILL talking about the election and Hillary, it's over, there may be hearings, court proceedings (Trump may now be sucking up to Flynn so he doesn't squeal like a pig), and possible further consequences (both of the election and the Trump/Russia alliance), but Flynn is gone. Treason? We'll see.


No, you won't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First time for everything . . . as this has been an election and now presidency chock full of first.


No, it's not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Way to dream big!


It's been a barbecue nightmare for snowflakes.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttttt.


Brilliant rebuttal.  You have convinced us all he is innocent, despite his implicit admissions.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one has ever been convicted under the law in the 218 years it's been on the books.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/02/16/michael-flynn-has-absolutely-nothing-to-fear-from-the-logan-act/?utm_term=.815003a01122


So you agree it's on the books.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The President can bring charges of treason?
> Really?
> Are you sure or have once again thrown crap out there to see what sticks?
> Flynn is gone, that's a given.The question is did he commit treason?


When back-pedaling like that, you should occasionally check behind you for obstacles.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's what espola and much of the far left is clamoring for....
> I agree, he's out. End of story.
> But folks got keep beating the treason drum...all they are beating is a dead horse....


Clamoring?    You asked a question (that has been asked before).  I answered (with the same answer as before).


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He resigned liar.  Back to your safe zone.


Trump said he fired him. Which one was lying?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Brilliant rebuttal.  You have convinced us all he is innocent, despite his implicit admissions.


My argument never said he was innocent. although in this country one is innocent until proven guilty.
My question was what treasonous act did Flynn commit?
So far the answer is has been to publish  The US Code.
So once again, what treasonous act to Flynn commit?
No answer, lot's of speculation from many, and arguments from both sides. 
Once again has Flynn been charged with treason?
The answer is still no.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> My argument never said he was innocent. although in this country one is innocent until proven guilty.
> My question was what treasonous act did Flynn commit?
> So far the answer is has been to publish  The US Code.
> So once again, what treasonous act to Flynn commit?
> ...


So relax then.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Clamoring?    You asked a question (that has been asked before).  I answered (with the same answer as before).


Yeah and you continue claiming he committed treason....
Pretty serious charge.
Yet he's a free man, no charges filed.
I'm gonna grab a beer and ponder why this man is free to walk the streets...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So relax then.


The nut cases on the left are the ones claiming treason...
But I'll go ahead and take your advise....time for a beer and a shot of Patron....
Stay out of the surf/storm runoff for a couple days Ratman.....


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah and you continue claiming he committed treason....
> Pretty serious charge.
> Yet he's a free man, no charges filed.
> I'm gonna grab a beer and ponder why this man is free to walk the streets...


Maybe he's out walking with dick and w.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He resigned liar.  Back to your safe zone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The nut cases on the left are the ones claiming treason...
> But I'll go ahead and take your advise....time for a beer and a shot of Patron....
> Stay out of the surf/storm runoff for a couple days Ratman.....


Just got back from CostCo, I bought a bottle of the Kirkland brand Silver, it's 100% pure blue agave and some online reviews (and my pal) claim it is comparable to the Patron Silver at 1/4 the price ($20 to $80) . . . we'll see. I am a bit of a tequila snob, so we'll see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just got back from CostCo, I bought a bottle of the Kirkland brand Silver, it's 100% pure blue agave and some online reviews (and my pal) claim it is comparable to the Patron Silver at 1/4 the price ($20 to $80) . . . we'll see. I am a bit of a tequila snob, so we'll see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Brilliant rebuttal.  You have convinced us all he is innocent, despite his implicit admissions.


The sound of hot air rushing out of your brain.  Just like your history lesson on SCOTUS appointees.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


"Its always your favorite sin, that'll do you in..."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said: ↑
No one has ever been convicted under the law in the 218 years *it's been on the books.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...ar-from-the-logan-act/?utm_term=.815003a01122



espola said:


> So you agree it's on the books.


What was your first clue that LE agrees?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> When back-pedaling like that, you should occasionally check behind you for obstacles.


The sound of MORE hot air rushing out of your brain. Just like your history lesson on SCOTUS appointees.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Clamoring?    You asked a question (that has been asked before).  I answered (with the same answer as before).


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Trump said he fired him. Which one was lying?


You of course.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Brilliant rebuttal.  You have convinced us all he is innocent, despite his implicit admissions.


I love when you speak for everyone, but not as much as when you people make predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Its always your favorite sin, that'll do you in..."


"Run like poison in my blood.."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when you speak for everyone, but not as much as when you people make predictions.


Especially when he makes predictions about the past.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2017)

The comments near the end of the Spencer article on Oroville Dam have better news about the situation than most of the news reports I have read or watched.

http://www.drroyspencer.com/2017/02/why-the-oroville-dam-wont-fail/


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a small bird feeder hanging off a tree at the edge of our patio.  Below it is a Rubbermaid container in which I keep the current stock of seed, which I usually buy in 10-20 pound bags when I see a good deal at hardware or pet stores.  

During the rainstorms of the last few days, the top was blown off the container, and water accumulated a couple of inches deep in it.  I dumped out as much water as I could and then got some more of the water off by putting the seed into collanders lined with paper towels.  The I cycled the seed through our fruit dehydrator which had room for about 15% of it at a time.  After I got all the seed back into the container and brought it in out of the wet patio, I threw in a few slices of dried-out bread-loaf heels (that were being saved for the birds) and shook up the mix every couple of hours.  This morning the bread slices are all soft and moist and the seed is noticeably drier.


----------



## Wez (Feb 19, 2017)

espola said:


> I have a small bird feeder hanging off a tree at the edge of our patio.  Below it is a Rubbermaid container in which I keep the current stock of seed, which I usually buy in 10-20 pound bags when I see a good deal at hardware or pet stores.
> 
> During the rainstorms of the last few days, the top was blown off the container, and water accumulated a couple of inches deep in it.  I dumped out as much water as I could and then got some more of the water off by putting the seed into collanders lined with paper towels.  The I cycled the seed through our fruit dehydrator which had room for about 15% of it at a time.  After I got all the seed back into the container and brought it in out of the wet patio, I threw in a few slices of dried-out bread-loaf heels (that were being saved for the birds) and shook up the mix every couple of hours.  This morning the bread slices are all soft and moist and the seed is noticeably drier.


Don't throw these away when you see them in stuff you buy.  They're very useful, put them in gym bags and tons of other places you want to keep dry.

https://www.google.com/search?q=keep+dry+packets&espvd=2&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi7xrns0pzSAhUS82MKHUz_APkQsxgIHA&biw=1920&bih=960


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2017)

espola said:


> I have a small bird feeder hanging off a tree at the edge of our patio.  Below it is a Rubbermaid container in which I keep the current stock of seed, which I usually buy in 10-20 pound bags when I see a good deal at hardware or pet stores.
> 
> During the rainstorms of the last few days, the top was blown off the container, and water accumulated a couple of inches deep in it.  I dumped out as much water as I could and then got some more of the water off by putting the seed into collanders lined with paper towels.  The I cycled the seed through our fruit dehydrator which had room for about 15% of it at a time.  After I got all the seed back into the container and brought it in out of the wet patio, I threw in a few slices of dried-out bread-loaf heels (that were being saved for the birds) and shook up the mix every couple of hours.  This morning the bread slices are all soft and moist and the seed is noticeably drier.


Great, sounds like you forgot your Sat pills.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't throw these away when you see them in stuff you buy.  They're very useful, put them in gym bags and tons of other places you want to keep dry.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=keep+dry+packets&espvd=2&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi7xrns0pzSAhUS82MKHUz_APkQsxgIHA&biw=1920&bih=960


I heard they are good in coffee, give it a try.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe he's out walking with dick and w.


Maybe?
Maybe you had too many Bud's Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just got back from CostCo, I bought a bottle of the Kirkland brand Silver, it's 100% pure blue agave and some online reviews (and my pal) claim it is comparable to the Patron Silver at 1/4 the price ($20 to $80) . . . we'll see. I am a bit of a tequila snob, so we'll see.


We will expect a full & complete report.
I understand if you drink enough of the stuff it kills the bad juju from surfing in the storm runoff.
Keep us posted....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2017)

_
is from pages 88-89 of Arnold Kling’s splendid 2016 book, Specialization and Trade: A Re-introduction to Economics:


[Jesse] Ausubel points out that even as farm output and overall population have increased, use of water in the United States has actually declined since 1970.  That change reflects greater efficiency in farming.  (Ask your friends who proudly “buy local” whether they know how much water their local farmers used compared with the distant farmers from the supermarket imports produce.)_

_…._

_*Generally speaking, in a market economy, the combination of incentives and human ingenuity has permitted the human population to grow with a reduction in the rate of resource use.*  By selling books in digital format, online retailer Amazon is letting us read more while using less paper; Airbnb is giving us more places to sleep without building hotels; and iTunes is allowing us to listen to more music without manufacturing records.  We are not only leaving future generations with more know-how and more tools of production, we are also leaving them with more wilderness, more forest, and more vegetation.

_
I haven't read the book yet.  But I'm sure it addresses the fact that as the world gets richer we are having less kids too.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ...I haven't read the book yet.  But I'm sure ...


Please continue.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Nobody cares about your bird feeder.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


And Espola is not having any more kids either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nobody cares about your bird feeder.


THE EFFING BIRDS DO YOU CRUEL AND INHUMANE SON OF A #@!%*+%$#~!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> THE EFFING BIRDS DO YOU CRUEL AND INHUMANE SON OF A #@!%*+%$#~!


Safe Zone language.  For the birds.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And Espola is not having any more kids either.


Maybe, maybe not.







My grandmother is the little girl seated on the high chair.  To the left is her father, about 63 in this picture, holding her little brother.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe, maybe not.


Planned parenthood might be helpful.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Planned parenthood might be helpful.


In those days (picture was taken in 1904), parents planned to have as many kids as possible.  The six older ones had already grown up and moved out.  The country had plenty of room for them.  

Great-grandfather needed many hands to run that farm - the three people on the left and the man standing in the rear are hired help, according to the legend on the photo.  His wife (the third after outliving two others) is the lady in the white blouse seated on the right.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> His wife (the third after outliving two others)


In days gone by, women actually used to die in childbirth pretty often.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> In days gone by, women actually used to die in childbirth pretty often.


Even knowing that, they were willing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> In those days (picture was taken in 1904), parents planned to have as many kids as possible.  The six older ones had already grown up and moved out.  The country had plenty of room for them.
> 
> Great-grandfather needed many hands to run that farm - the three people on the left and the man standing in the rear are hired help, according to the legend on the photo.  His wife (the third after outliving two others) is the lady in the white blouse seated on the right.


Thatʻs what I figured.  Youʻre not running a farm I take it.  If you were, youʻde have no time for me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> In days gone by, women actually used to die in childbirth pretty often.


Women still die in child birth...1000 a year in the USA.
About twice accidental gun deaths per year.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs what I figured.  Youʻre not running a farm I take it.  If you were, youʻde have no time for me.


No desire for farming in my blood, outside of fruit trees and small vegetable gardens.  My grandmother was smart enough to marry a non-farmer.  He was a teamster who drove horses for lumbering and road construction, and she worked as a schoolteacher and town clerk.  Of course, they still lived on a farm and raised dairy cattle, pigs, chickens, rabbits, etc in the horse barn, but it wasn't their real occupation.  Then my father went to college to be a teacher, principal and superintendent, and my mother eventually got a night-school degree, so they had clean indoor jobs with scheduled days off.  I took the hint.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Uhhhhh it's summer down there tootse.



*Wez is not that bright, monkeys can cut and paste on his level.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez is not that bright, monkeys can cut and paste on his level.....*


Retail Finance is a jungle.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> THE EFFING BIRDS DO YOU CRUEL AND INHUMANE SON OF A #@!%*+%$#~!


*You cuss and go high order over ...Birds ?*
*Yet you think it's quite all right for the Democrats to destroy the country at every turn...*
*Man o man Ratty you're one screwed up dude....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The bicycle to the far left would be very nice to still possess....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> In those days (picture was taken in 1904), parents planned to have as many kids as possible.  The six older ones had already grown up and moved out.  The country had plenty of room for them.
> 
> Great-grandfather needed many hands to run that farm - the three people on the left and the man standing in the rear are hired help, according to the legend on the photo.  His wife (the third after outliving two others) is the lady in the white blouse seated on the right.


Really? No illegals, how did they ever get the crops harvested?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Women still die in child birth...1000 a year in the USA.
> About twice accidental gun deaths per year.


So you mean the lie that women have to abort babies in order to survive is in fact a lie?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Women still die in child birth...1000 a year in the USA.
> About twice accidental gun deaths per year.


Yeah wizbag your comment was extremely dumb.
As are your "dumb" imogee's,


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody cares about your granny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah wizbag your comment was extremely dumb.
> As are your "dumb" imogee's,


Are you crying lying?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Women still die in child birth...1000 a year in the USA.
> About twice accidental gun deaths per year.


The researchers estimated that 18.5 mothers died for every 100,000 births in the U.S. in 2013, a total of almost 800 deaths. That is more than double the maternal *mortality rate* in Saudi Arabia and Canada, and more than triple the rate in the United Kingdom

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/maternal-deaths-in-childbirth-rise-in-the-us/2014/05/02/abf7df96-d229-11e3-9e25-188ebe1fa93b_story.html?utm_term=.b074289cab0c
https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2010/apr/12/maternal-mortality-rates-millennium-development-goals
http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=2223


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The researchers estimated that 18.5 mothers died for every 100,000 births in the U.S. in 2013, a total of almost 800 deaths. That is more than double the maternal *mortality rate* in Saudi Arabia and Canada, and more than triple the rate in the United Kingdom
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/maternal-deaths-in-childbirth-rise-in-the-us/2014/05/02/abf7df96-d229-11e3-9e25-188ebe1fa93b_story.html?utm_term=.b074289cab0c
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2010/apr/12/maternal-mortality-rates-millennium-development-goals
> http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=2223




U.S. 
Maternal mortality rate:
14 deaths/100,000 live births (2015 est.)

Saudi Arabia 
Maternal mortality rate:
12 deaths/100,000 live births (2015 est.)

Canada 
Maternal mortality rate:
7 deaths/100,000 live births (2015 est.)

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/sa.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying lying?


Why would I be crying?
My life is blessed.
The sniffling wankers on the left seem to be the ones that are crying. 
About the time I start feeling down, I think of those silly ignorantly foolish folks on the left.,..
I smile & thank God.
You have a wonderful ratman...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The researchers estimated that 18.5 mothers died for every 100,000 births in the U.S. in 2013, a total of almost 800 deaths. That is more than double the maternal *mortality rate* in Saudi Arabia and Canada, and more than triple the rate in the United Kingdom
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/maternal-deaths-in-childbirth-rise-in-the-us/2014/05/02/abf7df96-d229-11e3-9e25-188ebe1fa93b_story.html?utm_term=.b074289cab0c
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2010/apr/12/maternal-mortality-rates-millennium-development-goals
> http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=2223


This will probably earn a dumb rating from your best bud...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> This will probably earn a dumb rating from your best bud...


The fact that the efficiency of our health system is well below that of many other countries yet we pay the most?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The fact that the efficiency of our health system is well below that of many other countries yet we pay the most?


Sad but true...
How would you make our health care more efficient & less expensive?
Do you think ACA did either?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The fact that the efficiency of our health system is well below that of many other countries yet we pay the most?


Are you personally getting the service that you want at a price you can afford?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sad but true...
> How would you make our health care more efficient & less expensive?
> Do you think ACA did either?


Ask all the people who would be dead or homeless if it weren't for the ACA.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ask all the people who would be dead or homeless if it weren't for the ACA.


*Should we start with the 6,000 plus that inhabit the Santa Ana River area by Angels Stadium ?*

*I'll bet the misrepresenting Mayor of LA can answer that one with a smirk on his face.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ask all the people who would be dead or homeless if it weren't for the ACA.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2017)

Are you personally getting the service that you want at a price you can afford?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Nice info, but let us not give the snowflakes too many facts at once, they are still having a hard time dealing with reality. I wouldn't want to be responsible for their demise.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ask all the people who would be dead or homeless if it weren't for the ACA.


WTF?
That's your answer?
Why don't you point out some of those folks...how many people we talking about?
While you're at it, how many people died that had health insurance before ACA?
How many people are homeless in spite of the ACA.
Pffft......


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice info, but let us not give the snowflakes too many facts at once, they are still having a hard time dealing with reality. I wouldn't want to be responsible for their demise.


If not you, someone other than themselves would be.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why don't you point out some of those folks...how many people we talking about?
> While you're at it, how many people died that had health insurance before ACA?


http://obamacarefacts.com/facts-on-deaths-due-to-lack-of-health-insurance-in-us/

_It’s estimated there are between 20,000 and 45,000 deaths a year due to lack of health insurance. Get the facts on mortality and health insurance in the US by reading our breakdown of past studies and reports below._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://obamacarefacts.com/facts-on-deaths-due-to-lack-of-health-insurance-in-us/
> 
> _It’s estimated there are between 20,000 and 45,000 deaths a year due to lack of health insurance. Get the facts on mortality and health insurance in the US by reading our breakdown of past studies and reports below._


Fake news


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fake news


I think you have fake IQ....

Idiot calls anything he disagrees with fake...


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think you have fake IQ....
> 
> Idiot calls anything he disagrees with fake...


It appears to be Izzy's way of dealing with reality.  He twists around anything unpleasant.  Ask him about "spreadsheets" or "Fed fund rates".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think you have fake IQ....
> 
> Idiot calls anything he disagrees with fake...


Idiot calls anything he agrees with real.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Idiot calls anything he agrees with real.


I cite sources, unlike you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears to be Izzy's way of dealing with reality.  He twists around anything unpleasant.  Ask him about "spreadsheets" or "Fed fund rates".


Your reputation precedes you, from the Fed Funds rate to the history of SCOTUS appointees.  Please continue.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your reputation precedes you, from the Fed Funds rate to the history of SCOTUS appointees.  Please continue.


q.e.d.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I cite sources, unlike you.


*No you don't, you LYING piece of dung. You shirk away and post Mama's meme's....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I cite sources, unlike you.


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Your usual trigger squeeze to disassemble a firearm.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your usual trigger squeeze to disassemble a firearm.


??? I have no idea what that means.  Please explain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> ??? I have no idea what that means.  Please explain.


Ignorance is no excuse, but we are so used to your ignorance we will make an exception for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears to be Izzy's way of dealing with reality.  He twists around anything unpleasant.  Ask him about "spreadsheets" or "Fed fund rates".


I thought I might miss Izzy while he is on ignore . . . apparently I'm not missing a thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought I might miss Izzy while he is on ignore . . . apparently I'm not missing a thing.


That dress is a little too small for you isnʻt it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> ??? I have no idea what that means.  Please explain.


I remember.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I remember.


Remember you are 50 years younger than Magoo, plus he is still suffering with concussion affects.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I remember.


I guess we'll all just have to take your word for that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess we'll all just have to take your word for that?


That's how the safe zone works.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> ??? I have no idea what that means.


Shocking


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I remember.


 Maybe you can help Izzy out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe you can help Izzy out.


Izzy is still waiting for you to remember the name of the finance infomercial guy selling the six part how to get rich pitch at 3 in the morning.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Izzy is still waiting for you to remember the name of the finance infomercial guy selling the six part how to get rich pitch at 3 in the morning.


I don't remember anything in that pitch about getting rich quick.

Except maybe for the guy doing the pitching.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't remember anything in that pitch about getting rich quick.


Yes. That was the point.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes. That was the point.


non sequitur


----------



## Wez (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> non sequitur


It's who he is...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's who he is...


Must be Izzy back hidden back there you are referring to.


----------



## Wez (Feb 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must be Izzy back hidden back there you are referring to.


Surprised to see you up this early.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must be Izzy back hidden back there you are referring to.


Is every lefty a little girl? Don't answer that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Surprised to see you up this early.


The alarm is set for 4:10 am every work day.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

The latest storm has moved out of NorCal and the damkeepers managed to keep Oroville Dam from collapsing --

http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cdecapp/resapp/resDetailOrig.action?resid=ORO

One point that has not been made in the news reports is that the normal way to control the lake's level is through the powerhouse at the bottom of the main body of the dam.  Oroville was built as a bidrectional pumped-storage facility, in which water is let out of the dam spinning the turbines and generators when electric demand is high, and then when supply exceeds demand water can be pumped back up into the lake to use later.  To facilitate this, the bed of the Feather River was altered into a flat channel from the  powerhouse outlet almost to Oroville city mints, where the water is diverted into the basins dug out in the hydraulic-mining debris, called the Thermalito Forebay.  The earth and rock excavated from the basins was used to build the main body of the dam, transported up by a purpose-built railway.

However, one of the side-effects of the partial collapse of the main spillway is that a lot of loose material - sand, rocks, trees, asphalt and concrete - was washed down into the powerhouse channel, effectively shutting it off from the Forebay and thus keeping the powerhouse out of action.  Because of that, the lake will not get below the level of the spillway gates (see graphic linked above) until the channel is cleared, and that clearing cannot be done until the spillway stops spilling.

"That's some catch, that Catch-22."
"It's the best there is."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The latest storm has moved out of NorCal and the damkeepers managed to keep Oroville Dam from collapsing --
> 
> http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cdecapp/resapp/resDetailOrig.action?resid=ORO
> 
> ...


Great movie.
The mountain in the background loosely translates to "goat tit mountain". Thats what my grandfather called it.
As a kid, my brothers and I would take the dirt road from grandad's house, on the trail 90's gramps had, down the hill on the other side of "goat tit", and follow the dirt road to the runway, take a left, and go all the way to the end.
That beach was pristine.
We speared pompano, and seabass. I even got a giant needlefish with my sling once.
My mother saute'd the pompano folded in paper bags.

The place was surreal. It was in the middle of nowhere.
You'd ride down this long, bumpy dirt road, and then all of a sudden, you were on a giant runway that led straight to an isolated, white sand beach, with incredible coral reefs.
We fished from that beach as well. Roosterfish, and sierra, bass and sculpin.


I understand they built a "club med" there in the late 80s.
I cant imagine it that way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> non sequitur





espola said:


> I don't remember anything.....


Waffle on


----------



## Wez (Feb 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Great movie.
> The mountain in the background loosely translates to "goat tit mountain". Thats what my grandfather called it.
> As a kid, my brothers and I would take the dirt road from grandad's house, on the trail 90's gramps had, down the hill on the other side of "goat tit", and follow the dirt road to the runway, take a left, and go all the way to the end.
> That beach was pristine.
> ...


Nobody cares about your grandad's house...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nobody cares about your grandad's house...





Bernie Sanders said:


> Great movie.
> The mountain in the background loosely translates to "goat tit mountain". Thats what my grandfather called it.
> As a kid, my brothers and I would take the dirt road from grandad's house, on the trail 90's gramps had, down the hill on the other side of "goat tit", and follow the dirt road to the runway, take a left, and go all the way to the end.
> That beach was pristine.
> ...


Coral reefs?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nobody cares about your grandad's house...


I know.
Couldnt resist, especially since it was espola who posted it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coral reefs?


The beach was pure white sand, and went you went in the water, there were big sections of reef just off the beach.
crystal clear water, and nobody around for miles.

The movie set was still there.
Buildings, old rusted out airplane parts, and a runway that led straight to the beach.
My grandad had a big dummy bomb in his house he scavanged from the site.
It was super cool for ten or eleven year old kids.
I can attest, first hand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The beach was pure white sand, and went you went in the water, there were big sections of reef just off the beach.
> crystal clear water, and nobody around for miles.
> 
> The movie set was still there.
> ...


Where is it? Not the Trump bomb . . . the beach?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where is it? Not the Trump bomb . . . the beach?


Bahia San Carlos


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bahia San Carlos


Never heard of it . . . which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never heard of it . . . which is probably a good thing.


There wasnt much there. My grandad took his camper and boat down there and built a house in the early seventies.
The fishing was the best in the world back then.

I never went back after he died down there.
I prefer to remember it like it was.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

Ice age prognostications....


https://youtu.be/ttLBqB0qDko


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ice age prognostications....
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ttLBqB0qDko


You keep bringing up this same old turkey.  Newsweek and Time are your best sources?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There wasnt much there. My grandad took his camper and boat down there and built a house in the early seventies.
> The fishing was the best in the world back then.
> 
> I never went back after he died down there.
> I prefer to remember it like it was.


My gramps had acreage in Evergreen Colorado, beautiful. Streams running year round with trout . . . great memories, camping, eating the trout I caught, smores, baked potatoes in the fire etc. A special place I will probably never see again, like you, probably wouldn't want to.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My gramps had acreage in Evergreen Colorado, beautiful. Streams running year round with trout . . . great memories, camping, eating the trout I caught, smores, baked potatoes in the fire etc. A special place I will probably never see again, like you, probably wouldn't want to.


Thats funny because mine lived in a cabin on a lake in Colorado before he moved to Mexico.
He had a real (Brown) bear skin on the wall he shot, and we caught rainbows in the lake.
I remember my dad kicking me in the ass when I stood up in the boat.
I landed on the floor.
Last time I ever did that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

Climate was cool this evening, and got cooler when Oceanside iced crosstown rival El Camino 5-4 in pks to move to the third round in girls division 2 CIF soccer.
Ice age or global warming will have to wait till next week at La Jolla Country Day.


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

Route 1 is closed for a long stretch (about 30 miles) north and south of Big Sur due to several landslides and a highway bridge collapse.  Tourists, campers, and Esalen Institute students have been evacuated.  Food and medicines are being delivered by helicopter.  Caltrans is working on clearing the landslides and installing a temporary footbridge while the wreckage of the highway bridge is being cleared.  They have no plans or schedule yet for a replacement bridge.  Electric power was out for a while, but has been restored.


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Climate was cool this evening, and got cooler when Oceanside iced crosstown rival El Camino 5-4 in pks to move to the third round in girls division 2 CIF soccer.
> Ice age or global warming will have to wait till next week at La Jolla Country Day.


Don't get lost.  CIF brackets say LJCD will be at Montgomery in DIV semifinal Wednesday.  Oceanside is scheduled to play at La Jolla High School.

http://www.cifsds.org/2017-gs-dii.html

How did your favorite player do?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Don't get lost.  CIF brackets say LJCD will be at Montgomery in DIV semifinal Wednesday.  Oceanside is scheduled to play at La Jolla High School.
> 
> http://www.cifsds.org/2017-gs-dii.html
> 
> How did your favorite player do?


I got some fake news on the next game, but need to protect my source, as she sleeps with me, and can be dangerous when diminished in any way.
As far as my favorite player, she was a handful, and played her heart out, as did every kid on both teams.
El Camino and Oceanside is a real rivalry.
These teams played three times this year and tied all three.
Oceanside has the benefit of having one of the most talented sophomore keepers in the country, and she made the difference, by saving the first Wildcat attempt in PKs.


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I got some fake news on the next game, but need to protect my source, as she sleeps with me, and can be dangerous when diminished in any way.
> As far as my favorite player, she was a handful, and played her heart out, as did every kid on both teams.
> El Camino and Oceanside is a real rivalry.
> These teams played three times this year and tied all three.
> Oceanside has the benefit of having one of the most talented sophomore keepers in the country, and she made the difference, by saving the first Wildcat attempt in PKs.


I like the Poway-RB games for similar reasons.  Palomar League schedule is set up so they alternate the final rivalry game each year, and there is no way to predict the result no matter what the teams' records are that year,  One story I always tell when we go to those games is about my younger son's final high school game in the CIF playoffs at RB - where the guy who scored the winning goal for RB became a teammate and roommate at UC Davis.

As for El Camino - we beat them by big margins twice one year when they were included in Palomar League, and my wife made the mistake of driving on their track to deliver the post-game snack, so they locked the gates and turned out the lights on us.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 26, 2017)

espola said:


> I like the Poway-RB games for similar reasons.  Palomar League schedule is set up so they alternate the final rivalry game each year, and there is no way to predict the result no matter what the teams' records are that year,  One story I always tell when we go to those games is about my younger son's final high school game in the CIF playoffs at RB - where the guy who scored the winning goal for RB became a teammate and roommate at UC Davis.
> 
> As for El Camino - we beat them by big margins twice one year when they were included in Palomar League, and my wife made the mistake of driving on their track to deliver the post-game snack, so they locked the gates and turned out the lights on us.


Little kids from Oceanside were jumping up and down on the "Wildcat" logo in the middle of the field after the game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Little kids from Oceanside were jumping up and down on the "Wildcat" logo in the middle of the field after the game.


a la Terrell Owens . . .


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Little kids from Oceanside were jumping up and down on the "Wildcat" logo in the middle of the field after the game.


The best part of high school sports is the community rivalries - an intangible thing that some players who are "too good" to play in high school miss.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 26, 2017)

espola said:


> The best part of high school sports is the community rivalries - an intangible thing that some players who are "too good" to play in high school miss.


Goalie for Oceanside is a real talent, and physical specimen, that could develop into something special.
Pirate soccer is going to be a big part of that development.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2017)

Update on Oroville Dam repairs

https://ww2.kqed.org/news/2017/02/07/engineers-assess-spillway-problem-at-oroville-dam/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Update on Oroville Dam repairs
> 
> https://ww2.kqed.org/news/2017/02/07/engineers-assess-spillway-problem-at-oroville-dam/


Great photographs.
I added the photographer to my list of twitter masters.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2017)

espola said:


> ??? I have no idea what that means.  Please explain.


*Ohhhh yes you do....that stung didn't it.*


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Ohhhh yes you do....that stung didn't it.*


Perhaps you can explain it then.  No one else can.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Perhaps you can explain it then.  No one else can.


No Spola...you know the intent.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> No Spola...you know the intent.


Another fail.  I guess I will have to stick with the theory that this is just another of Izzy's hallucinations.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 27, 2017)

I may be wrong, but I think I remember espola describing a "slight trigger squeeze" when disassembling.
I wish I could remember the gun he was talking about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Perhaps you can explain it then.  No one else can.





espola said:


> Perhaps you can explain it then.  No one else can.


Didn't you claim you needed to pull the trigger when taking apart a pistol on the old forum?


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I may be wrong, but I think I remember espola describing a "slight trigger squeeze" when disassembling.
> I wish I could remember the gun he was talking about.


I don't remember talking about this gun, but I may have. 

http://www.springfield-armory.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/XDManual.pdf

See step 6 of Field Strip procedure on page 25.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 27, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't remember talking about this gun, but I may have.
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/XDManual.pdf
> 
> See step 6 of Field Strip procedure on page 25.


Thats the one.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thats the one.


Looking for this, I found a lot of comments ranging from "how stupid" to "No problem, because the gun would be unloaded by the time you have to squeeze the trigger".  I also found reference to a story about a police chief who shot himself while field-stripping one to clean it.

One poster pointed out that the newer model (XDM) does not require the trigger squeeze during disassembly.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Looking for this, I found a lot of comments ranging from "how stupid" to "No problem, because the gun would be unloaded by the time you have to squeeze the trigger".  I also found reference to a story about a police chief who shot himself while field-stripping one to clean it.
> 
> One poster pointed out that the newer model (XDM) does not require the trigger squeeze during disassembly.


Its a good idea to always assume all firearms are loaded, and keep the business end pointed accordingly.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its a good idea to always assume all firearms are loaded, and keep the business end pointed accordingly.


Which gets back to last Fall's discussion about people being shot at gun shows, where all personal guns are supposedly unloaded and fitted with trigger locks.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Which gets back to last Fall's discussion about people being shot at gun shows, where all personal guns are supposedly unloaded and fitted with trigger locks.


Part of the second amendment, is accepting liberty over "safety".
There is always a give and take.
We need to draw our perspective back to the point where the choice is self evident.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Part of the second amendment, is accepting liberty over "safety".
> There is always a give and take.
> We need to draw our perspective back to the point where the choice is self evident.


Some designer at Springfield Armory or Glock made the choice to include a trigger pull in the disassembly procedure.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Some designer at Springfield Armory or Glock made the choice to include a trigger pull in the disassembly procedure.


Whatever.
When I was a baby, I didnt know lead paint would give me brain damage.
Im an adult now, and I'll take a "trigger pull" over tyranny all day long.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't remember talking about this gun, but I may have.
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/XDManual.pdf
> 
> See step 6 of Field Strip procedure on page 25.


And?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Looking for this, I found a lot of comments ranging from "how stupid" to "No problem, because the gun would be unloaded by the time you have to squeeze the trigger".  I also found reference to a story about a police chief who shot himself while field-stripping one to clean it.
> 
> One poster pointed out that the newer model (XDM) does not require the trigger squeeze during disassembly.


Old or new hasnʻt ever required a trigger squeeze for disassembly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Some designer at Springfield Armory or Glock made the choice to include a trigger pull in the disassembly procedure.


No.  They didnʻt.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Old or new hasnʻt ever required a trigger squeeze for disassembly.


Tell it to the manual.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whatever.
> When I was a baby, I didnt know lead paint would give me brain damage.
> Im an adult now, and I'll take a "trigger pull" over tyranny all day long.


But you seem to like t's version of tyranny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Tell it to the manual.


You can't talk bad about guns, gun owners, gun shows, gun disassembly procedures or Trump around Aff-b-ear-Bern.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> But you seem to like t's version of tyranny.


What version is that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't talk bad about guns, gun owners, gun shows, gun disassembly procedures or Trump around Aff-b-ear-Bern.


Ding-a-ling.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't talk bad about guns, gun owners, gun shows, gun disassembly procedures or Trump around Aff-b-ear-Bern.


I don't have any problem with properly designed guns.  As I have said before, when someone shows me a new gun, the first thing I ask about is the safety mechanisms and how to load and unload it.  Looking through that manual, it has a some nice safety features built into it.  The trigger pull step in the disassembly looks like a brain fart by more than one person - the designer and whoever reviewed it up the chain.

While searching for this yesterday, I found a forum where there was some discussion of how to feel safe while handling this gun.  One poster recommended buying a large planter pot and filling it with sand to use as a "target" while taking the gun apart.  Put it in the corner of a room and put a fake plant in it so the wife won't complain.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't have any problem with properly designed guns.  As I have said before, when someone shows me a new gun, the first thing I ask about is the safety mechanisms and how to load and unload it.  Looking through that manual, it has a some nice safety features built into it.  The trigger pull step in the disassembly looks like a brain fart by more than one person - the designer and whoever reviewed it up the chain.
> 
> While searching for this yesterday, I found a forum where there was some discussion of how to feel safe while handling this gun.  One poster recommended buying a large planter pot and filling it with sand to use as a "target" while taking the gun apart.  Put it in the corner of a room and put a fake plant in it so the wife won't complain.


I dont like the safety on the back of the grip.
Its like the one I have on my hedge trimmer I taped down.
One safety that can be taken on or off at will is plenty.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont like the safety on the back of the grip.
> Its like the one I have on my hedge trimmer I taped down.
> One safety is plenty.


You think your hedge trimmer might take out someone down the block?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> You think your hedge trimmer might take out someone down the block?


With the proper training.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Tell it to the manual.


I just did.  The manual is wrong.  All you have to do is look at the gun to know that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> But you seem to like t's version of tyranny.


Coocoo


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's an interesting story related to the current topic --

https://www.army.mil/article/58684


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I just did.  The manual is wrong.  All you have to do is look at the gun to know that.


Remember what I said about the person most likely to fire a weapon by accident is the person who thinks it can't happen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Remember what I said about the person most likely to fire a weapon by accident is the person who thinks it can't happen?


Your exit strategy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont like the safety on the back of the grip.
> Its like the one I have on my hedge trimmer I taped down.
> One safety that can be taken on or off at will is plenty.


On certain pistols, 1911s,you can't even engage the safety unless the hammer is cocked, thus cocked and locked. The grip safety prevents the weapon from firing if dropped. The 1911 is by far the best pistol ever made. IMHO


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> On certain pistols, 1911s,you can't even engage the safety unless the hammer is cocked, thus cocked and locked. The grip safety prevents the weapon from firing if dropped. The 1911 is by far the best pistol ever made. IMHO


Im not a hand gun expert.
I like the weight and accuracy of a .357 revolver, but have not shot a whole lot of semi-auto hand guns.
I grew up shooting rifles and shotguns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not a hand gun expert.
> I like the weight and accuracy of a .357 revolver, but have not shot a whole lot of semi-auto hand guns.
> I grew up shooting rifles and shotguns.


You, Iz and I will have to go sometime, I have plenty of toys.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You, Iz and I will have to go sometime, I have plenty of toys.


I dont care much for the indoor shooting range atmosphere. They creep me out.
PALA has a nice set up.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not a hand gun expert.
> I like the weight and accuracy of a .357 revolver, but have not shot a whole lot of semi-auto hand guns.
> I grew up shooting rifles and shotguns.


We had 4 rifles and a shotgun in the kitchen closet, with the ammo on the top shelf, and cleaning gear in an old NG ammo box on the floor.  After we took our NRA safety courses and got our hunting licenses, we were allowed to take anything except my dad's .308.  The only handgun in the closet was a dummy .45, used to fill out my dad's holster for show until he was issued the real weapon for NG camp every summer.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You, Iz and I will have to go sometime, I have plenty of toys.


I also know an old local who has a range on his property out on the backside of Palomar, where I am always welcome to go shoot, but he's a little nuts, and waves guns around a little too much for my liking.
Great guy to know when the shit hits the fan, though.
Lots of property on high ground.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ding-a-ling.


Salamanca, is that you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont care much for the indoor shooting range atmosphere. They creep me out.
> PALA has a nice set up.


Yep, look at the bullet hole in the #9 panel towards the bottom, and this pic is on their website.
I have been there many times.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2017)

Oroville Dam flyover video from DWR --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I also know an old local who has a range on his property out on the backside of Palomar, where I am always welcome to go shoot, but he's a little nuts, and waves guns around a little too much for my liking.
> Great guy to know when the shit hits the fan, though.
> Lots of property on high ground.


Lets go, we will fit right in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I also know an old local who has a range on his property out on the backside of Palomar, where I am always welcome to go shoot, but he's a little nuts, and waves guns around a little too much for my liking.
> Great guy to know when the shit hits the fan, though.
> Lots of property on high ground.


Use to be able to shoot out at Horse Thief Canyon . . . until the targets and other debris started to pile up.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Use to be able to shoot out at Horse Thief Canyon . . . until the targets and other debris started to pile up.


This is private property.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2017)

Obviously, I have to report this  - A large pine tree on an embankment above Espola Road fell over onto the road this afternoon in the brisk winds.  It completely blocked the westbound lanes just east of Pomerado.  Luckily I was going the other way to the high school playoff game.

On the way back home a couple of hours later, the road was still narrowed down to one lane because the tree crushed a utility box and crews were working with big machinery to replace it.  Street lights were out for a couple of blocks around the site of the fall.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2017)

There is a range off of Rainbow just south of Temecula. I've been wanting to give archery a try. I have a friend who is is big into bow hunting and fishing and has taken down an Elk with his bow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This is private property.


Oh, I have places for that too. The one by Sloane Canyon the whole family when outside the house are armed, looks like the old west, I have known these people since I was small and still don't know why.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2017)

FINALLY.
Hastings: Rick Perry’s Energy Policy Is Pro-Environment, Not Pro-Climate Change


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2017)

The epitome of the Trump clown car, a lawyer questioning science.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/09/519425866/epa-chief-scott-pruitt-questions-basic-facts-about-climate-change


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> The epitome of the Trump clown car, a lawyer questioning science.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/09/519425866/epa-chief-scott-pruitt-questions-basic-facts-about-climate-change


That's rich, a retail finance gal acting like a scientist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> With the proper training.


I had to look it up...those crazy Irishmen...

Updated / Monday, 1 Dec 2003 *17:16*
A murder trial in Limerick has been told that a 41-year-old Limerick man died after receiving a dozen stab wounds inflicted with a hedge-trimmer.

Patrick Crawford died after he was stabbed during a confrontation near his home in Limerick on 2 June, 2002. Two other Limerick men have denied murdering him.
https://www.rte.ie/news/2003/1201/44792-crawfordp/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> The epitome of the Trump clown car, a lawyer questioning science.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/09/519425866/epa-chief-scott-pruitt-questions-basic-facts-about-climate-change


You're not a scientist or a lawyer.  You're not even in finance.  You're in the short clown car


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> The epitome of the Trump clown car, a lawyer questioning science.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/09/519425866/epa-chief-scott-pruitt-questions-basic-facts-about-climate-change


*If you can refute his claim with honest facts and a short dissertation that supports your intent I'll give you two brownie points towards your character reassessment.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2017)

This is going to be great!
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/03/11/delingpole-pruitt-says-no-co2-social-justice-epa/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> The epitome of the Trump clown car, a lawyer questioning science.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/09/519425866/epa-chief-scott-pruitt-questions-basic-facts-about-climate-change


Reminds me of when the Republicans gained control in Congress and went back to one use styrofoam plates and plastic utensils in the Congressional cafeteria just cuz they could, so there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of when the Republicans gained control in Congress and went back to one use styrofoam plates and plastic utensils in the Congressional cafeteria just cuz they could, so there.


Plenty of room for you in Wez's clown car.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2017)

*Move over Greece, Italy's Crisis Will Be Worse*

https://fee.org/articles/move-over-greece-italys-crisis-will-be-worse/

*Falling Birthrates*

So what’s the Italian government doing to solve these problems? Is it slashing tax rates? Reducing the burden of government? Cutting back on red tape?

Of course not. The politicians are either making things worse or engaging in pointless distractions.

Speaking of which, I’m tempted to laugh at the Italian government’s campaign to boost birthrates. Here’s some of what’s been reported by the _New York Times_.

…a government effort to promote “Fertility Day” on Sept. 22, a campaign intended to encourage Italians to have more babies. …Italy has one of the lowest birthrates in the world… Italian families have been shrinking for decades. In 2015, 488,000 babies were born in Italy, the fewest since the country first unified in 1861. It has one of the lowest birthrates in Europe, with 1.37 children per woman, compared with a European average of 1.6, according to Eurostat figures."

By the way, I actually commend the government for recognizing that falling birthrates are a problem.

Not because women should feel obliged to have kids if that’s not what they want. But rather because Italy has a massive tax-and-transfer welfare state that is predicated on an ever-expending population of workers (i.e., taxpayers) to finance benefits to retirees.

But old people are living longer and low birthrates mean that there won’t be enough taxpayers to prop up the Ponzi Scheme of big government.

But while the government deserves kudos for acknowledging a problem, it deserves mockery for thinking empty slogans will make a difference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

Trump said to be gearing up for expanded Arctic oil exploration opportunities


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2017)

Information is gold, it's awesome that the current administration is anti-science and knowledge.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/14/520104348/natural-environmental-swings-cause-up-to-half-of-arctic-sea-ice-loss

*Natural Environmental Swings Cause Up To Half Of Arctic Sea Ice Loss*

_Sea ice in the Arctic has been melting at a record-breaking pace. Scientists blame a warming climate for most of that, but researchers have now teased out a natural cycle for how Arctic sea ice melts year-to-year.

Based on that cycle, they conclude that 30 percent to 50 percent of the melting is due to natural causes, while human-caused warming is responsible for the rest.

Climate scientists have always acknowledged a natural cause for shifts in the rate of Arctic melting. But nailing down just how much nature contributes compared with greenhouse gases rising into the atmosphere has been difficult.

Neil Swart, a climate scientist at the Canadian Centre for Climate Modeling and Analysis who commented on the study, says the results "do not call into question whether human-induced warming has led to Arctic sea-ice decline — a wide range of evidence shows that it has."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Information is gold, it's awesome that the current administration is anti-science and knowledge.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/14/520104348/natural-environmental-swings-cause-up-to-half-of-arctic-sea-ice-loss
> 
> ...





> _Sea ice in the Arctic has been melting at a record-breaking pace._


What's the record?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2017)

February numbers in --

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

6 of the last 12 months have been the hottest in the GISS record.  The other 6 were the second-hottest, with only the year before hotter.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2017)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/climate-change-blackrock-manager-threatens-directors-ignore-global-warming-a7631266.html

The world’s biggest fund manager has threatened to vote out directors of companies that fail to address the risks posed to their businesses by climatechange.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2017)

_Ah man, say it isn't so._

*Yoga pants may be key source of sea pollution...*


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2017)

The EPA hasn't put convertors on Cows for flatulence yet....
Not even going to further comment....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2017)

An international team of researchers made a record-breaking discovery.
While digging in Portugal, they found a 400,000-year-old human cranium.http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/wonder/researchers-find-400000-year-old-human-cranium-in-portugal/vi-AAomzvs?ocid=iehp
Researchers believe this to be the first person to impact climate change.
This person started the long heating - cooling cycle that we now know is human caused climate change.
After these international researchers announced their conclusion, they all boarded individual flights returning them to their countries of origin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> An international team of researchers made a record-breaking discovery.
> While digging in Portugal, they found a 400,000-year-old human cranium.http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/wonder/researchers-find-400000-year-old-human-cranium-in-portugal/vi-AAomzvs?ocid=iehp
> Researchers believe this to be the first person to impact climate change.
> This person started the long heating - cooling cycle that we now know is human caused climate change.
> After these international researchers announced their conclusion, they all boarded individual flights returning them to their countries of origin.


400,000 years? That's not what the good book says?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 400,000 years? That's not what the good book says?


How would you know?


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2017)

Good on you Mad Dog!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/james-mattis-climate-change_us_58c92f8ae4b01c029d77a713?section=politics

*Defense Secretary James Mattis Breaks With Other Cabinet Members On Climate Change*
*Mattis said that climate change is real and threatening global stability.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 400,000 years? That's not what the good book says?


Really? What does the good book say?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good on you Mad Dog!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/james-mattis-climate-change_us_58c92f8ae4b01c029d77a713?section=politics
> 
> ...


When has climate change not been real?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2017)

Recent photos from Oroville Dam repairs --
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/03/16/oroville-dam-residents-ready-for-use-of-spillway-again/


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? What does the good book say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? What does the good book say?


Izzy? Is that you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Izzy? Is that you?


Did they strap a two by four to you to help you stand up under the rigors of disagreement?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2017)

*In 2009, Canadian economist Ross McKitrick was asked by a journalist for his thoughts on the importance of Earth Hour. Here is his excellent response on why he “abhors” Earth Hour:*

*"I abhor Earth Hour. Abundant, cheap electricity has been the greatest source of human liberation in the 20th century. Every material social advance in the 20th century depended on the proliferation of inexpensive and reliable electricity.*

*Giving women the freedom to work outside the home depended on the availability of electrical appliances that free up time from domestic chores. Getting children out of menial labor and into schools depended on the same thing, as well as the ability to provide safe indoor lighting for reading.*

Development and provision of modern health care without electricity is absolutely impossible. The expansion of our food supply, and the promotion of hygiene and nutrition, depended on being able to irrigate fields, cook and refrigerate foods, and have a steady indoor supply of hot water.

Many of the world’s poor suffer brutal environmental conditions in their own homes because of the necessity of cooking over indoor fires that burn twigs and dung. This causes local deforestation and the proliferation of smoke- and parasite-related lung diseases. Anyone who wants to see local conditions improve in the third world should realize the importance of access to cheap electricity from fossil-fuel based power generating stations. After all, that’s how the west developed.

*The whole mentality around Earth Hour demonizes electricity.* I cannot do that, instead I celebrate it and all that it has provided for humanity. Earth Hour celebrates ignorance, poverty and backwardness. By repudiating the greatest engine of liberation it becomes an hour devoted to anti-humanism. It encourages the sanctimonious gesture of turning off trivial appliances for a trivial amount of time, in deference to some ill-defined abstraction called “the Earth,” all the while hypocritically retaining the real benefits of continuous, reliable electricity.

*People who see virtue in doing without electricity should shut off their refrigerator, stove, microwave, computer, water heater, lights, TV and all other appliances for a month, not an hour. And pop down to the cardiac unit at the hospital and shut the power off there too.*

I don’t want to go back to nature. Travel to a zone hit by earthquakes, floods and hurricanes to see what it’s like to go back to nature. For humans, living in “nature” meant a short life span marked by violence, disease and ignorance. People who work for the end of poverty and relief from disease are fighting against nature. I hope they leave their lights on.

Here in Ontario, through the use of pollution control technology and advanced engineering, our air quality has dramatically improved since the 1960s, despite the expansion of industry and the power supply.

If, after all this, we are going to take the view that the remaining air emissions outweigh all the benefits of electricity, and that we ought to be shamed into sitting in darkness for an hour, like naughty children who have been caught doing something bad, then we are setting up unspoiled nature as an absolute, transcendent ideal that obliterates all other ethical and humane obligations.

*No thanks. I like visiting nature but I don’t want to live there, and I refuse to accept the idea that civilization with all its tradeoffs is something to be ashamed of."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Izzy? Is that you?


Pinhead is that you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Liar....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2017)

THANKS SNOWFLAKES
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/03/25/climate-change-fail-california-hammered-with-rain-snow-after-alarmists-predicted-disaster/


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Liar....


Which part was a lie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Which part was a lie?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Which part was a lie?


Maybe he was looking in the mirror when he typed that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ... the mirror.... .


A permanent feature of the safe zone. Mirrors are as fragile as the images it reflects.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe he was looking in the mirror when he typed that.


No ignore for shitface? You are really growing g as a person.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2017)

*Great Moments in Local Government Tyranny*

Let’s now travel up the coast to enjoy a classic case of government incompetence from San Francisco.

last year, SFMTA officials excitedly unveiled the first of sixty brand new electric trolley buses purchased by the city of San Francisco. …these $1.1 million-a-piece vehicles were touted as a crucial investment in a public transit system still running buses 20-plus-years old. There’s just one problem: The 60-foot buses can’t go up San Francisco’s hills. In fact, the buses were never designed to handle our iconic hills — anything over a 10 percent grade wears down motor components. …the New Flyer buses also struggle to meet Muni’s internal acceleration standards on inclines of 5 to 10 percent — sometimes taking double the time during tests to accelerate to required speeds on the slight inclines.

But at least the buses are electric, which means they have zero emissions, so the nitwits in San Francisco can feel virtuous (though it does require them to pretend electricity magically appears from nowhere rather than emissions-producing power plants).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2017)

Trump moves decisively to wipe out Obama’s climate-change record


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2017)

‘War on Coal Is Over’: Trump Signs Energy Executive Order


----------



## Wez (Mar 29, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/xvsng0l.gifv


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://i.imgur.com/xvsng0l.gifv


If that's what it takes to get Dems attention then so be it.....


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://i.imgur.com/xvsng0l.gifv


Well, he is the second-place minority President, so why should we expect any better?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2017)

Study: <1% Of Papers in Scientific Journals Follow Scientific Method


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Well, he is the second-place minority President, so why should we expect any better?


This is already the most investigated, least respected, most disrespected, least useful, most lying administration in the history of the USA . . . and it will only get worse.


----------



## Wez (Mar 29, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol


Again the world moves on, now, we regress to appease shortsighted corporate interests and the boorish nature of Trump's rubes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is already the most investigated, least respected, most disrespected, least useful, most lying administration in the history of the USA . . . and it will only get worse.


Agree.  Trump opponents have been getting worse as the weeks go on.  See post above.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol


Agree.  LOL


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Trump opponents have been getting worse as the weeks go on.  See post above.


So I decide to take Izzy off ignore and this is the first post I see? Really, back on ignore you go little bro!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again the world moves on, now, we regress to appease shortsighted corporate interests and the boorish nature of Trump's rubes.


Babble


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So I decide to take Izzy off ignore and this is the first post I see? Really, back on ignore you go little bro!


I was right!!  You are getting worse. LMAO!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So I decide to take Izzy off ignore and this is the first post I see? Really, back on ignore you go little bro!


Safe again, are ya?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Safe again, are ya?


Rat bastard


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I was right!!  You are getting worse. LMAO!!


Even more so, progressive in every way.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2017)

I expect I will see this new science coming from aff-bear during the next discussion on AGW --

“I haven’t been in a science class in a long time, but the earth moves closer to the sun every year–you know the rotation of the earth. We’re moving closer to the sun.”

“We have more people. You know, humans have warm bodies. So is heat coming off? Things are changing, but I think we are, as a society, doing the best we can.”
 -- Scott Wagner, Pennsylvania Republican candidate for Governor.

https://stateimpact.npr.org/pennsylvania/2017/03/28/wagner-keynotes-for-natural-gas-advocates-in-harrisburg/​


----------



## Wez (Mar 30, 2017)

espola said:


> I expect I will see this new science coming from aff-bear during the next discussion on AGW --
> 
> “I haven’t been in a science class in a long time, but the earth moves closer to the sun every year–you know the rotation of the earth. We’re moving closer to the sun.”
> 
> ...


Would be funnier if it wasn't so damn sad.


----------



## Wez (Mar 30, 2017)

To be fair and point out ignorance on both sides of the "isle"... enjoy.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> To be fair and point out ignorance on both sides of the "isle"... enjoy.


I don't think he is talking about climate there, but the large number of US troops on the island.  The person who is responding to him is taking it well.  I noticed an "Alex Jones" ad popped up as part of the video.  Cavaeat lector.


----------



## Wez (Mar 30, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't think he is talking about climate there


I know, but it's comedy gold and I did just point out extreme GOP ignorance...


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> I know, but it's comedy gold and I did just point out extreme GOP ignorance...


To his credit, he is a college and law school graduate, a successful lawyer, and a former judge.  On the other hand, he is a Congressman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

KOOK
*Van Jones: Trump may have signed Earth's death warrant *
_(CNN)_As usual, Donald Trump is completely upside down on the facts.
In 2015, President Barack Obama created the Clean Power Plan to slow climate disruption. It was the first action ever taken by the US government to cut carbon pollution from existing power plants.
And this week, with the stroke of a pen, President Trump directed the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) to take steps to end it.


Trump may have just signed a death warrant for our planet (at least, for a planet that is liveable for humans). And the lies he told to justify it have real consequences for real Americans, here and now.
First, Trump says he wants to dismantle the Clean Power Plan because it represents what he calls "job-killing regulation." False -- limited losses in some sectors are dwarfed by gains in others.



http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/28/opinions/trump-is-leaving-climate-change-all-to-china-opinion/index.html
The potential for job growth in the clean energy sector dwarfs any potential job growth in the fossil fuel economy. For example, Trump promised the Keystone XL pipeline would create 28,000 jobs when he approved the project. But he had to use a huge multiplier to get to even that low number. In fact, it would create about 3,000 temporary construction jobs and only 35 permanent jobs. That's right: 35 permanent jobs.
Exxon to Trump: Don't ditch Paris climate change deal
By comparison, in 2016 the number of jobs in solar grew 25% from the year prior, according to figures from the nonprofit Solar Foundation, while jobs in the rest of the economy had less than 2% growth. Renewable energy jobs now create jobs 12 times faster than the rest of the economy.


----------



## Wez (Mar 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KOOK
> *Van Jones: Trump may have signed Earth's death warrant *
> _(CNN)_As usual, Donald Trump is completely upside down on the facts.
> In 2015, President Barack Obama created the Clean Power Plan to slow climate disruption. It was the first action ever taken by the US government to cut carbon pollution from existing power plants.
> ...


Politics and Science don't mix well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Politics and Science don't mix well.


Of course they do.  People get degrees in Political Science all the time and end up as analyst for CNN, MSNBC, ABC, making predictions that are horribly wrong.  None more horrid then the one they made on November 8th, 2016.  Heck they are still making predictions that get parroted here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>





Bernie Sanders said:


>



Took me two seconds to debunk that.  What was your point in posting that chart?

https://www.skepticalscience.com/print.php?r=337

*What The Science Says:*
This argument uses temperatures from the top of the Greenland ice sheet. This data ends in 1855, long before modern global warming began. It also reflects regional Greenland warming, not global warming.

*Climate Myth: Most of the last 10,000 years were warmer*
Even if the warming were as big as the IPCC imagines, it would not be as dangerous as Mr. Brown suggests. After all, recent research suggests that some 9,100 of the past 10,500 years were warmer than the present by up to 3 Celsius degrees: yet here we all are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Took me two seconds to debunk that.  What was your point in posting that chart?
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/print.php?r=337
> 
> ...


Data ends in 1885?
Who told you that?
1885 would be right at the bottom of the little circle.

How long will it take you to debunk your "proof"?


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't think he is talking about climate there, but the large number of US troops on the island.  The person who is responding to him is taking it well.  I noticed an "Alex Jones" ad popped up as part of the video.  Cavaeat lector.


As you have pointed out previously, the " Alex Jones " ad is because you have visited that site. You probably live on it, based on your 
fractured thinking.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Took me two seconds to debunk that.  What was your point in posting that chart?
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/print.php?r=337
> 
> ...


What's really scary is that Wez has no clue which side of the fence he's on......


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> What's really scary is that Wez has no clue which side of the fence he's on......


He just follows the herd. Eight or nine years ago, they swore Greenland was burning up. when hard evidence of the vikings growing barley corn there a thousand years ago was found, they just wished it away.
The new trick is to cool the past, to keep every year from here on out the "hottest ever".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

*Sun's impact on climate change quantified for first time*

For the first time, model calculations show a plausible way that fluctuations in solar activity could have a tangible impact on the climate. Studies funded by the ...
snf.ch


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He just follows the herd. Eight or nine years ago, they swore Greenland was burning up. when hard evidence of the vikings growing barley corn there a thousand years ago was found, they just wished it away.
> The new trick is to cool the past, to keep every year from here on out the "hottest ever".


As always, I just listen to what those with PhDs are telling us and I ignore those who offer pseudo science and politics.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> As you have pointed out previously, the " Alex Jones " ad is because you have visited that site. You probably live on it, based on your
> fractured thinking.


Someone who thinks they are as smart as espola does should understand how that shit works.
My ads are all trailer parts, threading machines and inline pumps.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Data ends in 1885?
> Who told you that?


You didn't read my link, did you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> You didn't read my link, did you?


I know all about "skeptical science".
Stay there. It's perfect for you.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I know all about "skeptical science".


Oh?  Tell us more...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh?  Tell us more...




https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwi17KGpp4nTAhWCwlQKHRRYAWsQFgg_MAc&url=http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamestaylor/2013/05/30/global-warming-alarmists-caught-doctoring-97-percent-consensus-claims/&usg=AFQjCNF_S--VIXNVUzh8dEDTKxpJg3vIuA&bvm=bv.151325232,d.cGw




https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=13&ved=0ahUKEwjIzYOEqInTAhVoqVQKHfq-DW4QFghNMAw&url=http://joannenova.com.au/2013/08/skepticalscience-goes-godwin-nazi-or-something/&usg=AFQjCNEW1SdZ0lWEGkZmBvsoQ8j07J120A&bvm=bv.151325232,d.cGw


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> As always, I just listen to what those with PhDs are telling us and I ignore those who offer pseudo science and politics.


PHD = Piled Higher n Deeper

Yeah those " PHD's " and the threat of the pesky volatile Cow flatulence....


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He just follows the herd. Eight or nine years ago, they swore Greenland was burning up. when hard evidence of the vikings growing barley corn there a thousand years ago was found, they just wished it away.
> The new trick is to cool the past, to keep every year from here on out the "hottest ever".


Who swore Greenland was burning up?  Who wished away the Viking corn?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh?  Tell us more...


You do understand that John Cook was a self employed "cartoonist" before he lulled rubes like you to drink his kool-aid.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Who swore Greenland was burning up?  Who wished away the Viking corn?


What wished it away.
Who never heard of it.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You do understand that John Cook was *a self employed "cartoonist"* before he lulled rubes like you to drink his kool-aid.


So is Scott Adams, who I think is Brilliant and predicted Trump's win way before all you rubes jumped on his train.  What's your point?


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What wished it away.
> Who never heard of it.


Are you going to answer the questions?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Are you going to answer the questions?


You actually grew the corn. Who never saw it, and what wished it away.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwi17KGpp4nTAhWCwlQKHRRYAWsQFgg_MAc&url=http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamestaylor/2013/05/30/global-warming-alarmists-caught-doctoring-97-percent-consensus-claims/&usg=AFQjCNF_S--VIXNVUzh8dEDTKxpJg3vIuA&bvm=bv.151325232,d.cGw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.climatesciencewatch.org/2013/02/14/james-taylor-misinterprets-study-by-180-degrees/

Anything else?


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You actually grew the corn. Who never saw it, and what wished it away.


It appears you are giving up on supporting t, and going back to your denialist roots.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.climatesciencewatch.org/2013/02/14/james-taylor-misinterprets-study-by-180-degrees/
> 
> Anything else?


There are two competing sites that do pretty much the same thing from both ends of the argument.
WUWT and your favorite, "Skeptical Science".
They both do a pretty good job finding the goods on eachother. I suggest you start there.

The 97% thing is Cook's Swan Song of bogus tabulation.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears you are giving up on supporting t, and going back to your denialist roots.


It appears you arent growing corn in Greenland this week.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There are two competing sites that do pretty much the same thing from both ends of the argument.
> WUWT and your favorite, "Skeptical Science".
> They both do a pretty good job finding the goods on eachother. I suggest you start there.
> 
> The 97% thing is Cook's Swan Song of bogus tabulation.


Wrong.  One cites sources from multiple actual scientists, the other just expresses opinion and pseudo science from a lawyer on fossil fuel payroll.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wrong.  One cites sources from multiple actual scientists, the other just expresses opinion and pseudo science from a lawyer on fossil fuel payroll.


WUWT doest site multiple actual scientists?
Do yourself a solid and attempt to look at another angle.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do yourself a solid and attempt to look at another angle.


I have and they've all come up lacking.  It's you who needs to step away from your confirmation bias on this topic.  Just listen to the scientists, forget the politics.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I have and they've all come up lacking.  It's you who needs to step away from your confirmation bias on this topic.  Just listen to the scientists, forget the politics.


Sure thing, bunny rabbit.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sure thing, bunny rabbit.


Awww look, a dickless old man chasing viagra, with dreams of real life toughness is making a funny....


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It appears you arent growing corn in Greenland this week.


The Vikings never grew "corn " as we know it now (maize) - they grew barley when the weather permitted and gathered native hay to feed their livestock over the winter.

What was you point for chiming in on this topic?   If necessary, you can just quote or point to the twitter feed that got you spun up today.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww look, a dickless old man chasing viagra, with dreams of real life toughness is making a funny....


Is that an adhominem attack?


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is that an adhominem attack?


Not at all bunny rabbit.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not at all bunny rabbit.


Just checking.
I didnt know if I was supposed to say unspeakable things about your mother or not.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Just checking.
> I didnt know if I was supposed to say unspeakable things about your mother or not.


If you feel I have attacked you, have at it.  One attack is the same as another really...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> The Vikings never grew "corn " as we know it now (maize) - they grew barley when the weather permitted and gathered native hay to feed their livestock over the winter.
> 
> What was you point for chiming in on this topic?   If necessary, you can just quote or point to the twitter feed that got you spun up today.


I posted the article years ago, sherlock.

Remember?
Sorry if thats a trick question for you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> If you feel I have attacked you, have at it.  One attack is the same as another really...


I dont fully understand "adhominem", so I check with the expert (you), first.
I figured "bunny rabbit" was about as warm and fuzzy as I can get.

You melted my snowflake a little with your reply.
Did you ad-hominem me, and am I supposed to say unspeakable things about your mother, or not?


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I posted the article years ago, sherlock.
> 
> Remember?
> Sorry if thats a trick question for you.


So what is your point in doing it again today?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> So what is your point in doing it again today?


Im sorry, are you still here?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

Yo!!! Sherlock...MAGOO!!!


The Vikings are both famous and notorious for their like of beer and mead, and archaeologists have discussed for years whether Eric the Red (ca. 950-1010) and his followers had to make do without the golden drink when they settled in Greenland around the year 1,000.

The Greenland climate was mild when they landed, but was it warm enough for growing corn?

Researchers from the National Museum in Copenhagen say the answer to the question is ‘yes’. In a unique find, they uncovered very small pieces of charred grains of barley in a Viking rubbish heap on Greenland.

The find is final proof that the first Vikings to live in Greenland did grow barley – the most important ingredient in brewing beer, making a form of porridge or baking bread, traditionally seen as staple foods in the Vikings’ nutritional diet.

“Archaeologists have always believed that the Vikings tried to cultivate the soil on their farms in fertile southern Greenland,” says Peter Steen Henriksen, who holds an MSc in agriculture. “But this hasn’t been proved until now.”

*Settling in a harsh environment*
Henriksen, an archaeobotanist at the National Museum's Environmental Archaeology and Archaeometry section (NNU) in Copenhagen, led an expedition to Greenland to study how the Vikings tackled the task of settling in a cold and harsh environment.

“Now we can see that the Vikings could grow corn, and this was very important for their nourishment and survival,” he says.

The find also substantiates a well-known text from about 1250, ‘King's mirror (Konungs skuggsjá)’, which mentions in passing that the Vikings attempted to grow corn on Greenland. It is the only report about cultivating barley that we have from that time.

Researchers believe the Vikings probably grew barley in small quantities, compared with the large, billowing cornfields we have today, and sowed barley in small enclosures that were no bigger than their ability to irrigate the corn and keep hungry animals out.

Enjoy the entire article:
http://sciencenordic.com/vikings-grew-barley-greenland


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> am I supposed to say unspeakable things about your mother, or not?


It seems resorting to ad hominem is a natural state of being to you, you can't really choose, it just comes out of you.  Because you make weak attempts to tone it down, really is meaningless.  Complaining when others mirror your "fuzzy" attacks with not fuzzy, is a comedy bonus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> It seems resorting to ad hominem is a natural state of being to you, you can't really choose, it just comes out of you.  Because you make weak attempts to tone it down, really is meaningless.  Complaining when others mirror your "fuzzy" attacks with not fuzzy, is a comedy bonus.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yo!!! Sherlock...MAGOO!!!
> 
> 
> The Vikings are both famous and notorious for their like of beer and mead, and archaeologists have discussed for years whether Eric the Red (ca. 950-1010) and his followers had to make do without the golden drink when they settled in Greenland around the year 1,000.
> ...


And what's your point?  Is there some dispute about this?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> It seems resorting to ad hominem is a natural state of being to you, you can't really choose, it just comes out of you.  Because you make weak attempts to tone it down, really is meaningless.  Complaining when others mirror your "fuzzy" attacks with not fuzzy, is a comedy bonus.


Bunny Rabbit too offensive, huh.
Interesting.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> And what's your point?  Is there some dispute about this?


Not anymore.
Its hard evidence.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bunny Rabbit too offensive, huh.
> Interesting.


Cmon dude, shitface isn't offensive, but your intent is.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yo!!! Sherlock...MAGOO!!!
> 
> 
> The Vikings are both famous and notorious for their like of beer and mead, and archaeologists have discussed for years whether Eric the Red (ca. 950-1010) and his followers had to make do without the golden drink when they settled in Greenland around the year 1,000.
> ...


Nice find, Lion.
Thats the same article.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cmon dude, shitface isn't offensive, but your intent is.


I think someone has issues when he gets made fun of.
Something happen when you were a little booger eater that mommy couldnt kiss and make better?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Where's nurse ratchet when you need her?
I think bunny rabbit is about to make a break through...
Maybe something happened with a rabbit, and that triggered the event.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cmon dude, shitface isn't offensive, but your intent is.


Oh grow up Tiny


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think someone has issues when he gets made fun of.
> Something happen when you were a little booger eater that mommy couldnt kiss and make better?


I'm not the one trying to fight somebody when he gets made fun of...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> And what's your point?  Is there some dispute about this?


I did arrive late into the conversation...
But apparently the pinhead that posted this: "The Vikings never grew "corn " as we know it now (maize) - they grew barley when the weather permitted and gathered native hay to feed their livestock over the winter.", had problems with it.
I went ahead and posted it again. It seems clear enough if you take the time to read it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the one trying to fight somebody when he gets made fun of...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the one trying to fight somebody when he gets made fun of...


Keep going, ...we're so close.
Let it all out.
What happened with the rabbit?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I did arrive late into the conversation...
> But apparently the pinhead that posted this: "The Vikings never grew "corn " as we know it now (maize) - they grew barley when the weather permitted and gathered native hay to feed their livestock over the winter.", had problems with it.
> I went ahead and posted it again. It seems clear enough if you take the time to read it.


I like the part where they talk about how its too cold to grow corn in Greenland today.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Keep going, ...we're so close.
> Let it all out.
> What happened with the rabbit?


It's pretty simple, here's the pattern.

1.  Someone posts something that gets debunked.
2.  A silly attempt to support the debunked info. happens which also gets shot down.
3.  A frustrated person then resorts to insults.
4.  When the insult is returned, fake outrage is shown along with calls of, "you wouldn't say that to my face".
5.  Rinse and repeat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's pretty simple, here's the pattern.
> 
> 1.  Someone posts something that gets debunked.
> 2.  A silly attempt to support the debunked info. happens which also gets shot down.
> ...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh grow up Tiny


He literally begs for it.


Wez said:


> It's pretty simple, here's the pattern.
> 
> 1.  Someone posts something that gets debunked.
> 2.  A silly attempt to support the debunked info. happens which also gets shot down.
> ...


Thats the pattern, but we need to get to the cause.
What happened with the rabbit?!
You need to understand why you do it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Weve gone far enough today.
The bad rabbit cant hurt you anymore.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Weve gone far enough today.
> The bad rabbit cant hurt you anymore.


Atta boy.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thats the pattern


Over and over again...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Over and over again...


Excellent.


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Excellent.


I think we've made good progress today.  Let's schedule a follow up for next week.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think we've made good progress today.  Let's schedule a follow up for next week.


Careful.
You had a big day today.
No more bunny rabbits for awhile.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I did arrive late into the conversation...
> But apparently the pinhead that posted this: "The Vikings never grew "corn " as we know it now (maize) - they grew barley when the weather permitted and gathered native hay to feed their livestock over the winter.", had problems with it.
> I went ahead and posted it again. It seems clear enough if you take the time to read it.


What problems did I have with it?


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not anymore.
> Its hard evidence.


By the date on the article, it has been hard evidence for about 5 years.  What's your point?


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nice find, Lion.
> Thats the same article.


And what's your point?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> And what's your point?


Whats not my point. 
What wished it away, and Who never heard of it.
You planted the corn.
Remember?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> By the date on the article, it has been hard evidence for about 5 years.


Yep.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whats not my point.
> What wished it away, and Who never heard of it.
> You planted the corn.
> Remember?


Show me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Over and over again...


These people don't do self-awareness or attempt to "grow".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Show me.


Im not into that, especially with old curmudgeons on a soccer site.
Sorry, not judging.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These people don't do self-awareness or attempt to "grow".


Thats beautiful, rat.
You really do care.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not into that, especially with old curmudgeons on a soccer site.
> Sorry, not judging.


Evading another serious discussion?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Evading another serious discussion?



C


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Evading another serious discussion?




I


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Evading another serious discussion?




R


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Evading another serious discussion?




C


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Evading another serious discussion?





L


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Evading another serious discussion?





E


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

See what I did there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww look, a dickless old man chasing viagra, with dreams of real life toughness is making a funny....


That's rather harsh.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's rather harsh.


I think he was just triggered.
We had a good session.
Things came to the surface, and some real progress was made.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> See what I did there?


Avoided.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Avoided.


Nice try, but go back and read it slowly.
It starts with a "C".

I

R

C

L

E


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think he was just triggered.
> We had a good session.
> Things came to the surface, and some real progress was made.


Easter is gonna be a bitch.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Easter is gonna be a bitch.


We'll all hop down that bunny trail together.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nice try, but go back and read it slowly.
> It starts with a "C".
> 
> I
> ...


Sometimes you get like  this - nothing to say and taking all day to do it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Sometimes you get like  this - nothing to say and taking all day to do it.


Just trying to fit in professor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Sometimes you get like  this - nothing to say and taking all day to do it.


A lot of words to avoid saying a thing . . . maybe he should run for office.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *Sun's impact on climate change quantified for first time*
> 
> For the first time, model calculations show a plausible way that fluctuations in solar activity could have a tangible impact on the climate. Studies funded by the ...
> snf.ch


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww look, a dickless old man chasing viagra, with dreams of real life toughness is making a funny....


That won't work ......the photos are already out on you.
You Little hairy primate with the diminutive red eraser....
Now, Now Wez....don't get mad at the post on your screen...
We know the response patterns of Little hairy primates like
you. 
First you scream and circle the cage a few times..
Then you pump the stress button and fling the release...
And finally it's Simian waste flying at all four corners...

After the above triad you post more Liberal nonsense from Politico...


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie's already drunk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bernie's already drunk.


 . . . not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bernie's already drunk.


Cheer up, bunny rabbit.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . not that there's anything wrong with that.


Let it be Lowenbrau.
Lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

Rabbit...taste just like chicken.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Over and over again...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These people don't do self-awareness or attempt to "grow".


Pfffttt.. you of all people ...muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2017)

espola said:


> And what's your point?


Vikings, Greenland & corn around the year 1,000 .....
*The Greenland climate was a bit warmer than it is today*, and the southernmost tip of the great island was luscious and green and no doubt tempted Eric the Red and his followers. *This encouraged them to cultivate some of the seed corn they brought with them from Iceland.*

“Now we can see that the Vikings could grow corn, and this was very important for their nourishment and survival,”

The Vikings also tried to grow other agricultural crops. Their attempts to grow these crops and barley did not last long, however, as the climate cooled over the next couple of centuries until the Little Ice Age started in the 13th century.
http://sciencenordic.com/vikings-grew-barley-greenland


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think someone has issues when he gets made fun of.
> Something happen when you were a little booger eater that mommy couldnt kiss and make better?










*Weezy....Now stop it !*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Vikings, Greenland & corn around the year 1,000 .....
> *The Greenland climate was a bit warmer than it is today*, and the southernmost tip of the great island was luscious and green and no doubt tempted Eric the Red and his followers. *This encouraged them to cultivate some of the seed corn they brought with them from Iceland.*
> 
> “Now we can see that the Vikings could grow corn, and this was very important for their nourishment and survival,”
> ...


Mr. Magoo likes to find stuff out on his own.
You just made him mad.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Vikings, Greenland & corn around the year 1,000 .....
> *The Greenland climate was a bit warmer than it is today*, and the southernmost tip of the great island was luscious and green and no doubt tempted Eric the Red and his followers. *This encouraged them to cultivate some of the seed corn they brought with them from Iceland.*
> 
> “Now we can see that the Vikings could grow corn, and this was very important for their nourishment and survival,”
> ...



"Today"?

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-greenland-climate-agriculture-idUSBRE92P0EX20130326

Welcome to climate change in Greenland, where locals say longer and warmer summers mean the country can grow the kind of crops unheard of years ago.​


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> "Today"?
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-greenland-climate-agriculture-idUSBRE92P0EX20130326
> 
> Welcome to climate change in Greenland, where locals say longer and warmer summers mean the country can grow the kind of crops unheard of years ago.​


Greenland has been warmer before...and it's been cooler before..... almost cyclical.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Greenland has been warmer before...and it's been cooler before..... almost cyclical.


What do you suppose drives that cycle?


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mr. Magoo likes to find stuff out on his own.
> You just made him mad.


At least he doesn't post false and misleading charts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> What do you suppose drives that cycle?


Humans?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> At least he doesn't post false and misleading charts.


Or repeat them years later.


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Or repeat them years later.


People are comfortable with a known falsehood as long as it supports their worldview.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Humans?


I could say North Atlantic Oscillation, but that just begs the question to "what drives the NAO?"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Atlantic_oscillation


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> I could say North Atlantic Oscillation, but that just begs the question to "what drives the NAO?"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Atlantic_oscillation


What do you mean you "could"?
You just said North Atlantic Oscillation....


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you mean you "could"?
> You just said North Atlantic Oscillation....


Since you insist - what drives the NAO?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> People are comfortable with a known falsehood as long as it supports their worldview.


yes,97% comes to mind.


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> yes,97% comes to mind.


It is nice when our scientific community can confirm each other's findings and experiments and post peer reviewed research on a topic, agreed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> It is nice when our scientific community can confirm each other's findings and experiments and post peer reviewed research on a topic, agreed.


If they post facts, not if they are posting made up data to promote their/your agenda.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If they post facts, not if they are posting made up data to promote their/your agenda.


Who  is posting made up data to promote an agenda?


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Who  is posting made up data to promote an agenda?


You mean beside Bernie?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean beside Bernie?


When you say "Bernie" like that, please be more specific whether you are referring to the plumber or the politician.


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> When you say "Bernie" like that, please be more specific whether you are referring to the plumber or the politician.


I guess I could call our resident curmudgeon by a fuzzy derogatory name like he does everyone else...


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I guess I could call our resident curmudgeon by a fuzzy derogatory name like he does everyone else...


"aff-bear" works for me.  Not ambiguous, and it has historical significance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Who  is posting made up data to promote an agenda?


THE 97% AKA lefty scientists  AKA lying mother fuckers.


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> THE 97% AKA lefty scientists  AKA lying mother fuckers.


Can you be specific in what lies you are referring to?  Posting sources always helps with credibility too.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> THE 97% AKA lefty scientists  AKA lying mother fuckers.


That's what I thought you meant.

Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> That's what I thought you meant.
> 
> Please continue.


I see you are wising up. Finally, all my tutelage is paying off for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you be specific in what lies you are referring to?  Posting sources always helps with credibility too.


Yes, but who has a problem with my credibility?
_www.forbes.com/sites/alexepstein/2015/.../97-of-climate-scientists-agree-is-100-wron..._


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, but who has a problem with my credibility?
> _www.forbes.com/sites/alexepstein/2015/.../97-of-climate-scientists-agree-is-100-wron..._


Since every anti-science AGW post here has been debunked so far, I was hoping for a better effort.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Who  is posting made up data to promote an agenda?


Shall we start with the Al " Jabba The Hutt " Gore movie ?


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Since every anti-science AGW post here has been debunked so far, I was hoping for a better effort.


*Show us a post that exposed the Truth about Global Warming/Climate Change that was later proven to be a Lie.*

*All of the Truths about the GW/CC hoax were exposed due to solid Science work.*

*This should be interesting to see Wez set up a Premise, support it with a body of work and close it with a solid conclusion. *
*All of it consisting of Truthful Verifiable Facts.*..


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Show us a post that exposed the Truth about Global Warming/Climate Change that was later proven to be a Lie.*


142 pages, have fun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Since every anti-science AGW post here has been debunked so far, I was hoping for a better effort.


Every?


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> 142 pages, have fun.



The Chicken hawk speaks.....as he wrestles with his blanket.


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every?


Find one that doesn't have a retort in the 142 pages here.  I'm sure a few exist, but the vast majority...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 4, 2017)

espola said:


> "aff-bear" works for me.  Not ambiguous, and it has historical significance.


Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Find one that doesn't have a retort in the 142 pages here.  I'm sure a few exist, but the vast majority...


So, it's not EVERY ONE.


----------



## Wez (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, it's not EVERY ONE.


I doubt people felt the need to debunk every fraudulent claim you guys make, lol.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I doubt people felt the need to debunk every fraudulent claim you guys make, lol.


Just 97% of em.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Find one that doesn't have a retort in the 142 pages here.  I'm sure a few exist, but the vast majority...


There ya go ...
Wez Roulette Logic.
One round or two in the chamber...?


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I doubt people felt the need to debunk every fraudulent claim you guys make, lol.


Your statement is quite fraudulent....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rabbit...taste just like chicken.


Not to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttt.. you of all people ...muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Have you ever responded like that, even once, to Aff-B-ear-Sanders when he uses that term?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2017)

N


Lion Eyes said:


> Vikings, Greenland & corn around the year 1,000 .....
> *The Greenland climate was a bit warmer than it is today*, and the southernmost tip of the great island was luscious and green and no doubt tempted Eric the Red and his followers. *This encouraged them to cultivate some of the seed corn they brought with them from Iceland.*
> 
> “Now we can see that the Vikings could grow corn, and this was very important for their nourishment and survival,”
> ...


Not the damn John Barleycorn argument again?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever responded like that, even once, to Aff-B-ear-Sanders when he uses that term?


He said, "You, of all people"
I say,  "You people".
You said, "these people"
See the dif?

....you people...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Has a nice ring to it.


Ahhhh, Bernie the Affable Bear, how cute . . . all the kids will want one!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhhh, Bernie the Affable Bear, how cute . . . all the kids will want one!


I am like a big, lovable teddy bear.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He said, "You, of all people"
> I say,  "You people".
> You said, "these people"
> See the dif?
> ...


No, no I don't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Since every anti-science AGW post here has been debunked so far, I was hoping for a better effort.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These people don't do self-awareness or attempt to "grow".


Where are you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not to me.


Its very lean.
Very healthy, and very, very, in my belly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not to me.


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> N
> 
> Not the damn John Barleycorn argument again?


Facts are facts Huchkeberry.
Greenland was warmer at one time & the album was arguably Traffics best.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I am like a big, lovable teddy bear.


I bet like Lion your a big somebitch with better hair.  At least now I know Lion must be a big dude with the phone number power move.


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I bet like Lion your a big somebitch with better hair.  At least now I know Lion must be a big dude with the phone number power move.


You got some kinda envy goin on there....

Just remember the quote below.

" God created men, Sam Colt made them equal. "


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2017)

nononono said:


> You got some kinda envy goin on there....
> 
> Just remember the quote below.
> 
> " God created men, Sam Colt made them equal. "


I have 6 Colts, love the tradition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why am I not surprised?


Maybe yours wasn't prepared properly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe yours wasn't prepared properly.


LMAO...Huk you're the one who claimed it doesn't taste like chicken...perhaps yours wasn't prepared properly?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I bet like Lion your a big somebitch with better hair.  At least now I know Lion must be a big dude with the phone number power move.


Bernie is taller than me, with or without his great hair.
As far as being a big dude goes....let's just say I'm a legend in my own mind.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> LMAO...Huk you're the one who claimed it doesn't taste like chicken...perhaps yours wasn't prepared properly?


I have had rabbit cooked a few different ways, by different people, wife, friends, at a restaurant, and each time was a bit different yet tasty (except one time in Wyoming), but taste like chicken? Not in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe yours wasn't prepared properly.


Rabbit can be cooked a variety of ways.
Its extremely lean, and usually needs some fat, broth or stock, added.
If you raise your own rabbits, you can cook them any way you want, but if you plug one in your yard, you should braise it so it cooks long enough to kill anything that might cause problems.
I like a dutch oven, some white wine, fresh herbs, and chicken stock (home made of course) onions, mushrooms and carrots.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I bet like Lion your a big somebitch with better hair.  At least now I know Lion must be a big dude with the phone number power move.


Im not that big.
6-0 and 215. Its my hair that blows people away.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not that big.
> 6-0 and 215. Its my hair that blows people away.


You are legendary none the less....well, you're hair is anyways.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have had rabbit cooked a few different ways, by different people, wife, friends, at a restaurant, and each time was a bit different yet tasty (except one time in Wyoming), but taste like chicken? Not in my humble opinion.


Battered and fried with pinto beans and corn bread.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Battered and fried with pinto beans and corn bread.....


YUCK! IMHO


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are legendary none the less....well, you're hair is anyways.


Rat would say that you're obviously projecting your legendary status on to me.
He's so smart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> YUCK! IMHO


You obviously don't care for southern cooking....


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> YUCK! IMHO


The Navy served it chicken-fried style.  Not surprisingly, it reminded me of chicken-fried chicken.

I was always in a location where there was an alternate selection.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


Source?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously don't care for southern cooking....


No, no sir I really don't.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Source?


Twitter Master


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no sir I really don't.


Not even fried chicken or bisquits 'n gravy?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Source?


@*philklotzbach*
@*ColoradoStateU*

  *Roger Pielke Jr.*‏Verified account @*RogerPielkeJr*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not even fried chicken or bisquits 'n gravy?


I use to, chicken fried steak was a big favorite, not anymore.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Twitter Master


The top 3 most destructive hurricanes in US history are Katrina (2005), Ike (2008), and Sandy (2012).  Ike wouldn't show on your east coast map because it came in from the Gulf of Mexico and ran up though the middle of the US toward the Great Lakes.  Katrina, however, crossed the tip of Florida on its way to Louisiana, and Sandy came shore near NY City.  The "05" on your map seems to be lined up with the path of Wilma (the strongest locally of the 5 2005 hurricanes affecting Florida), and there is no "12".


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2017)

espola said:


> The top 3 most destructive hurricanes in US history are Katrina (2005), Ike (2008), and Sandy (2012).  Ike wouldn't show on your east coast map because it came in from the Gulf of Mexico and ran up though the middle of the US toward the Great Lakes.  Katrina, however, crossed the tip of Florida on its way to Louisiana, and Sandy came shore near NY City.  The "05" on your map seems to be lined up with the path of Wilma (the strongest locally of the 5 2005 hurricanes affecting Florida), and there is no "12".



Where's your source Espola:


Let's see...Spola cites :

1. Katrina ( 2005 )
2. Ike  ( 2008 )
3. Sandy ( 2012 )


*What I found :*








*The 10 Worst Hurricanes in American History*
*Aug 18 2014 05:37 PM EDT

weather.com*





*1. Hurricane Katrina, 2005*
Hurricane Katrina, like Andrew 13 years earlier, struck both Florida and the central Gulf Coast as a damaging hurricane. But unlike Andrew, Katrina's greatest fury was reserved for its second landfall, and its most catastrophic impacts were from storm surge rather than wind.

Katrina delivered a billion-dollar blow to South Florida as a rapidly intensifying Category 1 hurricane. But after it emerged into the Gulf of Mexico, Katrina strengthened into a monster.

At one point, Katrina's central pressure dropped to 902 millibars, the lowest pressure observed in an Atlantic basin hurricane since Gilbert in 1988. Katrina was also a large hurricane, guaranteeing a devastating storm surge as it approached the north-central Gulf coast.

Katrina made its first landfall near Buras, Louisiana, with a pressure of 920 millibars. It remains the lowest pressure on record for a Category 3 landfall; Instead of a focused core of powerful winds, Katrina's energy was distributed by a larger area of strong, but not as extreme, winds.

The large field of strong onshore winds pushed catastrophic storm surge into the Mississippi Gulf Coast, peaking at an estimated 28 feet around Waveland and Pass Christian, the highest surge on record in the U.S. The surge penetrated six miles inland across most of South Mississippi, and up to 12 miles inland along bays and rivers. Over 200 people lost their lives in Mississippi, mostly due to the surge.

Water also pushed west into Lake Ponchartrain, leading to a storm surge of 10 to 19 feet. Water also surged into the network of canals and channels around New Orleans, and the subsequent overtopping and breaching of levees and floodwalls eventually combined to flood 80 percent of New Orleans; it would take six weeks to remove all the water from the city. Katrina claimed 1,577 lives in Louisiana.


*2. 1900 Galveston Hurricane*
The deadliest hurricane in U.S. history hit the Upper Texas coast in 1900. It began as a tropical storm in the central Atlantic and followed a path south of Hispaniola. As it moved over Cuba, it remained a tropical storm. It rapidly intensified and reached hurricane status as it passed just west of Key West, Florida.

The hurricane made an abrupt turn to the west in the eastern Gulf of Mexico. As the hurricane approached, the winds grew fierce and the tide rose quickly. Wind gusts of over 120 miles per hour pierced Galveston Island and the seas rose to over 20 feet in height.

The Galveston hurricane was a Category 4 on the Saffir-Simpson Scale. An estimated 8,000 to 12,000 people lost their lives, mostly in the Galveston area. More than 3,000 homes were destroyed and damage was estimated at over $30 million.

The storm maintained tropical storm strength as it tracked up through Oklahoma and Kansas. It then weakened and moved through the Great Lakes, over the St. Lawrence River and back out over the North Atlantic Ocean.


*3. 1926 Miami Hurricane*
The eye of the hurricane passed over downtown Miami and parts of Coconut Grove and South Miami early Sept. 18, 1926. Residents of the city, unfamiliar with hurricanes, thought the storm was over and emerged from their places of refuge out into the city streets. The lull lasted only about 35 minutes, according to the NOAA. The worst part of the hurricane brought 10-foot storm surge onto Miami Beach.

As the hurricane moved inland, water from Lake Okeechobee was blown toward the southwest shore and the town of Moore Haven. A weakened muck dike that had been constructed to protect Moore Haven broke in several places. About 150 people drowned in the floodwaters that persisted in Moore Haven for weeks afterward.

The Red Cross reported that 372 people died in the storm. Damages in 1926 dollars were estimated at $105 million, which would be more than $100 billion in today's dollars.





*It's amazing what a little research can do for you.....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> Where's your source Espola:
> 
> 
> Let's see...Spola cites :
> ...


Hurricanes in the early twentieth century, and before, were not nearly as well documented as they are today, and the population centers were much smaller, and more spread out.
I dont see how anyone can accurately rank them .
Today, the trend is to believe that everything is worse because chicken littles rule the roost.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I use to, chicken fried steak was a big favorite, not anymore.


The constant worry over how the Donald will end the world, will kill you way faster than sausage gravy and buttermilk biskets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hurricanes in the early twentieth century, and before, were not nearly as well documented as they are today, and the population centers were much smaller, and more spread out.
> I dont see how anyone can accurately rank them .
> Today, the trend is to believe that everything is worse because chicken littles rule the roost.


Agreed. Almost all the [Biggest Storms Ever] always are blown way out of proportion and I really don't know why.
Doomsdayer Bastards.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The constant worry over how the Donald will end the world, will kill you way faster than sausage gravy and buttermilk biskets.


Acknowledging and worrying are different things.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Acknowledging and worrying are different things.


Ok, cream puff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ok, cream puff.


I would prefer a maple bar . . . or one them huge cinnamon rolls from VG's!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would prefer a maple bar . . . or one them huge cinnamon rolls from VG's!


VG's.
You know VG's?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> VG's.
> You know VG's?


Duh!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Duh!


Is there one in OB?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is there one in OB?


No, you don't remember our conversations from 8 years ago in The Kitchen?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you don't remember our conversations from 8 years ago in The Kitchen?


Back when your posts made some sense....the good old days...we long for those days Rat Patrol....
Do you remember conversations from 8 years ago? No? Think hard.......
Come back in from the cold Rat...
We're here for you....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back when your posts made some sense....the good old days...we long for those days Rat Patrol....
> Do you remember conversations from 8 years ago? No? Think hard.......
> Come back in from the cold Rat...
> We're here for you....


My posts made sense or you were more able/willing to comprehend? Again, when the same things keep happening with different people (TD, E, Wez and myself, that's just the ones you admit) it may not be them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you don't remember our conversations from 8 years ago in The Kitchen?


I forgot.
Good recall, rat.
I usually remember everything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I forgot.
> Good recall, rat.
> I usually remember everything.


Getting old ain't for the weak at heart but it beats the alternative!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My posts made sense or you were more able/willing to comprehend? Again, when the same things keep happening with different people (TD, E, Wez and myself, that's just the ones you admit) it may not be them.


Easy Einstein...I said they made more sense.  You also had a sense of humor back then...
Again? The same thing keeps happening? What same things?
Your ability to babble on making little or no sense? That same thing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Easy Einstein...I said they made more sense.  You also had a sense of humor back then...
> Again? The same thing keeps happening? What same things?
> Your ability to babble on making little or no sense? That same thing?


It's easier to laugh when you know the country is in good hands . . . I'm not so sure of that right now.


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's easier to laugh when you know the country is in good hands . . . I'm not so sure of that right now.


*Are you smarter that President Donald J. Trump ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's easier to laugh when you know the country is in good hands . . . I'm not so sure of that right now.


There there....we'll be fine.
We survived the last eight years, we'll survive the next eight.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There there....we'll be fine.
> We survived the last eight years, we'll survive the next eight.....


You are so highly partisan motivated that you can't, won't see the difference that is so apparent to most others. (Yes, "most", google Trump job approval ratings . . . talk about "historic", historically low)


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so highly partisan motivated that you can't, won't see the difference that is so apparent to most others. (Yes, "most", google Trump job approval ratings . . . talk about "historic", historically low)


Trump is kicking ass.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's easier to laugh when you know the country is in good hands . . . I'm not so sure of that right now.


I agree.
I also agree you arent so sure.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so highly partisan motivated that you can't, won't see the difference that is so apparent to most others. (Yes, "most", google Trump job approval ratings . . . talk about "historic", historically low)


Poppycock, hogwash and horseshit....the sky is not falling and the left are acting like pinheaded buffoons.
Get use to it Rat. Trump is President, Republican control both Houses of Congress.
Obamacare is failing, our foreign policy just went from leading from behind to leading by example.
The nuclear option created by Harry Reid just came back and blew up in the Democrats collective faces...
Other than that everything remains just about the same....so far.
For you to accuse anyone of partisan blindness is laughable....geeezzzusss you're funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump is kicking ass.


Where?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock, hogwash and horseshit....the sky is not falling and the left are acting like pinheaded buffoons.
> Get use to it Rat. Trump is President, Republican control both Houses of Congress. Yeah that seems to be helping lol!
> Obamacare is failing, our foreign policy just went from leading from behind to leading by example.
> The nuclear option created by Harry Reid just came back and blew up in the Democrats collective faces...
> ...


Time will tell my friend, time, will, tell . . .


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where?


Turn around and you'll get it right in the teeth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Turn around and you'll get it right in the teeth.


What has Trump accomplished, besides changing the current media topic? He warned the Russians and Syrians before the bombs were dropped.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

Heck, Ras-Putin probably set this whole thing up to help his little pinocchio.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so highly partisan motivated that you can't, won't see the difference that is so apparent to most others. (Yes, "most", google Trump job approval ratings . . . talk about "historic", historically low)


t hasn't sunk down to w's lowest lows yet.  And he may have found a way to boost his approval, since that usually follows the escalation of an international political crisis into a military one.  Even those who are the most clueless about the fine points of politics understand bullets and bombs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2017)

espola said:


> t hasn't sunk down to w's lowest lows yet.  And he may have found a way to boost his approval, since that usually follows the escalation of an international political crisis into a military one.  Even those who are the most clueless about the fine points of politics understand bullets and bombs.


I'm sure his flock are quite impressed with his popcorn fart "attack".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure his flock are quite impressed with his popcorn fart "attack".


Du-fus


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2017)

New global warming study is terrible news for alarmists, good news for plants, animals and people
A new study published in the highly influential journal Nature suggests rising global temperatures during the 19th and 20th centuries may be linked to greater plant photosynthesis.

The study, conducted by researchers at the University of California at Merced, estimated based on its models “the sum of all plant photosynthesis on Earth grew by 30 percent over the 200-year record captured,” according to an article published on the UC Merced website.

Photosynthesis is the process of converting carbon dioxide into carbohydrates, which power plants, using sunlight.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has Trump accomplished, besides changing the current media topic? He warned the Russians and Syrians before the bombs were dropped.


We warned the Russians one hour in advance so any troops in the area would not be injured...Syrian troops were probably notified by the Russians.
The point of the missiles was to warn the Syrians that the USA would no longer put up with the use of chemical weapons.
The Syrians apparently got the message....time will tell.
You join Russia, North Korea, Iran, China & Hezbollah in protest of the missile message.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New global warming study is terrible news for alarmists, good news for plants, animals and people
> A new study published in the highly influential journal Nature suggests rising global temperatures during the 19th and 20th centuries may be linked to greater plant photosynthesis.
> 
> The study, conducted by researchers at the University of California at Merced, estimated based on its models “the sum of all plant photosynthesis on Earth grew by 30 percent over the 200-year record captured,” according to an article published on the UC Merced website.
> ...


Yeah? So?
Everyone knows those were man made plants....


----------



## Torros (Apr 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has Trump accomplished, besides changing the current media topic? He warned the Russians and Syrians before the bombs were dropped.


New Justice on the Supreme Court!


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New global warming study is terrible news for alarmists, good news for plants, animals and people
> A new study published in the highly influential journal Nature suggests rising global temperatures during the 19th and 20th centuries may be linked to greater plant photosynthesis.
> 
> The study, conducted by researchers at the University of California at Merced, estimated based on its models “the sum of all plant photosynthesis on Earth grew by 30 percent over the 200-year record captured,” according to an article published on the UC Merced website.
> ...


I'm still trying to untangle the phrase "terrible news for alarmists" -- seems like something of a contradiction in terms.

The original article is in Nature April 6 issue, abstract and selected illustrations visible here --

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v544/n7648/full/nature22030.html

There are also several options to pay to read the article.  I believe the SD Public Library has a subscription, and they might have received that issue by now.  I'll take a look when I visit tomorrow.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure his flock are quite impressed with his popcorn fart "attack".


Well here's someone who's impressed and thankful for your so called "popcorn fart attack".....



By Jennifer Earl CBS News April 7, 2017, 2:42 PM
*Syrian girl, 7, tweets support for Donald Trump's missile strikes*







Bana Alabed, a 7-year-old Syrian refugee with a huge Twitter following.


  
The 7-year-old girl who rose to fame on Twitter as the “voice of Aleppo” is speaking out once again — this time, about President Donald Trump’s decision to order U.S. missile strikes on a Syrian air base.

Syrian refugee Bana Alabed took to Twitter just hours after the U.S. launched 59 Tomahawk cruise missiles, to pledge her support.

“I am a Syrian child who suffered under Bashar al Asad & Putin,” Alabed wrote early Friday morning. “I welcome Donald Trump action against the killers
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/syrian-girl-7-tweets-support-for-donald-trumps-missile-strikes/


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well here's someone who's impressed and thankful for your so called "popcorn fart attack".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 10, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Hows team Martinez doing in Barcelona?
Representing?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure his flock are quite impressed with his popcorn fart "attack".


No, but CNN sure did an about face.
I havent heard one peep about "russian collusion" since the tomahawk party.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hows team Martinez doing in Barcelona?
> Representing?


So far so good, tourney doesn't start til Wed.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> So far so good, tourney doesn't start til Wed.


As much as you're a smart ass on these forums, I have to separate the forum from the adventure you and you
offspring are on.....

*Kick some Ass.....I wish your son the best in the Tourney.   *
*Don't second guess that first touch... Yeeee Haaaa !!!*


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> As much as you're a smart ass on these forums, I have to separate the forum from the adventure you and you
> offspring are on.....
> 
> *Kick some Ass.....I wish your son the best in the Tourney.   *
> *Don't second guess that first touch... Yeeee Haaaa !!!*


Thanks!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No, but CNN sure did an about face.
> I havent heard one peep about "russian collusion" since the tomahawk party.


You haven't been listening . . . the FBI investigation is just cranking up, time will tell.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No, but CNN sure did an about face.
> I havent heard one peep about "russian collusion" since the tomahawk party.


Because their was none.....
The wackos on the far left actually found religion as they've been praying for collusion of some sort...
When their prayers are not answered, they'll then claim that proves there's no God.
What an f'd up bunch of maroons they are....they are funnier than s#*t though....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Because their was none.....
> The wackos on the far left actually found religion as they've been praying for collusion of some sort...
> When their prayers are not answered, they'll then claim that proves there's no God.
> What an f'd up bunch of maroons they are....they are funnier than s#*t though....


Time will tell, time will tell . . . so quick to deny, deny. deny. In time we will see who the, "f'd up bunch of maroons" really are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't been listening . . . the FBI investigation is just cranking up, time will tell.


ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time will tell, time will tell . . . so quick to deny, deny. deny. In time we will see who the, "f'd up bunch of maroons" really are.


That's July of last year - 2016. Just cranking up? You sure about that?
Tic tock tic tock tic tock tic tock tic tock tic tock tic tock tic tock.............

*The Trump Campaign Has Been Under Investigation Since July*
*By Evan Osnos*
 March 20, 2017
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-trump-campaign-has-been-under-investigation-since-july


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Because their was none.....


How do you know?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> How do you know?


I don't.
But the FBI has been investigating this since July 2016...
If there was something, it would have been exposed, one way or another by now.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't.
> But the FBI has been investigating this since July 2016...
> If there was something, it would have been exposed, one way or another by now.


I've heard that argument before.  The length of time in the investigation says very little about it's final result.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> I've heard that argument before.  The length of time in the investigation says very little about it's final result.


That's true see Hillary Clinton.
Even if Comey says something was not right, I'd expect him to say,
"There was no intent to break the law, while the contact was suspect & sloppy, we don't believe prosecutors would pursue this case."


----------



## HBE (Apr 10, 2017)

Drove down the 5 this weekend to O-Side for National Cup, the wildflowers are going off!  Good to see our landscape blooming down our Highways.  Got to stop @ Legacy's Brewery on way up on 76 and hit Pedros Tacos on way home.  Great Soccer Weekend!


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't.
> But the FBI has been investigating this since July 2016...
> If there was something, it would have been exposed, one way or another by now.


Kissy, kissy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't.
> But the FBI has been investigating this since July 2016...
> If there was something, it would have been exposed, one way or another by now.


Comey only exposes ongoing investigations when the Republican congress demands it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Kissy, kissy.


Now that is creepy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time will tell, time will tell . . . so quick to deny, deny. deny. In time we will see who the, "f'd up bunch of maroons" really are.


Quick? What a dope.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2017)

Simple economics --

http://boingboing.net/2017/04/11/which-side-are-you-on.html


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Simple economics --
> 
> http://boingboing.net/2017/04/11/which-side-are-you-on.html


Cheapest and most reliable wins.
Simple.
May want to send a memo to TD.
He thinks Trump is going to destroy green energy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Kissy, kissy.


No thanks.
I am flattered though...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Cheapest and most reliable wins.
> Simple.


You should know that Espola doesnʻt read nor think much about what he post when he does read it.  He does not disappoint here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 13, 2017)

*New Paper: Northern Hemisphere Temperatures Rose 4–5°C Within ‘A Few Decades’ 14,700 Years Ago*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *New Paper: Northern Hemisphere Temperatures Rose 4–5°C Within ‘A Few Decades’ 14,700 Years Ago*


Lets ask Etrolla, he was there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2017)

Scientists at Stanford University and NASA say excessive pumping of wells during the drought has tapped out some underground sources of water that will never recover.

At the height of the drought, nearly 2,400 wells dried up, affecting 12,000 people, state officials said.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/dXJuOnB1YmxpY2lkOmFwLm9yZzo2ZjQyZGZjMzFkMWM0NDA3ODE5NDNkODg4YzMxN2Q4NQ==/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scientists at Stanford University and NASA say excessive pumping of wells during the drought has tapped out some underground sources of water that will never recover.
> 
> At the height of the drought, nearly 2,400 wells dried up, affecting 12,000 people, state officials said.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/dXJuOnB1YmxpY2lkOmFwLm9yZzo2ZjQyZGZjMzFkMWM0NDA3ODE5NDNkODg4YzMxN2Q4NQ==/


Not to worry.
The bullet train will have drinking water available


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scientists at Stanford University and NASA say excessive pumping of wells during the drought has tapped out some underground sources of water that will never recover.
> 
> At the height of the drought, nearly 2,400 wells dried up, affecting 12,000 people, state officials said.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/dXJuOnB1YmxpY2lkOmFwLm9yZzo2ZjQyZGZjMzFkMWM0NDA3ODE5NDNkODg4YzMxN2Q4NQ==/


Never is an awfully long time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not to worry.
> The bullet train will have drinking water available


You never let anyone forget you are all for regress, and never progress . . . ah yes, the conservative dream of going back too the 50's where men were men and everyone else knew their place.

On a further note, the effects of drought are far from over.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2017)

March 2017 GISS temp numbers are in --

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

2nd hottest March in the record, behind last year's March.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never let anyone forget you are all for regress, and never progress . . . ah yes, the conservative dream of going back too the 50's where men were men and everyone else knew their place.
> 
> On a further note, the effects of drought are far from over.


News Flash!!!!!
Drought in California is not new. It's a reoccurring event. 
California has suffered drought in the past that have lasted HUNDREDS of years.
The problem of wells being pumped dry will continue as the population continues to demand water
If we expect to sustain our way of life in California, we need to look forward and come up with a sustainable water program.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> News Flash!!!!!
> Drought in California is not new. It's a reoccurring event.
> California has suffered drought in the past that have lasted HUNDREDS of years.
> The problem of wells being pumped dry will continue as the population continues to demand water
> If we expect to sustain our way of life in California, we need to look forward and come up with a sustainable water program.


Do you realize you just used the word "sustainable"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

In an effort to educate and enlighten.....
*

California drought: Past dry periods have lasted more than 200 years, scientists say*

California’s current drought is being billed as the driest period in the state’s recorded rainfall history. But scientists who study the West’s long-term climate patterns say the state has been parched for much longer stretches before that 163-year historical period began.

And they worry that the “megadroughts” typical of California’s earlier history could come again.

Through studies of tree rings, sediment and other natural evidence, researchers have documented multiple droughts in California that lasted 10 or 20 years in a row during the past 1,000 years — compared to the mere three-year duration of the current dry spell. The two most severe megadroughts make the Dust Bowl of the 1930s look tame: a 240-year-long drought that started in 850 and, 50 years after the conclusion of that one, another that stretched at least 180 years.

“We continue to run California as if the longest drought we are ever going to encounter is about seven years,” said Scott Stine, a professor of geography and environmental studies at Cal State East Bay. “We’re living in a dream world.”

Please enjoy the entire article:
http://www.mercurynews.com/2014/01/25/california-drought-past-dry-periods-have-lasted-more-than-200-years-scientists-say/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Do you realize you just used the word "sustainable"?


Yes.
..."able to be maintained at a certain rate or level"
Sustainable.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes.
> ..."able to be maintained at a certain rate or level"
> Sustainable.


Isn't that a taboo word among you wingnuts?  The plumber and 4nos are going to write you off.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Isn't that a taboo word among you wingnuts?  The plumber and 4nos are going to write you off.


You'll have to ask a wingnut Magoo.
Try Huckster or his doppelganger.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> News Flash!!!!!
> Drought in California is not new. It's a reoccurring event.
> California has suffered drought in the past that have lasted HUNDREDS of years.
> The problem of wells being pumped dry will continue as the population continues to demand water
> If we expect to sustain our way of life in California, we need to look forward and come up with a sustainable water program.


Tell Bernie.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell Bernie.


I'm purdy sure he knows.
He, after all, isn't running around screaming the sky is falling


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm purdy sure he knows.
> He, after all, isn't running around screaming the sky is falling


You don't read is stuff much, like all reading, do ya? He said the drought was over.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Apr 15, 2017)

espola said:


> March 2017 GISS temp numbers are in --


Since '64. Red points since start of thread.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

"You don't read is stuff much, like all reading, do ya? He said the drought was over." _Hucster Du
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
Say what?
I believe he was quoting Gov. Moonbeam.

Posted: 04/14/17, 9:17 PM PDT

State officials said Friday Southern California water agencies will soon get close to a full of allotment of water — 85 percent — following several winter storms that broke rain and snow records across the state.

That’s the highest percentage meted out from the State Water Project since 2006, said Ted Thomas, a spokesman for the state Department of Water Resources said in a statement.

The announcement came one week after Gov. Jerry Brown declared the drought over in California, with the exception of four counties in the central part of the state. Officials said there’s now strong evidence that the state’s urban water supply increased by large margins this winter.

http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-news/20170414/state-will-increase-water-deliveries-to-southern-california.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You don't read is stuff much, like all reading, do ya? He said the drought was over." _Hucster Du
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
> Say what?
> I believe he was quoting Gov. Moonbeam.
> ...


Should have known you would head out into the weeds in search of redemption . . .

Im officially calling and end of the drought.
We could begin a new drought next year, or even later this year, as we live in an arid or semi-arid region.
The last drought is history.

Bernie Sanders, Jan 24, 2017Report
#2288Reply


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2017)

espola said:


> March 2017 GISS temp numbers are in --
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
> 
> 2nd hottest March in the record, behind last year's March.


97% wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Never is an awfully long time.


I am not sure Bernie, Trump will never the President, remember?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwiCqcjssafTAhVR8GMKHUpHDNIQwqsBCCUwAw&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=JPArxE6MpRr7LF2vUCyw5A


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure Bernie, Trump will never the President, remember?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwiCqcjssafTAhVR8GMKHUpHDNIQwqsBCCUwAw&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=JPArxE6MpRr7LF2vUCyw5A


Oh, yeah.
"Never" is never,* never, *when its only a leftist wish.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should have known you would head out into the weeds in search of redemption . . .
> 
> Im officially calling and end of the drought.
> We could begin a new drought next year, or even later this year, as we live in an arid or semi-arid region.
> ...


Good job. Way to dig in the weeds for nearly an hour to prove Bernie correct. 
So my recollection was wrong and Bernie was right.
Gov. Moonbeam made it official a couple months later.
You sound disappointed Huckleberry.
Did you want the drought to continue?

Being we live in a region susceptible to drought, tell us all what we should be doing in creating a sustainable water supply.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should have known you would head out into the weeds in search of redemption . . .
> 
> Im officially calling and end of the drought.
> We could begin a new drought next year, or even later this year, as we live in an arid or semi-arid region.
> ...


Thanks, rat.
Most people would never know I called it before the weather channel did.
Its embarrassing to remind people myself.
Nice to have my biggest fan hold up the blue ribbon for me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 15, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Since '64. Red points since start of thread.
> 
> View attachment 826


I predict more cooling in the past.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good job. Way to dig in the weeds for nearly an hour to prove Bernie correct.
> So my recollection was wrong and Bernie was right.
> Gov. Moonbeam made it official a couple months later.
> You sound disappointed Huckleberry.
> ...


You are a bit off, to say the least.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks, rat.
> Most people would never know I called it before the weather channel did.
> Its embarrassing to remind people myself.
> Nice to have my biggest fan hold up the blue ribbon for me.


You are the greatest . . . just ask you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the greatest . . . just ask you.


I appreciate the support, rat, but maybe tone it down just a wee bit.
Its gett'n weird.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 97% wrong.


Got a source for this claim?


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Got a source for this claim?


His promise to tell lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Got a source for this claim?


Yes, the all knowing Bernie told me himself.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 16, 2017)

https://realclimatescience.com/2017/04/michael-mann-continues-his-extreme-meanders-of-climate-fraud/ …


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://realclimatescience.com/2017/04/michael-mann-continues-his-extreme-meanders-of-climate-fraud/ …


https://www.google.es/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/4664173/climate-change-denial-fake-news/?source=dam

_"Yet inside the echo chamber of climate lies, the bogus claim spread farther and faster that those rebuttals ever will. Breitbart-style outlets hailed the “news” and conservative bloggers, tweeters and politicians amplified it. Representative Lamar Smith, the climate change–denying chair of the U.S. House Science Committee, whose campaigns are largely bankrolled by oil money, issued a breathless press release and raised the issue at a recent hearing. And Scott Pruitt, President Trump’s pick to head the EPA, has been using the same kind of climate disinformation in his oral and written Senate confirmation testimony."

http://blogs.edf.org/climate411/2017/02/08/scott-pruitts-misleading-senate-testimony-will-alternative-science-replace-real-science-at-epa/_


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://realclimatescience.com/2017/04/michael-mann-continues-his-extreme-meanders-of-climate-fraud/ …


Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any online dictionary?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I appreciate the support, rat, but maybe tone it down just a wee bit.
> Its gett'n weird.


It's nono and lil 'joe that can tell you what is in your pants pockets.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Apr 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I predict ... the past.


"A man walks into a florist shop and asks what flower is it that best expresses days go by endlessly pulling you into the future..."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a bit off, to say the least.


Where exactly am I "a bit off" in that post?
Please do tell.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where exactly am I "a bit off" in that post?
> Please do tell.


"You" are a bit off . . . all the time, and getting worser and worser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You" are a bit off . . . all the time, and getting worser and worser.


Nice 3rd grade reply...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice 3rd grade reply...


We all see things from within the context of our own experiences and reality, if you see 3rd grade, well then.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all see things from within the context of our own experiences and reality, if you see 3rd grade, well then.


I was giving you the benefit of the doubt ....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 16, 2017)

http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget …


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 16, 2017)

https://shar.es/1QBVZ9


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 16, 2017)

http://www.thegwpf.com/antarctic-peninsula-cooled-nearly-1c-during-1999-2014/ …


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.thegwpf.com/antarctic-peninsula-cooled-nearly-1c-during-1999-2014/ …


The website is a private business practicing disinformation funded by fossil fuel companies.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes.
> ..."able to be maintained at a certain rate or level"
> Sustainable.


If you are seriously interested -- National Geographic Channel has a couple of shows that you might be able to watch through your local cable provider's On Demand Channel --

"Water and Power", which documents the conversion of a public water authority (West Kern Water) to the control of a private company, Paramount Land and Water.  One of the neat tricks they play is that they buy water from State Water Authority for a low price, and then were payed about 4 times as much for not using it during the drought.

"Parched", which has several episodes.  The first one relates the sad tales of what happened to the public water supplies in Detroit and Flint.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget …


3%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.thegwpf.com/antarctic-peninsula-cooled-nearly-1c-during-1999-2014/ …


3%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://shar.es/1QBVZ9


3%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks like some late snowflakes in New England.
Patriots Players Boycotting White House Celebration Speak Out on Trump


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like some late snowflakes in New England.
> Patriots Players Boycotting White House Celebration Speak Out on Trump


Pro football is dying.
Did you listen to the music in the back ground?
About as queer as it gets.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 17, 2017)

This is what football is supposed to be.
What it was, and never will be again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This is what football is supposed to be.
> What it was, and never will be again.


Yep, they were some badasses.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, they were some badasses.


How tough do you have to be to grow up with a name like Dick Butkis?


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How tough do you have to be to grow up with a name like Dick Butkis?


Butkus.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Butkus.


I said Butt-Kiss.
Jeeeeeez espola, dont you get anything?


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I said Butt-Kiss.
> Jeeeeeez espola, dont you get anything?


Stop whining.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pro football players are dying early.


Fixed.

Do you encourage your kids to play tackle football?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Do you encourage your kids to play tackle football?


So are abortion Drs.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So are abortion Drs.


Are you celebrating the murder of doctors who perform abortions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This is what football is supposed to be.
> What it was, and never will be again.


How would you like to tackle this beast?
*Earl Campbell || "The Human Wrecking Ball" || Career Highlights (HD ...*
▶ 3:49


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you celebrating the murder of doctors who perform abortions?


It was just a really late term abortion of a parasite.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was just a really late term abortion of a parasite.


So for the record, you are all for murdering abortion doctors?  Does that mean you would do it with your own hands?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> So for the record, you are all for murdering abortion doctors?  Does that mean you would do it with your own hands?


Sure, just give me some forceps and some scissors and I will cut their spinal cord at the neck.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, just give me some forceps and some scissors and I will cut their spinal cord at the neck.


Murder is fine when it's committed on someone performing a legal operation on a Women, just because your personal opinions on a topic have justified it in your head....and you complain about illegal immigrants and the crimes they sometimes commit.....hypocrite.

Murder is fine, but don't overstay your visa.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Murder is fine when it's committed on someone performing a legal operation on a Women, just because your personal opinions on a topic have justified it in your head....and you complain about illegal immigrants and the crimes they sometimes commit.....hypocrite.
> 
> Murder is fine, but don't overstay your visa.


Accessory to  murder, and the plumber agrees with him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Murder is fine when it's committed on someone performing a legal operation on a Women, just because your personal opinions on a topic have justified it in your head....and you complain about illegal immigrants and the crimes they sometimes commit.....hypocrite.
> 
> Murder is fine, but don't overstay your visa.


An eye for an eye.
Some people need killin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Accessory to  murder, and the plumber agrees with him.


Go back to sleep magoo.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some people need killin.


ISIS agrees.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> ISIS agrees.


So does Hillary, I guess.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So does Hillary, I guess.


Never saw Hillary call for murder like you and ISIS have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Never saw Hillary call for murder like you and ISIS have.


Dereliction of duty that killed Americans=murder in my book.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dereliction of duty that killed Americans=murder in my book.


Please describe such dereliction.  Was that like GOP voting to reduce State Dept. funding?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please describe such dereliction.  Was that like GOP voting to reduce State Dept. funding?


That's not what the people that were there say.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not what the people that were there say.


You mean the guy selling the book?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean the guy selling the book?


So if you write a book you are a liar?


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So if you write a book you are a liar?


Of course not, but the bi-partisan investigations contradict his profit driven story...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course not, but the bi-partisan investigations contradict his profit driven story...


Who?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 19, 2017)

*How Much Time Do We Have Left To Save The Planet?*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 19, 2017)

*History of EPA Employee Misconduct Could Result in Layoffs*

The Environmental Protection Agency has been riddled with employee misconduct, including workers who
freebeacon.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *History of EPA Employee Misconduct Could Result in Layoffs*
> 
> The Environmental Protection Agency has been riddled with employee misconduct, including workers who
> freebeacon.com


Draining the swamp.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who?


Nothing?


----------



## Wez (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing?


Did you just ask yourself a question and then question why you didn't answer it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you just ask yourself a question and then question why you didn't answer it?


I asked you a question and you chose not to answer it, or can't.


----------



## Wez (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I asked you a question and you chose not to answer it, or can't.


Ask again, I missed it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please describe such dereliction.  Was that like GOP voting to reduce State Dept. funding?


Retail finance guy always about the funding failure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course not, but the bi-partisan investigations contradict his profit driven story...


No.  They don't RFG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ask again, I missed it.


Of course not, but the bi-partisan investigations contradict his profit driven story...
Who?


----------



## Wez (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course not, but the bi-partisan investigations contradict his profit driven story...
> Who?


http://www.newsmax.com/Newsmax-Tv/raids-preventable-book/2014/09/05/id/592963/

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/jul/18/mark-geist/stand-down-story-ignores-critical-facts-about-effo/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsmax-Tv/raids-preventable-book/2014/09/05/id/592963/
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/jul/18/mark-geist/stand-down-story-ignores-critical-facts-about-effo/


What a bunch of bullshit. This is all you need to read,
*Select Committee on Benghazi Releases Proposed Report*
_81 New Witnesses, 75,000 New Pages of Documents Reveal Significant New Information,_

_Fundamentally Changes the Public’s Understanding of the 2012 Terrorist Attacks that Killed Four Americans_

*Washington, D.C.* – Select Committee on Benghazi *Chairman Trey Gowdy (SC-04)* released the following statement after the committee’s Majority released a mark of its investigative report:

_“Chris Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods were heroes who gave their lives in service to our country. Their bravery and the courageous actions of so many others on the ground that night should be honored._

_“When the Select Committee was formed, I promised to conduct this investigation in a manner worthy of the American people’s respect, and worthy of the memory of those who died. That is exactly what my colleagues and I have done._

_“Now, I simply ask the American people to read this report for themselves, look at the evidence we have collected, and reach their own conclusions. You can read this report in less time than our fellow citizens were taking fire and fighting for their lives on the rooftops and in the streets of Benghazi.”_

The committee’s proposed report is just over 800 pages long and is comprised of five primary sections and 12 appendices. It details relevant events in 2011 and 2012.

The following facts are among the many new revelations in Part I:


Despite President Obama and Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta’s clear orders to deploy military assets, nothing was sent to Benghazi, and nothing was en route to Libya at the time the last two Americans were killed almost 8 hours after the attacks began. [pg. 141]

With Ambassador Stevens missing, the White House convened a roughly two-hour meeting at 7:30 PM, which resulted in action items focused on a YouTube video, and others containing the phrases “_f any deployment is made,” and “Libya must agree to any deployment,” and “[w]ill not deploy until order comes to go to either Tripoli or Benghazi.” [pg. 115]
_
_

The Vice Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff typically would have participated in the White House meeting, but did not attend because he went home to host a dinner party for foreign dignitaries. [pg. 107]

A Fleet Antiterrorism Security Team (FAST) sat on a plane in Rota, Spain, for three hours, and changed in and out of their uniforms four times. [pg. 154]

None of the relevant military forces met their required deployment timelines. [pg. 150]

The Libyan forces that evacuated Americans from the CIA Annex to the Benghazi airport was not affiliated with any of the militias the CIA or State Department had developed a relationship with during the prior 18 months. Instead, it was comprised of former Qadhafi loyalists who the U.S. had helped remove from power during the Libyan revolution. [pg. 144]
*Rep. Mike Pompeo (KS-04)* released the following statement regarding these findings:

“We expect our government to make every effort to save the lives of Americans who serve in harm’s way. That did not happen in Benghazi. Politics were put ahead of the lives of Americans, and while the administration had made excuses and blamed the challenges posed by time and distance, the truth is that they did not try.”_


----------



## Wez (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a bunch of bullshit. This is all you need to read,
> *Select Committee on Benghazi Releases Proposed Report*
> _81 New Witnesses, 75,000 New Pages of Documents Reveal Significant New Information,_
> 
> ...


Strange, this doesn't seem to be a part of the public record in regards to the official investigation.  In other words, partisan bullshit.

Nobody wanted Americans killed.  How long you going to chase this witch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Strange, this doesn't seem to be a part of the public record in regards to the official investigation.  In other words, partisan bullshit.
> 
> Nobody wanted Americans killed.  How long you going to chase this witch?


I didn't say she did, she just ignored/slept through the problem, inaction is not action.
Incompetent, thank the good Lord she lost in Nov.


----------



## Wez (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Incompetent, thank the good Lord she lost in Nov.


Out of the frying pan, into the fire...


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsmax-Tv/raids-preventable-book/2014/09/05/id/592963/
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/jul/18/mark-geist/stand-down-story-ignores-critical-facts-about-effo/



*OLD NEWS......*


----------



## Wez (Apr 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> *OLD NEWS......*


You got that right...bullshit Benghazi witch hunt.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> You got that right...bullshit Benghazi witch hunt.


NO !  YOU are posting old news to distract from the " New " Fake News Democrats are throwing at the Barn wall....


----------



## Wez (Apr 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> NO !  YOU are posting old news to distract from the " New " Fake News Democrats are throwing at the Barn wall....


Can you describe the alleged fake news you refer to?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You got that right...bullshit Benghazi witch hunt.


what made it a witch hunt?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> what made it a witch hunt?


She actually is a witch.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> She actually is a witch.


She's a lying witch...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> She's a lying witch...


Oh, aren't you, you being a Trumpster,  just fine with lying, possibly seeing it as an asset?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, aren't you, you being a Trumpster,  just fine with lying, possibly seeing it as an asset?


I got your trumpster hangin' you pinheaded buffoon...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got your trumpster hangin' you pinheaded buffoon...


So do you acknowledge Trumps propensity to lie?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do you acknowledge Trumps propensity to lie?


He does.
Trump's almost as good at lying as Obama
Neither one was as good as Hillary.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got your trumpster hangin' you pinheaded buffoon...


Lion, I have noticed you are getting down in the dirt a little more lately, don't let them get to you, but I love it.


----------



## Wez (Apr 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He does.
> Trump's almost as good at lying as Obama
> Neither one was as good as Hillary.....


http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/01/donald-trump-lies-liar-effect-brain-214658

Donald Trump is in a different category. The sheer frequency, spontaneity and seeming irrelevance of his lies have no precedent.


----------



## Wez (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He does.
> Trump's almost as good at lying as Obama
> Neither one was as good as Hillary.....


If you actually believe that, and aren't just playing up to your playground friends, you certainly have a seat on the short bus . . . partisanship has blinded you to reality, good luck with all that in real life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He does.
> Trump's almost as good at lying as Obama
> Neither one was as good as Hillary.....


But she lacked the popularity despite the 3 million votes. lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . partisanship has blinded you to reality, good luck with all that in real life.


Agree.  That's what happens when you live and breathe safe zone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2017)

President Donald Trump has authorized the denial of a request by Exxon Mobil Corp. to work with Russia’s state oil company on a joint drilling venture, according to The Hill.

After the United States imposed economic sanctions on Russian businesses, Exxon request that a waiver be approved to drill for oil near the Black Sea.

The decision may also coincide with Secretary of State Rex Tillerson's former position as CEO of Exxon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2017)

Now Gore claims "the most criticized" part of the film was his assertion that the 9/11 memorial site would flood. Then, during Hurricane Sandy, it did!

But Gore creatively misremembers his own movie.

He had claimed the World Trade Center would flood because of a permanent 20-foot sea-level rise.

Actual scientists called that nonsense. It would take hundreds of years for such a thing to possibly happen.

But since the area flooded, briefly, Gore spins that as confirmation of his exaggerations.

This preview was the first I learned that theaters will soon show a sequel to Gore's film.

Google tells us that "An Inconvenient Sequel" got a standing ovation at the Sundance Film Festival. Trendy Hollywood is so dumb.--Stossel


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> President Donald Trump has authorized the denial of a request by Exxon Mobil Corp. to work with Russia’s state oil company on a joint drilling venture, according to The Hill.
> 
> After the United States imposed economic sanctions on Russian businesses, Exxon request that a waiver be approved to drill for oil near the Black Sea.
> 
> The decision may also coincide with Secretary of State Rex Tillerson's former position as CEO of Exxon.



Hello, anyone there?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hello, anyone there?


Im sure as soon as espola checks with his wife, and she ok's it, he'll have an opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im sure as soon as espola checks with his wife, and she ok's it, he'll have an opinion.


The ward must be on lockdown.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2017)

*Jimmy Carter and the Energy Crisis that Never Happened*

Forty years ago tonight, President Jimmy Carter delivered his Address to the Nation on National Energy Policy, better known as the “Moral Equivalent of War” speech. Seated behind his ornate desk in the Oval Office and wearing a sober pinstriped suit, he offered a litany of dark predictions:



“The oil and natural gas we rely on for 75 percent of our energy are running out.”

“Unless profound changes are made to lower oil consumption, we now believe that early in the 1980s the world will be demanding more oil than it can produce.”

“World oil production can probably keep going up for another six or eight years. But some time in the 1980s it can’t go up much more. Demand will overtake production. We have no choice about that.”

“We can’t substantially increase our domestic production…”

“Within ten years we would not be able to import enough oil—from any country, at any acceptable price.”

“If we fail to act soon, we will face an economic, social and political crisis that will threaten our free institutions.”

Instead of ridiculing Carter’s speech, let’s hope people learn from it. *It shows the power of markets to deal with resource constraints.*

*https://fee.org/articles/jimmy-carter-and-the-energy-crisis-that-never-happened/*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/01/donald-trump-lies-liar-effect-brain-214658
> 
> Donald Trump is in a different category. The sheer frequency, spontaneity and seeming irrelevance of his lies have no precedent.


Tomato - tomatoe...


----------



## Wez (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tomato - tomatoe...


More like a cherry tomato and...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> More like a cherry tomato and...


. . . and us now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you actually believe that, and aren't just playing up to your playground friends, you certainly have a seat on the short bus . . . partisanship has blinded you to reality, good luck with all that in real life.


My life is blessed.
I have a wonderful family, great friends, live in a beautiful city in the greatest country in the world.
I've worked hard, never asked for, nor would I accept government assistance.
It doesn't matter what lying narcissistic buffoon happens to be President, I continue to work hard & probably will till the day I die.
Good economy, bad economy makes no difference to me, I figure out what I need to do to support my family & live where & do what I want.
Apparently the 'short bus' is better than standing in the street with my thumb in my ass, bitching, complaining and casting aspersions.
That's my reality...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> More like a cherry tomato and...


Nice tomato! Looks like red pumpkin.
But when it & the cherry tomatoes are processed.... ketchup, is still just catsup.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently the 'short bus' is better than standing in the street with my thumb in my ass, bitching, complaining and casting aspersions.
> That's my reality...


You did that for 8 years, and have continued, are you saying you are done doing that now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice tomato! Looks like red pumpkin.
> But when it & the cherry tomatoes are processed.... ketchup, is still just catsup.


If you actually believe the rate of lies coming from Trump is anywhere near that of any other politician or anyone else in the public eye (Putin excluded), you are truly brainwashed and delusional.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you actually believe the rate of lies coming from Trump is anywhere near that of any other politician or anyone else in the public eye (Putin excluded), you are truly brainwashed and delusional.


The point is a lie is a lie...as far as brain washed and delusional goes...apparently once again you are projecting what you feel on others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The point is a lie is a lie...as far as brain washed and delusional goes...apparently once again you are projecting what you feel on others.


So one lie is the same as 50?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You did that for 8 years, and have continued, are you saying you are done doing that now?


No pinhead... what I've done the last eight years, 
_It doesn't matter what lying narcissistic buffoon happens to be President, I continue to work hard & probably will till the day I die.
Good economy, bad economy makes no difference to me, I figure out what I need to do to support my family & live where & do what I want._
If I'm on the short bus, that would be you standing in the street genius....
_Apparently the 'short bus' is better than standing in the street with my thumb in my ass, bitching, complaining and casting aspersions.


_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So one lie is the same as 50?


Levititicus 19:11
Obama is no better than Trump. Trump is no better than Obama.
They both have no problem lying through their teeth.


----------



## Wez (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Levititicus 19:11
> Obama is no better than Trump. Trump is no better than Obama.
> They both have no problem lying through their teeth.


"You can keep your doctor" was a mistake, not a lie.  Trump lies multiple times a day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> "You can keep your doctor" was a mistake, not a lie.  Trump lies multiple times a day.


A minute.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No pinhead... what I've done the last eight years,
> _It doesn't matter what lying narcissistic buffoon happens to be President, I continue to work hard & probably will till the day I die.
> Good economy, bad economy makes no difference to me, I figure out what I need to do to support my family & live where & do what I want._
> If I'm on the short bus, that would be you standing in the street genius....
> ...


For 8 years you vehemently objected to what you perceived as an agenda opposing your ideology, so you decried anything as a indiscretion, going as far as believing just about anything.
Now you perceive the agenda 'may' go more to your ideological liking so now you overlook any indiscretions, going as far as to disregard our own intelligence agencies findings.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For 8 years you vehemently objected to what you perceived as an agenda opposing your ideology, so you decried anything as a indiscretion, going as far as believing just about anything.
> Now you perceive the agenda 'may' go more to your ideological liking so now you overlook any indiscretions, going as far as to disregard our own intelligence agencies findings.


The reasoning ability of a pinhead...or simply an ignorant liar.
"Vehemently"...that's a big word for you, I don't think you know what that means.
Agenda? You mean low taxes, less regulations, enforcing existing laws, leading from the front? What?
What the hell are you rambling about Daffy?
Where exactly did I "disregard our own intelligence agencies findings"?
Put the hookah down...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> "You can keep your doctor" was a mistake, not a lie.


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> "You can keep your doctor" was a mistake, not a lie.  Trump lies multiple times a day.


You are a loon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liar


Fucking liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For 8 years you vehemently objected to what you perceived as an agenda opposing your ideology, so you decried anything as a indiscretion, going as far as believing just about anything.
> Now you perceive the agenda 'may' go more to your ideological liking so now you overlook any indiscretions, going as far as to disregard our own intelligence agencies findings.


The January intel report shows that you disregarded what the intelligence agencies say they didn't find.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> "You can keep your doctor" was a mistake, not a lie.  Trump lies multiple times a day.


Mistake? Really?
This has been posted here several times...


_*NBC News*_
*By Lisa Myers and Hannah Rappleye*

President Obama repeatedly assured Americans that after the Affordable Care Act became law, people who liked their health insurance would be able to keep it. But millions of Americans are getting or are about to get cancellation letters for their health insurance under Obamacare, say experts, and the Obama administration has known that for at least three years.

Four sources deeply involved in the Affordable Care Act tell NBC NEWS that 50 to 75 percent of the 14 million consumers who buy their insurance individually can expect to receive a “cancellation” letter or the equivalent over the next year because their existing policies don’t meet the standards mandated by the new health care law. One expert predicts that number could reach as high as 80 percent. And all say that many of those forced to buy pricier new policies will experience “sticker shock.”  ......

.....
That means the administration knew that more than 40 to 67 percent of those in the individual market would not be able to keep their plans, even if they liked them. 

Yet President Obama, who had promised in 2009, “if you like your health plan, you will be able to keep your health plan,” was still saying in 2012, “If [you] already have health insurance, you will keep your health insurance.”

Entire article:
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/obama-admin-knew-millions-could-not-keep-their-health-insurance-f8C11484394


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The reasoning ability of a pinhead...or simply an ignorant liar.
> "Vehemently"...that's a big word for you, I don't think you know what that means.
> Agenda? You mean low taxes, less regulations, enforcing existing laws, leading from the front? What?
> What the hell are you rambling about Daffy?
> ...


There is reality, and then there is what you and yours are attempting to project is happening (i.e. spin). Again, sorry to confuse you with so much (and apparently to "big") verbiage. You are correct, I need to simplify.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is reality


and then there is the safe zone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, sorry to confuse you with so much (and apparently *too* "big") verbiage. You are correct, I need to simplify.


You should know the difference between to, too, and two as well.  No doubt the safe zone has eroded your ability to spell and thus you confuse your confusion with the rational thought of those capable of thriving "off campus".  Simplify for self before others and then you'll be able to join the adult conversations "off campus"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

"Look, three out of a hundred of them agreed with me, somewhat, so obviously I am right!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Demonstrated vs. Speculated


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Look, three out of a hundred of them agreed with me, somewhat, so obviously I am right!"


Right about what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Funny that both Michael Mann and Elon Musk have blocked Alex Epstein on Twitter.  An "ignore" button if you will.  Too funny that those two are as fragile as I'ole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


15:58 to 17:01 describes Wez, Danny, Du, and Tenacious.  Hilarious.


----------



## Wez (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mistake? Really?
> This has been posted here several times...
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, mistake.  I disagree with the above, he like Trump was in over his head and had very little idea what he was doing.  Trump is making the same mistakes now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, mistake.  I disagree with the above, he like Trump was in over his head and had very little idea what he was doing.  Trump is making the same mistakes now.


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, mistake.  I disagree with the above, he like Trump was in over his head and had very little idea what he was doing.  Trump is making the same mistakes now.


. . . and the applause from the right continues.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice tomato! Looks like red pumpkin.
> But when it & the cherry tomatoes are processed.... ketchup, is still just catsup.


Thats a big tomato.
Im guessing a German heirloom.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the applause from the right continues.


More like laughter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thats a big tomato.
> Im guessing a German heirloom.


Let me see if I have this straight, when you come on as Bernie you are the homespun plumber and gardener, when you come on as Multi-sport you are a total jerk and when you are Lion Eyes you are simply argumentative?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let me see if I have this straight, when you come on as Bernie you are the homespun plumber and gardener, when you come on as Multi-sport you are a total jerk and when you are Lion Eyes you are simply argumentative?


Im Multi-Sport?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let me see if I have this straight, when you come on as Bernie you are the homespun plumber and gardener, when you come on as Multi-sport you are a total jerk and when you are Lion Eyes you are simply argumentative?


Exercise your fragility by employing the ignore button


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 22, 2017)

We got some real weird shit go'n on here.
Rat has had a tendency toward conspiracy theories in the past.
911 "inside job" comes to mind.

This Multi Sport thing is interesting.
I'd love to hear more about it.

Should I get my foil hat on first?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, mistake.  I disagree with the above, he like Trump was in over his head and had very little idea what he was doing.  Trump is making the same mistakes now.


You disagree?
The first time it's a mistake. One could argue. BHO believed what he was saying for a few months.
But when his own people disclose that it was known that these folks would lose their coverage and for three years continued claiming they would not, is a bald face lie...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let me see if I have this straight, when you come on as Bernie you are the homespun plumber and gardener, when you come on as Multi-sport you are a total jerk and when you are Lion Eyes you are simply argumentative?


What kinda shit are you smoking?


----------



## Wez (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What kinda shit are you smoking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/www.theblaze.com/news/2017/04/22/watch-bill-nye-blows-gasket-when-a-real-scientist-schools-him-on-facts-about-climate-change/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjpjqSSz7rTAhVM22MKHf8PBLUQqUMIHDAA&usg=AFQjCNGi9VF7ggdu5UYxEeRQBkaPpt3Zgw&sig2=rf7UGtHEU74PSNWGIQwYBA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2017)

Happy Earth days from the Donald
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/www.theblaze.com/news/2017/04/22/trump-delivers-earth-day-message-and-liberals-arent-happy/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjpjqSSz7rTAhVM22MKHf8PBLUQqUMIIjAC&usg=AFQjCNHVtLaJUA0U6VWga3Ob5GFtrYgR2w&sig2=m2VLBIS3AXSB7v6MJMgu6A


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What kinda shit are you smoking?


A typical Multi Sport reply.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im Multi-Sport?


See the Korea thread that's where you screwed up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See the Korea thread that's where you screwed up.


Are you threatening to "ignore"?  lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A typical Multi Sport reply.


Ok Daffy...you just ramble on...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ok Daffy...you just ramble on...


I thought Du a Rat?  Now he's a duck? Or is he "Multi"-??


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I thought Du a Rat?  Now he's a duck? Or is he "Multi"-??


Rat/Daffy/Clouseau has a hard time understanding fact, so he rambles off in a different direction, creating his own set of facts.
First it was Bernie and Multi Sport being the same person...some how that didn't fit his logic and deductive reasoning....
Soooooo.... his new set of facts now has Bernie, Multi Sport and me as the same person...?
Meanwhile his avoids addressing the discussion at hand...BRILLIANT!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rat/Daffy/Clouseau has a hard time understanding fact, so he rambles off in a different direction, creating his own set of facts.
> First it was Bernie and Multi Sport being the same person...some how that didn't fit his logic and deductive reasoning....
> Soooooo.... his new set of facts now has Bernie, Multi Sport and me as the same person...?
> Meanwhile his avoids addressing the discussion at hand...BRILLIANT!


Same whine, same maze running Rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rat/Daffy/Clouseau has a hard time understanding fact, so he rambles off in a different direction, creating his own set of facts.
> First it was Bernie and Multi Sport being the same person...some how that didn't fit his logic and deductive reasoning....
> Soooooo.... his new set of facts now has Bernie, Multi Sport and me as the same person...?
> Meanwhile his avoids addressing the discussion at hand...BRILLIANT!


Seems quite odd that Multi answers for you and uses quotes from me about Bernie for itself?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2017)

http://www.aei.org/publication/18-spectacularly-wrong-predictions-made-around-the-time-of-first-earth-day-in-1970-expect-more-this-year/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=perryearthday2017


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

1. Harvard biologist George Wald estimated that “civilization will end within 15 or 30 years unless immediate action is taken against problems facing mankind.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

2. “We are in an environmental crisis which threatens the survival of this nation, and of the world as a suitable place of human habitation,” wrote Washington University biologist Barry Commoner in the Earth Day issue of the scholarly journal Environment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

3. The day after the first Earth Day, the New York Times editorial page warned, “Man must stop pollution and conserve his resources, not merely to enhance existence but to save the race from intolerable deterioration and possible extinction.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

*celebrate Mother Earth’s bountiful natural resources in the form of abundant, low-cost fossil fuels*?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems quite odd that Multi answers for you and uses quotes from me about Bernie for itself?


Please, keep going.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Apr 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="Should I get my foil hat on first?"[/QUOTE]

Swinging by Joe's Garage.  Happy to hear they are removable.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 3. The day after the first Earth Day, the New York Times editorial page warned, “Man must stop pollution and conserve his resources, not merely to enhance existence but to save the race from intolerable deterioration and possible extinction.”


You haven't been paying any attention the last 40 years?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

espola said:


> You haven't been paying any attention the last 40 years?


Not true.  You're still alive.  That gets my attention


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Please, keep going.


Seem you always need help with your thoughts, good thing  everyone is so helpful around here.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See the Korea thread that's where you screwed up.


I can't laugh hard enough!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I can't laugh hard enough!!


My sides are aching.....
Where's Bernie? Err I mean his sides are aching also....
Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....................................


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2017)

I think Rat needs to change his name to a different group. I'm thinking Shedaisey...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> [QUOTE="Should I get my foil hat on first?"


I always go with the removable foil hat.
The fixed hats are hard to explain in mixed company.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> My sides are aching.....
> Where's Bernie? Err I mean his sides are aching also....
> Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....................................


Rat is in special territory now.
I didnt want to disturb his train of thought.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

I will say, in rats defense, awhile back, I did see a hook out there, and thought it may reel someone in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I will say, in rats defense, awhile back, I did see a hook out there, and thought it may reel someone in.


So you admit to your shenanigans, good for you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you admit to your shenanigans, good for you.


Wrong.
Im trying to help you, rat.

I remember a post awhile back, and I honestly cant remember where or when, but I think it was from multi-sport, and I remember thinking, ..."this may give someone prone to conspiracy theories, (like you) a reason to wax conspiratorial"


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you admit to your shenanigans, good for you.


I don't admit to anything SheDaisey...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

Rat,
I shouldnt have said anything, and just let you show everyone how batshit crazy you are, but I dont get off on watching people make asses out of themselves.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't admit to anything SheDaisey...


There was a post, one post, awhile back, I remember seeing.
Not intentional, I believe, but I do remember chuckling to myself.

No worries.
Me bringing this up will not tamp down rat's conspiracy bender.
No,..no.
It will only feed it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There was a post, one post, awhile back, I remember seeing.
> Not intentional, I believe, but I do remember chuckling to myself.
> 
> No worries.
> ...


I think I recall that post. We need to be, errr... I need to be more careful about what I post and what screen name we are using. Wait... go Waves!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wrong.
> Im trying to help you, rat.
> 
> I remember a post awhile back, and I honestly cant remember where or when, but I think it was from multi-sport, and I remember thinking, ..."this may give someone prone to conspiracy theories, (like you) a reason to wax conspiratorial"


I reposted that post, no mystery there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wrong.
> Im trying to help you, rat.
> 
> I remember a post awhile back, and I honestly cant remember where or when, but I think it was from multi-sport, and I remember thinking, ..."this may give someone prone to conspiracy theories, (like you) a reason to wax conspiratorial"


Yeah, I'm sure the ass kissers believe you. You messed up, I quoted it before you could delete it and here we are. I really don't care how many different personalities you have that's your business.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I'm sure the ass kissers believe you. You messed up, I quoted it before you could delete it and here we are. I really don't care how many different personalities you have that's your business.


Whatever you say SheDaisey...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

According to data released recently by the Energy Information Administration (EIA), *CO2 emissions from America’s electric power sector have dropped by more than 25% since 2007, reversing a multi-decade increase, and they fell last year to a 28-year low, dropping to the lowest level since 1988 (see chart above).* What accounts for that historically unprecedented reduction in CO2 emissions over the last nine years from generating the nation’s electricity? Increased electric power generation from renewables like wind and solar? That might have helped a little. But solar as an energy source accounted for only 0.90% of the electric power generated in the US last year, an almost insignificant amount. Wind energy is growing faster than solar as a source of electric power, and was responsible for 5.6% of America’s electric power last year, so that played a minor role in the reduction of CO2 emissions from the electric power sector. *But the big story has been the increasing substitution of natural gas for coal as a fuel source for electric power, and the resulting huge reduction of CO2 emissions from coal’s decreasing contribution to generating electricity. Energy-related coal emissions from electric power were lower last year than in any year since 1978, nearly 40 years ago *(EIA data here).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

Take that Big Al!!


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Whatever you say SheDaisey...


Are you 6 years old??  You would probably act offended if someone responded to you with a personal attack...I know others here do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There was a post, one post, awhile back, I remember seeing.
> Not intentional, I believe, but I do remember chuckling to myself.
> 
> No worries.
> ...


We may never know the extent of your ego. Perhaps, as you all seem to be in lock-step, many of the id's on here are just you agreeing with yourself. Like Trump and his made up spokesmen (i.e. "John Miller") of the past possibly you feel the need to promote yourself and your ideas. We'll never know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you 6 years old??  You would probably act offended if someone responded to you with a personal attack...I know others here do.


Hit the ignore button and life will be all roses....or daisies if you prefer.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We may never know the extent of your ego. Perhaps, as you all seem to be in lock-step, many of the id's on here are just you agreeing with yourself. Like Trump and his made up spokesmen (i.e. "John Miller") of the past possibly you feel the need to promote yourself and your ideas. We'll never know.


Here's something right up your alley, rat.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you 6 years old??  You would probably act offended if someone responded to you with a personal attack...I know others here do.


Personal attack? Where?


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Personal attack? Where?


Calling someone a SheDaisy.  Why would you ask that question?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Calling someone a SheDaisy.  Why would you ask that question?


Sheesh!  Sounds pretty brutal.  I would ignore him and any others that have that affect on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheesh!  Sounds pretty brutal.  I would ignore him and any others that have that affect on you.


I can't believe the snowflakes are getting even worse.

*Isn't That a Daisy - YouTube*
▶ 0:03


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Isn't That a Daisy - YouTube*
> View attachment 850▶ 0:03


One of those movies you watch every time you come across it on TV...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't believe the snowflakes are getting even worse.
> 
> *Isn't That a Daisy - YouTube*
> View attachment 850▶ 0:03


Don't tempt him.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Calling someone a SheDaisy.  Why would you ask that question?


You do know Rats screen name is a band name. You do realize SheDaisey is as well. Did you watch the video on the link? You do know Rat thinks Bernie has multiple personalities/screen names.

Don't be like Espola...


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You do know Rats screen name is a band name. You do realize SheDaisey is as well. Did you watch the video on the link? You do know Rat thinks Bernie has multiple personalities/screen names.


In general, ad hominem from righties in here is alleged to be benign, while rebuttal attacks are cast as "going to far"....an attack is an attack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> One of those movies you watch every time you come across it on TV...


Why would you watch a movie about guns and killing bad guys? Seems you would be better suited to watch romantic comedies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> In general, ad hominem from righties in here is alleged to be benign, while rebuttal attacks are cast as "going to far"....an attack is an attack.


Not if you live in the inpenetrable safe zone.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> In general, ad hominem from righties in here is alleged to be benign, while rebuttal attacks are cast as "going to far"....an attack is an attack.


You are the King of attacks Wez... stop being such a Snowflake.

Rat placed an attack on Bernie, LE and myself.  I'm only returning the favor, and I don't see you calling him out.


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You are the King of attacks Wez... stop being such a Snowflake.


I think you meant I give what I get, you mistyped.


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would you watch a movie about guns and killing bad guys? Seems you would be better suited to watch romantic comedies.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think you meant I give what I get, you mistyped.


No mistype.  I recall your attacks on me about Creationism.


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> No mistype.  I recall your attacks on me about Creationism.


Please, point out where I attacked you or anyone first.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think you meant I give what I get, you mistyped.


And yet no rebuke of Rat. I bet if he were a Conservative you would have.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please, point out where I attacked you or anyone first.


The bellow was taken from your Creation thread...

↑Multi Sport:

It was your statement not mine.

"I'm Agnostic, I have no idea if he did or not."

I did not ask if you cared. I asked if you believed. I provided non Biblical evidence that Jesus did walk the Earth. Why would you not want to know the truth?

Wez:
There you go using that "truth" word again. Why would the existence of a man named Jesus, back when some other guys were writing the bible, be information that I should deem true or not? *If you don't believe in the magic fairy in the sky *version of life, that the writers of the Bible really want people to believe, then a guy named Jesus doesn't mean a whole lot...


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> The bellow was taken from your Creation thread...
> 
> ↑Multi Sport:
> 
> ...


That's an attack?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please, point out where I attacked you or anyone first.


Please.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

espola said:


> That's an attack?


According to Wez.. if I renamed Rat after a different band it is. So I guess calling my God a fairy in the sky is as well. But why are you answering for Wez? Are you Wez?


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> According to Wez..


You're the one who brought it up.


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> And yet no rebuke of Rat. I bet if he were a Conservative you would have.


I may have missed his unprovoked ad hominem, can you refresh my memory?


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> The bellow was taken from your Creation thread...
> 
> ↑Multi Sport:
> 
> ...


I'm not finding an attack in there, what am I missing?


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> According to Wez.. if I renamed Rat after a different band it is.


Are you practicing intellectual honesty in saying there was no derogatory intent with picking the name "shedaisy"?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you practicing intellectual honesty in saying there was no derogatory intent with picking the name "shedaisy"?


Are you familiar with the song? The song fits. The band name is ironic..


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you familiar with the song? The song fits. The band name is ironic..


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Did you not read my post? Did you not see the highlighted portion?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> You didn't answer the question.


What question?


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you not read my post? Did you not see the highlighted portion?


You're quoting the wrong responses.

I assume you mean me referring to the concept of a God above us in heaven, as a fairy in the sky, as an attack on you somehow?  How is that an attack on you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're quoting the wrong responses.
> 
> I assume you mean me referring to the concept of a God above us in heaven, as a fairy in the sky, as an attack on you somehow?  How is that an attack on you?


Because I say so.. it's an attack on my belief, my God. Its a very personal attack to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> According to Wez.. if I renamed Rat after a different band it is. So I guess calling my God a fairy in the sky is as well. But why are you answering for Wez? Are you Wez?


Father and son.


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Because I say so.. it's an attack on my belief, my God. Its a very personal attack to me.


How is it an attack?

Fairy:

A fairy is a type of mythical being or legendary creature in European folklore, a form of spirit, often described as metaphysical, supernatural, or preternatural.

That's very close to the God above us concept.

Is this sensitivity like the drawing of the prophet thing??


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> How is it an attack?
> 
> Fairy:
> 
> A fairy is a type of mythical being or legendary creature in European folklore, a form of spirit, often described as metaphysical, supernatural, or preternatural.


Intellectual honesty? Take a look in the mirror Wez...


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Intellectual honesty? Take a look in the mirror Wez...


Yes Multi, a fairy in the sky is exactly how I describe many religions and it's accurate.  If you want to, like radical Islam does, view it as an attack on you, that's your thing, not mine.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes Multi, a fairy in the sky is exactly how I describe many religions and it's accurate.  If you want to, like radical Islam does, view it as an attack on you, that's your thing, not mine.


Sorry dude.. you can't claim ignorance. Well, maybe in your case ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry dude.. you can't claim ignorance. Well, maybe in your case ignorance is bliss.


Maybe we should have a drawing of the fairy in the sky contest to see who shows up??  If your God can't stand up to that, maybe your faith isn't as strong as you think it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Here's something right up your alley, rat.


Standard operating procedure to attempt to attack the messenger. You or LE or Multi or lil 'joe or nono or whoever you are messed up, slipped, dropped your guard, attempting to delegitimize me might make you feel better but the mistake still stands. No biggie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2017)

Scientist Urges Trump not to Cave to Ivanka’s ‘Climate Change Madness’


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Standard operating procedure to attempt to attack the messenger. You or LE or Multi or lil 'joe or nono or whoever you are messed up, slipped, dropped your guard, attempting to delegitimize me might make you feel better but the mistake still stands. No biggie.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe we should have a drawing of the fairy in the sky contest to see who shows up??  If your God can't stand up to that, maybe your faith isn't as strong as you think it is.


No problem Wez..draw away.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Standard operating procedure to attempt to attack the messenger. You or LE or Multi or lil 'joe or nono or whoever you are messed up, slipped, dropped your guard, attempting to delegitimize me might make you feel better but the mistake still stands. No biggie.


SheDaisey... don't over think things.  You could get hurt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2017)

*Study: Fracking is not contaminating ground water in West Virginia*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Study: Fracking is not contaminating ground water in West Virginia*


Gonna admit... I'm on the fence about fracking. Human greed is a strong thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Gonna admit... I'm on the fence about fracking. Human greed is a strong thing.


What is your main concern?
 This was a 3 year study and anything that helps us be energy independent is worth a shot.


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is your main concern?


Google fracking and environment, you'll see reasons to be concerned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Google fracking and environment, you'll see reasons to be concerned.


You mean things to ignore.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Study: Fracking is not contaminating ground water in West Virginia*


Interesting game of telephone/gossip here - loser joe quoting hotair.com quoting Fox News quoting Duke University press release.

Let's see what the original headline is "WEST VIRGINIA GROUNDWATER NOT AFFECTED BY FRACKING, BUT SURFACE WATER IS*"*


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting game of telephone/gossip here - loser joe quoting hotair.com quoting Fox News quoting Duke University press release.
> 
> Let's see what the original headline is "WEST VIRGINIA GROUNDWATER NOT AFFECTED BY FRACKING, BUT SURFACE WATER IS*"*


Lol!  Typical right-wing fake news Factory.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting game of telephone/gossip here - loser joe quoting hotair.com quoting Fox News quoting Duke University press release.
> 
> Let's see what the original headline is "WEST VIRGINIA GROUNDWATER NOT AFFECTED BY FRACKING, BUT SURFACE WATER IS*"*


You mean this part?
"However, we did find that spill water associated with fracked wells and their wastewater has an impact on the quality of streams in areas of intense shale gas development,” Vengosh added.

If that's the only issue then that can be fixed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol!  Typical right-wing fake news Factory.


Did you read the article...


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you read the article...


The fake or the real one?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is your main concern?
> This was a 3 year study and anything that helps us be energy independent is worth a shot.


I'm on board with being energy independent. That's one of the reasons we went Solar. 

Oil and water dont have the same viscosity, and replacing one with another seems to be asking for trouble.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> The fake or the real one?


The one posted is not fake, though you would like to believe it is.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm on board with being energy independent. That's one of the reasons we went Solar.
> 
> Oil and water dont have the same viscosity, and replacing one with another seems to be asking for trouble.


Ah, viscosity.  I hadn't considered that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Ah, viscosity.  I hadn't considered that.


Maybe a reason for the earthquakes..


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> The one posted is not fake, though you would like to believe it is.


The one with the misleading headline?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> The one with the misleading headline?


You're reaching. But you always do that anyway...


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You're reaching. But you always do that anyway...


Right.  Haven't been following the discussion again uh?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Google fracking and environment, you'll see reasons to be concerned.


The Duke University study claims that "fracking" had no impact on groundwater.
They added, that waste water "spills" can contaminate surface water.

Who is being misleading here?


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting game of telephone/gossip here - loser joe quoting hotair.com quoting Fox News quoting Duke University press release.
> 
> Let's see what the original headline is "WEST VIRGINIA GROUNDWATER NOT AFFECTED BY FRACKING, BUT SURFACE WATER IS*"*


It's as if you didn't post this....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's as if you didn't post this....


Go read the study, doofus.


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Go read the study, doofus.


AD HOMINEM!!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> AD HOMINEM!!!


I have no problem with it.
You're the ad-hominem hypocrite.


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have no problem with it.
> You're the ad-hominem hypocrite.


Lol, says the guy who PMed me and wanted to talk it out....but only if I made the trip.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> AD HOMINEM!!!


AD NAUSEUM......


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, says the guy who PMed me and wanted to talk it out....but only if I made the trip.


I just wanted your name, Mike.
You wanted to "talk it out".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, says the guy who PMed me and wanted to talk it out....but only if I made the trip.


AD NAUSEUM...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Google fracking and environment, you'll see reasons to be concerned.


Google the Duke University study and compare notes.


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Google the Duke University study and compare notes.


https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fracking-can-contaminate-drinking-water/

It's all there for those with eyes open.


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you describe the alleged fake news you refer to?


*It's one thing to be cognizant/self aware and highly intelligent...*

*It's quite another to try and project that image yet ask the very person you intend to demean how to wipe your ass.*


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

nononono said:


> *It's one thing to be cognizant/self aware and highly intelligent...*
> 
> *It's quite another to try and project that image yet ask the very person you intend to demean how to wipe your ass.*


You demean yourself with your every bold, enlarged font, comment.


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> You demean yourself with your every bold, enlarged font, comment.



*I know ....it's quite unique isn't it....*
*Remember Wez...pulling on it won't make it any longer, just sore.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fracking-can-contaminate-drinking-water/
> 
> It's all there for those with eyes open.


Is that the study in question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The Duke University study claims that "fracking" had no impact on groundwater.
> They added, that waste water "spills" can contaminate surface water.
> 
> Who is being misleading here?


It's that lyin little bitch, etrolla.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just wanted your name, Mike.
> You wanted to "talk it out".


Baby seals.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Baby seals.....


Mike doesnt want any part of what he pretends.
He's a retail finance guy with a big mouth.


----------



## Wez (Apr 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mike doesnt want any part of what he pretends.
> He's a retail finance guy with a big mouth.


Lol, says another internet tough guy who won't leave his front porch...


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, says another internet tough guy who won't leave his front porch...









*Calm down Wez.....we've got you figured out..*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The Duke University study claims that "fracking" had no impact on groundwater.
> They added, that waste water "spills" can contaminate surface water.
> 
> Who is being misleading here?


Not sure about whose is being misleading, but what what I read from the Duke University study is that as long as things go 100% like they want it to, and there are no spills, then fracking is safe.  My only criticism of that it seems like poor reporting in that the reporter should have done a bit more work and not them them squirm out by just saying if it's all good as long as nothing bad happens without asking the obvious follow up questions... 

And by that I mean things never go 100% right.  Like never ever.  Not in my job.  Not in your job Bernie.  And while I'm not an expert on fracking, something tells me they don't go right there either.  And ironing out who/how/what is responsible if a farmers land gets ruined, before we "drill baby drill" (and peoples land starts getting spilt on) seems like an obvious step to take, and important issue for journalists to be questioning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

This is the lefts'  go to guy?
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/04/26/bill-nye-ice-cream-orgy-guy/
After watching the clip of Rachel Bloom on Bill Nye’s show that’s _supposedly_ about science, one had to believe that we had seen Peak Nye. _Not even close_. Nye seems to have decided to dedicate his new Netflix series to a string of very strange takes on sexuality, and his latest one features an ice cream orgy that ridicules religious belief, while making an incoherent argument that feelings are bad … unless they’re good. Or something (via Twitchy):



Er … _wut_? Let’s start with the _feelz_ first. Vanilla gets tagged as the antagonist in this video because of his/her feelings, which gets ridiculed for its lack of science, and yet the appeal to change Vanilla’s mind is based _entirely_ on feelings. Everyone is made different, but no one respects vanilla’s individuality. In fact, in terms of today’s political climate, all the other flavors sexually harass vanilla and pressure him/her into participating in an orgy. On most college campuses these days, every other flavor involved in this incident would get expelled under Title 31 [Flavors]. (Also as an aside, I usually make my own ice cream, and it’s not entirely non-sciencey to state that most ice cream starts with a vanilla base and has flavoring added to it to achieve other varieties. The Vanilla character is actually closest to scientific truth on that point, but #YOLO.)

As far as the digs at Christianity, Nye’s not Nero and this isn’t the Circus Maximus, but it’s still a crude, lewd, and ignorant shot at religious belief in general and Christianity in particular. It postulates a conflict between science and religion that doesn’t actually exist, except in the minds of a few militant atheists. The “big ice cream in the sky” must be Nye’s version of Richard Dawson’s Flying Spaghetti Monster, but at least Dawson didn’t create video clips of spaghetti orgies with sides of meatballs and sausages. Nye’s not interested in science here; he’s interested in middle-school taunts and name-calling, as well as a middle-school vision of sexual relations. That, plus his weird presentation here before the video, paints a very strange picture of both Nye and his version of “science.”

To echo Allahpundit’s question — is Netflix aiming this at children?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

This is wezs idol,
http://www.redstate.com/jimjamitis/2017/04/26/video-not-bill-nye-fraud-hes-extremist-enemy-freedom/


----------



## Wez (Apr 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is wezs idol,
> http://www.redstate.com/jimjamitis/2017/04/26/video-not-bill-nye-fraud-hes-extremist-enemy-freedom/


You know you've hit right wing comedy gold when you hear the attack squad call somebody an "enemy of freedom".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is wezs idol,
> http://www.redstate.com/jimjamitis/2017/04/26/video-not-bill-nye-fraud-hes-extremist-enemy-freedom/


Bill Nye the vagina guy.
Real scientific.


----------



## Wez (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bill Nye the vagina guy.
> Real scientific.


Jealous

In May 1999, Nye was the commencement speaker at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute where he was awarded an honorary doctor of science degree.[87] He was awarded an honorary doctorate by Johns Hopkins University in May 2008.[88] In May 2011, Nye received an honorary doctor of science degree from Willamette University[89] In May 2015, Rutgers University awarded him an honorary doctor of science degree and paid him a $35,000 speaker's fee for his participation as the keynote speaker at the ceremony.[90][91] In addition, Nye also received an honorary doctor of pedagogy degree from Lehigh University on May 20, 2013, at the commencement ceremony.[92] Nye received the 2010 Humanist of the Year Award from the American Humanist Association.[93] In October 2015, Nye was awarded with an honorary doctorate of science from Simon Fraser University.[94] In 2011, the Committee for Skeptical Inquiry (CSICOP) presented Nye their highest award _In Praise of Reason_, Eugenie Scott stated: "If you think Bill is popular among skeptics, you should attend a science teacher conference where he is speaking" it is standing room only. She continues by saying that no one has more fun as Nye when he is "demonstrating, principles of science."[95] In 1997, CSICOP also presented Nye with the _Candle in the Dark Award_ for his "lively, creative... endeavor".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Jealous
> 
> In May 1999, Nye was the commencement speaker at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute where he was awarded an honorary doctor of science degree.[87] He was awarded an honorary doctorate by Johns Hopkins University in May 2008.[88] In May 2011, Nye received an honorary doctor of science degree from Willamette University[89] In May 2015, Rutgers University awarded him an honorary doctor of science degree and paid him a $35,000 speaker's fee for his participation as the keynote speaker at the ceremony.[90][91] In addition, Nye also received an honorary doctor of pedagogy degree from Lehigh University on May 20, 2013, at the commencement ceremony.[92] Nye received the 2010 Humanist of the Year Award from the American Humanist Association.[93] In October 2015, Nye was awarded with an honorary doctorate of science from Simon Fraser University.[94] In 2011, the Committee for Skeptical Inquiry (CSICOP) presented Nye their highest award _In Praise of Reason_, Eugenie Scott stated: "If you think Bill is popular among skeptics, you should attend a science teacher conference where he is speaking" it is standing room only. She continues by saying that no one has more fun as Nye when he is "demonstrating, principles of science."[95] In 1997, CSICOP also presented Nye with the _Candle in the Dark Award_ for his "lively, creative... endeavor".


He sounds more qualified for the Nobel Prize than BHO...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is more of wezs dude,
Climate change alarmist Bill Nye wonders if there should be penalties for having ‘extra kids’
During a recent segment on his Netflix show “Bill Nye Saves the World,” television personality Bill Nye asked his guests if, in order to combat climate change, there should be policies that penalize families who have “extra kids.”

On one episode of the program, Dr. Travis Rieder, a philosopher at Johns Hopkins University, said that “the average Nigerian emits 0.1 metric tons of carbon annually. How many does the average American emit? Sixteen metric tons.” He argued that when it comes to climate change, “our two kids are way more problematic” than large families in the developing world.

Nye asked, “So should we have policies that penalize people for having extra kids in the developed world?”


----------



## Wez (Apr 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is more of wezs dude,
> Climate change alarmist Bill Nye wonders if there should be penalties for having ‘extra kids’


Can't get me out of your head this morning uh Joe?


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2017)

Get to work Wez....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He sounds more qualified for the Nobel Prize than BHO...


Can't get Barrack outta your head can you lying?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bill Nye the vagina guy.
> Real scientific.


So much sophmoronic hate for the educated and well meaning, just goes right through the flesh and hits a bone doesn't it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So much sophmoronic hate for the educated and well meaning, just goes right through the flesh and hits a bone doesn't it?


Did you watch the video?
Thats a kid's show, rat.

I dont know what else to say.


----------



## Wez (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you watch the video?
> Thats a kid's show, rat.
> 
> I dont know what else to say.


hypocrite


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> hypocrite


Trump grabbed some pussy at an adult event, and he doesnt even drink.
Over the line, yes.
We've had many Presidents, Democrat and Republican, and some damn good ones, that have played the pussy grabbing game.
Adult to adult.

The video on the Bill Nye kiddy program is not directed at adults.
Its a kid's show.
No moral equivalence argument you make will cover him on this one.


----------



## Wez (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No moral equivalence argument you make will cover him on this one.


You have no moral equivalence, you blindly follow Trump and slurp it all up...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have no moral equivalence, you blindly follow Trump and slurp it all up...


I like Trump because he's the right guy for the job at this point in time.
Bill Nye is a phony scientist and a creepy weirdo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you watch the video?
> Thats a kid's show, rat.
> 
> I dont know what else to say.


What video?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What video?


I posted it earlier.
I dont know where it is.

Google "Bill Nye promotes anal sex" and you'll find it.


----------



## Wez (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like Trump because he's the right guy for the job at this point in time.
> Bill Nye is a phony scientist and a creepy weirdo.


_Bill Nye the Science Guy_ ran from 1993 to 1998, becoming one of the most-watched educational TV shows in the United States.

He's done more to educate and inspire than any fool you follow...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like Trump because he's the right guy for the job at this point in time.
> Bill Nye is a phony scientist and a creepy weirdo.


So a naive, self absorbed buffoon, who has no idea that the world is, "So complicated" is the right guy?

"Some men just want to watch the world burn." . . . are you so butt hurt, belittled and angry at the way the way things are in America you want to see it burn? Besides the fact you identify the wrong people as being to blame for the wrong issues that have made you so angry. It's called voting against our own best interests, but you are so enraged you don't care you just want others to feel the perceived pain you believe has been inflicted upon you . . .and yes you do play the victim, "We'll show you!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I posted it earlier.
> I dont know where it is.
> 
> Google "Bill Nye promotes anal sex" and you'll find it.


I will do nothing of the sort.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> _Bill Nye the Science Guy_ ran from 1993 to 1998, becoming one of the most-watched educational TV shows in the United States.
> 
> He's done more to educate and inspire than any fool you follow...


He's a perverted Kaptain Kangaroo, at best.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will do nothing of the sort.


You asked, "what video"?
I thought you wanted to see it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You asked, "what video"?
> I thought you wanted to see it.


Your video, you produce it, or is it another false, BS, made up deep dark right wing fever swamp legend? "You people" believe so much insane stupidity that anyone with a lick of commonsense would know is false, you become the little boys who cried . . . oh yeah, cried wolf.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So a naive, self absorbed buffoon, who has no idea that the world is, "So complicated" is the right guy?
> 
> "Some men just want to watch the world burn." . . . are you so butt hurt, belittled and angry at the way the way things are in America you want to see it burn? Besides the fact you identify the wrong people as being to blame for the wrong issues that have made you so angry. It's called voting against our own best interests, but you are so enraged you don't care you just want others to feel the perceived pain you believe has been inflicted upon you . . .and yes you do play the victim, "We'll show you!"


Wackadoodle.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your video, you produce it, or is it another false, BS, made up deep dark right wing fever swamp legend? "You people" believe so much insane stupidity that anyone with a lick of commonsense would know is false, you become the little boys who cried . . . oh yeah, cried wolf.


I dont care if you live in ignorance.
Its a free country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont care if you live in ignorance.
> Its a free country.


So once again you just say things without citation and act as if the onus is on those that question such to prove it wrong. One can't research fabricated myths.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So much sophmoronic hate for the educated and well meaning, just goes right through the flesh and hits a bone doesn't it?





Hüsker Dü said:


> So a naive, self absorbed buffoon, who has no idea that the world is, "So complicated" is the right guy?
> 
> "Some men just want to watch the world burn." . . . are you so butt hurt, belittled and angry at the way the way things are in America you want to see it burn? Besides the fact you identify the wrong people as being to blame for the wrong issues that have made you so angry. It's called voting against our own best interests, but you are so enraged you don't care you just want others to feel the perceived pain you believe has been inflicted upon you . . .and yes you do play the victim, "We'll show you!"


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

http://gizmodo.com/that-photo-of-bill-nye-talking-about-gender-is-complete-1794696513


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He's a perverted Kaptain Kangaroo, at best.


Oh, I get it, he is on a crusade against alt news and is a climate change is human accelerated guy . . . no wonder you are telling lies about him. He's everything you despise, smart, caring, famous, humble and he's not a jerk.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again you just say things without citation and act as if the onus is on those that question such to prove it wrong. One can't research fabricated myths.


I posted the video.
I gave you the info to find it.
Git'r done, slacker.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, I get it, he is on a crusade against alt news and is a climate change is human accelerated guy . . . no wonder you are telling lies about him. He's everything you despise, smart, caring, famous, humble and he's not a jerk.


Bill Nye the vagina guy, is your guy.
I get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bill Nye the vagina guy, is your guy.
> I get it.


*Loveline - Anal Sex and Bill Nye - YouTube*
▶ 4:46





Oct 9, 2012 - Uploaded by benben423
Air Date - 2003 03 25 Guest - _*Bill Nye*_ Young Caller Has A Question About The Hershey Highway.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://gizmodo.com/that-photo-of-bill-nye-talking-about-gender-is-complete-1794696513


Here you go, slacker.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiR6IHw-MfTAhVhlFQKHVy5CgcQFggoMAE&url=https://pjmedia.com/parenting/2017/04/24/bill-nye-the-vagina-guy-indoctrinates-kids-into-gay-sex-on-netflix/&usg=AFQjCNEeeeBTt4xVJqbPHiTEcQf2RFbrHA


----------



## Wez (Apr 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Here you go, slacker.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiR6IHw-MfTAhVhlFQKHVy5CgcQFggoMAE&url=https://pjmedia.com/parenting/2017/04/24/bill-nye-the-vagina-guy-indoctrinates-kids-into-gay-sex-on-netflix/&usg=AFQjCNEeeeBTt4xVJqbPHiTEcQf2RFbrHA


Winner of the most misleading and bullshit headline ever...

"*Bill Nye the 'Vagina Guy' Indoctrinates Kids Into Gay Sex on Netflix"*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Here you go, slacker.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiR6IHw-MfTAhVhlFQKHVy5CgcQFggoMAE&url=https://pjmedia.com/parenting/2017/04/24/bill-nye-the-vagina-guy-indoctrinates-kids-into-gay-sex-on-netflix/&usg=AFQjCNEeeeBTt4xVJqbPHiTEcQf2RFbrHA


What a load of complete garbage, you should be ashamed of yourself for even considering such BS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Winner of the most misleading and bullshit headline ever...
> 
> "*Bill Nye the 'Vagina Guy' Indoctrinates Kids Into Gay Sex on Netflix"*


Hit the ignore button and you'll be safe again


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What a load of complete garbage, you should be ashamed of yourself for even considering such BS.


Take out the garbage and hit the ignore button Sunflower


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2017)

http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/04/29/climate-change-alarmists-prediction-about-pacific-northwest-now-looks-embarrassingly-bad/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What a load of complete garbage, you should be ashamed of yourself for even considering such BS.


Really?
Should we go through the lyrics line by line?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Really?
> Should we go through the lyrics line by line?


Did he sing it? Does look creepy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did he sing it? Does look creepy.


Did you watch the video?
I literally get the creeps watching it.


----------



## Wez (Apr 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you watch the video?
> I literally get the creeps watching it.


That's because you're homophobic....that and it is a bit painful to watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's because you're homophobic....that and it is a bit painful to watch.


You fucking libs will defend sick and unnatural acts by sick and unnatural fucks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's because you're homophobic....that and it is a bit painful to watch.


Of course he is.
He's a racist.
He's a xenophobe.
And worst of all, he's a plumber.


----------



## Wez (Apr 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You fucking libs will defend sick and unnatural acts by sick and unnatural fucks.


You're so homophobic you must be gay yourself...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're so homophobic you must be gay yourself...


Why do you insist on defending baby killers, death row inmates and freaks?


----------



## Wez (Apr 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you insist on defending baby killers, death row inmates and freaks?


I'm not a hypocrite that pretends he cares about babies but really wishes everyone different from him dies...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not a hypocrite that pretends he cares about babies but really wishes everyone different from him dies...


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not a hypocrite that pretends he cares about babies but really wishes everyone different from him dies...


Yep, that is exactly what I said, Shitface. You are a liar,  old news.


----------



## Wez (Apr 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, that is exactly what I said, Shitface.


Glad we agree cock trap.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not a hypocrite that pretends he cares about babies but really wishes everyone different from him dies...


Oh Wiz, just because Andy says you have a small penis is no reason to be so nasty.  And I really don't want to know how Andy knows that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh Wiz, just because Andy says you have a small penis is no reason to be so nasty.  And I really don't want to know how Andy knows that.


Best one of the night, all at the expense of  the micro penis havin coward from an el segundo bungalo.


----------



## Wez (Apr 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Best one of the night, all at the expense of  the micro penis havin coward from an el segundo bungalo.


What a ridiculous exaggeration, I don't live in a bungalo...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a ridiculous exaggeration, I don't live in a bungalo...


You scare them, like in the movie Jeremiah Johnson where the Flathead warrior is shouting at Jeremiah and Del Gue and Jeremiah asks why is he shouting and Del says, "Scared of you".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You scare them, like in the movie Jeremiah Johnson where the Flathead warrior is shouting at Jeremiah and Del Gue and Jeremiah asks why is he shouting and Del says, "Scared of you".


Flatheads didnt have ignore buttons or safe spaces.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Flatheads didnt have ignore buttons or safe spaces.


Yeah, and look what happen to them, the selfish idiots eliminated them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, and look what happen to them, the selfish idiots eliminated them.


The Blackfoot?
They tried, but never actually eliminated them.

I wouldnt consider them selfish or idiots.
They were just more warlike.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 30, 2017)

I doubt an ignore button or any so called, "safe space" would have done them much good.
Guns seemed to work better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

Love it when the left eats their own,
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/jennifervanlaar/2017/04/30/ny-times-columnist-finds-out-what-happens-when-you-question-the-global-warming-na-n2320351


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Love it when the left eats their own,
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/jennifervanlaar/2017/04/30/ny-times-columnist-finds-out-what-happens-when-you-question-the-global-warming-na-n2320351


Geeeee I wonder why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, and look what happen to them, the selfish idiots eliminated them.


The Flatheads have a reservation and then there's the Flathead Lake in Montana 
Saw mills, lumber industry, diversified businesses, beautiful country....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Love it when the left eats their own,
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/jennifervanlaar/2017/04/30/ny-times-columnist-finds-out-what-happens-when-you-question-the-global-warming-na-n2320351



"...while the modest (0.85 degrees Celsius, or about 1.5 degrees Fahrenheit) *warming of the Northern* *Hemisphere since 1880 is indisputable, as is the human influence on that warming...*

What he added next had heads exploding:

"...much else that passes as accepted fact is really a matter of probabilities.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)




----------



## nononono (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> _Bill Nye the Science Guy_ ran from 1993 to 1998, becoming one of the most-watched educational TV shows in the United States.
> 
> He's done more to educate and inspire than any fool you follow...


*Oh yeah....Bill Nye the " Ice Cream Sexuality " Guy......*

*What a Kook.*


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2017)

*Bill Nye may have a Mechanical Engineering Degree, he may have collaborated on some designs, but he's still a mixed up Kook.

Just look at yourself Wez, you claim to be this and claim to be that, but what it boils down to is you're a Koolaid sucking rump nuzzling 
Liar....*


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Liar....*


Prove it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Prove it.


Well now, I am relieved. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well now, I am relieved. I thought it was just me.


We need only wait a few more mins to get proof of your racism (got any more talk of Obama's birth certificate or proof he went to college or Michelle wearing normal clothes or complaining only about Mexican illegal immigrants), you be sure to flag my next or any lie, thanks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> We need only wait a few more mins to get proof of your racism (got any more talk of Obama's birth certificate or proof he went to college or Michelle wearing normal clothes or complaining only about Mexican illegal immigrants), you be sure to flag my next or any lie, thanks.


So which one of these comments are racist.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

...and for the record, it's not asking the question, "Is Obama a US Citizen?" that makes you racist Joe, it's repeating the assertion that he isn't one, long after it's been proven true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and for the record, it's not asking the question, "Is Obama a US Citizen?" that makes you racist Joe, it's repeating the assertion that he isn't one, long after it's been proven true.


So if I said you aren't a citizen after seeing your bcert, would you call me a racist?


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So if I said you aren't a citizen after seeing your bcert, would you call me a racist?


10 pages of your racist claims against Obama...



Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff's probe finds Obama birth certificate 'fake'
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2016/12/investigators-find-source-for-obamas-online-birth-certification-image/#psTmwVXrGMU7lBth.99





Sheriff Joe said:


> or like obamas birth certificate





Sheriff Joe said:


> Good luck with  that, they are locked up tight with his birth certificate and his transcripts.


...and on and on.  The new racism appears to be to pretend you are not or not even know you are a racist dick.

This combined with countless other racist comments makes you special Joe.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Some of the standouts are when you celebrate and promote that illegals should be left to die or worse, be shot dead in the desert, trying to get here.  I'm sure you feel the same about lily white Brits or Eastern Euros who overstay their VISAs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> 10 pages of your racist claims against Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so I am a " new racist"? That sound like a made up phrase to make your liberal point, kind of like global warming, global cooling and climate change.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, so I am a " new racist"? That sound like a made up phrase to make your liberal point, kind of like global warming, global cooling and climate change.


To act ignorant of it and just deny it, kinda is new, it's very Trump like.  Look them straight in the eye and lie, it's the new way of being a fucktard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Some of the standouts are when you celebrate and promote that illegals should be left to die or worse, be shot dead in the desert, trying to get here.  I'm sure you feel the same about lily white Brits or Eastern Euros who overstay their VISAs.


My term is usually illegal alien criminals, that does not sound racist to me, however if you think that Mexicans are the problem, you won't get an argument from me. If you don't want them dying in the desert then don't give them money, a place to live a job or healthcare.
Lets put a bounty of all illegal alien criminals. You ok with that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> To act ignorant of it and just deny it, kinda is new, it's very Trump like.  Look them straight in the eye and lie, it's the new way of being a fucktard.


You sound a little emotional today sweetheart, you ok? Did the tenacious one leave you for a real man?


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My term is usually illegal alien criminals, that does not sound racist to me, however if you think that Mexicans are the problem, you won't get an argument from me. If you don't want them dying in the desert then don't give them money, a place to live a job or healthcare.
> Lets put a bounty of all illegal alien criminals. You ok with that?


We already have laws that deal with criminals.

Racist claims against Obama, Latins, homophobia, LGBT, Muslims, you have the full package Joe, own it and stop asking for proof, it's been given, yet again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Some of the standouts are when you celebrate and promote that illegals should be left to die or worse, be shot dead in the desert, trying to get here.  I'm sure you feel the same about lily white Brits or Eastern Euros who overstay their VISAs.


So I said they should be left in the desert to die and they should be shot dead in the desert too? I sound like a really bad guy.
Why do you lie so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> We already have laws that deal with criminals.
> 
> Racist claims against Obama, Latins, homophobia, LGBT, Muslims, you have the full package Joe, own it and stop asking for proof, it's been given, yet again.


Just so you know what a racist is,
rac·ist


*1*.
a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So I said they should be left in the desert to die and they should be shot dead in the desert too? I sound like a really bad guy.
> Why do you lie so much?


Laughing about it is a lot like promoting it and you get a thrill from posting stories where it happens.  We have have a dozen commenters here who will vouch for me not being a liar on this topic.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just so you know what a racist is,
> rac·ist
> 
> 
> ...


Don't stop there, educate yourself...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism_in_the_United_States


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Laughing about it is a lot like promoting it and you get a thrill from posting stories where it happens.  We have have a dozen commenters here who will vouch for me not being a liar on this topic.


You are good at going back and looking at posts, knock yourself out, Liar.
I will wait, have been for months and months and months.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Laughing about it is a lot like promoting it and you get a thrill from posting stories where it happens.  We have have a dozen commenters here who will vouch for me not being a liar on this topic.


Please, no one will vouch for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Laughing about it is a lot like promoting it and you get a thrill from posting stories where it happens.  We have have a dozen commenters here who will vouch for me not being a liar on this topic.


Who have I discriminated against, feel superior to or have been prejudiced against?


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are good at going back and looking at posts, knock yourself out, Liar.
> I will wait, have been for months and months and months.


The fact that you deny it makes you a lying coward, pussy.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

espola said:


> The fact that you deny it makes you a lying coward, pussy.


Lol, I found this gem:



Wez said:


> Life is filled with bitter, racist old men who die off on the wrong side of history, I'm sure that describes Joe's family tree...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

espola said:


> The fact that you deny it makes you a lying coward, pussy.


Woe, you libs are very emotional today, nappy nap time for you Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, I found this gem:


So nothing then?


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So nothing then?


Found what, proof you're a racist?  Done and done, over and over.  Nobody cares if you just keep denying it...you're the perpetrator.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

http://www.blastr.com/2017-5-1/all-fake-news-thats-fit-print-why-new-york-times-printing-climate-science-denial

*Why is The New York Times printing climate science denial?*

_I think my favorite part of all this is when Stephens quotes climate journalist Andy Revkin to support his claims ... and then Revkin, himself, completely rebuts him.

I’ll note that there is some —some— uncertainty about how much the temperature will go up as a function of increased CO2 in the air. That is where a lot of the interesting work in climatology is being done right now.  Saying some uncertainty is equal to no certainty at all is what a lot of deniers claim, and Stephens’ first op-ed is paving the road for that kind of argument._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Found what, proof you're a racist?  Done and done, over and over.  Nobody cares if you just keep denying it...you're the perpetrator.


So nothing then?
Is this racist?

*Top Immigration Group Pulls Trump Endorsement Due to 'Betrayal' on Promises... *


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So nothing then?


I found 10 pages on one topic alone and quoted several comments from you that prove you're racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I found 10 pages on one topic alone and quoted several comments from you that prove you're racist.


None of what you found says anything of the sort, other then that is your opinion and we all know that saying.
How is me saying the Kenyans bcert is fake is racist?
You have lost your mind.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2017)

There are buffoons who believe simply repeating themselves prove something.
The one thing it does prove is their judgmental ignorance.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> None of what you found says anything of the sort, other then that is your opinion and we all know that saying.
> How is me saying the Kenyans bcert is fake is racist?
> You have lost your mind.


Clueless.

It's an attack on his legitimacy as President, not just disagreement with him.  It's not a statement of him being a bad President, it's a complete dismissal of him as a person.  It's long been proven a false allegation and to continue to claim he's nothing but an "Kenyan African" and has no business being President, after 8 years of proving he had what it took, is blatantly racist.

I will not respond to your racism anymore...you are just like Trump and an example of what makes America shitty again.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are buffoons who believe simply repeating themselves prove something.
> The one thing it does prove is their judgmental ignorance.


That's a great description of Trump, well done.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's a great description of Trump, well done.


Apparently you have much in common with Trump....


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently you have much in common with Trump....


I wish I had his money, but at least I'm able to call bullshit on him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Clueless.
> 
> It's an attack on his legitimacy as President, not just disagreement with him.  It's not a statement of him being a bad President, it's a complete dismissal of him as a person.  It's long been proven a false allegation and to continue to claim he's nothing but an "Kenyan African" and has no business being President, after 8 years of proving he had what it took, is blatantly racist.
> 
> I will not respond to your racism anymore...you are just like Trump and an example of what makes America shitty again.


Still nothing? All your blather doesn't change the fact that Obama is a kenyan, I may not be PC, but I am no racist.
I just don't like the bastard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Found what, proof you're a racist?  Done and done, over and over.  Nobody cares if you just keep denying it...you're the perpetrator.


It's too ingrained in him, he's too stupid and probably compared to others he knows, in his opinion, he is just "mildly racist".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are buffoons who believe simply repeating themselves prove something.
> The one thing it does prove is their judgmental ignorance.


What you talk'n 'bout Willis, Izzy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Clueless.
> 
> It's an attack on his legitimacy as President, not just disagreement with him.  It's not a statement of him being a bad President, it's a complete dismissal of him as a person.  It's long been proven a false allegation and to continue to claim he's nothing but an "Kenyan African" and has no business being President, after 8 years of proving he had what it took, is blatantly racist.
> 
> I will not respond to your racism anymore...you are just like Trump and an example of what makes America shitty again.


The "shitty" has always been there, it's just that they use to try to hide it a bit, now Trump has brought them out of the closet.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's too ingrained in him, he's too stupid and probably compared to others he knows, in his opinion, he is just "mildly racist".


I described exactly why he is racist and quoted him proving himself to be one.  We have probably 100s of comments from him proving it.

Deny, deny, deny...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I described exactly why he is racist and quoted him proving himself to be one.  We have probably 100s of comments from him proving it.
> 
> Deny, deny, deny...


That's the new Trumpist way, denying and lying . . . and just plain making shit up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I described exactly why he is racist and quoted him proving himself to be one.  We have probably 100s of comments from him proving it.
> 
> Deny, deny, deny...


Lie Lie Lie


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lie Lie Lie


You're no racist, Joe.
Those jokers have called everyone who disagrees with them a racist at one point or another.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're no racist, Joe.
> Those jokers have called everyone who disagrees with them a racist at one point or another.


 Just those that post racists rhetoric, whether or not they believe what they post is racist or not is meaningless, hate is hate . . . Joe displays hate in almost every post he produces.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just those that post racists rhetoric, whether or not they believe what they post is racist or not is meaningless, hate is hate . . . Joe displays hate in almost every post he produces.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're no racist, Joe.


You are unqualified to make that assumption.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> You are unqualified to make that assumption.


Hey, Shitface,
I thought you were bowing out of any more posts about my racism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> You are unqualified to make that assumption.


Are you more qualified than Bernie?


----------



## Wez (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, Shitface,
> I thought you were bowing out of any more posts about my racism?


Oh yea, thanks Fluffer


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just those that post racists rhetoric, whether or not they believe what they post is racist or not is meaningless, hate is hate . . . Joe displays hate in almost every post he produces.


Hate is not what Joe does.

He just brings it out in you people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you talk'n 'bout Willis, Izzy?


Oh Daffy.....there you go again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2017)

Joe shins a light on the hypocrisy of the so call inclusiveness of the far left.
They're inclusive if you drink their koolaid and agree with what they're peddling.
Otherwise you're a racist homophobic xenophobe misogynist war mongering gun nut fascist....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hate is not what Joe does.
> 
> He just brings it out in you people.


You must have him on ignore then, I don't blame you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must have him on ignore then, I don't blame you.


No, but get a load of this,...



http://dld.bz/fE9yE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No, but get a load of this,...
> 
> 
> 
> http://dld.bz/fE9yE


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No, but get a load of this,...
> 
> 
> 
> http://dld.bz/fE9yE


Even God knows agw is BS. 
Too funny.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even God knows agw is BS.
> Too funny.


weather <> climate


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

espola said:


> weather <> climate


God knows that too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> weather <> climate


science <> ideology


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe shins a light on the hypocrisy of the so call inclusiveness of the far left.


Do you have an example of that, so far I just see hate?


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even God knows agw is BS.


What a perfect statement from you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you have an example of that, so far I just see hate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you have an example of that, so far I just see hate?


Now this post is hilarious, wez talking about hate to someone he threatens almost daily.
What a dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a perfect statement from you.


Thanks, mud butt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you have an example of that, so far I just see hate?


Of course you do.
One must have a sense of humor and a willingness to exchange ideas in a civil manner along with the ability to understand when someone is yanking your chain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of course you do.
> One must have a sense of humor and a willingness to exchange ideas in a civil manner along with the ability to understand when someone is yanking your chain.


IDK, Wez is pretty good at yanking his own chain.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> One must have a sense of humor and a *willingness to exchange ideas in a civil manner*


You really should follow your own advice.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, Wez is pretty good at yanking his own chain.


Is that bad?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> You really should follow your own advice.


You should have taken my advice long ago...
Calling those you disagree with liars, hypocrite, racists, homophobes, etc...is what started all this.
You got back what you started Wezzer, that's the reality of you vs. those who ain't buying your brand of hospitality.
The statement below wasn't a threat it was simply stating fact...and as it turns out was spot on.


_Debunked by whom? The men who fought there have said otherwise.
You are so blind by your hatred for those you disagree with you can't see the truth.
You wouldn't know the truth if it kicked you in the puss.
Liar? Hypocrite? You defend one every time you whine about the pathological bitch you're voting for.
As far as voting goes, I've decided not to vote at all....I'm out of Calif. and won't be back to vote. Busy building a dialysis clinic for the folks in OKC.
You have no honor, you hide behind the computer screen and label people things that would get your ass stomped in person.
I suggest you crawl out from behind the screen jackass or try some civility.
You're a coward Wez.....I'm sure you'll stay hidden behind the screen._


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _You have no honor, *you hide behind the computer screen and label people things that would get your ass stomped in person.*_


The words of someone who has lost his temper and is resorting to physical threats his courage was far from being able to follow through with.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


Look up "irony".


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The words of someone who has lost his temper and is resorting to physical threats his courage was far from being able to follow through with.


Not a threat.
You would not say the foul, cowardly thing in person to anyone face to face that you feel empowered to say anonymously from behind your computer screen.
That's a fact.
When was the last time you were having a face to face conversation with a co-worker, a client, a neighbor, a parent on the sidelines where you called them a liar, a racist, a homophobe, mother fucker or any number of the foul mouthed confrontational garbage that spews forth from your mouth? NEVER.
Next question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

As Always Everywhere, ‘Green Energy’ Is Killing New York’s Economy


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not a threat.


Yes, it was.  You escalated a written discussion in a discussion forum to talk of someone getting their ass stomped in person.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> any number of the foul mouthed confrontational garbage that spews forth from your mouth?


Says the most guilty person here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, it was.  You escalated a written discussion in a discussion forum to talk of someone getting their ass stomped in person.


I pointed out a fact. You would not talk to me or anyone else like you do hiding in anonymity. That's a fact. When was the last time you called someone a motherfucker to their face?
I'm not surprised though, hell you see your own assembled handgun as a threat....
Boo!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the most guilty person here.


I've never called anyone a mother fu#%er. Never.
Although pinhead and poodle dick are pretty obscene....


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've never called anyone a mother fu#%er.


Don't like my choice of written insults, should've thought about that before you started calling people names.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I pointed out a fact. You would not talk to me or anyone else like you do hiding in anonymity.


The fact is, you escalated the discussion to me getting my ass stomped if I said to your face, the type of things you call people here.

Once I gave you the opportunity to prove that theory, you changed the narrative to some bullshit about a public posting of private information and then even threatened to reveal what I sent you in PMs.  You are long on threats Lion, short on integrity or courage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The fact is, you escalated the discussion to me getting my ass stomped if I said to your face, the type of things you call people here.
> 
> Once I gave you the opportunity to prove that theory, you changed the narrative to some bullshit about a public posting of private information and then even threatened to reveal what I sent you in PMs.  You are long on threats Lion, short on integrity or courage.


You are officially a nut job.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are officially a nut job.


From you, a badge of honor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of course you do.
> One must have a sense of humor and a willingness to exchange ideas in a civil manner along with the ability to understand when someone is yanking your chain.


You are, beyond a doubt, the most blinded by partisan bias in here (amongst those I don't ignore they have nothing but partisan bias).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should have taken my advice long ago...
> Calling those you disagree with liars, hypocrite, racists, homophobes, etc...is what started all this.
> _._


. . . but that is the right sides identity? Calling it like it actually is for all to see is not a crime, yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look up "irony".


I was just seeing if any more misunderstanding might come to light.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, beyond a doubt, the most blinded by partisan bias in here (amongst those I don't ignore they have nothing but partisan bias).


Don't you feel special Lion?


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but that is the right sides identity? Calling it like it actually is for all to see is not a crime, yet.


Of course, only the little snowflakes on the right can be non-PC.  As soon as you give them a little non-PC back, they cry like babies.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't like my choice of written insults, should've thought about that before you started calling people names.


Bless your little heart.
You started it pinhead, by calling people liars, racist, gun nuts, etc. ad nauseam.
I treat folks the same way they treat me. What goes around comes around....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but that is the right sides identity? Calling it like it actually is for all to see is not a crime, yet.


Right...ramble on Daffy.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart.
> You started it pinhead, by calling people liars, racist, gun nuts, etc. ad nauseam.
> I treat folks the same way they treat me. What goes around comes around....


Chicken or the egg uh?  I know where my bet is Mr. hypocrite name caller...

Btw, calling someone like Trump or Joe for that matter a racist, is calling it like it is, non-PC.

You think you can get away with calling people a pinhead all day long, as if that's any different than any other derogatory term.  Fuck you Lion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart.
> You started it pinhead, by calling people liars, racist, gun nuts, etc. ad nauseam.
> I treat folks the same way they treat me. What goes around comes around....


Again, "you people" ooze those things and when we recognize it you come unglued. Perhaps you have no idea how what you are doing is perceived by the non-indoctrinated? Most of us aren't continually immersed in the sub-culture "you people" come from.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The fact is, you escalated the discussion to me getting my ass stomped if I said to your face, the type of things you call people here.
> 
> Once I gave you the opportunity to prove that theory, you changed the narrative to some bullshit about a public posting of private information and then even threatened to reveal what I sent you in PMs.  You are long on threats Lion, short on integrity or courage.


More lies from the coward hiding behind his computer screen.
You sent me your phone number ya poodle dick little bitch & I yanked your chain a little bit with 310 area code.
If I was a cowardice low life honor less punk like you, I would have published your phone number long ago.
As far as honor and integrity goes, I have enough honor & integrity to post my name and number for all to see.
Explain how one claims honor or integrity anonymously? You're pathetic & you're ashamed.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> More lies from the coward hiding behind his computer screen.


Fact, you escalated the discussion to a talk of a physical confrontation.

Fact, you then threatened to release my private information.

Just because you didn't follow through with either, doesn't change the fact that you like to talk tough and make empty threats.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Chicken or the egg uh?  I know where my bet is Mr. hypocrite name caller...
> 
> Btw, calling someone like Trump or Joe for that matter a racist, is calling it like it is, non-PC.
> 
> You think you can get away with calling people a pinhead all day long, as if that's any different than any other derogatory term.  Fuck you Lion.


Lobbing f you from behind the computer screen. PC honor and integrity?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> More lies from the coward hiding behind his computer screen.
> You sent me your phone number ya poodle dick little bitch & I yanked your chain a little bit with 310 area code.
> If I was a cowardice low life honor less punk like you, I would have published your phone number long ago.
> As far as honor and integrity goes, I have enough honor & integrity to post my name and number for all to see.
> Explain how one claims honor or integrity anonymously? You're pathetic & you're ashamed.


You really don't see it do you? You ooze it, paint it on the wall and double down on it then act as if it never happened that way . . . no wonder why someone like you would love Trump so.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fact, you escalated the discussion to a talk of a physical confrontation.
> 
> Fact, you then threatened to release my private information.
> 
> Just because you didn't follow through with either, doesn't change the fact that you like to talk tough and make empty threats.


You have no honor or integrity...run along pinhead.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lobbing f you from behind the computer screen. PC honor and integrity?


You being dumb enough to post private info. on a public forum is not bravery Lion, it's asshatery and a deflection from your physical threats.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really don't see it do you? You ooze it, paint it on the wall and double down on it then act as if it never happened that way . . . no wonder why someone like you would love Trump so.


Right.
Ramble on Daffy


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> You being dumb enough to post private info. on a public forum is not bravery Lion, it's asshatery and a deflection from your physical threats.


Twist it how ever you want.
You are a brave man in anonymity.
You are a coward in reality.
You will stay anonymous, reality scares you.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Twist it how ever you want.


The twist happened when you talked tough about stomping my ass in person and tucked tail when I sent you my phone number to make it happen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have no honor or integrity...run along pinhead.


Says the man to the mirror.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, "you people" ooze those things and when we recognize it you come unglued. Perhaps you have no idea how what you are doing is perceived by the non-indoctrinated? Most of us aren't continually immersed in the sub-culture "you people" come from.


Hard to argue with logic like that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The twist happened when you talked tough about stomping my ass in person and tucked tail when I sent you my phone number to make it happen.


Sounds a lot like you and Bernie or you and NoNo, wait, what is the common denominator in all three of these dust ups? Take a look at yourself, douche.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds a lot like you and Bernie or you and NoNo, wait, what is the common denominator in all three of these dust ups? Take a look at yourself, douche.


I give good mirror.

I find it a personal accomplishment that giving you guys the same behavior you give others causes you to want to fight me.

Snowflakes


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Old news, but a lesson to be learned --

https://www.wired.com/1999/11/usenet-ban-a-slippery-slope/

Just to be clear, the laws have gotten a lot stricter about this sort of thing since 1999.  People go to jail or pay heavy judgements for silly little things.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Old news, but a lesson to be learned --
> 
> https://www.wired.com/1999/11/usenet-ban-a-slippery-slope/
> 
> Just to be clear, the laws have gotten a lot stricter about this sort of thing since 1999.  People go to jail or pay heavy judgements for silly little things.


Can you see this, Mike?
espola is trying to help you.
Im trying to help you.

You aint a tough guy.
I know who you are.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Can you see this, Mike?
> espola is trying to help you.
> Im trying to help you.
> 
> ...


That's not helping.  That's taunting, just adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> That's not helping.  That's taunting, just adding fuel to the fire.


He can't see it either . . . it's a different mindset . . . I remember that kinda vibe in grade school, we always got in fights, they don't do that anymore, either do I. Apparently some still have that mentality.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The twist happened when you talked tough about stomping my ass in person and tucked tail when I sent you my phone number to make it happen.


You have my name and phone number, you've yet to call me and say hello Dave....
Again, you are a brave man only in anonymity.
You will stay anonymous, as reality, owning up to the file crap you post, scares you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says the man to the mirror.


Not now Daffy....run along.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The twist happened when you talked tough about stomping my ass in person and tucked tail when I sent you my phone number to make it happen.


He never said he would stomp your ass.
You know it, I know it.
Everyone knows it.

You decided to take it to the next level.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He never said he would stomp your ass.
> You know it, I know it.
> Everyone knows it.
> 
> You decided to take it to the next level.


I don't know it.  Both of them are being childish, and you're not helping.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't know it.  Both of them are being childish, and you're not helping.


I think wez needs to come clean.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He never said he would stomp your ass.
> You know it, I know it.
> Everyone knows it.
> 
> You decided to take it to the next level.


LE provoked and threatened, Wez responded, team Trump went crazy, "HOW DARE HE!?!?" . . . then again maybe like Trump LE never means what he says so feels he can change his mind about it in any way or at anytime he wants?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE provoked and threatened, Wez responded, team Trump went crazy, "HOW DARE HE!?!?" . . . then again maybe like Trump LE never means what he says so feels he can change his mind about it in any way or at anytime he wants?


He did not threaten him.
He made a statement that in no way implicated his own course of action.
It was a hypothetical.
You people should know the difference.

Wez directly involved himself by sending lion his number and asking to "settle things".
Its easy to understand.

He did the same with me.


Rat, you called his BS and then backtracked.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He can't see it either . . . it's a different mindset . . . I remember that kinda vibe in grade school, we always got in fights, they don't do that anymore, either do I. Apparently some still have that mentality.


A few of us have the integrity to identify ourselves and own up to what we post...
I never got into a fight in grade school, high school, college...ever. Never a need.
I have always stepped up and taken responsibility for my words and deeds.
It's amazing what face to face communications does for civility.
The internet allows cowards to anonymously slander & post vile nonsense.
I've never been bullied, nor have I ever bullied anyone.
I treat folks the same way they treat me, you all know who I am and how to get in touch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He did not threaten him.
> He made a statement that in no way implicated his own course of action.
> It was a hypothetical.
> You people should know the difference.
> ...


So he stood up like a man and you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So he stood up like a man and you?


He pretended to.
Stood up to me for what?
Asking for his name?
I dont need to embarrass him any further.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A few of us have the integrity to identify ourselves and own up to what we post...
> I never got into a fight in grade school, high school, college...ever. Never a need.
> I have always stepped up and taken responsibility for my words and deeds.
> It's amazing what face to face communications does for civility.
> ...


So by telling Wez that he wouldn't talk to you in person like he does in here and that if he did he would get his ass beat who was he supposed to figure would be doing the beating?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He pretended to.
> Stood up to me for what?
> Asking for his name?
> I dont need to embarrass him any further.


Seems you and LE are playing games and Wez called your bluff. IMHO


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE provoked and threatened, Wez responded, team Trump went crazy, "HOW DARE HE!?!?" . . . then again maybe like Trump LE never means what he says so feels he can change his mind about it in any way or at anytime he wants?


No Daffy, Wez, provoked and slandered me, as he has many of the posters here in the kitchen. I simply called him on it.
You're feeble attempts at defending your doppelganger, while admirable, are rambling, lame and far reaching.
Do yourself a favor and stick with what you know, which apparently is very limited.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So by telling Wez that he wouldn't talk to you in person like he does in here and that if he did he would get his ass beat who was he supposed to figure would be doing the beating?


Trust me.
Mr. ten letters isnt going to be mouthing off in person.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He did not threaten him.


Suggesting I would get my ass stomped is a threat in anyone who is reasonable book.

As to you, you were name calling, I returned fire and you lost it and PMed me in response.  You than insisted I contact you the next time I was in Oceanside.

Bunch of hypocritical snowflakes in here who can't stand the image they see in the mirror.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Daffy, Wez, provoked and slandered me


LOLOLOLOL!!!!!

What a lying ass pussy.  Whaaaa, the bad man treated me like I treat others....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you and LE are playing games and Wez called your bluff. IMHO


It also seemed to you that he crossed the line.
Was it a red line?


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trust me.
> Mr. ten letters isnt going to be mouthing off in person.


Yet more internet tough talk, amazing...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Suggesting I would get my ass stomped is a threat in anyone who is reasonable book.
> 
> As to you, you were name calling, I returned fire and you lost it and PMed me in response.  You than insisted I contact you the next time I was in Oceanside.
> 
> Bunch of hypocritical snowflakes in here who can't stand the image they see in the mirror.


All I asked for was your name.
You wanted to "meet up", so I offered to have you look me up when you were in Oceanside.
You said ok, then balked, and wanted me to come to El Segundo.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> nor have I ever bullied anyone.


Think about that for a while.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez is a big fat, ten letter, pussy.
Fact.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trust me.
> Mr. ten letters isnt going to be mouthing off in person.


This is sounding more and more like the Seattle story I linked to.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> All I asked for was your name.
> You wanted to "meet up", so I offered to have you look me up when you were in Oceanside.
> You said ok, then balked, and wanted me to come to El Segundo.


I just told you off, treating you like you were treating me, giving what I got....and you suddenly want my name.

Why were you suddenly so curious, what was the motive for knowing my name and what were you going to do with the info?


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wez is a big fat, ten letter, pussy.


Takes one to know one cunt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So by telling Wez that he wouldn't talk to you in person like he does in here and that if he did he would get his ass beat who was he supposed to figure would be doing the beating?


He wouldn't say the things in person, that's the point.
Whomever he spoke to in the ways he speaks to people here would be doing the beating
He doesn't have the cajones to talk to someone in person like he does anonymously.
I asked him when was the last time he called someone a mother fucker to their face...no answer.
When was the last time you think Wez called someone on the sidelines a liar or a racist? Never. 
Decent people & civility won't allow it.
The internet allows him to be a vile slanderous coward with no repercussions of any kind.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I just told you off, treating you like you were treating me, giving what I got....and you suddenly want my name.
> 
> Why were you suddenly so curious, what was the motive for knowing my name and what were you going to do with the info?


I have the info, dumbass.
If I was going to post it, I already would have.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> This is sounding more and more like the Seattle story I linked to.


It reminds me of 2nd grade.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He wouldn't say the things in person, that's the point.


I don't make threats I than back away from, like you have done lying.  I know better to escalate a ridiculous internet discussion to such a level.  Your behavior is hypocritical and shameful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have the info, dumbass.
> If I was going to post it, I already would have.


What, so the six or seven of us (counting you in on this HB Ed) would know who he is?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't make threats I than back away from, like you have done lying.  I know better to escalate a ridiculous internet discussion to such a level.  Your behavior is hypocritical and shameful.


You sure about that?


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have the info, dumbass.
> If I was going to post it, I already would have.


Than why did you ask for it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What, so the six or seven of us (counting you in on this HB Ed) would know who he is?


I dont do that.
Ive had some idiot post my kid's face on the soccer site to try and mess with me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Than why did you ask for it?


Because I knew you would choke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

This does remind me of a quote that correlates well with a lesson my father once taught me: _Tuco_: When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont do that.
> Ive had some idiot post my kid's face on the soccer site to try and mess with me.


...and yet you insist I post my private info. here for all to see, strange...


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont do that.
> Ive had some idiot post my kid's face on the soccer site to try and mess with me.


In what way would that be messing with you?  If you didn't want everyone here to know about your kids you wouldn't post aboout them here.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Because I knew you would choke.


Bullshit, you lost it once the mirror went up.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, you lost it once the mirror went up.


Pussy.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pussy.


Lol, my wife would crack up if she read this nonsense...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, my wife would crack up if she read this nonsense...


She's probably already aware she married a big fat pussy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont do that.
> Ive had some idiot post my kid's face on the soccer site to try and mess with me.


That's someone who has weak constitution and an even weaker backbone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, my wife would crack up if she read this nonsense...


She'd probably make you step away from the computer and talk to her!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I just told you off, treating you like you were treating me, giving what I got....and you suddenly want my name.
> 
> Why were you suddenly so curious, what was the motive for knowing my name and what were you going to do with the info?


You called me a liar and a racist among other things...
Posting your name and number scares you why?
What are you so afraid? Is it fear or are you ashamed of the nonsense you post and the way you treat people?
Way back when all you had to do was treat folks here the way you would treat them if they were sitting next to you at a match.
Apparently that's to much to ask.
Perhaps you call folks mother fucker sitting at a soccer match cause you are just one big gnarly ape...? I doubt that though.
You're safe sleep well you big gnarly ape you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's someone who has weak constitution and an even weaker backbone.


I agree.
He's a little pussy.
What Im dealing with now, is a big fat pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, you lost it once the mirror went up.


You just can't quit while you are ahead.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> In what way would that be messing with you?  If you didn't want everyone here to know about your kids you wouldn't post aboout them here.


I dont use people's kids to get the better of them.
You understand that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you and LE are playing games and Wez called your bluff. IMHO


There you go again Daffy, you blissful soul you.


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Posting your name and number scares you why?





Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont do that.
> Ive had some idiot post my kid's face on the soccer site to try and mess with me.


I consider you and anyone else here I don't know, potentially one of those idiots...


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> She's probably already aware she married a big fat pussy.


Yes, I avoid being the internet tough guy, like so many here....


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont use people's kids to get the better of them.
> You understand that.


I repeat - in what way?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, my wife would crack up if she read this nonsense...


You keep saying that, why dont you just stop. No one believes anything you say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> She's probably already aware she married a big fat pussy.


Now who's being the internet tough guy?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now who's being the internet tough guy?


You didnt get my Trump impersonation either.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, I avoid being the internet tough guy, like so many here....


I just called the pussy caller a pussy.
Too easy.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You keep saying that, why dont you just stop. No one believes anything you say.


Irony personified.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again Daffy, you blissful soul you.


Bless your heart . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> I consider you and anyone else here I don't know, potentially one of those idiots...


That does not surprise me...see disassembled gun.
But the fact is many people here know exactly who I am. I've lived in Camarillo since 1961, I'm about as stable as can be.'
Those folks know the success of the soccer clubs, high school & colleges my kids were a part of which is why we are all here.
They know I'm not a nut. If I was a nut I would have published your phone number for all to see.
If I was a nut I would have researched your phone number, found out exactly who you are and then published that information.
I'm not a nut, nor am I a punk. I am a smart ass and about as hardheaded as someone can be.
I suggest you let it go, I'll do the same.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bless your heart . . .


It is.... along with the rest of me.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not a nut, nor am I a punk.


Believe it or not, nuts and punks have told me that same thing.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> We need only wait a few more mins to get proof of your racism (got any more talk of Obama's birth certificate or proof he went to college or Michelle wearing normal clothes or complaining only about Mexican illegal immigrants), you be sure to flag my next or any lie, thanks.


*Is Obama Legal ?*
*Who's SSN did he use at certain times while in College ?*
*Never heard any complaints about her choice of garments.*
*Illegal Criminal Immigrants from Mexico/Central America are a massive drain on America's generosity.*

*How can we independently choose which Lie to flag from you when they flow from your cranium thru keyboard to the forum like water over Niagara falls*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Believe it or not, nuts and punks have told me that same thing.


*So says the one Ball in the sack....*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh yea, thanks Fluffer


*You are the original " set " Fluffer....*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The words of someone who has lost his temper and is resorting to physical threats his courage was far from being able to follow through with.


*I do believe he spoke the Truth...*
*If you really were as tough as you say you are, you would film yourself on your own time posing these very same scenarios to some adults who oppose your point of view. That is the only way you could gather any semblance of credibility....*

*My observation is you are a spineless keyboard punk who wastes his employers time with thousands upon thousands of internet taunts,when you should be increasing his financial bottom line....Like I've stated before...if you worked for my firm and I found out about this shit on company time..*

*Out The Door you'd Go......*


----------



## Wez (May 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I do believe he spoke the Truth...*
> *If you really were as tough as you say you are, you would film yourself on your own time posing these very same scenarios to some adults who oppose your point of view. That is the only way you could gather any semblance of credibility....*
> 
> *My observation is you are a spineless keyboard punk who wastes his employers time with thousands upon thousands of internet taunts,when you should be increasing his financial bottom line....Like I've stated before...if you worked for my firm and I found out about this shit on company time..*
> ...


You can't fire your downline bro, they're 1099


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Believe it or not, nuts and punks have told me that same thing.


You are a punk with no nuts.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> You can't fire your downline bro, they're 1099


*You have no Idea of what you speak.*

*Business 101 @ your local Jr. College will do you wonders...*


----------



## Wez (May 4, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You have no Idea of what you speak.*
> 
> *Business 101 @ your local Jr. College will do you wonders...*


Did your Herbalife mentor tell you that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Believe it or not, nuts and punks have told me that same thing.


Fascinating...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2017)

*Inconvenient energy fact: It takes 79 solar workers to produce same amount of electric power as one coal worker*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2017)

To start, despite a huge workforce of almost 400,000 solar workers (about 20 percent of electric power payrolls in 2016), that sector produced an insignificant share, less than 1 percent, of the electric power generated in the United States last year (EIA data here). And that’s a lot of solar workers: about the same as the combined number of employees working at Exxon Mobil, Chevron, Apple, Johnson & Johnson, Microsoft, Pfizer, Ford Motor Company and Procter & Gamble.

In contrast, it took about the same number of natural gas workers (398,235) last year to produce more than one-third of U.S. electric power, or 37 times more electricity than solar’s minuscule share of 0.90 percent. And with only 160,000 coal workers (less than half the number of workers in either solar or gas), that sector produced nearly one-third (almost as much as gas) of U.S. electricity last year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2017)

*New study is disastrous news for fracking opponents, global warming alarmists*
_




_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/s/www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/06/new-study-is-disastrous-news-for-fracking-opponents-global-warming-alarmists/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi21oSHzdzTAhUQ8WMKHaX_AM8QqUMIJzAD&usg=AFQjCNFoyloHFaZ-D_ekT8Im4_j_v5FPkQ&sig2=TjIIU0cF0grNszjLJL97FQ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2017)

*EPA asked to rescind Obama’s greenhouse gas finding*

Ted Hadzi-Antich, senior attorney at the Texas Public Policy Foundation’s Center for the American Future, joined Jacki Daily on “The Jacki Daily Show” this Sunday. They discussed two petitions filed with the Environmental Protection Agency to review the “endangerment finding” that served as the justification for former President Barack Obama’s climate change agenda.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2017)

Draining the EPA regulated pond, nice.
Trump Purges Global Warming Alarmists from EPA, Interior


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

What a nut,
Stephen Hawking: Mankind Needs to Move to Another Planet Within 100 Years


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

_*Speaking of nuts, an absolute embarrassment to the USA.*_
O Warns World: Meat Consumption Destroying Climate

_SuperObama: ‘Have a Smaller Steak’ to Save Planet_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

What a dick,
*Obama  to Milan to Deliver Climate Speech,
14-Car Caravan for Ex-President *
Practice what you preach.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

Co2 is not pollution.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is not pollution.


What's your position on clean coal?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What's your position on clean coal?


Co2 is not a pollutant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is not a pollutant.


So you see carbon capture processes as a waste of resources?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is not a pollutant.


Clean coal is a hoax, then.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Clean coal is a hoax, then.


Co2 is not a pollutant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is not a pollutant.


So why does the coal industry make the effort to limit it's emission?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So why does the coal industry make the effort to limit it's emission?


When we play a game, we play by the rules of the game.
Coal is in the 2017 energy game.

Not hard to figure out.
espola was so close.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When we play a game, we play by the rules of the game.
> Coal is in the 2017 energy game.
> 
> Not hard to figure out.
> espola was so close.


They are making the process much cheaper, when realized, that will have an influence on the opinion you are given.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are making the process much cheaper, when realized, that will have an influence on the opinion you are given.


One lingering problem with carbon capture is what to do with the captured carbon, usually in the form of CO2 gas.  They can't just vent it out - that would defeat the purpose. 

Oil companies used to inject it into wells to force out more oil, but only when they could get it cheap and local, such as what was filtered out of natural gas wells.  Coal burners found a new profit center  by converting their captured sulfur to gypsum good enough to sell to drywall makers - maybe they will find something as good for CO2.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2017)

espola said:


> One lingering problem with carbon capture is what to do with the captured carbon, usually in the form of CO2 gas.  They can't just vent it out - that would defeat the purpose.
> 
> Oil companies used to inject it into wells to force out more oil, but only when they could get it cheap and local, such as what was filtered out of natural gas wells.  Coal burners found a new profit center  by converting their captured sulfur to gypsum good enough to sell to drywall makers - maybe they will find something as good for CO2.


"Diamonds in the sky"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

Co2 is not a pollutant.
Fact.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is not a pollutant.
> Fact.


*Symptoms of Carbon Dioxide Intoxication and Poisoning*

deeper breathing

twitching of muscles

increased blood pressure

headache

increased pulse rate

loss of judgment

labored breathing

unconsciousness (occurs in under a minute when CO2 concentration rises about 10%)

death
https://www.thoughtco.com/carbon-dioxide-poisoning-608396


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is not a pollutant.
> Fact.


Citation?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

espola said:


> *Symptoms of Carbon Dioxide Intoxication and Poisoning*
> 
> deeper breathing
> 
> ...


LOL.
What about oxygen poisoning?


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a dick,
> *Obama  to Milan to Deliver Climate Speech,*
> *14-Car Caravan for Ex-President *
> Practice what you preach.


*You recognize that Obama is stirring the pot across the Globe, worse than when he was POTUS.
England, Germany...Etc...
He backed the crooked money manipulator Macron.
He's in Italy stirring the pot.
He was in Chicago stirring up shit....
He's up to no good in Washington and his " Deep State "*


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Citation?



*Is CO2 a pollutant?*

*Pollution Myths*
_Of all the myths quoted, calling carbon dioxide a pollutant is the worst - it simply is not true!_

*Myth:* CO2 is a pollutant. 


*Fact:* Totally false. We challenge you to prove otherwise. CO2 is in our every breath, in the carbonated sodas and waters that we drink and in the dry ice that helps us keep our food cold and safe. We breathe in 400 parts per million and then exhale 40,000 parts per million with no ill effects.

We breathe the 40,000 ppm into victims needing CPR and it does not cause them to die! 

*The monitoring systems in U.S. submarines do not provide an alert until CO2 levels reach 8,000 ppm which is higher that natural CO2 levels have been on Earth in the last 540 million years.*

CO2 is a great airborne fertilizer which, as its concentrations rise, causes additional plant growth and causes plants to need less water. Without CO2 there would be no life (food) on Earth. The 120 ppm of CO2 added to the atmosphere since the start of the industrial revolution has caused an average increase in worldwide plant growth of over 12 percent and of 18 percent for trees.

There is not a single instance of CO2 being a pollutant.  Ask any chemistry professor. 

*The only thing being polluted is your mind or the minds of your children.*


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2017)

espola said:


> *Symptoms of Carbon Dioxide Intoxication and Poisoning*
> 
> deeper breathing
> 
> ...



*Hey Navy boy Spola....you don't know dick.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Is CO2 a pollutant?*
> 
> *Pollution Myths*
> _Of all the myths quoted, calling carbon dioxide a pollutant is the worst - it simply is not true!_
> ...


We need to get to somewhere around 60,000 ppm to reach deadly toxicity in the atmosphere.
Espola, with his brown bag re-breather is only at brain damage level.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Hey Navy boy Spola....you don't know dick.*


He might know dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You recognize that Obama is stirring the pot across the Globe, worse than when he was POTUS.
> England, Germany...Etc...
> He backed the crooked money manipulator Macron.
> He's in Italy stirring the pot.
> ...


That is the only thing he is good at, community organizing. Cause trouble and chaos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is not a pollutant.
> Fact.


Not anymore, anyway.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We need to get to somewhere around 60,000 ppm to reach deadly toxicity in the atmosphere.
> Espola, with his brown bag re-breather is only at brain damage level.


I see you find it funny me asking you for some kind of proof to back your assertion . . . I guess forgot who I was talking to.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 10, 2017)

http://dailycaller.com/2017/05/08/scientists-found-a-totally-unexpected-source-of-climate-cooling/ …


----------



## espola (May 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2017/05/08/scientists-found-a-totally-unexpected-source-of-climate-cooling/ …


Let us know when this turns around --

https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Let us know when this turns around --
> 
> https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/


Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2017/05/08/scientists-found-a-totally-unexpected-source-of-climate-cooling/ …


Sounds like a 3%er.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2017)

espola said:


> *Symptoms of Carbon Dioxide Intoxication and Poisoning*
> 
> deeper breathing
> 
> ...


Don't burn your lips on the tail pipe.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2017)

I don't totally disagree that the good old "not in my backyard" mentality is a problem when it comes to supplying the nation with energy.  But damn I sure wouldn't want some leaky oil pipeline put in near my house...



> https://www.yahoo.com/news/dakota-access-pipeline-first-leak-215642690.html
> *Dakota Access pipeline has first leak before it's fully operational*
> 
> The Dakota Access pipeline has suffered its first leak, outraging indigenous groups who have long warned that the project poses a threat to the environment.
> ...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't totally disagree that the good old "not in my backyard" mentality is a problem when it comes to supplying the nation with energy.  But damn I sure wouldn't want some leaky oil pipeline put in near my house...


When piping is installed, it is tested.
Any leaks are fixed before the system is put into use.
Feel free to ask me how that works.
Im pretty smart about those things.


----------



## espola (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When piping is installed, it is tested.
> Any leaks are fixed before the system is put into use.
> Feel free to ask me how that works.
> Im pretty smart about those things.


Were all these pipelines tested?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pipeline_accidents_in_the_United_States_in_the_21st_century


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Were all these pipelines tested?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pipeline_accidents_in_the_United_States_in_the_21st_century


Im sure they all were.
Nothing is 100%.
Ships sink, planes crash, and pipelines leak.
Perfection is God's domain.

The "leak" posted by our freind, t, was not an actual oil leak. It was part of the testing procedure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im sure they all were.
> Nothing is 100%.
> Ships sink, planes crash, and pipelines leak.
> Perfection is God's domain.
> ...


Diapers leak, ask Etrolla.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Diapers leak, ask Etrolla.


Far more often than oil pipelines.
espola, DONT   "show me"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When piping is installed, it is tested.
> Any leaks are fixed before the system is put into use.
> Feel free to ask me how that works.
> Im pretty smart about those things.


Didn't we already cover this in our conversation about insurance?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2017)

And don't greedy oil men have a profit motive to ensure the pipes don't leak?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And don't greedy oil men have a profit motive to ensure the pipes don't leak?


That, and armies of lawyers ready to sue them when they do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Diapers leak, ask Etrolla.


No thanks.  That's not natural gas


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> That, and armies of lawyers ready to sue them when they do.


All healthy incentives to not only make money but save money.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When piping is installed, it is tested.
> Any leaks are fixed before the system is put into use.
> Feel free to ask me how that works.
> Im pretty smart about those things.


So once one of these things is installed.  What's there to stop an angry neighbor from going and shooting a hole in the line as a means to ruin his neighbors farm?  Also who pays to clean these sorts of mess up (where bankruptcy will make it impossible to recoup clean up expenses)?  Is there anyway to guard the miles and miles of pipeline if a terrorist wanted to cause damage (maybe cause a leak over a water aquifer or irreplaceable wetland)? 

I'm just asking because even though it's never discussed, I'm less concerned about the pipe failing, so much as managing the damage that can be caused by the human's around the pipeline.  I.e. another project where the profit get privatized by a corporation and the cost of a disaster fall on the pubic.  

Moreover I thought Trump came into office saying he was going to put an end to those poorly negotiated deals that left the public holding the bag.  Why doesn't he talk about that anymore...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So once one of these things is installed.  What's there to stop an angry neighbor from going and shooting a hole in the line as a means to ruin his neighbors farm?  Also who pays to clean these sorts of mess up (where bankruptcy will make it impossible to recoup clean up expenses)?  Is there anyway to guard the miles and miles of pipeline if a terrorist wanted to cause damage (maybe cause a leak over a water aquifer or irreplaceable wetland)?
> 
> I'm just asking because even though it's never discussed, I'm less concerned about the pipe failing, so much as managing the damage that can be caused by the human's around the pipeline.  I.e. another project where the profit get privatized by a corporation and the cost of a disaster fall on the pubic.
> 
> Moreover I thought Trump came into office saying he was going to put an end to those poorly negotiated deals that left the public holding the bag.  Why doesn't he talk about that anymore...


Nothing is 100%.
We need pipelines just like we need cars and planes and trains.
We cant make everything a safe zone, hoss.

What we can do, is try and build things as well as we can.
We can also avoid posting fake news about a pipeline failing that hasnt failed yet.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nothing is 100%.
> We need pipelines just like we need cars and planes and trains.
> We cant make everything a safe zone, hoss.
> 
> ...


So you seem to be admitting that we know it's going to leak from the start, or you'd say it's 100%. 

What I'm saying is who pays to clean up those leaks?  I keep hearing how great this pipeline is for us, but all I can think is it sounds like another fossil fuel project where the oil company gets to keep the money and protection and clean up costs likely falling to taxpayers.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So you seem to be admitting that we know it's going to leak from the start, or you'd say it's 100%.
> 
> What I'm saying is who pays to clean up those leaks?  I keep hearing how great this pipeline is for us, but all I can think is it sounds like another fossil fuel project where the oil company gets to keep the money and protection and clean up costs likely falling to taxpayers.


If you want 100%, then you better hunker up in the fetal position and suck your thumb until you fall asleep.

The pipelines are very good today.
Your fake news "leak" is testament to that.


----------



## Wez (May 11, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So you seem to be admitting that we know it's going to leak from the start, or you'd say it's 100%.
> 
> What I'm saying is who pays to clean up those leaks?  I keep hearing how great this pipeline is for us, but all I can think is it sounds like another fossil fuel project where the oil company gets to keep the money and protection and clean up costs likely falling to taxpayers.


To be fair, the Alaskan oil pipeline has been pretty successful and hasn't been too harmful to the environment, compared to it's benefits.

Pipelines have a small carbon footprint compared to shipping the oil.

The biggest problem with pipelines is symbolic in that they are a clear acknowledgement that we are going to continue fossil fuel use indefinitely.  Not ideal, but reality.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> To be fair, the Alaskan oil pipeline has been pretty successful and hasn't been too harmful to the environment, compared to it's benefits.
> 
> Pipelines have a small carbon footprint compared to shipping the oil.
> 
> The biggest problem with pipelines is symbolic in that they are a clear acknowledgement that we are going to continue fossil fuel use indefinitely.  Not ideal, but reality.


Looky here.
Somebody stumbled onto some facts.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you want 100%, then you better hunker up in the fetal position and suck your thumb until you fall asleep.


Say I'm sucking my thumb.  Say I'm cheap.  Say what you want.  I'm tired of seeing my tax dollars go to corporate welfare for oil companies (or cleaning up after them)... and would like assurance before they build leaky pipes.


----------



## Wez (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looky here.
> Somebody stumbled onto some facts.


I, unlike many here, am not driven solely by partisanship and fake news.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looky here.
> Somebody stumbled onto some facts.


I don't think anyone is saying we shouldn't build a pipeline.  I think what were saying is we all know they aren't 100% safe.  Or more importantly who is liable if a disaster were to happen... as it's easy to imagine multiple ways it ends up being taxpayers.


----------



## Torros (May 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> To be fair, the Alaskan oil pipeline has been pretty successful and hasn't been too harmful to the environment, compared to it's benefits.
> 
> Pipelines have a small carbon footprint compared to shipping the oil.
> 
> The biggest problem with pipelines is symbolic in that they are a clear acknowledgement that we are going to continue fossil fuel use indefinitely.  Not ideal, but reality.


Ok, maybe you don't tow the liberal line as much as others. 

Your above post actually shows your ability to reason.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't think anyone is saying we shouldn't build a pipeline.  I think what were saying is we all know they aren't 100% safe.  Or more importantly who is liable if a disaster were to happen... as it's easy to imagine multiple ways it ends up being taxpayers.


If you can show me how a pipeline is not a safer way to transport oil, than ship, truck, or train, I'll consider it.


----------



## espola (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you can show me how a pipeline is not a safer way to transport oil, than ship, truck, or train, I'll consider it.


I know a master plumber who declared "Pipelines leak."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

espola said:


> I know a master plumber who declared "Pipelines leak."


Nothing is 100%.
When you find a 100% spill proof method of transporting liquid, let me know.


----------



## Wez (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nothing is 100%.
> When you find a 100% spill proof method of transporting liquid, let me know.


Leave it in the ground.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Leave it in the ground.


Are going to walk to work?
Maybe the next time you go to the Barca tourney in Spain, you can paddle, or take a hot air balloon.


----------



## Wez (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are going to walk to work?
> Maybe the next time you go to the Barca tourney in Spain, you can paddle, or take a hot air balloon.


Oh boy, now you sound like somebody else here.  Obviously we are going to be using oil for awhile longer.  My comment was symbolic...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh boy, now you sound like somebody else here.  Obviously we are going to be using oil for awhile longer.  My comment was symbolic...


One symbolic comment deserves a symbolic reply.
Where are you weak?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't totally disagree that the good old "not in my backyard" mentality is a problem when it comes to supplying the nation with energy.  But damn I sure wouldn't want some leaky oil pipeline put in near my house...


Only the poor and subjugated get that treatment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Let us know when this turns around --
> 
> https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/


Thanks to shale gas another 50 years and I'll let  you know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2017)

Let us know when this turns around


----------



## espola (May 17, 2017)

One of my habits (in the winter at least) is to check the snow sensors in the Sierra, especially those located near Mammoth.  Several automated sensors are connected online and allow any interested persons to see how things are going.

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/queryF?MHP&d=17-May-2017+07:26

You can also call up plots of any of the measured quantities, selecting what to view and the period plotted, such as water content of the snow on the ground (actually, on an inflated rubber bag that weighs the snow by measuring the pressure in the bag) --

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/jspplot/jspPlotServlet.jsp?sensor_no=8181&end=05/17/2017+07:26&geom=huge&interval=180&cookies=cdec01

One oddity showed up this year - one of the instruments measures "snow depth" directly with an acoustic transducer placed about 190 inches above the snow.  However, this year the snow got so deep that it overwhelmed the sensor, so for a long time there was no data available from it.  The snow has now melted, sublimes, and settled enough so that sensor is reporting good data again.

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/jspplot/jspPlotServlet.jsp?sensor_no=17142&end=05/17/2017+07:26&geom=huge&interval=180&cookies=cdec01


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2017)

espola said:


> One of my habits (in the winter at least) is to check the snow sensors in the Sierra, especially those located near Mammoth.  Several automated sensors are connected online and allow any interested persons to see how things are going.
> 
> https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/queryF?MHP&d=17-May-2017+07:26
> 
> ...


Riveting.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (May 17, 2017)

April 2017.  NASA-Goddard data.  Temp anomaly (°C) 1960-ish to present. Northern hemisphere.  Red data points since beginning of thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

Shale gas?
*American Shale Roars Back at OPEC...*


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shale gas?


Maybe you can help Izzy out.  He doesn't know what that is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe you can help Izzy out.  He doesn't know what that is.


That makes 3 of us.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That makes 3 of us.


I know what I mean by the phrase "shale gas".  You can ask Izzy for a turn with his dunce cap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> I know what I mean by the phrase "shale gas".  You can ask Izzy for a turn with his dunce cap.


I am glad you do.


----------



## Wez (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> I know what I mean by the phrase "shale gas".  You can ask Izzy for a turn with his dunce cap.


I'm not sure Gay Joe ever knew the funny hat he had to wear was called a dunce cap...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not sure Gay Joe ever knew the funny hat he had to wear was called a dunce cap...


He also has one with a mask and matching robe all in white.


----------



## Wez (May 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He also has one with a mask and matching robe all in white.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He also has one with a mask and matching robe all in white.


You mean like this one?


----------



## Wez (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean like this one?


_"Byrd later called joining the KKK was "the greatest mistake I ever made."[20] In 1997, he told an interviewer he would encourage young people to become involved in politics but also warned, "Be sure you avoid the Ku Klux Klan. Don't get that albatross around your neck. Once you've made that mistake, you inhibit your operations in the political arena."[21] In his last autobiography, Byrd explained that he was a KKK member because he "was sorely afflicted with tunnel vision—a jejune and immature outlook—seeing only what I wanted to see because I thought the Klan could provide an outlet for my talents and ambitions."[22] Byrd also said in 2005, "I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened."[11]"_

Sounds more decent than you Gay Joe...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"Byrd later called joining the KKK was "the greatest mistake I ever made."[20] In 1997, he told an interviewer he would encourage young people to become involved in politics but also warned, "Be sure you avoid the Ku Klux Klan. Don't get that albatross around your neck. Once you've made that mistake, you inhibit your operations in the political arena."[21] In his last autobiography, Byrd explained that he was a KKK member because he "was sorely afflicted with tunnel vision—a jejune and immature outlook—seeing only what I wanted to see because I thought the Klan could provide an outlet for my talents and ambitions."[22] Byrd also said in 2005, "I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened."[11]"_
> 
> Sounds more decent than you Gay Joe...


Did Sessions ever apologize? Oh yeah, Trumpster-divers don't do personal reflection and humility.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"Byrd later called joining the KKK was "the greatest mistake I ever made."[20] In 1997, he told an interviewer he would encourage young people to become involved in politics but also warned, "Be sure you avoid the Ku Klux Klan. Don't get that albatross around your neck. Once you've made that mistake, you inhibit your operations in the political arena."[21] In his last autobiography, Byrd explained that he was a KKK member because he "was sorely afflicted with tunnel vision—a jejune and immature outlook—seeing only what I wanted to see because I thought the Klan could provide an outlet for my talents and ambitions."[22] Byrd also said in 2005, "I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened."[11]"_
> 
> Sounds more decent than you Gay Joe...


You dont end up "grand cyclops" by making a mistake.
Its not like the guy got dragged into some cross burning he didnt understand.
He was the fucking president of the club.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did Sessions ever apologize? Oh yeah, Trumpster-divers don't do personal reflection and humility.


Apologize for what?


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont end up "grand cyclops" by making a mistake.
> Its not like the guy got dragged into some cross burning he didnt understand.
> He was the fucking president of the club.


He was "Exalted Cyclops", which puts him about the level of the DOC for your local club.  Like many DoCs, he left in search of greener pastures.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> He was "Exalted Cyclops", which puts him about the level of the DOC for your local club.  Like many DoCs, he left in search of greener pastures.


Im not an expert on KKK hierarchy like you are, but I do understand that the DOC is in charge of all the coaches.
You dont just end up there without having any experience in the game.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

CAISO, the technocracy that administers the buying and routing of electric power in most of California, reports that 2 records have been set this week for the proportion of the State's demand being supplies with renewables, mostly solar and wind. --

http://www.utilitydive.com/news/caiso-renewables-served-42-of-california-demand-on-may-16-setting-record/442926/

Today could be another one.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not an expert on KKK hierarchy like you are, but I do understand that the DOC is in charge of all the coaches.
> You dont just end up there without having any experience in the game.


How many Catholics, Jews and Blacks did Byrd have to rub out to get his title?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> How many Catholics, Jews and Blacks did Byrd have to rub out to get his title?


I have no idea.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"Byrd later called joining the KKK was "the greatest mistake I ever made."[20] In 1997, he told an interviewer he would encourage young people to become involved in politics but also warned, "Be sure you avoid the Ku Klux Klan. Don't get that albatross around your neck. Once you've made that mistake, you inhibit your operations in the political arena."[21] In his last autobiography, Byrd explained that he was a KKK member because he "was sorely afflicted with tunnel vision—a jejune and immature outlook—seeing only what I wanted to see because I thought the Klan could provide an outlet for my talents and ambitions."[22] Byrd also said in 2005, "I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened."[11]"_
> 
> Sounds more decent than you Gay Joe...


Sounds to me like Byrd is bemoaning his KKK involvement putting a lid on his political aspirations . . . or was he seriously a changed man?

One of Robert Byrd’s last notable acts in a career that spanned longer than any other in Congress was his decision to endorse then Senator Barack Obama in the Democratic primary.

The West Virginia Democrat was already in bad health though it would be a full two years before he would pass away. Ostensibly, there was little to gain from offering his political support to either candidate. His state’s primary had already taken place four days prior and the result had been an overwhelming victory for Hillary Clinton.

But Byrd’s endorsement was imbued with a powerful symbolism that transcended electoral math. He was once in the Klu Klux Klan (and not in an insignificant capacity). He helped filibuster the 1964 Civil Rights Act. He was publicly embarrassed, as recently as 2001, for using the term “White N—er” during an interview with Fox News.

For all of this, he spent much of his life expressing contrition. Appropriating money for memorials to civil rights icons was a start. But backing the first black presidential candidate with a legitimate chance at victory was a far more profound act.

The two created an anachronistic pairing. But Obama’s aides understood how a Byrd endorsement could help complete the moral arc of his candidacy as well as the senator’s career. And they worked hard to ensure that voters understood its importance as well.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/28/robert-byrd-obama-aides-r_n_627579.html


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have no idea.


That seems to be a common position for you lately.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds to me like Byrd is bemoaning his KKK involvement putting a lid on his political aspirations . . . or was he seriously a changed man?
> 
> One of Robert Byrd’s last notable acts in a career that spanned longer than any other in Congress was his decision to endorse then Senator Barack Obama in the Democratic primary.
> 
> ...


I think Byrd is just like Sharpton, Duke and Farrakhan, and all the rest of em.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> That seems to be a common position for you lately.


Im not an expert on the KKK like you are.
If I dont know, I just say, "I have no idea.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think Byrd is just like Sharpton and Farrakhan, and all the rest of em.


"all the rest of em"?  How wide a net is that?  Everyone who disagrees with you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> "all the rest of em"?  How wide a net is that?  Everyone who disagrees with you?


All the racists who use their racism to plunder political power.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> All the racists who use their racism to plunder political power.


Was Mandela a racist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2017)

Obama wrote:

Listening to Senator Byrd I felt with full force all the essential contradictions of me in this new place, with its marble busts, its arcane traditions, its memories and its ghosts. I pondered the fact that, according to his own autobiography, Senator Byrd had received his first taste of leadership in his early twenties, as a member of the Raleigh County Ku Klux Klan, an association that he had long disavowed, an error he attributed — no doubt correctly — to the time and place in which he’d been raised, but which continued to surface as an issue throughout his career. I thought about how he had joined other giants of the Senate, like J. William Fulbright of Arkansas and Richard Russell of Georgia, in Southern resistance to civil rights legislation. I wondered if this would matter to the liberals who now lionized Senator Byrd for his principled opposition to the Iraq War resolution — the MoveOn.org crowd, the heirs of the political counterculture the senator had spent much of his career disdaining.

I wondered if it should matter. Senator Byrd’s life — like most of ours — has been the struggle of warring impulses, a twining of darkness and light. And in that sense I realized that he really was a proper emblem for the Senate, whose rules and design reflect the grand compromise of America’s founding: the bargain between Northern states and Southern states, the Senate’s role as a guardian against the passions of the moment, a defender of minority rights and state sovereignty, but also a tool to protect the wealthy from the rabble, and assure slaveholders of noninterference with their peculiar institution. Stamped into the very fiber of the Senate, within its genetic code, was the same contest between power and principle that characterized America as a whole, a lasting expression of that great debate among a few brilliant, flawed men that had concluded with the creation of a form of government unique in its genius—yet blind to the whip and the chain.

I sure miss a well spoken, intelligent president . . . hell dubya looks more and more that way each day.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was Mandela a racist?


I dont know.
I doubt it, but to be honest, Im not an expert on Mandela.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> I know what I mean by the phrase "shale gas".  You can ask Izzy for a turn with his dunce cap.


Mission Accomplished, lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad you do.


He's so cute when he makes your point by not reading both what he post and you post.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Wez (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Your hypocrisy  is killing your argument.


----------



## Wez (May 24, 2017)

What argument?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> What argument?


Tree huggers good, oil companies bad.


----------



## Wez (May 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tree huggers good, oil companies bad.


I have no problem with oil, I use it everyday.  When fossil fuel funded junk science pollutes an honest discussion of AGW, then there is a problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> I have no problem with oil, I use it everyday.  When fossil fuel funded junk science pollutes an honest discussion of AGW, then there is a problem.


You need better representation, Al Gore, Obama and Leo, what a bunch of douches.


----------



## Wez (May 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need better representation, Al Gore, Obama and Leo, what a bunch of douches.


Go ahead shoot the messengers, doesn't change the discussion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Go ahead shoot the messengers, doesn't change the discussion.


Yes it does.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


>


What "limited budgets" are being spent on selling AGW?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What "limited budgets" are being spent on selling AGW?


Having a hard time figuring out the chart?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Having a hard time figuring out the chart?


Yes.
There are no numbers.

I would like to know how much actual money from all sources, is being spent selling AGW, vs. how much exactly, is being spent to argue against it.


----------



## Wez (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Yes.
> There are no numbers.
> 
> I would like to know how much actual money from all sources, is being spent selling AGW, vs. how much exactly, is being spent to argue against it.


Lol, good luck with that, sounds easily measureable.

Maybe Exxon reports that on form # "we-burntheearthup"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, good luck with that, sounds easily measureable.
> 
> Maybe Exxon reports that on form # "we-burntheearthup"


Your chart is more like a shart, then.


----------



## Wez (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Your chart is more like a shart, then.


Shocking you wouldn't like it...i would have never guessed.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Shocking you wouldn't like it...i would have never guessed.


Its crap.
What did you expect?


----------



## Wez (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its crap.
> What did you expect?


That's your response to reality in general.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's your response to reality in general.


No.
Its my response to crap.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (May 24, 2017)

https://influencemap.org/site/data/000/173/Lobby_Spend_Report_March_2016.pdf


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> https://influencemap.org/site/data/000/173/Lobby_Spend_Report_March_2016.pdf


Half the puzzle.
How much does big government spend selling AGW?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Yes.
> There are no numbers.
> 
> I would like to know how much actual money from all sources, is being spent selling AGW, vs. how much exactly, is being spent to argue against it.


Not as much vs a whole lot . . . a limited amount vs an almost endless supply. Just the fact that fossil fuel feels the need to promote self biased research is enough for some people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's your response to reality in general.


"Some men just want to watch the world burn."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Half the puzzle.
> How much does big government spend selling AGW?


If you spend more time doing (researching the data) and less time complaining you'd have your answers . . . or just believe your twitter feed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Half the puzzle.
> How much does big government spend selling AGW?


You mean while big government simultaneously subsidizes the fossil fuel industry?  Itʻs a bit of a conondrum isnʻt it?


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Half the puzzle.
> How much does big government spend selling AGW?


Did you mean how much does our Gov. spend educating people on reality?  Fossil fuel money is promoting bullshit Bernie, you keep forgetting that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Hello Flammable Ice, Bye Bye Renewables – Enter the Greenies’ Worst Nightmare


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

https://qz.com/990192/a-chinese-company-wants-to-retrain-wyoming-coal-miners-to-become-wind-farmers/

*A Chinese company is offering free training for US coal miners to become wind farmers*


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hello Flammable Ice, Bye Bye Renewables – Enter the Greenies’ Worst Nightmare


"methane hydrate is not a newly discovered phenomenon"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you mean how much does our Gov. spend educating people on reality?  Fossil fuel money is promoting bullshit Bernie, you keep forgetting that.


I got it.

Big government= good.
Big oil= bad.


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I got it.
> 
> Big government= good.
> Big oil= bad.


No Bernie

Facts = good
bullshit = bad


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://qz.com/990192/a-chinese-company-wants-to-retrain-wyoming-coal-miners-to-become-wind-farmers/
> 
> *A Chinese company is offering free training for US coal miners to become wind farmers*


maybe they ought to put catalytic converters on their own cars first.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> No Bernie
> 
> Facts = good
> bullshit = bad


Is big government bullshit bad?


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> maybe they ought to put catalytic converters on their own cars first.


The Coal miners shouldn't get training because of catalytic converters??


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is big government bullshit bad?


So far the bullshit has been fossil fuel funded...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> The Coal miners shouldn't get training because of catalytic converters??


If you cant see through the BS in that story, I cant help you.


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you cant see through the BS in that story, I cant help you.


I can clearly see your bullshit...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> So far the bullshit has been fossil fuel funded...


There is at least as much bullshit from the gubment side.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> I can clearly see your bullshit...


I didnt post the BS.
Im just calling.

Show your cards.


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is at least as much bullshit from the gubment side.


Cite your sources please.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

A Chinese company wants to train US coal miners to farm wind?

You buy this shit?

Do you ever ask why the Chinese would do this?


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt post the BS.
> Im just calling.
> 
> Show your cards.


You're against training for the poor coal miners?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cite your sources please.





Wez said:


> You're against training for the poor coal miners?


You have the mind of a seven year old.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're against training for the poor coal miners?


"YES! GET BACK IN THAT DAMN HOLE AND DIG! DIG! DIG! DIG! MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN FOR THOSE THAT PROFIT MOST FROM YOUR LABOR!!!!! . . . and quit whining about healthcare!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> A Chinese company wants to train US coal miners to farm wind?
> 
> You buy this shit?
> 
> Do you ever ask why the Chinese would do this?


They want to sell us the technology, their government funds the R&D.


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You have the mind of a seven year old.


Sweet my doctor told me it was a 5 year old


----------



## Wez (May 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "YES! GET BACK IN THAT DAMN HOLE AND DIG! DIG! DIG! DIG! MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN FOR THOSE THAT PROFIT MOST FROM YOUR LABOR!!!!! . . . and quit whining about healthcare!"


I got The Black Lung pops


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> A Chinese company wants to train US coal miners to farm wind?
> 
> You buy this shit?
> 
> Do you ever ask why the Chinese would do this?



*" A Chinese company wants to train US coal miners to farm wind ? "








Sooo.......is China going to supply " Fart Backpacks " for coal miners to farm wind ?

Wez....Wez .....Wez...only you could take a stand with any issue regarding " Farming wind "..

*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "YES! GET BACK IN THAT DAMN HOLE AND DIG! DIG! DIG! DIG! MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN FOR THOSE THAT PROFIT MOST FROM YOUR LABOR!!!!! . . . and quit whining about healthcare!"


Stop it...your ignorance is showing.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> maybe they ought to put catalytic converters on their own cars first.


Chinese cars already have catalytic converters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stop it...your ignorance is showing.


No, to those with a thought process yours is as you simply call out rude names and attribute traits to people without an explanation, because you have none. You are simply projecting and until you show some research that will be the obvious conclusion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Chinese cars already have catalytic converters.


Youre right.
Smog is really bad in Bejing because of coal fired power plants. (allegedly)
Maybe they ought to put some filters on those things first.
They burn more coal than anyone, and apparently dont have care to provide a sufficient filtering system.
Why would they train our coal miners to farm wind?


----------



## Wez (May 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why would they train our coal miners to farm wind?


You needed only to read the link.  "a Chinese wind-turbine maker wants to retrain these American workers to become wind-farm technicians. "


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> You needed only to read the link.  "a Chinese wind-turbine maker wants to retrain these American workers to become wind-farm technicians. "


I read it.
Its basically a sales pamphlet.


----------



## Wez (May 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I read it.
> Its basically a sales pamphlet.


Probably Native Advertising.


----------



## Daniel Miller (May 26, 2017)

Every once in a while we get a little good news about alternative energy.  

http://www.utilitydive.com/news/caiso-renewables-served-42-of-california-demand-on-may-16-setting-record/442926/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stop it...your ignorance is showing.


When isn't it.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Youre right.
> Smog is really bad in Bejing because of coal fired power plants. (allegedly)
> Maybe they ought to put some filters on those things first.
> They burn more coal than anyone, and apparently dont have care to provide a sufficient filtering system.
> Why would they train our coal miners to farm wind?


It is technically easy to control emissions from single-point sources like power plants andlarge  factories.  It will be much harder to control emissions from heating and cooking fires in individual homes, and the emissions from the 2-cycle engines on motorcycles (and small generators), which provided the bulk of personal transportation until China began to enjoy enough prosperity so that they could afford cars.

China has increased its wind-powered electricity production by 80x or so in the last 10 years, and is currently installing more PV panels annually than any other country in the world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

espola said:


> It is technically easy to control emissions from single-point sources like power plants andlarge  factories.  It will be much harder to control emissions from heating and cooking fires in individual homes, and the emissions from the 2-cycle engines on motorcycles (and small generators), which provided the bulk of personal transportation until China began to enjoy enough prosperity so that they could afford cars.
> 
> China has increased its wind-powered electricity production by 80x or so in the last 10 years, and is currently installing more PV panels annually than any other country in the world.


Never trust the Chicoms, they are sneaky little bastards.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, to those with a thought process yours is as you simply call out rude names and attribute traits to people without an explanation, because you have none. You are simply projecting and until you show some research that will be the obvious conclusion.


What's your next reply?
You have nothing original, I'm 1/2 expecting something from your recent past.
Like "Neener neener" or " I'm rubber & you're glue"......
Ramble on Daffy, you blissful parroting fool.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never trust the Chicoms, they are sneaky little bastards.


Dang Dim sums


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dang Dim sums


I love Dim sum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2017)

espola said:


> It is technically easy to control emissions from single-point sources like power plants andlarge  factories.  It will be much harder to control emissions from heating and cooking fires in individual homes, and the emissions from the 2-cycle engines on motorcycles (and small generators), which provided the bulk of personal transportation until China began to enjoy enough prosperity so that they could afford cars.
> 
> China has increased its wind-powered electricity production by 80x or so in the last 10 years, and is currently installing more PV panels annually than any other country in the world.


Gee a forward looking society . . . I wonder if they will pass up those that aren'T?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What's your next reply?
> You have nothing original, I'm 1/2 expecting something from your recent past.
> Like "Neener neener" or " I'm rubber & you're glue"......
> Ramble on Daffy, you blissful parroting fool.


You appear to be stuck there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2017)

Forceful face-to-face talks this week with fellow world leaders left President Donald Trump "more knowledgeable" and with "evolving" views about the global climate accord he's threatened to abandon, a top White House official said Friday. Trump also was impressed by their arguments about how crucial U.S. leadership is in supporting international efforts.

The president's new apparent openness to staying in the landmark Paris climate pact came amid a determined pressure campaign by European leaders. During Friday's gathering of the Group of 7 wealthy democracies — as well as at earlier stops on Trump's first international trip — leaders have implored him to stick with the 2015 accord aimed at reducing carbon emissions and slowing potentially disastrous global warming.

German Chancellor Angela Merkel said the G-7 leaders "put forward very many arguments" for the U.S. sticking with the agreement. And by Friday evening, White House economic adviser Gary Cohn said Trump's views were indeed "evolving."

"He feels much more knowledgeable on the topic today," Cohn said. "He came here to learn, he came here to get smarter."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us_politics/2017/05/trump_evolving_on_climate_action_pressured_by_europeans


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dang Dim sums


I like em.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2017)

Report: Trump Tells Allies He Plans to Remove U.S. From Paris Climate Agreement
AMP - 8 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/27/report-trump-tells-allies-he-plans-to-remove-u-s-from-paris-climate-agreement/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjDhKiJ05HUAhUG9WMKHcGoAXoQqUMIHzAA&usg=AFQjCNEMgaA71hv27UQY6vKn6hVUlAWgYA&sig2=ePiFMPh0DHtmgGt9tiS0Kw


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You appear to be stuck there.


You appear to be obsessed.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2017)

MANCHIN PRAISES TRUMP ON COAL: FEW MONTHS OF NEW PRESIDENT BETTER THAN ALL EIGHT YEARS OF OBAMA

CALLS ON POTUS TO ‘RENEGOTIATE’ PARIS DEAL
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/27/exclusive-sen-joe-manchin-we-need-to-educate-gary-cohn-a-little-bit-better-on-crucial-role-of-coal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

Making America Great Again, Screw You Merkel.
BREAKING. Trump Withdraws From Paris Agreement


----------



## espola (May 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Making America Great Again, Screw You Merkel.
> BREAKING. Trump Withdraws From Paris Agreement


How would a policy of denial make anyone great again?  Or ever?


----------



## Wez (May 31, 2017)

espola said:


> How would a policy of denial make anyone great again?  Or ever?


Gay Joe has gone over the ledge and now revels and embraces in everything and anything the left would be perceived to dislike.  He now exists only as a middle finger to the left.

Meanwhile the ruling class are laughing themselves to the bank while the Proletariat fight over nonsense and scraps...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe has gone over the ledge and now revels and embraces in everything and anything the left would be perceived to dislike.  He now exists only as a middle finger to the left.
> 
> Meanwhile the ruling class are laughing themselves to the bank while the Proletariat fight over nonsense and scraps...


You and yours started it with all your crying and whining, just a bunch of sore losers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

espola said:


> How would a policy of denial make anyone great again?  Or ever?


Fake science of the left.


----------



## Wez (May 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and yours started it


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

espola said:


> How would a policy of denial make anyone great again?  Or ever?



*Just because you worship a Global Warming/Climate Change Religion doesn't mean anyone else has too...*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe has gone over the ledge and now revels and embraces in everything and anything the left would be perceived to dislike.  He now exists only as a middle finger to the left.
> 
> Meanwhile the ruling class are laughing themselves to the bank while the Proletariat fight over nonsense and scraps...


*Please define your word usage of the term " Gay ".... because it appears you are slandering the poster Sherrif Joe with false accusations through the misuse of a word, or you misunderstand the proper terminology and wish to describe him as just a " Happy " guy.*

Dave Wilton, Monday, February 02, 2009
This adjective, meaning joyful or light-hearted, is of uncertain origin. The English word comes from the French _gai_, but where this French word comes from is uncertain. There are cognates in other Romance languages, notably Provencal, Old Spanish, Portugeuse, and Italian, but no likely Latin candidate for a root exists. The word is probably Germanic in origin, with the Old High German _gāhi_, fast or fleeting, suggested as a likely progenitor.1

The word is first recorded in English c.1325, with the meaning of beautiful, in a poem titled _Blow, Northerne Wind_, which appears in the manuscript _British Library MS Harley 2253_ (As an aside, _Harley 2253_ is a very important manuscript. It is a treasure-trove of early English lyric poetry, containing early and unique copies of many poems.):

Heo is dereworþe in day,
graciouse, stout, ant gay,
gentil, iolyf so þe iay.
(She is precious in day
gracious, stout, and gay,
gentle, jolly as the jay.)2

Over the next few decades, the meaning of the word evolved from beautiful to bright, showy, and finely dressed. By the end of the 14th century, the modern sense of light-hearted and carefree had appeared. From Chaucer’s _Troilus & Criseyde_, Book II, lines 921-22, written c.1385:

Peraunter in his briddes wise a lay
Of love, that made hire herte fressh and gay.
(By chance, in his bird’s manner [sang] a song
Of love, that made her heart fresh and gay.)3

*In recent years, however, this traditional sense of gay has been driven out of the language by the newer sense meaning homosexual. Many believe this new sense of gay to be quite recent, when in fact it dates at least to the 1920s and perhaps even earlier. This early existence is as a slang and self-identifying code word among homosexuals, only entering the mainstream of English in the late 1960s. So how did this word meaning joyful come to refer to homosexuality? *


----------



## Wez (May 31, 2017)

I'm good with the gays, but Gay Joe isn't, so he gets to wear the label.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm good with the gays, but Gay Joe isn't, so he gets to wear the label.


_NoNo_ knows what's up, very intuitive.
Thank you Wez, I am very light hearted, joyful and happy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2017)

espola said:


> How would a policy of denial make anyone great again?  Or ever?


All thanks to Shale Gas driving down the use of coal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

SNOWFLAKES
Celebs Freak Over Trump’s Paris Agreement Exit:…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm good with the gays


No Shit.


----------



## Wez (May 31, 2017)




----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> *I'm good with the gays*, but Gay Joe isn't, so he gets to wear the label.


*That's because you are the " Cream " of the crop in fluffing...*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

Wez said:


>




*Climate Change/Global Warming is a Ponzi scheme based on a Lie....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Climate Change/Global Warming is a Ponzi scheme based on a Lie....*


Big Al and his carbon credits.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SNOWFLAKES
> Celebs Freak Over Trump’s Paris Agreement Exit:…


If the G7 does climate spending like they do defense spending then why wouldnʻt he consider quitting.  Climate agreements have proven to be all lip service and bad policy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2017)

In 2016, Obama knew the Senate wouldn't ratify the horseshit document known as the Paris climate accord.....
*

White House defends Obama evading Senate on Paris climate deal*

By Valerie Richardson - The Washington Times - Monday, August 29, 2016

The White House on Monday defended President Obama’s decision to enter into the Paris climate accord without Senate ratification but stopped short of confirming a Chinese report that he will do so this week during his trip to China.

Still, it would surprise no one if Mr. Obama and Chinese President Xi Jinping were to announce the ratification of the sweeping climate change agreement before the Sunday opening of the Group of 20 summit in Hangzhou, Zhejiang.

White House senior adviser Brian Deese said the president has the legal authority to ratify the accord without the two-thirds Senate vote required for treaties. He said the pact negotiated by 195 countries in December is merely an “executive agreement.”\

“The president will use his authority that has been used in dozens of executive agreements in the past to join and formally deposit our instrument of acceptance, and therefore put our country as a party to the Paris Agreement,” Mr. Deese said at a White House press conference.

He noted that both presidents announced in March that they “would seek to formally join the Paris Agreement in 2016.”

“That’s a process that is quite well-established in our existing legal system and in the context of international agreements and international arrangements,” Mr. Deese said. “There is a category of them that are treaties that require advice and consent from the Senate, but there’s a broad category of executive agreements where the executive can enter into those agreements without that advice and consent.”
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/aug/29/obama-will-bypass-senate-ratify-paris-climate-acco/


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big Al and his carbon credits.









*Here's a graphic image of what Global Warming/Climate Change is doing to small nations that cannot retaliate*
*against the fat brute Al " Jabba The Hutt " Gore and his global carbon tax....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Makes sense, our new "leader" is trying to drag us down to below the standards of the civilized world . . . he's not civilized, his base shows signs of not wanting to be civilized, why be civilized it's too "PC" we want to be free!


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

The inmates have taken over...

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_592edc73e4b0540ffc837acf

*GOP Congressman: God Will ‘Take Care Of’ Climate Change If It Exists*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> The inmates have taken over...
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_592edc73e4b0540ffc837acf
> 
> *GOP Congressman: God Will ‘Take Care Of’ Climate Change If It Exists*


"Man's gotta know his limitations".....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

…Mark Steyn: Left Believes We Can’t Control the Border – But *Can* Control the Heavens


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …Mark Steyn: Left Believes We Can’t Control the Border – But *Can* Control the Heavens


The rantings of a man who has the whole discussion wrong... His summation of the border discussion is as wrong as his thoughts on AGW.

_"“I think precisely because it is so meaningless,” Steyn replied as to why the left is so invested in the issue. “Because if you say to them, ‘Let’s enforce the border’ — ‘What? Are you out of your mind? That’s just a natural phenomenon. We can’t enforce the border. People are going to be coming in anyway.’ But if you say to them, ‘We can control the very heavens,’ that, we can do. And it’s actually literally insane. The less it has to do with your life, the more the left is invested in it.”"_


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/scientists-earth-endangered-by-new-strain-of-fact-resistant-humans

_"MINNEAPOLIS (The Borowitz Report)—Scientists have discovered a powerful new strain of fact-resistant humans who are threatening the ability of Earth to sustain life, a sobering new study reports.

The research, conducted by the University of Minnesota, identifies a virulent strain of humans who are virtually immune to any form of verifiable knowledge, leaving scientists at a loss as to how to combat them."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/scientists-earth-endangered-by-new-strain-of-fact-resistant-humans
> 
> _"MINNEAPOLIS (The Borowitz Report)—Scientists have discovered a powerful new strain of fact-resistant humans who are threatening the ability of Earth to sustain life, a sobering new study reports.
> 
> The research, conducted by the University of Minnesota, identifies a virulent strain of humans who are virtually immune to any form of verifiable knowledge, leaving scientists at a loss as to how to combat them."_


Thank you, I have been trying to explain liberal behavior for years, now I know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …Mark Steyn: Left Believes We Can’t Control the Border – But *Can* Control the Heavens


Sounds like a good Venn diagram.


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


>


I hope he does, but I have some doubts he will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hope he does, but I have some doubts he will.


I stand corrected, there is a first for everything.
*BREAKING*: President Trump Officially Pulls U.S. Out Of Paris Climate Agreement


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/scientists-earth-endangered-by-new-strain-of-fact-resistant-humans
> 
> _"MINNEAPOLIS (The Borowitz Report)—Scientists have discovered a powerful new strain of fact-resistant humans who are threatening the ability of Earth to sustain life, a sobering new study reports.
> 
> The research, conducted by the University of Minnesota, identifies a virulent strain of humans who are virtually immune to any form of verifiable knowledge, leaving scientists at a loss as to how to combat them."_


Sounds like he describing most of the Democrat leadership.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


>


You Lose Wez The Loser.
*BREAKING*: President Trump Officially Pulls U.S. Out Of Paris Climate Agreement


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You Lose Wez The Loser.
> *BREAKING*: President Trump Officially Pulls U.S. Out Of Paris Climate Agreement


We


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> We


*That's right Wez...." We The People " elected President Donald J. Trump and " We " will NOT *
*accept the Climate Change/Global Warming thuggery and theft of our hard earned Tax Dollars*
*and redistribute OUR money to foreign Nations.*

*The Premise is a LIE.*
*The Process is a Ponzi scheme.*

*We all say NONONONO to the Paris Accord Theft agreement !!!!*


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> Paris Accord Theft agreement !!!!


Please explain.


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

http://www.npr.org/2017/05/18/528998592/energy-companies-urge-trump-to-remain-in-paris-climate-agreement

_"Ben van Beurden is the CEO of Shell, the giant energy company. Even though he's in the business of selling fossil fuels, van Beurden tells NPR's Ari Shapiro the U.S. should stay in the climate agreement.

"We believe climate change is real," van Beurden says. "We believe that the world needs to go through an energy transition to prevent a very significant rise in global temperatures. And we need to be part of that solution in making it happen."

Opponents of the Paris climate agreement argue that governments should not require companies to limit their oil and gas exploration projects. But van Beurden says the industry wants governments around the world to develop a consistent policy.

"One of the biggest concerns that I have around climate change is the unpredictability in which governments will go about it," van Beurden says. "If we have a very clear understanding that governments, successive governments, will continue to act consistently with a certain policy set that we believe in, I have no issue with it."

Exxon Mobil, Chevron and BP have also pledged their support for the Paris climate pact. Exxon CEO Darren Woods wrote in a blog post the Paris accord creates "an effective framework for all countries to address rising emissions."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.npr.org/2017/05/18/528998592/energy-companies-urge-trump-to-remain-in-paris-climate-agreement
> 
> _"Ben van Beurden is the CEO of Shell, the giant energy company. Even though he's in the business of selling fossil fuels, van Beurden tells NPR's Ari Shapiro the U.S. should stay in the climate agreement.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they are a bunch of pussies, blowing in the wind.


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like they are a bunch of pussies, blowing in the wind.


I guess that's what passes as a thoughtful addition to discussion from you.

At least we know this was not about the American workers, since green is the fastest growing jobs sector.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Jun 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's right Wez...." We The People " elected President Donald J. Trump and " We " will NOT *
> *accept the Climate Change/Global Warming thuggery and theft of our hard earned Tax Dollars*
> *and redistribute OUR money to foreign Nations.*
> 
> ...


This is one of the expected binary synapses from Mr. Ono's lobotomized frontal cranium mass.  His emotionless status in both motor and mental capability only allow him to register rudimentary negative formations of duplicating sounds that eminate to his remaining auditory and visual senses.  

In this case, the staff unwisely had Fox News on in the Day Room, where Nonon was able to hear through his central nervous system spinal cortex.  From that limited brain stem column, the EKG equipment captured his impulsive negative energies, converted them into language, and the facility's central computer system inadvertently processed those incoherent ramblings into a post.

Yesterday, by example, we were able to intercept a one word missive Nonon managed to pass through his heart monitor, "covfefe".   What such a strange utterance means we can only speculate.   Even our consultations with persons who are "really, really smart, believe me" have not shared this word's actual meaning.


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

LOL, everybody is calling BS on this clown...

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/335994-pittsburgh-mayor-fires-back-at-trump-my-city-will-follow-paris


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> I guess that's what passes as a thoughtful addition to discussion from you.
> 
> At least we know this was not about the American workers, since green is the fastest growing jobs sector.


Is or was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> LOL, everybody is calling BS on this clown...
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/335994-pittsburgh-mayor-fires-back-at-trump-my-city-will-follow-paris


Which way did Pennsylvania go?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> I guess that's what passes as a thoughtful addition to discussion from you.
> 
> At least we know this was not about the American workers, since green is the fastest growing jobs sector.


Oh sorry, you must mean because I didn't threaten them? Douche Bag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

The sky is falling.






Fabrizio Bensch / Reuters
*Obama Says Trump’s Choice Means U.S. Will Join Nations That 'Reject The Future'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

The sky is falling.





Twitter
*CNN Host Says 'Irresponsibility' of Trump's Withdrawal Is 'Breathtaking' *
By Jenna Amatulli


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

God damn is Dump good for media companies... The Golden Goose...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Repudiating the Paris Agreement Is Just the Latest In Trump’s War On Environmental Extremism


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

*Can you all imagine the 97% right now?*
*WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?! - YouTube*
▶ 0:03


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Europe: We Won’t Re-Negotiate Paris Deal…

…Hoax Exposed: No Effort to ‘Save the Planet’…

…Without Compliant U.S., We’ll Take Our Globe and Go Home


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

*Just in case you libs want a little dose of truth,*
*…Obama Bashes POTUS for Blow to Legacy…*
by Charlie Spiering236

*…Celeb Meltdown: ‘Crime Against Humanity’…*
by Jerome Hudson189

*…Kerry: Trump Putting ‘America Last’…*
by Pam Key29

*…Schumer: Trump Told Earth to ‘Drop Dead’*
by Penny Starr


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Just in case you libs want a little dose of truth,*
> *…Obama Bashes POTUS for Blow to Legacy…*
> by Charlie Spiering236
> 
> ...


Just when it seems the meltdown is almost over, like a phoenix, it is born again, even more magnificent, and hilarious, than before.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

We lead the world in co2 cuts.
The left acts like without this costly one sided agreement that the US is simply gonna suddenly stop with it's co2 cutting technologies.
If this was so fricken important, why didn't BHO submit it for ratification from the Senate, had he done that & it passed, Trump couldn't have backed out.
So much for governing by decree....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Just when it seems the meltdown is almost over, like a phoenix, it is born again, even more magnificent, and hilarious, than before.


*carpenters -We've Only Just Begun - YouTube*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Confucius say "betta to be fucka than fuckee." Unless of course you are Wez.


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> We lead the world in co2 cuts.


We did.

This is all symbolic at the moment.  Nobody is overreacting that I'm seeing, except for groups that tend to deal in exaggerations.

Trump made yet another stand against the majority (Bannon fueled as always).  It's not surprising to see a reaction.

Media companies win again...


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Confucius say "betta to be fucka than fuckee." Unless of course you are Wez.


Lol, you are so Gay for me it's hilarious.  I'll catch ya at the next Surf Cup dude... (do you even have kids that play soccer?)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Just in case you libs want a little dose of truth,*
> *…Obama Bashes POTUS for Blow to Legacy…*
> by Charlie Spiering236
> 
> ...


The Circus is in town and the clowns are leading the way


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> We did.
> 
> This is all symbolic at the moment.  Nobody is overreacting that I'm seeing, except for groups that tend to deal in exaggerations.
> 
> ...


We still lead the world in co2 cuts and that will continue...we lead before BHO agreed through executive order and we will continue. 
Why didn't BHO have the Senate ratify the treaty?
This was something Trump said he would do if elected President.

I forgot, short of impeachment this isn't overreacting from those on the left....
Just typical left wing nut bantering.....
*…Obama Bashes POTUS for Blow to Legacy…*
by Charlie Spiering236

*…Celeb Meltdown: ‘Crime Against Humanity’…*
by Jerome Hudson189

*…Kerry: Trump Putting ‘America Last’…*
by Pam Key29

*…Schumer: Trump Told Earth to ‘Drop Dead’*


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> We still lead the world in co2 cuts and that will continue...we lead before BHO agreed through executive order and we will continue.
> Why didn't BHO have the Senate ratify the treaty?


I hope, we'll see.  I know our great State will drive that co2 effort.

I'm guessing it wasn't run through an obstructionist Congress for obvious reasons...


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> This is one of the expected binary synapses from Mr. Ono's lobotomized frontal cranium mass.  His emotionless status in both motor and mental capability only allow him to register rudimentary negative formations of duplicating sounds that eminate to his remaining auditory and visual senses.
> 
> In this case, the staff unwisely had Fox News on in the Day Room, where Nonon was able to hear through his central nervous system spinal cortex.  From that limited brain stem column, the EKG equipment captured his impulsive negative energies, converted them into language, and the facility's central computer system inadvertently processed those incoherent ramblings into a post.
> 
> Yesterday, by example, we were able to intercept a one word missive Nonon managed to pass through his heart monitor, "covfefe".   What such a strange utterance means we can only speculate.   Even our consultations with persons who are "really, really smart, believe me" have not shared this word's actual meaning.



*Your tired old shtick just isn't funny anymore Bob.....*

*Covfefe = Covet la Felecia*

*Slang for " Grab that Pussy ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why didn't BHO have the Senate ratify the treaty? Because he is a pussy.
> 
> 
> I forgot, short of impeachment this isn't overreacting from those on the left....
> Just typical left wing nut bantering.....100% Correct


It is pretty sad what the left has become.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


>



*Wez....only you and the artist would come up/post something resembling an " American Pie " male moment...*

*Your significant other in a wife beater reminds you of " One Day in Band Camp " and their ability to play the flute quite well.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> I hope, we'll see.  I know our great State will drive that co2 effort.
> 
> I'm guessing it wasn't run through an obstructionist Congress for obvious reasons...


*California will do nothing to affect the Climate, Gov Jerry Brown has done significant things to effect the business *
*Climate in California......Just look at the number leaving....That's the " Brown " effect....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> We did.
> 
> This is all symbolic at the moment.  Nobody is overreacting that I'm seeing, except for groups that tend to deal in exaggerations.
> 
> ...


Remember that in the future these four years will in history books have an asterisk next to them*.

*Trump years, the normal ethics, traditions and moral leadership of the USA were non-existent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> I hope, we'll see.  I know our great State will drive that co2 effort.
> 
> I'm guessing it wasn't run through an obstructionist Congress for obvious reasons...


Pittsburgh's (that Hillary won by 16 points) mayor said today that he and other mayors are organizing to follow through on carbon reduction goals.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/01/politics/pittsburgh-mayor-donald-trump/index.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pittsburgh's (that Hillary won by 16 points) mayor said today that he and other mayors are organizing to follow through on carbon reduction goals.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/01/politics/pittsburgh-mayor-donald-trump/index.html


We will continue to lead the world in co2 cuts, in cleaning the environment, recycling and not give away billions to India & China.
This agreement would have cost us far more for electricity & gas.
We continue to clean the air & develop technology & India & China don't have to worry about it until 2030?
Have you seen the national debt lately?
Click on it. Go ahead....
http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> We will continue to lead the world in co2 cuts, in cleaning the environment, recycling and not give away billions to India & China.
> This agreement would have cost us far more for electricity & gas.
> We continue to clean the air & develop technology & India & China don't have to worry about it until 2030?
> Have you seen the national debt lately?
> ...


. . . and? How do you believe the US opting out from the rest of the world will help? So, from your post it appears you are you of those that feels aggrieved, put upon, taken advantage of by the rest of the world and just the thought of "Paris" makes you sneer in disgust and fall back on provincial feelings.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? How do you believe the US opting out from the rest of the world will help? So, from your post it appears you are you of those that feels aggrieved, put upon, taken advantage of by the rest of the world and just the thought of "Paris" makes you sneer in disgust and fall back on provincial feelings.


Rat,
It was a non binding unenforceable agreement.
The rest of the world wanted us to pay for this "accord".
The rest is just a ramble Daff..what a surprise?
Aggrieved...??? Palleeeezzze


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

I guess we will vote on it in 4 years.

WASHINGTON — President Trump announced Thursday that he will withdraw the United States from participation in the Paris climate accord, weakening global efforts to combat climate change and siding with conservatives who argued that the landmark 2015 agreement was harming the economy.

But he will stick to the withdrawal process laid out in the Paris agreement, which President Barack Obama joined and most of the world has already ratified. That could take nearly four years to complete, meaning a final decision would be up to the American voters in the next presidential election.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/01/climate/trump-paris-climate-agreement.html?mcubz=2&_r=0


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rat,
> It was a non binding unenforceable agreement.
> The rest of the world wanted us to pay for this "accord".
> The rest is just a ramble Daff..what a surprise?
> Aggrieved...??? Palleeeezzze


You do feel aggrieved, put upon, taken advantage of by the rest of the world, oh poor, poor pitiful US . . . we are now, at least during these asterisk years, a second rate nation that has gone into self-preservation mode.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do feel aggrieved, put upon, taken advantage of by the rest of the world, oh poor, poor pitiful US . . . we are now, at least during these asterisk years, a second rate nation that has gone into self-preservation mode.


That's your psyco projection.....tsk..tsk...tsk...
Ratso, it's me, the grateful one, the blessed one. I'm your Huckleberry Daffy...
I apologized and offered to pay up any bet I lost. ( The Obama reference?)
Name the time, place, terms...what is it you need Rat Patrol? I digress....

The best thing I heard today had to be the governors and mayors who said they didn't need no stinkin' accord.
They would go ahead and continue to meet standards for clean air and a better environment.
What a great outlook...who needs the federal government to mandate such things.
Think of all the ransom money we won't have to pay to foreign governments.
Did you look at the debt clock? You should...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's your psyco projection.....tsk..tsk...tsk...
> Ratso, it's me, the grateful one, the blessed one. I'm your Huckleberry Daffy...
> I apologized and offered to pay up any bet I lost. ( The Obama reference?)
> Name the time, place, terms...what is it you need Rat Patrol? I digress....
> ...


I thought that during Republican admins (is Trump really considered a Republican? I mean by real Republicans not carpet baggers) debts, deficits, crimes and misdemeanors didn't mean a thing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought that during Republican admins (is Trump really considered a Republican? I mean by real Republicans not carpet baggers) debts, deficits, crimes and misdemeanors didn't mean a thing?


Well there you go again....thinking.
When BHO left office the debt was over 19 trillion dollars.
As espola like to point out, he'll be dead when all this comes crashing down on our children.
A little perspective from March 2012

(CBS News) The National Debt has now increased more during President Obama's three years and two months in office than it did during 8 years of the George W. Bush presidency.

The Debt rose $4.899 trillion during the two terms of the Bush presidency. It has now gone up $4.939 trillion since President Obama took office.

The latest posting from the Bureau of Public Debt at the Treasury Department shows the National Debt now stands at $15.566 trillion. It was $10.626 trillion on President Bush's last day in office, which coincided with President Obama's first day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well there you go again....thinking.
> When BHO left office the debt was over 19 trillion dollars.
> As espola like to point out, he'll be dead when all this comes crashing down on our children.
> A little perspective from March 2012
> ...


Gee, I wonder if history could give us any clue as to why? Just like the Southern Strategy, you and yours just never can seem to get your mind around the reality surrounding the idea, in this case "recovery".


----------



## Wez (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well there you go again....thinking.
> When BHO left office the debt was over 19 trillion dollars.
> As espola like to point out, he'll be dead when all this comes crashing down on our children.
> A little perspective from March 2012
> ...


Fun with numbers, may want to re-check on a percentage basis.  Regardless, both parties are horribly addicted to debt and it won't end pretty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well there you go again....thinking.
> When BHO left office the debt was over 19 trillion dollars.
> As espola like to point out, he'll be dead when all this comes crashing down on our children.
> A little perspective from March 2012
> ...


. . . and where is it now? . . . and will it get any better due to pulling away from the world? . . . and what will that cost us?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, I wonder if history could give us any clue as to why? Just like the Southern Strategy, you and yours just never can seem to get your mind around the reality surrounding the idea, in this case "recovery".


Hey jackass, I don't subscribe to a "southern strategy", don't try to push that on me or mine.
You and yours live in OB....you're a Democrat, so I should assign responsibility for the KKK on you & YOURS?\
That would be asinine.
Grow up ....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and where is it now? . . .


Look at the debt clock....
It was just over 19 trillion a couple months ago....goes up sumthin like 2+ billion a day


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey jackass, I don't subscribe to a "southern strategy", don't try to push that on me or mine.
> You and yours live in OB....you're a Democrat, so I should assign responsibility for the KKK on you & YOURS?\
> That would be asinine.
> Grow up ....


You have no idea what "Southern Strategy" is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's your psyco projection.....tsk..tsk...tsk...
> Ratso, it's me, the grateful one, the blessed one. I'm your Huckleberry Daffy...
> I apologized and offered to pay up any bet I lost. ( The Obama reference?)
> Name the time, place, terms...what is it you need Rat Patrol? I digress....
> ...


Centralized climate policy has never worked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well there you go again....thinking.
> When BHO left office the debt was over 19 trillion dollars.
> As espola like to point out, he'll be dead when all this comes crashing down on our children.
> A little perspective from March 2012
> ...


Obama's terms were subsidized by 5 straight years of Quantitative Easing.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pittsburgh's (that Hillary won by 16 points) mayor said today that he and other mayors are organizing to follow through on carbon reduction goals.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/01/politics/pittsburgh-mayor-donald-trump/index.html


*Those Mayors are full of Hot Air.....Grand Standing as usual, one week from now they will be begging the " Don " for money....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey jackass, I don't subscribe to a "southern strategy", don't try to push that on me or mine.
> You and yours live in OB....you're a Democrat, so I should assign responsibility for the KKK on you & YOURS?\
> That would be asinine.
> Grow up ....


See, you proved my point and beyond . . . I'll add that to things you don't understand . . . but what about the recovery? Or were you once again trying to throw out a spike strip and derail the conversation at the point where you can't defend your assertion?


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2017)

espola said:


> You have no idea what "Southern Strategy" is.


*Put it in your own words and tell us all about it....I don't think you have a clue what the " Real " strategy was....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the debt clock....
> It was just over 19 trillion a couple months ago....goes up sumthin like 2+ billion a day


What's Trump done put his tiny little fingers in the dyke?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Put it in your own words and tell us all about it....I don't think you have a clue what the " Real " strategy was....*


especially if it involves reading


----------



## tenacious (Jun 1, 2017)

It's a shame to think we made such a strategic blunder on the international stage simply because Trump was anxious for a political victory.  Such a shame that he has let it come to this.  If he can't get things turned around soon I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave office a little early...

But Trump brought this all on them by not releasing his taxes, ego and his push to cut ties with the West if favor of alining ourselves with Putin.  Even Jared Kushner getting in trouble for suggesting a back channel to speak to the Russian.  If Trump had surrounded then with a more experienced staff, Kushner's current predicament could have easily been nipped in the bud.



> http://www.businessinsider.com/execs-respond-to-trumps-withdrawal-from-paris-climate-agreement-2017-6
> *'INDUSTRY MUST NOW LEAD': Business leaders slam Trump's decision to withdraw from Paris climate agreement*
> 
> President Donald Trump announced Thursday that he will pull the US out of the Paris climate agreement.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It's a shame to think we made such a strategic blunder on the international stage simply because Trump was anxious for a political victory.  Such a shame that he has let it come to this.  If he can't get things turned around soon I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave office a little early...
> 
> But Trump brought this all on them by not releasing his taxes, ego and his push to cut ties with the West if favor of alining ourselves with Putin.  Even Jared Kushner getting in trouble for suggesting a back channel to speak to the Russian.  If Trump had surrounded then with a more experienced staff, Kushner's current predicament could have easily been nipped in the bud.


Poor poor poor little t, is there no end to your tears?
Man up and get used to it. You still got nothing on Trump. Now that's a shame.


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's Trump done put his tiny little fingers in the dyke?


He's proposed a budget that cuts spending....you know the one that will KILL people....pffftttt...
Ramble Daffy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's proposed a budget that cuts spending....you know the one that will KILL people....pffftttt...
> Ramble Daffy...


His budget is DOA like everything else that he proposes, why do you think he is doing what he can by fiat?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, you proved my point and beyond . . . I'll add that to things you don't understand . . . but what about the recovery? Or were you once again trying to throw out a spike strip and derail the conversation at the point where you can't defend your assertion?


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...what are you talking about?
You accuse me and mine of some bullshit southern strategy and I'm derailing a conversation?
Have you ever had a conversation in the kitchen with anyone whose ass isn't stuck to your nose?
I can't wait to hear why and what the Southern Strategy has to do with me....please add things I don't understand, please!
Fire away Daffy....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> You have no idea what "Southern Strategy" is.


Right!......
And you have no idea what reality is....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His budget is DOA like everything else that he proposes, why do you think he is doing what he can by fiat?


The same reason Obama did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fun with numbers, may want to re-check on a percentage basis.  Regardless, both parties are horribly addicted to debt and it won't end pretty.


Let's see, it was around 10 trillion when he came into office
It was just over 19 trillion when he left office
Just shy of doubling down.


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's see, it was around 10 trillion when he came into office
> It was just over 19 trillion when he left office
> Just shy of doubling down.


*Barack Obama:* Added $7.917 trillion, a 68 percent increase from the $11.657 trillion debt at the end of George W. Bush’s last budget, FY 2009.

*George W. Bush**:* Added $5.849 trillion, a 101 percent increase from the $5.8 trillion debt at the end of Clinton's last budget, FY 2001.

*Ronald Reagan*: Added $1.86 trillion, a 186 percent increase from the $998 billion debt at the end of Carter's last budget, FY 1981. See Did Reaganomics Work?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> *Barack Obama:* Added $7.917 trillion, a 68 percent increase from the $11.657 trillion debt at the end of George W. Bush’s last budget, FY 2009.
> 
> *George W. Bush**:* Added $5.849 trillion, a 101 percent increase from the $5.8 trillion debt at the end of Clinton's last budget, FY 2001.
> 
> *Ronald Reagan*: Added $1.86 trillion, a 186 percent increase from the $998 billion debt at the end of Carter's last budget, FY 1981. See Did Reaganomics Work?




By Dave Boyer -* The Washington Times* - Sunday, November 1, 2015


When President Obama signs into law the new two-year budget deal Monday, his action will bring into sharper focus a part of his legacy that he doesn’t like to talk about: He is the $20 trillion man.

Mr. Obama’s spending agreement with Congress will suspend the nation’s debt limit and allow the Treasury to borrow another $1.5 trillion or so by the end of his presidency in 2017. Added to the current total national debt of more than $18.15 trillion, the red ink will likely be crowding the $20 trillion mark right around the time Mr. Obama leaves the White House.

When Mr. Obama took over in January 2009, the total national debt stood at $10.6 trillion. That means the debt will have very nearly doubled during his eight years in office, and there is much more debt ahead with the abandonment of “sequestration” spending caps enacted in 2011.

“Congress and the president have just agreed to undo one of the only successful fiscal restraint mechanisms in a generation,” said Pete Sepp, president of the National Taxpayers Union. “The progress on reducing spending and the deficit has just become much more problematic.”
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/nov/1/obama-presidency-to-end-with-20-trillion-national-/



The debt will continue to expand...we need to get our fiscal house in order....
Congress is ultimately responsible, I don't expect anything different from them.
Seemingly DC runs the biggest ponce scheme ever....
If we ran our homes the way DC runs the country, we'd all be headed to jail.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 1014
> 
> By Dave Boyer -* The Washington Times* - Sunday, November 1, 2015
> 
> ...


What's a "ponce scheme"?


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 1014
> 
> By Dave Boyer -* The Washington Times* - Sunday, November 1, 2015
> 
> ...


I don't understand this response.  I showed you that GOP are at least as irresponsible when it comes to debt, or more, but you seem to keep focusing on Obama??


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> *Barack Obama:* Added $7.917 trillion, a 68 percent increase from the $11.657 trillion debt at the end of George W. Bush’s last budget, FY 2009.
> 
> *George W. Bush**:* Added $5.849 trillion, a 101 percent increase from the $5.8 trillion debt at the end of Clinton's last budget, FY 2001.
> 
> *Ronald Reagan*: Added $1.86 trillion, a 186 percent increase from the $998 billion debt at the end of Carter's last budget, FY 1981. See Did Reaganomics Work?


Come on RFG, the last thing we need to hear from you is about math.
You have already convinced us econ is not your strong suit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> What's a "ponce scheme"?


It's when the government mandates a doubling of the national debt while employing a ponce.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It's a shame to think we made such a strategic blunder on the international stage simply because Trump was anxious for a political victory.  Such a shame that he has let it come to this.  If he can't get things turned around soon I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave office a little early...
> 
> But Trump brought this all on them by not releasing his taxes, ego and his push to cut ties with the West if favor of alining ourselves with Putin.  Even Jared Kushner getting in trouble for suggesting a back channel to speak to the Russian.  If Trump had surrounded then with a more experienced staff, Kushner's current predicament could have easily been nipped in the bud.


What's the "victory"?  It looks like t made a gesture that will have no impact on anyone's performance.  

On top of that, his idiotic ramblings in the Rose Garden have just shown how out of touch his speech writers are with reality.  He claimed support from "Pittsburgh, not Paris" - the Pittsburgh area voted against him in the 2016 election, and the Mayor of Pittsburgh quickly declared the city will continue to adhere to its environmental policies.  He misstated the conclusions of an MIT study, whose authors responded by pointing out his technical ignorance.  

The only "victory" I can see in this is that the pres headlines today  have fewer mentions of Russia.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> What's the "victory"?  It looks like t made a gesture that will have no impact on anyone's performance.
> 
> On top of that, his idiotic ramblings in the Rose Garden have just shown how out of touch his speech writers are with reality.  He claimed support from "Pittsburgh, not Paris" - the Pittsburgh area voted against him in the 2016 election, and the Mayor of Pittsburgh quickly declared the city will continue to adhere to its environmental policies.  He misstated the conclusions of an MIT study, whose authors responded by pointing out his technical ignorance.
> 
> The only "victory" I can see in this is that the pres headlines today  have fewer mentions of Russia.


The victory is the decentralizing of climate policy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> What's the "victory"?  It looks like t made a gesture that will have no impact on anyone's performance.
> 
> On top of that, his idiotic ramblings in the Rose Garden have just shown how out of touch his speech writers are with reality.  He claimed support from "Pittsburgh, not Paris" - the Pittsburgh area voted against him in the 2016 election, and the Mayor of Pittsburgh quickly declared the city will continue to adhere to its environmental policies.  He misstated the conclusions of an MIT study, whose authors responded by pointing out his technical ignorance.
> 
> The only "victory" I can see in this is that the pres headlines today  have fewer mentions of Russia.


If you don't like it, we love it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Does the Pope think he is special?
Vatican Responds To Trump's Climate Accord Withdrawal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you Stuart,
Al Franken On Quitting Paris Pact: 'Trump Doesn't Know What He's Talking About'


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> What's a "ponce scheme"?


Ponce - is to live off a prostitute's earnings.
PONZI is of course what I was attempting to spell...
By bad,  strangely enough I gotta believe everybody here with the exception of you knew exactly what I meant.
Thanks for being the editor in chief. It takes someone with anal fortitude to do the swell job you do.
Thanks Magoo.
Again by bad.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ponce - is to live off a prostitute's earnings.
> PONZI is of course what I was attempting to spell...
> By bad,  strangely enough I gotta believe everybody here with the exception of you knew exactly what I meant.
> Thanks for being the editor in chief. It takes someone with anal fortitude to do the swell job you do.
> ...


Now you can explain how your intended word relates to the topic.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's proposed a budget that cuts spending....you know the one that will KILL people....pffftttt...
> Ramble Daffy...


To make a dent in the national debt, he would have to propose a budget that would have more income than expenditures.


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Now you can explain how your intended word relates to the topic.


Have him explain why he thinks Obama increased our debt more than anyone else while he's at it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

So now the non scientist is getting involved in something he knows nothing about,
*Bill Nye joins protest against Trump’s move to pull out of Paris climate accord*
Brandon Morse 25 mins


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now the non scientist is getting involved in something he knows nothing about


Do you ever get tired of being so wrong?
_
"In May 1999, Nye was the commencement speaker at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute where he was awarded an honorary doctor of science degree.[92] He was awarded an honorary doctorate by Johns Hopkins University in May 2008.[93] In May 2011, Nye received an honorary doctor of science degree from Willamette University[94] In May 2015, Rutgers University awarded him an honorary doctor of science degree and paid him a $35,000 speaker's fee for his participation as the keynote speaker at the ceremony.[95][96] In addition, Nye also received an honorary doctor of pedagogy degree from Lehigh University on May 20, 2013, at the commencement ceremony.[97] Nye received the 2010 Humanist of the Year Award from the American Humanist Association.[98] In October 2015, Nye was awarded with an honorary doctorate of science from Simon Fraser University.[99] In 2011, the Committee for Skeptical Inquiry (CSICOP) presented Nye their highest award In Praise of Reason, Eugenie Scott stated: "If you think Bill is popular among skeptics, you should attend a science teacher conference where he is speaking" it is standing room only. She continues by saying that no one has more fun than Nye when he is "demonstrating, principles of science."[100] In 1997, CSICOP also presented Nye with the Candle in the Dark Award for his "lively, creative... endeavor".[101]"_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Honorary huh? Kind of like your finance degree?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

I am glad he is on your team also,
Resistance: Schwarzenegger Calls for ‘Grassroots Revolution’ After U.S. Exits Paris Agreement


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Ted Cruz Busts Elon Musk for Flying Private Jet While Lecturing Trump on Global Warming…


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Honorary huh? Kind of like your finance degree?


...and like your schooling...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Now you can explain how your intended word relates to the topic.



Like a Ponzi scheme, the government policies will eventually fail. 19+ trillion and counting.


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like a Ponzi scheme, the government policies will eventually fail. 19+ trillion and counting.


Agreed, so why focus and point fingers at Obama when it's clearly a problem with every POTUS starting with Reagan?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Agreed, so why focus and point fingers at Obama when it's clearly a problem with every POTUS starting with Reagan?


The Kenyan took us to new heights, 9 trillion himself.
You should think about going over to the soccer side, you add nothing to any conversation over here, except  a good laugh.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like a Ponzi scheme, the government policies will eventually fail. 19+ trillion and counting.


Weak.  It seems you just pulled up an evil-sounding phrase without knowing its meaning (or spelling).


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Agreed, so why focus and point fingers at Obama when it's clearly a problem with every POTUS starting with Reagan?


Every POTUS?  As a percentage of GDP, it declined during the Clinton years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Weak.  It seems you just pulled up an evil-sounding phrase without knowing its meaning (or spelling).


Hey fuck you, you pompous condescending prick....
How's that for evil sounding...
I'm the first to admit my spelling is horrible...so? Fuck you again!
As far as the Ponzi scheme goes....fuck you again Magoo...
I don't need justify anything to you, ever. So? Fuck off one more time.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It's a shame to think we made such a strategic blunder on the international stage simply because Trump was anxious for a political victory.  Such a shame that he has let it come to this.  If he can't get things turned around soon I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave office a little early...
> 
> But Trump brought this all on them by not releasing his taxes, ego and his push to cut ties with the West if favor of alining ourselves with Putin.  Even Jared Kushner getting in trouble for suggesting a back channel to speak to the Russian.  If Trump had surrounded then with a more experienced staff, Kushner's current predicament could have easily been nipped in the bud.



*Take some of your own money and send it to the *

U.N. Headquarters
New York City, New York, US

*Care of the : 

Secretary-General of the United Nations Depository....

Let's see how you like getting bilked with absolutely no return on your so called investment.

At least I can see the turd go down the toilet when I flush it....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck you, you pompous condescending prick....
> How's that for evil sounding...
> I'm the first to admit my spelling is horrible...so? Fuck you again!
> As far as the Ponzi scheme goes....fuck you again Magoo...
> I don't need justify anything to you, ever. So? Fuck off one more time.


Woe, Lion is keepin it real.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Take some of your own money and send it to the *
> 
> U.N. Headquarters
> New York City, New York, US
> ...


Funny to see these arrogant libs, even after they got their asses handed to then in Nov, they still can't help themselves. Elitist Comedy Gold.


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Every POTUS?  As a percentage of GDP, it declined during the Clinton years.


*Bill Clinton*: Added $1.396 trillion, a 32 percent increase from the $4.4 trillion debt at the end of George H.W. Bush's last budget, FY 1993.


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck you, you pompous condescending prick....
> How's that for evil sounding...
> I'm the first to admit my spelling is horrible...so? Fuck you again!
> As far as the Ponzi scheme goes....fuck you again Magoo...
> I don't need justify anything to you, ever. So? Fuck off one more time.


Well well well...

Hypocrisy rears it's ugly head early and often around here...


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Kenyan took us to new heights, 9 trillion himself.


Hehe, angry today uh Gay Joe?

(D) Carter = 43 percent increase in debt
*(R) Reagan = 186 percent increase in debt*
(R) H.W. = a 54 percent increase in debt
(D) Clinton = 32 percent increase in debt
*(R) W. = 101 percent increase in debt*
(D) BO = 68 percent increase in debt
(R) Dump = in process...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hehe, angry today uh Gay Joe?
> 
> (D) Carter = 43 percent increase in debt
> *(R) Reagan = 186 percent increase in debt*
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Wez (Jun 2, 2017)

Truth hurts...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

This should help,
Liberal Cities React to Trump’s Paris Decision by Shining Green Lights on Buildings


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This should help,
> Liberal Cities React to Trump’s Paris Decision by Shining Green Lights on Buildings


Thanks to cheap, portable, plentiful fossil fuels like low carbon shale gas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This should help,
> Liberal Cities React to Trump’s Paris Decision by Shining Green Lights on Buildings


It's funny that cities are saying they are going to honor the Paris agreement when those cities had nothing to do with inventing the technologies that have allowed the multitudes to live longer, healthier lives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's funny that cities are saying they are going to honor the Paris agreement when those cities had nothing to do with inventing the technologies that have allowed the multitudes to live longer, healthier lives.


Yes Sir, not their money. We are so far ahead of almost everyone, investment and invention.
They need to catch up and quit riding on our coattails.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...what are you talking about?
> You accuse me and mine of some bullshit southern strategy and I'm derailing a conversation?
> Have you ever had a conversation in the kitchen with anyone whose ass isn't stuck to your nose?
> I can't wait to hear why and what the Southern Strategy has to do with me....please add things I don't understand, please!
> Fire away Daffy....


Do you really have comprehension problems or are you just being disingenuous because you think it's cute or attempting to put yourself in a better position? So, are you an idiot or do you just like to play one in here?

Go back and read what I wrote, maybe get some help with the big words, because it is a complete waste of time if you continue to argue against something that I didn't say . . . maybe also google the word 'comprehension'.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck you, you pompous condescending prick....
> How's that for evil sounding...
> I'm the first to admit my spelling is horrible...so? Fuck you again!
> As far as the Ponzi scheme goes....fuck you again Magoo...
> I don't need justify anything to you, ever. So? Fuck off one more time.


You do have quite the inferiority complex now don't you! Maybe read some Stuart Smalley.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do have quite the inferiority complex now don't you! Maybe read some Stuart Smalley.


Fuck off!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you really have comprehension problems or are you just being disingenuous because you think it's cute or attempting to put yourself in a better position? So, are you an idiot or do you just like to play one in here?
> 
> Go back and read what I wrote, maybe get some help with the big words, because it is a complete waste of time if you continue to argue against something that I didn't say . . . maybe also google the word 'comprehension'.


Fuck off again and fuck google too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Grape koolaid.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thanks to cheap, portable, plentiful fossil fuels like low carbon shale gas.


"Low carbon shale gas"?  Your new invention?


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck you, you pompous condescending prick....
> How's that for evil sounding...
> I'm the first to admit my spelling is horrible...so? Fuck you again!
> As far as the Ponzi scheme goes....fuck you again Magoo...
> I don't need justify anything to you, ever. So? Fuck off one more time.


Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> *Bill Clinton*: Added $1.396 trillion, a 32 percent increase from the $4.4 trillion debt at the end of George H.W. Bush's last budget, FY 1993.


"...as percentage of GDP..."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> "Low carbon shale gas"?  Your new invention?


Co2 is ok.
The earth loves it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off again and fuck google too.


Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed, had a bad day and feels put upon and aggrieved . . .  "Poor, Poor Pitiful LE".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> "Low carbon shale gas"?  Your new invention?


Why would it have to be invented?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 3, 2017)

Interesting...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Interesting...


It's too bad the people who need to watch this will never do so, they already have their minds/religion, made up. The ultra elitist left wing kooks are so smart they don't need facts, they were born smarter than us. They might watch 20 seconds max and then move on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2017)

I learned something today from Al sharpton on MSNBC, blacks, browns, Islanders and indigenous people are the target of Trump's exit from the Paris accord. I wasn't aware they are the ones that will be affected disproportionately from global warming, global cooling and climate change.
Wtf is climate justice anyway?
Thanks Al.
Resist we mutch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2017)

*Just another lying lib, like so many around here.*
*Watch: Chris Wallace confronts Al Gore over his faulty climate change claims that never came true*
*http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/04/watch-chris-wallace-confronts-al-gore-over-his-faulty-climate-change-claims-that-never-came-true/*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed, had a bad day and feels put upon and aggrieved . . .  "Poor, Poor Pitiful LE".


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is ok.
> The earth loves it.


Actually I'd think the more accurate statement is the earth don't give a fuck about us.  And that's why we have to watch out we keep the planet habitable, and make smart choices in regard to public policy... like not letting people pollute their neighbors air and water in the pursuit of money.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


At least you didn't blame your bad mood on someone else this time...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Oy vey...



> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/pence-people-care-about-the-climate-crisis-some-reason?cid=sm_fb_maddow
> *Pence: People care about the climate crisis ‘for some reason’*
> 
> The fact that Mike Pence doesn’t accept climate science isn’t surprising. The fact that the vice president endorsed Donald Trump’s decision to withdraw from the Paris climate accords was obviously predictable, too.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually I'd think the more accurate statement is the earth don't give a fuck about us.  And that's why we have to watch out we keep the planet habitable, and make smart choices in regard to public policy... like not letting people pollute their neighbors air and water in the pursuit of money.


What do you do for employment?


----------



## Wez (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Oy vey...


_"What’s absolutely amazing, however, is Pence’s apparently sincere confusion as to why anyone would care about the environmental crisis facing humanity."
_
LOL, it got real when the DoD listed it as a main concern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"What’s absolutely amazing, however, is Pence’s apparently sincere confusion as to why anyone would care about the environmental crisis facing humanity."
> _
> LOL, it got real when the DoD listed it as a main concern.





Wez said:


> _"What’s absolutely amazing, however, is Pence’s apparently sincere confusion as to why anyone would care about the environmental crisis facing humanity."
> _
> LOL, it got real when the DoD listed it as a main concern.


Fake news.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you do for employment?


I travel the earth, making television shows.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> At least you didn't blame your bad mood on someone else this time...


Scares me that you keep track of shit like that....


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"What’s absolutely amazing, however, is Pence’s apparently sincere confusion as to why anyone would care about the environmental crisis facing humanity."
> _
> LOL, it got real when the DoD listed it as a main concern.


Pence is another one who isn't doing too well under Trump. When I see him on the news his eyes have taken on a real vacuous deer in the headlights look...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Pence is another one who isn't doing too well under Trump. When I see him on the news his eyes have taken on a real vacuous deer in the headlights look...


Very Democrat looking, don't you agree?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I travel the earth, making television shows.


Doesn't sound very green.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Pence is another one who isn't doing too well under Trump. When I see him on the news his eyes have taken on a real vacuous deer in the headlights look...


Funny, if you have your way he will be president Pence.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Scares me that you keep track of shit like that....


Keep track?  Go read your recent posts... there are so many I don't think it would be possible to keep track.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Scares me that you keep track of shit like that....


I am really worried about tenacious, we are only 4 months in, shirley he can't keep up this pace for 7 1/2 years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Keep track?  Go read your recent posts... there are so many I don't think it would be possible to keep track.


Yet you post this... _At least you didn't blame your bad mood on someone else this time..._
You're sounding left out.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, if you have your way he will be president Pence.


Pence? Trump?  What does it matter as neither one seems able to reconcile that in order to get elected Republicans made a lot of promises they can't deliver on.  Maybe voters will be okay with that, maybe they won't.  We'll see soon enough. 


Although in regard to your post- my way is to follow the rule of law.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yet you post this... _At least you didn't blame your bad mood on someone else this time..._
> You're sounding left out.


Every time you have an angry outburst, you always include the caveat that it's Wez's fault your acting like a second grader.  Time and time again you go back to that same "he made me do it excuse."

When I get back to my laptop I'd be happy to share a few examples yo.


----------



## Wez (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, if you have your way he will be president Pence.


Gotta knock these chumps down one at a time...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Every time you have an angry outburst, you always include the caveat that it's Wez's fault your acting like a second grader.  Time and time again you go back to that same "he made me do it excuse."
> 
> When I get back to my laptop I'd be happy to share a few examples yo.


Probably be the highlight of your day.
I look forward to you researching not only my "angry outburst" but what may have caused that "angry outburst".
Otherwise don't bother....
Have a nice day td.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am really worried about tenacious, we are only 4 months in, shirley he can't keep up this pace for 7 1/2 years.


Oh believe me... it's not that hard to point out Trumps errors. Mostly on account that he seems to like doing stupid things.


----------



## Wez (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Pence? Trump?  What does it matter as neither one seems able to reconcile that in order to get elected Republicans made a lot of promises they can't deliver on.  Maybe voters will be okay with that, maybe they won't.  We'll see soon enough.
> 
> 
> Although in regard to your post- my way is to follow the rule of law.


I don't see you sewing HRC's orange pant suit for prison.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is ok.
> The earth loves it.


Who's that you are doing now?

. . . and not according to the new head of the EPA, he says it's a fact, man accelerated climate change, pushed by Co2 emissions, but he says methane is worse for the atmosphere.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Oh believe me... it's not that hard to point out Trumps errors. Mostly on account that he seems to like doing stupid things.


You can't even write that kinda stuff, no one would believe anyone could be that dense about, about everything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2017)

Plant more tree's....


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who's that you are doing now?
> 
> . . . and not according to the new head of the EPA, he says it's a fact, man accelerated climate change, pushed by Co2 emissions, but he says methane is worse for the atmosphere.


Methane has about 30-40 times the greenhouse effect per molecule as CO2, but its average lifetime is much shorter and concentration is only about 1/1000 of CO2, even though it has more than tripled in the industrial age.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I travel the earth, making television shows.


And the earth thanks you for your large carbon foot print.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Wez said:


>


There is no such thing as "climate control", so on this one thing, we agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually I'd think the more accurate statement is the earth don't give a fuck about us.  And that's why we have to watch out we keep the planet habitable, and make smart choices in regard to public policy... like not letting people pollute their neighbors air and water in the pursuit of money.


The moral case against fossil fuels argues that the industry makes our environment more threatening and our resources more scarce. 

*But if we look at the big picture facts, the exact opposite is true.* The fossil fuel industry makes our environment far safer and creates new resources out of once useless raw materials.........._so that you can fly all over the earth to make movies about not increasing the amount of CO2 in the atmosphere_


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The moral case against fossil fuels argues that the industry makes our environment more threatening and our resources more scarce.
> 
> *But if we look at the big picture facts, the exact opposite is true.* The fossil fuel industry makes our environment far safer and creates new resources out of once useless raw materials.........._so that you can fly all over the earth to make movies about not increasing the amount of CO2 in the atmosphere_


Hollywood is fueled not by fossil fuels.
Its powered on 100% bullshit.

TD will concur, as he understands an honest post when he sees it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Co2 is ok.
> The earth loves it.


Can you imagine what would happen if the earth made climate policies.  Would the earth care about 400 ppm?  Of course it would.  More CO2 would mean more green.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if the earth made climate policies.  Would the earth care about 400 ppm?  Of course it would.  More CO2 would mean more green.


My tomatoes love co2.
I dont grow them in the winter because I dont have a greenhouse, but Im a gonna build one, and when i do, Im a gonna fill it full o co2.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hollywood is fueled not by fossil fuels.
> Its powered on 100% bullshit.
> 
> TD will concur, as he understands an honest post when he sees it.


You mean Hollywood is releasing methane that is more powerful than CO2?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My tomatoes love co2.


Mrs. IZ will make a better salsa then you've ever had in your life with those tomatoes.  Roma's?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mrs. IZ will make a better salsa then you've ever had in your life with those tomatoes.  Roma's?


I have tons of roma's.
Those are my sauce maters.

I make salsa, and sauces out of them, and always can at least a dozen jars a year.
I also grow brandywine, germans, purple plums, and a couple rotating heirlooms every season.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mrs. IZ will make a better salsa then you've ever had in your life with those tomatoes.  Roma's?


The first will be ripening in about three weeks, and they will produce through september.
I'll make a big bag of them, along with some chiles, and other ono veggie grinds, and get in touch with you


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if the earth made climate policies.  Would the earth care about 400 ppm?  Of course it would.  More CO2 would mean more green.


Not necessarily.  For plants to grow, they need CO2, water, sunlight, appropriate temperatures, and soil nutrients.  There are very few places on earth where CO2 is the limiting factor.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

espola said:


> There are very few places on earth where CO2 is the limiting factor.


For example?


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For example?


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Why?


Because it's interesting to know where those few places are according to espola?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The first will be ripening in about three weeks, and they will produce through september.
> I'll make a big bag of them, along with some chiles, and other ono veggie grinds, and get in touch with you


You got my numba.  I'll have Mrs. IZ make some poki and pickle onions and have Joe bring some of his beef jerky.


----------



## Wez (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My tomatoes love co2.
> I dont grow them in the winter because I dont have a greenhouse, but Im a gonna build one, and when i do, Im a gonna fill it full o co2.


Plants like CO2, shocking.  You must be qualified to deny AGW.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Plants like CO2, shocking.  You must be qualified to deny AGW.


Interesting logic there.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Plants like CO2, shocking.  You must be qualified to deny AGW.


I am qualified to deny AGW.
That makes two things we agree on.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You got my numba.  I'll have Mrs. IZ make some poki and pickle onions and have Joe bring some of his beef jerky.


Its a deal.
Ive been meaning to have a beer with you, but always get something in the way.
I gotta make good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mrs. IZ will make a better salsa then you've ever had in your life with those tomatoes.  Roma's?


I am still waiting for my pickled  onions and cucumbers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its a deal.
> Ive been meaning to have a beer with you, but always get something in the way.
> I gotta make good.


I'm in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You got my numba.  I'll have Mrs. IZ make some poki and pickle onions and have Joe bring some of his beef jerky.


Sounds like a party.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a party.


Flights?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Flights?


I, we, aren't ready for that, if I may be so bold to speak for you.lol


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I, we, aren't ready for that, if I may be so bold to speak for you.lol


When my tomatoes are ready, Ill call Biz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

This fits every climate change wacko around here,
Stephen Moore Climate Change Hypocrites


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am still waiting for my pickled  onions and cucumbers.


Rajah dat!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This fits every climate change wacko around here,
> Stephen Moore Climate Change Hypocrites


Tenacious and his world traveling job, wez and his annual trips to Hawaii, Andy and all his travel for work etc.  Espola probably travels the least.  When he does itʻs usually by public transportation


----------



## Wez (Jun 6, 2017)

Lol, the amount of made up bullshit in here is getting thick...


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

My sad tomato story --

I noticed from the patio that the course was closed for maintenance.  Among other things, they were aerating the greens by pulling out plugs of turf, which they than dumped in piles just off to one side of the green.  "Aha", I thought, "free planting soil."


Bruddah IZ said:


> Tenacious and his world traveling job, wez and his annual trips to Hawaii, Andy and all his travel for work etc.  Espola probably travels the least.  When he does itʻs usually by public transportation


The 5 of us are flying to Vermont in July for my father's funeral.  My wife didn't have enough frequent flyer miles to pay for all of us, but she got some deep discounts.  

I have been trying to walk to the nearest bus stop (about a mile) instead of driving to the RB transit station (about 3 miles).  I have decided that that is not going to  work when it gets hot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

It's all about the base,
*Poll: 59% overall oppose withdrawal from Paris accord, 67% of Republicans support *


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> My sad tomato story --
> 
> I noticed from the patio that the course was closed for maintenance.  Among other things, they were aerating the greens by pulling out plugs of turf, which they than dumped in piles just off to one side of the green.  "Aha", I thought, "free planting soil."


To finish that little tale - one of the things they do to make greens look good is spread chemicals on them that kill everything but grass.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2017)

Key point made:

Money is given to scientist who support the Global Warming theory.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Key point made:
> 
> Money is given to scientist who support the Global Warming theory.



Does it really matter that he owned the Weather Channel?  Personally I don't see how that rolls over into him being an expert on global warming, so much as it makes him a savvy business man.

I get that it's hard to find scientists to go on the record, who aren't stained by fossil fuel dollars... but that would feel a lot more persuasive to me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Does it really matter that he owned the Weather Channel?  Personally I don't see how that rolls over into him being an expert on global warming, so much as it makes him a savvy business man.
> 
> I get that it's hard to find scientists to go on the record, who aren't stained by fossil fuel dollars... but that would feel a lot more persuasive to me.


Seriously? Did you even watch the video? He's a scientist not just a businessman. And didn't just own the Weather Channel.. he founded it.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously? Did you even watch the video? He's a scientist not just a businessman. And didn't just own the Weather Channel.. he founded it.


Actually if you go to his wiki page he has a degree in journalism and spent years as a weatherman.  I'm sure it plays better if you believe he's a scientist...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Speculation vs. What is true or what can be observed.  Alarmist are in denial about the environment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually if you go to his wiki page he has a degree in journalism and spent years as a weatherman.  I'm sure it plays better if you believe he's a scientist...


Not really. At one time in excess of 97% thought the earth was flat.  That could not have been good for the environment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually if you go to his wiki page he has a degree in journalism and spent years as a weatherman.  I'm sure it plays better if you believe he's a scientist...


I forgot.. your drinking. Watch again when you've  sobered up.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously? Did you even watch the video? He's a scientist not just a businessman. And didn't just own the Weather Channel.. he founded it.


He has no formal science training.  He has a degree in journalism, and he learned meteorology standing in front of a TV weather map cracking corny jokes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> He has no formal science training.  He has a degree in journalism, and he learned meteorology standing in front of a TV weather map cracking corny jokes.


And was a Weatherman for how many years? Yea, he doesn't know anything about the Weather or Climate.  He has no credentials..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> And was a Weatherman for how many years? Yea, he doesn't know anything about the Weather or Climate.  He has no credentials..


This is another argument that comes up now and again . . . boring.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> And was a Weatherman for how many years? Yea, he doesn't know anything about the Weather or Climate.  He has no credentials..


I could start tomorrow as a TV weatherman and already know more than he does.


----------



## Wez (Jun 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is another argument that comes up now and again . . . boring.


The ideologues love to parade the 3% up and down the runway.

"See, see, I knew it!!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> The ideologues love to parade the 3% up and down the runway.
> 
> "See, see, I knew it!!"


They seem to have just a few examples of each issue that go in their favor that they parade around as if that makes up for the overwhelming majority that don't. They line them all up in the corner with Thomas Sowell and Ben Carson . . . that's why Sarah Palin was such a hit with them, the token female.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I could start tomorrow as a TV weatherman and already know more than he does.


No you couldnt, and no you dont.
You cant even make a compelling argument here.


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You cant even make a compelling argument here.


Says the fake news king...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the fake news king...


How long did it take you to think that one up, shitface.


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How long did it take you to think that one up, shitface.


Not long cock trap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2017)

58 Scientific Papers Declare ‘Global Warming’ a Myth
A myth, just like Wezdumbs balls.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I forgot.. your drinking. Watch again when you've  sobered up.


It's okay to say "well I didn't know that, but I still think he made good points." 

I'll just be honest, global warming is to complex for me to understand so I have to rely on the opinion of scientists.  And pretty much all of them, across the world and across all political stripes- believe humans are effecting the Earths atmosphere in a way that is going to have harmful and costly effects.  Moreover I grew up watching the country's air and water get cleaned up under Nixon's environmental laws.  So I'm very receptive to the idea that we can still make money and be successful- while having clean air and water.  I've lived it-

No matter what the founder of the Weather Channel says... he's probably not going to change my mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It's okay to say "well I didn't know that, but I still think he made good points."
> 
> I'll just be honest, global warming is to complex for me to understand so I have to rely on the opinion of scientists.  And pretty much all of them, across the world and across all political stripes- believe humans are effecting the Earths atmosphere in a way that is going to have harmful and costly effects.  Moreover I grew up watching the country's air and water get cleaned up under Nixon's environmental laws.  So I'm very receptive to the idea that we can still make money and be successful- while having clean air and water.  I've lived it-
> 
> No matter what the founder of the Weather Channel says... he's probably not going to change my mind.


Of course he wonʻt change your mind.  YOUR job and YOUR Ohana is more important than the environment as they should be.


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Look, the nutters have put out another video!!

http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/this-video-shows-some-of-the-completely-serious-evidence-that-some-people-believe-proves-the-earth-is-flat/

*This Video Shows Some Of The Completely Serious "Evidence" That Some People Believe Proves The Earth Is Flat*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I could start tomorrow as a TV weatherman and already know more than he does.


Sounds like the MSM and DNC on November 8th.  Arguably weather is easier to predict.  Lol


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It's okay to say "well I didn't know that, but I still think he made good points."
> 
> I'll just be honest, global warming is to complex for me to understand so I have to rely on the opinion of scientists.  And pretty much all of them, across the world and across all political stripes- believe humans are effecting the Earths atmosphere in a way that is going to have harmful and costly effects.  Moreover I grew up watching the country's air and water get cleaned up under Nixon's environmental laws.  So I'm very receptive to the idea that we can still make money and be successful- while having clean air and water.  I've lived it-
> 
> No matter what the founder of the Weather Channel says... he's probably not going to change my mind.


I agree with most of what you posted. The point he makes on the video about following the $$ is a real problem. If the supporters of the Global Warming Theory are getting paid to support the theory then there is a good chance their data is flawed. He also mention 30k climate scientist who don't support GWT and surprisingly they don't get government funding. 

Back in my racing days we would joke about the product of the month. These companies would pay to have their supplements certified that they produce results and keep doing it until they got the results they wanted. 

Go look at historic temp charts that go back more then just 300 years. Really makes you wonder what other motivation might be driving this.


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> He also mention 30k climate scientist who don't support GWT and surprisingly they don't get government funding.


http://www.snopes.com/30000-scientists-reject-climate-change/

*Not All Climatologists*
_More than 30,000 people may have signed a petition challenging the veracity of anthropogenic global warming, but you don’t have to be a climate scientist, or even a practicing scientist, to sign that document._

_The petition was created by individuals and groups with political motivations, was distributed using misleading tactics, is presented with almost no accountability regarding the authenticity of its signatures, and asks only that you have received an undergraduate degree in any science to sign._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I agree with most of what you posted. The point he makes on the video about following the $$ is a real problem. If the supporters of the Global Warming Theory are getting paid to support the theory then there is a good chance their data is flawed. He also mention 30k climate scientist who don't support GWT and surprisingly they don't get government funding.
> 
> Back in my racing days we would joke about the product of the month. These companies would pay to have their supplements certified that they produce results and keep doing it until they got the results they wanted.
> 
> Go look at historic temp charts that go back more then just 300 years. Really makes you wonder what other motivation might be driving this.


The left can't be bothered with facts.


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left can't be bothered with facts.


You mean like the "fact" that Snopes has yet again, destroyed??


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.snopes.com/30000-scientists-reject-climate-change/
> 
> *Not All Climatologists*
> _More than 30,000 people may have signed a petition challenging the veracity of anthropogenic global warming, but you don’t have to be a climate scientist, or even a practicing scientist, to sign that document._
> ...


So historical temp patterns don't matter to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean like the "fact" that Snopes has yet again, destroyed??


Fact and snopes, that is rich.


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So historical temp patterns don't matter to you?


Just Science doesn't matter to me, correct.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Look, the nutters have put out another video!!
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/this-video-shows-some-of-the-completely-serious-evidence-that-some-people-believe-proves-the-earth-is-flat/
> 
> *This Video Shows Some Of The Completely Serious "Evidence" That Some People Believe Proves The Earth Is Flat*



*Only you would source that, then post it....*

*Says a lot about your education level and Intelligence....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I agree with most of what you posted. The point he makes on the video about following the $$ is a real problem. If the supporters of the Global Warming Theory are getting paid to support the theory then there is a good chance their data is flawed. He also mention 30k climate scientist who don't support GWT and surprisingly they don't get government funding.
> 
> Back in my racing days we would joke about the product of the month. *These companies would pay to have their supplements certified that they produce results and keep doing it until they got the results they wanted. *
> 
> Go look at historic temp charts that go back more then just 300 years. Really makes you wonder what other motivation might be driving this.


*Oh you hit the nail on the head !!!!!!!*


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just Science doesn't matter to me, correct.


"Junk" Science, a lot of typos today...


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Junk" Science, a lot of typos today...



*To be expected from an all thumbs skunk.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Junk" Science, a lot of typos today...


So you know the difference? Let me guess.  Anything you don't agree with is junk?


----------



## Wez (Jun 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So you know the difference? Let me guess.  Anything you don't agree with is junk?


No, just the easily debunked stuff that gets posted here constantly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2017)

‘We’re Digging Coal Again’ — Trump Celebrates Opening of New PA Mine


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2017)

EPA Delays Obama Air Pollution Rule


----------



## Wez (Jun 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘We’re Digging Coal Again’ — Trump Celebrates Opening of New PA Mine


Bring back buggy whips while we're at it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bring back buggy whips while we're at it...


Would sure cut down the death count in the USA.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bring back buggy whips while we're at it...


The mine is producing metallurgical anthracite coal, a necessary ingredient for making steel.  Burning it in a power plant would be a waste of money.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 9, 2017)

espola said:


> The mine is producing metallurgical anthracite coal, a necessary ingredient for making steel.  Burning it in a power plant would be a waste of money.


Government loves wasting money.
Can you think of anything else that might fit the bill?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Government loves wasting money.
> Can you think of anything else that might fit the bill?


Trump?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump?


Trump is a "thing", that loves wasting money?
Interesting angle.
What other "thing", or "things" related to energy might fit the category?


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bring back buggy whips while we're at it...



*You're enjoying the benefits of Coal right now, so go ahead and bitch.*

*Half of California's power comes from Coal.....let's see if you are a Jerry Brown all day sucker....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump is a "thing", that loves wasting money?
> Interesting angle.
> What other "thing", or "things" related to energy might fit the category?


I thought you were looking for governmental wastes of money . . . and time.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought you were looking for governmental wastes of money . . . and time.


Follow the thread, and the line of conversation.
You're no idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Government loves wasting money.
> Can you think of anything else that might fit the bill?


Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.


Sigh,.............


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck off fascist!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fuck off fascist!


AE is American, body and soul, and represents our ideals with concise, sound, arguments


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2017)

espola said:


> The mine is producing metallurgical anthracite coal, a necessary ingredient for making steel.  Burning it in a power plant would be a waste of money.


That depends on the plant. 

In May, the company reported its metallurgical coal prices increased 53 percent over the year to $156.12 a ton in the first fiscal quarter of 2017. During the quarter, the company’s net income was $10 million, up 222 percent from the same period the year before.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Thermal coal, which is shipped to power plants and burned to produce electricity, sat at $43.23 a ton, the company reported.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> AE is American, body and soul, and represents our ideals with concise, sound, arguments


Al Gore is such a pussy......ripe for the grabbin'


----------



## Wez (Jun 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You're enjoying the benefits of Coal right now, so go ahead and bitch.*
> 
> *Half of California's power comes from Coal.....let's see if you are a Jerry Brown all day sucker....*


"Half"?  How bout 0.2%, idiot.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-coal-20160512-snap-story.html

_..."the share of California's total megawatt hours of power generated by burning coal dropped from 1% in 2007 to just 0.2% in 2015."_


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Half"?  How bout 0.2%, idiot.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-coal-20160512-snap-story.html
> 
> _..."the share of California's total megawatt hours of power generated by burning coal dropped from 1% in 2007 to just 0.2% in 2015."_


0.77% of installed capacity.  Actual share of generated power depends on the daily mix.

http://www.caiso.com/Pages/TodaysOutlook.aspx -- chart near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2017)

*Outrage over Trump’s climate deal withdrawal is like Groundhog Day*

The left-wing Guardian newspaper said the president’s decision to withdraw from the global climate treaty signed by his Democratic predecessor represents “a blunt rebuff to European hopes” and has turned America into “the ultimate rogue state.” Britain’s Independent declared: “It is not even isolationism, it is in-your-face truculence.” The president of France called the decision “disturbing and unacceptable.” The US National Environmental Trust declared: “This is no way to conduct policy. It looks like amateur hour at the White House.”

The president being attacked is not Donald Trump. It is George W. Bush, who was chastised for his 2001 decision to withdraw the United States from the Kyoto treaty on global climate change signed by the Clinton administration.

Of course, the predicted apocalypse never happened. To the contrary, the Wall Street Journal reports that after Bush’s withdrawal the US “reduced emissions faster than much of Europe thanks to business innovation—namely, hydraulic fracturing that is replacing coal with natural gas.” It turns out that technology, not treaties, is the best way to curb emissions – and to do so without harming consumers by dramatically increasing the cost of electricity. *In the years after Bush’s Kyoto withdrawal, electricity prices in the US were half of the European Union average (which went up by 55% from 2005 to 2013) and one-third of the price in Germany—where emissions, ironically, went up thanks to the abandonment of nuclear power.*

No matter; the left-wing outrage machine savaged Bush anyway, just as it is savaging Trump today for his pending announcement of America’s withdrawal from the Paris climate agreement signed by Barack Obama.

*Keep the pangs of outrage in perspective. We’ve seen this movie many times before. Republican president withdraws from cherished international agreement. Left goes into apoplexy. Rinse and repeat*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2017)

Fossil fuels take a naturally dirty environment and make it clean; they take a naturally dangerous climate and make it safer; the sun and wind are intermittent, unreliable fuels that always need backup from a reliable source of energy — usually fossil fuels; and, fossil fuels are the key to improving the quality of life for billions of people in the developing world. Calls to “get off fossil fuels” are calls to degrade the lives of innocent people who merely want the same opportunities we enjoy in the West.--CATO Institute


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2017)

"Risk is everything, benefits are trivialized"--Epstein on the benefits of fossil fuels


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2017)

97% ...."The fallacy of Equivocation"


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Half"?  How bout 0.2%, idiot.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-coal-20160512-snap-story.html
> 
> _..."the share of California's total megawatt hours of power generated by burning coal dropped from 1% in 2007 to just 0.2% in 2015."_


Thanks for looking that up.  It did not make sense when I saw it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Thanks for looking that up.  It did not make sense when I saw it.


Yet another case of "just saying things" with no proof, good find Wez!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another case of "just saying things" with no proof, good find Wez!


You ever play in Monterey?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ever play in Monterey?


Awful pricey up there . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2017)

espola said:


> 0.77% of installed capacity.  Actual share of generated power depends on the daily mix.
> 
> http://www.caiso.com/Pages/TodaysOutlook.aspx -- chart near the bottom of the page.


All thanks to fossil fuels


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Awful pricey up there . . .


I have a buddy that has big connections up there, we played pebble, Monterey peninsula and Cypress point for just the caddie fees. Another ace we played was the preserve in the Carmel hills, ultra private, there were only 4 foursomes going out the day we were there and that was a Fri.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have a buddy that has big connections up there, we played pebble, Monterey peninsula and Cypress point for just the caddie fees. Another ace we played was the preserve in the Carmel hills, ultra private, there were only 4 foursomes going out the day we were there and that was a Fri.


It's good to know people . . . sometimes in low places. I'm still trying to find time to make it up to Bandon Dunes, as I have connections there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's good to know people . . . sometimes in low places. I'm still trying to find time to make it up to Bandon Dunes, as I have connections there.


I have heard that is quite a trek to get to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have heard that is quite a trek to get to.


Middle of nowhere is how my friend describes it and basically a "company town" once you are there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2017)

NASA: Key Antarctic Glacier Not Melting As Rapidly
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/06/11/nasa-key-antarctic-glacier-not-melting-as-rapidly-n2336474


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NASA: Key Antarctic Glacier Not Melting As Rapidly
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/06/11/nasa-key-antarctic-glacier-not-melting-as-rapidly-n2336474


https://weather.com/science/environment/news/9-most-endangered-islands-in-the-world
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/virginia-islanders-could-be-u-s-first-climate-change-refugees/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://weather.com/science/environment/news/9-most-endangered-islands-in-the-world
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/virginia-islanders-could-be-u-s-first-climate-change-refugees/


For Tangier Island, Va., lifelong resident Claudia Parks, *climate change is a direct threat to her golf cart.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2017)

COAL MINE OPENS IN PA
http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/06/10/new-coal-mine-donald-trump-pennsylvania-fossil-fuels-regulations


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> COAL MINE OPENS IN PA
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/06/10/new-coal-mine-donald-trump-pennsylvania-fossil-fuels-regulations


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-194#post-83396


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2017)

espola said:


> The mine is producing metallurgical anthracite coal, a necessary ingredient for making steel.  Burning it in a power plant would be a waste of money.


That's why they don't sell it for burning in a power plant.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I can Trump is a waste of government funding. It cost more to protect his family than any other presidential family, he is now on his 17th golf weekend and these investigations will cost millions . . . and his wages.



*It wouldn't cost that much if the DEMOCRAT'S hadn't literally put a hit out on him......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

Breitbart 100% Correct About Climate Change, Expert Peer Reviewer Confirms


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

What a bunch of dopes, add the weather channel to the list of nogo sites.
Oh, the Irony: Trump May Have Sped Up Damage to His Real Estate Holdings By Pulling Out of the Paris Accord
https://weather.com/science/environment/news/trump-damage-sea-level-rise-climate-change


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

*Mining Industry Sees First Profitable Quarter in Years...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

John Abraham
*The Larsen C ice shelf collapse hammers home the reality of climate change*
Very soon, a large portion of an ice shelf in Antarctica will break off and collapse into the ocean. The name of the ice shelf is Larsen C; it is a major extension from of the West Antarctic ice sheet, and its health has implications for other ice in the region, and sea levels globally. ......

Why is the ice shelf going to break off and collapse into the ocean? Since large calving events are so rare, and since our measurements in and around ice shelves don’t go back in time far enough, it’s hard to say whether this is a natural progression, variability, or a result of human activity (or more likely a mixture). A major reason may be human-caused warming, which has led to melting from both above and below in nearby areas. The Western Antarctic (the parts south of the U.S.) is warming quite quickly, faster than most of the planet. In addition, warmer waters can reach underneath the ice shelf and can melt it from below. ....

I’ve heard from multiple differing views on this very topic while preparing this post. From my research and experience in climate science as well as in many other areas of research where risk analysis and evidence are weighed, we should assume that human-caused warming is having an effect. In fact, is has to be having some effect. We can measure the incredible amount of heat that is being stored in the oceans as well as the increase in temperatures that have occurred over the Western Antarctica and changes to the ocean currents in the region – there must be some implications to the health of the ice. The real question, in my mind, is how much of the effect is humans? That is something a lot more research will be required for answering. ....







http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/the-larsen-c-ice-shelf-collapse-hammers-home-the-reality-of-climate-change/ar-BBCxyy2?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> John Abraham
> *The Larsen C ice shelf collapse hammers home the reality of climate change*
> Very soon, a large portion of an ice shelf in Antarctica will break off and collapse into the ocean. The name of the ice shelf is Larsen C; it is a major extension from of the West Antarctic ice sheet, and its health has implications for other ice in the region, and sea levels globally. ......
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure out your point in posting this?  Unless you're coming over to the human-caused warming is having an effect side of the issue...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm trying to figure out your point in posting this?  Unless you're coming over to the human-caused warming is having an effect side of the issue...



Coming over?
td.... just wild guessing again??
Late for the movie, assuming what you don't know?
What?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Yea I didn't think that would be the case.  Did you not read the article you posted, or was it that you didn't understand...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yea I didn't think that would be the case.  Did you not read the article you posted, or was it that you didn't understand...



I knew exactly what I was posting. You might try the same.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I knew exactly what I was posting. You might try the same.


I'm glad you know exactly what you are posting.  However to go back to what I was saying... 



tenacious said:


> I'm trying to figure out your point in posting this?  Unless you're coming over to the human-caused warming is having an effect side of the issue...


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm trying to figure out your point in posting this?  Unless you're coming over to the human-caused warming is having an effect side of the issue...


He is highlighting the fact that we don't know exactly how much mankind's activities are affecting our environment.  At least it's not outright denial.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> He is highlighting the fact that we don't know exactly how much mankind's activities are affecting our environment.  At least it's not outright denial.


So you are telling T  what Lion is thinking? You don't even know what you are trying to say most of the time, Shitface.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm glad you know exactly what you are posting.  However to go back to what I was saying...


If I posted it to cause you confusion, I'd have succeeded.
But it was simply to share something interesting, to ponder over and to perhaps discuss like adults.
Apparently that was to much to ask.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> He is highlighting the fact that we don't know exactly how much mankind's activities are affecting our environment.  At least it's not outright denial.


I've never been a denier of climate change....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've never been a denier of climate change....


I don't think any of us are, the cause is the big question for some of us.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think any of us are, the cause is the big question for some of us.


Climate is never static.
It's always changing, and it does so incrementally, and at times, drastically.
There are far too many variables, many unknown, some under estimated, some exaggerated, and the interplay between all of these dynamics too complex for us to have any rational basis at this point for predicting what it will do.

It was not long ago that most of north America was locked beneath a mile or two of ice.
I look optimistically at the temperate trend we are lucky enough to have timed into.

Do I doubt the so called, "experts"?
Always.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Half"?  How bout 0.2%, idiot.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-coal-20160512-snap-story.html
> 
> _..."the share of California's total megawatt hours of power generated by burning coal dropped from 1% in 2007 to just 0.2% in 2015."_


*Wez, Wez, Wez......*




*Ok....now that you've simmered on that for a while and your two back slapping *
*Idiots Andytutu and Ratatootoo did so without doing any research, I'll show you*
*the truth......*

*First of all the California Power grid is broken up into sectors and that's how they come up with the fantasy *
*percentage point that Wez rattled off, the sectors with the highest demand are not included in the number*
*he states. Second, to keep the power charges high so as to generate a profit they have forced power plants within*
*California to reduce output or shut down completely. The glut of " renewable " power is the third sneaky item, they *
*now have an abundance of extra power so they cut off or shut down extra....*

*California imports  35 -45 % its electrical power from three plants in three states during peak times :*

*The Inter-mountain Power Project in Utah*

*The San Juan plant in New Mexico *

*The Navajo plant in Arizona*

*Some of the above plants have been forced by California Cities ( LA ) for one, to imminent closure due to*
*partisan politics *


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez, Wez, Wez......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't even bother sourcing your nonsense, so I don't even bother reading it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've never been a denier of climate change....


Why would you deny something that is always happening?


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> and the interplay between all of these dynamics too complex for us to have any rational basis at this point for predicting what it will do.


The old "it's too complex for anyone but God to understand so it's in God's hands" response.

AGW is and always has been, "wishing for the best, preparing for the worst".  Everything else is just noise.


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've never been a denier of climate change....


Why would anyone deny Climate Change?  It's what you feel about AGW that matters.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> He is highlighting the fact that we don't know exactly how much mankind's activities are affecting our environment.  At least it's not outright denial.


And again I have to ask so what is his point?  Once you cross the bridge of admitting that man is causing the climate to change... seems to me that it becomes fairly hard to maintain the position that we should just carry on denying like it's not. 

Take Bernie's position for example.  I can get how folks can say well I like my big SUV and gluttonous lifestyle and have just decided not to believe, and that's that.  I might disagree, or even find his thinking to be self-serving.  But at least it's a coherent position.  Lion's is much less coherent to me.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Climate is never static.
> It's always changing, and it does so incrementally, and at times, drastically.
> There are far too many variables, many unknown, some under estimated, some exaggerated, and the interplay between all of these dynamics too complex for us to have any rational basis at this point for predicting what it will do.
> 
> ...


I always find it's much more fun if I add in sound effects when reading your posts.  It makes them feel much more cartoony and fun to read.

Take for example your first couple sentences. 

Climate is never a statistic  (BOINGGG)
(Whoosh) It's always changing (CELL DOOR SLAM SOUND EFFECT). 
It does so incrementally (CRYSTAL CHIME BUILD UNDER REST OF SENTENCE TO MAKES US FEEL THE ENLIGHTENMENT BEING POOPED UPON US) 
and at times, drastically... (OUTER SPACY SOUNDING SWISH WITH A GLASS BREAK SFX)


See how it makes the posts less boring and made up sounding- and just transforms it into something more fun...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And again I have to ask so what is his point?  Once you cross the bridge of admitting that man is causing the climate to change... seems to me that it becomes fairly hard to maintain the position that we should just carry on denying like it's not.
> 
> Take Bernie's position for example.  I can get how folks can say well I like my big SUV and gluttonous lifestyle and have just decided not to believe, and that's that.  I might disagree, or even find his thinking to be self-serving.  But at least it's a coherent position.  Lion's is much less coherent to me.


Have you stopped driving your car? Stopped flying around the country?
Ceased using products with petroleum in it or used to produce it?
Man is not "causing" climate change.
Contributing to climate change, pretty good bet. How much? Who knows...perhaps a lot.
The more important question, can we stop climate change?
I gotta say since it's been changing for millions of years, I have my doubts.
Should we be doing everything reasonable to develop and use alternative energy, ones that don't produce c02 as a by product, absolutely.
But, even if folks gave up and changed their life styles, I'm not so sure that would stop climate change, might slow it down ...maybe.
The seas have risen before, the earth has been warmer.
Do you think we'd be better off with a new ice age?


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And again I have to ask so what is his point?  Once you cross the bridge of admitting that man is causing the climate to change... seems to me that it becomes fairly hard to maintain the position that we should just carry on denying like it's not.
> 
> Take Bernie's position for example.  I can get how folks can say well I like my big SUV and gluttonous lifestyle and have just decided not to believe, and that's that.  I might disagree, or even find his thinking to be self-serving.  But at least it's a coherent position.  *Lion's is much less coherent to me.*


I said nothing about the level of coherence, I simply made a guess as to the meaning.  Admitting that man is helping expedite Global Warming and then yelling at the left that "since the degree to which we are, is not known with certainty" we should relax regulations and refrain from taking actions, is the "in thing", in the days of Dump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> I said nothing about the level of coherence, I simply made a guess as to the meaning.  Admitting that man is helping expedite Global Warming and then yelling at the left that "since the degree to which we are, is not known with certainty" we should relax regulations and refrain from taking actions, is the "in thing", in the days of Dump.


Oooo horseshit
Just make it as you go along. Geeezzzuuuss...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And again I have to ask so what is his point?  Once you cross the bridge of admitting that man is causing the climate to change... seems to me that it becomes fairly hard to maintain the position that we should just carry on denying like it's not.
> 
> Take Bernie's position for example.  I can get how folks can say well I like my big SUV and gluttonous lifestyle and have just decided not to believe, and that's that.  I might disagree, or even find his thinking to be self-serving.  But at least it's a coherent position.  Lion's is much less coherent to me.


A bridge too far.


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oooo horseshit
> Just make it as you go along. Geeezzzuuuss...


To be fair, I don't see you doing that, but it is common on the right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I always find it's much more fun if I add in sound effects when reading your posts.  It makes them feel much more cartoony and fun to read.
> 
> Take for example your first couple sentences.
> 
> ...


You have finally, officially lost it.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez, Wez, Wez......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please try again.  

http://www.energy.ca.gov/almanac/electricity_data/total_system_power.html


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And again I have to ask so what is his point?  Once you cross the bridge of admitting that man is causing the climate to change... seems to me that it becomes fairly hard to maintain the position that we should just carry on denying like it's not.
> 
> Take Bernie's position for example.  I can get how folks can say well I like my big SUV and gluttonous lifestyle and have just decided not to believe, and that's that.  I might disagree, or even find his thinking to be self-serving.  But at least it's a coherent position.  Lion's is much less coherent to me.


Many people don't just say "It's what I believe".  They just say "Fuck off and die".


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you stopped driving your car? Stopped flying around the country?
> Ceased using products with petroleum in it or used to produce it?
> Man is not "causing" climate change.
> Contributing to climate change, pretty good bet. How much? Who knows...perhaps a lot.
> ...



I hope this isn't a news flash... but humanity progresses.  For most of human history everyone just dumped their waste and filth out in the street.  Then we figured out indoor plumbing and living standards have been lifted across the world.  Surely your not also saying we should start deporting plumbers?  

Again if your going to be a denier the be a denier.  If you want to go backwards then go backwards.  But right now my opinion is your just being wishy washy and wanting it both ways.  It's like you want the affirmation of not being considered a nutter global warming denier- but at the same time you don't want to bear any of the cost holding such a position bears.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Many people don't just say "It's what I believe".  They just say "Fuck off and die".


Many people don't say that...just a few, and then, only to the deserving...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I hope this isn't a news flash... but humanity progresses.  For most of human history everyone just dumped their waste and filth out in the street.  Then we figured out indoor plumbing and living standards have been lifted across the world.  Surely your not also saying we should start deporting plumbers?
> 
> Again if your going to be a denier the be a denier.  If you want to go backwards then go backwards.  But right now my opinion is your just being wishy washy and wanting it both ways.  It's like you want the affirmation of not being considered a nutter global warming denier- but at the same time you don't want to bear any of the cost holding such a position bears.


What have you done to stop climate change? Nothing?
Have you stopped flyin'? Driving? Are you even peddling down to Ralph's for groceries?
If not, then save your sanctimonious pontifications for someone who believes the key to stop global warming is getting back into the Paris Accord.
Excuse me while I start the Bar-b-que.....I love cooking on mesquite...although I had tri tip and chicken cooked on lemon wood this weekend that was absolutely great.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What have you done to stop climate change? Nothing?
> Have you stopped flyin'? Driving? Are you even peddling down to Ralph's for groceries?
> If not, then save your sanctimonious pontifications for someone who believes the key to stop global warming is getting back into the Paris Accord.
> Excuse me while I start the Bar-b-que.....I love cooking on mesquite...although I had tri tip and chicken cooked on lemon wood this weekend that was absolutely great.


What are you trying to say, I'm some damn hippy talking about giving up or cars are even bbq... lol  I think you're missing my point entirely.

The point of trying to tackle global warming to me isn't about taking away peoples cars.  It's figuring out how 3 billion Chinese can buy an American made car without destroying the world's air for the rest of us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> What are you trying to say, I'm some damn hippy talking about giving up or cars are even bbq... lol  I think you're missing my point entirely.
> 
> The point of trying to tackle global warming to me isn't about taking away peoples cars.  It's figuring out how 3 billion Chinese can buy an American made car without destroying the world's air for the rest of us.


3 billion, where did you get that number from, E-reader?
You just make shit up all the time.
Damn chicoms. I don't trust those little, sneaky bastards.
Don't most of them ride bikes?
Their little legs can't reach the gas pedal.
They only sold 8 million more cars than we did last year and they have a billion more people than we do.
I doubt cars are the main cause, factories would be my guess.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> What are you trying to say, I'm some damn hippy talking about giving up or cars are even bbq... lol  I think you're missing my point entirely.
> 
> The point of trying to tackle global warming to me isn't about taking away peoples cars.  It's figuring out how 3 billion Chinese can buy an American made car without destroying the world's air for the rest of us.


Nothing lasts forever, and the fossil fuel companies are simply trying to get all they can as fast as they can, before they die . . . and just like Phillip Morris invited in the possibility of marijuana being legalize way back in the early 70's, the fossil fuel companies are doing likewise with renewables. It's just good business . . . in the mean time they got lots of yahoos backing their immediate play through years of propaganda.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have finally, officially lost it.


He's been on life support since november 8th.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I always find it's much more fun if I add in sound effects when reading your posts.  It makes them feel much more cartoony and fun to read.
> 
> Take for example your first couple sentences.
> 
> ...


Makes as much sense as the rest of the AGW hysterics.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Many people don't just say "It's what I believe".  They just say "Fuck off and die".


Climate fascists can be blunt.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Many people don't say that...just a few, and then, only to the deserving...


There are a lot of people who conduct their climate agenda as espola suggests.
He's just wrong about who is doing it.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing lasts forever, and the fossil fuel companies are simply trying to get all they can as fast as they can, before they die . . . and just like Phillip Morris invited in the possibility of marijuana being legalize way back in the early 70's, the fossil fuel companies are doing likewise with renewables. It's just good business . . . in the mean time they got lots of yahoos backing their immediate play through years of propaganda.


The future is coming and outside conservative lala land I haven't heard anyone say they think/hope/guess it will be a fossil fuel revolution.  We can bury our head in the sand and concede rewards of renewable energy to our competitors or we make the investments to make sure it's the American people who reap the rewards of the renewable energy industry we helped create. 

Since I don't own an oil company, I bet you can figure out where I stand.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> The future is coming and outside conservative lala land I haven't heard anyone say they think/hope/guess it will be a fossil fuel revolution.  We can bury our head in the sand and concede rewards of renewable energy to our competitors or we make the investments to make sure it's the American people who reap the rewards of the renewable energy industry we helped create.
> 
> Since I don't own an oil company, I bet you can figure out where I stand.


Alot of "we" in that statement.
Are you doing anything besides ranting on a soccer website?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Makes as much sense as the rest of the AGW hysterics.


Couldn't understand huh?  Well science and stuff not for everybody.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Alot of "we" in that statement.
> Are you doing anything besides ranting on a soccer website?


Well I'm not sure it's realistic that I alone can fix global warming so I used a we. As to ranting?  Let me guess.  You spent the morning staring into a toilet bowl and are now having trouble focusing again?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Well I'm not sure it's realistic that I would alone be able to get the Chinese to align their environmental laws closer to those in America.  So I used a we.


Dont feel bad.
The Paris accord didnt either


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> The future is coming and outside conservative lala land I haven't heard anyone say they think/hope/guess it will be a fossil fuel revolution.  We can bury our head in the sand and concede rewards of renewable energy to our competitors or we make the investments to make sure it's the American people who reap the rewards of the renewable energy industry we helped create.
> 
> Since I don't own an oil company, I bet you can figure out where I stand.


Fossil fuels won't get us to the Stars, they're just a dirty crutch until we get Fusion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Couldn't understand huh?  Well science and stuff not for everybody.


I got it.
I thought your sound effects were ok.
I would have added a BLAMMO!, and a KERPOW! in honor of the late Adam West, though.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fossil fuels won't get us to the Stars, they're just a dirty crutch until we get Fusion.


signed, Shitface Einstein.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Oh my little hill billy.  I love it when you try and sound smart.


Its not easy, believe you, me.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I got it.
> I thought your sound effects were ok.
> I would have added a BAMMO!, and a KERPOW! in honor of the late Adam West, though.



Hmm... I was thinking more WANKA WANKA and ZZZZEROOOOs
But Adam West style BAMMO & KERPOWS are cool too.


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> signed, Shitface Einstein.


I understand this topic is tough for you, it makes you lash out angrily in confusion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... I was thinking more WANKA WANKA and ZZZZEROOOOs
> But Adam West style BAMMO & KERPOWS are cool too.


It's a nice gesture.
Bruce Wayne would approve.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You don't even bother sourcing your nonsense, so I don't even bother reading it.



*I'm right.......and every time you respond with the above style response you further prove my point.*


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I'm right.......and every time you respond with the above style response you further prove my point.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Please try again.
> 
> http://www.energy.ca.gov/almanac/electricity_data/total_system_power.html



*No...cause I'm right and you're wrong as usual....*
*You've posted California fabricated data to support their theft of California rate *
*payers hard earned income.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


>



*Come on now ....even Bill Maher the " N " man was funnier than that.*


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Come on now ....even Bill Maher the " N " man was funnier than that.*


If you want to compare me to Bill Maher let me just say go for it.  I've actually been thinking of trying to do a little stand up.  Or at least a class.  Maybe you should do it with me jojo?  We'd do it Abbott and Castello style.  I'd be the straight guy and you'd be the funny man.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> If you want to compare me to Bill Maher let me just say go for it.  I've actually been thinking of trying to do a little stand up.  Or at least a class.  Maybe you should do it with me jojo?  We'd do it Abbott and Castello style.  I'd be the straight guy and you'd be the funny man.


*I'll pass. Thank you for the offer, now let me refer you to this wide stance kinda guy Wez, he should fill your position quite nicely.*
*He's always good for a finger wave....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 12, 2017)

tenacious said:


> If you want to compare me to Bill Maher let me just say go for it.  I've actually been thinking of trying to do a little stand up.  Or at least a class. .


I think a class would be good for you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would anyone deny Climate Change?  It's what you* feel* about AGW that matters.


Well of course it is....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And again I have to ask so what is his point?  Once you cross the bridge of admitting that man is causing the climate to change... seems to me that it becomes fairly hard to maintain the position that we should just carry on denying like it's not.
> 
> Take Bernie's position for example.  I can get how folks can say well I like my big SUV and gluttonous lifestyle and have just decided not to believe, and that's that.  I might disagree, or even find his thinking to be self-serving.  But at least it's a coherent position.  Lion's is much less coherent to me.


But your goal has never been coherence.  Iʻm not sure youʻve ever identified a goal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I always find it's much more fun if I add in sound effects when reading your posts.  It makes them feel much more cartoony and fun to read.
> 
> Take for example your first couple sentences.
> 
> ...


so much for coherence


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> If you want to compare me to Bill Maher let me just say go for it.  I've actually been thinking of trying to do a little stand up.  Or at least a class.  Maybe you should do it with me jojo?  We'd do it Abbott and Castello style.  I'd be the straight guy and you'd be the funny man.


Does this mean youʻde be flying around more than you already do, thus increasing the size of your carbon footprint?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

*Lead Story*
*Just perfect: Global warming ‘research’ headline of the week*









SCIENCE!

It seems the global warming research vessel _S.S. Begging the Question_ experienced some problems:

*A team of scientists had to abandon an expedition through Hudson Bay because of hazardous ice conditions off the coast of Newfoundland caused by climate change.*

About 40 scientists from five Canadian universities were scheduled to use the icebreaker CCGS Amundsen for the first leg of a 133-day expedition across the Arctic. It’s part of a $17-million, four-year project led by the University of Manitoba that looks at both the effects of climate change as well as public health in remote communities.

Their trip began May 25 in Quebec City, but due to bad ice conditions off the coast of Newfoundland, the icebreaker was diverted from its course to help ferries and fishing boats navigate the Strait of Belle Isle, said David Barber, a climate change scientist at the University of Manitoba and leader of the Hudson Bay expedition called BaySys.

*Thick, dense ice had travelled to the area down from the High Arctic, said Barber, which caused unsuspecting boats to become stuck and even take on water.*

Why is there still ice up there, when it’s already all melted as evidenced by Al Gore spotting fish swimming in the streets of Miami? You just know it’s all going to have something to do with Trump pulling the U.S. out of the Paris Agreement.


----------



## Wez (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why is there still ice up there, when it’s already all melted


Maybe the dumbest thing you've ever posted and that's saying a lot...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think a class would be good for you.


So I've been told...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe the dumbest thing you've ever posted and that's saying a lot...


Hahaha...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe the dumbest thing you've ever posted and that's saying a lot...


Just reporting the facts, you do know what that means?
I should be an investigative reporter.


----------



## Wez (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just reporting the facts


Sorry, you don't deal in facts.

https://climate.nasa.gov/vital-signs/arctic-sea-ice/

That time series vid is impressive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Ireland pays its citizens to use ‘environmentally friendly’ fuel — the results were predictable
http://www.theblaze.com/video/ireland-pays-its-citizens-to-use-environmentally-friendly-fuel-the-results-were-predictable/
It’s hard to believe, but there’s more in Ireland than leprechauns and Bono. We didn’t believe it either, but Stu Burguiere learned that Ireland also has renewable heat. Well, it would have, were it not a total #GREENFAIL.

Northern Ireland’s Renewable Heat Incentive tried to encourage its citizens to use biomass fuel, which is just a fancy name for wood pellets. “The Wonderful World of Stu” reported that every Irishman who spent £100 on wood pellets would get £160 back from the government.

Special: Megyn Kelly slammed over controversial NBC interview
The results were exactly what any thinking person with a vague working knowledge of math would imagine: people started buying pellets just to have a passive income stream. People started heating empty barns and factories.

Ireland’s Renewable Heat Incentive was a massive waste of tax payer money to the tune of over £600 million, in addition to actually making the environment worse. The European Union labeled wood a carbon neutral fuel, which it is not. It can release three percent more carbon than coal and twice as much as natural gas.


----------



## Wez (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">
> To see more from Stu, visit his channel on TheBlaze and watch “Wonderful World of Stu” live Fridays 8–8:30 p.m. or anytime on-demand at TheBlaze TV.
> 
> 
> ...


Your post above that I just quoted, sums your contribution here perfectly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your post above that I just quoted, sums your contribution here perfectly.


*Visualizing Government Arctic Sea Ice Fraud*

“It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends upon his not understanding it.”

– Upton Sinclair

Government agencies like NOAA, NASA and NSIDC start their sea ice graphs in 1979, in order to make it look like there is a linear decline in sea ice.



ftp://ftp.oar.noaa.gov/arctic/documents/ArcticReportCard_full_report2016.pdf

NOAA claims they don’t have satellite data before 1979, but they are lying. The 1990 IPCC report showed NOAA satellite data back to 1973, which was much lower than 1979.



1990 IPCC Report

In fact, there is reasonably good ice data going back to the 1920’s, which shows that ice extent was very low in the 1940’s and 1950’s.



Projecting the climatic effects of increasing carbon dioxide (Technical Report) | SciTech Connect

This agrees with historical accounts at the time.



The Changing Face of the Arctic; The Changing Face of the Arctic – The New York Times

I combined the DOE and IPCC graphs, to show what government agencies are up to. They start their linear graphs at the century maximum sea ice extent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your post above that I just quoted, sums your contribution here perfectly.


"Science is the belief in the ignorance of the experts" – Richard Feynman


----------



## Wez (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Government agencies like NOAA, NASA and NSIDC start their sea ice graphs in 1979, in order to make it look like there is a linear decline in sea ice.


...or it's because they are satellite observations.


----------



## Wez (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "Science is the belief in the ignorance of the experts" – Richard Feynman


Tell that to your doctor the next time he's working on your dumb ass...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell that to your doctor the next time he's working on your dumb ass...


I don't need Drs, I am a Dr.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...or it's because they are satellite observations.


Or not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Visualizing Government Arctic Sea Ice Fraud*
> 
> “It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends upon his not understanding it.”
> 
> – Upton Sinclair


 "We have to pass it to see whatʻs in it" syndrome


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Visualizing Government Arctic Sea Ice Fraud*
> 
> “It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends upon his not understanding it.”
> 
> ...


Joe... seems to me you're even more in a lather here in the moments before Sessions testifys before congress then you were when Comney did.  What's got you so spooked this week?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Joe... seems to me you're even more in a lather here in the moments before Sessions testifys before congress then you were when Comney did.  What's got you so spooked this week?


I think he saw Andyʻs camera lens over his back fence while he was BBQʻing in his cut off jeans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Joe... seems to me you're even more in a lather here in the moments before Sessions testifys before congress then you were when Comney did.  What's got you so spooked this week?


You couldn't be more wrong, it is going to be fun to watch you wither after sessions testifies, just like you snowflakes did after the drama queen comey admitted he is just another leaking partisan.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You couldn't be more wrong, it is going to be fun to watch you wither after sessions testifies, just like you snowflakes did after the drama queen comey admitted he is just another leaking partisan.


Truthfully I really do hope that Trumps connections to Russia have been overblown.  But given that he won't release his tax returns and how he's flouted any accountability on alienating NATO allies so he can roll out a red America's red carpet to welcome Putin on in... I won't feel sorry (or surprised) if the way he's handling the countries affairs ends up coming back and causing a public backlash against him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Truthfully I really do hope that Trumps connections to Russia have been overblown.  But given that he won't release his tax returns and how he's flouted any accountability on alienating NATO allies so he can roll out a red America's red carpet to welcome Putin on in... I won't feel sorry (or surprised) if the way he's handling the countries affairs ends up coming back and causing a public backlash against him.


Breaking News, Too Late, There is already a public backlash caused by lying libs like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "Science is the belief in the ignorance of the experts" – Richard Feynman


*“Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'”*

― Isaac Asimov


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *“Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'”*
> 
> ― Isaac Asimov


Great quote-


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *“Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'”*
> 
> ― Isaac Asimov


So much for ....*your knowledge.'”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Great quote-


 and yours


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

*........your knowledge.'”*
*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *“Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'”*
> 
> ― Isaac Asimov


Don't be so hard on yourself, just listen and learn from me and you will be fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Great quote-


Knowledge of what? That is the question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

Is anyone surprised? Not the most stable group of people.
Alleged DC shooter was reportedly a left-wing climate activist who hated Trump, Koch brothers
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/14/alleged-dc-shooter-was-reportedly-a-left-wing-climate-activist-who-hated-trump-koch-brothers/


----------



## Wez (Jun 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is anyone surprised? Not the most stable group of people.
> Alleged DC shooter was reportedly a left-wing climate activist who hated Trump, Koch brothers
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/14/alleged-dc-shooter-was-reportedly-a-left-wing-climate-activist-who-hated-trump-koch-brothers/


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2016/12/04/d-c-police-respond-to-report-of-a-man-with-a-gun-at-comet-ping-pong-restaurant/?utm_term=.3f61f9a7c7db

*N.C. man told police he went to D.C. pizzeria with gun to investigate conspiracy theory*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

U.S. Mining Industry Booms


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2016/12/04/d-c-police-respond-to-report-of-a-man-with-a-gun-at-comet-ping-pong-restaurant/?utm_term=.3f61f9a7c7db
> 
> *N.C. man told police he went to D.C. pizzeria with gun to investigate conspiracy theory*


Scalise Shot

Congressmen, Senators Targeted at Baseball Practice

_Report: ‘Gunman There to Kill as Many Republican Members as Possible’_

‘Terminate the Republican Party’ Celebrates


Rep. Steve Scalise (R-LA) has been shot during a baseball practice in Alexandria, VA, according to multiple reports.

by Breitbart News20836

*…Report: Suspect Campaigned for Bernie Sanders…*


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2016/12/04/d-c-police-respond-to-report-of-a-man-with-a-gun-at-comet-ping-pong-restaurant/?utm_term=.3f61f9a7c7db
> 
> *N.C. man told police he went to D.C. pizzeria with gun to investigate conspiracy theory*



*I'm glad you brought that up again......it's relevant.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I'm glad you brought that up again......it's relevant.*


Cover.


----------



## Wez (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Jun 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Lead Story*
> *Just perfect: Global warming ‘research’ headline of the week*
> 
> 
> ...


A perfect example of the deception that comes from the deniers.  A quote left out of your link, that changes the whole narrative:

_"Barber and his team of 40 scientists from five universities across Canada used their equipment to study the unexpected ice and found that it originated from the high Arctic. The researchers think that climate change has increased the mobility of the Arctic sea ice and that severe conditions like this will become a lot more common."_


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 15, 2017)

May 2017.  NASA Goddard.  Northern hemisphere anomaly.  Red points since start of thread.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> A perfect example of the deception that comes from the deniers.  A quote left out of your link, that changes the whole narrative:
> 
> _"Barber and his team of 40 scientists from five universities across Canada used their equipment to study the unexpected ice and found that it originated from the high Arctic. The researchers think that climate change has increased the mobility of the Arctic sea ice and that severe conditions like this will become a lot more common."_


Usually don't have to dig too far.  But always time consuming.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 19, 2017)

https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2017/06/19/study-tesla-car-battery-production-releases-as-much-co2-as-8-years-of-driving-on-petrol/ …


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2017/06/19/study-tesla-car-battery-production-releases-as-much-co2-as-8-years-of-driving-on-petrol/ …


You can add on disposal of the hazardous used battery as well.


----------



## Wez (Jun 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2017/06/19/study-tesla-car-battery-production-releases-as-much-co2-as-8-years-of-driving-on-petrol/ …


It's a fair criticism.  The thinking is with increased adaptation and scale, cleaner production will come.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2017/06/19/study-tesla-car-battery-production-releases-as-much-co2-as-8-years-of-driving-on-petrol/ …


Was that poorly written in English, or just poorly translated from Swedish?  Most of it is gibberish.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Was that poorly written in English, or just poorly translated from Swedish?  Most of it is gibberish.


You read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You read it?


Baby steps.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Baby steps.


Gobbly gook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Do we need an article to tell us that production of Tesla cars, like all other cars, requires fossil fuels?  It's good for the environment that they are expensive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Now we know where the kooks around here get their intelligence,

*Elizabeth Warren Puts Her Ignorance of Financial Markets on Display*
Government oversight officials revealed this week that Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s mud-slinging campaign against victims of the national renewable fuel quota system was groundless, another example of the far-left ideologue’s penchant for stretching the truth.

Warren had tried to launch an “investigation” into CVR Energy executive Carl Icahn after he protested an obscure loophole in the federal Renewable Fuel Standard system that is creating windfall profits for certain large, politically connected corporations and huge expenses for smaller independent firms.

Demonstrating her surprising ignorance of the actual situation, Warren tried to allege that Icahn, whose firm is on the receiving end of outrageous, EPA-assisted price gouging by Walmart and other companies, was rigging the system to his benefit.

However, the effort, likely the outgrowth of her religious devotion to environmentalism, fell to the ground with a resounding thud when the government agency with expertise and oversight on the matter revealed it had dismissed the issue completely.

In a letter to Warren, the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission, which oversees the EPA-operated market for “Renewable Identification Numbers” (RINs), said it had reviewed the issue and dismissed it.

 
Trending
*Russia Probe Surrounding Michael Flynn Now Includes His Former Partner*
Susan Wright


The EPA’s RINs market is beset by problems, just not those that are ideologically convenient for Warren. For example, fraud is rampant, driving up compliance costs for real businesses that are required to purchase the RINs to meet the national biofuels quota.

In the last several years, there have been a series of high-profile RINs frauds detected, but the stories sound like an episode of “America’s Dumbest Criminals,” suggesting there is a much deeper problem and the more clever fraudsters are operating undetected.

For example, a Maryland man in his thirties managed to make $9 million selling RINs from his garage before authorities caught up with him. Notably, the reason he was caught is because his neighbors reported their suspicions about the “baby blue Rolls-Royce, white Maserati, black Bentley and two Ferraris” that he had suddenly accumulated, unusual for the suburban neighborhood where he lived, according to the Washington Post — not because selling tens of millions of fake biofuels credits tripped any alarms at the EPA.

Despite all of the problems with the RINs market, however, political reform has become extremely difficult because the dysfunctional system also created a set of winners who aren’t about to let go of windfall profits they are receiving.

For a reason yet to be adequately explained in public, EPA’s rules award RINs to companies that blend gasoline with renewable fuels as it is being prepared for sale at gas stations.

This activity has zero value as it relates to the goals of the Renewable Fuel Standard. The blending operations do not create renewable fuels, so it is not incentivizing production. The downstream buyers are buying because of regulatory requirements, so it is not incentivizing consumption.

It’s basically like winning the regulatory lottery. You do the same thing you were doing, only now your profits are doubled because your competitors have to buy their legal right to existence from you.

Obviously, someone who has won the lottery does not want to give up their winnings, hence the recent creation of a brand new cottage industry of lobbyists for Walmart and other companies that benefit from this absurd situation.

This is where Icahn enters the situation. Since his company’s largest cost, by far, is paying his competitors for RIN credits (how insane is that?), he has publicly argued the policy should be changed.

In response, Warren began a campaign of claiming Icahn was engaging in cronyism and insider dealing, when in fact the opposite is true. Whether Warren was just too ideologically blinkered to understand the real dynamics or cynically saw Icahn as a necessary sacrifice for a larger goal is unknown.

What is clear is that the junior senator from Massachusetts has a growing problem with the truth. Perhaps we should rely on someone else when it comes to parsing complicated regulatory battles.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now we know where the kooks around here get their intelligence,
> 
> *Elizabeth Warren Puts Her Ignorance of Financial Markets on Display*
> Government oversight officials revealed this week that Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s mud-slinging campaign against victims of the national renewable fuel quota system was groundless, another example of the far-left ideologue’s penchant for stretching the truth.
> ...


Warren is a chrony.  She's just too dumb to know it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Warren is a chrony.  She's just too dumb to know it.


Think the DNC will run her in 2020?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Think the DNC will run her in 2020?


Pocahontas? That would be great, she would be up against Pocahontas II, Kamala Harris.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pocahontas? That would be great, she would be up against Pocahontas II, Kamala Harris.


Racist.


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Think the DNC will run her in 2020?


That would be another colossal mistake...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Racist.


What? Wes skipped right by the post without a word and you come in with that. If he didn't think it was racist than it must not be, he is the king of throwing that around. I just think it would be fun to watch to Injuns run against each other and then the winner running against The Donald, that's all.


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What? Wes skipped right by the post without a word and you come in with that. If he didn't think it was racist than it must not be, he is the king of throwing that around. I just think it would be fun to watch to Injuns run against each other and then the winner running against The Donald, that's all.


Scumbag


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Scumbag


I spoke too soon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Think the DNC will run her in 2020?


No.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.


Kamala Harris is their most dangerous up 'n comer.
She's exactly what the democrats are successful with.
An inexperienced rabble rouser with all the perfect identity politics boxes checked off.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Kamala Harris is their most dangerous up 'n comer.
> She's exactly what the democrats are successful with.
> An inexperienced rabble rouser with all the perfect identity politics boxes checked off.



Oh....so she's a liar?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh....so she's a liar?


She's a politician, so basically, yes.


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Kamala Harris is their most dangerous up 'n comer.
> She's exactly what the democrats are successful with.
> An inexperienced rabble rouser with all the perfect identity politics boxes checked off.


Smart and calls BS on the right all day long, I can see why you don't like her...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Smart and calls BS on the right all day long, I can see why you don't like her...


Smart like you? God, I hope so. So what race will you ID her as?


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Smart like you? God, I hope so. So what race will you ID her as?


Human.


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Human.


That's not how some see it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Human.


I was hoping you would say that, remember this post #.87311


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's not how some see it...


Like you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Smart and calls BS on the right all day long, I can see why you don't like her...


I never said I didn't like her.
I even complimented her on being the most dangerous threat to opposing GOP candidates.

She has all the democrat boxes checked off


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I never said I didn't like her.
> I even complimented her on being the most dangerous threat to opposing GOP candidates.
> 
> She has all the democrat boxes checked off


We're gonna need some fresh blood to take out Dump, if he survives 4 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pocahontas?


Hilarious that you would repeat that, hilarious! I will add history to the list of things you are totally ignorant of. You really don't like America and American values do you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Racist.


He's that as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What? Wes skipped right by the post without a word and you come in with that. If he didn't think it was racist than it must not be, he is the king of throwing that around. I just think it would be fun to watch to Injuns run against each other and then the winner running against The Donald, that's all.


Another racist comment, you are on a roll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Kamala Harris is their most dangerous up 'n comer.
> She's exactly what the democrats are successful with.
> An inexperienced rabble rouser with all the perfect identity politics boxes checked off.


Obama sure gave you the shivers . . . whether you like it or not there are all kinds of people you would rather discount that are educated, intelligent and ambitious . . . nothing will stay white and old forever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> We're gonna need some fresh blood to take out Dump, if he survives 4 years.


It will be like the end of the dubya admin all over again where any dem was gonna get elected and the plumber knows that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what race will you ID her as?


Why, so you can post the appropriate racial slurs?


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will be like the end of the dubya admin all over again where any dem was gonna get elected and the plumber knows that.


"If" Dump survives the 4 years, he will likely con the same folks he conned this time around, especially if the economy stays strong.  Despite his lies, he is still convincing stupid America with the hypnosis techniques he's been using all along.  He dog whistles all day long and trains otherwise reasonable people to respond to his fear and bullshit.

Tyrants are usually very powerful persuaders.  2020 will require a very strong Dem candidate if Dump doesn't get busted and impeached.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> "If" Dump survives the 4 years, he will likely con the same folks he conned this time around, especially if the economy stays strong.  Despite his lies, he is still convincing stupid America with the hypnosis techniques he's been using all along.  He dog whistles all day long and trains otherwise reasonable people to respond to his fear and bullshit.
> 
> Tyrants are usually very powerful persuaders.  2020 will require a very strong Dem candidate if Dump doesn't get busted and impeached.


The division can't last much longer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The division can't last much longer.


Your hero, Obama divided the country like no one before, The great uniter, bull fucking  shit. 
The biggest mistake in US history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious that you would repeat that, hilarious! I will add history to the list of things you are totally ignorant of. You really don't like America and American values do you.


So what is worse, a US senator lying about her heritage for personal gain or me calling a white lying bitch Pocahontas?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama sure gave you the shivers . . . whether you like it or not there are all kinds of people you would rather discount that are educated, intelligent and ambitious . . . nothing will stay white and old forever.


Obama is white and old, just like you are.
I have an idea.
Why dont you stop pretending you know what I think, because I dont pretend to know why in the hell you say the shit you do.
You're just an old dumb cracker, no different than me.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what is worse, a US senator lying about her heritage for personal gain or me calling a white lying bitch Pocahontas?


When did she do that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh....so she's a liar?


Like P1, I think she's too dumb to know she is a liar.  She'll come around.  Ossof lost.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like P1, I think she's too dumb to know she is a liar.  She'll come around.  Ossof lost.


She's a political shark.
Look for her to go hybrid soon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your hero, Obama divided the country like no one before, The great uniter, bull fucking  shit.
> The biggest mistake in US history.


Yes, he made you raise your hand and Trump called on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama sure gave you the shivers . . . whether you like it or not there are all kinds of people you would rather discount that are educated, intelligent and ambitious . . . nothing will stay white and old forever.


More like the shakes and you left out lawless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

espola said:


> When did she do that?


I am talking about Pocahontas#1.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am talking about Pocahontas#1.


When did she do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> When did she do that?


*Why Donald Trump calls Elizabeth Warren ‘Pocahontas’*
*https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/06/28/why-donald-trump-calls-elizabeth-warren-pocahontas/*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2017)

Warrens claim of being native American walk hand in hand with Hillary's claim she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious that you would repeat that, hilarious! I will add history to the list of things you are totally ignorant of. You really don't like America and American values do you.


Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will be like the end of the dubya admin all over again where *any* dem was gonna get elected and the plumber knows that.


Well, a little honesty from Husker, any? I am glad we can agree the Kenyan was and is nothing special, in fact  unread, even though he beat HRC.
You and your party are a mess.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Warrens claim of being native American walk hand in hand with Hillary's claim she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary.....


Is she wrong?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Is she wrong?


She is a native american, as most of us are.
She just lied about her heritage being "Cherokee"


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> She is a native american, as most of us are.
> She just lied about her heritage being "Cherokee"


How do you know that she lied?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> How do you know that she lied?


Lets just say that the record doesn't support her claim.
I dont know that OJ lied either, but I got a hunch he knows who the "real killer" is.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets just say that the record doesn't support her claim.
> I dont know that OJ lied either, but I got a hunch he knows who the "real killer" is.


What in the record doesn't support her claim?


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> What in the record doesn't support her claim?


The "official nutter records"...


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2017)

QUOTE="Wez, post: 85343, member: 6"

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE



*( " may be considerable in a few centuries " )*


*Yep that's real solid data Wez.....real solid.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> The "official nutter records"...


*White staffer at college newspaper: ‘If you’re white, you’re probably racist’*
*http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/21/white-staffer-at-college-newspaper-if-youre-white-youre-probably-racist/
*


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Is she wrong?


*They're both Liars and that's factual !*


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Wez, post: 85343, member: 6"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a joke you idiot...


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's a joke you idiot...



*Where's the " Joke " link then. Backs up my claim that not only are you a Liar, but also an Idiot.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> What in the record doesn't support her claim?


Read the WAPO link in the thread for clues, gumshoe.
Im not your mom.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> The "official nutter records"...


You buy the "Cherokee" story?
I really dont care.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You buy the "Cherokee" story?
> I really dont care.


I "buy" that you have no proof she is lying.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> I "buy" that you have no proof she is lying.


Did you buy it at the same place you bought the planned parenthood donation story?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you buy it at the same place you bought the planned parenthood donation story?


Planned Parenthood donated nothing to the political campaigns of either candidate.  Planned Parenthood Action Fund Inc, a 501c(4) PAC separate from the Planned Parenthhood 501c(3) corporation, made a major donation, as shown in the chart linked earlier by another poster.


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

No more snarky comments about ice and cold weather??

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/06/21/worst-heatwave-in-decades-will-continue-through-the-end-of-the-week-in-southwest/?utm_term=.9ddc9dff0fad

*Worst heat wave in decades will continue through the end of the week in Southwest*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No more snarky comments about ice and cold weather??
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/06/21/worst-heatwave-in-decades-will-continue-through-the-end-of-the-week-in-southwest/?utm_term=.9ddc9dff0fad
> 
> *Worst heat wave in decades will continue through the end of the week in Southwest*


They are still skiing in Big bear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pocahontas? That would be great, she would be up against Pocahontas II, Kamala Harris.


Too Funny, Pocahontas III.
MSNBC Hires Kamala Harris’ Sister as Political Analyst


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No more snarky comments about ice and cold weather??
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/06/21/worst-heatwave-in-decades-will-continue-through-the-end-of-the-week-in-southwest/?utm_term=.9ddc9dff0fad
> 
> *Worst heat wave in decades will continue through the end of the week in Southwest*


So the worst heat wave in the last 20 years... that's a very, very, very small sample size if your looking at the big picture.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are still skiing in Big bear.


I think you mean Mammoth..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you buy it at the same place you bought the planned parenthood donation story?


You are told what to think from those who through careful emotional manipulation have drawn you in, you just don't see it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Planned Parenthood donated nothing to the political campaigns of either candidate.  Planned Parenthood Action Fund Inc, a 501c(4) PAC separate from the Planned Parenthhood 501c(3) corporation, made a major donation, as shown in the chart linked earlier by another poster.


. . . like I said, he was told that and ate it up, plays right into what he "wants" to think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I think you mean Mammoth..


You are right, thank you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . like I said, he was told that and ate it up, plays right into what he "wants" to think.


Planned parenthood "action fund" represents their namesake, and supports it in kind.
Rats and weasels have cockroach arms to do their dirty work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Planned parenthood "action fund" represents their namesake, and supports it in kind.
> Rats and weasels have cockroach arms to do their dirty work.


Yet you are all for outside money being funneled into a special district election, hypocrite.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you are all for outside money being funneled into a special district election, hypocrite.


I am.
How did it work out for the big donors?

How did it work out in my district?

How did it work out in the Presidential election?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I am.
> How did it work out for the big donors?
> 
> How did it work out in my district?
> ...


How does that effect your hypocrisy?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How does that effect your hypocrisy?


I'm not sure.
Can you tell me what I think about this too?

If I had to guess, Id say the "big donors" are 0-3.

btw, "affect"


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Planned parenthood "action fund" represents their namesake, and supports it in kind.
> Rats and weasels have cockroach arms to do their dirty work.


They can't accept tax money.  All their revenue is donations from citizens who support the Planned Parenthood programs.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

espola said:


> They can't accept tax money.  All their revenue is donations from citizens who support the Planned Parenthood programs.


Weasel logic.


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No more snarky comments about ice and cold weather??
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/06/21/worst-heatwave-in-decades-will-continue-through-the-end-of-the-week-in-southwest/?utm_term=.9ddc9dff0fad
> 
> *Worst heat wave in decades will continue through the end of the week in Southwest*









*Sine Wave........as in the Earth Cycles !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How does that *effect* your hypocrisy?



*Affect vs Effect...?*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are told what to think from those who through careful emotional manipulation have drawn you in, you just don't see it.


Hilarious! You are posting about yourself, correct? I love your self deprecating attitude Rat. Good for you...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Affect vs Effect...?*


Good catch . . . I think?


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Hilarious! You are posting about yourself, correct? I love your self deprecating attitude Rat. Good for you...


No, he was posting about Bernie who got caught with fake news yet again...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, he was posting about Bernie who got caught with fake news yet again...


Really?
Planned parenthood contributions to political campaigns is "fake news"?


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Really?
> Planned parenthood contributions to political campaigns is "fake news"?


No, you saying PP making donations is where you got caught.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, you saying PP making donations is where you got caught.


They did make them.
To the tune of about 38 mil in the last presidential round.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, he was posting about Bernie who got caught with fake news yet again...


They sure love the, "I know you are but what am I?" tactic . . . right at about the maturity level of their emotionally stunted hero Trump, and I assume, that of their own.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They sure love the, "I know you are but what am I?" tactic . . . right at about the maturity level of their emotionally stunted hero Trump, and I assume, that of their own.


Great speech tonight, btw.
I hope you caught some of it.
Totally great.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They sure love the, "I know you are but what am I?" tactic . . . right at about the maturity level of their emotionally stunted hero Trump, and I assume, that of their own.


I see Pence was out collecting donations for his newly formed PAC . . . the one he started the day after hiring a high priced lawyer to represent him in the Russia investigations. I wonder what he'll spend the money on?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see Pence was out collecting donations for his newly formed PAC . . . the one he started the day after hiring a high priced lawyer to represent him in the Russia investigations. I wonder what he'll spend the money on?


He's raising money to hire the russians to help them win more seats.
They did such a great job yesterday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Great speech tonight, btw.
> I hope you caught some of it.
> Totally great.


Only you would think that . . . did you pick up on the part that he said if they could get some Democrats to help they could make the impending healthcare bill, "Much, much better, with their help, beautiful!"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only you would think that . . . did you pick up on the part that he said if they could get some Democrats to help they could make the impending healthcare bill, "Much, much better, with their help, beautiful!"?


You did watch.
I knew it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, you saying PP making donations is where you got caught.


You should take your face out of espola's ass once in awhile and think for yourself.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He's raising money to hire the russians to help them win more seats.
> They did such a great job yesterday.


You do realize those were Republican seats for the last 40 years in Republican heavy districts? Those were special elections to replace those taken into Trump's admin, career politicians. You don't nominate people from risky districts when you hold such a small majority . . . but that's DC politics of which I'm sure you are either unaware or simply don't care. You just wanna, "Make America Great Again!" and take your country back from the career politicians.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You did watch.
> I knew it.


. . . and you missed a lot of what he actually said, "Can't promise anything" . . . how many times did he say that during the campaign?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You should take your face out of espola's ass once in awhile and think for yourself.
> Just a suggestion.


Do you support the Citizens United ruling?


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You should take your face out of espola's ass once in awhile and think for yourself.
> Just a suggestion.


Awww, e's ass helps keep you employed.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you missed a lot of what he actually said, "Can't promise anything" . . . how many times did he say that during the campaign?


I didnt miss anything.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww, e's ass helps keep you employed.


His ass cant afford me.


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you support the Citizens United ruling?


Politics has taken a dark turn since CU money got involved.  The rise of fake news factories.


----------



## Wez (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His ass cant afford me.


Do you only take the jobs where the shit don't stink?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you only take the jobs where the shit don't stink?


Its just basic economics, mixed with business intuition, and human nature.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt miss anything.


Then you would have known Trump had the special election count at 5-0, not as you said 3-0 . . . maybe you no listen to well?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its just basic economics, mixed with business intuition, and human nature.


So who is it you reserve the right to not serve?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then you would have known Trump had the special election count at 5-0, not as you said 3-0 . . . maybe you no listen to well?


My 3-0 was in reference to our conversation.
I brought up three specific examples.

You went lights out on the reply.

Did you hear the one about American steel and American workers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My 3-0 was in reference to our conversation.
> I brought up three specific examples.
> 
> Did you hear the one about American steel and American workers?


The context of our conversation was the special elections.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So who is it you reserve the right to not serve?


espola is too cheap.
Its that simple.

He'd probably back me up on this one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you hear the one about American steel and American workers?


Do you mean like the Keystone pipeline promise of America steel that he gave a waiver to?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The context of our conversation was the special elections.


I brought up three examples.
That is what I referenced in the following post.
Whats your point here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> espola is too cheap.
> Its that simple.
> 
> He'd probably back me up on this one.


. . . and Trump wouldn't pay the full contracted price and then would take you to court and ruin you, he's done it many times before.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I brought up three examples.
> That is what I referenced in the following post.
> Whats your point here?


Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean like the Keystone pipeline promise of America steel that he gave a waiver to?


He gave a waiver on the contract in place.
That deal was negotiated before he was in office.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I thought so.


Weird, you got hooked on that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and Trump wouldn't pay the full contracted price and then would take you to court and ruin you, he's done it many times before.


Ive only not been paid by one person in over twenty years.
Never hired a lawyer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean like the Keystone pipeline promise of America steel that he gave a waiver to?


Dude, you are really losing it. Looks like last night's election meant a little more to you than you want to admit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Great speech tonight, btw.
> I hope you caught some of it.
> Totally great.


Really hit it out of the park, the libs in here can't or don't want to admit it because they have nothing on their side to combat his allure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He's raising money to hire the russians to help them win more seats.
> They did such a great job yesterday.


I think I am going to have my daughter sign up for a Russian class in highschool, much more profitable than Spanish, and she loves Trump. She was so excited when we got a Christmas card from him last year.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He gave a waiver on the contract in place.
> That deal was negotiated before he was in office.


I thought he was the great negotiator? What happened to the Art of the Deal? Not to help American interests?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dude, you are really losing it. Looks like last night's election meant a little more to you than you want to admit.


What do Trump's lies have to do with Republicans voting for Republicans? Oh wait! You may have a point!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought he was the great negotiator? What happened to the Art of the Deal? Not to help American interests?


Those are just windmills, bro.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They sure love the, "I know you are but what am I?" tactic . . . right at about the maturity level of their emotionally stunted hero Trump, and I assume, that of their own.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do Trump's lies have to do with Republicans voting for Republicans? Oh wait! You may have a point!


You are off the rails my friend.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, he was posting about Bernie who got caught with fake news yet again...


Really... what was the fake news? BTW, my son was at the beach all day today. He said they never saw the Sun..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?


Give Rat a break. He's nine beers into his twelve pack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Rachel Maddow needs a shave.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> espola is too cheap.
> Its that simple.
> 
> He'd probably back me up on this one.


Last time I called a plumber I gave him a $20 tip on an $80 job.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Last time I called a plumber I gave him a $20 tip on an $80 job.


I wont do anything for under 200 bucks, but the gesture was nice.


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I wont do anything for under 200 bucks, but the gesture was nice.


You work everyday?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> You work everyday?


On my way out the door.
I have a two hour minimum, which equates to a little over two hundred bucks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> On my way out the door.
> I have a two hour minimum, which equates to a little over two hundred bucks.


I got off cheap then.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I got off cheap then.


I dont make a ton of money, but any guy who only charges 80 bucks for a service call is gonna have a hard time paying his expenses.
Most of my business is on the construction end of things.


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> On my way out the door.
> I have a two hour minimum, which equates to a little over two hundred bucks.


Do you work everyday though?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont make a ton of money, but any guy who only charges 80 bucks for a service call is gonna have a hard time paying his expenses.
> Most of my business is on the construction end of things.


A Dee Do....!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont make a ton of money, but any guy who only charges 80 bucks for a service call is gonna have a hard time paying his expenses.
> Most of my business is on the construction end of things.


I was talking about our super secret meeting of the minds.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I wont do anything for under 200 bucks, but the gesture was nice.


He was installing something in the kitchen of a restaurant owned by one of my wife's friends the day after we found that leak.  He stopped at our house on his way home, and his actual work time was about 20 minutes.  

The last two plumbing problems I fixed myself.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

espola said:


> He was installing something in the kitchen of a restaurant owned by one of my wife's friends the day after we found that leak.  He stopped at our house on his way home, and his actual work time was about 20 minutes.
> 
> The last two plumbing problems I fixed myself.


That's a situation where you can usually get a deal. The guy already made his money and the stop on the way home is extra money.
A two hour minimum makes sense for me, because I'm not a service guy, and I've learned over the years that two hours is the minimum amount of time most jobs eat up by the time you figure on travel, set up, application, and clean up.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you work everyday though?


No.
I work when I want to.


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No.
> I work when I want to.


Are you semi-retired?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No.
> I work when I want to.


That's the beauty of being self employed tradesman.
Work when you want. Make as much money as you need.
Go to soccer tournaments, high school games and never miss a Wave when they're in the ....bu.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you semi-retired?


Shut the fuck up, he doesn't want to have a conversation with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shut the fuck up, he doesn't want to have a conversation with you.


With who?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Please explain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> With who?


The semi retired, super rich, master plumber with good hair.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Please explain.


What don't you understand?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The semi retired, super rich, master plumber with good hair.


The handsome turd chaser.  Lol


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What don't you understand?


What's wrong with the equation as shown?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The handsome turd chaser.  Lol


You guys are too kind.
I am handsome, and have great hair, but Im not super rich.
Just a lowly turd wrangler.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Sine Wave........as in the Earth Cycles !*


e.g y=0.5SIN(6.283t) + 0.028t, y in °C, t in yrs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

espola said:


> What's wrong with the equation as shown?


There is no beef. You know the feeling.

*Where's the Beef - YouTube*
▶ 0:31


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is no beef. You know the feeling.
> 
> *Where's the Beef - YouTube*
> View attachment 1104▶ 0:31


Show me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Those are just windmills, bro.


Yes Sancho, I will take that under advisement.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are off the rails my friend.


I thought it worked quite well . . . birds of a feather and all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shut the fuck up, he doesn't want to have a conversation with you.


You go girl, bitch is jealous, oh my, you go girl, slap that ass and throw that head in the air! . . . oh yeah, and wave that finger girl, oh no you did 'ant!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The semi retired, super rich, master plumber with good hair.


Please, drop the cock and pull your pants up, we are all watching!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Please, drop the cock and pull your pants up, we are all watching!


Who do you think I am, Wez? You got the wrong guy.
Pretty funny though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought it worked quite well . . . birds of a feather and all.


Did you read where I watched MSNBC for a couple hours?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes Sancho, I will take that under advisement.


Who knew you were capable of careful consideration?
Amazing.
Good for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Please, drop the cock and pull your pants up, we are all watching!


There's your creepy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who knew you were capable of careful consideration?
> Amazing.
> Good for you.


Supposedly nuance has become I'ole's new fascination.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


That's about the dumbest thing you have ever posted.

No, I take it back - it's not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who do you think I am, Wez? You got the wrong guy.
> Pretty funny though.


Really, have some dignity. Agreement on every subject known to man (except Father's Day libations, Mimosas are rather weak) is one thing, but personal praise to that extreme crosses over to creepy. IMHO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Really, have some dignity. Agreement on every subject known to man (except Father's Day libations, Mimosas are rather weak) is one thing, but personal praise to that extreme crosses over to creepy. IMHO


You are sounding like a scorned lover.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

espola said:


> That's about the dumbest thing you have ever posted.
> 
> No, I take it back - it's not.


Hawking is a hack, that is all it means.
The left uses him as some sort of shield, just like they do with the Kenyan.
Identity Politics, I believe that is what it is called.
If it bothers you than it is a win for me.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hawking is a hack, that is all it means.
> The left uses him as some sort of shield, just like they do with the Kenyan.
> Identity Politics, I believe that is what it is called.
> If it bothers you than it is a win for me.


That you would post something you obviously know nothing about reinforces my opinion of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2017)

espola said:


> That you would post something you obviously know nothing about reinforces my opinion of you.


What condemnation. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

espola said:


> That you would post something you obviously know nothing about reinforces my opinion of you.


I know nothing about a lot of things, will you say the same thing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know nothing about a lot of things, will you say the same thing?


So you are saying, and hoping to convince others of by attempting to demean intelligence and intelligent people, is that,  "Your ignorance is equal to their knowledge"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are saying, and hoping to convince others of by attempting to demean intelligence and intelligent people, is that,  "Your ignorance is equal to their knowledge"?


Whatever turns you on Husker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever turns you on Husker.


Intelligence does, not self afflicted ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Intelligence does, not self afflicted ignorance.


Whatever turns you on Husker.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

https://youtu.be/vTiH6Itu_aQ


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://youtu.be/vTiH6Itu_aQ


I love it when you people make predictions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://youtu.be/vTiH6Itu_aQ


Sounds devastating, I'm going to buy a jacket and some matches.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are saying, and hoping to convince others of by attempting to demean intelligence and intelligent people, is that,  "Your ignorance is equal to their knowledge"?


Doesnʻt say much about their knowledge does it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know nothing about a lot of things, will you say the same thing?


I didn't think so, I knew it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know nothing about a lot of things, will you say the same thing?


He doesnʻt have to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are saying, and hoping to convince others of by attempting to demean intelligence and intelligent people, is that,  "Your ignorance is equal to their knowledge"?


You have to remember, we are talking about espolas intelligence, that's the game changer. He demeans himself with every post and you are following in his foot steps.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have to remember, we are talking about espolas intelligence, that's the game changer. He demeans himself with every post and you are following in his foot steps.


He's a genius, just ask him.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

espola said:


> I love it when you people make predictions.


What predictions did I make, detective?
btw, funny line.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds devastating, I'm going to buy a jacket and some matches.


Buy an SUV and save the planet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have to remember, we are talking about espolas intelligence, that's the game changer. He demeans himself with every post and you are following in his foot steps.


You seem to question the intellect of anyone who sticks to reality, facts and sides with the accumulative knowledge base of mankind.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to question the intellect of anyone who sticks to reality, facts and sides with the accumulative knowledge base of mankind.


I found out who Dr. De is.  What I don't know is how loser joe found that web link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to question the intellect of anyone who sticks to reality, facts and sides with the accumulative knowledge base of mankind.


Are you talking about the 97%?


----------



## Wez (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to question the intellect of anyone who sticks to reality, facts and sides with the accumulative knowledge base of mankind.


Damn that's quotable...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn that's quotable...


Anything is quotable to a dumb fuck like you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn that's quotable...


He meant, "non specific gender-kind".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn that's quotable...


Daffy seems pretty lucid tonight....
Wonder who he was quoting?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to question the intellect of anyone who sticks to reality, facts and sides with the accumulative knowledge base of mankind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He meant, "non specific gender-kind".


Doesn't that describe the mindless, group think, AKA the left?
Maybe lemmings are gender neutral.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't that describe the mindless, group think, AKA the left?
> Maybe lemmings are gender neutral.


I would explain how close everyone is to being "gender neutral", just another chromosome here or one there, but that is biological science and I'm pretty sure you see that as fake or less than your, "feelings".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would explain how close everyone is to being "gender neutral", just another chromosome here or one there, but that is biological science and I'm pretty sure you see that as fake or less than your, "feelings".


Too deep for me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too deep for me.


You mean nuanced.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn that's quotable...


May want to check with the editor first.
I think cumulative might step in for "accumulative".
Im not the editor, it's just an uneducated guess.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> May want to check with the editor first.
> I think cumulative might step in for "accumulative".
> Im not the editor, it's just an uneducated guess.


. . . and I am only semi-literate, yet it takes all your side has to combat it . . . or like LE often does you just go into attack mode. You know the message I am conveying and it's that message that gets under your skin, apparently or should that be obviously?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I am only semi-literate, yet it takes all your side has to combat it . . . or like LE often does you just go into attack mode. You know the message I am conveying and it's that message that gets under your skin, apparently or should that be obviously?


I just suggested he run it by the editor first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I am only semi-literate, yet it takes all your side has to combat it . . . or like LE often does you just go into attack mode. You know the message I am conveying and it's that message that gets under your skin, apparently or should that be obviously?


Are all welders as smart and condescending as you?
Only a dumbass would vote for and support HRC. You better check yourself, your parents, the snowflake farmers, wouldn't be very proud of your actions around here. Hypocrite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just suggested he run it by the editor first.


I looked it up and I believe I used the proper adjective.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are all welders as smart and condescending as you?
> Only a dumbass would vote for and support HRC. You better check yourself, your parents, the snowflake farmers, wouldn't be very proud of your actions around here. Hypocrite.


A lot of personal attack in that post, nothing of substance and obviously nothing to refute anything I have posted . . . and where have I been a hypocrite?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I looked it up and I believe I used the proper adjective.


If it was me, Id go with cumulative, but Im an uneducated doofus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If it was me, Id go with cumulative, but Im an uneducated doofus.


If you go to the fair go with the scooped out to make a bowl pineapple filled with either chicken or shrimp w/ a scoop of white rice and pineapple chunks on the bottom! Worth the $14, the giant turkey leg? Not so much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If it was me, Id go with cumulative, but Im an uneducated doofus.


No, no, no, you are the smartest guy in the room, this room . . . don't try to fool us with your silly, "I'm a hillbilly, redneck from the hill country of Oceanside" BS.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rachel Maddow needs a shave.


*Shave her Adams apple, of course she might transition the wrong way......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *No, no, no*, you are the smartest guy in the room, this room . . . don't try to fool us with your silly, "I'm a hillbilly, redneck from the hill country of Oceanside" BS.



*Yes ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Shave her Adams apple, of course she might transition the wrong way......*


Scares ya doesn't she? Smart, hard worker, down to earth, humble and liberal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Shave her Adams apple, of course she might transition the wrong way......*


Can you imagine waking up next to that?
 YIKES.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scares ya doesn't she? Smart, hard worker, down to earth, humble and liberal.



*Yeah.....she scares me, about as much as you do.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

BILL NYE SHOW WRITER OK WITH DEATHS OF ‘OLD ASS CONSERVATIVE WHITE MEN’ IF IT SPARKS GUN CONTROL DEBATE
http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/06/24/bill-nye-writer-says-shes-ok-old-ass-conservative-white-men-dying-following-scalise-shooting/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yeah.....she scares me, about as much as you do.....*


Then you will piss yourself when confronted by either of us.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no, no, you are the smartest guy in the room, this room . . . don't try to fool us with your silly, "I'm a hillbilly, redneck from the hill country of Oceanside" BS.


Thanks, rat, but Im not that much smarter than you.
Im just right a lot more often.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks, rat, but Im not that much smarter than you.
> Im just right a lot more often.


"Right" alright.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Right" alright.


Woulda been funnier if you said,  "Alt-right".
See?
I am a little smarter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Woulda been funnier if you said,  "Alt-right".
> See?
> I am a little smarter.


Alt-right is so done, so a couple of months ago.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alt-right is so done, so a couple of months ago.


You're right.
It'll all get filed with russia- gate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're right.
> It'll all get filed with russia- gate.


Is that even a thing anymore? I mean is Trump even a thing anymore? He's kinda made the office of president non-consequential, a side show.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that even a thing anymore? I mean is Trump even a thing anymore? He's kinda made the office of president non-consequential, a side show.


Its a thing, alright.
Burns, dont it.

Like holy water on a vampire.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 24, 2017)

espola said:


> What's wrong with the equation as shown?


No real answer forthcoming....shocking.  Nothing's wrong with it of course, although see "The Black Hole War" for one of those I'm going to get around to it kind of books.  For a walk on the weird side however do check out the www.bibhasde.com site that the nothing burger thing (maybe more like the burger that ate itself) came from.  This is a hilarious info porn site.  Pretty much exactly like Dr. Harry Cox in Everything You Know is Wrong.  This is the guy that was right about the comet.


----------



## Wez (Jun 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks, rat, but Im not that much smarter than you.
> Im just right a lot more often.


If you consider unsupported opinion, "right", than yea, you're right as rain.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> No real answer forthcoming....shocking.  Nothing's wrong with it of course, although see "The Black Hole War" for one of those I'm going to get around to it kind of books.  For a walk on the weird side however do check out the www.bibhasde.com site that the nothing burger thing (maybe more like the burger that ate itself) came from.  This is a hilarious info porn site.  Pretty much exactly like Dr. Harry Cox in Everything You Know is Wrong.  This is the guy that was right about the comet.


Which guy was right about what comet?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Which guy was right about what comet?


Harry Cox.  Firesign Theater. The quote about the comet is about 1 min in.    






Then again, there is stuff like this-the only difference really is one of intent.  Well, and maybe personal boundaries of what one considers humor.






Bibhas De. Electric universe. Thunderbolts project.  A whole cosmology of alternative facts.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Harry Cox.  Firesign Theater. The quote about the comet is about 1 min in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firesign Theater is fiction.  Bibhas De is a frustrated cosmologist whose only published paper is a prediction of the rings around Uranus.  (Seriously).


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Firesign Theater is fiction.  Bibhas De is a frustrated cosmologist whose only published paper is a prediction of the rings around Uranus.  (Seriously).


Well, La-dee-frick-in-DA!


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Bibhas De is a frustrated cosmologist whose only published paper is a prediction of the rings around Uranus.  (Seriously).


And apparently with an axe to grind.



espola said:


> Firesign Theater is fiction.


Maybe more than that.  Ridicule is weaponized humor.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then you will piss yourself when confronted by either of us.



*Funny....I've dealt with jackasses like you my whole life, you're no different than the last " Puffer " fish...*

*AS for Maddow, yeah I'd cut her some slack because she's a woman....*


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> And apparently with an axe to grind.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe more than that.  Ridicule is weaponized humor.


I still don't know what the problem is with Hawking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> I still don't know what the problem is with Hawking.


Stephen Hawking issues dire warning: ‘Humans need to leave Earth’
Justin Haskins 7 hours
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/25/stephen-hawking-issues-dire-warning-humans-need-to-leave-earth/


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stephen Hawking issues dire warning: ‘Humans need to leave Earth’
> Justin Haskins 7 hours
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/25/stephen-hawking-issues-dire-warning-humans-need-to-leave-earth/


As usual, your headlines don't match the content.






Test signal until 1:45.


----------



## Wez (Jun 25, 2017)

http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-fi-electricity-solar/

*California invested heavily in solar power. Now there's so much that other states are sometimes paid to take it*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> As usual, your headlines don't match the content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hanapaa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its a thing, alright.
> Burns, dont it.
> 
> Like holy water on a vampire.


If having an unaware, naive, well undereducated, cronyism motivated, rube of liar, that only superficially addresses his campaign promises (yet way under delivers) is your idea of good for the country then you got what you wanted. What next Trump tells us to use soda pop to water crops and coal as fertilizer and 35% of the people believe him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

espola said:


> I still don't know what the problem is with Hawking.


The directive seems to be to demean all intelligent life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If having an unaware, naive, well undereducated, cronyism motivated, rube of liar, that only superficially addresses his campaign promises (yet way under delivers) is your idea of good for the country then you got what you wanted. What next Trump tells us to use soda pop to water crops and coal as fertilizer and 35% of the people believe him?


yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The directive seems to be to demean all intelligent life.


Don't flatter yourself


----------



## Wez (Jun 26, 2017)

Rick is painful to listen to...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1603422099689274


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-fi-electricity-solar/
> 
> *California invested heavily in solar power. Now there's so much that other states are sometimes paid to take it*



*I posted a similar scenario about California and their bassakwards thinking in regards to shutting down FULLY functional power plants so as to keep the kilowatt charges up.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Rick is painful to listen to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Al Franken is quoting a failed Premise that the Koch Bros funded to show the failure.*

*I don't see your point in bringing up a Rat Trap set up by Al Franken.*
*He knows nothing about the subject that he's trying to support and Rick Perry *
*has years of knowledge on the subject, all Rick Perry is Proposing is let's have *
*an HONEST discussion about a subject that has been proven to have a failed Premise.*

*Seems quite Valid.*
*Al Franken needs to go back to school.....*


----------



## Wez (Jun 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *He knows nothing about the subject that he's trying to support *


What part did he get wrong?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> What part did he get wrong?


*The Premise......*


----------



## Wez (Jun 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The Premise......*


Can you be more specific?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you be more specific?



*Specific in what direction ?*

*You're making the case, lay out the groundwork of your argument.*


----------



## Wez (Jun 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Specific in what direction ?*
> 
> *You're making the case, lay out the groundwork of your argument.*


My argument is Franken handed Perry his ass by describing the Scientific process to someone who heads up a major US agency.  What is your argument?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't flatter yourself


If I thought of myself as intelligent do you really think I would spend time in here trying to correct your ignorance? . . . I see it as the blind helping the blind.


----------



## Wez (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If I thought of myself as intelligent do you really think I would spend time in here


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If I thought of myself as intelligent do you really think I would spend time in here trying to correct your ignorance? . . . I see it as the blind helping the blind.


Your false humility is hilarious and flattering as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your false humility is hilarious and flattering as well.


Don't forget pathetic...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your false humility is hilarious and flattering as well.


Well, I certainly don't just parrot others posts as if it means something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your false humility is hilarious and flattering as well.


Hard to hide an elite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't forget pathetic...


Oh yeah, there you are, hi Shemp!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I am only semi-literate, yet it takes all your side has to combat it . . . or like LE often does you just go into attack mode. You know the message I am conveying and it's that message that gets under your skin, apparently or should that be obviously?


Flattering yourself again.  I got that message a long time ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I am only semi-literate, yet it takes all your side has to combat it . . . or like LE often does you just go into attack mode. You know the message I am conveying and it's that message that gets under your skin, apparently or should that be obviously?


No doubt that's why you put me on ignore.  Glad to see you've applied some foundation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well, I certainly don't just parrot others posts as if it means something.


For example?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

What a kook, this is your go to guy?

*Stephen Hawking says Trump could push Earth over brink...*

*Will cause '250 degree temperatures like VENUS'...** 
*
_*Audience in tears...*_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yeah, there you are, hi Shemp!


Hey jackass.....er aaaahhhh..... Daffy


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 4, 2017)

I found this article of interest. Grest point towards the end about trust..

http://conservativetribune.com/global-warming-study-cancelled/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=TheFederalistPapers&utm_content=2017-07-04&utm_campaign=manualpost


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2017)

Wez said:


>


*Better watch what you post or you'll get a visit from Mike Dyson.......*


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2017)

Wez said:


>


*Which one is not like the other three ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Delingpole: Climate Mafia Caught Tampering With Evidence — Again


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Delingpole: Climate Mafia Caught Tampering With Evidence — Again


Only a matter of time.


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)

You would think after 214 pages of debunking AGW nonsense from the right, some minds would start to evolve, but no...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You would think after 214 pages of debunking AGW nonsense from the right, some minds would start to evolve, but no...


I have already proved hawking is nuts, as are the 97%. Maybe it's time for you to evaluate your position and your anti American ways.


----------



## Booter (Jul 5, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I found this article of interest. Grest point towards the end about trust..
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/global-warming-study-cancelled/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=TheFederalistPapers&utm_content=2017-07-04&utm_campaign=manualpost


You have been duped and are spreading misinformation.  The entire article you posted just oozes with bullshit.  How in the hell can you be that stupid?  Typical rightwing bullshit - idiots!  Stop making America weak and try to think a little for yourself.

Below is the related press release from the Univ. Of Manitoba which states:

The Science Team of the Canadian Research Icebreaker CCGS Amundsen has cancelled the first leg of the 2017 Expedition due to complications associated with the southward motion of hazardous Arctic sea ice, caused by climate change.

This regrettably postpones the much-anticipated Hudson Bay System Study (BaySys) involving 40 scientists from five universities across Canada. Timing was key for this $17 million, four-year, University of Manitoba-led project.

The need to deal with extreme ice conditions in the south meant the ship would arrive too late on site to meet research objectives. 

The research of our scientists clearly indicate that climate change is not something that is going to happen in the future – it is already here. Research results from scientists onboard the Amundsen and innovative Networks like ArcticNet show the impacts of climate change in Canada’s Arctic and Arctic Ocean affect not only northern ecosystems and communities, but also the environments and people living in the south of Canada – as so dramatically seen off the coast of Newfoundland.

The provision of the best information possible is essential for proper planning, decision–making and adaptation to the realities of climate change.

This experience, and climate change conditions currently affecting Churchill, Man., clearly illustrates that Canada is ill prepared to deal with the realities of climate change.

http://news.umanitoba.ca/large-canadian-arctic-climate-change-study-cancelled-due-to-climate-change/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Booter said:


> You have been duped and are spreading misinformation.  The entire article you posted just oozes with bullshit.  How in the hell can you be that stupid?  Typical rightwing bullshit - idiots!  Stop making America weak and try to think a little for yourself.
> 
> Below is the related press release from the Univ. Of Manitoba which states:
> 
> ...


Are they cleaning your ward?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they cleaning your ward?


Proof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Proof.


Are you and Scooter in the same wing?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you and Scooter in the same wing?


You must be careful what you pretend to be, because in the end, you are what you pretend to be -- Kurt Vonnegut, Mother Night


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 5, 2017)

espola said:


> You must be careful what you pretend to be, because in the end, you are what you pretend to be -- Kurt Vonnegut, Mother Night


"Poof"


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Poof"


Infoporn such as
http://conservativetribune.com/glob...tm_content=2017-07-04&utm_campaign=manualpost
has been "poofed" twice by my count just on this thread.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 6, 2017)

Can't sleep tonight anyway, and its been awhile since I tried my hand at ripping the scab off one of these.  So let's do this.  



Sheriff Joe said:


> Delingpole: Climate Mafia Caught Tampering With Evidence — Again


The claim, from our faker friend Tony Heller (aka Steven Goddard) is that the satellite temperature data used to compile this  graph (currently displayed on RSS website, 2017) 

 

has been fraudulently manipulated compared to a previous version (RSS website, 2016)


If one superimposes the graphs, the differences generally fall within the previously defined blue confidence interval.  

 

So what's different about the two graphs? (the yellow CIMP5 projection is the same)  1) RSS deployed new software to compensate for orbital decay and other things that have already been discussed on this thread.  Notably, UAH, no friend of climate consensus there, updated theirs at about the same time. 2) The older graph is from 80S-80N whereas the newer graph 70S-80N. 3) The newer graph will have a somewhat different running mean that accommodates the temp data from the intervening year (which was a hot one). Without the raw data its hard to sort that out, although the software update is probably the biggest variable IMO.   What's funny is that in his hurry to take a shit on something, Heller misses his chance to throw shade at the real import of the graphs, which is that observed warming is not quite matching CIMP-5.  Like I've said on here before, if you don't mind getting your feet wet, AGW gives us a chance to follow a rapid pulse of thermal energy through planetary systems and learn about mixing.  

Anyway, here's the latest side by side for different software versions utilized by RSS and UAH using data from the NASA satellites
(source: http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/JCLI-D-16-0768.1).  Pretty similar really.  And keep in mind that RSS is to Carbon Brief as UAH is to Watt's Up with That.  So if somebody's cheating, they're doing it the same way.


.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 6, 2017)

But if you want to talk about manipulating data towards a particular outcome our friend Heller can show you the way.  Referencing back to the previously linked http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/07/05/delingpole-climate-mafia-caught-tampering-with-the-evidence-again/, scanning down the article we see this graph.

 

One thing that flags about the above graph is that on the wood for trees graphing site whoever plotted this specified an interval of 60 to smooth the data.  That's a strange interval.  So lets just go to wood for trees site ourselves and graph the exact same data but without the smoothing (I also included UAH 5 as well as UAH 6 for comparison, same offset, I didn't bother with the trend lines because I consider them effectively worthless with out some metric on the scatter.  Anyway, this is what the plot now looks like.  

 

So if you want to cheat, that's how its done.  I wonder how many smoothing values he had to punch in before it worked out the right way.  One might ask, "Hey, isn't he doing the exact same thing he's accusing the scientists of doing".  And the answer would be yes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> View attachment 1176


I like that graph.
Not alarming, and not unlike the interactive graphs I have created and posted in the past.
woodfortrees is a great site and even fun for the average joe, like me.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

There is literally no amount of debunking of junk science you can do that would ever change the mind of a nutter.

When their information changes, they just dig in deeper.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like that graph.
> Not alarming, and not unlike the interactive graphs I have created and posted in the past.
> woodfortrees is a great site and even fun for the average joe, like me.


I recall you using data sets that had been debunked by their own creators.  It's amazing what you can do when you don't care about its validity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like that graph.
> Not alarming, and not unlike the interactive graphs I have created and posted in the past.
> woodfortrees is a great site and even fun for the average joe, like me.


They are pretty too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> But if you want to talk about manipulating data towards a particular outcome our friend Heller can show you the way.  Referencing back to the previously linked http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/07/05/delingpole-climate-mafia-caught-tampering-with-the-evidence-again/, scanning down the article we see this graph.
> 
> View attachment 1173
> 
> ...


I am glad she is on your side,

*WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!! Chelsea Clinton shares climate clickbait garbage from WaPo, hilarity ensues*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Weird Science, see what happens when you look for the truth?
*SHOCK CLAIM: Temp Adjustments Account For 'Nearly All Warming'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

AREN'T FOSSIL FUELS GREAT? THEY MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND.
*Oil exports, illegal for decades, now fuel Texas port boom...*


----------



## Booter (Jul 6, 2017)

Shitstain, if you could finish that Associates Degree at Trump University you might be considered for their Platinum level classes for only $30K a year.


----------



## Booter (Jul 6, 2017)

Climate change researchers cancel expedition because of climate change.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/climate-change-study-1.4157216


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Booter said:


> Shitstain, if you could finish that Associates Degree at Trump University you might be considered for their Platinum level classes for only $30K a year.


Shitstain is one of my terms of endearment for the Kenyan-illegitimate bastard child.
Please treat him with all the respect I do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Booter said:


> Climate change researchers cancel expedition because of climate change.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/climate-change-study-1.4157216


Have you ever read this?
*Global Warming Alarmists Caught Doctoring '97-Percent Consensus ...*
https://www.forbes.com/.../global-warming-alarmists-caught-doctoring-97-percent-conse...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Solar Fannie Mae: Worse Than Subsidizing Fake Energy? Mandating We Buy It


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

espola said:


> I recall you using data sets that had been debunked by their own creators.  It's amazing what you can do when you don't care about its validity.


Reminds me of how Trump just says whatever, whenever and then maybe just the opposite a few minutes later with no consideration for the truth whatsoever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

espola said:


> I recall you using data sets that had been debunked by their own creators.  It's amazing what you can do when you don't care about its validity.


Irony Alert


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of how Trump just says whatever, whenever and then maybe just the opposite a few minutes later with no consideration for the truth whatsoever.


Whatever.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Its only a matter of time before the waste solids sink to the bottom.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You would think after 214 pages of debunking AGW nonsense from the right, some minds would start to evolve, but no...



*Wez....you're out of your league on this matter. Go back to basic insults and chiding....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez....you're out of your league on this matter. Go back to basic insults and chiding....*


He's a team player, but he's the guy who screws the pooch because he thought he was Messi, when he's really the little Asian guy in "Kicking and Screaming".


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2017)

Booter said:


> You have been duped and are spreading misinformation.  The entire article you posted just oozes with bullshit.  How in the hell can you be that stupid?  Typical rightwing bullshit - idiots!  Stop making America weak and try to think a little for yourself.
> 
> Below is the related press release from the Univ. Of Manitoba which states:
> 
> ...


I think you might want to read what I posted along with the link...

The part about trust.

But if you want to debate the merits of the article that's fine as well.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> But if you want to talk about manipulating data towards a particular outcome our friend Heller can show you the way.  Referencing back to the previously linked http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/07/05/delingpole-climate-mafia-caught-tampering-with-the-evidence-again/, scanning down the article we see this graph.
> 
> View attachment 1173
> 
> ...


Please show a larger sample size.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Please show a larger sample size.


Of what population?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2017)

Berkshire Shareholder Meeting 2015

Up to now, climate change has not produced more frequent nor more costly hurricanes nor other weather- related events covered by insurance. As a consequence, U.S. super-cat rates have fallen steadily in recent years, which is why we have backed away from that business. If super-cats become costlier and more frequent, the likely – though far from certain – effect on Berkshire’s insurance business would be to make it larger and more profitable.

_As a citizen, you may understandably find climate change keeping you up nights. As a homeowner in a low-lying area, you may wish to consider moving. _*But when you are thinking only as a shareholder of a major insurer, climate change should not be on your list of worries. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

It's a start,
*Now Turkey Retreats From Paris Climate Pact...*


----------



## Wez (Jul 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *But when you are thinking only as a shareholder of a major insurer, climate change should not be on your list of worries. *


Of course not, they exclude or flat out won't insure any warming related disaster coverage.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course not, they exclude or flat out won't insure any warming related disaster coverage.


I read the point they were making to be that if there were an increase in global warming disasters people would buy insurance to cover it, thus more opportunity for Hathaway to make money.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course not, they exclude or flat out won't insure any warming related disaster coverage.


Makes sense. Insurance isn't worried about its exposure to climate-change-related claims because those would be largely excluded from coverage.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2017)

Trump pledged on Thursday to reverse actions instigated by President Barack Obama designed to tackle climate change and called for fewer environmental regulations. He vowed to "cancel the Paris agreement," referring to the 2015 Cop21 meeting in Paris in which global leaders pledged to limit the increase in global average temperature to well below 2 degrees Celsius above pre-industrial levels. 

However, the comments seem to jar with actions that Trump is taking to protect his golf course in Ireland, where global warming is being cited as a justification to build a coastal structure to prevent erosion at his resort.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/27/think-trump-dismisses-climate-change-think-again.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course not, they exclude or flat out won't insure any warming related disaster coverage.


Pay a higher premium and they won't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

espola said:


> I read the point they were making to be that if there were an increase in global warming disasters people would buy insurance to cover it, thus more opportunity for Hathaway to make money.


Holy crap!!  You read!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump pledged on Thursday to reverse actions instigated by President Barack Obama designed to tackle climate change and called for fewer environmental regulations. He vowed to "cancel the Paris agreement," referring to the 2015 Cop21 meeting in Paris in which global leaders pledged to limit the increase in global average temperature to well below 2 degrees Celsius above pre-industrial levels.
> 
> However, the comments seem to jar with actions that Trump is taking to protect his golf course in Ireland, where global warming is being cited as a justification to build a coastal structure to prevent erosion at his resort.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/27/think-trump-dismisses-climate-change-think-again.html


It's called risk management.  Happens at all coastal properties.....You know?  Erosion? lol  Where do they find you people?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's called risk management.  Happens at all coastal properties.....You know?  Erosion? lol  Where do they find you people?


Didn't read much of the article eh?

The application, which was filed on May 10 and available online, states that there are a number of environmental reasons to allow the wall; to protect the "very serious loss of habitat" that has been caused by the "retreat of the coastline." 

"The majority of the Irish dune system and virtually all west of Ireland systems are retreating (due to sea level rise and increased Atlantic storminess)," a report connected to the application states. "The evidence for increased storm activity associated with climate change suggests that erosion will accelerate," it said, estimating that if the current rate of erosion is allowed continue "it will result in a significant loss of habitat, and infrastructure."

 . . . but of course you living a purely partisan existence void of reasoning you will ignore that as well.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't read much of the article eh?
> 
> The application, which was filed on May 10 and available online, states that there are a number of environmental reasons to allow the wall; to protect the "very serious loss of habitat" that has been caused by the "retreat of the coastline."
> 
> ...


One thing was definitely clear and that's Buffet/Berkshire's awareness of climate change. That issue is resolved all over the world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Makes sense. Insurance isn't worried about its exposure to climate-change-related claims because those would be largely excluded from coverage.


They aren't worried because they won't happen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> One thing was definitely clear and that's Buffet/Berkshire's awareness of climate change. That issue is resolved all over the world.


Clear as mud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's called risk management.  Happens at all coastal properties.....You know?  Erosion? lol  Where do they find you people?


I wonder if they know where sand comes from?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if they know where sand comes from?


Don't leave us hanging.  Where?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Don't leave us hanging.  Where?


"The tides comes in and the tide goes out, you can't explain THAT!"


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Shitstain, if you could finish that Associates Degree at Trump University you might be considered for their Platinum level classes for only $30K a year.


*If you would have gone to College you would know GW/CC is based on a false premise, so suck it up ya lemming....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Don't leave us hanging.  Where?



*Spola's butt, it starts with an " S ".....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't read much of the article eh?
> 
> The application, which was filed on May 10 and available online, states that there are a number of environmental reasons to allow the wall; to protect the "very serious loss of habitat" that has been caused by the "retreat of the coastline."
> 
> ...


The one thing I donʻt ignore is the lack of details regarding erosion and the magnitudes of.  People like Buffet and Trump Insure others or their interest against the unknown while you ignorantly opine about the unknown as if it is known.  Both hope that the policy will expire without a claim albeit one more than the other.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> One thing was definitely clear and that's Buffet/Berkshire's awareness of climate change. That issue is resolved all over the world.


If it was clear he wouldnʻt be Insuring it genius.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Makes sense. Insurance isn't worried about its exposure to climate-change-related claims because those would be largely excluded from coverage.


Leave this up to the actuaries.  Lol!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The tides comes in and the tide goes out, you can't explain THAT!"


The tides dont play a major role in sand production or distribution.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if they know where sand comes from?


Their ass.  Theyʻve been told to pack it so much.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If it was clear he wouldnʻt be Insuring it genius.


Oh he's insuring climate change? Remind me where he says that? I wonder how that works. But good point!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Oh he's insuring climate change? Remind me where he says that? I wonder how that works. But good point!


At the shareholders meetings.  The particular one I quoted was from 2015 that Espola read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Oh he's insuring climate change? Remind me where he says that? I wonder how that works. But good point!


It works by taking in more premiums than claims paid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

*Gore compares climate fight to slavery, gay rights, apartheid...*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

I read that, too. Berkshire acknowledges the significant loss of natural habitat and infrastructure that will ensue  from climate change. Tough to understand when your head is filled with your own noise. You're the guy who thinks Russia is communist.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I read that, too. Berkshire acknowledges the significant loss of natural habitat and infrastructure that will ensue  from climate change. Tough to understand when your head is filled with your own noise. You're the guy who thinks *Russia is communist*.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleptocracy


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> One thing was definitely clear and that's Buffet/Berkshire's awareness of climate change.


Can you provide me a period in time that climate change was not happening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Can you provide me a period in time that climate change was not happening.


No, not now and not evah.
Lets just follow the money and that will bear fruit.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Can you provide me a period in time that climate change was not happening.


"Climate Change" is not the important part of the discussion.  Since the industrial revolution, AGW has become the relevant discussion.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, not now and not evah.
> Lets just follow the money and that will bear fruit.





Multi Sport said:


> Can you provide me a period in time that climate change was not happening.


You think I'm going to debate with scientific consensus? Can I tell you the Earth revolves around the sun because of my research? No. As Joe points out, follow the money. The reason there is an anti-science side to the debate is because we are a fossil-fuel based economy and the oil companies' money has created a fake "debate."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You think I'm going to debate with scientific consensus? Can I tell you the Earth revolves around the sun because of my research? No. As Joe points out, follow the money. The reason there is an anti-science side to the debate is because we are a fossil-fuel based economy and the oil companies' money has created a fake "debate."


Yes, the science side has no need or want for money.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, the science side has no need or want for money.


Science needs funding like anything else, difference is, it doesn't rely on a false narrative to further it's profits.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Science needs funding like anything else, difference is, it doesn't rely on a false narrative to further it's profits.


There will always be research, folks. When it reveals issues (such as the NFL concussion research and climate change and tobacco) that threaten massive corporate profits, there are no limits to the lengths that those threatened will go to via media campaigns, character assassination, falsifying its own research, etc., to protect their position. For some reason, the right now believes, as I have stated, that the scientific research side as the power. Somehow we find conservative politics telling us that while telling us that the white hetero male is the oppressed, labor (in an economy where wages are stagnant) wields too much power over management, etc. SMH.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Climate Change" is not the important part of the discussion.  Since the industrial revolution, AGW has become the relevant discussion.


Actually Wez, the discussion is not AGW. Everyone knows that AGW exist, but the question is to what extent it is affecting the environment.  

Is it so bad that we need to shutter the coal industry and do away with gasoline powered vehicles? Or is it having such a minor impact that we can continue business as usual?

The problem is you can't just use data. Scientist have gone on record saying that we are still exiting the past ice age, so that would mean the Earth is warming. If the that's true, how much warming is just naturally happening? What percent is AGW?


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually Wez, the discussion is not AGW. *Everyone knows that AGW exist*, but the question is to what extent it is affecting the environment.
> 
> Is it so bad that we need to shutter the coal industry and do away with gasoline powered vehicles? Or is it having such a minor impact that we can continue business as usual?
> 
> The problem is you can't just use data. Scientist have gone on record saying that we are still exiting the past ice age, so that would mean the Earth is warming. If the that's true, how much warming is just naturally happening? What percent is AGW?


Quite a few people in power (and chumps here) don't think AGW is real.  The coal industry is shuttering itself.  Having a discussion about what to do with AGW is very healthy.  Arguing that it isn't something we should prepare for because it is not real or at least not something we should care about, is not healthy.  Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Science needs funding like anything else, difference is, it doesn't rely on a false narrative to further it's profits.


That is exactly what it counts on, plus peoples fears. Other peoples fears.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is exactly what it counts on, plus peoples fears. Other peoples fears.


Science counts on fears? So if we weren't afraid of things, we wouldn't have scientific research? I think earlier today you called me a weirdo and now you write this? Give me the science about pots and kettles.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is exactly what it counts on, plus peoples fears. Other peoples fears.


Media stokes emotions, science doesn't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Science needs funding like anything else, difference is, it doesn't rely on a false narrative to further it's profits.


How is this for a false narrative, fear mongering.
Scientists Claim Hundreds of U.S. Cities May Not Survive Rising Waters…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Media stokes emotions, science doesn't.


Can you please tell me what side of the fence the media is on?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is this for a false narrative, fear mongering.
> Scientists Claim Hundreds of U.S. Cities May Not Survive Rising Waters…


we knew about miami, where it's already happening. New York started to reveal when the wall street subway station flooded a couple of years ago. where is the false narrative, exactly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Science counts on fears? So if we weren't afraid of things, we wouldn't have scientific research? I think earlier today you called me a weirdo and now you write this? Give me the science about pots and kettles.


It was fucking weirdo, get your fact straight.
Scientists Claim Hundreds of U.S. Cities May Not Survive Rising Waters…
Fear. Count on it.
*Al Gore: climate change is the 'biggest challenge our civilisation faces ...*
▶ 3:00
www.bbc.com/.../al-gore-climate-change-is-the-biggest-challenge-o...
Jul 7, 2014


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please tell me what side of the fence the media is on?


well joey, let's unpack that question in the face of the Breitbart article that you just sent, screaming about all the cities going underwater...in their overwrought effort to cite the union of concerned scientists' study.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> we knew about miami, where it's already happening. New York started to reveal when the wall street subway station flooded a couple of years ago. where is the false narrative, exactly?


Fake news


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please tell me what side of the fence the media is on?


Both, why do you ask?  http://adage.com/article/media/fox-msnbc-neck-neck-ratings-viewers-monitor-trump/309224/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news


There you go again. You're totally my oldest son, when he was 5 and he would hear things he didn't want to hear, so he would run away with his fingers in his ears.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Can you provide me a period in time that climate change was not happening.


Can you provide me a period in time when climate change was driven by human activity?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually Wez, the discussion is not AGW. Everyone knows that AGW exist, but the question is to what extent it is affecting the environment.
> 
> Is it so bad that we need to shutter the coal industry and do away with gasoline powered vehicles? Or is it having such a minor impact that we can continue business as usual?
> 
> The problem is you can't just use data. Scientist have gone on record saying that we are still exiting the past ice age, so that would mean the Earth is warming. If the that's true, how much warming is just naturally happening? What percent is AGW?


If the brakes on your SUV fail as you are headed for a cliff, don't worry, just open a window and put out your arm..  Air resistance braking has always been dependable


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Can you provide me a period in time when climate change was driven by human activity?


I dont think anyone can do that.
Can you?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think anyone can do that.
> Can you?


Yes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Yes.


AGW is "driving climate change"?
Not "influencing"
Not "impacting"
Either of which are still unproven.
You are an exceedingly arrogant prognosticator.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> AGW is "driving climate change"?
> You are an exceedingly arrogant prognosticator.


It's so easy after the first time, right?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Can you provide me a period in time when *climate change was driven by human activity?*


*"Driven"?*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Yes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> It's so easy after the first time, right?


https://www.theguardian.com/science/occams-corner/2013/sep/17/scientific-studies-wrong

Its funny hpw you put so much faith in Science. What drives Science? Man. Is man greedy? Yes.  Is man incorruptible? No. 

Please continue...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> AGW is "driving climate change"?
> Not "influencing"
> Not "impacting"
> Either of which are still unproven.
> You are an exceedingly arrogant prognosticator.


That is one of the lefts' tricky words, they have a bunch of em.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2017/07/09/the-real-cause-of-climate-change-over-the-last-millennium/ …


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/science/occams-corner/2013/sep/17/scientific-studies-wrong
> 
> Its funny hpw you put so much faith in Science. What drives Science? Man. Is man greedy? Yes.  Is man incorruptible? No.
> 
> Please continue...


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2017/07/09/the-real-cause-of-climate-change-over-the-last-millennium/ …


Is that twitter's latest theory?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Is that twitter's latest theory?


Dont you have a climate to drive?
Better get out there and drive before it decides to drive itself without your permission.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *"Driven"?*


We are fortunate to have video of Magoo actually driving "climate change".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> We are fortunate to have video of Magoo actually driving "climate change".


Ill be damned.
He really is driving the climate.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> We are fortunate to have video of Magoo actually driving "climate change".


I didn't think you had any  appetite for a real discussion, as usual.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> I didn't think you had any  appetite for a real discussion, as usual.


Magoo!!!! It's not as if you want to have a "real" discussion...
You have adventures...attempting to lead the unknowing into what you believe is the truth.
You don't have discussions and you don't have a sense of humor either....your ego won't allow for a sense of humor.
Nap time for you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


That all you got? 

Please continue...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


>


Whats that mean?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whats that mean?


Arrhenius formula for greenhouse effect -- thermal forcing is proportional to the natural logarithm of the ratio of increase in CO2 concentration.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That all you got?
> 
> Please continue...


That's all you're worth.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Arrhenius formula for greenhouse effect -- thermal forcing is proportional to the natural logarithm of the ratio of increase in CO2 concentration.


That has nothing to do with the graph you posted it with.
That graph deals with a different "driver", so to speak.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> That has nothing to do with the graph you posted it with.
> That graph deals with a different "driver", so to speak.


It's a rebuttal.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> It's a rebuttal.


Do you believe the greenhouse theory is comprehensive enough to over shaddow every other dynamic within our climate system?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> That's all you're worth.


Sure.

Please continue...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do you believe the greenhouse theory is comprehensive enough to refute every other dynamic within our climate system?


He does. He loves to post stuff from back when he was born.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do you believe the greenhouse theory is comprehensive enough to over shaddow every other dynamic within our climate system?


Whaddaya got?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Whaddaya got?


Classic... answer a question with a question. And a lame one at that...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Whaddaya got?


Take a look at the Tallbloke link.
The sun doesnt rise and set on the greenhouse theory.

The earth has its own checks and balances in play, and the sun just may be conducting the orchestra.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> It's a rebuttal.


I had no idea you were now checking guys underwear as well..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/13/wimbledon-junior-player-forced-change-blue-underwear-umpire/


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Take a look at the Tallbloke link.
> The sun doesnt rise and set on the greenhouse theory.
> 
> The earth has its own checks and balances in play, and the sun just may be conducting the orchestra.


You have well rehearsed.  Maybe you can get a paying gig.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> You have well rehearsed.  Maybe you can get a paying gig.


I have a paying gig, protecting the health of the nation.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have a paying gig, protecting the health of the nation.


From the bottom down.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/science/occams-corner/2013/sep/17/scientific-studies-wrong


Huge difference between Scientific studies eventually proved wrong by further research and experimentation, and political opinions based on no research or experimentation.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Huge difference between Scientific studies eventually proved wrong by further research and experimentation, and political opinions based on no research or experimentation.


The greenhouse theory espola posted has been proven unreliable.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

From wiki,
"In his calculation Arrhenius included the feedback from changes from changes in water vapor as well as latitudinal effects, but he omitted clouds, convection of heat upward in the atmosphere and other essential factors. His work is currently seen less as an accurate quantification of global warming, than as the first demonstration that increases in atmospheric c02 will cause global warming, everything else being equal."

In other words, he left out the major checks and balances, known, and unknown, and is left with a theory that works most of the time under controlled laboratory conditions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> From wiki,
> "In his calculation Arrhenius included the feedback from changes from changes in water vapor as well as latitudinal effects, but he omitted clouds, convection of heat upward in the atmosphere and other essential factors. His work is currently seen less as an accurate quantification of global warming, than as the first demonstration that increases in atmospheric c02 will cause global warming, everything else being equal."
> 
> In other words, he left out the major checks and balances, known, and unknown, and is left with a theory that works most of the time under controlled laboratory conditions.


You are just a crazy denier.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> From wiki,
> "In his calculation Arrhenius included the feedback from changes from changes in water vapor as well as latitudinal effects, but he omitted clouds, convection of heat upward in the atmosphere and other essential factors. His work is currently seen less as an accurate quantification of global warming, than as the first demonstration that increases in atmospheric c02 will cause global warming, everything else being equal."
> 
> In other words, he left out the major checks and balances, known, and unknown, and is left with a theory that works most of the time under controlled laboratory conditions.


Arrhenius himself based his formula in measurements made in the open atmosphere.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Huge difference between Scientific studies eventually proved wrong by further research and experimentation, and political opinions based on no research or experimentation.


So your reasoning is that a false scientific narrative was eventually proven wrong by another scientific theory that was supported by scientific studies?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Arrhenius himself based his formula in measurements made in the open atmosphere.


His theory relies on three components being increased at a synchronized rate, and the absence of interaction from known and unknown forces crucial to earth's climate dynamic.
In other words, unreliable within the context of actual climate application.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just a crazy denier.


Don't forget deplorable.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So your reasoning is that a false scientific narrative was eventually proven wrong by another scientific theory that was supported by scientific studies?


No idea what you just said.

What I am saying is, as long as the quest for knowledge is driven by research and experimentation to prove results, and not by political stance, we will be ok.  Mankind is constantly making decisions on incomplete knowledge, that's how we progress.  We should make decisions based on current knowledge from Science, not current political fighting with greed motives.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His theory relies on three components being increased at a synchronized rate, and the absence of interaction from known and unknown forces crucial to earth's climate dynamic.
> In other words, unreliable within the context of actual climate application.


How many classes in physics, chemistry and/or physical chemistry have you completed?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> How many classes in physics, chemistry and/or physical chemistry have you completed?


More importantly, how many did Algore complete?
How much money has Algore made with this crusade?
Just wondering.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> More importantly, how many did Algore complete?
> How much money has Algore made with this crusade?
> Just wondering.....


I wonder how much energy we could generate if we burned his fat ass?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea what you just said.
> 
> What I am saying is, as long as the quest for knowledge is driven by research and experimentation to prove results, and not by political stance, we will be ok.  Mankind is constantly making decisions on incomplete knowledge, that's how we progress.  We should make decisions based on current knowledge from Science, not current political fighting with greed motives.


Here's a good read for you.

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18949-the-history-of-ice-on-earth/


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> How many classes in physics, chemistry and/or physical chemistry have you completed?


Do you have a Doctorate in Physics? Or Chemistry?


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Here's a good read for you.
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18949-the-history-of-ice-on-earth/


Thanks, was there a message you wanted me to take away?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

*Delingpole: Elon Musk, Solar Snake-Oil Salesman, Hits a New Mark…*






Dario Cantatore/Getty 
by James Delingpole14 Jul 20174

14 Jul, 2017 14 Jul, 2017
*My top financial advice for the week: #shortTesla.*
Actually, this has been my top financial advice for some time. But it’s starting to look cannier and cannier as Elon Musk’s taxpayer-funded business empire begins to crumble and more and more people start to ask awkward questions like: “This solar snake oil you’re selling. How exactly does it work for anyone other than the guy who’s selling it?”

In Hong Kong they’ve already wised up to this. Tesla sales have plummeted to zero after the government removed the tax breaks.



People only buy impractical, expensive, virtue-signalling cars when heavily bribed by the government to do so. Who would have thought, eh?

But for Elon Musk likely the much bigger disaster just waiting to happen is the deal he has struck with the government of South Australia, promising to help resolve the state’s energy crisis by building the world’s largest grid-scale battery. The _Independent_ reports:

South Australia has picked Tesla to install the world’s largest grid-scale battery, which would be paired with a wind farm provided by France’s Neoen, in a major test of the reliability of large-scale renewable energy use.

South Australia, the fifth-biggest state with a population of 1.7 million, has raced ahead of the rest of the country in turning to wind power. Its shutdown of coal-fired plants has led to outages across the eastern part of the nation, driving up energy prices.

The drawback to South Australia’s heavy reliance on renewables has been an inability to adequately store that energy, leading to vulnerabilities when the wind doesn’t blow.

To me this stinks almost as much as the deal the late Hugo Chavez once struck with the hard-left Mayor of London Ken Livingstone to help prop his Socialistic fiefdom with cut-price Venezuelan petrol. Basically it looks like another liberal elite stitch up at the expense of the honest, hard-working taxpayer.

How do we know this? Well we don’t, for sure, because the details are so murky. But people who have attempted to do the math aren’t convinced that South Australia’s energy users are going to get value for money. _Forbes_ magazine reports:

On Twitter, Musk had made an attractive, but guardedly qualified price estimate of $250/kw-hr for installations larger than 100 MWhr. He quickly admitted that price does not include shipping, installation, taxes or tariffs. He failed to state that the price likely does not include site specific engineering, site appropriate cooling systems or site specific grid connection infrastructure.

Adequate cooling systems are important for high power, energy-dense battery installations. High discharge rates generate enough heat to damage the battery and its supporting electronics. Fires and explosions are more frequent occurrences than desired and are a high risk for improperly cooled or controlled systems.

With those additional installation investments, an estimate of $500-$600  per kilowatt-hour of storage is probably closer to reality. An installed 100 MW/300 MWhr lithium-ion power station would cost somewhere between $150 million -$180 million (200 million Australian dollars to A$240 million)

Within the context of addressing South Australia’s electric power system stability needs, a 300 MW-hr installation appears to have been unaffordable. Premier Jay Weatherill has a total of A$550 million available, and Tesla’s massive battery is only a part of the necessary capability.

Musk’s unicorns-for-fairydust scheme hasn’t impressed this Australian writer, Graham Richardson, either:

Call me a cynic but I am always suspicious when the zillionaire flies in to a fanfare of a hundred trumpets and a thousand cameras to make an announcement as big as this without mentioning, or even hinting at, what the enterprise might cost.

Musk is a proven grand master at relieving governments of huge chunks of taxpayers’ money. It is a fair assumption that he is not paying the whole of the bill. Well then, how much is he coughing up and how much is Jay Weatherill putting in. If Musk is putting it all in then surely the South Australian Premier would be crowing about his negotiation skills.

Indeed. What we do know is that of all the places in the world that have been royally screwed by the Enron economics of green energy none has taken a more vigorous and painful rogering than South Australia.

South Australia is a green experiment gone horribly wrong: crippled with blackouts and crazily high energy prices which have been hugely damaging both to businesses and consumers, as well as reducing a state in one of the world’s civilized countries to a level in energy-reliability terms is more akin to Zimbabwe’s or Iraq’s.

Its miseries are entirely man-made. South Australia – like the rest of the continent – is sitting on mountains of cheap, abundant fossil fuel. This energy disaster is purely the result of the local government being hijacked by green zealots who thought, somehow, it would be a good idea to force the state to rely for 40 per cent of its power on renewable energy, mainly bat-chomping, bird-slicing eco crucifixes.

As a green evangelist himself, Elon Musk is very much part of the problem rather than the solution.

Like South Australia’s energy experiment, his business model is predicated on massive taxpayer subsidy being provided, indefinitely, till the glorious day – sometime in an unspecified future – when giant batteries can store renewable energy on a commercial scale.

There’s at least one big problem with this.

It. Ain’t. Gonna. Happen.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Delingpole: Elon Musk, Solar Snake-Oil Salesman, Hits a New Mark…*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only do I agree, I'm also short TSLA.

Having said that, Musk is awesome, love the guy.  Anybody who has the sac to put his own money up to be a space exploration pioneer is ok in my book.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not only do I agree, I'm also short TSLA.
> 
> Having said that, Musk is awesome, love the guy.  Anybody who has the sac to put his own money up to be a space exploration pioneer is ok in my book.


Whose money?
*Elon Musk's growing empire is fueled by $4.9 billion in government ...*
www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whose money?
> *Elon Musk's growing empire is fueled by $4.9 billion in government ...*
> www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


SpaceX was started with his money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> SpaceX was started with his money.


His money?


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> His money?


Did I stutter?  It later had other investors, but it "started" with his money.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you have a Doctorate in Physics? Or Chemistry?


Are you kidding? I dropped out of HS in 10th grade.

Never took any of those classes.
Never finished English Lit either, but I can still write better than you.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are you kidding? I dropped out of HS in 10th grade.
> 
> Never took any of those classes.
> Never finished English Lit either, but I can still write better than you.


So then whose judgement did you quote?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are you kidding? I dropped out of HS in 10th grade.
> 
> Never took any of those classes.
> Never finished English Lit either, but I can still write better than you.


He's on our side.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> So then whose judgement did you quote?


I wrote that judgement myself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's on our side.


Is that all there is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I wrote that judgement myself.


So, like your savior D-liar, you mostly consult yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all there is?


Yes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


That is sad for you.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His theory relies on three components being increased at a synchronized rate, and the absence of interaction from known and unknown forces crucial to earth's climate dynamic.
> In other words, unreliable within the context of actual climate application.


What do you mean by "synchronized rate"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, like your savior D-liar, you mostly consult yourself.


I wont speak for anyone else, but I consult whatever and whoever i think I need to.
What i posted does not take a genius to figure out.

It just takes about fifteen minutes of research and a lick of common sense.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "synchronized rate"?


Consult, wiki.
You're a genius.

Why would you need to ask me?


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Consult, wiki.
> You're a genius.
> 
> Why would you need to ask me?


Because I don't know what YOU mean by it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I wont speak for anyone else, but I consult whatever and whoever i think I need to.
> What i posted does not take a genius to figure out.
> 
> It just takes about fifteen minutes of research and a lick of common sense.


Daffy is still thinking if it doesn't take a genius to figure out, he just may have a shot at it...
Once Daffy reads the last sentence he'll realize he's toast.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His theory relies on three components being increased at a synchronized rate, and the absence of interaction from known and unknown forces crucial to earth's climate dynamic.
> In other words, unreliable within the context of actual climate application.


"relies on" or the model was derived from (for convenience sake)?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is sad for you.


So let's see all of your posts that are not from the left side of the isle.
You are still the biggest hypocrite here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So let's see all of your posts that are not from the left side of the isle.
> You are still the biggest hypocrite here.


You haven't been around here long enough to know any better.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So let's see all of your posts that are not from the left side of the isle.
> You are still the biggest hypocrite here.


Aisle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Aisle.


Oh, I thought Joe had put us out on an island away from the real world . . . I guess he's not all that creative or aware.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

California Requires Solar Panels on All Homes and Windmills on All Farms
https://m.townhall.com/columnists/brucebialosky/2017/07/16/california-requires-solar-panels-on-all-homes-and-windmills-on-all-farms-n2354430


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California Requires Solar Panels on All Homes and Windmills on All Farms
> https://m.townhall.com/columnists/brucebialosky/2017/07/16/california-requires-solar-panels-on-all-homes-and-windmills-on-all-farms-n2354430


Yeah, man, California really sucks. Remember all those years ago when we were the only state to require catalytic converters on cars? Remember how all the idiots like you shouted about how high prices would be and how so many people were going to lose their jobs in car factories and related industries?Then the air cleaned up in the LA basin? We are a bunch of socialists.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, man, California really sucks. Remember all those years ago when we were the only state to require catalytic converters on cars? Remember how all the idiots like you shouted about how high prices would be and how so many people were going to lose their jobs in car factories and related industries?Then the air cleaned up in the LA basin? We are a bunch of socialists.


It's not clear that loser is opposed to the solar panel requirements.  Or maybe he read enough of the article to understand that the headline is misleading.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, man, California really sucks. Remember all those years ago when we were the only state to require catalytic converters on cars? Remember how all the idiots like you shouted about how high prices would be and how so many people were going to lose their jobs in car factories and related industries?Then the air cleaned up in the LA basin? We are a bunch of socialists.


This a little more than requiring catalytic converters (which were, and are, a good thing)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This a little more than requiring catalytic converters (which were, and are, a good thing)


You will most likely come around to that way of thinking on these other things as time goes by.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will most likely come around to that way of thinking on these other things as time goes by.


Ive thought about it quite a bit.
Requiring solar panels on every new home will do nothing to improve the environment, but it will make homes even more expensive.
Should not be a mandate.
I feel the same way about requiring fire sprinklers in single family homes.

It never ceases to amaze me how you always know what I believe and think, even in the future.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive thought about it quite a bit.
> Requiring solar panels on every new home will do nothing to improve the environment, but it will make homes even more expensive.
> Should not be a mandate.
> I feel the same way about requiring fire sprinklers in single family homes.
> ...


Did you read the article?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you read the article?


Lets assume I did.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive thought about it quite a bit.
> Requiring solar panels on every new home will do nothing to improve the environment, but it will make homes even more expensive.
> Should not be a mandate.
> I feel the same way about requiring fire sprinklers in single family homes.
> ...


Will do nothing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't been around here long enough to know any better.


I have been around her for a couple of years, ling enough to judge you. Fo sho


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, man, California really sucks. Remember all those years ago when we were the only state to require catalytic converters on cars? Remember how all the idiots like you shouted about how high prices would be and how so many people were going to lose their jobs in car factories and related industries?Then the air cleaned up in the LA basin? We are a bunch of socialists.


Why are you so angry? I just posted a link for info, I might just be totally for the idea.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have been around her for a couple of years, ling enough to judge you. Fo sho


The Trump years, those years have certainly divided the willing to tolerate his BS (around 40% or less at times) from those who stick by their principles (in the 60% range) regardless of what he is willing to sign.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you so angry? I just posted a link for info, I might just be totally for the idea.


I'm angry that it's now popular in our country for people to be willingly misinformed by inaccurate and hysterical news outlets like the ones you choose and the forces of reaction against equality and progress stand loud and proud.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm angry that it's now popular in our country for people to be willingly misinformed by inaccurate and hysterical news outlets like the ones you choose and the forces of reaction against equality and progress stand loud and proud.


There have always been ignorant assholes around getting in the way, but now they can cite some other ignorant assholes as justification for the ignorance and assholecy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> There have always been ignorant assholes around getting in the way, but now they can cite some other ignorant assholes as justification for the ignorance and assholecy.


CNN as of late...
MSLSD not far behind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> CNN as of late...
> MSLSD not far behind.


Yes, quite, ignore the disturbance and attack the messenger. So I take it you are fine if Trump and Co. are dealing under the table using our tax money, and what it pays for, as a base for their operations?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> CNN as of late...
> MSLSD not far behind.


Nice try.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nice try.


Thank you.
2 for 2 is perty nice, perhaps the New York Times could be added & make it a very nice tri...fecta


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, quite, ignore the disturbance and attack the messenger. So I take it you are fine if Trump and Co. are dealing under the table using our tax money, and what it pays for, as a base for their operations?


You don't take shit from me & stop acting as if you do., you make crap up out of god knows where, to fit your fucked up view of current events.
You parrot more alarmist blather than a paranoid schizophrenic
Ramble Daffy


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank you.
> 2 for 2 is perty nice, perhaps the New York Times could be added & make it a very nice tri...fecta


Listen. What we know now thanks to the real news media, most recently the NYT of which you speak, is there is a cover-up concerning Russia. That's why everybody "forgets" their meetings, Kushner has had to amend his disclosure forms 3 times and Trump Jr's emails were released...NYT told him they were going to release them. This is not fake news. It's real and it's from the real news media. I know it pisses  you off and you want to lie about it because you're stupid and thick, but too bad.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You don't take shit from me & stop acting as if you do., you make crap up out of god knows where, to fit your fucked up view of current events.
> You parrot more alarmist blather than a paranoid schizophrenic
> Ramble Daffy


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trump years, those years have certainly divided the willing to tolerate his BS (around 40% or less at times) from those who stick by their principles (in the 60% range) regardless of what he is willing to sign.


Babbling again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm angry that it's now popular in our country for people to be willingly misinformed by inaccurate and hysterical news outlets like the ones you choose and the forces of reaction against equality and progress stand loud and proud.


Your a babbling fool.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your a babbling fool.


Says the guy who can't spell "you're."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm angry that it's now popular in our country for people to be willingly misinformed by inaccurate and hysterical news outlets like the ones you choose and the forces of reaction against equality and progress stand loud and proud.


What the hell are you lying about now?
Research Team Debunks 'Global Warming'...

'Inconsistent With Temp Data'...
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-07-15/research-team-slams-global-warming-data-new-report-not-reality-totally-inconsistent-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Says the guy who can't spell "you're."


My bad, liar.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell are you lying about now?
> Research Team Debunks 'Global Warming'...
> 
> 'Inconsistent With Temp Data'...
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-07-15/research-team-slams-global-warming-data-new-report-not-reality-totally-inconsistent-


We believe Earth and its ecosystems — created by God’s intelligent design and infinite power and sustained by His faithful providence — are robust, resilient, self-regulating, and self-correcting, admirably suited for human flourishing, and displaying His glory. Earth's climate system is no exception."[6]

Hey Joe, one of the authors of that "study" also wrote the above quote. Your kind of "scientists," dummy. You can also read about that report at naturalnews.com. All the wingnuts...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> There have always been ignorant assholes around getting in the way, but now they can cite some other ignorant assholes as justification for the ignorance and assholecy.


Some of us see smart people, and some of us see assholes.
Interesting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Condescending prick...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Listen. What we know now thanks to the real news media, most recently the NYT of which you speak, is there is a cover-up concerning Russia. That's why everybody "forgets" their meetings, Kushner has had to amend his disclosure forms 3 times and Trump Jr's emails were released...NYT told him they were going to release them. This is not fake news. It's real and it's from the real news media. I know it pisses  you off and you want to lie about it because you're stupid and thick, but too bad.


So how many unnamed sources told you all this breaking news?
When someone is indicted let me know....


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Condescending prick...


 Can't descend unless already above.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> So how many unnamed sources told you all this breaking news?
> When someone is indicted let me know....


What will be your backup position then?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> What will be your backup position then?


What is your back up position now?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What is your back up position now?


I'm doing a ride-along with the FBI.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm doing a ride-along with the FBI.


Git'r done, gumshoe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> What will be your backup position then?


When someone is charged I'll let you know...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Can't descend unless already above.


Did you come up with that on your own?
Tell me you didn't....


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Oh he's insuring climate change? Remind me where he says that? I wonder how that works. But good point!


*Al Gore has retracted his position on Climate Change/Global Warming. The money is running out.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We believe Earth and its ecosystems — created by God’s intelligent design and infinite power and sustained by His faithful providence — are robust, resilient, self-regulating, and self-correcting, admirably suited for human flourishing, and displaying His glory. Earth's climate system is no exception."[6]
> 
> Hey Joe, one of the authors of that "study" also wrote the above quote. Your kind of "scientists," dummy. You can also read about that report at naturalnews.com. All the wingnuts...


*That's a " Creationist " viewpoint from Cornwall Alliance a Religious Group.*

*"* 
*Our Identity*

A coalition of theologians, pastors, ministry leaders, scientists, economists, policy experts, and committed laymen, the Cornwall Alliance is an evangelical voice promoting environmental stewardship and economic development built on Biblical principles. *"*

*Damn xyz......you're one dumb mutherfucker, do you understand what you posted ?*
*The Fantasy Business Owner with shallow thinking....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's a " Creationist " viewpoint from Cornwall Alliance a Religious Group.*
> 
> *"
> Our Identity*
> ...


I posted a quote from one of the 3 "scientists" cited in fhj's post, probably offering up a scientific explanation that we don't have man-made climate change. Turns out the guy believes God takes care of it. Sounds like you believe in dumbshit non-science too. Did God make you a complete idiot, cuz God knows you are one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I posted a quote from one of the 3 "scientists" cited in fhj's post, probably offering up a scientific explanation that we don't have man-made climate change. Turns out the guy believes God takes care of it. Sounds like you believe in dumbshit non-science too. Did God make you a complete idiot, cuz God knows you are one.


Oh ye of little faith....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I posted a quote from one of the 3 "scientists" cited in fhj's post, probably offering up a scientific explanation that we don't have man-made climate change. Turns out the guy believes God takes care of it. Sounds like you believe in dumbshit non-science too. Did God make you a complete idiot, cuz God knows you are one.


Why are you so angry? You are acting like, must be a bitch.
You don't have to believe.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Believe what? That we don't have to learn shit because God will provide? That's non-believing, not believing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Believe what? That we don't have to learn shit because God will provide? That's non-believing, not believing.


God will provide the learning.  That's believing.  Until you climate change freaks get off the grid and do your part to eliminate CO2, you are "non-believing, not believing".


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> God will provide the learning.  That's believing.


That explains a lot, y'all. Why read news and believe science when we have God and The Bible. Oh, lord, I gotta get back to planet Earth and educated civilization. Someone get me out of the USA, it's become a nation of anti-education.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That explains a lot, y'all. Why read news and believe science when we have God and The Bible. Oh, lord, I gotta get back to planet Earth and educated civilization. Someone get me out of the USA, it's become a nation of anti-education.


DLTMFDHYITAONWO.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That explains a lot, y'all. Why read news and believe science when we have God and The Bible. Oh, lord, I gotta get back to planet Earth and educated civilization. Someone get me out of the USA, it's become a nation of anti-education.


God provides the news,Science and, education too.  Whether you agree with it or not.  You should move to Scandinavia.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> God provides the news,Science and, education too.  Whether you agree with it or not.  You should move to Scandinavia.


How many genders do they have there?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> DLTMFDHYITAONWO.


Is DLTMFDHYITAONWO the word you want?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Is DLTMFDHYITAONWO the word you want?


You're my editor.
Figure it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How many genders do they have there?


Not sure.  But only two of them can ensure that the Scandinavian blood is carried on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Is DLTMFDHYITAONWO the word you want?


YWTGWH


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not sure.  But only two of them can ensure that the Scandinavian blood is carried on.


Im ok with two.
Im even ok if those two pretend to be whatever they like.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im ok with two.
> Im even ok if those two pretend to be whatever they like.


Iz, do you dream of tall, thin blondes? is that the scandinavian obsession?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Iz, do you dream of tall, thin blondes? is that the scandinavian obsession?


Tall yes, Thin no.  Hawaiians believed that to be Nahenahe, you need to be Momona.  Generally I'm not a fan of thin.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tall yes, Thin no.  Hawaiians believed that to be Nahenahe, you need to be Momona.  Generally I'm not a fan of thin.


Interesting. I've seen some very tough big girls and some gentle and loving thin ones. We find what we seek, I guess. It's in our wiring...or God.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Interesting. I've seen some very tough big girls and some gentle and loving thin ones. We find what we seek, I guess. It's in our wiring...or God.


Explain "wiring"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How many genders do they have there?


That issue sure seems to have struck a nerve of some kind . . . are you unable to accept that some people are born without a distinct gender designation?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That issue sure seems to have struck a nerve of some kind . . . are you unable to accept that some people are born without a distinct gender designation?


Even at the chromosome level, there are at least 15 different "genders" recognized, including the most common XX and XY sets.  Hormonal surpluses and deficiencies can bend those into many more, even before we get to the multiple social developmental paths.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Explain "wiring"


Our instinctual attractions.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Tallbloke link.


and this graph

 

Well, the idea is interesting enough. As I get it, the proposal is that ocean heat capacity allows small (fractions of a W/m2) variations in TSI to be integrated to produce a larger forcing.  The oceans acting as enthalpy computers for cumulative small changes in solar variance. Something like that I guess.

The description on Tattersall's site is pretty minimal, but the impression I'm left with is that, whatever mathematical transformation was employed for the TSI data set, the form of the data in the end remains W/m2 for the TSI proxy and °C for Mann's data.  That may explain why no units are provided on the y-axis; it should presumably be depicted as a double y-axis plot.  If that's right, its important to note that the magnitude of change along the y-axis between the two data sets cannot be directly compared. 

However, if you are a fan of this type of model, a more robust presentation can be found here; I had this bookmarked from something or other at some point.

http://climatechange90.blogspot.com/2013/05/natural-climate-change-has-been.html

Pangburn does a better job describing his approach for integrating TSI variance and how he goes about converting these differences to a temperature  anomaly that can be compared to AGT data sets (see his Fig. 1 in the link).  If you look at the equations what's notable is the use of several coefficients, the use of which he describes (in a slightly redacted form) as follows:

"A,B,C and D are calibration coefficients which have been determined to maximize the coefficient of determination, R2....some have mistakenly interpreted these coefficients to indicate mathematical curve fitting.....instead, the coefficients allow the rational estimation of the (contribution)...to the total temperature change". 

One's consideration of the model obviously rests on how willing one is to buy this explanation.  The coefficients are argued to derive from fundamental thermodynamic considerations, but, at the end of the day, they are still user defined values to make the curves fit.  As described, there is nothing empirical about them, and the "integration" model (as well as much of the admittedly fun stuff produced by the I was right about the comet crowd) suffers, IMO, from this limitation.  At some point, somebody has to propose an experiment.

At any rate, this idea has been around since at least 2008/2009.  Cycle 24 is well underway and has been weak.  If the entrainment between AGT and TSI/sunspot # variance is as tight as suggested in the model (Fig 1 in the link shows virtually no lag between changing TSI and changing temp) an obvious prediction seems to be that we should be observing considerable global cooling right about now.  Although I would not be surprised if by proper adjustment of the coefficients in the equation one could produce a slower response to make it work.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 16, 2017)

June 2017, NASA GISTEMP, data for Northern Hemisphere, red data points since beginning of thread.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2017)

Coral reefs are dying, period.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2017)

Over the course of 12 years, Jason deCaires Taylor's wanderings as a _paparazzo_, a diving instructor, and a theatrical set designer had left him filling unfulfilled and disconnected from the artistic life he had envisioned for himself during art school -- and the oceans he fell in love with during his childhood in Malaysia. So he made a change, buying a small diving center in the Caribbean to support a renewed focus on his art. What he soon discovered was that his two seemingly different passions—art and the ocean—weren't mutually exclusive.
Read more: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/travel/underwater-museum-180951559/#76T0XWes5RvZ2Wkb.99







The Silent Evolution. MUSA Collection, 2010. Depth, 8 m. Manchones Reef, Mexico. (_The Underwater Museum_ by Jason deCaires Taylor, published by Chronicle Books, 2014.)














The Silent Evolution (450 statues). MUSA Collection, 2010. Depth, 8 m. Manchones Reef, Mexico. (_The Underwater Museum_ by Jason deCaires Taylor, published by Chronicle Books, 2014.)







Read more: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/travel/underwater-museum-180951559/#76T0XWes5RvZ2Wkb.99


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> May 2017.  NASA Goddard.  Northern hemisphere anomaly.  Red points since start of thread.
> 
> View attachment 1065


Any trend beginning to develop with the red points since EG started posting this update?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2017)

No way.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No way.


You see it?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You see it?


The measured temperatures have been declining for three months straight.  That hasn't happened since, gee, last year, 2016, February to June


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)

espola said:


> The measured temperatures have been declining for three months straight.  That hasn't happened since, gee, last year, 2016, February to June


Look at the chart E.G. Posted yesterday and the one I grabbed and posted from may.
E.G. Posted both charts.
Look at them side by side


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Look at the chart E.G. Posted yesterday and the one I grabbed and posted from may.
> E.G. Posted both charts.
> Look at them side by side


More riddles?  If you have something to say, just say it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2017)

espola said:


> More riddles?  If you have something to say, just say it.


Riddle isn't the word you're looking for....


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I posted a quote from one of the 3 "scientists" cited in fhj's post, probably offering up a scientific explanation that we don't have man-made climate change. Turns out the guy believes God takes care of it. Sounds like you believe in dumbshit non-science too. Did God make you a complete idiot, cuz God knows you are one.


*Probably....? Do you even read what you type anymore ?*

*How do you know what God thinks about me, that's a rather arrogant selfish statement. *

*My basis is in the Sciences. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2017)

espola said:


> More riddles?  If you have something to say, just say it.


You should know by now he'll never come right out and say anything . . . he likes to play coy and hard to get.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should know by now he'll never come right out and say anything . . . he likes to play coy and hard to get.


Fear of taking a position and looking ignorant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Fear of taking a position and looking ignorant.


But it's working out so well for you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But it's working out so well for you.


Espola has taken his position.
He's a devout warmist. Maybe even a kind of AGW monk.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)

The red data points are since the beginning of the thread.
What are the blue data points?

Anyone can feel free to help me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)

March






http://www.socalsoccer.com/attachments/march-jpg.826/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 17, 2017)

Now, there are eight points in red on each update.
Anyone know what those eight points represent?

EG has explained that those represent temps since the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Espola has taken his position.
> He's a devout warmist. Maybe even a kind of AGW monk.


A conservative warmist monk.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Espola has taken his position.
> He's a devout warmist. Maybe even a kind of AGW monk.


What's a "warmist"?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What are the blue data points?


Before the beginning of the thread.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Now, there are eight points in red on each update.
> Anyone know what those eight points represent?
> 
> EG has explained that those represent temps since the beginning of this thread.


I believe I started the sequence of GISS monthly anomaly graphs in Feb.  So that would have had 7 red dots.  March would have had 8, and so forth.  All the data points represent temperature anomalies, not raw temperature readings.  If necessary, an illustration of the concept can be found here.

https://notalotofpeopleknowthat.wordpress.com/2013/09/20/temperature-anomaliesan-illustration/


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> March


You are fishing for a "guess what I'm thinking". Sure.  You're wondering why monthly updates to the GISS data set change previous anomaly values, possibly thinking it reflects fraud and deception.  If so, let me know and we can discuss a guy named Steven Mosher and the Berkeley Earth Project.  If that's not what you're fishing for, you'll just need to be more plain.


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2017)

I love when Bernie challenges EG and than goes silent when he gets a reply.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> I love when Bernie challenges EG and than goes silent when he gets a reply.


You don't know Bernie, obvi.


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't know Bernie, obvi.


Over 6200 comments worth of knowing Bernie...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Over 6200 comments worth of knowing Bernie...


When are you gonna catch on?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Before the beginning of the thread.


That one was obvious.
I threw it out to try and get one of the other genius's to get in on the discussion.
Didnt know when you'd be back.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> That one was obvious.
> I threw it out to try and get one of the other genius's to get in on the discussion.
> Didnt know when you'd be back.


This ain't kindergarten.  If you want to have a discussion, say something.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

espola said:


> What's a "warmist"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

espola said:


> This ain't kindergarten.  If you want to have a discussion, say something.


Maybe Ill wait until tomorrow.
And yes, it kinda is,  "kindergarten".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I believe I started the sequence of GISS monthly anomaly graphs in Feb.  So that would have had 7 red dots.  March would have had 8, and so forth.  All the data points represent temperature anomalies, not raw temperature readings.  If necessary, an illustration of the concept can be found here.
> 
> https://notalotofpeopleknowthat.wordpress.com/2013/09/20/temperature-anomaliesan-illustration/


Thank you.
It was a little confusing since some of the points overlap I can only find one with 9 points, the rest with 8.


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When are you gonna catch on?


I did about 10 comments in...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You are fishing for a "guess what I'm thinking". Sure.  You're wondering why monthly updates to the GISS data set change previous anomaly values, possibly thinking it reflects fraud and deception.  If so, let me know and we can discuss a guy named Steven Mosher and the Berkeley Earth Project.  If that's not what you're fishing for, you'll just need to be more plain.


I was fishing.
No bites. Nobody wanted to help me out.

You are wrong about me thinking you would knowingly post something fraudulent. You are the smartest and most humble of all the posters who probably fall on the left side of the political spectrum.
I dont know how or which sites the temps were collected, but I will assume nothing nefarious went on.

My point in posting your illustrations in succession, (or trying to) was to celebrate the good news.
I really wish I could have figured out how to get March to fit in, as it really filled me with relief when I opened it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

We've done it.
We've saved the planet.

We've reversed co2 and turned the temperature knob to "planet saved".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You are fishing for a "guess what I'm thinking". Sure.  You're wondering why monthly updates to the GISS data set change previous anomaly values, possibly thinking it reflects fraud and deception.  If so, let me know and we can discuss a guy named Steven Mosher and the Berkeley Earth Project.  If that's not what you're fishing for, you'll just need to be more plain.


Let me know if Im right, and I'll wait until you respond to discuss the good news with you.
The rest of these guys just poke fun at me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> I love when Bernie challenges EG and than goes silent when he gets a reply.


There you go again assuming sheot & as usual more than likely wrong..
EG replied at 10:30 last night...what ya bet Bernie was in bed with Senora Sanders?


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again assuming sheot & as usual more than likely wrong..
> EG replied at 10:30 last night...what ya bet Bernie was in bed with Senora Sanders?


..and as expected, he cowed when EG finally did reply.  Do you idiots ever get sick of being wrong?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We've done it.
> We've saved the planet.
> 
> We've reversed co2 and turned the temperature knob to "planet saved".


Not so you'd notice --

https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Over 6200 comments worth of knowing Bernie...


You are not very perceptive.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Not so you'd notice --
> 
> https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/


Cant be.
Its impossible.
Temps going down.

Co2 going up must be a lie.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Cant be.
> Its impossible.
> Temps going down.
> 
> Co2 going up must be a lie.


See above --

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-226#post-97224


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> ..and as expected, he cowed when EG finally did reply.  Do you idiots ever get sick of being wrong?


He cowed?  You'd have to be an idiot to believe that....
He responded with sarcasm so thick it drips off the post. 
Stupidity is not even close to where you are at.
Pffftttt....dumbass.


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He cowed?  You'd have to be an idiot to believe that....
> He responded with sarcasm so thick it drips off the post.
> Stupidity is not even close to where you are at.
> Pffftttt....dumbass.


How civil of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Natural disasters less devastating than past 10 years...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/natural-disasters-less-devastating-2017-munich-103904188.html


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I really wish I could have figured out how to get March to fit in


I took my guess and you are apparently on a different tact.
For discussion, you will need to either describe or depict those aspects of the data to which you refer.
The most illustrative way would be to download the anomaly data for yourself and graph what you want to show.
You might find that you enjoy it.  Plus, it opens up a certain precision that is not possible when relying on other people's plots.
The raw numbers are available for download in tabular form here

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We've reversed co2 and turned the temperature knob to "planet saved".


Impressive.  But it is good that you are happy.  Hold the feeling.  I will think about walking on the beach on the Osa Peninsula at dawn with a good cup of Tico coffee watching the macaws and the monkeys start their day and I will be happy too.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Impressive.  But it is good that you are happy.  Hold the feeling.  I will think about walking on the beach on the Osa Peninsula at dawn with a good cup of Tico coffee watching the macaws and the monkeys start their day and I will be happy too.


Fantastic.
If you were talking about macaws and monkeys in Juno, then we may have to really start more planet saving ASAP.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> ..and as expected, he cowed when EG finally did reply.  Do you idiots ever get sick of being wrong?


Well, this isn't really the thread for climate mano-a-mano bullshiting.  There are better places for that sort of thing.  Spreadsheet cowboys that post on and on about how the data's all fixed, wrong, the scientists are stupid, etc.  Yet they then download that exact same data they think is crap and use it as the basis for trying to substantiate their pet theories.  You can cherry bomb the chicken coop with that.  But when my oldest got far enough along in elementary school I ended up getting into judging science fairs and found there's really not that many kids that, when it comes down to it, have an innate desire or affinity for collecting, analyzing, thinking about data.  And its not always the kids that you'd think.  Presumably at some point all the spreadsheet cowboys were that kind of kid.  Opportunities lost really.

The collection of people that post here have come to frame for me a koan for "voices from the past". It's weird I know. But whatever climate stuff shows up is really just a hua tou for the koan.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Fantastic.
> If you were talking about macaws and monkeys in Juno, then we may have to really start more planet saving ASAP.


More like a thief in the night than Revelations.  A gradual accretion of diasporas.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> More like a thief in the night than Revelations.  A gradual accretion of diasporas.


"Mighty big words, you have there, Grandma",  Little Red Riding Hood, said to the wolf.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> How civil of you.


Oh please.... cry me a river.....run along to your safe spot.
Oh...and stop being such a pud.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh please.... cry me a river.....run along to your safe spot.
> Oh...and stop being such a pud.


Once again, you are the only one that I have seen in here yearn for a safe spot . . . away from all these posters that discredit your partisan BS instantly. Now you know why Trump hates the media, that's what they do to him.


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I took my guess and you are apparently on a different tact.
> For discussion, you will need to either describe or depict those aspects of the data to which you refer.
> The most illustrative way would be to download the anomaly data for yourself and graph what you want to show.
> You might find that you enjoy it.  Plus, it opens up a certain precision that is not possible when relying on other people's plots.
> ...


Silly EG, he has no desire to actually be right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, you are the only one that I have seen in here yearn for a safe spot . . . away from all these posters that discredit your partisan BS instantly. Now you know why Trump hates the media, that's what they do to him.


Exactly, they are lying fucks, just like you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, you are the only one that I have seen in here yearn for a safe spot . . . away from all these posters that discredit your partisan BS instantly. Now you know why Trump hates the media, that's what they do to him.


I feel safest when you have your nose stuck in my ass Daffy...quack quack!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2017)

Want to stop global warming? Stop having kids and eating hamburgers
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/07/20/want-stop-global-warming-stop-kids-eating-hamburgers/


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That issue sure seems to have struck a nerve of some kind . . . are you unable to accept that some people are born without a distinct gender designation?



*There's only two. Will always be two.*

*You can create fantasy subsets if you want too.......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2017)

espola said:


> See above --
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-226#post-97224


*NoNoNo Spola.....Sea is above. Temperatures are below Al's scare tactic.*
*Water cool. Al's breath Hot. Smell bad too......*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

*I've studied Larsen C and its giant iceberg for years – it's not a simple story of climate change*

Enormous Antarctic icebergs are a rare but natural occurrence.
theconversation.com


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> *I've studied Larsen C and its giant iceberg for years – it's not a simple story of climate change*
> 
> Enormous Antarctic icebergs are a rare but natural occurrence.
> theconversation.com


Can you summarize?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you summarize?


Yes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

http://principia-scientific.org/ice-growing-poles-global-warming-theories-implode/ …


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://principia-scientific.org/ice-growing-poles-global-warming-theories-implode/ …


In reality, global sea ice is diminishing.

"Sea ice increases in Antarctica do not make up for the accelerated Arctic sea ice loss of the last decades, a new NASA study finds. As a whole, the planet has been shedding sea ice at an average annual rate of 13,500 square miles (35,000 square kilometers) since 1979, the equivalent of losing an area of sea ice larger than the state of Maryland every year."

“Even though Antarctic sea ice reached a new record maximum this past September, global sea ice is still decreasing,” said Claire Parkinson, author of the study and climate scientist at NASA’s Goddard Space Flight Center in Greenbelt, Md. “That’s because the decreases in Arctic sea ice far exceed the increases in Antarctic sea ice.”

“When I give public lectures or talk with random people interested in the topic, often somebody will say something in the order of ‘well, the ice is decreasing in the Arctic but it’s increasing in the Antarctic, so don’t they cancel out?’” Parkinson said. “The answer is no, they don’t cancel out.”

http://www.nasa.gov/.../polar_trend_graphs_1979-2013.png
http://climate.nasa.gov/news/2237/
http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/v5/n12/full/ngeo1627.html

Further, Antarctic sea ice is shrinking, dropping below the long-term average:

https://ads.nipr.ac.jp/vishop/vishop-extent.html?S
http://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/files/2015/08/Figure5a.png
http://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

It appears Alex Newman is a high profile AGW denier:

http://www.exponentialimprovement.com/cms/globalwarmingdenialcasestudy.shtml


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> In reality, global sea ice is diminishing.
> 
> "Sea ice increases in Antarctica do not make up for the accelerated Arctic sea ice loss of the last decades, a new NASA study finds. As a whole, the planet has been shedding sea ice at an average annual rate of 13,500 square miles (35,000 square kilometers) since 1979, the equivalent of losing an area of sea ice larger than the state of Maryland every year."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://principia-scientific.org/ice-growing-poles-global-warming-theories-implode/ …


From the article -- "Global temperatures, meanwhile, have remained steady for some 18 years and counting, "

Nonsense, so I didn't bother with the rest.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> In reality, global sea ice is diminishing.
> 
> "Sea ice increases in Antarctica do not make up for the accelerated Arctic sea ice loss of the last decades, a new NASA study finds. As a whole, the planet has been shedding sea ice at an average annual rate of 13,500 square miles (35,000 square kilometers) since 1979, the equivalent of losing an area of sea ice larger than the state of Maryland every year."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Mine is from this month.  (mid summer) Yours is from last year.
Is the ice growing or shrinking.
You tell me.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Mine is from this month. Yours is from 2004.
> Is the ice growing or shrinking.
> You tell me.


That was one screen in the vid, it's 1984 to 2016.  Should I get snarky now?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> That was one screen in the vid, it's 1984 to 2016.  Should I get snarky now?



I went off the pic, my mistake.
We have had some warming in the arctic, over the last thirty years.
During the same period, we have seen ice growing in the antarctic.
This summer, the sea ice in the arctic is looking pretty good.

Alarmists predicted no summer ice by 2013.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I went off the pic, my mistake.
> We have had some warming in the arctic, over the last thirty years.
> During the same period, we have seen ice growing in the antarctic.
> This summer, the sea ice in the arctic is looking pretty good.
> ...


I don't give a crap what some asshole said years ago.  The warming trend continues and overall polar ice is in decline, from what science I see.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't give a crap what some asshole said years ago.  The warming trend continues and overall polar ice is in decline, from what science I see.


Lets hope you're right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets hope you're right.


You want the ice caps to melt? Hoping for ocean front property on an island? Once again, "Some men just want to watch the world burn."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You want the ice caps to melt? Hoping for ocean front property on an island? Once again, "Some men just want to watch the world burn."


You think too much.
Can you find a good graph of sea level rise over the last 100 years?


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you summarize?


*If it's not hostile towards the truth Wez can't read more than ten words.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> It appears Alex Newman is a high profile AGW denier:
> 
> http://www.exponentialimprovement.com/cms/globalwarmingdenialcasestudy.shtml


*The Earth cycles......*


*




*


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You think too much.
> Can you find a good graph of sea level rise over the last 100 years?








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Trends_in_global_average_absolute_sea_level,_1880-2013.png


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I went off the pic, my mistake.
> We have had some warming in the arctic, over the last thirty years.
> During the same period, we have seen ice growing in the antarctic.
> This summer, the sea ice in the arctic is looking pretty good.
> ...



*Temps across the Globe are down, running parallel to Wez's Intelligence drop.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

espola said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Trends_in_global_average_absolute_sea_level,_1880-2013.png


How many feet since the last glaciation?
We are at or near the peak interval of our current interglacial. (or sine wave)
8 inches in 120 yrs seems about right.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Saw this at the La Paloma when it came out.
What a great surf flick.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How many feet since the last glaciation?
> We are at or near the peak interval of our current interglacial. (or sine wave)
> 8 inches in 120 yrs seems about right.


What is the frequency of the sine wave?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 22, 2017)

espola said:


> What is the frequency of the sine wave?


http://www.johnenglander.net/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Englander 420kyr CO2-T-SL rev.jpg

It looks to be roughly 10 to 20 thousand years for the smaller wave, and somewhere around 70 to 100 K years for the big dipper.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://www.johnenglander.net/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Englander 420kyr CO2-T-SL rev.jpg
> 
> It looks to be roughly 10 to 20 thousand years for the smaller wave, and somewhere around 70 to 100 K years for the big dipper.


I don't see a sine wave in there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't see a sine wave in there.





espola said:


> *Dos* it bother you that no one listens to you except you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2017)

Tesla Battery, Subsidy and Sustainability Fantasies
https://m.townhall.com/columnists/pauldriessen/2017/07/22/tesla-battery-subsidy-and-sustainability-fantasies-n2358396

×

Tesla Battery, Subsidy and Sustainability Fantasies
Paul Driessen | July 22, 2017



_ 













The first justification was that internal combustion engines polluted too much. But emissions steadily declined, and today’s cars emit about 3% of what their predecessors did. Then it was oil imports: electric vehicles(EVs) would reduce foreign dependency and balance of trade deficits. Bountiful oil and natural gas supplies from America’s hydraulic fracturing revolution finally eliminated that as an argument.


Now the focus is on climate change. Every EV sale will help prevent assumed and asserted manmade temperature, climate and weather disasters, we’re told – even if their total sales represented less than 1% of all U.S. car and light truck sales in 2016 (Tesla sold 47,184 of the 17,557,955 vehicles sold nationwide last year), and plug-in EVs account for barely 0.15% of 1.4 billion vehicles on the road worldwide.

In recent months, Tesla sales plunged to nearly zero in Hong Kong and Denmark, as huge government subsidies were eliminated. Now Tesla’s U.S. subsidies face extinction. Once its cumulative sales since 2009 reach 200,000 vehicles in the next few months, federal tax rebates will plunge from $7,500 per car to zero over an 18-month period. The same thing will happen to other EV companies that reach 200,000.

Subsidies clearly drive sales for EVs, which are often double the cost of comparable gasoline-powered vehicles. Free charging stations, and access to HOV lanes for plug-ins with only the driver, further sweeten the deal. For those who can afford the entry fee, the ride is smooth indeed. In fact, a 2015 study found, the richest 20% of Americans received 90% of hundreds of millions in taxpayer EV subsidies.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tesla Battery, Subsidy and Sustainability Fantasies
> https://m.townhall.com/columnists/pauldriessen/2017/07/22/tesla-battery-subsidy-and-sustainability-fantasies-n2358396
> 
> ×
> ...


What a beast of a car though.  I don't give a crap about how its supposed to help the environment.  Nobody beats me off the line or in a quarter mile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a beast of a car though.  I don't give a crap about how its supposed to help the environment.  Nobody beats me off the line or in a quarter mile.


I heard they are pretty quick.
What year is your wife's?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard they are pretty quick.
> What year is your wife's?


2014


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 2014


I'm sure you don't see the irony in that . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you don't see the irony in that . . .


Hanapaa!!  Joe chummed, you spooled.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard they are pretty quick.


Dude freakin' 0-60 in less than 4 seconds.  It was scary the first time I rode in my buddy's car.  Asked me if I wanted to drive.  I declined.  I was still trying to pull myself out of the passenger seat imprint.  The new S models go 0-60 in 2 seconds he says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Climate crisis getting so dire DiCaprio’s *giving up private jets (*next Wed. only)
http://michellemalkin.com/2017/07/21/climate-crisis-getting-so-bad-dicaprios-giving-up-private-jets-next-wed-only/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dude freakin' 0-60 in less than 4 seconds.  It was scary the first time I rode in my buddy's car.  Asked me if I wanted to drive.  I declined.  I was still trying to pull myself out of the passenger seat imprint.  The new S models go 0-60 in 2 seconds he says.


Sounds fun, I used to have a mustang GT, it seems I was going 100 mph everyday. Too much car for my own good.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 23, 2017)

My nephew trying to change the climate all by himself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds fun, I used to have a mustang GT, it seems I was going 100 mph everyday. Too much car for my own good.


I used to love moving those (Randy Reyes style) to different locations in Waikiki as needed when I worked part-time for Budget in the early 90's.  My HPD buddies would just shake their heads when I popped the clutch on Kapiolani near the Hyatt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My nephew trying to change the climate all by himself.


That has to be hard on the equipment.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That has to be hard on the equipment.


Randy is a mechanical genius.
Probably the best diesel transmission guy in the country.
He creates his frankenstein and tries to breaks it, and then he rebuilds it better, and faster.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Randy is a mechanical genius.
> Probably the best diesel transmission guy in the country.
> He creates his frankenstein and tries to breaks it, and then he rebuilds it better, and faster.


I might have to trade my wife's 2014 S model for one of his beast.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I might have to trade my wife's 2014 S model for one of his beast.


Keep the lectric to offset the carbon footprint, lol.
Oh, and you cant register that monster in Cali.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Keep the lectric to offset the carbon footprint, lol.
> Oh, and you cant register that monster in Cali.


You mean the greatest state in the nanny union?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

Sounds about right,

California May Let People Dissolve Their Corpses to Stop Climate Change


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the greatest state in the nanny union?


Why don't you move to somewhere more to your liking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you move to somewhere more to your liking?


Do you have a room to rent?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you have a room to rent?


Not currently, it's a construction zone, but it's still in California which is in the, as you put it, "nanny nation" of the USA . . . both places by the way that I personally am proud to live in besides it's various blemishes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not currently, it's a construction zone, but it's still in California which is in the, as you put it, "nanny nation" of the USA . . . both places by the way that I personally am proud to live in besides it's various blemishes.


Ca is great, it just has too many blemishes for me, kinda stuck here with the kids and all. Idaho is the place for me.
This might help,
*…Flash: DOJ intensifies crackdown on sanctuary cities*
by AP


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ca is great, it just has too many blemishes for me, kinda stuck here with the kids and all. Idaho is the place for me.
> This might help,
> *…Flash: DOJ intensifies crackdown on sanctuary cities*
> by AP


You haven't a clue what the people and police in those cities want. What happened to states rights?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't a clue what the people and police in those cities want. What happened to states rights?


Who are you, George Wallace?


----------



## Wez (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ca is great, it just has too many blemishes for me, kinda stuck here with the kids and all. Idaho is the place for me.
> This might help,
> *…Flash: DOJ intensifies crackdown on sanctuary cities*
> by AP


Lol, trapped in a liberal prison, no wonder your always so angry.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't a clue what the people and police in those cities want. What happened to states rights?


Are you turning libetarian on  us?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't a clue what the people and police in those cities want. What happened to states rights?


It's called national security.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, trapped in a liberal prison, no wonder your always so angry.


You may be right, what's your excuse? Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you turning libetarian on  us?


Which way is the wind blowing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who are you, George Wallace?


You will need to explain George Wallace to these libs, they will never claim racists are from their party.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You will need to explain George Wallace to these libs, they will never claim racists are from their party.


Hunker Dunker seems to have a pretty good handle on who the man was.
GW could have written his last post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

*Eco-alarmist scientists determined to make ‘climate’ kill everybody one way or another*
July 26, 2017 05:20 PM by Doug Powers


Another foolproof plan


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2017)

*In the fight between Rick Perry and climate scientists — He’s winning*

OPINION | Energy Secretary Rick Perry reminds scientists that a little skepticism is “quite all right.”
thehill.com


----------



## xav10 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You will need to explain George Wallace to these libs, they will never claim racists are from their party.


You're probably unaware that George Wallace and his ilk were rejected by the Dems back in the 60's. The GOP took in all the racists and they have the slave states now, of course.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2017)

espola said:


> What is the frequency of the sine wave?


*YOU TELL US !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You're probably unaware that George Wallace and his ilk were rejected by the Dems back in the 60's. The GOP took in all the racists and they have the slave states now, of course.



*What a fuckin LIE !*

*




*
*George Corley Wallace Jr. (August 25, 1919 – September 13, 1998) was an American politician and the 45th Governor of Alabama, having served two nonconsecutive terms and two consecutive terms as a Democrat: 1963–1967, 1971–1979 and 1983–1987.*


*Go read your History books.....The Democrats created the KKK as a Terrorist arm of their Party and continue to subtly use their *
*presence.....*
*The Democrats incited almost every Riot that transpired in the sixties in some way, shape or fashion.*
*Man are you one dumb Mutha Fucka....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a fuckin LIE !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


So you don't know what party he represented in the '68 presidential election? You are not aware that the south is now 100% GOP? Are those lies? Have you ever read a book?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *In the fight between Rick Perry and climate scientists — He’s winning*
> 
> OPINION | Energy Secretary Rick Perry reminds scientists that a little skepticism is “quite all right.”
> thehill.com


Now you are channeling lil' joe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a fuckin LIE !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Do you know which was the conservative party and which was the liberal party in the days before the southern strategy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You're probably unaware that George Wallace and his ilk were rejected by the Dems back in the 60's. The GOP took in all the racists and they have the slave states now, of course.


Check out post # 4608.
Its GW incarnate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are channeling lil' joe?


I just posted an article from "The Hill".
No channeling involved.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Check out post # 4608.
> Its GW incarnate.


Sarcasm would have been covered in your next semester of English.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2017)

espola said:


> Sarcasm would have been covered in your next semester of English.


Is quitting a conservative value?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2017)

espola said:


> Sarcasm would have been covered in your next semester of English.


Thank you. professor.
I'll be sure and wait for you to give me the go ahead next time 'round.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is quitting a conservative value?


Depends on what you mean by, "quit".


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a fuckin LIE !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Sarcasm would have been covered in your next semester of English.


Get your money back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is quitting a conservative value?


You'll let us know after next semester.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you know which was the conservative party and which was the liberal party in the days before the southern strategy?


Do you?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you know which was the conservative party and which was the liberal party in the days before the southern strategy?


Before the debacle at the Democratic Convention in Chicago in 1968, both parties claimed to have "big tents', willing to have room enough to for both liberal and conservative wings.  Some of the most un-American politicians were southern Democrat racists and midwestern Republican demagogues.  In the aftermath, the Democrats threw out the racists; the Republicans welcomed them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Before the debacle at the Democratic Convention in Chicago in 1968, both parties claimed to have "big tents', willing to have room enough to for both liberal and conservative wings.  Some of the most un-American politicians were southern Democrat racists and midwestern Republican demagogues.  In the aftermath, the Democrats threw out the racists; the Republicans welcomed them.


Is that why Robert Byrd became a republican?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Before the debacle at the Democratic Convention in Chicago in 1968, both parties claimed to have "big tents', willing to have room enough to for both liberal and conservative wings.  Some of the most un-American politicians were southern Democrat racists and midwestern Republican demagogues.  In the aftermath, the Democrats threw out the racists; the Republicans welcomed them.





https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjXpouS5bPVAhUK8WMKHTmgBrUQuAIIPzAE&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RBFOTdY1yY&usg=AFQjCNEml-2wVvg2vt11hNpsOgiNLAeoNA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Before the debacle at the Democratic Convention in Chicago in 1968, both parties claimed to have "big tents', willing to have room enough to for both liberal and conservative wings.  Some of the most un-American politicians were southern Democrat racists and midwestern Republican demagogues.  In the aftermath, the Democrats threw out the racists; the Republicans welcomed them.


Now tell us again how conservative you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Before the debacle at the Democratic Convention in Chicago in 1968, both parties claimed to have "big tents', willing to have room enough to for both liberal and conservative wings.  Some of the most un-American politicians were southern Democrat racists and midwestern Republican demagogues.  In the aftermath, the Democrats threw out the racists; the Republicans welcomed them.


Poppycock...


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why Robert Byrd became a republican?


Didn't Robert Byrd publicly apologize for his racism?  That's called integrity, nutters, just fyi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Didn't Robert Byrd publicly apologize for his racism?  That's called integrity, nutters, just fyi.


He kinda had to. He was a Grand Cyclops, not just rank and file like the rest.
Democrats made him a hero.
William Fulbright apologize?
What about Al Gore Sr.?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock...


Actually, exactly correct. Maybe that's what you meant by "poppycock."


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why Robert Byrd became a republican?


That's why Robert Byrd stopped acting like a racist.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjXpouS5bPVAhUK8WMKHTmgBrUQuAIIPzAE&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RBFOTdY1yY&usg=AFQjCNEml-2wVvg2vt11hNpsOgiNLAeoNA


Still looking for Izzy's rice bowl, I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> That's why Robert Byrd stopped acting like a racist.


So he put the robe away, and started working the "soft racism" game.
I thought you said that the dems "threw out" all the racists?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So he put the robe away, and started working the "soft racism" game.
> I thought you said that the dems "threw out" all the racists?


The definition of "stopped" would have been covered in your next semester of English.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Didn't Robert Byrd publicly apologize for his racism?  That's called integrity, nutters, just fyi.


You call anyone on this site that you disagree with lying racist and then say Byrd had integrity....

Integrity is doing the right thing, even when no one is watching.
It might be argued Byrd's "integrity" had more to do with political survival when everyone was watching....


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It might be argued Byrd's "integrity" had more to do with political survival when everyone was watching....


Maybe, but he did it, which is more than can be said about others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe, but he did it, which is more than can be said about others.


Right!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> That's why Robert Byrd stopped acting like a racist.


Acting or being? numbnuts


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Progressives ignore & forgive the words below and attack those that they perceive as racist, even where none exists. Pathetic.

“I shall never fight in the armed forces with a negro by my side ... Rather I should die a thousand times, and see Old Glory trampled in the dirt never to rise again, than to see this beloved land of ours become degraded by race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds.” December 1944, Byrd wrote to Senator Theodore G. Bilbo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> The definition of "stopped" would have been covered in your next semester of English.


I love when you attempt wit.
Its looks like a baby giraffe trying to walk for the first time..


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Progressives ignore & forgive the words below and attack those that they perceive as racist, even where none exists. Pathetic.
> 
> “I shall never fight in the armed forces with a negro by my side ... Rather I should die a thousand times, and see Old Glory trampled in the dirt never to rise again, than to see this beloved land of ours become degraded by race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds.” December 1944, Byrd wrote to Senator Theodore G. Bilbo.


You are deliberately ignoring his subsequent retraction and apologies, numbnuts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> You are deliberately ignoring his subsequent retraction and apologies, numbnuts.


What about his pal, Fulbright, or the climate tzar's dad?
Robert Byrd faked his way around his deep seeded racism, just like the legions of lilly white apologists, who see themselves as noble protectors of the less lilly.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He kinda had to. He was a Grand Cyclops, not just rank and file like the rest.
> Democrats made him a hero.
> William Fulbright apologize?
> What about Al Gore Sr.?


Fulbright turned away from the racism of his youth and apologized.

Gore Sr. refused to sign Thurmond's Southern Manifesto in 1956, and voted for the Voting Rights Act of 1965.  

What website are you getting your names from? I already warned you about interfering in Izzy's role.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Fulbright turned away from the racism of his youth and apologized.
> 
> Gore Sr. refused to sign Thurmond's Southern Manifesto in 1956, and voted for the Voting Rights Act of 1965.
> 
> What website are you getting your names from? I already warned you about interfering in Izzy's role.


Gore had his hand forced after voting against the 1964 act.
Fulbright went with the flow, and decided to go after the votes they had suppressed for years.
Those racists just went underground, and developed a new kind of soft racism that patronized the black vote while dividing and destroying black families.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> You are deliberately ignoring his subsequent retraction and apologies, numbnuts.



Portrait of Byrd as Majority Leader
Byrd initially compiled a mixed record on the subjects of race relations and desegregation.[55] While he initially voted against civil rights legislation, in 1959 he hired one of the Capitol's first black congressional aides, and he also took steps to integrate the United States Capitol Police for the first time since Reconstruction.[56] Beginning in the 1970s, Byrd explicitly renounced his earlier views favoring racial segregation.[20][57] Byrd said that he regretted filibustering and voting against the Civil Rights Act of 1964[58] and would change it if he had the opportunity. Byrd also said that his views changed dramatically after his teenage grandson was killed in a 1982 traffic accident, which put him in a deep emotional valley. "The death of my grandson caused me to stop and think," said Byrd, adding he came to realize that African-Americans love their children as much as he does his.[59] During debate in 1983 over the passage of the law creating the Martin Luther King Jr. Day holiday, which some conservatives opposed, Byrd grasped the symbolism of the day and its significance to his legacy, telling members of his staff "I'm the only one in the Senate who _*must*_ vote for this bill".[56]


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Portrait of Byrd as Majority Leader
> Byrd initially compiled a mixed record on the subjects of race relations and desegregation.[55] While he initially voted against civil rights legislation, in 1959 he hired one of the Capitol's first black congressional aides, and he also took steps to integrate the United States Capitol Police for the first time since Reconstruction.[56] Beginning in the 1970s, Byrd explicitly renounced his earlier views favoring racial segregation.[20][57] Byrd said that he regretted filibustering and voting against the Civil Rights Act of 1964[58] and would change it if he had the opportunity. Byrd also said that his views changed dramatically after his teenage grandson was killed in a 1982 traffic accident, which put him in a deep emotional valley. "The death of my grandson caused me to stop and think," said Byrd, adding he came to realize that African-Americans love their children as much as he does his.[59] During debate in 1983 over the passage of the law creating the Martin Luther King Jr. Day holiday, which some conservatives opposed, Byrd grasped the symbolism of the day and its significance to his legacy, telling members of his staff "I'm the only one in the Senate who _*must*_ vote for this bill".[56]


Impressive tribute to one of your heroes.
I wonder if the KKK commissioned the portrait.
(Its quite good)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> You are deliberately ignoring his subsequent retraction and apologies, numbnuts.


I'm ignoring nothing ya pinhead.
The apologies are great and warranted. Good for him.
The point is there are jackasses who claim to be progressive, open minded & inclusive or that they are somehow Republican. They are none of those things, unless they agree with your point of view.  
They either can't argue logically or they're too lazy to make an argument and they effectively end the argument by labeling someone a racist.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm ignoring nothing ya pinhead.
> The apologies are great and warranted. Good for him.
> The point is there are jackasses who claim to be progressive, open minded & inclusive or that they are somehow Republican. They are none of those things, unless they agree with your point of view.
> They either can't argue logically or they're too lazy to make an argument and they effectively end the argument by labeling someone a racist.


At this point, it's important to remember that not all Republicans are racists. However, all racists are Republicans.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> At this point, it's important to remember that not all Republicans are racists. However, all racists are Republicans.


In our current political climate.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gore had his hand forced after voting against the 1964 act.
> Fulbright went with the flow, and decided to go after the votes they had suppressed for years.
> Those racists just went underground, and developed a new kind of soft racism that patronized the black vote while dividing and destroying black families.


"Soft racism"?  Ludicrous.

  Just admit you are wrong and move on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> "Soft racism"?  Ludicrous.
> 
> Just admit you are wrong and move on.


Ludicrous indeed. 
Admit you're a pompous ass and take your own advice Magoo....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

*THE DEMOCRAT PARTY HAS DESTROYED THE BLACK COMMUNITY*
POSTED: FRIDAY, AUGUST 5, 2016 | BISHOP E.W. JACKSON | POLITICS

Before liberal noblesse oblige took hold in the black community, 80% of black children were raised in two parent families with a married mother and father. Now 72% of black children are born out of wedlock and 66% are raised in single parent female headed households. Gangs, violence, drug dealing and poverty can all be traced to the absence of fathers in the home, a direct result of liberal welfare policies. 

Black Lives Matters, the radical group sanctioned by the President and elites of the Democrat Party, says one of their guiding principles is “disrupting the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure requirement…” The phrase "Western construct" is code language for white. A father and mother raising children is not a racial idea. It was designed by God, and has been a blessing to every racial and ethnic group that has ever existed. If the left were truly interested in helping the the urban poor, they would seek to strengthen the black family, not disrupt it.

For too long Democrat elites have been so arrogant as to say that refusal to adhere to liberal orthodoxy means you are not authentically black. The result has been to keep black people in poverty and Democrats in power. They have campaigned in black churches, while undermining the black family and suppressing the growth of the black population through abortion. It is time for Americans of African descent to realize that Democrats not only don't care about them, they don't even like them. The recent revelation of DNC emails shows one trail between top DNC officials talking about a black female Democrat named LaQueenia. One official wrote, "LaQueenia is a NAME! I'm sorry boo. I hope you got a raise with this title."  If conservatives said something similar, the charges of racism would reverberate from the LA Times to the Washington Post.

entire article:
https://www.urbanfamilytalk.com/articles/politics/2016/august/05/the-democrat-party-has-destroyed-the-black-community/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mooch is out already. LOL.


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Mooch is out already. LOL.


I saw that, what the living fuck is going on???


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> I saw that, what the living fuck is going on???


What's going on is that Trump was taught by TV viewers that he gets popularity by saying "you're fired."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> "Soft racism"?  Ludicrous.
> 
> Just admit you are wrong and move on.


I think you're wrong.
What now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Mooch is out already. LOL.


You're fired.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He kinda had to. He was a Grand Cyclops, not just rank and file like the rest of us.
> Democrats made him a hero.
> William Fulbright apologize?
> What about Al Gore Sr.?


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There, I fixed it for you.


"Fixed it" just like the DNC did to poor Bern ..
btw, You're fired.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Actually, exactly correct. Maybe that's what you meant by "poppycock."


He may have reverse Oedipus complex.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So he put the robe away, and started working the "soft racism" game.
> I thought you said that the dems "threw out" all the racists?


This, "Trump thing" has really messed you up. You are really trying anything you can to deflect from the reality of his campaign and now presidency. Now how many times has he turned down the NAACP?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This, "Trump thing" has really messed you up. You are really trying anything you can to deflect from the reality of his campaign and now presidency. Now how many times has he turned down the NAACP?


The reality is President Trump.
Chew on that before I fire you again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You call anyone on this site that you disagree with lying racist and then say Byrd had integrity....
> 
> Integrity is doing the right thing, even when no one is watching.
> It might be argued Byrd's "integrity" had more to do with political survival when everyone was watching....


So you are arguing the status of one individual while millions switched parties in search of a supportive (of racism) environment?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are arguing the status of one individual while millions switched parties in search of a supportive (of racism) environment?


 I know for a fact what Byrd did. 
You make wild accusations regarding "millions" of "racists"
You're an f'n idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

Delingpole: ‘It’s Never Been Harder to Be a Climate Scientist.’ Good.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I know for a fact what Byrd did.
> You make wild accusations regarding "millions" of "racists"
> You're an f'n idiot.


Byrd was a public racist who eventually matured to disavow his youthful behavior.

Do you see a lesson there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

Australia Weather Bureau Caught Tampering With Climate Numbers...
http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/31/australia-weather-bureau-caught-tampering-with-climate-numbers/


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So you don't know what party he represented in the '68 presidential election? You are not aware that the south is now 100% GOP? Are those lies? Have you ever read a book?


*How's it feel to be lazy and post your laziness on a forum for all to see....*
*AIP was a split off of the Democratic Party and George Wallace's primary goal was *
*to not let either win by a majority. He was a Democrat who tried to destroy *
*the election system just as HRC and her minions tried to STEAL the election*
*from the American voters. *
*And the South is NOT GOP, it's a mixed bag at best.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Byrd was a public racist who eventually matured to disavow his youthful behavior.
> 
> Do you see a lesson there?



*There is NO lesson there, he was a racist and continued to be one until death.*
*It's inexcusable what he did. The only reason you are trying to support his disgusting behavior *
*is you don't have the Cajones to stomach the truth.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> I saw that, what the living fuck is going on???



*Fired.....Pretty simple.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Byrd was a public racist who eventually matured to disavow his youthful behavior.
> 
> Do you see a lesson there?


I'm not know nor have I ever been a Democrat or a racist....
What's your point Magoo? 
Nevermind...unless something has changed, you have no point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

*‘Ghost Forests’: The Next Global Warming Panic*
by Thomas D. Williams, Ph.D.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

Enviromentalists Are Shocked at What Happens When Car Lanes Turn Into Bike Lanes
http://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2017/08/01/enviromentalists-shocked-happens-car-lanes-turn-bike-lanes/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

*Climate data in Australia turns out to be “down under” in more ways than one*
Jazz Shaw Aug 02, 2017 4:01 PM

Anyone feel a draft?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

*Coal Miners, Remember Hillary Clinton's Remarks About You When Al Gore Talks About Your Future*

Matt Vespa
|
Posted: Aug 02, 2017 4:00 PM
  Share (20)   Tweet





Al Gore held a town hall event on CNN about climate change. Stacey Moeller, a Democrat from Wyoming, asked Gore if he saw any moral or ethical issues with tossing thousands of people out of work when there are no jobs in these communities to replace the ones lost in the coal market. She said she cares about the environment, but couldn’t vote Democratic in the last election. CNN host Anderson Cooper also added that scores of coal miners voted for Trump in 2016 on his promise to end the regulatory onslaught on the coal mining industry that was launched under the Obama administration. 

Gore said that there was a moral obligation to help coal miners find new jobs, maybe even better jobs, and provide the training for such employment. Workers in other sectors have been hearing about job retraining for years whenever a new free trade agreement is being debated on the Hill. They know it’s a crock. Gore made some points about the shifts in the coal market, the automated phase it’s undergone that cut jobs and the undercapitalization that hurt jobs, but let’s not forget the Obama White House’s war on coal. A war that if he had won, and some could argue that he has in some way, could have cost us over 125,000 jobs, $90 billion in wages, and $650 billion in lost economic activity over a ten year period thanks to Obama wrapping red tape around this industry’s neck. 



Let’s not forget Hillary Clinton’s remarks about coal miners during the 2016 election: she wanted to put them out of business. Yet, have no fear; she had a $30 billion “sorry, I screwed you over” support package for these workers, which would do nothing with the amount in lost wages. Even Democratic Senator Joe Manchin of West Virginia, a friend of the Clintons, found the remark appalling. So, it should come to no one's surprise that she lost that primary. It just shows the disconnect between urban and rural. The ivory tower progressives view the destruction of coal miner’s livelihoods as a positive in the fight to save the planet from the phantom threat of global warming. Everyone else would see this as nothing more than a quasi-regional genocide of a region’s economic life blood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2017)

Look out Fido, they are coming for you next,
_*STUDY: Pets play 'significant role in causing 'global warming''... *_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

*Drain It:* EPA Official Resigns over ‘Climate Change’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Germans Say ‘Climate Change’ Biggest Personal Fear… Not Terror, Mass Migration


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

7 articles I'm not going to read and counting...


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> 7 articles I'm not going to read and counting...


Izzy's rice bowl.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> 7 articles I'm not going to read and counting...


Maybe you mommy can read them to you, or the liberal democrat, E-reader.


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you mommy can read them to you


She taught me to steer clear of bullshit...


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> She taught me to steer clear of bullshit...


*You didn't pay attention when the subject was consequences did you ?*
*You crossed the line with your comment.*


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You didn't pay attention when the subject was consequences did you ?*
> *You crossed the line with your comment.*


My mommy said to steer clear of bad men like you...


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> My mommy said to steer clear of bad men like you...


*Subjective and disgusting comment all in one.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2017)

We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump. China and other countries are and will continue to be the leaders of the new world economy. We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump. China and other countries are and will continue to be the leaders of the new world economy. We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.


Just breathe in and out, repeat until your hyperventilating subsides.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump. China and other countries are and will continue to be the leaders of the new world economy. We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.


Quaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> 7 articles I'm not going to read and counting...


add the snopes article to the list. Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Izzy's rice bowl.


You must be proud of your followers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> She taught me to steer clear of bullshit...


Bullshit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump. China and other countries are and will continue to be the leaders of the new world economy. We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.


Gesundheit !!


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump. China and other countries are and will continue to be the leaders of the new world economy. We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.



*Your nuts....we are the leader, and will continue to be a leader with his policies.*
*Wussies don't make it in the real world.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump. China and other countries are and will continue to be the leaders of the new world economy. We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.


How soon? 
Al Gore soon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Your nuts....we are the leader, and will continue to be a leader with his policies.*
> *Wussies don't make it in the real world.*


The Union will look after him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump. China and other countries are and will continue to be the leaders of the new world economy. We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.


What is the new world economy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just breathe in and out, repeat until your hyperventilating subsides.


No, I will as I have for a few years now, look to forward thinking areas for investment. Like it or not the world is moving on, move or get run over.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> 7 articles I'm not going to read and counting...


I never look at that twisted propaganda he posts, what's the point? It would be like believing something Trump says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I will as I have for a few years now, look to forward thinking areas for investment. Like it or not the world is moving on, move or get run over.


We are the world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I never look at that twisted propaganda he posts, what's the point? It would be like believing something Trump says.


So you want us to come to our senses and get on board but you can't look at some links from the right? 
See what a dumb fuck you are? 
Hypocrite.
That is what happens when you live in the safe zone.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I never look at that twisted propaganda he posts, what's the point? It would be like believing something Trump says.


"Like it or not the world is moving on, move or get run over."


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you want us to come to our senses and get on board but you can't look at some links from the right?
> See what a dumb fuck you are?
> Hypocrite.
> That is what happens when you live in the safe zone.


Says a guy who spams this forum with crap all day long.  Cry wolf much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are the world.


The world is moving ahead, we are now allowing politics to hold us back from leading.

Believe it or not there is money to be made from up in the sky. I'll look to the future to invest, and with that I'll add that I am thinking long term, decades, not what have you done for me today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you want us to come to our senses and get on board but you can't look at some links from the right?
> See what a dumb fuck you are?
> Hypocrite.
> That is what happens when you live in the safe zone.


It's from the far right, in an ever increasing march further right . . . and the source isn't from common Americans trying to make ends meet, they are being told what to believe and now that it has come to the point that many of you believe obvious and easy to defraud BS. I would think the more intelligent of you would jump ship (see: George Will, et al.)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

In Final Days, Obama Admin Pushed Several Hundred Thousand Taxpayer Dollars to ‘Climate Change’ Museum
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/05/final-days-obama-admin-pushed-several-hundred-thousand-taxpayer-dollars-climate-change-museum/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

RESISTANCE: SCHWARZENEGGER LAUNCHES CLIMATE CHANGE PROJECT TO COMBAT TRUMP
http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/08/05/resistance-schwarzenegger-launches-climate-change-project-combat-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

AL GORE ADMITS: VOTERS DON’T TRUST ‘ELITES’ & ‘EXPERTS’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/05/al-gore-hyperglobalization-failure-trump-appeal-voters-dont-trust-elites-experts/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AL GORE ADMITS: VOTERS DON’T TRUST ‘ELITES’ & ‘EXPERTS’
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/05/al-gore-hyperglobalization-failure-trump-appeal-voters-dont-trust-elites-experts/


"Fuck off Fascist"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's from the far right, in an ever increasing march further right . . . and the source isn't from common Americans trying to make ends meet, they are being told what to believe and now that it has come to the point that many of you believe obvious and easy to defraud BS. I would think the more intelligent of you would jump ship (see: George Will, et al.)


Clueless.  Please tell us what George Will tells us about "common Americans trying to make ends meet,"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says a guy who spams this forum with crap all day long.  Cry wolf much?


I love Spam,
 
Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> RESISTANCE: SCHWARZENEGGER LAUNCHES CLIMATE CHANGE PROJECT TO COMBAT TRUMP
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/08/05/resistance-schwarzenegger-launches-climate-change-project-combat-trump/


Hmmmm sounds like a little dose of 10th amendment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says a guy who spams this forum with crap all day long.  Cry wolf much?


Irony alert


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's from the far right, in an ever increasing march further right . . . and the source isn't from common Americans trying to make ends meet, they are being told what to believe and now that it has come to the point that many of you believe obvious and easy to defraud BS. I would think the more intelligent of you would jump ship (see: George Will, et al.)


George Will is a dope, you have seen the stock market, jobs numbers et al.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Believe it or not there is money to be made from up in the sky.


I believe it!!!  My shares in Alaska Airlines have done very well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll look to the future to invest, and with that I'll add that I am thinking long term, decades, not what have you done for me today.


Try to pick up on the next Shale like Boom maybe?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The world is moving ahead, we are now allowing politics to hold us back from leading.


We are?  Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are falling behind in the world, thanks to the deniers and now Trump.


"Deniers" are a myth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are missing the boat as are policies attempt to bring back soon to be obsolete sources of energy.


Relax I'ole.  The alleged obsolete sources of energy have allowed you to flourish as the market makes sources of energy obsolete by reducing demand and adding to the supply of energy, both reliable fossil fuels and unreliable green energy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Relax I'ole.  The alleged obsolete sources of energy have allowed you to flourish as the market makes sources of energy obsolete by reducing demand and adding to the supply of energy, both reliable fossil fuels and unreliable green energy.


Does it hurt when you stretch that far in an attempt to make a point that isn't there?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does it hurt when you stretch that far in an attempt to make a point that isn't there?


No.  I  go to yoga about twice  a week and stretch daily.  Feels pretty good actually. You should try getting out of your maze one of these days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2017)

UPDATE: Temperature readings plunge after Australia orders end to 'tampering'...
http://www.climatedepot.com/2017/08/04/temperatures-plunge-after-australias-bureau-of-meteorology-orders-fix/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does it hurt when you stretch that far in an attempt to make a point that isn't there?


*ATTENTION!*

*Irony alert!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says a guy who spams this forum with crap all day long.  Cry wolf much?


*Look who spams....7,419 posts of which possible ten are useful and worthy of agreeing with.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

BYE BYE

U.S. Formally Notifies U.N. of Withdrawal from Paris Climate Agreement


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Deniers" are a myth.


Deniers of orthodoxy used to be called philosophers and scientists.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Deniers of orthodoxy used to be called philosophers and scientists.


Skeptics are fine, in here we have a lot of deniers...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Skeptics are fine, in here we have a lot of deniers...


Not many deniers of warming, the cause is what is in question.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not many deniers of warming, the cause is what is in question.


This thread is filled with attempts to say we're not even warming, much less man is the cause.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> This thread is filled with attempts to say we're not even warming, much less man is the cause.


I have no recollection of that.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Deniers of orthodoxy used to be called philosophers and scientists.


Philosophers maybe.  Scientists based their denials on facts.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have no recollection of that.


238 pages


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> 238 pages


You know it doesn't help when the scientists are caught cooking the books and making stupid arguments like pets are another cause of global warming.
You are shooting yourself in the foot, again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

I watch a lot of UCSD TV and the professors and outside private industry types that speak about climate change and it's effects on the planet, either don't even mention that there is an argument or state that they won't be wasting their time discussing such nonsense about it not being real. Basically, amongst the whole world (besides the t-party, bought and paid for by the fossil fuel industry, types) it is just a simple, excepted fact.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know it doesn't help when the scientists are caught cooking the books and making stupid arguments like pets are another cause of global warming.
> You are shooting yourself in the foot, again.


Cooking what books?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watch a lot of UCSD TV and the professors and outside private industry types that speak about climate change and it's effects on the planet, either don't even mention that there is an argument or state that they won't be wasting their time discussing such nonsense about it not being real. Basically, amongst the whole world (besides the t-party, bought and paid for by the fossil fuel industry, types) it is just a simple, excepted fact.


True. In light of the massive factual basis, scientists no longer pay heed to any claims that man doesn't contribute to climate change. It's no longer a part of the discussion. But heck, there's a new strain of idiocy for everything, including "flat-earthers," etc. The suckers are simply trying to say that science has too much power and we should believe other things.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> True. In light of the massive factual basis, scientists no longer pay heed to any claims that man doesn't contribute to climate change. It's no longer a part of the discussion. But heck, there's a new strain of idiocy for everything, including "flat-earthers," etc. The suckers are simply trying to say that science has too much power and we should believe other things.


"If God didn't mean for us to destroy the planet, he wouldn't have given us all this money."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have no recollection of that.


The latest Trump deflection, protection and apologists unit saying, "I don't recall" or some variation thereof.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> True. In light of the massive factual basis, scientists no longer pay heed to any claims that man doesn't contribute to climate change. It's no longer a part of the discussion. But heck, there's a new strain of idiocy for everything, including "flat-earthers," etc. The suckers are simply trying to say that science has too much power and we should believe other things.


Trump got 'em discussing and wondering why we fought the Civil War with his asinine logic . . . that's why some like him, he's just as dumb as they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watch a lot of UCSD TV and the professors and outside private industry types that speak about climate change and it's effects on the planet, either don't even mention that there is an argument or state that they won't be wasting their time discussing such nonsense about it not being real. Basically, amongst the whole world (besides the t-party, bought and paid for by the fossil fuel industry, types) it is just a simple, excepted fact.


Lemming, that is what the left counts on and that is why I post links to open that numb, closed mind of yours.
Just like the kids that were chanting Obama, Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Cooking what books?


You pick, the latest was in Australia. You know, I have posted it twice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watch a lot of UCSD TV and the professors and outside private industry types that speak about climate change and it's effects on the planet, either don't even mention that there is an argument or state that they won't be wasting their time discussing such nonsense about it not being real. Basically, amongst the whole world (besides the t-party, bought and paid for by the fossil fuel industry, types) it is just a simple, excepted fact.


When we see you practicing your religion you'll earn some respect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Philosophers maybe.  Scientists based their denials on facts.


Facts or failed prognostications?
Facts or muddled modeling?
Facts or faith?
Facts offer proof.

Your "facts" are unfulfilled theory, and absolutely nothing else.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Facts or failed prognostications?
> Facts or muddled modeling?
> Facts or faith?
> Facts offer proof.
> ...


Same idiots who don't believe in evolution.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You pick, the latest was in Australia. You know, I have posted it twice.


AGW is an idea. A theory.
One that has not been proven to have any significant effect on the climate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Same idiots who don't believe in evolution.


I think they do believe in evolution.
They believe in AGW as well.

Natural selection has a much stronger scientific foundation.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Facts or failed prognostications?
> Facts or muddled modeling?
> Facts or faith?
> Facts offer proof.
> ...


You're describing politics not Science


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're describing politics not Science


Exactly.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly.


Which is why you listen to the science


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Which is why you listen to the science


Look.
You look at the science.
You "listen" to what you're told.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When we see you practicing your religion you'll earn some respect.


Are ya gonna come by the house?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're describing politics not Science


They believe in the former but not the latter.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> This thread is filled with attempts to say we're not even warming, much less man is the cause.


*Man can cause environmental change, just not permanent or to the extent *
*the Global Warming/Climate Change religious fanatics scream about.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watch a lot of UCSD TV and the professors and outside private industry types that speak about climate change and it's effects on the planet, either don't even mention that there is an argument or state that they won't be wasting their time discussing such nonsense about it not being real. Basically, amongst the whole world (besides the t-party, bought and paid for by the fossil fuel industry, types)* it is just a simple, excepted fact*.


*The Emperor's New Clothes syndrome.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The Emperor's New Clothes syndrome.*


We were discussing climate change not Trump.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We were discussing climate change not Trump.


*We were all discussing a Lie and Al " Jabba the Hutt " Gore....*


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Man can cause environmental change, just not permanent or to the extent *
> *the Global Warming/Climate Change religious fanatics scream about.*


Where did you get your PhD in Science?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Facts or failed prognostications?
> Facts or muddled modeling?
> Facts or faith?
> Facts offer proof.
> ...


Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You pick, the latest was in Australia. You know, I have posted it twice.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> AGW is an idea. A theory.
> One that has not been proven to have any significant effect on the climate.


Over 100 years old, and being proven every day.

http://www.rsc.org/images/Arrhenius1896_tcm18-173546.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Over 100 years old, and being proven every day.
> 
> http://www.rsc.org/images/Arrhenius1896_tcm18-173546.pdf


The only thing being proven daily, is the obstinance of AGW political orthodoxy.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> AGW is an idea. A theory.


Do you know what a scientific theory is?  I suggest you look it up, you're ignorance is showing.

I'll help:

"A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment. Such fact-supported *theories* are not "guesses" but reliable accounts of the real world."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you know what a scientific theory is?  I suggest you look it up, you're ignorance is showing.


I know a little more about "climate science" than you do.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know a little more about "climate science" than you do.


Please continue:

A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment. Such fact-supported *theories* are not "guesses" but reliable accounts of the real world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please continue:
> 
> A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment. Such fact-supported *theories* are not "guesses" but reliable accounts of the real world.


Thank you professor.
Has a scientific theory ever been proven wrong?

Take your time.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you professor.
> Has a scientific theory ever been proven wrong?
> 
> Take your time.


Not by plumbers


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not by plumbers


Im only qualified to prove you wrong.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im only qualified to prove you wrong.


I'm sure there will be a 1st time, sometime...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm sure there will be a 1st time, sometime...


Run along, lemming.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Run along, lemming.


Taking your ball so soon??


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *We were all discussing a Lie and Al " Jabba the Hutt " Gore....*


He really scares you doesn't he? Means he is seen as a potential threat to those who feed you your information.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Let's talk about the Confederacy being a part of the U.S. some more...


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He really scares you doesn't he? Means he is seen as a potential threat to those who feed you your information.


I wonder how well the new movie will do?  Last one put AGW on the map, what a great American Gore is!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only thing being proven daily, is the obstinance of AGW political orthodoxy.


. . . and your ignorance to the fact you have been spoon fed what they want you to believe and hopefully repeat. Or maybe you just have your whole portfolio invested in the fossil fuel industry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Let's talk about the Confederacy being a part of the U.S. some more...


You mean the people who were apart of the USA until they left it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I wonder how well the new movie will do?  Last one put AGW on the map, what a great American Gore is!


More than that he is a great world figure and rebel with a great cause!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Taking your ball so soon??


Some people simply want to play, "I WIN!", when they don't, they quit. Sarah Palin is considered an icon to some.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know a little more about "climate science" than you do.


Sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I wonder how well the new movie will do?  Last one put AGW on the map, what a great American Gore is!


It bombed, it was in 15th place this weekend, about the same rank on people's give a shit meter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More than that he is a great world figure and rebel with a great cause!


And he came in second in a presidential race, loser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he came in second in a presidential race, loser.


Yes, Reese we know, we know. A couple thousand votes the other way there, or in 2016 and history looks quite different.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he came in second in a presidential race, loser.


w = 50,456,002 
Gore = 50,999,897


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> True. In light of the massive factual basis, scientists no longer pay heed to any claims that man doesn't contribute to climate change. It's no longer a part of the discussion. But heck, there's a new strain of idiocy for everything, including "flat-earthers," etc. The suckers are simply trying to say that science has too much power and we should believe other things.


Not true.  I believe and pay heed to man's contribution to climate change and the unambiguous human flourishing that has taken place despite the ambiguity of how much the climate has changed.  Having said that, I would like to see you people get off the grid.  Show some conviction instead of standing behind the many scientist who are more than likely just as hypocritical as you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I wonder how well the new movie will do?  Last one put AGW on the map, what a great American Gore is!


"Fuck off Fascist"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Over 100 years old, and being proven every day.
> 
> http://www.rsc.org/images/Arrhenius1896_tcm18-173546.pdf


There is no way you read this.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There is no way you read this.


It's not the first time I have seen it or posted it here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2017)

espola said:


> w = 50,456,002
> Gore = 50,999,897


If only it was a popularity vote...that damned Constitution...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If only it was a popularity vote...that damned Constitution...


Maybe they don't know? 
This must be where the phrase "we're playing chess while you're playing checkers" comes from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please continue:
> 
> A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment. Such fact-supported *theories* are not "guesses" but reliable accounts of the real world.


So when is your next fossil fueled trip to Hawaii?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and your ignorance to the fact you have been spoon fed what they want you to believe and hopefully repeat. Or maybe you just have your whole portfolio invested in the fossil fuel industry.


I'd invest in every industry, including green energy, that relies on fossil fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More than that he is a great world figure and rebel with a great cause!


Epstein would shred him in a debate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people simply want to play, "I WIN!", when they don't, they quit.


Reminds me of the ignore button......quitter


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Sure.


Surely


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I wonder how well the new movie will do?  Last one put AGW on the map, what a great American Gore is!


“I voted for Gore in 2000, yeah. I think that if he ran again, depending on who he ran against, I might vote for him. He’s a smart man,” said Geologist Dr. Robert Giegengack,a professor at the University of Pennsylvania.

*But after viewing An Inconvenient Truth, Giegengack said Gore either intentionally misrepresented the facts or was unaware of the science and data behind climate change.*

*“I was appalled. I was appalled because he either deliberately misrepresented the point he was making or didn’t understand it. So it was irresponsible of Al Gore,” Giegengack said in the 2016 film Climate Hustle, which is skeptical of climate change.*

*“CO2 is not the villain that it has been portrayed. I’m impressed by the fact that the present climate, from the perspective of a geologist, is very close to the coldest it’s ever been. The concentration CO2 in the atmosphere today is the close to the lowest it has ever been,” he said.*

Tucker said he thinks _An Inconvenient Sequel_ suffered because Paramount did not give it a high-profile release.

“Considering the fact that this is arguably the first major anti-Trump documentary to hit theaters – and considering the public outrage over Trump’s decision to pull out of the Paris climate agreement – Paramount should have stuck to its original plan,” Tucker said.


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So when is your next fossil fueled trip to Hawaii?


Maybe the dumbest thing we've seen from you and that's saying a lot...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Fuck off Fascist"


I didn't know deniers calle


Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of the ignore button......quitter


I'm not here to discuss things with immature, no account losers. If you can't stand up like a man and discuss things in a rational manner then I have no time for you. I have given nono many chances in the past but he is simply to insane, stupid and with no accountability in the least, so he is back in the box. If you are so desperate to be right somewhere in life that you have to come in here and lie, tell others you know more about their business than they do you have deep seated issues and again, I have no time for that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I didn't know deniers calle
> 
> I'm not here to discuss things with immature, no account losers. If you can't stand up like a man and discuss things in a rational manner then I have no time for you. I have given nono many chances in the past but he is simply to insane, stupid and with no accountability in the least, so he is back in the box. If you are so desperate to be right somewhere in life that you have to come in here and lie, tell others you know more about their business than they do you have deep seated issues and again, I have no time for that.


Pot...kettle...black....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe the dumbest thing we've seen from you and that's saying a lot...


No one better than you to judge dumbness.
Wezdumb.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe the dumbest thing we've seen from you and that's saying a lot...


Oh it's saying a lot alright.  You people like climate policies for everyone but yourselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I didn't know deniers calle
> 
> I'm not here to discuss things with immature, no account losers. If you can't stand up like a man and discuss things in a rational manner then I have no time for you. I have given nono many chances in the past but he is simply to insane, stupid and with no accountability in the least, so he is back in the box. If you are so desperate to be right somewhere in life that you have to come in here and lie, tell others you know more about their business than they do you have deep seated issues and again, I have no time for that.


We can and have discussed things in a rational manner.  If those discussions don't fit your narrative then perhaps it is you who is insane, stupid, ununaccountable, desperate, etc. etc..  Your actions say that you have plenty of time for all of that and you use the "box" because you're desperate to be 'right somewhere in life".


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh it's saying a lot alright.  You people like climate policies for everyone but yourselves.


Not at all, but I understand you will take the conversation wherever it please you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I didn't know deniers calle


100k....quitter


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not at all, but I understand you will take the conversation wherever it please you.


How was the luau this year?


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How was the luau this year?


The last one was disappointing.  I suspect there were better ways to experience one than at a big hotel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How was the luau this year?


He went to a luau in spain? Maybe that was just another green, carbon free trip to discuss the affect of ulittle soccer on the enviorment.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Science, leaked before t could suppress it --

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/08/07/climate/document-Draft-of-the-Climate-Science-Special-Report.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He went to a luau in spain? Maybe that was just another green, carbon free trip to discuss the affect of ulittle soccer on the enviorment.


I forgot about that!!  So both the Paris agreement and Wez's convictions went in to a hole at the same time.  Classic.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I forgot about that!!  So both the Paris agreement and Wez's convictions went in to a hole at the same time.  Classic.


What did the Paris Agreement say he should have done?


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> What did the Paris Agreement say he should have done?


Never fly in a plane, didn't you know?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Science, leaked before t could suppress it --
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/08/07/climate/document-Draft-of-the-Climate-Science-Special-Report.html


673 pages.  Safe bet.  Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> What did the Paris Agreement say he should have done?


Renewables


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Never fly in a plane, didn't you know?


You would have missed this years tournament.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 673 pages.  Safe bet.  Lol


The last numbered page is 542, the last interesting page is 536, and a good third of the document is just framework.  The Executive Summary (pages 11-31) covers just about everything in the report.

And it should be no challenge to most 6th-grade science graduates - very little math and lots of pictures.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Renewables


And?


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> The last numbered page is 542, the last interesting page is 536, and a good third of the document is just framework.  The Executive Summary (pages 11-31) covers just about everything in the report.
> 
> And it should be no challenge to most 6th-grade science graduates - very little math and lots of pictures.


I heard it has little new Science, mostly a good summary that was feared would be suppressed by the book burning admin.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> I heard it has little new Science, mostly a good summary that was feared would be suppressed by the book burning admin.


There is some good stuff on sources of carbon in the atmosphere besides CO2.  Methane has a stronger greenhouse effect than CO2 (x30 or more, per molecule) but lasts a shorter time in the atmosphere, and the releases of it from seafloor hydrates and thawing tundra is increasing.  Carbon black (the black stuff in soot and automobile tire dust) tends to have a cooling effect, since it blocks incoming sunlight directly.  I don't think that is "new science", but the writeup was interesting.


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> There is some good stuff on sources of carbon in the atmosphere besides CO2.  Methane has a stronger greenhouse effect than CO2 (x30 or more, per molecule) but lasts a shorter time in the atmosphere, and the releases of it from seafloor hydrates and thawing tundra is increasing.  Carbon black (the black stuff in soot and automobile tire dust) tends to have a cooling effect, since it blocks incoming sunlight directly.  I don't think that is "new science", but the writeup was interesting.


Right, it's a good summary.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm laughing too much already... the hypocrisy being posted on this thread is *thick *today!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Never fly in a plane, didn't you know?


Not if you want to be the change you wish to see in the world while you sound the alarm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> What did the Paris Agreement say he should have done?


Does he need a Paris agreement to do what he thinks he should?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does he need a Paris agreement to do what he thinks he should?


Probably, you know how lemmings are.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does he need a Paris agreement to do what he thinks he should?


Circling down the rabbit hole again...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Circling down the rabbit hole again...


Your default exit strategy.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Mr t said he would make climate change go away (it was all invented by the Chinese, right?) and he has.  At least mention of it is going away.  After the USDA newspeak memos leaked out, my facebook news page exploded with over 100 items all referring to the same thing.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your default exit strategy.


Here's a link to the Paris Accords documents --

http://unfccc.int/paris_agreement/items/9485.php

Show something in there is violated by a commercial airline trip.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He really scares you doesn't he? Means he is seen as a potential threat to those who feed you your information.


Quick!! You need to step in line, buy his new book to fund his lifestyle. Don't ask questions, that is frowned upon..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Here's a link to the Paris Accords documents --
> 
> http://unfccc.int/paris_agreement/items/9485.php
> 
> Show something in there is violated by a commercial airline trip.


You've been spooled.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Here's a link to the Paris Accords documents --
> 
> http://unfccc.int/paris_agreement/items/9485.php


so now its 158 of 197 countries strong.  Sounds like they should still be able to "undertake ambitious efforts to combat climate change and adapt to its effects, with enhanced support to assist developing countries to do so. As such, it charts a new course in the global climate effort."  Even without American support.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You've been spooled.


No, you've been spooled.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> so now its 158 of 197 countries strong.  Sounds like they should still be able to "undertake ambitious efforts to combat climate change and adapt to its effects, with enhanced support to assist developing countries to do so. As such, it charts a new course in the global climate effort."  Even without American support.


Not responsive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can and have discussed things in a rational manner.  If those discussions don't fit your narrative then perhaps it is you who is insane, stupid, ununaccountable, desperate, etc. etc..  Your actions say that you have plenty of time for all of that and you use the "box" because you're desperate to be 'right somewhere in life".


You are not nono, I put you on ignore once because the Myna bird act was getting old. I have had to put nono on ignore before when his purely stupid BS gets to thick. None of you others make things up and then base a series of responses from that false narrative (at least once corrected most of you say "Oh, but you're still wrong" which I can accept). It's a waste of time dealing with someone so divorced from reality. nono doesn't conduct himself in any way that is defendable in any way form or manner . . . you play games, LE is grumpy, Joe goes for the throat, Aff-bear-Bernie-Ricky is just entertaining himself, Multi thinks he is the smartest person in the room, nono has no redeeming qualities . . . there is no, know there, just gibberish.


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Where did you get your PhD in Science?


*Where did you get your Ignorance...*
*At 7,533 posts you've cornered the market.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are not nono, I put you on ignore once because the Myna bird act was getting old. I have had to put nono on ignore before when his purely stupid BS gets to thick. None of you others make things up and then base a series of responses from that false narrative (at least once corrected most of you say "Oh, but you're still wrong" which I can accept). It's a waste of time dealing with someone so divorced from reality. nono doesn't conduct himself in any way that is defendable in any way form or manner . . . you play games, LE is grumpy, Joe goes for the throat, Aff-bear-Bernie-Ricky is just entertaining himself, Multi thinks he is the smartest person in the room, nono has no redeeming qualities . . . there is no, know there, just gibberish.


*I'm smarter than you and you know it.*
*That's what really burns your brain.....*
*Ten words in a sentence, one hundred twenty five in a sentence *
*as above and you fail every time. Why.....because you're trying to be*
*something your NOT !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I'm smarter than you and you know it.*
> *That's what really burns your brain.....*
> *Ten words in a sentence, one hundred twenty five in a sentence *
> *as above and you fail every time. Why.....because you're trying to be*
> *something your NOT !*


"you're" . . . just saying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are not nono, I put you on ignore once because the Myna bird act was getting old. I have had to put nono on ignore before when his purely stupid BS gets to thick. None of you others make things up and then base a series of responses from that false narrative (at least once corrected most of you say "Oh, but you're still wrong" which I can accept). It's a waste of time dealing with someone so divorced from reality. nono doesn't conduct himself in any way that is defendable in any way form or manner . . . you play games, LE is grumpy, Joe goes for the throat, Aff-bear-Bernie-Ricky is just entertaining himself, Multi thinks he is the smartest person in the room, nono has no redeeming qualities . . . there is no, know there, just gibberish.


Irony alert.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "you're" . . . just saying.


Good catch. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good catch. lol


Looks like E-reader is out of a job.
At least HD found his special purpose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2017)

Delingpole: NYT Story on Bombshell Climate Report Fakest of Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2017)

*Update on 2 bombs-in-the-making: N. Korea’s nuke & Al Gore’s new movie*
August 9, 2017 07:49 AM by Doug Powers


An Inconvenient Box Office


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2017/aug/07/fossil-fuel-subsidies-are-a-staggering-5-tn-per-year

*Fossil fuel subsidies are a staggering $5 tn per year*
A new study finds 6.5% of global GDP goes to subsidizing dirty fossil fuels


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2017)

July GISS numbers are in -- hottest July in their record, and the first month of 2017 hotter than the corresponding month last year. 

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

espola said:


> July GISS numbers are in -- hottest July in their record, and the first month of 2017 hotter than the corresponding month last year.
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


Fake News by Fake Scientists.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News by Fake Scientists.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 15, 2017)

espola said:


> July GISS numbers are in -- hottest July in their record, and the first month of 2017 hotter than the corresponding month last year.
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


You started the thread on Jul 10 last year.  And what a year its been.  12 new data points and the koan continues. Northern hemisphere anomalies.  Red points since beginning of thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Best story evah,
WEATHER CHANNEL founder: 'I'm a climate denier' so 'put me to death'...
http://mynewsla.com/hollywood/2017/08/17/weather-channel-founder-denies-climate-change-so-put-me-to-death/


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

*Push....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You started the thread on Jul 10 last year.  And what a year its been.  12 new data points and the koan continues. Northern hemisphere anomalies.  Red points since beginning of thread.
> 
> View attachment 1297


If we could get a few folks off the grid that would be better.  What Bertrand Russell called the useless eaters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If we could get a few folks off the grid that would be better.  What Bertrand Russell called the useless eaters.


Genocide?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . you play games, LE is grumpy, Joe goes for the throat, Aff-bear-Bernie-Ricky is just entertaining himself, *Multi thinks he is the smartest person in the room*, nono has no redeeming qualities . . . there is no, know there, just gibberish.


There is a saying amongst Mountain Bikers. You don't have to be faster then a Mountain Lion, just faster then the slowest guy there.  It's easy to be the smartest guy on the forum when I only have to be smarter then you and your lefty followers.

You libby guys sure have thing for trying to connect invisible dots. You believe Bear is Ricky Sanders...  you must be drinking the good stuff already. Oh, and Wez is trying to link Lion and Torros. Well, they are both animals that shred you guys up so I guess they do have that in common....

Hey Ratt.. let's go for a ride.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> There is a saying amongst Mountain Bikers. You don't have to be faster then a Mountain Lion, just faster then the slowest guy there.  It's easy to be the smartest guy on the forum when I only have to be smarter then you and your lefty followers.
> 
> You libby guys sure have thing for trying to connect invisible dots. You believe Bear is Ricky Sanders...  you must be drinking the good stuff already. Oh, and Wez is trying to link Lion and Torros. Well, they are both animals that shred you guys up so I guess they do have that in common....
> 
> Hey Ratt.. let's go for a ride.


Who is Ricky Sanders? Do you mean Aff-lete, then B-ear Crap, then Bernie Sanders, then Ricky Fandango (aka the plumber)? Same guy for years, he isn't hiding anything. "a saying amongst mountain bikers" eh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey Ratt.. let's go for a ride.


Do Baldy twice before lunch, in less than 2 hours each time, then give me a call.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do Baldy twice before lunch, in less than 2 hours each time, then give me a call.


Via GMR, Potato Chip or Baldy Road? To the lift or stop before the switchbacks? 

Been there done that sunshine..


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Genocide?


*Yeah .....Lying Racist Democrats.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do Baldy twice before lunch, in less than 2 hours each time, then give me a call.


I know. You do it driving your car....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Genocide?


Don't worry, you are doing your part on population control, infanticide I believe is your slogan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do Baldy twice before lunch, in less than 2 hours each time, then give me a call.


Sounds like just a good warm up, pussy union boy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Via GMR, Potato Chip or Baldy Road? To the lift or stop before the switchbacks?
> 
> Been there done that sunshine..


*GMR across the top, down thru tunnels. Try that full loop Rat...*

*Up to the Tunnels is easy....*

*I don't even believe you can do what you say you can. You Lie so much on here...*

*Flat training ain't shit Rat.. and climbing to the tunnels is a warm up....*







*Rat's turn around....@ 5 miles.....and why would you turn around here ?*
*Because he went in to oxygen deprivation and his calves were screaming, so *
*he turned around. Flat training doesn't prep you for the climbs on Mt Baldy*
*Mr Rat. *


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like just a good warm up, pussy union boy.


Oh it's way more then a warm up. I've seen guys puke trying to ride up the vaunted switchbacks.


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like just a good warm up, pussy union boy.


*That's exactly what it is.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh it's way more then a warm up. I've seen guys puke trying to ride up the vaunted switchbacks.


*That climb up to the lifts ain't no joke....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

I haven't ridden this in some time but we used to ride Mt Palomar via Cole Grade starting at Pechanga. Cole Grade... hated that climb. Then getting back to Pechanga climbing Pala Grade. My legs hurt thinking about it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

PM.


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I haven't ridden this in some time but we used to ride Mt Palomar via Cole Grade starting at Pechanga. Cole Grade... hated that climb. Then getting back to Pechanga climbing Pala Grade. My legs hurt thinking about it.


*Interval or Climber ?*

*I haven't done a VO2 Max in a couple of years, I,m probably down a little....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is Ricky Sanders? Do you mean Aff-lete, then B-ear Crap, then Bernie Sanders, then Ricky Fandango (aka the plumber)? Same guy for years, he isn't hiding anything. "a saying amongst mountain bikers" eh?


And unless Aff/ Ricky Sanders DD is about to give birth then you have no idea who Bear is. 

Go fill your water bottle with beer and I'll see you at 7am to ride...


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> And unless Aff/ Ricky Sanders DD is about to give birth then you have no idea who Bear is.
> 
> Go fill your water bottle with beer and I'll see you at 7am to ride...


*Oooo....that's a recipe for puke.*

*Rat doesn't Goo, he Goobers....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Interval or Climber ?*
> 
> *I haven't done a VO2 Max in a couple of years, I,m probably down a little....*


I would torture myself and do pyramid intervals on my flat days. Starting at 2 minutes, then off for half the time of your interval, in 30 second intervals. Trying to train my body to process, clear out, the lactic acid. Now... I try to ride for fun.


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I would torture myself and do pyramid intervals on my flat days. Starting at 2 minutes, then off for half the time of your interval, in 30 second intervals. Trying to train my body to process, clear out, the lactic acid. Now... I try to ride for fun.


*Climber ...as much as I could suffer. Yes intervals in between....*
*I could just suffer, not smart but it worked.*
*Now I'm a little more relaxed also...*
*A high high Cadence was never my forte, Froome pace is freak pace....*
*I think he's an Alien prospect ...Dude's unreal.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Climber ...as much as I could suffer. Yes intervals in between....*
> *I could just suffer, not smart but it worked.*
> *Now I'm a little more relaxed also...*
> *A high high Cadence was never my forte, Froome pace is freak pace....*
> *I think he's an Alien prospect ...Dude's unreal.*


I was always more of a masher, Ullrich style. Love to climb in my big ring when I could. Problem is I still try..


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I was always more of a masher, Ullrich style. Love to climb in my big ring when I could. Problem is I still try..


*Yup, I've resembled that.*

*God you pay for that days later...*
*plus equipment...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

*Cut n thrust or wide arcs and cringe ?*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll be doing about 40 miles tomorrow but only about 2500' of climbing so it wont be so bad. Trying to slowly get back to a semi competitive shape but it's never easy. Looking into doing the Spartan Race in Big Bear. Those races are a blast.. love obstacle courses.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Cut n thrust or wide arcs and cringe ?*


Are we talking Road or Mtn?

Speaking of Road and Mtn. Last weekend I road SART and on our way back up the lower section, just before the little wooden brige, a guy was riding down on his Cross bike. I thought Single Speeders are nuts, but Cross riders are at a whole different level. Ride was great except all the freakin' nats. It was so bad I saw people riding with bug nets over their helmets..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh it's way more then a warm up. I've seen guys puke trying to ride up the vaunted switchbacks.


Been there seen that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Been there seen that.


I have to ask... been there seen that because you were riding up to the lift on your bike?

Props if you were.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I have to ask... been there seen that because you were riding up to the lift on your bike?
> 
> Props if you were.


A particularly warm day in May, after the race, long ago, so no.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2017)

*Multi....*



Show More





*5* Viewing This Race
*Beast*
*Sprint*
*Kids Race*
12-14 Miles

30-35Obstacles

3 Hours Fastest Time

If you’re looking to unleash your inner beast and go to places you never imaged, the Spartan Beast is perfect for you. With 12-14 miles and 30-35 obstacles between you and the finish line, the Spartan Beast will test everything you’re made of: your strength, your endurance, your resolve. The unpredictable terrain and Spartan Obstacles are masterfully designed to push you deep into your discomfort zone, and well past those self-imposed obstacles you once considered your limits. Beast mode: on.

Saturday $224
Sunday $159
*Elite Men (Saturday 7:30AM)*


*Elite Women (Saturday 7:45AM) *


*Competitive (Saturday 8:00AM-8:45AM)*
$224

* 1 SPOTS*
Until Sold Out

$184
$204
$224
*Morning (Saturday 9AM-12PM)*


*Afternoon (Saturday 12:15PM-2PM)*


*Saturday Spectator*
_$20_
*Obstacle Specialist Training FRIDAY 9:00 AM*  Learn More

Dude this is an unusual race....! In Big Bear. Love Mtn Biking up there.....

No bike though ? ( Like Cyclocross )


All a foot race I presume....


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> useless eaters.


Pretty harsh on our little klatch.  Slaughtering the German no doubt but I would expect the problem here to be more along the lines of "_Zu viel schnitzel_" rather than "_Unnutze esser_".  Not to mention schnitzengruben.  

Useless eaters jogs a memory. I've been trying to remember the book.  Frederick, by Leo Lionni.  Funny, Tico and the Golden Wings turned out to be one of my son's favorites when he was small.  Anyway, I'm maybe 6 or 7 and my mom's reading the book to me and my sister on the sofa after dinner.  My uncle is visiting and he comes up, puts his thumb and forefinger on the book and says "If it was up to me I'd shoot that goddamn mouse".  My mom jumps up and lays the spine of the book across his head.  Useless eaters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Pretty harsh on our little klatch.  Slaughtering the German no doubt but I would expect the problem here to be more along the lines of "_Zu viel schnitzel_" rather than "_Unnutze esser_".  Not to mention schnitzengruben.
> 
> Useless eaters jogs a memory. I've been trying to remember the book.  Frederick, by Leo Lionni.  Funny, Tico and the Golden Wings turned out to be one of my son's favorites when he was small.  Anyway, I'm maybe 6 or 7 and my mom's reading the book to me and my sister on the sofa after dinner.  My uncle is visiting and he comes up, puts his thumb and forefinger on the book and says "If it was up to me I'd shoot that goddamn mouse".  My mom jumps up and lays the spine of the book across his head.  Useless eaters.


"Fifteen schnitzengruben is my limit, baby"
-The NEW Sheriff in Town-


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Fifteen schnitzengruben is my limit, baby"
> -The NEW Sheriff in Town-


"Fire up the ovens Muffin Man, you've got a big order to fill"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2017)

*Trump disbands federal advisory committee on climate *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2017)

*Climate Change: What Do Scientists Say?*

Climate change is an urgent topic of discussion among politicians, journalists and celebrities...but what do scientists say about climate change? Does the data val...
prageru.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2017)

Wez said:


>


He doesn't believe the science that says eye protection is a must either.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Climate Change: What Do Scientists Say?*
> 
> Climate change is an urgent topic of discussion among politicians, journalists and celebrities...but what do scientists say about climate change? Does the data val...
> prageru.com


It is nice of you to confirm every few days how gullible you are.


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He doesn't believe the science that says eye protection is a must either.



*Photoshop....prove otherwise...look who posted it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Photoshop....prove otherwise...look who posted it.*


Yeah sure, no brains, sure. Shall all your showers be golden.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Climate Change: What Do Scientists Say?*
> 
> Climate change is an urgent topic of discussion among politicians, journalists and celebrities...but what do scientists say about climate change? Does the data val...
> prageru.com


I just read about this scientist.
He is retired and stays out there by being one of the few with a brain who opposes the consensus. And he acknowledges that there is a consensus about climate change, he just thinks they're wrong.

Did I mention he is retired?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I just read about this scientist.
> He is retired and stays out there by being one of the few with a brain who opposes the consensus. And he acknowledges that there is a consensus about climate change, he just thinks they're wrong.
> 
> Did I mention he is retired?


I remember the consensus of November 8th, 2016.


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I remember the consensus of November 8th, 2016.


The same heard Insanity that led to the tech bubble and the housing bubble


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> The same heard Insanity that led to the tech bubble and the housing bubble


Did u mean herd?


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did u mean herd?


I was driving on voice recognition, I'm surprised it wasn't more butchered...


----------



## xav10 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I remember the consensus of November 8th, 2016.


Huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Huh?


Huh ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> I was driving on voice recognition, I'm surprised it wasn't more butchered...


You forum while driving????!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You forum while driving????!!


Uber?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

*Finally, we can put this issue to bed.*

*Study: Global Warming Almost Entirely Natural*
by James Delingpole


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You forum while driving????!!


He forums while his Mom drives him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I remember the consensus of November 8th, 2016.


"consensus" is incorrect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "consensus" is incorrect.


We know.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "consensus" is incorrect.


Don't expect proper speech from Booga Booga. He tries wit and ends up with gibberish...every time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> I was driving on voice recognition, I'm surprised it wasn't more butchered...


Wait till you get home Wez. Your a pain but you're our pain. Don't forum and drive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Don't expect proper speech from Booga Booga. He tries wit and ends up with gibberish...every time.


Huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Don't expect proper speech from Booga Booga. He tries wit and ends up with gibberish...every time.


You people know what you don't know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Huh?


Exactly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly.


Booga Booga


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Booga Booga


I was thinking more, Unga Bunga.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Don't expect proper speech from Booga Booga. He tries wit and ends up with gibberish...every time.


You sound like an ignorant racist...you sure that's what you want?


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sound like an ignorant racist...you sure that's what you want?


Joe has almost 11K comments and this is the racism you are having a problem with?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Joe has almost 11K comments and this is the racism you are having a problem with?


Selective racism.  The progressive way.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sound like an ignorant racist...you sure that's what you want?


Yup. And I'll be Chip Whiteman and you can tell me how much I love New Balance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Booga Booga


The singing Indian, Classic Dean Martin Roast clip.

[No actual Indians were used or harmed in this clip]

*Guy Marks Roast - YouTube*
▶ 5:12


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Joe has almost 11K comments and this is the racism you are having a problem with?


What's wrong with you this morning?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The singing Indian, Classic Dean Martin Roast clip.
> 
> [No actual Indians were used or harmed in this clip]
> 
> ...


The real Sheriff Joe would have definitely profiled Dean Martin


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The real Sheriff Joe would have definitely profiled Dean Martin


As what? A conservative comedian?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup. And I'll be Chip Whiteman and you can tell me how much I love New Balance.


Whatever. Booga Booga...


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Finally, we can put this issue to bed.*
> 
> *Study: Global Warming Almost Entirely Natural*
> by James Delingpole


You are correct in one sense.  GeoResJ is being discontinued, and the paper you link appears in what will be the last issue.  So that issue, and the entire journal in fact, is indeed being put to bed.  

https://www.journals.elsevier.com/georesj


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You are correct in one sense.  GeoResJ is being discontinued, and the paper you link appears in what will be the last issue.  So that issue, and the entire journal in fact, is indeed being put to bed.
> 
> https://www.journals.elsevier.com/georesj


What is it?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Whatever. Booga Booga...


Wait; Lion, are you Izzy?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2017)

Seems expensive to do and not sure about the long term results.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/23/climate/what-clean-coal-is-and-isnt.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wait; Lion, are you Izzy?


Unga Bunga


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Seems expensive to do and not sure about the long term results.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/23/climate/what-clean-coal-is-and-isnt.html


The market has made the decision on Coal and not sure why there is such an obsession with such a shitty industry...


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Don't expect proper speech from *Booga Booga*. He tries wit and ends up with gibberish...every time.


*You realize that's very derogatory at the least ........*


----------



## xav10 (Aug 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> As what? A conservative comedian?


As Brown.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> As Brown.



*Dumb......*


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> The market has made the decision on Coal and not sure why there is such an obsession with such a shitty industry...


Metallurgical or coking coal is still a necessary part of the most common processes of making steel and refining other metals from their oxides..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wait; Lion, are you Izzy?


No, are you racist?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You are correct in one sense.  GeoResJ is being discontinued, and the paper you link appears in what will be the last issue.  So that issue, and the entire journal in fact, is indeed being put to bed.
> 
> https://www.journals.elsevier.com/georesj



*And Al ( Jabba The Hutt ) skates on all the money he swindled from the public....*

*What a piece of shit.*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> What is it?


The antecedent is post 4908, which links to Breitbart, which links to the paper in question, which is published in a soon to be defunct journal called GeoResJ. So, if I understand your question, the "it" is either the journal or the paper in question.  The paper is an open source freebie that will pop up in your browser if you clink the link in the Breitbart article.  The paper, in my opinion, has some issues......for starters, they obtain their input data using UN-SCAN-IT rather than actual data set values.  That's a new one.  Crap in, crap out....


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a piece of shit.*


Here is strong medicine.  The bullets cannot bring harm to you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Here is strong medicine.  The bullets cannot bring harm to you.
> 
> View attachment 1320


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


"I'll put it simple.  If you go hard enough left, you'll find yourself going right"-Daisy Duke.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> "I'll put it simple.  If you go hard enough left, you'll find yourself going right"-Daisy Duke.


Sage advice, but I'll take care of all the triggering 'round here, thanks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> The market has made the decision on Coal and not sure why there is such an obsession with such a shitty industry...


Has the market made a final decision on coal?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> The antecedent is post 4908, which links to Breitbart, which links to the paper in question, which is published in a soon to be defunct journal called GeoResJ. So, if I understand your question, the "it" is either the journal or the paper in question.  The paper is an open source freebie that will pop up in your browser if you clink the link in the Breitbart article.  The paper, in my opinion, has some issues......for starters, they obtain their input data using UN-SCAN-IT rather than actual data set values.  That's a new one.  Crap in, crap out....



*So....you're countering all the False data that NASA and other Scientists used ?*

*Do you have a New hypotheses coupled with a different Ponzi scheme that you can share with us all ? *


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *So....you're countering all the False data that NASA and other Scientists used ?*



I am "countering" the paper referenced earlier. I suspect the cross currents are because I'm the only one who read the damn thing.  Which is just as well.  Waste of time. What's false-intellectually dishonest might be a better term-is "researchers" whose stated position seems similar to yours, namely that climate data, in some uselessly broad sense, is cooked, fabricated whatever.  But then they use that exact same primary data as a starting point for their own work.  Even, in this case, if they just scan and digitize graphs that they presumably think are crap.  



nononono said:


> *Do you have a New hypotheses *


Yes.  There is an inverse correlation between unfocused criticism of climate data and the ability to generate it.  



nononono said:


> *A different Ponzi scheme that you can share with us all ? *


I have no reason to believe funding for the work in question represents a Ponzi scheme.  I cannot image what aspect of it would attract investors.  In this case the work was funded by the B. Macfie Family Foundation which contributes to a think tank called the Institute of Public Affairs, which in Australia is akin to something like the Heartland Institute here in the states.  The senior author on the study worked at IPA and the money seemed to flow with her in an interesting way when she took a faculty position at Queensland.  So not a Ponzi scheme.  Just a simple quid pro quo.  

Just wear the beautiful shirt and everything will be fine.  Wovoka was in the desert last night, extracting Tumors and performing Cures.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> As what? A conservative comedian?


Like Reagan was considered a Conservative then, they would both be quite moderate now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You realize that's very derogatory at the least ........*


. . . and when Joe says "Kenyan", "Pocahontas"? . . . and when you say "Whore" etc.?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, are you racist?


Again, we are all judgmental or prejudice in our thinking to some extent . . . how far you take it, to which extent, is the issue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a piece of shit.*


Are you calling HB Eddie back?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, we are all judgmental or prejudice in our thinking to some extent . . . how far you take it, to which extent, is the issue.


Again? Issue? 
I was talking with X10...and I know he's not racist.
That's why I asked him if that's what he was going for.
Perhaps you should allow him to answer for himself?
Have a great day ratman


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and when Joe says "Kenyan", "Pocahontas"? . . . and when you say "Whore" etc.?


Are you an injun? Is your dad from Kenya?
I think you are just one of the chronically offended.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Reagan was considered a Conservative then, they would both be quite moderate now.


Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............................................
Right!! 
LMAO.....
Bless your little heart & mind.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Has the market made a final decision on coal?


I think Trump needs to re-open the coal mines and to make sure they build a new Sears in all those towns, too. #MAGA


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you an injun? Is your dad from Kenya?
> I think you are just one of the chronically offended.


Digging' deep for "injun."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Read More
 
*The Latest Climate Lie-ence: The Usual Suspects – Working Up the Usual Fiction*
Seton Motley
Global warming – oops,…I mean climate change – is The Greatest Scam on Earth. It is a giant lie


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think Trump needs to re-open the coal mines and to make sure they build a new Sears in all those towns, too. #MAGA


What about Blockbusters?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about Blockbusters?


I always look for motive. Like why would I lie to a bunch of strangers who don't know who I am? Or how about "why would people deny science? Who benefits by denying the scientific consensus?" Well, just look at Fortune 500 companies, see how many are "energy" and look at who funds the anti-consensus research and media campaigns.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I am "countering" the paper referenced earlier. I suspect the cross currents are because I'm the only one who read the damn thing.  Which is just as well.  Waste of time. What's false-intellectually dishonest might be a better term-is "researchers" whose stated position seems similar to yours, namely that climate data, in some uselessly broad sense, is cooked, fabricated whatever.  But then they use that exact same primary data as a starting point for their own work.  Even, in this case, if they just scan and digitize graphs that they presumably think are crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The Global Warming " Carbon Tax " is / was a Ponzi scheme.*

*Your long winded post doesn't even rise to the level of High School Intelligence.*
*Go back and do the proper research, as you haven't a clue what you're talking about.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The Global Warming " Carbon Tax " is / was a Ponzi scheme.*
> 
> *Your long winded post doesn't even rise to the level of High School Intelligence.*
> *Go back and do the proper research, as you haven't a clue what you're talking about.*


The climate will have the final say.
I've figured out that nobody in this forum will be swayed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I always look for motive. Like why would I lie to a bunch of strangers who don't know who I am? Or how about "why would people deny science? Who benefits by denying the scientific consensus?" Well, just look at Fortune 500 companies, see how many are "energy" and look at who funds the anti-consensus research and media campaigns.


What is Al Gore's motive? Big government, regulations and money, as for your motive for lying, I guess you just are a little too full of yourself.


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I've figured out that nobody in this forum will be swayed.


Why not?  Aren't you supposed to evolve your stance as new information is discovered?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is Al Gore's motive? Big government, regulations and money, as for your motive for lying, I guess you just are a little too full of yourself.


You mean so  full of myself that I have to build myself up by lying? Wouldn't that mean the opposite of being full of myself? I think you need to get this straight Joey. Try "you're not lying, but you're so full of yourself that you're bragging." That would be a criticism that isn't nonsense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You mean so  full of myself that I have to build myself up by lying? Wouldn't that mean the opposite of being full of myself? I think you need to get this straight Joey. Try "you're not lying, but you're so full of yourself that you're bragging." That would be a criticism that isn't nonsense.


Are you drunk?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you drunk?


Hammered. On '78 Chateau Haut-Brion, of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hammered. On '78 Chateau Haut-Brion, of course.


Probably tastes like horse piss.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hammered. On '78 Chateau Haut-Brion, of course.


*What a waste, no offense to those who drink but wouldn't the purchase of Gold/Silver last longer.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is Al Gore's motive? Big government, regulations and money, as for your motive for lying, I guess you just are a little too full of yourself.


Al Gore isn't in government.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Al Gore isn't in government.



*Thank God !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a waste, no offense to those who drink but wouldn't the purchase of Gold/Silver last longer.....*


You are such a predictable tool.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take care of all the triggering 'round here, thanks.


Oh I think everybody is itching to have their fun.  Speaking of the Dukes, maybe it's been pointed out on one of the other threads, but monuments to General Lee are coming down.  A culture that turns its back on its history withers away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Al Gore isn't in government.


He is a big government Democrat, I didn't say he was in government, he got his ass kicked by W, remember?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The Global Warming " Carbon Tax " is / was a Ponzi scheme.*
> 
> *Your long winded post doesn't even rise to the level of High School Intelligence.*
> *Go back and do the proper research, as you haven't a clue what you're talking about.*


Yeah I may have taxed you a bit.  Sorry about that.  Anyway, I get that you're not a real ghostdancer.  It's not like your tying off for the last time in the cow shed, listening to the big animals deep soft breathing and drifting slowly out to sea.  Not real ghostdancing.

More like a fake cotton candy-colored plume ghostdancer, with a naugahyde breech cloth and jingle bell anklets.  Shaking it hard for chump change from stingy tourists drinking watered down margaritas outside the Palace of the Govenors on a hot August day.  That kind of ghostdancer.  

But you Sound Right and that's the Key Thing.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is a big government Democrat, I didn't say he was in government, he got his ass kicked by W, remember?


Like Hillary did. Except he only got 1m more votes, she got 3m more. How does feel to be a minority, Joey?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Like Hillary did. Except he only got 1m more votes, she got 3m more. How does feel to be a minority, Joey?


GREAT.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Oh I think everybody is itching to have their fun.  Speaking of the Dukes, maybe it's been pointed out on one of the other threads, but monuments to General Lee are coming down.  A culture that turns its back on its history withers away.
> 
> View attachment 1341


I love that car.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Yeah I may have taxed you a bit.  Sorry about that.  Anyway, I get that you're not a real ghostdancer.  It's not like your tying off for the last time in the cow shed, listening to the big animals deep soft breathing and drifting slowly out to sea.  Not real ghostdancing.
> 
> More like a fake cotton candy-colored plume ghostdancer, with a naugahyde breech cloth and jingle bell anklets.  Shaking it hard for chump change from stingy tourists drinking watered down margaritas outside the Palace of the Govenors on a hot August day.  That kind of ghostdancer.
> 
> But you Sound Right and that's the Key Thing.


The carbon tax is a joke.
You're a smart guy. You can see the cards.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love that car.


So you guys are lamenting that slave culture might wither away? Yeah, that's terrible.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So you guys are lamenting that slave culture might wither away? Yeah, that's terrible.


A note of satire was intended that may not have struck.  These are prickly times.  People yell at each other, no change.  People yell at themselves, just crazy.  People laugh at each other, no change.  People laugh with each other, maybe they can at least get along.  People laugh at themselves, now the future is more open.  I've lived in the south and there is much change.  That being said, on Nov. 9, 2016 my sister who lives in P'cola sent me pictures of African American effigies hanging in trees in her neighborhood.  There's just nothing funny there.  And this is partly where we are.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 24, 2017)

It was "triggered" right?  But wasn't the whole thing about the DOH (the old one) that they couldn't use firearms because that would violate their parole?  No matter.  It seems like good satire to me and I'll ask Mel Brooks to back me up.  To cap off the evening lets commiserate with Luke as 5 years of "car magazines" he keeps stashed in the outhouse go up in smoke.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a smart guy. You can see the cards.


Only a fool would say yes I can.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> A note of satire was intended that may not have struck.  These are prickly times.  People yell at each other, no change.  People yell at themselves, just crazy.  People laugh at each other, no change.  People laugh with each other, maybe they can at least get along.  People laugh at themselves, now the future is more open.  I've lived in the south and there is much change.  That being said, on Nov. 9, 2016 my sister who lives in P'cola sent me pictures of African American effigies hanging in trees in her neighborhood.  There's just nothing funny there.  And this is partly where we are.


Ah the good old days . . . some just yearn to the halcyon days of yore when one could not only intimidate others but down right scare the hell out of them into submission based solely on the color of ones skin and the law was there to back them up. Poor white trash, lazy and unmotivated had someone to blame their plight on. Not now with all these uppity so and so's walking around accomplishing things and even being educated!


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> It was "triggered" right?  But wasn't the whole thing about the DOH (the old one) that they couldn't use firearms because that would violate their parole?  No matter.  It seems like good satire to me and I'll ask Mel Brooks to back me up.  To cap off the evening lets commiserate with Luke as 5 years of "car magazines" he keeps stashed in the outhouse go up in smoke.


Filmed in SoCal?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> A note of satire was intended that may not have struck.  These are prickly times.  People yell at each other, no change.  People yell at themselves, just crazy.  People laugh at each other, no change.  People laugh with each other, maybe they can at least get along.  People laugh at themselves, now the future is more open.  I've lived in the south and there is much change.  That being said, on Nov. 9, 2016 my sister who lives in P'cola sent me pictures of African American effigies hanging in trees in her neighborhood.  There's just nothing funny there.  And this is partly where we are.


There have been and always will be a few witches who live down by the creek.
The question to ask yourself is, how big a mob will it take to get rid of all of em?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah the good old days . . . some just yearn to the halcyon days of yore when one could not only intimidate others but down right scare the hell out of them into submission based solely on the color of ones skin and the law was there to back them up. Poor white trash, lazy and unmotivated had someone to blame their plight on. Not now with all these uppity so and so's walking around accomplishing things and even being educated!


You ok?
Self medicate, please.
Your family will thank you for it.
Where's Dad? He is in bed, sleeping with his Nancy Pelosi doll again.
Thank God.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## xav10 (Sep 3, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> A note of satire was intended that may not have struck.  These are prickly times.  People yell at each other, no change.  People yell at themselves, just crazy.  People laugh at each other, no change.  People laugh with each other, maybe they can at least get along.  People laugh at themselves, now the future is more open.  I've lived in the south and there is much change.  That being said, on Nov. 9, 2016 my sister who lives in P'cola sent me pictures of African American effigies hanging in trees in her neighborhood.  There's just nothing funny there.  And this is partly where we are.


I assume that's the next argument from the right...that slavery wasn't so bad.

Scientists are liars, anti-Nazi demonstrators are commies and abolitionists were anti-American! Let the states decide!


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are such a predictable tool.


*Envy and Jealousy, your two traits.....*

*You cannot even discern a casual remark....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I assume that's the next argument from the right...that slavery wasn't so bad.
> 
> Scientists are liars, anti-Nazi demonstrators are commies and abolitionists were anti-American! Let the states decide!


Quaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack Job


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I assume that's the next argument from the right...that slavery wasn't so bad.
> 
> Scientists are liars, anti-Nazi demonstrators are commies and abolitionists were anti-American! Let the states decide!


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I assume that's the next argument from the right...that slavery wasn't so bad.
> 
> Scientists are liars, anti-Nazi demonstrators are commies and abolitionists were anti-American! Let the states decide!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Is that your steel worker buddy?
I hear nazis work for the San Diego local.
Some guy says he knows a nazi who's a real nice guy, smart too.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Looks like that poser needs to do more ranching and less eating.  Any video of him actually sitting a horse?


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that your steel worker buddy?


No, he's an ignorant racist fool who is a hero to nutters Nationwide.  He symbolizes the type of entitled idiots who have gained strength since dump was elected.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that your steel worker buddy?
> I hear nazis work for the San Diego local.
> Some guy says he knows a nazi who's a real nice guy, smart too.


You seem a little hurt? I have known other, more extreme versions of him in the past. Don't worry you don't echo their way of speaking. You echo the new, kinder, gentler, "what's wrong with wanting our own thing?" version.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, he's an ignorant racist fool who is a hero to nutters Nationwide.  He symbolizes the type of entitled idiots who have gained strength since dump was elected.


Not according to Evil Goalie


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, he's an ignorant racist fool who is a hero to nutters Nationwide.  He symbolizes the type of entitled idiots who have gained strength since dump was elected.


Don't be fooled, Ricky the plumber loves that guy! He thought it was great that Bundy was freeloading off the government and called him a "Great American Hero".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, he's an ignorant racist fool who is a hero to nutters Nationwide.  He symbolizes the type of entitled idiots who have gained strength since dump was elected.


Entitled? Are you sure that's the right word?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem a little hurt? I have known other, more extreme versions of him in the past. Don't worry you don't echo their way of speaking. You echo the new, kinder, gentler, "what's wrong with wanting our own thing?" version.


What happened to your Nazi co-worker?  So he had a kid.  Was the mother of his child a Nazi too?  So far everybody you've accused of being Nazi has either married or had a child with other than a white.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not according to Evil Goalie


How's that? EG just commented on how out of shape Cliven looked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, he's an ignorant racist fool who is a hero to nutters Nationwide.  He symbolizes the type of entitled idiots who have gained strength since dump was elected.


Are you sure racist and entitled are the correct words you were looking for?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What happened to your Nazi co-worker?  So he had a kid.  Was the mother of his child a Nazi too?  So far everybody you've accused of being Nazi has either married or had a child with other than a white.


I've only met him. He praises the accomplishments of Adolph Hitler, questions the reality or severity of the Holocaust, and loves Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Entitled? Are you sure that's the right word?


He grazed his cattle on government land without paying, so freeloader may be apropos as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What happened to your Nazi co-worker?  So he had a kid.  Was the mother of his child a Nazi too?  So far everybody you've accused of being Nazi has either married or had a child with other than a white.


A. "What happened to"? B.Who have I called a nazi that, "has either married or had a child with other than a white."? If you are referring to Aff, I said he is "sounding like" a white supremacist not a white supremacist. It sounds like somewhere in the right wing echo chamber those particular terms are leaking into the lexicon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. "What happened to"? B.Who have I called a nazi that, "has either married or had a child with other than a white."? If you are referring to Aff, I said he is "sounding like" a white supremacist not a white supremacist. It sounds like somewhere in the right wing echo chamber those particular terms are leaking into the lexicon.


And you sound like a fucking idiot. Not that you are one, no.
Listen genius, Im not an expert on what nazis talk like these days. I dont work with any and i dont have long conversations with them about their time in prison.
Thats your little fetish, so leave me out of it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What happened to your Nazi co-worker?  So he had a kid.  Was the mother of his child a Nazi too?  So far everybody you've accused of being Nazi has either married or had a child with other than a white.


Remember, after years of reading Aff's stuff, even though I disagree with at least 70% of it, I like the guy. I may have done it in a mean way but I was trying to warn him how he was shadowing supremacist terminology. The new school, kinder, gentler version they want to spread around in the white population so before we know it we are agreeing with them. THAT IS HOW PROPAGANDA WORKS!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember, after years of reading Aff's stuff, even though I disagree with at least 70% of it, I like the guy. I may have done it in a mean way but I was trying to warn him how he was shadowing supremacist terminology. The new school, kinder, gentler version they want to spread around in the white population so before we know it we are agreeing with them. THAT IS HOW PROPAGANDA WORKS!!!!!!


You are an arrogant, self assuming, SOB.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> And you sound like a fucking idiot. Not that you are one, no.
> Listen genius, Im not an expert on what nazis talk like these days. I dont work with any and i dont have long conversations with them about their time in prison.
> Thats your little fetish, so leave me out of it.


Just trying to help, shed a little light on the possible influences that may have crept into your life, possibly a media outlet or maybe it was purely coincidental.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are an arrogant, self assuming, SOB.


If you have something stuck to your teeth I'll tell ya, again, just making an observation. It is a bit shocking and disheartening to realize you may have been unduly influenced by an outside source, but it's for the best, you'll get over it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just trying to help, shed a little light on the possible influences that may have crept into your life, possibly a media outlet or maybe it was purely coincidental.


Your time would be better spent seeking professional help.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you have something stuck to your teeth I'll tell ya, again, just making an observation.


May want to work on the plank in your own eye first.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> May want to work on the plank in your own eye first.


You seem all LE this morning, hope it's not catching . . . soon you will threatening the porta-potties at Surf Cup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He grazed his cattle on government land without paying, so freeloader may be apropos as well.


Does he pay taxes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember, after years of reading Aff's stuff, even though I disagree with at least 70% of it, I like the guy. I may have done it in a mean way but I was trying to warn him how he was shadowing supremacist terminology. The new school, kinder, gentler version they want to spread around in the white population so before we know it we are agreeing with them. THAT IS HOW PROPAGANDA WORKS!!!!!!


Propaganda? Like the famous video?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does he pay taxes?


Does paying taxes mean you can take or have what you want from the government?  I wants me one of them big ole blocks of gubermint cheese too!

	
	
		
		
	


	





. . . and oh yeah, a tank too!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't be fooled, Ricky the plumber loves that guy! He thought it was great that Bundy was freeloading off the government and called him a "Great American Hero".


It's actually the other way around Bozo.  The alleged representative government is free loading off of the people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does paying taxes mean you can take or have what you want from the government?  I wants me one of them big ole blocks of gubermint cheese too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what a grazing cow costs the government?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does paying taxes mean you can take or have what you want from the government?


Taxes are not optional.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's actually the other way around Bozo.  The alleged representative government is free loading off of the people.


You sound like a nazi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what a grazing cow costs the government?


Nothing.  The cow generates revenue to cover cost.  See my "We should celebrate profits thread".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Taxes are not optional.  Just sayin'.


Some of the last President's cabinet members may disagree.
signed, Al Sharpton


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing.  The cow generates revenue to cover cost.  See my "We should celebrate profits thread".


More nazi thinking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound like a nazi.


I'm too Akamai.  I don't qualify.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what a grazing cow costs the government?


Resources are resources, the BLM charges a minimal fee for grazing rights so they can maintain the surrounding areas, access to and from and also to replant in certain areas. They maintain the land for everyones use not just ranchers. Bundy, and his supporters believe argue that they know what's best for the land and want it ceded to local entities they can more easily influence. Buddy's supporters pointed guns at Federal agents and I'm sure you being all about law and order are fine with that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm too Akamai.  I don't qualify.


You sound like a nazi, but Im not saying you are one.
signed, hunker dunker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Resources are resources, the BLM charges a minimal fee for grazing rights so they can maintain the surrounding areas, access to and from and also to replant in certain areas. They maintain the land for everyones use not just ranchers. Bundy, and his supporters believe argue that they know what's best for the land and want it ceded to local entities they can more easily influence. Buddy's supporters pointed guns at Federal agents and I'm sure you being all about law and order are fine with that.


What does your nazi co-worker think?
Im sure you two have discussed this in between prison shower stories.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Show of hands.

How many posters work and share prison stories with nazis?



Only one?
Only one nazi lover, thank God.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem all LE this morning, hope it's not catching . . . soon you will threatening the porta-potties at Surf Cup.


Lol, this shit is getting all mixed up.  LE is the one threatening physical altercations because he gets mad in here.  I'm the one who offered a hate fuck to diz in a Surf Cup honey pot...can we keep this straight?   8))


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, this shit is getting all mixed up.  LE is the one threatening physical altercations because he gets mad in here.  I'm the one who offered a hate fuck to diz in a Surf Cup honey pot...can we keep this straight?   8))


Maybe HD can introduce you to his nazi friend, and you can put on your antifa mask and have a party.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, this shit is getting all mixed up.  LE is the one threatening physical altercations because he gets mad in here.  I'm the one who offered a hate fuck to diz in a Surf Cup honey pot...can we keep this straight?   8))


Nazi


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe HD can introduce you to his nazi friend, and you can put on your antifa mask and have a party.


Sure, you can introduce me to his friend at your house at your next Klan meeting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sure, you can introduce me to his friend at your house at your next Klan meeting.


Sorry, Im just a regular plumber.
If you want nazis talk to hunker dunker.
He's pretty tight with those guys.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sorry, Im just a regular plumber.
> If you want nazis talk to hunker dunker.
> He's pretty tight with those guys.


He just knows one, he doesn't share their ideology like you do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, this shit is getting all mixed up.  LE is the one threatening physical altercations because he gets mad in here.  I'm the one who offered a hate fuck to diz in a Surf Cup honey pot...can we keep this straight?   8))


I've threaten no one...apparently you are the one that can't get it straight.
I have pointed out that certain posters would not speak in person as they do hiding in anonymity behind their computer screen.
I believe that point has been proven.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> He just knows one, he doesn't share their ideology like you do.


Sure he does.
He has long conversations with a nazi and works side by side, supporting one another.
I dont work with or know any nazis.

Would not surprise me if they dress up like nazis after work, and play show me your tattoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sure, you can introduce me to his friend at your house at your next Klan meeting.


Everybody knows the best place for a klan meeting is the Privateer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody knows the best place for a klan meeting is the Privateer.


Shhhhh!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> He just knows one, he doesn't share their ideology like you do.


You must have missed his drawn out co-worker post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You must have missed his drawn out co-worker post.


It was touching, in a nazi-lover kinda way.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I threaten people who treat me like I treat them.


Fixed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, this shit is getting all mixed up.  LE is the one threatening physical altercations because he gets mad in here.  I'm the one who offered a hate fuck to diz in a Surf Cup honey pot...can we keep this straight?   8))


I thought LE wanted to have sex WITH the porta potty, then beat it up?


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought LE wanted to have sex WITH the porta potty, then beat it up?


That could be true too...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sure he does.
> He has long conversations with a nazi and works side by side, supporting one another.
> I dont work with or know any nazis.
> 
> Would not surprise me if they dress up like nazis after work, and play show me your tattoo.


I just called him to say I saw a bit of bump up in the surf and told him about calling him a nazi. He laughed and said he's no GD nazi and he'll kick my ass later . . . now that's true love.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I just called him to say I saw a bit of bump up in the surf and told him about calling him a nazi. He laughed and said he's no GD nazi and he'll kick my ass later . . . now that's true love.


You two...
touching.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sorry, Im just a regular plumber.
> If you want nazis talk to hunker dunker.
> He's pretty tight with those guys.


I'm not afraid of the world and if I can help influence some misguided souls I see that as a good thing. Someday you may see the light.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was touching, in a nazi-lover kinda way.


Pure admiration for sure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You two...
> touching.


No, we don't do any of that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not afraid of the world and if I can help influence some misguided souls I see that as a good thing. Someday you may see the light.


Wez want the guys number.
I dont know any nazis.
If I did, Id hook him up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pure admiration for sure.


I see the the good in people despite their flaws and was raised to help the less fortunate, like you and Aff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, we don't do any of that.


Give it time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see the the good in people despite their flaws and was raised to help the less fortunate, like you and Aff.


Is that why you see nazis everywhere?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not afraid of the world


You sure about that?  The ignore button allowed you time to rehab a little.  But the scar tissue is still soft and oozing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I should be fixed so as not to pass my defective gene pool to another generation.


Fixed indeed.
Silly little game you want to play... but, I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Give it time.


See whose will, will win out? I've never been a follower, he free to choose his own path. Again, I just try to help people see the light . . . must be that church upbringing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can help influence some misguided souls I see that as a good thing.


You'll need a compass silly


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> That could be true too...


Don't drag me into your fantasies and fears regarding your porta pot phobia...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See whose will, will win out? I've never been a follower, he free to choose his own path. Again, I just try to help people see the light . . . must be that church upbringing.


I doubt it.
I think you secretly love nazis.
Maybe even want to be one (after work)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sure about that?  The ignore button allowed you time to rehab a little.  But the scar tissue is still soft and oozing.


Again, the ignore button is to ignore stupidity . . . like when you get on a good one or like nono as we speak. I could just scroll past it like I do most of lil' joe's stuff, but nono's induces motion sickness much like grandpa Duck use to with all the emoticons and movement, large font, crazy colors . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I doubt it.
> I think you secretly love nazis.
> Maybe even want to be one (after work)


I am German/Italian, but no I like American values and ideals, how about you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, the ignore button is to ignore stupidity . . . like when you get on a good one or like nono as we speak. I could just scroll past it like I do most of lil' joe's stuff, but nono's induces motion sickness much like grandpa Duck use to with all the emoticons and movement, large font, crazy colors . . .


Sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am German/Italian, but no I like American values and ideals, how about you?


Hitler and Mussolini.
Nazi circle jerk.
Me?
Im American.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought LE wanted to have sex WITH the porta potty, then beat it up?


Poor Daffy... you sick piece crap...you're projecting  once again. Psychological projection involves attempting to cope with anxiety caused by having unpleasant or frightening thoughts, feelings, and/or impulses. This is done by keeping them out of one's own conscious awareness, but seeing them in others, in other words projecting them onto others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See whose will, will win out? I've never been a follower, he free to choose his own path. Again, I just try to help people see the light . . . must be that church upbringing.


Never been a follower?
Daffy you've got your beak so far up Leghorns ass when you burp it smells of chicken shit...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hitler and Mussolini.
> Nazi circle jerk.
> Me?
> Im American.


Yes, yes, we all know, you are a self-made American of racial makeup from only the safest to claim regions (unless this were the late 1800's). A man who has never done any wrong, is always right and has the best hair . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, we all know, you are a self-made American of racial makeup from only the safest to claim regions (unless this were the late 1800's). A man who has never done any wrong, is always right and has the best hair . . .


At least you didnt call me a nazi.
I think we're becoming friends.

Welcome to America.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Never been a follower?
> Daffy you've got your beak so far up Leghorns ass when you burp it smells of chicken shit...


You seem jealous? Hurt? Conflicted? Funny coming from one of those that speak for the others of your group and claim their purity without citation on many occasions while insulting others and then telling them they'd get their butt kicked for responding back like that in kind. Textbook hypocrite you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least you didnt call me a nazi.
> I think we're becoming friends.
> 
> Welcome to America.


Never said you were a nazi, you were "sounding" like a nazi.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't drag me into your fantasies and fears regarding your porta pot phobia...


Fears?  Are you re-writing history, I thought that was diz's domain?  I proudly and openly offer luvin in honey pots...


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wez want the guys number.


I'm surprised he's not in here waxing nostalgically about the good ol days of the Confederacy with the rest of the nutters.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poor Daffy... you sick piece crap


Careful, according to you, that's the type of label that will get your ass stomped in person.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never said you were a nazi, you were "sounding" like a nazi.


I know, and you "sound" like a fucking idiot.


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Resources are resources, the BLM charges a minimal fee for grazing rights so they can maintain the surrounding areas, access to and from and also to replant in certain areas. They maintain the land for everyones use not just ranchers. Bundy, and his supporters believe argue that they know what's best for the land and want it ceded to local entities they can more easily influence. Buddy's supporters pointed guns at Federal agents and I'm sure you being all about law and order are fine with that.


the government not only subsidizes the ranchers with cheap grazing land, but we taxpayers pay for the rangers to cull the predators who prey on the cattle. Our whole cattle-based economy, like the oil- and corn-based economies, are not healthy and would never work in Iz's idealized free market economy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm surprised he's not in here waxing nostalgically about the good ol days of the Confederacy with the rest of the nutters.


He only confides in his true friends and sympathizers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you re-writing history, I thought that was diz's domain?...


It is.  That's why I brought up your re-write of the Snopes article.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It is.  That's why I brought up your re-write of the Snopes article.


That's how you'll tell your buddies it went down, fortunately we have a search feature here that proves how full of shit you are.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He only confides in his true friends and sympathizers.


You guys look cute together...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never said you were a nazi, you were "sounding" like a nazi.


https://fee.org/articles/why-our-education-system-failed-to-teach-that-nazis-are-bad/

*The Lesson Didn't Stick*

Faithful adherents of the civic religion are flabbergasted. “Didn’t they get the memo? Didn’t they read the catechism? Don’t they know these thoughts are officially anathema?” To the faithful, it should be sufficient to simply denounce the deviants with slogans and catchwords that invoke grade school lessons. So they sputter, “fascist, racist, Nazi, Hitler, hate!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's how you'll tell your buddies it went down, fortunately we have a search feature here that proves how full of shit you are.


Race ya!!


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Race ya!!


I've already pointed it out, in simple, step-by-step terms, you just deny it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I've already pointed it out, in simple, step-by-step terms, you just deny it.


You could have at least looked for a hole instead of a log. LMAO!  What a Bozo!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You could have at least looked for a hole instead of a log. LMAO!  What a Bozo!


Boy you really stretch just looking to find things to complain about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Boy you really stretch just looking to find things to complain about.


And again! LMAO!  I think I just had a hernia.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I've already pointed it out, in simple, step-by-step terms, you just deny it.


Notice the natural light at both ends?  Stop already.  It's painful now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And again! LMAO!  I think I just had a hernia.


You sure do entertain yourself with your little made up scenarios. You are quite a silly individual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure do entertain yourself with your little made up scenarios. You are quite a silly individual.


Yes.  Don't be a prude.  Most of the stuff you post is pure waffling.  Did you take that picture of wez on the other side of the log


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure do entertain yourself with your little made up scenarios. You are quite a silly individual.


Shhh, this is how he gets off...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Shhh, this is how he gets off...


Hey, you have your porta potties.  SCRAM!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody knows the best place for a klan meeting is the Privateer.


Don't even need hoods, everyone knows your name.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought LE wanted to have sex WITH the porta potty, then beat it up?


You're kinda silly aren't you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am German/Italian, but no I like American values and ideals, how about you?


What's wrong with German and Italian values?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I just called him to say I saw a bit of bump up in the surf and told him about calling him a nazi. He laughed and said he's no GD nazi and he'll kick my ass later . . . now that's true love.


Silly Du


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, the ignore button is to ignore stupidity . . . like when you get on a good one or like nono as we speak. I could just scroll past it like I do most of lil' joe's stuff, but nono's induces motion sickness much like grandpa Duck use to with all the emoticons and movement, large font, crazy colors . . .


Safe and Sound.  Got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

This poor sap is living the climate change lie and people are starting to figure things out,
Gore Outsold By E-Book Debunking 'INCONVENIENT'...
http://dailycaller.com/2017/09/04/al-gore-outsold-on-kindle-by-an-e-book-debunking-an-inconvenient-sequel/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Careful, according to you, that's the type of label that will get your ass stomped in person.


I'm your Huckleberry....ya poodle dick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fears?  Are you re-writing history, I thought that was diz's domain?  I proudly and openly offer luvin in honey pots...


Yeah fear..the fear of being confronted by an armed assailant at Surf Cup while you are proudly and openly offering whatever it is you offer in a porta pot


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah fear..the fear of being confronted by an armed assailant at Surf Cup while you are proudly and openly offering whatever it is you offer in a porta pot


Oh, the gun talk, that's not what you said, was it?  Yes lying eyes, I'm of the opinion that people bringing guns to Surf Cup will increase the chances of my family being injured or killed by a gun.... Sorry that logic is lost on you.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm your Huckleberry....ya poodle dick.


You're a hypocritical belligerent ass and that's all you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a hypocritical belligerent ass and that's all you are.


Ohhh Leghorn, you being an anonymous coward, say what ever you want...you can get away with it...you fat tub of glutinous chicken shit.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I like to act tough on the internet when people treat me like I treat them!


Fixed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm a sperm burbling dog fucking fat ass coward.


Fixed indeed..


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

The fact remains LE, you have a history of escalating your insults here to needing offline resolution.  You've done it in the past and you did it with me.  You like to act tough here and cry like a bitch when you get treated like you treat others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> The fact remains LE, you have a history of escalating your insults here to needing offline resolution.  You've done it in the past and you did it with me.  You like to act tough here and cry like a bitch when you get treated like you treat others.


Only in that pea sized brain of yours...
I don't need any off line resolution...anybody I've ever met off line from socal soccer has been a delight.
Of course they weren't slanderous cowards either, they were proud, confident, and intelligent.
You are the one that feels the need to bring up the past conversations...I simply respond to it.
Have a nice afternoon


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are the one that feels the need to bring up the past conversations...I simply respond to it.


You have yet to issue an apology for your inappropriate outburst.  Until that happens, I will highlight your hypocrisy.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

_"FLORIDA - Gov. Rick Scott, who in 2015 banned the use of the words "climate change" from all official communications, took swift action on Tuesday to ban the words "180 mph winds," "catastrophic flooding," and "run for your fucking lives.""_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have yet to issue an apology for your inappropriate outburst.  Until that happens, I will highlight your hypocrisy.


Apology? Hold your breath shit face.....please.
I won't apologize to a lying slanderous cowardice piece of human excrement.... at least not until we are face to face and you can convince me otherwise.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apology? Hold your breath shit face.....please.
> I won't apologize to a lying slanderous cowardice piece of human excrement.... at least not until we are face to face and you can convince me otherwise.


Back to Joey's suggestion of the beer summit.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> at least not until we are face to face and you can convince me otherwise.


You got my number tough guy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You got my number tough guy.


You got my ...*NAME AND NUMBER* ....coward.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You got my ...*NAME AND NUMBER* ....coward.


I'm not the one with a history of belligerence in here that needs offline resolution.  Your threat, prove your theory and start dialing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the one with a history of belligerence in here that needs offline resolution.  Your threat, prove your theory and start dialing.


Your first sentence is a bald face lie. Your anonymity proves you're a coward. 
No threats have been made only observations as to the coward you are. You've done nothing to prove otherwise. 
You're probably well mannered in person....but here in the kitchen, you have a history of lying and slandering people. This is why you are treated "belligerently".
You feel free to treat people as you do because you are safely hiding behind your computer screen, remaining anonymous, safe and cowardly.
I have nothing to hide, nor prove. The fact that you remain in hiding, continue to lie and slander folks proves my point.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your first sentence is a bald face lie.


Didn't you tell me you had to call somebody to resolve a conflict here?  Your words, not mine.

You insult people with the majority of your comments and when you get it back at you, you lose it and talk about people getting their ass stomped in person.

Even when I PM'ed you to stop this childishness, you couldn't control yourself.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

I suggest you man up, dial your phone and apologize, to give everyone a break from your belligerence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You got my ...*NAME AND NUMBER* ....coward.


I might have an extra ticket to the Dodger game on Sunday, right under the press box if you are interested.
I heard you are a fan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the one with a history of belligerence in here that needs offline resolution.  Your threat, prove your theory and start dialing.


Yes, you are. Mr Little Nuts.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your first sentence is a bald face lie. Your anonymity proves you're a coward.
> No threats have been made only observations as to the coward you are. You've done nothing to prove otherwise.
> You're probably well mannered in person....but here in the kitchen, you have a history of lying and slandering people. This is why you are treated "belligerently".
> You feel free to treat people as you do because you are safely hiding behind your computer screen, remaining anonymous, safe and cowardly.
> I have nothing to hide, nor prove. The fact that you remain in hiding, continue to lie and slander folks proves my point.


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Dementia


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Didn't you tell me you had to call somebody to resolve a conflict here?  Your words, not mine.


The guy was talking crap about kids...he was disparaging kids by name...I supplied my number and he called me.
We had a conversation about it, we both agreed that was not cool and the "conflict" was over....
If someone was talking crap about your children, I would have the same conversation again....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have yet to issue an apology for your inappropriate outburst.  Until that happens, I will highlight your hypocrisy.


IA!


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have yet to issue an apology for your inappropriate outburst.  Until that happens, I will highlight your hypocrisy.



*Have you ever issued an apology for the disgusting putrid remarks you made about his parent ?*

*Have You ??*


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> I suggest you man up, dial your phone and apologize, to give everyone a break from your belligerence.



*Ha Ha Ha....!*

*You've gotta be shittin....Boy do you have Brass Balls on the Internet...*


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The guy was talking crap about kids...he was disparaging kids by name...I supplied my number and he called me.
> We had a conversation about it, we both agreed that was not cool and the "conflict" was over....
> If someone was talking crap about your children, I would have the same conversation again....


Oh, so unlike what you did with me, (escalate a conversation to threats of a physical confrontation) this guy was the one whose remarks were inappropriate?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2017)

According to Rush L, Hurricane Irma is a hoax, just part of a left-wing plot to convince people that man-made climate change is real.  

The man has no balls unless he does this week's shows from an RV parked on the beach on Key Largo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> According to Rush L, Hurricane Irma is a hoax, just part of a left-wing plot to convince people that man-made climate change is real.
> 
> The man has no balls unless he does this week's shows from an RV parked on the beach on Key Largo.


He spooled you up. Lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He spooled you up. Lol


Rush still chews em up and spits em out.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> According to Rush L, Hurricane Irma is a hoax, just part of a left-wing plot to convince people that man-made climate change is real.
> 
> The man has no balls unless he does this week's shows from an RV parked on the beach on Key Largo.


*Jackass ....he lives in Florida. Palm Beach as a matter of fact....Jackass.*

*Ocean front ...Jackass.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, so unlike what you did with me, (escalate a conversation to threats of a physical confrontation) this guy was the one whose remarks were inappropriate?


When you called me a liar and a racist your remarks were beyond inappropriate...
I still say you wouldn't call me either one to my face, nor would you talk like that to anyone face to face....the reason you wouldn't talk like that face to face is because you might get your ass kicked.
Have a nice day shit face.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you called me a liar and a racist your remarks were beyond inappropriate...
> I still say you wouldn't call me either one to my face, nor would you talk like that to anyone face to face....the reason you wouldn't talk like that face to face is because you might get your ass kicked.
> Have a nice day shit face.


Stop embarrassing yourself old man dial the phone already your act is getting old.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

*Poor...Poor Wez...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself old man dial the phone already your act is getting old.









*Really Wez....ya need to stop....*


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you called me a liar and a racist


Never called you a racist, I did call you a liar for repeating Benghazi lies about a call for help denied by hrc.  Regardless, you call people names here all day long, so you got what you give and than you got butthurt and lashed out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Irony alert.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself old man dial the phone already your act is getting old.


Dave Smith 805 444 0668
Old men don't get embarrassed - see espola
Prove me wrong poodle dick....


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dave Smith 805 444 0668
> Old men don't get embarrassed - see espola
> Prove me wrong poodle dick....


Your threat, your move, you have my number.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your threat, your move, you have my number.




*I think his reply is......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Never called you a racist, I did call you a liar for repeating Benghazi lies about a call for help denied by hrc.  Regardless, you call people names here all day long, so you got what you give and than you got butthurt and lashed out.


You sound "butt hurt"....fuck off dog lips.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sound "butt hurt"....fuck off dog lips.


Just reminding you where you went off the rails.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just reminding you where you went off the rails.


*I do believe you fell between the rails and tried to involve his parent while in transit.*

*Your shirts caught on the last car and all these posts are you screaming for help.*

*Should we save you or cut the shirt ?*


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I do believe you fell between the rails and tried to involve his parent while in transit.*
> 
> *Your shirts caught on the last car and all these posts are you screaming for help.*
> 
> *Should we save you or cut the shirt ?*


Liar


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you called me a liar and a racist your remarks were beyond inappropriate...
> I still say you wouldn't call me either one to my face, nor would you talk like that to anyone face to face....the reason you wouldn't talk like that face to face is because you might get your ass kicked.
> Have a nice day shit face.


I have seen you post lies (or else it was just obstinate ignorance).  As for being a racist, look in your own soul.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> I have seen you post lies (or else it was just obstinate ignorance).  As for being a racist, look in your own soul.


Irony alert.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Irony alert.


Word.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your threat, your move, you have my number.


I erased your number long ago poodle dick
Perhaps you'd like to post it here for all to see, along with your name?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> I have seen you post lies (or else it was just obstinate ignorance).  As for being a racist, look in your own soul.


Posting lies...like Robert E Lee ordered Union officers shot on sight if they commanded Black troops? You're a pompous ass.
As far as being racist goes, I don't judge a man by the color of his skin, what religion or lack of he may have or where he may have been born.
I look at a man's character or lack there of...


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I erased your number long ago poodle dick
> Perhaps you'd like to post it here for all to see, along with your name?


LOL, you lost it, what a lying pussy.  Still asking me to post my private information in public forum uh?  Man up, dial your phone or apologize for making cowardly threats on here.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Posting lies...


Yes, you post lies, like saying I called you a racist.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Posting lies...like Robert E Lee ordered Union officers shot on sight if they commanded Black troops? You're a pompous ass.
> As far as being racist goes, I don't judge a man by the color of his skin, what religion or lack of he may have or where he may have been born.
> I look at a man's character or lack there of...


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, you post lies, like saying I called you a racist.


He mostly specializes in personal attack and negativity . . . most of his lies are based around denying that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> I'll keep that in mind.


You should rethink that.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He mostly specializes in personal attack and negativity . . . most of his lies are based around denying that.


He acts oblivious to his own bad behavior, which he displays daily, than is shocked when the mirror is held up to him.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> LOL, you lost it, what a lying pussy.  Still asking me to post my private information in public forum uh?  Man up, dial your phone or apologize for making cowardly threats on here.


I didn't say I lost it you fucking douche bag.
I said I erased it. I erased it along with the rest of your PM's.
You're a coward and a liar...neither is surprising.
You remain anonymous and safe and continue to prove my point...
You would not talk to me or anyone else face to face as you do hiding safely in anonymity behind your computer screen, because face to face you might suffer repercussions...
You see racism where none exists, you see threats where none exist, and you're a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> He acts oblivious to his own bad behavior, which he displays daily, than is shocked when the mirror is held up to him.


I haven't quite nailed his disorder yet . . . for now I will simply classify it as being asshole-itis (a catch-all phrase designed to describe a whole variety of symptoms, phobias and disorders).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> I'll keep that in mind.


Right....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I haven't quite nailed his disorder yet . . . for now I will simply classify it as being asshole-itis (a catch-all phrase designed to describe a whole variety of symptoms, phobias and disorders).


It's called giving back what I've received...
I'm all for the Golden Rule...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> He acts oblivious to his own bad behavior, which he displays daily, than is shocked when the mirror is held up to him.


Waaa....you're such a loser... just given back what I've been served.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't say I lost it you fucking douche bag.
> I said I erased it. I erased it along with the rest of your PM's.
> You're a coward and a liar...neither is surprising.
> You remain anonymous and safe and continue to prove my point...
> ...


So you did lie when you said I called you a racist....liar.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Waaa....you're such a loser... just given back what I've been served.


No lying eyes, you escalated to physical threats, that's not what you have ever been served, liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's called giving back what I've received...
> I'm all for the Golden Rule...


. . . once again we debate the chicken and the egg.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/9/5/16254872/hurricane-irma-2017-caribbean-florida-keys-puerto-rico-wind-speed-record

*Irma is on track to hit the Eastern Caribbean and Puerto Rico Wednesday. Its path later in the week is still uncertain.*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> LOL, you lost it, what a lying pussy.  Still asking me to post my private information in public forum uh?  Man up, dial your phone or apologize for making cowardly threats on here.


Quit being a pussy and just post your info, maybe you will get more than 1 call.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quit being a pussy and just post your info, maybe you will get more than 1 call.


You are one individual I would be rather leery of allowing to have any of my personal information with all your sexual innuendo and Freudian slips of the same vein . . . that and your extreme hate and anger issues.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quit being a pussy and just post your info, maybe you will get more than 1 call.


PM me, we can arrange whatever resolution you seek.  I don't post my private info. on public forums, it's idiotic.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=757916191062652


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> PM me, we can arrange whatever resolution you seek.  I don't post my private info. on public forums, it's idiotic.


What is it that makes you want to play the tough guy all the time?
I tried PMing you before, but you have me blocked, snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are one individual I would be rather leery of allowing to have any of my personal information with all your sexual innuendo and Freudian slips of the same vein . . . that and your extreme hate and anger issues.


No one here has anything to fear from me.
That you can be sure of.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I tried PMing you before, but you have me blocked, snowflake.


I obviously don't anymore.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is it that makes you want to play the tough guy all the time?


Tough guy?  I'm saying this nonsense going on here is beyond ridiculous and we're probably better talking one-on-one in PMs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are one individual I would be rather leery of allowing to have any of my personal information with all your sexual innuendo and Freudian slips of the same vein . . . that and your extreme hate and anger issues.


So, if I invited you to play gold at the Bridges, you wouldn't show?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tough guy?  I'm saying this nonsense going on here is beyond ridiculous and we're probably better talking one-on-one in PMs.


I offered up my solution, you two just need to show up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I obviously don't anymore.


It was just a week or 2 ago.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was just a week or 2 ago.


You're not blocked, can't speak to what happened a week or two ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're not blocked, can't speak to what happened a week or two ago.


It was when that kid died.
So when is the beer summit?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, if I invited you to play gold at the Bridges, you wouldn't show?


Played there, nice place, high dues and meeting in a public setting is different then telling you where I live . . . also, you might tell nono.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No one here has anything to fear from me.
> That you can be sure of.


Seems something a predator might say, just saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Played there, nice place, high dues and meeting in a public setting is different then telling you where I live . . . also, you might tell nono.


I don't want to know where you live.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems something a predator might say, just saying.


Might.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> PM me, we can arrange whatever resolution you seek.  I don't post my private info. on public forums, it's idiotic.


Everyone knows who you are and where you live already.
You cant be as big an asshole as you are and not expect people to zero in.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are one individual I would be rather leery of allowing to have any of my personal information with all your sexual innuendo and Freudian slips of the same vein . . . that and your extreme hate and anger issues.


Joes a sweetheart.
Ive had a few beers with him, Lion, and Biz.
We're all great people, If I do say so myself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Might.


HD is a little paranoid.
Always has been.

You need to assure him.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone knows who you are and where you live already.
> You cant be as big an asshole as you are and not expect people to zero in.


Strange, you're a much bigger cunt and I could care less who you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Strange, you're a much bigger cunt and I could care less who you are.


Have it your way.
I've posted my info, and I dont hide.

You're no mystery.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Strange, you're a much bigger cunt and I could care less who you are.


Liar


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, you post lies, like saying I called you a racist.


Oct 2016 fuck face


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . once again we debate the chicken and the egg.


Leghorn is the chicken and you my friend are the egg head...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Joes a sweetheart.
> Ive had a few beers with him, Lion, and Biz.
> We're all great people, If I do say so myself.


OBVI


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oct 2016 fuck face


Show me liar


----------



## xav10 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was when that kid died.
> So when is the beer summit?


I'm coming out of UCI at around 1:30 Sunday and can pop in to a beer summit in that area while taking the kid for a burger. Not that anybody needs a lawyer around...


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm coming out of UCI at around 1:30 Sunday and can pop in to a beer summit in that area while taking the kid for a burger. Not that anybody needs a lawyer around...


Playing Pats DA on Sunday?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Joes a sweetheart.
> Ive had a few beers with him, Lion, and Biz.
> We're all great people, If I do say so myself.


Last time I had a beer with Ricky and Brah, somebody ate all my jerky and stole my pizza.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Last time I had a beer with Ricky and Brah, somebody ate all my jerky and stole my pizza.


I ate the jerky.
I do have to say it was delish.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm coming out of UCI at around 1:30 Sunday and can pop in to a beer summit in that area while taking the kid for a burger. Not that anybody needs a lawyer around...


Did I ever tell you the story about the lawyer I threw in his own pool?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did I ever tell you the story about the lawyer I threw in his own pool?


Believe it or not, you didn't.
 Let's hear it. (Warning, I don't have a pool).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Believe it or not, you didn't.
> Let's hear it. (Warning, I don't have a pool).


He had amnesia and couldnt find his checkbook.
I stayed calm, and used my head.
I thought maybe a splash of cold water would break the amnesia spell.

He thought I was crazy and was a little combative at first, but after he went in the pool his amnesia was gone and he remembered exactly where his checkbook was.
I think I could have been a great psychologist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

I have another story about a lawyer who remembered where his checkbook was but forgot there wasnt any money in that account.
I helped him find the right account.

I love lawyers.
Thats why I love to help them so much.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

https://qz.com/1069298/the-3-of-scientific-papers-that-deny-climate-change-are-all-flawed/

*Those 3% of scientific papers that deny climate change? A review found them all flawed*

*https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00704-015-1597-5*

_"Among papers stating a position on anthropogenic global warming (AGW), 97 % endorse AGW. What is happening with the 2 % of papers that reject AGW? We examine a selection of papers rejecting AGW. An analytical tool has been developed to replicate and test the results and methods used in these studies; our replication reveals a number of methodological flaws, and a pattern of common mistakes emerges that is not visible when looking at single isolated cases. Thus, real-life scientific disputes in some cases can be resolved, and we can learn from mistakes. A common denominator seems to be missing contextual information or ignoring information that does not fit the conclusions, be it other relevant work or related geophysical data. In many cases, shortcomings are due to insufficient model evaluation, leading to results that are not universally valid but rather are an artifact of a particular experimental setup. Other typical weaknesses include false dichotomies, inappropriate statistical methods, or basing conclusions on misconceived or incomplete physics. We also argue that science is never settled and that both mainstream and contrarian papers must be subject to sustained scrutiny. The merit of replication is highlighted and we discuss how the quality of the scientific literature may benefit from replication."_


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

This Irma is no joke!


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quit being a pussy and just post your info, maybe you will get more than 1 call.



*Wez sells so much " Pussy " on this Forum he could change his moniker to Dennis Hof.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> This Irma is no joke!





*It's called " Weather " !*

*Not Climate Change...*

*Not Global Warming....*

*Just plain old " Weather " !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He had amnesia and couldnt find his checkbook.
> I stayed calm, and used my head.
> I thought maybe a splash of cold water would break the amnesia spell.
> 
> ...


Shock therapy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Tie dye...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have another story about a lawyer who remembered where his checkbook was but forgot there wasnt any money in that account.
> I helped him find the right account.
> 
> I love lawyers.
> Thats why I love to help them so much.


What am I missing here?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What am I missing here?


He's implying that he's a tough guy with lawyers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What am I missing here?


I dont know.
I have had thousands of clients over the years.
There are alot of lawyers.
I love them.

Many are more billing experts than experts in anything else.
Im glad Ive never had to pay one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's implying that he's a tough guy with lawyers.


You have a real problem with this, dont you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What am I missing here?


That sometimes lawyers, being lawyers, don't always feel compelled to pay for services rendered...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have a real problem with this, dont you.


Tough guy fetish ?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That sometimes lawyers, being lawyers, don't always feel compelled to pay for services rendered...


They pay, eventually.
There has only been one person in over twenty years who still owes me money, and hes not a lawyer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They pay, eventually.
> There has only been one person in over twenty years who still owes me money, and hes not a lawyer.


I had similar experience in near thirty years if business...one guy didn't pay me in full, a lawyer who's house was on the beach in Malibu.
He mysteriously ran a muck with the Coastal Commission...


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have a real problem with this, dont you.


Not at all, it's a free Country, you can talk about whatever you want....tough guy.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I had similar experience in near thirty years if business...one guy didn't pay me in full, a lawyer who's house was on the beach in Malibu.
> He mysteriously ran a muck with the Coastal Commission...


Managing partner of my former firm had a house on the beach...Malibu Road. Total asshole. it was probably him.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That sometimes lawyers, being lawyers, don't always feel compelled to pay for services rendered...


Makes sense, but I pay all my bills. All the time. Almost never negotiate them after-the-fact either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not at all, it's a free Country, you can talk about whatever you want....tough guy.


You just can't help yourself.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just can't help yourself.


What?  I can't entertain myself with a little morning humor?  Don't want to get laughed at, don't puff up your chest so much, lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> What?  I can't entertain myself with a little morning humor?  Don't want to get laughed at, don't puff up your chest so much, lol.


Pot kettle thing goin' on .....


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pot kettle thing goin' on .....


I don't remember talking about strong-arming lawyers but whatever


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't remember talking about strong-arming lawyers but whatever


....'don't puff up your chest so much'...   
Whatever...


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> ....'don't puff up your chest so much'...
> Whatever...


Like talking about stomping somebody's ass in person?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like talking about stomping somebody's ass in person?


Snowflakitis.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflakitis.


Indeed.   What's funny is Ricky talking to a lawyer about getting tough with lawyers and then somebody calling bullshit on it and him acting like, "what who me"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like talking about stomping somebody's ass in person?


You keep fantasizing about that too... poodle dick.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You keep fantasizing about that too... poodle dick.


Just reminding you of your mistake, you still haven't apologized.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Indeed.   What's funny is Ricky talking to a lawyer about getting tough with lawyers and then somebody calling bullshit on it and him acting like, "what who me"?


i got a really good one about lawyers being dicks...and snowflakes.  i once got into it so hard with another lawyer in a flame war which started as a dispute between our clients. unbelievably ugly series of personal emails all afternoon...and his boss (who i knew) was copied on all of them. i was laughing while writing them. a couple of years later his (now former) boss told me that he took the email exchange to a very well-known, bulldog litigator to try and sue me for defaming him in front of his boss. the litigator told him to get lost.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Indeed.   What's funny is Ricky talking to a lawyer about getting tough with lawyers and then somebody calling bullshit on it and him acting like, "what who me"?


Some of the most scandalous people I have ever know are lawyers and cops.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You keep fantasizing about that too... poodle dick.


That is a particularly strange term there at the end of your post . . . did you fluff that one up all by yourself?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

http://reverepress.com/news/claiming-irma-liberal-hoax-rush-limbaugh-quietly-evacuates-florida/

*After claiming Irma was a liberal hoax, Rush Limbaugh quietly evacuates Florida*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just reminding you of your mistake, you still haven't apologized.


Apologize to a stranger? An unknown anonymous coward?
As far as I know you could be Scott Peterson...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is a particularly strange term there at the end of your post . . . did you fluff that one up all by yourself?


Day dreamin' are ya? No need to get jealous Ratboy...I'm not into fat ass cowards like you, he's all yours.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apologize to a stranger?


You threatened a stranger, for the crime of simply giving you what you give out here daily.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You threatened a stranger, for the crime of simply giving you what you give out here daily.


I've threatened no one ...not even you... 
I simply pointed out that you would not talk to anyone from this site in person the way you do hiding behind your computer screen.
I'm right. You won't.
So we'll just have to agree that you'll remain anonymous, cowardly and a punk and that I'm right in pointing out the obvious...
Have a nice week end Scotty...


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I simply pointed out that you would not talk to anyone from this site in person the way you do


Did you forget to add the part about getting my ass stomped, because that's pretty relevant to the discussion?

Why ask about what I would or would not say in person when you behave the same way?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm right. You won't.


You have zero desire to prove that theory as my phone has yet to ring with you on the other end...


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just reminding you of your mistake, you still haven't apologized.


*If you post a video of you on your knees begging for forgiveness while admitting you're*
*a Liar he might consider confessing to spilling some milk at his house.....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have zero desire to prove that theory as my phone has yet to ring with you on the other end...


*Dumbass, enough people know who you are and the Soccer Club that suffers from *
*your loitering .....Don't fool yourself that you are invisible.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you forget to add the part about getting my ass stomped, because that's pretty relevant to the discussion?
> 
> Why ask about what I would or would not say in person when you behave the same way?









*Isn't Wez cute there with a hand full of shit.....*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

"The local media ... reports in such a way as to create the panic way far out, which sends people into these stores to fill up with water and to fill up with batteries, and it becomes a never-ending repeated cycle," he said. "And the two coexist. So the media benefits with the panic with increased eyeballs, and the retailers benefit from the panic with increased sales, and the TV companies benefit because they're getting advertising dollars from the businesses that are seeing all this attention from customers."

Limbaugh added: "I'm not accusing anybody of anything illegal here, it's just the way the world works."

This poisonous fat fuck has gotten soooo wealthy popping pills and feeding idiots like nonobrains garbage like this...meanwhile he's headed for a 5-star resort out-of-state and the suckers can all kiss his fat ass.  The worst.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> "The local media ... reports in such a way as to create the panic way far out, which sends people into these stores to fill up with water and to fill up with batteries, and it becomes a never-ending repeated cycle," he said. "And the two coexist. So the media benefits with the panic with increased eyeballs, and the retailers benefit from the panic with increased sales, and the TV companies benefit because they're getting advertising dollars from the businesses that are seeing all this attention from customers."
> 
> Limbaugh added: "I'm not accusing anybody of anything illegal here, it's just the way the world works."
> 
> This poisonous fat fuck has gotten soooo wealthy popping pills and feeding idiots like nonobrains garbage like this...meanwhile he's headed for a 5-star resort out-of-state and the suckers can all kiss his fat ass.  The worst.


Wow....that's compassionate. Easy x10 you're gonna pop a main line and stroke out on us....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

*Rick Scott tells Floridians to 'go now' if evacuating before Hurricane Irma*
*Posted By Jim Turner, the News Service of Florida on Thu, Sep 7, 2017 at 10:23 am*

Gov. Rick Scott on Wednesday implored Floridians and tourists planning to evacuate in advance of deadly Hurricane Irma to do so now, before winds and surging waters arrive later this week.

“This is serious, and we cannot take chances. It is life threatening.” Scott said after receiving a 5 p.m. update on Irma at the State Emergency Operations Center in Tallahassee. “This is not a storm you can sit and wait through.”

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/archives/2017/09/07/rick-scott-tells-floridians-to-go-now-if-evacuating-before-hurricane-irma


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://reverepress.com/news/claiming-irma-liberal-hoax-rush-limbaugh-quietly-evacuates-florida/
> 
> *After claiming Irma was a liberal hoax, Rush Limbaugh quietly evacuates Florida*


Fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> "The local media ... reports in such a way as to create the panic way far out, which sends people into these stores to fill up with water and to fill up with batteries, and it becomes a never-ending repeated cycle," he said. "And the two coexist. So the media benefits with the panic with increased eyeballs, and the retailers benefit from the panic with increased sales, and the TV companies benefit because they're getting advertising dollars from the businesses that are seeing all this attention from customers."
> 
> Limbaugh added: "I'm not accusing anybody of anything illegal here, it's just the way the world works."
> 
> This poisonous fat fuck has gotten soooo wealthy popping pills and feeding idiots like nonobrains garbage like this...meanwhile he's headed for a 5-star resort out-of-state and the suckers can all kiss his fat ass.  The worst.


I would say the weather people are about 1 for 10 is predicting natural disasters. I seem to remember when every storm was the worst in history,I believe that was when the Kenyan was in office, the media always seemed to hype it up and it was not near the magnitude  predicted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Arctic sea ice minimums 2005 to 2017


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Don't fool yourself that you are invisible.*


Why would I need to be invisible?  Not posting private info. on public forums is just common sense, anyone who needs resolution has been invited to PMs where we can talk like adults, instead of trying to be tough guys here in front of the nutter gallery.

Just like I did with LE and he was able to keep his composure for about a day.  He just can't resist insulting people who disagree with him.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Arctic sea ice minimums 2005 to 2017


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I need to be invisible?  Not posting private info. on public forums is just common sense, anyone who needs resolution has been invited to PMs where we can talk like adults, instead of trying to be tough guys here in front of the nutter gallery.
> 
> Just like I did with LE and he was able to keep his composure for about a day.  He just can't resist insulting people who disagree with him.


You are much worse than Lion ever thought of being.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are much worse than Lion ever thought of being.


Liar


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would say the weather people are about 1 for 10 is predicting natural disasters. I seem to remember when every storm was the worst in history,I believe that was when the Kenyan was in office, the media always seemed to hype it up and it was not near the magnitude  predicted.


Once again, no motive, unless you agree with that fathead rush...and he's the one who gets real rich with that stuff, not environmentalists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


>


Have you got one for the last four hundred thousand years?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have you got one for the last four hundred thousand years?


Isn't the whole discussion with AGW about what we have been able to determine in recent history, when we had tech to measure stuff?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Isn't the whole discussion with AGW about what we have been able to determine in recent history, when we had tech to measure stuff?


I posted the trend from 2005, which has the ice increasing, and espola went back to 1975 which shows a decreasing trend.
The true benefit of perspective is available and not alarming at all.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have you got one for the last four hundred thousand years?


The recent human influence on atmospheric CO2 concentration and thus on global climate has occurred in only about 150 years or so.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I posted the trend from 2005, which has the ice increasing, and espola went back to 1975 which shows a decreasing trend.
> The true benefit of perspective is available and not alarming at all.


"The true benefit of perspective..."  

Is that what your twitter master told you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> "The true benefit of perspective..."
> 
> Is that what your twitter master told you?


yes.
He also told me how many cans you turned into the recycle yard last go'round.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar


A. I spend more time here than anyone.
2.  I am more objective than you.
D.  You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I posted the trend from 2005, which has the ice increasing, and espola went back to 1975 which shows a decreasing trend.
> The true benefit of perspective is available and not alarming at all.


Wouldn't the dataset with more observations be more accurate?


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would say the weather people are about 1 for 10 is predicting natural disasters. I seem to remember when every storm was the worst in history,I believe that was when the Kenyan was in office, the media always seemed to hype it up and it was not near the magnitude  predicted.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> The recent human influence on atmospheric CO2 concentration and thus on global climate has occurred in only about 150 years or so.


What caused the massive temperature spikes in past cycles when co2 was so much lower?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A. I spend more time here than anyone.
> 2.  I am more objective than you.
> D.  You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


Can't argue with that kind of solid logic.  Did you find a beer spot with crane access yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/Temp_0-400k_yrs.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/last_400k_yrs.html&docid=FYaqONEA5l-J4M&tbnid=WRX1lbk1cAZksM:&vet=10ahUKEwizoPHC5pbWAhUB1GMKHUoWD64QMwgnKAAwAA..i&w=985&h=395&bih=897&biw=528&q=temperatures graphs over the last 400 000 years&ved=0ahUKEwizoPHC5pbWAhUB1GMKHUoWD64QMwgnKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

All the temp graphs over the last 400,000 years look alike.
We are at or near the top of a roughly 100,000 year cycle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> The recent human influence on atmospheric CO2 concentration and thus on global climate has occurred in only about 150 years or so.


I doubt what you are saying is true, but even if it is true, it just sounds dumb coming from you.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I doubt what you are saying is true, but even if it is true, it just sounds dumb coming from you.


There are those great manners you spoke of.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> There are those great manners you spoke of.


At least you didn't call him a racist or a liar, ya fuck head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> There are those great manners you spoke of.


That is pretty nice when talking about e-reader.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What caused the massive temperature spikes in past cycles when co2 was so much lower?


Which ones did you have in mind?


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All the temp graphs over the last 400,000 years look alike.
> We are at or near the top of a roughly 100,000 year cycle.


No, they don't.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> At least you didn't call him a racist or a liar, ya fuck head.


You did lie about kicking somebody's ass in person that's for sure.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You did lie about kicking somebody's ass in person that's for sure.


You're lying....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> No, they don't.


They kinda do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Once again, no motive, unless you agree with that fathead rush...and he's the one who gets real rich with that stuff, not environmentalists.


The weather media gets a boner every time we have a chance of having a real shitstorm, and Joe is right, most of the time its 90% hype.
Eventually even a broken clock gets it right.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Which ones did you have in mind?


All of them, or any of them.
Take your pick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The weather media gets a boner every time we have a chance of having a real shitstorm, and Joe is right, most of the time its 90% hype.
> Eventually even a broken clock gets it right.


The big question with this one is how racist this storm will be.
Bush had our most racist storm to date.
Obama didnt have any racist hurricanes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The big question with this one is how racist this storm will be.
> Bush had our most racist storm to date.
> Obama didnt have any racist hurricanes.


Exactly.  Macroeconomics is sooooo racist.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All of them, or any of them.
> Take your pick.


Another riddle?

"All of them..."


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The big question with this one is how racist this storm will be.
> Bush had our most racist storm to date.
> Obama didnt have any racist hurricanes.


Poor baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The big question with this one is how racist this storm will be.
> Bush had our most racist storm to date.
> Obama didnt have any racist hurricanes.


Some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon them- Billy Shakespeare


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The big question with this one is how racist this storm will be.
> Bush had our most racist storm to date.
> Obama didnt have any racist hurricanes.


The science is settled that there's climate change and mankind contributes substantially to it, but we don't have scientific conclusion that climate change is the cause of more intense hurricanes, such as Irma and Harvey. It's not a political debate. Politics is involved in what we do about it. We know what Trump is doing at his Scottish golf course and we know what the State of Florida is doing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Another riddle?
> 
> "All of them..."


Ok, what caused all of them?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Poor baby.


Who me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The science is settled that there's climate change and mankind contributes substantially to it, but we don't have scientific conclusion that climate change is the cause of more intense hurricanes, such as Irma and Harvey. It's not a political debate. Politics is involved in what we do about it. We know what Trump is doing at his Scottish golf course and we know what the State of Florida is doing.


Nope, yep, yep, yep, nope.
Looks like a lawyer's full house.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon them- Billy Shakespeare


Hurricanes?


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok, what caused all of them?


Many causes are possible.  Which ones are you talking about?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Many causes are possible.  Which ones are you talking about?


Many causes are possible for warming spikes?
We may be getting somewhere.
What caused the last big one roughly 100,000 years ago?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.asinglevoice.us/images/Environment/GlobalWarming/Temperatures_400000_present_1950.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.asinglevoice.us/Environment/GlobalWarming/GlobalWarming.html&docid=7rfdH-BYH-rNGM&tbnid=is7qfgFLh-jnEM:&vet=10ahUKEwj6t5D1npfWAhXFyVQKHetPCmwQMwhGKBUwFQ..i&w=700&h=274&bih=897&biw=1506&q=temperatures graphs over the last 400 000 years&ved=0ahUKEwj6t5D1npfWAhXFyVQKHetPCmwQMwhGKBUwFQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Many causes are possible for warming spikes?
> We may be getting somewhere.
> What caused the last big one roughly 100,000 years ago?


Getting somewhere?  I've been here all along.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Getting somewhere?  I've been here all along.


What caused the giant warming peak 120,000 years ago?
What caused it to get colder again?
Why are the cycles so uniform over the last 400,000 years?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nope, yep, yep, yep, nope.
> Looks like a lawyer's full house.


Not just settled in this country. Scientific conclusions are clear all over the world. 

As for Florida, they have billions in plans for pumps, etc.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Many causes are possible for warming spikes?
> We may be getting somewhere.
> What caused the last big one roughly 100,000 years ago?


If you can't be more specific, start here --

https://www.khanacademy.org/science/cosmology-and-astronomy/earth-history-topic/earth-title-topic/v/milankovitch-cycles-precession-and-obliquity


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not just settled in this country. Scientific conclusions are clear all over the world.
> 
> As for Florida, they have billions in plans for pumps, etc.


There is no scientific conclusion on the effects of human based co2 on climate.
There is no way to quantify what most believe is anthropogenic against what natural warming is occurring.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is no scientific conclusion on the effects of human based co2 on climate.
> There is no way to quantify what most believe is anthropogenic against what natural warming is occurring.


Fail.
Fail.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> If you can't be more specific, start here --
> 
> https://www.khanacademy.org/science/cosmology-and-astronomy/earth-history-topic/earth-title-topic/v/milankovitch-cycles-precession-and-obliquity


I asked you a simple question.
You seem to be convinced that human based co2 emmissions are driving climate change.
Im not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Fail.
> Fail.


Thats what I said.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I asked you a simple question.
> You seem to be convinced that human based co2 emmissions are driving climate change.
> Im not.


Human based CO2 emissions are driving the extreme response of THIS episode of climate change.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What caused the giant warming peak 120,000 years ago?
> What caused it to get colder again?
> Why are the cycles so uniform over the last 400,000 years?


You have a strange concept of "uniform".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Human based CO2 emissions are driving the extreme response of THIS episode of climate change.


I concur.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats what I said.


Sophistry.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You have a strange concept of "uniform".


Look at the graphs I posted.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I concur.


A breakthrough.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Sophistry.


Reality.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at the graphs I posted.


That you have posted dozens of time before.  What is missing is the source of your mistaken analysis.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> That you have posted dozens of time before.  What is missing is the source of your mistaken analysis.


Uniformity isnt.
The obvious probable conclusion, based on the cycles of the last 400,000 years, is that we are at or near the top of one of these warming cycles.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reality.


*Definition of sophistry*
_plural_ 
*sophistries*

1:  subtly deceptive reasoning or argumentation

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sophistry


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Uniformity isnt.


Did  you watch the Khan Academy video yet?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem to be convinced that human based co2 emmissions are driving climate change.
> Im not.


I'll go with the opinions of the ppl with PHDs and apply the Scientific method to form opinions, over the grumpy plumber who leans on Breitbart like sources.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is no scientific conclusion on the effects of human based co2 on climate.
> There is no way to quantify what most believe is anthropogenic against what natural warming is occurring.


But of course there is and as I said it's the conclusion of scientists all over the world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'll go with the opinions of the ppl with PHDs and apply the Scientific method to form opinions, over the grumpy plumber who leans on Breitbart like sources.





xav10 said:


> But of course there is and as I said it's the conclusion of scientists all over the world.


What percentage of warming is natural and what percentage is man made?
What would earth temps be today without human influence?


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I asked you a simple question.
> You seem to be convinced that human based co2 emmissions are driving climate change.
> Im not.


The climate doesn't care whether you are convinced.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Climate is not, and never has been static, therefor there is no baseline to quantify any real or percieved added warming caused or not caused by humans.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What percentage of warming is natural and what percentage is man made?
> What would earth temps be today without human influence?


Percentage is  not the best word to use there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> The climate doesn't care whether you are convinced.


It cares just as much that you are.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Climate is not, and never has been static, therefor there is no baseline to quantify any real or percieved added warming caused or not caused by humans.


Fail.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Fail.


Fail right back at you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Percentage is  not the best word to use there.


Fail.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It cares just as much that you are.


I agree - my opinion, just like yours, just like anyone's, has no effect on the wind, the rain, the temperature.  Therefore we look for real physical causes.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fail.


As usual, you abandon any pretense of a serious discussion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> As usual, you abandon any pretense of a serious discussion.


Im not the guy who harumped three "fails" in a row and pretends it means something.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not the guy who harumped three "fails" in a row and pretends it means something.


You made erroneous statements similar to those you have made before when you were preparing to abandon the discussion.

Have you watched the Khan Academy video yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> But of course there is and as I said it's the conclusion of scientists all over the world.


97%, we know.
How many people fell for the old hockey stick?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Percentage is  not the best word to use there.


Nuance


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You made erroneous statements similar to those you have made before when you were preparing to abandon the discussion.


What was erroneous about them?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Percentage is  not the best word to use there.


Give me a better word for percentage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What percentage of warming is natural and what percentage is man made?
> What would earth temps be today without human influence?


Those questions seem impossible to answer, therefore.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is no scientific conclusion on the effects of human based co2 on climate.
> There is no way to quantify what most believe is anthropogenic against what natural warming is occurring.


You answered, "Fail", and "Fail".
How is that a discussion, e-fessor?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those questions seem impossible to answer, therefore.....


E-fessor just says fail.
Thats good enough for hizz'n.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What was erroneous about them?


All of them.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You answered, "Fail", and "Fail".
> How is that a discussion, e-fessor?


Twice-chewed cabbage.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Give me a better word for percentage.


Proportions, but even that is too rigid.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 97%, we know.
> How many people fell for the old hockey stick?


I think it's quite a bit more than that.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 97%, we know.
> How many people fell for the old hockey stick?


You appear to be saying the hockey stick was false.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know.
> I have had thousands of clients over the years.
> There are alot of lawyers.
> I love them.
> ...


But they are better salesman then they are billing experts.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> You appear to be saying the hockey stick was false.


http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/11/22/book_review_the_hockey_stick_and_the_climate_wars_by_michael_mann.html

_"In the book, Mann goes over the science of global warming, written for the intelligent layman, showing the multiple lines of evidence indicating our planet is in trouble. As a scientist myself I found that fascinating, but it was the description of the attacks on both Mann’s science and his character I found, paradoxically, both appalling and enthralling. In the end, Mann’s work has withstood the test of fire, having been exonerated and supported by his fellow scientists (who have independently confirmed the hockey stick results) as well as by multiple inquiries into the attacks against it. He also talks about the ridiculous “Climategate” manufactroversy, and his role in it."_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But they are better salesman then they are billing experts.


Im not sold.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/11/22/book_review_the_hockey_stick_and_the_climate_wars_by_michael_mann.html
> 
> _"In the book, Mann goes over the science of global warming, written for the intelligent layman, showing the multiple lines of evidence indicating our planet is in trouble. As a scientist myself I found that fascinating, but it was the description of the attacks on both Mann’s science and his character I found, paradoxically, both appalling and enthralling. In the end, Mann’s work has withstood the test of fire, having been exonerated and supported by his fellow scientists (who have independently confirmed the hockey stick results) as well as by multiple inquiries into the attacks against it. He also talks about the ridiculous “Climategate” manufactroversy, and his role in it."_


It's just not a scientific debate. The energy industry and its allies have done an amazing job convincing laypeople that it is, but it isn't a scientific debate at all. The science is settled. But, e.g., despite any new evidence, many more republicans now deny since the advent of the Trump administration.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's just not a scientific debate. The energy industry and its allies have done an amazing job convincing laypeople that it is, but it isn't a scientific debate at all. The science is settled. But, e.g., despite any new evidence, many more republicans now deny since the advent of the Trump administration.


How much of our current warming is natural and how much is due to anthropogenic co2, and how much is due to data manipulation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's just not a scientific debate. The energy industry and its allies have done an amazing job convincing laypeople that it is, but it isn't a scientific debate at all. The science is settled. But, e.g., despite any new evidence, many more republicans now deny since the advent of the Trump administration.


The strength is in the tail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's just not a scientific debate. The energy industry and its allies have done an amazing job convincing laypeople that it is, but it isn't a scientific debate at all. The science is settled. But, e.g., despite any new evidence, many more republicans now deny since the advent of the Trump administration.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 97%, we know.
> How many people fell for the old hockey stick?


How many still falling for it?


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many still falling for it?


More than are falling for this (from one of your sources) --

...there is overwhelming and undeniable evidence that climate change:
<...>
as studied by our scienticians is more about prestige and money than truth/science.​
http://www.asinglevoice.us/Environment/GlobalWarming/GlobalWarming.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> and how much is due to data manipulation?


The only one presenting bad data or cherry-picking data has been you


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's just not a scientific debate. The energy industry and its allies have done an amazing job convincing laypeople that it is, but it isn't a scientific debate at all. The science is settled. But, e.g., despite any new evidence, many more republicans now deny since the advent of the Trump administration.


99% of any arguments is political as soon as real science is talked about the rooms always go silent


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only one presenting bad data or cherry-picking data has been you


Irony Alert.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> More than are falling for this (from one of your sources) --
> 
> ...there is overwhelming and undeniable evidence that climate change:
> <...>
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> 99% of any arguments is political as soon as real science is talked about the rooms always go silent


What science are you talking about?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> 99% of any arguments is political as soon as real science is talked about the rooms always go silent


Whenever you ask the Scientist to provide the AGW to non-AGW ratio the room usually goes even more silent


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only one presenting bad data or cherry-picking data has been you


How so?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whenever you ask the Scientist to provide the AGW to non-AGW ratio the room usually goes even more silent


Probably because the science isnt settled.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How so?


Sophistry.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much of our current warming is natural and how much is due to anthropogenic co2, and how much is due to data manipulation?


What data manipulation?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Sophistry.


Circle.
Worked out the anthropogenic to natural warming ratio yet?


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.


Of course you do.  That was my point - you believe wingnut sources and reject the facts.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Circle.
> Worked out the anthropogenic to natural warming ratio yet?


What does it matter? we know the current change in our climate is having some pretty harsh effects on our society worldwide and we should hope for the best but plan for the worst.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

If it's possible agw is real then we should plan for how to mitigate it.

Arguing that it's not a possibility and we should do nothing out of the ordinary is foolish.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What data manipulation?


The erasure of the medieval warming period, and the patchwork tree ring data for starters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> What does it matter? we know the current change in our climate is having some pretty harsh effects on our society worldwide and we should hope for the best but plan for the worst.


Settled science?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Settled science?


Science is rarely settled.  We tend to act on consensus that have been brought about through the scientific method though.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> If it's possible agw is real then we should plan for how to mitigate it.
> 
> Arguing that it's not a possibility and we should do nothing out of the ordinary is foolish.


How settled is the science?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Science is rarely settled


Then why are you so enamored by those who claim it is?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then why are you so enamored by those who claim it is?


See my edit


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then why are you so enamored by those who claim it is?


I'm enamored with scientist who gives opinions based upon the scientific method


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> See my edit


We tend to act on political consensus, agreed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm enamored with scientist who gives opinions based upon the scientific method


Which ones?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We tend to act on political consensus, agreed.


Ideally political consensus is brought about through informed advisory.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ideally political consensus is brought about through informed advisory.


Ideally the science would be settled as well.
Unfortunately both ideals fall short.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Of course you do.  That was my point - you believe wingnut sources and reject the facts.


Got that ratio yet?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ideally the science would be settled as well.
> Unfortunately both ideals fall short.


It depends on what your definition of settled is.  an overwhelming agreement across the entire world wide scientific community tends to be the type of settled that people act on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ideally political consensus is brought about through informed advisory.


How about some diced ratio to go with your word salad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> It depends on what your definition of settled is.  an overwhelming agreement across the entire world wide scientific community tends to be the type of settled that people act on.


Thats what they say.
You seem convinced.
Espola and xazi are settled 99%.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats what they say.
> You seem convinced.
> Espola and xazi are settled 99%.


Mankind doesn't act on complete knowledge. the scientific method is designed to give us the highest degree of confidence to move forward in an uncertain world.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The erasure of the medieval warming period, and the patchwork tree ring data for starters.


Who told you that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Mankind doesn't act on complete knowledge. the scientific method is designed to give us the highest degree of confidence to move forward in an uncertain world.


The scientific method is designed to disprove scientific theory.
Political theory is designed to move forward in an uncertain world.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The scientific method is designed to disprove scientific theory.
> Political theory is designed to move forward in an uncertain world.


Interesting, but nonsense.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The scientific method is designed to disprove scientific theory.
> Political theory is designed to move forward in an uncertain world.


Please clarify?

Are you sure you're using the term scientific theory correctly?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

To the rest of the civilized world man-influenced climate change is simply an accepted fact, the degree to which is the debate . . . but of course no one said that Trump followers were civilized.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please clarify?
> 
> Are you sure you're using the term scientific theory correctly?


I think  he stumbled over the meaning of the philosophical concept of falsifiability.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> I think  he stumbled over the meaning of the philosophical concept of falsifiability.


Howʻs that AGW ratio coming along?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The scientific method is designed to disprove scientific theory.
> Political theory is designed to move forward in an uncertain world.


Are you going to clarify this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats what they say.
> You seem convinced.
> Espola and xazi are settled 99%.


I am sure they make a fine couple.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like Irma is a 50 year storm.
The satellite images are amazing.

Incredible how it navigated itself between Florida and Cuba and back into warm water to strengthen before its final assault on west Florida.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Irma is a 50 year storm.
> The satellite images are amazing.
> 
> Incredible how it navigated itself between Florida and Cuba and back into warm water to strengthen before its final assault on west Florida.


Good morning,
I am sure all the wannabe scientists in here will tell us all about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To the rest of the civilized world man-influenced climate change is simply an accepted fact, the degree to which is the debate . . . but of course no one said that Trump followers were civilized.


So you accept that there is an AGW ratio.  But you can't tell us what it is nor can "the rest of the civilized world" that contends AGW "is simply an accepted fact".  Correlation is not causation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning,
> I am sure all the wannabe scientists in here will tell us all about it.


Especially the Retail Science Guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you going to clarify this?


A good scientist doesn't need clarification.  All he/she/it/zer/er/blur/zed/wed needs, is the unambiguous AGW ratio data that always causes a clearing of the room.  97% of the time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A good scientist doesn't need clarification.  All he/she/it/zer/er/blur/zed/wed needs, is the unambiguous AGW ratio data that always causes a clearing of the room.  97% of the time.


Aloha brah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning,
> I am sure all the wannabe scientists in here will tell us all about it.


The only one I know of in here just did tell you.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Irma is a 50 year storm.
> The satellite images are amazing.
> 
> Incredible how it navigated itself between Florida and Cuba and back into warm water to strengthen before its final assault on west Florida.


What do you mean by "50-year storm"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "50-year storm"?


The last time a cat four hit Tampa was 1921, but there was a storm in 1966 that was huge as well.
Roughly 50 years between them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aloha brah.


Aloha Kakahiaka.  Pehea oe? Maikaʻi?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The last time a cat four hit Tampa was 1921, but there was a storm in 1966 that was huge as well.
> Roughly 50 years between them.


Why a Tampa perspective?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Why a Tampa perspective?


The storm track has Irma making landfall in that area.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The storm track has Irma making landfall in that area.


It has already made landfall in the Keys far to the south of Tampa.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aloha Kakahiaka.  Pehea oe? Maikaʻi?


Google translator?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> It has already made landfall in the Keys far to the south of Tampa.


Whatever.
Its due to make landfall (again) somewhere on the mainland near Tampa.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Google translator?


Biz dont need no stinking translator.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> It has already made landfall in the Keys far to the south of Tampa.


That may be America, but it's not 'Merica, too many liberal activities down there to consider it 'Merica where they don't need the damn fancy "A".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aloha Kakahiaka.  Pehea oe? Maikaʻi?


No habla.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That may be America, but it's not 'Merica, too many liberal activities down there to consider it 'Merica where they don't need the damn fancy "A".


You need to get out more.
There's a whole world out there you may not be aware of.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You need to get out more.
> There's a whole world out there you may not be aware of.


I know.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whatever.
> Its due to make landfall (again) somewhere on the mainland near Tampa.


"Im not sold."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know.


Well, start git'n out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> "Im not sold."


Not selling anything.
Just taking notes, and discussing the storm in Florida.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, start git'n out.


I have been to over half the states in the US, but you are right, I need to see them all.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have been to over half the states in the US, but you are right, I need to see them all.


Not counting states I just drove through, or where I changed planes, I am at 32 plus DC.

https://www.amcharts.com/visited_states/#US-AZ,US-CA,US-CO,US-CT,US-FL,US-GA,US-HI,US-IL,US-KY,US-MA,US-MD,US-ME,US-MI,US-MN,US-MS,US-NE,US-NH,US-NJ,US-NM,US-NV,US-NY,US-OH,US-OK,US-OR,US-PA,US-RI,US-TN,US-TX,US-UT,US-VA,US-VT,US-WA


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Not counting states I just drove through, or where I changed planes, I am at 32 plus DC.
> 
> https://www.amcharts.com/visited_states/#US-AZ,US-CA,US-CO,US-CT,US-FL,US-GA,US-HI,US-IL,US-KY,US-MA,US-MD,US-ME,US-MI,US-MN,US-MS,US-NE,US-NH,US-NJ,US-NM,US-NV,US-NY,US-OH,US-OK,US-OR,US-PA,US-RI,US-TN,US-TX,US-UT,US-VA,US-VT,US-WA


Your carbon foot print must be yuuuuge.  Hence the AGW ratio crisis.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have been to over half the states in the US, but you are right, I need to see them all.


Get a Tesla before you do that please.  That way you're not contributing to the catastrophic AGW ratio.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

No wonder Trump pulled us out of the Paris agreement.  Guys like Rat, E and Wez are just all talk when it comes to the environment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No habla.


Good morning.  How are you? Good?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

The phantom AGW ratio having the same effect it always does 100% of the time.  The 3% doesn't count......ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have been to over half the states in the US, but you are right, I need to see them all.


So you have been to 28 1/2 states?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good morning.  How are you? Good?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Get a Tesla before you do that please.  That way you're not contributing to the catastrophic AGW ratio.


I was thinking I'd do some of it on a bike.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was thinking I'd do some of it on a bike.


I have a bucket list item to drive the full length of I-15, which would add Idaho and Montana, and continue north into Canada until the pavement runs out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> I have a bucket list item to drive the full length of I-15, which would add Idaho and Montana, and continue north into Canada until the pavement runs out.


Take your hockey stick with you.  Put it on your gun rack and fly old glory as you cross in to Canada.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was thinking I'd do some of it on a bike.


Get a bike rack for your Tesla first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder Trump pulled us out of the Paris agreement.  Guys like Rat, E and Wez are just all talk when it comes to the environment.


And not just the environment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Get a bike rack for your Tesla first.


I can also hitch a ride for free on the friendly skies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was thinking I'd do some of it on a bike.


 
Do you need a partner?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can also hitch a ride for free on the friendly skies.


Is your husband a pilot?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can also hitch a ride for free on the friendly skies.


Atta boy.  Now youʻre warming things up.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> "The local media ... reports in such a way as to create the panic way far out, which sends people into these stores to fill up with water and to fill up with batteries, and it becomes a never-ending repeated cycle," he said. "And the two coexist. So the media benefits with the panic with increased eyeballs, and the retailers benefit from the panic with increased sales, and the TV companies benefit because they're getting advertising dollars from the businesses that are seeing all this attention from customers."
> 
> Limbaugh added: "I'm not accusing anybody of anything illegal here, it's just the way the world works."
> 
> This poisonous fat fuck has gotten soooo wealthy popping pills and feeding idiots like nonobrains garbage like this...meanwhile he's headed for a 5-star resort out-of-state and the suckers can all kiss his fat ass.  The worst.



*You're extremely jealous and lazy, how about use that " APU " online *
*Law degree for something other than chasing ambulances....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I need to be invisible?  Not posting private info. on public forums is just common sense, anyone who needs resolution has been invited to PMs where we can talk like adults, instead of trying to be tough guys here in front of the nutter gallery.
> 
> Just like I did with LE and he was able to keep his composure for about a day.  He just can't resist insulting people who disagree with him.



*Eating salty peanuts and slurping Cokes has gotten you to what point *
*in life ?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> The recent human influence on atmospheric CO2 concentration and thus on global climate has occurred in only about 150 years or so.


*If you had the balls to research the data and then respond *
*with the real facts you would see that what you've posted is *
*hogwash and manipulated data.*
*The Earth cycles and any and all recent ( I mean recent ) data*
*shows that the Global Warming/Climate Change premise is *
*absolutely false. The old data is not to be trusted do to compromised*
*sources and manipulated results that skewered to support a false*
*premise.*
*You cannot with a straight face dispute what I post if you have an*
*honest and Intellectual mind as you claim to have.*
*It was created with an ulterior financial motive to fleece the solvent*
*human populations on the planet.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> You did lie about kicking somebody's ass in person that's for sure.


*Why don't you go over and meet him in person and conduct a little experiment*
*with your ass as the guinea pig . *
*Make sure and bring up the comment you made about his Parent.*

*




*

*Here's a little trouble tree to follow, report back if/when you make it*
*to " Communicate Results "*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Fail.
> Fail.


*No LIAR.....Try again.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> *Definition of sophistry*
> _plural_
> *sophistries*
> 
> ...




*THE DEMOCRATIC MANTRA........ !!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Proportions, but even that is too rigid.



*Circle argument, he's well versed in this type of deception Ricky.....Well versed.*

*My dog does this when tied to a tree....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only one presenting bad data or cherry-picking data has been you


*Not only are you wrong, but you have absolutely no credentials to even attempt to cover that Lie.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm enamored with *scientist* who gives opinions based upon the scientific method









*It's " Scientist's " shithead.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "50-year storm"?


*Q.E.D.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have been to over half the states in the US, but you are right, I need to see them all.


*50 - 26 = 24*

*So have I...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't the dataset with more observations be more accurate?


Yes. All data sets should be utilized, especially the most modern and accurate ones.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't the dataset with more observations be more accurate?


More accurate for you but not more accurate if you're trying to provide an AGW ratio....Obvi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have been to over half the states in the US, but you are right, I need to see them all.


Take E with you if you guys want to be taken seriously regarding AGW.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

*Liberals LIE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Take E with you if you guys want to be taken seriously regarding AGW.


"Oh look I said it, so it must be true! Just like the stuff the fossil fuel industry has put on the internet, ALL true!" ~ Iz


----------



## xav10 (Sep 11, 2017)

nononono said:


> *It's " Scientist's " shithead.*


LOL!!! Right, the plural of "scientist" is "scientist's." 

  Dumbshit nonobrains clearly doesn't have anybody in his life to check his stupidity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> LOL!!! Right, the plural of "scientist" is "scientist's."
> 
> Dumbshit nonobrains clearly doesn't have anybody in his life to check his stupidity.


How many did you have to hire to take care of yours?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many did you have to hire to take care of yours?


Zero. I have a wife and kids to check my stupidity. If I didn't, like that jerk, I'd definitely hire someone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Zero. I have a wife and kids to check my stupidity. If I didn't, like that jerk, I'd definitely hire someone.


Don't forget me.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't forget me.


My bad. And you have me, Joey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My bad. And you have me, Joey.


So when would you like to start? The hours are shitty and the pay is worse, good thing though, you will have nothing to do.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So when would you like to start? The hours are shitty and the pay is worse, good thing though, you will have nothing to do.


You kidding? I will be incredibly busy. Hazard pay...


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> LOL!!! Right, the plural of "scientist" is "scientist's."
> 
> Dumbshit nonobrains clearly doesn't have anybody in his life to check his stupidity.


*Hey fuckface ....I tapped an extra key. Big mutherfucking deal, again you proved that your a *
*jackass.*

*It's Scientists.*

" The plural form of scientist is *scientists*. "

*One simple mistake and you pee all over your carpet, yet you lie thru your teeth and never*
*acknowledge. *


----------



## Wez (Sep 11, 2017)

Wonder if this will stick...

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-10/china-s-fossil-fuel-deadline-shifts-focus-to-electric-car-race-j7fktx9z

*China Fossil Fuel Deadline Shifts Focus to Electric Car Race*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2017)

*Something you know little or nothing about, try discussing Lying....*
*It's at the forefront of everything you have posted recently...*


----------



## Wez (Sep 11, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Something you know little or nothing about, try discussing Lying....*
> *It's at the forefront of everything you have posted recently...*


Liar, prove it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar, prove it.


*I am with each of your responses....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Oh look I said it, so it must be true! Just like the stuff the fossil fuel industry has put on the internet, ALL true!" ~ Iz


Howʻs that AGW ratio coming?  Surely with 97 percent consensus you should be able to provide the ratio.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> LOL!!! Right, the plural of "scientist" is "scientist's."
> 
> Dumbshit nonobrains clearly doesn't have anybody in his life to check his stupidity.


Irony alert


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Howʻs that AGW ratio coming?  Surely with 97 percent consensus you should be able to provide the ratio.


What color is gravity?


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2017)

espola said:


> What color is gravity?


*Rainbow like the little bitch bunch panties you sneak on at night when the wife is away...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2017)

espola said:


> What color is gravity?


White


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> White


Not even wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Not even wrong.


White holds everything down.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ideally political consensus is brought about through informed advisory.


Like Obamacare...


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Like Obamacare...


The GOP had plenty of chances to engage in the process to improve healthcare, they passed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> What color is gravity?


What is the ratio of earth's gravity to the moon's, or the sun's?


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is the ratio of earth's gravity to the moon's, or the sun's?


Measured where?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Measured where?


Thatʻs a good question for AGW which was originally yielding 100% silence despite 97% consensus.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> The GOP had plenty of chances to engage in the process to improve healthcare, they passed.


Right? they voted 50 times to repeal it and it's their turn at bat.  only been 8 months so far...


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Right? they voted 50 times to repeal it and it's their turn at bat.  only been 8 months so far...


The right is long on complaints and short on solutions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> The GOP had plenty of chances to engage in the process to improve healthcare, they passed.


Sure. To your original point, "we have to pass it to see whats in it." What Republican said that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Right? they voted 50 times to repeal it and it's their turn at bat.  only been 8 months so far...


I will agree with you on that. The lack of preparation by the Republicans to come up with a viable solution that can be passed is going to bite them in the end. But then again, it's only been 8 months...


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Sure. To your original point, "we have to pass it to see whats in it." What Republican said that?


Should I hold you responsible for every stupid statement a Republican makes?


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> The GOP had plenty of chances to engage in the process to improve healthcare, they passed.


*




*

*The Democrats own the Problem they created as the ship sinks....*


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACA was an improvement over the nothing we had.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> The right is long on complaints and short on solutions.



*No.....Washington DC is....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> ACA was an improvement over the nothing we had.


*You have idea about the subject, or that above comment would not exist.*

*More proof that supports my statements about you....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> The GOP had plenty of chances to engage in the process to improve healthcare, they passed.


As they should have.  Obama bought off big pharma to support ACA genius.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Right? they voted 50 times to repeal it and it's their turn at bat.  only been 8 months so far...


Perfect.  I like Obama's death spiral right where it's at.  With the Democrats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> The right is long on complaints and short on solutions.


Lets do what the Scandinavians did RFG.  Weren't they your socialist flag ship for healthcare until you found out  how capitalist they really are?


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets do what the Scandinavians did RFG.  Weren't they your socialist flag ship for healthcare until you found out  how capitalist they really are?


You have me confused with somebody else, but that's never stopped you from re-writing history before.

You basically use these forums as a creative writing excercise...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have me confused with somebody else, but that's never stopped you from re-writing history before.
> 
> You basically use these forums as a creative writing excercise...


Not my fault you are easily confused by what you read.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have me confused with somebody else, but that's never stopped you from re-writing history before.
> 
> You basically use these forums as a creative writing excercise...


He busy's himself with constructing straw men to attack and uses some irrelevant examples, no doubt something he read and both misconstrued and uses in an inappropriate manner, to prove a point no one, except himself, is arguing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He busy's himself with constructing straw men to attack and uses some irrelevant examples, no doubt something he read and both misconstrued and uses in an inappropriate manner, to prove a point no one, except himself, is arguing.


How much weed do you smoke every day to come up with this shit?
Serious question.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have me confused with somebody else, but that's never stopped you from re-writing history before.
> 
> You basically use these forums as a creative writing excercise...


*What's wrong with that ?*

*You're a willing recipient.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *H*e busy's himself with constructing straw men to attack and uses some irrelevant examples, no doubt something he read and both misconstrued and uses in an inappropriate manner, to prove a point no one, except himself, is arguin*g*.


*The Hg is relevant because every thing else is waste product from Rat's brain.*
*Mercury doesn't react/get along with most elements, but it does succumb to*
*flakes ( Democratic Sulfur flakes ).*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He busy's himself with constructing straw men to attack and uses some irrelevant examples, no doubt something he read and both misconstrued and uses in an inappropriate manner, to prove a point no one, except himself, is arguing.


Boy, you sure can babble, you must bore the shit out of your friends, your the guy that plays golf and then tells people about every shot on every hole the next day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Snowflakes just can't turn it off.

HURRICANE TELETHON TURNS POLITICAL!
http://dailycaller.com/2017/09/12/hurricane-telethon-gets-political-right-at-the-start-video/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Facists

Calls to punish 'global warming' skeptics rise...
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/sep/11/climate-change-activists-want-punishment-for-skept/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

New glacier in California?
https://www.iceagenow.info/new-glacier-forming-california/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facists
> 
> Calls to punish 'global warming' skeptics rise...
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/sep/11/climate-change-activists-want-punishment-for-skept/


TOTALITARIAN EVEN


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facists
> 
> Calls to punish 'global warming' skeptics rise...
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/sep/11/climate-change-activists-want-punishment-for-skept/


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake News.


Washington Times is the Moonie paper.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Washington Times is the Moonie paper.


It counters the hysteria coming out of the  WAPO.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It counters the hysteria coming out of the  WAPO.


What hysteria?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Washington Times is the Moonie paper.


Same folks own United Press International...so?
What is the problem with the Times and UPI?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake News.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> What hysteria?


The hysteria concerning the unknown AGW ratio.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Same folks own United Press International...so?
> What is the problem with the Times and UPI?


Accuracy and ethics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Accuracy and ethics.


Oh good!! Maybe they can tell us what the AGW ratio is?


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New glacier in California?
> https://www.iceagenow.info/new-glacier-forming-california/









*Ok.....That's hilarious.*


*But here is the REAL origination !*

*






1526 H St, Sacramento, 
California 95814*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> TOTALITARIAN EVEN


Sorry, I didn't see your earlier post.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> ACA was an improvement over the nothing we had.


Ummm... no it's not.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Should I hold you responsible for every stupid statement a Republican makes?


Should I hold you responsible for every stupid, uneducated post you make?

Seriously, you should go back and read what you post...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much weed do you smoke every day to come up with this shit?
> Serious question.


You mean speaking the truth? Sorry if it shines the light on and holds a mirror up for all to see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean speaking the truth? Sorry if it shines the light on and holds a mirror up for all to see.


How about that AGW ratio?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Accuracy and ethics.


Can you be specific?
Are they less accurate and ethical than say the NY Times or the Washington Post and if so by what standards?


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Should I hold you responsible for every stupid, uneducated post you make?
> 
> Seriously, you should go back and read what you post...


Why don't you quote exactly what you have a problem with asshole?


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummm... no it's not.


Ummm, yes it is.  It didn't fix the main problem, but it did fix some:

The biggest benefit of the ACA is that it lowers overall health care costs. It does this by providing insurance for millions and making preventive care free. This means people receive treatment before they need expensive emergency room services. In 2016, the cost of health care services increased 1.2 percent for the year. That's much less than the price increase of 4 percent in 2004. (Source: "Health Care Services Depress Recent PCE Inflation Readings," Dallas Fed, August 2016.)

It requires all insurance plans to cover 10 essential health benefits. These include treatment for mental health, addiction and chronic diseases. Without these services, many patients wind up in the emergency room. Those costs are passed onto Medicaid, and therefore the taxpayer. 

Insurance companies can no longer deny anyone coverage for pre-existing conditions. They can't drop them or raise premiums if they get sick.

It eliminates lifetime and annual coverage limits.

Children can stay on their parents’ health insurance plans up to age 26. As of 2012, more than 3 million previously uninsured young people were added. This increases profit for insurance companies. They receive more premiums from these healthy individuals. (Source: Department of Health and Human Services.)

States must set up insurance exchanges or use the federal government's exchange. Either method makes it easier to shop for plans.

The middle class (earning up to 400 percent of the poverty level) receives tax credits on their premiums. It expands Medicaid to 138 percent of the federal poverty level, providing this coverage to adults without children for the first time. 

It eliminates the Medicare "doughnut hole" gap in coverage by 2020.

Businesses with more than 50 employees must offer health insurance. They receive tax credits to help with the costs.

It lowers the budget deficit by $143 billion by 2022. It does this in three ways. First, it reduces the government's health care costs. Second, it raises taxes on some businesses and higher income families. Third, it shifts cost burdens to health care providers and pharmacy companies. (Source: "CBO Report on Health Care Reform and the Budget," Congressional Budget Office. "What Health Insurance Ruling Means," The Wall Street Journal, June 28, 2012. "Medicaid Expansion," National Public Radio, June 27, 2012.)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why don't you quote exactly what you have a problem with asshole?


Good morning Sunshine


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ummm, yes it is.  *It didn't fix the main problem,* but it did fix some:


I think that's what he meant RFG.  Have I'ole fix you a cup of smart as well.   You are both contradicting yourselves this morn'.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You are both contradicting yourselves this morn'.


Can you describe the alleged contradiction, or is it more nutter fantasy?


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good morning Sunshine


Good morning, just giving what I get on this wonderful Wed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you describe the alleged contradiction, or is it more nutter fantasy?


Apparently Main problems are not a problem for you?  Or are they?  Can't tell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good morning, just giving what I get on this wonderful Wed.


Not really.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not really.


Of course it is, my response was to this:



Multi Sport said:


> Should I hold you responsible for every stupid, uneducated post you make?
> 
> Seriously, you should go back and read what you post...


An asshole statement that deserved an asshole response.  I only give what I get here, it's always been that way.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently Main problems are not a problem for you?  Or are they?  Can't tell.


So nothing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> So nothing?


You said "it didn't fix the main problem".  Everything after that was nothing.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You said "it didn't fix the main problem".  Everything after that was nothing.


Bullshit. Fixing some problems is better than fixing none.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bullshit. Fixing some problems is better than fixing none.


So ACA was mandated to fix everything but the main problem.  Sounds about right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bullshit. Fixing some problems is better than fixing none.


Obamas idea of fixing shit cost us $10,000.000.000.000 RFG, that's 10 trillion, more numbers than you have letters after your name.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 13, 2017)

Did anybody see the numbers for middle class income increase under Obama's last 2 years? Amazing. Hope they don't drop back down now that GOP is in power, but I expect they will.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obamas idea of fixing shit cost us $10,000.000.000.000 RFG, that's 10 trillion, more numbers than you have letters after your name.


Wrong.  We're talking about the ACA not the national debt, if you want to talk about that, let's talk about Reagan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So ACA was mandated to fix everything but the main problem.  Sounds about right.


Kenyans aren't the smartest people. I am glad we can all agree on that.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So ACA was mandated to fix everything but the main problem.  Sounds about right.


Still better than where we were. If it was worse they would have successfully got rid of it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Did anybody see the numbers for middle class income increase under Obama's last 2 years? Amazing. Hope they don't drop back down now that GOP is in power, but I expect they will.


The tax code reforms they're talking about are of course heavily skewed towards benefits for the highest income brackets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Still better than where we were. If it was worse they would have successfully got rid of it.


So the main problem remained, making things better than they were.  Got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wrong.  We're talking about the ACA not the national debt, if you want to talk about that, let's talk about Reagan.


The ACA is adding to that number, so yeah, we are talking about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> The tax code reforms they're talking about are of course heavily skewed towards benefits for the highest income brackets.


Explain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Did anybody see the numbers for middle class income increase under Obama's last 2 years? Amazing. Hope they don't drop back down now that GOP is in power, but I expect they will.


*Wages Under Trump in 2017 are UP, Wages Under Obama in 2016 ...*
ntknetwork.com/wages-under-trump-in-2017-are-up-wages-under-obama-in-2016-w...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ACA is adding to that number, so yeah, we are talking about it.


Let's talk about how ACA was a mandate to not fix the main problem.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ACA is adding to that number, so yeah, we are talking about it.


No, it doesn't.

"It lowers the budget deficit by $143 billion by 2022. It does this in three ways. First, it reduces the government's health care costs. Second, it raises taxes on some businesses and higher income families. Third, it shifts cost burdens to health care providers and pharmacy companies. (Source: "CBO Report on Health Care Reform and the Budget," Congressional Budget Office. "What Health Insurance Ruling Means," The Wall Street Journal, June 28, 2012. "Medicaid Expansion," National Public Radio, June 27, 2012.)"


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So the main problem remained, making things better than they were.  Got it.


Exactly.  If your main problem in life is your stupid but you're also fat and you cure the fatness, you're still better off being just stupid than stupid and fat.  See how that works?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Explain?


Under Trump's tax plan, Top 1% keep 17.8% more of their money (yay).
Middle 20% keep 3.3% more of their money.
Does that help?


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Under Trump's tax plan, Top 1% keep 17.8% more of their money (yay).
> Middle 20% keep 3.3% more of their money.
> Does that help?


What does it do for the lower incomes?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kenyans aren't the smartest people. I am glad we can all agree on that.


Only the racists posting  here would agree with that.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Wages Under Trump in 2017 are UP, Wages Under Obama in 2016 ...*
> ntknetwork.com/wages-under-trump-in-2017-are-up-wages-under-obama-in-2016-w...


Who is ntknetwork.com?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> What does it do for the lower incomes?


They still won't pay taxes...


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> They still won't pay taxes...


Good point, I meant for those in the lowest brackets that do actually pay taxes but it splitting hairs, the proposed reforms are all about helping the rich.

I'm not a rich basher, I hope to be one someday...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> "It lowers the budget deficit by $143 billion by 2022. It does this in three ways. First, it reduces the government's health care costs. Second, it raises taxes on some businesses and higher income families. Third, it shifts cost burdens to health care providers and pharmacy companies. (Source: "CBO Report on Health Care Reform and the Budget," Congressional Budget Office. "What Health Insurance Ruling Means," The Wall Street Journal, June 28, 2012. "Medicaid Expansion," National Public Radio, June 27, 2012.)"


You are high, why are the insurance companies bailing?


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are high, why are the insurance companies bailing?


Because it cuts into their profits.  Are you really that dumb?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Only the racists posting  here would agree with that.


It is a fact,
*The 10 smartest countries based on math and science - Business Insider*
www.businessinsider.com/the-10-smartest-countries-based-on-math-and-science-2015-5


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CBO Projections Indicate Obamacare Will Raise Deficits by $131 Billion*
> www.weeklystandard.com/cbo-projections-indicate-obamacare...deficits.../816288


Let's cut out the middleman:

https://www.cbo.gov/publication/52752

_"CBO and JCT estimate that, over the 2017-2026 period, enacting H.R. 1628 would reduce direct spending by $1,111 billion and reduce revenues by $992 billion, for a net reduction of $119 billion in the deficit over that period."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Because it cuts into their profits.  Are you really that dumb?


*GAO Report: Obamacare Adds $6.2 Trillion to Long-Term Deficit*
www.nationalreview.com/.../gao-report-obamacare-adds-62-trillion-long-term-deficit-...


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *GAO Report: Obamacare Adds $6.2 Trillion to Long-Term Deficit*
> www.nationalreview.com/.../gao-report-obamacare-adds-62-trillion-long-term-deficit-...





Wez said:


> Let's cut out the middleman:
> 
> https://www.cbo.gov/publication/52752
> 
> _"CBO and JCT estimate that, over the 2017-2026 period, enacting H.R. 1628 would reduce direct spending by $1,111 billion and reduce revenues by $992 billion, for a net reduction of $119 billion in the deficit over that period."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Exactly.  If your main problem in life is your stupid but you're also fat and you cure the fatness, you're still better off being just stupid than stupid and fat.  See how that works?


So the main problem is that ACA didn't fix stupid or we wouldn't have ACA according to Gruber.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So the main problem is that ACA didn't fix stupid or we wouldn't have ACA according to Gruber.


Yes, it's very stupid to pay the sky-high costs for healthcare that we do in the US.  The ACA fixed other problems, not that one.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> "*It lowers the budget deficit by $143 billion by 2022*. It does this in three ways. First, it reduces the government's health care costs. Second, it raises taxes on some businesses and higher income families. Third, it shifts cost burdens to health care providers and pharmacy companies. (Source: "CBO Report on Health Care Reform and the Budget," Congressional Budget Office. "What Health Insurance Ruling Means," The Wall Street Journal, June 28, 2012. "Medicaid Expansion," National Public Radio, June 27, 2012.)"


*That's a BIG FAT LIE !*

*First, it reduces the government's health care costs. *
*They passed the cost on.*

*Second, it raises taxes on some businesses and higher income families. *
*Here's where part of the costs got passed too.*

*Third, it shifts cost burdens to health care providers and pharmacy companies.*
*Here's where the other costs went.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, it's very stupid to pay the sky-high costs for healthcare that we do in the US.  The ACA fixed other problems, not that one.


*If the Government passed the cost on, off them ?*
*What is the Government doing for the American citizen's Healthcare costs ?*
*Nothing it appears.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *If the Government passed the cost on, off them ?*
> *What is the Government doing for the American citizen's Healthcare costs ?*
> *Nothing it appears.*


The only thing they are doing is insuring the poor with our taxes.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's a BIG FAT LIE*


Tell it to the CBO, I could care less what you think.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing they are doing is insuring the poor with our taxes.


*Which is a potential voter base....*
*The Democrats are the sleaziest human beings in this Solar System.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell it to the CBO, I could care less what you think.


*You'll care about your disgusting remarks when they *
*are used to terminate your presence on Pitches....*


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You'll care about your disgusting remarks when they *
> *are used to terminate your presence on Pitches....*


More cowardly threats from internet tough guys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell it to the CBO, I could care less what you think.


You really don't believe the CBO, do you?

*Search Results*
*Learning From CBO's History Of Incorrect ObamaCare Projections*
https://www.forbes.com/.../learning-from-cbos-history-of-incorrect-obamacare-projec..


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really don't believe the CBO, do you?
> 
> *Search Results*
> *Learning From CBO's History Of Incorrect ObamaCare Projections*
> https://www.forbes.com/.../learning-from-cbos-history-of-incorrect-obamacare-projec..


Not testifying to their accuracy, but it's more credible than your right wing fake news factories.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> More cowardly threats from internet tough guys.


*No threat at all .....You're disgusting online presence has consequences.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not testifying to their accuracy, but it's more credible than your right wing fake news factories.


So you quote something you know isn't accurate? Oh yeah, just like snopes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you quote something you know isn't accurate?


You do it everyday, constantly.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No threat at all .....You're disgusting online presence has consequences.*


Your's hasn't slowed you down...


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you quote something you know isn't accurate?


Who says it's inaccurate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Who says it's inaccurate?


Me


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Me


I rest my case


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing they are doing is insuring the poor with our taxes.


"There by the grace of God go I"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "There by the grace of God go I"


I say that about you almost every day.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your's hasn't slowed you down...


*I don't post repulsive comments about Posters Mothers nor do I *
*make disgusting disparaging comments about Upstanding Soccer *
*Organizations as you have....*

*You will realize consequences for your disgusting disparaging comments..... *


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I post lies all day long*


Fixed


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed



*Such a Pussy....*


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Such a Pussy....*


Careful, according to LE, that's the kind of label that will get your ass stomped in person.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "There by the grace of God go I"


but


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Careful, according to LE, that's the kind of label that will get your ass stomped in person.


Still.making friends and influencing people I see.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ummm, yes it is.  It didn't fix the main problem, but it did fix some:
> 
> The biggest benefit of the ACA is that it lowers overall health care costs. It does this by providing insurance for millions and making preventive care free. This means people receive treatment before they need expensive emergency room services. In 2016, the cost of health care services increased 1.2 percent for the year. That's much less than the price increase of 4 percent in 2004. (Source: "Health Care Services Depress Recent PCE Inflation Readings," Dallas Fed, August 2016.)
> 
> ...


Nice regurgitation...


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice regurgitation...


You have gone to the dark side dude.  You are starting to be just like the nutters in here, I had high hopes for you...


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still.making friends and influencing people I see.


Just doing my job highlighting hypocrisy where it's found...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just doing my job highlighting hypocrisy where it's found...


Keep telling yourself that sunshine...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have gone to the dark side dude.  You are starting to be just like the nutters in here, I had high hopes for you...


Call me names and that's what you get...and please don't act like you know me.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Call me names and that's what you get...and please don't act like you know me.


I'll call you what you are acting like.  I give what I get.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still.making friends and influencing people I see.


Apparently it disheartens you when people don't just jump into the cesspool of hypocrisy, misogyny, fear, hate, conspiracy theories and lies that you inhabit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently it disheartens you when people don't just jump into the cesspool of hypocrisy, misogyny, fear, hate, conspiracy theories and lies that you inhabit.


Sounds like you have read Hillary's book.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Careful, according to LE, that's the kind of label that will get your ass stomped in person.


Good morning Mickey how's your big fat ass doing today?
You are a special kind of stupid...
the terms that I take take umbrage with are your favorite outs when you've lost the argument, labeling folks as racist, liar, xenophobe, homophobe, or when you bring in posters mothers and the relationship you apparently had with yours.
You enjoy the day shit face.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'll call you what you are acting like.  I give what I get.


You get what you have earned and deserve.


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> the terms that I take take umbrage with are the same ones I dish out daily.  The real reason I threatened to kick your ass is because you expose the lies I tell.


Fixed


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You get what you have earned and deserve.


Least he's not talking tough about stomping someones ass, coward.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 14, 2017)

How do you think all  these companies that left California because of the high taxes, labor regs, etc. for Texas (e.g. Toyota) are feeling after Harvey?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How do you think all  these companies that left California because of the high taxes, labor regs, etc. for Texas (e.g. Toyota) are feeling after Harvey?


Still smiling I imagine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed


What a ignorant punk you are...
You are the poster boy for retroactive abortion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Least he's not talking tough about stomping someones ass, coward.


You are the only one talking about it jack ass....


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are the only one talking about it jack ass....


Usually you would apologize before we can get past your emotional mistake.


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a ignorant punk you are...


Now now, just because you are being reminded of your hypocrisy and bad temper, is no reason to start calling people names.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Now now, just because you are being reminded of your hypocrisy and bad temper, is no reason to start calling people names.


"Start"? He never stops.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Now now, just because you are being reminded of your hypocrisy and bad temper, is no reason to start calling people names.





Hüsker Dü said:


> "Start"? He never stops.


Owning two monkey's is easier than it seems....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Owning two monkey's is easier than it seems....


I'm glad you so throughly enjoy acting like the south end of a north bound mule as you certainly work hard at it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Careful, according to LE, that's the kind of label that will get your ass stomped in person.


*Wait til you're contacted in person for the Forum remarks regarding a Soccer Organization......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm glad you so throughly enjoy acting like the south end of a north bound mule as you certainly work hard at it.



*Rat you're the Democrat. *
*That's Your Mascot and your image.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'll call you what you are acting like.  I give what I get.


You're not all that Wez.. In fact, you're no longer worth my time.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2017)

*Wez....the short fat Forum Idiot that walks onto Soccer Pitches unaware that people are really laughing at him *
*and his cowardly comments he makes about people...*


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez....the short fat Forum Idiot that walks onto Soccer Pitches unaware that people are really laughing at him *
> *and his cowardly comments he makes about people...*


Now I'm short too, lol.  You pathetic Nutters probably dream about me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You're not all that Wez.. In fact, you're no longer worth my time.


So, as you have been shown the error in your ways, you will now take your ball and go home?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2017)

Mammoth got it's first dusting of the season. Time to pull out the sticks and tune them up, or just stare at them for a bit.

Who knows... maybe that new Glacier at Squaw Valley will grow enough to ski on all year.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Mammoth got it's first dusting of the season. Time to pull out the sticks and tune them up, or just stare at them for a bit.
> 
> Who knows... maybe that new Glacier at Squaw Valley will grow enough to ski on all year.


Try "its" it's the correct spelling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, as you have been shown the error in your ways, you will now take your ball and go home?


No error in my ways Ratt. I'm still here but it was just time to take out the trash. I try to enjoy life and even get a kick out of posting and reading stuff on the forum but I no longer wish to waste my time reading post from some guy who is a complete hypocrite.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Try "its" it's the correct spelling.


Are you a lawyer or a court reporter?


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I no longer wish to waste my time reading post from some guy who is a complete hypocrite.


Can you describe said hypocrisy?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you a lawyer or a court reporter?


Your dad.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Your dad.


Actually my Dad would not have caught that, being English is his third language . And I doubt you could even come close to being as cool as my Dad so don't flatter yourself.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually my Dad would not have caught that, being English is his third language . And I doubt you could even come close to being as cool as my Dad so don't flatter yourself.


He spoke 3 languages and he was cool...then I bet he would've caught it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you describe said hypocrisy?


Is this irony?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> No error in my ways Ratt. I'm still here but it was just time to take out the trash. I try to enjoy life and even get a kick out of posting and reading stuff on the forum but I no longer wish to waste my time reading post from some guy who is a complete hypocrite.


Do you mean the three stooges, nono, lil' joe and LE?


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean the three stooges, nono, lil' joe and LE?


While there were never more than 3 Stooges in any film or vaudeville stage, they were drawn over the years from Moe, Shemp, Larry, Curly, Joe, Fake Shemp Joe, Curly Joe and Fake Larry Emil, so you still have room for Izzy, the plumber, nosport, and two players to be named later.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean the three stooges, nono, lil' joe and LE?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh Magoo!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2017)

espola said:


> While there were never more than 3 Stooges in any film or vaudeville stage, they were drawn over the years from Moe, Shemp, Larry, Curly, Joe, Fake Shemp Joe, Curly Joe and Fake Larry Emil, so you still have room for Izzy, the plumber, nosport, and two players to be named later.


I already had LE pegged as Shemp (the forgotten one).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I already had LE pegged as Shemp (the forgotten one).


Shemp was an original stooge and he died in 1955...
If you were to be considered you'd be pegged as Shemps replacement .... Joe Besser 
Joe was known as "impish and wimpy".....have a great day Daffy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2017)

espola said:


> While there were never more than 3 Stooges in any film or vaudeville stage, they were drawn over the years from Moe, Shemp, Larry, Curly, Joe, Fake Shemp Joe, Curly Joe and Fake Larry Emil, so you still have room for Izzy, the plumber, nosport, and two players to be named later.


Espola works for both.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shemp was an original stooge and he died in 1955...
> If you were to be considered you'd be pegged as Shemps replacement .... Joe Besser
> Joe was known as "impish and wimpy".....have a great day Daffy!


Met Joe Besser as a kid at one of my parents friends wedding. Cool guy...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Espola works for both.


E is not cool enough to be a Stooge. More like Dumb and Dumber with Ratt.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He spoke 3 languages and he was cool...then I bet he would've caught it.


My Dad is not only multilingual but he plays multiple instruments and rocked his Hofner guitar in his band in the 50s and is an accomplished hunter. Between his three kids, eleven grandkids and three son/daughter in laws has had four of them compete professionally in four different sports, seven of them compete in collegiate sports, three that play instruments and that's excluding four grandkids who are under the age of 8.  Not to mention his Dad who was a WWII POW and a real attorney,  his cousin who played in a World Cup and don't get me started on the exploits of my Dads Mother. So yea, my Dad has cool all sewn up.

 But without a doubt the coolest thing about my Dad is ... he doesn't spend time on a Soccer forum spell checking posts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> E is not cool enough to be a Stooge. More like Dumb and Dumber with Ratt.


It's cool, you can be a stooge as well so you don't feel left out again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2017)

PIZZA

MONSTER

BEER


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's cool, you can be a stooge as well so you don't feel left out again.


I never felt left out Ratt. You must be projecting again..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2017)

At the Kamikaze Games this past weekend in Mammoth you could still see snow on Cornice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> At the Kamikaze Games this past weekend in Mammoth you could still see snow on Cornice.


Isn't that the new Ca Glacier?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't that the new Ca Glacier?


The new one is up at Squaw... this is the new new one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2017)

espola said:


> While there were never more than 3 Stooges in any film or vaudeville stage, they were drawn over the years from Moe, Shemp, Larry, Curly, Joe, Fake Shemp Joe, Curly Joe and Fake Larry Emil, so you still have room for Izzy, the plumber, nosport, and two players to be named later.


I'm not playing unless I get to be Curly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> At the Kamikaze Games this past weekend in Mammoth you could still see snow on Cornice.


Climate change.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Climate change.


you're a genius about that stuff, like senator imhofe. hey, duh, see, it's snowing! no climate change! while trump builds walls in scotland to protect his golf club from the rising seas expected, all the while telling the nimrods (if the shoe fits, ricky) there's no climate change.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> you're a genius about that stuff, like senator imhofe. hey, duh, see, it's snowing! no climate change! while trump builds walls in scotland to protect his golf club from the rising seas expected, all the while telling the nimrods (if the shoe fits, ricky) there's no climate change.


Who said the climate doesn't change?
It certainly was not me.
I would pose to you, that anyone who uses that phrase as a political weapon, must by obvious motivations, believe the counter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2017)

Did your parents buy you the Law Firm?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who said the climate doesn't change?
> It certainly was not me.
> I would pose to you, that anyone who uses that phrase as a political weapon, must by obvious motivations, believe the counter.


Huh? You made a sarcastic use of the phrase "climate change," suggesting that, like Imhofe, you don't buy it, because snow. I understand if you're embarrassed to be caught out like that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Huh? You made a sarcastic use of the phrase "climate change," suggesting that, like Imhofe, you don't buy it, because snow. I understand if you're embarrassed to be caught out like that.


Thats the best you can do?

-signed, very disappointed-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Huh? You made a sarcastic use of the phrase "climate change," suggesting that, like Imhofe, you don't buy it, because snow. I understand if you're embarrassed to be caught out like that.


What happened to global warming?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

August 2017, Northern hemisphere temp anomaly, GISTEMP, red points since beginning of thread.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Filmed in SoCal?


According to http://www.hazzardnet.com/ the outhouse scene was filmed along with the pilots in GA and the rest of the episode was filmed in SoCal.  That's the internet-everything and nothing all at the same time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> August 2017, Northern hemisphere temp anomaly, GISTEMP, red points since beginning of thread.
> 
> View attachment 1453


What pattern do you see developing? (since beginning of thread)
Strictly your personal perspective.

Do you consider any other data sources, just out of curiosity?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There have been and always will be a few witches who live down by the creek.
> The question to ask yourself is, how big a mob will it take to get rid of all of em?


More like a cancer that needs to be kept in remission.  Remember that great DOH episode where Jesse hears tell  that the white supremacists are holding a rally in Hazzard County and he's like "Fought a war against those damn sonofabitch assholes.  No way they're prancing down my street singing tikki torches at twilight". Picks up his chicken axe and heads off into town.  For local color lets recall it as him picking up an ~ 2 ft piece of scrap cast iron pipe.  An elbow welded on one end for some extra heft.  One one side he's painted "this machine kills facists".  Of course, on the other side it doesn't say nothing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> More like a cancer that needs to be kept in remission.  Remember that great DOH episode where Jesse hears tell  that the white supremacists are holding a rally in Hazzard County and he's like "Fought a war against those damn sonofabitch assholes.  No way they're prancing down my street singing tikki torches at twilight". Picks up his chicken axe and heads off into town.  For local color lets recall it as him picking up an ~ 2 ft piece of scrap cast iron pipe.  An elbow welded on one end for some extra heft.  One one side he's painted "this machine kills facists".  Of course, on the other side it doesn't say nothing.


Im watching MLB and you're showing clips of 1965 little league semi finals..
Join the new century, EG.

Interesting, though.
I think I do see something printed on the other side of the pipe.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Arctic sea ice minimums 2005 to 2017


 

Games with short term data.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What caused the giant warming peak 120,000 years ago?
> What caused it to get colder again?
> Why are the cycles so uniform over the last 400,000 years?


"Down in Joe's garage we didn't have no dope or LSD just a couple of quarts of beer would fix it so the intonation would not offend the ear and the same old chords going over and over...."

Post 742 I believe.  Not just ∆°C.  ∆°C/∆t.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The erasure of the medieval warming period, and the patchwork tree ring data for starters.


"One more time"

Posts 655,656,657


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Science
1) Identify problem
2) Solve problem.
3) Tell me how you solved the problem.
4) Yes, it matters how good you are.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> use these forums as a creative writing excercise...


Arguably the best we can hope for really.  I mean look at it.  Wheels are off the bus, standing by the side of the road.  Smoking up the last of Izzy's high grade organic fuel that he got from his brother in law and waiting for the tow truck to show up.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What pattern do you see developing? (since beginning of thread)
> Strictly your personal perspective.
> 
> Do you consider any other data sources, just out of curiosity?


Pattern from the GISTEMP data?  Like I posted at some other point, the decadal anomaly data spanning mid 1960's to present fits pretty well to

y = 0.5SIN(6.26x) + 0.028x, y in °C and x in years starting graphing sequence at x = 0.  

That describes the pattern. How do you think the first term of the equation means for the data profile?  What about the second term?  

Other data sources?  For anomaly records I check out HadCrut every once in a while.  I've been looking at the Huntsville group's data more frequently lately.  If you're looking for a red team blue team excercise read the history of the Berkeley Earth Project.  GISTEMP, however,  is a great swinging breath for the koan.

My old house north of the 610 loop in Houston escaped the worst of Harvey, so that was good to hear.  Just a blip.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im watching MLB ... 1965 little league semi finals..


MLB-yawn.  I'll watch the kids.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What pattern do you see developing? (since beginning of thread)
> Strictly your personal perspective.
> 
> Do you consider any other data sources, just out of curiosity?


There's no getting through Gore followers. Ask them to explain past Ice Ages and their eyes glaze over... " but look, I have this chart!"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Climate change has always occurred.
It's been colder & it's been warmer. 
Almost cyclical.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> August 2017, Northern hemisphere temp anomaly, GISTEMP, red points since beginning of thread.
> 
> View attachment 1453


So how about a chart showing the last 6k years? Or 10k? How would that look?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 19, 2017)

I think this is cute. Science no longer consider it a debate so the nutters on a soccer blog are debating the science. Hey, can we talk about the validity of e=mc2 next? Or gravity?


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> View attachment 1454
> 
> Games with short term data.


He's not clever enough to do it himself, but just clever enough not to reveal his source and thus expose his level of gullibility.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> There's no getting through Gore followers. Ask them to explain past Ice Ages and their eyes glaze over... " but look, I have this chart!"


What would past Ice Ages have to do with a current discussion on AGW?

The question has never been, does Climate change over time.  The question is, how much is man contributing to the current unusual spike up in Global temperature (since the industrial revolution starting pumping carbon into the atmosphere) and what are the consequences?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did your parents buy you the Law Firm?


Nope! Formed it myself. Don't like bosses.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> What would past Ice Ages have to do with a current discussion on AGW?
> 
> The question has never been, does Climate change over time.  The question is, how much is man contributing to the current unusual spike up in Global temperature (since the industrial revolution starting pumping carbon into the atmosphere) and what are the consequences?


One can get a non-scientific but nonetheless technically interesting look at the degree of human influence versus possible natural warming processes by recognizing a couple of things --
1)  Most human sources of CO2 are in the northern hemisphere, and 
2) because of global wind patterns, especially the winds known as the trade winds, the northern and southern atmosphere components are partially isolated from each other.
That has resulted in a lag of CO2 concentration as measured in the south compared with the north.  One might expect, then, that regardless of any natural background warming process (sunspots, volcanoes, eetc), if atmospheric CO2 is the driver, the north would be warming faster than the south.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> What would past Ice Ages have to do with a current discussion on AGW?
> 
> The question has never been, does Climate change over time.  The question is, how much is man contributing to the current unusual spike up in Global temperature (since the industrial revolution starting pumping carbon into the atmosphere) and what are the consequences?


I suppose the next question would be can anything of significance be done by man to alter climate change? What is one willing to forsake in the name of climate change?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Climate Alarmists Finally Admit ‘We Were Wrong About Global Warming’


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I suppose the next question would be can anything of significance be done by man to alter climate change? What is one willing to forsake in the name of climate change?


The Totalitarian approach should yield something.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I suppose the next question would be can anything of significance be done by man to alter climate change? What is one willing to forsake in the name of climate change?


The biggest change with respect to reducing anthropogenic CO2 production in current technology is converting coal-powered electrical plants to operate on other fuels (usually natural gas), or replacing them altogether with renewable electrical energy sources (wind and solar predominate).  What we are "forsaking" in that case is air pollution.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> What would past Ice Ages have to do with a current discussion on AGW?
> 
> The question has never been, does Climate change over time.  The question is, how much is man contributing to the current unusual spike up in Global temperature (since the industrial revolution starting pumping carbon into the atmosphere) and what are the consequences?


Got that ratio yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> The biggest change with respect to reducing anthropogenic CO2 production in current technology is converting coal-powered electrical plants to operate on other fuels (usually natural gas), or replacing them altogether with renewable electrical energy sources (wind and solar predominate).  What we are "forsaking" in that case is air pollution.


or Nuclear Power


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I suppose the next question would be can anything of significance be done by man to alter climate change?


If we can warm it, can we cool it or reduce the warming rate?



Lion Eyes said:


> What is one willing to forsake in the name of climate change?


Tough question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Got that ratio yet?


Silence


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> If we can warm it, can we cool it or reduce the warming rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Tough question.


Agree.  Especially without an AGW ratio.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> or Nuclear Power


Nuclear power is pollution-free when properly operated (ignoring fumbles like Chernobyl, 3-Mile Island, Fukushima, Detroit Fermi, etc) but still has a long-term waste storage and isolation problem.  Perhaps t can overcome the politics that has kept the completed Yucca Mountain repository empty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Arguably the best we can hope for really.  I mean look at it.  Wheels are off the bus, standing by the side of the road.  Smoking up the last of Izzy's high grade organic fuel that he got from his brother in law and waiting for the tow truck to show up.


French Frie exhaust always gets the appetite going.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Pattern from the GISTEMP data?  Like I posted at some other point, the decadal anomaly data spanning mid 1960's to present fits pretty well to
> 
> y = 0.5SIN(6.26x) + 0.028x, y in °C and x in years starting graphing sequence at x = 0.
> 
> ...


Your plot.
What pattern do you see since the beginning of the thread?
You highlighted them, so I figured you'd give us a run down on the warming.
Can you elucidate on the catastrophic warming during your highlighted thread projector?

I said all of that with a totally straight face.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Arguably the best we can hope for really.  I mean look at it.  Wheels are off the bus, standing by the side of the road.  Smoking up the last of Izzy's high grade organic fuel that he got from his brother in law and waiting for the tow truck to show up.


The tow truck was worse.  Smelled like Fish n Chips with Vineagar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your plot.
> What pattern do you see since the beginning of the thread?
> You highlighted them, so I figured you'd give us a run down on the warming.
> Can you elucidate on the catastrophic warming during your highlighted thread projector?
> ...


Catastrophy is of no importance to Totalitarian climate policy experts.  Consumption is the only thing that matters.  Just ask Leonardo.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> French Frie exhaust always gets the appetite going.


Nobody planned for the munchies.  Maybe that's why everybody's so grumpy.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Consumption is the only thing that matters.  Just ask Leonardo.


What?  Maybe that's why he was too slow.  He ended up with the Dynamo I think.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Silence


Been trying to learn the finger picking sequence for Sound of Silence.  My big fingers have a hard time on the part getting from modified C to G and back again quickly.  But its fun. For the beginner, I find this lady's videos to be very helpful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Been trying to learn the finger picking sequence for Sound of Silence.  My big fingers have a hard time on the part getting from modified C to G and back again quickly.  But its fun. For the beginner, I find this lady's videos to be very helpful.


C to G is easy.  Two fingers more or less on the switch.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> There's no getting through Gore followers. Ask them to explain past Ice Ages and their eyes glaze over... " but look, I have this chart!"


To my understanding there are two main schools of thought on long term cycles that likely underlie climatic transitions such as moving from one interglacial period to the next.  One has to do with the asymmetries in Earth's orbit around the sun.  The other has to do with release of aerosols from the Earth's interior due to volcanism or super plume events.  These may be cyclic due to slow thermal convection within the mantle.  

There is lots of information online on both these forcings.  

Everyone's experience is different I suppose.  Mine is that questions come up pretty easy and the glazing comes when the answers are found to be difficult or require effort.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Hooray for Carbon Dioxide! It's Helping to Feed the World's Hungry


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So how about a chart showing the last 6k years? Or 10k? How would that look?


Since you asked, some back and forth on a 400,000 year reconstruction based on isotope proxies can be found in posts ranging like 625-675 ish.  Here's a portion of that sequence that I don't recall if I ever uploaded that spans about -20 K before present.  Doesn't look like I stuck axes labels on by the y-axis is temp anomaly relative to a point within the proxy data.  The red points at the end are instrumentation data from 1880 to present.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> What would past Ice Ages have to do with a current discussion on AGW?


Quite a bit actually.  As has been pointed out before and will doubtlessly be pointed out again, it is not possible to do a climate "experiment" +/- humans as a variable on the planet.  In triplicate no less.  So conceptually the approach with AGW is a modeling approach, and is it just one facet of a broader effort to understand the factors that cause climate to be as dynamic-on a geologic timescale-as it is.  If you can identify the natural forces that cause climatic events like ice ages, for example, and quantify them, you can ask whether our current warming trend can be explained without some additional variable that needs to be plugged into the equation.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Now I'm short too, lol.  You pathetic Nutters probably dream about me.


*No..... dread......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> While there were never more than 3 Stooges in any film or vaudeville stage, they were drawn over the years from Moe, Shemp, Larry, Curly, Joe, Fake Shemp Joe, Curly Joe and Fake Larry Emil, so you still have room for Izzy, the plumber, nosport, and two players to be named later.


*You seemed to have gone beyond enjoying their humor and have become a staunch follower....*

*Explains your thinking process....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Science
> 1) Identify problem
> 2) Solve problem.
> 3) Tell me how you solved the problem.
> 4) Yes, it matters how good you are.



*That research looks quite familiar........................*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> To my understanding there are two main schools of thought on long term cycles that likely underlie climatic transitions such as moving from one interglacial period to the next.  One has to do with the asymmetries in Earth's orbit around the sun.  The other has to do with release of aerosols from the Earth's interior due to volcanism or super plume events.  These may be cyclic due to slow thermal convection within the mantle.
> 
> There is lots of information online on both these forcings.
> 
> Everyone's experience is different I suppose.  Mine is that questions come up pretty easy and the glazing comes when the answers are found to be difficult or require effort.


Like when I ask Wez for the AGW ratio?


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> *What would past Ice Ages have to do with a current discussion on AGW?*
> 
> The question has never been, does Climate change over time.  The question is, how much is man contributing to the current unusual spike up in Global temperature (since the industrial revolution starting pumping carbon into the atmosphere) and what are the consequences?


*Everything if the Data is correct......*
*The current GW/CC premise is a LIE and *
*designed to steal monies thru deceit.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Everything if the Data is correct......*
> *The current GW/CC premise is a LIE and *
> *designed to steal monies thru deceit.*


Thanks for your political opinion, I'll stick to what PhDs tell me.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thanks for your political opinion, I'll stick to what PhDs tell me.


Good idea. If you want to make it political, follow the money. Oil companies say one thing, science another. Who has more to lose? LOL.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good idea. If you want to make it political, follow the money. Oil companies say one thing, science another. Who has more to lose? LOL.


Big oil is investing in alternative energy and has been for  a while... following the money no doubt.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Big oil is investing in alternative energy and has been for  a while... following the money no doubt.


Yup, while spending billions creating a fake "debate" about science...


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Big oil is investing in alternative energy


Surprised they're not all investing heavily in fusion research.  That tech will change everything.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Surprised they're not all investing heavily in fusion research.  That tech will change everything.


Fusion power has been just 10 years away for the last 50  years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup, while spending billions creating a fake "debate" about science...


Really....?

Perhaps you've a link where one might read all about it...?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really....?
> 
> Perhaps you've a link where one might read all about it...?


Busy work?

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2015/nov/25/two-faced-exxon-the-misinformation-campaign-against-its-own-scientists

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Busy work?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2015/nov/25/two-faced-exxon-the-misinformation-campaign-against-its-own-scientists
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2017)

So exxon mobil is guilty of spending money against what their scientist find. What about shell or bp or standard? Are they as guilty or somewhat guilty....
And what should be done to these companies?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> So exxon mobil is guilty of spending money against what their scientist find. What about shell or bp or standard?
> 
> Are they as guilty or somewhat guilty....
> And what should be done to these companies?


Under a dump admin, they're probably be invited to the White house.

Here's more...

https://www.skepticalscience.com/harvard-scientists-exxon-challenge-tobacco-playbook.html

"*Merchants of Doubt"*

http://www.merchantsofdoubt.org/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup, while spending billions creating a fake "debate" about science...


AGW?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think this is cute. Science no longer consider it a debate so the nutters on a soccer blog are debating the science. Hey, can we talk about the validity of e=mc2 next? Or gravity?


Sure.  Do you have a problem with the validity of the two.  I don’t.  My moobs are a valid argument for gravity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup, while spending billions creating a fake "debate" about science...


 while your tax dollars subsidize fossil fuels that make it cheaper to sustain the alternative fuel industry.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AGW?


How does the 3% outsmart the 97%?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thanks for your political opinion, I'll stick to what PhDs tell me.


Poor dog must be brain damaged by now.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How does the 3% outsmart the 97%?


Why do 42% of Americans believe in Young Earth Creationism?


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thanks for your political opinion, I'll stick to what PhDs tell me.


*That's NOT an opinion based on Politics....*

*That's a scientific fact based on many sources who called into question the false Premise of *
*Global Warming/Climate Change, especially after it was recognized that " Supposed " data*
*had been skewered and manipulated by various secure sources ( one major source was NASA )*
*And they admitted to the deception, the hockey stick graph is manipulated ( therefore a false *
*source or data support ) ( The tree ring premise has been debunked soundly ) ( The temperature*
*locations that provided 100 plus year data has been disproved due to false or very misinterpreted *
*Data)*

*Go do your due diligence Mr Wez before you support a sinking ship.....*
*You can get intoxicated all you want on the Pontificated Lies, but it *
*WILL NOT CHANGE FACTS !*

*The Global Warming/Climate Change Premise is a Big God Damn Lie to steal monies thru a Carbon Tax theft scam.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why do 42% of Americans believe in Young Earth Creationism?


*Please take back that post, the fact that you even posted it is disheartening even from you !*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's a scientific fact*


I posted some links for LE, feel free to show us your rebuttal with links as well.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Please take back that post, the fact that you even posted it is disheartening even from you !*


Why would I take back a sad statement like that?

http://news.gallup.com/poll/170822/believe-creationist-view-human-origins.aspx







Hope this helps.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think this is cute. Science no longer consider it a debate so the nutters on a soccer blog are debating the science. Hey, can we talk about the validity of e=mc2 next? Or gravity?


*You don't have enough intelligence to start with the e .......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I take back a sad statement like that?
> 
> http://news.gallup.com/poll/170822/believe-creationist-view-human-origins.aspx
> 
> Hope this helps.


*Are you a Creationist ????*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Are you a Creationist ????*


Are you?


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Nuclear power is pollution-free when properly operated (ignoring fumbles like Chernobyl, 3-Mile Island, Fukushima, Detroit Fermi, etc) but still has a long-term waste storage and isolation problem.  Perhaps t can overcome the politics that has kept the completed Yucca Mountain repository empty.


*Long term waste storage was solved with the off planet disposal proposal.....*
*And yes it would be cost effective with increased facility operations to fund it.*

*Now that I posted the facts let's wait for Spola's Coocoo remark....3 2 1..*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you?


*You didn't answer my question.....speaks volumes about you.*

*My Answer....Fuck No !*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You didn't answer my question*


No need to answer a question that you already know the answer to.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I take back a sad statement like that?
> 
> http://news.gallup.com/poll/170822/believe-creationist-view-human-origins.aspx
> 
> ...



*Hope it helps what, that you're a dope for posting the image....*

*That thing wouldn't even hold the local kennel in down town LA.... *


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> No need to answer a question that you already know the answer to.


*Ok....now ....what's the answer ?*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Ok....now ....what's the answer ?*


Yes, I'm a Young Earth Agnostic....


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, I'm a Young Earth Agnostic....


*Thanks for the Honest answer.....*

*Now I know what I'm dealing with.*

*I'm sorry you passed on the science and math classes when you had the opportunity.*

*No longer are you just a pussy, you are one sorry ass ill informed overpaid cubicle worker*
*who's easily swayed by elixir commentary.*

*I truly feel sorry for you......*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Thanks for the Honest answer.....*
> 
> *Now I know what I'm dealing with.*
> 
> ...


Pussy


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I take back a sad statement like that?
> 
> http://news.gallup.com/poll/170822/believe-creationist-view-human-origins.aspx
> 
> ...


Where did the marching bands come from when Noah landed?


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pussy


*Comments like that could possibly get your ass handed to you on a platter.*
*Being Agnostic should've taught you that.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Where did the marching bands come from when Noah landed?


Heaven.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Comments like that could possibly get your ass handed to you on a platter.*


Lol, from you?


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think this is cute. Science no longer consider it a debate so the nutters on a soccer blog are debating the science. Hey, can we talk about the validity of e=mc2 next? Or gravity?


Einstein's original paper was more like M = L/_V²_ -- _If a body gives off the energy L in the form of radiation, its mass diminishes by L/V²_ -- where L is energy and V is the speed of light, but when translated to English it was converted to the more familiar form.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Hope it helps what, that you're a dope for posting the image....*
> 
> *That thing wouldn't even hold the local kennel in down town LA.... *


"The centerpiece of the park is a full-scale model of Noah's Ark as described in the Genesis flood narrative of the Bible. It is 510 feet (155 m) long, 85 feet (26 m) wide, and 51 feet (16 m) high. "

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ark_Encounter


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why do 42% of Americans believe in Young Earth Creationism?


They do?  I don’t know.  Never heard of it except here and I’ve still not heard a cogent explanation of.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They do?  I don’t know.  Never heard of it except here and I’ve still not heard a cogent explanation of.


I'm sure you're in search of a lot of explanations in life...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They do?  I don’t know.  Never heard of it except here and I’ve still not heard a cogent explanation of.


Wez is all bark and no bite.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why do 42% of Americans believe in Young Earth Creationism?


Because we've become a nation of dumbshits. I assure you that statistic was so much lower 50 years ago. Make America Smart Again.


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez is all bark and no bite.


Why would I need a bite in a discussion forum?  It's nutters who like to show their teeth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Road to Electric Car Paradise Paved With Handouts...
http://af.reuters.com/article/commoditiesNews/idAFL5N1LR0LH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Jet-set former SoS hails jet-set celeb who ‘walks the walk’ on combating climate change
http://michellemalkin.com/2017/09/20/jet-set-former-sos-hails-jet-set-celeb-who-walks-the-walk-on-combating-climate-change/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because we've become a nation of dumbshits. I assure you that statistic was so much lower 50 years ago. Make America Smart Again.


They were tired of being second class citizens and needing to hide their prejudice and ignorance. They have come so far, they are doing pretty well at making dumb the new smart. They even have a prime example in the White House.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because we've become a nation of dumbshits. I assure you that statistic was so much lower 50 years ago. Make America Smart Again.


Case in point, counsel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm sure you're in search of a lot of explanations in life...


And the article you linked was based on a phone survey.  Low information stuff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez is all bark and no bite.


So is the article he and E linked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because we've become a nation of dumbshits. I assure you that statistic was so much lower 50 years ago. Make America Smart Again.


Gruber is that you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I need a bite in a discussion forum?  It's nutters who like to show their teeth.


Oh put you’re dentures back in and quit your whining GummyWez.


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Low information stuff.



That's all you nutters can understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They were tired of being second class citizens and needing to hide their prejudice and ignorance. They have come so far, they are doing pretty well at making dumb the new smart. They even have a prime example in the White House.


How’s that AGW ratio coming along genius?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's all you nutters can understand.


Right.  It’s easy to understand your pavlovian response to such a low information article.  You should be focusing on the AGW ratio that you’ve been running from.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh put you’re dentures back in and quit your whining GummyWez.


I think the term is "your."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think the term is "your."


I hate when I do that.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Where did the marching bands come from when Noah landed?


I'm guessing the same place he found 1000 Amish dudes to help him build it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I'm guessing the same place he found 1000 Amish dudes to help him build it.


Warming is a more stable religion, at least for now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2017)

http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/la-tr-mammoth-snow-20170921-story.html

I guess Mammoth got more the just a dusting. Busted out the snow plows...


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, from you?



*We have a Picture of you on the sidelines at one of the recent games you attended, would you like me to *
*post it ?*


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *We have a Picture of you on the sidelines at one of the recent games you attended, would you like me to *
> *post it ?*


If that's where you want to take this, feel free.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 22, 2017)

DD called me. She's getting ready to play her first ever game in the snow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey, Hey, Hey Snowflake.

*'MOTHER!' Director Blames Americans Rejecting 'Science' for Flop... *


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> DD called me. She's getting ready to play her first ever game in the snow.


Kinda funny... she was the only player on either side who did not wear gloves, leggings, long sleeves or something over her ears. Made it really easy to spot her on the video feed...


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey Snowflake.
> 
> *'MOTHER!' Director Blames Americans Rejecting 'Science' for Flop... *


What a terrible click bait site....


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a terrible click bait site....


In the few instances when I have been tricked into accessing one of those sites, I am amazed at how ugly they are - ads intruding on the copy, "to see more click next page", attempts to change my browsing settings - although certainly not ugly to the owner who gets payments based on eyeballs.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> In the few instances when I have been tricked into accessing one of those sites, I am amazed at how ugly they are - ads intruding on the copy, "to see more click next page", attempts to change my browsing settings - although certainly not ugly to the owner who gets payments based on eyeballs.


Fox and Limbaugh and the right-wing web are YUGE business. They know the suckers when they see 'em. There's big money in playing people for scared and stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a terrible click bait site....


Just read the article.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> In the few instances when I have been tricked into accessing one of those sites, I am amazed at how ugly they are - ads intruding on the copy, "to see more click next page", attempts to change my browsing settings - although certainly not ugly to the owner who gets payments based on eyeballs.





xav10 said:


> Fox and Limbaugh and the right-wing web are YUGE business. They know the suckers when they see 'em. There's big money in playing people for scared and stupid.


I see it everywhere. Not just conservative sites but liberal sites as well.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just read the article.


Why?  What's in it?


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I see it everywhere. Not just conservative sites but liberal sites as well.


Such as?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Such as?


And?


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just read the article.


Literally couldn't get through the spam...


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> If that's where you want to take this, feel free.


*I didn't ask for a retort...*
*I simply asked a question.*
*Either YES or NO.*

*Remember YOU Stated " You Give what YOU get "*
*I am reciprocating.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Why?  What's in it?


Information.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Warming is a more stable religion, at least for now.


About 97%.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Warming is a more stable religion, at least for now.


" . . . but waaaa! That goes against what I've been told!"


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

*NASA Exposed in ‘Massive’ New Climate Data Fraud*
Published on November 24, 2015

Written by P Gosselin, notrickszone.com

by P Gosselin, notrickszone.com

Veteran award-winning journalist Günter Ederer reports of a shocking new global warming data fraud in NASA’s global temperature data series, as relied on by the UN and government climate scientists. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 The data has been carefully analysed by a respected data computation expert Professor Dr. Friedrich Karl Ewert and is being made publicly available for independent verification.

Professor Ewert’s findings seem to show NASA has intentionally and systematically rigged the official government record of global temperatures to show recent global warming where none would exist without the upwards ‘revisions.’

The astonishing results are now available online to the public.  P Gosselin of notrickzone.com reports:

Ederer reports not long ago retired geologist and data computation expert Professor Dr. Friedrich Karl Ewert began looking at the data behind the global warming claims, and especially the datasets of NASA’s Goddard Institute of Space Studies (GISS).

Ewert painstakingly examined and tabulated the reams of archived data from 1153 stations that go back to 1881 – which NASA has publicly available – data that the UN IPCC uses to base its conclusion that man is heating the Earth’s atmosphere through the burning of fossil fuels. According to Ederer, what Professor Ewert found is “unbelievable”:

_From the publicly available data, Ewert made an unbelievable discovery: Between the years 2010 and 2012 the data measured since 1881 were altered so that they showed a significant warming, especially after 1950. […] A comparison of the data from 2010 with the data of 2012 shows that NASA-GISS had altered its own datasets so that especially after WWII a clear warming appears – although it never existed.”_

Ederer writes that Ewert particularly found alterations at stations in the Arctic. Professor Ewert randomly selected 120 stations from all over the world and compared the 2010 archived data to the 2012 data and found that they had been tampered to produce warming.

The old data showed regular cycles of warming and cooling over the period, even as atmospheric CO2 concentration rose from 0.03% to 0.04%. According to the original NASA datasets, Ederer writes, the mean global temperature cooled from 13.8°C in 1881 to 12.9°C in 1895. Then it rose to 14.3°C by 1905 and fell back under 12.9°C by 1920, rose to 13.9°C by 1930, fell to 13° by 1975 before rising to 14°C by 2000. By 2010 the temperature fell back to 13.2°C.

But then came the “massive” altering of data, which also altered the entire overall trend for the period. According to journalist Ederer, Ewert uncovered 10 different methods NASA used to alter the data. The 6 most often used methods were:

• Reducing the annual mean in the early phase.
• Reducing the high values in the first warming phase.
• Increasing individual values during the second warming phase.
• Suppression of the second cooling phase starting in 1995.
• Shortening the early decades of the datasets.
• With the long-term datasets, even the first century was shortened.


The methods were employed for stations such as Darwin, Australia and Palma de Mallorca, for example, where cooling trends were suddenly transformed into warming.

Ewert (pictured) then discovered that NASA having altered the datasets once in March 2012 was not enough. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Alterations were made again in August 2012, and yet again in December 2012. For Palma de Majorca: “_Now because of the new datasets it has gotten even warmer. Now they show a warming of +0.01202°C per year_.”

*Using earlier NASA data, globe is in fact cooling*

The veteran German journalist Ederer writes that the media reports of ongoing global warming are in fact not based on reality at all, but rather on “_the constantly altered temperatures of the earlier decades_.” Ederer adds:

_Thus the issue of man-made global warming has taken on a whole new meaning: Yes, it is always man-made if the data are adjusted to fit the theory. The meticulous work by Ewert has predecessors, and fits a series of scandals and contradictions that are simply being ignored by the political supporters of man-made climate change.”_

Ederer also brings up the analysis by American meteorologists Joseph D’Aleo and Anthony Watts who examined 6000 NASA measurement stations and found an abundance of measurement irregularities stemming in large part from serious siting issues. According to Ederer the findings by Professor Ewert are in close agreement with those of Watts and D’Aleo.

Ederer writes of the overall findings by Professor Ewert:

_Using the NASA data from 2010 the surface temperature globally from 1940 until today has fallen by 1.110°C, and since 2000 it has fallen 0.4223°C […]. The cooling has hit every continent except for Australia, which warmed by 0.6339°C since 2000. The figures for Europe: From 1940 to 2010, using the data from 2010, there was a cooling of 0.5465°C and a cooling of 0.3739°C since 2000.”_

Ederer summarizes that in view of the magnitude of the scandal, one would think that there would be in investigation. Yet he does not believe this will be the case because the global warming has turned into a trillion-dollar industry and that that too much is tied to it.

_*All datasets are available to the public at any time.* The studies by Prof. Ewert may be requested by e-mail: __ewert.fk@t-online.de_.

_*Günter Ederer is a former journalist for ARD and ZDF German Television and has won numerous awards_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *NASA Exposed in ‘Massive’ New Climate Data Fraud*
> Published on November 24, 2015
> 
> Written by P Gosselin, notrickszone.com
> ...


I am sorry, but I cannot remember who was in charge of the federal government back then, can someone help me out?


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sorry, but I cannot remember who was in charge of the federal government back then, can someone help me out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

nononono said:


>


Oh the captions we could put with this picture.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh the captions we could put with this picture.



*Yep !*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh the captions we could put with this picture.


What I don't understand is with his good looks and charisma, why on earth is Mitch McConnel so unable to carry the GOP agenda? He's a GOP dreamboat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What I don't understand is with his good looks and charisma, why on earth is Mitch McConnel so unable to carry the GOP agenda? He's a GOP dreamboat.


Queerbait.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Queerbait.


Could you be any dumber? Are you nobrains' alt? Will you pleeeze let me blow you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Could you be any dumber? Are you nobrains' alt? Will you pleeeze let me blow you?


Yes no and no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What I don't understand is with his good looks and charisma, why on earth is Mitch McConnel so unable to carry the GOP agenda? He's a GOP dreamboat.


McConnell and Ryan are just a couple of pussies, that's why we are sending them to your side.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> McConnell and Ryan are just a couple of pussies, that's why we are sending them to your side.


You got nobody then. You're as bad as us. Trump can't even get his choice in Alabama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You got nobody then. You're as bad as us. Trump can't even get his choice in Alabama.


This just might be the start of Tea Party II.
Oh Yeah.
The Governor of Milfistan.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just might be the start of Tea Party II.
> Oh Yeah.
> The Governor of Milfistan.
> View attachment 1470


I love when you worship your intellectual equal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I love when you worship your intellectual equal.


You know where that leaves you then.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know where that leaves you then.


_"I only have to outrun you"_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"I only have to outrun you"_


Yes, that's right, behind me, where you long to be.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"I only have to outrun you"_


You may wish to set your bar a bit higher . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that's right, behind me, where you long to be.


Why is it Trumpinistas, those that aspire to nono status in here, get everything backwards? Do really think stupid is cute? Oh wait, in your culture it is the in thing to be, as you think ignorance makes you "cool".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it Trumpinistas, those that aspire to nono status in here, get everything backwards? Do really think stupid is cute? Oh wait, in your culture it is the in thing to be, as you think ignorance makes you "cool".


Not as cool as you, mr self appointed leader of the super smart elites.
Stupid is electing someone for the sole reason of his skin color.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do really think stupid is cute?


Did you really just ask that question, lol?



Sheriff Joe said:


> The Governor of Milfistan.
> View attachment 1470


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not as cool as you, mr self appointed leader of the super smart elites.
> Stupid is electing someone for the sole reason of his skin color.


You, like your brethren in here, constantly show glimpses of your inferiority complex.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, like your brethren in here, constantly show glimpses of your inferiority complex.


You are just as bad at guessing as Wez.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just as bad at guessing as Wez.


Show me


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Show me


I thought NoNo cleared that all up? You want another dose of the truth?


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought NoNo cleared that all up? You want another dose of the truth?


Cleared what up?  nonuts doesn't deal in truth, plus he's on ignore...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cleared what up?  nonuts doesn't deal in truth, plus he's on ignore...


Funny how nono use to be an outlier in here and now, with Trump, he has become the central figure, the leader of the pack, the dispenser of all things nutter . . . and they follow.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Could you be any dumber? Are you nobrains' alt? Will you pleeeze let me blow you?


*That kind of post will be reported to the Forum Moderator !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cleared what up?  nonuts doesn't deal in truth, plus he's on ignore...


*Oh.....you and Rat are in pain....*

*I live in your heads !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how nono use to be an outlier in here and now, with Trump, he has become the central figure, the leader of the pack, the dispenser of all things nutter . . . and they follow.


*I still am a nonconformist.*

*You.....are a troll.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cleared what up?  nonuts doesn't deal in truth, plus he's on ignore...


You put him on ignore after he caught you lying.
What a bitch you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You put him on ignore after he caught you lying.
> What a bitch you are.


Just so you know, just saying/claiming something doesn't make it so.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You put him on ignore after he caught you lying.
> What a bitch you are.


He has never once caught me lying, ever.  I made an exaggerated statement about military spending and he chose to focus on a granular answer.  The fact remains, we spend orders of magnitude more than any other Country in the World on our military and that was and still is the point.

He's on ignore because he's stark raving insane and fills this forum with nonsense.  It's purely house cleaning.

Fuck you bitch.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

https://www.nationalpriorities.org/campaigns/us-military-spending-vs-world/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> He has never once caught me lying, ever.  I made an exaggerated statement about military spending and he chose to focus on a granular answer.  The fact remains, we spend orders of magnitude more than any other Country in the World on our military and that was and still is the point.
> 
> He's on ignore because he's stark raving insane and fills this forum with nonsense.  It's purely house cleaning.
> 
> Fuck you bitch.


Exaggerated statement, too funny.
That is a lie, numb nuts.
Some people just can't handle the truth.
You in particular.
Ignore is the tool of the left, just ask Hillary, She ignored middle America, thank God.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exaggerated statement, too funny.
> That is a lie, numb nuts.


http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/trump-voters-dont-care-if-he-exaggerates-lies/article/2625187


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know, just saying/claiming something doesn't make it so.


*Honest Facts = The Truth*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exaggerated statement, too funny.
> That is a lie, numb nuts.
> Some people just can't handle the truth.
> You in particular.
> Ignore is the tool of the left, just ask Hillary, She ignored middle America, thank God.


Your enthusiasm for and desire to stay in lockstep with your little playmates aside, show the supposed lie/exaggeration for peer reviewal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/trump-voters-dont-care-if-he-exaggerates-lies/article/2625187


What about whataboutism?
You are the little bitch that was caught lying, don't try and shift the focus.
Everyone knows you are not an honest person, so don't worry about it.
You still are on the bottom rung around here.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> He has never once caught me lying, ever.  I made an exaggerated statement about military spending and he chose to focus on a granular answer.  The fact remains, we spend orders of magnitude more than any other Country in the World on our military and that was and still is the point.
> 
> He's on ignore because he's stark raving insane and fills this forum with nonsense.  It's purely house cleaning.
> 
> Fuck you bitch.



*I caught you Lying.*

*I'm in your Head.*

*You're a Cuck and sleep with Hillary Rodham Clinton.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.nationalpriorities.org/campaigns/us-military-spending-vs-world/



*I'll save you the embarrassment, just go stick your head in the toilet..... *

*By the way....thanks for reinforcing my point.  Cuck.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone knows you are not an honest person


I'm honest to a fault, that's why nutters hate me.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm honest to a fault, that's why nutters hate me.


*You just Lied.....*

*Next.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm honest to a fault, that's why nutters hate me.


No one hates you, you are good entertainment in here.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That kind of post will be reported to the Forum Moderator !*


he lied in his answers to the first and third questions, though. i assume he also lied about the second, but no way to tell.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm honest to a fault, that's why nutters hate me.


I resemble that remark . . . and the nono brigade are the exact opposite. Their motto is, "If you ain't lying you ain't trying".


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.nationalpriorities.org/campaigns/us-military-spending-vs-world/


And...how much of Saudi Arabia's budget are we paying?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

espola said:


> And...how much of Saudi Arabia's budget are we paying?


Let us ask this guy bending over. Does anyone know who this pussy is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let us ask this guy bending over. Does anyone know who this pussy is?


Get real . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get real . . .


Nice try, bowing and kissing the ring is not the same as bending over to receive a medal.

What a tool.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice try, bowing and kissing the ring is not the same as bending over to receive a medal.


Pure partisan bullshit!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pure partisan bullshit!


At least we found something the useless bastard is good at and can repeat without the teleprompter.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> he lied in his answers to the first and third questions, though. i assume he also lied about the second, but no way to tell.



*Dumb.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

espola said:


> And...how much of Saudi Arabia's budget are we paying?


*Tell us !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we found something the useless bastard is good at and can repeat without the teleprompter.


You certainly were hurt deeply by the election, twice, of Obama and his success. You really are an insecure cry baby with an enormous inferiority complex. He's gone, let it go, deep breathes, relax, go to your safe space.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly were hurt deeply by the election, twice, of Obama and his success. You really are an insecure cry baby with an enormous inferiority complex. He's gone, let it go, deep breathes, relax, go to your safe space.



*Childish retorts of your own base *
*will not apply elsewhere.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly were hurt deeply by the election, twice, of Obama and his success. You really are an insecure cry baby with an enormous inferiority complex. He's gone, let it go, deep breathes, relax, go to your safe space.


I am not sure success is the word you are looking for.
*National debt, deficit added under President Barack Obama ...*
www.businessinsider.com/national-debt-deficit-added-under-president-barack-obama-..


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure success is the word you are looking for.
> *National debt, deficit added under President Barack Obama ...*
> www.businessinsider.com/national-debt-deficit-added-under-president-barack-obama-..


Dwarfed by Republican additions to the debt.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Dwarfed by Republican additions to the debt.


*Democrats are solely responsible for the National Debt and any increases.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Dwarfed by Republican additions to the debt.


He doubled the debt on his own.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure success is the word you are looking for.
> *National debt, deficit added under President Barack Obama ...*
> www.businessinsider.com/national-debt-deficit-added-under-president-barack-obama-..


Yes, but now that, a supposed, Republican is in office, "Deficits don't matter" . . . https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/26/us/politics/trump-tax-plan-budget-deficit.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, but now that, a supposed, Republican is in office, "Deficits don't matter" . . . https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/26/us/politics/trump-tax-plan-budget-deficit.html


Who said that? Not me.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He doubled the debt on his own.


Less than GOP Potus of the past...

Read it and weep:

http://www.factcheck.org/2012/02/dueling-debt-deceptions/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Less than GOP Potus of the past...
> 
> Read it and weep:
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2012/02/dueling-debt-deceptions/


That's from 2012 dickhead.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's from 2012 dickhead.


That was funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That was funny.


He's not gonna bullshit me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's not gonna bullshit me.


He aint worth my time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He aint worth my time.


I agree.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's from 2012 dickhead.


The story remains the same, you complain about debt and Obama but hypocritically never mention who really fucked us...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> The story remains the same, you complain about debt and Obama but hypocritically never mention who really fucked us...


Caught you lying and now you post fake news, you are on a roll.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Caught you lying


Liar, show me.  I've already shown you for a child abuser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar, show me.  I've already shown you for a child abuser.


Once again joe is following in the footsteps of quad no's, no accountability, no responsibility, no sense, no facts, just BS, lies, ad hominem and insane accusations . . . and yes, the other nutters are following right behind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> The story remains the same, you complain about debt and Obama but hypocritically never mention who really fucked us...








Current data, not old news.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Current data, not old news.


Nothing old about who increased our debt the most on a percentage basis, which is all that matters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Current data, not old news.


We can do this back and forth all day . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again joe is following in the footsteps of quad no's, no accountability, no responsibility, no sense, no facts, just BS, lies, ad hominem and insane accusations . . . and yes, the other nutters are following right behind.


So you think wezdumb posting 1/2 of the Kenyans term is ok?
You are just as much of a liar as he is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We can do this back and forth all day . . .


The only difference is mine is from the US government.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nothing old about who increased our debt the most on a percentage basis, which is all that matters.


Percentage of what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only difference is mine is from the US government.


You actually believe that your source is the government? This is your source: https://www.christopherchantrill.com

You really are gullible.

. . . and oh yeah that simply took scrolling down to find.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Percentage of what?


Debt, you know, the change we're measuring,  the important thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Debt, you know, the change we're measuring,  the important thing.


He has nothing without his extreme rightwing propaganda sites . . . his whole being is based off lies, and either doesn't know or likes to be lied to (another one of his weird fetishes I assume).


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has nothing without his extreme rightwing propaganda sites . . . his whole being is based off lies, and either doesn't know or likes to be lied to (another one of his weird fetishes I assume).


1. You can make okay money telling the truth to people who want the truth.

2. You won't make much telling lies to people who want the truth.

3. You'll make tons of money telling lies to people who want to be lied to.  See right-wing media.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Debt, you know, the change we're measuring,  the important thing.


That is just another way for you to make Obama look better than he is, how about talking dollars?
That is how you get paid, I assume.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> 1. You can make okay money telling the truth to people who want the truth.
> 
> 2. You won't make much telling lies to people who want the truth.
> 
> 3. You'll make tons of money telling lies to people who want to be lied to.  See right-wing media.


How much did the Kenyan make on this deal?
*36 Times Obama Said You Could Keep Your Health Care Plan ...*
▶ 2:53


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has nothing without his extreme rightwing propaganda sites . . . his whole being is based off lies, and either doesn't know or likes to be lied to (another one of his weird fetishes I assume).


You sure like to talk about your sexual fantasies in here, kinda creepy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure like to talk about your sexual fantasies in here, kinda creepy.


What's that you say liar joe? How about that data you said was from the government?


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is just another way for you to make Obama look better than he is, how about talking dollars?
> That is how you get paid, I assume.


Sorry, the world works on percentages.

Would you like me to convert the increase in debt under Reagan to today's dollars?  Hint, it's going to make Obama's increase look like pocket change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How much did the Kenyan make on this deal?
> *36 Times Obama Said You Could Keep Your Health Care Plan ...*
> View attachment 1472▶ 2:53


Isn't that cute, 36 times, how quaint, now we get 36 lies + a day from our POTUS.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure like to talk about your sexual fantasies in here, kinda creepy.


Is the accepting lies and living your life based upon those lies satisfying for you?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is the accepting lies and living your life based upon those lies satisfying for you?


You know people are really stupid when the president is Trump and they're busy talking about the truthfulness of former presidents.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You know people are really stupid when the president is Trump and they're busy talking about the truthfulness of former presidents.


I am not defending trump, just showing you kind souls what hypocrites you really are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You know people are really stupid when the president is Trump and they're busy talking about the truthfulness of former presidents.


That's a good one coming from an attorney, albeit a fake one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that you say liar joe? How about that data you said was from the government?


Shit happens, at least that's what your parents said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

What the National Anthem Means


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the National Anthem Means


Yeah, right, once again with the American stinker . . . I prefer a free nation, a nation where people aren't afraid to speak their opinion (this is still America and this is still an opinion site, right?). Why is it that great white establishment, that in part is the reason for the protests, thinks they can dictate to the aggrieved (those protesting) as to how and when they can display their dissatisfaction (protest) with the status quo (the way things are)? On CNN last night I watched a rightwing apologist talk about how the Dallas Cowboys got it right by kneeling before the Anthem, but what I wish would have been brought up is the fact that we would have never gotten there without the first act by Kapernick. Without the first brave individual peacefully protesting the discussion would never happen.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a good one coming from an attorney, albeit a fake one.


if i'm a fake attorney that makes me no less real than all other attorneys?


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's from 2012 dickhead.


*Wait till he's confronted in person by a Vet for his latest remark. *
*He's really playing Russian Roulette now.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wait till he's confronted in person by a Vet for his latest remark. *
> *He's really playing Russian Roulette now.*


He is just trolling.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, right, once again with the American stinker . . . I prefer a free nation, a nation where people aren't afraid to speak their opinion (this is still America and this is still an opinion site, right?). Why is it that great white establishment, that in part is the reason for the protests, thinks they can dictate to the aggrieved (those protesting) as to how and when they can display their dissatisfaction (protest) with the status quo (the way things are)? On CNN last night I watched a rightwing apologist talk about how the Dallas Cowboys got it right by kneeling before the Anthem, but what I wish would have been brought up is the fact that we would have never gotten there without the first act by Kapernick. Without the first brave individual peacefully protesting the discussion would never happen.



*Complete Bullshit Mr. , we are free.*
*The reason this crap is going on is because we had a pussy in the White House the *
*last two terms. He let the false narrative spread like a cancer, if he was to be the *
*representative of " His " people he would have stopped it with the false accusations*
*made that led to his fucked up Beer summit. The shootings happen because the *
*inner city youth are encouraged to disrespect and disobey the Law Enforcement *
*that is TRYING to provide a service in those communities. When an Officer issues*
*commands under trying conditions you comply, very simple. There's lots of time *
*to argue pros and cons after the situation is settled down. But being disrespectful*
*and defiant will get you nothing but trouble, sometimes that can lead to death.*
*The only one responsible for that in those circumstances is the NON COMPLIANT*
*person who disregards the commands. Quite simple.*

*This whole narrative is designed to divide communities and create chaos.*
*The Saul Alinsky style crap is being played out before your very eyes and *
*you are complicit to every move the Thugs make towards civil unrest !*

*You need to wake up Mr. *
*You are very delusional and drunk on Liberal Lies.*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Complete Bullshit Mr. , we are free.*
> *The reason this crap is going on is because we had a pussy in the White House the *
> *last two terms. He let the false narrative spread like a cancer, if he was to be the *
> *representative of " His " people he would have stopped it with the false accusations*
> ...


Poor thing. Nobrains needs a xanax and an institution before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> if i'm a fake attorney that makes me no less real than all other attorneys?


The Trump people, like Trump himself, seem to not have the vocabulary to be explicit enough about their hates and fears so simply categorize all they disagree with as "fake" . . . that or to spell it out, they know would make them look even more foolish, if that's at all possible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Poor thing. Nobrains needs a xanax and an institution before someone gets hurt.


We would all need meds if Hillary would have won, except you.
You already have plenty on hand by the sound of your posts.
You need to keep up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Poor thing. Nobrains needs a xanax and an institution before someone gets hurt.


I have him on ignore, no matter how despicable or insane I see him I still can't sit back and watch him implode so badly . . . I do have a heart you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have him on ignore, no matter how despicable or insane I see him I still can't sit back and watch him implode so badly . . . I do have a heart you know.


I feel so honored.
The word is deplorable, not despicable.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Poor thing. Nobrains needs a xanax and an institution before someone gets hurt.


*You worried ?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have him on ignore, no matter how despicable or insane I see him I still can't sit back and watch him implode so badly . . . I do have a heart you know.



*I'm in your head, day and night......*

*When I post the TRUTH you lick your bottom like a cat,*
*then run around posting crazy Liberal thoughts till you've*
*moved enough sand in your " Litter " box to repeat the *
*process.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I'm in your head, day and night......*
> 
> *When I post the TRUTH you lick your bottom like a cat,*
> *then run around posting crazy Liberal thoughts till you've*
> ...


Too funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I feel so honored.
> The word is deplorable, not despicable.


I'm talking about nono, are you nono as well?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm talking about nono, are you nono as well?


There is only 1 nono, I feel honored to not be put on ignore by the head snowflake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is only 1 nono, I feel honored to not be put on ignore by the head snowflake.


You aren't on ignore, I disagree with your every premise, but that's OK. It's interesting to me to be able to get a peek into the mind/thoughts of someone who not only believes the media sources you do (without any cross reference of your own) but relishes in the very ideas and narratives they promote. I have always been intrigued by propaganda, subliminal suggestion and the manipulation of the human mind. So go on, it's interesting to watch. You haven't been around long, but the transformation some of your like-minded brethren have undergone over the past few years is extreme and fascinating. nono is just crazy, nothing to see there.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't on ignore, I disagree with your every premise, but that's OK. It's interesting to me to be able to get a peek into the mind/thoughts of someone who not only believes the media sources you do (without any cross reference of your own) but relishes in the very ideas and narratives they promote. I have always been intrigued by propaganda, subliminal suggestion and the manipulation of the human mind. So go on, it's interesting to watch. You haven't been around long, but the transformation some of your like-minded brethren have undergone over the past few years is extreme and fascinating. nono is just crazy, nothing to see there.


Most of loser joe's output could be written by a postbot with the control knob locked over to the far right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Most of loser joe's output could be written by a postbot with the control knob locked over to the far right.


Agree, he's just a conduit from the swamp, a direct feed of rightwing think tank propaganda.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't on ignore, I disagree with your every premise, but that's OK. It's interesting to me to be able to get a peek into the mind/thoughts of someone who not only believes the media sources you do (without any cross reference of your own) but relishes in the very ideas and narratives they promote. I have always been intrigued by propaganda, subliminal suggestion and the manipulation of the human mind. So go on, it's interesting to watch. You haven't been around long, but the transformation some of your like-minded brethren have undergone over the past few years is extreme and fascinating. nono is just crazy, nothing to see there.


I have been around longer than you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Most of loser joe's output could be written by a postbot with the control knob locked over to the far right.


Be quiet, I am educating you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be quiet, I am educating you.


Is that what they tell you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what they tell you?


Who is they?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is they?


Breitbart, Redstate, American Thinker, Mark Levin, Alex Jones, David Duke, TASS . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Breitbart, Redstate, American Thinker, Mark Levin, Alex Jones, David Duke, TASS . . .


I don't follow Alex jones.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what they tell you?


Irony alert


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Irony alert


Keep trying . . .


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm talking about nono, are you nono as well?


*Would you like some help with your Issues ?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2017)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 122022, member: 1707"

Breitbart........*Ok source, at times.*

Redstate...........*No Source for me, looks fanatical. Maybe Rat's hangout.*

American Thinker........*Good Source, for the most part.*

Mark Levin............*Good Source, very conservative to the point of obnoxious at times.*

Alex Jones.........*Absolute nut. I think his whole site is to sell wacky supplements.  Another Rat hangout.*

David Duke..........*This guy is a Democrat through and through, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.*

TASS..........*This is the funniest Source that Rat listed, the fact that he knew about it is hilarious, a Democratic source.*

/QUOTE


*Oh Mr....Rat.*

*We are soooo in your head.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep trying . . .


At 3%, all I can do is wag the mutt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Another Climate Prediction Gone off the Rails


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 9, 2017)

/QUOTE


*Oh Mr....Rat.*

*We are soooo in your head.*[/QUOTE]

That's a scary place to be.


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> /QUOTE
> 
> 
> *Oh Mr....Rat.*
> ...


That's a scary place to be.[/QUOTE]

*Every time I log into his head I find Cigarette Butts, Old Beer Cans and Tranny Porno....*
*If I push that out of the way like dust on home base you find the Union Jargon.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks like the only thing melting down is the left,
*NASA confirms -- Sea levels FALLING across planet...**





*
*Thousands of penguin chicks starve in Antarctica...

Unusually thick sea ice...*


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the only thing melting down is the left,
> *NASA confirms -- Sea levels FALLING across planet...*


Liar

http://www.snopes.com/nasa-data-global-warming/

*Does NASA Data Show That Global Warming Isn’t Causing a Sea Level Rise?*
*Dubious web sites generously provided the Internet with textbook examples of both cherry-picked data and the shameless conflation of weather with climate.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/nasa-data-global-warming/
> 
> ...


Hey Dick, did you check the dates?


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Dick, did you check the dates?


Same bullshit, different day.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Same bullshit, different day.



*You don't even try to defend your Lies anymore, just scream and yell like a *
*10 year old caught stealing......*

*Yep ...You are " The Same Bullshit on a Different Day " !!*


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

I await your rebuttal with cited sources Gay Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Same bullshit, different day.


Liar.
Caught again.
Snopes is your friend.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> I await your rebuttal with cited sources Gay Joe.


*Talk to the hand ....cause his brain ain't listenin anymore.*
*By the way ....that package of thong underwear you ordered...?*
*It was delivered to the US Men's National Team.....Hope you don't mind.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> I await your rebuttal with cited sources Gay Joe.


It's ok wez, you secret isn't so secret anymore.
If you were to quit lying and say I'm sorry to everyone of the posters in here there would be hope for you, other than that you will be condemned to a life of self gratification as you are now.
I am sure you like it that way.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's ok wez, you secret isn't so secret anymore.
> If you were to quit lying and say I'm sorry to everyone of the posters in here there would be hope for you, other than that you will be condemned to a life of self gratification as you are now.
> I am sure you like it that way.


So nothing?


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> So nothing?



*Nothing ....you anchor worm infested bottom feeder.*

*I really hate anchor worms...Yuk.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Something is rotten in gubment subsidized ville,
You don't let fire hundreds of employees when you have 400.000 orders to fill.


TESLA fires hundreds...
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/13/4819750/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Something is rotten in gubment subsidized ville,
> You don't let fire hundreds of employees when you have 400.000 orders to fill.
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't a 'market will work it out' guy? I would think you would be all for incentive based employment . . . don't reach the incentive level, bye, bye. "First prize is this car, second is a set of steak knives, third? Third you are fired pal hit the bricks!"


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Something is rotten in gubment subsidized ville,
> You don't let fire hundreds of employees when you have 400.000 orders to fill.
> 
> 
> ...


Mostly admin and sales, which seems to be superfluous with a big backlog, and all for "performance reasons".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't a 'market will work it out' guy? I would think you would be all for incentive based employment . . . don't reach the incentive level, bye, bye. "First prize is this car, second is a set of steak knives, third? Third you are fired pal hit the bricks!"


Anytime the government is involved I get nervous.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Oops.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>



In the early 1970s, Kukla became a  proponent of the idea that earth was veering toward another ice age—a view shared by prominent scientists at the time, when the planet was in fact cooling. Temperatures soon reversed course, as did most researchers. Kukla did not, and stuck with his global cooling hypothesis to the end. 

http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/news-events/george-kukla-contrarian-climate-scientist​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2017)

espola said:


> In the early 1970s, Kukla became a  proponent of the idea that earth was veering toward another ice age—a view shared by prominent scientists at the time, when the planet was in fact cooling. Temperatures soon reversed course, as did most researchers. Kukla did not, and stuck with his global cooling hypothesis to the end.
> 
> http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/news-events/george-kukla-contrarian-climate-scientist​


I wonder what reversed that trend? Probably that evil rapscallion A.G. with his hideous weather machine! Ask nono, he'll tell you all about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder what reversed that trend? Probably that evil rapscallion A.G. with his hideous weather machine! Ask nono, he'll tell you all about it.


You people come up with the AGW ratio yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people come up with the AGW ratio yet?


Are you talking to me? Is this something you think you asked me before or do we all look the same to you? I'm not interested in your games.


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you talking to me? Is this something you think you asked me before or do we all look the same to you? I'm not interested in your games.


I gave him information from which one could calculate a rough approximation of the limit of the value, but you know about Izzy and math ---


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you talking to me? Is this something you think you asked me before or do we all look the same to you? I'm not interested in your games.


You people are you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you talking to me? Is this something you think you asked me before or do we all look the same to you? I'm not interested in your games.


Same answer as the rest of you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are you people.


E-readers, the lot of them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> E-readers, the lot of them.


You seem to have a very tough time excepting the fact that your very narrow, and vastly in the minority view (on all things), isn't widely excepted in here or anywhere else, but you'll always have and be in the nono fan club.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to have a very tough time excepting the fact that your very narrow, and vastly in the minority view (on all things), isn't widely excepted in here or anywhere else, but you'll always have and be in the nono fan club.


Must you always be so long winded? Baaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to have a very tough time excepting the fact that your very narrow, and vastly in the minority view (on all things), isn't widely excepted in here or anywhere else, but you'll always have and be in the nono fan club.


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to have a very tough time excepting the fact that your very narrow, and vastly in the minority view (on all things), isn't widely *accepted* in here or anywhere else, but you'll always have and be in the nono fan club.


youʻre welcome.  And noʻs is smarter than you, you old wind bag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Must you always be so long winded? Baaaaaaaaa!


These dopes love the babble, I am sure they do it in here because their husbands won't have it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These dopes love the babble, I am sure they do it in here because their husbands won't have it.


They like things that are widely accepted.  Itʻs the progressive way.  The way of the sheeple.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

http://principia-scientific.org/ice-growing-poles-global-warming-theories-implode/ …


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://principia-scientific.org/ice-growing-poles-global-warming-theories-implode/ …


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Baaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Must you always be so long winded? Baaaaaaaaa!


Oh sorry, I forgot about your attention span.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They like things that are widely accepted.  Itʻs the progressive way.  The way of the sheeple.


Oh, you mean facts that have been researched and gone through peer review, yes, yes I do prefer those over the opinion of a drop out plumber, a government cubical farm clog (who spends his time on the clock we all pay for posting in here) or any of the other insane clown posse members in here . . . opinions courtesy of the corporate interests best served by promoting said opinions . . . over and over and over again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, you mean facts that have been researched and gone through peer review, yes, yes I do prefer those over the opinion of a drop out plumber, a government cubical farm clog (who spends his time on the clock we all pay for posting in here) or any of the other insane clown posse members in here . . . opinions courtesy of the corporate interests best served by promoting said opinions . . . over and over and over again.


Can you be more idiotic? Union boy. At least they are our own, not what the boss tells us.
Oh man, can you spew the Bull Shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you be more idiotic? Union boy. At least they are our own, not what the boss tells us.
> Oh man, can you spew the Bull Shit.


His BS is repetitive, like sheep noise.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you be more idiotic? Union boy. At least they are our own, not what the boss tells us.
> Oh man, can you spew the Bull Shit.


Are you denying that on just about every issue imaginable you and yours side with corporate interests?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you denying that on just about every issue imaginable you and yours side with corporate interests?


Large-scale corporate interests. On every issue. Oil, pharma, insurance, big banks. It's safe..."what's good for General Motors is good for the country."


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder what reversed that trend? Probably that evil rapscallion A.G. with his hideous weather machine! Ask nono, he'll tell you all about it.


*Greedy Democrats ( Al " Jabba The Hutt " Gore is one. ) changed the *
*narrative, but the globe continued as it always has and will.*

*Your Welcome. *



Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to have a very tough time excepting the fact that your very narrow, and vastly in the minority view (on all things), isn't widely excepted in here or anywhere else, but you'll always have and be in the nono fan club.


*Your Democratic world is crumbling in on you, I can *
*tell by the escalating desperation in each new post.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Large-scale corporate interests. On every issue. Oil, pharma, insurance, big banks. It's safe..."what's good for General Motors is good for the country."


How's your car running? Drive it today?


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 127254, member: 1707"

Oh, you mean facts that have been researched and gone through peer review,
*Soros/Progressive funded would be your source.*

yes, yes I do prefer those over the opinion of a drop out plumber,
*That Plumber works circles around you, and has the character to prove it.*

a government cubical farm clog (who spends his time on the clock we all pay for posting in here)
*Well slap the dog.....He's bitchin about Wez....oh that's Great !*

or any of the other *insane clown posse* members in here . . . *You Called ?*

opinions courtesy of the corporate interests best served by promoting said opinions
*Soros funded opinions/distractions and regurgitated to the point that we can smell them *
*before you cucks type them.....*


. . . over and over and over again.
*Yes....That is your posts. Over and over and over again.*

/QUOTE


*Uranium One is Canadian is Russian is Criminal is Hillary Rodham Clinton is Barry Soetoro is James Comey.....*

*Is going to be the " Harvey Weinstein " of the Democratic Party.....*

*The Pedophilia Scandal of the Clinton's and the Democratic Party is going to be the saw cut cut that*
*breaks the box WIDE Open !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> How's your car running? Drive it today?



*Ask him if he's transferred the $ 10,000.00.......*

*He's a little butt hurt after falling on a metal post .....*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> How's your car running? Drive it today?


Your last two posts, the one about HRC being "cleared" and this one, are really dumb.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Your last two posts, the one about HRC being "cleared" and this one, are really dumb.


Thanks. Keep trying.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Your last two posts, the one about HRC being "cleared" and this one, are really dumb.



*You posted yourself ?*


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2017)

How to solve the climate problem -- ban anyone from talking about it --

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/epa-scientists-talks_us_59ed4d37e4b00f08619f953c?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

espola said:


> How to solve the climate problem -- ban anyone from talking about it --
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/epa-scientists-talks_us_59ed4d37e4b00f08619f953c?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


really wild.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

espola said:


> How to solve the climate problem -- ban anyone from talking about it --
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/epa-scientists-talks_us_59ed4d37e4b00f08619f953c?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009



*We start with you.....a twenty year experiment. Fines forth coming !*


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

espola said:


> How to solve the climate problem -- ban anyone from talking about it --
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/epa-scientists-talks_us_59ed4d37e4b00f08619f953c?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


Idiocracy.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Idiocracy.



*Shhhhhsh........that's too revealing about you.*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sep 2017, GISTEMP, Northern Hemisphere, red points since beginning of the thread


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 24, 2017)

4 yr window, curve fit 1880 to present +/- forcing term.
Moons and Junes and Ferris wheels


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Sep 2017, GISTEMP, Northern Hemisphere, red points since beginning of the thread
> 
> View attachment 1592


Why is there only 9 data points since the beginning of the thread?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> 4 yr window, curve fit 1880 to present +/- forcing term.
> Moons and Junes and Ferris wheels
> 
> View attachment 1593


What does this mean?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why is there only 9 data points since the beginning of the thread?


count them on the graph in post 5928.  there is better separation.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does this mean?


it is easier to understand looking at the entire historical sequence.


----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

Wonder if this will be the hottest October, sure feels like it locally...no idea what the rest of the globe is seeing.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 25, 2017)

What is the simplest equation that encompasses the historical GISTEMP sequence?  I decided to play with it for the heck of it.  The number of terms in the equation needed to represent the data tells you something about composite forcings.  

Turns out even just two terms does an OK job.  The first term is a sine wave set to oscillate with a yearly periodicity and an amplitude of about +/- 1°C.  That captures seasonal change.  Just that term is the green line.

The second term is a forcing term added on top of the seasonal oscillation.  That's the brown line. With the exception of the 1930's warming and 60's-70's cooling periods (must have forgotten to fake those out) one exponential term captures the entire historical data set pretty well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wonder if this will be the hottest October, sure feels like it locally...no idea what the rest of the globe is seeing.


Sounds  like a good time for a climate March instead of being inside enjoying your nice air conditioning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> it is easier to understand looking at the entire historical sequence.
> 
> View attachment 1595


What are we understanding?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What are we understanding?


It's getting hotter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> It's getting hotter.


And?  What should you do about it?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What are we understanding?


Who is this "we"?  You're not getting all warm, fuzzy and collectivist on me I hope.   I would imagine the range of agendas is fairly broad.


----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And?  What should you do about it?


Stop rejecting Science.

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/why-republicans-still-reject-the-science-of-global-warming-w448023

*Why Republicans Still Reject the Science of Global Warming*
Only one major political party in the world denies climate change, and it's in charge of the most important political body in the world


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> it is easier to understand looking at the entire historical sequence.
> 
> View attachment 1595


Your red shaded area should have a hump in it between 1920 and 1950 according to the data points.
It should also have a flattening after 2000.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> count them on the graph in post 5928.  there is better separation.


There are 14 on 5928.
What is the trend since the beginning of the thread?
You chart seems to show 2017 being cooler than 2016.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are 14 on 5928.
> What is the trend since the beginning of the thread?
> You chart seems to show 2017 being cooler than 2016.


How perceptive.  And warmer than 2015.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wonder if this will be the hottest October, sure feels like it locally...no idea what the rest of the globe is seeing.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> How perceptive.  And warmer than 2015.



Coocoo....


----------



## Fact (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> How perceptive.  And warmer than 2015.


Oh good you awoke from your nap.

Of course you are right.  The earth is in a period of global warming as I am sure you can recall that we are warmer than the Ice Age.


----------



## Fact (Oct 25, 2017)

Google John Coleman and watch his YouTube video.  He breaks it down for simpletons.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Fact said:


> Oh good you awoke from your nap.
> 
> Of course you are right.  The earth is in a period of global warming as I am sure you can recall that we are warmer than the Ice Age.


Only assholes try to make points by mocking someone's age.

For several hundred years leading up to 1850, the global temperature was remarkably stable, oscillating slowly with minor excursions up and down.  That was just abut the inflection point in the use of coal, then oil, and now natural gas to power our industries and transportation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Only assholes try to make points by mocking someone's age.
> 
> For several hundred years leading up to 1850, the global temperature was remarkably stable, oscillating slowly with minor excursions up and down.  That was just abut the inflection point in the use of coal, then oil, and now natural gas to power our industries and transportation.


Why would a stable climate be remarkable?
I'll tell you why.
Climate is not, and never has been, "stable".


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would a stable climate be remarkable?
> I'll tell you why.
> Climate is not, and never has been, "stable".


As far back as we can extract temperature data, it has never been this unstable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> As far back as we can extract temperature data, it has never been this unstable.


Then it is not unstable now.
You used the root word, "remarkable".
Do you know what that means?

I put the word "stable" in quotes for a reason.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then it is not unstable now.
> You used the word, "remarkable".
> Do you know what that means?


You used the word "unstable".  Do you know what that means?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> You used the word "unstable".  Do you know what that means?


I do.
I also know how unremarkable your argument is.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I do.
> I also know how unremarkable your argument is.


I have to admire your persistence in not losing heart despite always being the court jester in climate discussions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> I have to admire your persistence in not losing heart despite always being the court jester in climate discussions.


What is "remarkable "about climate stability?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is "remarkable "about climate stability?


Despite natural perturbations driven by rare events like extreme sunspot activity or closely-spaced volcanic eruption, global temperatures tended to fall back to the long-term mean.  Take for example the year 1816, known in much of the Northern Hemisphere where agriculture and commerce depended on warm summer growing season as The Year Without a Summer or Eighteen Hundred and Froze to Death.  Crops failed in the northeast US and much of Europe, with killer frosts into June.  Some farms could not even harvest enough hay to support their livestock through the winter, so a lot of herds were culled or just died of starvation and malnutrition.  1817 was more or less back to normal, and by 1820 most rural settlements had recovered.

The precipitating event to that freeze was the 1815 eruption of Mount Tambora in the Dutch East Indies, one of the largest eruptions in recorded history, causing over 10,000 deaths in its vicinity, following closely on a similar but smaller eruption of Mayon in the Philippine Islands.  Both of those eruptions pumped dust and sulfurous aerosols high into the atmosphere where they circulated around the world, eventually dimming the light and heat of the sun for a couple of years.


----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

Fact said:


> Google John Coleman and watch his YouTube video.  He breaks it down for simpletons.


https://www.snopes.com/politics/science/coleman.asp

*Weather Channel Founder on Climate Change*
*Comments by Weather Channel co-founder John Coleman supposedly refute global warming. Are his remarks an accurate analysis of climate change?*

*Critics of Coleman who do study and work in the field of climate science have produced detailed line-by-line rebuttals of his arguments against global warming.



*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.snopes.com/politics/science/coleman.asp
> 
> *Weather Channel Founder on Climate Change*
> *Comments by Weather Channel co-founder John Coleman supposedly refute global warming. Are his remarks an accurate analysis of climate change?*
> ...


Snopes is your God.
Lol.


----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Snopes is your God.
> Lol.


This better?

http://www.uscentrist.org/platform/positions/environment/context-environment/john_coleman/the-amazing-story-behind-the-global-warming-scam


----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Snopes is your God.
> Lol.


Maybe I should post only fee.org links?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would a stable climate be remarkable?
> I'll tell you why.
> Climate is not, and never has been, "stable".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> This better?
> 
> http://www.uscentrist.org/platform/positions/environment/context-environment/john_coleman/the-amazing-story-behind-the-global-warming-scam


Free country.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Fact said:


> Google John Coleman and watch his YouTube video.  He breaks it down for simpletons.


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

You people can believe whatever you want.
Im not gonna try and make you change.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Snopes is your God.
> Lol.


What did Snopes get wrong?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> What did Snopes get wrong?


God is all knowing.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people can believe whatever you want.
> Im not gonna try and make you change.


I will believe the data that conscientious scientists all over the world are gathering.  I will believe that the Arrhenius equations relating atmospheric CO2 concentration to global temperature are correct, since they have been confirmed by laboratory and field measurements and experiments.  I will believe that there are a lot of opponents to those views because they fear that the logical reaction to the observed causes of climate change may cause them some financial distress, so much so that they are willing to finance bullshit propaganda hoping that they can convince enough gullible suckers to be able to paralyze the political response.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> I will believe the data that conscientious scientists all over the world are gathering.  I will believe that the Arrhenius equations relating atmospheric CO2 concentration to global temperature are correct, since they have been confirmed by laboratory and field measurements and experiments.  I will believe that there are a lot of opponents to those views because they fear that the logical reaction to the observed causes of climate change may cause them some financial distress, so much so that they are willing to finance bullshit propaganda hoping that they can convince enough gullible suckers to be able to paralyze the political response.


Very sensitive post.
Are you ok?

You are free to believe whatever you want.
Free country.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wonder if this will be the hottest October, sure feels like it locally...no idea what the rest of the globe is seeing.


Easy to check these sorts of ranking questions here.  Overall, hot summer in the west.  For CA,  Aug 2017 hottest on record, Jun-Aug 2017 hottest 3 month summer on record, and looks like Jun-Sep also hottest on record.   

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/temp-and-precip/climatological-rankings/index.php?periods[]=4&parameter=tavg&state=4&div=0&month=9&year=2017#ranks-form


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your red shaded area should have a hump in it between 1920 and 1950 according to the data points.


As I said, the forcing term does not encompass the 30's warming/60's-70's cooling.  There were clearly other forcings involved during those periods.  They are interesting, but, as far as I know, they have not come up on our little....whatever we want to call it.



Ricky Fandango said:


> It should also have a flattening after 2000.


Polynomial regression says no.  Of course, you are welcome to download the data and do your own analysis.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Easy to check these sorts of ranking questions here.  Overall, hot summer in the west.  For CA,  Aug 2017 hottest on record, Jun-Aug 2017 hottest 3 month summer on record, and looks like Jun-Sep also hottest on record.
> 
> https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/temp-and-precip/climatological-rankings/index.php?periods[]=4&parameter=tavg&state=4&div=0&month=9&year=2017#ranks-form


Record coolest 1903
Record warmest 1936


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> As I said, the forcing term does not encompass the 30's warming/60's-70's cooling.  There were clearly other forcings involved during those periods.  They are interesting, but, as far as I know, they have not come up on our little....whatever we want to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> Polynomial regression says no.  Of course, you are welcome to download the data and do your own analysis.


The graph you posted is fine.
My observation is not exceptional, its just what I see.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are 14 on 5928.
> What is the trend since the beginning of the thread?
> You chart seems to show 2017 being cooler than 2016.


With the exception of the 30's warming/60's-70's cooling cycle mentioned earlier, the trend can be described as 
y = 0.3sin(6.3x) + 5.0E10-7 10(EXP)3.  That's the point.

2016 was a strong El Nino year, which has a big effect on NH.  That is a probable explanation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> With the exception of the 30's warming/60's-70's cooling cycle mentioned earlier, the trend can be described as
> y = 0.3sin(6.3x) + 5.0E10-7 10(EXP)3.  That's the point.
> 
> 2016 was a strong El Nino year, which has a big effect on NH.  That is a probable explanation.


I can look at the graphic and see the data points.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your red shaded area should have a hump in it between 1920 and 1950 according to the data points.
> It should also have a flattening after 2000.


Why "should"?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Record coolest 1903
> Record warmest 1936


Referring to what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Referring to what?


Contiguous USA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Why "should"?


Because it should.
Look at the data posted.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Because it should.
> Look at the data posted.


That looks like it would need another function and coefficient to be factored in.  What do you suggest?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> That looks like it would need another function and coefficient to be factored in.  What do you suggest?


Perhaps adding a sine with one cycle starting from 1880 ending about now, maximum in mid-30s and minimum mid-60s, with the time scale contorted to match those extremes, and coefficient to match the variation from the previous set of functions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Perhaps adding a sine with one cycle starting from 1880 ending about now, maximum in mid-30s and minimum mid-60s, with the time scale contorted to match those extremes, and coefficient to match the variation from the previous set of functions.


The red shaded area transposed over the chart as some sort of trend.
I said, "the red shaded area".

Good God, espola.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The red shaded area transposed over the chart as some sort of trend.
> I said, "the red shaded area".
> 
> Good God, espola.


That's what I said.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 129786, member: 3" Only assholes try to make points by mocking someone's age.

For several hundred years leading up to 1850,

*LIAR LIAR LIAR *
*LIAR LIAR LIAR*
*LIAR LIAR LIAR*
*LIAR LIAR LIAR !*

*Mutha Fuckin LIAR !*

*You absolutely cannot back up that statement and you damn well know it...*

*Fuckin LIAR !*


the global temperature was remarkably stable,
*BULLSHIT ! Where do you come up with such shit ?*
*You have absolutely NO data to back that up....NONE !*


oscillating slowly with minor excursions up and down.  That was just abut the inflection point in the use of coal, then oil, and now natural gas to power our industries and transportation.

*This is Horse Shit.......You should slap the shit out of your self .....*

/QUOTE


*Fuck Me.....I'm the Biggest Asshole on this Forum..and Proud of it !*

*You Old Geriatric Fuck.*

*......LIAR !*


*Where did you get the Calibrated Data ?*
*Who used a baseline calibration for the Data ?*
*Who calibrated the instruments ?*
*Who sampled the Weather Data and set a base line ?*
*How do you take into consideration very fouled work ?*
*Before the 1700's they used alcohol.*
*After the 1700's they used red wine.*
*Anders Celsius set a scale of 0 - 100 in the middle 1700's*
*The Kelvin scale wasn't until mid 1800's*
*This didn't happen til (1915 —J.C. Stevens - Chart Recorder (first chart recorder for environmental monitoring)*


*Seriously how do you continually pull shit out of your ass and live with your self......*

*What a Dick.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> That's what I said.


*Shut Up LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

One of the earliest pressure measuring instruments is still in wide use today because of its inherent accuracy and simplicity of operation. It's the U-tube manometer, which is a U-shaped glass tube partially filled with liquid. This manometer has no moving parts and requires no calibration. Manometry measurements are functions of gravity and the liquid's density, both physical properties that make the U-tube manometer a NIST standard for accuracy.








Manometers are both pressure measurement instruments and calibration standards. They range from simple U-tubes and wells filled with liquid to portable digital instruments with a computer interface.
As shown in Figure 1, with each leg of a U-tube manometer exposed to the atmosphere, the height of liquid in the columns is equal. Using this point as a reference and connecting each leg to an unknown pressure, the difference in column heights indicates the difference in pressures (see Figure 2).









Figure 1. With both legs of a U-tube manometer open to the atmosphere or subjected to the same pressure, the liquid maintains the same level in each leg, establishing a zero reference.    

	
	
		
		
	


	




Figure 2. With a greater pressure applied to the left side of a U-tube manometer, the liquid lowers in the left leg and rises in the right leg. The liquid moves until the unit weight of the liquid, as indicated by h, exactly balances the pressure.
The fundamental relationship for pressure expressed by a liquid column is:



Δp = P2-P1 = ρgh (1)
where:



Δp  = differential pressure
P1 = pressure at the low-pressure connection
P2 = pressure at the high-pressure connection
ρ = density of the indicating fluid (at a specific temperature)
g = acceleration of gravity (at a specific latitude and elevation)
h = difference in column heights
The resulting pressure is the difference between forces exerted per unit of surface area of the liquid columns, with pounds per square inch (psi) or newtons per square meter (pascals) as the units. The manometer is so often used to measure pressure that the difference in column heights is also a common unit. This is expressed in inches or centimeters of water or mercury at a specific temperature, which can be changed to standard units of pressure with a conversion table.

All pressure measurements are differential. The reference can be zero absolute pressure (a total vacuum), atmospheric pressure (the barometric pressure), or another pressure. With one leg of a manometer open to the atmosphere (see Figure 3A), the measured pressure is that which exceeds atmospheric pressure, which at sea level is 14.7 psi, 101.3 kPa, or 76 cmHg.








Figure 3. Gauge pressure is a measurement relative to atmospheric pressure and it varies with the barometric reading. A gauge pressure measurement is positive when the unknown pressure exceeds atmospheric pressure (A), and is negative when the unknown pressure is less than atmospheric pressure (B).
This measurement is called gauge pressure, and the relationship for a positive pressure is expressed by:



absolute pressure = atmospheric pressure + positive gauge pressure (2)
For a negative pressure (vacuum) measurement (see Figure 3B), the column heights reverse and the relationship is expressed by:



absolute pressure = atmospheric pressure + negative gauge pressure (3)
These pressure relationships are shown in Figure 4.








Figure 4. A graphical representation of positive and negative gauge pressure shows the differential aspect of all pressure measurements, where gauge pressure is the difference between absolute pressure and atmospheric pressure.







Figure 5. In a sealed-tube manometer, the pressure reference is a vacuum, or zero absolute pressure. The most common form of a sealed-tube manometer is the conventional mercury barometer used to measure atmospheric pressure.
A manometer can be designed to directly measure absolute pressure. The manometer in Figure 5 measures the pressure compared to zero absolute pressure in a sealed leg above a mercury column. The most common form of this manometer is the conventional mercury barometer used to measure atmospheric pressure. With just one connection, this configuration can measure pressures above and below atmospheric pressure.

*Variations on the U-Tube Manometer*
The differential pressure is always the difference in column heights, regardless of the size or shape of the tubes. As shown in Figure 6A, the legs of both manometers are open to the atmosphere and the indicating fluids are at the same level. Connecting the same pressure to the left leg of each manometer causes its level to lower. Because of the variation in volume in the manometer legs, the fluid in each column moves a different distance. However, the difference between the fluid levels in both manometers is identical (see Figure 6B).








Figure 6. The pressure reading is always the difference between fluid heights, regardless of the tube sizes. With both manometer legs open to the atmosphere, the fluid levels are the same (A). With an equal positive pressure applied to one leg of each manometer, the fluid levels differ, but the distance between the fluid heights is the same.







Figure 7. In a well-type manometer, the cross-sectional area of one leg (the well) is much larger than the other leg. When pressure is applied to the well, the fluid lowers only slightly compared to the fluid rise in the other leg.
Carrying this variation in tube sizes further is the well-type (or reservoir) manometer (see Figure 7). As pressure is applied to the well, the level falls slightly as compared to the level rise in the column. By compensating the column's scale graduations to correct for the well drop, it is possible to make a direct reading of differential pressure. There are connection guidelines placed on well-type manometers, compared to the U-tube style:


Connect pressures higher than atmospheric to the well; connect pressures lower than atmospheric to the tube.
For differential measurements, connect the higher pressure to the well.
For raised-well manometers, the well connection can be used for gauge and vacuum measurements.
A variation of the well-type manometer is the inclined-tube (or draft gauge) manometer in Figure 8. With an inclined indicating tube, 1 in. of a vertical rise is stretched over several inches of scale length. The inclined-tube manometer has better sensitivity and resolution for low pressures.








Figure 8. Low pressure and low differentials are better handled with an inclined-tube manometer, where 1 in. of vertical liquid height can be stretched to 12 in. of scale length.
*Indicating Fluids*
Liquid manometers measure differential pressure by balancing the weight of a liquid between two pressures. Light liquids such as water can measure small pressure differences; mercury or other heavy liquids are used for large pressure differences. For an indicating fluid 3 times heavier than water, the pressure measurement range is 3 times greater, but the resolution is reduced.

Indicating fluids can be colored water, oil, benzenes, bromides, and pure mercury. When selecting an indicating fluid, check the specifications for specific gravity, operating temperature range, vapor pressure, and flash point. Corrosive properties, solubility, and toxicity are also considerations.

*Digital Manometers*
A liquid manometer has limitations. Glass tubing, indicating fluids, and level mounting requirements are more suited to a laboratory than the field. Also, it cannot be interfaced with a computer or PLC. Such limitations can be overcome with digital manometers. These microprocessor-based instruments are available in convenient, portable sizes for ease of use in the field, or in panel or stand-alone mounting styles, with outputs for controlling a process or transferring measurement data.

Variations from standard conditions of density and gravity must be compensated for manually when making pressure measurements with liquid manometers. This is easier with digital manometers, because some of the correction factors for liquid manometers can be ignored and others can be compensated for in software.

With dual ports, swapping sensors is all that is needed to change among differential, gauge and absolute pressure measurements.

Other common features of digital manometers include:


Onboard memory for data logging or storing min./max. readings
Averaging a number of readings to dampen pressure pulses
Higher accuracy digital manometers are used to calibrate pressure transmitters and other pressure instrumentation in the field. Digital calibrators are faster and simpler as they require no boxes, gas cylinders, regulators, or weights to set up and have no special platforms or critical leveling requirements. Further comparisons of liquid and digital manometer specifications are shown in Table


----------



## Fact (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.snopes.com/politics/science/coleman.asp
> 
> *Weather Channel Founder on Climate Change*
> *Comments by Weather Channel co-founder John Coleman supposedly refute global warming. Are his remarks an accurate analysis of climate change?*
> ...


Any idiot can come up with rebuttals line by line but that does not mean it is right.  Just like you he lies line by line.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Fact said:


> Any idiot can come up with rebuttals line by line but that does not mean it is right.  Just like you he lies line by line.


We look forward to your rebuttal with cited sources.  Surely you don't intend for us to take your opinion alone on this matter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> We look forward to your rebuttal with cited sources.  Surely you don't intend for us to take your opinion alone on this matter?


His opinion is as good as anyone's and better than yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

TheBlaze

‘I am a failure’: Bill Nye admits his leftist climate change crusades have utterly failed
AMP - 18 hours ago


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/10/25/i-am-a-failure-bill-nye-admits-his-leftist-climate-change-crusades-have-utterly-failed/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjS86L1ko7XAhUX8WMKHctAA64QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw0VL8Krsr2ZSvJgD17rz31f


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Who is this "we"?  You're not getting all warm, fuzzy and collectivist on me I hope.   I would imagine the range of agendas is fairly broad.


97% of the agendas seems to me, warm, fuzzy, and collectivist.  But too warm for a climate march these last couple of days.  97% of the collectivist were probably enjoying the climate change that AC brings.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stop rejecting Science.
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/why-republicans-still-reject-the-science-of-global-warming-w448023
> 
> ...


You rolling out your hollow log masquerading as a rabbit hole again?  Go on snopologist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> We look forward to your rebuttal with cited sources.  Surely you don't intend for us to take your opinion alone on this matter?


Baaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> We look forward to your rebuttal with cited sources.  Surely you don't intend for us to take your opinion alone on this matter?


nono seems to be branching out . . . same syntax, different names.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Baaaaaaaaa!


Are you crying again little lamb?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying again little lamb?


Just wagging the dog.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> His opinion is as good...


Exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You rolling out your hollow log masquerading as a rabbit hole again?  Go on snopologist.


That was definitely a classic IZ slap.


----------



## Fact (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> We look forward to your rebuttal with cited sources.  Surely you don't intend for us to take your opinion alone on this matter?


I don't intend for you to take anyone's opinion as you are too dense.  I only provided John  Coleman's information in case you simpletons choose to educate yourselves.  I bet you did not even listen to his report before you tried to find counter-arguments
because you are so closed minded?  

Not wasting my time on losers like you although it facinates me the time all of you spend on these threads.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 26, 2017)

Fact said:


> I don't intend for you to take anyone's opinion as you are too dense.  I only provided John  Coleman's information in case you simpletons choose to educate yourselves.  I bet you did not even listen to his report before you tried to find counter-arguments
> because you are so closed minded?
> 
> Not wasting my time on losers like you although it facinates me the time all of you spend on these threads.


Fascinating huh. That's why you're  here son. Now run long.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Fact said:


> you are too dense
> you simpletons
> you are so closed minded
> losers like you


You spend a lot of time on ad hominem that you could be spending actually backing up your opinions.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> You spend a lot of time on ad hominem that you could be spending actually backing up your opinions.


not only that, but that was one weak-ass attempt at a haiku. Hey Fact, step it up or get lost.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Fascinating huh. That's why you're  here son. Now run long.


He is on our side bear.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is on our side bear.


Divide America, just like you ignorant lord dump.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Fact said:


> I don't intend for you to take anyone's opinion as you are too dense.  I only provided John  Coleman's information in case you simpletons choose to educate yourselves.  I bet you did not even listen to his report before you tried to find counter-arguments
> because you are so closed minded?
> 
> Not wasting my time on losers like you although it facinates me the time all of you spend on these threads.


Coleman's nonsense has been discussed here several times before.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is on our side bear.


He's below average for "your side".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Divide America, just like you ignorant lord dump.


The Kenyan was the most divisive president is US history, thankfully Mr Trump is righting many of his lawless ways.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Kenyan was the most divisive president is US history, thankfully Mr Trump is righting many of his lawless ways.


Only in the mind of racists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only in the mind of racists.


I thought the Kenyan was white? Is he not?


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Because it should.
> Look at the data posted.


What do you mean by "flattening after 2000"?


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought the Kenyan was white? Is he not?


Spoken like the racist you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Spoken like the racist you are.


What color is he?


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What color is he?


Call him a Kenyan some more...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only in the mind of racists.


Ever been to Baltimore?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Call him a Kenyan some more...


Are you disputing his Kenyan blood?


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ever been to Baltimore?


Yup, never been to Ferguson though, not sure what that has to do with BO?


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you disputing his Kenyan blood?


What does blood have to do with anything?


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Only people I've ever heard refer to BO as a "Kenyan" are racist pieces of trash, like you Gay Joe.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only people I've ever heard refer to BO as a "Kenyan" are racist pieces of trash, like you Gay Joe.


Joe’s really pissed that a guy who was 50% black got elected president. Joe is probably close to 80% white and he never got elected to anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only people I've ever heard refer to BO as a "Kenyan" are racist pieces of trash, like you Gay Joe.


I don't know why you are playing dumb, or not. Where is the bastards father from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe’s really pissed that a guy who was 50% black got elected president. Joe is probably close to 80% white and he never got elected to anything.


I don't care what color he is, I just am amazed he and you people refer to him as black when he is more white than black. Politically expedient, I guess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only people I've ever heard refer to BO as a "Kenyan" are racist pieces of trash, like you Gay Joe.


Obama's brother is a racist piece of trash?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only in the mind of racists.


Why are you so worried about what I call Obama? You aren't 1/2 white, are you?


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care what color he is, I just am amazed he and you people refer to him as black when he is more white than black. Politically expedient, I guess.


Old American custom --

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-drop_rule


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you so worried about what I call Obama? You aren't 1/2 white, are you?


Worried?  I don't spend even one moment worrying about your dumb racist ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Worried?  I don't spend even one moment worrying about your dumb racist ass.


You are lying your ass off.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are lying your ass off.


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Snopes Tried to Fact-Check Me on Global Warming. Here’s My Reply…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar


It's ok Wez, everyone knows I own your pathetic, fat ass.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's ok Wez, everyone knows I own your pathetic, fat ass.


You forgot short bald and dickless, you racist piece of trash.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snopes Tried to Fact-Check Me on Global Warming. Here’s My Reply…


Sucker.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snopes Tried to Fact-Check Me on Global Warming. Here’s My Reply…


Did you read this?  The answer is no.

Let me enlighten you.  The author spent no time actually refuting or explaining how he came to his conclusions, pointing out which articles said what...instead the entire article is an editorial meant to play on the emotions of chumps like you Gay Joe.

You sir, are being lied to, all day, every day and you proudly embrace those lies.

What "feels right" is way more important to you and dump supporters, than what actually is right.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

As long as an article insults the left, it is believed, 100%.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> As long as an article insults the left, it is believed, 100%.


That's a lesson learned by those on the right, taught by those on the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you read this?  The answer is no.
> 
> Let me enlighten you.  The author spent no time actually refuting or explaining how he came to his conclusions, pointing out which articles said what...instead the entire article is an editorial meant to play on the emotions of chumps like you Gay Joe.
> 
> ...


Of course I did, he has the same opinion of snopes and it's users as I.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> As long as an article insults the left, it is believed, 100%.


No it’s not.  Pay attention.  Only 3% believe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you read this?  The answer is no.
> 
> Let me enlighten you.  The author spent no time actually refuting or explaining how he came to his conclusions, pointing out which articles said what...instead the entire article is an editorial meant to play on the emotions of chumps like you Gay Joe.
> 
> ...


At least act like you’re a part of the 97%.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Baaaaaaaa.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's a lesson learned by those on the right, taught by those on the left.


That makes no sense.  Yes, I laugh when articles insult the idiotic actions of the right, but if the article is not factually accurate, it gets thrown out and dismissed.

No so when someone on the right (obviously not everyone) posts an article.  It's the insult that matters, the accuracy of the article is mostly meaningless.

dump has proven that over and over.  Truth and reality are not important, it's all about what people want to be right, not what is right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> That makes no sense.  Yes, I laugh when articles insult the idiotic actions of the right, but if the article is not factually accurate, it gets thrown out and dismissed.
> 
> No so when someone on the right (obviously not everyone) posts an article.  It's the insult that matters, the accuracy of the article is mostly meaningless.
> 
> dump has proven that over and over.  Truth and reality are not important, it's all about what people want to be right, not what is right.


Your Snopology on full display.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course I did, he has the same opinion of snopes and it's users as I.


...its...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Old American custom --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-drop_rule


Humankind originated in Africa, we are all humans (well most fit that classification).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> As long as an article insults the left, it is believed, 100%.


I that carries over to any and all subjects . . . that's all they want, just a moment in the sun before they are forced back under their rocks by intelligent, thoughtful people . . . you know, those with commonsense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Humankind originated in Africa, we are all humans (well most fit that classification).


The sheeple origins are fairly recent though.  Baaaaaaa!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I that carries over to any and all subjects . . . that's all they want, just a moment in the sun before they are forced back under their rocks by intelligent, thoughtful people . . . you know, those with commonsense.


Moment in the sun.....wtf....good lord.


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono seems to be branching out . . . same syntax, different names.



*There's only one " Me ", the TRUTH is branching out exponentially and it *
*has your panties all bunched in a knot....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *I that carries* over to any and all subjects . . . that's all they want, just a moment in the sun before they are forced back under their rocks by intelligent, thoughtful people . . . you know, those with commonsense.


Intelligent indeed. lol


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Divide America, just like you ignorant lord dump.



*Oh NO !*

*You Lemming and your now defunct Leader get the *
*credit for " Dividing " America, we are bringing the *
*people back together but the act of removing the TIT*
*from your mouths is proving to be very difficult.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you so worried about what I call Obama? You aren't 1/2 white, are you?


*No.....He's 3/4 Pussy and 1/4 Human.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Humankind originated in Africa, we are all humans (well most fit that classification).


*How do you know for sure we " all ' originated in Africa ?*
*With out definitive Proof you're just pushing a narrative*
*that's easy for you to " Swallow " from the PC Soup !!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

The István Markó Interview: Possibly the Best Thing You Will Ever Read on Global Warming. Pt 1: The Science.
AMP - 11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/28/the-istvan-marko-interview-possibly-the-best-thing-you-will-ever-read-on-global-warming-pt-1-the-science/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjxoqjAqJTXAhXJKCYKHZ4xC2MQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw1FsrHUkUlwo2e-DDZRcbKb
*Maybe the biggest of all the lies put out by the global warming scaremongers is that the science is on their side. No it isn’t. And if you’re in any doubt at all you should read this interview with the brilliant scientist István Markó. It tells you all you need to know about the science of global warming.*
_
Dr. Markó, who sadly died earlier this year aged only 61, was a professor and researcher in organic chemistry at the Université Catholique de Louvain, Belgium’s largest French-speaking university. More importantly for the purposes of this interview, he was one of the world’s most outspoken and well-informed climate skeptics, who contributed to several articles on the subject for Breitbart News.

Before he died, he gave an extensive interview to the French journalist Grégoire Canlorbe. Here are highlights of the English translation. As you’ll see, he doesn’t pull his punches.

*CO2 is not – and has never been a poison*

Each of our exhalations, each of our breaths, emits an astronomical quantity of CO2 proportionate to that in the atmosphere (some >40,000 ppm); and it is very clear that the air we expire does not kill anyone standing in front of us. What must be understood, besides, is that CO2 is the elementary food of plants. Without CO2 there would be no plants, and without plants there would be no oxygen and therefore no humans.

*Plants love CO2. That’s why the planet is greening*


Plants need CO2, water, and daylight. These are the mechanisms of photosynthesis, to generate the sugars that will provide them with staple food and building blocks. That fundamental fact of botany is one of the primary reasons why anyone who is sincerely committed to the preservation of the “natural world” should abstain from demonizing CO2. Over the last 30 years, there has been a gradual increase in the CO2 level. But what is also observed is that despite deforestation, the planet’s vegetation has grown by about 20 percent. This expansion of vegetation on the planet, nature lovers largely owe it to the increase in the concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere.

*There have been periods where the CO2 concentration was many times higher than now. Life thrived.*

During the Jurassic, Triassic, and so on, the CO2 level rose to values sometimes of the order of 7000, 8000, 9000 ppm, which considerably exceeds the paltry 400 ppm that we have today. Not only did life exist in those far-off times when CO2 was so present in large concentration in the atmosphere, but plants such as ferns commonly attained heights of 25 meters. Reciprocally, far from benefiting the current vegetation, the reduction of the presence of CO2 in the atmosphere would be likely to compromise the health, and even the survival, of numerous plants. To fall below the threshold of 280 or 240 ppm would plainly lead to the extinction of a large variety of our vegetal species.

*Animals need CO2 too. And by the way – forests are not the ‘lungs of the earth’…*

In addition, our relentless crusade to reduce CO2 could be more harmful to nature as plants are not the only organisms to base their nutrition on CO2. Phytoplankton species also feed on CO2, using carbon from CO2 as a building unit and releasing oxygen. By the way, it is worth remembering that ~70 percent of the oxygen present today in the atmosphere comes from phytoplankton, not trees. Contrary to common belief, it is not the forests, but the oceans, that constitute the “lungs” of the earth._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

*It is not true that CO2 has a major greenhouse effect. Reports of its influence have been exaggerated*

It is worth remembering here too that CO2 is a minor gas. Today it represents only 0.04 percent of the composition of the air; and its greenhouse effect is attributed the value of 1. The major greenhouse gas in the atmosphere is water vapor which is ten times more potent than CO2 in its greenhouse effect. Water vapor is present in a proportion of 2 percent in the atmosphere. Those facts are, in principle, taught at school and at university, but one still manages to incriminate CO2 alongside this learning, in using a dirty trick that presents the warming effect of CO2 as minor but exacerbated, through feedback loops, by the other greenhouse effects.

*Climate change is natural*

Over the last 12,000 years, what we have witnessed is an oscillation between warm and cold periods, thus periods with rising and declining sea levels. Incontestably, sea and ocean levels have been on the rise since the end of the Little Ice Age that took place approximately from the beginning of the 14th century until the end of the 19th century. At the end of that period, global temperatures started to rise. That being said, the recorded rise is 0.8 degrees Celsius and is, therefore, nothing extraordinary. If the temperature goes up, ocean water obviously dilates and some glaciers recede. This is something glaciers have always done, and not a specificity of our time.

*Don’t worry about shrinking glaciers. We’ve been here before…*


In Ancient Roman times, glaciers were much smaller than the ones we know nowadays. I invite the reader to look at the documents dating back to the days of Hannibal, who managed to cross the Alps with his elephants because he did not encounter ice on his way to Rome (except during a snow storm just before arriving on the Italian plain). Today, you could no longer make Hannibal’s journey. He proved to be capable of such an exploit precisely because it was warmer in Roman times.

*Sea level rise is normal*

Sea levels are currently on the rise; but this is an overestimated phenomenon. The recorded rise is 1.5 millimeters per year, namely 1.5 cm every ten years, and is, therefore, not dramatic at all. Indeed, it does happen that entire islands do get engulfed; but in 99 percent of the cases, that is due to a classic erosion phenomenon[1] and not to rising sea levels. As far as the Italian city of Venice is concerned, the fact it has been faced with water challenges is not due to any rise of the lagoon level and is just the manifestation of the sad reality that “the City of the Doges” is sinking under its weight on the marshland. Once again, the global sea and ocean levels are rising; but the threat effectively represented by that phenomenon is far from being tangible. I note that the Tuvalu islands, whose engulfment was previously announced as imminent, not only have not been engulfed, but have seen their own land level rise with respect to that of waters around them.

[1] The island shores are eroded by the persistent pounding of the ocean waves. This is perceived as ‘sinking’ or as ‘sea level rise,’ but the upward creep of the waters is due to island soil being washed away.

*The polar ice caps are fine too*

_
Still another phenomenon we tend to exaggerate is the melting of the polar caps. The quantity of ice in the Arctic has not gone down for 10 years. One may well witness, from one year to the other, ice level fluctuations, but, on average, that level has remained constant. Right after the Little Ice Age, since the temperature went up, the Arctic started to melt; but the ice level in the Arctic finally settled down. Besides, ice has been expanding in Antarctica over the last 30 years and, similarly, we observe in Greenland that the quantity of ice increased by 112 million cubic kilometers last year. On a global scale, glaciers account for peanuts, with most of the ice being located in Antarctica and so on.

*Extreme weather events are actually decreasing*

From storms to tornados, extreme events are going down all around the world and, when they occur, their level is much lower, too. As explained by MIT physicist Richard Lindzen, the reduction of the temperature differential between the north hemisphere and the equatorial part of our planet makes cyclonic energy much smaller: the importance and frequency of extreme events thus tend to decrease.

*Recent warming is modest – much smaller than the alarmists’ various computer models predicted*

If you look at satellite data and weather balloon measurements, you then note that the temperature rise around the world is relatively modest, that it is much lower than the rise that ispredicted for us by authorities, and that these predictions rely on calculations that are highly uncertain. This is because the simulation inputs cannot take into account past temperatures, for which there is no precision data[1], except by subjectively adjusting x, y, z data that are not always known. The recent temperature spikes measured by satellites and balloons are part of a classic natural phenomenon which is called El Niño. This short-term phenomenon consists of a return of the very warm waters at the surface of the equatorial Pacific Ocean. The heat thus liberated in the atmosphere pushes up the global temperature and CO2 plays no role in that process.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

*Claims by alarmist ‘experts’ that 2016 was that ‘hottest year ever’ are pure balderdash*

The World Meteorological Organization – another emanation of the United Nations and which is also, like the IPCC, an intergovernmental forum – declares 2016 the year the warmest of history. Knowing that 2016 is supposedly hotter by 0.02°C than 2015 and that the margin of error on this value is 0.1°C, we see the absurdity of this statement. For those who don’t understand, this means that the variation in temperature can be of + 0.12°C (global warming) or -0.08°C (global cooling). In short, we can’t say anything and WMO has simply lost its mind.

*No, ‘climate change’ hasn’t led to an increase in tropical diseases*

Climate-related diseases are relatively rare; and even malaria does not directly depend on the climate, but rather on the way we enable the parasite to reproduce and the mosquito to flourish in the place where we are located. If you find yourself in a swampy area, the odds you will get malaria are high; if you have drained the system and you no longer have that wetland, the odds you will catch the disease are very low. In the end, automatically blaming the resurgence of some disease on climate change comes down to removing the personal responsibility from the people involved: such as denying that their refusal of vaccinations, for instance, or their lack of hygiene, may be part of the problem.

*Again, CO2 is greening the planet. And that’s a good thing. So stop demonizing it!*

_
Present deserts, far from expanding, are receding; and they are receding due to the higher quantity of CO2 available in the air. It turns out that greenhouse operators voluntarily inject three times as much CO2 in the commercial greenhouse as it is present in the atmosphere. The result we can observe is that plants grow faster and are bigger, that they are more resistant to diseases and to destructive insects, and that their photosynthesis is way more efficient and that they, therefore, consume less water. Similarly, the rise of CO2 level in the atmosphere makes plants need less water so they can afford to colonize arid regions._


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The István Markó Interview: Possibly the Best Thing You Will Ever Read on Global Warming. Pt 1: The Science.
> AMP - 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/28/the-istvan-marko-interview-possibly-the-best-thing-you-will-ever-read-on-global-warming-pt-1-the-science/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjxoqjAqJTXAhXJKCYKHZ4xC2MQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw1FsrHUkUlwo2e-DDZRcbKb
> *Maybe the biggest of all the lies put out by the global warming scaremongers is that the science is on their side. No it isn’t. And if you’re in any doubt at all you should read this interview with the brilliant scientist István Markó. It tells you all you need to know about the science of global warming.*
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The István Markó Interview: Possibly the Best Thing You Will Ever Read on Global Warming. Pt 1: The Science.
> AMP - 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/28/the-istvan-marko-interview-possibly-the-best-thing-you-will-ever-read-on-global-warming-pt-1-the-science/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjxoqjAqJTXAhXJKCYKHZ4xC2MQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw1FsrHUkUlwo2e-DDZRcbKb
> *Maybe the biggest of all the lies put out by the global warming scaremongers is that the science is on their side. No it isn’t. And if you’re in any doubt at all you should read this interview with the brilliant scientist István Markó. It tells you all you need to know about the science of global warming.*
> ...


Have the circus clowns RSVP'd yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Speaking of suckers, how's the impeachment petition going?


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of suckers, how's the impeachment petition going?


About 700,000 and still rising.  Ads are running on Fox News, so you have certainly seen them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Intelligent indeed. lol


Oh look! Dizzy found a typo! That really says it all doesn't it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have the circus clowns RSVP'd yet?


I think they are doing their own research. LOL


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have the circus clowns RSVP'd yet?


http://www.adweek.com/brand-marketing/burger-king-will-give-free-whoppers-to-people-dressed-as-clowns-on-halloween/


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> About 700,000 and still rising.  Ads are running on Fox News, so you have certainly seen them.



It's not an Impeachment petition, it's a campaign.

*1,248,584*

* people and counting have signed their names to the campaign to Impeach Trump Now. *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 28, 2017)

*100% Of Climate Models Prove that 97% of Climate Scientists Were Wrong!*

IN February 2016, climate scientist Dr. John Christy presented testimony to Congress demonstrating that the UN IPCC’s CMIP5 climate models grossly exaggerate and over estimate the impact of a…
climatism.wordpress.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> About 700,000 and still rising.  Ads are running on Fox News, so you have certainly seen them.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look! Dizzy found a typo! That really says it all doesn't it.


What does it say Iʻole?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> It's not an Impeachment petition, it's a campaign.
> 
> *1,248,584*
> 
> * people and counting have signed their names to the campaign to Impeach Trump Now. *


That petition is rigged!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What does it say Iʻole?


Your worth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your worth.


No wonder you keep coming back for more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder you keep coming back for more.


You try so hard, yet continue to come up short time and time again . . . not sure if that is determination or the definition of insanity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard, yet continue to come up short time and time again . . . not sure if that is determination or the definition of insanity.


You put in 3x the effort. lol


----------



## xav10 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey did you see that huge report from the “scientists” of the “Trump administration” which acknowledges that mankind is a leading cause of the Earth heating up?

Commies. Next thing you know they’re not gonna want us to put gas in our cars or they’ll close the coal mines or make us stop using our hairspray. That Trump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey did you see that huge report from the “scientists” of the “Trump administration” which acknowledges that mankind is a leading cause of the Earth heating up?
> 
> Commies. Next thing you know they’re not gonna want us to put gas in our cars or they’ll close the coal mines or make us stop using our hairspray. That Trump!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


None of the alarmist on this forum are serious about a ratio (AGW) they can't even identify.  In the mean time they'll continue to live cozy on fossil fuels.  I just think it's hilarious that Brown wants to hitch hike on gas consumption to fix roads.  Maybe we can correlate gas tax revenues with rising temps to get the AGW ratio.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> None of the alarmist on this forum are serious about a ratio (AGW) they can't even identify.  In the mean time they'll continue to live cozy on fossil fuels.  I just think it's hilarious that Brown wants to hitch hike on gas consumption to fix roads.  Maybe we can correlate gas tax revenues with rising temps to get the AGW ratio.


Four-flushering charlitians.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Four-flushering charlitians.


Why are you so angry that scientists recognize man-made climate change?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why are you so angry that scientists recognize man-made climate change?


They are told to be . . . and without hesitation or thought . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why are you so angry that scientists recognize man-made climate change?


They do?  What is the AGW Ratio?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are told to be . . . and without hesitation or thought . . .


I hesitate when you people hesitate and or disappear when asked to provide the AGW ratio.  Especially when E says he has the formula.  Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I hesitate when you people hesitate and or disappear when asked to provide the AGW ratio.  Especially when E says he has the formula.  Lol


http://www2.sunysuffolk.edu/mandias/global_warming/smoking_gun_humans_climate_change.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why are you so angry that scientists recognize man-made climate change?


You have no proof. How did the ice age start and end?


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I hesitate when you people hesitate and or disappear when asked to provide the AGW ratio.  Especially when E says he has the formula.  Lol


I gave you facts for which you yourself can get a good estimate on the limits on the ration.  Well, maybe not YOU, but someone who can run the calculator app on his cellphone.


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have no proof. How did the ice age start and end?


Which one?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 4, 2017)

It's not open to debate, any more than the moons causing tides is open to debate. Should I be mad and deny  that the moons cause tides? Jesus...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard, yet continue to come up short time and time again . . . not sure if that is determination or the definition of insanity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Which one?


Both.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have no proof. How did the ice age start and end?


Deflection circle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's not open to debate, any more than the moons causing tides is open to debate. Should I be mad and deny  that the moons cause tides? Jesus...


"The tide goes in, the tide goes out, you can't explain THAT!" ~ conservative icon Bill O'Reilly


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2017)

espola said:


> I gave you facts for which you yourself can get a good estimate on the limits on the ration.  Well, maybe not YOU, but someone who can run the calculator app on his cellphone.


Deflection Circle


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's not open to debate, any more than the moons causing tides is open to debate. Should I be mad and deny  that the moons cause tides? Jesus...


Old testament or new?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I hesitate when you people hesitate and or disappear when asked to provide the AGW ratio.  Especially when E says he has the formula.  Lol





Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www2.sunysuffolk.edu/mandias/global_warming/smoking_gun_humans_climate_change.html


Seems I've gotten crickets . . . what was that about, "hesitate and or disappear"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems I've gotten crickets . . . what was that about, "hesitate and or disappear"?


Co2 is not the climate control knob.
Its one toggle on a wall of toggles.


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Co2 is not the climate control knob.
> Its one toggle on a wall of toggles.


Where did you get your PHD?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Where did you get your PHD?


Same place rat got his.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Same place rat got his.


http://www2.sunysuffolk.edu/mandias/global_warming/smoking_gun_humans_climate_change.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www2.sunysuffolk.edu/mandias/global_warming/smoking_gun_humans_climate_change.html


circle.
co2 is not the temp knob.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> circle.
> co2 is not the temp knob.


Again, where did you get your PHD or citation please? Exxon? Shell? Koch industries?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, where did you get your PHD or citation please? Exxon? Shell? Koch industries?


Same place you got yours.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems I've gotten crickets . . . what was that about, "hesitate and or disappear"?


Bravo HD.  Do you believe in what you posted?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Where did you get your PHD?


You mean PhD, RFD.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www2.sunysuffolk.edu/mandias/global_warming/smoking_gun_humans_climate_change.html


Whatʻs the ratio?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> circle.
> co2 is not the temp knob.


There goes that denial reflex of yours again.  It's been getting quite a workout lately.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

espola said:


> There goes that denial reflex of yours again.  It's been getting quite a workout lately.


When you people lie, I deny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2017)

espola said:


> There goes that denial reflex of yours again.  It's been getting quite a workout lately.


There goes that Pavlovian thing.


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When you people lie, I deny.


Science is a lie??


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Science is a lie??


According to you people it is.


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> According to you people it is.


Liar


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That petition is rigged!!



*Yes it is !*

*But people need to be aware of it, just like the Kook who running the Impeachment commercial on*
*MSNBC.......People need to do their research and see who he REALLY is and the funding source !!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Science is a lie??


*NO LIAR, The Science you trot out is a Big Fat Lie !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Same place you got yours.


I simply quote the 97% you the 3%.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> According to you people it is.


Circle jerk.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I simply quote the 97% you the 3%.


*Yes you are 97 % of 3.*

*The 97 % know you are full of Shit 100 % of the time. Even with that 3 % margin.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I simply quote the 97% you the 3%.


Baaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Circle jerk.


97% right?  That's a big circle.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

https://realclimatescience.com/nasa-sea-level-fraud/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When you people lie, I deny.


You do both at an ever increasing pace these days.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar


Your Science says one thing.  How you live your lives, consuming fossil fuels, says quite another


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Science is a lie??


The nutters believe that science is only a lie when  practiced by qualified scientists. 
They will come to their own conclusions!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I simply quote the 97% you the 3%.





Hüsker Dü said:


> You do both at an ever increasing pace these days.


Apparently not according to your own post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The nutters believe that science is only a lie when  practiced by qualified scientists.
> They will come to their own conclusions!


Baaaaaaaa!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The nutters believe that science is only a lie when  practiced by qualified scientists.
> They will come to their own conclusions!


*Each day you went to your science class you slept, on rare occasions*
*when you weren't stoned you realized there were others in the classroom*
*and they heard you farting and snoring as you slept in a puddle of drool.......*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Baaaaaaaa!!


Your See N' Say appears to be busted. There is a good chance you repair it.  Its simple to try.  

Remove the screws on the back and open the unit.  When I fixed the one for my kids I just stuck a flathead between the halves and gave it a good twist.  Should come apart like so.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Your See N' Say appears to be busted. There is a good chance you repair it.  Its simple to try.
> 
> Remove the screws on the back and open the unit.  When I fixed the one for my kids I just stuck a flathead between the halves and gave it a good twist.  Should come apart like so.
> 
> View attachment 1630


That was hilarious... geez.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 7, 2017)

Then check where the string winds onto the spool.  There's a good chance the line is simply in a bind (blue circle).  Gently tease the tangle out, allow the spring tension to rewind the line correctly, and reassemble.  Then you can have the pig, the cow, the chicken and all the other barnyard friends.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Then check where the string winds onto the spool.  There's a good chance the line is simply in a bind (blue circle).  Gently tease the tangle out, allow the spring tension to rewind the line correctly, and reassemble.  Then you can have the pig, the cow, the chicken and all the other barnyard friends.  View attachment 1631


Haha outstanding... geez.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Your See N' Say appears to be busted. There is a good chance you repair it.  Its simple to try.
> 
> Remove the screws on the back and open the unit.  When I fixed the one for my kids I just stuck a flathead between the halves and gave it a good twist.  Should come apart like so.
> 
> View attachment 1630


It supposedly works 97% of the time.  Your kids are lucky the petroleum products in their See n Say work so well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Then check where the string winds onto the spool.  There's a good chance the line is simply in a bind (blue circle).  Gently tease the tangle out, allow the spring tension to rewind the line correctly, and reassemble.  Then you can have the pig, the cow, the chicken and all the other barnyard friends.  View attachment 1631


You sure the sheep will go for the mandated equal opportunity?


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

*Awwww Fuck ...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You choking on sea water and confidence


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.


What is with you and sucking? And urinal habits? Oh.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> What is with you and sucking? And urinal habits? Oh.....


No wonder Wez is always sticking up for the old, toothless wonder.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


307 pages of you posting stuff that is blatant fraud and has been debunked.  Every time they put a new wrapper on old bullshit, you are first in line to buy it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No wonder Wez is always sticking up for the old, toothless wonder.


When you can't actually argue content, just attack the source.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> 307 pages of you posting stuff that is blatant fraud and has been debunked.  Every time they put a new wrapper on old bullshit, you are first in line to buy it.


Talk about buying bull shit.  You people honor your science with your daily fossil fuel consumption.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> When you can't actually argue content, just attack the source.


Like you just did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like you just did.


That's the snopologist for ya.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.



*Please don't project what you are doing with the leftover " Dimple "*
*balls you stole from the now failing Country Club due to your*
*impulse control disorder that you felt compelled to brag about on *
*this forum....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> 307 pages of you posting stuff that is blatant fraud and has been debunked.  Every time they put a new wrapper on old bullshit, you are first in line to buy it.


What part of it is blatant fraud?


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like you just did.


You mean me mentioning that you just keep re-circulating the same debunked nonsense?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean me mentioning that you just keep re-circulating the same debunked nonsense?


I mean you attacking the source without taking the time to attempt your own debunking.
What part of it has been debunked?


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I mean you attacking the source without taking the time to attempt your own debunking.
> What part of it has been debunked?


308 pages worth of debunking right here for your perusal...have fun.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> 308 pages worth of debunking right here for your perusal...have fun.


half wit.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> half wit.


no wit


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> no wit


I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, but if you say no wit, I wont argue.
Feel free to clue me in on the debunking when you get around to it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, but if you say no wit, I wont argue.


It's like you've never read a fact check on your own stuff...as if you prefer the lies...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> When you can't actually argue content, just attack the source.


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I mean you attacking the source without taking the time to attempt your own debunking.
> What part of it has been debunked?


All of it, right here, just last week.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's like you've never read a fact check on your own stuff...as if you prefer the lies...


Who fact checks the fact checkers?
Watch the videos and think for yourself.
If you're unable to do that, I wont be surprised.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> All of it, right here, just last week.


All of what?
Which of the videos I posted was debunked last week?


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All of what?


You keep recycling the same crap from the same crappy websites.  They are playing you for a fool, sucker.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> You keep recycling the same crap from the same crappy websites.  They are playing you for a fool, sucker.


He, like all nutters, clearly prefers the lies to reality.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> You keep recycling the same crap from the same crappy websites.  They are playing you for a fool, sucker.


Attack the site and disregard the content.
I think we've come full circle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> He, like all nutters, clearly prefers the lies to reality.


Neither one of you lemmings have taken the time to address one thing I posted.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Neither one of you lemmings have taken the time to address one thing I posted.


This time no, 308 pages worth of addressing your bullshit tends to make it obvious you are impervious to facts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> This time no, 308 pages worth of addressing your bullshit tends to make it obvious you are impervious to facts.


Suit yourself.
I guess you aint cut out for debunking.
It takes work.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It takes work.


It's like you're hoping to fool someone new to the site.  The rest of us know you're schtick.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Suit yourself.
> I guess you aint cut out for debunking.
> It takes work.


The crap you present has been thoroughly debunked here dozens of times.  You have proven yourself to be a hopeless sucker for any contrarian bullshit that comes down your twitter feed.  You are no longer worth the effort unless I need a little easy amusement.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> 307 pages of you posting stuff that is blatant fraud and has been debunked.  Every time they put a new wrapper on old bullshit, you are first in line to buy it.



*Hey Wez.....Yes you Wez...*

*Take both thumbs and slip them inside your thong straps and wiggle the *
*rest of your Butt Floss Panties out of your crack.....it's affecting your already*
*horrible sentence composition even worse...*


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's like you're hoping to fool someone new to the site.  The rest of us know you're schtick.


*You are not Yiddish so stop with the foolishness ....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> The crap you present has been thoroughly debunked here dozens of times.  You have proven yourself to be a hopeless sucker for any contrarian bullshit that comes down your twitter feed.  You are no longer worth the effort unless I need a little easy amusement.


Pussy.
Go ahead, debunk it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pussy.
> Go ahead, debunk it.


You don't get it, your confirmation bias controls you.  You have proven yourself immune to anything that isn't your chosen lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Educate yourself wez,

It's Time for a Climate Change in the Climate Change Dogma
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/11/its_time_for_a_climate_change_in_the_climate_change_dogma.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

I see alot of creative hand waving going on, but no debunking.
I posted three videos.
Id like to see one of them debunked.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Id like to see one of them debunked.


It would be like trying to teach algebra to a turd.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> It would be like trying to teach algebra to a turd.


More deflection and hand waving.
You people are predictable little lemmings, if nothing else.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More deflection and hand waving.
> You people are predictable little lemmings, if nothing else.


Only a man with the brain of a lemming would think his misleading junk science posts here have never been proven wrong, countless times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only a man with the brain of a lemming would think his misleading junk science posts here have never been proven wrong, countless times.


Don't be so hard on yourself, twat.
That is more irony, you haven't proved any of the AGW shit you post.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is more irony, you haven't proved any of the AGW shit you post.


Good morning RPS, shouldn't you be making up more lies about abortion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good morning RPS, shouldn't you be making up more lies about abortion?


No, I am moving on.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am moving on.


Termination = death...pretty simple


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Termination = death...pretty simple


They know and will have to answer for their sins.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, but if you say no wit, I wont argue.
> Feel free to clue me in on the debunking when you get around to it.


Don't count on it.  They honor their science and beliefs by consuming more fossil fuels every day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's like you've never read a fact check on your own stuff...as if you prefer the lies...


I am reminded of your Snopeology.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They know and will have to answer for their sins.


Oh, did God put babies in Women?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> This time no, 308 pages worth of addressing your bullshit tends to make it obvious you are impervious to facts.


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> The crap you present has been thoroughly debunked here dozens of times.  You have proven yourself to be a hopeless sucker for any contrarian bullshit that comes down your twitter feed.  You are no longer worth the effort unless I need a little easy amusement.


You're always good for a laugh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, did God put babies in Women?


A miracle indeed.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, did God put babies in Women?


Oh did God create life only to have it sucked out by a vacuum? Oh that's right,  I forgot about you and that fairy tale thing... nevermind


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Oh did God create life only to have it sucked out by a vacuum? Oh that's right,  I forgot about you and that fairy tale thing... nevermind


No idea what created the "miracle" of life, but I do know abortions have been performed since mankind was able to exert some control over the birthing process.  It's part of intelligent self aware life and modern science gives us options when it comes to pregnancy.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea what created the "miracle" of life, but I do know abortions have been performed since mankind was able to exert some control over the birthing process.  It's part of intelligent self aware life and modern science gives us options when it comes to pregnancy.


Modern science has given mankind the pill, condoms, morning after pill. And yet modern science gives us another birth control option with sucking a baby out with vacuum. Personal responsibility is never mentioned from your ilk...why?


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Modern science has given mankind the pill, condoms, morning after pill. And yet modern science gives us another birth control option with sucking a baby out with vacuum. Personal responsibility is never mentioned from your ilk...why?


Do only lefty's get abortions now?  Are kids getting abortions even political?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do only lefty's get abortions now?  Are kids getting abortions even political?


Where did I politicize the discussion? Read carefully.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where did I politicize the discussion? Read carefully.


"Personal responsibility is never mentioned from your ilk"  Why make this statement?  What does my position on abortion have to do with personal responsibility?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Personal responsibility is never mentioned from your ilk"  Why make this statement?  What does my position on abortion have to do with personal responsibility?


or lack there of


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea what created the "miracle" of life, but I do know abortions have been performed since mankind was able to *exert* some control over the birthing process.  It's part of intelligent self aware life and modern science gives us options when it comes to pregnancy.


*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*

*Wez:*
*A. You're a sick individual who is exerting control over women without there consent.*
*B. You have a very limited range of intellect and it shows with each new post.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> or lack there of


Please clarify.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, did God put babies in Women?


Who else?
You surely are not man enough to procreate, you better have some testing done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please clarify.


Justification of lack of personal responsibility.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Justification of lack of personal responsibility.


Please clarify.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who else?
> You surely are not man enough to procreate, you better have some testing done.


How many kids you have?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> How many kids you have?


trace


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Personal responsibility is never mentioned from your ilk"  Why make this statement?  What does my position on abortion have to do with personal responsibility?


Why is that political?


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why is that political?


The right often claims to be the party of personal responsibility and you claimed personal responsibility was left out of my stance on abortion.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> The right often claims to be the party of personal responsibility and you claimed personal responsibility was left out of my stance on abortion.


Ilk was a reference to your pro-abortion stance, not political. Next time read and try not to interpret or interject your bias.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea what created the "miracle" of life, but I do know abortions have been performed since mankind was able to exert some control over the birthing process.  It's part of intelligent self aware life and modern science gives us options when it comes to pregnancy.


The inability to control ones self control is what leads to most abortions. 
Gotta believe those same inabilities lead to rape & murder...which have both been part of intelligent self awareness around for quite some time also.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ilk was a reference to your pro-abortion stance, not political. Next time read and try not to interpret or interject your bias.


Bias is inherent in everyone's comments and you still haven't explained why personal responsibility has anything to do with my abortion stance.  Having sex is not a crime and what a female does as a result of having sex is nobody's business but them.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The inability to control ones self control is what leads to most abortions.


True, good luck controlling that.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It supposedly works 97% of the time.


I assume you are talking about voting against the libertarian ticket here.



Bruddah IZ said:


> Your kids are lucky the petroleum products in their See n Say work so well.


I'll have you know we made ours from recycled turf crumbs.  Stuck in a programmable playback box.  In our barnyard see n say the democrat says "everybody else is stupid", the republican says "everybody else is lazy and a criminal", and the libertarian says "an eye for an eye creates market opportunities in braille media".  But looks like at some point EG Jr. reprogrammed the damn thing so that now everybody just says "screw you".  except the libertarian who for some reason says "3% is not extinction".  Mom's pretty worried but I say the kids are all right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> True, good luck controlling that.


Folks control their urge to murder and rape...what makes having unprotected sex that could lead to an abortion so tough? Especially in this day and age.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bias is inherent in everyone's comments and you still haven't explained why personal responsibility has anything to do with my abortion stance.  Having sex is not a crime and what a female does as a result of having sex is nobody's business but them.


*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*


*Now you are a Flip Flopping Liar !*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sure the sheep will go for the mandated equal opportunity?


Not necessary.  Have you ever been to an overgrazed sheep field?  Like in western PA., someplace like that?  They're happy to live on nothing, if you spin it the right way.  But never fear.  We just need to get people out of their little online media bubbles and interacting face to face the way people were intended.  Here's a video of my plan.  Gets neighbors out on the street, interacting like real citizens, and reduces our carbon footprint all at the same time.  Win-win.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Folks control their urge to murder and rape...what makes having unprotected sex that could lead to an abortion so tough? Especially in this day and age.


Good question.  I wonder if the total number of abortions per capita in the world is going down or up...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bias is inherent in everyone's comments and you still haven't explained why personal responsibility has anything to do with my abortion stance.  Having sex is not a crime and what a female does as a result of having sex is nobody's business but them.


Because your ilk gives a free pass to irresponsibility. There are many means to protect one's self  and still fk like rabbits. Instead, killing babies in the womb is used as birth control. I see a huge problem with that, you and your ilk say its "modern science".

I however will side with life.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I however will side with life.


Lot of life on this planet that doesn't get this kind of politicized attention.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Because your ilk gives a free pass to irresponsibility. There are many means to protect one's self  and still fk like rabbits. Instead, killing babies in the womb is used as birth control. I see a huge problem with that, you and your ilk say its "modern science".
> 
> I however will side with life.


My life could use another case of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, when you get around to it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good question.  I wonder if the total number of abortions per capita in the world is going down or up...


The justification for the inability to control yourself is knowing if your actions lead to an unwanted pregnancy, you can always have an abortion, get a pedicure & meet for cocktails later on.
Now there's some morality workin' in your favor.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pussy.
> Go ahead, debunk it.


You are right that it is work.  Not hard work per se, but unless one is in the mood for the exercise you should realize that it is just pointless drudgery on the other side.  Not just you but pretty much universally with the denial stuff, even where it gets more technical.  And there is no quid pro quo.  Somebody copy/pastes some crap from a website somewhere and says "shoot this down".  And most of the time they haven't even done the work to backtrack it, see where it came from, etc.  So I generally skip the clickbait.  Now if somebody makes a personal investment, that's more fun.  But for this forum its much more interesting to mull over the seemingly disconnected assortment of stuff comes packaged up in the denial swag bag.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You are right that it is work.  Not hard work per se, but unless one is in the mood for the exercise you should realize that it is just pointless drudgery on the other side.  Not just you but pretty much universally with the denial stuff, even where it gets more technical.  And there is no quid pro quo.  Somebody copy/pastes some crap from a website somewhere and says "shoot this down".  And most of the time they haven't even done the work to backtrack it, see where it came from, etc.  So I generally skip the clickbait.  Now if somebody makes a personal investment, that's more fun.  But for this forum its much more interesting to mull over the seemingly disconnected assortment of stuff comes packaged up in the denial swag bag.


The three stooges have been waiting all day for you to show up.
I would love to have the videos debunked.
Its why I posted them.

If they get debunked, I get to move on to the next round.
Maybe even get a shot at the vacation in "beautiful downtown Burbank", or a new car.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The justification for the inability to control yourself is knowing if your actions lead to an unwanted pregnancy, you can always have an abortion, get a pedicure & meet for cocktails later on.
> Now there's some morality workin' in your favor.


I'm not concerned with people's opinions on morality when it comes to abortions.  What is moral is different for everyone, which is why the Fed had to step in on this important topic for women.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would love to have the videos debunked.
> Its why I posted them.
> 
> If they get debunked, I get to move on to the next round.


Let's highlight the relevant comments from EG:



EvilGoalie 21 said:


> 1. but unless one is in the mood for the exercise you should realize that it is just pointless drudgery on the other side.
> 2. And there is no quid pro quo.
> 3. Somebody copy/pastes some crap from a website somewhere and says "shoot this down".  And most of the time they haven't even done the work to backtrack it, see where it came from, etc.
> 4. So I generally skip the clickbait.
> 5. denial swag bag.


Hope this helps!


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not concerned with people's opinions on morality when it comes to abortions. * What is moral is different for everyone* *, which is why the Fed had to step in on this important topic for women.


*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and still the Media is Silent !*

** "  What is moral is different for everyone "*

*There in lies your whole problem Wez ! *

*Your above statement in Red.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I assume you are talking about voting against the libertarian ticket here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have you know we made ours from recycled turf crumbs.  Stuck in a programmable playback box.  In our barnyard see n say the democrat says "everybody else is stupid", the republican says "everybody else is lazy and a criminal", and the libertarian says "an eye for an eye creates market opportunities in braille media".  But looks like at some point EG Jr. reprogrammed the damn thing so that now everybody just says "screw you".  except the libertarian who for some reason says "3% is not extinction".  Mom's pretty worried but I say the kids are all right.


"Power to the people Marty"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Not necessary.  Have you ever been to an overgrazed sheep field?  Like in western PA., someplace like that?  They're happy to live on nothing, if you spin it the right way.  But never fear.  We just need to get people out of their little online media bubbles and interacting face to face the way people were intended.  Here's a video of my plan.  Gets neighbors out on the street, interacting like real citizens, and reduces our carbon footprint all at the same time.  Win-win.


How much will your plan reduce their individual carbon footprint?  Are you planning on having the government mandate your plan?


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Let's highlight the relevant comments from EG:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Looks like EG left the three stooges on an island this time.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like EG left the three stooges on an island this time.


I should take his example...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>





Ricky Fandango said:


>





Ricky Fandango said:


>


We have three pages of non-debunking from you people, trying to not debunk something that hasnt been debunked.
(Waving your arms around saying, "debunked" is not debunking)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good question.  I wonder if the total number of abortions per capita in the world is going down or up...


Down


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> I should take his example...


If you cant debunk it, stfu and move along.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and Still The Media is Silent !*


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you cant debunk it, stfu and move along.


Busy work that would be ignored and you will just post it again anyway.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We have three pages of non-debunking from you people, trying to not debunk something that hasnt been debunked.
> (Waving your arms around saying, "debunked" is not debunking)


Those web page owners are so happy to have you as a click-customer, because no only can they say "put your message in front of thousands of eyeballs", but they can offer proof that they will believe anything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not concerned with people's opinions on morality when it comes to abortions.  What is moral is different for everyone, which is why the Fed had to step in on this important topic for women.


Morality is everyones concern


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Those web page owners are so happy to have you as a click-customer, because no only can they say "put your message in front of thousands of eyeballs", but they can offer proof that they will believe anything.


I will refer you to post #6222.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I will refer you to post #6222.


Sucker.  

That's all the debunking you are likely to get from me in the future, since the point is so well proven.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Morality is everyones concern


To a degree, but what is considered moral is different for different people and cultures.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> That's all the debunking you are likely to get from me in the future, since the point is so well proven.


What point?
The point that you cannot debunk what I posted?
You're right.
Consistently well proven.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> To a degree, but what is considered moral is different for different people and cultures.


That is why people who come here need to want to be Americans, not someone who will drag us down with them and their third world culture.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What point?
> The point that you cannot debunk what I posted?
> You're right.
> Consistently well proven.


Lol, you're like a little kid who keeps telling lies hoping to find a new friend that believes him.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why people who come here need to want to be Americans, not someone who will drag us down with them and their third world culture.


What a moronic response, having nothing to do with the discussion at hand.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> To a degree, but what is considered moral is different for different people and cultures.



*Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*

*That is a BIG Fat LIE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a moronic response, having nothing to do with the discussion at hand.


This is what you said,
Wez said: ↑
To a degree, but what is considered moral is different for different people and cultures.


This is the USA, we have a culture already. Shitface.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is the USA, we have a culture already. Shitface.


Your morals and culture have nothing to do with me RPS.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> *Your morals and culture have nothing to do with me RPS. **


*Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*


** Boy do we know that !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, you're like a little kid who keeps telling lies hoping to find a new friend that believes him.


There are plenty of lies, but Im not the guy telling them.
If you say you "debunked" something you have not debunked, that would qualify.
All I did was post three videos without comment.


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All I did was post bullshit that I fell for once again.


Fixed


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is still Silent !*




Wez said: ↑
Lol, you're like a little kid who keeps telling lies hoping to find a new friend that believes him.



*Dude I think you've had your ass slammed since youth and the only outlet *
*you can lash back on is this forum.*

*Your God Damn lucky your Fat Ass is a Pussy....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed


Was it you who brought up "lies"?


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, you're like a little kid who keeps telling lies hoping to find a new friend that believes him.


He has sunken to the same level as 4nos and Izzy.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is what you said,
> Wez said: ↑
> To a degree, but what is considered moral is different for different people and cultures.
> 
> ...


You err in believing that your personal code is and should be everyone's.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> He has sunken to the same level as 4nos and Izzy.



*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*



*That level is miles above your credibility and past posting history.*


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are plenty of lies, but Im not the guy telling them.
> If you say you "debunked" something you have not debunked, that would qualify.
> All I did was post three videos without comment.


And then demand that they be debunked, ignoring the fact that there is nothing in there that has not been thoroughly debunked before already.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You err in believing that your personal *code* is and should be everyone's.


*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*



*Oh Fuck and you have a code ?*

*Mister Fucking Klepto who offers up stolen product for sale on a SoCalSoccer Forum.....*

*Fuck and You....*

*Piece of Immoral Shit.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> And then demand that they be debunked, ignoring the fact that there is nothing in there that has not been thoroughly debunked before already.


*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*



*STFU Thief !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> And then demand that they be debunked, ignoring the fact that there is nothing in there that has not been thoroughly debunked before already.


Since you opened the door, are you sure about that?
Did you even look at any one of the three videos I posted?
I'll give you time to go back and look.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 9, 2017)

espola said:


> And then demand that they be debunked, ignoring the fact that there is nothing in there that has not been thoroughly debunked before already.


Show me.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

*Espola Road was Hotter last summer, yet the curbs are still the same height.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2017/11/09/holy-sht-hes-getting-destroyed-bill-nyes-ama-on-reddit-didnt-go-so-hot-for-the-science-guy/

‘Holy sh*t, he’s getting destroyed!’ Bill Nye’s AMA on Reddit didn’t go so hot for the ‘Science Guy’

Posted at 11:29 am on November 9, 2017 by Sam J.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

We need to start calling him Bill Nye the ‘just got his arse handed to him on Reddit’ guy. Whatever possessed him to do an AMA on Reddit? These things rarely go well, especially not for progressive phonies who pretend they’re scientists so they can peddle their climate change BS.


----------



## Wez (Nov 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me.


So you can act like you've been trolling the whole time, fuck off dunce...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you can act like you've been trolling the whole time, fuck off dunce...


Everyone is wrong sometimes, your time is right now.


----------



## nononono (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you can act like you've been trolling the whole time, fuck off dunce...


*Poor Baby......Panties in a bunch...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> He has sunken to the same level as 4nos and Izzy.


That's low.LOL


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you can act like you've been trolling the whole time, fuck off dunce...


Not debunking.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## xav10 (Nov 12, 2017)

Glaciers disappearing  in Glacier National Park. 
Man-made global warming. 
Not debatable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Glaciers disappearing  in Glacier National Park.
> Man-made global warming.
> Not debatable.


Says you, maybe just some underground volcano, like Antarctica.


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Glaciers disappearing  in Glacier National Park.
> Man-made global warming.
> Not debatable.


*Your Intelligence level is very debatable for posting manufactured Lies.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2017)

The Dark Side of Science
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/11/the_dark_side_of_science.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says you, maybe just some underground volcano, like Antarctica.


Go on . . .


----------



## Wez (Nov 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Dark Side of Science


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2017)

QUOTE="Wez, post: 137525, member: 6"







/QUOTE


*Wez posts these images quite frequently ......He definitely has an affinity for this type of*
*Social Behavior that mirrors the Democratic Party at times....*

*Recent case in point is how the Democratic Party is trying to destroy the reputation of*
*Judge Roy Moore to clear the way for their patsy Doug Jones....*
*This is classic Goebbels tactics that " He " learned from the early American Communist *
*movement.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 13, 2017)

Wez said:


>


If you swap the swastikas and boots for masks, black spandex, and clubs,
it looks like a friday night in Berkeley at the conservative speaker of the month pregame..


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 13, 2017)

espola said:


> You err in believing that your personal code is and should be everyone's.


You just err..

Wait for it...................


----------



## Wez (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you swap the swastikas and boots for masks, black spandex, and clubs,
> it looks like a friday night in Berkeley at the conservative speaker of the month pregame..


Funny, but the anti-science book burning crew, fake news believing conservatives are the ones embracing Fascists these days.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Funny, but the anti-science book burning crew, fake news believing conservatives are the ones embracing Fascists these days.



Right!
Berkeley 







Wall Street


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 14, 2017)

The Southern Poverty Law Center "estimate that the KKK counts between 5,000 and 8,000 members nationwide. Back in the 1920’s, when cities across the south were erecting monuments to Confederate generals, the Klan had 4 million members. As Roger L. Simon points out, this would be an impressive decrease even if the population of the U.S. hadn’t swelled since the 1920’s. Back then, the Klan constituted about 4 percent of the entire U.S. population. Now, the KKK is near its nadir. That would make them *less than 0.003 percent of the population*, even on the higher end of the SPLC’s estimate. “It’s a small group of real bad people,” Simon writes."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right!
> Berkeley
> 
> 
> ...


Remember Charlottesville.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Southern Poverty Law Center "estimate that the KKK counts between 5,000 and 8,000 members nationwide. Back in the 1920’s, when cities across the south were erecting monuments to Confederate generals, the Klan had 4 million members. As Roger L. Simon points out, this would be an impressive decrease even if the population of the U.S. hadn’t swelled since the 1920’s. Back then, the Klan constituted about 4 percent of the entire U.S. population. Now, the KKK is near its nadir. That would make them *less than 0.003 percent of the population*, even on the higher end of the SPLC’s estimate. “It’s a small group of real bad people,” Simon writes."


Yet our POTUS claims they have some, "Very fine people" on their side.


----------



## Wez (Nov 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right!
> Berkeley
> 
> 
> ...


Idiot protesters, who cares, it's what is actually happening in our Society that matters:

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/trumps-5-most-ldquo-anti-science-rdquo-moves/

*Trump's 5 Most “Anti-Science” Moves*
The president-elect has taken what is widely seen as a hostile stance toward the scientific community.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Idiot protesters, who cares, it's what is actually happening in our Society that matters:
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/trumps-5-most-ldquo-anti-science-rdquo-moves/
> 
> ...


He walked past a meeting of the science club once in high school and they all laughed and closed the door on him . . . he's been out to get them ever since!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet our POTUS claims they have some, "Very fine people" on their side.


I'm sure they do...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Idiot protesters, who cares, it's what is actually happening in our Society that matters:
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/trumps-5-most-ldquo-anti-science-rdquo-moves/
> 
> ...


So scary!


----------



## Wez (Nov 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> So scary!


Just like anti-fa...


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember Charlottesville.


*And who created it !*

*Then Gov Terry McAuliffe ( Dem )*
*Mayor of Charlottesville Mike Signor ( Dem )*
*Vice Mayor of Charlottesville Wes Bellamy ( Dem )*

*No one is more culpable than the above three individuals.*
*The Blood of the Dead Officers and the Young Lady are on THEIR*
*hands alone !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet our POTUS claims they have some, "Very fine people" on their side.


*Your frustration is building again.....time to leave work and *
*head to a safe space...that would be a Pub or a Rub and Tug...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Idiot protesters, who cares, it's what is actually happening in our Society that matters:
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/trumps-5-most-ldquo-anti-science-rdquo-moves/
> 
> ...


Same is true regarding nazi's and kkk....


----------



## Wez (Nov 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Same is true regarding nazi's and kkk....


See my latest link in Russia thread, interesting article about "American" Nazis...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> See my latest link in Russia thread, interesting article about "American" Nazis...


Pussy


----------



## Wez (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pussy


Drinking at lunch?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Drinking at lunch?


Yawn..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Drinking at lunch?


They have nothing left, so they just want to fight . . . as if that has ever helped anything.


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have nothing left, so they just want to fight . . . as if that has ever helped anything.



*Helps a lot......That's how this Country came about.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

This nut has got to go.

Pope Francis: Climate Change Skepticism Is ‘Perverse’
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/11/15/hillary-calls-for-investigation-into-me-personally-offensive-it-would-be-abuse-of-power-like-in-a-dictatorship/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjSoovij8PXAhXBNSYKHaiaBVkQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0bsyZYePBIN6PWuRzqR1nw&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Sixty nails in climate alarmism's coffin
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sixty_nails_in_climate_alarmisms_coffin.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This nut has got to go.
> 
> Pope Francis: Climate Change Skepticism Is ‘Perverse’
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/11/15/hillary-calls-for-investigation-into-me-personally-offensive-it-would-be-abuse-of-power-like-in-a-dictatorship/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjSoovij8PXAhXBNSYKHaiaBVkQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0bsyZYePBIN6PWuRzqR1nw&ampcf=1


So anyone with an opposing or differing opinion, "has got to go"? How fascist of you . . . and why do nutters always try to tell others how to live their lives?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This nut has got to go.
> 
> Pope Francis: Climate Change Skepticism Is ‘Perverse’
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/11/15/hillary-calls-for-investigation-into-me-personally-offensive-it-would-be-abuse-of-power-like-in-a-dictatorship/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjSoovij8PXAhXBNSYKHaiaBVkQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0bsyZYePBIN6PWuRzqR1nw&ampcf=1


Truth hurts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So anyone with an opposing or differing opinion, "has got to go"? How fascist of you . . . and why do nutters always try to tell others how to live their lives?


You know your party is the nanny state party and queens of regulation?
Now that is funny, the pope is the one getting political, go talk to him.
He is officially a kook. Time to light the fire and watch for the smoke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Truth hurts?


Truth? Fake Science is not truth.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Truth? Fake Science is not truth.


I don’t know what “fake science” is. Is that a tobacco company term from back in the day? Remember how they ridiculed all the “fake science” about cigarettes? Science informs us. But the power of money is strong and it buys off the smart ones and has tools to convince many others...the ones who aren’t so smart...


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Truth? Fake Science is not truth.


What's "fake" about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

espola said:


> What's "fake" about it?


http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sixty_nails_in_climate_alarmisms_coffin.html


----------



## Wez (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sixty_nails_in_climate_alarmisms_coffin.html


Fake


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sixty_nails_in_climate_alarmisms_coffin.html


The plumber could have written that - he has already posted most of its "60 nails" here.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sixty nails in climate alarmism's coffin
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sixty_nails_in_climate_alarmisms_coffin.html


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know what “fake science” is. Is that a tobacco company term from back in the day? Remember how they ridiculed all the “fake science” about cigarettes? Science informs us. But the power of money is strong and it buys off the smart ones and has tools to convince many others...the ones who aren’t so smart...


I don't recall fake science being used in regards to tobacco, but who has something to gain from fake science?
The libs, that's who. All this carbon credit BS, fees and regulations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

espola said:


> The plumber could have written that - he has already posted most of its "60 nails" here.


So what you are saying it that it must be true.


----------



## Wez (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't recall fake science being used in regards to tobacco, but who has something to gain from fake science?
> The libs, that's who. All this carbon credit BS, fees and regulations.


You mean like the regulations that fixed our smog problem in LA?


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Truth? Fake Science is not truth.


*Amen !*

*Some people need to take Middle School Science and Biology over again .....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean like the regulations that fixed our smog problem in LA?


*Did it fix it ???*
*Seems yesterday they released a report saying it's Bad again....AQMD/SCAQMD needs to do their job*
*instead of having 24/7 lunches.*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't recall fake science being used in regards to tobacco, but who has something to gain from fake science?
> The libs, that's who. All this carbon credit BS, fees and regulations.


How do “libs” gain by regulating carbon emissions? We no how Big oil fares without the regulations...have you looked at the Fortune 500 Joe? Follow the money that’s being threatened.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How do “libs” gain by regulating carbon emissions? We no how Big oil fares without the regulations...have you looked at the Fortune 500 Joe? Follow the money that’s being threatened.


Ask fat al, he wouldn't be pushing it if there wasn't something in it for him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask fat al, he wouldn't be pushing it if there wasn't something in it for him.


Is that what you were told?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you were told?


Tipper tipped us off when she was blacklisting warning labels on albums before Al had the lightbulb go off on climate.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How do “libs” gain by regulating carbon emissions? We no how Big oil fares without the regulations...have you looked at the Fortune 500 Joe? Follow the money that’s being threatened.


*At least study a little bit before opening your internet pie hole.....*


----------



## tenacious (Nov 17, 2017)

Anybody surprised by this?



> *Keystone Pipeline leaks 210,000 gallons of oil in South Dakota *
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/16/us/keystone-pipeline-leak/index.html
> 
> (CNN)A total of 210,000 gallons of oil leaked Thursday from the Keystone pipeline in South Dakota, the pipeline's operator, TransCanada, said.
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Anybody surprised by this?


I had an old Ford that leaked that much every other day.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2017)

Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year
2001    42   44   56   51   57   54   61   48   54   50   70   56     54  51     39   55   54   58  2001
2002    75   75   90   57   63   55   61   53   63   55   58   44     62  63     69   70   57   58  2002
2003    73   55   58   54   61   48   54   65   64   74   53   74     61  59     57   58   56   64  2003
2004    58   73   64   63   40   43   25   44   51   64   71   49     54  56     68   56   37   62  2004
2005    70   56   72   68   63   66   64   62   76   76   72   66     68  66     58   68   64   75  2005
2006    57   69   62   50   47   64   52   70   62   67   70   74     62  61     64   53   62   66  2006
2007    95   70   69   74   66   58   60   58   60   58   55   47     64  67     80   70   59   58  2007
2008    23   35   73   52   47   46   59   44   63   63   65   53     52  51     35   57   49   64  2008
2009    61   51   52   59   65   65   71   66   69   64   77   66     64  63     55   59   67   70  2009
2010    74   80   92   85   73   63   60   63   59   69   78   47     70  72     73   83   62   69  2010
2011    49   51   63   62   50   57   71   71   54   64   56   53     59  58     49   58   66   58  2011
2012    45   48   56   68   74   63   54   61   72   75   74   53     62  62     49   66   59   74  2012
2013    67   55   67   53   58   65   58   66   77   68   79   66     65  64     58   59   63   74  2013
2014    74   52   76   77   85   66   56   80   87   81   66   79     73  72     64   80   68   78  2014
2015    81   87   91   75   76   79   72   79   82  108  103  111     87  84     82   80   77   98  2015
2016   116  134  131  108   91   79   83  100   88   89   90   82     99 102    120  110   87   89  2016
2017    97  112  113   93   88   70   81   87   80   90 **** ****   **** ***     97   98   79 ****  2017
Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Anybody surprised by this?


Oil is natural, is this news to you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year
> 2001    42   44   56   51   57   54   61   48   54   50   70   56     54  51     39   55   54   58  2001
> 2002    75   75   90   57   63   55   61   53   63   55   58   44     62  63     69   70   57   58  2002
> 2003    73   55   58   54   61   48   54   65   64   74   53   74     61  59     57   58   56   64  2003
> ...


Is that for Izzy to get dizzy on?


----------



## nononono (Nov 17, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 138798, member: 3"

Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year
2001    42   44   56   51   57   54   61   48   54   50   70   56     54  51     39   55   54   58  2001
2002    75   75   90   57   63   55   61   53   63   55   58   44     62  63     69   70   57   58  2002
2003    73   55   58   54   61   48   54   65   64   74   53   74     61  59     57   58   56   64  2003
2004    58   73   64   63   40   43   25   44   51   64   71   49     54  56     68   56   37   62  2004
2005    70   56   72   68   63   66   64   62   76   76   72   66     68  66     58   68   64   75  2005
2006    57   69   62   50   47   64   52   70   62   67   70   74     62  61     64   53   62   66  2006
2007    95   70   69   74   66   58   60   58   60   58   55   47     64  67     80   70   59   58  2007
2008    23   35   73   52   47   46   59   44   63   63   65   53     52  51     35   57   49   64  2008
2009    61   51   52   59   65   65   71   66   69   64   77   66     64  63     55   59   67   70  2009
2010    74   80   92   85   73   63   60   63   59   69   78   47     70  72     73   83   62   69  2010
2011    49   51   63   62   50   57   71   71   54   64   56   53     59  58     49   58   66   58  2011
2012    45   48   56   68   74   63   54   61   72   75   74   53     62  62     49   66   59   74  2012
2013    67   55   67   53   58   65   58   66   77   68   79   66     65  64     58   59   63   74  2013
2014    74   52   76   77   85   66   56   80   87   81   66   79     73  72     64   80   68   78  2014
2015    81   87   91   75   76   79   72   79   82  108  103  111     87  84     82   80   77   98  2015
2016   116  134  131  108   91   79   83  100   88   89   90   82     99 102    120  110   87   89  2016
2017    97  112  113   93   88   70   81   87   80   90 **** ****   **** ***     97   98   79 ****  2017
Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year

/QUOTE


*Now that's a dedicated Golf Ball Thief. *
*Spola is keeping track of his monthly/yearly*
*theft accumulation!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

*Keystone XL pipeline route approved*
John Sexton Nov 20, 2017 1:01 PM
Top Pick





“The commission’s decision to back an alternative route could complicate TransCanada’s plans for the pipeline


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Keystone XL pipeline route approved*
> John Sexton Nov 20, 2017 1:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


I'm sure more Native American women will be preyed upon and killed because of this decision.

https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/on-indian-land-criminals-can-get-away-with-almost-anything/273391/

*On Indian Land, Criminals Can Get Away With Almost Anything*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm sure more Native American women will be preyed upon and killed because of this decision.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/on-indian-land-criminals-can-get-away-with-almost-anything/273391/
> 
> *On Indian Land, Criminals Can Get Away With Almost Anything*


The big fish eat the little fish.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The big fish eat the little fish.


That about says it all . . . problem is you think because you are swimming in the same direction they won't eventually turn around and eat you.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The big fish eat the little fish.


So much for your lies about caring for human life.  We need more abortions apparently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That about says it all . . . problem is you think because you are swimming in the same direction they won't eventually turn around and eat you.


That is how evolution works, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> So much for your lies about caring for human life.  We need more abortions apparently.


I care for all human life, just some more than others.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I care for all human life, just some more than others.


Very Jesus like of you.  Native American women surely deserve your apathy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Very Jesus like of you.  Native American women surely deserve your apathy.


So, the pipeline is going to kill injun women?
How?


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, the pipeline is going to kill injun women?
> How?


https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/on-indian-land-criminals-can-get-away-with-almost-anything/273391/

https://www.bustle.com/p/the-true-story-behind-wind-river-is-this-hidden-injustice-against-native-american-women-75304

_"The film concludes with a chilling quote: “While missing person statistics are compiled for every other demographic, none exist for Native American women.”"_

Educate yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I care for all human life, just some more than others.


 "All animals are created equal, but some are more equal." ~ The Pigs


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, the pipeline is going to kill injun women?
> How?


Are you talking about an oil pipeline in India or are you just a racist idiot?


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That about says it all . . . problem is you think because you are swimming in the same direction they won't eventually turn around and eat you.



*Problem is YOU swim in the water you pontificate about, we don't.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "All animals are created equal, but some are more equal." ~ The Pigs



*If you are going to post something from " Animal Farm " ....put it in context.*

*Typical Liberal Idiocracy....*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, the pipeline is going to kill injun women?
> How?


That's what she said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Here, from a site the nutters can trust:

While state officials said the pollution won't spread to drinking water systems, Renville said area residents are worried about one of the world's largest sources of underground fresh water, the Ogallala aquifer, becoming contaminated. The aquifer spans about 174,000 square miles underneath eight states: Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Colorado, Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas and New Mexico. According to Scientific American, Ogallala has enough water to cover all 50 US states with 1.5 feet of water.


https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201711181059210415-massive-oil-spill-sacred-sites-aquifer/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/on-indian-land-criminals-can-get-away-with-almost-anything/273391/
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/p/the-true-story-behind-wind-river-is-this-hidden-injustice-against-native-american-women-75304
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight, I post some good news about the pipeline and you, Mr SJW, post something about killing injuns?
Get a life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here, from a site the nutters can trust:
> 
> While state officials said the pollution won't spread to drinking water systems, Renville said area residents are worried about one of the world's largest sources of underground fresh water, the Ogallala aquifer, becoming contaminated. The aquifer spans about 174,000 square miles underneath eight states: Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Colorado, Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas and New Mexico. According to Scientific American, Ogallala has enough water to cover all 50 US states with 1.5 feet of water.
> 
> ...


Aren't you all about progress?


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So let me get this straight, I post some good news about the pipeline and you, Mr SJW, post something about killing injuns?
> Get a life.


Wouldn't want to interrupt your oil party with assault and murder, might spoil the fun.  SJW isn't the right term to use here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Very Jesus like of you.  Native American women surely deserve your apathy.


I love women, all races,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't want to interrupt your oil party with assault and murder, might spoil the fun.  SJW isn't the right term to use here.


You are predicting the future?
There is always something to block the pipeline, birds, frogs, beetles and now injuns, SJW is the correct term.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love women, all races,


Liar



Sheriff Joe said:


> I post some good news about the pipeline and you, Mr SJW, post something about killing injuns?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love women, all races,


More objectification, it from this very way of thinking that sexual harassment evolves.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are predicting the future?
> There is always something to block the pipeline, birds, frogs, beetles and now injuns, SJW is the correct term.


Nobody can predict the future, I'm pointing out what is happening now.  SJW is not the correct term, highlighting murder is not social justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nobody can predict the future, I'm pointing out what is happening now.  SJW is not the correct term, highlighting murder is not social justice.


Why aren't you talking about the Americans that are killed by illegals?


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why aren't you talking about the Americans that are killed by illegals?


They seem to have a lot of champions already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> They seem to have a lot of champions already.


SJW


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SJW


Tourettes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More objectification, _it from_ this very way of thinking that sexual harassment evolves.


It from? Are you talking injun?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why aren't you talking about the Americans that are killed by illegals?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2017/live-updates/trump-white-house/real-time-fact-checking-and-analysis-of-trumps-address-to-congress/fact-check-trump-claim-on-murders-by-unauthorized-immigrants/?utm_term=.704f548aecbc


----------



## xav10 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why aren't you talking about the Americans that are killed by illegals?


Non-issue. McVeigh, the joker in aurora, Vegas, illegals aren’t at all a crime issue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Non-issue. McVeigh, the joker in aurora, Vegas, illegals aren’t at all a crime issue.


Hard to argue with logic like that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to argue with logic like that.


A story published by The Hill last month about two studies claiming that “immigrants commit less crime than U.S. born citizens” misses the point that President Trump and other Americans are concerned over the crimes committed by illegal aliens, not legal immigrants. And the existing records on those crimes, like the murder of Kate Steinle in San Francisco in 2015, are truly shocking.

Ronald Mortensen points out some of the methodological problems with these studies in his recent piece in The Hill. But the problems are even worse. The Cato study concluded that “legal and illegal immigrants are less likely to be incarcerated than natives” and the Sentencing Project concluded in their report that “foreign-born residents of the United States commit crime less often than native-born citizens.”


But the issue isn’t non-citizens who are in this country legally, and who must abide by the law to avoid having their visas revoked or their application for citizenship refused. The real issue is the crimes committed by illegal aliens. And in that context, the claim is quite misleading, because both of these studies combine the crime rates of both citizens and non-citizens, legal and illegal.


Instead of using official crime data, these reports also use surveys. The Sentencing Project measures “crime and related behavior based on self-reported accounts of behavior” and Cato uses the United States Census American Community Survey (ACS). For obvious reasons, there is little incentive for anyone, let alone criminal aliens, to self-report their crimes. Many respondents will likely also fail to disclose that they are not a citizen out of fear of discovery and deportation.

These studies overlook disturbing actual data on crimes committed by criminal aliens. For example, *the Government Accountability Office released two unsettling reports in 2005 on criminal aliens who are in prison for committing crimes in the United States, and issued an updated report in 2011.*

The first report found that criminal aliens, both legal and illegal, make up 27 percent of all federal prisoners. Yet non-citizens are only about nine percent of the nation’s adult population. *Thus, judging by the numbers in federal prisons alone, non-citizens commit federal crimes at three times the rate of citizens.*

*The findings in the second report are even more disturbing. It reviewed the criminal histories of 55,322 aliens in federal or state prisons and local jails who “entered the country illegally.” Those illegal aliens were arrested 459,614 times, an average of 8.3 arrests per illegal alien, and committed almost 700,000 criminal offenses, an average of roughly 12.7 offenses per illegal alien.*

The 2011 GAO report is more of the same. The criminal histories of 251,000 criminal aliens showed that they had committed close to three million criminal offenses. Sixty-eight percent of those in federal prison and 66 percent of those in state prisons were from Mexico. Their offenses ranged from homicide and kidnapping to drugs, rape, burglary, and larceny.

Once again, these statistics are not fully representative of crimes committed by illegal aliens — this report only reflects the criminal histories of aliens who were in prison. If there were a way to include all crimes committed by criminal aliens, the numbers would likely be higher since prosecutors often drop criminal charges against an illegal alien if immigration authorities will deport the alien.

The GAO reports also highlight another flaw in using survey data from a national sample. A key factor highlighted in the GAO reports is that criminal aliens from Mexico disproportionately make up incarcerationsand that most arrests are made in the three border states of California, Texas, and Arizona.

In sum, it has not been proven that illegal aliens commit crimes at a lesser rate than either native-born or naturalized American citizens. In fact, existing data may support the opposite conclusion.

But even if it were true, it would be irrelevant to the point being made by President Trump — that none of the millions of crimes committed by illegal aliens would occur if they were not in the country in the first place or were deported when they were caught instead of being turned loose to repeatedly prey on other victims. That is a simple truth that too many American families know from personal experience.
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/immigration/327229-crimes-by-illegal-aliens-not-legal-immigrants-are-the-real


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A story published by The Hill last month about two studies claiming that “immigrants commit less crime than U.S. born citizens” misses the point that President Trump and other Americans are concerned over the crimes committed by illegal aliens, not legal immigrants. And the existing records on those crimes, like the murder of Kate Steinle in San Francisco in 2015, are truly shocking.
> 
> Ronald Mortensen points out some of the methodological problems with these studies in his recent piece in The Hill. But the problems are even worse. The Cato study concluded that “legal and illegal immigrants are less likely to be incarcerated than natives” and the Sentencing Project concluded in their report that “foreign-born residents of the United States commit crime less often than native-born citizens.”
> 
> ...


Exactly, pretty simple when you boil it down, maybe too simple for our elitist friends here.

But even if it were true, it would be irrelevant to the point being made by President Trump — that none of the millions of crimes committed by illegal aliens would occur if they were not in the country in the first place or were deported when they were caught instead of being turned loose to repeatedly prey on other victims. That is a simple truth that too many American families know from personal experience.
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-bl...egal-aliens-not-legal-immigrants-are-the-real


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A story published by The Hill last month about two studies claiming that “immigrants commit less crime than U.S. born citizens” misses the point that President Trump and other Americans are concerned over the crimes committed by illegal aliens, not legal immigrants. And the existing records on those crimes, like the murder of Kate Steinle in San Francisco in 2015, are truly shocking.
> 
> Ronald Mortensen points out some of the methodological problems with these studies in his recent piece in The Hill. But the problems are even worse. The Cato study concluded that “legal and illegal immigrants are less likely to be incarcerated than natives” and the Sentencing Project concluded in their report that “foreign-born residents of the United States commit crime less often than native-born citizens.”
> 
> ...


" . . . like the murder of Kate Steinle in San Francisco in 2015, are truly shocking." Is the trial over?


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love women, all races,



*Love that Black line !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . like the murder of Kate Steinle in San Francisco in 2015, are truly shocking." Is the trial over?


*Is Kate Steinle alive ?????*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here, from a site the nutters can trust:
> 
> While state officials said the pollution won't spread to drinking water systems, Renville said area residents are worried about one of the world's largest sources of underground fresh water, the Ogallala aquifer, becoming contaminated. The aquifer spans about 174,000 square miles underneath eight states: Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Colorado, Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas and New Mexico. According to Scientific American, Ogallala has enough water to cover all 50 US states with 1.5 feet of water.
> 
> ...



*A few loafs of Bread..*
*Three packets of sliced ham.*
*Small jar of Mayo.*
*Small container of mustard.*
*One head of lettuce, maybe two.*
*Three or four large tomatoes.*
*A jar of pickles.*
*A package of saran wrap.*
*Two or three packages of paper plates.*
*Four Gallons of Apple juice.*
*Two packages of paper cups.*
*Three packages of assorted plastic utensils.*
*Four bags of BBQ Chips.*

*Throw it in your vehicle along with a table and two chairs.*
*Be on the blvd at 7:00 am and make some people happy !*


*Happy Thanksgiving !*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly, pretty simple when you boil it down, maybe too simple for our elitist friends here.
> 
> But even if it were true, it would be irrelevant to the point being made by President Trump — that none of the millions of crimes committed by illegal aliens would occur if they were not in the country in the first place or were deported when they were caught instead of being turned loose to repeatedly prey on other victims. That is a simple truth that too many American families know from personal experience.
> http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-bl...egal-aliens-not-legal-immigrants-are-the-real


Simple?! Wtf does it even say? We were talking about undocumented immigrants and crime, correct? NOT AN ISSUE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Simple?! Wtf does it even say? We were talking about undocumented immigrants and crime, correct? NOT AN ISSUE.


It says if the illegal mother fuckers weren't here they wouldn't rape, rob and murder US citizens.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It says if the illegal mother fuckers weren't here they wouldn't rape, rob and murder US citizens.


Do you have any numbers showing the percentage per capita of the criminal activity within the undocumented population so could juxtapose that with other groups?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have any numbers showing the percentage per capita of the criminal activity within the undocumented population so could juxtapose that with other groups?


No, but 1 is too many for me, how about you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have any numbers showing the percentage per capita of the criminal activity within the undocumented population so could juxtapose that with other groups?


Are you looking to jux the undoc'd pop. , a.k.a. illegal aliens, with what now?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It says if the illegal mother fuckers weren't here they wouldn't rape, rob and murder US citizens.


It doesn’t say they do that at all. Where does it say that? Give me the quote that  even that idiot who wrote the nonsense says illegals are a violent crime issue at all. Nonsense...it’s like you’re on drugs with these delusions of yours because Trump got elected by talking about Mexican rapists and the drugged out mob says “yeah!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It doesn’t say they do that at all. Where does it say that? Give me the quote that  even that idiot who wrote the nonsense says illegals are a violent crime issue at all. Nonsense...it’s like you’re on drugs with these delusions of yours because Trump got elected by talking about Mexican rapists and the drugged out mob says “yeah!”


So, Illegals don't rape, Rob and murder US citizens?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have any numbers showing the percentage per capita of the criminal activity within the undocumented population so could juxtapose that with other groups?


Deja vu.......

*....the Government Accountability Office released two unsettling reports in 2005 on criminal aliens who are in prison for committing crimes in the United States, and issued an updated report in 2011.*

The first report found that criminal aliens, both legal and illegal, make up 27 percent of all federal prisoners. Yet non-citizens are only about nine percent of the nation’s adult population. *Thus, judging by the numbers in federal prisons alone, non-citizens commit federal crimes at three times the rate of citizens.*

*The findings in the second report are even more disturbing. It reviewed the criminal histories of 55,322 aliens in federal or state prisons and local jails who “entered the country illegally.” Those illegal aliens were arrested 459,614 times, an average of 8.3 arrests per illegal alien, and committed almost 700,000 criminal offenses, an average of roughly 12.7 offenses per illegal alien.*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 23, 2017)

Monthly GISTEMP.  Red points since beginning of thread.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Nov 24, 2017)

Newer format with soft music and math.
"And dizzy dancing way you feel"


----------



## xav10 (Nov 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Deja vu.......
> 
> *....the Government Accountability Office released two unsettling reports in 2005 on criminal aliens who are in prison for committing crimes in the United States, and issued an updated report in 2011.*
> 
> ...


I wonder what the arrests were for? Like entering the country illegally? Says nothing about violent crime. MS13 is the boogey man your looney tunes president relies on.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 24, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Newer format with soft music and math.
> "And dizzy dancing way you feel"
> 
> View attachment 1691


Nobody denies climate change anymore. Let the deniers down easy, cuz we are all on the same team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I wonder what the arrests were for? Like entering the country illegally? Says nothing about violent crime. MS13 is the boogey man your looney tunes president relies on.



MS-13 victim was stabbed 100 times, decapitated, had heart ripped out, police say
1 day ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/22/ms-13-victim-was-stabbed-100-times-decapitated-had-heart-ripped-out-police-say.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiYgaPhndfXAhWlS98KHY4LBEEQqUMILzAC&usg=AOvVaw0epjZcGVclRjWtX9Bl_6v3&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nobody denies climate change anymore. Let the deniers down easy, cuz we are all on the same team.


Natural fluctuations.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Deja vu.......
> 
> *....the Government Accountability Office released two unsettling reports in 2005 on criminal aliens who are in prison for committing crimes in the United States, and issued an updated report in 2011.*
> 
> ...


Impressive, "felonies or two misdemeanors" . . . I'm sure it's only gotten worse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MS-13 victim was stabbed 100 times, decapitated, had heart ripped out, police say
> 1 day ago
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/22/ms-13-victim-was-stabbed-100-times-decapitated-had-heart-ripped-out-police-say.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiYgaPhndfXAhWlS98KHY4LBEEQqUMILzAC&usg=AOvVaw0epjZcGVclRjWtX9Bl_6v3&ampcf=1


Sounds horrible, was this business related or personal?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nobody denies climate change anymore. Let the deniers down easy, cuz we are all on the same team.


Climate change is an inescapable fact of life on Planet earth.
Always has been.
Always will be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds horrible, was this business related or personal?


Dead is Dead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dead is Dead.


Was the victim "involved" or a civilian?


----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> *Nobody denies climate change anymore. *Let the deniers down easy, cuz we are all on the same team.



*Wow ......are you of the Unintelligent gene pool.*
*Not to mention you proudly spread your stupidity*
*out for everyone to witness.*

*You had quite the difficult time in science class with *
*the Water/Ice experiments didn't you.....*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Climate change is an inescapable fact of life on Planet earth.
> Always has been.
> Always will be.


I mean nobody rational denies man-made climate change, any more than they deny gravity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I mean nobody rational denies man-made climate change, any more than they deny gravity.


Man made gravity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I mean nobody rational denies man-made climate change, any more than they deny gravity.


Timing is everything,
After 30 Years, Alarmists STILL Predicting 'Global Warming' Apocalypse...
http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/25/after-30-years-alarmists-are-still-predicting-a-global-warming-apocalypse/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

Can we get rid of Al Gore as a spokesman for global warming now?
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/can_we_get_rid_of_al_gore_as_a_spokesman_for_global_warming_now.html


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I mean nobody rational denies man-made climate change, any more than they deny gravity.


*Is man made climate change the same as man made climate shifts ?*


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Man made gravity.


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I mean nobody rational denies man-made climate change, any more than they deny gravity.


The use of the term "climate change":

https://www.skepticalscience.com/climate-change-global-warming-basic.html

_"Ironically, the change may also have been accelerated by politically-motivated spin doctors. This is advice from a Republican political consultant who advised President Bush, talking about changing the name for political purposes:

"It’s time for us to start talking about “climate change” instead of global warming and “conservation” instead of preservation…“Climate change” is less frightening than “global warming”…While global warming has catastrophic connotations attached to it, climate change suggests a more controllable and less emotional challenge".

*Source: Republican Political Consultant Frank Luntz, 2003*

Claims that the terms have been switched imply a cover-up. The premise is that scientists were wrong-footed by local cooling and a slow-down in surface temperature increases. To cover this failure, the scientists started talking about climate change instead of global warming, because the former could encompass cold weather, where the latter clearly did not.

As you can see, the premise fails on a simple level: both terms have been used for a long time. It fails too because there has not been a hiatus in warming, just a change in location with more energy now being stored in the oceans in the last decade. Scientists do not have anything to hide, or cover up.

*'Climate change' is the best term to use when talking about the effects of global warming.* Responsible sections of the media may use ‘climate change’ more often these days because it is more accurate and more apt. All parts of the climate are affected, from the melting ice to extreme weather. The climate will get hotter in some places, colder in others. Rainfall will increase in some places, decrease in others. In other words, the stability of the climate is being affected, and 'climate change' is the umbrella term that encompasses all the different effects of global warming."
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I mean nobody rational denies man-made climate change.


You deny it everyday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> The use of the term "climate change":
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/climate-change-global-warming-basic.html
> 
> ...


Why change the terms?  How about you change your lifestyle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Man made gravity.


I celebrated man made gravity this past Thursday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> we are all on the same team.


Yes. We all consume fossil fuels.  You people just deny that you do.


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why change the terms?


I'm not changing anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I celebrated man made gravity this past Thursday.


You had to be there, I am guessing.


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes. We all consume fossil fuels. You people just deny that you do.


Only in your mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not changing anything.


That's not very green of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only in your mind.


Glad to be wrong about that.  Let both the anti-ff rhetoric and consumption continue simultaneously.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

In the May 2000 issue of Reason Magazine, award-winning science correspondent Ronald Bailey wrote an excellent article titled “Earth Day, Then and Now” to provide some historical perspective on the 30th anniversary of Earth Day. In that article, Bailey noted that around the time of the first Earth Day, and in the years following, there was a “torrent of apocalyptic predictions” and many of those predictions were featured in his Reason article. Well, it’s now the 46th anniversary of  Earth Day, and a good time to ask the question again that Bailey asked 16 years ago: How accurate were the predictions made around the time of the first Earth Day in 1970? The answer: “The prophets of doom were not simply wrong, but _spectacularly_ wrong,” according to Bailey. Here are *18 examples of the spectacularly wrong predictions made around 1970 when the “green holy day” (aka Earth Day) started*:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2017)

1. Harvard biologist George Wald estimated that “civilization will end within 15 or 30 years unless immediate action is taken against problems facing mankind.”


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes. We all consume fossil fuels.  You people just deny that you do.


Coocoo.


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's not very green of you.


What does green have to do with presenting the history of the use of two different terms?


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not changing anything.



*Yes you did ...LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Idiot...*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes. We all consume fossil fuels.  You people just deny that you do.


Who denies that they use fossil fuels? One of my houses, however, puts energy back into the grid because my solar system generates more energy than I use. I just meant that when you numbskulls give up denying science and stop being snookered by your energy-company-funded anti-science propaganda, then we will be together in fighting climate change.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who denies that they use fossil fuels? One of my houses, however, puts energy back into the grid because my solar system generates more energy than I use. I just meant that when you numbskulls give up denying science and stop being snookered by your energy-company-funded anti-science propaganda, then we will be together in fighting climate change.



*This is the backwards ass thinking of a Liberal.....You won't see a return on investment because of the initial *
*expenditures. Let alone when SCE limits the return on the line. That's when you are screwed. Fossil Fuel is*
*soooo much cheaper at the present time to use. And the return of electricity to the Grid will NEVER offset*
*the out of state coal fired plants that supplement California's Electrical Grid. It a Tree Hugger Fantasy you*
*have crawled in bed with.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes. We all consume fossil fuels.  You people just deny that you do.


Denies it? Is that what you are hung up on? Who denies it? You choose the most indefensible of positions yet continue to attempt to hold that ground hell or high water, bully for you!


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Denies it? Is that what you are hung up on? Who denies it? You choose the most indefensible of positions yet continue to attempt to hold that ground hell or high water, bully for you!


*You cannot even begin to support the Premise put forth by the LIARS, let alone try and defend it.*
*Maybe you might have more credibility if you took the time to explain your position and use data*
*to support the False Premise. At least try to look semi intelligent.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=907372206089397


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who denies that they use fossil fuels? One of my houses, however, puts energy back into the grid because my solar system generates more energy than I use. I just meant that when you numbskulls give up denying science and stop being snookered by your energy-company-funded anti-science propaganda, then we will be together in fighting climate change.


Saving money is good.
Conserving resources is good.
The idea of "fighting climate change" is laughable.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The idea of "fighting climate change" is laughable.


Fighting AGW begins with not denying it's a possibility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fighting AGW begins with not denying it's a possibility.


Did you bike to work today?  Or are you in AGW denial again?


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you bike to work today?  Or are you in AGW denial again?


Why would I bike to work today?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I bike to work today?


Because you donʻt want to turn up the AGW dial silly.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because you donʻt want to turn up the AGW dial silly.


That sound funny in your head?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fighting AGW begins with not denying it's a possibility.


You couldnt fight your way out of a wet paper bag.
Leave the climate to mother nature.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You couldnt fight your way out of a wet paper bag.
> Leave the climate to mother nature.


That has been my point all along.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

espola said:


> That has been my point all along.


Maybe you can toughen him up a little..


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You couldnt fight your way out of a wet paper bag.


Tough day at the turd factory?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tough day at the turd factory?


Not especially.
Had to show a young greenhorn how to herc a 75 gallon water heater onto a platform.
Still the strongest bull in the pen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> That sound funny in your head?


let your actions speak louder.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not especially.
> Had to show a young greenhorn how to herc a 75 gallon water heater onto a platform.
> Still the strongest bull in the pen.


Piss and shit keeping you in good shape, good for you!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you bike to work today?  Or are you in AGW denial again?


All or nothing, yet again. One can't just be concerned, do their best to limit their footprint considering the parameters of modern society, want others including large gross polluters to do their best, again considering all the varying factors and make sacrifices to achieve those goals, noooooooo not according to you, they either have to deny or give up their modern life altogether. All, or nothing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Piss and shit keeping you in good shape, good for you!


Your shit is my bread and butter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not especially.
> Had to show a young greenhorn how to herc a 75 gallon water heater onto a platform.
> Still the strongest bull in the pen.


Like your hero Trump and his athletic trophy earning accomplishments, you are running in a small pen.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like your hero Trump and his athletic trophy earning accomplishments, you are running in a small pen.


You couldnt do it.
I guarantee it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You couldnt do it.
> I guarantee it.


Funny thing is, I actually think you believe that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny thing is, I actually think you believe that.


I do.
Got me.

You sound like the muscle bound kid I showed today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I do.
> Got me.
> 
> You sound like the muscle bound kid I showed today.


Rodbuster aren't bulky, speed, agility and technique . . . sounds like what you did today involved a bit of technique. Work smarter not harder.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rodbuster aren't bulky, speed, agility and technique . . . sounds like what you did today involved a bit of technique. Work smarter not harder.


It takes a man.
If you're one of those, maybe.
God willing you dont bust a nut.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It takes a man.
> If you're one of those, maybe.
> God willing you dont bust a nut.


How much does it weigh? . . . the water heater, not the nut.

I know my tankless unit was pretty light, just saying.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How much does it weigh? . . . the water heater, not the nut.
> 
> I know my tankless unit was pretty light, just saying.


To tell you the truth, I dont know.
I do know, that when I was thirty, they weighed a lot less.
Its not so much the weight as it is the size, and how to get ahold of it.
You gotta get low enough to lift it up two feet, which means you basically start in a squat.

Its less than a cast iron tub, but more than two 40s.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To tell you the truth, I dont know.
> I do know, that when I was thirty, they weighed a lot less.
> Its not so much the weight as it is the size, and how to get ahold of it.
> You gotta get low enough to lift it up two feet, which means you basically start in a squat.
> ...


It's an awkward pick . . . and strength helps, but proper technique gets 'er dun. We lift virtually everything from the ground.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's an awkward pick . . . and strength helps, but proper technique gets 'er dun. We lift virtually everything from the ground.


I dont know many guys who can do it.
Matter of fact, Im the only one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To tell you the truth, I dont know.
> I do know, that when I was thirty, they weighed a lot less.
> Its not so much the weight as it is the size, and how to get ahold of it.
> You gotta get low enough to lift it up two feet, which means you basically start in a squat.
> ...


That's not fair dude!  First the hair, now the Herc jerk and clean of the water heater too?!!  Did Kekuhaupio teach you that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know many guys who can do it.
> Matter of fact, Im the only one.


 . . . again, from a small sample size.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's not fair dude!  First the hair, now the Herc jerk and clean of the water heater too?!!  Did Kekuhaupio teach you that?


That dude could lift me and the water heater without breaking a sweat.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

*Shhhhhh........Bob ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2017)

Study: No speed-up in global warming, Earth less sensitive to CO2
November 30, 2017

A new paper disproves much of climate change theology. More
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/study_no_speed_up_in_global_warming_earth_less_sensitive_to_co2.html


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Study: No speed-up in global warming, Earth less sensitive to CO2
> November 30, 2017
> 
> A new paper disproves much of climate change theology. More
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/study_no_speed_up_in_global_warming_earth_less_sensitive_to_co2.html


You're gettin played Chump!  Just like the plumber, you fall for recycled nonsense every time they re-release it.

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2017/may/11/more-errors-identified-in-contrarian-climate-scientists-temperature-estimates

*More errors identified in contrarian climate scientists' temperature estimates*
A new study suggests there are remaining biases in the oft-corrected University of Alabama at Huntsville atmospheric temperature estimates


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're gettin played Chump!  Just like the plumber, you fall for recycled nonsense every time they re-release it.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2017/may/11/more-errors-identified-in-contrarian-climate-scientists-temperature-estimates
> 
> ...


Gee a study from Alabama sited by American Stinker, what could go wrong there?


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee a study from Alabama sited by American Stinker, what could go wrong there?


The merry-go-round has gone several revolutions like this - 

1 - the group from UAH publishes something like no one else has
2 - another group points out their likely errors
3 - the group from UAH admits their errors and corrects their results so they are pretty much like what everyone else has published
4 - GOTO 1

Lather and rinse, but best of all, repeat.

Best of all, the yahoos on the sidelines keep repeating topic 1 while ignoring 2 and 3.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2017)

*Silence !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2017)

Credit Rating Agency Demands Government Prepare for Climate Change
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/12/03/credit-rating-agency-demands-government-prepare-for-climate-change/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjOicG3iO7XAhUKPiYKHd41ByIQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw34RMsEJxjmVwEZ4E6CU3GW&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To tell you the truth, I dont know.
> I do know, that when I was thirty, they weighed a lot less.
> Its not so much the weight as it is the size, and how to get ahold of it.
> You gotta get low enough to lift it up two feet, which means you basically start in a squat.
> ...


Says the weight right there on the packaging, or are you installing someone else's "recycled" unit from a previous job?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says the weight right there on the packaging, or are you installing someone else's "recycled" unit from a previous job?


I never looked at it.
Never had a reason to, I guess.
Like I said, its not so much the weight as its the size of the thing, and how to get a hold of it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never looked at it.
> Never had a reason to, I guess.
> Like I said, its not so much the weight as its the size of the thing, and how to get a hold of it.


That's what she said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Credit Rating Agency Demands Government Prepare for Climate Change
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/12/03/credit-rating-agency-demands-government-prepare-for-climate-change/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjOicG3iO7XAhUKPiYKHd41ByIQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw34RMsEJxjmVwEZ4E6CU3GW&ampcf=1


True colors of "climate change"


----------



## Wez (Dec 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> True colors of "climate change"


Perfect example of your politicized agw views.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what she said.


You don't respect women at all, do you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never looked at it.
> Never had a reason to, I guess.
> Like I said, its not so much the weight as its the size of the thing, and how to get a hold of it.


That's what a Material Lift is for. Or a bunch of your buddies and a case...


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2017)

*Use your brain, then your brawn.....A lot safer that way ! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2017)

Vatican Issues Far-Left Declaration on Climate Change: ‘Very Fabric of Life on Earth at Grave Risk’


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Vatican Issues Far-Left Declaration on Climate Change: ‘Very Fabric of Life on Earth at Grave Risk’


In the spirit of St. Erlich and St. Malthus the Vatican perpetuates the list of doomsayers that have not only been wrong but horribly wrong.


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In the spirit of St. Erlich and St. Malthus the Vatican perpetuates the list of doomsayers that have not only been wrong but horribly wrong.


Wait, you mean the head fairy in the sky purveyor is wrong about something??  ...and of course, it's the polticized AGW stance you choose to focus on.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wait, you mean the head fairy in the sky purveyor is wrong about something??  ...and of course, it's the polticized AGW stance you choose to focus on.


Humans usually are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wait, you mean the head fairy in the sky purveyor is wrong about something??  ...and of course, it's the polticized AGW stance you choose to focus on.


Who’s the sky purveyor?


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2017)

*Global Warming/Climate Change NO !*
*Terrorism...YES !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Not surprised.


Climate Alarmists Caught FAKING Sea Level Rise...
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/06/tidalgate-climate-alarmists-caught-faking-sea-level-rise/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wait, you mean the head fairy in the sky purveyor is wrong about something??  ...and of course, it's the polticized AGW stance you choose to focus on.


Very moral of you to cast aspersions on 1.2 billion Catholics....atta boy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Very moral of you to cast aspersions on 1.2 billion Catholics....atta boy!


That's never happened to any other religion in here before, has it?


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Very moral of you to cast aspersions on 1.2 billion Catholics....atta boy!


What did I say was an aspersion?  Me thinks you doth complain too much...


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> 
> Climate Alarmists Caught FAKING Sea Level Rise...
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/06/tidalgate-climate-alarmists-caught-faking-sea-level-rise/


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.



*The facts are there.....Mr Spola the Lying Thief.*


----------



## xav10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> 
> Climate Alarmists Caught FAKING Sea Level Rise...
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/06/tidalgate-climate-alarmists-caught-faking-sea-level-rise/


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/17/donald-trump-ireland-golf-resort-wall-climate-change


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That's what a Material Lift is for. Or a bunch of your buddies and a case...


What's a material lift? Is that cubicle farm terminology?


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's a material lift? Is that cubicle farm terminology?


*You love to support the observations made about your lack of intelligence....*



*Material Lift* Type A is *defined* in A17.1 as: “a hoisting and lowering mechanism normally classified as an elevator . . . 
serving two or more landings for the purpose of transporting *material*. 
On. Type A *material lifts* no persons are permitted to ride”.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's a material lift? Is that cubicle farm terminology?


It's what I use to lift up any TV larger then 70".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

Melissa McCarthy, Jennifer Aniston: 'Climate Denial Is Like Not Believing In Gravity'
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24493/melissa-mccarthy-jennifer-aniston-climate-denial-paul-bois


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Melissa McCarthy, Jennifer Aniston: 'Climate Denial Is Like Not Believing In Gravity'
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/24493/melissa-mccarthy-jennifer-aniston-climate-denial-paul-bois


Please explain to me how this is of any importance to you, me, anyone? Also, can someone explain why this whole climate change topic has right-siders so up in arms and upset?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Please explain to me how this is of any importance to you, me, anyone? Also, can someone explain why this whole climate change topic has right-siders so up in arms and upset?


Big government money grabbing regulators.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big government money grabbing regulators.


What money is being grabbed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big government money grabbing regulators.


They are grabbing your money?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big government money grabbing regulators.


 . . . and the celebrity statements?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What money is being grabbed?


Mine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are grabbing your money?


Yes, yours too.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks like the Army-Navy game could devolve into a snowball fight.

And the NCAA D1 Mens Soccer Final  is going to be played not far away from there tomorrow.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2017)

Best fire-mapping tool --

https://firemap.sdsc.edu/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Best fire-mapping tool --
> 
> https://firemap.sdsc.edu/


My son is working the Ventura fire as we speak.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big government money grabbing regulators.


the money is obviously on the energy co. side.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> the money is obviously on the energy co. side.


Who enforces regulation?


----------



## xav10 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who enforces regulation?


What regulation? Various regulations which are imposed to prevent pollution? Like the catalytic converter in CA? Government employees who report to elected officials. The “public interest” seeks to counterbalance corporate power on issues such as wages and working conditions, pollution control, consumer safety, etc. The energy companies obviously prevail because they have so much economic power...just look at the Fortune 500. I know republicans and most democrats would prefer to hand the reigns entirely over to the corporations and president trump has made clear from his appointments that this is certainly his goal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2017)

Would you like to buy some carbon credits?
Al Gore would love to sell you some.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

Those Obama era methane regulations? Nevermind
https://hotair.com/archives/2017/12/09/obama-era-methane-regulations-nevermind/


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2017)

*California fires: Year around blazes set to become 'the new normal' as *
*Governor blames climate change*

Jerry Brown says it will take 'heroic' efforts in the US and abroad to stem climate change 

*He's lost his mind.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What regulation? Various regulations which are imposed to prevent pollution? Like the catalytic converter in CA? Government employees who report to elected officials. The “public interest” seeks to counterbalance corporate power on issues such as wages and working conditions, pollution control, consumer safety, etc. The energy companies obviously prevail because they have so much economic power...just look at the Fortune 500. I know republicans and most democrats would prefer to hand the reigns entirely over to the corporations and president trump has made clear from his appointments that this is certainly his goal.


Sounds expensive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What regulation? Various regulations which are imposed to prevent pollution? Like the catalytic converter in CA? Government employees who report to elected officials. The “public interest” seeks to counterbalance corporate power on issues such as wages and working conditions, pollution control, consumer safety, etc. The energy companies obviously prevail because they have so much economic power...just look at the Fortune 500. I know republicans and most democrats would prefer to hand the reigns entirely over to the corporations and president trump has made clear from his appointments that this is certainly his goal.


You havenʻt read the Dodd-Frank Act have you?  Or observed the 5 years of QE transactions.  Or noticed the ARRA transactions?  Or noticed what industry ACA funding flowed to.  You must have missed the party at which the reigns were handed over to corporations during the prior administration.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You havenʻt read the Dodd-Frank Act have you?  Or observed the 5 years of QE transactions.  Or noticed the ARRA transactions?  Or noticed what industry ACA funding flowed to.  You must have missed the party at which the reigns were handed over to corporations during the prior administration.


Who is our secretary of state? How is it possible that almost none of what you say is decipherable? You speak in amorphous platitudes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How is it possible that almost none of what you say is decipherable?


One step at a time.  Have you read the Dodd-Frank Act?


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who is our secretary of state? How is it possible that almost none of what you say is decipherable? You speak in amorphous platitudes.


*For California it's Xavier Becerra who's under Federal investigation regarding the missing server *
*involving the Paki Bros, Debbie Wasserman Schultz, Donna Brazil, John & Tony Podesta, Seth Rich *
*and the Democratic National Committee's incriminating emails that mysteriously came up missing*
*along with the DNC server....Imagine That !*


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One step at a time.  Have you read the Dodd-Frank Act?


nope.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who is our secretary of state? How is it possible that almost none of what you say is decipherable? You speak in amorphous platitudes.


*You ...like your Democratic Party have no shape....You steal from others to build a platform.*
*You ...like your Democratic Party have no Moral compass....you profess to be one thing but you really*
*have become what you profess to disdain !*

*You are a rather disgusting individual who's character on this Forum Platform is equated with*
*Donkey Droppings.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2017)

Trump To Remove 'Climate Change' As National Security Threat...
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/12/15/breaking-trump-to-remove-climate-change-as-a-national-security-threat/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2017)

I knew it,

Global Warming: Fake News from the Start - Tom Harris
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/tomharris/2017/12/17/global-warming-fake-news-from-the-start-n2423586?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjZnfa3mJHYAhUBMyYKHXCvAFwQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw0XKixd2ypTy2aCxEa4p2v_&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


At least they are finally admitting AGW is a money making scheme.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 17, 2017)

How about that other scam where cities and counties use tax money to pay for fire departments? Governments are such ripoff artists. I remember when the state of California forced carmakers to put catalytic converters on cars here so we had to pay more. How do we live this way?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How about that other scam where cities and counties use tax money to pay for fire departments? Governments are such ripoff artists. I remember when the state of California forced carmakers to put catalytic converters on cars here so we had to pay more. How do we live this way?


Some catalytic converters cost 1500 to 2000 bucks. Total rip off.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some catalytic converters cost 1500 to 2000 bucks. Total rip off.


All they did was clean up the air.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some catalytic converters cost 1500 to 2000 bucks. Total rip off.


I replaced the one on my 96 T100 2 years ago after it flunked smog.  Cost me about $500 installed.  Brought my NOX measurement from over 600 down to 1.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> All they did was clean up the air.


What does a added fee on an electric bill do?


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2017)

espola said:


> I replaced the one on my 96 T100 2 years ago after it flunked smog.  Cost me about $500 installed.  Brought my NOX measurement from over 600 down to 1.


*You shoulda ran Premium and serviced your vehicle.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> All they did was clean up the air.


I didn't say they weren't useful, like attorneys, just  expensive, like attorneys.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You shoulda ran Premium and serviced your vehicle.....*


Does running premium really make a difference with the average car these days?
I know it used to.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Does running premium really make a difference with the average car these days?
> I know it used to.


No difference to catalytic converters.  Just avoid leaded fuel.

I ran a test with this truck when I first got it - slightly better mileage with 91 than with 87, but not enough to make up for the difference in price.  My wife's Mercedes wants 91 and will light the Check Engine warning if she runs too much 87.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2017)

November and 23017 weather year data is in --

Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year
2001    42   44   56   51   57   54   60   48   54   50   70   55     53  51     38   54   54   58  2001
2002    75   75   90   57   63   55   61   53   63   55   58   44     62  63     69   70   56   58  2002
2003    73   55   58   54   61   48   54   65   65   73   53   74     61  58     57   58   56   64  2003
2004    58   73   64   63   40   43   24   44   50   63   71   48     54  56     68   56   37   61  2004
2005    70   55   71   68   63   66   64   61   75   76   72   65     67  66     58   67   64   74  2005
2006    56   69   62   50   47   64   52   69   62   67   69   74     62  61     63   53   62   66  2006
2007    95   70   69   74   66   58   60   57   60   58   55   46     64  66     79   70   59   58  2007
2008    23   34   73   52   47   46   59   44   63   63   65   53     52  51     34   57   49   64  2008
2009    61   51   52   59   65   65   71   66   68   64   76   66     64  63     55   59   67   69  2009
2010    74   80   92   85   73   63   59   63   59   69   78   46     70  72     73   83   62   68  2010
2011    49   51   62   62   50   57   71   71   54   63   56   53     58  58     49   58   66   58  2011
2012    45   47   56   68   74   63   54   61   72   75   74   52     62  62     48   66   59   73  2012
2013    66   55   66   52   58   65   57   66   77   67   78   65     64  63     58   59   63   74  2013
2014    73   52   76   77   85   66   56   80   88   81   66   78     73  72     63   79   68   78  2014
2015    81   87   90   74   76   79   72   79   82  108  103  111     87  84     82   80   77   97  2015
2016   115  134  131  108   91   79   83  100   88   89   90   82     99 101    120  110   87   89  2016
2017    96  112  113   93   88   70   81   87   74   90   87 ****   ****  89     97   98   80   83  2017
Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2017)

espola said:


> No difference to catalytic converters. *Wrongo......and you know it Cheapo.... *
> Just avoid leaded fuel.
> 
> I ran a test with this truck when I first got it - slightly better mileage with 91 than with 87, but not enough to make up for the difference in price.  My wife's Mercedes wants 91 and will light the Check Engine warning if she runs too much 87.


*Call Toyota and then get back to us with the recommendations....*

*Oh by the way Spola.....Yes...Wait for it.........*
*You're a LIAR.*
*Using the Min recommended gasoline octane ( 87 ) will deposit*
*more residue in the Catalytic bed than ( 91 ) and based simply by*
*your posting habits and traits exposed on this Forum you're a*
*Cheap Skate and the end result is a seriously degraded Catalytic*
*Convertor over the life of your vehicle....You probably do not *
*maintain it to even Minimum specs that are in your owners Man.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2017)

Effects of man-made climate change turn on a dime again, Part XXIV
http://michellemalkin.com/2017/12/18/effects-of-man-made-climate-change-turn-on-a-dime-again-part-xxiv/

Snowfall in central Alaska has more than doubled since the mid 1800s, says a study which pointed the finger at global warming http://u.afp.com/4Fb2 

2:30 AM - Dec 19, 2017
Daily Mail Online

✔@MailOnline

Scientists blame global warming for DOUBLING the amount of snow atop an Alaskan mountain range http://dailym.ai/2CCeIVO 

7:29 AM - Dec 19, 2017


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

Just keeps getting better and better,
Allows Oil Drilling in ANWR...
https://apnews.com/2d9e099660064f2b8a8fc2237b4e7e4e/It's-a-done-deal:-Congress-wraps-up-massive-tax-package


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How about that other scam where cities and counties use tax money to pay for fire departments? Governments are such ripoff artists. I remember when the state of California forced carmakers to put catalytic converters on cars here so we had to pay more. How do we live this way?


Coat tail riding government was late to that party and subsidies just increased the cost of CC's.


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2017)

*Gov Jerry Brown claims there's Climate Change going on.....*
*His proof is the dark cloud that follows him everywhere...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2017)

https://fee.org/articles/hg-wells-and-orwell-on-whether-science-can-save-humanity/?utm_source=ribbon

*H.G. Wells and Orwell on Whether Science Can Save Humanity*
Though Wells and Orwell were debating in the era of Nazism, many of their arguments reverberate today.

Wells, one of the founders of science fiction, was a staunch believer in science’s potential. Orwell, on the other hand, cast a much more skeptical eye on science, pointing to its limitations as a guide to human affairs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://fee.org/articles/hg-wells-and-orwell-on-whether-science-can-save-humanity/?utm_source=ribbon
> 
> *H.G. Wells and Orwell on Whether Science Can Save Humanity*
> Though Wells and Orwell were debating in the era of Nazism, many of their arguments reverberate today.
> ...


Orwell was not bashful about criticizing the scientific and political views of his friend Wells. In “What is Science?” he described Wells’ enthusiasm for scientific education as misplaced, in part because it rested on the assumption that the young should be taught more about radioactivity or the stars, rather than how to “think more exactly.”

Orwell also rejected Wells’ notion that scientific training rendered a person’s approach to all subjects more intelligent than someone who lacked it. Such widely held views, Orwell argued, led naturally to the assumption that the world would be a better place, if only “the scientists were in control of it,” a notion he roundly rejected.



_





Scientific expertise didn’t preclude some scientists from being swept up in Nazi fervor. German Federal Archive, CC BY-SA_

Orwell believed that scientific education should not focus on particular disciplines such as physics, chemistry, and biology – not, in other words, on facts. Instead, it should focus on implanting “a rational, skeptical, and experimental habit of mind.” And instead of merely scientifically educating the masses, we should remember that “scientists themselves would benefit by a little education” in the areas of “history or literature or the arts.”

Orwell is even more critical of science’s role in politics. In “Wells, Hitler, and the World State,” Orwell treats calls for a single world government as hopelessly utopian, in large part because “not one of the five great military powers would think of submitting to such a thing.” Though sensible men have held such views for decades, they have “no power, and no disposition to sacrifice themselves.”

Far from damning nationalism, Orwell praises it to at least this extent: “What has kept England on its feet this past year” but the “atavistic emotion of patriotism, the ingrained feeling of the English-speaking peoples that they are superior to foreigners?” The energy that actually shapes the world, writes Orwell, springs from emotions that “intellectuals mechanically write off as anachronisms.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2017)

*https://fee.org/articles/free-markets-accomplish-progressives-housing-ideals/

Pro-Environment, Anti-Density*

Cities have a reputation as dirty places. All those people, buildings, cars, pavement—it’s an environmental tragedy, right? Many well-meaning progressives seem to have taken that view to heart, and for decades have wielded environmental protection laws to keep buildings small and relatively spread out, and populations as low as possible—all in the name of preserving the environment.

*But on a per-person basis, dense urban centers absolutely crush the suburbs on environmental-friendliness. *We have smaller homes, often with shared walls, floors, and/or ceilings, all of which helps to reduce heating and cooling costs. We’re more likely to walk, bike, or take transit when we get around. And we share may public amenities, like parks, libraries, and roads, with many more of our neighbors. The map below is just one example of the environmental impact of dense housing, showing just how stark the difference in household carbon emissions is between the dense boroughs of New York City and the suburban communities that surround it.







Average annual carbon emissions per household in the New York metro area. Dense, “dirty” New York City produces about half as many emissions, per household, as the “green” suburbs beyond. Image from Berkeley’s CoolClimate maps site.

The real problem here is that housing is never just a question of “build” or “don’t build.” It’s “build here” or “build somewhere else.” And if you live in a coastal U.S. city, somewhere else is usually way worse for the environment. People don’t disappear just because they can’t move to our cities; *they move to the suburbs of Texas*, where housing continues to be produced in abundance and, as a result, costs have stayed reasonably low.

Opposing development on behalf of the environment is essentially “*greenwashing,*” and we need to acknowledge it for the lie that it is. It’s an environmental crime, not a triumph. We don’t celebrate the environment by moving into its midst and paving it over.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *https://fee.org/articles/free-markets-accomplish-progressives-housing-ideals/
> 
> Pro-Environment, Anti-Density*
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I agree with all of the above.


The Conundrum by David Owen


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2017)

*Carbon...Carbon....Carbon....*

*CO2 ...oh my .....Carbon Dioxide *
*One part Carbon*
*Two parts Oxygen*

*4/5ths of our atmosphere is N2*
*The other 1/5th is almost all O2*

*But those Liberals want to focus on that pesky little amount of CO2*
*The gas that fluctuates with the Earths cycles .......... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Carbon...Carbon....Carbon....*
> 
> *CO2 ...oh my .....Carbon Dioxide *
> *One part Carbon*
> ...


Trump's on it.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The merry-go-round has gone several revolutions like this -
> 
> 1 - the group from UAH publishes something like no one else has
> 2 - another group points out their likely errors
> ...


Spencer and Christy play it up for their audience, and the denier click bait sites spin away.  And, yeah, sooner or later they will re-tweak their v6 thing.  In some ways, though, given how complicated every aspect of the microwave sounding stuff is (from the underlying physics, to correcting for the satellites, to the computational part) I've always thought that the underlying message of the troposphere warming data from UAH and RSS is more similar than different.  At least in the big picture.  And my recollection is that both groups are pretty much the same on stratosphere cooling, which is just as indicative and doesn't get the same attention.  To get a sense of it, I went back to the warming rates I pulled out of the Vostok ice core data set awhile back and compared those to current lower troposphere MSU warming rates from different versions of RSS and UAH.  So for the proxy data it was possible extract rates for ~20 warming periods going back 800K years. These all cluster pretty tightly except for one big outlier which is the current warming period.  And, for all the arm flapping that goes on every time UAH shaves their warming rate down a bit, all the UAH and RSS rates are still about an order of magnitude faster than any other warming period in the last 800,000 years.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 24, 2017)

espola said:


> November and 23017 weather year data is in --


Yeah, I'm behind.  Nov 2017 GISTEMP, NH, red points since beginning of thread.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 24, 2017)

And the soft music and math version for the TRWAP crowd

"As every fairy tale comes real
I've looked at love that way"

 

And seeing how its about Christmas and we lost Harry Dean Stanton this year (Paris, Texas was such an awesome movie) this one's for him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 24, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Yeah, I'm behind.  Nov 2017 GISTEMP, NH, red points since beginning of thread.
> 
> View attachment 1849


Cooling?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cooling?


T'was certainly cold down at the beach this fine morn . . . nothing to see here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> T'was certainly cold down at the beach this fine morn . . . nothing to see here.


Snow on the ground where I am.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Snow on the ground where I am.


See? No global warming!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> See? No global warming!


Denier.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> See? No global warming!


Never mind the coral die-off/warming oceans/ocean acidification, flooding of coastal cities/low islands, shrinking ice caps/glaciers/snow coverage and extreme weather events . . . besides that, nothing to see here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never mind the coral die-off/warming oceans/ocean acidification, flooding of coastal cities/low islands, shrinking ice caps/glaciers/snow coverage and extreme weather events . . . besides that, nothing to see here.


Agree.  Same old doom and gloom


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/26/opinions/earth-from-space-climate-change-opinion-mark-kelly/?iid=ob_lockedrail_longstory_pool


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Same old doom and gloom


Oh I see, it scares you little boys. You'd rather deny it, hold your hands over your eyes and ears hoping it just goes away. Just imagine what your children, grand children and theirs will encounter . . . yet you still side with those whose profits are at stake.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh I see, it scares you little boys. You'd rather deny it, hold your hands over your eyes and ears hoping it just goes away. Just imagine what your children, grand children and theirs will encounter . . . yet you still side with those whose profits are at stake.


Im more concerned with those who would employ guillotines to "save the planet" than any perceived threat from anthropogenic co2.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im more concerned with those who would employ guillotines to "save the planet" than any perceived threat from anthropogenic co2.


"anthropogenic co2"? Is that what you have been told to say? Yes, "concerned" is a gentler way of saying scared, does it make you feel better? . . . and does taking comments like E's way overboard help you right your ship?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "anthropogenic co2"? Is that what you have been told to say? Yes, "concerned" is a gentler way of saying scared, does it make you feel better? . . . and does taking comments like E's way overboard help you right your ship?


Funny, that is exactly what AGW is, way overboard with you people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "anthropogenic co2"? Is that what you have been told to say? Yes, "concerned" is a gentler way of saying scared, does it make you feel better? . . . and does taking comments like E's way overboard help you right your ship?


You've gone completely bonkers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've gone completely bonkers.


Yes, yes the playbook, first attempt to discredit those who would expose the truth . . . look in the mirror baldy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

More evidence of AGW.
Record -36° in Minnesota...
NEW YEAR'S EVE IN NYC COLDEST IN HISTORY?
Temps 30° BELOW normal...
Some of most extreme cold 'ever observed' in central Missouri...
Arctic Blast: Canada... 
MYSTERY: BLUE snow Russia...
UPDATE: Erie, PA pummeled by record 5 feet of snow...
NATIONAL GUARD MOBILIZED... 
LIVE CHILL MAP...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More evidence of AGW.
> Record -36° in Minnesota...
> NEW YEAR'S EVE IN NYC COLDEST IN HISTORY?
> Temps 30° BELOW normal...
> ...


You really are that gullible aren't you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are that gullible aren't you.


Me?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 28, 2017)

Be sure to stock up on the cold weather gear...

Scientists warn of 'mini ice age' that could hit Earth and freeze major rivers by 2030

http://flip.it/vZ8cI6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Be sure to stock up on the cold weather gear...
> 
> Scientists warn of 'mini ice age' that could hit Earth and freeze major rivers by 2030
> 
> http://flip.it/vZ8cI6


Well, if a scientist said it, it has to be true.
Thanks for the tip.
Was the scientist Al Gore?


----------



## Wez (Dec 28, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Be sure to stock up on the cold weather gear...
> 
> Scientists warn of 'mini ice age' that could hit Earth and freeze major rivers by 2030
> 
> http://flip.it/vZ8cI6


I love some of the other articles from that Scientific source you quoted:

_"*We live with 'alien' humans, Vikings and Nazis?"
*_
*"Is NASA covering up an asteroid collision that will take place next year?

"Sexercise: Know more about the fun way to shed weight this festive season"
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> I love some of the other articles from that Scientific source you quoted:
> 
> _"*We live with 'alien' humans, Vikings and Nazis?"
> *_
> ...


Top notch, highly regarded research there!

 . . . but nutters see this as all totally normal.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "anthropogenic co2"? Is that what you have been told to say? Yes, "concerned" is a gentler way of saying scared, does it make you feel better? . . . and does taking comments like E's way overboard help you right your ship?


*You don't know what it means or you would have responded differently......*

*How's it feel to be the " Monkey Butt " of 2017....!*

*Anthropogenic CO2* Sources. *
Anthropogenic CO2* sources include fossil fuel 
burning and the use of limestone to make cement. ... 
Misconception: Carbon dioxide comes only from 
*anthropogenic* sources, especially from the burning of fossil fuels.

*anthropogenic*. (ān'thrə-pə-jěn'ĭk) Caused or influenced by humans. 
*Anthropogenic carbon dioxide* is that portion of *carbon dioxide* 
in the atmosphere that is produced directly by human activities, such 
as the burning of fossil fuels, rather than by such processes as 
respiration and decay.


*Yes....You deserve another picture !!!!*


----------



## Wez (Dec 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Top notch, highly regarded research there!
> 
> . . . but nutters see this as all totally normal.


They're chumps who are fed a steady diet of nonsense.

https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2013/01/07/the-rise-of-right-wing-radio-payola/192082


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> They're chumps who are fed a steady diet of nonsense.
> 
> https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2013/01/07/the-rise-of-right-wing-radio-payola/192082


They have taken to the training well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> They're chumps who are fed a steady diet of nonsense.
> 
> https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2013/01/07/the-rise-of-right-wing-radio-payola/192082


That's hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> They're chumps who are fed a steady diet of nonsense.
> 
> https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2013/01/07/the-rise-of-right-wing-radio-payola/192082


They must all wear slip-ons, laces being so highbrow and all.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They must all wear slip-ons, laces being so highbrow and all.



*Are we getting a glimpse of your Midnight to six activities on " Special " occasions .....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never mind the coral die-off/warming oceans/ocean acidification, flooding of coastal cities/low islands, shrinking ice caps/glaciers/snow coverage and extreme weather events . . . besides that, nothing to see here.


Thats never happened before. Oh, wait... nevermind.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> I love some of the other articles from that Scientific source you quoted:
> 
> _"*We live with 'alien' humans, Vikings and Nazis?"
> *_
> ...


Those make information false. Good to know how you deduce information.


----------



## Wez (Dec 28, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Good to know how you deduce information.


This meme's for you Science boy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> This meme's for you Science boy...


Is that Jesus with the beard?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Clean Coal Is Surging
RICHARD ZUBER
With our scientific progress, clean coal technology is a viable path to secure supply while negating environmental impacts.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/clean_coal_is_surging.html


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clean Coal Is Surging


You're gettin played chump...

http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a4947/4339171/

*The Myth of Clean Coal: Analysis*
*Will coal become the clean, green fuel of the future? Not so fast.*

_The focus on mythical clean coal is particularly frustrating because practical, cost-effective alternatives do exist--and I don't mean just wind and solar power. Natural gas is plentiful in the U.S., and gas-fired power plants produce only about half as much CO2 as coal. Not only that, but once it's ready, the CCS technology envisioned for coal plants would be even more effective if used with natural gas._


----------



## xav10 (Dec 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're gettin played chump...
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a4947/4339171/
> 
> ...


OBVI


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> This meme's for you Science boy...


Again... that matters why? Because you believe it that must make it true?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Top notch, highly regarded research there!
> 
> . . . but nutters see this as all totally normal.


I know. It's only science if it fits your narrative.  Carry on Sunshine...


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Because you believe it that must make it true?


What is it that must be "believed"?  There were 11 seasons of DD vs. 1 of Cosmos?


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I know. It's only science if it fits your narrative.  Carry on Sunshine...


It's only Science if it's actually Science you idiot.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's only Science if it's actually Science you idiot.



*I'll purchase a BIG Block of Ice and send it to your address Wez so you can *
*freeze your cajones off in the name of Global Warming/Climate Change.....*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's only Science if it's actually Science you idiot.


I forgot... only liberals, progressives and Democrats believe in Science. Well, just as long as it doesn't conflict with your agenda. Then it can't be Science. You go ahead and run with that but don't forget to pull your head out of that hole you have it buried in before you start running...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I'll purchase a BIG Block of Ice and send it to your address Wez so you can *
> *freeze your cajones off in the name of Global Warming/Climate Change.....*
> 
> *
> ...


*'Global Warming' Explainers Race to Justify Cold...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I'll purchase a BIG Block of Ice and send it to your address Wez so you can *
> *freeze your cajones off in the name of Global Warming/Climate Change.....*
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that Jesus with the beard?


No.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I forgot... only liberals, progressives and Democrats believe in Science.


As soon as nutters start posting actual Science instead of junk and political rhetoric, I'm gonna run with your theory.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I forgot... only liberals, progressives and Democrats believe in Science. Well, just as long as it doesn't conflict with your agenda. Then it can't be Science. You go ahead and run with that but don't forget to pull your head out of that hole you have it buried in before you start running...


Ignoramus.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


That's a typical response from you. You lack any type of substance.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That's a typical response from you. You lack any type of substance.


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 29, 2017)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong?


Now THAT'S a rhetorical question.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I forgot... only liberals, progressives and Democrats believe in Science. Well, just as long as it doesn't conflict with your agenda. Then it can't be Science. You go ahead and run with that but don't forget to pull your head out of that hole you have it buried in before you start running...


I am curious about that. Why is that? Evolution, climate change...why doesn't the right believe in science?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I am curious about that. Why is that? Evolution, climate change...why doesn't the right believe in science?


Maybe it's useful to replace "belief" with "place trust in".  And of course such attitudes are not exclusive to the political right (although very tightly correlated with a subset of it).  But I get your point.  One interesting thing is that attitudes regarding science can be shown to correlate closely with attitudes regarding proper relationships within social groups and parenting.  Sort of like science reveals the world as probabilistic and uncertain, which erodes the framework needed to properly raise a family.  One interesting thing to read along these line is chapter 3 of the (free stuff) book at the link below.

https://theauthoritarians.org/options-for-getting-the-book/


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Maybe it's useful to replace "belief" with "place trust in".  And of course such attitudes are not exclusive to the political right (although very tightly correlated with a subset of it).  But I get your point.  One interesting thing is that attitudes regarding science can be shown to correlate closely with attitudes regarding proper relationships within social groups and parenting.  Sort of like science reveals the world as probabilistic and uncertain, which erodes the framework needed to properly raise a family.  One interesting thing to read along these line is chapter 3 of the (free stuff) book at the link below.
> 
> https://theauthoritarians.org/options-for-getting-the-book/


"service unavailable"


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I am curious about that. Why is that? Evolution, climate change...why doesn't the right believe in science?


Who says they don't? The left, progressives and Democrats are the ones that say it. Too funny...


----------



## Wez (Dec 30, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Who says they don't? The left, progressives and Democrats are the ones that say it. Too funny...


BS MS, you yourself said you believe in Creationism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

BILL NYE: BLUE STATES WILL ‘IMPOSE ECONOMIC SANCTIONS’ AGAINST CLIMATE CHANGE-DENYING STATES
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/12/29/bill-nye-blue-states-will-impose-economic-sanctions-climate-change-denying-states/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Trump's Energy Success
JEFFREY FOLKS
America has become the largest producer of oil and gas and a major exporter of natural gas.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/trumps_energy_success.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Trump to repeal Obama fracking rule
DECEMBER 30, 2017
Trump continues to dismantle the Obama regulatory regime.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/trump_to_repeal_obama_fracking_rule.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BILL NYE: BLUE STATES WILL ‘IMPOSE ECONOMIC SANCTIONS’ AGAINST CLIMATE CHANGE-DENYING STATES
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/12/29/bill-nye-blue-states-will-impose-economic-sanctions-climate-change-denying-states/


 The authoritarian bent rests firmly in the climate hysteria corner.
Good example here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The authoritarian bent rests firmly in the climate hysteria corner.
> Good example here.


Progress.


----------



## Wez (Dec 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BILL NYE: BLUE STATES WILL ‘IMPOSE ECONOMIC SANCTIONS’ AGAINST CLIMATE CHANGE-DENYING STATES
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/12/29/bill-nye-blue-states-will-impose-economic-sanctions-climate-change-denying-states/


Smart man!

_"Nye said, “Only 40 percent of people in the U.S. think that Congress should be addressing this and that’s because certain conservative groups, especially from the fossil fuel industry, have been very successful in introducing the idea that scientific uncertainty, plus or minus two percent, is the same as plus or minus 100 percent.”"_


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 30, 2017)

espola said:


> "service unavailable"


you could try the direct link to the .pdf

http://theauthoritarians.org/Downloads/TheAuthoritarians.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Smart man!
> 
> _"Nye said, “Only 40 percent of people in the U.S. think that Congress should be addressing this and that’s because certain conservative groups, especially from the fossil fuel industry, have been very successful in introducing the idea that scientific uncertainty, plus or minus two percent, is the same as plus or minus 100 percent.”"_


Climate Authoritarianism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Smart man!
> 
> _"Nye said, “Only 40 percent of people in the U.S. think that Congress should be addressing this and that’s because certain conservative groups, especially from the fossil fuel industry, have been very successful in introducing the idea that scientific uncertainty, plus or minus two percent, is the same as plus or minus 100 percent.”"_


The power of 97%


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> you could try the direct link to the .pdf
> 
> http://theauthoritarians.org/Downloads/TheAuthoritarians.pdf


What is Authoritarianism?

Authoritarianism is something authoritarian followers and authoritarian leaders cook up between themselves. It happens when the followers submit too much to the leaders, trust them too much, and give them too much leeway to do whatever they want--which often is something undemocratic, tyrannical and brutal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Smart man!
> 
> _"Nye said, “Only 40 percent of people in the U.S. think that Congress should be addressing this and that’s because certain conservative groups, especially from the fossil fuel industry, have been very successful in introducing the idea that scientific uncertainty, plus or minus two percent, is the same as plus or minus 100 percent.”"_


I guess we will have to take your word for it.

Bill Nye's logic: Rape, murder and pedophilia should be legal because 'You can't tell people what to do!' - NaturalNews.com
Natural News › 051593_Bill_Nye_aborti...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.naturalnews.com/051593_Bill_Nye_abortion_Planned_Parenthood.html&ved=0ahUKEwi2ttObn7LYAhXH4yYKHeyRBnsQFgglMAA&usg=AOvVaw0JvzppY_WgWwdsJbSoL9pD


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess we will have to take your word for it.
> 
> Bill Nye's logic: Rape, murder and pedophilia should be legal because 'You can't tell people what to do!' - NaturalNews.com
> Natural News › 051593_Bill_Nye_aborti...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.naturalnews.com/051593_Bill_Nye_abortion_Planned_Parenthood.html&ved=0ahUKEwi2ttObn7LYAhXH4yYKHeyRBnsQFgglMAA&usg=AOvVaw0JvzppY_WgWwdsJbSoL9pD


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is Authoritarianism?
> 
> Authoritarianism is something authoritarian followers and authoritarian leaders cook up between themselves. It happens when the followers submit too much to the leaders, trust them too much, and give them too much leeway to do whatever they want--which often is something undemocratic, tyrannical and brutal.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The power of 97%


Well, my score was 12.  A bit embarrassing to admit.  I'm guessing we have some straight A students here though.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 30, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Who says they don't? The left, progressives and Democrats are the ones that say it. Too funny...


At one point during the last election cycle, 7 out of 10 gop candidates didn’t believe in evolution. You know that’s also true about man-made climate change. I understand your embarrassment, but the first step is acknowledgement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> At one point during the last election cycle, 7 out of 10 gop candidates didn’t believe in evolution. You know that’s also true about man-made climate change. I understand your embarrassment, but the first step is acknowledgement.


Fake news.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news.


Your embarrassment? Very real. Acknowledge you don’t believe in evolution and man-made climate change, as is typical of your political party, and we can move forward from there. Putting your fingers in your ears and shouting won’t get it done for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Your embarrassment? Very real. Acknowledge you don’t believe in evolution and man-made climate change, as is typical of your political party, and we can move forward from there. Putting your fingers in your ears and shouting won’t get it done for you.


I dont believe in things you make up.
That better?


----------



## xav10 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont believe in things you make up.
> That better?


You mean scientific consensus and facts about GOP candidates’ self-stated beliefs. I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> At one point during the last election cycle, 7 out of 10 gop candidates didn’t believe in evolution. You know that’s also true about man-made climate change. I understand your embarrassment, but the first step is acknowledgement.


Stuck in your ways? That has worked out so well over the past couple of years. 
Keep up the good work councilor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

DELINGPOLE: TRUMP TROLLS CLIMATE LOONS; CLIMATE LOONS TAKE BAIT
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/30/delingpole-trump-trolls-climate-loons-climate-loons-take-bait/


----------



## xav10 (Dec 30, 2017)

I


Sheriff Joe said:


> DELINGPOLE: TRUMP TROLLS CLIMATE LOONS; CLIMATE LOONS TAKE BAIT
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/30/delingpole-trump-trolls-climate-loons-climate-loons-take-bait/


Why are the guys who have run this website (Breitbart and Bannon) both fat white drunks? Is it that vocal minority of Californians we talked about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Remember the Ice Bowl? Nobody mentioned climate change then!
DECEMBER 31, 2017
Cowboys versus Packers, 1967.  They called Wisconsin weather, as I recall!
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/remember_the_ice_bowl_nobody_mentioned_climate_change_then.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I
> 
> Why are the guys who have run this website (Breitbart and Bannon) both fat white drunks? Is it that vocal minority of Californians we talked about?


You have something against fat white drunks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I
> 
> Why are the guys who have run this website (Breitbart and Bannon) both fat white drunks? Is it that vocal minority of Californians we talked about?


So this is why you are mad at Bannon, he is talking about you.


Bannon: America's Elites Are 'Comfortable Managing Country's Decline'
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/31/bannon-americas-elites-are-comfortable-managing-countrys-decline/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj0lLatuLTYAhVCSCYKHWQVCiAQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw1bWpCyQihGP_WALX3r1auJ&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So this is why you are mad at Bannon, he is talking about you.
> 
> 
> Bannon: America's Elites Are 'Comfortable Managing Country's Decline'
> ...


Nice to see the Goldman Sachs guy turned independent finance deal guy throwing on an army jacket and talking about the “elites.” He’s starting to hurt the GOP, I think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nice to see the Goldman Sachs guy turned independent finance deal guy throwing on an army jacket and talking about the “elites.” He’s starting to hurt the GOP, I think.


Maybe, but it's too late.


----------



## Wez (Dec 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DELINGPOLE: TRUMP TROLLS CLIMATE LOONS; CLIMATE LOONS TAKE BAIT
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/30/delingpole-trump-trolls-climate-loons-climate-loons-take-bait/


You're gettin played chump!

https://www.snopes.com/climatology-fraud-global-warming/

*Peer-Reviewed Study Proves All Recent Global Warming Fabricated by Climatologists?*
*A blog post, even if you like it and it is presented in downloadable PDF form, is not a peer-reviewed study.*


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're gettin played chump!
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/climatology-fraud-global-warming/
> 
> ...


So the question about those who post this type garbage here - are they really that stupid, or are they just lying trolls?


----------



## Wez (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> ...are they really that stupid, or are they just lying trolls?


They can be both.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> They can be both.


"can", and apparently are.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "can", and apparently are.


Some of them are not all that bright.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Some of them are not all that bright.


Finding those on the Trump right that aren't completely gullible is like trying to pick out any truth in what Trump says. 

The media could really shorten their Trump coverage by only covering what is real.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Finding those on the Trump right that aren't completely gullible is like trying to pick out any truth in what Trump says.
> 
> The media could really shorten their Trump coverage by only covering what is real.


"This just in -- Trump told 11 lies today.  Now for tonight's news."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Some of them are not all that bright.


Baaaaaaaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Finding those on the Trump right that aren't completely gullible is like trying to pick out any truth in what Trump says.
> 
> The media could really shorten their Trump coverage by only covering what is real.


Gullible is when you people thought Hilz was a slam dunk.  Lol!  And then your gullibility led you to "the election was rigged"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> They can be both.


Which one of you four dopes is shemp?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

'Global warming' films FLOP...
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/dec/28/global-warming-films-flop-box-office-2017/


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> As soon as nutters start posting actual Science instead of junk and political rhetoric, I'm gonna run with your theory.


*You do not understand basic science let alone advanced....Your past posting *
*history of responses on the matter more than substantiates my statement.*
*Verdict : You are a Dumbass...*
*Case Closed.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 150065, member: 1585"








/QUOTE


*That is the face of an arrogant smug piece of Donkey waste.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one of you four dopes is shemp?
> View attachment 1873


Recycling my material once again I see . . . can't you at least try to be original just once?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Recycling my material once again I see . . . can't you at least try to be original just once?


None of your posts are worthy of remembering or copying.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Recycling my material once again I see . . . can't you at least try to be original just once?


*You own your reputation and temporarily the House you reside in on Government land, nothing else.*
*The pictures are public domain and they are not your material, nor is the subject matter you claim was *
*copied.....*
*Get with your cousin Fat Slob Bob on copyright information.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

*General property Rights :*

The court concluded that though a landowner did not own all the land above the 
property, their rights did extend far enough up that they could still enjoy their 
property. From that case, we know that the above-surface altitude at which property 
rights end is somewhere above 83 feet.

As of yet, there are no laws on record that establish who owns the land between 83 feet 
and 500 feet. However, the FAA has already made proposals for new regulations that 
would allow commercial drone operators to fly drones at altitudes below 500 feet. 
These regulations are far from final, so the details are sparse as to what their proposal 
would be for minimum altitude of these flights. For now, you can confidently claim 
ownership of the land above your home up to 83 feet, and perhaps beyond, but 
not past 500 feet.

*Subsurface Rights Below*

The most significant subsurface rights are mining rights. If you’ve purchased a property 
that includes mining rights, then you still have rights to the core of the earth, though the 
deepest anyone has ever drilled is 7.62 miles, which is not even close to getting through 
the crust, much less through the mantle to the core. And that was after 19 years of drilling.

If you are digging on your property and come across an indian burial site, Nevada law 
requires you to report it, and the Nevada Indian Commission then has certain rights with 
what is done with the burial ground. If you happen upon a burial site under your own 
property, and you fail to report it, or you willfully remove, deface, injure, or destroy the 
grave, you’ve committed a gross misdemeanor and open yourself to civil penalties as well.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

*To own the land your residence sits on you need to make sure the property *
*has a Land Patent with Warranty Deed. You know that thru a Land Abstract.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> None of your posts are worthy of remembering or copying.


You just did.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just did.


*Go away Benito....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 1, 2018)

Somebody better find James Hansen and tell him that Lower Manhattan is still there. Maybe he will revamp his prediction, like that crazy guy who predicts the end of the world every year and then says his math was off and it's next year that the world will end.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

Phony Prophets Painting Fake Pictures to Produce an Alternate Global Warming Reality? - Susan Stamper Brown
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/susanstamperbrown/2018/01/01/phony-prophets-painting-fake-pictures-to-produce-an-alternate-global-warming-reality-n2428783?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjghPye8bbYAhVGOCYKHepYCnsQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw2s-qZT8IajPVscBzc29wxy&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

It might take some time, but Trump will out an end to all of the Kenyans radical ways.

NASA's Rubber Ruler: An Update
RANDALL HOVEN
The country's putative premier science organization seems to be playing fast and loose with how it calculates global temperature changes.  Guess what ...
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/nasas_rubber_ruler_an_update.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2018/01/01/the-sun-is-cooling-faster-than-anyone-suspected/ …


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2018/01/01/the-sun-is-cooling-faster-than-anyone-suspected/ …


"We are in a global cooling period and all the data we have in our computer system warns that the earth is turning cold not warm."

Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

espola said:


> "We are in a global cooling period and all the data we have in our computer system warns that the earth is turning cold not warm."
> 
> Sucker.


" This is an opinion piece, a sort of alarmism-in-reverse, and no-one can be sure that any given weather or climate forecast will prove to be accurate, or even on the right lines, but the arguments are here to consider."

Shit for brains.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

Jurassic period- 4,000 ppm, and life thrived. Giant life forms as well as increasing divergent variations overall.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> " This is an opinion piece, a sort of alarmism-in-reverse, and no-one can be sure that any given weather or climate forecast will prove to be accurate, or even on the right lines, but the arguments are here to consider."
> 
> Shit for brains.


Why do you post this shit?  It makes you look like a gullible fool.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jurassic period- 4,000 ppm, and life thrived. Giant life forms as well as increasing divergent variations overall.


Did you have a point?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Why do you "suck" so much?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Why do you post this shit?  It makes you look like a gullible fool.


So I guess the computer must be wrong. I'm pretty sure you can find other computer models that show that the Earth is warming so who's correct? Follow the money and you will know who has the most to lose. But to say for sure either way would be a crap shoot. Regardless, we should do our best to preserve and protect, within reason.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So I guess the computer must be wrong. I'm pretty sure you can find other computer models that show that the Earth is warming so who's correct? Follow the money and you will know who has the most to lose. But to say for sure either way would be a crap shoot. Regardless, we should do our best to preserve and protect, within reason.


Models built with the intent of satisfying a political agenda are not likely to be correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Models built with the intent of satisfying a political agenda are not likely to be correct.


Models built with the intent of satisfying a financial agenda are not likely to be correct.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you have a point?


Isnt it obvious?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

"Due to unusually warm weather on the west coast, Rosie O'Donnell has come out of hibernation early"
-twitter master-


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Why do you post this shit?  It makes you look like a gullible fool.


The constant and repetitive posting of clearly debunked BS in here points to it being deliberate and trollish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Due to unusually warm weather on the west coast, Rosie O'Donnell has come out of hibernation early"
> -twitter master-


Oh man!


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jurassic period- 4,000 ppm, and life thrived. Giant life forms as well as increasing divergent variations overall.


The Jurassic epoch lasted about 56 million years, and CO2 levels varied within.  Most Jurassic life was in the oceans.  There were dinosaurs and a lot of plant life at times during the Jurassic - but mostly the early parts of the Jurassic - when temperatures were quite warm.

Instead of just thinking about what the CO2 levels were, consider what a change in CO2 levels does.  The following chart correlates changes in CO2 levels with major extinction events.  While there was plenty of life during the Jurassic, it was not the same life that existed in previous epochs.  New forms of life supplanted the old.  
There is a pretty good argument that all of the major extinction events are associated with changes in atmospheric CO2, even the KT extinction event.  The causes of the changes in CO2 levels may differ.  For example, flood basalt events are likely candidates for causing the levels to rise during the Permian Extinction event, and a giant meteor is believed to have caused the KT extinction event. 

To many, including myself, there is no question that fossil-fuel usage had led to an increase in atmospheric CO2 in our own time, and that our climate is changing as a result.  In a time when the climate should be cooling, it gets hotter every year.  That, coupled with habitat encroachment, is causing a new holocene extinction event.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Models built with the intent of satisfying a political agenda are not likely to be correct.


Hence the 3%


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> The Jurassic epoch lasted about 56 million years, and CO2 levels varied within.  Most Jurassic life was in the oceans.  There were dinosaurs and a lot of plant life at times during the Jurassic - but mostly the early parts of the Jurassic - when temperatures were quite warm.
> 
> Instead of just thinking about what the CO2 levels were, consider what a change in CO2 levels does.  The following chart correlates changes in CO2 levels with major extinction events.  While there was plenty of life during the Jurassic, it was not the same life that existed in previous epochs.  New forms of life supplanted the old.
> There is a pretty good argument that all of the major extinction events are associated with changes in atmospheric CO2, even the KT extinction event.  The causes of the changes in CO2 levels may differ.  For example, flood basalt events are likely candidates for causing the levels to rise during the Permian Extinction event, and a giant meteor is believed to have caused the KT extinction event.
> ...


That's cute, you're trying to appeal to nutter reason and logic.  That's how we lost the last election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's cute, you're trying to appeal to nutter reason and logic.  That's how we lost the last election.


Wrong, as usual, this is how you lost the election,


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's cute, you're trying to appeal to nutter reason and logic.  That's how we lost the last election.


I know you are right.  There are some posters whom I have blocked, so I rarely see their posts and I  almost never respond to them.  They don't respond to fact or logic.  In this case though, I responded to Espola.  I don't think he and I are politically sympatico, but I don't think he is a jackass, at least in response to my prior posts.  Plus, he and I seem to share an interest in military history.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I know you are right.  There are some posters whom I have blocked, so I rarely see their posts and I  almost never respond to them.  They don't respond to fact or logic.  In this case though, I responded to Espola.  I don't think he and I are politically sympatico, but I don't think he is a jackass, at least in response to my prior posts.  Plus, he and I seem to share an interest in military history.


You quoted aff/bernie/Ricky though.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> You quoted aff/bernie/Ricky though.


Hmm.  My mistake.  Ricky isn't on ignore, though.  Though uninformative, his posts are usually short, consisting of the same three words: "Danny, Danny, Danny."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Hmm.  My mistake.  Ricky isn't on ignore, though.  Though uninformative, his posts are usually short, consisting of the same three words: "Danny, Danny, Danny."


Danny, Danny, Danny.
Made me laugh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> The Jurassic epoch lasted about 56 million years, and CO2 levels varied within.  Most Jurassic life was in the oceans.  There were dinosaurs and a lot of plant life at times during the Jurassic - but mostly the early parts of the Jurassic - when temperatures were quite warm.
> 
> Instead of just thinking about what the CO2 levels were, consider what a change in CO2 levels does.  The following chart correlates changes in CO2 levels with major extinction events.  While there was plenty of life during the Jurassic, it was not the same life that existed in previous epochs.  New forms of life supplanted the old.
> There is a pretty good argument that all of the major extinction events are associated with changes in atmospheric CO2, even the KT extinction event.  The causes of the changes in CO2 levels may differ.  For example, flood basalt events are likely candidates for causing the levels to rise during the Permian Extinction event, and a giant meteor is believed to have caused the KT extinction event.
> ...


Rest assured, Co2 will come down as the earth cools, and the earth will cool again,....not that it matters that much. (as far as we know)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I know you are right.  There are some posters whom I have blocked, so I rarely see their posts and I  almost never respond to them.  They don't respond to fact or logic.  In this case though, I responded to Espola.  I don't think he and I are politically sympatico, but I don't think he is a jackass, at least in response to my prior posts.  Plus, he and I seem to share an interest in military history.


You and espola are politically "sympatico".
You can take that to the bank.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


>


Looks like the number of extinction events have gone down as the earth's C02 levels have dropped. (according to this chart)
Should we make SUV ownership mandatory?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rest assured, Co2 will come down as the earth cools, and the earth will cool again,....not that it matters that much. (as far as we know)


I agree.  CO2 levels have risen and fallen dramatically.  The Earth warms and cools cyclically.  But I am not sure there has ever been a period in Earths history, certainly not since the KT extinction event, where climate change with such pace.  Usually it takes thousands of years, in the case of Pleistocene ice ages, to tens of millions of years, in the case of Cryogenian Snowball Earth.  We are seeing climate change in a space of less than 100 years.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like the number of extinction events have gone down as the earth's C02 levels have dropped. (according to this chart)
> Should we make SUV ownership mandatory?


Pretty funny.  I'm not saying that life cannot adapt to higher or lower CO2 levels.  The fossil record proves it can.  But changing CO2 levels does change the type of life.  After every extinction event (and there are about 25 documented events) new types of life come to dominate.  We would not exist except for the KT extinction event.  Dinosaurs would not have existed but for the Permian extinction event.  If it weren't for the Silurian extinction event, the most prolific life form might still be trilobites.

If we have another extinction event now, do you think that humans are the terrestrial life-form most likely to survive it?  My vote goes to the arthropods.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I agree.  CO2 levels have risen and fallen dramatically.  The Earth warms and cools cyclically.  But I am not sure there has ever been a period in Earths history, certainly not since the KT extinction event, where climate change with such pace.  Usually it takes thousands of years, in the case of Pleistocene ice ages, to tens of millions of years, in the case of Cryogenian Snowball Earth.  We are seeing climate change in a space of less than 100 years.


Right, rate of the current forcing regime, not its magnitude per se, that is distinct from past epochs.  Nothing in the natural carbon cycle works fast enough to modulate.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Right, rate of the current forcing regime, not its magnitude per se, that is distinct from past epochs.  Nothing in the natural carbon cycle works fast enough to modulate.


The terms "magnitude," "epoch," and "carbon cycle" are argot.  It sounds like you have a background in the sciences.  Except the word "per se," which makes you sound like a lawyer.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jurassic period- 4,000 ppm, and life thrived. Giant life forms as well as increasing divergent variations overall.


Like others, not sure where you were going with this.  If it has to do with gas/heme exchange and CO2 toxicity, it takes a lot of CO2 to prevent exchange.  If its the "lots of CO2 in past atmospheres and yet all the seas didn't boil so that means that CO2 being driver of current climate change is wrong" canard keep in mind that for the geologic periods cited the sun's luminosity on the main sequence was about 5% less than current.  So that's ballpark 55 W/m2.  In comparison, variation in irradiance based on 11 year cycle is about 1 W/m2


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> sciences....lawyer.


To paraphrase Zappa, just another barbarian with a wrench in my pocket....


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> To paraphrase Zappa, just another barbarian with a wrench in my pocket....


Well, watch out where the huskies go ...


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> "We are in a global cooling period and all the data we have in our computer system warns that the earth is turning cold not warm."
> 
> Sucker.


*George Soros has stopped his funding to the down stream internet Trolls who *
*daily post ignorant childish rebuttals to push down the TRUTH.*
*You might want cash those recent checks you received .......*

*Sucker..*


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Models built with the intent of satisfying a political agenda are not likely to be correct.



*Look no further than the " Hockey Stick "," Tree Ring " data You Liberal's have spouted .....*
*And all based on a False Premise.....*
*All the Scientists who bellied up to the Global Warming/Climate Change trough will NEVER*
*regain there character EVER !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I agree.  CO2 levels have risen and fallen dramatically.  The Earth warms and cools cyclically.  *But I am not sure there has ever been a period in Earths history, certainly not since the KT extinction event, where climate change with such pace.*  Usually it takes thousands of years, in the case of Pleistocene ice ages, to tens of millions of years, in the case of Cryogenian Snowball Earth.  *We are seeing climate change in a space of less than 100 years*.



*You cannot prove what you just spouted.....and you KNOW I am Right !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I agree.  CO2 levels have risen and fallen dramatically.  The Earth warms and cools cyclically.  But I am not sure there has ever been a period in Earths history, certainly not since the KT extinction event, where climate change with such pace.  Usually it takes thousands of years, in the case of Pleistocene ice ages, to tens of millions of years, in the case of Cryogenian Snowball Earth.  We are seeing climate change in a space of less than 100 years.


I dont believe the change in global temperatures within the last 150 years are exceptional.
Read this.  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjjkeuOj7rYAhUEwFQKHVY5B_sQFgg0MAE&url=https://history.aip.org/climate/cycles.htm&usg=AOvVaw3KG0jUSnOadR7pO7-hWLBd


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Like others, not sure where you were going with this.  If it has to do with gas/heme exchange and CO2 toxicity, it takes a lot of CO2 to prevent exchange.  If its the "lots of CO2 in past atmospheres and yet all the seas didn't boil so that means that CO2 being driver of current climate change is wrong" canard keep in mind that for the geologic periods cited the sun's luminosity on the main sequence was about 5% less than current.  So that's ballpark 55 W/m2.  In comparison, variation in irradiance based on 11 year cycle is about 1 W/m2


Perspective.
Co2 is not a pollutant, or an evil earth boiling acid.
Its an essential gas, as well as a recently honed political weapon.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> as well as a recently honed political weapon.


Only by nutters who distort the Science.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only by nutters who distort the Science.


*You do not know nor understand Science and that has been established quite often.*
*So you would NOT know a distortion if it slapped you in the face....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Models built with the intent of satisfying a political agenda are not likely to be correct.


And you believe that all the models that show Global Warming have been done so with no political agenda in mind?


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont believe the change in global temperatures within the last 150 years are exceptional.
> Read this.  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjjkeuOj7rYAhUEwFQKHVY5B_sQFgg0MAE&url=https://history.aip.org/climate/cycles.htm&usg=AOvVaw3KG0jUSnOadR7pO7-hWLBd


What part of that article supports your assertion?


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And you believe that all the models that show Global Warming have been done so with no political agenda in mind?


All?  No.  A proper reviewed by competent reviewers would have exposed an agenda that was not supported by the observations or established scientific principles.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> All?  No.  A proper reviewed by competent reviewers would have exposed an agenda that was not supported by the observations or established scientific principles.


Do you believe all models that refute Global Warming are politically motivated?


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you believe all models that refute Global Warming are politically motivated?


No, some are economic and some are wingnuts seeking attention.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you believe all models that refute Global Warming are politically motivated?


Let us assume that among qualified climate researchers there is a very small percentage that are politically or financially motivated to reach a certain conclusion.  For the sake of argument, let's assume that it is 10% on each side of the man-made climate change argument.  About 95% of all qualified researchers come down on the side that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity. About 5% disagrees.  If we take away 10% from each side, we get 86 out of 100 believing that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity.  We get only 4 or 5 out of 100 disagreeing.

The sound bet is with the 86, and against the 4 or 5 outlier researchers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Let us assume that among qualified climate researchers there is a very small percentage that are politically or financially motivated to reach a certain conclusion.  For the sake of argument, let's assume that it is 10% on each side of the man-made climate change argument.  About 95% of all qualified researchers come down on the side that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity. About 5% disagrees.  If we take away 10% from each side, we get 86 out of 100 believing that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity.  We get only 4 or 5 out of 100 disagreeing.
> 
> The sound bet is with the 86, and against the 4 or 5 outlier researchers.


So your research is based on "lets assume"? Did you see Bad News Bears?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> No, some are economic and some are wingnuts seeking attention.


So none are based on "real science " and all should be discarded?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 2, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/restaurantsandnews/scientists-expect-chocolate-to-go-extinct-by-2050/ar-BBHMHSQ?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

I wonder what their political agenda is?


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Let us assume that among qualified climate researchers there is a very small percentage that are politically or financially motivated to reach a certain conclusion.  For the sake of argument, let's assume that it is 10% on each side of the man-made climate change argument.  About 95% of all qualified researchers come down on the side that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity. About 5% disagrees.  If we take away 10% from each side, we get 86 out of 100 believing that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity.  We get only 4 or 5 out of 100 disagreeing.
> 
> The sound bet is with the 86, and against the 4 or 5 outlier researchers.


It's meaningless to discuss the Science aspect, clearly most actual Scientists agree AGW is possible and if it's possible, we should hope for the best, but plan for the worst.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So none are based on "real science " and all should be discarded?


What have you got?


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Let us assume that among qualified climate researchers there is a very small percentage that are politically or financially motivated to reach a certain conclusion.  For the sake of argument, let's assume that it is 10% on each side of the man-made climate change argument.  About 95% of all qualified researchers come down on the side that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity. About 5% disagrees.  If we take away 10% from each side, we get 86 out of 100 believing that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity.  We get only 4 or 5 out of 100 disagreeing.
> 
> The sound bet is with the 86, and against the 4 or 5 outlier researchers.


This isn't a casino where we can bet multiple times and expect the odds to carry true in the long run.  We only have one future.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> What have you got?


Interesting way to answer a question.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Interesting way to answer a question.


He couldn't be more clearly answering.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> What part of that article supports your assertion?


I linked the wrong article from that web page, although that is an interesting read.
It lays out a pretty contentious history in the field.

Here's the one I meant to link regarding abrupt climate change.   
Rapid Climate Change

This was a response to Danny's belief that climate was relatively stable before the internal combustion engine.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Interesting way to answer a question.


Just giving you a chance to present something.  Wouldn't want to pre-judge it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only by nutters who distort the Science.


You and espola have both hit a lucky strike in this thread today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's meaningless to discuss the Science aspect, clearly most actual Scientists agree AGW is possible and if it's possible, we should hope for the best, but plan for the worst.


LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> But I am not sure there has ever been a period in Earths history,


There ya go.  Your truest of statements.  Join the 3 percent.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and espola have both hit a lucky strike in this thread today.


Shouldn't you be looking for more debunked junk to post up in here??


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Shouldn't you be looking for more debunked junk to post up in here??


What has been debunked?
I post links and articles I find interesting and informative.
Some support the co2 hypothesis, and some don't.
Its all food for thought.

The dogmatic end of this discussion is in your lap.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What has been debunked?


97% of what nutters post in here that supposedly makes a case against AGW.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only by nutters who distort the Science.


Your hate for mankind is showing again.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your hate for mankind is showing again.


Hate for mankind?  I love truth and reality.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> 97% of what nutters post in here that supposedly makes a case against AGW.


You only need to read a little to understand the contentious and fluid nature of climate science.
Its not settled. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You only need to read a little to understand the contentious and fluid nature of climate science.


Like what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> 97% of what nutters post in here that supposedly makes a case against AGW.


A case for what?


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A case for what?


"that supposedly makes a case against AGW"

Did you miss that the 1st time?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Let us assume that among qualified climate researchers there is a very small percentage that are politically or financially motivated to reach a certain conclusion.  For the sake of argument, let's assume that it is 10% on each side of the man-made climate change argument.  About 95% of all qualified researchers come down on the side that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity. About 5% disagrees.  If we take away 10% from each side, we get 86 out of 100 believing that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate, and that it is caused by human activity.  We get only 4 or 5 out of 100 disagreeing.
> 
> The sound bet is with the 86, and against the 4 or 5 outlier researchers.


Where did you find that "about 95% of all qualified researchers come down on the side that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate"?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I linked the wrong article from that web page, although that is an interesting read.
> It lays out a pretty contentious history in the field.
> 
> Here's the one I meant to link regarding abrupt climate change.
> ...


You have misstated my belief.  I never said climate was stable in the past, or relatively so.  All historical climate studies show that it has changed over the last 4.5 billion years.  My belief is that it is changing more rapidly now than it should, that the change is toward warming when it should be toward cooling, and that the change is caused by human activity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Hate for mankind?  I love truth and reality.


That's lie.  You burn fossil fuels everyday.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's lie.


What's a lie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Like what?


Malthus and Erlich


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where did you find that "about 95% of all qualified researchers come down on the side that our current climate change is unprecedented in its rate"?


Well-known.  But here is a NASA link which says:

"Multiple studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals show that 97 percent or more of actively publishing climate scientists agree: Climate-warming trends over the past century are extremely likely due to human activities. In addition, most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position. The following is a partial list of these organizations, along with links to their published statements and a selection of related resources."

https://climate.nasa.gov/scientific-consensus/


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I linked the wrong article from that web page, although that is an interesting read.
> It lays out a pretty contentious history in the field.
> 
> Here's the one I meant to link regarding abrupt climate change.
> ...


Did he say he believed that?  I must have missed it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Like what?


Read the first article I posted mistakenly about the "discovery" of  global warming.
Every ten years or so, there's a new theory, and a new battle over its validity.
The site and the article support the AGW theory.
Its interesting and informative.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read the first article I posted mistakenly about the "discovery" of  global warming.
> Every ten years or so, there's a new theory, and a new battle over its validity.
> The site and the article support the AGW theory.
> Its interesting and informative.


Can you link it please?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> What's a lie?


Your love for truth and reality.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> You have misstated my belief.  I never said climate was stable in the past, or relatively so.  All historical climate studies show that it has changed over the last 4.5 billion years.  My belief is that it is changing more rapidly now than it should, that the change is toward warming when it should be toward cooling, and that the change is caused by human activity.


Change happens regardless of human activity...
The question is can humans do anything rational or meaningful to stop or control climate change?
What have you done on the rational and meaningful front?


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your love for truth and reality.


I see you're having a conversation with yourself again.  It's easy to spot, you start responding to things that have nothing to do with the actual conversation.   It happens all the time.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> I see you're having a conversation with yourself again.  It's easy to spot, you start responding to things that have nothing to do with the actual conversation.   It happens all the time.


And it is apparently contagious.  The plumber is showing symptoms like posting articles he doesn't understand.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Well-known.  But here is a NASA link which says:
> 
> "Multiple studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals show that 97 percent or more of actively publishing climate scientists agree: Climate-warming trends over the past century are extremely likely due to human activities. In addition, most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position. The following is a partial list of these organizations, along with links to their published statements and a selection of related resources."
> 
> https://climate.nasa.gov/scientific-consensus/


Lets pretend that NASA is unbiased, and above reproach, and that there is no political element to what gets peer review, and what doesn't.
You stated that the current climate change is unprecedented, and that humans are the cause.
NASA says that the current climate change is *likely* to be a result of human activity.

Two completely different things.

I'll let you respond to this point before going further.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> I see you're having a conversation with yourself again.  It's easy to spot, you start responding to things that have nothing to do with the actual conversation.   It happens all the time.


You guys don't like that I cut to the chase by agreeing with you that AGW is real.  The reality is that you guys pay lip service to your own argument while consuming vast amounts of fossil fuels everyday.  Hypocrites, the lot of you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Did he say he believed that?  I must have missed it.


Of course you did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> And it is apparently contagious.  The plumber is showing symptoms like posting articles he doesn't understand.


Ah yes the anemic readers unite.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> And it is apparently contagious.  The plumber is showing symptoms like posting articles he doesn't understand.


New year..same old arrogant ass....
Happy New Year Magoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of course you did.


It's contagious I hear.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You guys don't like that I cut to the chase by agreeing with you that AGW is real.


Why would we need to "like" or "dislike" that?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Change happens regardless of human activity...
> The question is can humans do anything rational or meaningful to stop or control climate change?
> What have you done on the rational and meaningful front?


I agree that climate change has and will continue to happen regardless of human activity.  But heavy reliance on fossil fuels accelerates global warming.

All people die, regardless of how well they take care of themselves.  But smoking increases the risk of dying early.

Want to stop global warming?  Less reliance upon fossil fuels is a good start.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I agree.  CO2 levels have risen and fallen dramatically.  The Earth warms and cools cyclically.  But I am not sure there has ever been a period in Earths history, certainly not since the KT extinction event, where climate change with such pace.  Usually it takes thousands of years, in the case of Pleistocene ice ages, to tens of millions of years, in the case of Cryogenian Snowball Earth.  We are seeing climate change in a space of less than 100 years.


There is nothing unprecedented about the pace or amount of change in global temps today.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets pretend that NASA is unbiased, and above reproach, and that there is no political element to what gets peer review, and what doesn't.
> You stated that the current climate change is unprecedented, and that humans are the cause.
> NASA says that the current climate change is *likely* to be a result of human activity.
> 
> ...


Actually, it says "extremely likely."  That's good enough for now, for me.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is nothing unprecedented about the pace or amount of change in global temps today.


I'm open to learning.  Can you provide some relevant examples of when it's happened before?


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I agree that climate change has and will continue to happen regardless of human activity.  But heavy reliance on fossil fuels accelerates global warming.
> 
> All people die, regardless of how well they take care of themselves.  But smoking increases the risk of dying early.
> 
> Want to stop global warming?  Less reliance upon fossil fuels is a good start.


At this point, we are not going to stop it, and not because climate change denial has somehow become mixed in with the latest Fascist creeds.  We're already over the curve and we better get ready for the hard landing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Rapid climate change.

*Mighty Mammoths Fell Prey to Rapidly Warming Earth*

Decent article with the usual political fawning at the end, but still well founded as far as the historical warming of the pleistocene


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is nothing unprecedented about the pace or amount of change in global temps today.


Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I agree that climate change has and will continue to happen regardless of human activity.  But heavy reliance on fossil fuels accelerates global warming.
> 
> All people die, regardless of how well they take care of themselves.  But smoking increases the risk of dying early.
> 
> Want to stop global warming?  Less reliance upon fossil fuels is a good start.


You stated nothing new, pretty much everybody here knows & agree's with you.
What should be done that is reasonable and/or rational that can and will affect climate change?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Arrogant asswipe.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I'm open to learning.  Can you provide some relevant examples of when it's happened before?


Research pleistocene warming.
There is an enormous volume of information.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Actually, it says "extremely likely."  That's good enough for now, for me.


How about extremely negligent? Is that good enough for you too?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.



I found espola's new avatar.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What should be done that is reasonable and/or rational that can and will affect climate change?


Not say this?

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/265895292191248385?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://fortune.com/2016/09/26/presidential-debate-donald-trump-china-climate-change/

dump:* "The concept of global warming was created by and for the Chinese in order to make U.S. manufacturing non-competitive."*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Not say this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/265895292191248385?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://fortune.com/2016/09/26/presidential-debate-donald-trump-china-climate-change/
> 
> dump:* "The concept of global warming was created by and for the Chinese in order to make U.S. manufacturing non-competitive."*


The political concept of AWG was used to cut the nuts off of US industry and global influence.
The political climate accord was used to redistribute and dismantle US wealth and power.
Both political actions have been met with a political response from the new US President.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about extremely negligent? Is that good enough for you too?


Very clever, amigo.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The political concept of AWG was used to cut the nuts off of US industry and global influence.
> The political climate accord was used to redistribute and dismantle US wealth and power.
> Both political actions have been met with a political response from the new US President.


A more perfect summary of you, I've never seen in a single response.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> A more perfect summary of you, I've never seen in a single response.


Thank you.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Research pleistocene warming.
> There is an enormous volume of information.


But not here.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The political concept of AWG was used to cut the nuts off of US industry and global influence.
> The political climate accord was used to redistribute and dismantle US wealth and power.
> Both political actions have been met with a political response from the new US President.


Nonsense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Nonsense.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

How you nutters get played.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/29/climate/google-search-climate-change.html?_r=0

*How Climate Change Deniers
Rise to the Top in Google Searches*
_Groups that reject established climate science can use the search
engine’s advertising business to their advantage, gaming the
system to find a mass platform for false or misleading claims._


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> How you nutters get played.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/29/climate/google-search-climate-change.html?_r=0
> 
> ...






https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13143-017-0070-z …


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13143-017-0070-z …


I don't see any reason both of us should spring $40 for a copy we're only going to read once.  PM me a copy of the PDF and delete yours when you are done with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't see any reason both of us should spring $40 for a copy we're only going to read once.  PM me a copy of the PDF and delete yours when you are done with it.


Just read the abstract and wait for it to come out on Netflix.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just read the abstract and wait for it to come out on Netflix.


OK, abstract then - what's your point?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> OK, abstract then - what's your point?


Mine, or the paper?
the point of the paper I believe, is that when large natural events are removed, the modeling is more accurate.
Nutshell.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mine, or the paper?
> the point of the paper I believe, is that when large natural events are removed, the modeling is more accurate.
> Nutshell.


That's something new to you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why would we need to "like" or "dislike" that?


It shields you from your complete alignment with the fossil fuel industry


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

espola said:


> At this point, we are not going to stop it, and not because climate change denial has somehow become mixed in with the latest Fascist creeds.  We're already over the curve and we better get ready for the hard landing.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I agree that climate change has and will continue to happen regardless of human activity.  But heavy reliance on fossil fuels accelerates global warming.
> 
> All people die, regardless of how well they take care of themselves.  But smoking increases the risk of dying early.
> 
> Want to stop global warming?  Less reliance upon fossil fuels is a good start.


When are you people going to start?


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It shields you from your complete alignment with the fossil fuel industry


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Coocoo


Driving to work today?  Turn on some lights this morn'?  Have some breakfast?  Bow down to the pump Petrol boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

That didn't take long,
*Record dry raises fears of drought return in California...*


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Driving to work today?  Turn on some lights this morn'?  Have some breakfast?  Bow down to the pump Petrol boy.


Having a conversation with yourself again?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't see any reason both of us should spring $40 for a copy we're only going to read once.  PM me a copy of the PDF and delete yours when you are done with it.


If you really want it.....it's linked to the end of the inevitable WUWT post.  Just before the start of the comments.

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/11/29/study-no-acceleration-in-global-warming-climate-sensitivity-to-co2-too-high/

If you read the comments (lots of spreadsheet cowboys) it's funny.  Basically, Christy tries to remove components of the current climate warming that he believes can be attributed to natural events in order to derive an adjusted climate sensitivity constant for CO2.  And the comments are....see, all the warming can be attributed to the natural events he removed from the calculations.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> If you really want it.....it's linked to the end of the inevitable WUWT post.  Just before the start of the comments.
> 
> https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/11/29/study-no-acceleration-in-global-warming-climate-sensitivity-to-co2-too-high/
> 
> If you read the comments (lots of spreadsheet cowboys) it's funny.  Basically, Christy tries to remove components of the current climate warming that he believes can be attributed to natural events in order to derive an adjusted climate sensitivity constant for CO2.  And the comments are....see, all the warming can be attributed to the natural events he removed from the calculations.


https://thinkprogress.org/scurvy-story-why-you-should-believe-97-of-climate-scientists-not-long-wrong-john-christy-2ad3ad1bec5f/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Having a conversation with yourself again?


Running from your hypocrisy again?  Don't forget to turn off the lights.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

While we bicker...

40. Sweden committed to phasing out all carbon emissions by 2045, and the country’s largest pension fund divested from six companies that violate the Paris Agreement, including Exxon, Gazprom and TransCanada. CleanTechnica

41. New figures at the beginning of the year showed that the global coal industry is taking a hammering. A 48% drop in pre-construction activity, a 62% drop in construction starts and a 19% drop in ongoing construction. CoalSwarm

42. In May, a shareholder rebellion forced ExxonMobil, the world’s largest oil company, to start reporting on the effect of preventing climate change on its bottom line. Washington Post

43. France stopped granting all licences for oil and gas exploration, and said it will phase out all production by 2040, a major transition towards clean energy being driven by the new Macron government. Bloomberg

44. Deutsche Bank, one of the coal industry’s biggest financiers, announced it would stop financing all new coal projects. Ouch. Mining.com

45. Norway’s sovereign wealth fund, the largest pile of money on the planet, announced they were officially divesting from all fossil fuels, and the global insurance industry has pulled $20 billion. Telegraph

46. In 2017, the United Kingdom, France and Finland all agreed to ban the sale of any new petrol and diesel cars and vans by 2040.

47. China continued its all out war on coal, stopping construction on more than 150GW of coal plants, and laying off more than 700,000 coal workers since 2014. CleanTechnica

48. In one of the great climate change victories of our time, TransCanada terminated its tar sands pipeline, triggering a $1 billion loss and ending an epic 4 year battle between politicians, big oil, environmentalists and indigenous communities. Calgary Herald

49. On the eve of one of their major feast days, 40 Catholic institutions on five different continents announced the largest ever religious divestment from fossil fuels. Catholic Reporter

50. In the United Kingdom, the birthplace of the industrial revolution, carbon emissions fell to the lowest levels since 1894, and on the 21st of April the country did not burn coal for the first time in 140 years. Independent UK

51. In November, a new global alliance of more than 20 countries, including the UK, France, Mexico, Canada and Finland, committed to ending their use of coal before 2030. BBC

*…and an amazing one for clean energy*
52. The cost of solar and wind plummeted by more than 25% in 2017, shifting the global clean energy industry on its axis. Think Progress

53. The cost of solar plants in the United States dropped by 30% in one year and in the United Kingdom, the price of offshore wind dropped by half in less than two years.

54. Solar energy is now responsible for one in every 50 new jobs created in the United States, and the clean energy sector is growing at 12 times the rate of the rest of the economy. CNBC

55. In June, South Korea announced a major U-turn on energy, shifting one of the world’s staunchest supporters of coal and nuclear power toward natural gas and renewables. Reuters

56. JP Morgan Chase said it will source 100% of its energy from renewables by 2020 and will facilitate $200 billion in clean financing through 2025. PV Tech

_57. _General Motors believes_ “the future is all-electric_” Volkswagenannounced it’s investing 70 billion euros and “_putting its full force behind a shift into electric cars” _and Volvo said that starting in 2019 it will only make fully electric or hybrid cars “_the end of the combustion engine-powered car.” _Atlantic

58. China is going to install 54GW of solar by the end of 2017, more than any country has ever previously deployed in a single year, and doubled their 2020 goal to 213 GW. PV Magazine

59. The world’s largest carbon emitter also announced that their Paris Agreement pledges will now be met a decade ahead of schedule, with emissions forecast to peak in 2018. Australian Financial Review

60. Following in China’s footsteps, India more than doubled its solar installations in 2017, accounting for more than 40% of new capacity, the largest addition to the grid of any energy source. Quartz

61. A new report from the European Union said that between 1990 and 2016 the continent cut its carbon emissions by 23% while the economy grew by 53%. So much for the propaganda of fossil fuel lobbyists… CleanTechnica


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> While we bicker...
> 42. In May, a shareholder rebellion forced ExxonMobil, the world’s largest oil company, to start reporting on the effect of preventing climate change on its bottom line. Washington Post





> ExxonMobil management was defeated Wednesday by a shareholder rebellion over climate change, as investors with 62.3 percent of shares voted to instruct the *oil giant to report on the impact of global measures designed to keep climate change to 2 degrees centigrade.*


They should report on the shareholder rebellion that is like you.  They rebel while consuming massive amounts of fossil fuels in their daily lives.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They should report on the shareholder rebellion that is like you.  They rebel while consuming massive amounts of fossil fuels in their daily lives.


You're like a gnat, just as annoying but not quite as intelligent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

> 44. Deutsche Bank, one of the coal industry’s biggest financiers, announced it would stop financing *all new coal projects*. Ouch. Mining.com


What about financing of existing mines? Duh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're like a gnat, just as annoying but not quite as intelligent.


Just stating the inconvenient truth for you un-intelligent do gooders.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just stating the inconvenient truth


No diz, you're talking to yourself, claiming some delusional victory, again, it's just sad...


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They should report on the shareholder rebellion that is like you.  They rebel while consuming massive amounts of fossil fuels in their daily lives.


yeah, wez, if you don't ride a bike and live in a cave, then you're a hypocrite if you support renewable fuels over fossil fuels.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> yeah, wez, if you don't ride a bike and live in a cave, then you're a hypocrite if you support renewable fuels over fossil fuels.


I'm not even anti-oil, I'm ok with fossil fuels, I just would like to see more research focus on more efficient forms of energy, be it private incentives or Gov. funded, whatever.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> yeah, wez, if you don't ride a bike and live in a cave, then you're a hypocrite if you support renewable fuels over fossil fuels.


Do you consider the power plant in your prius renewable?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you consider the power plant in your prius renewable?


umm...huh? is that some bassackward insult to hybrid cars? you can't be that desperate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> umm...huh? is that some bassackward insult to hybrid cars? you can't be that desperate.


Its a question.
Do you believe the power plant in a prius is renewable?


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a question.
> Do you believe the power plant in a prius is renewable?


*Renewable Energy*_ - "energy from a source that is not depleted when used, such as wind or solar power."
_
Prius uses gas and electric, where the electric comes from is obviously mixed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> *Renewable Energy*_ - "energy from a source that is not depleted when used, such as wind or solar power."
> _
> Prius uses gas and electric, where the electric comes from is obviously mixed.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Where does the lithium ion battery come from?
Have you ever considered the environmental hazards of a world full of lithium ion batteries?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a question.
> Do you believe the power plant in a prius is renewable?


are you asking if the prius battery is, at the end of its life (estimated to be at 150,000 miles or so), recyclable? yes.  why are you so desperate to criticize fuel efficiency or electric motors? do you work for exxon?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> are you asking if the prius battery is, at the end of its life (estimated to be at 150,000 miles or so), recyclable? yes.  why are you so desperate to criticize fuel efficiency or electric motors? do you work for exxon?


Im just throwing things out there that you people dont think through.
I already have a garage full of lithium ion batteries, and Im not even a climate freak.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> are you asking if the prius battery is, at the end of its life (estimated to be at 150,000 miles or so)


I know a Realtor driving around an old school Prius, it's got like 300k+ miles on it...runs fine.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have you ever considered the environmental hazards of a world full of lithium ion batteries?


Yes


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yes


What is your conclusion?


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is your conclusion?


Not worried about it, I don't think batteries is the long term solution for our transportation needs, hoping we get to something better soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> are you asking if the prius battery is, at the end of its life (estimated to be at 150,000 miles or so), recyclable? yes.  why are you so desperate to criticize fuel efficiency or electric motors? do you work for exxon?


Do you know how much pollution is generated making batteries?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im just throwing things out there that you people dont think through.
> I already have a garage full of lithium ion batteries, and Im not even a climate freak.


you should recycle them. 

https://www.batteryrecyclersofamerica.com/battery-recycling-service/?&utm_campaign=NonTM - Battery Disposal LV&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=225301616123&utm_term=lithium ion battery recycling&gclid=CjwKCAiAm7LSBRBBEiwAvL1-LyHkVFbzq_OVNghv2e2s92md9iXOIzsTrdG00MXy2v-cQaL_RruQ1hoCbFsQAvD_BwE


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know how much pollution is generated making batteries?


whataboutism


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know how much pollution is generated making batteries?


A lot less than what is created making, installing and replacing the 10K parts in an ICE car, which also have batteries.  Wise up you racist turd.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im just throwing things out there that you people dont think through.


Where did that happen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> No diz, you're talking to yourself, claiming some delusional victory, again, it's just sad...


Apparently I'm not talking to myself.  I'm not claiming any victory.  You're claiming defeat Mr. Fossil Fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> yeah, wez, if you don't ride a bike and live in a cave, then you're a hypocrite if you support renewable fuels over fossil fuels.


Exactly.  Lip service.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm not even anti-oil, I'm ok with fossil fuels, I just would like to see more research focus on more efficient forms of energy, be it private incentives or Gov. funded, whatever.


Be the change you wish to see in the world--Ghandi


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where does the lithium ion battery come from?
> Have you ever considered the environmental hazards of a world full of lithium ion batteries?


What are the environmental hazards of a world full of lithium ion batteries?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know how much pollution is generated making batteries?


Do you know how much pollution is generated making batteries?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> What are the environmental hazards of a world full of lithium ion batteries?


forget about gas...imagine a world full of lithium ion batteries? have you stopped to think of a swimming pool filled with hybrid car batteries instead of water? your kid jumps in...that's an environmental hazard! what's all this about fossil fuels and global warming? the real menace is lithium ion batteries! don't change the subject!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you know how much pollution is generated making batteries?


No, that is why I asked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> A lot less than what is created making, installing and replacing the 10K parts in an ICE car, which also have batteries.  Wise up you racist turd.


Come to think of it, why are batteries black?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> What are the environmental hazards of a world full of lithium ion batteries?


The process of building a world full of lithium ion batteries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you know how much pollution is generated making batteries?


Do you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The process of building a world full of lithium ion batteries.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwiw_sG89bzYAhUrslQKHTWeBIAQFgg-MAQ&url=https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/is-there-enough-lithium-to-maintain-the-growth-of-the-lithium-ion-battery-m&usg=AOvVaw0wyiueElOitg7p6Qw6aCCZ


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> What are the environmental hazards of a world full of lithium ion batteries?


I dont know, do you?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know, do you?


I guess you didn't think this through.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess you didn't think this through.


I'll take that as a no.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a no.


 It's been a long time since you got one right, and that's not it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> It's been a long time since you got one right, and that's not it.


Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Building a hybrid car is almost exactly the same as building a conventional car, requiring high-tech and highly automated assembly lines. This type of manufacturing process requires tremendous inputs of energy, particularly the forging of materials like steel, aluminum, glass and plastic. Interestingly, lightweight vehicles can sometimes be more energy-intensive to build than heavier cars because lighter metals like aluminum are harder to forge than stainless steel [source: Moon]. Experts estimate that 10 to 20 percent of a vehicle's total lifetime greenhouse gas emissions are released during the manufacturing stage alone [source: California Energy Commission].

Toyota admits that the production of its lightweight Prius requires more energy and emits more carbon dioxide than the production of its gas-only models [source: Williams]. The major reason is because hybrids like the Prius include more advanced components than a conventional car, including a second electric motor and heavy battery packs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

The trouble with plug-in hybrids (and electric cars, too) is that electricity isn't always cleaner than gasoline. More than 45 percent of electricity in the U.S. is generated by coal-powered plants [source: EIA]. According to another Argonne National Laboratory report, if a plug-in hybrid charges from coal-generated electricity, it could be responsible for emitting up to 10 percent more greenhouse gasses than a conventional vehicle and up to 60 percent more than a standard hybrid [source: Elgowainy].


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Please continue.


In my professional life, I was the engineer responsible for batteries on three different projects, spanning the time from 1991 to 2008.  The first project used a battery pack filled with NiCad rechargeables (20 ea of super-sub-C size, packed in a shrinkwrap 5x2x2 tube along with overtemperature and overcurrent cutout devices and a 9-pin connector). 

 The next project was for a light-weight device, and the specification had a requirement to use primary (non-rechargeable) batteries that were readily available on the commercial market.  I went to Wal-Mart and bought a large number of lithium camera batteries, 12 of which packed into our custom battery holder were adequate to run the equipment for the time specified. 

The last project was to equip soldiers and military equipment and vehicles with portable computer/radios.  The batteries for the soldier units were specified as limited to certain types of primary lithium batteries - apparently the Army customer had a lot of them in storage.

With respect to the question on the table - Lithium batteries (on average  over the many types) present less of a ccradle-to-grave environmental hazard than NiCad batteries (or the Nickel-Metal Hydride cells that followed).  The worst of all is the Lead-Acid type as used in cars - its inherently poisonous nature is mitigated to a large degree by a robust recycling market, driven by strict government regulations.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> In my professional life, I was the engineer responsible for batteries on three different projects, spanning the time from 1991 to 2008.  The first project used a battery pack filled with NiCad rechargeables (20 ea of super-sub-C size, packed in a shrinkwrap 5x2x2 tube along with overtemperature and overcurrent cutout devices and a 9-pin connector).
> 
> The next project was for a light-weight device, and the specification had a requirement to use primary (non-rechargeable) batteries that were readily available on the commercial market.  I went to Wal-Mart and bought a large number of lithium camera batteries, 12 of which packed into our custom battery holder were adequate to run the equipment for the time specified.
> 
> ...


We don't drive batteries.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> In my professional life, I was the engineer responsible for batteries on three different projects, spanning the time from 1991 to 2008.  The first project used a battery pack filled with NiCad rechargeables (20 ea of super-sub-C size, packed in a shrinkwrap 5x2x2 tube along with overtemperature and overcurrent cutout devices and a 9-pin connector).
> 
> The next project was for a light-weight device, and the specification had a requirement to use primary (non-rechargeable) batteries that were readily available on the commercial market.  I went to Wal-Mart and bought a large number of lithium camera batteries, 12 of which packed into our custom battery holder were adequate to run the equipment for the time specified.
> 
> ...


You seem to have an obvious battery bias.
Have you considered the limited resource nature, and environmental damage of massive lithium mining?

(not to mention disposal)


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem to have an obvious battery bias.
> Have you considered the limited resource nature, and environmental damage of massive lithium mining?
> 
> (not to mention disposal)


Did you have a point?  Or is this just an Izzy training exercise?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem to have an obvious battery bias.
> Have you considered the limited resource nature, and environmental damage of massive lithium mining?
> 
> (not to mention disposal)


"Battery bias" is funny.  The first project, for a general-purpose portable rugged computer, had to run from any power source likely to be found on a US Army base anywhere in the world.  One piece of equipment that solved that problem was a cable that hooked up directly to the M1 Tank (and similar vehicles) exterior 28 V jack, sometimes used to jump start one tank from another.  Cable looked like this on one end 





The connector is about the size of a small paperback book.  On the other end was a 3-pin connector about as big around as 2 fingers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you have a point?  Or is this just an Izzy training exercise?


Don't flatter yourself.  Training not required to render you pointless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> "Battery bias" is funny.  The first project, for a general-purpose portable rugged computer, had to run from any power source likely to be found on a US Army base anywhere in the world.  One piece of equipment that solved that problem was a cable that hooked up directly to the M1 Tank (and similar vehicles) exterior 28 V jack, sometimes used to jump start one tank from another.  Cable looked like this on one end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you have a point?  Or is this just an Izzy training exercise?


Just the points I mentioned.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> "Battery bias" is funny.  The first project, for a general-purpose portable rugged computer, had to run from any power source likely to be found on a US Army base anywhere in the world.  One piece of equipment that solved that problem was a cable that hooked up directly to the M1 Tank (and similar vehicles) exterior 28 V jack, sometimes used to jump start one tank from another.  Cable looked like this on one end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAF?


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2018)

espola said:


> All?  No.  A proper reviewed by competent reviewers would have exposed an agenda that was not supported by the observations or established scientific principles.


*You've exceeded your Brain power capacity in an attempt to answer the question....*
*If you fall back on a Q.E.D. response your grey matter will cool down to a level where*
*a third grade response can be initiated from your " Little " synaptic circuits....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's meaningless to discuss the Science aspect, clearly most actual Scientists agree AGW is possible and if it's possible, we should hope for the best, but plan for the worst.



*You should stick to Potato gardening as science is another dimension in your small world.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You should stick to Potato gardening as science is another dimension in your small world.*


Potato gardening is no gimme.


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> "that supposedly makes a case against AGW"
> 
> Did you miss that the 1st time?



*You are the epitome of the foul mouthed soccer mom who screams at the ref*
*when he has called a foul in her teams favor......*

*But go ahead Wez....it's quite amusing watching you jump around with your *
*fingers up yur ass.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Potato gardening is no gimme.


*True, but he can only waste water and turn over dirt....*

*And these little mutha's will drive him insane....*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *True, but he can only waste water and turn over dirt....*
> 
> *And these little mutha's will drive him insane....*
> 
> ...





nononono said:


> *You are the epitome of the foul mouthed soccer mom who screams at the ref*
> *when he has called a foul in her teams favor......*
> 
> *But go ahead Wez....it's quite amusing watching you jump around with your *
> *fingers up yur ass.....*


This post is revealing in a number of ways.


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post is revealing in a number of ways.



*I count four....*

*Butt where are they....*

*Two thumbs exposed and four phalanges in the wind.. *


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> are you asking if the prius battery is, at the end of its life (estimated to be at 150,000 miles or so), recyclable? yes.  why are you so desperate to criticize fuel efficiency or electric motors? do you work for exxon?


 My Sons girlfriend was looking to purchase a used Prius nut changed her mind when she found out how much it cost to replace the batteries and the actual battery life.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My Sons girlfriend was looking to purchase a used Prius nut changed her mind when she found out how much it cost to replace the batteries and the actual battery life.


Most people don’t buy used cars with the expectation that they’ll last more than 150,000-200,000 miles, so that’s a strange one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Most people don’t buy used cars with the expectation that they’ll last more than 150,000-200,000 miles, so that’s a strange one.


Maybe in their world they do, but yeah, in the real world you have a point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Most people don’t buy used cars with the expectation that they’ll last more than 150,000-200,000 miles, so that’s a strange one.


Maybe she's not most people. 
Most people don't cry for a whole year when they lose an election.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe she's not most people.
> Most people don't cry for a whole year when they lose an election.


You definitely aren’t most people then. You cry daily about elections you lost 9 years ago and 5 years ago and you cry daily about an election you won, because you’re mad at who lost!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You definitely aren’t most people then. You cry daily about elections you lost 9 years ago and 5 years ago and you cry daily about an election you won, because you’re mad at who lost!


Just keeping you informed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Most people don’t buy used cars with the expectation that they’ll last more than 150,000-200,000 miles, so that’s a strange one.


It's the religion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just keeping you informed.


They love being informed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You definitely aren’t most people then. You cry daily about elections you lost 9 years ago and 5 years ago and you cry daily about an election you won, because you’re mad at who lost!


Even these guys hold their nose and say, "Yeah but he got us Gorsuch."  . . . there ain't much else besides lil joe's tongue in cheek admiration of how he pisses off the majority of people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They love being informed.


. . . and you and yours quite the opposite. You simply want to be entertained and protected.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you and yours quite the opposite. You simply want to be entertained and protected.


You are very good at the former and your union takes care of the latter, union boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are very good at the former and your union takes care of the latter, union boy.


Your little union schtick is a bit silly don't you think? You have displayed a complete lack of understanding how my union works and your own son is in a completely different union that operates is a distinctly different manner . . . they all do. Our country grew strong with unions and has now weakened with the shrinking of unions. Maybe you should spend some of the endless hours you do posting obscure material and read up on how unions helped build America and the middle class . . . and oh yeah, you won't learn any of that from the corporate funded sites you frequent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even these guys hold their nose and say, "Yeah but he got us Gorsuch."  . . . there ain't much else besides lil joe's tongue in cheek admiration of how he pisses off the majority of people.


How I piss off people or Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your little union schtick is a bit silly don't you think? You have displayed a complete lack of understanding how my union works and your own son is in a completely different union that operates is a distinctly different manner . . . they all do. Our country grew strong with unions and has now weakened with the shrinking of unions. Maybe you should spend some of the endless hours you do posting obscure material and read up on how unions helped build America and the middle class . . . and oh yeah, you won't learn any of that from the corporate funded sites you frequent.


Unions had their day, now there is no need for them.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Most people don’t buy used cars with the expectation that they’ll last more than 150,000-200,000 miles, so that’s a strange one.


My three oldest kids all bought cars with over 100k on them. It's called being a realist and understanding basic economics. My two oldest still own their cars and my third has only had hers for about 8 months. Not counting my current truck, the last two trucks I had both had over 200k and my Ford had 315k when I sold it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe in their world they do, but yeah, in the real world you have a point.


Have a point about what? That you have no idea what your talking about? On that we can agree..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Have a point about what? That you have no idea what your talking about? On that we can agree..


You seem to derive your ideas from a completely different astral plane then the rest of the world why would car buying be any different?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to derive your ideas from a completely different astral plane then the rest of the world why would car buying be any different?


Go and run with that idea Sunshine. I'm sure you'll feel much better because of it...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unions had their day, now there is no need for them.


Why? Please explain what is different now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How I piss off people or Trump?


What were you trying to say there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What were you trying to say there?


Me or Trump? How I piss people off or how trump pisses people off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Me or Trump? How I piss people off or how trump pisses people off.


Trump . . . you just parrot others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My three oldest kids all bought cars with over 100k on them. It's called being a realist and understanding basic economics. My two oldest still own their cars and my third has only had hers for about 8 months. Not counting my current truck, the last two trucks I had both had over 200k and my Ford had 315k when I sold it.


My oldest sons first truck was a handmedown from my friend that had passed away, 1991 f350 dually with 200k, my second son got a 65 falcon that we restored, 125k at least. Right now my fireman son has a 96 f150 with 130k and my younger boy has a 91 jeep with over 100k.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump . . . you just parrot others.


What you talking bout  Willis?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My oldest sons first truck was a handmedown from my friend that had passed away, 1991 f350 dually with 200k, my second son got a 65 falcon that we restored, 125k at least. Right now my fireman son has a 96 f150 with 130k and my younger boy has a 91 jeep with over 100k.


will you guys work on my '64 skylark ragtop? it's a fun ride but not "restored" at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> will you guys work on my '64 skylark ragtop? it's a fun ride but not "restored" at all.


We will talk about it over the dinner you owe me.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We will talk about it over the dinner you owe me.


Sympathy dinner/down payment.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump . . . you just parrot others.


Of course your "thoughts" are so original. What a tool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What you talking bout  Willis?


Exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly.


You are almost as easy as Wezdumb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are almost as easy as Wezdumb.


Ah yes, yet another false victory proclaimed by lil joe, that seems to be all ya got in life and that is sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, yet another false victory proclaimed by lil joe, that seems to be all ya got in life and that is sad.


Turn that frown upside down, 'lil buckaroo.
The sun was out in SunnyD today, and the stock market cracked 25 grand.
Believe it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

Trump to allow drilling in all USA waters...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2018/01/04/trump-administration-plans-to-allow-drilling-off-all-u-s-waters/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like we have some New Englanders in here.

New England wanted to use all renewable energy… then it got cold
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/01/04/new-england-wanted-use-renewable-energy-got-cold/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiQmY3E7MDYAhUL7yYKHRkhAMYQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2zEa1YLnETq62zTcmb8G_Y&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your little union schtick is a bit silly don't you think? You have displayed a complete lack of understanding how my union works and your own son is in a completely different union that operates is a distinctly different manner . . . they all do. Our country grew strong with unions and has now weakened with the shrinking of unions. Maybe you should spend some of the endless hours you do posting obscure material and read up on how unions helped build America and the middle class . . . and oh yeah, you won't learn any of that from the corporate funded sites you frequent.


*On This Day: Iron Workers Bomb Los Angeles Times Building*
*www.findingdulcinea.com*/news/on-this-day/September-October-08/On...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

*Blizzard of BS: Al Gore puts temporary freeze on warm winter alarm*
January 5, 2018 04:39 AM by Doug Powers


Self-perpetuating joke


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 6, 2018)

Climate change:

SAN ANTONIO –  A magnitude 3.5 earthquake has occurred in a rural area south of San Antonio.

According to a preliminary report from the U.S. Geological Survey, seismic activity was first detected Saturday morning.

The earthquake was centered about 16 miles southwest of Poth, which has a population of about 2,000.

The earthquake was 3 miles (5 kilometers) deep.

Wilson and Atascosa county sheriff's offices reported they did not receive or respond to any calls in regards to an earthquake.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/06/3-5-magnitude-earthquake-hits-south-san-antonio.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Blizzard of BS: Al Gore puts temporary freeze on warm winter alarm*
> January 5, 2018 04:39 AM by Doug Powers
> 
> 
> Self-perpetuating joke


From Malthus to Erlich.  Theyʻve always been horribly wrong but still the alarmist nutters follow.  Baaaaaaa!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> From Malthus to Erlich.  Theyʻve always been horribly wrong but still the alarmist nutters follow.  Baaaaaaa!


Espola probably thinks Erlich saved the planet.
When it becomes apparent at some point that the planet is cooling, the same characters will take credit for saving the planet again, but not until the next crisis is well under way.
Its cyclical, like the climate, but way more predictable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Blizzard of BS: Al Gore puts temporary freeze on warm winter alarm*
> January 5, 2018 04:39 AM by Doug Powers
> 
> 
> Self-perpetuating joke


He's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espola probably thinks Erlich saved the planet.
> When it becomes apparent at some point that the planet is cooling, the same characters will take credit for saving the planet again, but not until the next crisis is well under way.
> Its cyclical, like the climate, but way more predictable.


Is it being consistently wrong that makes you so bitter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's laughing all the way to the bank.


IDK, our alarmists around here told us on many occasions there is no money being made from made up AGW. The left wouldn't lie.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Is it being consistently wrong that makes you so bitter?


Ehrlich, Malthus and now Fandango?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Is it being consistently wrong that makes you so bitter?


I imagine there must be much more bitterness for those that are right 97% of the time, knowing that they’ll join the Malthusian ranks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Is it being consistently wrong that makes you so bitter?


Ive been called alot of things, some of which I deserve.
"Bitter" is a new one lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

How Do Liberals Flunk Science? Let Us Count the Ways.
TREVOR THOMAS
This is elementary biology-type stuff, and yet here come the liberals, wagging their fingers about how science-illiterate everyone else is.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/how_do_liberals_flunk_science_let_us_count_the_ways.html


----------



## Wez (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How Do Liberals Flunk Science? Let Us Count the Ways.
> TREVOR THOMAS
> This is elementary biology-type stuff, and yet here come the liberals, wagging their fingers about how science-illiterate everyone else is.
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/how_do_liberals_flunk_science_let_us_count_the_ways.html


Unfortunately for nutters, we have 343 pages here, of proof you idiots flunk Science.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Where did that happen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Unfortunately for nutters, we have 343 pages here, of proof you idiots flunk Science.


The best article ever posted here explaining the kooks on the left, which includes everyone on the left these days.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Late Pleistocene warming pre-SUV hysteria.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&ved=0ahUKEwj799OzmMbYAhXhjFQKHei4Beg4ChAWCEcwBA&url=http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/284/1851/20162438.full.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2dswjGqMY6BD1kiDEYjzWX


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Unfortunately for nutters, we have 343 pages here, of proof you idiots flunk Science.


Son of e-reader.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Late Pleistocene warming pre-SUV hysteria.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&ved=0ahUKEwj799OzmMbYAhXhjFQKHei4Beg4ChAWCEcwBA&url=http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/284/1851/20162438.full.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2dswjGqMY6BD1kiDEYjzWX


Strike 4.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

The illustration above is a cut away rendering of the Cosquer cave in Southern France.
The cave entrance is 37 meters below sea level today.
18,500 years ago, people entered the cave by foot, and painted images of animals on the cave walls.
37 meters = 37000 millimeters.
If you divide 37000 by 18500, you get 2.
2 millimeters per year average sea level rise.
The 20th century sea level average rise per year was 1.8 millimeters.

btw, I came up with this on my own.lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Strike 4.


Thought I was already "out" lol.
I think you may be my biggest fan.
Thanks, e.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The illustration above is a cut away rendering of the Cosquer cave in Southern France.
> The cave entrance is 37 meters below sea level today.
> 18,500 years ago, people entered the cave by foot, and painted images of animals on the cave walls.
> 37 meters = 37000 millimeters.
> ...


You discovered the cave?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> You discovered the cave?


I wasnt looking for it, just used it to escape a short faced bear on one of my youthful wooly rhinoceros hunts.
How'd I do on the math.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The illustration above is a cut away rendering of the Cosquer cave in Southern France.
> The cave entrance is 37 meters below sea level today.
> 18,500 years ago, people entered the cave by foot, and painted images of animals on the cave walls.
> 37 meters = 37000 millimeters.
> ...


But it wasn't a simple ramp.  Sea level came up relatively rapidly ("relatively" as in several thousand years) as the ice age melted off and then stabilized about 1 meter below present levels about 7000 years ago. 
1 meter = 1000 millimeters.
If you divide 1000 by 7000 (about the length of time since the last post-ice-age meltoff stabilized), you get 0.14.
0.14 millimeters per year average sea level rise.
The 20th century sea level average rise per year was 1.8 millimeters.

What follows is a reference to an actual scientific article with data to back up what I just posted.

http://people.rses.anu.edu.au/lambeck_k/pdf/204.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> But it wasn't a simple ramp.  Sea level came up relatively rapidly ("relatively" as in several thousand years) as the ice age melted off and then stabilized about 1 meter below present levels about 7000 years ago.
> 1 meter = 1000 millimeters.
> If you divide 1000 by 7000 (about the length of time since the last post-ice-age meltoff stabilized), you get 0.14.
> 0.14 millimeters per year average sea level rise.
> ...


My math is perfect.
The average over 18500 yrs is 2 millimeters.
The 20th century average is 1.8 millimeters.
We agree.
Ive stated all along that there are drastic swings in climate over sometimes very short periods.
The 20th century "man driven" sea level rise is within the average.
The average is just that. An average.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My math is perfect.
> The average over 18500 yrs is 2 millimeters.
> The 20th century average is 1.8 millimeters.
> We agree.
> ...


Clueless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Clueless.


What did I get wrong


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What did I get wrong


That the "average" is meaningful in this discussion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> That the "average" is meaningful in this discussion.


It is, only as a means of presenting 20th century sea level rise as well, ..average.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It is, only as a means of presenting 20th century sea level rise as well, ..average.


Within the period of written human history, it is not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Im tired of slapping you around.
I got shit to do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Within the period of written human history, it is not.


Who painted the pictures on the cave walls in Cosquer.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im tired of slapping you around.
> I got shit to do.


You could start with reading the article I linked.  All you need to do is look at the pictures to get the point.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who painted the pictures on the cave walls in Cosquer.


...written...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> You could start with reading the article I linked.  All you need to do is look at the pictures to get the point.


Lol! You don't even read the articles you link.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! You don't even read the articles you link.


I'm reading some stuff on prehistoric cave art in France, and I see this cutaway of the cave at Cosquer.
The cave entrance is 37 meters under water, but 18500 years ago people walked in there and painted the walls.
It was easily relatable to this discussion so I did the very simple math.
Espola's argument seems to be that since people started writing, the sea level has risen more sharply in the 20th century than at any time before,...unless you count the sea level rise before they started writing, (just painting) in which case, its about average.

Im in the process of reading the link e posted.
Some good nuggets in there. He should read it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

...It could also be that writing causes climate change.


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you and yours quite the opposite. You simply want to be entertained and protected.



*Well that's quite True....*

*You Democrats are very entertaining Daily with your crybaby antics.*

*We Republicans feel very protected with the actions being taken by the current *
*administration !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to derive your ideas from a *completely different astral plane* then the rest of the world why would car buying be any different?


*You're a Goofy shit for sure.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My oldest sons first truck was a handmedown from my friend that had passed away, 1991 f350 dually with 200k, my second son got a 65 falcon that we restored, 125k at least. Right now my fireman son has a 96 f150 with 130k and my younger boy has a 91 jeep with over 100k.



*Awesome.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> will you guys work on my '64 skylark ragtop? it's a fun ride but not "restored" at all.


*Ha....you need to be " restored "...*


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Is it being consistently wrong that makes you so *bitter*?


*Bitter.....now that's a new one from the " Bitter " old man...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...It could also be that writing causes climate change.


Without it, how would we know?  I guess if you don't read it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ha....you need to be " restored "...*


I am going to straighten x out when he is buying me that tomahawk.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am going to straighten x out when he is buying me that tomahawk.
> View attachment 1890


Im doing a pork tenderloin stuffed with fresh garden greens, and herbs, as well as a healthy portion of ricotta cheese.
Carrots sauteed in butter and shallots with a splash of sherry.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without it, how would we know?  I guess if you don't read it doesn't matter.


The cave painters were telling us that many of the animals they were painting would be gone ( due to catastrophic climate change) by the time we found them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im doing a pork tenderloin stuffed with fresh garden greens, and herbs, as well as a healthy portion of ricotta cheese.
> Carrots sauteed in butter and shallots with a splash of sherry.


I have some beef ribs resting as we speak.

What a weekend, went hunting with my 3 kids, one of which is a 15 year old girl and she didn't complain one bit. Took her to the softball field this morning played catch, did some Fielding and then hit, got to get ready for softball when soccer is over. Just finished cleaning 4 of my firearms and not one of them jumped up and shot me.

Now I am watching the golden globes and boy, are these women are pissed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am going to straighten x out when he is buying me that tomahawk.
> View attachment 1890


Thats what a rib steak looks like.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have some beef ribs resting as we speak.
> 
> What a weekend, went hunting with my 3 kids, one of which is a 15 year old girl and she didn't complain one bit. Took her to the softball field this morning played catch, did some Fielding and then hit, got to get ready for softball when soccer is over. Just finished cleaning 4 of my firearms and not one of them jumped up and shot me.
> 
> Now I am watching the golden globes and boy, are these women are pissed.


I had a winning client at the Globes tonight. No guns. Played hoops.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I had a winning client at the Globes tonight. No guns. Played hoops.


Congrats.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I had a winning client at the Globes tonight. No guns. Played hoops.


First cuts in the redwood for the golf ball rack to sit beside my golf tee rack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

TheBlaze

Al Gore blames record U.S. cold on climate change — then meteorologist drops truth bomb on him
 

Joe Bastardi
@BigJoeBastardi

So let me get this straight, This cold is from climate change, Previous cold shots werent, Previous cold shots like 83-84 this period colder. So what these guys want us to believe is the cold is from climate change, but climate change made it come up short of previous cold shots
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/07/al-gore-blames-record-u-s-cold-on-climate-change-then-meteorologist-drops-truth-bomb-on-him/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiEmNT2qcfYAhVCRyYKHQ6OCNsQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw2Z-7j3zASnsThrbCpbIP6v&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

Be Careful What you Wish For
JANUARY 8, 2018
Climate change is natural and unstoppable.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/be_careful_what_you_wish_for.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I had a winning client at the Globes tonight. No guns. Played hoops.


Played Ram's Hill.


----------



## nononono (Jan 8, 2018)

espola said:


> First cuts in the redwood for the golf ball rack to sit beside my golf tee rack.


*Gee.....I wonder where Spola gets the " Redwood ".....anyone wanna take a stab ?*

*Past posting history of Spola weighs heavily in decision making.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Al Gore blames record U.S. cold on climate change — then meteorologist drops truth bomb on him
> View attachment 1891
> ...



*Al Gore is an elixir salesman and he committed fraud/theft on a grand scale......*
*Exposing his and others Grand Lies about Earths Climate Cycles should be a*
*major priority to stop the theft of small countries wealth !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

Poll: What’s the dumbest ‘climate change’ hot take of the year (so far)?
http://michellemalkin.com/2018/01/08/poll-whats-the-dumbest-climate-change-hot-take-of-the-year-so-far/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poll: What’s the dumbest ‘climate change’ hot take of the year (so far)?
> http://michellemalkin.com/2018/01/08/poll-whats-the-dumbest-climate-change-hot-take-of-the-year-so-far/


I clicked the burning tire option.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Governor of Washington goes full doomsday cultist, declares 'just 59 days' left to save the children from climate catastrophe
JANUARY 10, 2018
In an era of Yale Medical School faculty openly questioning the mental stability of a political leader, what are we to make of the chief executive of ...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/governor_of_washington_goes_full_doomsday_cultist_declares_just_59_days_left_to_save_the_children_from_climate_catastrophe.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

* Time for this loon to go, he has out lived his brain.*

*




*
*Stephen Hawking: I'll pay to send climate change deniers to Venus *
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/science/stephen-hawking-ill-pay-to-send-climate-change-deniers-to-venus/ar-AAuyQ62?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## nononono (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> * Time for this loon to go, he has out lived his brain.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*I wonder if those comments are really coming from him or are they someone Else's interpretation*
*of his responses ......Something to ponder.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I wonder if those comments are really coming from him or are they someone Else's interpretation*
> *of his responses ......Something to ponder.*


Good point.
I wonder if we can blame someone else for all the BS the kooks spout around here, make more sense than the lefties just being that crazy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2018)

A 2-foot-long venomous sea snake found Monday slithering along a California beach has biologists wondering if the find is more than a fluke.

A person walking along Newport Beach found a 25-inch-long yellow-bellied sea snake and gave it to a lifeguard, who took the serpent to Pacific Marine Mammal Center.  It was later euthanized.

"When one of these marine serpents washes up on a beach," said Greg Pauly, herpetological curator at the Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County. "It means it is sick and doesn’t have enough energy to swim out beyond the shore break."
The venomous snake is named for its yellow scales and yellow tail with black spots. The populous species can be found along the coasts of Africa, Asia, Australia, Central America and Mexico.

While a rare sight where it was found, the species has been spotted more often in recent years as warmer water temperatures have extended north, Pauly said.

Monday’s find was the third since 2015 and fifth since 1972.

"Oceans are warming and the species that respond to that change will be those that are the most mobile. So the big question now is this: Are sea snakes swimming off the coast of Southern California the new normal?" Pauly said. "A few more of these sea snake sightings in Southern California and we’ll have a pattern telling us that something remarkable is happening in our ocean and the species it supports."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A 2-foot-long venomous sea snake found Monday slithering along a California beach has biologists wondering if the find is more than a fluke.
> 
> A person walking along Newport Beach found a 25-inch-long yellow-bellied sea snake and gave it to a lifeguard, who took the serpent to Pacific Marine Mammal Center.  It was later euthanized.
> 
> ...


Probably got sick from all the shit in the water when it swam past OB.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably got sick from all the shit in the water when it swam past OB.


You sure are a sensitive little snowflake.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure are a sensitive little snowflake.


You're a moron...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure are a sensitive little snowflake.


You dish out, and I dish it right back.
If thats the definition of snowflake, then color me snowflake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

*Industrial Regulation*

Matt Ridley, a columnist for the U.K.-based _Times_, writes about the pernicious impact of cronyism, licensing, and industrial policy.
*
Domestic electricity bills are a higher proportion of household budgets for the poor than for the rich, so this policy is regressive; doubly so, because the wind and solar subsidies mostly go to the rich. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

A study by three academics from Yale’s Department of Psychology concludes that people want fairness rather than equality.

*Why people prefer unequal societies*

Christina Starmans
, Mark Sheskin
 & Paul Bloom

…there is no evidence that people are bothered by economic inequality itself. Rather, they are bothered by something that is often confounded with inequality: economic unfairness. Drawing upon laboratory studies, cross-cultural research, and experiments with babies and young children, we argue that humans naturally favour fair distributions, not equal ones, and that when fairness and equality clash, people prefer fair inequality over unfair equality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2018)

Can Anything Good Come from CO2?
NEIL L. FRANK
Yes, yes, and yes again.  Tell your friends.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/can_anything_good_come_from_co2.html


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Except for Lake Oroville, which is being kept artificially low because of the spillway repairs, the major reservoirs in California are slightly above the historical average for this time of year.

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/resapp/RescondMain

However, the Sierra snowpack levels so far this winter are similar to levels seen in the driest years of the recent drought.

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/PLOT_SWC.pdf


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A 2-foot-long venomous sea snake found Monday slithering along a California beach has biologists wondering if the find is more than a fluke.
> 
> A person walking along Newport Beach found a 25-inch-long yellow-bellied sea snake and gave it to a lifeguard, who took the serpent to Pacific Marine Mammal Center.  It was later euthanized.
> 
> ...



*Hey Rat......and we all evolved from Chimps didn't we !*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 23, 2018)

Monthly GISTEMP.  Northern Hemisphere.  Red points since beginning of the thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Monthly GISTEMP.  Northern Hemisphere.  Red points since beginning of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 1936


17 points?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 23, 2018)

TRWAP version.  With math.

 

Can't remember where we were on the soft music.  Don't want to have to page back through the endless rondo of "whose the pussy" to find it.  So lets go with an old white guy's translation of Sanskrit love poetry instead as a soothing tonic.  That should work.

"Death I take up as consolation....And never a bed without my bright darling. Most fit that you strike now, black guards.  And let the fountain out before the dawn.

Even now-I know that I have savoured the hot taste of life. Lifting green cups and gold at the great feast. Just for a small and a forgotten time. I have had full in my eyes from off my bride. The whitest pouring of eternal light. The heavy knife. As to a gala day."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> TRWAP version.  With math.
> 
> View attachment 1937
> 
> ...


Much easier to see on this one.
What's the trend? (since beginning of thread)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Rat......and we all evolved from Chimps didn't we !*


Are you a Darwinist? You certainly show no signs of having religion.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 23, 2018)

Procrastinating.   2017 is the first full year for the monthly graphs.  As I recall.  So something to wrap up 2017.  I think to be a blues legend your date of birth has to be a matter of some dispute.  Like there's no real record of it but later on people decide it matters.  2017 was put forward for what would have been a centennial birthday for John Lee Hooker, but I guess nobody really knows for sure.  That's probably why this song was on the radio; its not standard airplay stuff.  Anyway, the family stopped by briefly at the old place over the summer.  Like I said at some point, it used to be a straight up redneck paradise.  Now its got bike lanes, hybrids.  Stopped by a coffee place on the way out of town.  With its own roasting facility.  20-something with tats on his arms and his billfold on a chain pulled me an amazing shot of a Central American single origin.  I mean just as good as Portola in Orange county or Blue Bottle up in the Bay.  WTF.  On the small roads outside of town the old country families that didn't sell out after the 93 flood not looking so good.  Plywood on the windows.  River break brush taking over the fields.  Looks like the state tore down the old women's correctional facility and built this monster new prison.  Double fences.  Razor wire gleaming.  2016 election signs on the fences starting to fade in the sun.  Done deal at this point really.  And then this song comes on.  Weird.  But I like the time signature.  Kind of makes it stick with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> TRWAP version.  With math.
> 
> View attachment 1937
> 
> ...


Classic . . . dark stuff, a version quoted by Steinbeck, "Black Marigolds" . . . it's been a long time, thanks.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the trend? (since beginning of thread)


y = 0.3sin(6.3X) + 0.0000005(X3).  y is temp anomaly in °C.  X is time in years with 1880 = 0.  (X3) in the forcing term is X cubed.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Classic . . . dark stuff, a version quoted by Steinbeck, "Black Marigolds" . . . it's been a long time, thanks.


I originally came to it through Steinbeck as well, a long time ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


He's hoping that's the gate to Narnia!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> y = 0.3sin(6.3X) + 0.0000005(X3).  y is temp anomaly in °C.  X is time in years with 1880 = 0.  (X3) in the forcing term is X cubed.


What's the trend since the beginning of thread?
Up or down?

I know its meaningless in the scheme of things, but it is something you started along with the thread, so?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> y = 0.3sin(6.3X) + 0.0000005(X3).  y is temp anomaly in °C.  X is time in years with 1880 = 0.  (X3) in the forcing term is X cubed.


...I'll go ahead and say it.
Cooling.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...I'll go ahead and say it.
> Cooling.


Based on what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Based on what?


Since the beginning of the thread, EG has posted a dot for every month.
What is the trend since the beginning of the thread?


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Since the beginning of the thread, EG has posted a dot for every month.
> What is the trend since the beginning of the thread?


2016 is the hottest year in the GISS data bases.  2017 is the second or third-hottest.  Is that the trend you are looking for?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> 2016 is the hottest year in the GISS data bases.  2017 is the second or third-hottest.  Is that the trend you are looking for?


EG made a point of starting his exercise at the beginning of this thread.
What is the trend since the beginning of this thread?

Is it too simple to understand?


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> EG made a point of starting his exercise at the beginning of this thread.
> What is the trend since the beginning of this thread?
> 
> Is it too simple to understand?


You said "cooling".  Let's see your numbers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> You said "cooling".  Let's see your numbers.


EG already posted them.
Im looking at his graph.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...I'll go ahead and say it.
> Cooling.


I am happy that the second set of graphs seem to be working.  And who can forget winter 2016?  Rockin' that Christmas child.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> TRWAP version.  With math.
> 
> View attachment 1937
> 
> ...




*Are you channeling Comey  ?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Are you channeling Comey  ?*


Poetry and weather are like Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I am happy that the second set of graphs seem to be working.  And who can forget winter 2016?  Rockin' that Christmas child.


January 2016 I had the biggest and best broccoli in ten years.


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> 2016 is the hottest year in the GISS data bases.  2017 is the second or third-hottest.  Is that the trend you are looking for?


Lol, still expecting nutters to make sense and embrace reality I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, still expecting nutters to make sense and embrace reality I see.


Embrace reality Wez, are you ready? I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, still expecting nutters to make sense and embrace reality I see.


The funny thing is, its me who pointed out a reality that cannot be uttered by any one of you whack jobs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Embrace reality Wez, are you ready? I don't think so, Tim.


As real as it gets.
btw, his name is Mike.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The funny thing is, its me who pointed out a reality that cannot be uttered by any one of you whack jobs.


What "reality" is that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Its almost like you're a hand puppet, but less interesting.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its almost like you're a hand puppet, but less interesting.


Oh, I see - another forum pussy riddle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, I see - another forum pussy riddle.


No riddle there.
Its pretty straight forward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Embrace reality Wez, are you ready? I don't think so, Tim.


Look it's the new cast of Dumb and Dumber . . . or is it Orange is the New Black . . . I know the Mrs. has canceled her plans to go with her cheating husband to Davos . . . will she be "lawyering up" now like everyone else?


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look it's the new cast of Dumb and Dumber . . . or is it Orange is the New Black . . . I know the Mrs. has canceled her plans to go with her cheating husband to Davos . . . will she be "lawyering up" now like everyone else?


Beverly Hillbillies in reverse.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As real as it gets.
> btw, his name is Mike.



*Wez = Mike ?*


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look it's the new cast of Dumb and Dumber . . . or is it Orange is the New Black . . . I know the Mrs. has canceled her plans to go with her cheating husband to Davos . . . will she be "lawyering up" now like everyone else?


*Jealousy and Envy ....It's Rat's new deodorant !*

*It has the bouquet of an unbathed Illegal Homeless *
*person who reeks of Gov Jerry Brown's Policies !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Jealousy and Envy ....It's Rat's new deodorant !*
> 
> *It has the bouquet of an unbathed Illegal Homeless *
> *person who reeks of Gov Jerry Brown's Policies !*


I have a backbone, moral and otherwise, jealousy and envy are not my vices of choice.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have a backbone, moral and otherwise, jealousy and envy are not my vices of choice.


*Review your posting History.*


*You have No Backbone.*
*You have No Morals.*
*You have No Class.*
*You have No Otherwise.*

*Jealousy and Envy are your Vices of Choice !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As real as it gets.
> btw, his name is Mike.


Didn't you ever watch home improvement?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The funny thing is, its me who pointed out a reality that cannot be uttered by any one of you whack jobs.


'The love that dare not speak its name' - the meaning and origin of this phrase - ...
phrases.org.UK › uk › meanings › the-lo...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/the-love-that-dare-not-speak-its-name.html&ved=2ahUKEwjYoYytzO_YAhVOba0KHd9aC60QFjADegQIEBAB&usg=AOvVaw3l5UzVF3R5i3UKRjFOkHPu


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Embrace reality Wez, are you ready? I don't think so, Tim.


Two things come to mind when seeing this picture,
1. How pumped is Trump.
2. What the Hell is Hillary thinking.
I have tears of laughter in my eyes just thinking about it.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No riddle there.
> Its pretty straight forward.


You have been ridiculed so many times in this thread that you are now afraid to post anything definite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Two things come to mind when seeing this picture,
> 1. How pumped is Trump.
> 2. What the Hell is Hillary thinking.
> I have tears of laughter in my eyes just thinking about it.


You sure waste a lot of time and energy on things that claim to not care about, why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

The EPA has managed to bankrupt one of the biggest refineries in the northeast
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/01/23/epa-managed-bankrupt-one-biggest-refineries-northeast/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjptsKHy_DYAhWM6lMKHc0dCo0QqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw28WVgBvzquybpkL_XO1qFe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure waste a lot of time and energy on things that claim to not care about, why?


I don't know what that means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

This is the true eliteist, leftist, statist, liberal, democratic way.

Irony Alert: A Thousand Private Jets Deliver Globalist Elite to Davos for Climate Change Summit
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/01/24/private-jets-davos-climate-change/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwilnZGT0_DYAhUG6oMKHZCgDo0QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw38i57ip7Qs3gRgcYp0QJcr


----------



## xav10 (Jan 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is the true eliteist, leftist, statist, liberal, democratic way.
> 
> Irony Alert: A Thousand Private Jets Deliver Globalist Elite to Davos for Climate Change Summit
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/01/24/private-jets-davos-climate-change/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwilnZGT0_DYAhUG6oMKHZCgDo0QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw38i57ip7Qs3gRgcYp0QJcr


Absolutely. I just read about it because Trump is going... but his wife won't accompany him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> You have been ridiculed so many times in this thread that you are now afraid to post anything definite.


Ooooh,..scary.

Thanks for the chuckles, sherlock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Absolutely. I just read about it because Trump is going... but his wife won't accompany him.


She is going to stay with me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is the true eliteist, leftist, statist, liberal, democratic way.
> 
> Irony Alert: A Thousand Private Jets Deliver Globalist Elite to Davos for Climate Change Summit
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/01/24/private-jets-davos-climate-change/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwilnZGT0_DYAhUG6oMKHZCgDo0QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw38i57ip7Qs3gRgcYp0QJcr


Should provide some laughs.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ooooh,..scary.
> 
> Thanks for the chuckles, sherlock.


So what was it you were trying to say and then ran away from?


----------



## Wez (Jan 24, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1194499744028087


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> So what was it you were trying to say and then ran away from?


The cooling since the beginning of the thread.
EG's chart.
Remember?

Say it. I dare you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1194499744028087


Anti-American Kook, figures.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The cooling since the beginning of the thread.
> EG's chart.
> Remember?
> 
> Say it. I dare you.


https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

Notice the cooling  in 2011 after the hot 2010?
Notice the cooling  in 2008 after the hot 2007?
Notice the cooling  in 2003 after the hot 2002?
Notice the cooling  in 1999 after the hot 1998?


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> You have been ridiculed so many times in this thread that you are now afraid to post anything definite.


*The Lying Thief  spews more brazen LIES !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
> 
> Notice the cooling  in 2011 after the hot 2010?
> Notice the cooling  in 2008 after the hot 2007?
> ...










*The Earth Cycles !*

*Grow a Pair ya LIAR !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
> 
> Notice the cooling  in 2011 after the hot 2010?
> Notice the cooling  in 2008 after the hot 2007?
> ...


Listen, shit 4 brains.  I made one observation, and that observation is 100% correct.
Deal with it.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen, shit 4 brains.  I made one observation, and that observation is 100% correct.
> Deal with it.



*You're gunna have to forgive the old man....he keistered a couple of the*
*stolen Dimple Balls and he's hesitant to go to the ER for there removal... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen, shit 4 brains.  I made one observation, and that observation is 100% correct.
> Deal with it.


Is that all, only 100%? Not letting dizzy do your math anymore?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all, only 100%? Not letting dizzy do your math anymore?


Unless you have another way of defining 100%, Im gonna stick with it.
I just made an observation that none of you seem to be able to accept, or even acknowledge.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen, shit 4 brains.  I made one observation, and that observation is 100% correct.
> Deal with it.


I just did.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Unless you have another way of defining 100%, Im gonna stick with it.
> I just made an observation that none of you seem to be able to accept, or even acknowledge.


How can you say we don't accept it when I showed you several examples of the same thing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> I just did.


Acceptance is the first step.
Dont forget to breathe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> How can you say we don't accept it when I showed you several examples of the same thing?


Im so happy for you.
Enjoy the weather, its great.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Unless you have another way of defining 100%, Im gonna stick with it.
> I just made an observation that none of you seem to be able to accept, or even acknowledge.


You just said something with no backing, how Trumpian of you . . . how many lies a day are you up to?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just said something with no backing, how Trumpian of you . . . how many lies a day are you up to?


Could you see the sunset over the piles of shit in OB tonight?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Could you see the sunset over the piles of shit in OB tonight?


I'm on the hill, downtown is all lit up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm on the hill, downtown is all lit up.


Beautiful day in Oceanside today.
Epic sunset.
Climate and weather looking good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beautiful day in Oceanside today.
> Epic sunset.
> Climate and weather looking good.


A 16-year-old boy was arrested Wednesday on suspicion of murder in the Tuesday night shooting of a man who was walking his dog with his roommate at Melba Bishop Park in Oceanside, police said.

The victim was identified as 49-year-old Martin Swan of Oceanside.

The suspect's name was not released because he is a minor.

The shooting, which police said may be gang-related, occurred about 9:50 p.m. Tuesday near a skate park and baseball field in the sprawling sports park on North River Road at Leon Street.

http://www.latimes.com/sd-me-oceanside-shooting-20170829-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

A 36-year-old Navy veteran has been arrested in Oceanside in connection with the torture of two huskies and the disappearance of another dog that police said was the victim of a violent assault.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-dogs-torture-arrest-20170809-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

OCEANSIDE, Calif. – A stabbing incident in Oceanside this weekend has turned into a homicide investigation after a critically injured teenager died from his injuries.

At 1:18 a.m., police responded to a radio call of a stabbing in the 400 block of San Luis Rey Drive, according to Lt. George Darrah of the Oceanside Police Department. Responding officers found three victims — two 17-year-old boys and an 18-year-old man.

All three were taken to a nearby hospital. A 17-year-old died from his injuries early Sunday, according to police.

http://fox5sandiego.com/2017/10/23/sketch-released-in-deadly-stabbing-of-teenager-in-oceanside/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

The bloodied body of an 18-year-old man was found Tuesday in a vacant lot near Buena Vista Lagoon.

A person who lives near the grassy parcel in the 2000 block of South Tremont Street in Oceanside made the discovery about 8 a.m., according to police.

http://www.cbs8.com/story/35320074/18-year-old-mans-body-found-in-oceanside-yard


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Importantly, we found that *Oceanside's* one of the highest rates of motor vehicle theft in the nation according to our analysis of FBI *crime* data.

https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ca/oceanside/crime


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Importantly, we found that *Oceanside's* one of the highest rates of motor vehicle theft in the nation according to our analysis of FBI *crime* data.
> 
> https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ca/oceanside/crime


Yeah, but it's cooler there now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

http://www.city-data.com/so/so-Oceanside-California.html


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> I just did.



*Did CaliforniaCare cover the removal or did you go thru Medicare....*
*Cause I know you didn't dare go to a Vet Hospital with that dilemma ! *


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Yeah, but it's cooler there now.


*I'll bet it is....*
*A lotta heat backs up when the exhaust chute is plugged .*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Importantly, we found that *Oceanside's* one of the highest rates of motor vehicle theft in the nation according to our analysis of FBI *crime* data.
> 
> https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ca/oceanside/crime


Are you surprised by that?  How else are illegals gonna get past Camp Pendleton without getting killed.  Better to steal a car in Oceanside and take your chances at the San ONofre station then to have some Marine Forces open fire on your dumb ass.  Nice job Rat Patrol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you surprised by that?  How else are illegals gonna get past Camp Pendleton without getting killed.  Better to steal a car in Oceanside and take your chances at the San ONofre station then to have some Marine Forces open fire on your dumb ass.  Nice job Rat Patrol.


You don't have to thank me.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

*Climate Cycle Denier.....*

*Rat has CCD.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have to thank me.


I know.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cooling.


I agree with E its just coming off the 2016 El Nino maximum.  But lets crank it through as a trend.  You know, just in case we're transitioning from one forcing regime into a new cooling cycle.   That sort of idea.  And if it's a trend let's see what sort of legs you're willing to give it.  Because it gets pretty grim pretty quick.  

To put numbers on it each data point in the 2016  cycle is connected to the corresponding point in the following cycle.  That defines 11 corresponding sets of points we can pair up using as many points as possible since the the beginning of the thread.  The average of those 11 slopes is ~-0.25°C/yr.  Given what we have to work with your trend can only be projected as a constant linear forcing variable.  So we'll call that Fandango's coefficient.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 24, 2018)

Now let's give Fandango's coefficient some legs.  Here's how it plays out on a four year time frame.  Blue curve is the forcing term I've been using in the TRWAP graphs.  Red curve is what would be expected if there was no forcing since the beginning of the historical record.  Green curve is transitioning into the forcing regime projected from your trend.  Purple are available data points.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 24, 2018)

Let's run it a bit further, looking over the span of my lifetime, up to ~ my oldest in college.  We're getting back to the little ice age by that point.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 24, 2018)

Want to run Fandango's coefficient even further?  By 2050 the northern hemisphere is getting really cold.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I agree with E
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952


Actually, you agree with me as well.
Your exercise was started with the thread, and my observation is related specifically to that.
"Since the beginning of the thread", what we see so far, is cooling.
Thats all.

Your follow ups are excellent examples of what happens with modeling future climate patterns off of a short term data set.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Let's run it a bit further, looking over the span of my lifetime, up to ~ my oldest in college.  We're getting back to the little ice age by that point.
> 
> View attachment 1954


Looks a little like an upside down hockey stick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Want to run Fandango's coefficient even further?  By 2050 the northern hemisphere is getting really cold.
> 
> View attachment 1955


Try raising past temps to straighten the "hockey stick" out a little.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Importantly, we found that *Oceanside's* one of the highest rates of motor vehicle theft in the nation according to our analysis of FBI *crime* data.
> 
> https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ca/oceanside/crime


Nice frontal assault on the diverse population of Oceanside.
Big city, with big city problems, but I'll still take it over the lily white shithole called OB.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your follow ups are excellent examples of what happens with modeling future climate patterns off of a short term data set.


As are yours.  Sort of the point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> As are yours.  Sort of the point.


perfect.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> perfect.


Wait. Am I on LSD? I'm hallucinating that a couple of yokels on a kids' soccer blog are taking themselves quite seriously in "modeling" their own climate change studies. This is too good. Hey fellas, create fission energy while you're at it! Are you in dress-up while you do this? Do you have little toy Nobel prizes to give each other?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wait. Am I on LSD? I'm hallucinating that a couple of yokels on a kids' soccer blog are taking themselves quite seriously in "modeling" their own climate change studies. This is too good. Hey fellas, create fission energy while you're at it! Are you in dress-up while you do this? Do you have little toy Nobel prizes to give each other?


EG did all the work, and its a neat little mirror image thumbnail of the big picture.
Im just a plumber who denies the science.

He gets the prize. (I have no idea if you're on LSD or not, but wouldnt surprise me either way)


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, you agree with me as well.
> Your exercise was started with the thread, and my observation is related specifically to that.
> "Since the beginning of the thread", what we see so far, is cooling.
> Thats all.
> ...


Except that one is from running models based on good science, demonstrable mathematics, and best available data, and the other is because it's what my twitter master told me to do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Except that one is from running models based on good science, demonstrable mathematics, and best available data, and the other is because it's what my twitter master told me to do.


You have a twitter master too?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice frontal assault on the diverse population of Oceanside.
> Big city, with big city problems, but I'll still take it over the lily white shithole called OB.


They both have there ups and downs . . . is Goat Hill in Oceanside or Carlsbad?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I know.


Then that would make one thing . . .


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I agree with E its just coming off the 2016 El Nino maximum.  But lets crank it through as a trend.  You know, just in case we're transitioning from one forcing regime into a new cooling cycle.   That sort of idea.  And if it's a trend let's see what sort of legs you're willing to give it.  Because it gets pretty grim pretty quick.
> 
> To put numbers on it each data point in the 2016  cycle is connected to the corresponding point in the following cycle.  That defines 11 corresponding sets of points we can pair up using as many points as possible since the the beginning of the thread.  The average of those 11 slopes is ~-0.25°C/yr.  Given what we have to work with your trend can only be projected as a constant linear forcing variable.  So we'll call that Fandango's coefficient.
> 
> View attachment 1952


*Is there corresponding data from 100 years ago and then 200 and more..?*
*Because if there isn't the graph window is not relevant for a long term *
*projection. It's just a hypothesis based on a very very small slice of data.*
*Second point, if the calibration on the instruments from 100 years past and then *
*200 years and more in the past do not match ( which we know they don't ! ) then *
*it can only be a guess on the numbers and projections.*
*Third point, 100 years past and 200 years past do NOT give a spread of data that*
*can accurately show climate data predictions 100 and 200 years going forward....*
*( Instrument calibration is again the factor. A Big Factor. )*
*It's just a Hypothesis at best....*
*Human expansion on the planet is a factor, but not at all an item to support the false *
*premises that the Radical Climatologists have used to sell a Criminal Carbon Tax on*
*Large and small Nations.*

*Just an Observation/Opinion.....That's all.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Seems that saddling our grandchildren with an insurmountable debt or a rotting planet is of no concern during Republican rule. Make that cash while you can before the resources dwindle.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks a little like an upside down hockey stick.


But not in 1999, or 2003, or 2008, or 2011?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems that saddling our grandchildren with an insurmountable debt or a rotting planet is of no concern during Republican rule. Make that cash while you can before the resources dwindle.


From the brain of a moron....
The national debt under BHO grew by just under 90%...
$10,699,805,000,000 to $19,970,000,000,000
Richard Nixon created the EPA.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the brain of a moron....
> The national debt under BHO grew by just under 90%...
> $10,699,805,000,000 to $19,970,000,000,000


How much of that is due to w leaving the economy in shambles?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> How much of that is due to w leaving the economy in shambles?


Fannie & Freddie and the Democrats played the biggest role...but you know that.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fannie & Freddie and the Democrats played the biggest role...but you know that.


I think I get you - the debt runup during O's term is the President's fault, but the debt runup during w's term is the Democrats' fault.  Is that it?

BTW - your inability to detect your own hypocrisy is one of the reasons you can't fool anybody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

*California Considers $1,000 Fine, Jail for Waiters Offering Plastic Straws...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I think I get you - the debt runup during O's term is the President's fault, but the debt runup during w's term is the Democrats' fault.  Is that it?
> 
> BTW - your inability to detect your own hypocrisy is one of the reasons you can't fool anybody.


No jack ass you you don't get it...I'm not trying to fool anyone.
I was pointing out to the Duck that singling out a party as he did was ludicrous.
Your inability to comprehend simple facts and your ability to read into statements things that are not there and were never indicated is the main reason you are such a horses ass...you definitely don't get it, haven't for quite sometime and is why you have earned the Magoo moniker.
Got it?


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No jack ass you you don't get it...I'm not trying to fool anyone.
> I was pointing out to the Duck that singling out a party as he did was ludicrous.
> Your inability to comprehend simple facts and your ability to read into statements things that are not there and were never indicated is the main reason you are such a horses ass...you definitely don't get it, haven't for quite sometime and is why you have earned the Magoo moniker.
> Got it?


I understand you perfectly.  Singling out a party only makes sense if the Democrats are the target.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wait. Am I on LSD?


I hope you know.  Its either the absolute worst or most perfect time for hallucinogenics. Raoul Duke could probably help sort that out, but they're still scrubbing the back of his head off a wall in Aspen.  



xav10 said:


> I'm hallucinating that a couple of yokels on a kids' soccer blog are taking themselves quite seriously in "modeling" their own climate change studies. This is too good. Hey fellas, create fission energy while you're at it! Are you in dress-up while you do this? Do you have little toy Nobel prizes to give each other?


For the rest, I'd quibble with you on several things.  First, "model" is used in different ways in different fields.  For climate science, at this point, "model" should probably be restricted to climate representations derived solely from first principles, like the computer modeling underlying the IPCC projections.  So the stuff here isn't really modeling in terms of where the climate filed is at.  Just data projection. Second, I'd argue a soccer forum is great place for a climate thread.  There are a number of angles.  I think an important one, for instance, is that scientists are catagorized as "elitists" not because they put themselves out there as such, but simply because more and more of the public is choosing to turn away from even a basic understanding of the technological world in which they live.  They have abdicated that role, and are therefore easy to cynically manipulate.  The evidence is all around us.  Third, since you brought it up, it would be interesting to hear your views on a compare and contrast between students that become Nobel prize winners and the small percentage of kids in a sport that become professional athletes.  You know, the ones that love to play and are willing to run their lungs out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then that would make one thing . . .


“Importantly” was it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand you perfectly.  Singling out a party only makes sense if the Democrats are the target.


You don't understand shit Magoo...facts are facts you pompous ass.
I responded to a guy who was singling out one party....
When partisan hacks make asinine & derogatory statements based on ignorance like the Duck just made against Republicans and I point out that the Democrats are just as "guilty" you get all bent and say haha see Lion is a conservative...No shit ya fucking genius...
Tell me cabin boy, are you buying and defending the statement below?
_"Seems that saddling our grandchildren with an insurmountable debt or a rotting planet is of no concern during Republican rule. Make that cash while you can before the resources dwindle."_


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You don't understand shit Magoo...facts are facts you pompous ass.
> I responded to a guy who was singling out one party....
> When partisan hacks make asinine & derogatory statements based on ignorance like the Duck just made against Republicans and I point out that the Democrats are just as "guilty" you get all bent and say haha see Lion is a conservative...No shit ya fucking genius...
> Tell me cabin boy, are you buying and defending the statement below?
> _"Seems that saddling our grandchildren with an insurmountable debt or a rotting planet is of no concern during Republican rule. Make that cash while you can before the resources dwindle."_


It's true right now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the brain of a moron....
> The national debt under BHO grew by just under 90%...
> $10,699,805,000,000 to $19,970,000,000,000
> Richard Nixon created the EPA.


Hilarious denial of the ensuing aftermath of the Trump tax breaks and the virtual abolishment of the EPA. NEWS FLASH!!!! Trump is president now and he wants to strip-mine (economically and environmentally) to cash in now and leave the resulting ashes for future generations to sweep up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand you perfectly.  Singling out a party only makes sense if the Democrats are the target.


Exactly my point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the brain of a moron....
> The national debt under BHO grew by just under 90%...
> $10,699,805,000,000 to $19,970,000,000,000
> Richard Nixon created the EPA.


Sometimes I wonder how you haven't accidentally walked off a cliff somewhere because you don't really take in to account your surroundings (and surrounding circumstances). I apologize if you currently aren't able to walk due to a previous accident in which weren't paying attention to your immediate surroundings.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They both have there ups and downs . . . is Goat Hill in Oceanside or Carlsbad?


Goat hill is very close to where I live, in Oceanside.
The new course manager wont allow outside carts, so I dont play there anymore.
I have my own cart, and was paying a trail fee before, but the new guy says no, so Im driving my cart to the pitch 'n put at Emerald Isle to practice now.
The goat is a great place to practice during the week. I could play three balls on every hole, and never slow down.
Im a little disappointed, but its their call.

Im thinking about joining El Camino.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Goat hill is very close to where I live, in Oceanside.
> The new course manager wont allow outside carts, so I dont play there anymore.
> I have my own cart, and was paying a trail fee before, but the new guy says no, so Im driving my cart to the pitch 'n put at Emerald Isle to practice now.
> The goat is a great place to practice during the week. I could play three balls on every hole, and never slow down.
> ...


Tiger shooting even today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tiger shooting even today.


It's the weekends that kill him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's the weekends that kill him.


He's gotta make it there first.


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems that saddling our grandchildren with an insurmountable debt or a rotting planet is of no concern during Republican rule. Make that cash while you can before the resources dwindle.


*You prove each day with your multitude of very ignorant posts *
*that you are a sloth and allow just enough chemical synapses to*
*operate so as to have the ability to regurgitate Liberal Crap !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes I wonder how you haven't accidentally walked off a cliff somewhere because you don't really take in to account your surroundings (and surrounding circumstances). I apologize if you currently aren't able to walk due to a previous accident in which weren't paying attention to your immediate surroundings.



*What a vicious Sloth you are....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

EPA ends clean air policy opposed by fossil fuel interests - AP News - Breaking News
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/01/25/epa-ends-clean-air-policy-opposed-by-fossil-fuel-interests-n2439900?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwi5m_qE1vTYAhXG34MKHR4GCHIQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw1Dxz_Qq2NPA4piK8nfHmAr


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems that saddling our grandchildren with an insurmountable debt or a rotting planet is of no concern during Republican rule. Make that cash while you can before the resources dwindle.


Speaking of rotting, you dipshits of doom have been getting it so horribly wrong for so long.  You follow in the footsteps of such linear thinkers as Malthus, Erlich, and that other guy whos name is not worth mentioning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What a vicious Sloth you are....*


An insult to sloths.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious denial of the ensuing aftermath of the Trump tax breaks and the virtual abolishment of the EPA. NEWS FLASH!!!! Trump is president now and he wants to strip-mine (economically and environmentally) to cash in now and leave the resulting ashes for future generations to sweep up.


Why do you hate the human race?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I hope you know.  Its either the absolute worst or most perfect time for hallucinogenics. Raoul Duke could probably help sort that out, but they're still scrubbing the back of his head off a wall in Aspen.
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest, I'd quibble with you on several things.  First, "model" is used in different ways in different fields.  For climate science, at this point, "model" should probably be restricted to climate representations derived solely from first principles, like the computer modeling underlying the IPCC projections.  So the stuff here isn't really modeling in terms of where the climate filed is at.  Just data projection. Second, I'd argue a soccer forum is great place for a climate thread.  There are a number of angles.  I think an important one, for instance, is that scientists are catagorized as "elitists" not because they put themselves out there as such, but simply because more and more of the public is choosing to turn away from even a basic understanding of the technological world in which they live.  They have abdicated that role, and are therefore easy to cynically manipulate.  The evidence is all around us.  Third, since you brought it up, it would be interesting to hear your views on a compare and contrast between students that become Nobel prize winners and the small percentage of kids in a sport that become professional athletes.  You know, the ones that love to play and are willing to run their lungs out.


https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/24/bill-kristol-takes-on-fox-news-tucker-carlson.html

From a very credible, conservative source, we learn about the "dumbing down" of the media. Should resonate with you, as you play Mr. Scientist on a soccer blog. I asked you already if you wear your lab coat when you do this, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly my point.


You rarely have a legitimate point.
You're a partisan stooge, regurgitating union nonsense & parroting most of what has already been posted by others. 
You bought into the Democrat talking points that 1.5% growth was the new normal...
You believe the Democrats are the party of the common man, the middle class.
Yet under the policies of the last administration the top 1% got richer & the middle class shrunk.
You all but ignore the poverty level here in California and fall in line with the folks in Sacramento.
You're pathetic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes I wonder how you haven't accidentally walked off a cliff somewhere because you don't really take in to account your surroundings (and surrounding circumstances). I apologize if you currently aren't able to walk due to a previous accident in which weren't paying attention to your immediate surroundings.


Quack!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious denial of the ensuing aftermath of the Trump tax breaks and the virtual abolishment of the EPA. NEWS FLASH!!!! Trump is president now and he wants to strip-mine (economically and environmentally) to cash in now and leave the resulting ashes for future generations to sweep up.


The aftermath has been companies bringing back BILLIONS of dollars to reinvest.
That money will generate more jobs, more taxes, and less debt.
Additionally many companies are giving bonuses and raises.
The rest of your post is horseshit as you've conveniently ignored the doubling of the debt under Obama, in spite of punitive higher taxes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> It's true right now.


It's true now because Obama doubled the deficit, sold the public a bunch of hooey regarding the "new normal" growth of 1.5% 
Our businesses have been over taxed and over regulated, remove some of those regulations & reform taxes and billions of dollars are coming back into the economy.
All of that is true right now....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/24/bill-kristol-takes-on-fox-news-tucker-carlson.html
> 
> From a very credible, conservative source, we learn about the "dumbing down" of the media. Should resonate with you, as you play Mr. Scientist on a soccer blog. I asked you already if you wear your lab coat when you do this, right?


Interesting...hmmm....tell us counselor, do you wear a judges robe when you do this?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting...hmmm....tell us counselor, do you wear a judges robe when you do this?


Not understanding the analogy. I might be judgmental of these idiots playing scientist but i'm not playing an actual judge or even a legal scholar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not understanding the analogy. I might be judgmental of these idiots playing scientist but i'm not playing an actual judge or even a legal scholar.



You certainly judge posters and posts...


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You certainly judge posters and posts...


Because like Ted Koppel and, surprisingly, a journalist/commentator in William Kristol whom I could never stand, our politics no longer respects expertise and education and we are becoming dumb and ruled by emotion, a main reason for which is that Roger Ailes and others recognized that it's smart business.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The aftermath has been companies bringing back BILLIONS of dollars to reinvest.
> That money will generate more jobs, more taxes, and less debt.
> Additionally many companies are giving bonuses and raises.
> The rest of your post is horseshit as you've conveniently ignored the doubling of the debt under Obama, in spite of punitive higher taxes.


Another prediction?

 . . . and you've, once again, conveniently ignored why Obama had to double the debt. Have you ever acknowledged the fact that things happened before Obama took office that he wasn't responsible for?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Because like Ted Koppel and, surprisingly, a journalist/commentator in William Kristol whom I could never stand, our politics no longer respects expertise and education and we are becoming dumb and ruled by emotion, a main reason for which is that Roger Ailes and others recognized that it's smart business.


Lots of money in bringing in the uninformed and then misinforming them . . . we see the results in here, the emboldened idiot experts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Because like Ted Koppel and, surprisingly, a journalist/commentator in William Kristol whom I could never stand, our politics no longer respects expertise and education and we are becoming dumb and ruled by emotion, a main reason for which is that Roger Ailes and others recognized that it's smart business.


Now that kristol thinks like you, you now like him?
What is the difference between maddow and Hannity? Fox news and MSNBC?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lots of money in bringing in the uninformed and then misinforming them . . . we see the results in here, the emboldened idiot experts.


You people claim to be the experts on everything, we just give our opinions and you folk just go nuts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people claim to be the experts on everything, we just give our opinions and you folk just go nuts.


Again with the projection? You do realize it's obvious don't you? Maybe that goes over in the circles of the un and mis-informed so you are use to such tactics going undetected?


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people claim to be the experts on everything, we just give our opinions and you folk just go nuts.


Who's telling you what your opinion is today?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that kristol thinks like you, you now like him?
> What is the difference between maddow and Hannity? Fox news and MSNBC?


Kristol doesn’t think like me. He’s a conservative like George Will with a long, “battle-tested” record of standing for Resganesque and other conservative values. They’re just very concerned that now complete dangerous idiots have taken over. Theyre still very much Reagan republicans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Some people just think that if they are louder and more repetitive that makes them right.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/24/bill-kristol-takes-on-fox-news-tucker-carlson.html
> lab coat


Since it's directed at me I promise to eventually click on your Carlson.  But I have a low tolerance.  The guy reminds me of Flounder all grown up.  The lab coat thing is more interesting.  Of course I wear one when I play Climate Scientist.  If you go to the public servers with the relevant data sets, you have to click a box certifying you are wearing one before you can proceed to the download page.  Bet you didn't know that.  And you're an attorney in Real Life if I have it right.  So your appearance is your opening statement.  For a scientist, though, as a garment that supposed to be part of PPE the white lab coat might not be the most practical idea to ever come along.  Before the east side teams imploded, my kid played with GS for a long time.  White practice shirts on turf-I think they did it on purpose.  So I could image that, assuming that EH&S isn't peeking in on you, the lab coat may actually be for after your Nobel Prize.  So you can dress up like a scientist to get the money for the care and feeding of the vassals in your little kingdom.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Who's telling you what your opinion is today?


*That response tells mountains about how YOU think...Golf ball Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fannie & Freddie and the Democrats played the biggest role...but you know that.


*When you post the TRUTH as you have above in the simplest of terms it causes*
*Liberals to literally short circuit.....*
*You deserve a Large Coke, Double Cheese Burger ( With everything ) and Large Fries with pepper and a side of spicy Ranch to dip in for assembling the Truth in ten words !!! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Kristol doesn’t think like me. He’s a conservative like George Will with a long, “battle-tested” record of standing for Resganesque and other conservative values. They’re just very concerned that now complete dangerous idiots have taken over. Theyre still very much Reagan republicans.


You are 3 peas in a pod.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Kristol doesn’t think like me. He’s a conservative like George Will with a long, “battle-tested” record of standing for Resganesque and other conservative values. They’re just very concerned that now complete dangerous idiots have taken over. Theyre still very much Reagan republicans.


I love how you people try to bring up Reagan as the gold standard.
You people said the same exact things about him.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love how you people try to bring up Reagan as the gold standard.
> You people said the same exact things about him.


I didn't realize the forum was that old.  I didn't get internet access at work until 1991 or so, and at home not until 96.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Since it's directed at me I promise to eventually click on your Carlson.  But I have a low tolerance.  The guy reminds me of Flounder all grown up.  The lab coat thing is more interesting.  Of course I wear one when I play Climate Scientist.  If you go to the public servers with the relevant data sets, you have to click a box certifying you are wearing one before you can proceed to the download page.  Bet you didn't know that.  And you're an attorney in Real Life if I have it right.  So your appearance is your opening statement.  For a scientist, though, as a garment that supposed to be part of PPE the white lab coat might not be the most practical idea to ever come along.  Before the east side teams imploded, my kid played with GS for a long time.  White practice shirts on turf-I think they did it on purpose.  So I could image that, assuming that EH&S isn't peeking in on you, the lab coat may actually be for after your Nobel Prize.  So you can dress up like a scientist to get the money for the care and feeding of the vassals in your little kingdom.


Couldn't the coat double as Dr's attire as well . . . or are those things specialty specific? I would think stethoscope with one, pocket protector with the other would do the trick?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't realize the forum was that old.  I didn't get internet access at work until 1991 or so, and at home not until 96.


You people have always been you people since the beginning of time.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't realize the forum was that old.  I didn't get internet access at work until 1991 or so, and at home not until 96.


*At what point did you start misrepresenting the Truth ?*
*Before William Jefferson Clinton defined " is " or afterwards...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *At what point did you start misrepresenting the Truth ?*
> *Before William Jefferson Clinton defined " is " or afterwards...*


With e, its probably genetic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *At what point did you start misrepresenting the Truth ?*
> *Before William Jefferson Clinton defined " is " or afterwards...*





Ricky Fandango said:


> With e, its probably genetic.


Seems it's continually opposite day with you buffoons.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Couldn't the coat double as Dr's attire as well . . . or are those things specialty specific? I would think stethoscope with one, pocket protector with the other would do the trick?


It's an even more important part of the MD uniform.  But check it out.  Next time you get your 5 min with the doctor, watch.  They come in wearing in.  But odds are they take it off before they do anything.  Especially if they have to sit down.  That's why I stand when I play Climate Scientist.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people have always been you people since the beginning of time.


I don't know about all of "you people", whoever we are, but the Reagan years were very, very, good to me.  Back in the days when Republicans converted their theology from fiscally responsibility to "deficits don't matter", I quadrupled my rate of pay, put a good nest egg away in various booming retirement funds, got married, and worked for two defense-industry companies that literally could not spend DOD money fast enough - some of our projects were limited by the inability to hire competent staff fast enough to keep up with the budget.  Saint Ronnie left office 29 years ago this month - how old were you then?

As an aside - I just found out last week from reading a 2-year-old obituary of a remote high-tech acquaintance that one of the computers our group worked on in the 80's was the only computer known to have survived still working in the Challenger disaster.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't know about all of "you people", whoever we are, but the Reagan years were very, very, good to me.  Back in the days when Republicans converted their theology from fiscally responsibility to "deficits don't matter", I quadrupled my rate of pay, put a good nest egg away in various booming retirement funds, got married, and worked for two defense-industry companies that literally could not spend DOD money fast enough - some of our projects were limited by the inability to hire competent staff fast enough to keep up with the budget.  Saint Ronnie left office 29 years ago this month - how old were you then?
> 
> As an aside - I just found out last week from reading a 2-year-old obituary of a remote high-tech acquaintance that one of the computers our group worked on in the 80's was the only computer known to have survived still working in the Challenger disaster.


"Star Wars" sure was good for construction as well! We built all kinds of crazy stuff.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Star Wars" sure was good for construction as well! We built all kinds of crazy stuff.


Our little computer project was handled by a couple of engineers and a project manager that worked in the next suite over and were good enough friends that we were invited to each other's weddings.  We took an existing GRiD Compass PC-compatible laptop as specified by NASA, took it down to bare bones and then reassembled it with better shock and vibration capability, power supply and battery modifications so it would work better on Shuttle power, and improved cooling so it would work better in zero-g and potentially zero-air environments.  Its main function was to keep track of where things had been stored so the astronauts could find them when needed, with a screensaver mode that was a map of the Earth centered on the shuttle's current position, showing the day-night terminator lines.  It's formal name was Payload and General Stores Computer, or PGSC, which naturally became Pigs in Space in our labs until the first design review when NASA showed that they did not share our sense of humor.  When the big bits of Challenger were recovered, PGSC was found still hanging from its straps, and after having the salt water cleaned out it booted right up.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Since it's directed at me I promise to eventually click on your Carlson.  But I have a low tolerance.  The guy reminds me of Flounder all grown up.  The lab coat thing is more interesting.  Of course I wear one when I play Climate Scientist.  If you go to the public servers with the relevant data sets, you have to click a box certifying you are wearing one before you can proceed to the download page.  Bet you didn't know that.  And you're an attorney in Real Life if I have it right.  So your appearance is your opening statement.  For a scientist, though, as a garment that supposed to be part of PPE the white lab coat might not be the most practical idea to ever come along.  Before the east side teams imploded, my kid played with GS for a long time.  White practice shirts on turf-I think they did it on purpose.  So I could image that, assuming that EH&S isn't peeking in on you, the lab coat may actually be for after your Nobel Prize.  So you can dress up like a scientist to get the money for the care and feeding of the vassals in your little kingdom.


i'm in levi's and varvatos button down and adidas gazelles. tomorrow i'll be in san bernardino (aka hell) watching my kid play against fc golden state. i will be in jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> i'm in levi's and varvatos button down and adidas gazelles. tomorrow i'll be in san bernardino (aka hell) watching my kid play against fc golden state. i will be in jeans and a t-shirt.


I am sure the San Bernadinonians will be happy to see you as well, you know many of the people of san bernadino are dreamers, you know the ones you want here, but obviously don't want in your neighborhood.
Hypocrite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't know about all of "you people", whoever we are, but the Reagan years were very, very, good to me.  Back in the days when Republicans converted their theology from fiscally responsibility to "deficits don't matter", I quadrupled my rate of pay, put a good nest egg away in various booming retirement funds, got married, and worked for two defense-industry companies that literally could not spend DOD money fast enough - some of our projects were limited by the inability to hire competent staff fast enough to keep up with the budget.  Saint Ronnie left office 29 years ago this month - how old were you then?
> 
> As an aside - I just found out last week from reading a 2-year-old obituary of a remote high-tech acquaintance that one of the computers our group worked on in the 80's was the only computer known to have survived still working in the Challenger disaster.


Yes, Ronaldus Magnus steered the ship through some great years.
I remember my old man telling me when I was about 15 or 16 years old that My brothers and I would never be able to buy a house.
That was during the Carter episode that thankfully for me and the country, only went one term.
I dropped out of school soon after and went to work. By 22 years old, I was running crews of ten to fifteen guys, making shitloads of money for the guys I worked for, and gaining alot of experience in the trade.
Reagan restored my faith in the country, and proved my old man wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems it's continually opposite day with you buffoons.


Did you see the family portrait?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> i'm in levi's and varvatos button down and adidas gazelles. tomorrow i'll be in san bernardino (aka hell) watching my kid play against fc golden state. i will be in jeans and a t-shirt.


wez 'll be in the porta potty.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems it's continually opposite day with you buffoons.


*Did you graduate from High School ?*


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

*The Tournament Directors need to be advised of his impending presence 
at the location..... *


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

*And someone grab a picture of his lunatic ass...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, Ronaldus Magnus steered the ship through some great years.
> I remember my old man telling me when I was about 15 or 16 years old that My brothers and I would never be able to buy a house.
> That was during the Carter episode that thankfully for me and the country, only went one term.
> I dropped out of school soon after and went to work. By 22 years old, I was running crews of ten to fifteen guys, making shitloads of money for the guys I worked for, and gaining alot of experience in the trade.
> Reagan restored my faith in the country, and proved my old man wrong.


Tried to find one void of those pesky charts you seem to misinterpret and one that list the Trump tax breaks . . . 
https://www.thebalance.com/us-gdp-by-year-3305543


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tried to find one void of those pesky charts you seem to misinterpret and one that list the Trump tax breaks . . .
> https://www.thebalance.com/us-gdp-by-year-3305543



*You see if you knew how to source you could just look up the President Trump Tax Breaks*
*and the affect it has had on FedEx and their " ( BREAKING NEWS ) " contribution of 3.2 Billion *
*To Wage, Pension Benefits, And Capital Investment they are pledging !!!!!!!*

*But that would run contrary to your miserable Misery Index you seem to grovel in....*
*How about you stop rubbing your Shrinking Violet dork in filthy ash trays at the local *
*pub and actually do some valid research for awhile !*


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure the San Bernadinonians will be happy to see you as well, you know many of the people of san bernadino are dreamers, you know the ones you want here, but obviously don't want in your neighborhood.
> Hypocrite.


The DREAMers are welcome in my neighborhood...just not the murderers.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/09/23/still-reeling-from-terror-attack-bankruptcy-san-bernardinos-murder-rate-now-tops-chicago/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again with the projection? You do realize it's obvious don't you? Maybe that goes over in the circles of the un and mis-informed so you are use to such tactics going undetected?


Again with the parroting....what an f'n duck fart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Who's telling you what your opinion is today?


Who's telling you to close your fly cabin boy?


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who's telling you to close your fly cabin boy?


Nothing but lies and insults from you lately - you been training with loser joe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing but lies and insults from you lately - you been training with loser joe?


He's now in the nil-sport, goo-bear camp, nothing to add so just hurls insults at those who don't kneel to the Don.


----------



## Nonononono (Jan 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, Ronaldus Magnus steered the ship through some great years.
> I remember my old man telling me when I was about 15 or 16 years old that My brothers and I would never be able to buy a house.
> That was during the Carter episode that thankfully for me and the country, only went one term.
> I dropped out of school soon after and went to work. By 22 years old, I was running crews of ten to fifteen guys, making shitloads of money for the guys I worked for, and gaining alot of experience in the trade.
> Reagan restored my faith in the country, and proved my old man wrong.


Running crews by 22?   A real go getter you was.  Bada Bing!  My friend. 

The cajoles on this fella, eh?  Hey Spider, fix the man a gin and tonic, wilst you?  And while you're at it, a round for the table on me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing but lies and insults from you lately - you been training with loser joe?


That's a lie....
Would you care to list the lies your accusing me of telling, thanks in advance espola.
PS I was very appreciative of your help a few days ago and I thanked you. Remember?


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's a lie....
> Would you care to list the lies your accusing me of telling, thanks in advance espola.
> PS I was very appreciative of your help a few days ago and I thanked you. Remember?


Anything with "cabin boy" in it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Anything with "cabin boy" in it.


Oh Magoo...come on.....you're just getting back what you give out....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's now in the nil-sport, goo-bear camp, nothing to add so just hurls insults at those who don't kneel to the Don.


Duck vomit....


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh Magoo...come on.....you're just getting back what you give out....


I tell the truth about you, so you tell lies about me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I tell the truth about you, so you tell lies about me?


Cabin Grampa?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I tell the truth about you, so you tell lies about me?


Cabin girl?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I tell the truth about you, so you tell lies about me?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I tell the truth about you, so you tell lies about me?


You get what you give Magoo...it's only fair...your self righteous indignation is laughable.
Excuse me while I shed a tear


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You get what you give Magoo...it's only fair...your self righteous indignation is laughable.
> Excuse me while I shed a tear


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Cabin boy....


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Cabin boy....


I was never impressed with your intelligence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I was never impressed with your intelligence.


I was always impressed with your lack of intelligence Magoo...
What you lack in intelligence you more than make up with arrogance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Cabin boy....


That one could stick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Cabin boy....


Does that make you randy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That one could stick.


Magoo is the best.
Cabin Boy is better for rat, cuz he's always in front when they spoon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

The climate change today is magnificent.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The climate change today is magnificent.


Totally. Great day for a fire!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Totally. Great day for a fire!


First thing I do as King of California is make it legal to shoot pyros.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> First thing I do as King of California is make it legal to shoot pyros.


The Lilac Fire was most likely caused by sparks from a passing vehicle.  Eyewitnesses at the site of one of the small fires that united into the Thomas Fire said they saw sparks falling from a power line.  Who are you going to shoot?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The Lilac Fire was most likely caused by sparks from a passing vehicle.  Eyewitnesses at the site of one of the small fires that united into the Thomas Fire said they saw sparks falling from a power line.  Who are you going to shoot?


Pyros.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Magoo is the best.
> Cabin Boy is better for rat, cuz he's always in front when they spoon.


Are all you nutters sexually obsessed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The climate change today is magnificent.


Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you.


How many electric cars do you own?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you.


You weren't paying attention.



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjI56TgpPvYAhVM42MKHQkGBO0QFghNMAc&url=https://www.weather.gov/abr/This_Day_in_Weather_History_Jan_18&usg=AOvVaw3p4kvNQyR6GZpVc5DdVwaw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many electric cars do you own?


Do you know how much water and petroleum power it takes to maintain a golf course?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You weren't paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say the mind is the second thing to go.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

For rat.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=21&ved=0ahUKEwjihsXApfvYAhUE_WMKHfzNBfIQFgiUATAU&url=https://www.climatestations.com/san-diego/&usg=AOvVaw2ogihZj2TkaNcw8i2aGDe4


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many electric cars do you own?


All or nothing yet again I see . . . the question is when will we all get serious about planning for the future. Individual efforts at this point are fine but the whole way we get power needs to change and whether you like it or not it will and is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are all you nutters sexually obsessed?


Who said anything about sex?
Spooning isnt sex, is it?
You two dont have sex do you?
Good grief, rat!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You weren't paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjI56TgpPvYAhVM42MKHQkGBO0QFghNMAc&url=https://www.weather.gov/abr/This_Day_in_Weather_History_Jan_18&usg=AOvVaw3p4kvNQyR6GZpVc5DdVwaw


Interesting, but I don't live in LA. So you found 1, that most certainly must prove that you are smarter than the world's scientists . . . now why is the coral dying off? Ocean rising? Ice caps melting? Why did Trump claim that due to global warming caused by CO2 emissions he needed a permit to build a sea all to protect one of his golf courses in Irish golf courses? . . . or was he just laundering money with that project?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

I gotta git out there and soak me up some climate change today.
What a fantastic day, .. aff-out.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pyros.


Truck drivers and power company executives?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You weren't paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjI56TgpPvYAhVM42MKHQkGBO0QFghNMAc&url=https://www.weather.gov/abr/This_Day_in_Weather_History_Jan_18&usg=AOvVaw3p4kvNQyR6GZpVc5DdVwaw


What does January 18th have to do with anything?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They say the mind is the second thing to go.


Yes, yes, and the first, I can't remember.


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing but lies and insults from you lately - you been training with loser joe?


*Does it hurt Spola ?*
*It appears it does....*
*You can dish it, but you definitely cannot take it !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All or nothing yet again I see . . . the question is when will we all get serious about planning for the future. Individual efforts at this point are fine but the whole way we get power needs to change and whether you like it or not it will and is.


*Answer the question.....leave your Violet alone for awhile.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Answer the question.....leave your Violet alone for awhile.*


2


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2



*Zero....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Interesting, but I don't live in LA. So you found 1, that most certainly must prove that you are smarter than the world's scientists . . . now why is the coral dying off? Ocean rising? Ice caps melting? Why did Trump claim that due to global warming caused by CO2 emissions he needed a permit to build a sea all to protect one of his golf courses in Irish golf courses? . . . or was he just laundering money with that project?


Fake news from the 97.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

According to Pres t, the polar ice caps are "setting records".  

I'm glad that's over.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

SCIENCE: Conservatives Are Hotter Than Liberals  By Amanda Prestigiacomo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SCIENCE: Conservatives Are Hotter Than Liberals  By Amanda Prestigiacomo


Obvi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> According to Pres t, the polar ice caps are "setting records".
> 
> I'm glad that's over.


Me too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SCIENCE: Conservatives Are Hotter Than Liberals  By Amanda Prestigiacomo


. . . and the first picture I see is Michelle Bachmann? What are you 90 years old and that's what passes as 'hot'? "halo effect"? Talk about self aggrandizing, you people really are a twisted sick group. Next you'll be singing the virtues of Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Kelly Anne Noway.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the first picture I see is Michelle Bachmann? What are you 90 years old and that's what passes as 'hot'? "halo effect"? Talk about self aggrandizing, you people really are a twisted sick group. Next you'll be singing the virtues of Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Kelly Anne Noway.


*At least it's women and not rough hands sweating in overalls...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *At least it's women and not rough hands sweating in overalls...*


Those are all of your making telling where your head is at.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are all of your making telling where your head is at.


Torturous reading


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the first picture I see is Michelle Bachmann? What are you 90 years old and that's what passes as 'hot'? "halo effect"? Talk about self aggrandizing, you people really are a twisted sick group. Next you'll be singing the virtues of Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Kelly Anne Noway.


What wrong with Michelle Bachman?
She's your age, right?

I see, it's the flag you don't like.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What wrong with Michelle Bachman?
> She's your age, right?
> View attachment 1975
> I see, it's the flag you don't like.


I'm not the one backing the attempted dismantling of our justice system to save the president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not the one backing the attempted dismantling of our justice system to save the president.


You make no sense, again. Stay on topic, I know it's been a rough day.
She looks kinda hot, doesn't she?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not the one backing the attempted dismantling of our justice system to save the president.


Coocoo.  Itʻs already being dismantled.  Thatʻs how Clinton got away with sending top secret emails on a known unsecured server.  There is no way the custodian of that top secret information didnʻt know what Hilz was doing.  No need to dismantle.  Just fire those that canʻt follow the rules.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo.  Itʻs already being dismantled.  Thatʻs how Clinton got away with sending top secret emails on a known unsecured server.  There is no way the custodian of that top secret information didnʻt know what Hilz was doing.  No need to dismantle.  Just fire those that canʻt follow the rules.


You are in nutter conspiracy world . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are in nutter conspiracy world . . .


Ain't that the truth!! Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are in nutter conspiracy world . . .


We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

*U.S. Oil Production Tops 10 Million Barrels A Day for First Time Since 1970 *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

I love Blue Planet 2.  Without fossil fuels I would never know or see how beautifully resilient our planet is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *U.S. Oil Production Tops 10 Million Barrels A Day for First Time Since 1970 *


This happened during the last administration.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This happened during the last administration.


OBVI, I am think most of the new oil production between 08 and 16 were from Bush authorized wells.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

*Don Cherry Body Checks ‘Cuckaloos’ Who Believe In Climate Change*
February 4th, 2018
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/04/don-cherry-body-checks-cuckaloos-who-believe-in-climate-change/&ved=0ahUKEwiC15PY1I3ZAhVi5YMKHe6EDYkQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw01fS_7U5IP0xiEXr5H50Ch


----------



## xav10 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Don Cherry Body Checks ‘Cuckaloos’ Who Believe In Climate Change*
> February 4th, 2018
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/04/don-cherry-body-checks-cuckaloos-who-believe-in-climate-change/&ved=0ahUKEwiC15PY1I3ZAhVi5YMKHe6EDYkQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw01fS_7U5IP0xiEXr5H50Ch


He looks like the globe has been warming his face. Joe, you came for the outfits and stayed for his stupidity?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He looks like the globe has been warming his face. Joe, you came for the outfits and stayed for his stupidity?


What is wrong with his coat?
His comments are 100% correct.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is wrong with his coat?
> His comments are 100% correct.


Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you.


Duck shit...horse shit ...you don't remember shit....
The Rose Parade with the San Gabriel Mountains as clear as can be when the Santa Ana winds blows happens often...
I can remember several times leaving to ski in Colorado the week of New Years and it being hot and windy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck shit...horse shit ...you don't remember shit....
> The Rose Parade with the San Gabriel Mountains as clear as can be when the Santa Ana winds blows happens often...
> I can remember several times leaving to ski in Colorado the week of New Years and it being hot and windy...


 . . . what part of January is the Rose Pararde again? You certainly enjoy being wrong and damn mad about it as well, lighten up Benedict.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . what part of January is the Rose Pararde again? You certainly enjoy being wrong and damn mad about it as well, lighten up Benedict.


Santa Ana winds typically occur in months from September to May, but can occur any time of the year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2018)

Bill (Not A Scientist) Nye: Fertilized Eggs 'Are Not Human'
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26980/bill-not-scientist-nye-fertilized-eggs-are-not-paul-bois?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjb2e-eqJvZAhUMyoMKHZD9CKIQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw2RC3LS31jup9P2qAXo7ySC&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2018)

Report: Climate change 'worst-case scenario' ruled out
FEBRUARY 9, 2018
Because nations are burning a lot less coal, catastrophic global warming isn't likely.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/report_climate_change_worst_case_scenario_ruled_out.html


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: Climate change 'worst-case scenario' ruled out
> FEBRUARY 9, 2018
> Because nations are burning a lot less coal, catastrophic global warming isn't likely.
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/report_climate_change_worst_case_scenario_ruled_out.html


Never listen to anything Bloomberg has to say.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . what part of January is the Rose Pararde again? You certainly enjoy being wrong and damn mad about it as well, lighten up Benedict.


January 1st - you remember New Years Day?
When do you think the Rose Parade takes place?
Just as I thought, you started off slow and then just fizzled out altogether.
You poor pathetic piece of idiocy...ramble duck ramble....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2018)

From the LA TIMES:


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*Santa Anas may join the parade*
December 31, 2007 | Scott Gold, Times Staff Writer
The Rose Parade and the Rose Bowl have long served as Southern California's annual infomercials, as millions of people around the world gather around their television sets to marvel at the floats and the football -- but also to wonder how it could possibly be so darn sunny in the middle of the winter. This year, though, the parade and the game could feature another trademark of Southern California weather: Santa Ana winds.


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*Red-flag fire danger lurks under blue skies in Los Angeles*
January 11, 2009 | Hector Becerra
Santa Ana winds left Southern California skies sunny and blue Saturday but kept firefighting strike teams on the lookout for any hint of fire as brush-covered hillsides quickly dried out in rising temperatures. No major brush fires were reported in the region by Saturday night. A red-flag warning issued by the National Weather Service for Los Angeles and Ventura counties is expected to persist until about 4 p.m. today, when temperatures are expected to reach the low 80s in some places.


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*Word for the Week: Warm : Santa Ana Winds and Sunny Skies Are Expected to Stick Around*
February 25, 1992 | KRISTINA LINDGREN and AJOWA N. IFATEYO, TIMES STAFF WRITERS
Dig out a few more warm-weather clothes, because balmy temperatures and sunny skies are expected to dominate Orange County this week. Unseasonably warm winds blowing from the northeast continued to push moist marine air out to sea Monday, meteorologists said. That allowed the mercury to climb to 87 degrees in Santa Ana, which shared the mantle as the nation's hot spot. But the warm Santa Ana winds that had raked the Southland with gusts to nearly 60 m.p.h.


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*3 Die as 75 M.P.H. Santa Ana Winds Bowl Over Trucks*
January 8, 1986 | SEBASTIAN DORTCH and JERRY BELCHER, Times Staff Writers
Two Florida men were killed Tuesday when 75 m.p.h. Santa Ana winds overturned their tractor-trailer truck on Interstate 8, 40 miles east of San Diego. Another driver was killed in Riverside County when the wind slammed his twin-trailer truck into a guard rail on Interstate 15 east of Ontario. The California Highway Patrol reported that six other vehicles were also bowled over by high winds roaring out of the desert in Southern California.



CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*86--L.A. Record Set With Aid of Santa Ana Winds*
February 7, 1987
As might have been suspected, the temperature set a record in Los Angeles Civic Center on Friday, reaching 86 degrees as hot Santa Ana winds whipped down out of the deserts. The previous maximum reading for Feb. 6 was 34 years ago, when it was 84. Winds were strong below the canyons. Some gusts in the Tehachapis and around the mountains of San Diego County were 60 m.p.h. Wind advisories were also issued for many other Southland mountain areas, where gusts were 20 to 40 m.p.h.

more articles:
http://articles.latimes.com/keyword/santa-ana-winds


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2018)

Jump


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> Jump


Might as well jump.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2018)

Fresh picked Oceanside romanesco. 2-11-18
It dont grow in the snow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fresh picked Oceanside romanesco. 2-11-18
> It dont grow in the snow.


Oooozing with nutrients.  Nice pop to it.

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oooozing with nutrients.  Nice pop to it.


[/QUOTE]
I picked it this morning and gonna roast it with some olive oil and rice vinegar, and herbs for dinner .
Romanesco is a good source of Vitamin K, as well as C, and a host of others.
It'll make a nice sidekick to my peppered ribeye.

I put the red Chard in my eggs this morning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I picked it this morning and gonna roast it with some olive oil and rice vinegar, and herbs for dinner .
> Romanesco is a good source of Vitamin K, as well as C, and a host of others.
> It'll make a nice sidekick to my peppered ribeye.
> 
> I put the red Chard in my eggs this morning.


Sounds ono!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

DE NIRO HOT IN MIDDLE EAST: Slams Trump 'climate change' policy...

'Backward' country suffering from 'temporary insanity'...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/robert-niro-takes-aim-trumps-climate-change-policy-145915458.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds ono!


Was Ono-licious!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you.


Quack quack quack.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Quack quack quack.....


Still don't remember . . . you can try to change the narrative to one more to your liking (a habit of yours), but I still don't remember such a warm, santa ana filled, late January, now February.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Global Warming Causing Record Cold Temps at Winter Olympics Brian JoondephWhat part of "winter" in "Winter Olympics" is confusing to NBC?  More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Obama said we can't drill our way to energy independence. Actually, we did. - 2/15/18 February 15, 2018Increased drilling - “drill baby drill,” he called it - was not a plan, but rather “a bumper sticker,” according to the Smartest President Ever.  More


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still don't remember . . . you can try to change the narrative to one more to your liking (a habit of yours), but I still don't remember such a warm, santa ana filled, late January, now February.


Change the narrative? You have no idea what the narrative is.
That's why you're a fuckin moron...quack quack quack...
Forget that several folks have posted it's not uncommon for Santa Ana's to blow in December, January, February....
I printed up LA Times articles proving it happened and is not uncommon, yet you keep insisting it didn't happen..
Bless your little pea brain...as I said I don't think your lying, you 're simply an idiot.
Ramble on duck... ya pinhead.
LMAO


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Change the narrative? You have no idea what the narrative is.
> That's why you're a fuckin moron...quack quack quack...
> Forget that several folks have posted it's not uncommon for Santa Ana's to blow in December, January, February....
> I printed up LA Times articles proving it happened and is not uncommon, yet you keep insisting it didn't happen..
> ...


Doesn't ring a bell . . . still don't remember any of that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't ring a bell . . . still don't remember any of that.


Now you're lying... a fucking lying moron...congrats you've achieved what you've been working for.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't ring a bell . . . still don't remember any of that.


Of course you don't.  Your drunk half the time you post, well, at least half the time....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The climate change today is magnificent.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you.


There it is Duck...page 355 post #7098....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course you don't.  Your drunk half the time you post, well, at least half the time....


I said I didn't remember it happening in late January and I still don't. All your little once upon a time in LA stories won't help.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I said I didn't remember it happening in late January and I still don't. All your little once upon a time in LA stories won't help.


Its happened in San Diego many times as well.
I remember for you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I said I didn't remember it happening in late January and I still don't. All your little once upon a time in LA stories won't help.


You're so wasted you can't remember who you are replying to...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You're so wasted you can't remember who you are replying to...


Yeah, that's it, good insight.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, that's it, good insight.


Isn't it though? Glad you were sober enough to realize it. Have a great weekend Sunshine...


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2018)

.................................


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I said I didn't remember it happening in late January and I still don't. All your little once upon a time in LA stories won't help.


I high lighted your stupidity.....there are more, but as usual your comprehensionskill rears it's ugly head and you appear ignorant once again.

CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*86--L.A. Record Set With Aid of Santa Ana Winds*
*February 7, 1987*
As might have been suspected, the temperature set a record in Los Angeles Civic Center on Friday, reaching 86 degrees as hot Santa Ana winds whipped down out of the deserts. *The previous maximum reading for Feb. 6 was 34 years ago, when it was 84. *Winds were strong below the canyons. *Some gusts in* the Tehachapis and around* the mountains of San Diego County were 60 m.p.h.* Wind advisories were also issued for many other Southland mountain areas, where gusts were 20 to 40 m.p.h.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I high lighted your stupidity.....there are more, but as usual your comprehensionskill rears it's ugly head and you appear ignorant once again.
> 
> CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
> *86--L.A. Record Set With Aid of Santa Ana Winds
> ...


Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't ring a bell.


Maybe the old bell has a crack in it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe the old bell has a crack in it.


See, when I made that original comment to you I said that I don't recall santa anas this time of year, never said never happened . . . but it is admirable how you always try to come to the defense of the weaker kids in the class like Lying eyes and he you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, when I made that original comment to you I said that I don't recall santa anas this time of year, never said never happened . . . but it is admirable how you always try to come to the defense of the weaker kids in the class like Lying eyes and he you.


If you cant remember, its nobody else's fault.
Its not even your fault.
Its just an old bell with a crack in it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, when I made that original comment to you I said that I don't recall santa anas this time of year, never said never happened . . . but it is admirable how you always try to come to the defense of the weaker kids in the class like Lying eyes and he you.


Hot air


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, when I made that original comment to you I said that I don't recall santa anas this time of year, never said never happened . . . but it is admirable how you always try to come to the defense of the weaker kids in the class like Lying eyes and he you.


That's why you're a fuckin' moron.
You make asinine proclamations and inferences about climate change...
Claiming you don't remember Santa Ana's winds blowing in January and February as proof of your proclamation.
Never mind that's factually wrong and that it's a common occurrence.
Your stupidity becomes a lie as you ignorantly stick to and then qualify your original claim.
Ramble Daffy...Ramble.

_PS Climate change is happening, the climate has been in change since time began._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's why you're a fuckin' moron.
> You make asinine proclamations and inferences about climate change...
> Claiming you don't remember Santa Ana's winds blowing in January and February as proof of your proclamation.
> Never mind that's factually wrong and that it's a common occurrence.
> ...


I gave my honest opinion (you should try it sometime) and don't recollect santa anas much past December. You seem to have found some isolated incidents from the past, good for you, that doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I said I didn't remember it happening in late January and I still don't. All your little once upon a time in LA stories won't help.



*Poor Poor Rat the Forum Drunk......*
*What's sad is you have real Humans verifying your *
*alcohol addiction...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Rat the Forum Drunk......*
> *What's sad is you have real Humans verifying your *
> *alcohol addiction...*


You are a complete fool, a joke and idiot beyond compare.


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a complete fool, a joke and idiot beyond compare.


*1.*
*2.*
*3.*
*Thank You Very Much......Did that sting ?*
*Our little drunk Ding a Ling.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2018)

http://www.climatedepot.com/2018/02/17/peer-reviewed-study-finds-that-three-key-global-temperature-data-sets-are-not-a-valid-representation-of-reality/ …


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a complete fool, a joke and idiot beyond compare.


Projecting once again....sad, sad, so very sad.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://www.climatedepot.com/2018/02/17/peer-reviewed-study-finds-that-three-key-global-temperature-data-sets-are-not-a-valid-representation-of-reality/ …


The Australian Climate Sceptics Blog

Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> The Australian Climate Sceptics Blog
> 
> Sucker.


You've graduated from shrieking "denier!" to sarcastically labeling ,"skeptic"
Congrats.
Did you check out the peer reviewed paper?


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've graduated from shrieking "denier!" to sarcastically labeling ,"skeptic"
> Congrats.
> Did you check out the peer reviewed paper?


Reviewed by whom?

This turkey has been around do long it has its own Snopes page.

https://www.snopes.com/climatology-fraud-global-warming/

Sucker.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've graduated from shrieking "denier!" to sarcastically labeling ,"skeptic"
> Congrats.
> Did you check out the peer reviewed paper?


The Earth is heating up. Man-made emissions are a substantial cause. These are now “facts,” for all intents and purposes. Why do you have such a tough time with them? Do you work in the oil and gas industry? If you go to Texas or Oklahoma, it’s easy to understand the brainwashing, because so many livelihoods depend on drilling, refining, etc., much like North Carolina and tobacco back in the day. But if you’re here and not in that industry, it’s shocking. It’s GOP mantra and against worldwide scientific acknowledgement. So weird.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The Earth is heating up. Man-made emissions are a substantial cause. These are now “facts,” for all intents and purposes. Why do you have such a tough time with them? Do you work in the oil and gas industry? If you go to Texas or Oklahoma, it’s easy to understand the brainwashing, because so many livelihoods depend on drilling, refining, etc., much like North Carolina and tobacco back in the day. But if you’re here and not in that industry, it’s shocking. It’s GOP mantra and against worldwide scientific acknowledgement. So weird.


sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Reviewed by whom?
> 
> This turkey has been around do long it has its own Snopes page.
> 
> ...


The fact of the matter is that almost all of the "adjustments" coincide with making the past cooler, and the present/future warmer.
There are plenty of scientists who agree.

You can look at alternate views or you can have snopes tell you what to believe.
I dont care.

Skeptics.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fact of the matter is that almost all of the "adjustments" coincide with making the past cooler, and the present/future warmer.
> There are plenty of scientists who agree.
> 
> Skeptics.


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Lemming.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The Earth is heating up. Man-made emissions are a substantial cause. These are now “facts,” for all intents and purposes. Why do you have such a tough time with them? Do you work in the oil and gas industry? If you go to Texas or Oklahoma, it’s easy to understand the brainwashing, because so many livelihoods depend on drilling, refining, etc., much like North Carolina and tobacco back in the day. But if you’re here and not in that industry, it’s shocking. It’s GOP mantra and against worldwide scientific acknowledgement. So weird.


Made even weirder by your daily consumption of fossil fuels.  Where do they get you people from?  So much for Science.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lemming.


I understand you put a lot of value in individualism.

However, no one who posts here, including those who often agree with you, would hold his hand in a blowtorch flame.  Why do you suppose that is so?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand you put a lot of value in individualism.
> 
> However, no one who posts here, including those who often agree with you, would hold his hand in a blowtorch flame.  Why do you suppose that is so?


Science?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fact of the matter is that almost all of the "adjustments" coincide with making the past cooler, and the present/future warmer.
> There are plenty of scientists who agree.
> 
> You can look at alternate views or you can have snopes tell you what to believe.
> ...


Are you the guy who said “rag tag” when referring to Russian infiltration of our election?
Now you say “plenty of scientists...?” You like making shit up. Whatever works for you. There are definitely plenty of people who join you in making shit up.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Made even weirder by your daily consumption of fossil fuels.  Where do they get you people from?  So much for Science.


I’m told that earth has a water shortage too. And can you believe I consume water? With every utterance you make, I fully understand why you ended up where you have.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m told that earth has a water shortage too. And can you believe I consume water?


Feel free to limit or eliminate your consumption of either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you the guy who said “rag tag” when referring to Russian infiltration of our election?
> Now you say “plenty of scientists...?” You like making shit up. Whatever works for you. There are definitely plenty of people who join you in making shit up.


You people are gullible like that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are gullible like that.


Hey, do you want me to start a GoFundMe page for you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting once again....sad, sad, so very sad.


Is that all you nutters do anymore is try to be assholes as much as possible? Is it the strain of carrying water for the worst administration ever, the most corrupt, racist, misogynistic, treasonous and dishonest?


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You literally show him proof he is full of shit and he just keeps spouting the lies.  Waste of time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, do you want me to start a GoFundMe page for you?


Tax reform took care of me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all you nutters do anymore is try to be assholes as much as possible?


Take responsibility for your emotions and don't let the nutters get to you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it the strain of carrying water for the worst administration ever, the most corrupt, racist, misogynistic, treasonous and dishonest?


Who are you people throwing up against the wall for 2020?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> You literally show him proof he is full of shit and he just keeps spouting the lies.  Waste of time.


Sucker


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> You literally show him proof he is full of shit and he just keeps spouting the lies.  Waste of time.


Brand loyalty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Brand loyalty.


Its what you people do best.
Did you read the study?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> . There are definitely plenty of people who join you in making shit up.


We have some agreement here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> You literally show him proof he is full of shit and he just keeps spouting the lies.  Waste of time.


You dont realize that the Snopes article e-trolla posted was not for the study I posted.
If you people actually read anything, you wouldnt be such caustic assholes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tax reform took care of me.


Good thing there are safety nets for the destitute.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who are you people throwing up against the wall for 2020?


A tomahawk or 2 I imagine.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Reviewed by whom?
> 
> This turkey has been around do long it has its own Snopes page.
> 
> ...


Instead of running to Snopes to tell you what to think, try reading the study I posted.
It tells you who reviewed and undersigned the study.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont realize that the Snopes article e-trolla posted was not for the study I posted.


Bullshit


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Instead of running to Snopes to tell you what to think, try reading the study I posted.
> It tells you who reviewed and undersigned the study.


Researching "Dr. Alan Carlin", the names  James Inhofe and  Glenn Beck came up as supporters.  Should I go further?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Researching "Dr. Alan Carlin", the names  James Inhofe and  Glenn Beck came up as supporters.  Should I go further?


I guess you people wont read anything unless Snopes tells you its ok.
I tried.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I guess you people wont read anything unless Snopes tells you its ok.
> I tried.


And failed.

Again.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> And failed.
> 
> Again.


Reminds me of this --







Knock him down, and he pops right back up.

Again.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

361 pages of reading nutter bullshit


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> 361 pages of reading nutter bullshit


You mean, looking at the pictures.
You people dont read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean, looking at the pictures.
> You people dont read.


Don't or can't? He was educated in Ca you know.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people dont read.


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Yous some lying muthafuckas,

*Delingpole: NOAA Caught Adjusting Big Freeze out of Existence*
5263
Email
Google+
Twitter






AP/Charles Rex Arbogast
by James Delingpole20 Feb 2018565

20 Feb, 2018 20 Feb, 2018
*The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) has yet again been caught exaggerating  ‘global warming’ by fiddling with the raw temperature data.*
This time, that data concerns the recent record-breaking cold across the northeastern U.S. which NOAA is trying to erase from history.

If you believe NOAA’s charts, there was nothing particularly unusual about this winter’s cold weather which caused sharks to freeze in the ocean and iguanas to drop out of trees.

Here is NOAA’s January 2018 chart for Northeast U.S. – an area which includes New England along with NY, PA, NJ, DE and MD.



You’d never guess from it that those regions had just experienced record-breaking cold, would you?

advertisement



That’s because, as Paul Homewood has discovered, NOAA has been cooking the books. Yet again – presumably for reasons more to do with ideology than meteorology – NOAA has adjusted past temperatures to look colder than they were and recent temperatures to look warmer than they were.

We’re not talking fractions of a degree, here. The adjustments amount to a whopping 3.1 degrees F. This takes us well beyond the regions of error margins or innocent mistakes and deep into the realm of fiction and political propaganda.

Homewood first smelt a rat when he examined the New York data sets.

He was particularly puzzled at NOAA’s treatment of the especially cold winter that ravaged New York in 2013/14, which he describes here:

The cold weather really began on Jan 2nd, when an Arctic front descended across much of the country, and extended well into March.

The NWS wrote at the end of the winter:

_The winter of 2013-14 finished as one of the coldest winters in recent memory for New York State.  Snowfall across Western and North Central New York was above normal for many areas, and in some locations well above normal. This winter comes on the heels of two previous mild winters, making the cold and snow this winter feel that much harsher._

_Temperatures this winter finished below normal every month, and the January through March timeframe finished at least 4 degrees below normal for the two primary climate stations of Western New York (Buffalo and Rochester)….._

_Relentless cold continued through the month of January across the region._

So why, he wondered, did NOAA have this marked down as only the 30th coldest winter (since 1895) on its New York State charts, with a mean temperature of 16.9F?


Homewood compared the local records for January 1943 and January 2014 – months which, according to NOAA’s charts, had very similar average temperatures.

What he found was that NOAA’s charts were deeply inaccurate. The 2014 local temperatures had been adjusted upwards by NOAA and the 1943 local temperatures downwards.



He concludes:

On average the mean temperatures in Jan 2014 were 2.7F less than in 1943. Yet, according to NOAA, the difference was only 0.9F.

Somehow, NOAA has adjusted past temperatures down, relatively, by 1.8F.

Now, Homewood has given the same treatment to the most recent Big Freeze – the winter of 2017/2018.


Yet again, he has found that NOAA’s arbitrary adjustments tell a lie. They claim that January 2018 was warmer in the New York region than January 1943, when the raw data from local stations tells us this just isn’t true.

So at the three sites of Ithaca, Auburn and Geneva, we find that January 2018 was colder than January 1943 by 1.0, 1.7 and 1.3F respectively.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

*




*

*Al Gore and his " Upside Down " Science Classes !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> You literally show him proof he is full of shit and he just keeps spouting the lies.  Waste of time.


Once a nutter conspiracy theory, always a nutter conspiracy theory. Even in the face of a mountain of evidence they won't let it go . . . someone they trust (a fellow nutter or someone acting like one to capitalize on nutter mania) told them so and that's final.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tax reform took care of me.


How do you plan to spend your extra $1.50 a week?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


He's just projecting once again.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you plan to spend your extra $1.50 a week?


I think he’s putting it toward his green fees at Mar-A-Lago


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yous some lying muthafuckas,
> 
> *Delingpole: NOAA Caught Adjusting Big Freeze out of Existence*
> 5263
> ...


Thanks for reminding us that the NOAA, much like the FBI, the DOJ, the Special Prosecutor, the New York Times, etc., lies all the time.

The only truth-tellers are Putin, Trump, Alex Jones and Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think he’s putting it toward his green fees at Mar-A-Lago


The tax break for regular people runs out in a few years he won't have enough time to save that much . . . he'll have to settle for Goat's Hill.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The tax break for regular people runs out in a few years he won't have enough time to save that much . . . he'll have to settle for Goat's Hill.


Come to think of it, I spend a fair amount of time at the VA campus in west LA and they have a nice little course there, tailor made for Iz. Probably gets the redundancy elimination QE discount. But he would have to get out of the cubicle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you plan to spend your extra $1.50 a week?


What do you make, $2.20 cents an hour?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you make, $2.20 cents an hour?


He'd be over paid....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Come to think of it, I spend a fair amount of time at the VA campus in west LA and they have a nice little course there, tailor made for Iz. Probably gets the redundancy elimination QE discount. But he would have to get out of the cubicle.


Liar.  That place is for heroes only.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Bullshit


Here we go again.  Bubbles...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Reminds me of this --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the clown tag.  It was so right for you.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liar.  That place is for heroes only.


You probably are a lot like them. Really sad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


Wez! You didn't finish the mantra....racist, homophobe, nazi, gun-nut,.....etc., etc....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's just projecting once again.


The "projectionist" commenting on projecting....brilliant!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wez! You didn't finish the mantra....racist, homophobe, nazi, gun-nut,.....etc., etc....


He's trying.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wez! You didn't finish the mantra....racist, homophobe, nazi, gun-nut,.....etc., etc....


You don't like real talk, you prefer pussy PC shit?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You probably are a lot like them. Really sad.


"I'm no hero.  I'm just a drifter"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> You don't like real talk, you prefer pussy PC shit?


When are you fossil fueling it to Hawaii again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> You don't like real talk, you prefer pussy PC shit?


Yes, that's the republican platform.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When are you fossil fueling it to Hawaii again?


The times they are a-changin' --

http://www.caafi.org/


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that's the republican platform.


The Republican platform is literally being a pussy.  Fear and hate, all day every day.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Republican platform is literally being a pussy.  Fear and hate, all day every day.


Certainly the ones who post here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Republican platform is literally being a pussy.  Fear and hate, all day every day.


I fear you hate the fact your party lost to the hate filled pussy grabber.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Republican platform is literally being a pussy.  Fear and hate, all day every day.


Typing shit on a soccer forum just like the other keyboard warriors here. Would you call that to someone's face...pussy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wez! You didn't finish the mantra....racist, homophobe, nazi, gun-nut,.....etc., etc....



I'll do it for him (and espola)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

My apologies to all the non-white "nazis" posting in this forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My apologies to all the non-white "nazis" posting in this forum.


Watched some real Nazi stories this last weekend, amazing how crazy these nutters in here really are.
Sad.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Typing shit on a soccer forum just like the other keyboard warriors here. Would you call that to someone's face...pussy?


If they deserved it sure.  Your ability to call bullshit on only those who you disagree with is duly noted.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I fear you hate the fact your party lost to the hate filled pussy grabber.


Amazed that the right chose him, sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Amazed that the right chose him, sure.


You sound tired of his winning way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Amazed that the right chose him, sure.


It's almost as amazing as the candidate the left nominated
Not much of a choice period.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Republican platform is literally being a pussy.  Fear and hate, all day every day.


Literally?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Republican platform is literally being a pussy.  Fear and hate, all day every day.


Q the cry baby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> If they deserved it sure.  Your ability to call bullshit on only those who you disagree with is duly noted.


Noted


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Amazed that the right chose him, sure.


I thought the Russians chose him?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound tired of his winning way.


I must be missing the winning part. Other than a vague and complicated tax bill, what’s he done exactly? Getting a Supreme Court Justice isn’t an accomplishment. He’s pretty clearly been a disaster so far.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound tired of his winning way.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-38663043


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> If they deserved it sure.  Your ability to call bullshit on only those who you disagree with is duly noted.


Deserve it? You'd call me pussy to my face because there's an  'R' on my ballot. Don't think that would end well for you Wez.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Deserve it? You'd call me pussy to my face because there's an  'R' on my ballot. Don't think that would end well for you Wez.


I wouldn't need to call you a pussy for just being a Republican.  I have tons of Republican friends who aren't pussys.  I love how everyone thinks an encounter with me "wouldn't end well", lol, the arrogance....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> I wouldn't need to call you a pussy for just being a Republican.  I have tons of Republican friends who aren't pussys.  I love how everyone thinks an encounter with me "wouldn't end well", lol, the arrogance....


Your pussyness is well documented.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> I wouldn't need to call you a pussy for just being a Republican.  I have tons of Republican friends who aren't pussys.  I love how everyone thinks an encounter with me "wouldn't end well", lol, the arrogance....


Who's everyone?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I must be missing the winning part.


Shocking


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Other than a vague and complicated tax bill, what’s he done exactly?


Liberty is always complicated for you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s pretty clearly been a disaster so far.


Who are you people throwing up against the wall to replace him?  Any predictions? LMAO!!


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your pussyness is well documented.


Show me


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Who's everyone?


Nutters here


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> I wouldn't need to call you a pussy for just being a Republican.  I have tons of Republican friends who aren't pussys.  I love how everyone thinks an encounter with me "wouldn't end well", lol, the arrogance....



*You have no friends, your posts solidify that TRUTH.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nutters here


Perhaps, just perhaps, it's the way you come off...think about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Perhaps, just perhaps, it's the way you come off...think about it.


Being a little bitch like wez is no accident.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Perhaps, just perhaps, it's the way you come off...think about it.


I come off like the nutters in here by mirroring them.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Being a little bitch like wez is no accident.


Is this where I should talk tough about something not going well for you in person or you getting your ass stomped in person?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Is this where I should talk tough about something not going well for you in person or you getting your ass stomped in person?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Pay no attention to the man hiding behind the curtain....


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pay no attention to the man hiding behind the curtain....


Certainly don't talk tough about stomping his ass in person...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> I come off like the nutters in here by mirroring them.


Yes... you do sound just like the nutters HD, tenacious, old man, xav, etc.

We agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Show me


Just look down where your dick used to be.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes... you do sound just like the nutters HD, tenacious, old man, xav, etc.
> 
> We agree.


Weird, none of them talked tough about meeting up in person, like the actual nutters have a bad habit of doing.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Weird, none of them talked tough about meeting up in person, like the actual nutters have a bad habit of doing.


*Don't worry Wez....*
*With the current atmosphere and your predisposition for posting threats towards the current*
*Leader, we don't need too at the present time.*
*Just reporting your history and the pattern will garner you a knock on your door very soon !*
*American tax dollars will be at work doing their Job....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

*An Inconvenient Fact for Solar and Wind Subsidizers*
It looks like fossil fuels are still the future.


*by Mark J. Perry*


In 2016, solar and wind provided just 0.8 percent of the total world’s energy (Total Primary Energy Demand (TPED)), even after trillions of dollars in taxpayer-extracted subsidies, and will reach only a 3.6 percent share of energy in 2040, according to the International Energy Agency World Energy Outlook 2017 forecast (see graphic below). The world’s energy future of tomorrow, even almost a quarter century from now in 2040, will look very much like it does today, with fossil fuels supplying the large majority of our energy (81 percent today vs. 75 percent in 2040) and renewables playing a relatively minor role as energy sources.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> I come off like the nutters in here by mirroring them.



In the vernacular of Billy Graham... "You reap what you sow"


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> In the vernacular of Billy Graham... "You reap what you sow"


It appears nutters can dish it out, but can't stand taking it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> In the vernacular of Billy Graham... "You reap what you sow"


Very, very ironic coming from the the thin-skinned captain of insults that you are. Billy Graham was a well intending great man, a man who mostly stayed non-partisan. His sons a joke . . . his sister should be the one now leading the church, but Billy was old school.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> It appears nutters can dish it out, but can't stand taking it.


QTCB


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> It appears nutters can dish it out, but can't stand taking it.


Right....you fucking lying coward....
Have a nice day lambchops


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

*Sailorless Ships Are Coming to the Freight Industry*
Artificial intelligence is entering the shipping and freight industries all over the world.

*by **Charlotte Edmond*

Norwegian company Yara will launch the world’s first electric cargo ship next year. Initially manned, the vessel will move to remote control in 2019 before becoming totally autonomous in 2020.

Named Yara Birkeland, the vessel will sail between Yara’s main factory facility in Norway to some of the country’s bigger ports, carrying cargo which is currently transported by road. *It’s estimated that the battery-powered ship will remove the need for 40,000 truck journeys a year.*


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right....you fucking lying coward....
> Have a nice day lambchops


You got the number pussy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> You got the number pussy.


Not anymore fuck face, how many time do I have to tell you I erased your information...
But I know you have mine and my name...ya fucking coward....
Take care lambchops....


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not anymore


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Climate Hypocrite George Soros Bets Big on Fossil Fuels


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> You got the number pussy.


Everyone that has been in a porta potty has your number.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Very, very ironic coming from the the thin-skinned captain of insults that you are. Billy Graham was a well intending great man, a man who mostly stayed non-partisan. His sons a joke . . . his sister should be the one now leading the church, but Billy was old school.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...you judgemental buffoon...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate Hypocrite George Soros Bets Big on Fossil Fuels


George wouldn’t be who he is without fossil fuels.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Weird, none of them talked tough about meeting up in person, like the actual nutters have a bad habit of doing.


You have a bad memory.  I recall on the old forum you inviting posters to join you in a Porta Potty for a HF...


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> You got the number pussy.


*You're such a " Model " parent that trolls this Forum....*


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You have a bad memory.  I recall on the old forum you inviting posters to join you in a Porta Potty for a HF...


Offering diz a hate fuck is a joke MS, why I need to explain that to you is a mystery.  So you're comparing a joke to talking tough about fighting in person....well done.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Offering diz a hate fuck is a joke MS, why I need to explain that to you is a mystery.  So you're comparing a joke to talking tough about fighting in person....well done.


1. You made that offer to more then one poster.

2. If you honestly believe that anyone on this forum would waste their time meeting up with you to beat you down then you are more confused then you lead on to be.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> 1. You made that offer to more then one poster.


Of course, to you as well and it still stands btw.  I'm here for you MS...


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> 2. If you honestly believe that anyone on this forum would waste their time meeting up with you to beat you down then you are more confused then you lead on to be.


They sure spend a lot of time talking tough like that...


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Offering diz a hate fuck is a joke MS, why I need to explain that to you is a mystery.  So you're comparing a joke to talking tough about fighting in person....well done.



*No one wants to fight you Wez.....No one....*

*You are a walking talking disease ridden Porta Potty Queen*
*who's stealing from his employer with every new post....*

*Not even if we all watched you walk thru a car wash.....*

*Poor Poor Wez....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Of course, to you as well and it still stands btw.  I'm here for you MS...


Pass...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> They sure spend a lot of time talking tough like that...


You seem obsessed with this, why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Offering diz a hate fuck is a joke MS, why I need to explain that to you is a mystery.  So you're comparing a joke to talking tough about fighting in person....well done.


https://goo.gl/images/MZSqfh


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You seem obsessed with this, why?


Same reason you're obsessed with a honey pot hate fuck?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Same reason you're obsessed with a honey pot hate fuck?


Your obession with all things F'ed up is unhealthy. Why so tense and angry today?


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your obession with all things F'ed up is unhealthy. Why so tense and angry today?


Not tense or angry, what makes you think that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> It appears nutters can dish it out, but can't stand taking it.


Im a giver.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Not tense or angry, what makes you think that?



*Oh....Butt cheeks so tight you couldn't pass cigarette paper through...*
*Yeah....yur uptite and outta site in your Porta Potty tonight.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a giver.



*Wez played Pop Warner Football for one season, they didn't want him back the next as*
*he was still in the prone position after each hike....worthless on the field.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Not tense or angry, what makes you think that?


Wez you're sounding like a puss...everyone out to beat you up? Are the days on the playground coming back to haunt you? I guess the principle can't help you now huh. Your official new name is GAP. As in *G*row *A P*air. Congrats on the recognition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a shit giver.


*Fixed*


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wez you're sounding like a puss


Irony alert


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Irony alert


smh gap.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Irony alert


*Porta Potty Queen !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2018)

Wez said:


> They sure spend a lot of time talking tough like that...


*You're an easy target.....*
*Grow up " Porta Potty Queen " !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

NOAA Fudges Arctic Sea Ice Levels?
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/24/delingpole-noaa-caught-lying-arctic-sea-ice/


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

...........................


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 26, 2018)

Rome sees first snowfall in years

http://flip.it/VahZOn


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

.......................................


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Spam Push


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Rome sees first snowfall in years
> 
> http://flip.it/VahZOn


 Down to 2500 ft in the mountains east of San Diego later tonight too.  Not bad for December.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Down to 2500 ft in the mountains east of San Diego later tonight too.  Not bad for December.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Post #7326, your best effort yet! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Post #7326, your best effort yet! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Down to 2500 ft in the mountains east of San Diego later tonight too.  Not bad for December.


Late snow is the best snow for snow pack and water into the spring and early summer.
Sierras gonna get another blast.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Late snow is the best snow for snow pack and water into the spring and early summer.
> Sierras gonna get another blast.


Snow is snow.   The formal water-planning snow pack water-equivalent measurements occur on April 1.  Snowfall later than that is a treasure for skiers, but doesn't add much to the water supply - unless it is at the end of a dry winter.  This year is unusual because while there has not been much snow, there has been a lot of rainfall in conditions too warm to come down as snow.  All the water project reservoirs are near or above historic averages for this date (except Oroville, which has been kept low while repairs to the spillway are completed).

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/resapp/RescondMain


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Snow is snow.   The formal water-planning snow pack water-equivalent measurements occur on April 1.  Snowfall later than that is a treasure for skiers, but doesn't add much to the water supply - unless it is at the end of a dry winter.  This year is unusual because while there has not been much snow, there has been a lot of rainfall in conditions too warm to come down as snow.  All the water project reservoirs are near or above historic averages for this date (except Oroville, which has been kept low while repairs to the spillway are completed).
> 
> https://cdec.water.ca.gov/resapp/RescondMain


Late snow is best.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Snow is snow.   The formal water-planning snow pack water-equivalent measurements occur on April 1.  Snowfall later than that is a treasure for skiers, but doesn't add much to the water supply - unless it is at the end of a dry winter.  This year is unusual because while there has not been much snow, there has been a lot of rainfall in conditions too warm to come down as snow.  All the water project reservoirs are near or above historic averages for this date (except Oroville, which has been kept low while repairs to the spillway are completed).
> 
> https://cdec.water.ca.gov/resapp/RescondMain


So is the snow falling now considered late?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So is the snow falling now considered late?


Not in the higher elevations of the Sierra.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Not in the higher elevations of the Sierra.


I didn't realize that I was asking about only the higher elevations.  Is that what you were referring to? Or was it a generaliztion when you posted about measuring the snow pack?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I didn't realize that I was asking about only the higher elevations.  Is that what you were referring to? Or was it a generaliztion when you posted about measuring the snow pack?


The locations where the snow pack is measured are all in the higher elevations.

Some remedial education for you --

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/SnowSurveyProcedureManualv20141027.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The locations where the snow pack is measured are all in the higher elevations.
> 
> Some remedial education for you --
> 
> https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/SnowSurveyProcedureManualv20141027.pdf


Huck don't want no learning no more . . .

"Pap harasses Huck for wearing good clothes and going to school. He then accuses Huck of putting on airs and acting better than his own father. Pap remarks that no one in his family could ever read, and that he certainly does not want his son to be smarter than he is. He demands that Huck read him something, and soon becomes quite furious when he realizes that Huck is in fact able to read. Pap threatens to beat Huck if he ever catches him near the school again."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm waiting for some moron to claim he can't remember it ever snowing this much in March.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm waiting for some moron to claim he can't remember it ever snowing this much in March.....


No waiting for some moron to twist, spin and mischaracterize then run with that interpretation in here, cuz that's what nutters do . . . that and cling to long ago debunked BS (you may just be the king of that . . . cue the crying baby).


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm waiting for some moron to claim he can't remember it ever snowing this much in March.....


I'm waiting for some moron to connect a March snowfall to repudiating the fact of climate change.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'm waiting for some moron to connect a March snowfall to repudiating the fact of climate change.


Moron-check
March snowfall-check
fact -check
climate change-check.

Looks like you covered it all by yourself.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Moron-check
> March snowfall-check
> fact -check
> climate change-check.
> ...


you can do better than that, amigo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> you can do better than that, amigo.


Snowflake-Check.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflake-Check.


I'm waiting for some moron to connect a March snowfall to repudiating the fact of climate change


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Moron-check
> March snowfall-check
> fact -check
> climate change-check.
> ...


I'm sure that's how it looks to you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> you can do better than that, amigo.


You were begging for a bitch slap, not a beat down.
Equity of response.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure that's how it looks to you.


Look, a barking seal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'm waiting for some moron to connect a March snowfall to repudiating the fact of climate change


So, are we done refudiating global warming?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The locations where the snow pack is measured are *all in the higher elevations*.
> 
> Some remedial education for you --
> 
> https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/SnowSurveyProcedureManualv20141027.pdf


What do you consider higher elevations since ALL of the measurements are taken there? 

And you never answered my question. Is the snowfall we are getting considered a late snowfall?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What do you consider higher elevations since ALL of the measurements are taken there?
> 
> And you never answered my question. Is the snowfall we are getting considered a late snowfall?


No.  March is still within the "snow year", since it is before the annual water-planning date of April 1.  I have a feeling I said that already.

In the maximum year (82-83) shown in these graphs 

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/products/PLOT_SWC.pdf

there were obvious significant snowfalls will into May, and last year, which was a "good" year but not unusual, snowfalls can be seen well into April.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> No.  March is still within the "snow year", since it is before the annual water-planning date of April 1.  I have a feeling I said that already.
> 
> In the maximum year (82-83) shown in these graphs
> 
> ...


See how easy that was?

Now.. what is considered high elevation since all measurements are taken there?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> See how easy that was?
> 
> Now.. what is considered high elevation since all measurements are taken there?


My working definition is 7000 feet and above, since that is where you will find most good California ski areas.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> My working definition is 7000 feet and above, since that is where you will find most good California ski areas.


You posted ALL measurements are taken at high elevations. Then by your own definition you are wrong. 

Try a new search engine...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

I can see E now.  Trying hard using all the search engines he knows to find anything to prove he is right. Too funny...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I can see E now.  Trying hard using all the search engines he knows to find anything to prove he is right. Too funny...


I see Magoo....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I see Magoo....


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I see Magoo....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


>


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> View attachment 2146


Fantasizing again uh?  I'll slap you around if that's what turns you on baby...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What do you consider higher elevations since ALL of the measurements are taken there?
> 
> And you never answered my question. Is the snowfall we are getting considered a late snowfall?


This is late snowfall.
Is it unusual?, no. I never said it was, but we are definitely in the second half of the season.
E-ronious just wanted to be what he is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fantasizing again uh?  I'll slap you around if that's what turns you on baby...


These nutters must be the most frustrated individuals of all time . . . all that yearning with no release. Maybe that's why they are so hot for guns . . . and Sarah Palin . . . fantasy, fantasy, fantasy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

So now you want to beat me up... but yet you claim posters are out to get you and you complain about it. I would call you a hypocrite but that's just a given with you.  

But nice try Wez..


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These nutters must be the most frustrated individuals of all time . . . all that yearning with no release. Maybe that's why they are so hot for guns . . . and Sarah Palin . . . fantasy, fantasy, fantasy.


Drunk Rat...


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is late snowfall.
> Is it unusual?, no. I never said it was, but we are definitely in the second half of the season.
> E-ronious just wanted to be what he is.


It's not a late snowfall now.  Maybe in a few years it will be.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So now you want to beat me up... but yet you claim posters are out to get you and you complain about it. I would call you a hypocrite but that's just a given with you.
> 
> But nice try Wez..


Was that supposed to make sense?  It's embarrassing responding to you, it's like kicking a tard...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These nutters must be the most frustrated individuals of all time . . . all that yearning with no release. Maybe that's why they are so hot for guns . . . and Sarah Palin . . . fantasy, fantasy, fantasy.


*What? Are you gay? What's not to like?*


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What? Are you gay? What's not to like?*


The compost between the ears.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?  It's embarrassing responding to you, it's like kicking a tard...


Keep trying Sweetheart. And while you're at it try and come up with some original smack. You using OPS just shows how unimaginative you really are. 

But you alluded to this earlier. That  you're a lazy lib so I guess you don't know any better...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The compost between the ears.


She has much more going on up there than you, this I know fosho.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not a late snowfall now.  *Maybe in a few years it will be.*


Oh please expand on that thought. And while you're at it let me know what you found out about ALL the measurements being taken are at high elevations..


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> *Snow is snow.*   The formal water-planning snow pack water-equivalent measurements occur on April 1.  Snowfall later than that is a treasure for skiers, but doesn't add much to the water supply - unless it is at the end of a dry winter.  This year is unusual because while there has not been much snow, there has been a lot of rainfall in conditions too warm to come down as snow.  All the water project reservoirs are near or above historic averages for this date (except Oroville, which has been kept low while repairs to the spillway are completed).
> 
> https://cdec.water.ca.gov/resapp/RescondMain



*And a Thief is a Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The compost between the ears.



*She would walk you in circles intellectually...and physically.*


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is late snowfall.
> Is it unusual?, no. I never said it was, but we are definitely in the second half of the season.
> E-ronious just wanted to be what he is.


I've noticed how Espola will avoid answering questions that prove he is wrong but is very quick with a retort if he thinks he can prove he is correct.

Funny thing is, even when he thinks he is right he is generally wrong.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

*( B )Liar *
*( A ) Spola *
*( B ) Thief*
*




*
*He's at the center of the lying thieving circle.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fantasizing again uh?  I'll slap you around if that's what turns you on baby...


*The only thing you slap is your baby Cucumber.*
*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not a late snowfall now.  Maybe in a few years it will be.


Its a late season snowfall, now or next century.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> I've noticed how Espola will avoid answering questions that prove he is wrong but is very quick with a retort if he thinks he can prove he is correct.
> 
> Funny thing is, even when he thinks he is right he is generally wrong.


The only thing missing from that theory is actual proof.


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> The only thing missing from that theory is actual proof.


Espola's reputation on the forum extends beyond that of the "off topic" (2) area. His rep is one of quick, non reasearched post that eventually turn out to be wrong. People like you, who bow down to his every post, amuse me. 

But if you like, prove me wrong.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> Espola's reputation on the forum extends beyond that of the "off topic" (2) area. His rep is one of quick, non reasearched post that eventually turn out to be wrong. People like you, who bow down to his every post, amuse me.
> 
> But if you like, prove me wrong.


Burden is on you, I'm outright dismissing the slander, especially coming from you...


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Burden is on you, I'm outright dismissing the slander, especially coming from you...


Burden? No burden on me. It's common knowledge. Now since you don't believe it it's on you to prove me wrong, and if you can't, then by default I am right. 

But I do find your approach rather hypocritical in that your friend Espola is very famous with his "show me" and "prove it" comments and yet you have no problem with that.

You also are a hypocrite for accusing me of slandering Espola yet you slander posters on here, with no proof at all, all day long.

Feel free to prove me wrong. Or like your BFF likes to post, "show me".


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> Burden? No burden on me. It's common knowledge. Now since you don't believe it it's on you to prove me wrong, and if you can't, then by default I am right.
> 
> But I do find your approach rather hypocritical in that your friend Espola is very famous with his "show me" and "prove it" comments and yet you have no problem with that.
> 
> ...


That was a long winded way to say "I'm full of shit"....


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a late season snowfall, now or next century.


Here's some late snow for you, tearing down the Trump Plaza Hotel --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Here's some late snow for you, tearing down the Trump Plaza Hotel --


How can it be late season when you said its not late season?
Is the Trump Hotel a "higher elevation"?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Here's some late snow for you, tearing down the Trump Plaza Hotel --


The biggest winter storm to hit the northeast, the Great Blizzard of 1888, peaked between March 11 and March 14.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The biggest winter storm to hit the northeast, the Great Blizzard of 1888, peaked between March 11 and March 14.


Late season storms can be big 'n nasty.
They're still late season storms.

I dont know why you're arguing with yourself about it.
Its just a simple fact.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How can it be late season when you said its not late season?
> Is the Trump Hotel a "higher elevation"?


Sarcasm is lost on you.  I didn't want to insult your intelligence by putting "late snow" in quotation marks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sarcasm is lost on you.  I didn't want to insult your intelligence by putting "late snow" in quotation marks.


Late season storm.
Late snow.
Late winter storm.

Trump Tower- High elevation.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Late season storm.
> Late snow.
> Late winter storm.
> 
> Trump Tower- High elevation.


The biggest winter storm of the 20th Century, The Superstorm of 1993, peaked on March 12-13.

Trump Plaza Casino hotel tower is in Atlantic City, which is built on a sand bar a few feet above sea level.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> The only thing missing from that theory is actual proof.


The nutter butters sure are fond of making accusations without backing. They are weak, scared and emotionally stunted like their hero, these things they display in almost everyone of their posts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> Burden? No burden on me. It's common knowledge. Now since you don't believe it it's on you to prove me wrong, and if you can't, then by default I am right.
> 
> But I do find your approach rather hypocritical in that your friend Espola is very famous with his "show me" and "prove it" comments and yet you have no problem with that.
> 
> ...


Like nutter catch phrases that create a Pavlovian response amongst your kind, the mere mention of which elicits the response your keepers have trained you to have. To you and yours things like a mutual hate for intelligence and those that use it to show your lack thereof are just a given, no need to explain to other nutter butters . . . others would like some kind of background material from which you formulated your hypothesis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The biggest winter storm of the 20th Century, The Superstorm of 1993, peaked on March 12-13.
> 
> Trump Plaza Casino hotel tower is in Atlantic City, which is built on a sand bar a few feet above sea level.


Don't go too fast for 'em now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Late season storms can be big 'n nasty.
> They're still late season storms.
> 
> I dont know why you're arguing with yourself about it.
> Its just a simple fact.


He talks out of both sides of his mouth. Maybe he got confused on what screen name he was using..


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> That was a long winded way to say "I'm full of shit"....


A typical response from a typical weak minded liberal.

You are not capable of an adult conversation much less a debate. Your go to moves are to try to berate people or post meaningless memes. You should just stick to that, otherwise you might hurt yourself.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> A typical response from a typical weak minded liberal.
> 
> You are not capable of an adult conversation much less a debate. Your go to moves are to try to berate people or post meaningless memes. You should just stick to that, otherwise you might hurt yourself.


Nothing but lies and insults.  Are you in training to replace loser joe?


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like nutter catch phrases that create a Pavlovian response amongst your kind, the mere mention of which elicits the response your keepers have trained you to have. To you and yours things like a mutual hate for intelligence and those that use it to show your lack thereof are just a given, no need to explain to other nutter butters . . . others would like some kind of background material from which you formulated your hypothesis.


So you post racist barbs and think you're cool or something? Then you break out your Thesaurus and try to act smart? Do you believe being a smart racist makes you look better?

As far looking up or providing facts this forum is an open book on Espola. In his own words, again, "prove it". It's on you Rat Patrol. Happy hunting.


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing but lies and insults.  Are you in training to replace loser joe?


What lies? "Show me", "Prove it". 

As for insults? If the shoe fits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> So you post racist barbs and think you're cool or something? Then you break out your Thesaurus and try to act smart? Do you believe being a smart racist makes you look better?
> 
> As far looking up or providing facts this forum is an open book on Espola. In his own words, again, "prove it". It's on you Rat Patrol. Happy hunting.


Always the same with the lazy ass nutters, nothing but lies and insults with no backing, good luck with all that loser.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> What lies? "Show me", "Prove it".
> 
> As for insults? If the shoe fits.


Oh, you're another one of those.  The line forms over there on the, umm, far alt-right.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He talks out of both sides of his mouth. Maybe he got confused on what screen name he was using..


Sarcasm is lost on him.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sarcasm is lost on him.


Nah.... he's just lost.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, you're another one of those.  The line forms over there on the, umm, far alt-right.


At least you're consistent E... you're an equal opportunity question evader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The nutter butters sure are fond of making accusations without backing. They are weak, scared and emotionally stunted like their hero, these things they display in almost everyone of their posts.


Sounds like collusion and obstruction and whatever other bullshit you can make up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing but lies and insults.  Are you in training to replace loser joe?


Maybe it's you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like collusion and obstruction and whatever other bullshit you can make up.


It must be tough on you standing up for such a pile of shit . . . just a shame you weren't given Kasich to back . . . but he'd already have gone after the Russians and passed a decent healthcare bill, among other things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It must be tough on you standing up for such a pile of shit . . . just a shame you weren't given Kasich to back . . . but he'd already have gone after the Russians and passed a decent healthcare bill, among other things.


Kasich is just another rhino milk toast wimp.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kasich is just another rhino milk toast wimp.


You prefer the silly-putty you got, I guess at this point you have stand by your man because you are a party first, country way down the list kinda guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You prefer the silly-putty you got, I guess at this point you have stand by your man because you are a party first, country way down the list kinda guy.


Who did you vote for?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did you vote for?


For what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It must be tough on you standing up for such a pile of shit . . . just a shame you weren't given Kasich to back . . . but he'd already have gone after the Russians and passed a decent healthcare bill, among other things.


Kasich would be at home eating soup on this cool December day.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You prefer the silly-putty you got, I guess at this point you have stand by your man because you are a party first, country way down the list kinda guy.


Joe doesn’t care about his party. He just likes bullies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe doesn’t care about his party. He just likes bullies.


Obama and Holder were the bullies, Trump is just righting the ship.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama and Holder were the bullies, Trump is just righting the ship.


I know, weren't they? Just beat and victimized you poor bastards unmercifully! Dizzy couldn't make a dime investing, nono shit himself daily (still does but just saying), LE was miserable and grumpy (still is but just saying), the plumber had to go through a multiple identity crisis, the prophet imploded, What is up is now over 400 lbs due his fast food habit and you, you poor miserable bastard have had to lash out at everyone and everything that doesn't agree with you cuz those things are scary and need to vanish so you can feel safe again! Obama was a monster! If he only would have let this country fail you could have blamed him for it! So instead you blame him for not quite doing it fast enough and looking like a foreigner while doing it! You prefer those that import wives, their product lines and their friends while whispering sweet nothings in your ear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, weren't they? Just beat and victimized you poor bastards unmercifully! Dizzy couldn't make a dime investing, nono shit himself daily (still does but just saying), LE was miserable and grumpy (still is but just saying), the plumber had to go through a multiple identity crisis, the prophet imploded, What is up is now over 400 lbs due his fast food habit and you, you poor miserable bastard have had to lash out at everyone and everything that doesn't agree with you cuz those things are scary and need to vanish so you can feel safe again! Obama was a monster! If he only would have let this country fail you could have blamed him for it! So instead you blame him for not quite doing it fast enough and looking like a foreigner while doing it! You prefer those that import wives, their product lines and their friends while whispering sweet nothings in your ear.


That is some old school babble, you were doing so well too.
Sad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is some old school babble, you were doing so well too.
> Sad.


No, actually I wasn't . . . but are use to being wrong.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


"Latest comparison chart for current Solar Cycle (SC24) shows world temperatures will FALL as they did in the past"

Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, weren't they? Just beat and victimized you poor bastards unmercifully! Dizzy couldn't make a dime investing, nono shit himself daily (still does but just saying), LE was miserable and grumpy (still is but just saying), the plumber had to go through a multiple identity crisis, the prophet imploded, What is up is now over 400 lbs due his fast food habit and you, you poor miserable bastard have had to lash out at everyone and everything that doesn't agree with you cuz those things are scary and need to vanish so you can feel safe again! Obama was a monster! If he only would have let this country fail you could have blamed him for it! So instead you blame him for not quite doing it fast enough and looking like a foreigner while doing it! You prefer those that import wives, their product lines and their friends while whispering sweet nothings in your ear.


Fuck off dick wad....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe doesn’t care about his party. He just likes bullies.


.......Democrats say election rigged


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, weren't they? Just beat and victimized you poor bastards unmercifully! Dizzy couldn't make a dime investing, nono shit himself daily (still does but just saying), LE was miserable and grumpy (still is but just saying), the plumber had to go through a multiple identity crisis, the prophet imploded, What is up is now over 400 lbs due his fast food habit and you, you poor miserable bastard have had to lash out at everyone and everything that doesn't agree with you cuz those things are scary and need to vanish so you can feel safe again! Obama was a monster! If he only would have let this country fail you could have blamed him for it! So instead you blame him for not quite doing it fast enough and looking like a foreigner while doing it! You prefer those that import wives, their product lines and their friends while whispering sweet nothings in your ear.


$2/hr more after 10 years makes for quite the investor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Another fake global warming scare is busted as scientists 'surprised'
MARCH 3, 2018
A favorite technique of the propagandists of the Global Warming scare is to find cute and cuddly creatures that they can claim are “threatened” by glo...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/another_fake_global_warming_scare_is_busted_as_scientists_surprised.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> "Latest comparison chart for current Solar Cycle (SC24) shows world temperatures will FALL as they did in the past"
> 
> Sucker.


They will eventually.
We are at or near the top of a warming cycle that is over 10,000 years in the making.
Earth heats up.
Earth cools down.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> $2/hr more after 10 years makes for quite the investor.


He gets an extra 2.20 in his pay check now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He gets an extra 2.20 in his pay check now.


A penny earned, a penny invested.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They will eventually.
> We are at or near the top of a warming cycle that is over 10,000 years in the making.
> Earth heats up.
> Earth cools down.
> Enjoy it.


I'm sure you believe all the external factors can overcome our own selfish behavior before it kills off our grandchildren.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> $2/hr more after 10 years makes for quite the investor.


Cling to your vision of the world and you will stay right where you are, maybe therein lies your problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you believe all the external factors can overcome our own selfish behavior before it kills off our grandchildren.


They believe they want to extract all the natural resources they can while the government still subsidizes them . . . they just conned these buffoons into carrying their flag for them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you believe all the external factors can overcome our own selfish behavior before it kills off our grandchildren.


Isn't that what you believe?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you believe all the external factors can overcome our own selfish behavior before it kills off our grandchildren.


Be the change you wish to see in the world--Ghandi.  Speaking the moral high ground is what you people do.  Nothing more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Be the change you wish to see in the world--Ghandi.  Speaking the moral high ground is what you people do.  Nothing more.


 . . . and what do you do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They believe they want to extract all the natural resources they can while the government still subsidizes them . . . they just conned these buffoons into carrying their flag for them.


Thanks for helping us carry the flag.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and what do you do?


It's what I don't do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He gets an extra 2.20 in his pay check now.


Maybe he will vote for Trump next time.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They believe they want to extract all the natural resources they can while the government still subsidizes them . . . they just conned these buffoons into carrying their flag for them.


When you stop using materials that are made without 'natural resources" you let the rest of us know how you did it.
Until then, concentrate on staying in side the lines as you attempt to paint pictures by numbers, perhaps a smaller less all including brush?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's what I don't do.


Yes, quite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you believe all the external factors can overcome our own selfish behavior before it kills off our grandchildren.


Im not hysterical, if thats what you mean.
Kill off our grand children?
Please.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not hysterical, if thats what you mean.
> Kill off our grand children?
> Please.


Do you deny the possibility?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, quite.


Solid


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not hysterical, if thats what you mean.
> Kill off our grand children?
> Please.


It's the Bill Nye narrative.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you deny the possibility?


I would rank AGW so far down the list of threats to "kill off our grandchildren", that it may not even make the bibliography.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you deny the possibility?


Subsidizing abortion seems like a good program.  Otherwise, as the world gets richer people are having less children.  The Chinese eliminated their 1 child mandate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Subsidizing abortion seems like a good program.  Otherwise, as the world gets richer people are having less children.  The Chinese eliminated their 1 child mandate.


Speaking of killing off grand children..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you stop using materials that are made without 'natural resources" you let the rest of us know how you did it.
> Until then, concentrate on staying in side the lines as you attempt to paint pictures by numbers, perhaps a smaller less all including brush?


Disingenuous as usual, it's what I have grown to expect from you, childish, angry, disingenuous responses . . . good luck with all that.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would rank AGW so far down the list of threats to "kill off our grandchildren", that it may not even make the bibliography.


It's the one threat to our civilization that we can all make an effort to correct.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would rank AGW so far down the list of threats to "kill off our grandchildren", that it may not even make the bibliography.


Can you see Espola having the no grand kid talk with his kids.  I guess he could set up a compound for family and friends just long enough for them to die off. Problem solved.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Disingenuous as usual, it's what I have grown to expect from you, childish, angry, disingenuous responses . . . good luck with all that.


Be the change you wish to see in the world.--MG.  Anything less is Disingenuous.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It's the one threat to our civilization that we can all make an effort to correct.


Your hysteria is more of a threat than AGW.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It's the one threat to our civilization that we can all make an effort to correct.


Amen


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It's the one threat to our civilization that we can all make an effort to correct.


They don't care about anything but themselves . . . and pissing others off. The clinical term is: Assholes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your hysteria is more of a threat than AGW.


  The sincerity of AGW freaks are always cemented with words like "effort"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't care about anything but themselves.


And even that has limitations.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Disingenuous as usual, it's what I have grown to expect from you, childish, angry, disingenuous responses . . . good luck with all that.


No doubt about it...
Disingenuous...do you know what that is? 
You think the tripe you post is relevant and/or sincere?
They believe they want to extract all the natural resources they can while the government still subsidizes them . . . they just conned these buffoons into carrying their flag for them.
They - who is they? The American people? The people that you disagree with? Who?
You refuse to remain silent and in doing so you continue to remove all doubt


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It's the one threat to our civilization that we can all make an effort to correct.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cling to your vision of the world and you will stay right where you are, maybe therein lies your problem.


Pearls of wisdom from DU boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Be the change you wish to see in the world.--MG.  Anything less is Disingenuous.


Sounds like DU boy has a new word of the week.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No doubt about it...
> Disingenuous...do you know what that is?
> You think the tripe you post is relevant and/or sincere?
> They believe they want to extract all the natural resources they can while the government still subsidizes them . . . they just conned these buffoons into carrying their flag for them.
> ...


Lordy, Lordy you are that way on purpose! Wipe the drool off your lip and sit up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


*Trump’s steel tariffs: A literary/pop culture response*
Economics

Font SizeAA
_This originally appeared in the March 1 edition of the Nelson Report._

Searching for larger explanations of the chaotic last 24 hours of trade policymaking in the Trump administration, serious (and non-serious) literary analogies come to mind. First, many loyal readers may be too young, but Katherine Porter’s famous novel _Ship of Fools_ fits the bill here — a hapless group who takes passage looking for a utopia. In our case, the utopia is the Great Wall of protection, and the White House trade policy staff are replicas of the witless passengers.

Then there are less serious comparisons. Two come to mind: “The Gang That Couldn’t Shoot Straight,” and any episode of the Keystone Cops. I am sure there are others — maybe Don Quixote — but time and space don’t allow. *Though if those were steel or aluminum windmills, we should certainly protect them. . . .

http://www.aei.org/publication/trumps-steel-tariffs-a-literary-pop-culture-response/*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Trump’s steel tariffs: A literary/pop culture response*
> Economics
> 
> Font SizeAA
> ...


Trump is a rudderless vessel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a rudderless vessel.


He like protectionism just like you....."Union boy"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lordy, Lordy you are that way on purpose! Wipe the drool off your lip and sit up.


Busy erasing all doubt....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He like protectionism just like you....."Union boy"


You really aren't worth the time it would take explaining the differences in the two. You are one of the willfully ignorant.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


http://www.okenergytoday.com/2017/09/osage-nation-wins-wind-farm-fight/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really aren't worth the time it would take explaining the differences in the two. You are one of the willfully ignorant.


It's a fine excuse for your inner turmoil.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.okenergytoday.com/2017/09/osage-nation-wins-wind-farm-fight/


I love green energy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really aren't worth the time it would take explaining the differences in the two. You are one of the willfully ignorant.


Right...

Congrats..you've erased all doubt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's a fine excuse for your inner turmoil.


Are you in favor of importing labor to take Americans jobs?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you in favor of importing labor to take Americans jobs?


I'm in favor of a labor market, whether importing or exporting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm in favor of a labor market, whether importing or exporting.


So you are a globalist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a rudderless vessel.


You better worry about pug'n the holes in your hull first.
Then you can run for President.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.okenergytoday.com/2017/09/osage-nation-wins-wind-farm-fight/


I read that passage this morning while I was taking a shit and thought of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are a globalist.


As are you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a rudderless vessel.


A trackless tank driver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

CRAZY: Play Titled ‘Kill Climate Deniers’ Opens In Oz Theater
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27812/crazy-play-titled-kill-climate-deniers-launches-joseph-curl?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi13_i399PZAhUI5oMKHZ_nBEcQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2vqrkifTAu2i3VJj7qp2md


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Delingpole: Penguin 'Supercolony' Discovered in Antarctica; Another Global Warming Scare Story Bites the Dust
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/04/delingpole-penguin-supercolony-discovered-in-antarctica-another-global-warming-scare-story-bites-the-dust/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiP9tue-NPZAhWM8YMKHaOIBMMQqUMIRTAI&usg=AOvVaw3LHRu6C_VKXRz4kNDZUrIN


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Delingpole: Penguin 'Supercolony' Discovered in Antarctica; Another Global Warming Scare Story Bites the Dust
> 14 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/04/delingpole-penguin-supercolony-discovered-in-antarctica-another-global-warming-scare-story-bites-the-dust/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiP9tue-NPZAhWM8YMKHaOIBMMQqUMIRTAI&usg=AOvVaw3LHRu6C_VKXRz4kNDZUrIN


I saw it on Blue Planet 2.  There was a very large shit spot in the ice.  Cute buggers tho.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I saw it on Blue Planet 2.  There was a very large shit spot in the ice.  Cute buggers tho.


#metoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #metoo.


#ineverknew.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2160
> CRAZY: Play Titled ‘Kill Climate Deniers’ Opens In Oz Theater
> 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27812/crazy-play-titled-kill-climate-deniers-launches-joseph-curl?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi13_i399PZAhUI5oMKHZ_nBEcQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2vqrkifTAu2i3VJj7qp2md


You would think that a 97% consensus would settle it for them. And isnʻt Australia supposed to be the poster child for Gun Control?  Leave it to the eco-freaks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 6, 2018)

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2018/03/06/study-interactions-between-smoke-and-clouds-have-unexpected-cooling-effect/ …


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://wattsupwiththat.com/2018/03/06/study-interactions-between-smoke-and-clouds-have-unexpected-cooling-effect/ …


Point being?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Point being?


I just thought it was interesting.
Every source of learning something new doesn't have to have an ulterior motive.
The point is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just thought it was interesting.
> Every source of learning something new doesn't have to have an ulterior motive.
> The point is whatever you want it to be.


Did you pay the $10 to read the PNAS article?  

Neither did I.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you pay the $10 to read the PNAS article?
> 
> Neither did I.


I always wait for a free version.
Still an interesting, and thought provoking summary.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I always wait for a free version.
> Still an interesting, and thought provoking summary.


What thoughts were provoked?


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> Burden is on you, I'm outright dismissing the slander, especially coming from you...


*Oh No !*
*Your reputation is quite solidified !*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> That was a long winded way to say "I'm full of shit"....



*Speaking of " Shit ".....How's your cubicle...?*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> What thoughts were provoked?


*Dumb......very Dumb.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

*DISASTER: Wokest Prime Minister Ever Justin Trudeau GRILLED By Bill Nye Over Canadian Oil Pipeline *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *DISASTER: Wokest Prime Minister Ever Justin Trudeau GRILLED By Bill Nye Over Canadian Oil Pipeline *
> By Emily Zanotti


Oh look!  The Snopes and FEE agree guy.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> What thoughts were provoked?


Blood from a stone...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Blood from a stone...


#shalerevolution


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #shalerevolution


#theydontlikeour#s


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Scary map shows parts of SF Bay Area to be destroyed by global warming
MARCH 8, 2018
And the global warming appears to be...racist?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/scary_map_shows_parts_of_sf_bay_area_to_be_destroyed_by_global_warming.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

US





   Protesters carry signs during the Peoples Climate March at the White House in Washington, U.S., April 29, 2017. REUTERS/Joshua Roberts -  
*The Ninth Circuit Just Allowed Children To Sue Trump Over Global Warming*






Michael Bastasch




A federal appeals court ruled Wednesday in favor of 21 children and young adults suing the U.S. government for not doing enough to protect their constitutional right to a stable climate.

The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals judges refused to grant mandamus relief and block the U.S. District Court in Oregon from hearing the suit, which was originally filed by the environmental group Our Children’s Trust in 2015.

A federal judge in Oregon ruled in 2016 the 21 youngsters had standing to sue. President Donald Trump’s administration and oil and gas groups appealed the decision in June 2017. They asked judges to “end this clearly improper attempt to have the judiciary decide important questions of energy and environmental policy” and upset the balance of powers. The Ninth Circuit disagreed.

“There is enduring value in the orderly administration of litigation by the trial courts, free of needless appellate interference,” Judge Sidney Thomas wrote on behalf of the court.




“If appellate review could be invoked whenever a district court denied a motion to dismiss, we would be quickly overwhelmed with such requests, and the resolution of cases would be unnecessarily delayed,” Thomas wrote.

The ruling is a victory for environmental activists seeking to use the courts to force the Trump administration to issue regulations to phase out fossil fuels. Julia Olson, Our Children’s Trust chief counsel, said the ruling gives a “green light for trial.”

Olson’s case on behalf of youngsters argues constitutional rights to life, liberty and property are being violated by the federal government’s failure to enact policies to stop catastrophic global warming.

Plaintiffs say the right to a stable climate comes from the public trust doctrine — the idea certain natural resources should be protected for enjoyment of future generations. Policies to encourage coal, oil and natural gas use violate this principle, plaintiffs argue.



  Our Children’s Trust argues global warming has harmed the youths they represent and will continue to harm them in the future. The government should move “to ensure that atmospheric CO2 is no more concentrated than 350 [parts per million] by 2100 … to stabilize the climate system,” the trust’s complaint demands.

Is there a constitutional right to a stable climate? Can the federal government actually guarantee such a right, even if there is?

“Courts in at least two states have recognized that the public trust doctrine applies to climate change under their state laws — New Mexico and Washington,” Sabin Center for Climate Change Law Executive Director Michael Burger told The Daily Caller News Foundation.

“Here, the federal district court judge found that a federal public trust doctrine can apply,” Burger said but is not part of the lawsuit.

Applying the public trust doctrine to global warming was a way to “circumvent unfavorable political outcomes with legal actions, which runs afoul of non-justiciability limitations,” a 2014 Dartmouth Law Review article by Andrew Ballentine argued.

The Ninth Circuit panel recognized “some of the plaintiffs’ claims as currently pleaded are quite broad, and some of the remedies the plaintiffs seek may not be available as redress,” which would need to be narrowed through litigation.

Anti-fossil-fuel environmental foundations support Our Children’s Trust. The Daily Caller News Foundation found in late 2017 the Rockefeller Brothers Fund and Leonardo DiCaprio Foundation are among those that support the group.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

*New Book Is Nightmare For Climate Alarmists | Climate Dispatch*

Climate Depot's Marc Morano, dubbed a 'climate killer' by Rolling Stone, is upsetting eco-extremists again with his No. 1 bestselling book.
climatechangedispatch.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *New Book Is Nightmare For Climate Alarmists | Climate Dispatch*
> 
> Climate Depot's Marc Morano, dubbed a 'climate killer' by Rolling Stone, is upsetting eco-extremists again with his No. 1 bestselling book.
> climatechangedispatch.com


I do admire how passionate you are about this subject. Many other issues you scoff and joke about , not this one. This issue for some reason gets your full attention and apparently leads you to do quite a bit of research.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do admire how passionate you are about this subject. Many other issues you scoff and joke about , not this one. This issue for some reason gets your full attention and apparently leads you to do quite a bit of research.


Wait till espola sees what you said.
The tree I posted (post 7496).
What do you think about it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Clever, Lion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wait till espola sees what you said.
> The tree I posted (post 7496).
> What do you think about it?


You didn't want to start another Affs neighborhood or B-ears bunker or Bernies hideaway or Rickys refuse or What's the story?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wait till espola sees what you said.
> The tree I posted (post 7496).
> What do you think about it?


Oh yeah the tree . . . brought this to mind:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/canada/11084900/Canada-finds-British-ship-from-tragic-1845-Franklin-expedition.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4443072/Sailors-died-1845-expedition-WOMEN.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yeah the tree . . . brought this to mind:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/canada/11084900/Canada-finds-British-ship-from-tragic-1845-Franklin-expedition.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4443072/Sailors-died-1845-expedition-WOMEN.html


They mighta made it had they left 5,000 years earlier.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You didn't want to start another Affs neighborhood or B-ears bunker or Bernies hideaway or Rickys refuse or What's the story?


This is my thread.
You said so yourself.

espola is gonna be pissed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They mighta made it had they left 5,000 years earlier.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is my thread.
> You said so yourself.
> 
> espola is gonna be pissed.


No, I was referring to your apparent sloth in that regard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I was referring to your apparent sloth in that regard.


I have four dogs, a cat, five hens and a silky black cock.
Never had a sloth.
Wouldnt even know what to feed it.

Dont try and weasel out.
You gave me this thread, and I aint givin it back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have four dogs, a cat, five hens and a silky black cock.
> Never had a sloth.
> Wouldnt even know what to feed it.


Then I guess you deserve to be lazy once in awhile.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Did it snow in Egypt this year too?
This global warming shit is out of control.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did it snow in Egypt this year too?
> This global warming shit is out of control.


Is that what Antartica means nutterese?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what Antartica means nutterese?


Yur only slur'n a little.
Have another pull off the jug, swabby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yur only slur'n a little.
> Have another pull off the jug, swabby.


Sorry, it should have read, "in nutterese" . . . you mistake Antartica for Egypt and I'm the inebriated one?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did it snow in Egypt this year too?
> This global warming shit is out of control.


Watching a piece about fat tire snow biking in Alaska, the local guide said “we used to x-country ski, but now with the lower snowpacks every year, it’s easy and fun to do this.” You see, if you’re not a closed-minded idiot, not only do you believe in science, but you just listen and look when people who live in such places point that out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Watching a piece about fat tire snow biking in Alaska, the local guide said “we used to x-country ski, but now with the lower snowpacks every year, it’s easy and fun to do this.” You see, if you’re not a closed-minded idiot, not only do you believe in science, but you just listen and look when people who live in such places point that out.


For some reason nutters will argue like they are being paid to do so on certain subjects . . . like some argued the science behind linking tobacco use and cancer. Are these people getting paid?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Watching a piece about fat tire snow biking in Alaska, the local guide said “we used to x-country ski, but now with the lower snowpacks every year, it’s easy and fun to do this.” You see, if you’re not a closed-minded idiot, not only do you believe in science, but you just listen and look when people who live in such places point that out.


#Fakestoryfromafakeattorney


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*That is a very valid question.....*
*If those are truly man made pyramids residing in Antarctica and not some*
*naturally occurring anomaly, then we have " more " tangible proof that civilizations*
*existed that had far more technology than we are presently aware of...*
*Won't discount that they could be of Alien origin....but the data to support that type*
*of hypothesis has not been logically presented as of yet.*


*Here's another view...*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Watching a piece about fat tire snow biking in Alaska, the local guide said “we used to x-country ski, but now with the lower snowpacks every year, it’s easy and fun to do this.” You see, if you’re not a closed-minded idiot, not only do you believe in science, but you just listen and look when people who live in such places point that out.


And if you listen and learn you will understand what a climate cycle is.


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Hyundai has a huge research and engineering station in Antarctica....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And if you listen and learn you will understand what a climate cycle is.



*Indoctrinated Liberals will never listen....*
*I don't even talk about some factual TRUTHS with *
*certain Radical Liberals I do have as friends....*
*My dogs are smarter....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Ernest Shackleton’s great grandson completes mission 100 years later *

Patrick Bergel is the great-grandson of Sir Ernest Shackleton, a famous Antarctic explorer who is best known for leading the ‘Endurance’ expedition of 1914-16.

Shackleton planned to cross the frozen continent via the South Pole but his ship was trapped in the ice; he later left to find help, and eventually returned to rescue the entire crew.


“Surrounded by nothingness, I journeyed across Antarctica for 30 days,” said Patrick Bergel about his adventure driving a modified Hyundai Santa Fe to the ends of the earth in a new short film.

Bergel, 46, retraced his great grandfather’s 3,500-mile expedition to commemorate Shackleton’s heroic expedition from Union Glacier near the Antarctic Peninsula to the South Pole, to Leverett Glacier, across the Ross Ice Shelf, and finishing at McMurdo Sound.


“Finally, I reached the place my great-grandfather dreamed of, a hundred years ago,” said Bergel, a tech entrepreneur from London, about his own historic journey in a Hyundai crossover.

Hyundai also made the history books last December when the slightly modified, 2.2-liter diesel Santa Fe became the first passenger vehicle ever to be driven across the continent of Antarctica and back again.


The Santa Fe was modified to fit giant low-pressure tires for the 30-day expedition over icy terrain, floating ice caps, and driving conditions with -18-degree Fahrenheit temperatures. Hyundai says the Santa Fe’s body was raised with new sub-frames — “suspension and gears were fitted inside the wheel hubs to cope with the different forces and the need to turn more slowly to run at the same speed.”

Aside from that, the Santa Fe’s fuel tank capacity was increased and converted to run on Jet A-1 fuel — apparently, it’s the only fuel available on the continent — and a pre-heater was installed to keep the fuel from freezing.

The names of Shackleton’s original crew were etched into the paint of the Hyundai by family ancestors, along with a quote by the explorer himself on the hood that read, “I shall keep on going old man, till one day I shall not come back.”

“The journey was incredible and the car was a pleasure to drive. Sometimes it felt less like driving and more like sailing across the snow. It was a proper expedition with a challenge to accomplish that nobody else had done before,” said Bergel in a statement.

“It was about endurance not speed — we only averaged only 17 mph — and success was about how we and the car handled it. I’m very reluctant to make direct comparisons between what my great grandfather did and what we’ve done recently. But it is quite something to have been the first to do this in a wheeled vehicle.”


Source: Hyundai


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, it should have read, "in nutterese" . . . you mistake Antartica for Egypt and I'm the inebriated one?


My bad.
I thought you were talking about Antarctica.
"Antartica" must be another continent, on another planet.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And if you listen and learn you will understand what a climate cycle is.


Repeat after me. “Science informs us that man has substantially contributed to significant climate change which is melting polar icecaps and causing oceans to rise.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Repeat after me. “Science informs us that man has substantially contributed to significant climate change which is melting polar icecaps and causing oceans to rise.”


Oh yea, I forgot you have a closed mind. It will change when the scientist tell you to change it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Repeat after me. “Science informs us that man has substantially contributed to significant climate change which is melting polar icecaps and causing oceans to rise.”


That is not science.
Its something else.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My bad.
> I thought you were talking about Antarctica.
> "Antartica" must be another continent, on another planet.


Thanks E.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That is not science.
> Its something else.


No. Simple science. Like you know, that other stuff you don’t believe in, like evolution, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks E.


Small e.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No. Simple science. Like you know, that other stuff you don’t believe in, like evolution, etc.


Show me the proof.
Simple.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh yea, I forgot you have a closed mind. It will change when the scientist tell you to change it.


You mean when scientists inform us that they were incorrect about man-made climate change? That’s correct, I will change my mind at that time. 
Do you not believe in evolution either?
 I’ve noticed that our nation’s decline in its standing in education among nations of the world directly correlates to the rise in Republican leaders not believing in science. Have you noticed that too? I would do a chart but you’d call it “fake news.”


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me the proof.
> Simple.


That’s too dumb to give a response.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean when scientists inform us that they were incorrect about man-made climate change? That’s correct, I will change my mind at that time.
> Do you not believe in evolution either?
> I’ve noticed that our nation’s decline in its standing in education among nations of the world directly correlates to the rise in Republican leaders not believing in science. Have you noticed that too? I would do a chart but you’d call it “fake news.”


Which scientists are the true scientists?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s too dumb to give a response.


Give it a try.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which scientists are the true scientists?


“True” scientists? Don’t know. But pretty much all scientists, worldwide, agree on the issue. Just like they agree on evolution. Or such things as the existence of atoms, the earth revolving around the sun, gravity being a magnetic force, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “True” scientists? Don’t know. But pretty much all of them, worldwide, agree on the issue. Just like they agree on evolution. Or such things as the existence of atoms, the earth revolving around the sun, gravity being a magnetic force, etc.


Are you saying that you believe "climate science" is settled in the same way that gravitational science is settled?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you saying that you believe "climate science" is settled in the same way that gravitational science is settled?


Really, this whole thing once again? What is this like the 4th or 5th time we've been down this same exact line of intended obfuscation of yours?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Really, this whole thing once again? What is this like the 4th or 5th time we've been down this same exact line of intended obfuscation of yours?


Its not my rabbit hole.
Im not the guy who equates the merits of AGW with the solid scientific foundation of gravity.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Really, this whole thing once again? What is this like the 4th or 5th time we've been down this same exact line of intended obfuscation of yours?


He is a perfect symbol of our nation’s educational decline. Just look at our country’s standing in world education and what happened to it when leaders sponsored by big energy, as well as the Christian Right, started convincing people that evolution and climate change aren’t real. We slid right down the table.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He is a perfect symbol of our nation’s educational decline. Just look at our country’s standing in world education and what happened to it when leaders sponsored by big energy, as well as the Christian Right, started convincing people that evolution and climate change aren’t real. We slid right down the table.


You have yet to address the issue.
Attempting to belittle me does nothing to prove AGW.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Watching a piece about fat tire snow biking in Alaska, the local guide said “we used to x-country ski, but now with the lower snowpacks every year, it’s easy and fun to do this.” You see, if you’re not a closed-minded idiot, not only do you believe in science, but you just listen and look when people who live in such places point that out.


A piece? LMAO!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He is a perfect symbol of our nation’s educational decline. Just look at our country’s standing in world education and what happened to it when leaders sponsored by big energy, as well as the Christian Right, started convincing people that evolution and climate change aren’t real. We slid right down the table.


Climate change happen every year.  Lovely December weather weʻre having lately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Climate change happen every year.  Lovely December weather weʻre having lately.


#cowfarts


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wait till espola sees what you said.
> The tree I posted (post 7496).
> What do you think about it?


Where did you get the picture?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Once a kennedy always a kennedy.
*Schwarzenegger to Sue Big Oil for 'First Degree Murder'...*

_*Used private jet for daily commutes to governor's mansion...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*Shock: Scientific American Tells Readers to ‘Chill Out’ over Global Warming*
1887 Comments


----------



## Torros (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, you're another one of those.  The line forms over there on the, umm, far alt-right.


You appear to be losing your mind. But in any case I will repeat myself. "Prove it"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Where did you get the picture?


"Climate, past, present, and future"
-Hubert Lamb-


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Climate, past, present, and future"
> -Hubert Lamb-


Hmmm...must not be a coffee table book...or Magoo would have known the source.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Climate, past, present, and future"
> -Hubert Lamb-


I meant where did you get it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I meant where did you get it.


*You *got it from me.
You're welcome.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm...must not be a coffee table book...or Magoo would have known the source.


Its actually "Present, past, and future", but I said, "Past, present, and future"
The tree stump in the Canadian arctic is solid evidence of warmer times in the recent past.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *You *got it from me.
> You're welcome.


Embarrassed to admit your source?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Embarrassed to admit your source?


Im your source, as usual.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im your source, as usual.


An interesting quote from Lamb in the 1980's, discussing possible future climate-change drivers -- 

"an abrupt warming due to the effect of increasing carbon dioxide, lasting some centuries until fossil fuels are exhausted and a while thereafter"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> An interesting quote from Lamb in the 1980's, discussing possible future climate-change drivers --
> 
> "an abrupt warming due to the effect of increasing carbon dioxide, lasting some centuries until fossil fuels are exhausted and a while thereafter"


Yeah, then why do you discount his tree stump evidence?


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, then why do you discount his tree stump evidence?


What evidence did I discount?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> What evidence did I discount?


Straw man once again . . . or did he somehow read your mind?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> What evidence did I discount?


The concrete evidence.
You cling bitterly to conjecture, and a fading climate theory when irrefutable facts are right in front of you.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The concrete evidence.
> You cling bitterly to conjecture, and a fading climate theory when irrefutable facts are right in front of you.


You posted a picture out of context with no provenance.  I don't even know what your point is.  How can I dispute that?

"...bitterly...?  Speak for yourself, John.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No. Simple science. Like you know, that other stuff you don’t believe in, like evolution, etc.


*You have no concept of science ......*
*You conceptualize fantasy as reality.*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Shock: Scientific American Tells Readers to ‘Chill Out’ over Global Warming*
> 1887 Comments


Good to see one of the nutters on here finally accepting the science of man-made climate change.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> You posted a picture out of context with no provenance.  I don't even know what your point is.  How can I dispute that?


Did you or should I say, can you read the words below the photo?
Do you connect meaning to those printed words or are they simply confusing you?


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did you or should I say, can you read the words below the photo?
> Do you connect meaning to those printed words or are they simply confusing you?


I read it. What's the point?  All Ricky had to do to continue the discussion was to quote the content of the tweet that told him what was meaningful about the picture.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I read it. What's the point?  All Ricky had to do to continue the discussion was to quote the content of the tweet that told him what was meaningful about the picture.


The point is self evident.
The tree stump was carbon dated at around 5 thousand years old.
Its a spruce tree 100 km north of any other spruce forests, and the tree rings indicate a hospitable spruce environment.
Where it is located today, is too cold and dry.

The photo provides all of that information.
I gave you the book, and the author.

Another thing to consider is how long it takes a spruce forest to develop.
This tree stump represents a fairly substantial period of time.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The point is self evident.
> The tree stump was carbon dated at around 5 thousand years old.
> Its a spruce tree 100 km north of any other spruce forests, and the tree rings indicate a hospitable spruce environment.
> Where it is located today, is too cold and dry.
> ...


Is that what they told you?

I guess I just can't see the "spruce forest" for the tree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that what they told you?
> 
> I guess I just can't see the "spruce forest" for the tree.


The tree rings tell the story.
They are wider than others nearby.
(Its all in the photo caption I posted)


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The tree rings tell the story.
> They are wider than others nearby.
> (Its all in the photo caption I posted)


Nearby?  "80-100 km"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

…Pompeo: Climate Change Skeptic, Energy Realist


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …Pompeo: Climate Change Skeptic, Energy Realist


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Why aren't you out getting the resistance ready for your President?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I read it. What's the point?  All Ricky had to do to continue the discussion was to quote the content of the tweet that told him what was meaningful about the picture.


You read it and still need to have it explained?
You alright Magoo? Who do you suppose "tweets" Aff?
Do you honestly believe aff tweets, has a facebook and attends service club meetings - maybe the Rotary or the Optimists ?
Who is "they" and what do you suppose "they" are telling aff?
You alright Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Nearby?  "80-100 km"


Today those would be the closest tree's around...
Are you alright Magoo? Are you on a low dose aspirin regiment? 
Perhaps you should seek medical attention.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Massachusetts Shot Down An Oil Pipeline Because Green Energy. Now, It's Turning To Russia To Make It Through Winter 
Energy | Chris White


'No new pipelines are needed'


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why aren't you out getting the resistance ready for your President?


I'm in Sacramento.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You read it and still need to have it explained?
> You alright Magoo? Who do you suppose "tweets" Aff?
> Do you honestly believe aff tweets, has a facebook and attends service club meetings - maybe the Rotary or the Optimists ?
> Who is "they" and what do you suppose "they" are telling aff?
> You alright Magoo?


You're not new here - you know the plumber's history of over-the-top reactions to the shit he is fed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> You're not new here - you know the plumber's history of over-the-top reactions to the shit he is fed.


Oooookaaaaayyyy....so who's feeding "the plumber"?
Who is "they"?

Meanwhile...
What do you think about the ancient trees in the frozen tundra near the arctic ocean?
No big deal? Interesting? Perhaps you recall climbing that tree 5 thousand years ago in your youth? What?


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oooookaaaaayyyy....so who's feeding "the plumber"?
> Who is "they"?
> 
> Meanwhile...
> ...


He used to tell us, but after a few rounds of disclosures that might have led some to believe the plumber was just a gullible target of web-loons, he now prefers to keep the identity of his masters secret.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm in Sacramento.


What are you doing there?
Go to Davis and have breakfast at the crepe restaurant. Crepeville.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You read it and still need to have it explained?
> You alright Magoo? Who do you suppose "tweets" Aff?
> Do you honestly believe aff tweets, has a facebook and attends service club meetings - maybe the Rotary or the Optimists ?
> Who is "they" and what do you suppose "they" are telling aff?
> You alright Magoo?


You didnt need an explanation.
Nuff said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> He used to tell us, but after a few rounds of disclosures that might have led some to believe the plumber was just a gullible target of web-loons, he now prefers to keep the identity of his masters secret.


I gave you the author and the book.
The picture and its caption tell enough of the story that any reasonably intelligent person would be able to figure out that,
A. It was warmer and wetter in that location 5000 years ago than it is today.
2) This fact may be contrary to what some in the political climate science community would have us believe.

Either you're an asshole, an idiot, or some combination of the two.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Either you're an asshole, an idiot, or some combination of the two.


Well you stumped me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well you stumped me.


Clever.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I gave you the author and the book.
> The picture and its caption tell enough of the story that any reasonably intelligent person would be able to figure out that,
> A. It was warmer and wetter in that location 5000 years ago than it is today.
> 2) This fact may be contrary to what some in the political climate science community would have us believe.
> ...


...and you found this picture while taking a crap, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and you found this picture while taking a crap, right?


You are pretty angry for someone who doesn't mind shitting himself.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are pretty angry for someone who doesn't mind shitting himself.


I'm not angry - it's not allowed today.  I'm amused at Ricky's latest failed attempt to say something meaningful about climate change.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not angry - it's not allowed today.  I'm amused at Ricky's latest failed attempt to say something meaningful about climate change.


None so blind as those who will not see....MAGOO!


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> None so blind as those who will not see....MAGOO!


What am I missing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> He used to tell us, but after a few rounds of disclosures that might have led some to believe the plumber was just a gullible target of web-loons, he now prefers to keep the identity of his masters secret.


Speaking of loons...
How ya doin'?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What am I missing?


T-ball huh? My, my, my.....

Let's reboot and repeat...

What do you think about the ancient trees in the frozen tundra near the arctic ocean?
No big deal? Interesting? Perhaps you recall climbing that tree 5 thousand years ago in your youth? What?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not angry - it's not allowed today.  I'm amused at Ricky's latest failed attempt to say something meaningful about climate change.


Your very existence says something meaningful about climate change.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> T-ball huh? My, my, my.....
> 
> Let's reboot and repeat...
> 
> ...


Having trouble making a statement?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What am I missing?


Nothing.  High probability that you'll miss just as much tomorrow as you missed today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and you found this picture while taking a crap, right?


I do some of my best research while crapping, but no.
Have you anything to say about the actual tree stump or not?

Its evidence. Solid, scientific evidence.
Are you a denier?


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I do some of my best research while crapping, but no.
> Have you anything to say about the actual tree stump or not?
> 
> Its evidence. Solid, scientific evidence.
> Are you a denier?


It's evidence of one tree in one location.    What conclusion are you jumping to from that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Having trouble making a statement?


Yes you are, you've said nothing in response to my query...I'll try one more time..


What do you think about the ancient trees in the frozen tundra near the arctic ocean?


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes you are, you've said nothing in response to my query...I'll try one more time..
> 
> 
> What do you think about the ancient trees in the frozen tundra near the arctic ocean?


That's a question, not a statement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> It's evidence of one tree in one location.    What conclusion are you jumping to from that?


Michael Mann based his theory on tree ring data.
The tree ring data on THIS tree suggests that he is full of shit.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Michael Mann based his theory on tree ring data.
> The tree ring data on THIS tree suggests that he is full of shit.


Tree rings are only part of Mann's data.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> It's evidence of one tree in one location.    What conclusion are you jumping to from that?


Spruce trees dont grow all by themselves on the arctic tundra.
They grow in forests.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Tree rings are only part of Mann's data.


What do the tree rings say about this tree?
Keep digging, magoo.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Spruce trees dont grow all by themselves on the arctic tundra.
> They grow in forests.


Where did that come from?  And why do you think it is meaningful?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Where did that come from?  And why do you think it is meaningful?


Its a fact.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do the tree rings say about this tree?
> Keep digging, magoo.


Not much of anything to me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> It's evidence of one tree in one location.    What conclusion are you jumping to from that?


You can't see the forest for the trees...more likely you refuse to see the forest Magoo...


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can't see the forest for the trees...more likely you refuse to see the forest Magoo...


Do you have a conclusion to discuss?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Not much of anything to me.


"Stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can't see the forest for the trees...more likely you refuse to see the forest Magoo...


Do you see a forest in that picture?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you see a forest in that picture?


Its gone.
Five thousand years gone.

The stump is all we have left above ground, Einstein.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

Here's the rub.
If that tree had grown all by itself, out in the cold, dry, tundra, it would have struggled, and the tree rings would indicate that struggle.
The tree rings paint a different picture.
That tree has wider rings than the nearest spruce trees 100km south.
Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you see a forest in that picture?


No, do you believe that was the only tree for a hundred miles?
Put the coffee table book down and do some research.
You'll find all kinds of interesting things about forests in the arctic...
The forest this tree lived in is 5000 years old.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's the rub.
> If that tree had grown all by itself, out in the cold, dry, tundra, it would have struggled, and the tree rings would indicate that struggle.
> The tree rings paint a different picture.
> That tree has wider rings than the nearest spruce trees 100km south.
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Clueless.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, do you believe that was the only tree for a hundred miles?
> Put the coffee table book down and do some research.
> You'll find all kinds of interesting things about forests in the arctic...
> The forest this tree lived in is 5000 years old.....


You seem to have conjectured a forest out of thin air, but even given that, what is the point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Kook.

Stephen Hawking, famed physicist, dead at 76
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/14/stephen-hawking-famed-physicist-dead-at-76.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiRgfOD3uvZAhVHYK0KHZAcALwQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw3BvFsnabtEaFB5WpejS90q&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to have conjectured a forest out of thin air, but even given that, what is the point?


That lots of things happen out of thin air.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kook.
> 
> Stephen Hawking, famed physicist, dead at 76
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/14/stephen-hawking-famed-physicist-dead-at-76.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiRgfOD3uvZAhVHYK0KHZAcALwQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw3BvFsnabtEaFB5WpejS90q&ampcf=1


He was a great mind, and a great thinker.
I think toward the end he kinda lost his marbles, but its no reason to discount his true contributions to science.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He was a great mind, and a great thinker.
> I think toward the end he kinda lost his marbles, but its no reason to discount his true contributions to science.


I don't know much about him other than the last few years.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He was a great mind, and a great thinker.
> I think toward the end he kinda lost his marbles, but its no reason to discount his true contributions to science.


What makes you think he "kinda lost his marbles"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> What makes you think he "kinda lost his marbles"?


He started to sound less like a scientist and more like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He started to sound less like a scientist and more like you.


Espola took Stevieʻs Marbles?  Thatʻs cruel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know much about him other than the last few years.


Watch Big Bang Theory.  Sheldon will fill in the blanks.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He started to sound less like a scientist and more like you.


Such as?


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He started to sound less like a scientist and more like you.


He is one of the most  intelligent people in the history of civilization, but because he disagrees with you, he must be crazy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> He is one of the most  intelligent people in the history of civilization, but because he disagrees with you, he must be crazy.


You took his marbles.  Why wouldnʻt he go crazy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> He is one of the most  intelligent people in the history of civilization, but because he disagrees with you, he must be crazy.


Bernie was sticking up for the lefty loon, pay attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> He is one of the most  intelligent people in the history of civilization, but because he disagrees with you, he must be crazy.


So, he is right up there with you and Trump.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that what they told you?
> 
> I guess I just can't see the "spruce forest" for the tree.



*Stupid Thief....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and you found this picture while taking a crap, right?


*Spola....no need to delve back into those personal perversion you've suppressed*
*for quite a while.....Filthy Filner had nothing on you...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Where did that come from?  And why do you think it is meaningful?


*Guys....this is the Spola that would play this game with JAP for days.....*
*Twirling shit.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Guys....this is the Spola that would play this game with JAP for days.....*
> *Twirling shit.*


Months.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have a conclusion to discuss?


Yes, why are you such an asshole?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes, why are you such an asshole?


We might be here as long as that fucking stump trying to figure that out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to have conjectured a forest out of thin air, but even given that, what is the point?


The point is for trees to grow where this one grew, the climate was much warmer.
Your stubbornness is only surpassed by your obstinacy.

What is the point indeed....


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The point is for trees to grow where this one grew, the climate was much warmer.
> Your stubbornness is only surpassed by your obstinacy.
> 
> What is the point indeed....


Are you suggesting spruce don't grow in that area, but the one in the picture did about 5000 years ago?  Is that your point?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you suggesting spruce don't grow in that area, but the one in the picture did about 5000 years ago?  Is that your point?


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Is that your answer?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that your answer?


I'm waiting for yours.....


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm waiting for yours.....


The lat/long co-ordinates on the  caption indicate that the picture was taken in the Mackenzie River delta.







https://www.google.com/search?q=mackenzie+river+delta&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiE2p_y0e7ZAhVB0mMKHbeYAqEQ_AUICygC&biw=1366&bih=637#imgrc=aHibehJQjqpu-M:

Lots of trees in that picture, and it doesn't very dry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> The lat/long co-ordinates on the  caption indicate that the picture was taken in the Mackenzie River delta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a new editor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> The lat/long co-ordinates on the  caption indicate that the picture was taken in the Mackenzie River delta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a river delta.
Hard to be very dry in a river delta.
LMAO.

Keep digging, magoo.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a river delta.
> Hard to be very dry in a river delta.
> LMAO.
> 
> Keep digging, magoo.


What was your point in posting that picture?

"solid evidence of warmer times in the recent past."

"irrefutable facts are right in front of you."

"the tree rings indicate a hospitable spruce environment.
Where it is located today, is too cold and dry."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> The lat/long co-ordinates on the  caption indicate that the picture was taken in the Mackenzie River delta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the latitude of the river delta pictured?

I come up with 62 degrees N. The pic I posted is 69 degrees N. on a steep bank 100 km N of the current lowland tree line.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> What was your point in posting that picture?
> 
> "solid evidence of warmer times in the recent past."
> 
> ...


Baby steps, but I think you may be learning to walk.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is the latitude of the river delta pictured?


The region where the old stump stands was warmer 5000 years ago than it is today.
Simple.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The region where the old stump stands was warmer 5000 years ago than it is today.
> Simple.


So simple, scientists don;t understand wtf you're talking about. You must be a Nobel Prize-winning plumber!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So simple, scientists don;t understand wtf you're talking about. You must be a Nobel Prize-winning plumber!


Scientists understand.
A scientist took the photograph and had the stump radiocarbon dated.
Im just a humble plumber spreading the good news.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Baby steps, but I think you may be learning to walk.


None of those statements hold any water (pardon the pun).


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The region where the old stump stands was warmer 5000 years ago than it is today.
> Simple.


That's an assertion.  How do you prove it?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> That's an assertion.  How do you prove it?


In general, he's not concerned with things like actual proof.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Scientists understand.
> A scientist took the photograph and had the stump radiocarbon dated.
> Im just a humble plumber spreading the good news.


Did the scientist in question make the conclusion you have posted?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> That's an assertion.  How do you prove it?


The tree proves it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Did the scientist in question make the conclusion you have posted?


Yes.


Wez said:


> In general, he's not concerned with things like actual proof.


The tree stump, the tree rings, and the radiocarbon date are proof.
Not conjecture using an unproven theory.
Tangible, solid, evidence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> In general, he's not concerned with things like actual proof.


Any moron can tell the photo taken by a scientist is obviously photo shopped...pinhead.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> In general, he's not concerned with things like actual proof.


Based on past experience, he received a tweet or similar electronic message alerting him to the picture and was fed a conclusion something of the nature that the picture wiped all current climate science.  Notice he didn't expose the source, perhaps because he has been embarrassed in the past when additional information about his sources was revealed.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> 
> The tree stump, the tree rings, and the radiocarbon date are proof.
> Not conjecture using an unproven theory.
> Tangible, solid, evidence.


You have one data point.  You can draw a line in any direction through a single point.  Tangible, solid, geometry.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.


On what page in Lamb's book did he make that conclusion?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> On what page in Lamb's book did he make that conclusion?


The page I posted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> On what page in Lamb's book did he make that conclusion?


Read the book.
Open your mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

I laugh and laugh and laugh...


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Notice he didn't expose the source, perhaps because he has been embarrassed in the past when additional information about his sources was revealed.


Nah, he doesn't get embarrassed, he just says he was trolling the whole time.  It's the game that's played in here.  Nutters are impervious to fact checking.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The page I posted.


You only posted a picture and caption.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nah, he doesn't get embarrassed, he just says he was trolling the whole time.  It's the game that's played in here.  Nutters are impervious to fact checking.


One thing we can say for certain about Hubert Lamb - at least he's not Hillary.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read the book.
> Open your mind.


Why should I when you haven't?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nah, he doesn't get embarrassed, he just says he was trolling the whole time.  It's the game that's played in here.  Nutters are impervious to fact checking.


Reminds me of your Snopes and FEE article adventure and your love affair with Nye.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> One thing we can say for certain about Hubert Lamb - at least he's not Hillary.


You mean because of her 97% approval rating?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of your Snopes and FEE article adventure and your love affair with Nye.


You really should be more embarrassed at that episode...but as we've established, being wrong in here is a nutter badge of honor...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Why should I when you haven't?


Agree.  He should’ve known better. : 0


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> You really should be more embarrassed at that episode...but as we've established, being wrong in here is a nutter badge of honor...


Glad you’re finally admitting it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Based on past experience, he received a tweet or similar electronic message alerting him to the picture and was fed a conclusion something of the nature that the picture wiped all current climate science.  Notice he didn't expose the source, perhaps because he has been embarrassed in the past when additional information about his sources was revealed.


You're delusional...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Based on past experience, he received a tweet or similar electronic message alerting him to the picture and was fed a conclusion something of the nature that the picture wiped all current climate science.  Notice he didn't expose the source, perhaps because he has been embarrassed in the past when additional information about his sources was revealed.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiX65Slk-_ZAhUU9GMKHUvsDWEQFggpMAA&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubert_Lamb&usg=AOvVaw3cSf2swR3C-45jXBqC7qdd


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiX65Slk-_ZAhUU9GMKHUvsDWEQFggpMAA&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubert_Lamb&usg=AOvVaw3cSf2swR3C-45jXBqC7qdd


I already spoke of his position on human-caused carbon dioxide increase on the atmosphere.  Do you find something else in there interesting?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Records were made to be broken.. even 100 year old records.

http://www.greatfallstribune.com/story/news/2018/03/04/sunday-snowfall-breaks-100-year-old-daily-record/393624002/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nah, he doesn't get embarrassed, he just says he was trolling the whole time.  It's the game that's played in here.  Nutters are impervious to fact checking.


Talkin' out your ass, making shit up again lambchops....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Why should I when you haven't?


If it's not in one of your coffee tables books, it can't possibly be true....


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Talkin' out your ass, making shit up again


Which part did I make up?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Which part did I make up?


good luck getting an answer to that question.


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> good luck getting an answer to that question.


They're never able to detail their made up accusations.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nah, he doesn't get embarrassed, he just says he was trolling the whole time.  It's the game that's played in here.  Nutters are impervious to fact checking.


 "Hanapaa!" aka, "I was just fooling around and you got caught up in it" . . . or in reality, "I was lying my ass off and got caught".


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> They're never able to detail their made up accusations.


When you're irrationally angry at stuff in general, your gut tells you to deny things and shout at them and accuse the other side of wrongdoing...these young screaming leftys do it all the time. The nutters on here commonly react that way to things, so asking them to detail the source of their accusation is a fool's errand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When you're irrationally angry at stuff in general, your gut tells you to deny things and shout at them and accuse the other side of wrongdoing...these young screaming leftys do it all the time. The nutters on here commonly react that way to things, so asking them to detail the source of their accusation is a fool's errand.


Even they know the simple answer of, "Because that's what I was told . . . and no I didn't cross reference any of it" would make them look even more tool-ish, so they ignore that as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> They're never able to detail their made up accusations.


FEE and Snopes agree


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even they know the simple answer of, "Because that's what I was told . . . and no I didn't cross reference any of it" would make them look even more tool-ish, so they ignore that as well.


“Even they know”?  Lol!  Slow your roll toolster.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When you're irrationally angry at stuff in general, your gut tells you to deny things and shout at them and accuse the other side of wrongdoing...these young screaming leftys do it all the time. The nutters on here commonly react that way to things, so asking them to detail the source of their accusation is a fool's errand.


Like 80’s foreign policy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like 80’s foreign policy.


Care to elaborate? Oh wait, you don't (won't/can't) do that do you?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Care to elaborate? Oh wait, you don't (won't/can't) do that do you?


LOL. He only speaks in sound bites, unless he's cutting and pasting some long econ text from somewhere. He can't really follow the bouncing ball in a discussion. He gets stuck back in his loop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Care to elaborate? Oh wait, you don't (won't/can't) do that do you?


You couldn't understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Care to elaborate? Oh wait, you don't (won't/can't) do that do you?





xav10 said:


> LOL. He only speaks in sound bites, unless he's cutting and pasting some long econ text from somewhere. He can't really follow the bouncing ball in a discussion. He gets stuck back in his loop.


Lol!  You people want explanations for your stupidity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You people want explanations for your stupidity.


Nice try . . .  your complete lack of accountability is obvious and predictable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try . . .  your complete lack of accountability is obvious and predictable.


#obviandpredi


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try . . .  your complete lack of accountability is obvious and predictable.


The last time you people put obvious and predictable together it didn’t turn out well because of a complete lack of accountability.  Nice try though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The last time you people put obvious and predictable together it didn’t turn out well because of a complete lack of accountability.  Nice try though.


What's funny is you probably feel you are being original.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you suggesting spruce don't grow in that area, but the one in the picture did about 5000 years ago?  Is that your point?



*You do like abuse don't you.....*
*You are one of those odd old North Eastern Caucasian males who*
*frequents the Hungarian Dominatrix, forgets his " Safe " word on *
*purpose while tied up like a pig....kinda like your Idol Adam Schiff.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's funny is you probably feel you are being original.


After 15 months it loses it’s originality given the facts.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> LOL. He only speaks in sound bites, unless he's cutting and pasting some long econ text from somewhere. He can't really follow the bouncing ball in a discussion. He gets stuck back in his loop.



*More " Loose " waste from the Ambulance man.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Care to elaborate? Oh wait, you don't (won't/can't) do that do you?


Drink water, you're obviously dehydrated after all the diarrhea you're spewing...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try . . .  your complete lack of accountability is obvious and predictable.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Which part did I make up?


Nah, he doesn't get embarrassed, he just says he was trolling the whole time. It's the game that's played in here. Nutters are impervious to fact checking.


----------



## Wez (Mar 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nah, he doesn't get embarrassed, he just says he was trolling the whole time. It's the game that's played in here. Nutters are impervious to fact checking.


That's 100% true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's 100% true.


Yes it is.

*Virtually the entire media complex megaphoned a 2017 report by Soros-backed news outlet ProPublica, and to a lesser extent a similar report in the New York Times, claiming that Trump's new pick to lead the CIA, Gina Haspel, oversaw a "clandestine base" in Thailand where she participated in, and mocked the torture of suspected al-Qaida leader Abu Zubaydah. 

The claims were retracted by ProPublica in an embarrassing correction. *

On Feb. 22, 2017, ProPublica published a story that inaccurately described Gina Haspel’s role in the treatment of Abu Zubaydah, a suspected al-Qaida leader who was imprisoned by the CIA at a secret “black site” in Thailand in 2002.

*The story said that Haspel, a career CIA officer who President Trump has nominated to be the next director of central intelligence, oversaw the clandestine base where Zubaydah was subjected to waterboarding and other coercive interrogation methods* that are widely seen as torture. *The story also said she mocked the prisoner’s suffering in a private conversation. Neither of these assertions is correct* and we retract them. It is now clear that Haspel did not take charge of the base until after the interrogation of Zubaydah ended.

Zero Hedge


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> After 15 months it loses it’s originality given the facts.


Funny how you always miss the point . . . just like your nutter brethren, you guys are definitely "The Gang That a Couldn't Shoot Straight" in more ways than one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you always miss the point . . . just like your nutter brethren, you guys are definitely "The Gang That a Couldn't Shoot Straight" in more ways than one.


Just more duck shit nonsense....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you always miss the point . . . just like your nutter brethren, you guys are definitely "The Gang That a Couldn't Shoot Straight" in more ways than one.


We can’t all be Marksman like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can’t all be Marksman like you.


#youreonarollbrah


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can’t all be Marksman like you.


Again with disregard and lack of the personal responsibility you use to talk about back when you were a conservative. Now you just lie and deflect in an attempt to shield your savior from the flack he merits.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again with disregard and lack of the personal responsibility you use to talk about back when you were a conservative. Now you just lie and deflect in an attempt to shield your savior from the flack he merits.


Time and his opponents have been Tʻs best shield.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Gore's new warning: Global warming triggering 'flying rivers, rain bombs'...
http://www.climatedepot.com/2018/03/18/gore-doubles-down-global-warming-triggering-flying-rivers-rain-bombs/


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gore's new warning: Global warming triggering 'flying rivers, rain bombs'...
> http://www.climatedepot.com/2018/03/18/gore-doubles-down-global-warming-triggering-flying-rivers-rain-bombs/


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Wez (Mar 18, 2018)

Lol, LEs been drinking, he's got a nasty load on and is reading stuff from 25+ pages back on this thread!


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's 100% true.



*About YOU !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, LEs been drinking, he's got a nasty load on and is reading stuff from 25+ pages back on this thread!


Just commenting on a few things that I missed poodle dick...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can’t all be Marksman like you.


You have a habit of deflection, it's always about something else because reality scares the shit out of you. Take a deep breath, you'll be ok, now get back to your cubicle and be productive . . . and by that I mean do some work and quit googling 1970's economic theory that has long ago been disproven.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can’t all be Marksman like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Is that you Joe?  . . . maybe you better put your helmet with the face guard back on.


----------



## Wez (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just commenting on a few things that I missed


We'll never hear the end of you if you're to comment on stuff you miss in life...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> We'll never hear the end of you if you're to comment on stuff you miss in life...


No worries lambchops, you'll hear about just the crap missed here in the kitchen.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

EXCLUSIVE: Scott Pruitt Will End EPA’s Use Of ‘Secret Science’ To Justify Regulations
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/19/epa-scott-pruitt-secret-science/&ved=0ahUKEwiAzbio7PrZAhXB8YMKHcXcCk0QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw2XPa9uB5RYUE7H5uhnEa-k


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

New York Times Columnist Warns Of Climate Change While On Company’s Global Private Jet Tour
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/19/new-york-times-climate-change-private-jet-tour/&ved=0ahUKEwiAzbio7PrZAhXB8YMKHcXcCk0QqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw2BxJUMshmhYaU0-LnKy54T


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that you Joe?  . . . maybe you better put your helmet with the face guard back on.


Weak


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> We'll never hear the end of you if you're to comment on stuff you miss in life...


Easy sodomite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Global Warming: The Evolution of a Hoax
DALE LEUCK
A new paper by Christopher Booker further eviscerates the global warming hypothesis.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/global_warming_the_evolution_of_a_hoax.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Global Warming: The Evolution of a Hoax
> DALE LEUCK
> A new paper by Christopher Booker further eviscerates the global warming hypothesis.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/global_warming_the_evolution_of_a_hoax.html


A Chinese hoax, right? Or is it a lib hoax? Or a hoax fomented by thousands of scientists all over the world? In any event, definitely a hoax.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> A Chinese hoax, right? Or is it a lib hoax? Or a hoax fomented by thousands of scientists all over the world? In any event, definitely a hoax.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Global Warming: The Evolution of a Hoax
> DALE LEUCK
> A new paper by Christopher Booker further eviscerates the global warming hypothesis.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/global_warming_the_evolution_of_a_hoax.html


387 pages of bullshit being debunked.

https://www.skepticalscience.com/kevin-cowtan-debunks-christopher-booker-temp-conspiracy-theory.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2218


Hey Joe, thanks for the graph! You’re a regular Einstein!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> 387 pages of bullshit being debunked.
> 
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/kevin-cowtan-debunks-christopher-booker-temp-conspiracy-theory.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for the graph! You’re a regular Einstein!


Science Blog
"Science is the belief in the ignorance of the experts" – Richard Feynman


100% Of US Warming Is Due To NOAA Data Tampering
100% Predictable Fraud From Government Climate Scientists
1986 – The Year When Climate Fraud Reached A Tipping Point
All Temperature Adjustments Monotonically Increase
Alterations To Climate Data
Arctic Sea Ice Fraud
Biggest Fraud In Science History
Climate Racketeering
CRU Temperature Fraud
CU Sea Level Fraud
Disappearing Glaciers
Fitting An Elephant
GHCN Code
GHCN Software
Glacial Retreat Before 1910
Global Temperature Record Is A Smoking Gun Of Collusion And Fraud
Hansen Confirmed The MWP In 1981
History Of NASA/NOAA Temperature Corruption
Ice-Free Arctic Forecasts
Ice-Free Arctic Forecasts
NASA Doubling Warming Since 2001
NASA Hiding The Decline
NASA Hiding The Decline In Sea Level And Temperature
NASA Sea Level Fraud
NASA/CRU Southern Hemisphere Temperature Fraud
NOAA Global Temperature Fraud
NOAA US Temperature Fraud
NOAA’s US Climate Extremes Index Is Fraudulent
NSIDC Busted!
Pulling Back The Curtain Software
Reducing CO2 – To Save The Climate
Systematic Destruction Of The Temperature Record
The 100% Fraudulent Hockey Stick
The 52% Consensus
The Corrupt History Of NASA Temperature History
The Government Knew
The NASA Temperature Record Is Garbage
UNHIDING THE DECLINE For Linux/Mac
UNHIDING THE DECLINE For Windows
Visualizing NOAA/NASA US Data Tampering
West Antarctic Collapse Scam
← Real Climate Prophets Vs. Fake Climate Prophets
Greenland Meltdown Update →
*NOAA Data Tampering Approaching 2.5 Degrees*
Posted on March 20, 2018 by tonyheller


NOAA’s US temperature record shows that US was warmest in the 1930’s and has generally cooled as CO2 has increased.  This wrecks greenhouse gas theory, so they “adjust” the data to make it look like the US is warming.



Raw NOAA Data Adjusted NOAA Data

The NOAA data tampering produces a spectacular hockey stick of scientific fraud, which becomes the basis of vast amounts of downstream junk climate science. Pre-2000 temperatures are progressively cooled, and post-2000 temperatures are warmed. This year has been a particularly spectacular episode of data tampering by NOAA, as they introduce nearly 2.5 degrees of fake warming since 1895.



Most of these adjustments are due to simply making up data.  Every month, a certain percentage of the 1,218 United States Historical Climatology Network (USHCN) stations fail to report their data, and the temperature gets estimated by NOAA using a computer model. Missing data is marked in the USHCN database with an “E” – meaning “estimated.” In 1970, about 10% of the data was missing, but that number has increased to almost 50%, meaning that almost half of the current adjusted data is fake.



The fabricated temperatures have warmed four degrees since 1970, relative to the adjusted temperatures which were based on actual station data. This shows that the warming trend in the US claimed by NOAA is based on computer models, not actual thermometer data or even adjusted thermometer data.



But here is the real smoking gun of fraud by NOAA. The adjustments being made almost perfectly match atmospheric CO2 levels – showing that the data is being altered precisely to match global warming theory.



Science doesn’t get any worse than how NOAA handles US temperature data. NASA uses the NOAA data as the basis for their temperature graphs, which have also been massively altered to turn cooling into warming.



1999 Version 2017 Version


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Science Blog
> "Science is the belief in the ignorance of the experts" – Richard Feynman
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah that’s it, Joe. The NOAA, NASA, the DOJ, FBI, CIA, etc. are all conspiring against the Trump agenda! It’s all a massive lib hoax and conspiracy! Thank God you’re around to tell us.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Learn to forum idiot


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Learn to forum idiot


What does that mean?


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Global Warming: The Evolution of a Hoax
> DALE LEUCK
> A new paper by Christopher Booker further eviscerates the global warming hypothesis.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/global_warming_the_evolution_of_a_hoax.html


You didn't need to post this.  We already know you are a sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for the graph! You’re a regular Einstein!


*Should student evaluations of professors be banned?*
Jazz Shaw Mar 21, 2018 3:01 PM





Biased, sexist, racist and every other ist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*Federal Judge Dismissed Claim Of A Conspiracy To Suppress Global Warming Science*
March 21st, 2018
_





Source: everything possible/Shutterstock | Judge Dismisses Climate Conspiracy

A federal judge overseeing a lawsuit dismissed a core section plaintiffs brought in the case — oil companies conspired to cover up global warming science.

San Francisco and Oakland filed suit against five major companies, including Exxon and Chevron, demanding money for damages global warming allegedly caused. A core component of their suit is fossil fuel companies “engaged in a large-scale, sophisticated advertising and public relations campaign” to promote fossil fuels while they “knew” their products would contribute to “dangerous global warming.”

The cities’ suits against oil companies, however, do not show an industry conspiracy to suppress climate science from the public, U.S. District Judge William Alsup said, according to journalists who attended the hearing.

Alsup said plaintiffs “shows nothing of the sort” regarding some sort of conspiracy against science, Conservative journalist Phelim McAleer tweeted.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/21/federal-judge-conspiracy-exxon-chevron/&ved=0ahUKEwiP1I6X6P_ZAhWH14MKHUpiCuUQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw1svJoYCmPyb0W8f5eYoTV9
_


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Federal Judge Dismissed Claim Of A Conspiracy To Suppress Global Warming Science*
> March 21st, 2018
> _
> 
> ...


Hey have you heard the latest Chinese/liberal hoax about all the plastic in the oceans?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey have you heard the latest Chinese/liberal hoax about all the plastic in the oceans?


Fake News


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


what would be the motivation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> what would be the motivation?


Money, just like the global warming hoax.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Money, just like the global warming hoax.


Good thinking. There’s a lot of $ in being anti-plastic. I’m sure all the photos and videos are fake too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good thinking. There’s a lot of $ in being anti-plastic. I’m sure all the photos and videos are fake too.


Just as fake as the photos and videos of Bigfoot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

The giant mass of floating plastic trash in the Pacific Ocean, known as the Great Pacific Garbage Patch, now measures almost 620,000 square miles and is as much as 16 times larger than previous estimates, according to a new study.

The huge mass of soupy trash between California and Hawaii in what’s known as the Pacific gyre contains 87,000 tons of plastic, researchers reported in the study published Tuesday in the journal Nature Scientific Reports, and scientists said with the massive global plastic pollution continuing, it’s still growing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The giant mass of floating plastic trash in the Pacific Ocean, known as the Great Pacific Garbage Patch, now measures almost 620,000 square miles and is as much as 16 times larger than previous estimates, according to a new study.
> 
> The huge mass of soupy trash between California and Hawaii in what’s known as the Pacific gyre contains 87,000 tons of plastic, researchers reported in the study published Tuesday in the journal Nature Scientific Reports, and scientists said with the massive global plastic pollution continuing, it’s still growing.


Is it true most of the garbage originated in Ocean Beach & Sunset Cliffs?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is it true most of the garbage originated in Ocean Beach & Sunset Cliffs?


CNN?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The giant mass of floating plastic trash in the Pacific Ocean, known as the Great Pacific Garbage Patch, now measures almost 620,000 square miles and is as much as 16 times larger than previous estimates, according to a new study.
> 
> The huge mass of soupy trash between California and Hawaii in what’s known as the Pacific gyre contains 87,000 tons of plastic, researchers reported in the study published Tuesday in the journal Nature Scientific Reports, and scientists said with the massive global plastic pollution continuing, it’s still growing.


Fox News.
https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/22/great-pacific-garbage-patch-floating-island-trash-in-ocean-is-now-twice-size-texas.amp.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Fox News.
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/22/great-pacific-garbage-patch-floating-island-trash-in-ocean-is-now-twice-size-texas.amp.html


46% of the plastic is fishing nets. Who knew?
The currents collect all flotsam and jetsam is this area, and have been for as long as we know.
The use of plastics contributes to this "garbage patch" as plastic is less dense than seawater and tends to float.
My suggestion is to do as I do, and properly dispose of your garbage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Fox News.
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/22/great-pacific-garbage-patch-floating-island-trash-in-ocean-is-now-twice-size-texas.amp.html


What would be the environmental impact of clean up?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Get a load of the comments from our Fox News readers, who see a picture of a fish and respond as they do in Comments. This is what #MAGA is all about!

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/13/gigantic-monster-fish-washes-up-on-australian-shore-baffling-locals.html?intcmp=ob_article_footer_mobile&intcmp=obinsite


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Get a load of the comments from our Fox News readers, who see a picture of a fish and respond as they do in Comments. This is what #MAGA is all about!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/13/gigantic-monster-fish-washes-up-on-australian-shore-baffling-locals.html?intcmp=ob_article_footer_mobile&intcmp=obinsite


Yawn


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read the book.
> Open your mind.


I finally got around to reading the relevant passages in Lamb's book.  The picture in question is bound with the other photographic plates between pages 352 and 353 of volume 2.  The photo is mentioned in a section dealing with surface wind currents near large ice masses, such as the receding North America ice dome.  The author referred to previous work of his describing winds near the edge of ice in Antarctica.  He proposed that during the existence of the North American ice, winds were channeled between the ice and the Rocky Mountains, drawing "warm moist Pacific airmass in Julys of those times" (V2, p 228).  That explains why that particular area (McKenzie River Delta) was warmer than it is today.  He also pointed out other scientists' work explaining warm föhn winds that blow down from glaciers, heating as they descend in a manner similar to how our local Santa Ana winds heat up as the come down.  

What was it you were told about that photo that led you to post it here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Get a load of the comments from our Fox News readers, who see a picture of a fish and respond as they do in Comments. This is what #MAGA is all about!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/03/13/gigantic-monster-fish-washes-up-on-australian-shore-baffling-locals.html?intcmp=ob_article_footer_mobile&intcmp=obinsite


Just repeating what they have been told like good little lemmings.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I finally got around to reading the relevant passages in Lamb's book.  The picture in question is bound with the other photographic plates between pages 352 and 353 of volume 2.  The photo is mentioned in a section dealing with surface wind currents near large ice masses, such as the receding North America ice dome.  The author referred to previous work of his describing winds near the edge of ice in Antarctica.  He proposed that during the existence of the North American ice, winds were channeled between the ice and the Rocky Mountains, drawing "warm moist Pacific airmass in Julys of those times" (V2, p 228).  That explains why that particular area (McKenzie River Delta) was warmer than it is today.  He also pointed out other scientists' work explaining warm föhn winds that blow down from glaciers, heating as they descend in a manner similar to how our local Santa Ana winds heat up as the come down.
> 
> What was it you were told about that photo that led you to post it here?


It was warmer there than it is today.
That was my point.
Im happy we agree.

Im reading another of Lamb's books now.
I'll be sure to consult you if I have any questions.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was warmer there than it is today.
> That was my point.
> Im happy we agree.
> 
> ...


"It was warmer" during the growing season because of a local, transient, recurring wind.  Does that agree with what your twitter master told you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> "It was warmer" during the growing season because of a local, transient, recurring wind.  Does that agree with what your twitter master told you?


It was warmer, and it was warmer for enough time for a forest to grow.
No trees for 100KMs today.
You can toss that salad any way you wish.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was warmer, and it was warmer for enough time for a forest to grow.
> You can toss that salad any way you wish.


That's all you have?

How are you doing on Lamb's other book?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> That's all you have?
> 
> How are you doing on Lamb's other book?


I dont "have" anything.
The facts are the facts.

The first book, which you referenced, is the best book.
Im trudging through "Climate History and the Modern World", mostly on the toilet. (where I do my best thinking)


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont "have" anything.
> The facts are the facts.
> 
> The first book, which you referenced, is the best book.
> Im trudging through "Climate History and the Modern World", mostly on the toilet. (where I do my best thinking)


If you had read the first book, you would have been able to answer simple questions about it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> If you had read the first book, you would have been able to answer simple questions about it.


Im thrilled you agree with me that it was warmer 5000 yrs ago than it is today. (In the Canadian great white north)
I dont know why you fought it in the first place.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just repeating what they have been told like good little lemmings.


Fuckin' maroon....


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im thrilled you agree with me that it was warmer 5000 yrs ago than it is today. (In the Canadian great white north)
> I dont know why you fought it in the first place.


Asking you to explain your post is fighting it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> If you had read the first book, you would have been able to answer simple questions about it.


If....you weren't such a pompous ass, you'd be a pin headed buffoon.
What a pud you are Magoo....


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If....you weren't such a pompous ass, you'd be a pin headed buffoon.
> What pud you are Magoo....


Ah, the daily lies and insults.  Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Ah, the daily lies and insults.  Please continue.


No problem ass wipe...fuck you.
Ya jack ass...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Asking you to explain your post is fighting it?


You just fight everything I post like its personal.
I just posted a picture of a tree stump in Dr. Lamb's book, and you gave me the 5th degree.
Whats wrong with you?
If you want to discuss it, fine.
Im just not into the condescending bullshit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You just fight everything I post like its personal.
> I just posted a picture of a tree stump in Dr. Lamb's book, and you gave me the 5th degree.
> Whats wrong with you?
> If you want to discuss it, fine.
> Im just not into the condescending bullshit.


He's an arrogant prick...


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You just fight everything I post like its personal.
> I just posted a picture of a tree stump in Dr. Lamb's book, and you gave me the 5th degree.
> Whats wrong with you?
> If you want to discuss it, fine.
> Im just not into the condescending bullshit.


I have posted more discussion about this picture than you have.  That's because I actually read the relevant portions of the book.

And you still haven't given a believable answer about how you became aware of it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I have posted more discussion about this picture than you have.  That's because I actually read the relevant portions of the book.
> 
> And you still haven't given a believable answer about how you became aware of it.


Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I have posted more discussion about this picture than you have.  That's because I actually read the relevant portions of the book.
> 
> And you still haven't given a believable answer about how you became aware of it.


If you agree with me, thats all I need.
You said it.
You agree.
Im flattered.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I have posted more discussion about this picture than you have.  That's because I actually read the relevant portions of the book.
> 
> And you still haven't given a believable answer about how you became aware of it.


You actually took the time to find at least a few pages of Lamb's book.
If I was responsible for that, that's a positive in my book.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You actually took the time to find at least a few pages of Lamb's book.
> If I was responsible for that, that's a positive in my book.


And reading those pages it was obvious that you hadn't.  You posted a lot of garbage about the photo and caption, which I must assume were conclusions fed to you.  You even lied about Lamb's conclusion about the picture.  Of course, it's not really a lie if you don't know it is untrue, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> And reading those pages it was obvious that you hadn't.  You posted a lot of garbage about the photo and caption, which I must assume were conclusion fed to you.  You even lied about Lamb's conclusion about the picture.  Of course, it's not really a lie if you don't know it is untrue, right?


I should have known better.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you agree with me, thats all I need.
> You said it.
> You agree.
> Im flattered.


I suggest you reread the thread, starting about March 10 through March 15.

A sample --

Me:  Did the scientist in question make the conclusion you have posted?
RF:  Yes.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I should have known better.


If you had known better you wouldn't have posted so much garbage.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> If you had known better you wouldn't have posted so much garbage.


What garbage?
Please list for me exactly what garbage I posted.
That way I'll know what not to post in the future.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I suggest you reread the thread, starting about March 10 through March 15.
> 
> A sample --
> 
> ...


Was it warmer 5000 yrs ago where the tree stump pic was taken?
You seem to have validated that fact.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was it warmer 5000 yrs ago where the tree stump pic was taken?
> You seem to have validated that fact.


And then you let the puppy out of the bag --

RF, March 13 --
Michael Mann based his theory on tree ring data.
The tree ring data on THIS tree suggests that he is full of shit.​Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> And then you let the puppy out of the bag --
> 
> RF, March 13 --
> Michael Mann based his theory on tree ring data.
> The tree ring data on THIS tree suggests that he is full of shit.​Please continue.


Mr. Mann is full of shit, but I wont let that cloud your concession here.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mr. Mann is full of shit, but I wont let that cloud your concession here.


It's not a new concession to say that you swallow any climate change denial line you are fed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not a new concession to say that you swallow any climate change denial line you are fed.


We both agree on the picture I posted.
It was warmer there 5000 years ago.
Feels good to agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not a new concession to say that you swallow any climate change denial line you are fed.


Remember the discovery of barley corn from Viking settlements in Greenland?
It was warmer there too.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We both agree on the picture I posted.
> It was warmer there 5000 years ago.
> Feels good to agree.


So you rely on tree ring data to determine ancient temperatures, but when Michael Mann does it, he is full of shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

See the glacier, ...BE, ..be the glacier...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Do we now both agree that Mr Mann is F.O.S.?


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do we now both agree that Mr Mann is F.O.S.?


No.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> No.


Baby steps.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Baby steps.


Word games.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Ah, the daily lies and insults.  Please continue.


What number is this preloaded, often used post?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I should have known better.


It's not nice to lie, didn't your parents tell you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do we now both agree that Mr Mann is F.O.S.?


But I think he's sincere.  Like Malthus and Ehrlich.  And Nye.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Word games.


Scrabble


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

“To speak of ecology now is to repeat almost word for word what was said in 1970, in 1950, or even in 1855 or in 1760 to protest against the damage inflicted on nature by industrialization. This theme has been looping back and forth since the very beginnings of the Industrial Revolution.” —Bruno Latour


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

The Competitive Enterprise Institute’s observance of Human Achievement Hour this week celebrates this optimism, as does its annual Julian L. Simon Memorial Award, to be presented this year to acclaimed Peruvian economist and property rights advocate Hernando de Soto.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

We are quickly approaching the annual one-hour event in energy self-flagellation and green nitwittery known as Earth Hour, which takes place tomorrow on Saturday, March 24, at 8:30 p.m (local time). Our friends at Earth Hour are asking people around the world to “set aside an hour to host events, switch off their lights, and make noise for the Earth Hour movement.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

No doubt we will see the MSM shut down.  That way they wonʻt be hypocrites.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

*Take Action: Celebrate Innovation*

*Saturday, March 24, 2018
8:30 – 9:30 PM*
_(all time zones)

Celebrate Human Achievement Hour by sharing your favorite human achievement on Facebook and Twitter! What innovations make your life safer, healthier, and happier?  

*Use the hashtag #HAH2018 to tweet examples and photos to **@ceidotorg**. *

*During Human Achievement Hour, will you be:*


Checking social media from your smartphone?
Watching your favorite TV show or movie thanks to satellite technology?
Participating in the craft brewing revolution with a cold drink?
Facetiming or Skyping with far-off friends and family?
Traveling home from a night out with a rideshare driver?
Relaxing at home with plenty of food, heat, and hot water for your family?
However you spend the hour, please remember that human ingenuity, affordable energy, and the freedom to create and innovate are making life better for billions of people around the world every day—from life expectancy and disease treatment to literacy rates and increased employment. Throwing up barriers and restrictions that slow down these improvements have real costs, especially for the poor and most vulnerable among us.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

*History of Human Achievement Hour:*

Originally launched as an alternative to “Earth Hour,” an activist campaign that calls on people to show their concern about climate change by turning off their lights for an hour, Human Achievement Hour challenges people to celebrate human ingenuity and our ability to solve problems creatively.  

*Today, some environmental activists view mankind as a plague upon an otherwise pristine and virtuous planet, calling for a smaller human population, limits on energy use, and government restrictions on valuable new technology. Rather than putting a vibrant economy and human know-how to use, we hear fearmongering about living in a resource-constrained world – poorer than our ancestors – with government restrictions on what we can grow, use, mine, harvest, and create.*

This is an overly-pessimistic vision of our shared future that ignores how affordable energy sources—like oil, natural gas, and coal—are vital to human survival. It also fails to explain why, even as population has boomed over the last 50 years, people around the globe are healthier and wealthier than ever before.

*Technology, affordable energy, and the competitive economies that brought electricity to the developed world are precisely what will allow us to continue to prosper as we address the global challenges ahead. Instead of sitting in the dark, Human Achievement Hour asks us all to celebrate the human spirit—and support a free society in which ever greater success is possible.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *History of Human Achievement Hour:*
> 
> Originally launched as an alternative to “Earth Hour,” an activist campaign that calls on people to show their concern about climate change by turning off their lights for an hour, Human Achievement Hour challenges people to celebrate human ingenuity and our ability to solve problems creatively.
> 
> ...


Be the change you wish to see in the world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be the change you wish to see in the world.


Mahatma!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

I better not see any of you alarmist posting between 8:30 and 9:30 pm tonight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I better not see any of you alarmist posting between 8:30 and 9:30 pm tonight.


I wonder if they will unplug their teslas?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if they will unplug their teslas?


Why?  Anything for their religion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Good so far.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good so far.


xani broke the ice over in the gun thread.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> xani broke the ice over in the gun thread.


He’s a rebel


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s a rebel


She.
Yes I agree. She has a little more vinegar than the other goose stepping pinko propagandists 'round here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Itʻs all over.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs all over.


Do you feel like we accomplished something?
I know I do.
Saving the planet is easy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you feel like we accomplished something?
> I know I do.
> Saving the planet is easy.


The alarmist nutters have been looping for a couple hundred years now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

*11,000 years ago, our ancestors survived abrupt climate change*

*(*CNN)Imagine if, instead of heat this summer, we were faced with a sudden, dramatic cold front that lasted the next 100 years. That is what our hunter-gatherer ancestors lived through 11,000 years ago.

Findings from a Middle Stone Age site named Star Carr in North Yorkshire, England, show that our ancestors resiliently survived the century-long drop in temperature, according to a new study in the journal Nature Ecology & Evolution on Monday.
How they responded to such abrupt climate change could hold key insights for us as we face a different kind of climate change, the researchers said.

*Ancient climate change*
Paleoclimatologists, who study climates of the past, know that Earth's climate was not as stable for our ancestors as it has been for us.
These abrupt, harsh changes could mean life or death, often forcing whole populations to move if they wanted to survive.
For example, one well-studied event 8,200 years ago was a sudden cold shift that lasted over a century, recorded in Greenland ice cores and within the fossil record across Europe, the researchers said. It occurred when the North American ice sheet decayed after the last ice age and released meltwater into the North Atlantic Ocean, disrupting the currents that brought heat to Western Europe. This triggered large-scale population crashes in northern Britain and large cultural changes in southern Europe, they said.
In studying the Star Carr site, the researchers learned that two events there 9,300 and 11,100 years ago resulted in temperature decreases of 10 and 4 degrees Celsius.

entire article:
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/26/health/climate-change-hunter-gatherers/index.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *11,000 years ago, our ancestors survived abrupt climate change*
> 
> *(*CNN)Imagine if, instead of heat this summer, we were faced with a sudden, dramatic cold front that lasted the next 100 years. That is what our hunter-gatherer ancestors lived through 11,000 years ago.
> 
> ...


The cold dips have historically been very bad for human kind, while the warm ups have been very good.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Today, some environmental activists view mankind as a plague upon an otherwise pristine and virtuous planet, calling for a smaller human population, limits on energy use,*


I would love to know, specifically,  what these "activists " are doing to create a smaller human population. Did they all neuter each other? I really hope so because we don't need these people to populate the Earth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I would love to know, specifically,  what these "activists " are doing to create a smaller human population. Did they all neuter each other? I really hope so because we don't need these people to populate the Earth.


Hard for two men or two women to procreate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

NY Mag: ‘Climate Change Will Kill as Many People as 25 Holocausts’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

What weather should we really worry about?
MARCH 29, 2018
Earth is a dangerous place. Global warming fanatics, take note.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/what_weather_should_we_really_worry_about.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Winning: Pruitt Bans Junk Science from EPA

*Delingpole: Scott Pruitt Is #Winning, Bans Junk Science from Environmental Protection Agency*
80
Email
Google+
Twitter






ALBERTO PIZZOLI/AFP/Getty 
by James Delingpole29 Mar 2018105

29 Mar, 2018 29 Mar, 2018
*Junk science is no longer welcome at the Environmental Protection Agency. Administrator Scott Pruitt has declared war on what he calls “secret science” – the process whereby EPA regulators have been able to craft rules using non-publicly-available science data.*
Pruitt told _Daily Caller_:


“We need to make sure their data and methodology are published as part of the record. Otherwise, it’s not transparent. It’s not objectively measured, and that’s important


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Winning: Pruitt Bans Junk Science from EPA
> 
> *Delingpole: Scott Pruitt Is #Winning, Bans Junk Science from Environmental Protection Agency*
> 80
> ...


Funny how you guys always question any arbitrary or subjective law, regulation or statute by asking who then would make the determination who these things would apply to, until it's someone from the nutter side.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you guys always question any arbitrary or subjective law, regulation or statute by asking who then would make the determination who these things would apply to, until it's someone from the nutter side.



*What's zat....?*
*What's zat Rat ?*
*What's zat Gato Rat ?*

*You're busy !*

*Awwww.....those Tariffs create a slow down.*
*Now you have alternative Crowd Funding.....*
*Make sure you stay doctored, a stiff STD is *
*traveling the " Blue Houses " of Wez....*


*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you guys always question any arbitrary or subjective law, regulation or statute by asking who then would make the determination who these things would apply to, until it's someone from the nutter side.


97 percent not good enough for you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I would love to know, specifically,  what these "activists " are doing to create a smaller human population. Did they all neuter each other? I really hope so because we don't need these people to populate the Earth.


I heard Nye is looking in to it.  Just ask Bootsie and motorcycle boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 97 percent not good enough for you?


#totalsubmission


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I would love to know, specifically,  what these "activists " are doing to create a smaller human population. Did they all neuter each other? I really hope so because we don't need these people to populate the Earth.


Maybe their plan is to kill.the innocent unborn?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe their plan is to kill.the innocent unborn?


What is an "innocent unborn?" First off, the born are guilty, according to Catholicism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What is an "innocent unborn?" First off, the born are guilty, according to Catholicism.


Reich-wing nutters don't do religion . . . at least not in the way the 'founders' intended.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reich-wing nutters don't do religion . . . at least not in the way the 'founders' intended.



*Gurgling from a Porta Potty.....You stink.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What is an "innocent unborn?" First off, the born are guilty, according to Catholicism.


The Catholics don't speak for all Christians...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you guys always question any arbitrary or subjective law, regulation or statute by asking who then would make the determination who these things would apply to, until it's someone from the nutter side.


Funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you guys always question any arbitrary or subjective law, regulation or statute by asking who then would make the determination who these things would apply to, until it's someone from the nutter side.


Shut your mouth....what a bunch of garbled horseshit....say what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Trudeau Chickens Out When Asked About His Carbon Tax Plan
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28857/trudeau-chickens-out-when-asked-about-his-carbon-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiMmejd8JPaAhWRwYMKHbPGAe4QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1gLzfx_crTGDGAXYkvX4WI&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny.


Can you read that many words? I know dizzy can't as he always complains.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

*EPA to scrap fuel economy targets for cars and SUVs...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you read that many words? I know dizzy can't as he always complains.


Iz izn't the only one who complains about your babble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Junk science: California calls coffee 'cancerous' - 3/30/18 March 30, 2018A California judge has labeled coffee 'cancerous' and wants to force companies to put nanny-state warning labels on every bag of Starbucks. More


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Junk science: California calls coffee 'cancerous' - 3/30/18 March 30, 2018A California judge has labeled coffee 'cancerous' and wants to force companies to put nanny-state warning labels on every bag of Starbucks. More


A.k.a. a tariff


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reich-wing nutters don't do religion . . . at least not in the way the 'founders' intended.


The founders?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you read that many words? I know dizzy can't as he always complains.


Izzy reads all the articles that you people post but donʻt read.  Even if they are a 150 year old Pulitzer prize winning paper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Izzy reads all the articles that you people post but donʻt read.  Even if they are a 150 year old Pulitzer prize winning paper.


I-Reader?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What is an "innocent unborn?" First off, the born are guilty, according to Catholicism.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I-Reader?


97% of all that they link contains allegations from anonymous sources.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Izzy reads all the articles that you people post but donʻt read.  Even if they are a 150 year old Pulitzer prize winning paper.


That would certainly be worth reading, since the Pulitzers were first awarded in 1917.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> That would certainly be worth reading, since the Pulitzers were first awarded in 1917.


Right.  You better let X10 know that.  But donʻt divert from the fact that you people donʻt read what you post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

*LIMBAUGH: It Depends On What The Meaning Of Facts Is*
by DAVID LIMBAUGHMarch 31, 2018


Former President Barack Obama (I love the adjective preceding his title) made some comments at the recent Global Opinion Leaders Summit in Japan that I can't let slide, so please forgive me.

"It used to be that the two political parties in the United States would disagree but there was a common base line of facts and a set of norms in terms of political behavior that were followed. ... You could have a disagreement, but basic things got done. ... And some of the reason for that is ... it used to be that in the United States, there were three television stations. Basically everybody watched the same thing. Everybody got their news from the same sources, and so everybody had, more or less, a similar view of the world. But today, because of first cable television and then now the internet, people have 500 channels to choose from, and they are able to find the news that fits their views instead of fitting their views to the news, so they are very biased in terms of how they see things, in a way that just didn't used to be the case. And so it becomes harder to have a proper democratic debate if we don't agree on just basic facts. ... I can have an argument with somebody who doesn't think it's worthwhile for us to sacrifice economic growth in order to reduce carbon emissions. It's much harder to have a debate with somebody who doesn't believe that the planet is getting warmer despite the fact that 99 out of 100 scientists say it is. ... When you don't have a common set of facts, it's hard to have, then, a basic democratic conversation."


The opinion Obama is expressing is not unique to him. This is the way far too many liberals think. I've heard former news luminaries such as Ted Koppel and Dan Rather separately lament that conservatives are essentially in a different reality. The liberal worldview springs from a healthy mind; the conservative one is not a different but valid alternative; it is just wrong.

Do you see the irony? Liberals don't see that they are grossly guilty of what they are complaining about. They are the ones who don't accord legitimacy to opposing views. Obama revealed his contempt for opposing viewpoints most infamously in his "bitter clingers" remark, but we witnessed him demonstrating it throughout his presidency, when he seemed to take umbrage at disagreement itself, as opposed to the reasons for the disagreement. If people disagree with leftists, they are being unreasonable, because leftist ideas are self-evidently true. Even worse, they presume that they alone are compassionate and that conservatives are heartless, self-interested wretches.

As an example, a young leftist criticized me on Twitter for noting that a certain student gun control activist has become offensive, hostile and partisan in his advocacy while berating those who don't agree as placing their partisanship before children's safety. My Twitter stalker asked me: "Since when is not wanting to get shot a partisan issue? Aren't you bothered in the least that grade-schoolers have drills about crazed gunmen?"

I responded: "What makes leftists think that because we don't agree with your proposed solutions we care any less about the problem than you? We actually want to address it. Your collective arrogance is astounding -- no offense. I assume you want to help; you assume we don't care."

Now back to Obama. He longs for the days when an oligarchic media delivered a monolithic message. Darn that Rush Limbaugh (though Obama forgot to mention my evil brother this time) for opening up the media floodgates for an equally valid worldview. Darn Fox News and darn the internet. Competition is anathema to leftists not only in economics but also in the dissemination of information itself -- the lifeblood of democracy.

They liked it better when the reporting of so-called facts was controlled by a narrow group of Beltway elites with a similar bias -- a bias that influenced what the elites deemed important enough to report (or useful to their political agenda), the way they reported it and their commentary on it. It was much better when the expression of conservative dissent was limited to the local bar and the renegade conservative newspaper columnist.

A good way to determine which group of people is credible is to notice which is unafraid of the liberal flow of information and of the public's ability to separate fact from fiction. Those who want to control the information are the suspect ones. Former Supreme Court Justice Louis Brandeis famously said, "Sunlight is said to be the best of disinfectants." Ironically, Obama once approvingly cited this. You will note that it is never conservatives who advocate limitations on free expression through campus speech codes and other forms of censorship.

If leftists weren't so self-important, they might understand that these things they call "facts" are not always objectively true. Take Obama's dogmatic assertion that 99 percent of scientists believe the planet is getting warmer. Many dispute that assertion, saying that it is based on a skewed study and that there are thousands of scientists known to disagree. Further, many believe that even if it's occurring, it is not primarily being caused by human beings and that even if it is, there is not much we could do, short of returning to a Stone Age-like existence, to reverse the process, and it's doubtful that would work, either. Studies have shown that the draconian measures leftists support wouldn't appreciably reduce global mean temperature in 100 years.

But if we disagree with Obama's facts, then we are ridiculed as science deniers and told that there is a consensus and the matter is closed -- claims that are wholly antithetical to the scientific method.

Leftists' attitude that their subjective opinions should be universally recognized as objective truth is precisely why we need to promote the flow of information from all sources and let the people decide for themselves what is and isn't credible. Thank heavens for the advent of conservative radio, conservative TV news and the internet, all of which, in various ways, liberals are trying to undermine or seize control over. Beware.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz izn't the only one who complains about your babble.


The duck has me on ignore....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The duck has me on ignore....


Serious?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Serious?


Sure....Daffy hasn't responded to me for quite sometime.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The duck has me on ignore....


Welcome to the group! Soon he will be talking to himeself...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *LIMBAUGH: It Depends On What The Meaning Of Facts Is*
> by DAVID LIMBAUGHMarch 31, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of his brother but I can't disagree with some of his points...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Welcome to the group! Soon he will be talking to himeself...


*himself


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure....Daffy hasn't responded to me for quite sometime.


I have never understood the ignore mentality, but everyone can see husker's slow roll to crazy Town.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Not a big fan of his brother but I can't disagree with some of his points...


Back in the 90s I tried listening to rush and hated him, then tried again about 10 years ago and really likes what he was saying, now I rarely listen to him because he is too far in the tank for Trump. Trump is going straight against many things rush used to rail against and is now making excuses for Trump.
Illegal immigration and spending are the 2 things that come to mind. Rush is pretty funny though, he makes liberals heads explode still.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have never understood the ignore mentality, but everyone can see husker's slow roll to crazy Town.


Are you guys in here crying about how Husker put Lion on ignore in this thread too?
Might have to put Lion on ignore as well.  There are only so many whiny people one can deal with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Are you guys in here crying about how Husker put Lion on ignore in this thread too?
> Might have to put Lion on ignore as well.  There are only so many whiny people one can deal with.


Plenty of room in crazy Town for you too.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Plenty of room in crazy Town for you too.


And you are the Mayor of Crazy Town after all...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Back in the 90s I tried listening to rush and hated him, then tried again about 10 years ago and really likes what he was saying, now I rarely listen to him because he is too far in the tank for Trump. Trump is going straight against many things rush used to rail against and is now making excuses for Trump.
> Illegal immigration and spending are the 2 things that come to mind. Rush is pretty funny though, he makes liberals heads explode still.


Liberals don't listen to that phony. We do worry that his own head might explode...or heart. If a guy knows how to make a buck playing to idiots, let him. He got very rich, like Coulter and others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And you are the Mayor of Crazy Town after all...


Sheriff, come on now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Liberals don't listen to that phony. We do worry that his own head might explode...or heart. If a guy knows how to make a buck playing to idiots, let him. He got very rich, like Coulter and others.


....and Obama and Clinton and Pelosi and schumer and reid and Shultz and Kerry.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff, come on now.


Alright... "Sheriff"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Alright... "Sheriff"


Someone needs to control the crazies.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone needs to control the crazies.


Speaking of which... did you ever see the movie Shutter Island?  Think it might resonate with you-
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1130884/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of which... did you ever see the movie Shutter Island?  Think it might resonate with you-
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1130884/


No, but it seems to have resonated with you though.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, but it seems to have resonated with you though.


Well shite... I don't want to ruin it for you by telling you what happens.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Liberals don't listen to that phony. We do worry that his own head might explode...or heart. If a guy knows how to make a buck playing to idiots, let him. He got very rich, like Coulter and others.


Don't pretend that liberals act any differently. And to say that liberals don't listen to that phony is a lie. You obviously have, correct? I bet a good percentage of his listeners are libs. They listen to him to start their day so they can talk about him the rest of the day. Me... I can only handle about 5 minutes.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't pretend that liberals act any differently. And to say that liberals don't listen to that phony is a lie. You obviously have, correct? I bet a good percentage of his listeners are libs. They listen to him to start their day so they can talk about him the rest of the day. Me... I can only handle about 5 minutes.


I swear I don’t listen to him at all. His blurbs pop up everywhere so I see about 3 minutes a month. If libs listen to him, I’m not aware...except maybe lefty websites that like to wind people up. For example, the right spends more time on Saul Alinsky the last 10 years than the left has spent in 50!


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I swear I don’t listen to him at all. His blurbs pop up everywhere so I see about 3 minutes a month. If libs listen to him, I’m not aware...except maybe lefty websites that like to wind people up. For example, the right spends more time on Saul Alinsky the last 10 years than the left has spent in 50!


So if you don't listen to him then how do you know what he talks about? I was not an HRC fan nor an Obama fan but I did listen to them. That's how I decided that I couldn't support them. If I were to just listen to sound bites, other peoples opinions or the internet then I'm not making an informed decision.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So if you don't listen to him then how do you know what he talks about? I was not an HRC fan nor an Obama fan but I did listen to them. That's how I decided that I couldn't support them. If I were to just listen to sound bites, other peoples opinions or the internet then I'm not making an informed decision.


You are comparing a wealthy radio huckster to a president, for obtaining viewpoints? Impressive analogy. 
It's impossible not to bump into Limbaugh or Levin or O'Reilly (who I actually did watch, from time-to-time) or Christian radio if you're paying attention. The themes are clear. I do not pretend to know where Limbaugh is, or isn't, in line with Trump on any issues, though. I watched Beck change to a different kind of nutjob, but I don't know many specifics. It's all poison, but it sells big-time and they get rich.
As Ted Koppel said to Hannity, it's "bad for the country."


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You are comparing a wealthy radio huckster to a president, for obtaining viewpoints? Impressive analogy.
> It's impossible not to bump into Limbaugh or Levin or O'Reilly (who I actually did watch, from time-to-time) or Christian radio if you're paying attention. The themes are clear. I do not pretend to know where Limbaugh is, or isn't, in line with Trump on any issues, though. I watched Beck change to a different kind of nutjob, but I don't know many specifics. It's all poison, but it sells big-time and they get rich.
> As Ted Koppel said to Hannity, it's "bad for the country."


Really? Comparing Rush to HRC is a great analogy.  Yea, I agree. HRC was pure poison...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Delingpole: Scott Pruitt Is a Hero, Unlike Some of His EPA Predecessors
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/06/delingpole-scott-pruitt-is-a-hero-unlike-some-of-his-epa-predecessors/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwizmfSji6jaAhUp5oMKHbfjARYQqUMINDAB&usg=AOvVaw2uIchYT1f-CruEqJnoPSZY&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Delingpole: Scott Pruitt Is a Hero, Unlike Some of His EPA Predecessors
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/06/delingpole-scott-pruitt-is-a-hero-unlike-some-of-his-epa-predecessors/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwizmfSji6jaAhUp5oMKHbfjARYQqUMINDAB&usg=AOvVaw2uIchYT1f-CruEqJnoPSZY&ampcf=1


Is this his eulogy from the dumbshit brigade?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Delingpole: Scott Pruitt Is a Hero, Unlike Some of His EPA Predecessors
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/06/delingpole-scott-pruitt-is-a-hero-unlike-some-of-his-epa-predecessors/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwizmfSji6jaAhUp5oMKHbfjARYQqUMINDAB&usg=AOvVaw2uIchYT1f-CruEqJnoPSZY&ampcf=1


There is a history and many proven reasons behind the regulations and work of the EPA that were meant for the better good of all. Pruitt, doing the bidding of Trump is undermining those things for the good of a few.

. . .  of course nutters, Pruitt and Trump included, don't do or know history and will make the same mistakes that were made and then fixed decades ago. 

Maybe Trump's motto should be, "To the Detriment of the many for the Profit of the Few!"


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a history and many proven reasons behind the regulations and work of the EPA that were meant for the better good of all. Pruitt, doing the bidding of Trump is undermining those things for the good of a few.
> 
> . . .  of course nutters, Pruitt and Trump included, don't do or know history and will make the same mistakes that were made and then fixed decades ago.
> 
> Maybe Trump's motto should be, "To the Detriment of the many for the Profit of the Few!"



*Cite the mistakes being made by Scott Pruitt with the EPA as per your diatribe.....!*

*Otherwise you are just the A Typical Liberal Blowhard as usual.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Cite the mistakes being made by Scott Pruitt with the EPA as per your diatribe.....!*
> 
> *Otherwise you are just the A Typical Liberal Blowhard as usual.*


https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/8/14/16142150/scott-pruitt-epa-secrecy-republican


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/8/14/16142150/scott-pruitt-epa-secrecy-republican


So he's using the tried and true Obama care method... secretive and best kept hidden.
Only no one is lying about it.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2018)

Pruitt and t had a tough time getting Congress to agree to cut the EPA budget, so P is effectively do the same thing by spending the agency's money on other things, like his security detail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Pruitt and t had a tough time getting Congress to agree to cut the EPA budget, so P is effectively do the same thing by spending the agency's money on other things, like his security detail.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And?


I love how you sit there like a small dumb child wanting everything spelled out for you letter by letter . . . then attempt to portray yourself as actually 'in the know'.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you sit there like a small dumb child wanting everything spelled out for you letter by letter . . . then attempt to portray yourself as actually 'in the know'.


That's not hard around these parts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/8/14/16142150/scott-pruitt-epa-secrecy-republican


I don't recall Hillary recieving the Golden Padlock Award?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you sit there like a small dumb child wanting everything spelled out for you letter by letter . . . then attempt to portray yourself as actually 'in the know'.


What I do know is that a 97% consensus says that the EPA has done a fine job and Pruitt can save the tax payer some money by reducing the number of EPA employees, once necessary, to gain the 97% consensus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you sit there like a small dumb child wanting everything spelled out for you letter by letter . . . then attempt to portray yourself as actually 'in the know'.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/4/3/17187606/fossil-fuel-supply

*It’s time to think seriously about cutting off the supply of fossil fuels*
*A new paper makes the case for supply-side climate policy.*


Perhaps the climate nutters should be cutting off their supply of fossil fuels instead of the constant lip service they try to sell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/4/3/17187606/fossil-fuel-supply
> 
> *It’s time to think seriously about cutting off the supply of fossil fuels*
> *A new paper makes the case for supply-side climate policy.*
> ...


#bethechangeyouwishtoseeintheworld


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #bethechangeyouwishtoseeintheworld


Mahusker Dughandi


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mahusker Dughandi


The climate was great on the bay today.
Did some paddling with my kaikuahine's club.
No climate alarm going off.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The climate was great on the bay today.
> Did some paddling with my kaikuahine's club.
> No climate alarm going off.


It’s called weather. The earth is, of course, heating up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s called weather. The earth is, of course, heating up.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The climate was great on the bay today.
> Did some paddling with my kaikuahine's club.
> No climate alarm going off.


Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s called weather. The earth is, of course, heating up.


Not in Virginia.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a great day.


First time for me on the outriggers.
I have a friend thats been trying to get me on em for years in Oceanside.
I mighta got the bug.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I hope you're right.


your citrus do better in the heat?  Heard heat brings out the sugars in fruits better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> your citrus do better in the heat?  Heard heat brings out the sugars in fruits better.


That, and chicken compost.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> First time for me on the outriggers.
> I have a friend thats been trying to get me on em for years in Oceanside.
> I mighta got the bug.


Awesome!  That's a good work out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s called weather. The earth is, of course, heating up.


News Flash it's been warmer.
It's been cooler....almost cyclical.
Which do you prefer?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> News Flash it's been warmer.
> It's been cooler....almost cyclical.
> Which do you prefer?


Hey, I believe scientists. They inform us. My preference is irrelevant.  Dipshits believe there was massive flooding and Noah saved the animals by building an ark. You’re probably one of them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey, I believe scientists. They inform us. My preference is irrelevant.  Dipshits believe there was massive flooding and Noah saved the animals by building an ark. You’re probably one of them.


Fuck you ass wipe....
I believe in science, I believe the earth is getting warmer.
Nothing I said goes against science ass wipe...
Science and faith are not necessarily opposed...even a a dick head like you should understand that....


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you ass wipe....
> I believe in science, I believe the earth is getting warmer.
> Nothing I said goes against science ass wipe...
> Science and faith are not necessarily opposed...even a a dick head like you should understand that....


That reads like a yes on Noah and the ark.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

espola said:


> That reads like a yes on Noah and the ark.


Oh Magoo..of course it does. 
Faith tells me it happened, but I do have my doubts.
Why x10 brought the arc into conversation is beyond me.
If we were in court an objection regarding relevance would have been entered.

For what it's worth:
*Noah's Ark 'could have happened', scientists say*
New study shows giant boat could have carried all world's species of animal without sinking

The story of Noah may seem like an impossible legend, but scientists have calculated that the Ark could indeed have floated - even with two of every animal on board.

Establishing the precise dimensions of the huge boat based on God's instructions according to The Bible, postgraduate physics students at the University of Leicester worked out that it would have been buoyant enough to be fit for purpose.

Previous studies have estimated that Noah would have been required to save around 35,000 species of animals living at the time on planet Earth....

....Using approximate animal weights and some basic physics principles, they found that such a vessel could have stayed afloat with 70,000 animals on board.

Student Benjamin Jordan, 21, from Bury St Edmonds, told the Telegraph: "Using the dimensions of the Ark and the density of the water, we were able to calculate its buoyancy force, which, according to Archimedes’ principle, is equal to the weight of the volume of fluid the object displaces.

"This meant we were then able to estimate the total mass the Ark could support before the gravitational weight would overcome the buoyancy force, causing the Ark to sink."

His fellow student Thomas Morris, 22, from Chelmsford, said: "You don’t think of the Bible necessarily as a scientifically accurate source of information, so I guess we were quite surprised when we discovered it would work. We’re not proving that it’s true, but the concept would definitely work."

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/noahs-ark-could-have-happened-scientists-say-9234799.html


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh Magoo..of course it does.
> Faith tells me it happened, but I do have my doubts.
> Why x10 brought the arc into conversation is beyond me.
> If we were in court an objection regarding relevance would have been entered.
> ...


Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any on-line dictionary?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any on-line dictionary?


As I said I have doubts..you miss that part of the post?
I'm sure dementia does appear in on line dictionary's
Along with arrogant & pompous and condescending...
You have about 15 more minutes 'till lights out....


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> As I said I have doubts..you miss that part of the post?
> I'm sure dementia does appear in on line dictionary's
> Along with arrogant & pompous and condescending...
> You have about 15 more minutes 'till lights out....


You have really been making a fool of yourself the last couple of days.

Please continue.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You have really been making a fool of yourself the last couple of days.
> 
> Please continue.


I think the gentleman should get out of Oklahoma stat. He's clearly not happy there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey, I believe scientists. They inform us. My preference is irrelevant.  Dipshits believe there was massive flooding and Noah saved the animals by building an ark. You’re probably one of them.


"I believe stuff because smart people tell me its true"

Is this phrase more likely about Noah's Ark or AGW?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "I believe stuff because smart people tell me its true"
> 
> Is this phrase more likely about Noah's Ark or AGW?


Nobody smart believes Noah’s Ark. Hey did you hear the one about the burning bush that was God? Good drugs in those days!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

You certainly have a high opinion of your own intelligence, except when it comes to science.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You certainly have a high opinion of your own intelligence, except when it comes to science.


I have reason to have such a high opinion of it, trust me. As for belief in experts who know more about so many things than I do, that’s a no-brainer. With respect, when you post those studies to oppose climate scientists, I always think of 9/11 “truthers” and the OJ defenders who have very good-sounding “science” to support their points about the buildings being an inside job because they couldn’t fall at that heat or the blood splatters being created by the cops because that’s not how blood splatters. They could be right and a jury even agreed with OJ!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I have reason to have such a high opinion of it, trust me. As for belief in experts who know more about so many things than I do, that’s a no-brainer. With respect, when you post those studies to oppose climate scientists, I always think of 9/11 “truthers” and the OJ defenders who have very good-sounding “science” to support their points about the buildings being an inside job because they couldn’t fall at that heat or the blood splatters being created by the cops because that’s not how blood splatters. They could be right and a jury even agreed with OJ! In those cases, I admit to having “faith” in the experts.


So your answer is AGW.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So your answer is AGW.


I don’t know what AGW is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know what AGW is.


Perfect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know what AGW is.


Nutters like things short and simply, like their women.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters like things short and simply, like their women.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Just for the duck...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just for the duck...


There is no denying that. Keeping the “dumb blonde” stereotype alive. Stacy Dash and Sarah Palin make the dumb blondes look smart!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> There is no denying that. Keeping the “dumb blonde” stereotype alive. Stacy Dash and Sarah Palin make the dumb blondes look smart!


Counselor you are sounding misogynistic at best....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> There is no denying that. Keeping the “dumb blonde” stereotype alive. Stacy Dash and Sarah Palin make the dumb blondes look smart!


At least with some, "dumb blondes" it's an act . . . not so with Palin, she owns it and fans love her for it (makes her 'relatable' to them).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least with some, "dumb blondes" it's an act . . . not so with Palin, she owns it and fans love her for it (makes her 'relatable' to them).


Irony in the morning...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least with some, "dumb blondes" it's an act . . . not so with Palin, she owns it and fans love her for it (makes her 'relatable' to them).


Just watch her tonight on Levin at 7 Fox News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just watch her tonight on Levin at 7 Fox News.


Why? She has no relevance, never has.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> There is no denying that. Keeping the “dumb blonde” stereotype alive. Stacy Dash and Sarah Palin make the dumb blondes look smart!


Of course Trumpies band of nutters brigade don't value intelligence, they value appearance and an alternative viewpoint of their own making.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

There's no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.

The research finds that children with low intelligence are more likely to hold prejudiced attitudes as adults. These findings point to a vicious cycle, according to lead researcher Gordon Hodson, a psychologist at Brock University in Ontario. Low-intelligence adults tend to gravitate toward socially conservative ideologies, the study found. Those ideologies, in turn, stress hierarchy and resistance to change, attitudes that can contribute to prejudice . . .

https://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.
> 
> The research finds that children with low intelligence are more likely to hold prejudiced attitudes as adults. These findings point to a vicious cycle, according to lead researcher Gordon Hodson, a psychologist at Brock University in Ontario. Low-intelligence adults tend to gravitate toward socially conservative ideologies, the study found. Those ideologies, in turn, stress hierarchy and resistance to change, attitudes that can contribute to prejudice . . .
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html


Live science, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? She has no relevance, never has.


Sure she does, she still drives you dummies nuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.
> 
> The research finds that children with low intelligence are more likely to hold prejudiced attitudes as adults. These findings point to a vicious cycle, according to lead researcher Gordon Hodson, a psychologist at Brock University in Ontario. Low-intelligence adults tend to gravitate toward socially conservative ideologies, the study found. Those ideologies, in turn, stress hierarchy and resistance to change, attitudes that can contribute to prejudice . . .
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html


You do know the Democrats party is and always has been the party of racism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure she does, she still drives you dummies nuts.


Like Hillary, the only time she comes to mind is when you bring her up . . . and with Hillary you do that constantly, obsessed much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Hillary, the only time she comes to mind is when you bring her up . . . and with Hillary you do that constantly, obsessed much?


Yes, I guess I am, still can't believe you nominated her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I guess I am, still can't believe you nominated her.


You certainly have a habit of personalizing your politics. "I" had nothing to do with it. Are "you" proud to have the endorsement of Putin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.
> 
> The research finds that children with low intelligence are more likely to hold prejudiced attitudes as adults. These findings point to a vicious cycle, according to lead researcher Gordon Hodson, a psychologist at Brock University in Ontario. Low-intelligence adults tend to gravitate toward socially conservative ideologies, the study found. Those ideologies, in turn, stress hierarchy and resistance to change, attitudes that can contribute to prejudice . . .
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html


You haven't sounded this smart since Nov 7th, you have been extra dumb since though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly have a habit of personalizing your politics. "I" had nothing to do with it. Are "you" proud to have the endorsement of Putin?


Sure thing pal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly have a habit of personalizing your politics. "I" had nothing to do with it. Are "you" proud to have the endorsement of Putin?


Never met the man, Switzerland.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure thing pal.


So "No comment"? Being the big flag waver that you try to be admitting Putin's complicity in Trump's election is something you'd like ignore and look past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So "No comment"? Being the big flag waver that you try to be admitting Putin's complicity in Trump's election is something you'd like ignore and look past.


You are the ones that are trying to oust a sitting president when no crime was committed.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I guess I am, still can't believe you nominated her.


You’ll get over it. I got over you people nominating Goldwater.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the ones that are trying to oust a sitting president when no crime was committed.


You sound like you’re freaking out a bit. There’s a Republican in charge of an investigation of the crime of unlawful tampering with our election process by a foreign power. Did you not know that or do you just like to say stupid shit like Obama isn’t American and the stock market crash is from the spending bill? You really sound like an idiot, but it’s true there are a lot like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You sound like you’re freaking out a bit. There’s a Republican in charge of an investigation of the crime of unlawful tampering with our election process by a foreign power. Did you not know that or do you just like to say stupid shit like Obama isn’t American and the stock market crash is from the spending bill? You really sound like an idiot, but it’s true there are a lot like you.


Have you seen Obama's birth certificate?
I am basing my thinking on how he acts, certainly no real American would try to ruin our country like he did.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you seen Obama's birth certificate?
> I am basing my thinking on how he acts, certainly no real American would try to ruin our country like he did.


8 years, employment and stock market skyrocketed. Very popular president. Great American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 8 years, employment and stock market skyrocketed. Very popular president. Great American.


Wasn't it an Obama guy that said the voters were dumb?


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Pruitt and t had a tough time getting Congress to agree to cut the EPA budget, so P is effectively do the same thing by spending the agency's money on other things, like his security detail.



*You are lying about his security detail....That's been proven False...*
*Next Spola Lie....Coming up !*


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Pruitt and t had a tough time getting Congress to agree to cut the EPA budget, so P is effectively do the same thing by spending the agency's money on other things, like his security detail.


https://www.google.com/search?q=pruitt+security+costs&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=pruitt+security+costs&aqs=chrome..69i57.10292j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 8 years, employment and stock market skyrocketed. Very popular president. Great American.



*Eight year Train Wreck in slow motion that you ignored because you were*
*stuck to Obama's alternate reality profile on " Facebook "....*

*Now that the " Facebook " corruption is being exposed, you and your fellow*
*Lemming are attempting to rewrite History. This time that's not possible *
*because the Internet doesn't delete the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=pruitt+security+costs&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=pruitt+security+costs&aqs=chrome..69i57.10292j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



*SPOLA THE LIAR POSTING LIES.*


*




*


*Pruitt at Rose Bowl, little if no security detail.....The AP article is just a flat out LIE !*


*Chris Wilson ✔  @WilsonWPA *

* *

*This is completely untrue-I sat behind Pruitt at the Rose Bowl. He was with his family, not a group of agents. He left and returned to his seats, during breaks, by himself. https://twitter.com/justinjm1/status/982628769184829441 …*


* 9:25 AM - Apr 7, 2018 · Florida, USA*




*

 1,523 

  1,012 people are talking about this 
*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *SPOLA THE LIAR POSTING LIES.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Spola is a not the gold standard, here or anywhere.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? She has no relevance, never has.


The same can be said about HRC...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Santa Ana winds today, there has never been Santa Anas this late in the season.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *SPOLA THE LIAR POSTING LIES.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


You have the mind of a small stupid child.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am basing my thinking on how he acts, certainly no real American would try to ruin our country like he did.


You're the only fake American trying to make America shitty here...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're the only fake American trying to make America shitty here...


subjective


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're the only fake American trying to make America shitty here...


When Fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag.


I thought it was already here.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag.


...and carrying a cross.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and carrying a cross.


Fascism is too wimpy to carry a cross and so are most of you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fascism is too wimpy to carry a cross and so are most of you people.


Satan is not fighting churches he is joining them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Satan is not fighting churches he is joining them.


So is the Spaghetti monster.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So is the Spaghetti monster.


He has his own church he is not hiding.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 8 years, employment and stock market skyrocketed. Very popular president. Great American.


  5 years of QE bought his popularity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has his own church he is not hiding.


How do you know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you know?


Don't act so fucking stupid, stupid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't act so fucking stupid, stupid.


Yep, he was hiding.  Right inside your church. lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yep, he was hiding.  Right inside your church. lol


All are welcome.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't act so fucking stupid, stupid.





Hüsker Dü said:


> All are welcome.


Is this your sheep garment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this your sheep garment?


Your habit of asking questions about the obvious is well played out.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have the mind of a small stupid child.


*Poor Poor Rat....lashing out because the TRUTH hurts.*

*I'm ten steps ahead of you while resting......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Satan is not fighting churches he is joining them.



*That is down right Low and Disgusting......but what can we expect from a *
*frustrated Democrat....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Scientists discovered 64 pounds of plastic garbage inside a young sperm whale that washed up on a beach in southern Spain in late February and believe the plastic trash killed it.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scientists discovered 64 pounds of plastic garbage inside a young sperm whale that washed up on a beach in southern Spain in late February and believe the plastic trash killed it.


Blue Planet II discussed how plastic in the Ocean is killing whales, etc.  We clearly need a way to get rid of the stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scientists discovered 64 pounds of plastic garbage inside a young sperm whale that washed up on a beach in southern Spain in late February and believe the plastic trash killed it.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Blue Planet II discussed how plastic in the Ocean is killing whales, etc.  We clearly need a way to get rid of the stuff.


Really Fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Blue Planet II discussed how plastic in the Ocean is killing whales, etc.  We clearly need a way to get rid of the stuff.


You mean the program that dizzy claimed showed how everything is fine in the world's oceans?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Really Fake news.


Oh poor baby, reality sucks don't it?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Blue Planet II discussed how plastic in the Ocean is killing whales, etc.  We clearly need a way to get rid of the stuff.



*Put a price on it !*
*Fishing trawlers would round it up in short order !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, reality sucks don't it?



*Moron.....the problem is right outside your backdoor....assuming your *
*residence is not in Venice in a Cardboard shack....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Put a price on it !*
> *Fishing trawlers would round it up in short order !*


Kinda like a carbon tax, we could pay to have it cleaned up, good idea!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Moron.....the problem is right outside your backdoor....assuming your *
> *residence is not in Venice in a Cardboard shack....*


My dog?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My dog?



*You address your dog as " Moron ".....do you spit chew on it's back....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda like a carbon tax, we could pay to have it cleaned up, good idea!


*Please do your research.....*

*Putting a price on it is NOT a tax....*

*Not to mention a plastic field in the ocean the size of*
*Texas is a potential resource to harvest for profit.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Please do your research.....*
> 
> *Putting a price on it is NOT a tax....*
> 
> ...


Who's gonna pay for it?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who's gonna pay for it?


*Zing.....right over your head.*

*Harvest*
*Profit*
*Resource*

*Poor Rat........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your habit of asking questions about the obvious is well played out.


We canʻt all be know it alls like you.  So we ask questions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Zing.....right over your head.*
> 
> *Harvest*
> *Profit*
> ...


Making shit up again to fill your make believe world with I see, good luck with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We canʻt all be know it alls like you.  So we ask questions.


Who's we?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Making shit up again to fill your make believe world with I see, good luck with that.



*Fuck ...you are a Stupid Mutha Phucka.....*

*I really mean that dumb ass.....*

*



*
*The Ocean Cleanup will begin extracting plastic from the Pacific in 2018
           
Alice Morby | 18 May 2017 
*
A major initiative aiming to rid a rubbish-riddled area of the Pacific Ocean from its discarded plastic will begin work within the next 12 months.


The Ocean Cleanup foundation, initiated by Dutch engineering student Boyan Slat when he was just 20 years old, announced the development at an event in Utrecht earlier this month.


Slat said the first major operation will begin in 2018 in an area known as the Great Pacific Garbage Patch – a swirling vortex of mainly plastic waste located in the northern part of the Pacific Ocean.

The team will use a floating barrier to slowly push the plastic to shore. This update of the initial design, which was recognised at the Designs of The Year awards in 2015, will be weighted to move with the current instead of fixed to the sea bed. *Once ashore, the waste plastic would be recycled and turned into sellable products to help fund the project.*


"We thought what if instead of fixing the system to the seabed, we fixed it to this deeper water level where the current isn't as strong," said Slat. "The system would start to drift – but that's entirely okay because as long as it moves slower than the plastic we will collect plastic."


"The elegance of the design is that we managed to make it even simpler," he added. "It's just one barrier, one anchor, two lines connecting them and a central passive collection point for the plastic."

A series of these buoyant barriers will be deployed to speed up the process. Slat believes the new system will be more cost-efficient and effective, potentially reducing the predicted initial cleanup period from 10 years to five.

He also acknowledged its improved longevity, as the floating device wouldn't have to withstand the force of the ocean pushing against it.

"It would mean that we wouldn't need to go down to four and a half kilometres of depth, it would mean that we wouldn't need to understand the seabed composition, and it would mean that the system isn't fixed in one direction, but is free to drift and orient itself exactly in the direction the plastic is coming from," he said.

Testing is scheduled to start off the American west coast by the end of 2017. The first deployment in the Great Pacific Garbage Patch will happen in the first half of 2018 – two years ahead of schedule.

Slat first came up with the Ocean Cleanup idea in 2011 when he was 16, after a diving holiday in Greece where he saw a huge amount of plastic waste in the water. He developed this into a school project, which was given an award by Delft's University of Technology.

His organisation now has over 100 volunteers, including scientists and engineers, and is supported by 15 other institutions.

Ocean plastic is a growing concern among both environmentalists and designers, who have created products to help raise awareness of the problem and proposed a variety of solutions.

Adidas' longstanding collaboration with Parley for the Oceans has seen them create a collection of swimwear made from upcycled fishing nets and debris, as well as trainers with uppers made using recycled plastic recovered from the sea.

An Australian duo created a floating rubbish bin that filters litter from marinas, while Brodie Neill constructed a table from tiny pieces of plastic that have been salvaged from beaches around the world.

Images by Erwin Zwart/The Ocean Cleanup.




*Sellable products Dumbass Rat......*
*Sellable Products !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who's we?


Us, that's who we iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

California Is Suing Pruitt For Cutting Companies Loose From Strangling Emissions Regs
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/10/california-epa-once-in-always-in/&ved=0ahUKEwiY66fTibLaAhUI7IMKHbduCpUQqUMIMTAA&usg=AOvVaw0udaHqYJADNdhGtuGLwwFP&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California Is Suing Pruitt For Cutting Companies Loose From Strangling Emissions Regs
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/10/california-epa-once-in-always-in/&ved=0ahUKEwiY66fTibLaAhUI7IMKHbduCpUQqUMIMTAA&usg=AOvVaw0udaHqYJADNdhGtuGLwwFP&ampcf=1


_"Administrator Pruitt must be recused from any involvement in the EPA's attempt to repeal the Clean Power Plan," *said Attorney General Becerra*. "He has made a name for himself as someone who will do everything in his power to axe this important environmental policy, and he cannot credibly claim to have an open mind about it. His words speak for themselves. *The Clean Power Plan would reduce coal and gas-fired power plant emissions by 16 percent by 2030, while avoiding 3,500 premature deaths per year. This is what Administrator Pruitt is against. He ought to do his job and protect our environment instead of catering to the fossil fuel industry.”*_
_*
https://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-becerra-epa-administrator-pruitt-should-be-recused-attempt*_


I'd like to see Becerra stop catering to the fossil fuel industry himself and see if he can live for even one day without using fossil fuel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Us, that's who we iz.


He ask way too many questions..........splash


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _"Administrator Pruitt must be recused from any involvement in the EPA's attempt to repeal the Clean Power Plan," *said Attorney General Becerra*. "He has made a name for himself as someone who will do everything in his power to axe this important environmental policy, and he cannot credibly claim to have an open mind about it. His words speak for themselves. *The Clean Power Plan would reduce coal and gas-fired power plant emissions by 16 percent by 2030, while avoiding 3,500 premature deaths per year. This is what Administrator Pruitt is against. He ought to do his job and protect our environment instead of catering to the fossil fuel industry.”
> 
> https://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-becerra-epa-administrator-pruitt-should-be-recused-attempt*_
> 
> ...


These bureaucrats in California have been unopposed in their leftist zealotry for so long, they actually believe they run the entire country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _"Administrator Pruitt must be recused from any involvement in the EPA's attempt to repeal the Clean Power Plan," *said Attorney General Becerra*. "He has made a name for himself as someone who will do everything in his power to axe this important environmental policy, and he cannot credibly claim to have an open mind about it. His words speak for themselves. *The Clean Power Plan would reduce coal and gas-fired power plant emissions by 16 percent by 2030, while avoiding 3,500 premature deaths per year. This is what Administrator Pruitt is against. He ought to do his job and protect our environment instead of catering to the fossil fuel industry.”
> 
> https://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-becerra-epa-administrator-pruitt-should-be-recused-attempt*_
> 
> ...


"open mind"
Too funny.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _"Administrator Pruitt must be recused from any involvement in the EPA's attempt to repeal the Clean Power Plan," *said Attorney General Becerra*. "He has made a name for himself as someone who will do everything in his power to axe this important environmental policy, and he cannot credibly claim to have an open mind about it. His words speak for themselves. *The Clean Power Plan would reduce coal and gas-fired power plant emissions by 16 percent by 2030, while avoiding 3,500 premature deaths per year. This is what Administrator Pruitt is against. He ought to do his job and protect our environment instead of catering to the fossil fuel industry.”
> 
> https://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-becerra-epa-administrator-pruitt-should-be-recused-attempt*_
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the resistance to catalytic converters, which completely saved So Cal's air, by the likes of Pruitt and those he serves? Thank God Californians had the political will to force that on car makers. i guess you people were on the car makers' side. Not me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine the resistance to catalytic converters, which completely saved So Cal's air, by the likes of Pruitt and those he serves? Thank God Californians had the political will to force that on car makers.


Catalytic converters are a good thing. We all agree on that.
They were developed when the EPA was in its rightful position of watchdog. The EPA has its place, but that place is not above or unaccountable to the people it serves.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Catalytic converters are a good thing. We all agree on that.
> They were developed when the EPA was in its rightful position of watchdog. The EPA has its place, but that place is not above or unaccountable to the people it serves.


It’s much simpler than the argument about accountability. California always had more stringent standards than the rest of the country and was the first to require cars to have the converters, against strong opposition. Today, as we see, those regulations are now strongly resisted by this administration and this type of thinking would never have gotten us clean air regulations at all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s much simpler than the argument about accountability. California always had more stringent standards than the rest of the country and was the first to require cars to have the converters, against strong opposition. Today, as we see, those regulations are now strongly resisted by this administration and this type of thinking would never have gotten us clean air regulations at all.


The EPA, like CARB in California have become too powerful. The mission to protect the environment is worthy, but not to the extent that all other considerations evaporate.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The EPA, like CARB in California have become too powerful. The mission to protect the environment is worthy, but not to the extent that all other considerations evaporate.


What other considerations? Clean air and water vs. cheaper cars? I take clean air. It worked, too!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What other considerations? Clean air and water vs. cheaper cars? I take clean air. It worked, too!


You dont believe an unaccountable bureaucracy is antithetical to our republic. I get that.
I disagree.
We can have clean air and water, and a democratic republic that holds every finger of government accountable as well.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont believe an unaccountable bureaucracy is antithetical to our republic. I get that.
> I disagree.
> We can have clean air and water, and a democratic republic that holds every finger of government accountable as well.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine the resistance to catalytic converters, which completely saved So Cal's air, by the likes of Pruitt and those he serves? Thank God Californians had the political will to force that on car makers. i guess you people were on the car makers' side. Not me.


"Imagine" that.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont believe an unaccountable bureaucracy is antithetical to our republic. I get that.
> I disagree.
> We can have clean air and water, and a democratic republic that holds every finger of government accountable as well.


Nope. You simply are in the side that says corporations should be unregulated and therefore their view of how restrictive the regulations should be would control. As I say, we here in CA have the financial and political clout to be more stringent in our protections than a guy who is from an oil-based economy state (Pruitt from OK), who doesn’t believe that emissions contribute to climate change. You can dress it up all you want about accountability and democracy, but it’s really that simple. Pruitt is the bureaucracy and you’re on his side.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2018)

*Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. You simply are in the side that says corporations should be unregulated and therefore their view of how restrictive the regulations should be would control. As I say, we here in CA have the financial and political clout to be more stringent in our protections than a guy who is from an oil-based economy state (Pruitt from OK), who doesn’t believe that emissions contribute to climate change. You can dress it up all you want about accountability and democracy, but it’s really that simple. Pruitt is the bureaucracy and you’re on his side.


Please list the corporations which are "unregulated" so we can go case by case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. You simply are in the side that says corporations should be unregulated and therefore their view of how restrictive the regulations should be would control. As I say, we here in CA have the financial and political clout to be more stringent in our protections than a guy who is from an oil-based economy state (Pruitt from OK), who doesn’t believe that emissions contribute to climate change. You can dress it up all you want about accountability and democracy, but it’s really that simple. Pruitt is the bureaucracy and you’re on his side.


Who's your nanny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who's your nanny.


It appears to be the state.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It appears to be the state.


My state cleaned up my air. For that I am happy. If you’re against it, you lose! But you can call it your nanny if you want. I don’t.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My state cleaned up my air. For that I am happy. If you’re against it, you lose! But you can call it your nanny if you want. I don’t.


When catalytic converters were first required so only a few cars had them yet, on smoggy LA days the exhaust from those cars had less NOX  pollutants than the air they were taking in.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2018)

Cafe standards and emission standards are not the same.
Who exactly is proposing we relax emission standards?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine the resistance to catalytic converters, which completely saved So Cal's air, by the likes of Pruitt and those he serves? Thank God Californians had the political will to force that on car makers. i guess you people were on the car makers' side. Not me.


You people always assume that car makers want to kill the masses that just happens to be the reason theyʻre in business in the first place.  Not a sustainable business plan.  Youʻre welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. You simply are in the side that says corporations should be unregulated and therefore their view of how restrictive the regulations should be would control. As I say, we here in CA have the financial and political clout to be more stringent in our protections than a guy who is from an oil-based economy state (Pruitt from OK), who doesn’t believe that emissions contribute to climate change. You can dress it up all you want about accountability and democracy, but it’s really that simple. Pruitt is the bureaucracy and you’re on his side.


You are a dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My state cleaned up my air. For that I am happy. If you’re against it, you lose! But you can call it your nanny if you want. I don’t.


You are an idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s much simpler than the argument about accountability. California always had more stringent standards than the rest of the country and was the first to require cars to have the converters, against strong opposition. Today, as we see, those regulations are now strongly resisted by this administration and this type of thinking would never have gotten us clean air regulations at all.


And now that it has, those regulations are obsolete and CC manufacturers continuosly lobby congre$$ to make sure CCʻs are required for all cars because that industry has a profit motive.  California has more stringent regs because it has a much larger population, more cars, etc., etc.  One would think that these and other points need not be explained to you smart people.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And now that it has, those regulations are obsolete and CC manufacturers continuosly lobby congre$$ to make sure CCʻs are required for all cars because that industry has a profit motive.  California has more stringent regs because it has a much larger population, more cars, etc., etc.  One would think that these and other points need not be explained to you smart people.


Catalytic converters are obsolete?


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And now that it has, those regulations are obsolete


Idiot


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. You simply are in the side that says corporations should be unregulated and therefore their view of how restrictive the regulations should be would control. As I say, we here in CA have the financial and political clout to be more stringent in our protections than a guy who is from an oil-based economy state (Pruitt from OK), who doesn’t believe that emissions contribute to climate change. You can dress it up all you want about accountability and democracy, but it’s really that simple. Pruitt is the bureaucracy and you’re on his side.


Arenʻt you making the argument that Pruitt is less bureaucracy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Catalytic converters are obsolete?


No, reading is obsolete.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Idiot


Does your motorcycle have a Cat Converter?  Better for Blondie ya know.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does your motorcycle have a Cat Converter?  Better for Blondie ya know.


It's better that you fantasize then face your stupidity


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Arenʻt you making the argument that Pruitt is less bureaucracy?


The idiot doesn't know what he iz trying to say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

California Is Suing Trump For Killing A Policy That Essentially Locked Up Factories In Regulations Forever 
Energy | Tim Pearce


'Unconscionable'


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's better that you fantasize then face your stupidity


than


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> These bureaucrats in California have been unopposed in their leftist zealotry for so long, they actually believe they run the entire country.


Leeches


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Leeches


The Country would be better off with our "Leeches" then the current power structure...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> than


Classic


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Country would be better off with our "Leeches" then the current power structure...


Shocking opinion.  Classic too.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking opinion.  Classic too.


Why do you hate our great State and Nation....


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> These bureaucrats in California have been unopposed in their leftist zealotry for so long, they actually believe they run the entire country.


1. Of course we lead the country. 2. That’s why we were first with catalytic converters, which you say you support. 
Maybe you’re a bit confused here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why do you hate our great State and Nation....


Why do you beat your wife?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 1. Of course we lead the country.


In homelessness?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s why we were first with catalytic converters, which you say you support.


Cali was first with CC’s?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why do you hate our great State and Nation....


Where on earth did you get the idea that conservatives are against clean air and water?


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where on earth did you get the idea that conservatives are against clean air and water?


They spend all day trying to roll back regulations idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> They spend all day trying to roll back regulations idiot.


You should have listened to me when I told you to buy a really good couch, obviously you are spending many nights on it, otherwise you wouldn't be so angry all the time.
You are lucky she doesn't kick your limped dick having ass out.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should have listened to me when I told you to buy a really good couch, obviously you are spending many nights on it, otherwise you wouldn't be so angry all the time.
> You are lucky she doesn't kick your limped dick having ass out.


Bingo, I must have hit the right button...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Bingo, I must have hit the right button...


You didn't hit anything.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't hit anything.


Bullshit, whenever you go at the family, I know your pussy ass got all coiled up...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> They spend all day trying to roll back regulations idiot.


Is your water still flowing? Are you wearing an oxygen mask yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't hit anything.


Heʻs a little spooled up today isnʻt he.  Blondie must be ignoring him.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _"Administrator Pruitt must be recused from any involvement in the EPA's attempt to repeal the Clean Power Plan," *said Attorney General Becerra*. "He has made a name for himself as someone who will do everything in his power to axe this important environmental policy, and he cannot credibly claim to have an open mind about it. His words speak for themselves. *The Clean Power Plan would reduce coal and gas-fired power plant emissions by 16 percent by 2030, while avoiding 3,500 premature deaths per year. This is what Administrator Pruitt is against. He ought to do his job and protect our environment instead of catering to the fossil fuel industry.”
> 
> https://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-becerra-epa-administrator-pruitt-should-be-recused-attempt*_
> 
> ...



*Xavier Becerra is a calculating lunatic....he has started more political fires in this state to*
*cover for his criminal actions involving the Debbie Wasserman Schultz/Awan Bros scandal*
*since it was revealed.....*


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is your water still flowing? Are you wearing an oxygen mask yet?


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> They spend all day trying to roll back regulations idiot.



*Now you have told an even BIGGER LIE for today 04/11/2018 !*

*Let's see if you can top that before your democratic troll run for the*
*day is over......*

*By the way, are you still on unemployment/federal assistance ?*

*There's NO Employer west of the Rockies who would support your*
*posting habits.....well maybe a Govt position in a dark room.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, whenever you go at the family, I know your pussy ass got all coiled up...


Wrong , again, but you know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

*Delingpole: Climate Alarmists Maul Inconvenient Polar Bear Expert*
372
Email
Google+
Twitter






Reuters/Geoff York/WWF
by James Delingpole11 Apr 20181,154

11 Apr, 2018 11 Apr, 2018
*Susan Crockford is a polar bear expert with a message that climate alarmists don’t want to hear: polar bear populations are thriving and are certainly in no danger from thinning summer sea ice supposedly caused by ‘man-made global warming.’*
*Delingpole: Climate Alarmists Maul Inconvenient Polar Bear Expert
[URL='http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/11/delingpole-climate-alarmists-maul-inconvenient-polar-bear-expert/#'][URL='http://api.addthis.com/oexchange/0.8/forward/google_plusone_share/offer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.breitbart.com%2Fbig-government%2F2018%2F04%2F11%2Fdelingpole-climate-alarmists-maul-inconvenient-polar-bear-expert%2F&pubid=ra-536db77a775cf072&text=Delingpole%3A+Climate+Alarmists+Maul+Inconvenient+Polar+Bear+Expert'][URL='http://api.addthis.com/oexchange/0.8/forward/twitter/offer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.breitbart.com%2Fbig-government%2F2018%2F04%2F11%2Fdelingpole-climate-alarmists-maul-inconvenient-polar-bear-expert%2F&pubid=ra-536db77a775cf072&text=Delingpole%3A+Climate+Alarmists+Maul+Inconvenient+Polar+Bear+Expert&shortener=bitly']  http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/11/delingpole-climate-alarmists-maul-inconvenient-polar-bear-expert/[/URL][/URL][/URL]*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cali was first with CC’s?


Yes. It was controversial at the time...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Delingpole: Climate Alarmists Maul Inconvenient Polar Bear Expert*
> 372
> Email
> Google+
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.desmogblog.com/heartland-payments-university-victoria-professor-susan-crockford-probed?amp


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.nytimes.com/2018/04/10/climate/polar-bears-climate-deniers.amp.html


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Delingpole: Climate Alarmists Maul Inconvenient Polar Bear Expert*
> 372
> Email
> Google+
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Thief.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is your water still flowing? Are you wearing an oxygen mask yet?


Is that the point at which you believe concern should set in?


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the point at which you believe concern should set in?



*Rat's 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Logic.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where on earth did you get the idea that conservatives are against clean air and water?


Because it fits his lefty narrative...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Bingo, I must have hit the right button...


Why is it your always trying to give yourself props? I know why... it's because nobody else will.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the point at which you believe concern should set in?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where on earth did you get the idea that conservatives are against clean air and water?


Flint, MI. ?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a dope.


Obvi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> When catalytic converters were first required so only a few cars had them yet, on smoggy LA days the exhaust from those cars had less NOX  pollutants than the air they were taking in.


You sure about that?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sure about that?


Article in the Auto Club magazine years ago.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Article in the Auto Club magazine years ago.


I'll take that as a "no".


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a "no".


Of course you will.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> When catalytic converters were first required so only a few cars had them yet, *on smoggy LA days the exhaust from those cars had less NOX  pollutants than the air they were taking in.*


Sounds like a great sales pitch for a CC manufacturer trying to get a large contract with a large car manufacturer


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a great sales pitch for a CC manufacturer trying to get a large contract with a large car manufacturer


Politics forced them on car manufacturers. Uh, that’s the point of this conversation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Politics forced them on car manufacturers. Uh, that’s the point of this conversation.


Profit forced them on car manufacturers.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Profit forced them on car manufacturers.


The opposite of profit. Oh wait, you probably believe that the CC lobby prevailed over the auto manufacturers. Like the people who believe that government-funded scientists are a stronger financial force than energy companies. I get it now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The opposite of profit. Oh wait, you probably believe that the CC lobby prevailed over the auto manufacturers. Like the people who believe that government-funded scientists are a stronger financial force than energy companies. I get it now.


Prevailed?  They just pass that cost on to the buyer.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Prevailed?  They just pass that cost on to the buyer.


Of course they do - just like they pass on the cost of seat belts, safety glass, split braking system, etc - unless of course you drive a 1950 model.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Article in the Auto Club magazine years ago.


That article was before or after the article regarding Lee's order to shoot all Union officers on sight?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Yes a one page cut and paste from a non-peer reviewed rightwing nutter webpage... that totally settles it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes a one page cut and paste from a non-peer reviewed rightwing nutter webpage... that totally settles it.


Settles what?


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

403 pages of debunked nutter nonsense...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> 403 pages of debunked nutter nonsense...


Is the IPCC assessment of sea level rise "debunked nutter nonsense"?


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is the IPCC assessment of sea level rise "debunked nutter nonsense"?


Of what relevance is the "IPCC assessment of sea level rise" to my assertion that nutters here present bullshit quite often?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Of what relevance is the "IPCC assessment of sea level rise" ?


Thats what I posted.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats what I posted.


Well you found it on the internet so it must be true!  You're so smart Ricky.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats what I posted.


I've seen 403 pages of what you post...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You're so smart Ricky.


I do ok with the simple tool box God gave me.
Thank you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> I've seen 403 pages of what you post...


Was the sea level higher or lower in the holocene than it is today?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was the sea level higher or lower in the holocene than it is today?


Do you have a point... or is all this build up just going to lead to another cut an paste?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you have a point... or is all this build up just going to lead to another cut an paste?


Lets see how smart you are.
What do you think would be the point?


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was the sea level higher or lower in the holocene than it is today?


Relevance to you posting nonsense?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Relevance to you posting nonsense?


Its ok if you dont know.
Just say, "I dont know".


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its ok if you dont know.
> Just say, "I dont know".


It's not a relevant data point and says nothing about 403 pages of bullshit and lies posted here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's not a relevant data point and says nothing about 403 pages of bullshit and lies posted here.


What is not a relevant data point?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its ok if you dont know.
> Just say, "I dont know".



Like I've got shit to do today, but part of me feels like I'm owed the joy of watching you guys melt down before me eyes as you come to realize that Trump scammed you guys and is going to hand the democrats control of the government... 

I tried to warn you Ricky.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Like I've got shit to do today, but part of me feels like I'm owed the joy of watching you guys melt down before me eyes as you come to realize that Trump scammed you guys and is going to hand the democrats control of the government...
> 
> I tried to warn you Ricky.


Melting?
Who's melting?
Do tell......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is not a relevant data point?


Nice of you to try to include Lambchops in an adult conversation....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice of you to try to include Lambchops in an adult conversation....


Im a giver.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Of course you will.


*You don't know the difference between Cow Farts and Car Parts......*

*




*

*




*



*Here's Jerry's AQMD solution......*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes a one page cut and paste from a non-peer reviewed rightwing nutter webpage... that totally settles it.



*And your drivel is " Peer " reviewed.....San Quentin peers..*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes a one page cut and paste from a non-peer reviewed rightwing nutter webpage... that totally settles it.


I am writing this section because we have a proxy proposal regarding climate change to consider at this year’s annual meeting. The sponsor would like us to provide a report on the dangers that this change might present to our insurance operation and explain how we are responding to these threats.

*It seems highly likely to me that climate change poses a major problem for the planet. I say “highly likely” rather than “certain” because I have no scientific aptitude and remember well the dire predictions of most “experts” about Y2K. It would be foolish, however, for me or anyone to demand 100% proof of huge forthcoming damage to the world if that outcome seemed at all possible and if prompt action had even a small chance of thwarting the danger.*

*This issue bears a similarity to Pascal’s Wager on the Existence of God. *Pascal, it may be recalled, argued that if there were only a tiny probability that God truly existed, it made sense to behave as if He did because the rewards could be infinite whereas the lack of belief risked eternal misery. Likewise, if there is only a 1% chance the planet is heading toward a truly major disaster and delay means passing a point of no return, inaction now is foolhardy. Call this Noah’s Law: If an ark may be essential for survival, begin building it today, no matter how cloudless the skies appear.

It’s understandable that the sponsor of the proxy proposal believes Berkshire is especially threatened by climate change because we are a huge insurer, covering all sorts of risks. The sponsor may worry that property losses will skyrocket because of weather changes. And such worries might, in fact, be warranted if we wrote ten- or twenty-year policies at fixed prices. But insurance policies are customarily written for one year and repriced annually to reflect changing exposures. Increased possibilities of loss translate promptly into increased premiums.

*Think back to 1951 when I first became enthused about GEICO. The company’s average loss-per-policy was then about $30 annually. Imagine your reaction if I had predicted then that in 2015 the loss costs would increase to about $1,000 per policy. Wouldn’t such skyrocketing losses prove disastrous, you might ask? Well, no.

Over the years, inflation has caused a huge increase in the cost of repairing both the cars and the humans involved in accidents. But these increased costs have been promptly matched by increased premiums. So, paradoxically, the upward march in loss costs has made insurance companies far more valuable. If costs had remained unchanged, Berkshire would now own an auto insurer doing $600 million of business annually rather than one doing $23 billion.*

*Up to now, climate change has not produced more frequent nor more costly hurricanes nor other weather- related events covered by insurance. As a consequence, U.S. super-cat rates have fallen steadily in recent years, which is why we have backed away from that business. If super-cats become costlier and more frequent, the likely – though far from certain – effect on Berkshire’s insurance business would be to make it larger and more profitable.

As a citizen, you may understandably find climate change keeping you up nights. As a homeowner in a low-lying area, you may wish to consider moving. But when you are thinking only as a shareholder of a major insurer, climate change should not be on your list of worries.

Berkshire Hathaway Shareholder Meeting
February 27, 2016

Warren E. Buffett Chairman of the Board

*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes a one page cut and paste from a non-peer reviewed rightwing nutter webpage... that totally settles it.


Don't worry.  Just cling to the 97% consensus and It'll all be good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes a one page cut and paste from a non-peer reviewed rightwing nutter webpage... that totally settles it.


Pretty much the story behind every right-wing nutter argument they have.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't worry.  Just cling to the 97% consensus and It'll all be good.


We don't have to cling to anything.  When the majority of the Phds in Science say something is likely, we simply listen and act accordingly.  It's idiots like you who prefer to think they're smarter then our Scientific community.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> We don't have to cling to anything.  When the majority of the Phds in Science say something is likely, we simply listen and act accordingly.  It's idiots like you who prefer to think they're smarter then our Scientific community.


Yeah, Wez, you still clinging to that notion that the earth revolves around the sun?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, Wez, you still clinging to that notion that the earth revolves around the sun?


You may have stumbled onto something there.
The sun.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, Wez, you still clinging to that notion that the earth revolves around the sun?









*You are very insignificant xyz......try thinking BIG !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> We don't have to cling to anything.  When the majority of the Phds in Science say something is likely, we simply listen and act accordingly.  It's idiots like you who prefer to think they're smarter then our Scientific community.


What if we act more accordingly than you do? What if we don't exhibit IPD, "_where sufferers are not able to deal with everyday events without becoming emotional, angry"_...?  And BTW, sounds like you're "clinging to it" along with your consumption of fossil fuels.  But the earth around the sun is fairly established as evidenced by a gorgeous day in San Diego.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You may have stumbled onto something there.
> The sun.


I'm surprised he hasn't crisped up yet given his convictions about catastrophic GW.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't crisped up yet given his convictions about catastrophic GW.


*He's in a Bathtub accompanied by a Yellow Duck playing Tolio with Bob.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Too funny,


Environmentalist Burns Himself to Death to Protest Fossil Fuels - Timothy Meads
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/04/14/environmentalist-burns-himself-to-death-to-protest-fossil-fuels-n2471020?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjIhv-JlrvaAhVsja0KHaUrB38QqUMINzAC&usg=AOvVaw3iiGEfh-L2WuWx2b90538w&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too funny,
> 
> 
> Environmentalist Burns Himself to Death to Protest Fossil Fuels - Timothy Meads
> ...


I wonder how the alarmist nutters feel about promoting a message with so much conviction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wonder how the alarmist nutters feel about promoting a message with so much conviction.


Im impressed.


----------



## Wez (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What if we act more accordingly than you do?


You don't, we have 405 pages here that prove it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wonder how the alarmist nutters feel about promoting a message with so much conviction.


They will need to have conviction explained.
Let's just call them what they are, sideliners.
Looks like we are up to 4%.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They will need to have conviction explained.
> Let's just call them what they are, sideliners.
> Looks like we are up to 4%.


If they had true conviction, all climate monks would light themselves on fire.
( in an enclosure properly filtered to prevent any co2 from escaping into the atmosphere)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If they had true conviction, all climate monks would light themselves on fire.
> ( in an enclosure properly filtered to prevent any co2 from escaping into the atmosphere)


Of all the things you are afraid of, this, is what scares you most, people concerned about the welfare of the planet for future generations . . . selfish much?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of all the things you are afraid of, this, is what scares you most, people concerned about the welfare of the planet for future generations . . . selfish much?


Im too scared to be selfish right now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> You don't, we have 405 pages here that prove it.


Should be easy for you to quote at least one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of all the things you are afraid of, this, is what scares you most, people concerned about the welfare of the planet for future generations . . . selfish much?


Everyone of your post is fracked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If they had true conviction, all climate monks would light themselves on fire.
> ( in an enclosure properly filtered to prevent any co2 from escaping into the atmosphere)


Wonder if there will be any copy cats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should be easy for you to quote at least one.


You mean as opposed to the crickets that ensue when you or one of your little playmates is asked to do the same? Disingenuous much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wonder if there will be any copy cats.


Liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean as opposed to the crickets that ensue when you or one of your little playmates is asked to do the same? Disingenuous much?


Nice dodge.  I'm expecting the same from motorcycle boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice dodge.  I'm expecting the same from motorcycle boy.


How is pointing out the fact you and yours never back any of your statements a, "dodge"? Oh never mind you can't back that statement either just more of the, "I was just fooling around being a clown and you thought I might be serious for once" spin, exhibited by yet another of your catch-phrase slogans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How is pointing out the fact you and yours never back any of your statements a, "dodge"? Oh never mind you can't back that statement either just more of the, "I was just fooling around being a clown and you thought I might be serious for once" spin, exhibited by yet another of your catch-phrase slogans.


Interesting use of the word catch (Hanapaa)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

“If we can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them, they must become happy.”--T.J.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> You don't, we have 405 pages here that prove it.



*Your mentality..........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Poor little lemmings, too bad the left has to take advantage of these mindless, indoctrinated youngsters.

*The March For Science Wasn't About Science. It Was About Leftist Propaganda*


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poor little lemmings, too bad the left has to take advantage of these mindless, indoctrinated youngsters.
> 
> *The March For Science Wasn't About Science. It Was About Leftist Propaganda*


Smart kids, we have a bright future.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

From 'global warming' to 'climate change' to 'climate restoration' - 4/16/18 April 16, 2018"Climate restoration" is the "New Coke" of climate alarmism. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Smart kids, we have a bright future.


Yes, at least until they start paying taxes.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, at least until they start paying taxes.


Then they'll be both smart and productive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Then they'll be both smart and productive.


Hopefully, but that means they will move out of state.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully, but that means they will move out of state.


What the hell are you babbling about, you sound like your talking only to yourself...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How is pointing out the fact you and yours never back any of your statements a, "dodge"? Oh never mind you can't back that statement either just more of the, "I was just fooling around being a clown and you thought I might be serious for once" spin, exhibited by yet another of your catch-phrase slogans.


Show me whatʻs not backed up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poor little lemmings, too bad the left has to take advantage of these mindless, indoctrinated youngsters.
> 
> *The March For Science Wasn't About Science. It Was About Leftist Propaganda*


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> What the hell are you babbling about, you sound like your talking only to yourself...


Let me dumb it down for you, if they are smart like you say, they will move out of this cottin pickin state.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me dumb it down for you, if they are smart like you say, they will move out of this cottin pickin state.


Why do you hate our great State and Nation so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why do you hate our great State and Nation so much?


I don't hate either one, just hate what you libs have done to Ca and are trying to do with the USA.
It iz run by a bunch of libs who don't know or care who lives her and who wants to pay everything for anyone.
My son went to Cabellas [out of state] yesterday, showed his ID and took his new Glock home then and there.
Oh, then there iz the little fact that we are the highest taxed state.
There iz much more, but you wouldn't and don't want to understand.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There iz much more, but you wouldn't and don't want to understand.


I understand you choose to look at a few negatives while our great State has given you so much...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> I understand you choose to look at a few negatives while our great State has given you so much...


There are many good points, but you didn't ask me that question.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are many good points, but you didn't ask me that question.


You spend 100% of your time bashing CA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me dumb it down for you, if they are smart like you say, they will move out of this cottin pickin state.


Im digg'n in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> You spend 100% of your time bashing CA


Well that's funny, I thought I spend all my time being a gay hatin racist?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well that's funny, I thought I spend all my time being a gay hatin racist?


You moonlight'n?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Stay tuned for "climate restoration".
Not kidding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You moonlight'n?


Ask shitface, he knows me better than me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

The Murder of Eagles
ELISE COOPER
The green environmentalist world-savers continue to kill eagles at an appalling rate. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/the_murder_of_eagles.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

VIDEO: Climate HYPOCRITE Leonardo DiCaprio allegedly flew to Coachella on private jet
42 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/04/17/video-climate-hypocrite-leonardo-dicaprio-allegedly-flew-to-coachella-on-private-jet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwikjumfnsHaAhVCiqwKHf97DDQQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3O3X-pFLHU7hO_CDZ1L9u2&ampcf=1

Chet Cannon
@Chet_Cannon
‘Global warming! But first, #Coachella

via private jet!’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

*When duz the madness end?*

*Los Angeles Dishing Out $40,000-a-Mile Street Coating to Fight Climate Change*
by Penny Starr967


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why do you hate our great State and Nation so much?


Why do you beat Blondie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> VIDEO: Climate HYPOCRITE Leonardo DiCaprio allegedly flew to Coachella on private jet
> 42 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/04/17/video-climate-hypocrite-leonardo-dicaprio-allegedly-flew-to-coachella-on-private-jet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwikjumfnsHaAhVCiqwKHf97DDQQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3O3X-pFLHU7hO_CDZ1L9u2&ampcf=1
> 
> ...


Heʻs not a hypocrite.  Heʻs a convert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

California has 8 of 10 most polluted American cities...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2018/04/18/california-has-eight-10-most-polluted-u-s-cities/524815002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Asking animal-loving liberals about bird-frying solar panels - 4/18/18 April 18, 2018You'd think avid bird-watchers would know about renewable energy's devastating effects on raptors. More


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California has 8 of 10 most polluted American cities...
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2018/04/18/california-has-eight-10-most-polluted-u-s-cities/524815002/


Fluff piece full of PC generalities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

*‘Forest bathing’ takes tree hugging to new extremes*
By Steve Rubenstein

April 18, 2018 Updated: April 18, 2018 3:10pm

 





















 

 




‘Forest bathing’ takes tree hugging to new extremes
1 / 3
Back to Gallery
_The Chronicle has launched a new weekly Travel newsletter! Sign up here. Enter your email at the top and check the box marked “Travel.”_

There’s a revolutionary new way to walk through the forest. V-e-r-y slowly.



Take a few steps. That’s far enough. Now sit down and talk it over with the person next to you, for a long time.

It’s a New Age thing in Sonoma County. Walking very slowly through the forest — while thinking about walking very slowly through the forest — is a full-blown movement. It could be a paradigm. The people who do this call it “forest bathing.” It doesn’t involve actual bathing, the kind with water. It’s figurative bathing. You soak in the wonders of the forest. Take your time, a whole lot of it. And bring a cushion.


About a dozen of us forest bathers were sitting on the ground the other morning at Quarryhill Botanical Garden, in Glen Ellen (Sonoma County), to find out what it was all about. We had taken an hour to meander from the parking area 50 yards down a manicured garden trail overlooking a vineyard. The idea was to look closely at absolutely everything. Examine all twigs. Inspect all leaves. If you see an ant, stop and take it in. Get up close and personal with your ant.

At a half dozen steps per excruciating minute, covering 50 yards takes some doing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Forest bathing’ takes tree hugging to new extremes*
> By Steve Rubenstein
> 
> April 18, 2018 Updated: April 18, 2018 3:10pm
> ...


Why do you concern yourself so much, with others people's business?


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> I understand you choose to look at a few negatives while our great State has given you so much...



*The Forum knows your a Pilot.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you concern yourself so much, with others people's business?


*When did you become a Pilot ......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you concern yourself so much, with others people's business?


I just posted an article, forest bathing is my thing.
Why does it upset you so?
Would you like come with me sometime and wet your hair in the crik?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *When did you become a Pilot ......*


Aren't they born that way?


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't they born that way?


*I think the " Jury " is out on that one......*

*I've heard some " Rod Busters " can be swayed in BPP's at times.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

WASHINGTON — The Senate on Thursday narrowly confirmed Rep. Jim Bridenstine (R-Okla.), a former Navy pilot with no scientific credentials and who doesn’t believe humans are primarily to blame for the global climate crisis, to lead NASA.

Bridenstine will become the first elected official to hold the NASA administrator job. He joins a Cabinet already loaded with people who question the near-universal scientific consensus that climate change is real and that human activity is the primary cause.

The final vote ― which was 50-49 along party lines ― came one day after the Senate narrowly advanced Bridenstine’s nomination, thanks to an about-face from Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) and a key vote from Sen. Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.). Rubio, who in September told Politico that he worried about Bridenstine’s nomination “could be devastating for the space program,” said in a statement Wednesday that he decided to support the nominee in order to avoid “a gaping leadership void” at NASA.

Sen. Brian Schatz (D-Hawaii) said before Thursday’s vote that it is “downright dangerous” to put someone without the appropriate expertise in charge of NASA.

“And quite frankly it is even more frightening to have a leader who has made a career out of ignoring scientific expertise,” he said.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/senate-confirms-climate-change-denier-184241292.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just posted an article, forest bathing is my thing.
> Why does it upset you so?
> Would you like come with me sometime and wet your hair in the crik?


That's some funny shit right there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON — The Senate on Thursday narrowly confirmed Rep. Jim Bridenstine (R-Okla.), a former Navy pilot with no scientific credentials and who doesn’t believe humans are primarily to blame for the global climate crisis, to lead NASA.
> 
> Bridenstine will become the first elected official to hold the NASA administrator job. He joins a Cabinet already loaded with people who question the near-universal scientific consensus that climate change is real and that human activity is the primary cause.
> 
> ...


We got a 3%er in.
Will the winning never end?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We got a 3%er in.
> Will the winning never end?


A self proclaimed intelligent man once said " elections have consequences" I'll be damned if he wasn't right, for once.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just posted an article, forest bathing is my thing.
> Why does it upset you so?
> Would you like come with me sometime and wet your hair in the crik?


Upset me? A simple question in an attempt to ascertain why you concern yourself with others personal habits is being upset? You sure must have a boring life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Upset me? A simple question in an attempt to ascertain why you concern yourself with others personal habits is being upset? You sure must have a boring life.


I guess the point is why would you concern your self with others personal habits. You must have a boring wife.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON — The Senate on Thursday narrowly confirmed Rep. Jim Bridenstine (R-Okla.), a former Navy pilot with no scientific credentials and who doesn’t believe humans are primarily to blame for the global climate crisis, to lead NASA.
> 
> Bridenstine will become the first elected official to hold the NASA administrator job. He joins a Cabinet already loaded with people who question the near-universal scientific consensus that climate change is real and that human activity is the primary cause.
> 
> ...


...."the near-universal scientific consensus"....
Near universal consensus had Hillary winning easily....
So much for that shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess the point is why would you concern your self with others personal habits. You must have a boring wife.


I'm sure you are proud of yours, your personal habits that is, good luck with all that.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...."the near-universal scientific consensus"....
> Near universal consensus had Hillary winning easily....
> So much for that shit.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you are proud of yours, your personal habits that is, good luck with all that.


You libs just can't help yourselves telling people what they should and shouldn't do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You libs just can't help yourselves telling people what they should and shouldn't do.


Like nono, I believe you are a leftist plant in here just to make righties look like fools . . . problem is these others don't see it and start acting just like you two, but you aren't fooling me . . . no one could be as stupid as you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like nono, I believe you are a leftist plant in here just to make righties look like fools . . . problem is these others don't see it and start acting just like you two, but you aren't fooling me . . . no one could be as stupid as you.


You even wake up in a bad mood, I told you, buy a good, comfortable couch so when your wife throws you and your limp dick out of the bedroom you will not be so grumpy in the morning.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Dementia


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like nono, I believe you are a leftist plant in here just to make righties look like fools . . . problem is these others don't see it and start acting just like you two, but you aren't fooling me . . . no one could be as stupid as you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Save The Earth: Chop Down Redwoods, Use Plastic Bags, And Eat GMOs
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/22/earth-day-redwoods-plastic-bags-gmos/&ved=0ahUKEwiHlvKWk87aAhURVK0KHZ1NCowQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1CX13b0Rj65utItqFtOPSz&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Good company you libs keep.

FLASHBACK: Earth Day Co-Founder Killed, Composted His Girlfriend
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/22/flashback-earth-day-co-founder-killed-composted-his-girlfriend-2/&ved=0ahUKEwiHlvKWk87aAhURVK0KHZ1NCowQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw2vJ_AsmpDX3aSg_IMGuQIk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Elon Musk: Production Hell or Party Balloons? Pick One.
DAVID WALLACE
Musk is pretty flip for a guy who keeps blowing his deadlines and exploding things.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/elon_musk_production_hell_or_party_balloons_pick_one.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

‘Earth Hour’ should celebrate engines and electricity
APRIL 22, 2018
Human history is punctuated by the creation of tools and machines that made life easier.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/earth_hour_should_celebrate_engines_and_electricity.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

Ellen Degeneres sent me a tweet today wishing me a happy Earth Day.
She's the best.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

The Dumbest Things You Could Do To Save The Earth From Global Warming

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/22/earth-day-global-warming-dumbest-things/&ved=0ahUKEwij8_-pzc7aAhUohOAKHSe0CQgQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw11bxRlfABfgS3PUyD0FQyK


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you concern yourself so much, with others people's business?


Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just posted an article, forest bathing is my thing.
> Why does it upset you so?
> Would you like come with me sometime and wet your hair in the crik?


I bet the intimacy on the other side of the Ignore button doesn't come close to Forest bathing.  I guess we'll just have to ask tenacious some time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That's some funny shit right there.


Freakin' Jedi's


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elon Musk: Production Hell or Party Balloons? Pick One.
> DAVID WALLACE
> Musk is pretty flip for a guy who keeps blowing his deadlines and exploding things.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/elon_musk_production_hell_or_party_balloons_pick_one.html


We are going to bail out Musk out when Tesla fails because we want our all the time coverage of the entire globe by satellites.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Ehrlich sketched out his most alarmist scenario for the 1970 Earth Day issue of The Progressive, assuring readers that between 1980 and 1989, some 4 billion people, including 65 million Americans, would perish in the “Great Die-Off.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Ehrlich chimed in, predicting in 1970 that “air pollution…is certainly going to take hundreds of thousands of lives in the next few years alone.” Ehrlich sketched a scenario in which 200,000 Americans would die in 1973 during “smog disasters” in New York and Los Angeles.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Ehrlich warned in the May 1970 issue of _Audubon_ that DDT and other chlorinated hydrocarbons “may have substantially reduced the life expectancy of people born since 1945.” Ehrlich warned that Americans born since 1946…now had a life expectancy of only 49 years, and he predicted that if current patterns continued this expectancy would reach 42 years by 1980, when it might level out. (Note: According to the most recent CDC report, life expectancy in the US is 78.8 years).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Ecologist Kenneth Watt declared, “By the year 2000, if present trends continue, we will be using up crude oil at such a rate…that there won’t be any more crude oil. You’ll drive up to the pump and say, `Fill ‘er up, buddy,’ and he’ll say, `I am very sorry, there isn’t any.'”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Harrison Brown, a scientist at the National Academy of Sciences, published a chart in _Scientific American_ that looked at metal reserves and estimated the humanity would totally run out of copper shortly after 2000. Lead, zinc, tin, gold, and silver would be gone before 1990.


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess the point is why would you concern your self with others personal habits. You must have a boring wife.


*You drug him sooooooo far out of his comfort zone, he went " Limp ".*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Kenneth Watt warned about a pending Ice Age in a speech. “The world has been chilling sharply for about twenty years,” he declared. “If present trends continue, the world will be about four degrees colder for the global mean temperature in 1990, but eleven degrees colder in the year 2000. This is about twice what it would take to put us into an ice age.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Let’s keep those spectacularly wrong predictions from the first Earth Day 1970 in mind when we’re bombarded in the next few days with media hype, and claims like this from the Earth Day website:

Global sea levels are rising at an alarmingly fast rate — 6.7 inches in the last century alone and going higher. Surface temperatures are setting new heat records about each year. The ice sheets continue to decline, glaciers are in retreat globally, and our oceans are more acidic than ever. We could go on…which is a whole other problem.

The majority of scientists are in agreement that human contributions to the greenhouse effect are the root cause. Essentially, gases in the atmosphere – such as methane and CO2 – trap heat and block it from escaping our planet.

So what happens next? More droughts and heat waves, which can have devastating effects on the poorest countries and communities. Hurricanes will intensify and occur more frequently. Sea levels could rise up to four feet by 2100 – and that’s a conservative estimate among experts.--Mark Perry


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2018)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/08/10/southern-california-air-pollution-leads-to-thousands-of-avoidable-deaths-annually-study-says/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Finally, think about this question, posed by Ronald Bailey in 2000: *What will Earth look like when Earth Day 60 rolls around in 2030?* Bailey predicts a much cleaner, and much richer future world, with less hunger and malnutrition, less poverty, and longer life expectancy, and with lower mineral and metal prices. But he makes one final prediction about Earth Day 2030: “*There will be a disproportionately influential group of doomsters predicting that the future–and the present–never looked so bleak*.” In other words, the hype, hysteria and spectacularly wrong apocalyptic predictions will continue, promoted by the virtue signalling ”environmental grievance hustlers.”

EGH = ”environmental grievance hustlers.”  Use it often


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

espola said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/08/10/southern-california-air-pollution-leads-to-thousands-of-avoidable-deaths-annually-study-says/


Interesting given that Los Angeles life expectancy is 2.5 years higher than the national average with the Asian and Pacific Islanders leading the way with the women over 86 years old and men 82.  I'm both so.....I'm lucky.  If you want some real research ask the Life Insurance companies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Harrison Brown, a scientist at the National Academy of Sciences, published a chart in _Scientific American_ that looked at metal reserves and estimated the humanity would totally run out of copper shortly after 2000. Lead, zinc, tin, gold, and silver would be gone before 1990.


There seems to be a pattern with these alarmists and a common denominator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kenneth Watt warned about a pending Ice Age in a speech. “The world has been chilling sharply for about twenty years,” he declared. “If present trends continue, the world will be about four degrees colder for the global mean temperature in 1990, but eleven degrees colder in the year 2000. This is about twice what it would take to put us into an ice age.”


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

espola said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/08/10/southern-california-air-pollution-leads-to-thousands-of-avoidable-deaths-annually-study-says/


Same Life expectancy in Riverside-San Bernardino.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

espola said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/08/10/southern-california-air-pollution-leads-to-thousands-of-avoidable-deaths-annually-study-says/


Do you know how much cleaner the air would be if there were no illegas in LA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

You knew they were coming: Here are the 10 dumbest Earth Day tweets for your entertainment
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2018/04/22/you-knew-they-were-coming-here-are-the-10-dumbest-earth-day-tweets-for-your-entertainment/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiQsbyLpNDaAhXn6IMKHek7CrQQqUMIVDAJ&usg=AOvVaw2Ouc5WgEE6YT3Nehaqqruk


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You knew they were coming: Here are the 10 dumbest Earth Day tweets for your entertainment
> 14 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2018/04/22/you-knew-they-were-coming-here-are-the-10-dumbest-earth-day-tweets-for-your-entertainment/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiQsbyLpNDaAhXn6IMKHek7CrQQqUMIVDAJ&usg=AOvVaw2Ouc5WgEE6YT3Nehaqqruk


Every single one of those people will continue to consume fossil fuels today and everday of their lives.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know how much cleaner the air would be if there were no illegas in LA?


I'm curious to know why you rated the link to an article about deaths due to air pollution as "Funny".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm curious to know why you rated the link to an article about deaths due to air pollution as "Funny".


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Every single one of those people will continue to consume fossil fuels today and everday of their lives.


Point being?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?


Fossil fuels are good for longer life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fossil fuels are good for longer life.


So you like to inhale exhaust fumes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you like to inhale exhaust fumes?


I'm going to live at least 9 years longer than you according to current LE stats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

EGH = ”environmental grievance hustlers.” Use it often


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you like to inhale exhaust fumes?


I only long for exhaust fumes while reading your babble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like Scott Pruitt is getting rid of 97% of the bullshit,
*Scott Pruitt Will Propose A Regulation To Keep ‘Secret Science’ Out Of EPA*






Michael Bastasch


11:06 AM 04/24/2018




The Environmental Protection Agency’s (EPA) plan to end the use of “secret science” to craft regulations will take the form of proposed regulation, making it harder for officials to skirt around or future administrations to repeal, The Daily Caller News Foundation has learned.

Administrator Scott Pruitt first announced his ban on “secret science” in a March interview with TheDCNF. Pruitt will unveil the new policy on Tuesday in the form of a proposed rule, which, if finalized, will make it harder for future administrations to repeal.

“We need to make sure their data and methodology are published as part of the record,” Pruitt told TheDCNF in March. “Otherwise, it’s not transparent. It’s not objectively measured, and that’s important.”

Pruitt is scheduled to announce the data transparency proposal Tuesday afternoon, in the first time releasing specifics of the new policy. A proposed rule must go through a comment period before it can be finalized.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Just because this place is so negative, I'm going to post a positive story for once.  
Well I wish it was talking about American companies making money off of electric buses and not Chinese ones, but you get the point. 



> *Electric Buses Are Hurting the Oil Industry*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-23/electric-buses-are-hurting-the-oil-industry
> 
> Electric buses were seen as a joke at an industry conference in Belgium seven years ago when the Chinese manufacturer BYD Co. showed an early model.
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know how much cleaner the air would be if there were no illegas in LA?


*Spola is now worried about the " ordinance " he supported for Weed/Vaping and other destructive*
*" Natural " drugs that emit harmful emissions ten times worse that standard pollutants.... sold to*
*the public under the guise of " Creating " revenue for the State and Local municipalities....*
*The consequences of Rump Nuzzling with the likes of Gov Jerry Brown and others is now coming*
*home to roost.....Not only are the " Pot " Shops destroying the communities, but they are reeking*
*havoc on the Law Enforcement thru out the State...." Sanctuary " State Policies are bad enough on*
*Officers without having to deal with every other loaded car driver it seems....*
*Shit coming out the windows faster than the tailpipe of the cars.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Climate change 'not as bad as we thought,' say scientists...
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/950748/climate-change-scientists-impact-not-as-bad-on-planet


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate change 'not as bad as we thought,' say scientists...
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/950748/climate-change-scientists-impact-not-as-bad-on-planet


So bad, just not so bad . . . but still pretty bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So bad, just not so bad . . . but still pretty bad.


Just getting the lefty nuts to admit something like this is amazing and with the dishonesty of the left it is probably much better than they admit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate change 'not as bad as we thought,' say scientists...
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/950748/climate-change-scientists-impact-not-as-bad-on-planet


obvi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So bad, just not so bad . . . but still pretty bad.


The sky is falling.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So bad, just not so bad . . . but still pretty bad.


The third paragraph starts with "But..."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

But,
_*Death threats against climate 'deniers' increasing...*_


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But,
> _*Death threats against climate 'deniers' increasing...*_


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The third paragraph starts with "But..."


But,...the sky is still falling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> But,...the sky is still falling.


Again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

APRIL 26, 2018
*Eco-nuts: Environmentalism can't progress until people try to reproduce with trees*
By Roger Taylor
Just when you thought the radical environmental movement could not possibly get any stranger, another absurdity comes along. A few years ago, Professor Elizabeth Stephens at U.C. Santa Cruz published something she called the Ecosex Manifesto. She encouraged her art students to have sex with the Earth. This involved tree hugging and licking, writhing in the mud, and many other bizarre behaviors.

Now Professor Sarah Ensor at the University of Michigan is fully embracing this and has proposed that people start erotic relations with plants. She believes that environmentalism cannot fully develop without these "relationships."

These people seem to have a fondness for trees. I suggest they focus on conifers, also known as Gymnosperms, for their naked seeds. I wonder if they hope their ideas will take root and germinate into another new branch of academia. I suspect, however, they will remain little more than a splinter group.

There are some caveats that I am not sure these academics have thought through. How does a plant give consent, and what would be an inappropriate plant age? Would it be anything beyond a sprout? And if abuse is involved, do we need police undercover raids to curtail this? They would probably have to hire some stinging nettles or nubile Venus flytraps.

They have proposed that areas be set aside, away from prying eyes, for these proclivities. I must admit, I do not want to know what goes on behind closed garden gates in the flower beds, otherwise known as botanical boudoirs. Perhaps this intimate attention paid to plants will embolden them. I wonder if the extreme left, for which the Second Amendment is anathema, fully understands that all flowers are packin' pistils.

Will garden catalogs be too provocative and be forced to have plain brown paper covers? Will there be ratings from G to X?

With new plant empowerment, there is a storm brewing. It involves the most diverse and oppressed of the plant world: weeds. Just look at the perfect, cultivated yard. Do not be fooled, for that is botanical totalitarianism. Every blade of grass has to be the same color and height as all the others. No individuality is allowed. Weeds are called weeds because we have not found a use for them. They don't call themselves weeds. Every time they peacefully move into a lawn, they are treated with chemical warfare. Where is the United Nations? They just want to be loved for who they are.

I don't cotton to any of these newfangled deranged notions. The purveyors of Ecosex just sound like really lonely people to me, and I feel a little sorry for them. Maybe they need some ecological counseling. They need to relearn the philia of their own phylum. They need to turn over a new leaf.

*Roger Taylor is a physician in private practice. He received his medical degree from the University of Chicago. He has a plethora of interests.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> APRIL 26, 2018
> *Eco-nuts: Environmentalism can't progress until people try to reproduce with trees*
> By Roger Taylor
> Just when you thought the radical environmental movement could not possibly get any stranger, another absurdity comes along. A few years ago, Professor Elizabeth Stephens at U.C. Santa Cruz published something she called the Ecosex Manifesto. She encouraged her art students to have sex with the Earth. This involved tree hugging and licking, writhing in the mud, and many other bizarre behaviors.
> ...


I've known several women who "like to go camping" in my life time.  Funny the things that make different peoples hearts go pitter patter.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

What time is that crook running the EPA speaking to Congress?  I'm guessing it's going to be fun to watch, so I might have to tune in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've known several women who "like to go camping" in my life time.  Funny the things that make different peoples hearts go pitter patter.


Some people like pee-pee showers . . . it takes all types.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've known several women who "like to go camping" in my life time.  Funny the things that make different peoples hearts go pitter patter.


I agree, especially people who's elevators don't go all the way to the top.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've known several women who "like to go camping" in my life time.  Funny the things that make different peoples hearts go pitter patter.


 . . . then again there is pitching a tent camping and the motorhome variety.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What time is that crook running the EPA speaking to Congress?  I'm guessing it's going to be fun to watch, so I might have to tune in.


He iz a crook? Why isn't he locked up? He must be related to the Clintons, holder, lerner, comey and the head guy, the Kenyan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people like pee-pee showers . . . it takes all types.







All that pee and Hilz still lost.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . then again there is pitching a tent camping and the motorhome variety.


Well I only skimmed that article by Joe, but the woman they were talking about didn't seem like the type who goes camping in a motor home.


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So bad, just not so bad . . . but still pretty bad.



*The cornered Rat finally admits the LIE !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2018)

espola said:


> The third paragraph starts with "But..."



*You can slow down on the Scotch, you're not a target anymore.....just a subject.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Academics Find ‘Climate Change’ Not Responsible for Conflict in Africa…925
…Delingpole: Shock – Earth in ‘Greatest Two-Year Cooling Event in a Century’


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Academics Find ‘Climate Change’ Not Responsible for Conflict in Africa…925
> …Delingpole: Shock – Earth in ‘Greatest Two-Year Cooling Event in a Century’


More denialism. I love it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More denialism. I love it.


The sky may not be falling.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Academics Find ‘Climate Change’ Not Responsible for Conflict in Africa…925
> …Delingpole: Shock – Earth in ‘Greatest Two-Year Cooling Event in a Century’


Gee, there hasn't been a 2-year cooling event since 2005, and before that 2000.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, there hasn't been a 2-year cooling event since 2005, and before that 2000.


Clarification:   The 1998 peak was not equaled or exceeded until 2002, the 2005 peak was not equaled or exceeded until 2010, and the 2010 peak was not equaled or exceeded until 2014.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Clarification:   The 1998 peak was not equaled or exceeded until 2002, the 2005 peak was not equaled or exceeded until 2010, and the 2010 peak was not equaled or exceeded until 2014.


I was wondering about that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was wondering about that.


No, no you weren't, you have no idea and we all know that . . . like dizzy, you need to stick to your prescribed propaganda cut & paste pieces.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no you weren't, you have no idea and we all know that . . . like dizzy, you need to stick to your prescribed propaganda cut & paste pieces.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hanapaa!


Exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly.


You guys are so predicktable it's not even funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You guys are so predicktable it's not even funny.


If you mean sided towards commonsense and reality, then yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you mean sided towards commonsense and reality, then yes.


Exactly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What time is that crook running the EPA speaking to Congress?  I'm guessing it's going to be fun to watch, so I might have to tune in.


Itʻs always fun to watch the AGW clowns


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people like pee-pee showers . . . it takes all types.


How about you pastor? Give or take?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The sky may not be falling.


You know how many people you might put out of work with that line of thinking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You know how many people you might put out of work with that line of thinking?


97% of scientists, plus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you mean sided towards commonsense and reality, then yes.


Funny, I can't really put you and common sense in the same zip code.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about you pastor? Give or take?


Pastor, classic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pastor, classic.


I'ole has a new sword.  The word of God.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'ole has a new sword.  The word of God.


Hope hiz friends don't find out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hope hiz friends don't find out.


"No one lights a lamp and puts it in a place where it will be hidden, or under a bowl. Instead they put it on its stand, so that those who come in may see the light.--  Luke 11:33


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't think God is a fan of The Burning Man.
This is the second one in a few months.

Beloved Burning Man festival co-founder dead at 70 - AP News - Breaking News
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/04/28/countercultural-guru-who-founded-burning-man-dead-at-70-n2475638?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj69vbXs97aAhWk6oMKHVP7AKUQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw3Sxz4UnsXcwpCneP7RS9m0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Climate Change Lawsuits: Please Excuse Us For Living 
op-ed | Robert Bradley


Such nuisance litigation promotes a people-last, prosperity-last agenda


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

How Weather and Climate Work
VIV FORBES
As it turns out, carbon dioxide has little to do with it all.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/how_weather_and_climate_work.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Global warming? The latest news tells a different story
MAY 1, 2018
They keep hollering about global warming. The news, meanwhile, shows global cooling.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/global_warming_the_latest_news_tells_a_different_story.html


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How Weather and Climate Work
> VIV FORBES
> As it turns out, carbon dioxide has little to do with it all.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/how_weather_and_climate_work.html


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


After all my research and study, this iz all you can muster?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Lemming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Well, Well, Well, here iz all the proof you need show what a bunch of kook lemmings they are growing on the left, you better get in line and quick.*

*National Weather Service Head Denies Assaulting Employee Over Global Cooling Remarks...*


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

*This picture is supposed to depict " Climate Change/Global Warming " in the South Sea*
*Islands, but the TRUTH is the Earth Cycles the crust deforms to create highs and lows*
*across the surface of the planet....*
*What's hilarious about this depiction is the level of the water compared to the foot bridge*
*and the boat......*
*I mean if you're going to sell something at least get the sales pictures correct......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

The frog does not drink up the pond in which he lives.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The frog does not drink up the pond in which he lives.


No, but he does poop in it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, but he does poop in it.


You would know about that, intimately.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would know about that, intimately.


One of my hobbies is southern California ecology.
That, and I make poop go away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This picture is supposed to depict " Climate Change/Global Warming " in the South Sea*
> *Islands, but the TRUTH is the Earth Cycles the crust deforms to create highs and lows*
> *across the surface of the planet....*
> *What's hilarious about this depiction is the level of the water compared to the foot bridge*
> ...


I guess its low tide.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Well, Well, Well, here iz all the proof you need show what a bunch of kook lemmings they are growing on the left, you better get in line and quick.*
> 
> *National Weather Service Head Denies Assaulting Employee Over Global Cooling Remarks...*


Hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

When all the trees have been cut down,
when all the animals have been hunted,
when all the waters are polluted,
when all the air is unsafe to breathe,
only then will you discover you cannot eat money.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When all the trees have been cut down,
> when all the animals have been hunted,
> when all the waters are polluted,
> when all the air is unsafe to breathe,
> only then will you discover you cannot eat money.


You can probably eat it, but it would need a good sauce.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> After all my research and study, this iz all you can muster?


Fossil fuel consumers have to find some way to be efficient.  Might as well be word count.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One of my hobbies is southern California ecology.
> That, and I make poop go away.


“So let it be written, so let it be done”.  Thank you for that critical service to our economy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “So let it be written, so let it be done”.  Thank you for that critical service to our economy.


Protecting the health of the nation, one pipe at a time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “So let it be written, so let it be done”.  Thank you for that critical service to our economy.


Great movie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I guess its low tide.


Shirley it has to be deeper than that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shirley it has to be deeper than that.


It does, and stop calling me Shirley.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Protecting the health of the nation, one pipe at a time.


There are a lot of shit hole countries that would die for your services.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There are a lot of shit hole countries that would die for your services.


They actually are dying without my services.
Sad.
Plumbing is no joke.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The frog does not drink up the pond in which he lives.



*And.....*

*




*

*Rodents at work .......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Sounds like something Bruddah might come up with,

Study: Those most concerned about climate change least likely to take individual action
 
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/05/study-concerned-climate-change-least-likely-take-individual-action/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjBxv3Eo_DaAhXiz4MKHbn-AocQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1vWUrQ2IA_uCeXUYP_wIA9&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

California to require solar panels on new homes...
https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/06/california-to-require-solar-panels-on-most-new-homes/


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California to require solar panels on new homes...
> https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/06/california-to-require-solar-panels-on-most-new-homes/



*Socialist California where " Freedom of Choice " is a thing in the past........*

*F@#$'n Jerry......what an Idiot....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Socialist California where " Freedom of Choice " is a thing in the past........*
> 
> *F@#$'n Jerry......what an Idiot....*


It makes sense to incorporate that cost with a new home.
The question is, how will the state tax the use of the sun?
They will find a way...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It makes sense to incorporate that cost with a new home.
> The question is, how will the state tax the use of the sun?
> They will find a way...


It may make sense, but the decision to incorporate should be left to the builder.
The solar lobby probably has a hand in this, as did the fire sprinkler, and construction hardware manufacturers in their respective aspects of statewide construction mandates.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It may make sense, but the decision to incorporate should be left to the builder.
> The solar lobby probably has a hand in this, as did the fire sprinkler, and construction hardware manufacturers in their respective aspects of statewide construction mandates.


"Fucking California."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It may make sense, but the decision to incorporate should be left to the builder.
> The solar lobby probably has a hand in this, as did the fire sprinkler, and construction hardware manufacturers in their respective aspects of statewide construction mandates.


Do you feel the same about other lobbyist that influence politicians to do their bidding as well? The ones that collude to keep costs artificially high?  . . . and the ones that lobby for actions that will endanger people's health?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you feel the same about other lobbyist that influence politicians to do their bidding as well? The ones that collude to keep costs artificially high?  . . . and the ones that lobby for actions that will endanger people's health?


Is this the "whataboutism" you've been alluding to?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this the "whataboutism" you've been alluding to?


No, I am wondering if you find fault with the other lobbyist that work against what could be conceived by some as the best public interest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this the "whataboutism" you've been alluding to?


Do you have a business license? Do you believe everyone should? Do you have a plumber's license? Do you feel all plumber's should? Do you like the fact that in the US we pay more for less in many catagories due to lobbyist influence? . . . or is it just things you see as "liberal causes"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I am wondering if you find fault with the other lobbyist that work against what could be conceived by some as the best public interest.


Yes.
And yes it is "whataboutism".
Be honest.

My first post on this issue answered your question.
Residential fire sprinklers and redundant hardware are the result of lobbyists working as what could be conceived by some, as not in the best public interest.
In many cases, homeowner's insurance rates go up when fire sprinklers are installed.
While high occupancy commercial buildings and high rises, (where egress is limited) have shown a clear safety benefit with fire sprinklers, residential applications are, in most cases, worthless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have a business license? Do you believe everyone should? Do you have a plumber's license? Do you feel all plumber's should? Do you like the fact that in the US we pay more for less in many catagories due to lobbyist influence? . . . or is it just things you see as "liberal causes"?


Dont be stupid.
The cases I brought up are not "liberal" or "conservative".
They are the result of crony capitalism and big government.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> And yes it is "whataboutism".
> Be honest.
> 
> ...


. . . and if set off accidentally can cause thousands in damage.

My whole point is get money out of politics, all of it . . . but then again those interests with powerful lobbyist influence would just shift more money into swaying public opinion, more than they already do. Those with the gold make the rules. Yay or nay?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont be stupid.


That is a good one, one of your best, most optimistic posts to date.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is a good one, one of your best, most optimistic posts to date.


One can only hope . . .


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont be stupid.
> The cases I brought up are not "liberal" or "conservative".
> They are the result of crony capitalism and big government.


"Be honest" and "don't be stupid" both from you today.  Can you tell how hard a time I am having typing this through the laughter?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and if set off accidentally can cause thousands in damage.
> 
> My whole point is get money out of politics, all of it . . . but then again those interests with powerful lobbyist influence would just shift more money into swaying public opinion, more than they already do. Those with the gold make the rules. Yay or nay?


The Citizens United  decision was the inevitable conclusion of money in politics, and coincidentally made it easier for money to have influence in our politics.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It makes sense to incorporate that cost with a new home.
> The question is, how will the state tax the use of the sun?
> They will find a way...



*Still a Matter of Choice....*
*And California wouldn't be " Forcing " Solar if they*
*had not shuttered Newly constructed Power Plants *
*that would have been VERY efficient with Co-generation *
*aspects that were to be involved.......They farm out the power *
*generation to other states such as Arizona that could have*
*been done here. Gov Jerry Brown did that to reduced the*
*Fake False premise of Carbon emissions to appease the *
*Globalist Agenda.....*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> "Be honest" and "don't be stupid" both from you today.  Can you tell how hard a time I am having typing this through the laughter?



*Thief*.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> And yes it is "whataboutism".
> Be honest.
> 
> ...


https://flsamerica.com/blog/sprinklers-lower-insurance-rates/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> https://flsamerica.com/blog/sprinklers-lower-insurance-rates/


BS.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2018)

Global warming.......


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Global warming.......


Pele owning it.
Prayers going out to those in her path.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> The Citizens United  decision was the inevitable conclusion of money in politics, and coincidentally made it easier for money to have influence in our politics.


*Justice Alito Says "Not True" During State Of The Union - YouTube*
▶ 0:24


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

How Green is my Planet?
MAY 8, 2018
A prospering Earth debunks the notion of pending climate catastrophe. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/how_green_is_my_planet_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

EXCLUSIVE: Trump's EPA Is Set To Eliminate Another Obama Legacy
Energy | Michael Bastasch


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> BS.


My, what a thorough, well-reasoned argument.

I know personally of two accidental fire sprinkler activations - one in a friend's private Mission Bay area condo (a painter popped open a sprinkler head) and one in a hotel where I have done some work many years ago (a pipe froze and burst in the unheated attic).  In both instances, the water damage was much less than fire damage would have been.  In the hotel case, a small fire in an antique electrical wiring some years earlier (the hotel was originally built in the 1840's, the wiring was installed some time after Edison invented the light bulb) required the whole hotel to be evacuated and cleaned from smoke and water damage, while the sprinkler accident only damaged 5 rooms (out of 39) and the restaurant in the basement.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Navy says no to wind farms off California coast --

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/energy-green/sd-fi-offshore-wind-20180506-story.html

I see a good opportunity for Mexico here.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

*Mexico......wind farms are already big.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Navy says no to wind farms off California coast --
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/energy-green/sd-fi-offshore-wind-20180506-story.html
> 
> I see a good opportunity for Mexico here.


Mexico or those who invest there are bound to make a fortune if they can see their way through to taking advantage of the opportunities they have in selling us things we aren't willing to do or are too expensive here. Desalinization might be one . . . besides cut-rate drugs, medical procedures, veterinarian services not to mention their labor force (they should be signing people up and renting their services to the US). They could own us in a couple generations if they were smart, but then again they can't even rid themselves of the mafia or the cartels so . . .


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mexico or those who invest there are bound to make a fortune if they can see their way through to taking advantage of the opportunities they have in selling us things we aren't willing to do or are too expensive here. Desalinization might be one . . . besides cut-rate drugs, medical procedures, veterinarian services not to mention their labor force (they should be signing people up and renting their services to the US). They could own us in a couple generations if they were smart, but then again they can't even rid themselves of the mafia or the cartels so . . .


Even if the Navy nixes wind farms near San Diego, developers could put them up in Mexican waters within sight of the entrance to San Diego Bay.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

Let's hope the "wind farms" south of the border work better than the sewage system south of the border


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mexico or those who invest there are bound to make a fortune if they can see their way through to taking advantage of the opportunities they have in selling us things we aren't willing to do or are too expensive here. Desalinization might be one . . . besides cut-rate drugs, medical procedures, veterinarian services not to mention their labor force (they should be signing people up and renting their services to the US). They could own us in a couple generations if they were smart, but then again they can't even rid themselves of the mafia or the cartels so . . .


*OMG....you should take your Hard earned UNION Pension and divest it*
*through out Mexico.....While you're at it smear some more poop on your*
*face, you missed a few spots.*


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Even if the Navy nixes wind farms near San Diego, developers could put them up in Mexican waters within sight of the entrance to San Diego Bay.


*When did your hatred of America solidify.....*
*About the time you befriended the Communist Filthy Filner ?????*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

TheBlaze

Man leaves his car running in a gas station parking lot — and ends up in jail
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/08/man-leaves-his-car-running-in-a-gas-station-parking-lot-and-ends-up-in-jail/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjusNLt0PjaAhVEu1MKHaXUBUsQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw1mY4WN9KfWWn9Shwuxu5lt


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Man leaves his car running in a gas station parking lot — and ends up in jail
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/08/man-leaves-his-car-running-in-a-gas-station-parking-lot-and-ends-up-in-jail/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjusNLt0PjaAhVEu1MKHaXUBUsQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw1mY4WN9KfWWn9Shwuxu5lt


Nice arrest technique in the photo.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

News from Utah --

1.  Mormons drop Boy Scouts

https://www.sltrib.com/news/2018/05/09/mormon-church-to-cut-ties-with-boy-scouts-and-start-its-own-gospel-driven-youth-program/

2.  Legislature passes climate-change resolution --

https://le.utah.gov/~2018/bills/static/HCR007.html


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice arrest technique in the photo.


Is it a legal oxymoron to arrest someone for resisting arrest?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Is it a legal oxymoron to arrest someone for resisting arrest?


I guess a knee in the back is better than 3 in the chest (or back) like we normally see during these kinds of arrests.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess a knee in the back is better than 3 in the chest (or back) like we normally see during these kinds of arrests.


What does normally mean to you Mr Du?
Maybe people should start listening and obeying cops?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does normally mean to you Mr Du?


You mean when these kinds of arrests are usually brought to our attention and someone has taken three to the chest (or back)?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean when these kinds of arrests are usually brought to our attention and someone has taken three to the chest (or back)?


occasionally=normally in your world


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> occasionally=normally in your world


Are all arrests brought to our attention or just the ones where something unusual happens?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Bill Nye Pushes Population Control At Planned Parenthood Event 
Energy | Chris White


'Planned Parenthood has been here since the very beginning'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are all arrests brought to our attention or just the ones where something unusual happens?


occasionally


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bill Nye Pushes Population Control At Planned Parenthood Event
> Energy | Chris White
> 
> 
> 'Planned Parenthood has been here since the very beginning'


Have you ever heard the term "limited resources"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever heard the term "limited resources"?


Sure, why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, why?


You guys are a riot! That or you get dumber everyday . . . I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys are a riot! That or you get dumber everyday . . . I'm leaning towards the latter.


I am getting dumber from reading your posts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am getting dumber from reading your posts.


You can't even comprehend them! Stop I'm laughing so hard it hurts . . . between you and  jethro the plumber I'm in stitches! LOL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't even comprehend them! Stop I'm laughing so hard it hurts . . . between you and  jethro the plumber I'm in stitches! LOL


Yes, the first thing that comes to my mind when I think of Husker is how intelligent he iz.
Now that is a hoot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't even comprehend them! Stop I'm laughing so hard it hurts . . . between you and  jethro the plumber I'm in stitches! LOL


Whenever one of you jackasses dont know the answer to something, you call us stupid.
Im trying to figure out how that makes you smart.
Can you help me out here?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whenever one of you jackasses dont know the answer to something, you call us stupid.
> Im trying to figure out how that makes you smart.
> Can you help me out here?


I don't think you're stupid.  I think you're ignorant (and proud of it).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think you're stupid.  I think you're ignorant (and proud of it).


You think too much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whenever one of you jackasses dont know the answer to something, you call us stupid.
> Im trying to figure out how that makes you smart.
> Can you help me out here?


The answer to my own inquiry? This is getting thick! LOL! OMG! Chase your tail much?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The answer to my own inquiry? This is getting thick! LOL! OMG! Chase your tail much?


You could have just said, "no".
Its easy if you're humble.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You could have just said, "no".
> Its easy if you're humble.


"No" to my own question that lil joe couldn't/wouldn't answer? Too much, you guys are just the best! Thanks for the laugh it's been awhile since I laughed that hard! Classic!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "No" to my own question that lil joe couldn't/wouldn't answer? Too much, you guys are just the best! Thanks for the laugh it's been awhile since I laughed that hard! Classic!


Im happy you're laughing.
Its good for your health.
So is humility.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "No" to my own question that lil joe couldn't/wouldn't answer? Too much, you guys are just the best! Thanks for the laugh it's been awhile since I laughed that hard! Classic!


Fucking liar!!!!!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think you're stupid.  I think you're ignorant (and proud of it).


You're pathetic....and a pompous ass...."and proud of it".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im happy you're laughing.
> Its good for your health.
> So is humility.


Time to get the husker du net.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bill Nye Pushes Population Control At Planned Parenthood Event
> Energy | Chris White
> 
> 
> 'Planned Parenthood has been here since the very beginning'


Ahhhh Wez’s boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't even comprehend them! Stop I'm laughing so hard it hurts . . . between you and  jethro the plumber I'm in stitches! LOL


“Those who can do.....”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever heard the term "limited resources"?


Yes.  How are you people doing with reducing your consumption of “limited resources”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys are a riot! That or you get dumber everyday . . . I'm leaning towards the latter.


You Ehrlichian’s and Malthusian’s are too smart for your own good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think you're stupid.  I think you're ignorant (and proud of it).


Pillar of the NRRA that you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

San Diego surf glows...
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/science/sd-me-bioluminescent-bloom-20180508-story.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "No" to my own question that lil joe couldn't/wouldn't answer? Too much, you guys are just the best! Thanks for the laugh it's been awhile since I laughed that hard! Classic!


Your laughter is symptomatic.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

*Did Wez get arrested .......?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your laughter is symptomatic.


Yeah, no shit, symptomatic of you guys complete idiocy (some self-perpetuated) and the hilarity that ensues! Talk about the gang that couldn't shoot straight (in more ways than one)!


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, no shit, symptomatic of you guys complete idiocy (some self-perpetuated) and the hilarity that ensues! Talk about the gang that couldn't shoot straight (in more ways than one)!


*Projecting again......*

*At least your blackballed and have little influence on New Hires.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, no shit, symptomatic of you guys complete idiocy (some self-perpetuated) and the hilarity that ensues! Talk about the gang that couldn't shoot straight (in more ways than one)!


Emotional too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Did Wez get arrested .......?*


Wez and X eloped.
It's legal for 2 women to get married now.
Living on love.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez and X eloped
> It's legal for 2 women to get married now.
> Living on love.


*Well....Happy Tails....oops Snail Trails .....oops Trails to them....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

*Trump just killed another Obama-era government climate program. Critics call it a ‘grave mistake.’*
4 hours





The Trump administration quietly scrapped another Obama-era climate initiative last week. One critic called the move a "grave mistake." (Scott Barbour/Getty Images)
135  Follow 
Chris EnloeWeekend Editor
Article GoalInform
President Donald Trump’s administration recently quietly killed an Obama-era NASA program that tracked gases environmentalists believe contribute to man-made climate change.

Science magazine first reported the news last week.

Special: First-Look: Expert who predicted Bitcoin $20K says 2018 may be even bigger
*What are the details?*
The NASA program, known as the Carbon Monitoring System, measured carbon dioxide and methane gases in the atmosphere and tracked the planet’s flow of carbon, creating high-resolution models for scientists.

Carbon dioxide and methane are two so-called greenhouse gases that scientists believe contribute to global warming.



According to Science, the program cost taxpayers $10 million to operate each year. It was established in 2010.


*Why was the program cut?*
It’s not immediately clear why the administration scrapped the project. According to Science, the move is related to the White House’s continued “broad attack on climate science.”

Meanwhile, Kelly Sims Gallagher, a professor at Tufts University, told Science the move is related to Trump’s decision to withdraw from the Paris Agreement on climate change because the CMS project was helping other countries measure their greenhouse gas emissions. She called the decision to cancel CMS a “grave mistake.”

“If you cannot measure emissions reductions, you cannot be confident that countries are adhering to the agreement,” she said.

Phil Duffy, president of the Woods Hole Research Center, concurred. He told Science that the CMS project was an “obvious target” for the Trump administration because of how it was used to help other nations understand their emissions output.

However, government spokesperson Steve Cole attributed the project’s scrapping to “budget constraints and higher priorities within the science budget.” According to Agence France-Presse, Cole explained a budget move by Congress, which didn’t include the CMS project, “allowed” the administration to scrap the program.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump just killed another Obama-era government climate program. Critics call it a ‘grave mistake.’*
> 4 hours
> 
> 
> ...




*YEAH !*

*Winning !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Alaska pols extremely worried that climate change will bring warmer temperatures
MAY 16, 2018
What's the very worst thing you can imagine happening to Alaska? If you're a liberal politician, you fear warm weather! That's right, the liberals who...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/alaska_pols_extremely_worried_that_climate_change_will_bring_warmer_temperatures.html


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

*Something to ponder........*

*Does Al " Jabba The Hutt " Gore still worry about that Polar Bear on the Ice Cube.*

*Hmmmmm...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Alaska pols extremely worried that climate change will bring warmer temperatures
> MAY 16, 2018
> What's the very worst thing you can imagine happening to Alaska? If you're a liberal politician, you fear warm weather! That's right, the liberals who...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/alaska_pols_extremely_worried_that_climate_change_will_bring_warmer_temperatures.html


Nutters, so myopic.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters, so myopic.


*You poor Rodent..........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters, so myopic.


Your blinders firmly in place.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

"Zero-emission" vehicles are only as clean as the power source they plug into.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

https://fee.org/articles/zero-emission-vehicles-can-increase-air-pollution-study/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

The newest ZEVs (Zero Emission Vehicles) are impressive technologically. But there is no economic basis for the billions of dollars spent subsidizing their adoption. The entire premise for subsidizing ZEVs and the infrastructure needed to power them—reduced air pollution and lower CO2 emissions—is flawed.

The simple fact is that, because of stringent emissions standards and low-sulfur gasoline, new ICVs (Internal Combustion Vehicles) today emit very little pollution, and they will emit even less in the future. Compared with new ICVs, ZEVs charged with the forecast mix of electric generation will emit more criteria air pollutants—SO2, NOx, and particulates—not less. And although ZEVs will emit less CO2 than ICVs, the projected reduction in CO2 emissions, below 1 percent of total forecast U.S. CO2 emissions, will have no measurable impact on climate and, hence, no economic value.

ZEV subsidies also impose disproportionate costs on lower-income consumers to benefit higher-income ones. Historically, ZEV purchasers have had much higher household incomes than average. Moreover, ZEV purchasers are primarily homeowners, who benefit not only from subsidies to purchase their vehicles but also from subsidies to install charging and solar [photovoltaic] (PV) systems.

ZEV purchasers who install behind-the-meter solar PV reap additional subsidies by not paying the full costs of providing them with backup power, not paying the full costs for upgrading local electric utility distribution systems to support their ZEVs, and not paying the full costs of utility-owned public charging stations that they can use. ...

The bottom line is that the economic and environmental rationales for subsidizing ZEVs do not withstand scrutiny. These subsidies, along with mandates for ZEV adoption, should be eliminated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The newest ZEVs (Zero Emission Vehicles) are impressive technologically. But there is no economic basis for the billions of dollars spent subsidizing their adoption. The entire premise for subsidizing ZEVs and the infrastructure needed to power them—reduced air pollution and lower CO2 emissions—is flawed.
> 
> The simple fact is that, because of stringent emissions standards and low-sulfur gasoline, new ICVs (Internal Combustion Vehicles) today emit very little pollution, and they will emit even less in the future. Compared with new ICVs, ZEVs charged with the forecast mix of electric generation will emit more criteria air pollutants—SO2, NOx, and particulates—not less. And although ZEVs will emit less CO2 than ICVs, the projected reduction in CO2 emissions, below 1 percent of total forecast U.S. CO2 emissions, will have no measurable impact on climate and, hence, no economic value.
> 
> ...


Green energy produced by fossil fuels.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Zero-emission" vehicles are only as clean as the power source they plug into.


*Tesla's Electric Cars Aren't as Green as You Might Think ...*
https://*www.wired.com*/2016/03/teslas-electric-*car*s-might-not-green...
... a material destined for your *zero*-*emissions car*. ... for a *battery* that comes out of a *car* to go to a landfill for ... the *environmental costs* of making ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Tesla's Electric Cars Aren't as Green as You Might Think ...*
> https://*www.wired.com*/2016/03/teslas-electric-*car*s-might-not-green...
> ... a material destined for your *zero*-*emissions car*. ... for a *battery* that comes out of a *car* to go to a landfill for ... the *environmental costs* of making ...


We can’t look at mining as an over-there thing and at Tesla as an over-here thing. They’re intricately linked.

DAVID ABRAHAM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can’t look at mining as an over-there thing and at Tesla as an over-here thing. They’re intricately linked.
> 
> DAVID ABRAHAM


Didn't Mr Husker have a quote about facts the other day?


----------



## espola (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://fee.org/articles/zero-emission-vehicles-can-increase-air-pollution-study/


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

"Approximately 80 percent of our air pollution stems from hydrocarbons released by vegetation, so let's not go overboard in setting and enforcing tough emission standards from man-made sources."


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

*Soros " Funnels " money into Tesla......Talk about a deal with the Devil....*
*No Thanks !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't Mr Husker have a quote about facts the other day?


Yes.  He didnʻt know it though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Approximately 80 percent of our air pollution stems from hydrocarbons released by vegetation, so let's not go overboard in setting and enforcing tough emission standards from man-made sources."


Atta boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Zero-emission" vehicles are only as clean as the power source they plug into.


Obvi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obvi.


So is that the line of reasoning, if one thing is tainted everything down the line is as well? So in the case of renewables, clean-energy, etc. if even one part of the process requires the use of something for which fossil fuels were used (currently) the whole process is tainted therefore should be considered invalid and not worth the effort? Isn't that like saying the first automobiles relied on horse and buggies to be constructed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is that the line of reasoning, if one thing is tainted everything down the line is as well? So in the case of renewables, clean-energy, etc. if even one part of the process requires the use of something for which fossil fuels were used (currently) the whole process is tainted therefore should be considered invalid and not worth the effort? Isn't that like saying the first automobiles relied on horse and buggies to be constructed?


Not exactly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is that the line of reasoning, if one thing is tainted everything down the line is as well?


I wouldnʻt say that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So in the case of renewables, clean-energy, etc. if even one part of the process requires the use of something for which fossil fuels were used (currently) the whole process is tainted therefore should be considered invalid and not worth the effort?


No.  I’m saying that “effort” depends on fossil fuels.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  I’m saying that “effort” depends on fossil fuels.


For now, like the automobile and the horse & buggy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For now, like the automobile and the horse & buggy.


Sure, why not.  Baby steps right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sure, why not.  Baby steps right?


I'd like to say that is a breakthrough for you, but we have seen you do that before and then later you realize you veered from the path.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'd like to say that is a breakthrough for you, but we have seen you do that before and then later you realize you veered from the path.


You see what you want to see....
Unfortunately reality & truth are things that you choose to ignore much of the time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'd like to say that is a breakthrough for you, but we have seen you do that before and then later you realize you veered from the path.


Tell me more about the buggy and how it was made.  Think "I,pencil"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'd like to say that is a breakthrough for you, but we have seen you do that before and then later you realize you veered from the path.


Who are the "we" you always claim to represent?
Is there more than one of you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who are the "we" you always claim to represent?
> Is there more than one of you?


That's his pet gerbil.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's his pet gerbil.


Rats and gerbils living together?
What next?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rats and gerbils living together?
> What next?


Let's just keep the weasel away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2018)

Gigantic dust cloud engulfs Boise City Oklahoma 1935.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gigantic dust cloud engulfs Boise City Oklahoma 1935.


So dams yes, high speed rail no?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who are the "we" you always claim to represent?
> Is there more than one of you?


IPD folks are known for their multiple personalities.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So dams yes, high speed rail no?


Dust bowl 1935


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dust bowl 1935


Been through the central valley lately?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Been through the central valley lately?


Reality is, the only dust bowl around here is between your ears...

*Central Valley Project begins 2018 water year with 8.9 million acre-feet of storage*
Media Contact: Erin Curtis, 916-978-5100, eccurtis@usbr.gov

For Release: October 12, 2017

SACRAMENTO, Calif. - The Bureau of Reclamation’s Central Valley Project began water year 2018, which runs from Oct. 1, 2017, to Sept. 30, 2018, with 8.9 million acre-feet of water in six key CVP reservoirs (Trinity, Shasta, Folsom, New Melones, Millerton, and the federal share of the joint federal-state San Luis Reservoir). This is 145 percent of the 15-year average annual carryover of 6.2 million acre-feet and 4 million acre-feet more than the amount with which the Mid-Pacific Region began WY 2017.

"2017 was an incredible water year, and we are pleased to have bountiful water supplies," said Regional Director David Murillo. "Now we are focusing on balance. We are heading into winter with our reservoir levels at a safe place with respect to flood control, should we experience another wet winter. At the same time, we believe we have conserved healthy storage levels in the event that we have a dry winter."

The table below shows capacities and end-of-year storages in WY 2016 and WY 2017 for key CVP reservoirs; the next table compares end-of-year storages from WY 2013 to WY 2017. The amount of stored water at the end of the water year reflects the amount carried over into the new water year. One acre-foot is the volume of water sufficient to cover an acre of land to a depth of 1 foot, enough water to sustain a typical California household of four for one year. In spring 2018, Reclamation anticipates making a preliminary assessment of WY 2018 CVP water supply conditions.
https://www.usbr.gov/newsroom/newsrelease/detail.cfm?RecordID=60673


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

So who's gonna side with Sacramento and who with the farmers?


----------



## espola (May 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Reality is, the only dust bowl around here is between your ears...
> 
> *Central Valley Project begins 2018 water year with 8.9 million acre-feet of storage*
> Media Contact: Erin Curtis, 916-978-5100, eccurtis@usbr.gov
> ...


One of the numbers in the graph shows that 2016 ended with 241% of capacity, which would be impossible unless maybe reservoir workers were taking some water home with them to return later.

CVP Reservoirs
and Capacities  2017  % of Capacity  % of 15 Year Avg  2016   % of Capacity  % of 15 Year Avg   15-Year Average Storage

Total 11.8  8.9  75  145  4.9  241  82  6.16


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Been through the central valley lately?


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.


 . . . and you stayed in the truck like always.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you stayed in the truck like always.


Until I was safely off the highway, yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2018)

espola said:


> One of the numbers in the graph shows that 2016 ended with 241% of capacity, which would be impossible unless maybe reservoir workers were taking some water home with them to return later.
> 
> CVP Reservoirs
> and Capacities  2017  % of Capacity  % of 15 Year Avg  2016   % of Capacity  % of 15 Year Avg   15-Year Average Storage
> ...


Oh Magoo....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Until I was safely off the highway, yes.


So do you side with Sacramento or the farmers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

espola said:


> One of the numbers in the graph shows that 2016 ended with 241% of capacity, which would be impossible unless maybe reservoir workers were taking some water home with them to return later.
> 
> CVP Reservoirs
> and Capacities  2017  % of Capacity  % of 15 Year Avg  2016   % of Capacity  % of 15 Year Avg   15-Year Average Storage
> ...


Is dizzy doing their math?


----------



## espola (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is dizzy doing their math?


Good point, since it involves percentages.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do you side with Sacramento or the farmers?


I almost never agree with sacramento.
Which farmers do I agree with?
I will probably agree with them over sacramento, even though I grow my own.
Ive seen the signs.
There were more of them several years back, before many of the farmers switched crops.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I almost never agree with sacramento.
> Which farmers do I agree with?
> I will probably agree with them over sacramento, even though I grow my own.
> Ive seen the signs.
> There were more of them several years back, before many of the farmers switched crops.


How noncommittal of you, like always.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How noncommittal of you, like always.


I like to keep my options open.
Why do you hate farmers and America?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like to keep my options open.
> Why do you hate farmers and America?


Jumping to conclusions eh? How lil 'joe of you . . . like women who when stuck together all start to menstruate at the same time, you guys are all morphing together as one.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do you side with Sacramento or the farmers?


*Carlsbad is now joined in the Lawsuit against Brown The Clown and his *
*Mexican Cartel Sanctuary City/State Policies.......*
*A Revolution is Brewing !*
*Make sure you pick the side representing THE TRUTH....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jumping to conclusions eh? How lil 'joe of you . . . like women who when stuck together all start to menstruate at the same time, you guys are all morphing together as one.


Truth hurts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jumping to conclusions eh? How lil 'joe of you . . . like women who when stuck together all start to menstruate at the same time, you guys are all morphing together as one.


Is that why you hate America?
I love the women of America, even when they jump to that conclusion before I say, "I love the women of America".
Maybe thats why I love them so much, I dont know..
Why do you hate American women?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Carlsbad is now joined in the Lawsuit against Brown The Clown and his *
> *Mexican Cartel Sanctuary City/State Policies.......*
> *A Revolution is Brewing !*
> *Make sure you pick the side representing THE TRUTH....!*


4-1!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why you hate America?
> I love the women of America, even when they jump to that conclusion before I say, "I love the women of America".
> Maybe thats why I love them so much, I dont know..
> Why do you hate American women?


Hello? Is this thing on? You do realize you posted that right? The mic was on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hello? Is this thing on? You do realize you posted that right? The mic was on.


I was trying to communicate in ratspeak. It aint easy to emulate rat-babble. Looks like I pretty much nailed it.
Now you know what it looks like from over here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was trying to communicate in ratspeak. It aint easy to emulate rat-babble. Looks like I pretty much nailed it.
> Now you know what it looks like from over here.


No, I think knowing what you know is gnawing at you, but you are afraid to let it go . . . but nice try, did it help? You that is, your self hypnosis?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I think knowing what you know is gnawing at you, but you are afraid to let it go.


No, it really was ratspeak.
Swear to God, that was my best crack at it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, it really was ratspeak.
> Swear to God, that was my best crack at it.


You don't have the heart nor balls for it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have the heart nor balls for it.


Is it because of my hair?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have the heart nor balls for it.


Its because Im black, isnt it.
Wait, Im not black, that cant be it.

...hmmm.
So my balls are too big, I got that much figured out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its because Im black, isnt it.
> Wait, Im not black, that cant be it.
> 
> ...hmmm.
> So my balls are too big, I got that much figured out.


You know how I'ole is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

018
*Out of sight, out of mines*
By John M. Contino
As a generalization, it's safe to say that there are few things in this world more odious to an environmentalist than the mining of metals and minerals, except if those activities are conducted in an obscure, faraway place, and if the fruits of those activities bear the cool, sleek moniker of "clean."

There's a modern-day "Heart of Darkness" being perpetrated in the Democratic Republic of Congo, where tens of thousands of children as young as four are forced to haul rocks to the surface from mines dug by hand as part of a cobalt-mining operation, under conditions that would make Upton Sinclair, or, for that matter, Joseph Conrad, blush. Last August, the Daily Mail printed an article describing these conditions, where they also reported that each electric car requires an average 15 kg (33 lbs) of cobalt in its batteries.

To give credit where due, according to Benchmark Minerals, Panasonic has enabled Tesla to reduce its cobalt consumption by 60% over the last six years by utilizing nickel-cobalt-aluminum (NCA) technology versus nickel-cobalt-manganese (NCM), which remains the standard for the electric vehicle (E.V.) industry. Nevertheless, replacement technology for cobalt is still at least ten years out, and the projected "EV surge is far more significant than the reduction of cobalt intensity which is close to its limit[.] ... [M]ore cobalt will be needed and the reliance on Democratic Republic of Congo as the primary supplier [60% of worldwide production] will increase."

On May 17, 2018, the Wall Street Journal reported that "[p]rices of lithium and cobalt more than doubled from 2016 through last year, but the rally has cooled off recently amid worries about oversupply." The market responded in typical fashion by ramping up worldwide production (i.e., mining) of lithium and, to a lesser extent, cobalt. Consumption levels of nickel, manganese, and aluminum are no doubt on the rise as well.

E.V.s and plug-in hybrids are eligible for federal tax credits up to $7,500, depending upon the battery capacity, and most E.V.s are eligible for the maximum amount. Some states offer additional subsidies. Colorado is the most generous. This from The Complete Colorado:

Currently those with EV or AFV [Alternative Fuel] vehicles receive up to $20,000 in Colorado income tax credits over and above the $7,500 the federal government already grants. The credit is based on size and weight of vehicle. Light passenger vehicles get $5,000, which, unlike most states and the federal credit, can be used as a rebate, and trucks get $7,000-$20,000.

As of 4/18/2018, a bill to repeal this electric vehicle subsidy (S.B. 18-047) was postponed indefinitely by the Colorado House Committee on Transportation and Energy.

All such subsidies should be eliminated. If we stopped subsidizing electric trucks and buses, for example, we would likely see more conversions of truck and bus fleets to compressed natural gas (CNG), which is cheaper; more efficient; and, I argue, more environmentally desirable than the electric alternative.

All is imperfect, but the market is not the insidious spawn of Darth Vader. We're better off if complex, dynamic solutions have to prove their worth by competing on many levels in the real world, as opposed to a having a few masterminds (at the prodding, or shall we say incentivizing, of parties with vested interests) distort the field with edicts from above.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 018
> *Out of sight, out of mines*
> By John M. Contino
> As a generalization, it's safe to say that there are few things in this world more odious to an environmentalist than the mining of metals and minerals, except if those activities are conducted in an obscure, faraway place, and if the fruits of those activities bear the cool, sleek moniker of "clean."
> ...


Shhhhhh!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

AY 24, 2018
*Restoring the EPA's Scientific Integrity*
By E. Calvin Beisner
For decades, the federal Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has gotten away with creating regulations that lack sound scientific basis, costing Americans hundreds of billions of dollars without solid evidence that those costs are justified.

It's done this in two ways.

Sometimes, it has simply thrown out scientific results and regulated to satisfy a political pressure group. That was largely the case when, in 1972, contrary to its own scientific findings but under heavy pressure from environmentalists, it banned the use of DDT, the most effective, least expensive, safest pesticide by which to control or eradicate disease-carrying insects like mosquitoes and lice.

The U.S. had already largely eliminated malaria by widespread spraying of DDT from the 1940s into the 1960s, so the ban didn't have immediate, large-scale negative consequences here. But it has made it more difficult to combat the recent spread of other insect-borne diseases like West Nile Virus, Zika, Lyme, and spotted fever, and even malaria is making a comeback.

The greater impact of the DDT ban has been in developing countries. The EPA persuaded other federal agencies to withhold foreign aid from countries that used DDT. Most developing countries complied. The result has been hundreds of millions of cases of malaria every year and tens of millions of malaria-caused deaths over the last 45 years.

At other times, the EPA has built new regulations on "secret science" – studies whose authors refuse to grant other scientists access to the data, computer code, and methodology behind them. Such studies are not subject to replication by other scientists. Yet replication is the acid test of scientific research.

"Secret science" has been especially common as the basis for pollution regulation dependent on dose and response relationships and for regulation related to anthropogenic global warming (AGW).

Last month, EPA administrator Scott Pruitt requested public comment on a new rule, "Strengthening Transparency in Regulatory Science" (STRS), designed to solve that problem.






STRS provides that "[w]hen promulgating significant regulatory actions, the Agency shall ensure that dose response data and models underlying pivotal regulatory science are publicly available in a manner sufficient for independent validation." It codifies what was intended in the Secret Science Reform Act of 2015, and the Honest and Open New EPA Science Treatment Act of 2017 (HONEST Act), both of which passed the House but never came up for vote in the Senate.

The Cornwall Alliance for the Stewardship of Creation – a network of scientists, economists, and religious leaders dedicated to environmental stewardship and economic development for the poor – has issued and is gathering signatures to an open letter supporting the STRS that calls the proposed rule "badly needed to assure American taxpayers that the EPA is truly acting in their best interests."









https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/super_size_my_doubts_about_morgan_spurlocks_snide_documentary_about_mcdonalds.html

Opponents of STRS raise three common, and at first sight credible, objections.

The first is that peer review ensures the quality of studies published in refereed journals. But there is actually no empirical evidence that peer review works well. Drummond Rennie, deputy editor of the Journal of the American Medical Association and intellectual father of the international congresses of peer review held quadrennially starting in 1989, has said, "If peer review was a drug it would never be allowed on the market." In fact, as John P.A. Ioannidis demonstrated in a celebrated article in PLOS/Medicine, "most scientific research findings are false."

The second common objection is that the rule would prevent the EPA from using studies that involved confidential information, such as personal health data or corporate proprietary information. In an open letter to EPA administrator Scott Pruitt, the leftist, political activist Union of Concerned Scientists (UCS) argued, "[T]here are multiple valid reasons why requiring the release of all data does not improve scientific integrity and could actually compromise research, including intellectual property, proprietary, and privacy concerns."

Yet Section 30.5 of the rule expressly states: "Where the Agency is making data or models publicly available, it shall do so in a fashion that is consistent with law, protects privacy, confidentiality, confidential business information, and is sensitive to national and homeland security." Section 30.9 allows the administrator to make exceptions when compliance isn't feasible.

A third common objection, also expressed in the UCS letter, is that "many public health studies cannot be replicated, as doing so would require intentionally and unethically exposing people and the environment to harmful contaminants or recreating one-time events (such as the Deepwater Horizon oil spill)." But what needs to be replicable in studies of such events is not the events themselves, but the procedures used to collect and analyze data and make inferences from them.

Consider, for example, a study that used tree rings as proxy temperature measurements and purported to find that neither the Medieval Warm Period nor the Little Ice Age had occurred, but that a rapid and historically unprecedented warming had begun in the late 19th century. The study became iconic for claims of dangerous AGW driven by human emissions of carbon dioxide.

No one needed to use a time machine to return to the 11th through 20th centuries and regrow trees to recognize that the authors had committed confirmation fallacy by excluding certain data and misused a statistical procedure, resulting in false results. All anyone needed was access to the raw data and the computer code used to analyze it.

Yet the lead author's long refusal to allow access to raw data and computer code delayed discovery of these errors for years, during which the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, the public, and governments all over the world were led to believe its claims and formulate expensive policies based partly on them.

The UCS letter asserted that concerns about transparency and certainty raised by supporters of the rule "are phony issues that weaponize 'transparency' to facilitate political interference in science-based decision making, rather than genuinely address either." But the irreproducibility crisis is real, not phony. Furthermore, enhanced transparency works _against_ politicization, not for it. This objection is so patently invalid as to suggest that those who offer it are themselves weaponizing confidentiality to facilitate their own political interference in science-based decision-making.

STRS will improve, not harm, the EPA's mission to protect Americans from real environmental risks. It will also reduce the risks caused by unjustified but costly regulations. It should be adopted.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AY 24, 2018
> *Restoring the EPA's Scientific Integrity*
> By E. Calvin Beisner
> For decades, the federal Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has gotten away with creating regulations that lack sound scientific basis, costing Americans hundreds of billions of dollars without solid evidence that those costs are justified.
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Back Off Man, I'm a Scientist - Ghostbusters - YouTube*
▶ 0:05





Similar
May 29, 2011 - Uploaded by ghostb21x
_*Back Off*_ Man, _*I'm a Scientist*_ - Ghostbusters. ghostb21x. Loading... Unsubscribe from ghostb21x? Cancel ...


----------



## espola (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AY 24, 2018
> *Restoring the EPA's Scientific Integrity*
> By E. Calvin Beisner
> For decades, the federal Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has gotten away with creating regulations that lack sound scientific basis, costing Americans hundreds of billions of dollars without solid evidence that those costs are justified.
> ...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2018/05/23/in-an-internal-memo-the-white-house-considered-whether-to-simply-ignore-federal-climate-research/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.832c9574e3d6


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2018/05/23/in-an-internal-memo-the-white-house-considered-whether-to-simply-ignore-federal-climate-research/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.832c9574e3d6


Trump and his followers exude pure, unadulterated envy for just about everything. It's a revolution of the do nothing know nothings.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't have the heart nor balls for it.


*Fixed......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Tom Harris
https://www.desmogblog.com/tom-harris

Global climate is always changing in accordance with natural causes and recent changes are not unusual.
Science is rapidly evolving away from the view that humanity's emissions of carbon dioxide and other 'greenhouse gases' are a cause of dangerous climate change.
Climate models used by the IPCC* fail to reproduce known past climates without manipulation and therefore lack the scientific integrity needed for use in climate prediction and related policy decision-making.
The UN IPCC Summary for Policymakers and the assertions of IPCC executives too often seriously mis-represent the conclusions of their own scientific reports.
Claims that ‘consensus’ exists among climate experts regarding the causes of the modest warming of the past century are contradicted by thousands of independent scientists.
Carbon dioxide is not a pollutant - it is a necessary reactant in plant photosynthesis and so is essential for life on Earth.
Research that identifies the Sun as a major driver of global climate change must be taken more seriously.
Global cooling has presented serious problems for human society and the environment throughout history while global warming has generally been highly beneficial.
It is not possible to reliably predict how climate will change in the future, beyond the certainty that multi-decadal warming and cooling trends, and abrupt changes, will all continue, underscoring a need for effective adaptation.
Since science and observation have failed to substantiate the human-caused climate change hypothesis, it is premature to damage national economies with `carbon' taxes, emissions trading or other schemes to control 'greenhouse gas' emissions.
* United Nations’ Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Paris Agreement Clarification: Developing Countries Need Not Make ANY Emission Reductions - Master Resource
Master Resource › paris-climate-agreement


“President Trump was right to pull the U.S. out of the Paris Agreement. When withdrawing the Clean Power Plan, Pruitt should make it clear that, independent of its other problems, the Paris Agreement violates the will of Congress and is a betrayal of the American people.”

In explaining why he is withdrawing the Clean Power Plan (CPP), Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Scott Pruitt told Fox News’ Neil Cavuto on October 17 that, under the Paris climate change agreement, “China and India don’t have to take any steps with CO2 [carbon dioxide] reductions until the year 2030.”

In fact, developing countries _never_ have to make emission cuts.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.masterresource.org/paris-climate-agreement/paris-developing-nations-no-obligation/&ved=2ahUKEwiCmKiIqqPbAhXuwVkKHTsmDyUQFjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw3puorp1SUa9MEHRQJRRmrE


----------



## espola (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tom Harris
> https://www.desmogblog.com/tom-harris
> 
> Global climate is always changing in accordance with natural causes and recent changes are not unusual.
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Liars

An Oil Company Just Earned A Huge Settlement After Environmentalists Brought False Charges
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/26/chevron-settlement-lawsuit-amazon-ecuador/&ved=0ahUKEwiPkb215aTbAhXOwFkKHfvjC2gQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw1UrGHjSMCtUPdP8OmaEcjr


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


”Live long and prosper”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Been through the central valley lately?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Good point, since it involves percentages.


Some reading too.  You know, so you can understand the problem?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How noncommittal of you, like always.


Maduro is committed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jumping to conclusions eh? How lil 'joe of you . . . like women who when stuck together all start to menstruate at the same time, you guys are all morphing together as one.


Only you could compare menstruation to a sneeze.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2018/05/23/in-an-internal-memo-the-white-house-considered-whether-to-simply-ignore-federal-climate-research/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.832c9574e3d6


Sucka


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump and his followers exude pure, unadulterated envy for just about everything. It's a revolution of the do nothing know nothings.


So you chewed off your own tail.  Now what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


looks like a cross between Rincon, Kirra and Nias.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

*Environmentalists Are Sounding the Alarm: You're Flying Too Much*
Air travel is apparently causing too much pollution, according to environmentalists.

A society so careful to care about the poorest in this world should take note.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Environmentalists Are Sounding the Alarm: You're Flying Too Much*
> Air travel is apparently causing too much pollution, according to environmentalists.
> 
> A society so careful to care about the poorest in this world should take note.


Do as I say....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do as I say....


Reminds me of all the places that Lionardo flies to, to make movies about global warming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Green Economist Admits Fossil Fuel Divestment Doesn’t Accomplish Anything
54 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/28/economist-admits-fossil-fuel-divestment-accomplishes-nothing/&ved=0ahUKEwiBtu_RhKnbAhUIxVkKHciXDHkQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0m4s757EM7pdl2yEFMhyiZ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Environmentalists Are Sounding the Alarm: You're Flying Too Much*
> Air travel is apparently causing too much pollution, according to environmentalists.
> 
> A society so careful to care about the poorest in this world should take note.


Point being?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Green Economist Admits Fossil Fuel Divestment Doesn’t Accomplish Anything
> 54 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/28/economist-admits-fossil-fuel-divestment-accomplishes-nothing/&ved=0ahUKEwiBtu_RhKnbAhUIxVkKHciXDHkQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0m4s757EM7pdl2yEFMhyiZ


One person supposedly said what? "Lot's of people are saying . . . believe me!"


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

All you California haters need to read this and weep...



> *California Must Be Doing Something Right in Trump’s America*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-29/trump-vs-california-state-s-economy-vastly-outpaces-u-s
> 
> Just about every policy Donald Trump imposes to make his America great is opposed by the world's fifth-largest economy. That would be California, which is growing faster and outperforming the U.S. in job growth, manufacturing, personal income, corporate profits and the total return of its bonds. The most populous U.S. state, with 39.5 million people, supplanted the U.K. as No. 5 in the world with an equivalent gross domestic product of more than $2.7 trillion, increasing $127 billion last year, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
> ...


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

The data charting on the California Independent System Operator has really been getting good over the last couple of years --

http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All you California haters need to read this and weep...


*People who live in REALITY know fake news.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?


Is that before or after you read the short article?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All you California haters need to read this and weep...


Bloomberg huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One person supposedly said what? "Lot's of people are saying . . . believe me!"


Only 3%, last I checked


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All you California haters need to read this and weep...


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The data charting on the California Independent System Operator has really been getting good over the last couple of years --
> 
> http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/default.aspx


Thanks for "making the moral case for fossil fuels"

http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/supply.aspx


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bloomberg huh?


Did they happen to mention the unfunded liabilities in the article?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All you California haters need to read this and weep...


This is why people hate California.  It's the politicians.

Subsidies:

_*The new California law mandating that new homes be built with solar energy is a boon for the renewable industry.* San Francisco-based Sunrun Inc., whose shares appreciated 122 percent the past 12 months, will report sales growth of 36 percent in 2018, according to analysts surveyed by Bloomberg. The same analysts predict Sunrun will appreciate another 21 percent by December.

That's another way of saying companies have a better chance of becoming greater when they make their business in California._
_

_
In other words come to California and we'll force Californian's to pay to make your company succeed while we ignore funding those same Californian's pensions.  

Where do they get you information whores from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All you California haters need to read this and weep...


*Cronyism Feeds on the Success of Capitalism—but It Should Not Be Confused with Capitalism Itself*
It is only by the introduction of more capitalism, markets free of all corruptible interference, that cronyism will be diminished.

https://fee.org/articles/cronyism-feeds-on-the-success-of-capitalism-but-it-should-not-be-confused-with-capitalism-itself/

It was in a high school English class where I first learned just how distorted the centuries-long debate over capitalism had become. While lecturing on Joseph Conrad’s classic novella, _Heart of Darkness_, my teacher, a cantankerous man whose dogmatic progressivism made classroom discussions more than a little uncomfortable, claimed that the brutal effects of colonialism described in the book were caused by “capitalism.” 

*Yes, I thought in my sarcastic voice, nothing could encapsulate the free market better than a government-led expedition to expropriate property from its rightful owners and transfer it to taxpayer-subsidized businesses.


.......Like the Solar power industry*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The data charting on the California Independent System Operator has really been getting good over the last couple of years --
> 
> http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/default.aspx


*Cronyism Feeds on the Success of Capitalism—but It Should Not Be Confused with Capitalism Itself*
It is only by the introduction of more capitalism, markets free of all corruptible interference, that cronyism will be diminished.

https://fee.org/articles/cronyism-f...hould-not-be-confused-with-capitalism-itself/

It was in a high school English class where I first learned just how distorted the centuries-long debate over capitalism had become. While lecturing on Joseph Conrad’s classic novella, _Heart of Darkness_, my teacher, a cantankerous man whose dogmatic progressivism made classroom discussions more than a little uncomfortable, claimed that the brutal effects of colonialism described in the book were caused by “capitalism.” 

*Yes, I thought in my sarcastic voice, nothing could encapsulate the free market better than a government-led expedition to expropriate property from its rightful owners and transfer it to taxpayer-subsidized businesses.


.......Like the Solar power industry*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*Tony ( The Lop Eared LIAR ) Villaraigosa is happy the top*
*two get the Crooked Votes.....He knows how to Rig the system !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

https://phys.org/news/2018-03-startup-scales-carbon-nanotube-membranes.html

*Startup scales up carbon nanotube membranes to make carbon-zero fuels for less than fossil fuels*

Mattershift, an NYC-based startup with alumni from MIT and Yale has achieved a breakthrough in making carbon nanotube (CNT) membranes at large scale. The startup is developing the technology's ability to combine and separate individual molecules to make gasoline, diesel, and jet fuel from CO2removed from the air.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://phys.org/news/2018-03-startup-scales-carbon-nanotube-membranes.html
> 
> *Startup scales up carbon nanotube membranes to make carbon-zero fuels for less than fossil fuels*
> 
> Mattershift, an NYC-based startup with alumni from MIT and Yale has achieved a breakthrough in making carbon nanotube (CNT) membranes at large scale. The startup is developing the technology's ability to combine and separate individual molecules to make gasoline, diesel, and jet fuel from CO2removed from the air.


It's not "for less than fossil fuels" until I can get it at the pump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not "for less than fossil fuels" until I can get it at the pump.


Your all time best post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your all time best post.


...........and that's saying something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your all time best post.


Just a thought, maybe E doesn't like fossil fuels because he iz a fossil himself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a thought, maybe E doesn't like fossil fuels because he iz a fossil himself.


That would make him and the other 97%, cannibals


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not "for less than fossil fuels" until I can get it at the pump.


*You're so narrow. How about purchase it at the store.....*
*Or have it shipped to you....You don't even know the parameters *
*and you're poo pooing it. Open your eyes, you've been on the road *
*recently.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

*Pope to meet with oil execs to discuss 'climate change'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2018)

Farmers asked to skip the manure at G7...
http://www.france24.com/en/20180601-canada-farmers-asked-skip-manure-g7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Three Climate Change Questions Answered
WALLACE MANHEIMER
And all it takes is a few simple Google searches.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/three_climate_change_questions_answered.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Three Climate Change Questions Answered
> WALLACE MANHEIMER
> And all it takes is a few simple Google searches.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/three_climate_change_questions_answered.html


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


Please back that up.  Feel free to use your new found love for markets in your response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please back that up.


You mean like the nutter side in here always asks for but never gives of their own?


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like the nutter side in here always asks for but never gives of their own ?


*A smart person would respond with information supporting there position to counter a query.*
*A low intellect/lazy person such as yourself can only counter with two syllable or less words*
*cobbled together in a gutter retort......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


Conservative response 101?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2018)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/climate-change-has-run-its-course-1528152876 …

The game it always was.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/climate-change-has-run-its-course-1528152876 …
> 
> The game it always was.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


There is that conservative streak.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is that conservative streak.


What does "conservative" have to do with that article?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is that conservative streak.


Do you equate "denier" with "conservative"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> What does "conservative" have to do with that article?


Pretty much everything you disagree with is conservative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you equate "denier" with "conservative"?


No, but I do equate warmer with liberal.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty much everything you disagree with is conservative.


non sequitur


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty much everything you disagree with is conservative.


Pretty much everything you tout in here is not conservative, it's nutter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

*HyperHype: Tesla ‘Jaw-Dropping’ Waste…

…Scramble to Save Modules Wrecked by Rogue Robots*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like the nutter side in here always asks for but never gives of their own?


NEVER?
There you go again shit for brains...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> NEVER?
> There you go again shit for brains...


How many times does nono provide a link?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times does nono provide a link?


Why don't you ask him?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like the nutter side in here always asks for but never gives of their own?


Rise above it all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


$$$$$$$uckers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

How horrible is this?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5806751/Rescuers-battle-boiling-ash-survivors-Volcano-Fires-worst-eruption-century.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

It like they are reading my mind,

The Corruption of Science
TOM TRINKO
When misrepresenting science, corrupted oracles attempt to leverage the good science has done to advance their own personal agenda.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/the_corruption_of_science.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty much everything you tout in here is not conservative, it's nutter.


Pretty much everything you tout in here is duck shit nonsense....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pretty much everything you tout in here is duck shit nonsense....


I have to go with lion on this one, he has known you longer than I and he doesn't lie at will as you are well known for.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pretty much everything you tout in here is duck shit nonsense....


Still hurt aren't you? I guess it would have been better if I just let you go on believing you were telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth . . . but refutal was always just one quick google away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

What a loon,


*Pope Francis Decries ‘Exodus of Climate Migrants and Environmental Refugees’*
43EmailGoogle+Twitter






Getty
8 Jun 2018162
*Pope Francis has once again denounced an “ecological crisis” sweeping the world, which is allegedly producing a “growing exodus of climate migrants and environmental refugees.”*
The pope’s words formed part of a message he sent to the Ecumenical Patriarch of Constantinople, Bartholomew I, and to the participants in an International Symposium titled “Toward a Greener Attica: Preserving the Planet and Protecting its People,” taking place in Athens, Greece this week.


Although the pope does not specify what he means by “a growing exodus of climate migrants and environmental refugees,” one must infer that he believes that significant numbers of people are leaving their homelands because of “global warming.”

The pope’s words echo recent predictions by the World Bank that more than 143 million people will be forced to migrate by 2050 thanks to climate change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*POTUS Will Leave G7 Summit Early, Skip Climate Change Meeting*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a loon,
> 
> 
> *Pope Francis Decries ‘Exodus of Climate Migrants and Environmental Refugees’*
> ...


Twelve miles from either coast of the Chesapeake Bay sits a small island in danger of disappearing. 

Tangier Island, Virginia, is one of the most isolated and extraordinary places in the continental US. But the island sits just 4 feet or so above sea level, and a 2015 report suggests little of it will be left in 50 years. 

President Donald Trump, however, disagrees. The Daily Times of Salisbury, Maryland, reported last year that after Trump saw a CNN report about Tangier Island, the president called Mayor James "Ooker" Eskridge to tell him he shouldn't worry about a rise in sea levels. 

"He said, 'Your island has been there for hundreds of years, and I believe your island will be there for hundreds more,'" Eskridge told The Daily Times. 

"Chesapeake Requiem," a book by Earl Swift set to be released later this summer, paints a timely portrait of the 200-year-old crabbing community as it faces extinction from rising water levels. Swift spent the past two years with residents on the island, which he says could become the US's "first climate casualty."

http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-tangier-island-disappearing-sea-level-rise-2017-6

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-tangier-island-mayor-climate-change-20170801-story.html

Donald Trump says he is “not a big believer in global warming.” He has called it “a total hoax,” “bullshit” and “pseudoscience.”

But he is also trying to build a sea wall designed to protect one of his golf courses from “global warming and its effects.”

https://www.politico.com/story/2016/05/donald-trump-climate-change-golf-course-223436


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times does nono provide a link?


WTF?
What does every, all, never, always, etc. have to do with providing a link?
NOTHING!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF?
> What does every, all, never, always, etc. have to do with providing a link?
> NOTHING!


Settle down Mr. Magoo, your glasses are right there on top of your block head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Did you E-read this?

Land loss has been extensive since 1850, especially along the western shore (Fig. 1). As of 2013, only 33.25% (319.35 HA) of the Tangier Islands remain since 1850 (875.33 HA) giving a mean annual loss of 3.41 HA yr−1. Variance was highest along the western shores of the Islands, especially Uppards Island (Supplemental Fig. 2) and Tangier Island, before breakwater construction. We fit linear regressions (all parameters had p < 0.05), to the data to predict the lifespan of the island system (Fig. 4) using the historic land- loss rate projected into the future. Best fits were linear, quadratic or cubic (Supplemental Table 1). These fits suggest that, if historic rates of land loss and RSLR were to continue, the islands should be inundated by 2106, possibly as early as 2070. Goose Island, the smallest island of the three, is the first predicted to be completely submerged-before 2050 (Figs 3 and 4)-regardless of the RSLR scenario (linear, low, mid, or high) chosen. The low and mid-range RSLR scenarios predict a similar time of inundation for Uppards and Tangier by approximately 2106, with the high RSLR scenario predicting these islands will be lost by the late 2060s.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you E-read this?
> 
> Land loss has been extensive since 1850, especially along the western shore (Fig. 1). As of 2013, only 33.25% (319.35 HA) of the Tangier Islands remain since 1850 (875.33 HA) giving a mean annual loss of 3.41 HA yr−1. Variance was highest along the western shores of the Islands, especially Uppards Island (Supplemental Fig. 2) and Tangier Island, before breakwater construction. We fit linear regressions (all parameters had p < 0.05), to the data to predict the lifespan of the island system (Fig. 4) using the historic land- loss rate projected into the future. Best fits were linear, quadratic or cubic (Supplemental Table 1). These fits suggest that, if historic rates of land loss and RSLR were to continue, the islands should be inundated by 2106, possibly as early as 2070. Goose Island, the smallest island of the three, is the first predicted to be completely submerged-before 2050 (Figs 3 and 4)-regardless of the RSLR scenario (linear, low, mid, or high) chosen. The low and mid-range RSLR scenarios predict a similar time of inundation for Uppards and Tangier by approximately 2106, with the high RSLR scenario predicting these islands will be lost by the late 2060s.


Question is, did Trump?

President Donald Trump, however, disagrees. The Daily Times of Salisbury, Maryland, reported last year that after Trump saw a CNN report about Tangier Island, the president called Mayor James "Ooker" Eskridge to tell him he shouldn't worry about a rise in sea levels. 

"He said, 'Your island has been there for hundreds of years, and I believe your island will be there for hundreds more,'" Eskridge told The Daily Times.

Coupled with . . . .

https://www.politico.com/story/2016/05/donald-trump-climate-change-golf-course-223436

Even the most unquestioning of minds might wonder about the thought process (or lack thereof) going on there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Question is, did Trump?
> 
> President Donald Trump, however, disagrees. The Daily Times of Salisbury, Maryland, reported last year that after Trump saw a CNN report about Tangier Island, the president called Mayor James "Ooker" Eskridge to tell him he shouldn't worry about a rise in sea levels.
> 
> ...


Disingenuous at best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Disingenuous at best.


If you could not comprehend I will spell it out for you. Trump is a denier to appeal to his base, but has applied to the government of Ireland for a permit to erect a seawall to protect his golf course, citing global warming and it's effects as the reason for needing the wall. He is playing every angle, like always. Aka if you believe he wants to help anyone but himself you too are being played.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Berkeley declares 'climate emergency' worse than World War II, demands 'humane' population control
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/06/13/berkeley-declares-climate-emergency-worse-than-world-war-ii-demands-humane-population-control.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjsk_TD_9LbAhVRA6wKHQzRBEAQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw0QqWGGaxKduYgE4PeoRVHZ


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Berkeley declares 'climate emergency' worse than World War II, demands 'humane' population control
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/06/13/berkeley-declares-climate-emergency-worse-than-world-war-ii-demands-humane-population-control.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjsk_TD_9LbAhVRA6wKHQzRBEAQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw0QqWGGaxKduYgE4PeoRVHZ


Hysteria.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF?
> What does every, all, never, always, etc. have to do with providing a link?
> NOTHING!


Try to be consistent would ya? Then again you aren't sure where you are at most of the time eh Mr. Magoo?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like the nutter side in here always asks for but never gives of their own?


Whataboutism.  Code word for Whataboutism


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whataboutism.  Code word for Whataboutism


\
Aloha.
Where you been Brah?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> \
> Aloha.
> Where you been Brah?


Kapalama Heights


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kapalama Heights


Did you get that package I requested?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Settle down Mr. Magoo, your glasses are right there on top of your block head.



What does every, all, never, always, etc. have to do with providing a link?
Answer the question Daffy and if you want to talk to Magoo, direct it to espola , ya dumb ass.
That settled enough for you fuck wad?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try to be consistent would ya? Then again you aren't sure where you are at most of the time eh Mr. Magoo?


Once again, you're projecting your feelings and parroting what has already been posted by others...you're ignorance is pathetic.


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What does every, all, never, always, etc. have to do with providing a link?
> Answer the question Daffy and if you want to talk to Magoo, direct it to espola , ya dumb ass.
> That settled enough for you fuck wad?


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


Ignoramus.

ps. Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Scientists say Trump policies will kill 80,000 people per decade
JUNE 17, 2018
The politicization of science is getting worse.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/scientists_say_trump_policies_will_kill_80000_people_per_decade.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try to be consistent would ya? Then again you aren't sure where you are at most of the time eh Mr. Magoo?


You seem to be so confused as to be even more pathetic than usual Daffy, ya goofy f'n idiot.
Try being relevant, coherent, & original... 
Perhaps all that acetylene you inhaled over the years have left you in a constant vegetative state...ramble Daffy ramble...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


Insults? Sure
Lies? None.
Now go fuck yourself & cry me a river Magoo.
P.S. Hope you had a great Fathers Day...


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seem to be so confused as to be even more pathetic than usual Daffy, ya goofy f'n idiot.
> Try being relevant, coherent, & original...
> Perhaps all that acetylene you inhaled over the years have left you in a constant vegetative state...ramble Daffy ramble...


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Insults? Sure
> Lies? None.
> Now go fuck yourself & cry me a river Magoo.
> P.S. Hope you had a great Fathers Day...


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Muahahahahaaaaaa...jackass.
What is the lie?


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaa...jackass.
> What is the lie?


That you weren't lying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you get that package I requested?


Sheʻs being interviewed by the FBI.   For a job!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheʻs being interviewed by the FBI.   For a job!!


I heard they might be in need of some untarnished employees.
Thank you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Fish....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

*L.A. Mayor flushes millions into electric bus company with predictable results*
Jazz Shaw Jun 20, 2018 10:41 AM
Top Pick





Swing and a miss


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Warmists lynching an innocent bystander, CO2
JUNE 21, 2018
Despite all of the evidence of natural changes in Earth's temperature, man's production of invisible life-supporting carbon dioxide is being slandered...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/warmists_lynching_an_innocent_bystander_co2.html


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

A few Senators may have inadvertently exposed their position on climate science when they accused the National Science Foundation of violating the Hatch Act, which, among other things, bans federal agencies from engaging in partisan political activity.


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty much everything you disagree with is conservative.



*And everything he agrees with is a shithole....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


*Thief.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> That you weren't lying.


Now there's some real deep reasoning....fuckin' Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

*Thirty Years On, How Well Do 'Global Warming' Predictions Stand Up?*


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Thirty Years On, How Well Do 'Global Warming' Predictions Stand Up?*


Stopped by the paywall.  What did it say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Stopped by the paywall.  What did it say?


It said you alarmists are liars.
Probably.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It said you alarmists are liars.
> Probably.


Which 30-year predictions did the article cite?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

No paywall here --
https://grist.org/article/the-water-crisis-the-trump-administration-didnt-want-you-to-know-about/

The saga, already pretty dramatic, started to resemble an episode of House of Cards when an AP reporter was forcibly removed from that summit. The reporter, along with journalists from CNN, Politico, and E&E News, were barred from entering the summit because of limited space, but reporters who were allowed to sit in on the meeting tweeted out pictures of empty chairs in the room.

It seems like Pruitt should have learned by now that doing something like, oh, I don’t know, forcibly ejecting a reporter from a summit, only serves to attract attention to the very thing he’s trying to downplay. Luckily for us, he’s a slow learner. It’s worth highlighting two more notable revelations from the newly published 852-page CDC report.


In studies of rats and mice, researchers found regular exposure to PFAS affected development, body weight, and brain activity. If you’re thinking, “Well, those are just rats!”, keep in mind that the CDC assumes humans are more sensitive to this stuff than other animals when it goes about setting exposure limits.
The CDC only looked at 14 PFAS compounds in its study. There are more than 4,000 kinds of PFAS chemicals out there in the world, and the chemical industry regularly switches between types. So there’s a lot to learn about these pesky and incredibly harmful little compounds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Which 30-year predictions did the article cite?


You are trying to have a logical conversation with a troll?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Which 30-year predictions did the article cite?


The 30 year predictions the article cited, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are trying to have a logical conversation with a troll?


Easy now, your eyes are still all red and puffy.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The 30 year predictions the article cited, dummy.


I think you just proved the point I was after.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are trying to have a logical conversation with a troll?


The trap is set.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I think you just proved the point I was after.


Did you read my reply? Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> No paywall here --
> https://grist.org/article/the-water-crisis-the-trump-administration-didnt-want-you-to-know-about/
> 
> The saga, already pretty dramatic, started to resemble an episode of House of Cards when an AP reporter was forcibly removed from that summit. The reporter, along with journalists from CNN, Politico, and E&E News, were barred from entering the summit because of limited space, but reporters who were allowed to sit in on the meeting tweeted out pictures of empty chairs in the room.
> ...





Global Warming Predictions vs Reality After 30 Years


It was 1988 and James Hansen went before congress to deliver his prophecy of doom that our current civilization was on its way to being the new Atlantis. We would be submerged below rising oceans, while what little land was left would be desert and scou red by hurricanes, all by an atmosphere turned into an EZ Bake oven. If you thought about it at the time much of the predictions were at best a little off, if not contradictory.  If Hansen had of been a religious leader his claims would have been dismissed outright but because he wore the robes and regalia of a scientist his prophecy of doom was giving credence.

The question is now that time has passed is he a true prophet or just another crazy predicting the end is nigh.

Mr. Hansen’s testimony described three possible scenarios for the future of carbon dioxide emissions. He called Scenario A “business as usual,” as it maintained the accelerating emissions growth typical of the 1970s and ’80s. This scenario predicted the earth would warm 1 degree Celsius by 2018. Scenario B set emissions lower, rising at the same rate today as in 1988. Mr. Hansen called this outcome the “most plausible,” and predicted it would lead to about 0.7 degree of warming by this year.* He added a final projection, Scenario C, which he deemed highly unlikely: constant emissions beginning in 2000. In that forecast, temperatures would rise a few tenths of a degree before flatlining after 2000.*

Thirty years of data have been collected since Mr. Hansen outlined his scenarios—enough to determine which was closest to reality. *And the winner is Scenario C. Global surface temperature has not increased significantly since 2000, discounting the larger-than-usual El Niño of 2015-16*. Assessed by Mr. Hansen’s model, surface temperatures are behaving as if we had capped 18 years ago the carbon-dioxide emissions responsible for the enhanced greenhouse effect. But we didn’t. And it isn’t just Mr. Hansen who got it wrong. _*Models devised by the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change have, on average, predicted about twice as much warming as has been observed since global satellite temperature monitoring began 40 years ago.*_
–WSJ

So much for Hansen getting staffers to turn off the air conditioning in congress and demonstrating statistics with rigged dice. I guess if challenged these days he would take a page from Harry Reid and say “Sure I lied but it worked”. What about his other predictions ?
Outside the warming models, his only explicit claim in the testimony was that the late ’80s and ’90s would see “greater than average warming in the southeast U.S. and the Midwest.” No such spike has been measured in these regions.

As observed temperatures diverged over the years from his predictions, Mr. Hansen doubled down. In a 2007 case on auto emissions, he stated in his deposition that most of Greenland’s ice would soon melt, raising sea levels 23 feet over the course of 100 years. Subsequent research published in Nature magazine on the history of Greenland’s ice cap demonstrated this to be impossible. Much of Greenland’s surface melts every summer, meaning rapid melting might reasonably be expected to occur in a dramatically warming world. But not in the one we live in. The Nature study found only modest ice loss after 6,000 years of much warmer temperatures than human activity could ever sustain.
–WSJ
Oops not only not happening can’t happen.  Did Hansen stop at just being wrong ?

Several more of Mr. Hansen’s predictions can now be judged by history. Have hurricanes gotten stronger, as Mr. Hansen predicted in a 2016 study? No. Satellite data from 1970 onward shows no evidence of this in relation to global surface temperature. Have storms caused increasing amounts of damage in the U.S.? Data from the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration show no such increase in damage, measured as a percentage of gross domestic product. How about stronger tornadoes? The opposite may be true, as NOAA data offers some evidence of a decline. The list of what didn’t happen is long and tedious.
–WSJ
If Hansen were a religious leader his cult would be falling apart by now. He isn’t though, he is a hack scientist who created a political agenda. An agenda that allowed the politically connected to take money out of the public’s pocket and put it in theirs. While there is no hope that any of the people involved with this will see the insides of jails they so richly deserve we can hope that future generations look back on this scam and learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Republicans are so beholden to fossil fuel billionaire’s money that they’re willing to lie about basic science and put our entire species at risk.

https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans are so beholden to fossil fuel billionaire’s money that they’re willing to lie about basic science and put our entire species at risk.
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america


*As a defining act against the " Fossil Fuel Industry " go outside, get in your vehicle, drive *
*to an open location.....preferably a large empty parking lot and light your car a blaze.....*
*Record it as you do your " Selfies " and post it for all the World to witness your ignorance....*
*Go on.....git on it Rodent....You show em !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Climate Change Makes Flat and Globally Warm Beer
TIMOTHY BIRDNOW
European soft drinks and beer may go as flat as the American job market was under Obama this season as a result of a shortage of carbon dioxide.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/climate_change_makes_flat_and_globally_warm_beer.html


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate Change Makes Flat and Globally Warm Beer
> TIMOTHY BIRDNOW
> European soft drinks and beer may go as flat as the American job market was under Obama this season as a result of a shortage of carbon dioxide.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/climate_change_makes_flat_and_globally_warm_beer.html


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


All the news that's fit to print.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans are so beholden to fossil fuel billionaire’s money that they’re willing to lie about basic science and put our entire species at risk.
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america


Seems you're a bit beholding yourself.

*MEDIA BIAS/FACT CHECK
Common Dreams.......*








https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/common-dreams/
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/methodology/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


"No lies or insults, right?"_ espola

_


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "No lies or insults, right?"_ espola
> 
> _


Honest evaluation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Honest evaluation.


Sucker


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker


Tell us more about the CO2 situation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Honest evaluation.


That term is anathema to nutters, goes directly against their marching orders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That term is anathema to nutters, goes directly against our marching orders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Tell us more about the CO2 situation.


We’d tell you, but not the rest of you.
We need approval to do that.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We’d tell you, but not the rest of you.
> We need approval to do that.


That's right - you like the cheap beer that needs to be finished with artificial carbonation.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.



*Thief.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> That's right - you like the cheap beer that needs to be finished with artificial carbonation.


We dont like cheap beer.
Can you tell us more about cheap beer?


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We dont like cheap beer.
> Can you tell us more about cheap beer?


Modelo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Modelo.


We love Modelo Especial, as well as Modelo Negro.
Tell us more about how its bad.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We love Modelo Especial, as well as Modelo Negro.
> Tell us more about how its bad.


Bad?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Bad?


Co2 is bad, so the co2 in beer is by association, purely, and irrevocably, evil. (bad).
I dont consider Modelo "cheap" beer.

Bud, Coors, Tecate, PBR, yep.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Co2 is bad, so the co2 in beer is by association, purely, and irrevocably, evil. (bad).


The CO2 in naturally-brewed beer is produced from its ingredients (barley, hops, and yeast) which got their carbon mainly from the CO2 in the atmosphere, and is therefore by definition renewable (just like firewood).  Brewers may brew beers that need no additional CO2, or they may produce the carbonation fizz by finishing (adding sugars during bottling, sometimes with added yeast), or they may capture the natural CO2 emissions of the brewing process and inject them back in during bottling, or they may just add bottled CO2 obtained from industrial suppliers.   

The amount of "evil" in industrial CO2 depends on its source.  It can be made as a sideproduct of atmospheric distillation whose intended products are nitrogen, oxygen, and argon, or captured from the combustion of fossil fuels (increasingly common now because of emissions regulations), or by simple chemical processes (typically involving acids and carbonic rocks like limestone).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The CO2 in naturally-brewed beer is produced from its ingredients (barley, hops, and yeast) which got their carbon mainly from the CO2 in the atmosphere, and is therefore by definition renewable (just like firewood).  Brewers may brew beers that need no additional CO2, or they may produce the carbonation fizz by finishing (adding sugars during bottling, sometimes with added yeast), or they may capture the natural CO2 emissions of the brewing process and inject them back in during bottling, or they may just add bottled CO2 obtained from industrial suppliers.
> 
> The amount of "evil" in industrial CO2 depends on its source.  It can be made as a sideproduct of atmospheric distillation whose intended products are nitrogen, oxygen, and argon, or captured from the combustion of fossil fuels (increasingly common now because of emissions regulations), or by simple chemical processes (typically involving acids and carbonic rocks like limestone).


Dummy.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Co2 is bad, so the co2 in beer is by association, purely, and irrevocably, evil. (bad).
> I dont consider Modelo "cheap" beer.
> 
> Bud, Coors, Tecate, PBR, yep.


https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/75/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dummy.


You remind me of HB Ed, he's a gag reflex inducing kiss-ass as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You remind me of HB Ed, he's a gag reflex inducing kiss-ass as well.


Come on now, we all know your gag reflex hasn't existed for years. Those union bosses demand service from their minions like you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/75/


We dont let beer advocate tell us what to like.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We dont let beer advocate tell us what to like.


It's a guide - everyone's taste is different, but I haven't had any Modelo lately.  Dos Equis is one of my favorites, and its rating is almost as low as Modelo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It's a guide - everyone's taste is different, but I haven't had any Modelo lately.  Dos Equis is one of my favorites, and its rating is almost as low as Modelo.


You dont need to tell us any more, thanks.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont need to tell us any more, thanks.


I like this brewery's products, but you can't get much of it around here --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It's a guide - everyone's taste is different, but I haven't had any Modelo lately.  Dos Equis is one of my favorites, and its rating is almost as low as Modelo.


Modelo is cheap . . . like a Mexican Natural Light . . . or maybe Black Label. I don't drink regular beer anymore, but when I did I preferred Carta Blanca.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Modelo is cheap . . . like a Mexican Natural Light . . . or maybe Black Label. I don't drink regular beer anymore, but when I did I preferred Carta Blanca.


When I was in college the first time, the "good" beer was Budweiser, but I usually drank Schaefer or Genesee because it was 10 cents less at my favorite bar.  Last year I drank Budweiser for several months in memory of my father - the reclosable aluminum bottles are a good idea, but it's still just Bud inside.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> When I was in college the first time, the "good" beer was Budweiser, but I usually drank Schaefer or Genesee because it was 10 cents less at my favorite bar.  Last year I drank Budweiser for several months in memory of my father - the reclosable aluminum bottles are a good idea, but it's still just Bud inside.


When I first tried beer at 11 or 12 it was Coors and I hated it. Then later, 14 or so I tried Bud, Michelob and some nasty as Colt , so again, I hated beer. A couple years later when I got my drivers license the first thing I did was go to Baja Malibu to surf (it was really effing good that day, crystal clear water, 4 to 5 feet, peaky and going OFF!). When I got out of the water I went and got tacos and beer down towards Rosario. I don't remember which beer I got (it wasn't Corona that's for sure) but I discovered there was good beer in the world . . . then I discovered Tony's Beers of the World in OB off Voltaire (long since gone, now condos there). Not only would Tony sell to me, he told me about the different beers. I became a semiliterate beer snob of sorts . . . and now the craft beers! It's amazing.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The CO2 in naturally-brewed beer is produced from its ingredients (barley, hops, and yeast) which got their carbon mainly from the CO2 in the atmosphere, and is therefore by definition renewable (just like firewood).  Brewers may brew beers that need no additional CO2, or they may produce the carbonation fizz by finishing (adding sugars during bottling, sometimes with added yeast), or they may capture the natural CO2 emissions of the brewing process and inject them back in during bottling, or they may just add bottled CO2 obtained from industrial suppliers.
> 
> The amount of "evil" in industrial CO2 depends on its source.  It can be made as a sideproduct of atmospheric distillation whose intended products are nitrogen, oxygen, and argon, or captured from the combustion of fossil fuels (increasingly common now because of emissions regulations), or by simple chemical processes (typically involving acids and carbonic rocks like limestone).



http://www.jbc.org/content/98/2/509.full.pdf

*From 1932.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I first tried beer at 11 or 12 it was Coors and I hated it. Then later, 14 or so I tried Bud, Michelob and some nasty as Colt , so again, I hated beer. A couple years later when I got my drivers license the first thing I did was go to Baja Malibu to surf (it was really effing good that day, crystal clear water, 4 to 5 feet, peaky and going OFF!). When I got out of the water I went and got tacos and beer down towards Rosario. I don't remember which beer I got (it wasn't Corona that's for sure) but I discovered there was good beer in the world . . . then I discovered Tony's Beers of the World in OB off Voltaire (long since gone, now condos there). *Not only would Tony sell to me **, he told me about the different beers. I became a semiliterate beer snob of sorts . . . and now the craft beers! It's amazing.


** Your whole personality is explained right there in seven words....*


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I first tried beer at 11 or 12 it was Coors and I hated it. Then later, 14 or so I tried Bud, Michelob and some nasty as Colt , so again, I hated beer. A couple years later when I got my drivers license the first thing I did was go to Baja Malibu to surf (it was really effing good that day, crystal clear water, 4 to 5 feet, peaky and going OFF!). When I got out of the water I went and got tacos and beer down towards Rosario. I don't remember which beer I got (it wasn't Corona that's for sure) but I discovered there was good beer in the world . . . then I discovered Tony's Beers of the World in OB off Voltaire (long since gone, now condos there). Not only would Tony sell to me, he told me about the different beers. I became a semiliterate beer snob of sorts . . . and now the craft beers! It's amazing.


During most of the years 73-74 when I was in the Navy, I worked 6PM to Midnight shift (the AIMD shop had 4 6-hour shifts, plus rotating weekend duty days).   I was living in North Park at the time, as were several of my shopmates.  Many nights we would meet at a house on Meade Ave a couple of blocks from my apartment to play spades and drink beer - usually Olympia from the minimart next door.  An  interesting house - the upstairs bedrooms were accessible by a backside exterior stairway or via a vertical ladder inside a closet.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 2833


Remember Brew 102, the brewery located in the bend of Route 101 in downtown LA?  It was the cheapest beer available in SoCal in the 70s.  I was never that desperate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> ** Your whole personality is explained right there in seven words....*


I was 16, and drank in moderation. You act like you are pre-16 and in need of a moderator, a team of nurses and a straight jacket.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Remember Brew 102, the brewery located in the bend of Route 101 in downtown LA?  It was the cheapest beer available in SoCal in the 70s.  I was never that desperate.


Yes, yes I do. I remember finding a stash of that by our well pump house when I was mid single digits. Not sure who left it there, but we had fun throwing the cans against a rock and shooting them with a BB gun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> During most of the years 73-74 when I was in the Navy, I worked 6PM to Midnight shift (the AIMD shop had 4 6-hour shifts, plus rotating weekend duty days).   I was living in North Park at the time, as were several of my shopmates.  Many nights we would meet at a house on Meade Ave a couple of blocks from my apartment to play spades and drink beer - usually Olympia from the minimart next door.  An  interesting house - the upstairs bedrooms were accessible by a backside exterior stairway or via a vertical ladder inside a closet.



*Sounds like a Creep house....your stories do gravitate towards such disturbing*
*references .....Yuk.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Sounds like a Creep house....your stories do gravitate towards such disturbing*
> *references .....Yuk.*


Honesty creeps you out because you couldn't fathom doing it yourself, honesty that is.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Honesty creeps you out because you couldn't fathom doing it yourself, honesty that is.


*Wow....now that response was lost during enter.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> During most of the years 73-74 when I was in the Navy, I worked 6PM to Midnight shift (the AIMD shop had 4 6-hour shifts, plus rotating weekend duty days).   I was living in North Park at the time, as were several of my shopmates.  Many nights we would meet at a house on Meade Ave a couple of blocks from my apartment to play spades and drink beer - usually Olympia from the minimart next door.  An  interesting house - the upstairs bedrooms were accessible by a backside exterior stairway or via a vertical ladder inside a closet.


IBNGAF.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

*Judge throws out climate suit against oil producers*
Jazz Shaw Jun 26, 2018 11:21 AM





Dismissed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

An update on surface-based temperature data
JUNE 27, 2018
The warmists are refuted by their own data. 
*https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/an_update_on_surfacebased_temperature_data.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Winters in San Antonio ain't getting warmer - 6/29/18 June 29, 2018Another suspicious global warming claim goes up in smoke


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Ontario to Dump Jerry Brown’s Int’l Climate Change Pact


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ontario to Dump Jerry Brown’s Int’l Climate Change Pact


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Wind and Solar Require Massive Subsidies
NORMAN ROGERS
We are constantly treated to disinformation claiming that wind or solar is competitive with fossil fuels. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/wind_and_solar_require_massive_subsidies.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Remember how hot it used to get before ‘global warming’?
JUNE 30, 2018
Those who say fossil fuels are the problem should give us a lecture on how wonderful life would be without them and exactly how they could control the...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/remember_how_hot_it_used_to_get_before_global_warming.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

How did this guy get so fat? Global warming?

*Gore warns of 'ominous' record-breaking heat...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Summer Sea Ice Is Causing Havoc for Shipping in the Arctic*
47EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP/David Goldman
3 Jul 201884
*Summer sea ice is causing havoc for shipping in the Arctic. This is the same Arctic sea ice that climate change experts predicted would have vanished by 2013.*


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Summer Sea Ice Is Causing Havoc for Shipping in the Arctic*
> 47EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


From the article you linked --

 The once-forbidding route through the Arctic, linking the Pacific and the Atlantic oceans, has been opening up sooner and for a longer period each summer due to climate change. Sea ice that foiled famous explorers and blocked the passage to all but the hardiest ships has slowly been melting away in one of the most visible effects of man-made global warming.

http://www.apimages.com/metadata/Index/New-Arctic-The-Journey/af26765cb5a745c781b31cafc7a51c83/41/0​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> From the article you linked --
> 
> The once-forbidding route through the Arctic, linking the Pacific and the Atlantic oceans, has been opening up sooner and for a longer period each summer due to climate change. Sea ice that foiled famous explorers and blocked the passage to all but the hardiest ships has slowly been melting away in one of the most visible effects of man-made global warming.
> 
> http://www.apimages.com/metadata/Index/New-Arctic-The-Journey/af26765cb5a745c781b31cafc7a51c83/41/0​


And?


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


And what does that have to do with "*Summer sea ice is causing havoc for shipping in the Arctic."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


_"And the beat goes on"...._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont consider Modelo "cheap" beer.


If you're only making .20 cents more a year for 10 consecutive years it might be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*‘Let’s Enjoy This’: Hollywood Celebrates ‘Enemy of Nature’ Scott Pruitt Resignation*

Scores of prominent Hollywood figures celebrated the resignation of the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) Chief Scott Pruitt on Thursday, with many denouncing him as the worst person ever to serve in that office.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Let’s Enjoy This’: Hollywood Celebrates ‘Enemy of Nature’ Scott Pruitt Resignation*
> 
> Scores of prominent Hollywood figures celebrated the resignation of the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) Chief Scott Pruitt on Thursday, with many denouncing him as the worst person ever to serve in that office.


And...?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> And...?


Did you read it?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read it?


“It’s about time. He will go down in history books the worst EPA Administrator we’ve ever had."

I wouldn't have been so polite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> “It’s about time. He will go down in history books the worst EPA Administrator we’ve ever had."
> 
> I wouldn't have been so polite.


Just think of all the Obama regulations he helped to put to bed, I will give him a pass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just think of all the Obama regulations he helped to put to bed, I will give him a pass.


Is that all you people worry about? Is that the sole mission? Would you prefer a simple silhouette where Barracks face should be on the poster of American presidents? Damn the future, to hell with the environment make money now and erase all Obama did . . . maybe like with Jack Daniels (and many other things originated by people of color) we can just attribute pulling us out of a deep recession to the forward thinking policies of Bush and the continuation of those efforts by Lord Trump? Maybe Romney can get in Congress, suck Trump's ass and then reimplement the ACA in his name?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all you people worry about? Is that the sole mission? Would you prefer a simple silhouette where Barracks face should be on the poster of American presidents? Damn the future, to hell with the environment make money now and erase all Obama did . . . maybe like with Jack Daniels (and many other things originated by people of color) we can just attribute pulling us out of a deep recession to the forward thinking policies of Bush and the continuation of those efforts by Lord Trump? Maybe Romney can get in Congress, suck Trump's ass and then reimplement the ACA in his name?


Why do you continue to bring race to the dance?
Your white guilt must be eating you alive.
Obama said he wanted to fundamentally transform America and he sure tried, Trump is just making things right again, buckle up because you might be in for a rough ride.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you continue to bring race to the dance?
> Your white guilt must be eating you alive.
> Obama said he wanted to fundamentally transform America and he sure tried, Trump is just making things right again, buckle up because you might be in for a rough ride.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you continue to bring race to the dance?
> Your white guilt must be eating you alive.
> Obama said he wanted to fundamentally transform America and he sure tried, Trump is just making things right again, buckle up because you might be in for a rough ride.


Why do attempt to discredit the influence race has?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

“I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.” _MLK_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

Race is an issue to those that continue to bring it up.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> “I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.” _MLK_


When do you think that will happen?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Race is an issue to those that continue to bring it up.


So pointing out that some t supporters are racists is just making it an unnecessary issue?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do attempt to discredit the influence race has?


Why do you use it as a shield?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> When do you think that will happen?


Ask Obama.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask Obama.


Why do you use "Obama" as a shield?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do attempt to discredit the influence race has?


Hey Dummy, I mentioned obamas regulations and you bring up race, how would you put those two together?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Why do you use "Obama" as a shield?


Racist


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> So pointing out that some t supporters are racists is just making it an unnecessary issue?


Is that what you think I said?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Dummy, I mentioned obamas regulations and you bring up race, how would you put those two together?


Thought so.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> When do you think that will happen?


You're much older & wiser than most here in the kitchen, you tell us Magoo.
We've come along way from the 50's & 60's & 70's 
I can't speak for others, but I don't judge folks by the color of their skin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're much older & wiser than most here in the kitchen, you tell us Magoo.
> We've come along way from the 50's & 60's & 70's
> I can't speak for others, but I don't judge folks by the color of their skin.


Those people love to project.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're much older & wiser than most here in the kitchen, you tell us Magoo.
> We've come along way from the 50's & 60's & 70's
> I can't speak for others, but I don't judge folks by the color of their skin.


But you will dismiss the issues of others who deal with it everyday.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Its hot out.
ok, I believe in man made global warming now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those people love to project.


Ya think?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But you will dismiss the issues of others who deal with it everyday.


Once again talking out your ass, the only person I constantly dismiss is you Daffy.
Dismissive only because you are willful in your absurdity.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> , the only person I dismiss is you Daffy.


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I'll keep that in mind.


Not for long.
Now run along....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

‘Warmest day in history’ claim based on thermometer next to an ice cream truck with its engine running all day to keep its freezer operating
JULY 7, 2018
The Warmists intent on impoverishing the world through limitations on the combustion of hydrocarbons had a field day with a little bit of phony data y...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/warmest_day_in_history_claim_based_on_thermometer_next_to_an_ice_cream_truck_with_its_engine_running_all_day_to_keep_its_freezer_operating.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Not as hot today.
Im doubting man made global warming.

In other news, coffee is good for you again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Its pretty hot out there right now.
I believe in man made global warming again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again talking out your ass, the only person I constantly dismiss is you Daffy.
> Dismissive only because you are willful in your absurdity.


I think you have a crush on me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think you have a crush on me.


Thinking is not your strong suit...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thinking is not your strong suit...


Too obvi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Its cooling off a little this evening.
Im back on the fence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Summertime Heat Must Mean Global Warming
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
Summertime brings hot days at least as long as I can remember. Currently it has been hotter than normal, whatever “normal” really is. The media is pan...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/summertime_heat_must_mean_global_warming.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Carly Fiorina educates leftist Katie Couric on ‘climate change’
JULY 9, 2018
The climate change cult meets common sense, logic and facts
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/carly_fiorina_educates_leftist_katie_couric_on_climate_change.html


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Carly Fiorina educates leftist Katie Couric on ‘climate change’
> JULY 9, 2018
> The climate change cult meets common sense, logic and facts
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/carly_fiorina_educates_leftist_katie_couric_on_climate_change.html


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


If, and click at your own (computers) risk, you click on any of lil 'joe's links you inevitably find that material brings you to quite the opposite conclusion as the headline reads. Of course some times you need to find the unedited, taken *in* context version, or simply read/watch the whole article/video (as the authors know they can hide the details (read:disclaimers) at the end where no nutter has been before).

 . . . it's a 'perspective' thing, like when dizzy said Blue Planet II showed everything was just fine on our planet and everything is OK, we can just keep doing what we are doing, when in reality there were many warnings about pollution and it's ravage effects on this planet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If, and click at your own (computers) risk, you click on any of lil 'joe's links you inevitably find that material brings you to quite the opposite conclusion as the headline reads. Of course some times you need to find the unedited, taken *in* context version, or simply read/watch the whole article/video (as the authors know they can hide the details (read:disclaimers) at the end where no nutter has been before).
> 
> . . . it's a 'perspective' thing, like when dizzy said Blue Planet II showed everything was just fine on our planet and everything is OK, we can just keep doing what we are doing, when in reality there were many warnings about pollution and it's ravage effects on this planet.


You are making even less sense that usual, your day is only going to get worse BTW.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If, and click at your own (computers) risk, you click on any of lil 'joe's links you inevitably find that material brings you to quite the opposite conclusion as the headline reads. Of course some times you need to find the unedited, taken *in* context version, or simply read/watch the whole article/video (as the authors know they can hide the details (read:disclaimers) at the end where no nutter has been before).
> 
> . . . it's a 'perspective' thing, like when dizzy said Blue Planet II showed everything was just fine on our planet and everything is OK, we can just keep doing what we are doing, when in reality there were many warnings about pollution and it's ravage effects on this planet.


I think Carly is positioning herself for the next Cabinet vacancy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I think Carly is positioning herself for the next Cabinet vacancy.


I thought she was wealthy? She's still got, "that face", does she need a job that badly? Funny how little pride there is on the nutter side.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are making even less sense that usual, your day is only going to get worse BTW.


You always have a way of telling me when I have nailed you cold and you have no comeback, thanks.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If, and click at your own (computers) risk, you click on any of lil 'joe's links you inevitably find that material brings you to quite the opposite conclusion as the headline reads. Of course some times you need to find the unedited, taken *in* context version, or simply read/watch the whole article/video (as the authors know they can hide the details (read:disclaimers) at the end where no nutter has been before).
> 
> . . . it's a 'perspective' thing, like when dizzy said Blue Planet II showed everything was just fine on our planet and everything is OK, we can just keep doing what we are doing, when in reality there were many warnings about pollution and it's ravage effects on this planet.



*Fake crap post by a Jealous/Envious Liberal pussy...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always have a way of telling me when I have nailed you cold and you have no comeback, thanks.


I have no idea what the hell your babble was even about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have no idea what the hell your babble was even about.


Thats alright, he doesn't either.
Nobody does.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought she was wealthy? She's still got, "that face", does she need a job that badly? Funny how little pride there is on the nutter side.


Classic example of the duck, "thinking" & then projecting his weaknesses on others...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always have a way of telling me when I have nailed you cold and you have no comeback, thanks.


Muahahahahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....if your gonna wish, wish big Daffy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Watching weather waves, missing climate tides
JULY 10, 2018
People who try to create a "climate crisis" out of extreme weather events are missing climate clues that are actually useful.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/watching_weather_waves_missing_climate_tides.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not as hot today.
> Im doubting man made global warming.
> 
> In other news, coffee is good for you again.


http://thegoldenlightchannel.com/remove-the-acidic-effects-of-coffee-by-adding-cardamom/


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://thegoldenlightchannel.com/remove-the-acidic-effects-of-coffee-by-adding-cardamom/


Hippy pap.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Hippy pap.


Middle East stuff.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Middle East stuff.


*Racist....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Racist....*


Middle East, what race is that?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Middle East, what race is that?


*That's great ....a Dumb regurgitating Racist.*

*Wow....*


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

More analysis than I would want to do on the Johnson stock pond --

https://burningbird.net/wyoming-pond-epa-and-little-help-google/


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> More analysis than I would want to do on the Johnson stock pond --
> 
> https://burningbird.net/wyoming-pond-epa-and-little-help-google/


And more ...

https://www.tsln.com/news/water-fight-epa-threatens-fines-for-familys-stock-dam/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> And more ...
> 
> https://www.tsln.com/news/water-fight-epa-threatens-fines-for-familys-stock-dam/


From the 2014 article above:
"The next contact they received was from the Environmental Protection Agency. "They came out to our house. We said if there's any problem or anything we missed, we apologize and are willing to work with you. They told us we may or may not be in violation, but it was up to us to prove we're not."

"Johnson plans to keep fighting to keep his pond, and has received support from all over the country, including from many elected officials in Washington, D.C. "I believe very, very strongly that private property is exactly that—private," Johnson said. "We absolutely love living the country life. We just want to work, pay our taxes, raise our kids and be left alone."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> And more ...
> 
> https://www.tsln.com/news/water-fight-epa-threatens-fines-for-familys-stock-dam/


Another nutter who wants to get stuff for free.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another nutter who wants to get stuff for free.


Is that what they told you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Recycling: Another environmental scam goes bust
JULY 14, 2018
It doesn't take much to ruin a bin full of green dreams. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/recycling_another_environmental_scam_goes_bust.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

https://t.co/6mGfH7eGzH


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the 2014 article above:
> "The next contact they received was from the Environmental Protection Agency. "They came out to our house. We said if there's any problem or anything we missed, we apologize and are willing to work with you. They told us we may or may not be in violation, but it was up to us to prove we're not."
> 
> "Johnson plans to keep fighting to keep his pond, and has received support from all over the country, including from many elected officials in Washington, D.C. "I believe very, very strongly that private property is exactly that—private," Johnson said. "We absolutely love living the country life. We just want to work, pay our taxes, raise our kids and be left alone."


Ooooh- selective quotes game.

In their complaint, the PLF lawyers stated the work was exempt as a “construction or maintenance of farm or stock ponds.” But what the lawyers left out is the line that proceeded the listed exemptions, ” Except as provided in paragraph (2) of this subsection, the discharge of dredged or fill material.” In paragraph 2, we find:

(2) Any discharge of dredged or fill material into the navigable waters incidental to any activity having as its purpose bringing an area of the navigable waters into a use to which it was not previously subject, where the flow or circulation of navigable waters may be impaired or the reach of such waters be reduced, shall be required to have a permit under this section

In other words, if you’re maintaining an existing pond, no permit is necessary. If you’re building a new one, however, you need that permit. More importantly, the Army Corps of Engineers needs to ascertain whether the work being done is going to have an adverse effect on the water system.​And another -

The difference for Johnson ended up being in who lives downstream. "From the information we have gathered, we have a neighbor who took it upon themselves to make all the phone calls. It's really very strange. Everybody in our community absolutely loves our project. These neighbors moved here from out of state," Johnson said. "Their son was in the trackhoe when I was building the dam. I was showing him how to run it, they were out there taking pictures. The next day they reported us to the Corps of Engineers."​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Disposal Of Wind Turbines Proving To Be A Major Environmental Concern
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/15/wind-turbine-disposal/&ved=0ahUKEwj76aayuaLcAhVsIjQIHSo2BaYQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3Ariel9mwXbDBUvVP6S0Lc&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


This graph is very enlightening.
It shows where all the "adjustments" are going.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Disposal Of Wind Turbines Proving To Be A Major Environmental Concern
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/15/wind-turbine-disposal/&ved=0ahUKEwj76aayuaLcAhVsIjQIHSo2BaYQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3Ariel9mwXbDBUvVP6S0Lc&ampcf=1


Not to mention the strip mining to feed the lithium ion trade.
Batteries need certain properties to save us from fossil fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Disposal Of Wind Turbines Proving To Be A Major Environmental Concern
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/15/wind-turbine-disposal/&ved=0ahUKEwj76aayuaLcAhVsIjQIHSo2BaYQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3Ariel9mwXbDBUvVP6S0Lc&ampcf=1


Who knew?  Sustainable was it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who knew?  Sustainable was it?


Yes, I believe thats what they call it.
"Sustainable" means "other people" pay to subsidize it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This graph is very enlightening.
> It shows where all the "adjustments" are going.


They like to adjust.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not to mention the strip mining to feed the lithium ion trade.
> Batteries need certain properties to save us from fossil fuels.


Disposing of the used batteries is a whole other issue they don't account for.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Disposing of the used batteries is a whole other issue they don't account for.


They don't?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2018)

espola said:


> They don't?


They do in the taxpayer subsidies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

*Cummings slams politically charged Trump EPA program. Turns out to be Obama EPA program*
Jazz Shaw Jul 16, 2018 8:01 AM





How on Earth did that happen?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2018)

As if this is a surprise to any critical thinker. Well, maybe the volcano is a surprise but the fact that global warming..errrr... "climate change" may not be the main culprit is not so surprising.

Volcano discovered under fastest-melting Antarctic glacier

http://flip.it/Y6Li5a


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> As if this is a surprise to any critical thinker. Well, maybe the volcano is a surprise but the fact that global warming..errrr... "climate change" may not be the main culprit is not so surprising.
> 
> Volcano discovered under fastest-melting Antarctic glacier
> 
> http://flip.it/Y6Li5a


Oh, so it's just all volcanoes.  That's a relief!  Start up the diesel generator, Marge.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Ooooh- selective quotes game.
> 
> In their complaint, the PLF lawyers stated the work was exempt as a “construction or maintenance of farm or stock ponds.” But what the lawyers left out is the line that proceeded the listed exemptions, ” Except as provided in paragraph (2) of this subsection, the discharge of dredged or fill material.” In paragraph 2, we find:
> 
> ...


Oooooohh you're just too fucking smart for anyone alive today....
So tell me Magoo, is that pond still there?
Did the Johnsons have to pay a huge fine?
Did the EPA overstep their authority?
On a different note, did you ever cite your source for the Robert E Lee order to shoot Union officers who lead black troops?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oooooohh you're just too fucking smart for anyone alive today....
> So tell me Magoo, is that pond still there?
> Did the Johnsons have to pay a huge fine?
> Did the EPA overstep their authority?
> On a different note, did you ever cite your source for the Robert E Lee order to shoot Union officers who lead black troops?


Yes, the pond is still there as far as I know, but I have seen no photos that indicate that he fulfilled his part of the agreement.  I find it amusing that after arguing that it was a "stock pond" he agreed that he would build a fence to keep his stock out of it.

The Johnsons were never assessed a fine.  They were informed what the maximum fine could have been, in accordance with the law and standard EPA practice.

Nothing in the legal documents says anything about EPA or CoE overstepping their bounds.  That is all in the PLF press releases.

I told you where to find the information on Lee.  Frankly, I am surprised that you are stuck on that issue, since it was a policy originating with Jefferson Davis and the rebel Congress.  The [olicy was


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oooooohh you're just too fucking smart for anyone alive today....
> So tell me Magoo, is that pond still there?
> Did the Johnsons have to pay a huge fine?
> Did the EPA overstep their authority?
> On a different note, did you ever cite your source for the Robert E Lee order to shoot Union officers who lead black troops?


Yes, the pond is still there as far as I know, but I have seen no photos that indicate that he fulfilled his part of the agreement.  I find it amusing that after arguing that it was a "stock pond" he agreed that he would build a fence to keep his stock out of it.

The Johnsons were never assessed a fine.  They were informed what the maximum fine could have been, in accordance with the law and standard EPA practice.

Nothing in the legal documents says anything about EPA or CoE overstepping their bounds.  That is all in the PLF press releases.

I told you where to find the information on Lee.  Frankly, I am surprised that you are stuck on that issue, since it was a policy originating with Jefferson Davis and the rebel Congress.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes, the pond is still there as far as I know, but I have seen no photos that indicate that he fulfilled his part of the agreement.  I find it amusing that after arguing that it was a "stock pond" he agreed that he would build a fence to keep his stock out of it.
> 
> The Johnsons were never assessed a fine.  They were informed what the maximum fine could have been, in accordance with the law and standard EPA practice.
> 
> ...


This part was cut off when I hit the Post button accidentally -

Davis and the rebels quietly dropped the policy when Lincoln threatened to randomly select rebel officers in POW camps, one for one, for similar treatment.

More critical of Lee's character were the other two issues I brought up.  When escaped slaves were returned, Lee ordered them to be whipped, and when his overseer refused to whip the females, he did it himself; and Lee was one of the few Southern slave owners to be sued by slaves, when he refused to free them as called for in his father-in-law's will, for which he was executor (the issue became moot when Union troops confiscated and freed the slaves early in the war).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes, the pond is still there as far as I know, but I have seen no photos that indicate that he fulfilled his part of the agreement.  I find it amusing that after arguing that it was a "stock pond" he agreed that he would build a fence to keep his stock out of it.
> 
> The Johnsons were never assessed a fine.  They were informed what the maximum fine could have been, in accordance with the law and standard EPA practice.
> 
> ...


"Under the settlement reached Monday in federal court, Johnson will not have to pay the fines or drain the pond. But he will have to plant willow trees around the pond to protect the ground from erosion, and he’ll have to put a fence to temporarily protect it from livestock."
http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/279421-epa-settles-water-pollution-case-with-wyoming-farmer

The pond will remain, Wood said, and Johnson won't have to pay any fines. 

There was public backlash after news of the EPA’s order broke in March 2014, according to Casper Star-Tribune archives. Both of Wyoming’s senators, John Barrasso and Mike Enzi, joined Louisiana senator David Vitter in speaking out against the EPA's compliance order. 

In their letter, the senators wrote that the "EPA appears more interested in intimidating and bankrupting Mr. Johnson than it does in working cooperatively with him." 
https://billingsgazette.com/news/state-and-regional/wyoming/epa-settles-over-wyoming-man-s-pond/article_b0e0f1de-52a2-5540-8a61-950b19f31f95.html


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Under the settlement reached Monday in federal court, Johnson will not have to pay the fines or drain the pond. But he will have to plant willow trees around the pond to protect the ground from erosion, and he’ll have to put a fence to temporarily protect it from livestock."
> http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/279421-epa-settles-water-pollution-case-with-wyoming-farmer
> 
> The pond will remain, Wood said, and Johnson won't have to pay any fines.
> ...


Nothing more in defense of Lee?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> This part was cut off when I hit the Post button accidentally -
> 
> Davis and the rebels quietly dropped the policy when Lincoln threatened to randomly select rebel officers in POW camps, one for one, for similar treatment.
> 
> More critical of Lee's character were the other two issues I brought up.  When escaped slaves were returned, Lee ordered them to be whipped, and when his overseer refused to whip the females, he did it himself; and Lee was one of the few Southern slave owners to be sued by slaves, when he refused to free them as called for in his father-in-law's will, for which he was executor (the issue became moot when Union troops confiscated and freed the slaves early in the war).


Thanks. Now please post the source and cite the link...
Thanks once again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing more in defense of Lee?


Nothing as far as a source & link?
Post it Magoo or simply say you have none....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, so it's just all volcanoes.  That's a relief!  Start up the diesel generator, Marge.


Wow...having a hard time comprehending are we? Lose your reading glasses again did you? Please continue to show us your inability to understand the english language. 

What a quack..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nothing as far as a source & link?
> Post it Magoo or simply say you have none....


Welcome to the Magoo School of Theory.  Where it's always true with Magoo. If he thinks it, reads it or thought he read it.. you guessed it, it's true.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing more in defense of Lee?


Just this.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Welcome to the Magoo School of Theory.  Where it's always true with Magoo. If he thinks it, reads it or thought he read it.. you guessed it, it's true.


School of Theory?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Earth System Models project that, within the last decade, ocean acidity exceeded historical analogues[9] and, in combination with other ocean biogeochemical changes, could undermine the functioning of marine ecosystems and disrupt the provision of many goods and services associated with the ocean beginning as early as 2100.[10]

Increasing acidity is thought to have a range of potentially harmful consequences for marine organisms, such as depressing metabolic rates and immune responses in some organisms, and causing coral bleaching.[11]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_acidification


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Gallup survey: 36 issues mentioned, not one of them is climate change
JULY 22, 2018
Do voters care what liberals care about?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/gallup_survey_36_issues_mentioned_not_one_of_them_is_climate_change.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Earth System Models project that, within the last decade, ocean acidity exceeded historical analogues[9] and, in combination with other ocean biogeochemical changes, could undermine the functioning of marine ecosystems and disrupt the provision of many goods and services associated with the ocean beginning as early as 2100.[10]
> 
> Increasing acidity is thought to have a range of potentially harmful consequences for marine organisms, such as depressing metabolic rates and immune responses in some organisms, and causing coral bleaching.[11]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_acidification


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

Britain is experiencing a severe heatwave which has prompted its national weather service to issue an alert for people to 'stay out of the sun'.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/7faf228e-8e8e-11e8-a88d-dc8606b09324/

The ancient Acropolis has been closed to visitors for three hours due to a heatwave in the Greek capital.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/e3835952-8e88-11e8-a88d-dc8606b09324/

Japan recorded its highest temperature ever Monday as a deadly heat wave continued to grip a wide swath of the country and nearby South and North Korea.

https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/deadly-heat-wave-hovers-japan-south-korea-56750471


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Britain is experiencing a severe heatwave which has prompted its national weather service to issue an alert for people to 'stay out of the sun'.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/7faf228e-8e8e-11e8-a88d-dc8606b09324/
> 
> ...




Your " House of Cards " has fallen....you can now only bathe in pond scum....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> Your " House of Cards " has fallen....you can now only bathe in pond scum....


Care to explain your exuberance there little fella?


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Care to explain your exuberance there little fella?


Na.....care to explain why you project your diminutive stature....insecurities are a bitch 
ain't  they.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

We pause now in our ongoing coverage of the end of Western democracy for a brief consideration of the end of the world. Along with Robert Frost, we can say that the question of fire versus ice as the agent of destruction has been settled in favor of fire, and we even know where the fire is likely to start: above the Arctic Circle, where an unprecedented heat wave has sent temperatures in the far north of Sweden as high as 86 F. The Washington Post’s climate writer, Jason Samenow,  recently reported that the temperature (calculated by extrapolation) in a part of northern Siberia reached 90 degrees earlier this month, 40 degrees above normal. “It is absolutely incredible and really one of the most intense heat events I’ve ever seen for so far north,” wrote meteorologist Nick Humphrey. And after years of increasingly hot, dry summers, the great forests in the far north, all around the globe, are starting to burn.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/heat-wave-strikes-arctic-climate-enters-twilight-zone-210541776.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> Na.....care to explain why you project your diminutive stature....insecurities are a bitch
> ain't  they.


So nothing yet again, just another case of you spouting your mouth off about absolutely nothing, hence the name nono. No content, no sense, no accountability, no reality.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing yet again, just another case of you spouting your mouth off about absolutely nothing, hence the name nono. No content, no sense, no accountability, no reality.



Hey....I like that !

I'll use it on you.

Thanks !


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> Hey....I like that !
> 
> I'll use it on you.
> 
> Thanks !


Of course you will you have no imagination beyond the voices in your head and "I know you are but what am I" is a staple amongst the SoCal Opinion Forum nutter brigade.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course you will you have no imagination beyond the voices in your head and "I know you are but what am I" is a staple amongst the SoCal Opinion Forum nutter brigade.


No it's not.
Yes you are full of snot.


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course you will you have no imagination beyond the voices in your head and "I know you are but what am I" is a staple amongst the SoCal Opinion Forum nutter brigade.


Do you ever go back and read your own post? Too funny. So glad you play for the other team.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Torros said:


> Do you ever go back and read your own post? Too funny. So glad you play for the other team.


Are you saying that you are proud of your membership on the 4nos team?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you saying that you are proud of your membership on the 4nos team?


You always give up the goat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You always give up the goat.


Is that Aff-ism or did you actually mean to write, "ghost"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that Aff-ism or did you actually mean to write, "ghost"?


Its a metaphor for letting the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a metaphor for letting the cat out of the bag.


Aff it is then.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You always give up the goat.


???


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a metaphor for letting the cat out of the bag.


Did you just make that up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Fuck em

Trump Administration to Rescind California’s Greenhouse Gas EPA Waiver
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/07/25/trump-administration-to-rescind-californias-greenhouse-gas-epa-waiver/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi3_eX19bncAhUSHqwKHRNRCG4QqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw3IftK6YziRfHCjGQceczaU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

The latest global warming scare might make you want to kill yourself
JULY 24, 2018
Put together a proposal to find a new scary correlation, and odds are you’ll be bringing in the federal cash, to the delight of your university (that ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/the_latest_global_warming_scare_might_make_you_want_to_kill_yourself.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you just make that up?


He's just metaphorically challenged...


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> He's just metaphorically challenged...


New term for me, and a quick search found "41 ways to sound like a bonehead".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

In a quest to shrink national monuments last year, senior Interior Department officials dismissed evidence that these public sites boosted tourism and spurred archaeological discoveries, according to documents the department released this month and retracted a day later.

The thousands of pages of email correspondence chart how Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke and his aides instead tailored their survey of protected sites to emphasize the value of logging, ranching and energy development that would be unlocked if they were not designated national monuments.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/trump-administration-officials-dismissed-benefits-of-national-monuments/2018/07/23/5b8b1666-8b9a-11e8-a345-a1bf7847b375_story.html?utm_term=.2d5b405dba6a

WASHINGTON — Even before President Trump officially opened his high-profile review last spring of federal lands protected as national monuments, the Department of Interior was focused on the potential for oil and gas exploration at a protected Utah site, internal agency documents show.

The debate started as early as March 2017, when an aide to Senator Orrin Hatch, Republican of Utah, asked a senior Interior Department official to consider shrinking Bears Ears National Monument in the southeastern corner of the state. Under a longstanding program in Utah, oil and natural gas deposits within the boundaries of the monument could have been used to raise revenue for public schools had the land not been under federal protection.

“Please see attached for a shapefile and pdf of a map depicting a boundary change for the southeast portion of the Bears Ears monument,” said the March 15 email from Senator Hatch’s office. Adopting this map would “resolve all known mineral conflicts,” the email said, referring to oil and gas sites on the land that the state’s public schools wanted to lease out to bolster funds.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/02/climate/bears-ears-national-monument.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a quest to shrink national monuments last year, senior Interior Department officials dismissed evidence that these public sites boosted tourism and spurred archaeological discoveries, according to documents the department released this month and retracted a day later.
> 
> The thousands of pages of email correspondence chart how Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke and his aides instead tailored their survey of protected sites to emphasize the value of logging, ranching and energy development that would be unlocked if they were not designated national monuments.
> 
> ...


New York Times?
Aren't they a Mexican news paper?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New York Times?
> Aren't they a Mexican news paper?


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Swiss authorities ban fireworks as heatwave parches EuropeAP21 minutes ago
BERLIN -- 
Swiss authorities have banned people from lighting fireworks in large parts of the country because of concerns about forest fires following weeks of dry weather.

Chur, the capital of the southern canton (state) of Grisons, said Wednesday it would cancel its traditional fireworks display on Switzerland's Aug. 1 national holiday.

Other cantons have also warned people not to use fireworks near wooded areas.

Like much of Europe, the Alpine nation has been experiencing unusually hot and dry weather in recent months.

The Federal Office of Meteorology said Switzerland saw the lowest amount of rainfall during the April to July period since 1921. Compared to the long-term average, the country lacks the equivalent of two months' rain.

It said current weather is likely typical of future summers due to climate change.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aff it is then.


Whoever let espola in on the joke was an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


Are you talking about the land grab Obama did on his way out the door?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about the land grab Obama did on his way out the door?


How's that? Land grab? Are you saying he ceased private land? . . . maybe he needed a parking lot for limos to park?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? Land grab? Are you saying he ceased private land? . . . maybe he needed a parking lot for limos to park?


Land Grab,
Obama's Last-Minute Land Grab Was Bad for Utah. Trump Is Showing He Hears the People. - The Daily Signal
The Daily Signal › 2017/06/23
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailysignal.com/2017/06/23/obamas-last-minute-land-grab-bad-utah-trump-showing-hears-people/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1tsWop7vcAhUIjVQKHao7DroQFjABegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0yKP2jWYiDXhtNVzmBAuJC&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Land Grab,
> Obama's Last-Minute Land Grab Was Bad for Utah. Trump Is Showing He Hears the People. - The Daily Signal
> The Daily Signal › 2017/06/23
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailysignal.com/2017/06/23/obamas-last-minute-land-grab-bad-utah-trump-showing-hears-people/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1tsWop7vcAhUIjVQKHao7DroQFjABegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0yKP2jWYiDXhtNVzmBAuJC&ampcf=1


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Sounds rational for alarmists,

WALSH: Mankind Will Be Extinct Within 50 Years If We Do Not Abolish Plastic Straws
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33561/walsh-mankind-will-be-extinct-within-50-years-if-matt-walsh?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjJu_rEq7vcAhXTCDQIHWIHB8MQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3ihm0ZN57spbDiY9IHmrD_


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Most of Yosemite NP closed due to smoke and fire --

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-yosemite-closed-fire-20180725-story.html#


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Land Grab,
> Obama's Last-Minute Land Grab Was Bad for Utah. Trump Is Showing He Hears the People. - The Daily Signal
> The Daily Signal › 2017/06/23
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailysignal.com/2017/06/23/obamas-last-minute-land-grab-bad-utah-trump-showing-hears-people/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1tsWop7vcAhUIjVQKHao7DroQFjABegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0yKP2jWYiDXhtNVzmBAuJC&ampcf=1


Lies and deceit:
“You have the secretary being warned, ‘If you get rid of the national monument protections in Grand Staircase-Escalante, you will be leaving sacred Native American sites unprotected, and there is no way to replace those protections with the existing patchwork of laws,” said Aaron Weiss, media director for the left-leaning Center for Western Priorities, which had downloaded the unredacted report. “They were really clear about that. Then they tried to hide that from the American people in the document dump.”

Critics contend the redactions were made because the material undermined Interior’s rationale for shrinking monuments and offer proof that the outcome of Zinke’s monument review was preordained with an eye toward mineral extraction on lands struck from Grand Staircase and Bears Ears national monuments.
https://www.sltrib.com/news/environment/2018/07/24/monument-report-showed/


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you saying that you are proud of your membership on the 4nos team?


*You are such an old Filthy Filner type of Thief........*


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? Land grab? Are you saying he *ceased* private land? . . . maybe he needed a parking lot for limos to park?



Seized dumb shit .....Seized.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies and deceit:
> “You have the secretary being warned, ‘If you get rid of the national monument protections in Grand Staircase-Escalante, you will be leaving sacred Native American sites unprotected, and there is no way to replace those protections with the existing patchwork of laws,” said Aaron Weiss, media director for the left-leaning Center for Western Priorities, which had downloaded the unredacted report. “They were really clear about that. Then they tried to hide that from the American people in the document dump.”
> 
> Critics contend the redactions were made because the material undermined Interior’s rationale for shrinking monuments and offer proof that the outcome of Zinke’s monument review was preordained with an eye toward mineral extraction on lands struck from Grand Staircase and Bears Ears national monuments.
> https://www.sltrib.com/news/environment/2018/07/24/monument-report-showed/


Why did he wait over 7 years?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

*Liberal Chris Hayes: I’d Like to Cover Climate Change, But It’s a 'Ratings Killer*
Liberal MSNBC journalist Chris Hayes admitted reality on Tuesday and tweeted that haranguing people about global warming is a “ratings killer.” This is the same man who once starred in an ad where he biked to work in order to save the planet. Now, he can’t be bothered.

After tweeting about the “disaster” that is climate change, he was called out for not doing stories his MSNBC show, _All In_. Hayes responded by lamenting how warming stories harm his ratings:


----------



## aff-leet (Jul 26, 2018)

#TrumpsAmerica






> *Hundreds of sea turtles washing up dead on Florida beaches; red tide likely killer*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/07/25/red-tide-likely-killing-sea-turtles-southwest-florida/838890002/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Liberal Chris Hayes: I’d Like to Cover Climate Change, But It’s a 'Ratings Killer*
> Liberal MSNBC journalist Chris Hayes admitted reality on Tuesday and tweeted that haranguing people about global warming is a “ratings killer.” This is the same man who once starred in an ad where he biked to work in order to save the planet. Now, he can’t be bothered.
> 
> After tweeting about the “disaster” that is climate change, he was called out for not doing stories his MSNBC show, _All In_. Hayes responded by lamenting how warming stories harm his ratings:


Hilarious!  Chris Hays ratings suck regardless of the issues he covers.  Peter Schiff slaughtered him and his dumb ass monetary policy panel.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

*Chris Hays is living proof that plastics are causing an*
*effeminate swing in certain males......Poor slob...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Chris Hays is living proof that plastics are causing an*
> *effeminate swing in certain males......Poor slob...*


Even  women find him annoying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Even  women find him annoying.


Hmmm, now Chris Hayes scares you, wow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hmmm, now Chris Hayes scares you, wow.


Like you, he also makes me laugh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like you, he also makes me laugh.


He?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

US cuts carbon emissions more than foreign nations that criticize Trump environmental policies
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2018/07/28/us-cuts-carbon-emissions-more-than-foreign-nations-that-criticize-trump-environmental-policies.amp.html&ved=2ahUKEwifsr_m4MHcAhVG7qwKHawGAXcQqUMwA3oECAQQEA&usg=AOvVaw0p23YGLJcVBxH7OFJHMpf9&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like you, he also makes me laugh.


"annoying" is what makes you laugh? . . . no wonder you find yourself so humorous!


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hmmm, now Chris Hayes scares you, wow.


*No one scares me ya little Rodent.....*

*It's called respect, once you've lost it you should be scared.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "annoying" is what makes you laugh? . . . no wonder you find yourself so humorous!


Lol!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Actor and former California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger is excoriating President Trump for stripping California of its ability to determine its own vehicle regulations for greenhouse gas emissions, preempting the state's Clean Air Act.

The waiver was introduced by conservative icon Ronald Reagan, Schwarzenegger reminded Trump in his statement about the "fake-conservative policy announcement." He suggested states rights conservatives are hypocrites for approving the plan.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

*Arnold has a house keepers kid to contend *
*with, gotta get more dough somehow....*
*He's selling his soul.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

*WINNING*

Future looking incredible for US oil production
AUGUST 4, 2018
There are three reasons why U.S. oil production is skyrocketing.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/future_looking_incredible_for_us_oil_production.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Where's the press after a century of bad climate predictions?
AUGUST 4, 2018
Instead of embracing another global warming or cooling claim, maybe the mainstream media can go back and look at how many such forecasts there have be...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/wheres_the_press_after_a_century_of_bad_climate_predictions.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Top court nominee has long knocked back environmental rules - AP News - Breaking News
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/08/05/top-court-nominee-has-long-knocked-back-environmental-rules-n2506956?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwivp7WGhNbcAhUOA6wKHeflALIQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1B7O1If6BLhOiBy0tuRRKm&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Hot Air

Irony alert: EPA finds ethanol is environmentally damaging
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/04/irony-alert-epa-finds-ethanol-environmentally-damaging/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjEp6HXhNbcAhUCRa0KHczqCEgQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw19efzK3ay8ZBzW00jU0nkW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

*Trump Is Right to End Obama's Fuel Economy Scheme*
 
Phil Kerpen
|
Posted: Aug 06, 2018 2:12 PM

Obama's astonishing takeover of the automobile industry was accomplished through a process even more corrupt than his takeover of the health care sector. While both involved backroom deals, the auto takeover was sealed in a backroom from which both the American people and our elected officials were completely shut out.

Worse, it transferred power over a huge swath of our economy - and the basic choice of what cars and trucks Americans can buy - not to Washington, D.C. but to Sacramento, California. Sacramento was empowered, contrary to federal law, to set fuel economy standards and to implement a credit scheme that raises the prices of vehicles all over the country to lavish subsidies on rich buyers of electric hobby cars in California.

Obama climate czar Carol Browner oversaw the secret negotiations in 2010. Mary Nichols, the chair of the California Air Resources Board, was the other key player in a game of bad cop and really bad cop. Basically, the industry was told that if they didn't acquiesce to the new rules, California - waiver in hand - would even more severely kneecap them.

Nichols told the New York Times that Browner "quietly orchestrated" the secret negotiations between the White House, regulators, and auto industry officials. "We put nothing in writing, ever," Nichols bragged.

In 2012 - with Sacramento firmly in control - they reprised the same tactics to ratchet up the mandate to 54.5 miles per gallon, which of course guarantees cars will be smaller, lighter, less crash-worthy, less powerful, and less comfortable than you can even imagine. A nice-sized family-vehicle? Good luck.

The political calculation by Obama was that putting Sacramento in the driver's seat would lock in place the scheme because the regulatory, legal, public relations, and political effort required to unwind it would be too daunting for a future Republican administration.

They did not count on President Donald Trump or his intrepid lead on this issue, Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao.

Secretary Chao, jointly with EPA Acting Administrator Andrew Wheeler, have issued a brilliantly crafted proposal that revises the core of the Obama fuel economy rules to reach a sweet spot that balances environmental, safety, and cost considerations - backed by thousands of pages of detailed legal, scientific, and economic analysis.

Their proposal would keep the model year 2020 standards in place through model year 2026, rather than allow a sharp increase in fuel economy requirements that would occur under the Obama/California plan. The Trump plan would save more than $500 billion in societal costs and reduce highway fatalities by 12,700 lives - because more expensive new cars price people out on the margin, forcing them to drive older, less safe cars longer.

Against the half-trillion in benefits you can weigh the global warming impact - or non-impact. Model runs based on mainstream, consensus climate models show the Trump proposal would impact the global climate by 3/1000th of one degree Celsius by 2100. You can round that to zero.

Most importantly, the proposed rule treats California like the other 49 states, withdrawing its special waiver and setting up litigation that will almost certainly result in a Supreme Court victory finding that Congress meant what it said when it passed the Energy Policy and Conservation Act of 1975: "a State or a political subdivision of a State may not adopt or enforce a law or regulation related to fuel economy standards or for automobiles covered by an average fuel economy standard under this chapter."

Like so much of his legacy, Obama's fuel economy scheme was built on regulatory and legal quicksand because he was unable or unwilling to convince the American people and our elected representatives to implement his policies through the legislative process.

President Trump is absolutely right to stand up to the shrieks of protest from the environmental groups and the media and to let Americans buy the cars and trucks we want


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

*Delingpole: What the Alarmists Aren’t Telling You About Europe’s Scorching Heatwave…*
44EmailGoogle+Twitter






Mike Hewitt/Getty
7 Aug 2018215
*Europe’s scorching heatwave has been manna from heaven for all the alarmists pushing the man-made climate doom narrative.*
For the _New York Times _it’s like we’re approaching End Times:


In Northern Europe, this summer feels like a modern-day version of the biblical plagues. Cows are dying of thirst in Switzerland, fires are gobbling up timber in Sweden, the majestic Dachstein glacier is melting in Austria.

In London, stores are running out of fans and air-conditioners. In Greenland, an iceberg may break off a piece so large that it could trigger a tsunami that destroys settlements on shore. Last week, Sweden’s highest peak, Kebnekaise mountain, no longer was in first place after its glacier tip melted.

Southern Europe is even hotter. Temperatures in Spain and Portugal are expected to reach 105-110 degrees Fahrenheit this weekend. On Saturday, several places in Portugal experienced record highs, and over the past week, two people have died in Spain from the high temperatures, and a third in Portugal.

It goes on to quote a French expert who claims:“In the past, we had this kind of heat wave once every 10 years, and now we have them every two years or something like that.”

For the _Economist _(of which, more in a separate post), it’s another sign that the “world is losing the war against climate change”.

For the BBC it’s a phenomenon that “human-driven climate change” has made “twice as likely.”

Also for the BBC, the inevitable Roger Harrabin has dived in with his usual “We didn’t listen” eco-drool:






_*The current heatwave could become the new normal for UK summers by 2040 because of climate change, MPs say.*_

_The Environmental Audit Committee warns of __7,000 heat-related deaths every year in the UK by 2050__ if the government doesn’t act quickly._

For green hedgefunder Jeremy Grantham’s house climate-doom attack dog Bob Ward, it’s yet another sign that the climate deniers are evil and wrong:



But here’s what none of these professional alarmists want you to know: this heatwave is what global cooling looks like.

More specifically, it’s the result of an extreme temperature drop since 2012 in the North West Atlantic and also, of a huge temperature drop in the Tropics.

As you can see very clearly in these charts courtesy of Joe Bastardi, the large band of cold water in the Atlantic – a vast surface area representing one-sixth of the world’s ocean – has left a skinny band of warm water to the north which is causing Europe’s heatwave.






Now look at where the 500 mb ridge has developed in relation to the skinny band of warmer-than-average sea surface temperatures.






Wow. Isn’t that amazing?

So, let me get this straight. We are getting attribution to humans when the cooling of the Atlantic — which has been real and spectacular — leaves a skinny band of warm water, the response to which puts the ridge over Europe and makes it hot. The widespread cooling of one-sixth of the world’s ocean (the north Atlantic), which should be raising eyebrows as far as implications on patterns opposite the warming missive, is turned around and blamed on CO2 and “climate change” because the result is a heat wave in Europe.

As for that Bob Ward stuff about summers getting hotter – that’s rubbish too, of course.

Homewood schools him here:





There have been just seven summers over 20c since 1910:

1911

1933

1947

1976

1995

2003

2006



While we don’t know how this summer will work out (and neither does Bob Ward), since 2006 we have had eleven distinctly average summers.

The hot summers above are still rare events, and are all essentially weather events. There is no evidence that these extreme weather events are becoming more frequent.

So, carry on, as you were – enjoying this summer.

We may not get one like it for some considerable time to come.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Delingpole: What the Alarmists Aren’t Telling You About Europe’s Scorching Heatwave…*


Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Priggish


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


So, you are now a science denier.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are now a science denier.


Breitbart is the source of your "science" now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Breitbart is the source of your "science" now?


What did they get wrong?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did they get wrong?


"*Europe’s scorching heatwave has been manna from heaven for all the alarmists pushing the man-made climate doom narrative."*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> "*Europe’s scorching heatwave has been manna from heaven for all the alarmists pushing the man-made climate doom narrative."*


Couldn't have said it any better my self.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

https://t.co/CJsKHLUsr0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

*Failed Prognostications of Climate Alarm*
Anthony Watts / 12 hours ago August 7, 2018

*Failed Prognostications of Climate Alarm...* 
By Rob Bradley writing at IER

_“If the current pace of the buildup of these gases continues, the effect is likely to be a warming of 3 to 9 degrees Fahrenheit [between now and] the year 2025 to 2050…. The rise in global temperature is predicted to … caus[e] sea levels to rise by one to four feet by the middle of the next century.”_

— Philip Shabecoff, “*Global Warming Has Begun*.”_ New York Times_, June 24, 1988.

It has been 30 years since the alarm bell was sounded for manmade global warming caused by modern industrial society. And predictions made on that day—and ever since—continue to be falsified in the real world.

The predictions made by climate scientist James Hansen and Michael Oppenheimer back in 1988—and reported as model projected by journalist Philip Shabecoff—constitute yet another exaggerated Malthusian scare, joining those of the population bomb (Paul Ehrlich), resource exhaustion (Club of Rome), Peak Oil (M. King Hubbert), and global cooling (John Holdren).

*Erroneous Predictive Scares*

Consider the opening global warming salvo (quoted above). Dire predictions of global warming and sea-level rise are well on their way to being falsified—and by a lot, not a little. Meanwhile, a CO2-led global greening has occurred, and climate-related deaths have plummeted as industrialization and prosperity have overcome statism in many areas of the world.

Take the mid-point of the above’s predicted warming, six degrees. At the thirty-year mark, how is it looking? The increase is about one degree—and largely holding (the much-discussed “pause” or “warming hiatus”). And remember, the world has _naturally_ warmed since the end of the Little Ice Age to the present, a good thing if climate economists are to be believed.

Turning to sea-level rise, the exaggeration appears greater. Both before and after the 1980s, decadal sea-level rise has been a few inches. And it has not been appreciably accelerating. “The rate of sea level rise during the period ~1925–1960 is as large as the rate of sea level rise the past few decades, noted climate scientist Judith Curry. “Human emissions of CO2 mostly grew after 1950; so, humans don’t seem to be to blame for the early 20th century sea level rise, nor for the sea level rise in the 19th and late 18th centuries.”

The sky-is-falling pitch went from bad to worse when scientist James Hansen was joined by politician Al Gore. Sea levels could rise twenty feet, claimed Gore in his 2006 documentary, An Inconvenient Truth, a prediction that has brought rebuke even from those sympathetic to the climate cause.

*Now-or-Never Exaggerations*

In the same book/movie, Al Gore prophesied that unless the world dramatically reduced greenhouse gasses, we would hit a “point of no return.” In his book review of Gore’s effort, James Hansen unequivocally stated: “We have at most ten years—not ten years to decide upon action, but ten years to alter fundamentally the trajectory of global greenhouse emissions.”

Time is up on Gore’s “point of no return” and Hansen’s “critical tipping point.” But neither has owned up to their exaggeration or made new predictions—as if they will suddenly be proven right.

Another scare-and-hide prediction came from Rajendra Pachauri. While head of a United Nations climate panel, he pleaded that without drastic action before 2012, it would be too late to save the planet. In the same year, Peter Wadhams, professor of ocean physics at the University of Cambridge, predicted “global disaster” from the demise of Arctic sea ice in four years. He too, has gone quiet.

Nothing new, back in the late 1980s, the UN claimed that if global warming were not checked by 2000, rising sea levels would wash entire countries away

There is some levity in the charade. In 2009, then-British Prime Minister Gordon Brown predicted that the world had only 50 days to save the planet from global warming. But fifty days, six months, and eight years later, the earth seems fine.

*Climate Hysteria hits Trump*

The Democratic Party Platform heading into the 2016 election compared the fight against global warming to World War II. “World War III is well and truly underway,” declared Bill McKibben in the _New Republic_. “And we are losing.” Those opposed to a new “war effort” were compared to everything from Nazis to Holocaust deniers.

Heading into the 2016 election, _Washington Post_ columnist Eugene Robinson warned that “a vote for Trump is a vote for climate catastrophe.” In _Mother Jones_, professor Michael Klare similarly argued that “electing green-minded leaders, stopping climate deniers (or ignorers) from capturing high office, and opposing fossil fueled ultranationalism is the only realistic path to a habitable planet.”

Trump won the election, and the shrill got shriller. “Donald Trump’s climate policies would create dozens of failed states south of the U.S. border and around the world,” opined Joe Romm at Think Progress. “It would be a world where everyone eventually becomes a veteran, a refugee, or a casualty of war.”

At _Vox_, Brad Plumer joined in:

_Donald Trump is going to be president of the United States…. We’re at risk of departing from the stable climatic conditions that sustained civilization for thousands of years and lurching into the unknown. The world’s poorest countries, in particular, are ill-equipped to handle this disruption._

_Renewable energy researcher John Abraham contended that Trump’s election means we’ve “missed our last off-ramp on the road to catastrophic climate change.” Not to be outdone, academic Noam Chomsky argued that Trump is aiding “the destruction of organized human life.”_

*Falsified Alarms, Compromised Science*


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Failed Prognostications of Climate Alarm*
> Anthony Watts


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

https://t.co/7cNUvkhjOn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/7cNUvkhjOn


Some bitches just won't die.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2018)

Sea level rise hit a new high, land and ocean temperatures reached a near record high and sea ice coverage fell to a record low. Those are just a few of the findings in the 28th annual State of the Climate report, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, or NOAA.

Last year was the third hottest year on record after 2016 and 2015, respectively, the report, billed as an "annual checkup for the planet, found.

7ca40f92-9a95-11e8-9630-e419171686d9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sea level rise hit a new high, land and ocean temperatures reached a near record high and sea ice coverage fell to a record low. Those are just a few of the findings in the 28th annual State of the Climate report, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, or NOAA.
> 
> Last year was the third hottest year on record after 2016 and 2015, respectively, the report, billed as an "annual checkup for the planet, found.
> 
> 7ca40f92-9a95-11e8-9630-e419171686d9


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

START? LoL
Williams: Salon Says It’s Time to ‘Start Panicking’ Over Climate Change
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/08/williams-salon-says-its-time-to-start-panicking-over-climate-change/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj6htP9rd3cAhVHEawKHWBkDIgQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0G1RNbsi5AsQCq_0hJemmt


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Are you denying science?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you denying science?


Only man made science.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Wind and Solar Energy: Good for Nothing
NORMAN ROGERS
The bottom line is that wind and solar are useless. Here is why.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/wind_and_solar_energy_good_for_nothing.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2018)

https://t.co/h2oKgGYOLh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Any port in a storm.
When the going  gets tough the lefts values get going.

Hot Air

Uh oh. DNC proposes scrapping ban on fossil fuel donations
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/11/uh-oh-dnc-proposes-scrapping-ban-fossil-fuel-donations/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9qNDY8OXcAhVK5IMKHaw0CEAQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3uO3VqKv2QuU053DXAAopk&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

×

_OPINION
The Trump Administration’s War on the War on Coal
Steve Sherman | August 11, 2018
]








Time’s up for bogus environmental do-gooders as the U.S. government rolls back anti-coal regulations left over from the Obama era.  President Donald Trump has eased restrictions that have stifled innovation in the country’s power sector.


The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) recently revised standardson coal ash disposal in a move decried by inflexible tree huggers but welcomed by the utility companies for whom the legislation has proved unnecessarily burdensome – to the tune of a $30 million a year—and by states, who have been unfairly constrained by the strict federal standards.

The initiative comes just a few weeks into Andrew Wheeler’s tenure at the helm of the EPA, and should ease conservatives’ concernsthat Wheeler wouldn’t share former EPA Administrator Scott Pruitt’s zeal for overhauling the agency and scrapping useless regulations which have been handicapping American companies. Wheeler choice to relax the restrictions on coal ash disposal as one of his first policy decisions confirms that his appointment was a savvy move by an administration committed to saving mining jobs and reviving interest in one of America’s most abundant natural resources.

The EPA’s policy shift is the latest step in the new administration’s war on Obama’s war on coal, emphasizing President Trump’s determination to liberate the American coal industry from the shackles Obama imposed on it. The excessive regulations Obama held back crucial technological developments, such as high-efficiency, low-emissions (HELE) plants designed to make fossil fuels more climate friendly. 
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ×
> View attachment 3041
> _OPINION
> The Trump Administration’s War on the War on Coal
> ...


Do gooders don't realize that green energy relies on coal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do gooders don't realize that green energy relies on coal.


Which practice is more damaging to the environment?
Finding, mining and using a plentiful resource, or finding, mining and using a rare resource?
Discuss.
What is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one electric vehicle?
Whet is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one natural gas vehicle?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which practice is more damaging to the environment?
> Finding, mining and using a plentiful resource, or finding, mining and using a rare resource?
> Discuss.
> What is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one electric vehicle?
> Whet is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one natural gas vehicle?


https://www.technologyreview.com/s/517146/are-electric-vehicles-better-for-the-environment-than-gas-powered-ones/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/517146/are-electric-vehicles-better-for-the-environment-than-gas-powered-ones/


Natural gas, dipstick.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which practice is more damaging to the environment?
> Finding, mining and using a plentiful resource, or finding, mining and using a rare resource?
> Discuss.
> *What is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one electric vehicle?*
> Whet is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one natural gas vehicle?





espola said:


> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/517146/are-electric-vehicles-better-for-the-environment-than-gas-powered-ones/





Ricky Fandango said:


> Natural gas, dipstick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/517146/are-electric-vehicles-better-for-the-environment-than-gas-powered-ones/


Good point in your article.

_Other studies show that electric vehicles beat gas-powered ones in terms of greenhouse gas emissions even if they’re charged in regions that *depend heavily on coal.*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which practice is more damaging to the environment?
> Finding, mining and using a plentiful resource, or finding, mining and using a rare resource?
> Discuss.
> What is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one electric vehicle?
> Whet is the net effect on the environment in building, using, and disposing of one natural gas vehicle?


You're using logic. Certain posters can't handle logic or truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You're using logic. Certain posters can't handle logic or truth.


Logic and truth are nowhere to be found in the liberal dictionary.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You're using logic. Certain posters can't handle logic or truth.


You seem to know the answers to the plumber's questions.  What are they?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to know the answers to the plumber's questions.  What are they?


Are you serious? And miss out on you making a fool of yourself? Not a chance Sunshine.

Hey.. were able to find anything to back your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sea level rise hit a new high, land and ocean temperatures reached a near record high and sea ice coverage fell to a record low. Those are just a few of the findings in the 28th annual State of the Climate report, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, or NOAA.
> 
> Last year was the third hottest year on record after 2016 and 2015, respectively, the report, billed as an "annual checkup for the planet, found.
> 
> 7ca40f92-9a95-11e8-9630-e419171686d9


Sucker..


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you serious? And miss out on you making a fool of yourself? Not a chance Sunshine.
> 
> Hey.. were able to find anything to back your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners?


Do you think the Russians spied on t?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russians spied on t?


Let of the anchor and admit you were wrong. What little credibility you had disappeared when you posted links that don't support your position. 

You've lost it E. Maybe if you come up for air you will see the light. It's not too late..


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Let of the anchor and admit you were wrong. What little credibility you had disappeared when you posted links that don't support your position.
> 
> You've lost it E. Maybe if you come up for air you will see the light. It's not too late..


Do you think the Russians spied on t?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

I said natural gas, dipstick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russians spied on t?


There were 81,000,000,000 tourists last year visiting Russia...do you stand by your statement that they spy on every foreigner?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russians spied on t?


Anchors away it is! I'll enjoy your downward spiral...


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I said natural gas, dipstick.


Does this mean you are converting your diesel truck to CNG?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There were 81,000,000,000 tourists last year visiting Russia...do you stand by your statement that they spy on every foreigner?


Yes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There were 81,000,000,000 tourists last year visiting Russia...do you stand by your statement that they spy on every foreigner?


What's left of E's mind can't figure out a way out. Once again his own links trap him...


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Anchors away it is! I'll enjoy your downward spiral...


It seems that question (or maybe it's the answer) makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> It seems that question (or maybe it's the answer) makes you uncomfortable.


You mean the question that I already answered? The one that you missed because you are too much of a troll? 

Please continue comrade!


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What's left of E's mind can't figure out a way out. Once again his own links trap him...


Are these the links you are referring to?

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/wor...russia-style-a-history-of-kompromat-1.2934451

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/pay-no-attention-to-the-spies-on-the-23rd-floor-17885145/

https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-k...tonias-hotel-viru-please-mind-the-hidden-bugs

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/14/opinion/sunday/that-time-the-kgb-slipped-me-vodka.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.


81 million visitors being spied on....muahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....right!
And Lee gave what orders?


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.



*Thief !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Are these the links you are referring to?
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/wor...russia-style-a-history-of-kompromat-1.2934451
> 
> ...





*More Trash from Spola Henry....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russians spied on t?



*They spied on YOU and FILTHY FILNER the Communist .......!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Are these the links you are referring to?
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/wor...russia-style-a-history-of-kompromat-1.2934451
> 
> ...


Seriously E... from your first link.


Peep Ehasalu, who helped set up the museum, said that *60 of the hotel’s 423 rooms were bugged and reserved for “interesting persons” like foreign businessmen. *Guests who were judged vulnerable to blackmail were put in a handful of rooms with holes in the walls through which special cameras..

So, 60 out of 432 rooms in your world means all.

Like I said, your links don't support you. Let go of the anchor and just come up for air and admit your wrong. 

Or... continue to be the forum clown.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously E... from your first link.
> 
> 
> Peep Ehasalu, who helped set up the museum, said that *60 of the hotel’s 423 rooms were bugged and reserved for “interesting persons” like foreign businessmen. *Guests who were judged vulnerable to blackmail were put in a handful of rooms with holes in the walls through which special cameras..
> ...


Would t have been in the 60?  Or in the rest of the rooms?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There were 81,000,000,000 tourists last year visiting Russia...do you stand by your statement that they spy on every foreigner?





espola said:


> Yes.





espola said:


> Would t have been in the 60?  Or in the rest of the rooms?


You have no place to go. You have made a fool of yourself and lost all credibilty but to those of us who have been around we know this day was coming.

I'm enjoying this and I bet I'm not the only one...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2018)

Pretty hot in Osaka . . . And nothing but smiles everywhere.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You have no place to go. You have made a fool of yourself and lost all credibilty but to those of us who have been around we know this day was coming.
> 
> I'm enjoying this and I bet I'm not the only one...


Would t be in the 60?


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously E... from your first link.
> 
> 
> Peep Ehasalu, who helped set up the museum, said that *60 of the hotel’s 423 rooms were bugged and reserved for “interesting persons” like foreign businessmen. *Guests who were judged vulnerable to blackmail were put in a handful of rooms with holes in the walls through which special cameras..
> ...



*Funny how the TRUTH exposes Spola Henry everytime.....or should I say HIS LIES.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm laughing, but I always laugh so who cares.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty hot in Osaka . . . And nothing but smiles everywhere.


https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=24026



*Read the Spiked Drink portion ..Rodent !*

*Pertains to YOU !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty hot in Osaka . . . And nothing but smiles everywhere.


Its like that in Arkansas too.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

*Pretty Hot in SoCal....*

*Gunna bust some sweat later in the week...again.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Would t be in the 60?


Should I just post some link to an article that doesn't support my position and call it a day... oh wait. That's what you do.

Please continue...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Would t be in the 60?


Did you find it?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Should I just post some link to an article that doesn't support my position and call it a day... oh wait. That's what you do.
> 
> Please continue...


Interesting analysis.

Do you think t would have been in the 60?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Interesting analysis.
> 
> Do you think t would have been in the 60?


Did you find it yet?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you find it yet?


T knows that whatever he did in Russia, the Russians know about it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> T knows that whatever he did in Russia, the Russians know about it.


Did you find it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

Who didn't see this coming?


California 'Cooked The Books' To Justify Solar Panel Mandate
The Daily Caller
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/13/california-solar-power-mandate/&ved=2ahUKEwj6uanBvOzcAhUFbKwKHY6vAugQxfQBMAB6BAgKEAQ&usg=AOvVaw1seN-XGZsgthOpf60OaRSR


----------



## Torros (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you saying that you are proud of your membership on the 4nos team?


Based on the recent activities on this thread I would say you are lucky to be on any team. Your lack of, well you are lacking in everything that would be desirable, makes you the last person who should be commenting. You can not even find articles that back up your position (Badgers, General Lee, Russian spies) but choose to post links that babble on about the subjects but never cover your point. 

You remind me an athlete who lives in the past and doesn't realise that his game is gone. We all have that friend.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Torros said:


> Based on the recent activities on this thread I would say you are lucky to be on any team. Your lack of, well you are lacking in everything that would be desirable, makes you the last person who should be commenting. You can not even find articles that back up your position (Badgers, General Lee, Russian spies) but choose to post links that babble on about the subjects but never cover your point.
> 
> You remind me an athlete who lives in the past and doesn't realise that his game is gone. We all have that friend.


Badgers?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Badgers?


We don't need no stinkin' badgers.....


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> T knows that whatever he did in Russia, the Russians know about it.



*So ....Tell us Mr Spola Henry  ( Retired Navy computer sleuth  ) what Donald J. Trump did in Russia....*

*This is your moment to partially redeem yourself by telling us what you oh so subtly are alluding to....*

*Come Mr Wizard.....spill the beans or just further solidify yourself as the Forum " Lying King " !*


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Note the date.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Note the date.


Did you deliver it on a bicycle or a horse?
By the time I had a paper route in the mid seventies, we all had bikes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Note the date.


And did you find it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

BREAKDOWN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2018)

Trump set to roll back restrictions on coal-burning power plants
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/08/19/trump-set-to-roll-back-restrictions-on-coal-burning-power-plants.amp.html&ved=2ahUKEwiGrLOHgPncAhUHI6wKHbp2BHEQqUMwCHoECAcQJQ&usg=AOvVaw2vDuXS0UBFAMO2N_oMsNpn


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

...


----------



## Torros (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Badgers?


I see you enjoy living a double life where you post and then deny that you ever posted. Very clever of you. A man of your age needs to find things in life that bring you joy so I guess you enjoy making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

Besides shitting the bed, it's the only thing he is good at.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Torros said:


> I see you enjoy living a double life where you post and then deny that you ever posted. Very clever of you. A man of your age needs to find things in life that bring you joy so I guess you enjoy making a fool of yourself.


What did I post about badgers?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I post about badgers?


Classics


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

*Shocker: U.S. leading all Paris Accord signatories in emissions reduction*
Jazz Shaw Aug 21, 2018 6:01 PM





Go figure


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Shocker: U.S. leading all Paris Accord signatories in emissions reduction*
> Jazz Shaw Aug 21, 2018 6:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


How will the Ameriphobics handle this?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How will the Ameriphobics handle this?


By consuming the same if not increasing amounts of fossil fuels.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> By consuming the same if not increasing amounts of fossil fuels.


Obvi.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 217153, member: 3"






Note the date.

/QUOTE
* 
Where's the DATA !*

*Mt Krakatoa ......?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez

✔@Ocasio2018

US House candidate, NY-14
https://twitter.com/Ocasio2018/status/1032311699506954242

Our children’s lives are on the line.

Not a single elected official, Democrat OR Republican, should accept money from fossil fuel corporations.

Americans are dying because of a government too coward to save the planet.

It’s wrong.
And we will need a Green New Deal to survive. https://twitter.com/thehill/status/1031917606410903553 …

10:01 AM - Aug 22, 2018


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 217153, member: 3"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krakatoa anniversary soon..


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

*The Liberals will be dancing in hopes of an explosion/eruption....*


----------



## Torros (Aug 24, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I post about badgers?


Really Richard? Or do you prefer Dick? I know, I will refer to you as Dick-E. I don't want to offend any other Dicks that might read this thinking I'm posting about them.

So, Dick-E, is this how you get off? Is this what you do with your spare time? Posting lies and trying to besmirch posters all because they show you that you're wrong?

You know, if you shaved that beard maybe you will feel better about yourself and will no longer feel the need to post so many fallacies.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

*Spola Henry = LIAR*


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2018)

Torros said:


> Really Richard? Or do you prefer Dick? I know, I will refer to you as Dick-E. I don't want to offend any other Dicks that might read this thinking I'm posting about them.
> 
> So, Dick-E, is this how you get off? Is this what you do with your spare time? Posting lies and trying to besmirch posters all because they show you that you're wrong?
> 
> You know, if you shaved that beard maybe you will feel better about yourself and will no longer feel the need to post so many fallacies.


What did I post about badgers?


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I post about badgers?



*You've told so many LIES you cannot remember them all......Now that's hilarious..*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

REPORT: The 'Billion-Dollar Per Year Climate Industry' Is Trying To Weaponize State Attorneys General
ENERGY | MICHAEL BASTASCH
'Billion-dollar per year climate industry'
https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/29/weaponize-attorney-generals/


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

*That's that Al Gore Trickle down funding created upon a false *
*premise to Fleece Taxpayers of every Country possible.....*


----------



## Torros (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I post about badgers?


Your ignorance truly gives you a blissful feeling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's that Al Gore Trickle down funding created upon a false *
> *premise to Fleece Taxpayers of every Country possible.....*


Nutters are the only ones in the world holding onto their denial. Everyone else is moving on to a sustainable world . . . I'm sure nutters will still be able to reap the benefits thereof, grumbling all the way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

California’s assembly votes to move state’s electricity completely off fossil fuels by 2045
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/08/29/californias-assembly-votes-to-move-states-electricity-completely-off-fossil-fuels-by-2045/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNuIaAy5TdAhVPSK0KHRhSCmkQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0qVoyrrTH1_aKexJb0CqEY


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters are the only ones in the world holding onto their denial. Everyone else is moving on to a sustainable world . . . I'm sure nutters will still be able to reap the benefits thereof, grumbling all the way.


*Al Gore is RICH because of his LIES.*

*Al Gore pushed a false narrative to promote a premise so " He " could *
*financially fleece as many people and Countries as humanly possible.*

*Climate Change is a LIE.*

*Global Warming is a LIE.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*It's Warm.....*
*It's Cool....*
*It's Hot....*
*It's Al Gore the Tool....*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I post about badgers?


Badgers are back?  Well, well.  As I recall the issue was whether they return to their own hole or find a new one.  That story is not quite done.  Getting closer though.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Badgers are back?  Well, well.  As I recall the issue was whether they return to their own hole or find a new one.  That story is not quite done.  Getting closer though.


They are technically in the weasel family.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Badgers are back?  Well, well.  As I recall the issue was whether they return to their own hole or find a new one.  That story is not quite done.  Getting closer though.


Badgers fought with General Lee who spied on all of the British. Life with Spola...


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Badgers are back?  Well, well.  As I recall the issue was whether they return to their own hole or find a new one.  That story is not quite done.  Getting closer though.


I have no opinion one way or the other on that matter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I have no opinion one way or the other on that matter.


What is it about badgers that fascinates you?
Is it their tenacity, or their weasel heritage?
For me, its their toughness, and determination.
...and their intelligence. Dont underestimate that.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

*Spola Henry likes their thievery....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Spola Henry likes their thievery....*


They are duplicitous little bastards.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is it about badgers that fascinates you?
> Is it their tenacity, or their weasel heritage?
> For me, its their toughness, and determination.
> ...and their intelligence. Dont underestimate that.


I'm not the person who seems to be fascinated with badgers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not the person who seems to be fascinated with badgers.


Too bad.
They're fascinating creatures.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Hot Air

Dakota Access Pipeline permit stands after a year of additional review
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/03/dakota-access-pipeline-permits-stand-additional-year-environmental-review/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwix__rnt6DdAhULDq0KHXRiAosQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0mwXP7yOaGJY7riHiof0dj&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot Air
> 
> Dakota Access Pipeline permit stands after a year of additional review
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/03/dakota-access-pipeline-permits-stand-additional-year-environmental-review/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwix__rnt6DdAhULDq0KHXRiAosQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0mwXP7yOaGJY7riHiof0dj&ampcf=1


Yeah, fuck the aquifer, fuck native rights, fuck everything but corporate interests, let's sell out, now, later and forever . . . we can always start anew somewhere . . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, fuck the aquifer, fuck native rights, fuck everything but corporate interests, let's sell out, now, later and forever . . . we can always start anew somewhere . . . .


Think of all your union brothers that will have work & as far as 'native rights" are concerned you could start by giving back your property to the Native California people that the white man took away...be a leader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, fuck the aquifer, fuck native rights, fuck everything but corporate interests, let's sell out, now, later and forever . . . we can always start anew somewhere . . . .


Drama Queen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Think of all your union brothers that will have work & as far as 'native rights" are concerned you could start by giving back your property to the Native California people that the white man took away...be a leader.


I asked, they said keep it, they are good with me . . . it's your type that concerns them. "If they follow and trust Trump how can we trust them?" . . . "Never could, never will." Fools aren't suffered gladly amongst the people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I asked, they said keep it, they are good with me . . . it's your type that concerns them. "If they follow and trust Trump how can we trust them?" . . . "Never could, never will." Fools aren't suffered gladly amongst the people.


You people.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I asked, they said keep it, they are good with me . . . it's your type that concerns them. "If they follow and trust Trump how can we trust them?" . . . "Never could, never will." Fools aren't suffered gladly amongst the people.


The original plans for the pipeline had it crossing the Missouri just north of Bismarck, ND.  However, Bismarck residents pointed out during environmental hearings that a leak in the pipeline near the river would threaten the city's water supply.  As a result, the pipeline was rerouted south of the city, just north of (and upstream of) the Standing Rock Reservation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The original plans for the pipeline had it crossing the Missouri just north of Bismarck, ND.  However, Bismarck residents pointed out during environmental hearings that a leak in the pipeline near the river would threaten the city's water supply.  As a result, the pipeline was rerouted south of the city, just north of (and upstream of) the Standing Rock Reservation.


Put Buffalo Soldiers in charge of negotiations, planning and enforcement...


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Put Buffalo Soldiers in charge of negotiations, planning and enforcement...


Does that even mean anything?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Does that even mean anything?


Absolutely Magoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Put Buffalo Soldiers in charge of negotiations, planning and enforcement...


Buffalo Soldier https://g.co/kgs/eq2t2V


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Photo by Dea V. Gianella/Contributor/GettyImages
*Don't Tell Climate Change Fanatics This Piece Of News*
by Hank BerrienSeptember 4, 2018


Global warming and climate change fanatics, stop now before you read any further.

According to a new study published in _Nature_, in the roughly quarter century between 1982 and 2016 global tree canopy cover increased by 865,000 square miles.

While the area of bare ground and short vegetation is diminishing, forest area is growing. As Ronald Bailey notes in Reason, “Forests in montane regions are expanding as climate warming enables trees to grow higher up on mountains.”

The greatest increase in tree canopy occurred in Europe, including European Russia, where it exploded by 35%. A close second was found in China, where tree canopy gained 34%. In the U.S., tree canopy increased by 15%.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Photo by Dea V. Gianella/Contributor/GettyImages
> *Don't Tell Climate Change Fanatics This Piece Of News*
> by Hank BerrienSeptember 4, 2018
> 
> ...


Is there some part of the article that you left out that points out that a dramatic increase in tree canopy is in itself firm evidence of climate change?


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, fuck the aquifer, fuck native rights, fuck everything but corporate interests, let's sell out, now, later and forever . . . we can always start anew somewhere . . . .



*Damn Rodent.....You've got it all wrong....*


*Fuck the protesters....*
*Fuck Democratic threats....*
*Fuck everything Chuck Schumer stands for....*
*Fuck the Rhino sell outs , now, later and forever.....*
* Fuck anything the Democrats start anew anywhere.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Damn Rodent.....You've got it all wrong....*
> 
> 
> *Fuck the protesters....*
> ...


So what you are saying is fuck American democracy and hale the almighty leader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there some part of the article that you left out that points out that a dramatic increase in tree canopy is in itself firm evidence of climate change?


IDK, I just gave you the just. I am sure you can find it on Breitbart, Drudge, Twitchy, Hot air, Townhall, Redstate, Daily Caller, Fox News, Daily Wire, American thinker or maybe the Blaze.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, I just gave you the just. I am sure you can find it on Breitbart, Drudge, Twitchy, Hot air, Townhall, Redstate, Daily Caller, Fox News, Daily Wire, American thinker or maybe the Blaze.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deforestation_of_the_Amazon_rainforest


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what you are saying is fuck American democracy and hale the almighty leader.


*Not very perceptive today are you.....which is lower than your*
*usually " Low " perceptive state...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there some part of the article that you left out that points out that a dramatic increase in tree canopy is in itself firm evidence of climate change?


did you need an article to point that out for you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what you are saying is fuck American democracy and hale the almighty leader.


Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, democrats say election rigged.


Still the best synopsis in town.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

https://twitter.com/SteveSGoddard/status/1038472774900015105


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I asked, they said keep it, they are good with me . . . it's your type that concerns them. "If they follow and trust Trump how can we trust them?" . . . "Never could, never will." Fools aren't suffered gladly amongst the people.


Who exactly did you ask?
I don't follow or trust Trump anymore than I followed and trusted Obama...
As far as fools go, you are #1.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/SteveSGoddard/status/1038472774900015105


Those comments are hilarious.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those comments are hilarious.


I am still amazed at how eager people are to volunteer their ignorance.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2018)

Sea level data from Scripps Pier, about 1.4 miles as the gull flies from La Jolla Cove







http://www.psmsl.org/data/obtaining/rlr.annual.plots/256_high.png


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I am still amazed at how eager people are to volunteer their ignorance.


They now wear ir like a badge of honor. They wanna be just like their hero t, ignorant to the bone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Sea level data from Scripps Pier, about 1.4 miles as the gull flies from La Jolla Cove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Sea level data from Scripps Pier, about 1.4 miles as the gull flies from La Jolla Cove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around three inches.
Doesnt seem out of the ordinary to me.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I am still amazed at how eager people are to volunteer their ignorance.


I'm not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Around three inches.
> Doesnt seem out of the ordinary to me.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave


You're the expert.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the expert.


Less than one millimeter per year is nothing to get hysterical about.
The entrance to the Cosquer cave is over a hundred feet under water, and people walked into that cave.
Sea level rise has slowed considerably since the holocene.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the expert.


Im no expert, unless we grade on a curve with you people, in which case, yeah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Less than one millimeter per year is nothing to get hysterical about.
> The entrance to the Cosquer cave is over a hundred feet under water, and people walked into that cave.
> Sea level rise has slowed considerably since the holocene.


If you say so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you say so.


You're getting smarter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im no expert, unless we grade on a curve with you people, in which case, yeah.


Not worthy of a badge is it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not worthy of a badge is it?


I dont need no stink'eeng badges.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the expert.


If you say so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont need no stink'eeng badges.


The safe zone hands those out via the ignore button all the time.  You can tell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

The EPA Says 'Bye' To 1,600 Employees As Trump Admin Continues To Drain The Swamp
https://dailycaller.com/2018/09/09/epa-sheds-jobs-wheeler-trump/


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're getting smarter.


Don't encourage the Rodent...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Sea level data from Scripps Pier, about 1.4 miles as the gull flies from La Jolla Cove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing that back in the 1920s someone was taking this data down...

So did this information surprise you? Did you think it's wrong?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Amazing that back in the 1920s someone was taking this data down...
> 
> So did this information surprise you? Did you think it's wrong?


Not reading the thread?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Not reading the thread?


Now that's funny.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Around three inches.
> Doesnt seem out of the ordinary to me.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave


More like something between 8 and 12 inches, depending on how the data is averaged or smoothed.

Wasn't the claim "exactly the same as 1871"?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Not reading the thread?


Not reading the questions?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Not reading the questions?


No, I was not surprised.  SIO has been making daily (and in some cases continuous now) measurements since soon after their first pier was built.  The data is more reliable than some bonehead comments attached to old photographs.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I was not surprised.  SIO has been making daily (and in some cases continuous now) measurements since soon after their first pier was built.  The data is more reliable than some bonehead comments attached to old photographs.


So measurements off of a manmade structure built in the ocean? I wonder if the pier has settled at all since it was built... hmmm.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So measurements off of a manmade structure built in the ocean? I wonder if the pier has settled at all since it was built... hmmm.


https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/sltrends/sltrends.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I was not surprised.  SIO has been making daily (and in some cases continuous now) measurements since soon after their first pier was built.  The data is more reliable than some bonehead comments attached to old photographs.


So the measurements are off of two different piers? Hmmm


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/sltrends/sltrends.html


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/sltrends/sltrends.html


Did you look at the map on the link you just provided? If this map is supposed to back you up well then once again you have failed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I was not surprised.  SIO has been making daily (and in some cases continuous now) measurements since soon after their first pier was built.  The data is more reliable than some bonehead comments attached to old photographs.


The original pier opened in 1916, when the oceanographic institute was 13 years old and struggling to become a prominent center of science. Philanthropist Ellen Browning Scripps put up $36,000 to build the 1,000-foot-long structure, where scientists studied the marine environment and routed water to laboratories onshore.

The wood-and-concrete pier took regular beatings from the sea, leading to major repairs in 1926 and 1946. Those fixes weren’t enough to withstand the forces of nature and time. Scripps built a new pier next to the old one in the 1980s, then tore the old one down.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So the measurements are off of two different piers? Hmmm


The new pier was built in 1988, side by side with the old one, and then after all the gadgets had been moved, the old pier was torn down.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you look at the map on the link you just provided? If this map is supposed to back you up well then once again you have failed.


Failed what?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> The new pier was built in 1988, side by side with the old one, and then after all the gadgets had been moved, the old pier was torn down.


What... you didn't see I had already posted that? So the measurements are off of two different structures.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Failed what?


Ill give you a chance. What point are you trying to make with the information you have posted? Ill wait...


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ill give you a chance. What point are you trying to make with the information you have posted? Ill wait...


My recent interest in this thread was sparked by the claim that the sea level at La Jolla Cove was exactly the same as in 1871.  I know that Scripps Institute (a little over a mile up the coast from La Jolla Cove) measures sea level (among other things) so I looked to see what they had available as public data.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Failed what?


*Everything you post is flawed or complete LIES.*

*You're a Lying poster who posts bogus information to*
*support a False Premise that's intent was to fleece Governments*
*and poor people around the world....all put into high gear*
*by none other than the sore loser Al " Jabba The Hutt " Gore....*
*This pattern is now repeating itself with the sore loser Hillary Rodham Clinton...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> My recent interest in this thread was sparked by the claim that the sea level at La Jolla Cove was exactly the same as in 1871.  I know that Scripps Institute (a little over a mile up the coast from La Jolla Cove) measures sea level (among other things) so I looked to see what they had available as public data.


So it appears that, based on the link you posted from NOAA,  that the level has gone up in La Jolla. I don't find that alarming or surprising. What I do find surprising is that if you travel North on the map you will see that, according to your link, sea levels have gone down.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So it appears that, based on the link you posted from NOAA,  that the level has gone up in La Jolla. I don't find that alarming or surprising. What I do find surprising is that if you travel North on the map you will see that, according to your link, sea levels have gone down.


The level measured at some coastal stations has gone down, and at some stations it has gone up more than at La Jolla.  The point in question was La Jolla Cove.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> The level measured at some coastal stations has gone down, and at some stations it has gone up more than at La Jolla.  The point in question was La Jolla Cove.


Sounds like your hockey stick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> More like something between 8 and 12 inches, depending on how the data is averaged or smoothed.
> 
> Wasn't the claim "exactly the same as 1871"?


What does 75 millimeters equal?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does 75 millimeters equal?


The amount the pier has settled...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The amount the pier has settled...


Actually, espola's graph shows roughly 160 millimeters since the 1930s.
This is around 6 inches of rise according to the data.
I would take into account some settling as well
I was mistaken on my first response.
Still within the "normal" range post Holocene.

The GIF I posted was over the last 150 years, so we are missing a huge chunk of data from espola's graph.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave
This cave is in France.
27,000 years ago people painted on the walls of the cave.
During the Pleistocene glaciation, this cave was over 300 feet above sea level.
Today, it is over 100 feet below sea level.

Co2?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The amount the pier has settled...


You should send your data to Scripps Institute.  They may reward you with an Honorary Doctorate in Physical Oceanography.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> You should send your data to Scripps Institute.  They may reward you with an Honorary Doctorate in Physical Oceanography.


What is the yearly average rate of sea level rise over the last 27,000 years?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, espola's graph shows roughly 160 millimeters since the 1930s.
> This is around 6 inches of rise according to the data.
> I would take into account some settling as well
> I was mistaken on my first response.
> ...


What is your evidence for "settling"?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is the yearly average rate of sea level rise over the last 27,000 years?


Are you abandoning your claim of "150 years of unprecedented sea level rise, has left the Cove at La Jolla, California exactly the same as in 1871"?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> You should send your data to Scripps Institute.  They may reward you with an Honorary Doctorate in Physical Oceanography.


Why would they? It would be an engineering degree..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you abandoning your claim of "150 years of unprecedented sea level rise, has left the Cove at La Jolla, California exactly the same as in 1871"?


That's hilarious.  You calling out Ricky. After you posted Russia spies on ALL foreigners.  Hilarious!


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That's hilarious.  You calling out Ricky. After you posted Russia spies on ALL foreigners.  Hilarious!


"Ricky" linked to a falsehood.  I told the truth.  What's your problem?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> "Ricky" linked to a falsehood.  I told the truth.  What's your problem?


Truth in your mind only. You still have not produced on ounce of proof that Russia spies on ALL foreigners.  You posted three links. Two about a Hotel in Latvia in the old Soviet Union and one was a story. No facts about Russian spies..


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Truth in your mind only. You still have not produced on ounce of proof that Russia spies on ALL foreigners.  You posted three links. Two about a Hotel in Latvia in the old Soviet Union and one was a story. No facts about Russian spies..


Then answer me this --What proportion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Then answer me this --What proportion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?


The ones like Trump that owe them millions for sure, 24/7 . . . he misses the bowl and sprays the floor they got it on tape.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ones like Trump that owe them millions for sure, 24/7 . . . he misses the bowl and sprays the floor they got it on tape.


Back when I had a clearance, I had to report my foreign travels.  I was cautioned that Russia (also Soviet Union when that was still a thing) spied on all foreign visitors into their country, and also on as many American visitors as they could in Europe.  Sweden, where I was headed, was a juicy target because they were neutral and easy for Russsian/Soviet spies to get into.  I don't know if that "Norwegian Government Tourist Official" and his "American wife" were really who they said they were, or if maybe they were trying to make friends with a traveling American Engineer with a Secret/Crypto clearance for other reasons other than that they just liked me.  They bought me a lot of beer, and I put them in my post-travel report.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Then answer me this --What proportion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?


If you are too lazy to go back and find my response the first time you asked then I can't help you. 

The fact that you are unable to even copy and paste anything from your links just confirms that you're wrong. 

The only one in your corner is a Drunk Rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Back when I had a clearance, I had to report my foreign travels.  I was cautioned that Russia (also Soviet Union when that was still a thing) spied on all foreign visitors into their country, and also on as many American visitors as they could in Europe.  Sweden, where I was headed, was a juicy target because they were neutral and easy for Russsian/Soviet spies to get into.  I don't know if that "Norwegian Government Tourist Official" and his "American wife" were really who they said they were, or if maybe they were trying to make friends with a traveling American Engineer with a Secret/Crypto clearance for other reasons other than that they just liked me.  They bought me a lot of beer, and I put them in my post-travel report.


Refreshing to see a glimpse of reality in here.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> If you are too lazy to go back and find my response the first time you asked then I can't help you.
> 
> The fact that you are unable to even copy and paste anything from your links just confirms that you're wrong.
> 
> The only one in your corner is a Drunk Rat.


Send someone else on a wild goose chase.

You won't believe the truth, which makes me suspect that you don't want to be in a position of trying to back up your BS story either.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Refreshing to see a glimpse of reality in here.


MS is just trying to insult his way out of this discussion.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

So in other words... hearsay.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Back when I had a clearance, I had to report my foreign travels.  I was cautioned that Russia (also Soviet Union when that was still a thing) spied on all foreign visitors into their country, and also on as many American visitors as they could in Europe.  Sweden, where I was headed, was a juicy target because they were neutral and easy for Russsian/Soviet spies to get into.  I don't know if that "Norwegian Government Tourist Official" and his "American wife" were really who they said they were, or if maybe they were trying to make friends with a traveling American Engineer with a Secret/Crypto clearance for other reasons other than that they just liked me.  They bought me a lot of beer, and I put them in my post-travel report.


So in other words... hearsay.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Send someone else on a wild goose chase.
> 
> You won't believe the truth, which makes me suspect that you don't want to be in a position of trying to back up your BS story either.


Like I said.  Go find my answer since you keep asking.

Maybe the Drunk Rat can help you find any proof about your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners.  Maybe between the two of you you can go back to your three links and find anything that supports your claim. 

I already posted exerts from those links that prove you're wrong but you already knew that. Maybe your buddy can share his beer with you and you can commiserate about your forum failures. 

Enjoy the evening you two.  Rat.. don't keep E up too late. He needs his sleep...


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So in other words... hearsay.


Education.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Education.


*Which you appear to lack grossly in certain areas....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you abandoning your claim of "150 years of unprecedented sea level rise, has left the Cove at La Jolla, California exactly the same as in 1871"?


Nothing is static in nature.
The meme I posted without comment.
It makes a point that obviously escapes you.
Relative change is not what extremist sensibilities tend to grasp.
I posted a meme without comment.
You posted a chart.
I posted some perspective.
You go in circles.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is the yearly average rate of sea level rise over the last 27,000 years?


Anyone get this yet?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nothing is static in nature.
> The meme I posted without comment.
> It makes a point that obviously escapes you.
> Relative change is not what extremist sensibilities tend to grasp.
> ...


I "go in circles" sometimes because I don't get a straight answer the first time.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone get this yet?


*0*


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone get this yet?


Going in circles?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> "Ricky" linked to a falsehood.  I told the truth.  What's your problem?


We can all look at the picture from 1871 and see that the ocean has not consumed us yet.
I know that piece of land, and it was a nice bit of relative perspective.
Like I said, I posted it without comment.
You seemed to be threatened in some way by the meme.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *0*


Actually, no.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I "go in circles" sometimes because I don't get a straight answer the first time.



*You go in circles because you are NOT straight....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Going in circles?


Like a row boat with one oar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I "go in circles" sometimes because I don't get a straight answer the first time.


What was your question?


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, no.


*I was close ? " Horse shoes and Hand grenades "....I give up.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I was close ? " Horse shoes and Hand grenades "....I give up.*


All the information to calculate the answer has been posted by me in this thread.
( For a pretty good ballpark answer)


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*There's only a finite amount of H2O on the planet, so going from the date you *
*listed I guessed zero. I probably should be in the negative range due to loss into *
*the cosmos...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All the information to calculate the answer has been posted by me in this thread.


*I'll study....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'll study....*


27000 years.
450 ft of sea level rise.
(ballpark)


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We can all look at the picture from 1871 and see that the ocean has not consumed us yet.
> I know that piece of land, and it was a nice bit of relative perspective.
> Like I said, I posted it without comment.
> You seemed to be threatened in some way by the meme.


I always feel "threatened"  when someone would posts a lie, even if that person does it out of ignorance.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 27000 years.
> 450 ft of sea level rise.
> (ballpark)


Measured where?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Measured where?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 27000 years.
> 450 ft of sea level rise.
> (ballpark)


*So the planet is " reshaping " and the H2O is rising within the *
*" contained areas "...Oceans/Bodies of water.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Education.


You got an education in hearsay? Well that explains a lot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I "go in circles" sometimes because I don't get a straight answer the first time.


No. It's because you don't get the answer you want. There is a difference.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *So the planet is " reshaping " and the H2O is rising within the *
> *" contained areas "...Oceans/Bodies of water.*


Not exactly.
The Cosquer cave entrance was 330 ft above sea level 27000 years ago.
Today it is 121 feet below sea level.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> No. It's because you don't get the answer you want. There is a difference.


I dont remember him asking any questions about the meme I posted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

Cosquer cave is something I would consider "hard evidence" of past sea level changes.
Anyone do the math yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

Somebody has to be able to do the math.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

0.2 inches per year.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Sea level data from Scripps Pier, about 1.4 miles as the gull flies from La Jolla Cove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are we looking at per year in sea level rise on this chart?


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not exactly.
> *The Cosquer cave entrance was 330 ft above sea level 27000 years ago.*
> *Today it is 121 feet below sea level*.


Thanks ....!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What are we looking at per year in sea level rise on this chart?


Lets just bow out gracefully and say its somewhat less than 0.2 inches per year.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Refreshing to see a glimpse of reality in here.


You wouldn't know reality if it kicked you in the puss...


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You wouldn't know reality if it kicked you in the puss...


No insults and lies, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I always feel "threatened"  when someone would posts a lie, even if that person does it out of ignorance.


Is that your excuse? You post lies out of ignorance?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> No insults and lies, right?


Facts are facts Magoo...
If one is insulted by them, so be it.
What you call lies other call hyperbole...


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts are facts Magoo...
> If one is insulted by them, so be it.
> What you call lies other call hyperbole...


Where are the "facts" in "You wouldn't know reality if it kicked you in the puss" or " You post lies out of ignorance"?

Just admit it - all you have to contribute is lies and insults, day after day.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cosquer cave is something I would consider "hard evidence" of past sea level changes.
> Anyone do the math yet?


There is only one way you can win the argument, divest all of your investment accounts of any and all clean energy stocks.  They will all eventually fail right?  Until then your all hypocrites.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Jerry Brown to Host 'Global Climate Action Summit' in San Francisco
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/09/11/jerry-brown-to-host-global-climate-action-summit-in-san-francisco/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1_YXI6rLdAhURSq0KHQdiAhYQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1oJX1OqOTx4Bk4dslK4OF4


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> There is only one way you can win the argument, divest all of your investment accounts of any and all clean energy stocks.  They will all eventually fail right?  Until then your all hypocrites.


Why would investment in stocks have anything to do with whether sea level rise is natural or "man made"?
The hard evidence is pretty clear. (relatively speaking)
Im just a humble plumber, and anything I may be invested in, has zero influence in any real or perceived sea level rise.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would investment in stocks have anything to do with whether sea level rise is natural or "man made"?
> The hard evidence is pretty clear. (relatively speaking)
> Im just a humble plumber, and anything I may be invested in, has zero influence in any real or perceived sea level rise.


You don't recognize when the tables are turned ("you people" never do)? (see: dizzy and his if you believe in man made global warming this is what you should do synopsis)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't recognize when the tables are turned ("you people" never do)? (see: dizzy and his if you believe in man made global warming this is what you should do synopsis)


The answer to this is embarrassingly obvious.
I dont "believe" in "man made" global warming.
You do.
Live your life accordingly.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The answer to this is embarrassingly obvious.
> I dont "believe" in "man made" global warming.
> You do.
> Live your life accordingly.


Precisely, so go ahead and put your money where your mouth is and divest your portfolio of any clean energy stocks.  I have a feeling most people who claim global warming is a hoax won’t have the cojones to do it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Precisely, so go ahead and put your money where your mouth is and divest your portfolio of any clean energy stocks.  I have a feeling most people who claim global warming is a hoax won’t have the cojones to do it.


Why? Just because we don't believe man is causing warming does not mean we don't support clean air as well as saving money on electricity and fuel costs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Precisely, so go ahead and put your money where your mouth is and divest your portfolio of any clean energy stocks.  I have a feeling most people who claim global warming is a hoax won’t have the cojones to do it.


Commonsense ain't so common with these Trump nutters.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why? Just because we don't believe man is causing warming does not mean we don't support clean air as well as saving money on electricity and fuel costs.


That’s exactly what I thought, excuses.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> That’s exactly what I thought, excuses.


Do you believe in AGW? Do you drive an electric car? Do you have Solar?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't recognize when the tables are turned ("you people" never do)? (see: dizzy and his if you believe in man made global warming this is what you should do synopsis)


Inconceivable !!!
Duck you sound like Vizzini reincarnate...
" But it’s so simple. All I have to do is divine from what I know of you: are you the sort of man who would put the poison into his own goblet or his enemy's? Now, a clever man would put the poison into his own goblet, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was given. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool, you would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Pit your money in Solyndra...Obama did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> That’s exactly what I thought, excuses.


You should change you name to Justalib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pit your money in Solyndra...Obama did.


Our money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you believe in AGW? Do you drive an electric car? Do you have Solar?


Yes, and here is her hat to prove it,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Precisely, so go ahead and put your money where your mouth is and divest your portfolio of any clean energy stocks.  I have a feeling most people who claim global warming is a hoax won’t have the cojones to do it.


This makes absolutely no sense.
Why would I conflate "man made" global warming with investment opportunities?
I dont see anything catastrophically damaging to the environment with going in a direction that uses less fossil fuels.
There are issues with strip mining for elements required in the type of batteries needed, as well as disposal and toxicity issues, but I dont see these issues as something I would take some kind of political, financial, or moral stand against, yet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.
> Why would I conflate "man made" global warming with investment opportunities?
> I dont see anything catastrophically damaging to the environment with going in a direction that uses less fossil fuels.
> There are issues with strip mining for elements required in the type of batteries needed, as well as disposal and toxicity issues, but I dont see these issues as something I would take some kind of political, financial, or moral stand against, yet.


I didn’t realize your portfolio had any clean energy stocks in it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> No insults and lies, right?


*The fact that you say you don't Lie is an Insult.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> There is only one way you can win the argument, divest all of your investment accounts of any and all clean energy stocks.  They will all eventually fail right?  Until then your all hypocrites.


*You're just a Plain Idiot....*

*How are all of " Obama's " Solar start ups doing....let me help..They FAILED !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The fact that you say you don't Lie is an Insult.*


He lies about his lies.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He lies about his lies.


*Honestly I get lost at times trying to follow his gibberish....*


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.
> Why would I conflate "man made" global warming with investment opportunities?


Because if it’s all a hoax, then it’s a bad investment.  Why would you be willing to lose money when the hoax is confirmed.  Better yet, why don’t you put all your money and short all the clean energy stocks (at least the 95% associated with global warming). 

[QOUTE=I dont see anything catastrophically damaging to the environment with going in a direction that uses less fossil fuels.[/QOUTE]

It’s all a hoax remember, then why would you even care about fossil fuels at all, much less “going in a direction that uses less fossil fuels.”  Use of fossil fuels should be completely irrelevant if your premise is that it’s a hoax. You can’t keep your story straight.

[QOUTE=There are issues with strip mining for elements required in the type of batteries needed, as well as disposal and toxicity issues, but I dont see these issues as something I would take some kind of political, financial, or moral stand against, yet.[/QUOTE]

Oh boy, I got you searching for anything not related directly to global warming don’t I.  Even so, most, if not all, of your portfolio is related to global warming.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why? Just because we don't believe man is causing warming does not mean we don't support clean air as well as saving money on electricity and fuel costs.


I got you squirming SJ, read your quote and even you won’t belwivw your bull shit.  Clean air, saving on electricity and fuel is ALL ‘fueled’ by the global warming/clean energy movement.  

Your portfolio tells me your on board but your hypocritical mouth says something else.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you believe in AGW? Do you drive an electric car? Do you have Solar?


What is AGW?  Is a hybrid ok for you?  No solar, but will consider after dd’s go off to college.  But remember, I’m not the one saying global warming is a hoax.  That’s the point, I’m just calling out people who preach one thing but do another.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I got you squirming SJ, read your quote and even you won’t belwivw your bull shit.  Clean air, saving on electricity and fuel is ALL ‘fueled’ by the global warming/clean energy movement.
> 
> Your portfolio tells me your on board but your hypocritical mouth says something else.


I am starting to like you, I will continue to show you the way, the truth and light.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> What is AGW?  Is a hybrid ok for you?  No solar, but will consider after dd’s go off to college.  But remember, I’m not the one saying global warming is a hoax.  That’s the point, I’m just calling out people who preach one thing but do another.


AGW is just another money making scheme filled with regulations that trump is fixing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I got you squirming SJ, read your quote and even you won’t belwivw your bull shit.  Clean air, saving on electricity and fuel is ALL ‘fueled’ by the global warming/clean energy movement.
> 
> Your portfolio tells me your on board but your hypocritical mouth says something else.


I don't have solar, I don't drive a hybrid and I don't pee sitting down, I drive a gas guzzling expedition.
You are not making much sense.
Take a deep breath and write a sentence that we can all understand, you are getting all worked up. Is it the Kavanaugh thing?


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Because if it’s all a hoax, then it’s a bad investment.  Why would you be willing to lose money when the hoax is confirmed.  Better yet, why don’t you put all your money and short all the clean energy stocks (at least the 95% associated with global warming).
> 
> [QOUTE=I dont see anything catastrophically damaging to the environment with going in a direction that uses less fossil fuels.[/QOUTE]
> 
> ...





Justafan said:


> I got you squirming SJ, read your quote and even you won’t belwivw your bull shit.  Clean air, saving on electricity and fuel is ALL ‘fueled’ by the global warming/clean energy movement.
> 
> Your portfolio tells me your on board but your hypocritical mouth says something else.



*You drive a Hybrid, you have enough Solar to go broke, you piss sittin, and your toilet paper comes from underneath.....Yep yur a tight pants wearin Bitch.*

*The Tight pants causes heat and will cook yur little "seamen ".....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> What is AGW?  Is a hybrid ok for you?  No solar, but will consider after dd’s go off to college.  But remember, I’m not the one saying global warming is a hoax.  That’s the point, I’m just calling out people who preach one thing but do another.


Accelerated Global Warming... ie caused by us. Do you believe it is true.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Because if it’s all a hoax, then it’s a bad investment.  Why would you be willing to lose money when the hoax is confirmed.  Better yet, why don’t you put all your money and short all the clean energy stocks (at least the 95% associated with global warming).
> 
> [QOUTE=I dont see anything catastrophically damaging to the environment with going in a direction that uses less fossil fuels.[/QOUTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Because if it’s all a hoax, then it’s a bad investment.  Why would you be willing to lose money when the hoax is confirmed.  Better yet, why don’t you put all your money and short all the clean energy stocks (at least the 95% associated with global warming).
> 
> [QOUTE=I dont see anything catastrophically damaging to the environment with going in a direction that uses less fossil fuels.[/QOUTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> What is AGW?  Is a hybrid ok for you?  No solar, but will consider after dd’s go off to college.  But remember, I’m not the one saying global warming is a hoax.  That’s the point, I’m just calling out people who preach one thing but do another.


Really?
You saying anyone who supports new forms of energy but doesnt believe in the global warming religion is a hypocrite?
I think the word you're really looking for is "heretic".

I'll accept that.
I'm an AGW heretic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

btw, espola will probably tell you that if you get me to post three in a row, you got under my skin, but dont believe it.
You're just fresh meat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> btw, espola will probably tell you that if you get me to post three in a row, you got under my skin, but dont believe it.
> You're just fresh meat.


Maybe some recycled meat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe some recycled meat.


I got my hopes up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> What is AGW?  Is a hybrid ok for you?  No solar, but will consider after dd’s go off to college.  But remember, I’m not the one saying global warming is a hoax.  That’s the point, I’m just calling out people who preach one thing but do another.


That would be the likes of Algore & Robert Kennedy who have a "carbon footprint" the size of Sasquatch and those that continue to own and drive their own vehicles, run their AC & buy products made with petroleum.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really?
> You saying anyone who supports new forms of energy but doesnt believe in the global warming religion is a hypocrite?
> I think the word you're really looking for is "heretic".
> 
> ...


Yeah....
But you are a lying racist nazi AGW heretic.............................


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah....
> But you are a lying racist nazi AGW heretic.............................


Ive been called worse.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive been called worse.


 I know...


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

In a segment on the "Colbert Report," comedian Stephen Colbert mocked North Carolina lawmakers' efforts as an attempt to outlaw science.

"If your science gives you a result you don't like, pass a law saying the result is illegal. Problem solved," he joked.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/north-carolina-bans-latest-science-rising-sea-level/story?id=16913782


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive been called worse.


Yeah, you've been called a Trump believer! LOL! That's an all encompassing title for the purposely misinformed like yourself, priceless . . . I'll still be laughing at you years from now!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, you've been called a Trump believer! LOL! That's an all encompassing title for the purposely misinformed like yourself, priceless . . . I'll still be laughing at you years from now!


I'll pray for you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

espola said:


> In a segment on the "Colbert Report," comedian Stephen Colbert mocked North Carolina lawmakers' efforts as an attempt to outlaw science.
> 
> "If your science gives you a result you don't like, pass a law saying the result is illegal. Problem solved," he joked.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/north-carolina-bans-latest-science-rising-sea-level/story?id=16913782


If you don't like the definition of marriage, change it!


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

espola said:


> In a segment on the "Colbert Report," comedian Stephen Colbert mocked North Carolina lawmakers' efforts as an attempt to outlaw science.
> 
> "If your science gives you a result you don't like, pass a law saying the result is illegal. Problem solved," he joked.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/north-carolina-bans-latest-science-rising-sea-level/story?id=16913782



*Spola your not Fresh.....*


*Your.....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, you've been called a Trump believer! LOL! That's an all encompassing title for the purposely misinformed like yourself, priceless . . . I'll still be laughing at you years from now!


*You really weep at the feet of the Golden Child don't you....*

*




*


----------



## Justafan (Sep 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That would be the likes of Algore & Robert Kennedy who have a "carbon footprint" the size of Sasquatch and those that continue to own and drive their own vehicles, run their AC & buy products made with petroleum.


I’m not preaching my friend, and that’s the difference.  And I do what I can for the environment.  

And your right to point out hypocrisy wherever it exists, because it’s everywhere. Here’s a couple I can’t stand from so called liberals, the ones who preach public education and then pull all the strings they can to get their kid into the private pre-school.  I’ve seen it.  Or how about preaching tolerance and complaining because an unknown car is parked in front of the house, not to mention the registered sex offenders in the neighborhood.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I’m not preaching my friend, and that’s the difference.  And I do what I can for the environment.
> 
> And your right to point out hypocrisy wherever it exists, because it’s everywhere. Here’s a couple I can’t stand from so called liberals, the ones who preach public education and then pull all the strings they can to get their kid into the private pre-school.  I’ve seen it.  Or how about preaching tolerance and complaining because an unknown car is parked in front of the house, not to mention the registered sex offenders in the neighborhood.


I don't know anybody in SoCal that doesn't recycle, drive high mileage vehicles and wants and promotes a clean environment...
People are funny, liberals can be especially so...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know anybody in SoCal that doesn't recycle, drive high mileage vehicles and wants and promotes a clean environment...
> People are funny, liberals can be especially so...


I have an electric car.
Biz and Sheriff have seen it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 222466, member: 842"

I don't know anybody in SoCal that doesn't recycle ....*Check !*

drive high mileage vehicles and wants.....*Check !*

and promotes a clean environment.... *Check !*


People are funny, liberals can be especially so...

*Liberals are so so so " funny "...Check !*


/QUOTE

*Just Checkin.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have an electric car.
> Biz and Sheriff have seen it.


Yep, Bernie is an old school tree hugger.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

The Hurricane caused by Donald Trump will probably make landfall sometime tomorrow.
Everyone on the east coast, be safe and hunker down, or get out.
We've never had a Trump-icane.
The closest thing we can compare this to, is the hurricane that Bush caused.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Hurricane caused by Donald Trump will probably make landfall sometime tomorrow.
> Everyone on the east coast, be safe and hunker down, or get out.
> We've never had a Trump-icane.
> The closest thing we can compare this to, is the hurricane that Bush caused.



*What about that Canklenado that won't go away.....not even a Truth bomb has stopped it.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What about that Canklenado that won't go away.....not even a Truth bomb has stopped it.*


Only republicans can cause destructive acts of nature.
Everyone knows that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have an electric car.
> Biz and Sheriff have seen it.


Indeed.  And the organic home grown veggies were awesome too


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, Bernie is an old school tree hugger.


Who knew?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Hurricane caused by Donald Trump will probably make landfall sometime tomorrow.
> Everyone on the east coast, be safe and hunker down, or get out.
> We've never had a Trump-icane.
> The closest thing we can compare this to, is the hurricane that Bush caused.


My sis and her family are in SC. My son is in Hawaii.  Two storms for me to watch.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know anybody in SoCal that doesn't recycle, drive high mileage vehicles and wants and promotes a clean environment...
> People are funny, liberals can be especially so...


Solar is great. Not paying through my rear to run my AC all Summer is better..

I'll be doing my recycling run later this month. Gotta start my Winter Ski fund..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Indeed.  And the organic home grown veggies were awesome too


I want to know who stole the cucumber and what they did with it. Fries?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I want to know who stole the cucumber and what they did with it. Fries?


Stir Fry!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My sis and her family are in SC. My son is in Hawaii.  Two storms for me to watch.


I think the Hawaii one is a trop depression now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stir Fry!


I bet he/she didn't even need to chop it up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My sis and her family are in SC. My son is in Hawaii.  Two storms for me to watch.


Best of luck to all.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Only republicans can cause destructive acts of nature.
> Everyone knows that.


*HAARP was invented by vengeful Republicans....yep that it...*

*I wonder what would happen if Cory Booker, Kamala Harris and*
*Maxine Waters all opened their mouths in unison.....*
*would all the O2 in the room be sucked out or would it create*
*such a pressure differential that the doors would blow open...*

*Hmmmmmm......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

*Multi .....everything will be fine. The MSM is hyping these " Storms " like a *
*Latin America Telenovela .....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think the Hawaii one is a trop depression now?


Yep. He's flying home tomorrow since he won't be able to Scuba the places he wanted due to the storm churned waters. He did manage to get a $300 travel voucher so I guess it's all good. The pics he was able to take though are amazing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet he/she didn't even need to chop it up.


That thing was three feet long.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That thing was three feet long.


Yikes, it pained me to see you break the other one in two.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 222855, member: 1585"








/QUOTE









*Damn Democrats....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

*VIDEO: Weatherman dramatically braces as civilians casually stroll by...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *VIDEO: Weatherman dramatically braces as civilians casually stroll by...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2018)

*The Virginia / Carolina coastline Housing/ Piers are designed for this type*
*of weather....look no further than the height of the piers and the houses *
*built on very high pillars.....*
*The dumbed down public isn't smart enough to get the clue even though the *
*" dramatic " MSM shots are directly in front of these structures....*
*When they are not standing in puddles of water....*
*The dumb as rocks Liberals sooooo want a Katrina moment to happen with*
*President Trump....Didn't happen in Puerto Rico, it's not happening with " Flo ".*

*What they SHOULD be focusing on is this latest rotten stunt the scumbag*
*Sen Feinstien pulled....that is the lowest of the low...*
*She should be removed from office immediately for that Criminal act....*
*Wait til he is sworn in and the replacement for Guinsberg is in...The Dems*
*will be screwed unless they start killing off conservative Justices...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *VIDEO: Weatherman dramatically braces as civilians casually stroll by...*


What a joke! Is there any wonder why people are so cynical about the news media?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What a joke! Is there any wonder why people are so cynical about the news media?


Fake news is the news dujour every jour.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news is the news dujour every jour.


97%ers


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2018)

Duke Energy said Saturday night that heavy rains from Florence caused a slope to collapse at a coal ash landfill at a closed power station near the North Carolina coast.

Sheehan said the company had reported the incident to state and federal regulators "out of an abundance of caution."

Environmentalists have been warning for decades that Duke's coal ash ponds were vulnerable to severe storms and pose a threat to drinking water supplies and public safety.

"Unfortunately, Duke Energy has spent years lobbying and litigating and still has not removed the coal ash from its dangerous riverfront pits in the coastal area, some of which are in the floodplain," said Frank Holleman, a senior attorney at the Southern Environmental Law Center who has battled the company in court. "When a hurricane like Florence hits, we have to hope and pray that our communities do not suffer the consequences of years of irresponsible coal ash practices by the coal ash utilities."

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/florences-rains-coal-ash-landfill-collapses-carolinas-052143866--finance.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news is the news dujour every jour.





Sheriff Joe said:


> 97%ers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Moron indeed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

May the Farce be With You: Han Solo Preaches Climate Doom
TREVOR THOMAS
Though their meteorologists often get the five-day forecast wrong, the same fools who tell us that women are just as good in combat as men want us to ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/may_the_farce_be_with_you_han_solo_preaches_climate_doom.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2018)

Blind to what fuels their private jets and what has fueled the building of our comfortable modern world, including carbon-fiber bicycles, air-conditioned Starbucks, polyester clothes, smart-phones, laptops, plastic protest signs, “Coexist” bumper stickers, and everything else that makes a liberal lifestyle complete, hypocritical leftists scream that if we don’t get off of fossil fuels, the world will burn. And “we are sh*t out of time” according to...................  *some of the people in this thread*

Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/may_the_farce_be_with_you_han_solo_preaches_climate_doom.html#ixzz5RMZkvoCU 
https://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=dlia0Qbjyr4BNDacwqm_6l&u=AmericanThinker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Duke Energy said Saturday night that heavy rains from Florence caused a slope to collapse at a coal ash landfill at a closed power station near the North Carolina coast.
> 
> Sheehan said the company had reported the incident to state and federal regulators "out of an abundance of caution."
> 
> ...



*Watch out .....Rodent's hair is on fire.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

https://t.co/wRRI20eRj3


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/wRRI20eRj3


So what does that mean?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So what does that mean?


It means weather.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Let's Debunk The Misleading Claims About Hurricane Florence And Global Warming
ENERGY | MICHAEL BASTASCH
'Coolest since 1996''
http://dailycaller.com/2018/09/18/florence-abnormally-cool-waters/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*GOOGLE Vows to Fight U.S. Air Pollution -- But Censors Data on Chinese Smog!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

87 days of smog: SoCal longest streak of bad air in decades...
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-smog-streak-20180921-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

The New Age of Coal
CHRISTOPHER MENDOZA
No matter how hard environmental do-gooders are trying to kill coal, they're clearly not succeeding.  According to  a new report  by the Energy Inform...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/the_new_age_of_coal.html


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

*Awwwww .....no Rodent.*

*He must have itchygash....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes, I believe in science, but not all scientists
SEPTEMBER 25, 2018
The Left makes a mockery of science.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/yes_i_believe_in_science_but_not_all_scientists.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I believe in science, but not all scientists
> SEPTEMBER 25, 2018
> The Left makes a mockery of science.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/yes_i_believe_in_science_but_not_all_scientists.html


Their too smart for Science.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I believe in science, but not all scientists
> SEPTEMBER 25, 2018
> The Left makes a mockery of science.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/yes_i_believe_in_science_but_not_all_scientists.html


I dont "believe" in science.
What does that even mean?
Its not a religion. It shouldnt be.
Science is a series of methods that attempt to access certain truths.
I use science, and appreciate the tools it provides.
"Believing" in science is the antithesis of science.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont "believe" in science.
> What does that even mean?
> Its not a religion. It shouldnt be.
> Science is a series of methods that attempt to access certain truths.
> ...


Pretty deep.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty deep.


I'm not that deep.
Its common sense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2018)

https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/scientists-pioneer-a-new-way-to-turn-sunlight-into-fuel

*Scientists pioneer a new way to turn sunlight into fuel*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/scientists-pioneer-a-new-way-to-turn-sunlight-into-fuel
> 
> *Scientists pioneer a new way to turn sunlight into fuel*


This is cool.
Hydrogen makes more sense than billions of toxic batteries and endless strip mining.


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm not that deep.
> Its common sense.



* " Deep " Common sense.......!*


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is cool.
> Hydrogen makes more sense than billions of toxic batteries and endless strip mining.


There are experimental hydrogen-powered vehicles on work for several years.  One line of development found that a very efficient way to transport the hydrogen to be used for fuel was to combine it with carbon into larger molecules that could then be carried as a liquid, with the hydrogen being split from the carbon just as it was needed for fuel cell combustion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> There are experimental hydrogen-powered vehicles on work for several years.  One line of development found that a very efficient way to transport the hydrogen to be used for fuel was to combine it with carbon into larger molecules that could then be carried as a liquid, with the hydrogen being split from the carbon just as it was needed for fuel cell combustion.


This battery powered "feel good for saving the world" bullshit is a pipe dream.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This battery powered "feel good for saving the world" bullshit is a pipe dream.


Why is that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Why is that?


Batteries are only "sustainable" if you can recharge them forever.
The elements involved in battery production are far less common than the energy sources we employ today through oil and coal.
Hydrogen has the potential to be a true clean and sustainable energy source.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Batteries are only "sustainable" if you can recharge them forever.
> The elements involved in battery production are far less common than the energy sources we employ today through oil and coal.
> Hydrogen has the potential to be a true clean and sustainable energy source.


Heh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Heh.


Huzzah, harumph, heh, heh.
Hizza-how-how, hippity humpty heh haw.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Huzzah, harumph, heh, heh.
> Hizza-how-how, hippity humpty heh haw.


Often it is hard to tell from your skeletal rants just what exactly is the current burr is under your saddle.  Is it lithium this time?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Often it is hard to tell from your skeletal rants just what exactly is the current burr is under your saddle.  Is it lithium this time?


I dont know.
Is it?

What's wrong with lithium?

Is it a toxic and extremely finite resource?


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know.
> Is it?
> 
> What's wrong with lithium?
> ...


Throw your riddles at Izzy. He loves those things.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Throw your riddles at Izzy. He loves those things.


You brought up lithium.
I just asked you what you may think the problems with it may be.

If you dont know, look at the clues I gave you.
Im sucha giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

I learned long, long ago, when working for idiot bosses who would never listen to anything they didnt come up with themselves, that you frame your ideas in a way that lets them think they came up with it on their own.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You brought up lithium.
> I just asked you what you may think the problems with it may be.
> 
> If you dont know, look at the clues I gave you.
> Im sucha giver.


You have brought it up before.  

I'll bet you have more lead in your belongings than lithium.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You have brought it up before.
> 
> I'll bet you have more lead in your belongings than lithium.


"I dont do riddles"


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Throw your riddles at Izzy. He loves those things.


Oh you own that department Sunshine..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

OCTOBER 2, 2018
*The hidden agenda behind 'climate change'*
By John Eidson
In comments that laid bare the hidden agenda behind global warming alarmism, Christiana Figueres, executive secretary of the U.N.'s Framework Convention on Climate Change, let slip during a February 2015 press conference in Brussels that the U.N.'s real purpose in pushing climate hysteria is to end capitalism throughout the world:

This is the first time in human history that we are setting ourselves the task of intentionally changing [getting rid of] the economic development model that has reigned since the Industrial Revolution.

The economic model to which she referred is free-market capitalism. A year earlier, Figueres revealed what capitalism must be replaced with when she complained that America's two-party constitutional system is hampering the U.N.'s climate objectives. She went on to cite China's communist system as the kind of government America must have if the U.N. is to impose its environmental will on the world's most free and prosperous capitalist nation. In other words, for the U.N. to have its way, America must somehow be transformed into a communist nation.

Let that sink in for a moment.

Figueres is not alone. Another senior U.N. official had comments of his own about the true agenda behind "climate change." If you're among those who still believe climate alarmists when they say all they're trying to do is save the planet, what Dr. Ottmar Edenhofer had to say will leave your jaw on the floor.

In a Nov. 14, 2010 interview with the Swiss newspaper Neue Zürcher Zeitung, Edenhofer, co-chair of the U.N. IPCC's Working Group III, made this shocking admission:

One must free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. [What we're doing] has almost nothing to do with the climate. We must state clearly that we use climate policy to redistribute de facto the world's wealth. 

In the same interview, Edenhofer added this*:*

Climate policy has almost nothing to do anymore with protecting the environment. The next world climate summit in Cancun is actually an economy summit during which distribution of the world's resources will be negotiated.

Edenhofer, one of the U.N.'s top climate officials, effectively admitted that the organization's public position on global warming is a ruse, and another senior U.N. official, Figueres, said in an official capacity that the United States must be converted to communism for the world to be saved from global warming.

Let all of _that_ sink in for a moment.

Powerful progressives in this country believe it's not right that billions of people in the world sleep on the ground in mud huts while Americans sleep on soft mattresses in air-conditioned comfort. The progressive elites who feel that way – nearly all of whom are found in the Democratic Party, and 100% of whom live opulent, carbon-based lifestyles – also believe that far more of America's wealth must therefore be forcibly "shared" (read: redistributed) with poor nations. Global wealth redistribution is the foremost tenet of communism, and those who advocate it are, by definition, _communists_, whether they openly admit it or not.

The stunning pronouncements by Figueres and Edenhofer are all the evidence a rational mind needs to conclude that climate alarmism is being used as a Trojan horse to justify the massive new carbon taxes clamored for by powerful progressives like Barack Obama, Al Gore, John Kerry, and Hillary Clinton, none of whom has ever denounced the anti-American, pro-communist sentiments of two of the U.N.'s most senior climate officials.

The words of one of those officials reveal that such taxes would be used not to save the planet, but to fund the most massive redistribution of wealth in human history, literally trillions of dollars extracted under false pretenses from hardworking U.S. taxpayers and given to the corrupt governments of every undeveloped nation on Earth, all in the guise of "climate aid."

Democrats in high places are attempting the largest heist in human history, an international collusion to exfiltrate unprecedented sums of money from the world's largest capitalist nation. Why? To implement, on a global scale, the mandate set forth in _The Communist Manifesto_: from each according to his abilities, to each according to his needs.

Outraged that President Trump dealt their plan to redistribute America's wealth a major setback when he withdrew from the Paris Climate Accord, Democratic Party luminaries would have you believe they're nothing more than environmentally concerned citizens who would never even dream of supporting an effort to upend their country's capitalist system. Trump knows that's a big lie. And now, so do you.


No intelligent person can fail to recognize that the modern Democratic Party is using "climate change" as a ruse to fundamentally transform the United States of America into a socialist-cum-communist nation. But because the human ego is loath to admit when it's been duped, many patriotic liberals will continue allowing themselves to be led like sheep into the closing noose of the hammer and sickle. By the time they realize what happened, it will be too late.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)

https://t.co/TmujUtcxrF


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "I dont do riddles"


So forget the riddles.  Do you have any straight facts about lithium?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> So forget the riddles.  Do you have any straight facts about lithium?


Will this planet always have enough fossil fuel for the world's needs?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> So forget the riddles.  Do you have any straight facts about lithium?


http://chemistry.about.com/od/elementfacts/a/lithium.htm


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will this planet always have enough fossil fuel for the world's needs?


That depends on how much the world needs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will this planet always have enough fossil fuel for the world's needs?





Bruddah IZ said:


> That depends on how much the world needs.


Will this planet always have enough free thinkers to stave off the socialist green creep?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OCTOBER 2, 2018
> *The hidden agenda behind 'climate change'*
> By John Eidson
> In comments that laid bare the hidden agenda behind global warming alarmism, Christiana Figueres, executive secretary of the U.N.'s Framework Convention on Climate Change, let slip during a February 2015 press conference in Brussels that the U.N.'s real purpose in pushing climate hysteria is to end capitalism throughout the world:
> ...


Without Capitalism, the U.N. ceases to exist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Will this planet always have enough free thinkers to stave off the socialist green creep?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Carrots, onions, peas, lettuce, spinach, mustard/collard greens and winter herbs all seeded today.
This is the time and perfect weather for the SoCal winter growing season.
Its also the time of year I have very little to eat from my plantation


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Carrots, onions, peas, lettuce, spinach, mustard/collard greens and winter herbs all seeded today.
> This is the time and perfect weather for the SoCal winter growing season.
> Its also the time of year I have very little to eat from my plantation


At least you still have your electric car.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At least you still have your electric car.


I do.
I also have an evil diesel and a gas guzzling Hemi.
On a scientific note, I found a good use for spent carbon from whole house filtration systems.
I mix it into my compost to balance the nitrogen from the chicken shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Throw your riddles at Izzy. He loves those things.


Izzy loves your responses more. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will this planet always have enough fossil fuel for the world's needs?


Will this planet always have enough fossil fuel to develop non-fossil fuels for the world's needs?


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Will this planet always have enough free thinkers to stave off the socialist green creep?


How does copying what some numbnuts posts make one a "free thinker"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> How does copying what some numbnuts posts make one a "free thinker"?


I dont know.
Maybe you can clue me in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without Capitalism, the U.N. ceases to exist.


And without the UN, uh........


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And without the UN, uh........


I like the idea of the UN, as long as the shithole countries pay their way and know where their bread is buttered.
Equity is earned, not handed out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> How does copying what some numbnuts posts make one a "free thinker"?


Think about it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Think about it.


E think? He can barely answer a question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> E think? He can barely answer a question.


Oh he can answer a question alright.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh he can answer a question alright.


Only the ones he chooses to. If he thinks it will make him look bad or prove he's wrong he ignores it. Typical lib...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Only the ones he chooses to. If he thinks it will make him look bad or prove he's wrong he ignores it. Typical lib...


He's not that smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Not again.

Al Gore: 'We're Running Out Of Time' On Global Warming
ENERGY | MICHAEL BASTASCH
'The Trump administration has become a rogue outlier'
https://dailycaller.com/2018/10/08/al-gore-global-warming-un/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

4 Reasons Why 'Climate Change' Is a Flat-Out Hoax
JOHN EIDSON
I'll bet my life on it.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/4_reasons_why_climate_change_is_a_flatout_hoax.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

The IPCC is still wrong on climate change. Scientists prove it.
JOHN DALE DUNN AND JOSEPH BAST
The NIPCC is U.N. climate alarmists' worst nightmare.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/the_ipcc_is_still_wrong_on_climate_change_scientists_prove_it.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

U.N. better shape before they makes Trump's list,

*UN report on 'global warming' carries life-or-death warning...*

_*Suggests $240 Per Gallon Gas Tax...*_


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not again.
> 
> Al Gore: 'We're Running Out Of Time' On Global Warming
> ENERGY | MICHAEL BASTASCH
> ...


I thought our coastlines were supposed to be under water by now? Better move the goalpost again...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought our coastlines were supposed to be under water by now? Better move the goalpost again...


Just goes to show who the gullible ones are.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought our coastlines were supposed to be under water by now? Better move the goalpost again...


It's an interesting conversation that starts with one party admitting that they are ignorant of the topic.

https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/grl.50382

See Figure 1.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2018)

More interesting stuff --



From https://riskfinder.climatecentral.org/place/oceanside.ca.us?comparisonType=place&forecastType=NOAA2017_int_p50&level=3&unit=ft


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

espola said:


> More interesting stuff --
> 
> View attachment 3263
> 
> From https://riskfinder.climatecentral.org/place/oceanside.ca.us?comparisonType=place&forecastType=NOAA2017_int_p50&level=3&unit=ft


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.


More "free thinking"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Where the turf meets the surf.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Looks like a sloppy track, betah bet the mudah.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2018)

espola said:


> It's an interesting conversation that starts with one party admitting that they are ignorant of the topic.
> 
> https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/grl.50382
> 
> See Figure 1.



So did you read the entire report or are you throwing mud on the wall?


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is there a point to this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a point to this?


Put your money on Sea Biscuit...


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


https://publishing.cdlib.org/ucpressebooks/view?docId=ft0h4nb01z&chunk.id=d0e3877&toc.depth=1&toc.id=d0e3872&brand=ucpress


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a point to this?


I take it then that you did not even read the report that you posted... just flinging mud. Typical.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So did you read the entire report or are you throwing mud on the wall?


Look who is asking questions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Look who is asking questions.


You obviously have a prpblem answering question.

Yet to be answered by you:

1.Can you copy and paste the part of the article that backs your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners?

2. Do you think the Washington post is a reputable and reliable source?

3. Did you ever play Baseball at a high level?

4. Did you listen to the entire Kavanaugh Senate hearing?

5. Why were you curious about guys urinal habits?

And those are just the ones that I can recall off the top of my head...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a point to this?


River mouth sand bars are quite prominent?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a point to this?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> River mouth sand bars are quite prominent?


True, but, no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

Must Read Lecture: Top Physics Prof Nails the 'Global Warming' Myth
14 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/09/prof-richard-lindzen-demolishes-the-climate-change-scare/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj3rfDW7PndAhVSHjQIHe6kB98QqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2MVEQ16W429ALRsZ6MfRUi&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 10, 2018)

This hurricane in Florida looks bad.
There are a lot of variables all lining up for max devastation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This hurricane in Florida looks bad.
> There are a lot of variables all lining up for max devastation.


Cat 4 and going to shake things up inland as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Billionaire Bill Gates Wants the People of Washington to Pay More for Gas
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/10/10/bill-gates-gas-hike-global-warming/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Billionaire Bill Gates Wants the People of Washington to Pay More for Gas
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/10/10/bill-gates-gas-hike-global-warming/


Donʻt you love it when billionaires ask for subsidies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Donʻt you love it when billionaires ask for subsidies?


They are rather adept at it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cat 4 and going to shake things up inland as well.


My sis just sent me a pic of her brother-in-laws property in Georgia... too many downed/snapped trees to count. The ones that are standing only have a few branches on them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My sis just sent me a pic of her brother-in-laws property in Georgia... too many downed/snapped trees to count. The ones that are standing only have a few branches on them.


I just asked a coworker if he would rather have hurricanes, floods and tornados or earth quakes and he said at least you get some warning with the former. He runs out of the office like a little girl when a quake hits, too funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2018)

Natural gas doesn’t compete with renewable energy; in fact, it helps make the vision a reality. Greater electricity production from intermittent sources of power such as wind and solar is possible because natural gas electric generation is available to all during the large gaps of time when the wind isn’t blowing and the sun isn’t shining.--A. Epstein


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Natural gas doesn’t compete with renewable energy; in fact, it helps make the vision a reality. Greater electricity production from intermittent sources of power such as wind and solar is possible because natural gas electric generation is available to all during the large gaps of time when the wind isn’t blowing and the sun isn’t shining.--A. Epstein










*Watch last nights Mark Levin Show......It's what I've been preaching since*
*Al " Jabba The Hutt " Gore hijacked the Climate Change/Global Warming*
*narrative after he lost to George Bush Jr......*

*Al Gore's Motto :   " If you cannot Win, change the narrative and LIE your ass off ! "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

*Drill, Baby, Drill

Winning: Energy Department Says U.S. Is Now World’s Top Oil Producer*
5,308


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

Indian summer.
What a beautiful day in SoCal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

https://twitter.com/KirkWilcox/status/1058179173477343232


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Global Warming and Fake Science
NORMAN ROGERS

According to the promoters of global warming, climate doom is just around the corner. But it never seems to arrive.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/global_warming_and_fake_science.html


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/KirkWilcox/status/1058179173477343232


More "free thinking"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

espola said:


> More "free thinking"?


As a matter of fact, yes.
Thanks for noticing, gumshoe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

espola said:


> More "free thinking"?


Sshhhh.  Just sip your Folgers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

When are scientists not scientific?

1,600 “scientists” defy science to support transgender activism

JAZZ SHAW Posted at 6:31 pm on November 04, 2018

_ 




This story came out earlier this week but it was shocking enough that it bears a look. The transgender activist community was all abuzz on Thursday over a letter that had actually been featured in the New York Times a week earlier. Buzzfeed picked it up and ran with it, adding to the celebratory mood. The document in question was an open letter published by a gaggle of 1,600 scientists who are rejecting the anticipated HHS memo defining sex and gender in traditional, scientifically accepted terms for purposes of Title IX questions.





What’s truly amazing is the fact that these supposed pillars of the scientific community are calling on the Trump administration to reject such notions and formulate a policy which is more scientific and ethically based. (This Hill)

The memo states that any disputes about a person’s sex would be clarified using genetic testing, which scientists who signed the letter called unscientific and unethical.

“This proposal is fundamentally inconsistent not only with science, but also with ethical practices, human rights, and basic dignity,” the scientists wrote.

Among the signatories are eight Nobel laureates.

The letter emphasizes that both biological sex and gender are on a spectrum and are not clear cut.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When are scientists not scientific?
> 
> 1,600 “scientists” defy science to support transgender activism
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 14, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RogerPielkeJr/status/1062545914399645697


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/RogerPielkeJr/status/1062545914399645697


More "free thinking"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

espola said:


> More "free thinking"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

espola said:


> More "free thinking"?


The opposite of nationalism, then, isn't patriotism. It's internationalism, or the idea that all human beings share similar values, and that, therefore, borders and national interests are irrelevant. That philosophy is utterly foolish and dangerous. Simply view tape of thousands of radical Muslims marching in Pakistan to protest the acquittal of a Christian woman from charges of blasphemy and realize that not all people believe the same things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

'We Really Muffed The Error Margins': Global Warming Report Rendered Worthless After Scientists Point Out Flaw In Ocean-Warming Survey 

Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Governor Jerry Brown vs. UCLA Scientists
NOVEMBER 16, 2018

California Governor Jerry Brown is claiming the global warming is causing the current rash of severe, wind driven wild fires in California. It seems h...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/governor_jerry_brown_vs_ucla_scientists_.html


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'We Really Muffed The Error Margins': Global Warming Report Rendered Worthless After Scientists Point Out Flaw In Ocean-Warming Survey
> 
> Matt Vespa


I was really hoping there would be an opportunity here to discuss this research article without resorting to breathless quotes from the denialist media, but so far, I am wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I was really hoping there would be an opportunity here to discuss this research article without resorting to breathless quotes from the denialist media, but so far, I am wrong.


Tell us all about it Dr E.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 16, 2018)

Bel Air Fire - 1961
The *Bel Air Fire* was a disaster that began as a brush fire on November 5, 1961 in the Bel Air community of Los Angeles. 484 homes were destroyed and 16,900 acres (68 km2) were burned. The fire was fueled by strong Santa Ana winds.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bel_Air_Fire


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 16, 2018)

*California drought: Past dry periods have lasted more than 200 years, scientists say*


Through studies of tree rings, sediment and other natural evidence, researchers have documented multiple droughts in California that lasted 10 or 20 years in a row during the past 1,000 years — compared to the mere three-year duration of the current dry spell. The two most severe megadroughts make the Dust Bowl of the 1930s look tame: a 240-year-long drought that started in 850 and, 50 years after the conclusion of that one, another that stretched at least 180 years.

“We continue to run California as if the longest drought we are ever going to encounter is about seven years,” said Scott Stine, a professor of geography and environmental studies at Cal State East Bay. “We’re living in a dream world.”

https://www.mercurynews.com/2014/01/25/california-drought-past-dry-periods-have-lasted-more-than-200-years-scientists-say/


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell us all about it Dr E.


q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell us all about it Dr E.


I'm waiting to see the actual content of the researchers' correction sent to Nature.  Here is a link to the original paper in Nature --

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0651-8.epdf?referrer_access_token=h9lqLn2tH9-1rcu2U9g299RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0PPM6F5Tw--xUcDaVyo5KYP7_G9gTDd9jkXQCGLmYVcdiHz9wkwN0E6N2nDZlq4WDQgItGi5ylVScf0yzGnaEVfvjiMb4AD29fhh3xQR3z_Dq0941L31Zy5uTD3fA27mcLdPHS1PLb8l1XqlZop-RtJqVO6nwImczXS4oytZ6ojwLyRO8UyEUairsarpmAVjR0f-Rb-muy0UHMPXmNBbMkm7lJa96Qff5Lm0kt086yl25jIASbXytedNz8EmrNDBNeA2313iOQScErO5Q9ijRHo6aZsPL5d0ixzEGNMpbKg6czcHhDXtxgXn08LuckKlvo=&tracking_referrer=www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I was really hoping there would be an opportunity here to discuss this research article without resorting to breathless quotes from the denialist media, but so far, I am wrong.



*Hey LIAR......You return the STOLEN Golf Balls yet.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey LIAR......You return the STOLEN Golf Balls yet.*


I believe a question mark is in order.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I believe a question mark is in order.


* His rehab ran out of personal " keystion " marks, so he just gets a " coloment " for now....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> * His rehab ran out of personal " keystion " marks, so he just gets a " coloment " for now....*


Makes perfect sense to me.
Excuse my intrusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I was really hoping there would be an opportunity here to discuss this research article without resorting to breathless quotes from the denialist media, but so far, I am wrong.


The media is denialist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

Global Warming Snowed Under
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH

Perhaps the closed minded climate warriors should entertain another possibility, that the climate is indeed changing, but not in the way they are assu...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/global_warming_snowed_under.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

NOVEMBER 22, 2018
*UN environment chief resigns after travel revelations*
By Rick Moran
Here's a little UN hypocrisy with your turkey today.

The head of the United Nations Environment Program (UNEP), Erik Solheim, has resigned amid some startling revelations about the frequency and expense of his travel.

Solheim really gets around.

Guardian:

The Guardian understands Solheim was asked to resign by the UN secretary general, António Guterres. Sources at the UN Environment Programme (Unep) said that countries unhappy with Solheim’s conduct were holding back tens of millions of dollars, threatening a financial crisis at the body.

A draft internal UN audit leaked to the Guardian in September found Solheim had spent almost $500,000 (£390,000) on air travel and hotels in just 22 months, and was away 80% of the time. The audit said this was a “reputation risk” for an organisation dedicated to fighting climate change.

Gee...ya think? When even the UN recognizes the crummy optics of having someone in charge of climate change policy dumping CO2 into the atmosphere from jet exhaust, you know it's serious.

A UN staff union leader called some of the revelations “mind-blowing” and a prominent climate scientist accused Solheim of “obscene CO2 hypocrisy”.

Yeah - what he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Dumb as a mud fence.
No wonder he won't release his grades.

Off-teleprompter Obama rambles, nearly incoherently attacking American global warming skeptics
NOVEMBER 21, 2018

Barack went so far off the rails into incoherence that I am wondering if Obama has reverted to the habits of his choom gang days? (video)
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/offteleprompter_obama_rambles_nearly_incoherently_attacking_american_global_warming_skeptics.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Donald Trump Mocks Global Warming Alarmists with Record Cold Temperatures

2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/22/donald-trump-mocks-global-warming-alarmists-with-record-cold-temperatures/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj2-bfAo-jeAhVxmeAKHWheCv8QqUMwBnoECAkQHQ&usg=AOvVaw3eK2o_msHw70wswiRl7Yms


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald Trump Mocks Global Warming Alarmists with Record Cold Temperatures
> 
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/22/donald-trump-mocks-global-warming-alarmists-with-record-cold-temperatures/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj2-bfAo-jeAhVxmeAKHWheCv8QqUMwBnoECAkQHQ&usg=AOvVaw3eK2o_msHw70wswiRl7Yms


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Kinda funny how t went from a bumbling, self-promoting, real estate side show clown, who ripped off anyone who dealt with him and counted on foreign money became the darling of these people. To them he is now the final authority and can do no wrong . . .  sad, but hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone heard from RBG lately?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone heard from RBG lately?


Nope.  But her donors are alive for now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Harvard, Yale and CNN get mocked over DOPEY idea to stop global warming

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/11/23/harvard-yale-and-cnn-get-mocked-over-dopey-idea-to-stop-global-warming/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiytOukne3eAhXmUt8KHdl1A5UQqUMwBHoECAgQFQ&usg=AOvVaw2GL8vgjLGgGbnScEg7Dbn7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

*California Burned*


And now the rest of the story.   
_





AP Photo/Ringo H.W. Chiu
JAMES DELINGPOLE 24 Nov 2018 


*Ever since President Trump tweeted about the real cause of the California wild fires, celebrities, union leaders, activists and leftist politicians have been lining up to tell us how evil and wrong Trump is.*

But the more evidence emerges, the more it appears that Trump was dead right to blame “poor” forest management for the California fires.

And who was responsible for that poor management? Why only the guy who has been busily trying to point the finger of blame at Trump: California Governor Jerry Brown.

California’s fire problem is summed up here by CFACT’s Bonner Cohen:

State and federal forests in California are full of dead and diseased trees that should be removed, along with overgrown underbrush. But, to the extent that these forests are being thinned, it is at a snail’s pace. Prescribed burns, fire breaks, and adequate roads allowing firefighters quick access into forests are all a part of proper forest management but are largely absent from California’s government-managed forests. People managing forests on private land must deal with the state’s Byzantine bureaucracy to obtain permits enabling them to carry out fire prevention measures on their land.

As a result, the state’s forests and adjacent grasslands are a tinder box waiting to explode.

Governor Brown had a chance to put a stop to this. Or at least alleviate it. Instead, as CFACT’s Paul Driessen notes here, he personally vetoed a legislative amendment designed to reduce the wild fire risk.

In 2016, Governor Brown vetoed a bipartisan wildfire management bill that had unanimously passed the state Assembly and Senate. For decades, radical environmentalists have demanded – and legislators, regulators and judges have approved – “wildlands preservation” and “fires are natural” policies. Tree thinning has been banned, resulting in thousands of skinny, fire-susceptible trees growing where only a few hundred should be present. Even removing diseased, dead and burned trees has been prohibited.
_


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *California Burned*
> 
> 
> And now the rest of the story.
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


They hold true his every spur of the moment utterance as if it's gospel.


----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda funny how t went from a bumbling, self-promoting, real estate side show clown, who ripped off anyone who dealt with him and counted on foreign money became the darling of these people. To them he is now the final authority and can do no wrong . . .  sad, but hilarious.



*Will you kindly post your address so we can mark it with a large BLUE X on the map...*
*You need to be avoided like the plague for the blatant stupidity you continue to display*
*Daily !!!!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hold true every spur of the moment utterance as if it's gospel.  (edited version)


Yes you do...


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes you do...


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


No more so than you Magoo...and just when did you stop beating your wife?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*California drought: Past dry periods have lasted more than 200 years, scientists say*


Through studies of tree rings, sediment and other natural evidence, researchers have documented multiple droughts in California that lasted 10 or 20 years in a row during the past 1,000 years — compared to the mere three-year duration of the current dry spell. The two most severe megadroughts make the Dust Bowl of the 1930s look tame: a 240-year-long drought that started in 850 and, 50 years after the conclusion of that one, another that stretched at least 180 years.

“We continue to run California as if the longest drought we are ever going to encounter is about seven years,” said Scott Stine, a professor of geography and environmental studies at Cal State East Bay. “We’re living in a dream world.”

https://www.mercurynews.com/2014/01...ve-lasted-more-than-200-years-scientists-say/


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No more so than you Magoo...and just when did you stop beating your wife?


Liar.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California drought: Past dry periods have lasted more than 200 years, scientists say*
> 
> 
> Through studies of tree rings, sediment and other natural evidence, researchers have documented multiple droughts in California that lasted 10 or 20 years in a row during the past 1,000 years — compared to the mere three-year duration of the current dry spell. The two most severe megadroughts make the Dust Bowl of the 1930s look tame: a 240-year-long drought that started in 850 and, 50 years after the conclusion of that one, another that stretched at least 180 years.
> ...


Irrelevant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

A quick refresher course to remind us of previous global warming/cooling scares
NOVEMBER 25, 2018

In light of the new, much-hyped “official” report on global warming that is being pushed by almost all the media and the record cold that is occurring...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/a_quick_refresher_course_to_remind_us_of_previous_global_warmingcooling_scares.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Only in your dreams Magoo....
Care to list these "lies"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Irrelevant.


200 year droughts are "irrelevant"?
Climate change indeed....
Oh Magoo...please continue.


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A quick refresher course to remind us of previous global warming/cooling scares
> NOVEMBER 25, 2018
> 
> In light of the new, much-hyped “official” report on global warming that is being pushed by almost all the media and the record cold that is occurring...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/a_quick_refresher_course_to_remind_us_of_previous_global_warmingcooling_scares.html


Sucker.

Most of the country has been having above-average temperatures for the last two months.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> Most of the country has been having above-average temperatures for the last two months.


Sucker.  So what?


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Another " Lemming " response from the Forum Thief who *
*knows little to nothing in regards to the LIE he promotes.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


*Ahhh.....Projecting again Thief...!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> Most of the country has been having above-average temperatures for the last two months.


*LIAR !*
*Prove it...............*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

*Can You Name a Single Nation That Became Rich with Collectivist Policies?*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Can You Name a Single Nation That Became Rich with Collectivist Policies?*



*Spola thinks " lemniscate " is a rink for Lemming...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*Watch: Six Years Ago Obama Promised to Buy a Chevy Volt. Now It Is Dead*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images
26 Nov 201839

2:08
*Six years ago, President Barack Obama promised to buy a Chevy Volt after his presidency.*
“I got to get inside a brand-new Chevy Volt fresh off the line,” Obama announced to a cheering crowd of United Auto Workers activists. “Even though Secret Service wouldn’t let me drive it. But I liked sitting in it. It was nice. I’ll bet it drives real good. And five years from now when I’m not president anymore, I’ll buy one and drive it myself.”



Now it looks like Obama will not get his chance to make good on the promise. General Motors announced Monday that it would cease production of the hybrid electric plug-in Volt and its gas-powered sister car the Cruze. The announcement came as part of a larger restructuring by the car company as it seeks to focus production around the bigger vehicles in favor with U.S. consumers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Merry Christmas E-beater,






Where can I send them?


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 200 year droughts are "irrelevant"?
> Climate change indeed....
> Oh Magoo...please continue.


It was irrelevant to the post to which it was responding.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It was irrelevant to the post to which it was responding.


Stop beating your wife for a second and proof your posts...gez.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It was irrelevant to the post to which it was responding.


Poppycock..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

*Most Miserable Start to Winter on Record?*

*EVEN FLORIDA FREEZING...** 
*
_*Gore to host 24-hour 'Global Warming' special...*_* 
*
*DETAILS: Massive Levies in Carbon Tax Bill...*


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Winter has returned.  From various Caltrans road reports --

US 395   
[IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA AREA & SIERRA NEVADA]
    CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM 17 MI NORTH OF BISHOP TO 15 MI SOUTH OF THE
JCT OF SR 203 (MONO CO)

    CHAINS OR SNOW TIRES ARE REQUIRED FROM 15 MI SOUTH OF THE JCT OF SR 203 TO
14 MI SOUTH OF THE NEVADA STATE LINE (MONO CO)

I 80
    [IN THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA AREA & SIERRA NEVADA]
    CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM KINGVALE (PLACER CO) TO THE DONNER LAKE INTERCHANGE
(NEVADA CO)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Winter has returned.  From various Caltrans road reports --
> 
> US 395
> [IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA AREA & SIERRA NEVADA]
> ...


----------



## legend (Nov 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Winter has returned.  From various Caltrans road reports --
> 
> US 395
> [IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA AREA & SIERRA NEVADA]
> ...


there you go, douchey libs. proof the earth is not warming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

legend said:


> there you go, douchey libs. proof the earth is not warming.


Finally.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Most Miserable Start to Winter on Record?*
> 
> *EVEN FLORIDA FREEZING...**
> *
> ...


Sounds like a great time for a climate March.  Not to worry though.  When the March is over everyone can go home, take a hot shower and turn on the heater and break out the heating blanket.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a great time for a climate March.  Not to worry though.  When the March is over everyone can go home, take a hot shower and turn on the heater and break out the heating blanket.


Did you here Whoopie saying "I'm not gonna lie, I have a private jet" when they were talking about the limo liberal crowd?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you here Whoopie saying "I'm not gonna lie, I have a private jet" when they were talking about the limo liberal crowd?


An intelligent display, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> An intelligent display, wouldn't you say?


I would.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a great time for a climate March.  Not to worry though.  When the March is over everyone can go home, take a hot shower and turn on the heater and break out the heating blanket.


One of the best posts in this entire thread.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Winter has returned.  From various Caltrans road reports --
> 
> US 395
> [IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA AREA & SIERRA NEVADA]
> ...


*Poor Poor E-Steal.....round and round he goes...*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One of the best posts in this entire thread.


I forgot the Chicken Katsu plate and a half gallon of POG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

*Delingpole: G20 'Kowtows' to Trump - Avoids Climate Change*



_





AP
JAMES DELINGPOLE 1 Dec 2018 


*Global warming may be off the agenda at the G20 summit. If it is, we know exactly whom to thank.*
According to the green publication Clean Technica, in an article headlined “G20 Nations Reportedly Set to Kowtow to Trump on Climate Change”:

A reported draft version of a communique being formulated by leaders of the G20 in advance of the 13th meeting of Group of Twenty to be held in Buenos Aires, Argentina, starting Friday, fails to back the 2015 Paris Climate Agreement and makes no mention of the publication of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change’s (IPCC) Special Report on Global Warming of 1.5°C which warned that “Limiting global warming to 1.5°C would require rapid, far-reaching and unprecedented changes in all aspects of society.”

…

Further, the draft nods in the direction of those countries intent on defending their continued use of coal, saying that there are “varied” energy choices and “different possible national pathways.”

Further highlighting the weakening stance of G20 nations’ willingness to stand up to climate obstructionists like the United States and Australia, there is no mention of the IPCC’s Special Report on Global Warming of 1.5°C which was published earlier this year and which warned that “Limiting global warming to 1.5°C would require rapid, far-reaching and unprecedented changes in all aspects of society.”

There is also no mention of the upcoming COP24 climate talks to be held in Katowice, Poland, starting a day after the G20 meeting ends on Saturday.

There was some hint of the possibility of a weakening of the G20’s stance on climate change earlier this month, when Argentina’s G20 sherpa (emissary) Pedro Villagra Delgado spoke to the media, saying that the drafting of this communique, and the section referencing the Paris Climate Agreement, was proving to be the “most complicated” aspect. “Of course, we want the Paris Agreement to be mentioned, but we want it to be mentioned, encompassing everyone, albeit in an ambiguous way,” he said. “The United States does not say that nothing should be done [about climate change], but that they do not want to have neither the obligations nor the goals imposed by the Paris Agreement.”

“The more assertive mentions are made, the more likely it is that the United States will stay away from it,” he concluded.

It helps, of course, that President Donald Trump now has a major ally in the G20. President-elect Jair Bolsonaro of Brazil is not attending the summit, but the very fact of his election means that, for the first time, there are two avowedly climate-skeptical nations in the G20. Bolsonaro, who sees himself as South America’s answer to Trump, recently appointed a foreign minister — Ernesto Araújo — who believes that “climate change” is a plot by “cultural Marxists” to stifle the economies of the West and promote the growth of China.

Brazil was supposed to be hosting the COP25 climate talks next year, but since Bolsonaro’s election, it has announced that it is no longer interested “due to the transition in government and budget restrictions.”
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Delingpole: G20 'Kowtows' to Trump - Avoids Climate Change*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commies only comply when they are forced to do so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

7 Pieces of Fake News About the Latest U.S. Climate Report
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2018/11/30/7-pieces-of-fake-news-about-the-latest-u-s-climate-report/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwip_bzq3P7eAhUSQ60KHUfIBHsQqUMwBnoECAsQHQ&usg=AOvVaw1KGvE4OJuAQn-yM9PxGHMZ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

She's still hot, I don't care what any of you homos say.

DECEMBER 1, 2018
*Palin Was Right: 'Drill, Baby, Drill!'*
By Daniel John Sobieski
Like the rooster that takes credit for the sunrise, President Barack “You Didn’t Build That” Obama woke up the other day and decided to take credit for another thing he had nothing to do with. The president who said that companies like Solyndra were the hallmark of a future in which workers drove Chevy Volts, predicted that manufacturing jobs of the past could not be brought back, not only took credit for an economy he didn’t build, but also for the energy boom he opposed which is fueling it.

Back in 2012, geologist Barack Obama, poster child for the “peak oil” crowd,  told us that calling for increased production as Alaskan Gov. Sarah Palin did. by increased drilling – "drill, baby, drill," she called it -- was not a plan, but rather "a bumper sticker." Obama assured us, "You know, we can't just drill our way to lower gas prices,"

Well we have, just as those manufacturing jobs that weren’t coming back have come back. So now Obama would have us forget what he said about the fuels of  the past, as he massaged his ego one more time:

Former President Barack Obama on Tuesday took credit for booming U.S. oil and gas production, telling investors to "say thank you" to him.

Obama spoke in Houston at an event hosted by Rice University’s Baker Institute, where he praised his administration's commitment to the Paris climate agreement before taking credit for the United States being the biggest producer of oil and gas during his administration.

"I was extraordinarily proud of the Paris accords because -- you know, I know we’re in oil country and we need American energy, and by the way, American energy production," Obama said.

"You wouldn't always know it, but it went up every year I was president. That whole, suddenly America’s like the biggest oil producer and the biggest gas -- that was me, people."

Sorry, Barack, but the man who blocked the Keystone XL and Dakota Access pipelines doesn’t get to take credit for the oil that soon

	
	
		
		
	


	




will be running through both. Nor is the president who opposed two technologies developed by private industry, fracking and horizontal drilling, get to take credit for the abundance hey have produced,

Obama tried to kill off fracking with a rule designed to burden the oil industry with excessive reporting requirements which would allow the EPA to delay and derail new exploration and drilling. It was designed to kill fracking, a key part of America’s energy resurgence, based on unfounded environmentalist fears, namely that fracking poisons drinking water, accelerates climate change, and causes earthquakes. As_Investor’s Business Daily_ commented on the Obama fracking rule enacted in 2015: 

When the Obama administration recently released its new regulations on fracking -- regulations that it said were needed to keep up with the advance and success of the decades-old technology to meet public safety needs -- the Independent Petroleum Association of America and Western Energy Alliance immediately filed suit, saying that the new regs were based on "unsubstantiated concerns" that lacked any scientific basis.

"Hydraulic fracturing has been conducted safely and responsibly in the United States for over 60 years," noted IPAA president Barry Russell, who also pointed out the impact of the new regulations on job and economic growth. Fracking has produced an oil and natural gas boom, making them energy sources of the future, not the past.

The Obama administration doesn't like fracking and wishes that fracking would just go away so it can go on subsidizing the Solyndras of the world. But Russell is right: Fracking is safe, and the new study proves that any concerns are politically motivated fear-mongering.

Published online in late March in Environmental Science and Technology, the study focused on 11,309 drinking wells in northeastern Pennsylvania. It found that background levels of methane in well water are unrelated to the location of oil and gas wells drilled using fracking technology…

Shale formations in which fracking is used are thousands of feet deep. Drinking-water aquifers are generally only a hundred feet deep. There's a lot of solid rock in between. And as we've said, the technology is not new, with the first well employing fracking being drilled in Oklahoma in 1947.

It is fracking that has produced a boom in the production of natural gas, a fossil fuel, that has produced a significant reduction in the U.S. of so-called “greenhouse gases”. As the Washington _Times_ reported:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She's still hot, I don't care what any of you homos say.
> 
> DECEMBER 1, 2018
> *Palin Was Right: 'Drill, Baby, Drill!'*
> ...


Better late than never I say.  I sent him a copy of Alex Epsteinʻs “The Moral Case for Fossil Fuels” about 3 years ago.  Glad he read it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

*’Climate Change’ Hoax Scientist Teams with Soros-Funded Site for — Another Hoax!*


----------



## legend (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Better late than never I say.  I sent him a copy of Alex Epsteinʻs “The Moral Case for Fossil Fuels” about 3 years ago.  Glad he read it.


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/energy/defiant-in-defeat-carlos-curbelo-says-climate-change-activism-will-help-gop


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

legend said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/energy/defiant-in-defeat-carlos-curbelo-says-climate-change-activism-will-help-gop


Any port in a storm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

legend said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/energy/defiant-in-defeat-carlos-curbelo-says-climate-change-activism-will-help-gop


“One of the big criticisms of Republicans today is it isn't the party of solutions anymore,” Curbelo said. “Do you want to try to solve big problems and save the planet and a lot of coastal communities, or do you want to exploit this for political gain?"

Solutions render politicians obsolete and unemployed.  Just sayin'.  Politicians are always the cause and then the solution....now just loop.


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “One of the big criticisms of Republicans today is it isn't the party of solutions anymore,” Curbelo said. “Do you want to try to solve big problems and save the planet and a lot of coastal communities, or do you want to exploit this for political gain?"
> 
> Solutions render politicians obsolete and unemployed.  Just sayin'.  Politicians are always the cause and then the solution....now just loop.


2 words. Catalytic converter. Saved LA air, despite the corporate opposition in league with the poor fools like you.


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> 2 words. Catalytic converter. Saved LA air, despite the corporate opposition in league with the poor fools like you.


A couple of years back, my 20-year-old pickup failed smog -- NOX numbers were over the limit of 600.  Got a new catalytic converter, NOX went to 1.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

espola said:


> A couple of years back, my 20-year-old pickup failed smog -- NOX numbers were over the limit of 600.  Got a new catalytic converter, NOX went to 1.


I wonder if hooking you up to a converter would fix what comes out of your mouth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

*Why can you always spot a leftist kook?*


*CLIMATE HYSTERIA: U.N. Climate Summit Warns Climate Change Is Going To Kill Everything *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> 2 words. Catalytic converter. Saved LA air, despite the corporate opposition in league with the poor fools like you.


What corporate opposition?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if hooking you up to a converter would fix what comes out of your mouth?


Okay, that was funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Why can you always spot a leftist kook?*
> 
> 
> *CLIMATE HYSTERIA: U.N. Climate Summit Warns Climate Change Is Going To Kill Everything *
> By Ryan Saavedra


They’re the guys that flew to and from the climate summit thanks to fossil fuels.


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What corporate opposition?


Companies that make cars.
If you look at the financial interests threatened by environmental regulations, you will find the largest national corporations spending hundreds of millions against those regulations.
Their opposition falls under the phrase “fewer government  regulations.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They’re the guys that flew to and from the climate summit thanks to fossil fuels.


Alone


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> Companies that make cars.
> If you look at the financial interests threatened by environmental regulations, you will find the largest national corporations spending hundreds of millions against those regulations.
> Their opposition falls under the phrase “fewer government  regulations.”


Catalytic converters have proven to be reliable and effective in reducing noxious tailpipe emissions. *However, they also have some shortcomings in use, and also adverse environmental impacts in production:*


An engine equipped with a three-way catalyst must run at the stoichiometric point, which means more fuel is consumed than in a lean-burn engine. This means approximately 10% more CO2 emissions from the vehicle.
Catalytic converter production requires palladium or platinum; part of the world supply of these precious metals is produced near Norilsk, Russia, where the industry (among others) has caused Norilsk to be added to _Time_ magazine's list of most-polluted places.[33]
Pieces of catalytic converters, and the extreme heat of the converters themselves[34], can cause wildfires, especially in dry areas [35][36][37]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Alone


No, they brought their catalytic converters with them and blew their hot air through them to get their sweet message across.


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Catalytic converters have proven to be reliable and effective in reducing noxious tailpipe emissions. *However, they also have some shortcomings in use, and also adverse environmental impacts in production:*
> 
> 
> An engine equipped with a three-way catalyst must run at the stoichiometric point, which means more fuel is consumed than in a lean-burn engine. This means approximately 10% more CO2 emissions from the vehicle.
> ...


Look up...and breathe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> Look up...and breathe.


Good trade off


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good trade off


If you are from Southern California and you like going outside, you are thankful every day that the huge economic interests opposed to environmental regulations were thwarted by our state government’s concern for its people in requiring that cars be equipped with catalytic converters. Drastically reduced our smog.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> If you are from Southern California and you like going outside, you are thankful every day that the huge economic interests opposed to environmental regulations were thwarted by our state government’s concern for its people in requiring that cars be equipped with catalytic converters. Drastically reduced our smog.


Thwarted by our states concerns? You want to expand on that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> If you are from Southern California and you like going outside, you are thankful every day that the huge economic interests opposed to environmental regulations were thwarted by our state government’s concern for its people in requiring that cars be equipped with catalytic converters. Drastically reduced our smog.


How much carbon and co2 do 22 million illegal mother fuckers produce?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

The Global Carbon Tax Revolt...
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-global-carbon-tax-revolt-1543880507


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

messy said:


> If you are from Southern California and you like going outside, you are thankful every day that the huge economic interests opposed to environmental regulations were thwarted by our state government’s concern for its people in requiring that cars be equipped with catalytic converters. Drastically reduced our smog.


It was a tradeoff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2018)

Now what?

France suspends fuel tax...
http://news.trust.org/item/20181204115303-hi0oe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2018)

UN Climate Chief: We require deep transformations of economies, societies...
http://www.climatedepot.com/2018/12/03/un-climate-chief-has-solution-to-urgent-climate-threat-we-require-deep-transformations-of-our-economies-and-societies/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2018)

__
_*Ocasio-Cortez Goes After Tesla: ‘We Got No Return On Our Investment’*
December 3rd, 2018






Democratic congressional candidate Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez speaks at her midterm election night party in New York City, U.S. November 6, 2018. REUTERS/Andrew Kelly

Democratic Rep.-elect Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez of New York slammed the electric car company Tesla Monday night for failing to give American taxpayers a return on their “investment.”

Ocasio-Cortez made the jab during a climate change town hall organized and hosted by self-proclaimed socialist Sen. Bernie Sanders of Vermont. *(RELATED: Ocasio-Cortez Likens Private Health Insurance To ‘Death Panels’)*




“When we as a public choose to invest in new technologies, we deserve a return on that investment,” Ocasio-Cortez said while talking about the broader Progressive agenda to fund renewable and green technology research with taxpayer money.

“For far too long, we gave money to Tesla, we gave money to a ton of people and we got no return on our investment that the public made in creating technologies, and it’s about time we get our due because it’s the public that funded and financed a lot of innovative technologies,” Ocasio Cortez continued.


Ocasio-Cortez did not specify where Tesla has failed.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2018)

Not Enough: Yellow Vests to Reject Temporary Suspension of Fuel Tax Rises in France
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2018/12/04/not-enough-yellow-vests-reject-temporary-suspension-fuel-tax-rises-france/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjMr8DJnIbfAhUHeawKHWbRDtAQqUMwAXoECA0QCQ&usg=AOvVaw0OwkDDJ3bmuEpI0eP972Fr&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _*Ocasio-Cortez Goes After Tesla: ‘We Got No Return On Our Investment’*
> December 3rd, 2018
> 
> ...


She should apply the same reasoning to Free education and health care for all.  In the meantime, she gets a star.


----------



## legend (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She should apply the same reasoning to Free education and health care for all.  In the meantime, she gets a star.


I think President Trump and the GOP congress have done a great job with healthcare.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UN Climate Chief: We require deep transformations of economies, societies...
> http://www.climatedepot.com/2018/12/03/un-climate-chief-has-solution-to-urgent-climate-threat-we-require-deep-transformations-of-our-economies-and-societies/


Maybe they haven’t heard about catalytic converters at the UN?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

legend said:


> I think President Trump and the GOP congress have done a great job with healthcare.


Why do you think that?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How much carbon and co2 do 22 million illegal mother fuckers produce?


Racist .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Racist .


You are correct for once, I am racist against illegal alien mother fuckers.
If that's a race.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct for once, I am racist against illegal alien mother fuckers.


No. You are a Racist period.
You seem angry too. You need a hug.


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Thwarted by our states concerns? You want to expand on that?


That's your civics lesson for today, sir. 
1.What was the corporate opposition to catalytic converters?
2. What did the lefty environmentalist CA socialists in the state legislature do in opposition to those business concerns? and
3. What was the result for So. Cal's air quality?
You're graded on a curve, which in this crowd means if you're smarter than a plumber, you get an A.


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2018)

messy said:


> That's your civics lesson for today, sir.
> 1.What was the corporate opposition to catalytic converters?
> 2. What did the lefty environmentalist CA socialists in the state legislature do in opposition to those business concerns? and
> 3. What was the result for So. Cal's air quality?
> You're graded on a curve, which in this crowd means if you're smarter than a plumber, you get an A.


Even on a curve, Izzy only gets a D for Dumbnuts.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 4, 2018)

messy said:


> That's your civics lesson for today, sir.
> 1.What was the corporate opposition to catalytic converters?
> 2. What did the lefty environmentalist CA socialists in the state legislature do in opposition to those business concerns? and
> 3. What was the result for So. Cal's air quality?
> You're graded on a curve, which in this crowd means if you're smarter than a plumber, you get an A.


You might want to do more studying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Even on a curve, Izzy only gets a D for Dumbnuts.


Shhhhh.  Just sip it.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *’Climate Change’ Hoax Scientist Teams with Soros-Funded Site for — Another Hoax!*



*I guarantee the above Mush headed Scientist would NOT spout his crap in the *
*middle of Paris right now !!!!*

*He can take his " Carbon Tax " and shove it in his exhaust chute and see if *
*the guaranteed discomfort will change his mind on his fake premise he is*
*using the Fleece Countries all around the World !*

*The Criminal Global Initiative they tried to Shove down the throats of *
*citizens around the World is coming back to their doorstep !!!!!*

*Payback is a Beotch !*

*Al Gore and his Criminal Cabal of Climate Change/Global Warming elixir*
*salesmen better find a way to pay back the Planet for the HOAX they sold !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

messy said:


> Look up...and breathe.


*Open your Wallet.....and Socialists will LOVE YOU !*
*Open your Wallet.....and Climate Change Carbon Tax elixir Salesmen will LOVE YOU !*
*Open your Wallet.....and Illegal Immigrants and the NWO will LOVE YOU !*
*Open your Wallet.....and The New Gov Gavin Nuisance will drain it for YOU with his ....*
*Massive NEW Taxes on 01/08/2019 !*

*Look up ...and breathe what is left of YOUR FREEDOM today !*
*Because YOU and YOUR ilk have set in motion a GLOBAL CATASTROPHE if the above policies*
*stay in place..........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Bernie Sanders, Climate Hawk, Spends Nearly $300K On Private Jet Travel In Month
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/04/bernie-sanders-private-jet-climate-change&ved=2ahUKEwiC16Cu24jfAhVPLK0KHTxIDAEQqUMwAXoECAsQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3wBzAAYOlCzNeRW1N8PoLM&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

After Paris riots and green tax retreat, warmists at yet another UN Meeting escalate rhetoric, warn of the end of ‘civilization’
DECEMBER 5, 2018
Telling the hard-pressed French rioters the 21st century equivalent of “Let them eat cake.”
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/after_paris_riots_and_green_tax_retreat_warmists_at_yet_another_un_meeting_escalate_rhetoric_warn_of_the_end_of_civilization.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

*French Citizens Want Cheaper Energy, not Global Warming Elitism*
French President Emmanuel Macron pursues his global warming agenda at his own political peril.
*
Wednesday, December 05, 2018*

But Macron pushes forward the global warming elitist agenda, now, at his own peril. French voters really do not care about global warming. They want lower prices for the precious fuel that forms the foundation of the French economy and provides them with transportation: to work, to school, to the supermarket, to church. If Macron fails to see that, there is no light at the end of the tunnel.

https://fee.org/articles/french-citizens-want-cheaper-energy-not-global-warming-elitism/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *French Citizens Want Cheaper Energy, not Global Warming Elitism*
> French President Emmanuel Macron pursues his global warming agenda at his own political peril.
> *
> Wednesday, December 05, 2018*
> ...


Funny, the French riot over gas taxes and stupid cali's  vote for em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

Raining, drought and climate change must be over, huh dumbasses?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Raining, drought and climate change must be over, huh dumbasses?


Desert, drought, who knew?
Man made climate change is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Raining, drought and climate change must be over, huh dumbasses?


Not according to the Caravaners.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*No wonder Ca is the worlds 5th largest economy, they make people buy shit they don't need and don't want.*
Ain't it great?

* California officially becomes first in nation mandating solar power for new homes *
*‘Historic undertaking’ expected to boost number of rooftop solar panels across the Golden State.*
*Share this:*

)






(File photo by Will Lester- The Press-Enterprise/SCNG)
By *Jeff Collins* | JeffCollins@scng.com | Orange County Register
PUBLISHED: December 5, 2018 at 11:28 am | UPDATED: December 5, 2018 at 3:58 pm
California officially became the first state in the nation on Wednesday, Dec. 5 to require homes built in 2020 and later be solar powered.

To a smattering of applause, the California Building Standards Commission voted unanimously to add energy standards approved last May by another panel to the state building code.



Two commissioners and several public speakers lauded the new code as “a historic undertaking” and a model for the nation.

“These provisions really are historic and will be a beacon of light for the rest of the country,” said Kent Sasaki, a structural engineer and one of six commissioners voting for the new energy code. “(It’s) the beginning of substantial improvement in how we produce energy and reduce the consumption of fossil fuels.”

The new provisions are expected to dramatically boost the number of rooftop solar panels in the Golden State. Last year, builders took out permits for more than 115,000 new homes — almost half of them for single-family homes.

Wednesday’s action upholds a May 9 vote by another body, the California Energy Commission, seeking to fulfill a decade-old goal to make the state reliant on cleaner, alternative energy. The energy panel’s vote was subject to final approval by the Building Standards Commission.




The Building Standards Commission was limited to reviewing the energy panel’s rulemaking process, not the content of the standards, said commission Chairwoman Marybel Batjer. Commissioners said the process was more than sufficient, with 35 meetings, hearings and webinars held over a 15-month period. The energy panel received more than 3,000 comments from over 100 stakeholders, officials said.

While nobody spoke Wednesday in opposition to the new provisions, the commission received more than 300 letters from around the state opposing the solar mandate because of the added cost.

Energy officials estimated the provisions will add $10,000 to the cost of building a single-family home, about $8,400 from adding solar and about $1,500 for making homes more energy-efficient. But those costs would be offset by lower utility bills over the 30-year lifespan of the solar panels.

One commission member worried the mandate would make it harder for California wildfire victims to rebuild, but supporters assured him that won’t be a problem.

Homeowners will have two options that eliminate the upfront costs of adding solar: Leasing the solar panels or signing a “power purchase agreement” that pays for the electricity without buying the panels, said Drew Bohan, executive director of the California Energy Commission.

One solar-industry representative said the net savings from adding solar power will be around $40 a month or nearly $500 a year.

“These standards won’t necessarily make homes more expensive to buy. What they will do is save money on utility costs,” said Pierre Delforge, a senior scientist with the Natural Resources Defense Council. “This is not only the right thing to do for the climate, it is financially smart.”

Meanwhile, the changes won endorsements both from environmentalists and the California Building Industry Association.

“Six years ago, I was very fearful of this,” said Bob Raymer, technical director for the state building association. “But the very open arrangement that we have with the (energy commission) … brought us to the point where we can support this.”

Homebuilders have been preparing for years to meet a proposed requirement that all new homes be “net-zero,” meaning they would produce enough solar power to offset all electricity and natural gas consumed over the course of a year.

Provisions adopted Wednesday relaxed that goal a bit, requiring new homes only offset electricity used but not natural gas.

To meet net-zero energy goals, a typical house would need the capacity to produce 7 or 8 kilowatts of electricity, which wouldn’t be cost-effective, Raymer told the commission. But a modest amount of solar — producing about 3 kilowatts of power — would be cost-effective in all of California’s 16 climate zones.

In addition to the solar mandate, the new provisions tighten green homebuilding standards, with such requirements as thicker attic and wall insulation, more efficient windows and doors and improved ventilation systems. They also encourage developers to add battery storage and heat-pump water heaters to new homes.

But the heart of the update is the solar power requirement, which applies to all new residential buildings up to three stories high, including apartments. The code allows some exceptions, such as when the structures are in shady areas or when electricity rates already are lower than the cost of generating solar power.

The rules also allow for offsite solar production, so developments can build solar arrays feeding multiple homes or contract with utility-owned solar farms.

“We have lots of options,” said Raymer, the building industry’s technical director.

Hundreds of letters, most of them form letters, poured into the capital opposing the solar mandate.

The solar mandate “will be costly to homeowners in California and also eliminates personal choice,” said a letter signed by Butte County Treasurer-Tax Collector Peggy Moak. Moak said the tab for installing solar panels is a lot higher than the $8,400 estimate, “running more than $25,000.”

“With median home prices in California already more than double the national average, this decision will make it even more difficult for the average Californian to afford a home,” added a letter signed by Assemblyman James Gallagher, R-Yuba City.

Several solar industry representatives speaking Wednesday supported the provisions, including a representative of Tesla, which builds battery storage systems for homes.

“The homeowners will be able to save money from the day they walk in the door,” said Kelly Knutsen, technology advancement director for the California Solar & Storage Association. “This is a historical policy. California is leading the country in clean energy, clean air and fighting climate change, all while saving consumers money.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Had a discussion with an alarmist last night and it went just how you would think it did.
He said 93% of scientist agree with him and I corrected him to 97% and said I was a 3%er and he got emotional, his eye started twitching, raised his voice and said "I am done talking to you". He is a physical therapist I was using for my daughter.
BTW, he drives a Dodge pick up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Had a discussion with an alarmist last night and it went just how you would think it did.
> He said 93% of scientist agree with him and I corrected him to 97% and said I was a 3%er and he got emotional, his eye started twitching, raised his voice and said "I am done talking to you". He is a physical therapist I was using for my daughter.
> BTW, he drives a Dodge pick up.


. . . and you are an idiot, end of story.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Raining, drought and climate change must be over, huh dumbasses?


EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!

*California drought: Past dry periods have lasted more than 200 years, scientists say*
Through studies of tree rings, sediment and other natural evidence, researchers have documented multiple droughts in California that lasted 10 or 20 years in a row during the past 1,000 years — compared to the mere three-year duration of the current dry spell. The two most severe megadroughts make the Dust Bowl of the 1930s look tame: a 240-year-long drought that started in 850 and, 50 years after the conclusion of that one, another that stretched at least 180 years.

“We continue to run California as if the longest drought we are ever going to encounter is about seven years,” said Scott Stine, a professor of geography and environmental studies at Cal State East Bay. “We’re living in a dream world.”

https://www.mercurynews.com/2014/01...ve-lasted-more-than-200-years-scientists-say/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!
> 
> *California drought: Past dry periods have lasted more than 200 years, scientists say*
> Through studies of tree rings, sediment and other natural evidence, researchers have documented multiple droughts in California that lasted 10 or 20 years in a row during the past 1,000 years — compared to the mere three-year duration of the current dry spell. The two most severe megadroughts make the Dust Bowl of the 1930s look tame: a 240-year-long drought that started in 850 and, 50 years after the conclusion of that one, another that stretched at least 180 years.
> ...


Lion, those scientists don't know anything, use the other ones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are an idiot, end of story.


Why are you still replying to me?
It's starting to get creepy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> After Paris riots and green tax retreat, warmists at yet another UN Meeting escalate rhetoric, warn of the end of ‘civilization’
> DECEMBER 5, 2018
> Telling the hard-pressed French rioters the 21st century equivalent of “Let them eat cake.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/after_paris_riots_and_green_tax_retreat_warmists_at_yet_another_un_meeting_escalate_rhetoric_warn_of_the_end_of_civilization.html



*Climate Change/Global Warming is the biggest lie told since the " Learned "*
*espoused to the commoners the Geocentric model....*
*That the Earth was the center of the Solar System....*

*Climate Change/Global Warming is nothing but a Criminal Lie to SELL a Carbon Tax !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!
> 
> *California drought: Past dry periods have lasted more than 200 years, scientists say*
> Through studies of tree rings, sediment and other natural evidence, researchers have documented multiple droughts in California that lasted 10 or 20 years in a row during the past 1,000 years — compared to the mere three-year duration of the current dry spell. The two most severe megadroughts make the Dust Bowl of the 1930s look tame: a 240-year-long drought that started in 850 and, 50 years after the conclusion of that one, another that stretched at least 180 years.
> ...



*And the Spanish thought " California " was an Island...*

*Remember " California " used to have vast Forests before the Logging *
*industry, but that isn't a premise for Global Warming/Climate Change....*

*The Koolaid drinking Scientists are living in a Dream World...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you still replying to me?
> It's starting to get creepy.


He will crawl right up your ass if you let him....just keep moving forward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are an idiot, end of story.


Shhhhhh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He will crawl right up your ass if you let him.....


whiskers and all... ouch!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> whiskers and all... ouch!


Gerbil Patrol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Largest Oil and Gas Reserves Ever Assessed Found in West Texas


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

*USA Net Oil Exporter for First Time in 75 Years...*


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *USA Net Oil Exporter for First Time in 75 Years...*


So I guess we don't need to be concerned about how much OPEC pumps or what price they charge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> So I guess we don't need to be concerned about how much OPEC pumps or what price they charge.


If you say so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Extreme Wildfires Caused By Extreme Stupidity, not Global Warming
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/timball/2018/12/07/extreme-wildfires-caused-by-extreme-stupidity-not-global-warming-n2537168?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjv38fGqpDfAhVOIKwKHQP0CLAQqUMwCHoECAsQJQ&usg=AOvVaw1hV015ABaeG7-AA31sJhsW


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> So I guess we don't need to be concerned about how much OPEC pumps or what price they charge.


You don’t have to be concerned.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don’t have to be concerned.


I thought all those guys drove Zero Emission cars? You know, because they are so concerned about Climate Change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

How is that Parris Accord doing?
How is that European military doing?
How is macron doing?
Where the fuck is macron?

WAR IN PARIS: RIOTS ROCK CITY...

Tear gas, mass arrests...
https://www.france24.com/en/20181208-live-hundreds-detained-paris-france-braces-new-anti-macron-riots


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought all those guys drove Zero Emission cars? You know, because they are so concerned about Climate Change.


Like the Pope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Wait, WHAT? Alarmist hot take about global warming fallout jumps a BIG (‘right-handed’) shark

Posted at 4:03 pm on December 08, 2018 by Doug P.

_ 
Another day brings with it another hot take about what man-made climate change is causing to happen (and notice the headline indicates it is happening NOW):






Wait, what?


That’s what we thought it said.

But here’s the good news:


SO true! You’ll notice the title says climate change “is causing” changes in sharks. But in fact the story says the simulations of what some scientists think is going to happen is what’s causing changes:

Australian scientists went snorkeling for shark eggs, then incubated those eggs in a special tank designed to simulate the hot, end-of-century temperatures expected to prevail if climate change continues unabated. Half of the sharks died within a month. The other half became right-handed.





So in summary…


We’re dangerously close to being labeled as climate change-induced right-handed shark deniers, aren’t we?


Other than that, watch out for the right-handed sharks the next time you go swimming in the ocean.


We probably haven’t seen anything yet!
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that Parris Accord doing?
> How is that European military doing?
> How is macron doing?
> Where the fuck is macron?
> ...


Taxes anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

_Climate Lunacy Takes Center Stage
Paul Driessen | December 08, 2018

 











The unwritten rule seems to be that each successive climate report and news release must be more frightening than any predecessors, especially during the run-up to international conferences. 


Thus Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change Special Report 15claims governments worldwide must make “unprecedented changes in all aspects of society,” spend $40 trillion by 2035 on renewable energy, and impose carbon taxes that climb to $5,500 per ton of carbon dioxide (CO2) by 2030. Or temperatures could climb another 1 degree F (0.5 C) and bring utter cataclysm to human civilization and our planet. 

Not to be outdone, the 1,700-page 2018 US National Climate Assessment wailed that failure to eliminate fossil fuels and roll back American industry and living standards would send global temperatures soaring 15 degrees F by 2100! Chaos and food shortages would ensue; US economic growth would plummet. 

The hyperbole continues in Katowice, Poland – where 30,000 activists and bureaucrats (and a few scientists) are meeting to finalize regulations to implement the 2015 Paris climate treaty and compel wealthy nations to give trillions of dollars in “adaptation, mitigation and compensation” money to poor countries that have been “victimized” by climate change, even as the rich nations de-industrialize. 

All of this certainly plays well with those who orchestrated these reports and programs, are ideologically opposed to fossil fuels, or get paid to advance climate chaos and renewable energy narratives. However, a very different response among other audiences is increasingly evident around the world. 

People look out their windows and realize the “unprecedented climate and weather chaos” isn’t actually happening, is little different from what they and previous generations experienced, and cannot possibly be attributed solely to fossil fuel use. They know the sun and other powerful natural forces have driven frequent climate changes throughout history, and play equally important roles today. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

*Revolting French and Trolling Poles*



_





Sean Gallup/Getty Images
JAMES DELINGPOLE 9 Dec 2018 


*Two things have completely ruined the UN Climate Conference currently happening in Katowice, Poland: the revolting French and the piss-taking Poles.*


First, the French. The escalating Gilets Jaunes protests over President Macron’s carbon taxes have quite ruined the illusion – assiduously promoted by the UN’s propagandists – that what people around the world really want is more government action to deal with climate change.


As Politico reports:

France’s sudden U-turn over an unpopular fuel tax in the face of violent anti-government protests sent shivers through the COP24 climate summit.

That’s because the sight of one of Europe’s most climate ambitious countries beating a hasty retreat over a proposal that would have hiked gasoline tax by 4 cents, or just under 3 percent, highlighted the difficulty of imposing any economic pain in the name of tackling climate change.

Next, the Poles. This hasn’t been much reported by the mainstream media because it doesn’t suit the narrative, but the conference’s Polish hosts have been treating the whole event as a massive trolling exercise. Visiting delegates have been greeted by decorative mounds of the region’s economic speciality: high-grade coal, provided by the conference’s co-sponsors — the local coal industry.

As Christopher Booker reports in the Sunday Telegraph:


How beautifully symbolic it was that, when those 22,000 officials, politicians, green lobby groups and others descended on Katowice in Poland for the UN’s latest mammoth climate conference, they should find its exhibition centre decorated with neat stacks of coal and were greeted by a band from local collieries.

Katowice is the centre of Poland’s coal industry, which provides 82 percent of all its electricity; and, with the backing of the Polish government , the conference is jointly sponsored by local coal companies, of the kind the UN wants to see driven out of business.

The Poles — as on immigration, as on the Davos elite -= are much more in tune with global trends than the UN delegates are. Around the world, coal is making a huge comeback because, unlike the renewables being championed by greens, it provides a cheap, reliable and effective source of energy.

In the United Kingdom, old coal stations are being paid over the odds to make up for the shortfalls caused by renewables.

According to the Telegraph:

Britain’s oldest coal-fired power plants prepared to fire up their hoppers for a price of almost £1,000 per megawatt-hour on Tuesday to avert a power shortfall as temperatures across the country plunge and wind power wanes.

The cold snap ignited the winter’s first warning that Britain would run out of electricity unless idling coal plants ramp up to help meet demand for power.

National Grid said on Monday evening that there was a 100pc probability that the lights would go out within 24 hours unless an extra 2GW of power capacity agreed to help meet demand.

The first negative supply forecast of the season spurred the operators of Britain’s oldest plants to offer their power at prices well above the prevailing market rates to fill the gap.

Meanwhile, Germany has put on hold its plans to exit coal-fired power production:

Germany’s task force on planning the definite phase-out of coal-fired power production has scrapped plans to present a decision before the end of this year.

Several days after three eastern German federal states had demanded better and more detailed plans to support coal mining regions, the so-called coal commission has decided to “conclude its work on 1 February 2019”.
I_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Revolting French and Trolling Poles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who knew?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3590
> _Climate Lunacy Takes Center Stage
> Paul Driessen | December 08, 2018
> 
> ...


Roll back your living standards people.  It’s the only way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

Hotair


We should be done with the electric car tax credits

JAZZ SHAW Posted at 7:01 pm on December 08, 2018

_ 




For the past eight years, the government has been shelling out money to offset part of the cost of buying electric vehicles. This is an artifact from the Obama administration and it was supposed to help the climate by encouraging people to move away from gas-powered engines. But the tax credits will be expiring in many cases next year and the question now is whether Congress plans to renew this taxpayer-funded giveaway. Forbes explored the issue last month, weighing some of the pros and cons.





One-time federal tax credits of between $3,500 and $7,500 were enacted in 2010 to help spur sales of plug-in vehicles, which was then a priority for the Obama administration. The incentives helped the industry register sales of 34,000 electrified rides over the first 10 months of 2018, according to InsideEVs.com, which represents a 58% boost over the same period in 2017.

But the credits are not permanent, and are scheduled to phase out during the calendar year after an automaker sells 200,000 full electric (EV) and/or plug-in hybrid (PHEV) vehicles…

Critics argue that eliminating the tax credit based on sales essentially penalizes automakers that were at the forefront of EV development and invested heavily in the technology early in the game. Not surprisingly, GM and Tesla have lobbied Congress to extend the federal tax credits, with bills both for and against the electric vehicle tax credits being subsequently proposed.

This should really be an easy call from a number of angles. First and foremost, targeted tax credits which wind up only helping specific companies or market sectors represent a distortion of the free market and are inherently counter to the concept of capitalism. A product or service which is valued by the consumers should be able to stand on its own without the government picking winners and losers.

Congress should also consider who is primarily benefitting from this scheme. These credits have been going, in large part, to people who can afford to buy a Tesla. (Tesla has thus far sold more than 200,000 electric and hybrid vehicles, the threshold where the credits begin to draw down.) That’s not exactly your average Joe on the street.





The argument about these cars reducing emissions is partially valid, but it’s oversold. Vehicle emission standards are far tighter than they were back in the 70s and 80s, but the stuff coming out of cars’ tailpipes is still a concern. But environmentalists are at least somewhat off the mark in claiming that electric cars are anywhere near carbon neutral. That electricity making them go has to come from somewhere. If you’re in a state that generates a significant amount of power through nuclear and wind the argument carries some weight. But in the many states where electricity is generated by coal or (increasingly) natural gas, something is still getting burned to power up your car.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

‘Borderline Impossible’: Noted Scientist Tackles Sea Level Rise Alarmism
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/09/scientist-sea-level-rise-alarmism&ved=2ahUKEwiLu56zmJXfAhVPb60KHZbsBFoQqUMwAHoECAsQBQ&usg=AOvVaw2Px187bZqAiOQOmtUU9iuR&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hotair
> 
> 
> We should be done with the electric car tax credits
> ...


But their pollution is better.  Who knew?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Obama-Appointed Judge To Keystone Pipeline Developer: Don’t You Dare Haul Pipe To The Work Site
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

The Hoax of 'Climate Change'
ALLISON NICHOLS
A tour through the global bodies progressives have been inflicting on us in the name of promoting the phony claims of 'climate change.'
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/the_hoax_of_climate_change.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Justin Trudeau runs into his own carbon tax resistance
DECEMBER 11, 2018
Over the last couple of years, we had French and French-Canadian versions of President Obama.  They were young, "dynamic", articulate and carried the ...

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/justin_trudeau_runs_into_his_own_carbon_tax_resistance.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Macron facing a crisis that he created by baiting Trump
DECEMBER 10, 2018
A year and a half ago, he baited Trump, asking for a fight on climate change. And now he's got one – with his own populace
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/macron_facing_a_crisis_that_he_created_by_baiting_trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*The Nuclear Option: Macron Agrees to Murder Mother Earth (by His Own Definition)*
314


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Sports
*‘#ShutUpAndDribble’: Stephen Curry gets dragged (even by NASA) after outing himself as a moon-truther*


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

*Surface air temperatures* in the Arctic continued to warm at twice the rate relative to the rest of the globe. Arctic air temperatures for the past five years (2014-18) have exceeded all previous records since 1900.

https://www.arctic.noaa.gov/report-card


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> *Surface air temperatures* in the Arctic continued to warm at twice the rate relative to the rest of the globe. Arctic air temperatures for the past five years (2014-18) have exceeded all previous records since 1900.
> 
> https://www.arctic.noaa.gov/report-card


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sports
> *‘#ShutUpAndDribble’: Stephen Curry gets dragged (even by NASA) after outing himself as a moon-truther*


He's like those anti-global warming idiots. Just making shit up. Poor thing...but he's in the right country!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> He's like those anti-global warming idiots. Just making shit up. Poor thing...but he's in the right country!


Global warming is scary.  Damn Dragons everywhere.  That's why they call it climate change now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> He's like those anti-global warming idiots. Just making shit up. Poor thing...but he's in the right country!


It's the idiots that don't believe history.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Around 1970

Harvard biologist George Wald estimated that “civilization will end within 15 or 30 years unless immediate action is taken against problems facing mankind.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

“We are in an environmental crisis which threatens the survival of this nation, and of the world as a suitable place of human habitation,” wrote Washington University biologist Barry Commoner in the Earth Day issue of the scholarly journal Environment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

“Population will inevitably and completely outstrip whatever small increases in food supplies we make,” Paul Ehrlich confidently declared in the April 1970 issue of _Mademoiselle_. “The death rate will increase until at least 100-200 million people per year will be starving to death during the next ten years.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

“Most of the people who are going to die in the greatest cataclysm in the history of man have already been born,” wrote Paul Ehrlich in a 1969 essay titled “Eco-Catastrophe! “By…[1975] some experts feel that food shortages will have escalated the present level of world hunger and starvation into famines of unbelievable proportions. Other experts, more optimistic, think the ultimate food-population collision will not occur until the decade of the 1980s.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Ehrlich sketched out his most alarmist scenario for the 1970 Earth Day issue of The Progressive, assuring readers that between 1980 and 1989, some 4 billion people, including 65 million Americans, would perish in the “Great Die-Off.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

“It is already too late to avoid mass starvation,” declared Denis Hayes, the chief organizer for Earth Day, in the Spring 1970 issue of _The Living Wilderness_.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

In January 1970, _Life_ reported, “Scientists have solid experimental and theoretical evidence to support…the following predictions: In a decade, urban dwellers will have to wear gas masks to survive air pollution…by 1985 air pollution will have reduced the amount of sunlight reaching earth by one half….”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Paul Ehrlich chimed in, predicting in his 1970 that “air pollution…is certainly going to take hundreds of thousands of lives in the next few years alone.” Ehrlich sketched a scenario in which 200,000 Americans would die in 1973 during “smog disasters” in New York and Los Angeles.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Kenneth Watt warned about a pending Ice Age in a speech. “The world has been chilling sharply for about twenty years,” he declared. “If present trends continue, the world will be about four degrees colder for the global mean temperature in 1990, but eleven degrees colder in the year 2000. This is about twice what it would take to put us into an ice age.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 11, 2018)

The Mayans sacrificed thousands to the climate gods.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 234541, member: 1585"

How is that Paris Accord doing?
How is that European military doing?
How is macron doing?
*Where the fuck is macron?*

WAR IN PARIS: RIOTS ROCK CITY...

Tear gas, mass arrests...
https://www.france24.com/en/20181208-live-hundreds-detained-paris-france-braces-new-anti-macron-riots

/QUOTE









*The French have their " Best " man looking for him !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*Paris Climate Accord Backers Asked If They'd Ban Private Jets. Most Didn't Respond...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*California State Board Votes to Approve Bay-Delta Plan, Restrict Water to Farmers*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Robyn Beck/Getty
13 Dec 2018303

2:04
*California’s State Water Resources Control Board (SWRCB) voted Wednesday to approve the Bay-Delta plan, which will re-allocate water from farms and cities to the environment in an effort to restore dwindling fish numbers.*


The plan will require tributary rivers within the San Joaquin watershed to maintain an average water level of 40% of “unimpeded flow” — that is, the flow that would exist without human activity — during the spring season.


The result is that less water — “billions of gallons,” according to the _Fresno Bee_ — will be available to the farming communities of the Central Valley, as well as to San Francisco and its suburbs, which rely on water from the area.









Last month, outgoing Gov. Jerry Brown and incoming Gov. Gavin Newsom asked the SWRCB to delay its vote by a month to allow time for local water authorities to reach voluntary settlement agreements (VSAs) as an alternative to the new plan. In the interim, several local irrigation districts did, in fact, commit to investing in conservation and environmental projects that would theoretically help restore fish populations without giving up quite so much water.


But as the _Bee _reports, the SWRCB — all of whose members were appointed by Brown, and who are thought to be partial to environmental groups — passed the plan anyway “to put pressure on a group of holdout water agencies.”

The Trump administration has promised to take legal action to block the plan, which may be moot as a result. Some environmental groups have criticized the Bay-Delta plan for not going far enough.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Paris Climate Accord Backers Asked If They'd Ban Private Jets. Most Didn't Respond...*


Times running out.  They have to travel fast.  Of course it make you question the power of a 97% consensus in the absence of a Private Jet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 13, 2018)

https://t.co/vSO1J9el81


----------



## Torros (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> He's like those anti-global warming idiots. Just making shit up. Poor thing...but he's in the right country!


I leave for a spell and you create a new screen name? What was wrong with the old one? Tired of getting owned in the kitchen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

DECEMBER 14, 2018
*Green New Deal Is Bad Deal for All Americans*
By Chris Talgo
For close to a decade, the Left has looked at a “Green New Deal” as the _only_solution to supposed manmade climate change. According to the eco-Left, the Green New Deal -- a massive federal government stimulus program coupled with a rapid and total transformation from fossil fuels to renewable energy -- is the only way to avert environmental doom.

Just last month, shortly after winning election to the U.S. House of Representatives, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) said, “We have 10 years left to plan and implement a Green New Deal before cataclysmic climate disaster.”

Although the Green New Deal would be a sweeping piece of legislation that reshapes all sectors of the U.S. economy, it primarily focuses on climate change. Here’s a taste of what the Green New Deal would do:

*Green Business Investment*

“Invest in green business by providing grants and low-interest loans to grow green businesses and cooperatives, with an emphasis on small, locally-based companies that keep the wealth created by local labor circulating in the community rather than being drained off to enrich absentee investors.”

Unfortunately, this federal funding fantasy would stifle the free market, which is the driving force behind most great innovations and technological revolutions. Not only is this plan subject to rampant corruption, it eliminates profit incentives and puts our economic future in the hands of federal bureaucrats.

*Green Research Funds*

“Prioritize green research by redirecting research funds from fossil fuels and other dead-end industries toward research in wind, solar and geothermal. We will invest in research in sustainable, nontoxic materials, closed-loop cycles that eliminate waste and pollution, as well as organic agriculture, permaculture, and sustainable forestry.”






Deeming fossil fuels a “dead-end industry” is dead wrong. Fossil fuels have increased prosperity and raised the standard of living everywhere they have been used. Additionally, U.S. carbon emissions have substantially reduced while fossil fuel usage has increased thanks to clean-burning technologies. Not only that, but this section of the Green New Deal gives the government unprecedented power to decide how Americans live their lives through funding research that would reshape where we live, how we live, what we eat, and more.

*Green Employment*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DECEMBER 14, 2018
> *Green New Deal Is Bad Deal for All Americans*
> By Chris Talgo
> For close to a decade, the Left has looked at a “Green New Deal” as the _only_solution to supposed manmade climate change. According to the eco-Left, the Green New Deal -- a massive federal government stimulus program coupled with a rapid and total transformation from fossil fuels to renewable energy -- is the only way to avert environmental doom.
> ...


Frienance is standing by the Spigot.  Waiting for a phone call from AOC’s private jet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2018)

The annual Leonid meteor shower will peak overnight as specks of material from Comet Swift-Tuttle strike Earth's atmosphere. A nearly full moon will make it harder than usual to see some of the meteors. But NASA says people who venture away from intense city lights should be able to see up to 10 meteors per hour, mostly between 11 p.m. and dawn. The meteors will be visible throughout the sky, so you don't have to concentrate on one area. Our suggestion: Find the darkest place possible, set up a lawn chair, give your eyes time to adjust to the dark, and simply scan the heavens. 

*Weather*: The marine layer could form at the coast. But skies will be mostly clear...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

*The Green Farce at Katowice*
By Alex Alexiev
It is tempting to dismiss the just-ended environmental circus at Katowice as mere additional demonstration of Charles Mackay’s ‘madness of crowds,’syndrome, but this would mean missing its intensely political nature as a frontal assault on capitalism and the last great hope of the Left to do away with the hated free market. COP-24, as the Katowice cabal making the rules and declarations is known, was but the 24th iteration of the United Nations Climate Change Conference that was originally dedicated to fighting global warming until the name became inconvenient when temperatures refused to cooperate with the mantra. It is already clear that COP-24, like most of the previous confabs, will do nothing more than punt fighting the promised doom of us all to a future date.

Nonetheless, there is a qualitative difference to the latest green failure from previous times which give us reason to hope that it won’t be long before this latest exercise in environmental mimicry bites the dust for good. It was expressed in the refusal of the U.S. under President Trump to admit that America is evil incarnate and the refusal of developed nations to increase its emission targets. It is, therefore, worthwhile to recapitulate how we came to this point.

It all started back in 1995 and received its present shape when a ‘protocol’ was concocted by the environmental extremists running the U.N. at Kyoto in 1997. Then in 2015, in Paris, concrete steps in fighting global warming in the future were agreed upon. To come to an agreement, however putative, the organizers had to reconcile three types of countries with very different, if not irreconcilable, interests. Rich countries, countries that have a chance of becoming rich, and countries that were poor and are likely to remain so. And they did it brilliantly!

From the rich, who felt guilty for being rich, they extracted penance in the shape of promised payments for “adaptation, mitigation and compensation.” To those rapidly developing countries such as China and India, who are also the biggest polluters, they gave _carte blanche _to continue polluting to their hearts’ content, and to the poor they offered ‘money for nothing,’ as the song goes, and lots of it. The Green Climate Fund (to be funded by the rich) was supposed to distribute $100 billion per annum alone. Instead, it is now in a freefall.

As an additional hook for eager ‘environmentalists’ from the third world and elsewhere, they also offered an all-expenses-paid vacation to hardship locales like Paris, Cancun and Buenos Aires. No wonder prime venues for environmental activism such as Guinea, the Democratic Republic of Congo, and the Ivory Coast have responded so generously by sending 406, 237, and 191 delegates to Katowice respectively.

All of this virtue-signaling - some naysayers call it hypocrisy - was going along splendidly until reality interfered as it often does. No sooner did President Obama, who actually believes that the U.S. is rich because others are poor, finish his tenure did President Trump pull the U.S. out of the Paris climate agreement, which probably dooms it.  Germany, this paragon of supposed ecological virtue, lavishly subsidized renewable energy until it managed to achieve the highest cost of electricity in Europe ($0.33 vs $0.13 in the U.S.), threatening its standards of living and industry both. At the same time, it failed to reach its loudly proclaimed emissions goals.  Then President Emmanuel Macron of France, yet another great green wannabe, vowed to raise sharply the price of fuel, only to beat an ignominious retreat when the unwashed known as the people inexplicably rebelled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

US News
*LIFE FINDS A WAY: Great Barrier Reef somehow adapting to global warming *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

BREITBART

Michael Flynn
Obamacare
Pakistan Christians
Border Heroes
Miss Universe
’Tis The Season

*Delingpole: Another UN Climate Summit Ends in Failure*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






FABRICE COFFRINI/AFP/Getty 
17 Dec 2018329

4:27
*The UN’s latest climate summit in Katowice, Poland has ended in failure as usual. Also as usual the 60,000 plus delegates are putting a brave face on it, claiming that a last minute deal has been reached after tough negotiations and that important progress has been made.*

If you believe the _Guardian_:


“This is a good agreement,” the European commissioner Miguel Cañete told the Guardian. “We have more to do but we can move forward now.”

Nicholas Stern, author of the seminal review of the economics of climate change, said: “This has been another summit of tough negotiations, but it has ultimately succeeded in its crucial primary task of agreeing the so-called rulebook for the Paris agreement.”




















But a rather more honest take can be found in this annually updated report from the Global Warming Policy Foundation.



Every UN Climate Summit, it notes, follows exactly the same formula.

*The Hopes:*

‘Three years after the Paris Agreement was adopted, the EU hopes that all parties in Katowice will show the commitment and determination necessary to secure an ambitious and comprehensive work programme.”

*The Last Chance:*


‘Katowice offers last chance to limit warming to 1.5◦C; countries must revise national plans at the upcoming climate conference’.

*Time Is Running Out:*

‘We’re running out of chances to save the planet from climate change.’

*The Circus:*

‘Arnold Schwarzenegger, who has long campaigned against climate change, is expected to draw crowds, while there are reports that other Hollywood celebrities will make an appearance as well.’

*The Deadlock:*

‘First day of ministerial meetings fails to resolve deadlock.’ (_Indian Express_)

*The Breakthrough at Five Minutes to Midnight:*

‘Climate negotiators reach an overtime deal to keep Paris pact alive.’

*The Cold Light of Day:*


‘UN climate accord ‘inadequate’ and lacks urgency, experts warn.’ (_Guardian_)

None of the facts on climate has changed since last year’s failed summit in Bonn, Germany. It remains as uncertain as ever that man-made carbon dioxide emissions are making any significant contribution to “climate change”.

So, to compensate for the ongoing failure of their doomsday models to predict ‘climate change’, the UN’s activist scientists, watermelon economists, and celebrity hangers on have simply ramped up the rhetoric.

Whispery-voiced, gorilla-hugging Malthusian Sir David Attenborough opened the show by warning that the world was coming close to its end:

“If we don’t take action, the collapse of our civilisations and the extinction of much of the natural world is on the horizon.”

Not to be outdone, Al Gore did his best ever Prophet Jeremiah impersonation, by warning of “hell on earth” and a new “dark age” if the planet’s leaders failed to take the necessary action including “ubiquitous” draconian population control of the kind that has caused such misery in India and China.

Gore rehearsed the usual litany of climate doom claims – as well as introducing a new one, specially tailored for his local Polish audience.

As the _New American_ reports:

For instance, he blamed global warming for civil war in Syria. He blamed “air pollution” for making Polish children dumber, dishonestly seeking to connect CO2, also known as the gas of life, to actual pollution. He even claimed global warming would make allergies worse. “98% of European cities could experience worse droughts by 2050,” Gore claimed. “Half of all the animals in all the world have gone since the 1970s!” he fumed. “Is that OK?” Gore showed scary images of ice melting in Greenland in the spring, as if there were something unusual about that. He also played a clip of a nuclear bomb exploding for emphasis. And pointing to the hurricane that hit Puerto Rico, Gore blamed alleged man-made warming, and said the response was an example of “environmental racism.”

But the world is moving on from the great climate scare story. As we reported last week, a new climate realist bloc – led by President Trump’s USA with fire support from Jair Bolsonaro’s Brazil, Russia, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait – is refusing even to pay lip service to the UN’s scaremongering. This resulted in the embarrassment whereby the UN summit was unable to adopt its own scaremongering report produced for it by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC).

Meanwhile the world’s largest polluter, China, is building 200 new airports by 2035 – confirming its sincere commitment to the UN’s climate change narrative


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

*Al Gore is an IDIOT !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

I wonder is this guy leans left?
Part of the 97% fosho.

*Prof: Human Extinction ‘Might Just Be a Good Thing,’ Because Global Warming*
1,223


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

DANIEL LEAL-OLIVAS/AFP/Getty Images
*Michael Bloomberg Flew Giant Blocks Of Ice To London On A Private Plane To Demonstrate 'Climate Change'*
by Emily ZanottiDecember 17, 2018


Former New York mayor — and possible 2020 presidential candidate — Michael Bloomberg has flown several giant blocks of ice from Greenland to London for a public demonstration on how "climate change" affects the polar ice caps.

The blocks of ice, you see, melt in London's warmer weather, as ice is wont to do when temperatures hover above freezing.

Bloomberg timed the ice display to coincide with a United Nations international colloquium on climate change held earlier this month in Poland. That gathering, known as the "COP," is designed to help nations come together to "solve" the global climate "crisis," and Bloomberg, it seems, was doing his part by showing Londoners that ice can melt when the weather gets warmer.

There's just one problem — or, at least, there's one major irony. The ice chunks had to be flown from Greenland to London using specially designed devices. Once in London, they were dropped, then arranged in a "circular garden," but not before Bloomberg and his colleagues spent thousands — and emitted thousands of pounds of carbon dioxide into the atmosphere — getting the chunks from one place to another.

According to MyClimate.org, which can help frequent travelers calculate exactly how much CO2 they're releasing into the atmosphere with each trip, one, one-way trip from Nuuk, Greenland to Heathrow Airport in London emits 1.2 metric tons of carbon — but for one single passenger flying in economy class. A plane carrying a thousand-pound ice chunk emits much more.

Bloomberg hauled 24 blocks of ice from Greenland to London.

Conservatively, Bloomberg released 24 tons of carbon into the atmosphere — more than three U.S. households emit in an entire year.

At least, though, Bloomberg isn't alone in his hypocrisy. According to the Daily Signal, which calculated out the entire environmental cost of the full COP24 conference, his 24-ton expenditure barely resonates among his environmentalist colleagues, who shed more than 55,000 metric tons of carbon during their two week conference.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DANIEL LEAL-OLIVAS/AFP/Getty Images
> *Michael Bloomberg Flew Giant Blocks Of Ice To London On A Private Plane To Demonstrate 'Climate Change'*
> by Emily ZanottiDecember 17, 2018
> 
> ...


I think he made his point!  Don’t you?  What lip service.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think he made his point!  Don’t you?  What lip service.


Ice Melts?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ice Melts?


Yes.  It’s the solid form of water


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  It’s the solid form of water


Now I know why the 97% consider themselves such intellectuals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

*Not That Committed.*
  12/20/2018 04:58 pm ET *Updated* 5 hours ago 
*Democrats Just Blocked Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s Push For A Green New Deal Committee*
Instead, Democrats are sticking to their original plan, and channeled Exxon Mobil in an announcement refusing to bar members who take fossil fuel money.
 
By Alexander C. Kaufman
X







Democratic leaders on Thursday tapped Rep. Kathy Castor (D-Fla.) to head a revived U.S. House panel on climate change, all but ending a dramatic monthlong effort to establish a select committee on a Green New Deal.

Castor’s appointment came as a surprise to proponents of a Green New Deal. The move also kicked off a controversy as the six-term congresswoman dismissed calls to bar members who accept money from fossil fuel companies from serving on the committee, arguing it would violate free speech rights. 

Despite weeks of protests demanding House Democrats focus efforts next year on drafting a Green New Deal, the sort of sweeping economic policy that scientists say matches the scale of the climate crisis, Castor told E&E News the plan was “not going to be our sole focus.”

She then suggested that barring members who have accepted donations from the oil, gas and coal industries from serving on the committee could be unconstitutional. 

“I don’t think you can do that under the First Amendment, really,” she said.

That reasoning echoed arguments Exxon Mobil Corp. made in court as recently as this year to defend its funding of right-wing think tanks that deliberately produced misinformation about climate science to stymie government action on global warming. 

Soon after the remarks were published, Castor walked back the statement in an interview with HuffPost, calling it an “inartful answer.”

But she said she did not know whether, as chairperson, she could bar members on the committee from serving if they accepted fossil fuel donations. 

“Maybe that’s a discussion we need to have in the caucus,” Castor said. 

It’s a stunning upset, essentially returning Democrats to the original plan leaders laid out before the protests began in November. The announcement comes as a loss for Rep.-elect Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.). Her meteoric rise and devoted base made it seem as if she were poised to win the burgeoning cadre of leftist Democrats a beachhead in a select committee that, even with limited capacity, would have demonstrated tangible power in Washington


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

*'Climate change' expert charged with choking his fiancee...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'Climate change' expert charged with choking his fiancee...*


Did she sell her Tesla or his???!!


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'Climate change' expert charged with choking his fiancee...*


Does that mean the climate crisis has ended?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Does that mean the climate crisis has ended?


What do you think Magoo?
You are the"climate crisis" professor and apparent grand poobah of all things climate...
What do you think?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

What crisis?  It's a great day to be outside.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Does that mean the climate crisis has ended?


The crisis that never was a crisis.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you think Magoo?
> You are the"climate crisis" professor and apparent grand poobah of all things climate...
> What do you think?


No.

https://www.co2.earth/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did she sell her Tesla or his???!!


She probably threw a plastic water bottle in the wrong bin.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> No.
> 
> https://www.co2.earth/


What should mankind do to bring this crisis to a halt?


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What should mankind do to bring this crisis to a halt?


It's not going to halt.  Plan accordingly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not going to halt.  Plan accordingly.


What would your plan(s) be?


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What would your plan(s) be?


I'm living in accordance with my plan now.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DANIEL LEAL-OLIVAS/AFP/Getty Images
> *Michael Bloomberg Flew Giant Blocks Of Ice To London On A Private Plane To Demonstrate 'Climate Change'*
> by Emily ZanottiDecember 17, 2018
> 
> ...


*Good catch Joe.....Good catch.....*

*Micheal Bloomberg is an Idiot...*

*Carbon Tax Boy is a Crook....*

*Now if he was frozen inside of the BIG one I'd be Impressed !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Does that mean the climate crisis has ended?


*Your kind turn on their own......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

_OPINION
Let’s Do Follow The Climate Money!
Paul Driessen | December 29, 2018_



_






The climate crisis industry claims 24/7/365 that fossil fuel emissions are causing unprecedented temperature, climate and weather changes that pose existential threats to human civilization and our planet. The only solution, Climate Crisis, Inc. insists, is to eliminate the oil, coal and natural gas that provide 80% of the energy that makes US and global, cpossible. 


Failing that, CCI demands steadily increasing taxes on carbon-based fuels and carbon dioxide emissions. 

However, as France’s Yellow Vest protests and the latest climate confab in Poland demonstrated, the world does not accept CCI’s assertions. Countries worldwide are expanding their fossil fuel use, and families are refusing to reduce their living standards or their aspirations for better lives. 

Moreover, climate computer model forecasts are completely out of touch with real-world observations. There is no evidence to support claims that the slight temperature, climate and weather changes we’ve experienced are dangerous, unprecedented or caused by humans, instead of by the powerful solar, oceanic and other natural forces that have driven similar or far more serious changes throughout history. 

More importantly, the CCI “solutions” would cause unprecedented disruption of modern industrialized societies; permanent poverty and disease in poor countries; and serious ecological damage worldwide. 

Nothing that is required to harness breezes and sunshine to power civilization is clean, green, renewable, climate-friendly or sustainable. Tens of billions of tons of rock would have to be removed, to extract billions of tons of ores, to create millions of tons of metals, concrete and other materials, to manufacture millions of wind turbines and solar panels, and install them on millions of acres of wildlife habitats – to generate expensive, intermittent energy that would still be grossly insufficient for humanity’s needs. Every step in this process requires fossil fuels – and some of the mining involves child labor. 
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3730
> _OPINION
> Let’s Do Follow The Climate Money!
> Paul Driessen | December 29, 2018_
> ...


Everbody turn off your heaters.  Summer will be here soon.  Just in time for you to keep your AC's turned off.  It's crisis time people.  Follow Ocasio-Cortez.  Her heater is running full blast in DC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Imagine what the world would be like if all the alarmist in the world stopped consuming fossil fuels and the products made by fossil fuels.  Paradise indeed and a pure expression of free to choose.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Imagine what the world would be like if all the alarmist in the world stopped consuming fossil fuels and the products made by fossil fuels.  Paradise indeed and a pure expression of free to choose.


Products made with fossil fuels don't release their carbon to the atmosphere unless they are burned.  Most of them end up in landfills or being consumed by fish.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Products made with fossil fuels don't release their carbon to the atmosphere unless they are burned.  Most of them end up in landfills or being consumed by fish.


Products made with fossil fuels don't release their carbon to the atmosphere unless they are burned or not produced at all because the majority of people who believe in the climate crisis will not consume fossil fuels or fossil products.  Therefore, most of them will not end up in landfills or being consumed by fish.  I stopped using straws long before alarmist made it fashionable.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Products made with fossil fuels don't release their carbon to the atmosphere unless they are burned or not produced at all because the majority of people who believe in the climate crisis will not consume fossil fuels or fossil products.  Therefore, most of them will not end up in landfills or being consumed by fish.  I stopped using straws long before alarmist made it fashionable.


Nonsense.

Besides the nonsense part of that post, the plural of "alarmist" is "alarmists".  Just add an 's', as with the majority of English words.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everbody turn off your heaters.  Summer will be here soon.  Just in time for you to keep your AC's turned off.  It's crisis time people.  Follow Ocasio-Cortez.  Her heater is running full blast in DC.


For thee, not me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Products made with fossil fuels don't release their carbon to the atmosphere unless they are burned.  Most of them end up in landfills or being consumed by fish.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Besides the nonsense part of that post, the plural of "alarmist" is "alarmists".  Just add an 's', as with the majority of English words.


Do you use cloth or disposable diapers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

I wonder how much carbon the construction of the slow bullet train will produce?


MEET THE PRESS[/paste:font]
*Jerry Brown: Climate change challenges as serious as those faced in World War II*
The outgoing California Democratic governor joined "Meet the Press" for an in-depth discussion about climate change.






Dec. 30, 2018 / 6:08 AM PST
By Ben Kamisar
WASHINGTON — California Democratic Gov. Jerry Brown warned that America and the rest of the world are falling behind in the fight against climate change and likened the challenge to fighting the Nazis in World War II.

In an interview for Sunday's "Meet the Press," the outgoing governor called on President Donald Trump to take the lead in addressing the issue. "Instead of worrying about tariffs, I'd like to see the president and the Congress invest tens of billions in renewable energy, in more-efficient batteries, to get us off fossil fuel as quickly as we can," Brown said.



"I would point to the fact that it took Roosevelt many, many years to get America willing to go into World War II and fight the Nazis. Well, we have an enemy, though different, but perhaps, very much devastating in a similar way. And we've got to fight climate change. And the president's got to lead on that."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

Here are Trump’s top seven energy victories in 2018 through his America-First agenda:

• On August 21, 2018, Trump introduced the Affordable Clean Energy rule that dismantled the Obama administration’s federal rules over the nation’s coal production and gives authority to the states.

“Some states, like California, may propose even harsher targets. But others, such as coal-rich states like West Virginia and Pennsylvania, are likely to loosen emissions regulations that coal industry leaders have called burdensome and expensive,” _National Geographic _reported.

• On September 18, the Trump administration announced final new rollbacks to reducing requirements for oil and gas companies to monitor and mitigate methane from wells and other production sources.

_National Geographic_ noted that Obama’s last-minute 2016 rule would cost the oil and gas industries $530 million by 2025.

• On October 24, the Trump administration’s Department of Interior announced that it would allow the first oil and gas production in waters of the U.S. Arctic. The Bureau of Ocean Energy Management issued a conditional permit to Hilcorp, which hopes to extract 60,000 to 70,000 barrels per day from as many as 16 wells on the island —  a total haul of 80 million to 130 million barrels over 15 to 20 years. Oil will be transported by an underwater pipeline.

“Responsibly developing our resources, in Alaska especially, will allow us to use our energy diplomatically to aid our allies and check our adversaries,” then-Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke said about the announcement. ”That makes America stronger and more influential around the globe.”

• On November 30, the Trump administration permitted five oil and gas companies to use seismic airgun blasts to detect lucrative oil and gas deposits that may exist under the ocean floor off the U.S. east coast, from New Jersey to Florida.

“The proposal was shot down by the Bureau of Ocean Energy Management in 2017 after it was deemed unsafe for marine life, but a recent review by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) concluded the blasts could be done without significantly threatening the population status of threatened or endangered species,” _National Geographic_ reported.

• On December 6, the Trump administration announced it was putting plans in place to protect the once-endangered sage grouse but also allow millions of acres of public lands to benefit Americans in the states where the birds live,” Breitbart News reported. This includes plans to allow more oil and gas drilling, mining, and other activities.

“I completely believe that these plans are leaning forward on the conservation of sage grouse,” Interior Deputy Secretary David Bernhardt told the Associated Press. ”Do they do it in exactly the same way? No. We made some change in the plans and got rid of some things that are simply not necessary.”


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here are Trump’s top seven energy victories in 2018 through his America-First agenda:
> 
> • On August 21, 2018, Trump introduced the Affordable Clean Energy rule that dismantled the Obama administration’s federal rules over the nation’s coal production and gives authority to the states.
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

MSNBC’s Chuck Todd Kept ‘Climate Deniers’ Off His Hour-Long Global Warming Special
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/30/michael-bloomberg-climate-change&ved=2ahUKEwiT94y72MjfAhWHxVQKHewlCowQqUMwBHoECAkQFQ&usg=AOvVaw1gUl9jFDyXx-c6zJ9aeu-v


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MSNBC’s Chuck Todd Kept ‘Climate Deniers’ Off His Hour-Long Global Warming Special
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/30/michael-bloomberg-climate-change&ved=2ahUKEwiT94y72MjfAhWHxVQKHewlCowQqUMwBHoECAkQFQ&usg=AOvVaw1gUl9jFDyXx-c6zJ9aeu-v


Where will it end?  Next thing you know they will be banning devil worshippers from Christmas concerts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Where will it end?  Next thing you know they will be banning devil worshippers from Christmas concerts.


Fair and balanced.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Besides the nonsense part of that post, the plural of "alarmist" is "alarmists".  Just add an 's', as with the majority of English words.


Yeah that bunch.


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

*This mornings " Meet The Press " with Chuck ( Comb over ) Todd was a 1 hour*
*sickness display on Global Warming/Climate Change.......The TRUE intention*
*of the whole show was revealed when one Panelist went on a tirade over the *
*loss of Carbon Taxes due to " MY " Presidents willingness to remove the US*
*from the Paris Climate Accord....Hell Yeah !*
*Then they interviewed the Out Going Gov of California Jerry Brown ( Bye Felicia ! )*
*and he spewed 5-7 minutes of utter BS about California's Fires......*
*Hey Jerry Brown .... Yeah YOU !*
*I live here and you are one Lying Mutha Fucka......*

*In a nut shell it was 1 Hour I am going to miss, because I let these GW/CC nut cases*
*have it......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Besides the nonsense part of that post, the plural of "alarmist" is "alarmists".  Just add an 's', as with the majority of English words.


*My God are you full of Donkey Dung....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Butt Licker.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Where will it end?  Next thing you know they will be banning devil worshippers from Christmas concerts.


Kinda like banning alarmists from gas stations.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Where will it end?  Next thing you know they will be banning alarmists from Gas  stations.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MSNBC’s Chuck Todd Kept ‘Climate Deniers’ Off His Hour-Long Global Warming Special
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/30/michael-bloomberg-climate-change&ved=2ahUKEwiT94y72MjfAhWHxVQKHewlCowQqUMwBHoECAkQFQ&usg=AOvVaw1gUl9jFDyXx-c6zJ9aeu-v


And you know what else? Major universities are refusing to permit flat earth believers from teaching in their science departments. This commie lib stuff is getting out of hands. The idiots need a say!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

*Greenpeace’s Iconic ‘Rainbow Warrior’ Ship Chopped Up On A Third-World Beach, Sold For Scrap*
December 30th, 2018
_





The Greenpeace ship Rainbow Warrior leads a peaceful protest against a cargo of rejected plutonium fuel currently on route from Japan to Sellafield in the north of Britain, in Dublin Bay, Republic of Ireland September 1, 2002. The plutonium ships, Pacific Pintail and the Pacific Teal, are currently mid-south Atlantic and are expected to enter European waters in the first week of September. REUTERS/Paul McErlane.


*Greenpeace’s iconic “Rainbow Warrior” boat was disposed of in a way the group campaigned against for years.*
*Greenpeace regrets allowing its old vessel to be chopped up on a Bangladeshi beaching yard and sold for scrap.*
*The embarrassing news flew under the radar of major media outlets for weeks. *

Greenpeace quietly admitted in November one of its “Rainbow Warrior” boats was “scrapped on a beaching yard in Bangladesh” — a method it spent years campaigning against.

“We have made a mistake, one that we have tried to correct,” Greenpeace International, based in Amsterdam, admitted in mid-November, adding it allowed Rainbow Warrior II “to be scrapped on a beaching yard in Bangladesh, in a way that does not live up to the standards we set ourselves and campaigned with our allies to have adopted across the world.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

China and the Paris Accord
DECEMBER 31, 2018
Despite signing the Paris UN Climate Change Accords, China is still rapidly expanding greenhouse gas emissions.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/china_and_the_paris_accord.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

https://dailycaller.com/2018/12/31/climate-change-policy-protests/?utm_medium=push&utm_source=daily_caller&utm_campaign=push

*2018 SAW A GLOBAL REVOLT AGAINST CLIMATE CHANGE POLICIES*

I somewhat disagree.  I think people revolt every winter when they turn their heaters on and in the summer when the A/C's are pumpin'


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

Despite increasingly apocalyptic warnings from U.N. officials, 2018 has seen a number of high-profile defeats for policies aimed at fighting global warming. Politicians and voters pushed back at attempts to raise energy prices as part of the climate crusade.

It started in June with election of Ontario Premier Doug Ford. Ontario residents overwhelmingly voted Ford’s conservative coalition into power on a platform that included axing the Canadian province’s cap-and-trade program.

Ford said his first priority upon taking office would be to “cancel the Liberal cap-and-trade carbon tax.” Ford then joined a legal challenge led by Saskatchewan against Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s policy of a central government-imposed carbon tax on provinces that don’t have their own.

Carbon tax opponents called Trudeau’s plan an attempt to “use the new tax to further redistribute income, which will increase the costs of this tax to the economy.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

*NANCY PELOSI ANNOUNCES PLANS FOR A HOUSE ‘CLIMATE CRISIS’ COMMITTEE AFTER FLYING THOUSANDS OF MILES TO A HAWAIIAN RESORT*


*https://dailycaller.com/2018/12/28/nancy-pelosi-climate-crisis/?utm_medium=push&utm_source=daily_caller&utm_campaign=push*

*California Democratic Rep. Nancy Pelosi announced the creation of a House “climate crisis” committee.*
*Already far-left Democrats are expressing their discontent with Pelosi’s plan.*
*Pelosi announced the “climate crisis” committee after flying thousands of miles to Hawaii.*
House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi announced Friday that Democrats would create a Select Committee on the Climate Crisis in 2019, which will be headed by Florida Democratic Rep. Kathy Castor.

However, Pelosi’s announcement isn’t placating progressives in her party, such as New York Rep.-elect Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, who support “Green New Deal” legislation.

“This committee, if it turns out that the rumors about it are true, sound about as useful as a screen door on a submarine,” Ocasio-Cortez spokesman Corbin Trent, told The Hill.

“As it’s portrayed it’s going to be completely incapable of solving the greatest threat to human kind,” Trent said.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> And you know what else? Major universities are refusing to permit flat earth believers from teaching in their science departments. This commie lib stuff is getting out of hands. The idiots need a say!


*Do you ever think before you post......*

*Take a break, your " New " semester is coming up.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

US News
*‘Nuke the sun’! Bernie Sanders says nation needs to pretend climate change is a ‘military attack against the’ planet (and people have thoughts*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2019)

messy said:


> And you know what else? Major universities are refusing to permit flat earth believers from teaching in their science departments. This commie lib stuff is getting out of hands. The idiots need a say!


You can cite a source for your proclamation regarding these major universities....?
Way to step up for the idiots that need a say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

12 Debunked Climate Scares We Can Laugh at in 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

JANUARY 6, 2019
*California's El nino storms: worse than wildfires?*
By Chriss Street
California is being slammed by an El Niño storm train packing heavy rains and mountain snow that could generate massive flooding that could be more dangerous than wildfires.

Like rail freight cars slowly moving down a track at increasing speed, AccuWeather is forecasting that over five days, California will receive two to five-inch rainfall across lowlands and at least three feet of snow in the Sierra Nevada Mountains.

California suffered about 9,000 fires wildfires in 2017 and in 2018, which was somewhat below the state’s average. But the 1.5 million acres and 10,000 structures that were destroyed each year was substantially above prior periods. With a record $14 billion of California wildfire insurance losses recorded in 2017, catastrophe modeler _Risk Management Solutions_ estimates 2018 wildfire insurance losses of another $13 billion.

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration is predicting a 90 percent chance of an El Niño cyclical condition this Winter and 60 percent risk for Spring. Known for torrential rains and mass flooding, a 2016 January and February El Niño storm train, destroyed 22,500 structures and caused the worst beach erosion in 145 years.






California uses disinformation and every sleight-of-hand trick to justify drastically underfunding infrastructure spending to prevent a state insolvency. Despite horrific El Nino flooding in 2016, it is still California state policy that climate-change models unanimously project a growing risk of “mega-droughts” lasting for decades.

The American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE) awards California its booby prize as the worst state in the nation with $65 billion infrastructure investment deficit involving dams, waterways, airports, roads, bridges, seaports, and tunnel maintenance.


Despite ASCE’s “Infrastructure Report Card” awarding a “D” grade in 2013 for levees and flood control as California’s most neglected sector, the state failed to raise spending on dams. California did convince voters in 2014 to approve a $7.5 billion water bond that was advertised as funding five major dams. But this writer warned that Prop 1 was a “bait and switch” ruse to siphon off 75 percent of the proceeds for fish ecosystems.

When a similar El Nino storm train slammed into California in early 2017 and washed-away the 800-foot high Oroville Dam spillway, 220,000 people had to evacuate over the risk of imminent death from the collapse of America’s largest earthen dam. The 584-page Federal analysis of the near disaster found the state’s 1960s structure was poorly designed and that public risks were “exacerbated by inadequate repairs”

A Pacific Ocean high pressure ridge delayed the storm train from coming on shore, but AccuWeather is now warning that damage in Northern California from the low pressure storm system will be magnified by strong winds with frequent 40-60 mph gusts. As the storm saturates the ground, surging winds could increase risk of broad power outages.

California has been able to transfer much of the costs from its failure to build infrastructure onto American taxpayers by convincing presidents to declare damage the result of reimbursable national disasters. But President Trump threatened in November, at the height of the latest wildfires, to pull billions of dollars of federal payments if nothing is done by California to "remedy" the “gross mismanagement of the forests.”

Although the President eventually relented and declared California wildfires a national disaster, Trump shined a light on the fact that the federal government provides about 36 percent of State of all California spending, or over $100 billion in 2018.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Why Climate Change Isn't Science
DANIEL G. JONES
There must be a nonscientific reason for the "climate change" agenda. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/why_climate_change_isnt_science.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can cite a source for your proclamation regarding these major universities....?
> Way to step up for the idiots that need a say.


You need all the help you can get.


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why Climate Change Isn't Science
> DANIEL G. JONES
> There must be a nonscientific reason for the "climate change" agenda.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/why_climate_change_isnt_science.html


"...must be..."?  

Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

espola said:


> "...must be..."?
> 
> Sucker.


"...mu$t be..."? 

$ucker$


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "...mu$t be..."?
> 
> $ucker$


Except all the money is on the side of the deniers. It’s called energy companies. Your idiocy about financial matters is truly a wondrous sight to behold.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Except all the money is on the side of the deniers. It’s called energy companies. Your idiocy about financial matters is truly a wondrous sight to behold.


Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

__
_
Climate Change, Racial Justice and Some Inconvenient Truths

Posted at 9:36 am on January 13, 2019 by davenj1

_

_











(AP Photo/Thibault Camus)

Back in December, the Democratic darling du jour- Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez- in reference to her vaunted Green New Deal pie-in-the-sky said it was the next way to “establish economic, social, and racial justice in the United States of America.” Thenjiwe Harris of the Movement for Black Lives at the “People’s Climate March” in January 2018 had this observation: *“*There is no climate justice without racial justice.*” *As early as 2016, Greenpeace declared *“*Racial and environmental justice are fundamentally linked.”  These are great tag lines and slogans to link climate change to another thing near and dear to the wealth redistribution purveyors- racial justice.





However, this view runs into a brick wall when certain facts enter the equation.  Let us, for the sake of argument, assume that climate change is real and that it is manmade.  Mankind consists NOT just of the corporate white capitalists who seem to the bear the brunt of the Left’s rhetoric when it comes to climate change.  Targeting the West (the developed world) will accomplish nothing IF their real concern is climate change.

For example, in 2012 (and it has gotten worse since) China’s carbon emissions exceeded those of the United States AND the European Union combined!  The bulk of China’s energy needs comes from coal.  When they are not developing coal power plants domestically, they are building them throughout Africa.  When you throw in two other growing countries in terms of both population and their economies- Vietnam and India- the problem is made even worse.





By 2015, it was estimated by the Center for Global Development that 63% of the world’s carbon emissions were caused by non-developed nations, all of whom are non-white and many of whom are not capitalist.  That percentage is likely to increase in the coming decades.  State-driven industrialization- NOT white corporate capitalism- is driving the increase in carbon emissions.  It is not just carbon emissions, but pollution in general.  The World Economic Forum has determined that 90% of the plastic in the ocean originates in just ten rivers- eight in Asia and two in Africa- both hardly bastions of white capitalism.
_


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _
> Climate Change, Racial Justice and Some Inconvenient Truths
> 
> ...


Do you agree with the implication of this article that carbon emissions are the primary cause of global climate change?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need all the help you can get.


You're busy erasing all doubt...atta boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you agree with the implication of this article that carbon emissions are the primary cause of global climate change?


That is not what it said, but no I do not.


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is not what it said, but no I do not.


So what was this for then?  

"_For example, in 2012 (and it has gotten worse since) China’s carbon emissions exceeded those of the United States AND the European Union combined!"
_
And if you don't agree with the article, why did you post it without criticism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

espola said:


> So what was this for then?
> 
> "_For example, in 2012 (and it has gotten worse since) China’s carbon emissions exceeded those of the United States AND the European Union combined!"
> _
> And if you don't agree with the article, why did you post it without criticism?


All it says is that  China's carbon emissions exceed the us and Europe and it has gotten worse. Doesn't say that climate change is.


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All it says is that  China's carbon emissions exceed the us and Europe and it has gotten worse. Doesn't say that climate change is.


Since you find no reason to post the article, why did you do it?  Did your twitter puppet-master tell you it would make you look smarter than Izzy?


----------



## legend (Jan 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you find no reason to post the article, why did you do it?  Did your twitter puppet-master tell you it would make you look smarter than Izzy?


That's really funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you find no reason to post the article, why did you do it?  Did your twitter puppet-master tell you it would make you look smarter than Izzy?


Izzy likes people that are smarter than he is.  Can’t you tell?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

legend said:


> That's really funny.


Who is this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you find no reason to post the article, why did you do it?  Did your twitter puppet-master tell you it would make you look smarter than Izzy?


Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Tesla to cut workforce by 7 percent
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/tesla-to-cut-workforce-by-7-percent.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi06o6dxPffAhU0Ln0KHfM6CQ4Q0PADMAN6BAgCEBI&usg=AOvVaw0cDVy_7F2OVK_jg_cxXLhY


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

BREITBART




*SpaceX Picks Texas Border City Over Los Angeles to Build Mars Ship*
EmailTwitter






Jae C. Hong / Associated Press
17 Jan 2019176

3:06
*SpaceX, the space exploration firm founded by Tesla CEO Elon Musk, announced Wednesday it will build test versions of its Mars spaceship in South Texas and not at the Port of Los Angeles, a decision made to streamline operations, the Hawthorne, California-based company said in a statement.*

While the development of the Starship Hopper project will continue at their Los Angeles-area headquarters, prototypes will be constructed at the company’s Rio Grande Valley launch facility in Boca Chica near Brownsville, Texas. “We are building the Starship prototypes locally at our launch site in Texas, as their size makes them very difficult to transport,” said Musk.


This announcement came days after the aerospace company said it will lay off approximately 10 percent of its workforce of more than 6,000 employees. Breitbart News reported the layoffs came not long after SpaceX investors expressed concerns with one of Musk’s other recent pet projects, the Boring Company, makers of a futuristic tunnel system for self-driving cars. Reportedly, SpaceX has a six percent stake in the Boring Company but the SpaceX board never voted to invest funds into the tunnel maker


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 18, 2019)

legend said:


> That's really funny.


There you are loser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All it says is that  China's carbon emissions exceed the us and Europe and it has gotten worse. Doesn't say that climate change is.


You really are stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are stupid.


You are pretty good at reading between the lines.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

The media continue to indoctrinate and scare the public about climate change
JANUARY 19, 2019
I am getting weary watching the indoctrination of the public about humans, CO2, and fossil fuels causing catastrophic climate change/global warming. T...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/the_media_continue_to_indoctrinate_and_scare_the_public_about_climate_change_.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are stupid.


Your whiskers are just dripping with.


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The media continue to indoctrinate and scare the public about climate change
> JANUARY 19, 2019
> I am getting weary watching the indoctrination of the public about humans, CO2, and fossil fuels causing catastrophic climate change/global warming. T...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/the_media_continue_to_indoctrinate_and_scare_the_public_about_climate_change_.html


American Thinker is where writers go with stories that have been rejected by Breitbart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are pretty good at reading between the lines.


There is nothing difficult to reading you. Like with most t-suckers specifics and nuance go right past you . . . and the obvious goes well over your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is nothing difficult to reading you. Like with most t-suckers specifics and nuance go right past you . . . and the obvious goes well over your head.


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is nothing difficult to reading you. Like with most t-suckers specifics and nuance go right past you . . . and the obvious goes well over your head.


Like the number of votes the Russians stole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

espola said:


> American Thinker is where writers go with stories that have been rejected by Breitbart.


at least you’re reading.


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JANUARY 6, 2019
> *California's El nino storms: worse than wildfires?*
> By Chriss Street
> California is being slammed by an El Niño storm train packing heavy rains and mountain snow that could generate massive flooding that could be more dangerous than wildfires.
> ...






*( California has been able to transfer much of the costs from its failure to build infrastructure onto American taxpayers by convincing presidents to declare damage the result of reimbursable national disasters. But President Trump threatened in November, at the height of the latest wildfires, to pull billions of dollars of federal payments if nothing is done by California to "remedy" the “gross mismanagement of the forests.” )*

*Gov Jerry Brown screwed the California Citizens with his Financial shell
games over the years to protect the " Unions " and attempt to shore up
the insolvent pension plans here in California !!!!!!!!

This state is one major disaster away from Financial ruin !!!!

You can thank the over paid Federal, State and Local workers and the
BLOATED PENSION/HEALTH PLAN Promises that if really utilized
would collapse California....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *( California has been able to transfer much of the costs from its failure to build infrastructure onto American taxpayers by convincing presidents to declare damage the result of reimbursable national disasters. But President Trump threatened in November, at the height of the latest wildfires, to pull billions of dollars of federal payments if nothing is done by California to "remedy" the “gross mismanagement of the forests.” )*
> 
> *Gov Jerry Brown screwed the California Citizens with his Financial shell
> games over the years to protect the " Unions " and attempt to shore up
> ...


You are free to move to a state more of your liking . . . maybe Siberia.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are free to move to a state more of your liking . . . maybe Siberia.


Kinda like the ignore button.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda like the ignore button.


Ignoring the likes of you is akin to not talking to the shit-faced drunk at the end of the bar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Donald Trump has again confused weather with climate change, suggesting the US would benefit from “a little of that good old fashioned Global Warming right now” amid forecasts of snow and cold conditions.

Little more than two months since a similarly misleading conflation, the president tweeted: “Be careful and try staying in your house. Large parts of the Country are suffering from tremendous amounts of snow and near record setting cold.

“Amazing how big this system is. Wouldn’t be bad to have a little of that good old fashioned Global Warming right now!”

In November, Mr Trump conflated seasonal weather with climate change, suggesting chilly conditions meant global warming wasn’t real. 


“Brutal and Extended Cold Blast could shatter ALL RECORDS – Whatever happened to Global Warming?” he tweeted.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/donald-trump-twitter-climate-change-weather-global-warming-latest-a8737326.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignoring the likes of you is akin to not talking to the shit-faced drunk at the end of the bar.


Apparently not.  Kek!


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump has again confused weather with climate change, suggesting the US would benefit from “a little of that good old fashioned Global Warming right now” amid forecasts of snow and cold conditions.
> 
> Little more than two months since a similarly misleading conflation, the president tweeted: “Be careful and try staying in your house. Large parts of the Country are suffering from tremendous amounts of snow and near record setting cold.
> 
> ...


Remember Inhofe's snowballs?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Remember Inhofe's snowballs?


Remember Bloomberg's blocks of Ice?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Remember Inhofe's snowballs?


The t-sucker idiots in here fall for that kinda talk every time, every time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignoring the likes of you is akin to not talking to the shit-faced drunk at the end of the bar.


Promises Promises.
Did you and E have a fight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently not.  Kek!


He will tell you he is done with you but doesn't really follow through, just a tease with wet hair.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He will tell you he is done with you but doesn't really follow through, just a tease with wet hair.


Wet whiskers you mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

DC Think Tank Calls On NBC To Stop Blacking Out Climate Skeptics
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/22/climate-change-media-nbc&ved=2ahUKEwiQw4DMvoHgAhVJRKwKHXJbCXUQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw3_V_1H5TDx2dIMrM4eT2iO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

US News
*‘So much sciencing’! Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez gives entire world an exact expiration date ‘if we don’t address climate change’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*Experts Warn of Deaths from Global Warming as Frigid Weather Grips the Country*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Experts Warn of Deaths from Global Warming as Frigid Weather Grips the Country*


You are confusing "weather" and "climate", but then again you are always confused.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are confusing "weather" and "climate", but then again you are always confused.


His source is Breitbart, so what would one expect?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are confusing "weather" and "climate", but then again you are always confused.


Hard to keep up with all your convenient nuances.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to keep up with all your convenient nuances.


Calling that a "nuance" just further demonstrates your ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

"This is our world war 2"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "This is our world war 2"


AOC has bigger balls than whiskers.  Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> His source is Breitbart, so what would one expect?


A few weeks ago, the Fresh Face of the Democratic Party, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., gave one of the great defenses in the history of politics. Accused of fibbing and twisting facts to meet her radical agenda, Ocasio-Cortez explained, "I think that there's a lot of people more concerned about being precisely, factually and semantically correct than about being morally right." Her statement was widely derided. But it is indeed the mantra of today's politics. The narrative must be preserved at all costs -- even the cost of the truth.

Take, for example, Ocasio-Cortez's ridiculous statements this week on the state of modern America. She explained that her plan to radically restructure the American economy is necessitated by the fact that "the world is gonna end in 12 years if we don't address climate change." She added: "And your biggest issue is how are we gonna pay for it? And like, this is the war -- this is our World War II."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A few weeks ago, the Fresh Face of the Democratic Party, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., gave one of the great defenses in the history of politics. Accused of fibbing and twisting facts to meet her radical agenda, Ocasio-Cortez explained, "I think that there's a lot of people more concerned about being precisely, factually and semantically correct than about being morally right." Her statement was widely derided. But it is indeed the mantra of today's politics. The narrative must be preserved at all costs -- even the cost of the truth.
> 
> Take, for example, Ocasio-Cortez's ridiculous statements this week on the state of modern America. She explained that her plan to radically restructure the American economy is necessitated by the fact that "the world is gonna end in 12 years if we don't address climate change." She added: "And your biggest issue is how are we gonna pay for it? And like, this is the war -- this is our World War II."


We all better get busy.
Only twelve years left.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We all better get busy.
> Only twelve years left.


I see you are confusing gotcha right-wing spin with real reporting, like always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are confusing gotcha right-wing spin with real reporting, like always.


AOC has bigger balls than you Whiskers.  Just as dumb though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> AOC has bigger balls than you Whiskers.  Just as dumb though.


That's pretty harsh for you Brah.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's pretty harsh for you Brah.


You two must be a comedy routine. There can’t be two people this dumb who share the same joke views. It’s gotta be fake dumb. You work on taking basic info and turning it backwards and then putting it on a blog, correct? Like the movie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You two must be a comedy routine. There can’t be two people this dumb who share the same joke views. It’s gotta be fake dumb. You work on taking basic info and turning it backwards and then putting it on a blog, correct? Like the movie?


Nothing compared to Fries U!!  Kek!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You two must be a comedy routine. There can’t be two people this dumb who share the same joke views. It’s gotta be fake dumb. You work on taking basic info and turning it backwards and then putting it on a blog, correct? Like the movie?


That's hilarious coming from a guy who created a secong screen name to agree with his post...

Hmmm... maybe you already created a fourth screen name.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's hilarious coming from a guy who created a secong screen name to agree with his post...
> 
> Hmmm... maybe you already created a fourth screen name.


You think Joe and Iz are the same person? Hmmm, maybe...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You think Joe and Iz are the same person? Hmmm, maybe...


Fries U!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You think Joe and Iz are the same person? Hmmm, maybe...


Nice try Sunshine.... you're game is getting weaker. Maybe you should tag Legend and bring him in for a round.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

A tale of prosperity and fossil fuels in a far-off land
JANUARY 24, 2019
Once upon a time, there was a rich and prosperous country with a thriving fossil fuel industry.  It was the richest and most prosperous country on the...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/a_tale_of_prosperity_and_fossil_fuels_in_a_faroff_land.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Two decades of the 'hockey stick'
JANUARY 24, 2019
The "hockey-stick graph" still stands as a major tentpole for global warming.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/two_decades_of_the_hockey_stick.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

*Miami Beach Developer Dismisses Rising Sea Levels as 'Paranoia'...*


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Miami Beach Developer Dismisses Rising Sea Levels as 'Paranoia'...*


“In 20 or 30 years, someone is going to find a solution for this. Besides, by that time, I’ll be dead, so what does it matter?”


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Miami Beach Developer Dismisses Rising Sea Levels as 'Paranoia'...*


Perfect. Trump, Miami Beach developers and the Trumpies on here. What do they all have in common?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Perfect. Trump, Miami Beach developers and the Trumpies on here. What do they all have in common?


They see your gullability.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A tale of prosperity and fossil fuels in a far-off land
> JANUARY 24, 2019
> Once upon a time, there was a rich and prosperous country with a thriving fossil fuel industry.  It was the richest and most prosperous country on the...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/a_tale_of_prosperity_and_fossil_fuels_in_a_faroff_land.html


Venezuela!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

*CORTEZ COUNTDOWN CLOCK*
*Time Left Until End of the World*
11 years 361 days 12 hours 46 minutes 39 seconds


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Perfect. Trump, Miami Beach developers and the Trumpies on here. What do they all have in common?




*WE all agree you're full of ......*

*




*

*Just like your Hero Al " Jabba The Hutt " Gore.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

*Delingpole: NewsGuard Attacks My Climate Coverage, Fails*



_





AFP PHOTO/Jewel Samad
JAMES DELINGPOLE 25 Jan 2019 
*Thank you, thank you, thank you, NewsGuard, for treating all your new subscribers — both of them! — to one of the cleverest, truest things I ever wrote about climate change.*
NewsGuard quotes me as saying (in the course of its danger warning to readers thinking of flirting with Breitbart News):


“When amateurs on a blog know more about science than the guys on multi-million dollar grants at U.S. academic institutions informing global energy and environment policy, you know that the time has come to drain the swamp,” Delingpole wrote.

And it presents it as though this were a bad thing to have written.

But I stand by every word. It’s the kind of thing that makes me go: “God, I wish I’d written that — No, wait. I did!”

Why? Because apart from being demonstrably true, it captures so perfectly the reason why I became something of a climate change specialist in the first place.


It wasn’t — let me assure you — because I found myself suddenly captivated by the how-many-angels-can-dance-on-the-head-of-a-pin debate in certain scientific ghettos as to the extent to which tiny increases in the otherwise harmless trace gas we exhale every few seconds and that we use in greenhouses to help plants grow faster are warming the planet at a catastrophic and unprecedented rate.

No, much simpler than that, it appealed to my most basic journalistic instincts: here was a story which most of the mainstream media was covering extremely, embarrassingly badly; where the facts were almost diametrically opposite to the breast-beating, hysterical, junk science narrative presented at outlets like the BBC, CNN, and the New York Times; where there was so much low-hanging fruit, so many examples every day of greed, corruption, stupidity, mendacity, and incompetence on the most epic scale — all of it costing us taxpayers a fortune, making the world a more miserable place to live in and — the biggest joke of all — actually harming the planet in the process.

How could any journalist resist an opportunity like that?

So this is one of the things I now do for Breitbart News: I report the truth about climate change — and about the vast money-grubbing industry built around it.


And now, rather than demonstrate where I’ve got my facts wrong (which it can’t do), NewsGuard has instead resorted to the desperate rhetorical fallacy known as the Appeal to Authority.

It says:

Fact-checking organizations have found Delingpole repeatedly misstates climate science and its conclusions.

Yes. Dur. Of course, they have! “Fact-checking organizations” are very much part of the groupthink-driven liberal Establishment I criticize in my articles. (As are: virtually the entirety of academe; schools; publishers; Hollywood; the mainstream media; the United Nations; the corporations; the big law firms; the European Union … I could, of course, go on and on).

They’re part of the so-called “Consensus” on global warming. And what I do, every few days, much to their annoyance, is provide compelling evidence as to why they are wrong.


For some random reason, NewsGuard’s desperate intern top team of forensic experts has chosen to focus on a story I wrote in February of last year:

In a February 2018 story with the headline “Delingpole: NOAA Caught Adjusting Big Freeze Out Of Existence,” Delingpole repeated a claim he has made frequently – that climate scientists have “adjusted past temperatures to look colder than they were and recent temperatures to look warmer than they were” and said the adjustments are “well beyond the regions of error margins or innocent mistakes and deep into the realm of fiction and political propaganda.”

Climatefeedback.org, a fact-checking site that uses researchers to review the media’s treatment of climate change research, found the claim misleading, noting that “some scientifically necessary data adjustments in some places do have the effect of producing a stronger warming trend than would be seen without adjustments, but others do the opposite. Together, these adjustment actually reduce the overall global warming trend.”

Rather churlishly, they don’t include a link — so here it is.

It’s one of many stories I’ve written in a similar vein, largely because it’s just about the biggest ongoing scandal of all in the climate change industry: the way that tax-payer funded institutions like NASA and NOAA are cooking the books — adjusting the raw temperature data in both the past and present in order to suit their alarmist agenda.

That isn’t science — that’s politics. And it gives the lie to the notion endlessly promulgated by alarmists that the science is settled. If the science really were settled — so true, so observably the case beyond all reasonable doubt — then there would be no need to exaggerate the evidence, would there?


As for their claim that those data adjustments are justifiable: don’t believe a word. In almost every case, these dodgy gatekeepers of the temperature datasets have cooled past temperatures and warmed more recent ones (notably the Big Freeze that racked the U.S. in the winter of 2017/18) in order to create a more dramatic looking warming curve. And they’ve never plausibly justified these amendments. If the Urban Heat Island effect is causing weather stations to give false data — then it is present-day temperatures that should be adjusted downwards and past temperatures upwards, not the other way round.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

'Leaving on a jet plane' to and from Davos
JANUARY 25, 2019
...but we do know when they'll be back again.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/leaving_on_a_jet_plane_to_and_from_davos.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'Leaving on a jet plane' to and from Davos
> JANUARY 25, 2019
> ...but we do know when they'll be back again.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/leaving_on_a_jet_plane_to_and_from_davos.html


How about a teleconference?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about a teleconference?


How would they spend other people's money that way?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

_Saved by Pseudo-renewable Energy?
Paul Driessen | January 26, 2019

 










So climate alarmists intend to carbon-tax, legislate and regulate our energy, factories, livelihoods, living standards, liberties and lives to the max. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s Green New Deal would eliminate and replace US fossil fuels by 2030. It’s an unprecedented economic and political power grab.


We went to war with King George over far less serious abuses and usurpations. And yet today we seem to have few Patrick Henrys or other stalwart, principled leaders willing to defy this insanity.

Those accusing someone of a crime must prove his guilt; the accused need not prove his innocence. But not only are alarmists bringing what amount to criminal charges against fossil fuels; wiping out the fuels that provide over 80% of our energy would bring widespread chaos, poverty, misery, disease and death.

As I said just days ago, those who claim fossil fuels and greenhouse gases are causing dangerous global warming and climate change must have the burden of proving their case. Not with allegations, computer models, headlines, mob rule and demands for instant sentencing. With solid, irrefutable evidence.

Those who intend to use climate change accusations to disrupt and destroy modern energy systems and industrialized economies likewise have the burden of proving that wind, solar and biofuel energy can actually replace fossil fuels. That they are actually clean, green, renewable and sustainable.

Thus far, they have offered no real-world evidence whatsoever. And there is no way they can do so.

Fossil fuels are compact and dense. Small land and raw material impacts provide bountiful, affordable, reliable energy. America and the world have enough of these fuels to last at least a century at current rates of consumption – by which time human ingenuity will doubtless provide workable alternatives.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _Saved by Pseudo-renewable Energy?
> Paul Driessen | January 26, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


If AOC wants to be taken seriously perhaps she should go cold turkey on Fossil fuels with the rest of the alarmist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*GLOBAL WARMING.*






CHICAGO COLDEST EVER?
_FROSTBITE IN 5 MINS!_
-50° WIND CHILL MINNEAPOLIS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*75% Of USA To Freeze...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *75% Of USA To Freeze...*


Alternative Fuels to the Rescue!! Kek!


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *75% Of USA To Freeze...*


Select Product -> Departure from Normal Temperature
Daily Maps -> Last 7 days
Select a Region -> United States

https://hprcc.unl.edu/maps.php?map=ACISClimateMaps


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

*What is the difference between weather and climate?*
Weather is the day-to-day state of the atmosphere, and its short-term variation in minutes to weeks. People generally think of weather as the combination of temperature, humidity, precipitation, cloudiness, visibility, and wind. We talk about changes in weather in terms of the near future: "How hot is it right now?" "What will it be like today?" and "Will we get a snowstorm this week?"

*Climate* is the weather of a place averaged over a period of time, often 30 years. Climate information includes the statistical weather information that tells us about the normal weather, as well as the range of weather extremes for a location.

We talk about climate change in terms of years, decades, and centuries. Scientists study climate to look for trends or cycles of variability, such as the changes in wind patterns, ocean surface temperatures and precipitation over the equatorial Pacific that result in El Niño and La Niña, and also to place cycles or other phenomena into the bigger picture of possible longer term or more permanent climate changes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Here, this is for the t-suckers who have trouble with simple analysis.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

All talk no action.  When are you alarmist going to get off the fossil fuel teet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All talk no action.  When are you alarmist going to get off the fossil fuel teet?


Never, that is the liberal way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All talk no action.  When are you alarmist going to get off the fossil fuel teet?


When are you going to explain why the "Climate change" issue is such a huge deal for you? . . . besides fossil fuel sources telling you to make it so. Do you think it will effect your pocketbook? Your safety? Or is it just more "Us vs Them" mentality? Like one of your favorite fixations, "How many votes did the Russians change?", how much do you see the environment changed by man's hand, and is that acceptable? Once again, as in years past when I asked the same questions, I won't hold my breath waiting for an answer, nor will I expect a reasoned well thought out answer at that. But again, at least I tried.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When are you going to explain why the "Climate change" issue is such a huge deal for you? . . . besides fossil fuel sources telling you to make it so. Do you think it will effect your pocketbook? Your safety? Or is it just more "Us vs Them" mentality? Like one of your favorite fixations, "How many votes did the Russians change?", how much do you see the environment changed by man's hand, and is that acceptable? Once again, as in years past when I asked the same questions, I won't hold my breath waiting for an answer, nor will I expect a reasoned well thought out answer at that. But again, at least I tried.


Just tell me you’re not an AOC disciple and we are good.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *GLOBAL WARMING.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Global"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never, that is the liberal way.


My brother in law in NZ walks the talk.  Converted both his cars to veggie oil and goes to local restaurants to get their left over oil.  Whiskers et al just talk about helping the environment.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My brother in law in NZ walks the talk.  Converted both his cars to veggie oil and goes to local restaurants to get their left over oil.  Whiskers et al just talk about helping the environment.


Anyone who buys gasoline with ethanol mix is at least taking baby steps.  I believe that is almost all gasoline sold as motor fuel in California.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Anyone who buys gasoline with ethanol mix is at least taking baby steps.  I believe that is almost all gasoline sold as motor fuel in California.


That’s what you believe?  So what’s the problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> "Global"?


Global.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My brother in law in NZ walks the talk.  Converted both his cars to veggie oil and goes to local restaurants to get their left over oil.  Whiskers et al just talk about helping the environment.


Carbon dioxide of the mouth.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Carbon dioxide of the mouth.


Carbon dioxide exhalations from humans are not usually sourced from fossil fuels (unless you like that sort of thing).


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>



*Al Gore photo op.....that helped him rip off more small Countries than any*
*Democrat will ever know.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Carbon dioxide exhalations from humans are not usually sourced from fossil fuels (unless you like that sort of thing).


Make up your mind, usually or not?


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Carbon dioxide exhalations from humans are not usually sourced from fossil fuels (unless you like that sort of thing).



*Methane you fool......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2019)

*As a deep freeze grips the US, Chicago will be colder than parts of Antarctica*
By Holly Yan and Christina Maxouris, CNN
Updated 4:05 PM ET, Tue January 29, 2019

(CNN)
Millions of Americans grappling with this week's deep freeze would be better off warming up in parts of Antarctica.
A mammoth blast of frigid air sweeping through the Midwest is headed toward the East, on track to shatter dozens of records along the way.
"The coldest air in a generation is sinking south, with below-zero temperatures already in the Upper Midwest," CNN meteorologist Dave Hennen said Tuesday. "And the worst yet to come."

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/29/weather/winter-weather-tuesday-wxc/index.html


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *As a deep freeze grips the US, Chicago will be colder than parts of Antarctica*
> By Holly Yan and Christina Maxouris, CNN
> Updated 4:05 PM ET, Tue January 29, 2019
> 
> ...


It's summer right now in Antarctica.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> It's summer right now in Antarctica.


Tell that to the folks in Chicago...
40 below zero...grab the beach gear!


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell that to the folks in Chicago...
> 40 below zero...grab the beach gear!


This is an annual event where I grew up - usually held on Jan 1, if the ice is thick enough --



One year, there were two families who lived in adjacent lakefront houses who challenged each other to be the last swimmers of the season.  They eventually declared a truce when it got to be too much trouble to clear the ice before the daily swim.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> It's summer right now in Antarctica.


*Those stolen Dimple Balls belong Summer else than your residence.....*
*Ya Thief.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell that to the folks in Chicago...
> 40 below zero...grab the beach gear!


You do revel in your ignorance. You stick to your guns no matter the amount of evidence to the contrary, bravo numbskull, bravo!

https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/coralreef-climate.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When are you going to explain why the "Climate change" issue is such a huge deal for you? . . . besides fossil fuel sources telling you to make it so. Do you think it will effect your pocketbook? Your safety? Or is it just more "Us vs Them" mentality? Like one of your favorite fixations, "How many votes did the Russians change?", how much do you see the environment changed by man's hand, and is that acceptable? Once again, as in years past when I asked the same questions, I won't hold my breath waiting for an answer, nor will I expect a reasoned well thought out answer at that. But again, at least I tried.


You saying that you've asked a question before and are still waiting for an answer is laughable...

You are one the best on this forum of evading questions that make you look bad. At least you're good at more then just drinking.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do revel in your ignorance. You stick to your guns no matter the amount of evidence to the contrary, bravo numbskull, bravo!
> 
> https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/coralreef-climate.html


*Go collect some Democrat discarded plastic from the Ocean.......*
*That Chinese debris from Piglosi Container ships that's making a*
*swirling mess in the center of the Pacific Rim....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Carbon dioxide exhalations from humans are not usually sourced from fossil fuels (unless you like that sort of thing).


Where are carbon dioxide exhalations sourced from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> It's summer right now in Antarctica.


Hence the article:

Millions of Americans grappling with this week's deep freeze would be better off warming up in parts of Antarctica.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Summery 20 below in Antartica


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where are carbon dioxide exhalations sourced from?


The only carbon that goes into the body is food and drink, all of which (in my diet, at least) has animal or vegetable origins.  I don't eat fossils.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> The only carbon that goes into the body is food and drink, all of which (in my diet, at least) has animal or vegetable origins.  I don't eat fossils.


But you do eat.  And without fossils, you don’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you do eat.  And without fossils, you don’t.


Has it always been that way?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has it always been that way?


Yes


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you do eat.  And without fossils, you don’t.


My father grew up on a farm with no electric power or motor vehicles.  They did quite well from the products of the farm (milk, maple sugar, apples, etc) supplemented by the day wages my grandfather and his horses earned working in the woods up on the ridges.  Also available in that unpowered valley were jobs in several water-powered mills, producing things like board and beam lumber, shingles, starch, marble, and talcum.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes


Ignoramus.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Perfect. Trump, Miami Beach developers and the Trumpies on here. What do they all have in common?


Are you truly concerned about Global Warming/  Climate Change or is this an act for you?


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you truly concerned about Global Warming/  Climate Change or is this an act for you?


Are you truly ignorant of climate change issues or is this just an act for you?


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you truly concerned about Global Warming/  Climate Change or is this an act for you?


Only idiots don’t acknowledge the fact of man-made climate change. I support all nations’ measures to combat it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Only idiots don’t acknowledge the fact of man-made climate change. I support all nations’ measures to combat it.


Even China, India and Mexico?
How many cars and houses do you own?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you truly ignorant of climate change issues or is this just an act for you?


MAGA: EIA forecasts US as energy-exporter for next three decades
JANUARY 30, 2019
U.S. liquid natural gas exports are breaking all records. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/maga_eia_forecasts_us_energy_exporter_for_next_three_decades.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Can You Be a 'Scientist' but Reject the Scientific Method?
JONATHON MOSELEY
The average person doesn't believe that humans are or are capable of changing the Earth's climate. People have lost trust in "experts" across the boar...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/can_you_be_a_scientist_but_reject_the_scientific_method.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*Hollywood Melts After Trump Mocks Global Warming*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Media
*‘Don’t spit your coffee out’! Bill Nye previews climate change apocalypse in North America (and people have thoughts)*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Green New Deal cheerleader Michael Bloomberg was asked about his personal CO2 footprint...he talked about Cheez-It crackers instead


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do revel in your ignorance. You stick to your guns no matter the amount of evidence to the contrary, bravo numbskull, bravo!
> 
> https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/coralreef-climate.html


Coral reefs and a polar freeze in Chicago? 
Interesting...you calling anyone ignorant is just more fodder for ridicule.
Please continue erasing all doubt.


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Coral reefs and a polar freeze in Chicago?
> Interesting...you calling anyone ignorant is just more fodder for ridicule.
> Please continue erasing all doubt.


A guy links a paper from scientists who work for the US Commerce Department and he gets ridiculed for it?
Being on this blog is so informative to me because I don’t hang out with idiots, but there are so many of you out there.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> A guy links a paper from scientists who work for the US Commerce Department and he gets ridiculed for it?
> Being on this blog is so informative to me because I don’t hang out with idiots, but there are so many of you out there.


Had your doppelganger simply linked a paper regarding the coral reefs - no ridicule..
He rudely responded, interrupting a conversation regarding freezing temperatures in Chicago and then linked his article.
You do see the difference, right?
You, like your twin, calling anyone an idiot is just more fodder for ridicule...you pompous ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Had your doppelganger simply linked a paper regarding the coral reefs - no ridicule..
> He rudely responded, interrupting a conversation regarding freezing temperatures in Chicago and then linked his article.
> You do see the difference, right?
> You, like your twin, calling anyone an idiot is just more fodder for ridicule...you pompous ass.


It's just the vulgar pride of the intellectuals speaking.


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Had your doppelganger simply linked a paper regarding the coral reefs - no ridicule..
> He rudely responded, interrupting a conversation regarding freezing temperatures in Chicago and then linked his article.
> You do see the difference, right?
> You, like your twin, calling anyone an idiot is just more fodder for ridicule...you pompous ass.


I do see the difference. Maybe I stepped in out of context.
But still...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Only idiots don’t acknowledge the fact of man-made climate change. I support all nations’ measures to combat it.


How many homes do you own again?

Just a simple answer will do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Coral reefs and a polar freeze in Chicago?
> Interesting...you calling anyone ignorant is just more fodder for ridicule.
> Please continue erasing all doubt.


Erasing? What's left to erase...


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How many homes do you own again?
> 
> Just a simple answer will do.


*He owns ONE over encumbered home that is stressing him daily......*

*Just a thought ....is " Messy " Financial also CPL ...*

*At least he's involved with his offspring's sports functions instead of hanging*
*out at night clubs.....*


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How many homes do you own again?
> 
> Just a simple answer will do.


2 homes that I don’t rent out,  1 rental house.
I always leave out the rental house because I don’t want Iz to get my non-income-.producing assets confused with the income-producing house.


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Remember to look around. Your common sense should tell you that people are richer than ever. It’s astonishing how all the wealth has gone to the top. I’m nothing and I have 3 houses. And you blame immigrants?
Oil companies, insurance companies, chemical companies, healthcare companies...all kicking ass for their execs and shareholders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Remember to look around. Your common sense should tell you that people are richer than ever. It’s astonishing how all the wealth has gone to the top. I’m nothing and I have 3 houses. And you blame immigrants?
> Oil companies, insurance companies, chemical companies, healthcare companies...all kicking ass for their execs and shareholders.


Gotta love capitalism.
Why do you think it's called the American dream and not the Venezuelan dream?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> 2 homes that I don’t rent out,  1 rental house.
> I always leave out the rental house because I don’t want Iz to get my non-income-.producing assets confused with the income-producing house.


So I take it you have Solar power and water on all three?


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So I take it you have Solar power and water on all three?


Only on one. But one is barely used and one is only used 3-4 days per week. 
My habits have nothing to do with the fact of climate change.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Only on one. But one is barely used and one is only used 3-4 days per week.
> My habits have nothing to do with the fact of climate change.


Your habits have nothing to do with climate change yet you support the AGW theory that is based on an  individuals habits. I call that being a hypocrite . Does Legend know about this?


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your habits have nothing to do with climate change yet you support the AGW theory that is based on an  individuals habits. I call that being a hypocrite . Does Legend know about this?


Call me whatever you want. That doesn’t change the fact of climate change.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

espola said:


> My father grew up on a farm with no electric power or motor vehicles.  They did quite well from the products of the farm (milk, maple sugar, apples, etc) supplemented by the day wages my grandfather and his horses earned working in the woods up on the ridges.  Also available in that unpowered valley were jobs in several water-powered mills, producing things like board and beam lumber, shingles, starch, marble, and talcum.


Tough life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


For yours and whiskers whole life, Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you truly concerned about Global Warming/  Climate Change or is this an act for you?


A passionate act amidst his daily fossil consumption.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Call me whatever you want. That doesn’t change the fact of climate change.


Who said it does? You're just a paranoid hypocrite who believes his actions has no affect on the climate but believes in AGW. Typical lib...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you truly ignorant of climate change issues or is this just an act for you?


Be the change you wish to see in the world.—Mahatma


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Who said it does? You're just a paranoid hypocrite who believes his actions has no affect on the climate but believes in AGW. Typical lib...


Why you mad, bruh? 
All of our actions have effect on climate change, as I understand it.
Civilized nations take steps to combat it.
Our president is not civilized. He is a babboon...and a developer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Why you mad, bruh?
> All of our actions have effect on climate change, as I understand it.
> Civilized nations take steps to combat it.
> Our president is not civilized. He is a babboon...and a developer.


Nice try Alice. You're backpeddling now. You already posted that your habits have nothing to do with Climate Change. Do you ever get tired of being owned on the forum? Is that why you created your other screen name? Maybe Legend can log in and like your post...


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try Alice. You're backpeddling now. You already posted that your habits have nothing to do with Climate Change. Do you ever get tired of being owned on the forum? Is that why you created your other screen name? Maybe Legend can log in and like your post...


Liar.


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try Alice. You're backpeddling now. You already posted that your habits have nothing to do with Climate Change. Do you ever get tired of being owned on the forum? Is that why you created your other screen name? Maybe Legend can log in and like your post...


The word you’re looking for is “backpedaling.” Are you mad because I use air conditioning and a gas-powered automobile and I accept the fact of climate change? Got it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

.[/QUOTE]


messy said:


> The word you’re looking for is “backpedaling.” Are you mad because I use air conditioning and a gas-powered automobile and I accept the fact of climate change? Got it.


Nice edit job. Good to see you know how to use it.

You're the paranoid guy with multiple screen names who can't keep track of what he post so he has to go back and edit his post... nice try Sunshine. Fall in line with all the other hypocritical libs on here... LOL!!!


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> .


Nice edit job. Good to see you know how to use it.

You're the paranoid guy with multiple screen names who can't keep track of what he post so he has to go back and edit his post... nice try Sunshine. Fall in line with all the other hypocritical libs on here... LOL!!![/QUOTE]
So you don’t believe in the fact of man-made climate change? Then you’re an idiot. But you knew that already.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

Legend.. is that you? How cute.


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you don’t believe in the fact of man-made climate change? Then you’re an idiot. But you knew that already.


Legend.. is that you? How cute.[/QUOTE]
Idiot? Is that you? You wanna check with “your family?” They know. How many homes do you own, that you bought with your own money that you worked for?


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Legend.. is that you? How cute.


Idiot? Is that you? You wanna check with “your family?” They know. How many homes do you own, that you bought with your own money that you worked for?[/QUOTE]
Multi? Cat got your tongue? Are you being a good environmentalist?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
Idiot? Is that you? You wanna check with “your family?” They know. How many homes do you own, that you bought with your own money that you worked for?[/QUOTE]
LOL!!! You are a caracture..

At least try to be original Mr. multiple screen name guy. You're just embarrassing yourself at this point.

A lib, who says his habits has no bearing on Climate Change,  who believes in AGW, who owns three homes two without Solar power, who calls others for not believing like he does and yet his own actions contradict his own words, who creates multiple screen names so he can like his own post. You just can't make this stuff up... priceless!!


You can always make another screen name and start over.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Idiot? Is that you? You wanna check with “your family?” They know. How many homes do you own, that you bought with your own money that you worked for?


Multi? Cat got your tongue? Are you being a good environmentalist?[/QUOTE]

He disappears whenever he gets caught exhibiting his true character hoping everyone will forget what an asshole he is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Only idiots don’t acknowledge the fact of man-made climate change. I support all nations’ measures to combat it.


Lip service


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
Multi? Cat got your tongue? Are you being a good environmentalist?[/QUOTE]

If you paid attention you would already know that I have Solar, no grass, recycle and my next family vehicle will be a hybrid. But that would be too much to ask of you...to pay attention. It must be those multiple screen mames.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lip service


Hilarious ... the dude is all talk. Believes in AGW but doesn't think his habits have an impact on the environment... just yours and mine. What a tool!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Multi? Cat got your tongue? Are you being a good environmentalist?


He disappears whenever he gets caught exhibiting his true character hoping everyone will forget what an asshole he is.[/QUOTE]
Why doesn't it work when you do it?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2019)

espola said:


> My father grew up on a farm with no electric power or motor vehicles.  They did quite well from the products of the farm (milk, maple sugar, apples, etc) supplemented by the day wages my grandfather and his horses earned working in the woods up on the ridges.  Also available in that unpowered valley were jobs in several water-powered mills, producing things like board and beam lumber, shingles, starch, marble, and talcum.


I forgot to mention that the water came from a spring up on the hill, and fuel for the two woodstoves and the maple sugar shack all came from the farm's woodlot.  Their fossil fuel consumption was limited to some kerosene lamps, when they were not using candles.  Somewhere along there came a telephone line up the valley, and then electricity in 1947.  Those were all powered by hydroelectric plants on the Mad and Winooski Rivers.  That allowed them to put the kerosene lamps in the attic. 

By the time I was old enough to remember, they had a pickup truck and a chainsaw, but the horses still did all the farm work.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

Quick @messy and @legend create another screen name!


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi? Cat got your tongue? Are you being a good environmentalist?[/QUOTE]

If you paid attention you would already know that I have Solar, no grass, recycle and my next family vehicle will be a hybrid. But that would be too much to ask of you...to pay attention. It must be those multiple screen mames.[/QUOTE]
So what are you so pissed about? I have no grass in 2 of the houses, my wife has a hybrid, one house has fantastic solar and of course we recycle. 
There’s man-made climate change. It’s not a debate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi? Cat got your tongue? Are you being a good environmentalist?[/QUOTE]

If you paid attention you would already know that I have Solar, no grass, recycle and my next family vehicle will be a hybrid. But that would be too much to ask of you...to pay attention. It must be those multiple screen mames.[/QUOTE]
That's impossible, libs are the only people who care about our environment.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's impossible, libs are the only people who care about our environment.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s man-made climate change. It’s not a debate.


And yet you believe your actions have nothing to do with it?! You're a joke ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Quick @messy and @legend create another screen name!


The multi millionaire/multi house owning hypocrite can't even keep 2 names straight let alone 3.


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice edit job. Good to see you know how to use it.
> 
> You're the paranoid guy with multiple screen names who can't keep track of what he post so he has to go back and edit his post... nice try Sunshine. Fall in line with all the other hypocritical libs on here... LOL!!!


So you don’t believe in the fact of man-made climate change?
*You're not a very educated soul are you, what's with the word " Believe "....*

Then you’re an idiot.
*Au Contraire ...." Messy " Financial...you've just reinforced what we knew of you.*

But you knew that already.
*We knew it of you.....*

[/QUOTE]

*So let's hypothesize for awhile.....*

*If you refer to it as " Man made Climate Change " doesn't that imply that man is*
*capable of Terra forming his home planet ?*
*First by accident, second by deliberate action...*
*According to YOU and other GW/CC Religion followers we can reverse this " Man made Climate Change "....*
*If that is true.....then man is truly capable of controlled Terra forming.....*
*If that is true then that means we can Terra form other planets....*
*The recipe for Terra forming Mars is to do exactly what you lunatics are accusing man*
*of doing here.....Hmmmmm.*
*Is man here on Earth using our planet as a petri dish to " Test " these practices first hand then*
*apply the results to Mars.....Hmmmmmmm....*
*Gee " Messy " Financial I hope you don't lock up on the hypothesis I have just put forward....*
*If you have a problem with comprehension of the subject matter I suggest you consult*
*NASA and other sources to help you with the " Hypothesis " I just presented you with....*

*Or is it more than just a Hypothesis.....you might just want to do some educational research.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Quick @messy and @legend create another screen name!


So does this mean that Legend likes the post or dislikes the post? LOL!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Green New Deal cheerleader Michael Bloomberg was asked about his personal CO2 footprint...he talked about Cheez-It crackers instead


The ice block shipper?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> A guy links a paper from scientists who work for the US Commerce Department and he gets ridiculed for it?
> Being on this blog is so informative to me because I don’t hang out with idiots, but there are so many of you out there.


You tell’um finance boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um finance boy.


The US gubment would never lie.



NASA Exposed in ‘Massive’ New Climate Data Fraud
*NASA Exposed in ‘Massive’ New Climate Data Fraud*

Published on November 24, 2015
Written by P Gosselin, notrickszone.com



by P Gosselin, notrickszone.com

Veteran award-winning journalist Günter Ederer reports of a shocking new global warming data fraud in NASA’s global temperature data series, as relied on by the UN and government climate scientists.  The data has been carefully analysed by a respected data computation expert Professor Dr. Friedrich Karl Ewert and is being made publicly available for independent verification.

Professor Ewert’s findings seem to show NASA has intentionally and systematically rigged the official government record of global temperatures to show recent global warming where none would exist without the upwards ‘revisions.’

The astonishing results are now available online to the public.  P Gosselin of notrickzone.com reports:

Ederer reports not long ago retired geologist and data computation expert Professor Dr. Friedrich Karl Ewert began looking at the data behind the global warming claims, and especially the datasets of NASA’s Goddard Institute of Space Studies (GISS).

Ewert painstakingly examined and tabulated the reams of archived data from 1153 stations that go back to 1881 – which NASA has publicly available – data that the UN IPCC uses to base its conclusion that man is heating the Earth’s atmosphere through the burning of fossil fuels. According to Ederer, what Professor Ewert found is “unbelievable”:

_From the publicly available data, Ewert made an unbelievable discovery: Between the years 2010 and 2012 the data measured since 1881 were altered so that they showed a significant warming, especially after 1950. […] A comparison of the data from 2010 with the data of 2012 shows that NASA-GISS had altered its own datasets so that especially after WWII a clear warming appears – although it never existed.”_

Ederer writes that Ewert particularly found alterations at stations in the Arctic. Professor Ewert randomly selected 120 stations from all over the world and compared the 2010 archived data to the 2012 data and found that they had been tampered to produce warming.

The old data showed regular cycles of warming and cooling over the period, even as atmospheric CO2 concentration rose from 0.03% to 0.04%. According to the original NASA datasets, Ederer writes, the mean global temperature cooled from 13.8°C in 1881 to 12.9°C in 1895. Then it rose to 14.3°C by 1905 and fell back under 12.9°C by 1920, rose to 13.9°C by 1930, fell to 13° by 1975 before rising to 14°C by 2000. By 2010 the temperature fell back to 13.2°C.

But then came the “massive” altering of data, which also altered the entire overall trend for the period. According to journalist Ederer, Ewert uncovered 10 different methods NASA used to alter the data. The 6 most often used methods were:

• Reducing the annual mean in the early phase.
• Reducing the high values in the first warming phase.
• Increasing individual values during the second warming phase.
• Suppression of the second cooling phase starting in 1995.
• Shortening the early decades of the datasets.
• With the long-term datasets, even the first century was shortened.


The methods were employed for stations such as Darwin, Australia and Palma de Mallorca, for example, where cooling trends were suddenly transformed into warming.

Ewert (pictured) then discovered that NASA having altered the datasets once in March 2012 was not enough.  Alterations were made again in August 2012, and yet again in December 2012. For Palma de Majorca: “_Now because of the new datasets it has gotten even warmer. Now they show a warming of +0.01202°C per year_.”

*Using earlier NASA data, globe is in fact cooling*

The veteran German journalist Ederer writes that the media reports of ongoing global warming are in fact not based on reality at all, but rather on “_the constantly altered temperatures of the earlier decades_.” Ederer adds:

_Thus the issue of man-made global warming has taken on a whole new meaning: Yes, it is always man-made if the data are adjusted to fit the theory. The meticulous work by Ewert has predecessors, and fits a series of scandals and contradictions that are simply being ignored by the political supporters of man-made climate change.”_

Ederer also brings up the analysis by American meteorologists Joseph D’Aleo and Anthony Watts who examined 6000 NASA measurement stations and found an abundance of measurement irregularities stemming in large part from serious siting issues. According to Ederer the findings by Professor Ewert are in close agreement with those of Watts and D’Aleo.

Ederer writes of the overall findings by Professor Ewert:

_Using the NASA data from 2010 the surface temperature globally from 1940 until today has fallen by 1.110°C, and since 2000 it has fallen 0.4223°C […]. The cooling has hit every continent except for Australia, which warmed by 0.6339°C since 2000. The figures for Europe: From 1940 to 2010, using the data from 2010, there was a cooling of 0.5465°C and a cooling of 0.3739°C since 2000.”_

Ederer summarizes that in view of the magnitude of the scandal, one would think that there would be in investigation. Yet he does not believe this will be the case because the global warming has turned into a trillion-dollar industry and that that too much is tied to it


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hilarious ... the dude is all talk. Believes in AGW but doesn't think his habits have an impact on the environment... just yours and mine. What a tool!!


Socialist like environmental policies that don’t apply to them.  It’s a good thing he’s only rich in simulations.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um finance boy.


Oh poor thing, you're hurt, jealous and lashing out cuz you just can't be who you so desperately want to be . . . you are still the top, and only, guy that claims to be Hawaiian! So ya got that going for ya!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor thing, you're hurt, jealous and lashing out cuz you just can't be who you so desperately want to be . . . you are still the top, and only, guy that claims to be Hawaiian! So ya got that going for ya!


Oh I’ole, I am Hawaiian enough to know that you never put a rat in the imu.  Dat buggah is hauna!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh I’ole, I am Hawaiian enough to know that you never put a rat in the imu.  Dat buggah is hauna!


It looks Husker Rat is hitting the Maui Wowie... good for him. I just hope that he doesn't burn his whiskers off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It looks Husker Rat is hitting the Maui Wowie... good for him. I just hope that he doesn't burn his whiskers off.


Owweee!


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Socialist like environmental policies that don’t apply to them.  It’s a good thing he’s only rich in simulations.


Now, now. Somebody’s jealllous! Believe me, I understand. Were our roles reversed, I’d probably be very jealous. Of course, if I were you I’d be the type of person who actually suffers from envy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Now, now. Somebody’s jealllous! Believe me, I understand. Were our roles reversed, I’d probably be very jealous. Of course, if I were you I’d be the type of person who actually suffers from envy.


Hanapaa!!  Knew you were all lip service on the environment.


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!  Knew you were all lip service on the environment.


You have to happy with what you have. I always was. You can learn it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You have to happy with what you have. I always was. You can learn it.


Back for more ESQ? 

You know Sunshine, for a guy who asks a lot of questions you sure don't answer many.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You have to happy with what you have. I always was. You can learn it.


Except your screen name.


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Back for more ESQ?
> 
> You know Sunshine, for a guy who asks a lot of questions you sure don't answer many.


Making shit up again, looney tunes? Ask your family to help out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

You guys need to play nice.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Making shit up again, looney tunes? Ask your family to help out.


Why would I need to make up stuff about you when the truth is way more revealing and funny?

Truth: you have multiple screen names and use them to like your own post.

Truth: you edited your response to me to cover your ass.

Truth: you believe in AGW and but don't believe your habits contribute to climate change.

Truth: you have no game...

Now you just gonna stand there and bleed?


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why would I need to make up stuff about you when the truth is way more revealing and funny?
> 
> Truth: you have multiple screen names and use them to like your own post.
> 
> ...


Bruh, you so mad.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why would I need to make up stuff about you when the truth is way more revealing and funny?
> 
> Truth: you have multiple screen names and use them to like your own post.
> 
> ...


Having been accused of editing posts myself, I am still curious how that is done after the 5-minute typo-correction grace period.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Bruh, you so mad.


You really should find a new line. Ask Legend, maybe she can help..

You're such a bleeder Alice...


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Global.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

He must be running our of tax payer money.


Exodus: Tesla CFO Resigns…12

…Hyperhype: Musk Sez Demand Too High… People Too Poor to Afford


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He must be running our of tax payer money.
> 
> 
> Exodus: Tesla CFO Resigns…12
> ...


Maybe Gav can subsidize him...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe Gav can subsidize him...


We will never learn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Is this really where we want to be?

Meet D.C. Plastic Straw Cop


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this really where we want to be?
> 
> Meet D.C. Plastic Straw Cop


https://www.treehugger.com/corporate-responsibility/inside-the-new-gop-run-styrofoam-filled-congressional-cafeteria-photos.html

“This is a case of the Republicans being spiteful and stupid,” said Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-Fla.), who oversaw legislative branch funding in the previous Congress. “Not only are they harming the environment, they’re taking the Capitol, instead of being an example, back to the Stone Age.”

https://thehill.com/capital-living/cover-stories/147949-cafeteria-politics


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2019)

from the very east end of my property looking north


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2019)

Looking out my back window over the back house and shop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.treehugger.com/corporate-responsibility/inside-the-new-gop-run-styrofoam-filled-congressional-cafeteria-photos.html
> 
> “This is a case of the Republicans being spiteful and stupid,” said Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-Fla.), who oversaw legislative branch funding in the previous Congress. “Not only are they harming the environment, they’re taking the Capitol, instead of being an example, back to the Stone Age.”
> 
> https://thehill.com/capital-living/cover-stories/147949-cafeteria-politics


Is this the same DWS that gave away classified info to the towelheads?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> from the very east end of my property looking north


Where's your planet saving electric car at?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You have to happy with what you have. I always was. You can learn it.


Sounds Trumpian


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where's your planet saving electric car at?


Ricky, did you ever catch the mother fucker that stole the cucumber?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ricky, did you ever catch the mother fucker that stole the cucumber?


Some Rat bastard probably.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where's your planet saving electric car at?


Its in the shop under the rainbow, plugged into a trickle charger.
I had to post the rainbow pics from yesterday.
There was a triple but it didnt come through in the photo.
Hawaiian style.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ricky, did you ever catch the mother fucker that stole the cucumber?


Whoever took it, was probably hungry.
Plenty more next summer.
God gives em to me free.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Included in this wiki article is a list of all "In Search of..." searches --

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Search_of..._(TV_series)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whoever took it, was probably hungry.
> Plenty more next summer.
> God gives em to me free.


You're a giver, always have been.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're a giver, always have been.


Takes one to know one, amigo.
Here's something totally different with no trigger warning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Included in this wiki article is a list of all "In Search of..." searches --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Search_of..._(TV_series)


Prognostications of climate doom are as old as humanity.
Some historical manifestations of this required animal, and even human sacrifice to assuage the gods.
Today, all the carnival barker's require is money, power, and another slice of your freedom.
Its a small price to pay to save the planet, dont you think?

( I know,..."people" are going to be laughing at me for the rest of your life)
Like Sheriff Joe said, Im a giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> from the very east end of my property looking north


Beautiful, your own little bit of Calabama! Palm trees and random shit laying around.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beautiful, your own little bit of Calabama! Palm trees and random shit laying around.



*What a miserable fuck you are Rodent....*
*I see nothing but bitchin palms, mother nature at her finest and property ownership !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beautiful, your own little bit of Calabama! Palm trees and random shit laying around.


It looks that way in the pic, but its not really a mess. I flip the top open in my lettuce box when it rains, so it looks like a pile of crap, but its not that bad.
Here's one of my interactive projects last spring.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What a miserable fuck you are Rodent....*
> *I see nothing but bitchin palms, mother nature at her finest and property ownership !*


Everyone has a place in their yard where they kinda make it a junk drawer.
My yard is so big, my junk drawer is probably as big as most peopl's entire yard. (especially in socal.)


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone has a place in their yard where they kinda make it a junk drawer.
> My yard is so big, my junk drawer is probably as big as most peopl's entire yard. (especially in socal.)



*I have my own little slice of " Junk Drawer ", and I like it !*

*Nice patina on the trailer !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It looks that way in the pic, but its not really a mess. I flip the top open in my lettuce box when it rains, so it looks like a pile of crap, but its not that bad.
> Here's one of my interactive projects last spring.


Nice planter box, redneck ingenuity! . . . follow the sun.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Prognostications of climate doom are as old as humanity.
> Some historical manifestations of this required animal, and even human sacrifice to assuage the gods.
> Today, all the carnival barker's require is money, power, and another slice of your freedom.
> Its a small price to pay to save the planet, dont you think?
> ...


In Search of... usual fare was UFOs and haunted houses, given some credence by the voice of the Chief Science Officer of a fictional space ship from the future.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice planter box, redneck ingenuity! . . . follow the sun.


*Go inside....*
*Walk up to the sink.....*
*Turn the water on.....*
*Grab some cleanser.....*
*Wash that " Puka " that's housed by your Red Face.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> In Search of... usual fare was UFOs and haunted houses, given some credence by the voice of the Chief Science Officer of a fictional space ship from the future.



*Uttered from the depths of his backyard...a voice spoke with authority that*
*brought a chill up the weak spine of Spola as he sat languishing in that *
*old musty faded brown three cushion sofa ....*

*" Return the Stolen Golf Course Property ! "*

*Spola's need for a trip to the bano was just diminished as the urine trickled*
*down his worn out khakis down his speckled spindly legs to puddle in what *
*were once high end sneakers.....*

*Oh My !*


*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 1, 2019)

So the report said " depending on atmospheric conditions the explosions might be heard 50 miles away ". Well someone might want to let the powers that be at Camp Pendleton know that the conditions are perfect. My house has been rattled about six times tonight.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whoever took it, was probably hungry.
> Plenty more next summer.
> God gives em to me free.


Amen!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Included in this wiki article is a list of all "In Search of..." searches --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Search_of..._(TV_series)


Disclaimers.  What a novel idea.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beautiful, your own little bit of Calabama! Palm trees and random shit laying around.


Like Rat traps to keep Whiskers away from the cucumbers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice planter box, redneck ingenuity! . . . follow the sun.


Mess with the Rats whose Whiskers guide their nocturnal nutter-ness


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> In Search of... usual fare was UFOs and haunted houses, given some credence by the voice of the Chief Science Officer of a fictional space ship from the future.


...or a former Vice President of the United States


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like Rat traps to keep Whiskers away from the cucumbers


I bet he doesn't eat em. LOL.
Ouch!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Losers

Climate Alarmists Reduced to Recycling Discredited Attacks on Skeptics
MARC SHEPPARD
This is not a tactic used by people who are winning an argument.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/climate_alarmists_reduced_to_recycling_discredited_attacks_on_skeptics.html


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


>


https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/feb/01/january-named-as-australias-hottest-month-on-record?fbclid=IwAR39HsbHMiEuncK6cMHz-iZ_--oXQ2hzafG1GoYFBEVQfTT6ZtNboLrhxfA


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/feb/01/january-named-as-australias-hottest-month-on-record?fbclid=IwAR39HsbHMiEuncK6cMHz-iZ_--oXQ2hzafG1GoYFBEVQfTT6ZtNboLrhxfA


Looks like a hot summer.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Losers
> 
> Climate Alarmists Reduced to Recycling Discredited Attacks on Skeptics
> MARC SHEPPARD
> ...


Why are you so angry about the climate crisis? Do you work for an oil company?  Or an automobile company?


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you so angry about the climate crisis? Do you work for an oil company?  Or an automobile company?


Or just stuck in the past like t is?

From Exxon's current statement --

The risk of climate change is clear and the risk warrants action. Increasing carbon emissions in the atmosphere are having a warming effect. There is a broad scientific and policy consensus that action must be taken to further quantify and assess the risks.​
https://corporate.exxonmobil.com/en/current-issues/climate-policy/climate-perspectives/our-position


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Or just stuck in the past like t is?
> 
> From Exxon's current statement --
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you so angry about the climate crisis? Do you work for an oil company?  Or an automobile company?


Not angry just tired of all the lies the left promotes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Or just stuck in the past like t is?
> 
> From Exxon's current statement --
> 
> ...


Addressing climate change, providing economic opportunity and lifting billions out of poverty are complex and interrelated issues requiring complex solutions. There is a consensus that comprehensive strategies are needed to respond to these risks.

https://corporate.exxonmobil.com/en/current-issues/climate-policy/climate-perspectives/our-position

Let us know when you people plan to stop contributing to climate change.  BTW XOM returned 3.85% on their assets last quarter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Real news.  Fake people contributing to their climate crisis with every key stroke.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not angry just tired of all the lies the left promotes.


Like that lie about the earth revolving around the sun? You don’t like science? Because in this case it is damaging to oil companies and automobile companies? It suggests that the most powerful and wealthiest entities are not acting in humankind’s best interest? That makes you mad?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Like that lie about the earth revolving around the sun? You don’t like science? Because in this case it is damaging to oil companies and automobile companies? It suggests that the most powerful and wealthiest entities are not acting in humankind’s best interest? That makes you mad?


Just follow the money and let me know where it ends up. You libs talk the talk but don't walk the walk.
Just check out the private jets going to every global warming conference call then watch the watchdogs just in their limos and get back to me.
Pretty simple when you get right down to it.
I like simple. That's why I like you.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just follow the money and let me know where it ends up. You libs talk the talk but don't walk the walk.
> Just check out the private jets going to every global warming conference call then watch the watchdogs just in their limos and get back to me.
> Pretty simple when you get right down to it.
> I like simple. That's why I like you.


Yup, follow the money. The entire economy is built around industry that warms the climate. Hypocrisy of individuals who are wealthy actually has zero to do with that fact. Resistance to efforts to combat climate change is effective because of the economic might of those industries. Simple is correct.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, follow the money. The entire economy is built around industry that warms the climate. Hypocrisy of individuals who are wealthy actually has zero to do with that fact. Resistance to efforts to combat climate change is effective because of the economic might of those industries. Simple is correct.


Then stop supporting those industries...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, follow the money. The entire economy is built around industry that warms the climate. Hypocrisy of individuals who are wealthy actually has zero to do with that fact. Resistance to efforts to combat climate change is effective because of the economic might of those industries. Simple is correct.


You Fries U people crack me up.  Combat huh?  Tell us about it chicken hawk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just follow the money and let me know where it ends up. You libs talk the talk but don't walk the walk.
> Just check out the private jets going to every global warming conference call then watch the watchdogs just in their limos and get back to me.
> Pretty simple when you get right down to it.
> I like simple. That's why I like you.


To change the world you must live in it not shrink away.
. . . and how do you feel about t claiming global warming is the reason he needs a seawall at his golf course in Ireland? Are you sick of his hypocrisy?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Or just stuck in the past like t is?
> 
> From Exxon's current statement --
> 
> ...


Uh-oh. If he buys this, next thing you'll tell him is that whitey will be a minority in this country soon. All those mixed marriages and shit. His head will explode.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You Fries U people crack me up.  Combat huh?  Tell us about it chicken hawk.


We've already acknowledged who is the chicken around these parts...you cluck a lot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then stop supporting those industries...


If you boycott something by yourself you think anyone cares? If you get a large number of people to join with you you think that have more effect?
. . . like the social media push to elect t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> We've already acknowledged who is the chicken around these parts...you cluck a lot.


Feathers a little ruffled there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You Fries U people crack me up.  Combat huh?  Tell us about it chicken hawk.


You sure conflate and babble a lot of nonsense.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then stop supporting those industries...


It is proving to be much more productive to get them to mend their ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Uh-oh. If he buys this, next thing you'll tell him is that whitey will be a minority in this country soon. All those mixed marriages and shit. His head will explode.


BTW, I am in a mixed marriage.
Do you know what the current ca demographic numbers are?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you boycott something by yourself you think anyone cares? If you get a large number of people to join with you you think that have more effect?
> . . . like the social media push to elect t.


Gotta love those Russians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

F


Hüsker Dü said:


> To change the world you must live in it not shrink away.
> . . . and how do you feel about t claiming global warming is the reason he needs a seawall at his golf course in Ireland? Are you sick of his hypocrisy?


Fake News.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BTW, I am in a mixed marriage.
> Do you know what the current ca demographic numbers are?


No, but between mixed races making babies and immigration, whitey is clearly diminishing. People are mad...hence my comment yesterday about Russia. I thought you were mad, too. Maybe not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure conflate and babble a lot of nonsense.


That's your drive by attention span.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's your drive by attention span.


Yeah, it's me, you really are funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> No, but between mixed races making babies and immigration, whitey is clearly diminishing. People are mad...hence my comment yesterday about Russia. I thought you were mad, too. Maybe not?


I am sure a smart guy like you knows the numbers, what's with all the libs denying knowledge of the subject they are asked about?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure a smart guy like you knows the numbers, what's with all the libs denying knowledge of the subject they are asked about?


I really don’t. I don’t care. Society changes, people are less white. I ain’t counting, I’m observing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I really don’t. I don’t care. Society changes, people are less white. I ain’t counting, I’m observing.


As Michael Stipe once sang, "It's the end of the world as you know it".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, it's me, you really are funny.


Not as funny as you whiskers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not as funny as you whiskers.


Ah yes, another bit of witty repartee from the master of grade school banter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, another bit of witty repartee from the master of grade school banter.


Iz knows his audience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I really don’t. I don’t care. Society changes, people are less white. I ain’t counting, I’m observing.


What difference at this point does it make?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I really don’t. I don’t care. Society changes, people are less white. I ain’t counting, I’m observing.


How much less white are they?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Even if one doesn’t like industrialization and its consequences, one cannot escape the reality that what preceded modernity was materially, intellectually, and culturally close to zero for nearly everyone. Something is surely amiss when modern critics, enjoying all the material comforts and conveniences as well as the cultural amenities available at the push of a button, venture to dismiss modernity as if it were something even one in a thousand of them would give up.-Bob Higgs

YOU PEOPLE KNOW WHO YOU ARE.  No need to call a professional.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Even if one doesn’t like industrialization and its consequences, one cannot escape the reality that what preceded modernity was materially, intellectually, and culturally close to zero for nearly everyone. Something is surely amiss when modern critics, enjoying all the material comforts and conveniences as well as the cultural amenities available at the push of a button, venture to dismiss modernity as if it were something even one in a thousand of them would give up.-Bob Higgs
> 
> YOU PEOPLE KNOW WHO YOU ARE.  No need to call a professional.


"Modernity" did not end with the invention of the oil refinery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

espola said:


> "Modernity" did not end with the invention of the oil refinery.


Go on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

*Local Man Arrested After Cosplaying Mr. Freeze And Yelling Cold Weather Puns At People*





"The man told me I needed to ‘cool it’ on the make-up I was wearing. I took serious offense to that! Who says that to a person? I’m really thinking about suing him!” said one woman we spoke with who was actually wearing too much make up.

https://thesiouxfallsheadliner.com/2019/01/30/local-man-arrested-after-cosplaying-mr-freeze-and-yelling-cold-weather-puns-at-people/?fbclid=IwAR3vHha2jsb0Ud63Dk1hzcXtrbXF__9JxGktGWu3Pag9NkAPL4Smhn11TFk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

*Between union, crooked scientists and racists the left is having a bad week.*

*Delingpole: Climate Change Chief Accused in Conflict of Interest Scandal*



_





Ian Gavan/Getty Images for Project Ocean
JAMES DELINGPOLE 3 Feb 2019 
*Christmas has come unusually early this year for British climate sceptics thanks to a magnificent scoop by the Mail on Sunday‘s David Rose.*

The headline reads:


Tory peer in £600,000 conflict of interest: Climate Change chief John Gummer faces calls to quit over payments from ‘green businesses’ to his family firm where daughter he famously fed a beef burger during the height of the BSE crisis is a director.

If anything, this is even better than it first sounds.

Of the many dodgy geezers in Britain’s Climate Industrial Complex, few are either so influential or conduct their watermelon politicking with such fanatical zeal as the egregious John Gummer.

Gummer — or Lord Deben as he is now known, having been ennobled in 2010 — is chairman of the British government’s Climate Change Committee. Probably no advisory body has been more active than the CCC in pushing forward the green policies which have done so much damage to the British environment and economy, put so much money into the pockets of rent-seeking troughers, and driven up the cost of living, hurting the poorest hardest.
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, another bit of witty repartee from the master of grade school banter.


From the mouth of a grade schooler...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, it's me, you really are funny.


It is you ratboy and you are pathetic


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Even if one doesn’t like industrialization and its consequences, one cannot escape the reality that what preceded modernity was materially, intellectually, and culturally close to zero for nearly everyone. Something is surely amiss when modern critics, enjoying all the material comforts and conveniences as well as the cultural amenities available at the push of a button, venture to dismiss modernity as if it were something even one in a thousand of them would give up.-Bob Higgs
> 
> YOU PEOPLE KNOW WHO YOU ARE.  No need to call a professional.


“Cluck cluck,”!said the chicken. “I will never bet  in support of anything I ever say, because I’m a chicken, but I will cut and paste nonsense.” “Cluck cluck!”


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Between union, crooked scientists and racists the left is having a bad week.*
> 
> *Delingpole: Climate Change Chief Accused in Conflict of Interest Scandal*
> 
> ...


I wonder why you don’t like scientists? Don’t you think it’s weird that you don’t like scientists? Did you always judge them? You don’t like scientific discoveries? Or is it just the issue of climate change and its causes...you don’t like those scientists?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,”!said the chicken. “I will never bet  in support of anything I ever say, because I’m a chicken, but I will cut and paste nonsense.” “Cluck cluck!”


Cluck, Cluck said the Frienanciers. “We only bet with dumb guys who don’t know what they’re talking about....or does he?  Maybe we should call a financial professional?  Kek!! Fries U!  What a deal?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It is you ratboy and you are pathetic


You keep wishing, but have nothing to show for it, kinda sad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why you don’t like scientists? Don’t you think it’s weird that you don’t like scientists? Did you always judge them? You don’t like scientific discoveries? Or is it just the issue of climate change and its causes...you don’t like those scientists?


Cluck, Cluck said the Frienanciers. “We love scientist!! But not as much as we love fossil fuels.”  Lip service 101.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You keep wishing, but have nothing to show for it, kinda sad.


Drive by with whiskers flappin’ in the wind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why you don’t like scientists? Don’t you think it’s weird that you don’t like scientists? Did you always judge them? You don’t like scientific discoveries? Or is it just the issue of climate change and its causes...you don’t like those scientists?


Who said I don't like scientists or science? I just don't like the lying 97%.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who said I don't like scientists or science? I just don't like the lying 97%.


Scientists. You call them liars. You don’t like them. Weird.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

“


Bruddah IZ said:


> Cluck, Cluck said the Frienanciers. “We only bet with dumb guys who don’t know what they’re talking about....or does he?  Maybe we should call a financial professional?  Kek!! Fries U!  What a deal?


“Cluck cluck,” saiid Chicken Iz. “Don’t ask me to bet. I’m chicken. I will lose.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Scientists. You call them liars. You don’t like them. Weird.


He doesn't like a lot of things . . . women, Americans, America, refugees, people looking for jobs, USA intelligence and criminal investigating agencies, himself, professional athletes (he may like the WWE), artist, intellects, teachers, first responders, Republicans, Democrats, Independents, judges (except the ones t seated, and then even some of them now), civil rights, voters rights, clean air, clean water, alternative energy, workers and basically anyone else that he envies, doesn't support t 100% or lives differently than he sees fit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “
> 
> “Cluck cluck,” saiid Chicken Iz. “Don’t ask me to bet. I’m chicken. I will lose.”


"Cluck, Cluck said the Fries Chickens.  I have to call a Financial professional to win a bet with a dumb guy."


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Cluck, Cluck said the Fries Chickens.  I have to call a Financial professional to win a bet with a dumb guy."


“Cluck cluck,” said the chicken. “I won’t bet at all. I’m chicken!” Said Iz the chicken.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said the chicken. “I won’t bet at all. I’m chicken!” Said Iz the chicken.


Game over, I win.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Game over, I win.


Yup. No bet, you chickened out. You win!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. No bet, you chickened out. You win!


You lost when you had to call a professional.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You lost when you had to call a professional.  Fries U!  What a deal!


“Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “No bet. I’m chicken! I cluck and cluck and always wrong. No bet!”
And Chicken Iz was exposed...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “No bet. I’m chicken! I cluck and cluck and always wrong. No bet!”
> And Chicken Iz was exposed...


Dizzy has been claiming victories where there was none (usually quite the opposite) for years, it's what he does. He always attempts to prop himself up well beyond the level he displays in his posts.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy has been claiming victories where there was none (usually quite the opposite) for years, it's what he does. He always attempts to prop himself up well beyond the level he displays in his posts.


He’s been exposed. Makes shit up and lives in fantasy. Always figured...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s been exposed. Makes shit up and lives in fantasy. Always figured...


Net Income/Total average assets= let me call a financial professional.  Kek!  Fries U!! What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy has been claiming victories where there was none (usually quite the opposite) for years, it's what he does. He always attempts to prop himself up well beyond the level he displays in his posts.


You’ve propped me up more than Joe has over the years.  Inferiority complex I guess.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Net Income/Total average assets= let me call a financial professional.  Kek!  Fries U!! What a deal!


The point under discussion is the definition of the denominator in that expression.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Net Income/Total average assets= let me call a financial professional.  Kek!  Fries U!! What a deal!


“Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Please don’t ask me to bet. I never will. I’m wrong. Cluck cluck. I’m chicken!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “No bet. I’m chicken! I cluck and cluck and always wrong. No bet!”
> And Chicken Iz was exposed...


IZ went from dumb guy to requiring a financial professional to make 2  Fries Chickens point.  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The point under discussion is the definition of the denominator in that expression.


Is it now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Please don’t ask me to bet. I never will. I’m wrong. Cluck cluck. I’m chicken!”


Cluck, Cluck let me call my finance professional to tell on the dumb guy.  Kek!  Fries U!! What a deal.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cluck, Cluck let me call my finance professional to tell on the dumb guy.  Kek!  Fries U!! What a deal.


“Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Never ask me to bet. I’m wrong and I’m chicken!”

And the men, Fries and Messy, said “oh please Chicken Iz, you talk so much, can’t you bet on anything you say?” And Chicken Iz said “Cluck cluck, of course I can’t bet. I’m always wrong! Betting would cost me money that I don’t have!”


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/feb/01/january-named-as-australias-hottest-month-on-record?fbclid=IwAR39HsbHMiEuncK6cMHz-iZ_--oXQ2hzafG1GoYFBEVQfTT6ZtNboLrhxfA



*The Earth Cycles....Read up on it THIEF.*


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The Earth Cycles....Read up on it THIEF.*


Why don’t you and Joe like scientists? Believe it or not, they know more than you about this stuff. We already showed up Iz for being wrong and a liar and a chicken, I’m gonna find some more facts and start offering you loudmouth idiots more bets to chicken out on. “Wrong” has no conviction to put the money where your mouth is.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> No, but between mixed races making babies and immigration, whitey is clearly diminishing. People are mad...hence my comment yesterday about Russia. I thought you were mad, too. Maybe not?


*You are in a " Messy " relationship.....you hate melanin.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 245833, member: 3299"

Why don’t you and Joe like scientists? 
*What is a Scientist ?*

Believe it or not, they know more than you about this stuff. 
*I do....?*

We already showed up Iz for being wrong and a liar and a chicken, 
*" We ".....?*


I’m gonna find some more facts and start offering you loudmouth 
idiots more bets to chicken out on. 
*Start by attending School, instead of hanging out at Nightclubs....*

“Wrong” has no conviction to put the money where your mouth is.
*You really need to compose your thoughts better....*


/QUOTE

*I'll be waiting.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Never ask me to bet. I’m wrong and I’m chicken!”
> 
> And the men, Fries and Messy, said “oh please Chicken Iz, you talk so much, can’t you bet on anything you say?” And Chicken Iz said “Cluck cluck, of course I can’t bet. I’m always wrong! Betting would cost me money that I don’t have!”


Cluck, Cluck I’m a Frienancier.  Never ask me about net income, purhase date and purchase price.  Only my finance professional can tell me.  Fries U baby!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Cluck, Cluck I’m a Frienancier and all I can think about is how much money Maroon 5 is losing right now.  Think I’ll call my financial professional.  I’m too chicken to figure it out myself!


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Never ask me to bet. I’m wrong and I’m chicken!”
> 
> And the men, Fries and Messy, said “oh please Chicken Iz, you talk so much, can’t you bet on anything you say?” And Chicken Iz said “Cluck cluck, of course I can’t bet. I’m always wrong! Betting would cost me money that I don’t have!”


“Cluck. I’m Chicken Iz. Never bet me on a fact. I won’t take the bet. Ever. Because I’m wrong and I’m chicken and now everybody knows. But I just like to Cluck!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Why don’t you and Joe like scientists? Believe it or not, they know more than you about this stuff. We already showed up Iz for being wrong and a liar and a chicken, I’m gonna find some more facts and start offering you loudmouth idiots more bets to chicken out on. “Wrong” has no conviction to put the money where your mouth is.


Where will you find facts? From the same lying scientists you believe?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck. I’m Chicken Iz. Never bet me on a fact. I won’t take the bet. Ever. Because I’m wrong and I’m chicken and now everybody knows. But I just like to Cluck!”


Iʻm so dumb, Frienance grads have to call a Finance professional to prove it.  kek!  What a deal!


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻm so dumb, Frienance grads have to call a Finance professional to prove it.  kek!  What a deal!


“Don’t bet me,” says Chicken Iz. “I’m chicken! I will lose!” “Cluck cluck!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Don’t bet me,” says Chicken Iz. “I’m chicken! I will lose!” “Cluck cluck!”


“Donʻt bet me says fries U grad messy.  Iʻm too chicken to bet without a financial professional to prove that Iʻm too chicken to bet without a financial professional


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Donʻt bet me says fries U grad messy.  Iʻm too chicken to bet without a financial professional to prove that Iʻm too chicken to bet without a financial professional


And the men said “of course we will bet. We are men. We stand up for what we say and we have the resources to make a bet.” But the Chicken Iz said “Cluck cluck. I don’t bet. Too wrong. Too scared. I just Cluck!”!

And the chicken Iz never offered a bet because the chicken Iz was a chicken and he was wrong all the time but he liked to Cluck! And everybody on the blog with Chicken Iz learned that he was a chicken and that everything he says is wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> And the men said “of course we will bet. We are men. We stand up for what we say and we have the resources to make a bet.” But the Chicken Iz said “Cluck cluck. I don’t bet. Too wrong. Too scared. I just Cluck!”!
> 
> And the chicken Iz never offered a bet because the chicken Iz was a chicken and he was wrong all the time but he liked to Cluck! And everybody on the blog with Chicken Iz learned that he was a chicken and that everything he says is wrong.


Iʻm so wrong that you people have to call a professional to tell you what Iʻm sooo wrong about.  You chickens crack me up.  What a deal!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Researchers say Native American genocide changed the climate
FEBRUARY 3, 2019
In explaining the "Little Ice Age," academics reach for the nonsensical.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/researchers_say_native_american_genocide_changed_the_climate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Freezing weather and the left's charlatans
FEBRUARY 4, 2019
So many different ways leftists use the cold weather to advance their agenda -- and none of them have merit.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/freezing_weather_and_leftist_charlatans.html


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck. I’m Chicken Iz. Never bet me on a fact. I won’t take the bet. Ever. Because I’m wrong and I’m chicken and now everybody knows. But I just like to Cluck!”


*How can he bet you when you don't identify yourself......*

*Once again " Messy " financial doesn't think things through.....*

*Off you go.....there is some grain on the wet ground that might*
*contain some info on that troubling Premise you worship....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> And the men said “of course we will bet. We are men. We stand up for what we say and we have the resources to make a bet.” But the Chicken Iz said “Cluck cluck. I don’t bet. Too wrong. Too scared. I just Cluck!”!
> 
> And the chicken Iz never offered a bet because the chicken Iz was a chicken and he was wrong all the time but he liked to Cluck! And everybody on the blog with Chicken Iz learned that he was a chicken and that everything he says is wrong.









*Oh look......a group of " Messy " financials Progressive " Projected " cousins in Rhineland hunting for *
*pertinent data to support the Premise of their collective Religious Hoax.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How can he bet you when you don't identify yourself......*
> 
> *Once again " Messy " financial doesn't think things through.....*
> 
> ...


Huh? Happy to identify myself. Go ask him to take the bet. $1000 on whether an “asset” must be income-producing. You be the escrow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 246021, member: 3299"

*A.* Huh?

*B.* Happy to identify myself.

*C.* Go ask him to take the bet.

*D.* $1000 on whether an “asset” must be income-producing.

*E.* You be the escrow.

/QUOTE

*A.* *Huh Hell.....*

*B.* *Now you have....*

*C.* *How can I go anywhere, we are on a forum.*

*D.* *Are you stipulating the terms....*

*E.* *Pound Sand.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 246021, member: 3299"
> 
> *A.* Huh?
> 
> ...


Must you exhibit your complete inability to process information so blatantly? Hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you exhibit your complete inability to process information so blatantly? Hilarious!


*Your complete inability to process information is blatantly exhibited...so hilarious !
You must.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

CNN’s King: It’s ‘a Disgrace’ Trump Didn’t Even Mention Global Warming…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*NASA? Sounds like something the Kenyan must have done.*






ASSOCIATED PRESS
NASA’S CLIMATE ALERT 

NASA Declares 2018 The Fourth-Hottest Year On Record 
By Alexander C. Kaufman
2 hours ago


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN’s King: It’s ‘a Disgrace’ Trump Didn’t Even Mention Global Warming…


Uh oh.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NASA? Sounds like something the Kenyan must have done.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go, hating scientists again. There’s always been people who have been afraid of science. Forever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go, hating scientists again. There’s always been people who have been afraid of science. Forever.


..and chicken to do an ROA equation.  Rather call a professional.  Cluck, cluck!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go, hating scientists again. There’s always been people who have been afraid of science. Forever.


*GLOBAL WARMING: FAKE NEWS FROM THE START*
DECEMBER 20, 2017
By Tom Harris, Timothy Ball
Senator Tim Wirth, scientist James Hansen and others manufactured the climate “crisis”






President Donald Trump announced that the United States would withdraw from the Paris Agreement on climate change because it is a bad deal for America.

He could have made the decision simply because the science is false. However, most of the American and global public have been brainwashed into believing the science is correct (and supported by the faux 97% consensus), so they would not have believed that explanation.

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, and indeed the leaders of many western democracies, support the Agreement and are completely unaware of the gross deficiencies in the science. If they understood those deficiencies, they wouldn’t be forcing a carbon dioxide (CO2) tax on their citizens.

Trudeau and other leaders show how little they know, and how little they assume the public knows, by calling it a “carbon tax” on “carbon emissions.” But CO2 is a gas, the trace atmospheric gas that makes life on Earth possible. Carbon is a solid, and carbon-based fuels are solid (coal), liquid (oil) or gaseous (natural gas).

By constantly railing about “carbon emissions,” Trudeau, Obama and others encourage people to think of carbon dioxide as something “dirty,” like soot, which really is carbon. Calling CO2 by its proper name would help the public remember that it is actually an invisible, odorless gas essential to plant photosynthesis.

Canadian Environment Minister Catherine McKenna is arguably the most misinformed of the lot, saying in a recent interview that “polluters should pay.” She too either does not know that CO2 is not a pollutant, or she is deliberately misleading people.

Like many of her political peers, McKenna dismisses credentialed PhD scientists who disagree with her approach, labelling them “deniers.” She does not seem to understand that questioning scientific hypotheses, even scientific theories, is what all scientists should do, if true science is to advance.

That is why the Royal Society’s official motto is “Nullius in verba,” Latin for “Take nobody's word for it.” Ironically, the Society rarely practices this approach when it comes to climate change.

Mistakes such as those made by McKenna are not surprising, considering that from the outset the entire claim of anthropogenic global warming (AGW) was built on falsehoods and spread with fake news.

The plot to deceive the world about human-caused global warming gathered momentum right after the World Meteorological Organization and United Nations Environment Program (UNEP) created the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) in 1988.

After spending five days at the U.N. with Maurice Strong, the first executive director of UNEP, _Hamilton Spectator_ investigative reporter Elaine Dewar concluded that the overarching objective of the IPCC was political, not scientific. “Strong was using the U.N. as a platform to sell a global environment crisis and the global governance agenda,” she wrote.

The political agenda required “credibility” to accomplish the deception. It also required some fake news for momentum. Ideally, this would involve testimony from a scientist before a legislative committee.

U.S. Senator Timothy Wirth (D-CO) was fully committed to the political agenda and the deception. As he explained in a 1993 comment, “We’ve got to ride the global warming issue. Even if the theory of global warming is wrong, we will be doing the right thing.…”

In 1988 Wirth was in a position to jump-start the climate alarm. He worked with colleagues on the Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee_ to organize and orchestrate _a June 23, 1988 hearing where the lead witness would be Dr. James Hansen, then the head of the Goddard Institute for Space Studies. Wirth explained in a 2007 interview with PBS Frontline:

“We knew there was this scientist at NASA, who had really identified the human impact before anybody else had done so and was very certain about it. So, we called him up and asked him if he would testify.”

Hansen did not disappoint. The _New York Times_ reported on June 23, 1988: “Today Dr. James E. Hansen of the National Aeronautics and Space Administration told a Congressional committee that it was 99 percent certain that the warming trend was not a natural variation, but was caused by a buildup of carbon dioxide and other artificial gases in the atmosphere.”

Specifically, Hansen told the committee, “Global warming has reached a level such that we can ascribe with a high degree of confidence a cause and effect relationship between the greenhouse effect and observed warming…. It is already happening now.”

Hansen also testified: “The greenhouse effect has been detected, and it is changing our climate now…. We have already reached the point where the greenhouse effect is important.”

Wirth, who presided at the hearing, was pre-disposed to believe Hansen and told the committee. “As I read it, the scientific evidence is compelling: the global climate is changing as the earth's atmosphere gets warmer,” Wirth said. “Now the Congress must begin to consider how we are going to slow or halt that warming trend, and how we are going to cope with the changes that may already be inevitable.”

More than any other event, that single hearing before the Energy and Natural Resources Committee publicly initiated the climate scare, the biggest deception in history. It created an unholy alliance between a bureaucrat and a politician, which was bolstered by the U.N. and the popular press – leading to the hoax being accepted in governments, industry boardrooms, schools and churches all across the world.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey is this the Looney Tunes page?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey is this the Looney Tunes page?


Man made global warming is a money making scheme and a lie.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man made global warming is a money making scheme and a lie.


Who is making the money?


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man made global warming is a money making scheme and a lie.


And a house isn’t an asset. 
Dodo birds of a feather!
Or should I say Chickens...actually both. 
Definitely can’t bet either of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is making the money?


The Frienanciers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> And a house isn’t an asset.
> Dodo birds of a feather!
> Or should I say Chickens...actually both.
> Definitely can’t bet either of you.


“Our professional consulting fee is still the same for you two chickens Kek”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey is this the Looney Tunes page?


Yes it is Foghorn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is making the money?


Bill Al and musk rat for 2.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Fake News about Holes in Antarctic Glaciers
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
CNN is breathless over a “Gigantic hole two-thirds the size of Manhattan discovered in Antarctic glacier.” I’m sure they wish the hole actually were i...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/fake_news_about_holes_in_antarctic_glaciers_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

The 1978–1997 warming trend is an artifact of instrumentation
FEBRUARY 7, 2019
The data give the lie to warmist claims about late–20th century warming.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_19781997_warming_trend_is_an_artifact_of_instrumentation.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The 1978–1997 warming trend is an artifact of instrumentation
> FEBRUARY 7, 2019
> The data give the lie to warmist claims about late–20th century warming.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_19781997_warming_trend_is_an_artifact_of_instrumentation.html


Reminds me of when Frienance said asset purchase price and purchase date donʻt matter. What a deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

AAA: Cold weather can cut electric car range over 40%...
https://www.apnews.com/04029bd1e0a94cd59ff9540a398c12d1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

BEIN' GREEN


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AAA: Cold weather can cut electric car range over 40%...
> https://www.apnews.com/04029bd1e0a94cd59ff9540a398c12d1


Theyʻll figure it out someday.  Kek!

For example, AAA’s testers determined that the Tesla’s range when fully charged at 75 degrees was 239 miles, but it fell 91 miles, or 38 percent, at 20 degrees.

In a statement, Tesla disputed the AAA results. The company said that based on data collected from its cars on the road, “the average Model S customer doesn’t experience anywhere near that decrease in range.” The company said the range dropped by roughly 1 percent at 95 degrees, but it would not release a percentage for cold weather.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*DEMS GO ECO WILD!
Rebuild every single building in USA...
Phase out air travel in next 10 years...*
*Government-guaranteed job for all!* 
*Socialist wish list...*
*2020 litmus test...*
*Print money to pay for it?*
*Ocasio-Cortez boosts progressive theory that deficits aren't so scary...*
*VIDEO: Venezuelan socialism victims send message to Americans...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*…Pelosi Mocks! ‘Green Dream or Whatever’…

…AOC Left Off House Climate Committee*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Love a good party fight.*


US News
*BWAHAHA! Kamala Harris signs on to co-sponsor AOC’s Green New Deal and even Lefties think she’s out of her ever-loving MIND*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *…Pelosi Mocks! ‘Green Dream or Whatever’…*
> *…AOC Left Off House Climate Committee*


“Isn't being left off this committee going to rile Occasional-Cortex and her supporters?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Isn't being left off this committee going to rile Occasional-Cortex and her supporters?”


Old vs young. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Breitbart*
*Green New Deal: ‘High-Speed Rail’ to Make Air Travel Unnecessary*
*https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/07/green-new-deal-expand-high-speed-rail-to-eliminate-required-air-travel/*
*AOC ’Runs Train’ on Planes*

An outline of the “Green New Deal” shows progressive Democrats hope to expand high-speed rail transportation across the U.S. to “a scale where air travel stops becoming necessary.”

*…Hirono Not Happy: Flight Restrictions Hard for Hawaii…*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Love a good party fight.*
> 
> 
> US News
> *BWAHAHA! Kamala Harris signs on to co-sponsor AOC’s Green New Deal and even Lefties think she’s out of her ever-loving MIND*


I like the format for 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Kimberly Strassel reads the Green New Deal: ‘I was laughing so hard I nearly cried’
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/02/07/kimberly-strassel-reads-the-green-new-deal-i-was-laughing-so-hard-i-nearly-cried/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*EXCLUSIVE: New Data Shows Big Oil On Verge Of Fulfilling Another One Of Trump’s Promises*
February 7th, 2019
_





U.S. President Donald Trump thumbs up as walks on the South Lawn of the White House upon his return to Washington from Dover, Delaware, U.S., January 19, 2019. REUTERS/Yuri Gripas.


Domestic oil production in the United States is expected to explode over the next decade as other energy producing countries struggle to fulfill world demand, according to an analysis of Energy Information Administration (EIA) data.

More production leads to lower prices and ultimately a reduction in oil imports, American Action Forum noted in a detailed analysis of EIA’s 2019 Annual Energy Outlook (AEO). The increase comes as Canada, Venezuela and other oil-rich nations stumble to meet global energy demands.




Domestic crude oil production is expected to increase 34 percent from 2018 to 2028. In 2018, the AEO estimated an increase from 9.9 million barrels per day (mbd) to 11.5 mbd over the same time period, an increase of only 17 percent. Canada’s nationalization of pipeline projects will also lead to a lower amount of production.

American Action Forum (AAF) Director of Energy Philip Rossetti’s analysis suggests natural gas production, which shot up by around 50 percent between 2009 and 2016, is driving the expansion. *(RELATED: Obama Touts Climate Change Legacy, Then Takes Credit For US Oil Boom)*
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

US News
*March for Science proves it has nothing to do with science by backing Green New Deal *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Doomsayers Cook Data to Declare 2018 ’Hottest Year Evah’*
1,076


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

US News
*THUD: Joe Scarborough says Green New Deal doesn’t ‘reflect consensus of Dems,’ trips HARD over entire 2020 field*


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go, hating scientists again. There’s always been people who have been afraid of science. Forever.



*Man are you stupid......*

*You love that 29 year old in ruby red lipstick that can *
*eat an apple through a chain link fence don't you....*

*NASA was caught fudging data, you are witnessing the *
*downstream of " Lemming " regurgitation....There's no *
*science involved with that BS.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 246610, member: 1585"




/QUOTE


*Joe.....you posted a picture of Lyin Tawana " Al ' gussied up to cook crack/feces on Cable TV.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

What's with all the nut jobs?

Harrison Ford delivers apocalyptic climate warning; 'Worldwide destruction'...
https://www.thenational.ae/uae/harrison-ford-delivers-apocalyptic-climate-change-warning-1.823568


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's with all the nut jobs?
> 
> Harrison Ford delivers apocalyptic climate warning; 'Worldwide destruction'...
> https://www.thenational.ae/uae/harrison-ford-delivers-apocalyptic-climate-change-warning-1.823568


Harrison Ford has delivered a stark warning about the impact of climate change as he prepares to travel to Dubai to discuss ocean conservation.

The _Star Wars_ and _Indiana Jones_ actor, 76, is one of the most high-profile speakers at this year’s World Government Summit, which begins on Sunday. He said that climate change presents "the greatest moral challenge of our time".

Ahead of the three-day event, Ford recorded a video message in which he urged viewers to join him at the summit, which is now in its sixth year and will be attended by ministers, government officials and business leaders from all over the world.

*So heʻs going to fly all the way to Dubai using fossil fuels and invite people from all over the world to do the same as they have been for the last 6 years.  Hmmmm maybe AOC will go too!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

Early climate experts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

The Question of Sea Level Rise
FEBRUARY 11, 2019
Sea level rise has been constant for centuries -- and remains so today.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_question_of_sea_level_rise_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

The Rising Tide of Climate Lunacy
FEBRUARY 11, 2019
Green fanatics put Australian coal mining in peril.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_rising_tide_of_climate_lunacy_.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Rising Tide of Climate Lunacy
> FEBRUARY 11, 2019
> Green fanatics put Australian coal mining in peril.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_rising_tide_of_climate_lunacy_.html


Coal is going the way of the wagon wheel . . . you can still make a good living blacksmithing in Amish country.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Question of Sea Level Rise
> FEBRUARY 11, 2019
> Sea level rise has been constant for centuries -- and remains so today.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_question_of_sea_level_rise_.html


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Sounds like it's time for a global warming summit,

*Hawaii records lowest elevation snow in history?** 
*
*Seattle's snowiest February in 70 years -- more coming...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Question of Sea Level Rise
> FEBRUARY 11, 2019
> Sea level rise has been constant for centuries -- and remains so today.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_question_of_sea_level_rise_.html



*The Climate Change/Global Warming Idiots never got past 
the " Ice Cube in The Glass Experiment " in Science class...
It's THAT simple...
Couple that with Erosion/Plate Movement and there is the answer.
It's THAT simple II....


.................................................*

*Melting ice and its effect on water levels*
... or a fun exploration of volume, mass, density, flotation, global warming, and how to float in a swimming pool.

by Jared Smith









*Principles*
Archimedes' Principles:


Any floating object displaces a volume of water equal in weight to the object's MASS.
Any submerged object displaces a volume of water equal to the object's VOLUME.
*Formula*
Mass / Density = Volume

*Melting ice cube*

*If you place water and an ice cube in a cup so that the cup is entirely full to the brim, what happens to the level of water as the ice melts? Does it rise (overflow the cup), stay the same, or lower?*

*The ice cube is floating, so based on Archimedes' Principle 1 above, we know that the volume of water being displaced (moved out of the way) is equal in mass (weight) to the mass of the ice cube. So, if the ice cube has a mass of 10 grams, then the mass of the water it has displaced will be 10 grams.*

*We know the density (or compactness, weight per unit) of the ice cube is less than that of the liquid water, otherwise it wouldn't be floating. Water is one of the very few solids that is less dense than when in its liquid form. If you take a one pound bottle of water and freeze it, it will still weigh one pound, but the molecules will have spread apart a bit and it will be less dense and take up more volume or space. This is why water bottles expand in the freezer. It's similar to a Jenga tower. When you start playing it contains a fixed number of blocks, but as you pull out blocks and place them on top, the tower becomes bigger, yet it still has the same mass/weight and number of blocks.*

*Fresh, liquid water has a density of 1 gram per cubic centimeter (1g = 1cm^3, every cubic centimeter liquid water will weigh 1 gram). By the formula above (Mass / Density = Volume) and basic logic, we know that 10 grams of liquid water would take up 10 cubic cm of volume (10g / 1g/cm^3 = 10cm^3).*

*So let's say that our 10 gram ice cube has a density of only .92 grams per cubit centimeter. By the formula above, 10 grams of mass that has a density of .92 grams per cubic centimeter will take up about 10.9 cubic centimeters of space (10g / .92g/cm^3 = 10.9cm^3). Again, the volume of 10 grams of frozen water is more than the volume of 10 grams of its liquid counterpart.*

*The floating ice cube has a mass of 10 grams, so based on Archimedes' Principle 1, it is displacing 10 grams of water (which has 10cm^3 of volume). You can't squeeze a 10.9cm^3 ice cube into a 10cm^3 space, so the rest of the ice cube (about 9% of it) will be floating above the water line.*

*So what happens when the ice cube melts? The ice shrinks (decreases volume) and becomes more dense. The ice density will increase from .92g/cm^3 to that of liquid water (1g/cm^3). Note that the weight will not (and cannot) change. The mass just becomes more dense and smaller - similar to putting blocks back into their original positions in our Jenga tower. We know the ice cube weighed 10 grams initially, and we know it's density (1g/cm^3), so let's apply the formula to determine how much volume the melted ice cube takes. The answer is 10 cubic centimeters (10g / 1g/cm^3 = 10cm^3), which is exactly the same volume as the water that was initially displaced by the ice cube.*

*-> In short, the water level will not change as the ice cube melts < -*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*Lights On'*



_





Mark Ralston / AFP / Getty
JOEL B. POLLAK 12 Feb 2019 
*Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti declared Monday that the city would abandon plans to rebuild three natural gas power plants, despite concerns that the city could face acute power shortages as a result.*

Instead, the city will look for energy from renewable sources, including wind and solar, he decided.


“This is the Green New Deal … Not in concept, not in the future, but now,” Garcetti said, as quoted by the Los Angeles Times.

He made the decision despite the fact that “top staffers have argued in recent months that the gas plants are critical to keeping the lights on in the city,” the Times noted.

The term “Green New Deal” refers to a bill introduced by Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) last week, which proposesmoving the entire U.S. economy to renewable energy in the next ten years. The plan also aims to provide every American with a guaranteed “job with a family-sustaining wage, adequate family and medical leave, paid vacations, and retirement security to all people.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Too Funny

Why was the Green New Deal yanked from Ocasio-Cortez's website?
FEBRUARY 11, 2019
Watching Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and her ditzy staff over the next two years will be better than any sitcom on TV.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/why_was_the_green_new_deal_yanked_from_ocasiocortezs_website.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

HILARIOUS: Trump Calls for Dems to Join Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's Cow Fart Brigade - 'Brilliant!'
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/11/donald-trump-democrats-green-new-deal-brilliant/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The Climate Change/Global Warming Idiots never got past
> the " Ice Cube in The Glass Experiment " in Science class...
> It's THAT simple...
> Couple that with Erosion/Plate Movement and there is the answer.
> ...


Where are most glaciers located?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where are most glaciers located?


In mountains and valleys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*AOC Disavows ‘Green New Deal’ FAQ After It Becomes a Mockery

…Claims Incompetent Staff Uploaded Unauthorized ‘Draft’ to NPR, Her Own Site*
7,509


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where are most glaciers located?



*What is the percentage of " Fresh Water " land Ice to " Salt Water "*
*Sea Ice.....*

*What would be the percentage of change in sea level due to " Sea Ice " *
*melting/freezing.....*

*What would be the percentage of change in sea level due to " Glacier Ice "*
*melting/freezing.....*

*What are the Constant/Variant temperatures where the " Land Ice " is located.*
*What are the Constant/Variant temperatures where the " Sea Ice " is located.*

*How much does " Plate Tectonics " play into sea level rise and fall.....*

*What areas of the planet's oceans will see a " potential " rise/fall from *
*Glacier Ice melting/freezing..*

*Is the Earth round Mr Rodent.....Think about this before you respond.*
*Does the Earth cycle Mr Rodent ......Think about this before you respond.*



*When you can address the questions I presented you above in a*
*cohesive logical manner and lace it together in such a way to *
*disprove my argument that Global Warming/Climate Change is*
*an utterly false and manipulative premise then I will respond*
*differently to you.....*


*Act like an adult and disprove my argument with substantiated facts.*

*The Forum is yours......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What is the percentage of " Fresh Water " land Ice to " Salt Water "*
> *Sea Ice.....*
> 
> *What would be the percentage of change in sea level due to " Sea Ice " *
> ...


What kinda ice covers the continent of Antarctica?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What kinda ice covers the continent of Antarctica?


Cold ice you dumb motherfucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*Texas Oil Production Breaks New Record...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cold ice you dumb motherfucker.


Not reading the thread I see . . . just like idiot t you don't read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not reading the thread I see . . . just like idiot t you don't read.


So, ice isn't cold?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, ice isn't cold?


Do us all a favor, go do something productive with your time.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, ice isn't cold?


All ice is cold (especially to SoCalians).  Some ice is salty, some is fresh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do us all a favor, go do something productive with your time.


Will do.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do us all a favor, go do something productive with your time.


I prefer he stays right here where we can keep an eye on him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I prefer he stays right here where we can keep an eye on him.


Probably right, keeps him off the streets, away from children, animals, old people and out of trouble. Some look to religion joe looks to trollism.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What kinda ice covers the continent of Antarctica?



*Mr _ _ _ _ _  I don't know your real name, but Rodent will suffice...*

*You worked long and hard as an Iron Worker I'll assume from your past presentation of*
*yourself on this forum.....You did not design, engineer the structures you erected....*
*You like all the other " Union " worker Bees assembled the structures according to plans*
*designed by Architects....*
* You also DO NOT understand the dynamics of basic science or you would NOT have responded as*
*such above.....*

*Again I direct you to the questions presented to you in a previous post.....*

*Do some research and inform yourself with information instead of regurgitation.*

*As additional insight, watch the House Hearing on Climate Change/Global Warming *
*that is on C-SPAN II presently and you will witness weasel wording and misdirection *
*when the Four witnesses are confronted with a logical question......*

*A TRUE Scientist DOES NOT RESPOND WITH WAFFLE ANSWERS......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do us all a favor, go do something productive with your time.


*Hey stubborn Donkey.....take your own advice !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

You people remember when I officially called the "permanent drought" over a few years back?
It's still over.

This has been a climate public service announcement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave

An exercise in sea level rise.
Tell me what it says.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave
> 
> An exercise in sea level rise.
> Tell me what it says.


In my best lil 'joe, "Wikipedia?", I see your problem.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In my best lil 'joe, "Wikipedia?", I see your problem.


Oh no.
The fact that I can use wikipedia makes it so much better.
This is my little sea level secret.
I'm sharing it with you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh no.
> The fact that I can use wikipedia makes it so much better.
> This is my little sea level secret.
> I'm sharing it with you people.


Here, let me go over there and change it to reflect something besides "alternative facts".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here, let me go over there and change it to reflect something besides "alternative facts".


Its ok if you cant figure it out.
I did it for you.

Wanna know?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Pop quiz:

What causes coral to bleach and die off ?

A. Rising sea levels
B. Falling sea levels


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pop quiz:
> 
> What causes coral to bleach and die off ?
> 
> ...


Sunscreen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sunscreen.


Sunscreen kills coral but not by bleaching.
Its simple common sense if you think about it.
If the water is shallower, there is less protection from the sun.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Probably right, keeps him off the streets, away from children, animals, old people and out of trouble. Some look to religion joe looks to trollism.



*You do your research yet......or is complete stupidity to be your staple*
*going forward.......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In my best lil 'joe, "Wikipedia?", I see your problem.


*You do your research yet......or is complete stupidity to be your staple*
*going forward.......*


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people remember when I officially called the "permanent drought" over a few years back?
> It's still over.
> 
> This has been a climate public service announcement.


I remember you had a hard time showing any credible source for that notion.


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people remember when I officially called the "permanent drought" over a few years back?
> It's still over.
> 
> This has been a climate public service announcement.


I get a kick out of this blog where plumbers and bureaucrats act like they’re climatologists and economists and proudly reach the absolute wrong conclusions. Their egos truly boggle the mind. Trump tells them it’s ok and that there is no accepted reality about things. Or “alternative facts,” as Kellyanne called it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I get a kick out of this blog where plumbers and bureaucrats act like they’re climatologists and economists and proudly reach the absolute wrong conclusions. Their egos truly boggle the mind. Trump tells them it’s ok and that there is no accepted reality about things. Or “alternative facts,” as Kellyanne called it.


You Fries U grads crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I remember you had a hard time showing any credible source for that notion.


You remember? Why do you think you wear a diaper? Remember?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I remember you had a hard time showing any credible source for that notion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I remember you had a hard time showing any credible source for that notion.


In 2017 Gov. Jerry Brown declared an end to a drought that brought California some of the driest periods in recorded history.
Oh! Sorry you said credible...my bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> In 2017 Gov. Jerry Brown declared an end to a drought that brought California some of the driest periods in recorded history.
> Oh! Sorry you said credible...my bad.


I called it first.
Ask rat, he remembers.

Look outside right now.
God is backing me up. (credible source)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I remember you had a hard time showing any credible source for that notion.


Like t he consults with himself because, "he has a pretty good brain" . . . and "knows better" than the experts and anyone else.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I called it first.
> Ask rat, he remembers.
> 
> Look outside right now.
> God is backing me up. (credible source)


Yes, you called, after a couple days of rain . . . and after I joked about it now being over (like snow balls in winter showing global warming to be a hoax, from the Chinese according to the grand high orange poo-bah).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you called, after a couple days of rain . . . and after I joked about it now being over (like snow balls in winter showing global warming to be a hoax, from the Chinese according to the grand high orange poo-bah).


Remember when espola sold his skis and moaned about it never snowing again?
So funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you called, after a couple days of rain . . . and after I joked about it now being over (like snow balls in winter showing global warming to be a hoax, from the Chinese according to the grand high orange poo-bah).


The drought ended a few years ago.
Its not me who ended it.
I just pay attention, maybe its because I grow things.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I called it first.
> Ask rat, he remembers.
> 
> Look outside right now.
> God is backing me up. (credible source)


I just looked outside like you said.  Great advice for climate change analysis.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you called, after a couple days of rain . . . and after I joked about it now being over (like snow balls in winter showing global warming to be a hoax, from the Chinese according to the grand high orange poo-bah).


I'm here to help you understand.
Giver= me.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

*FLOODING WILL NEVER STOP -EARTH WILL BE UNINHABITABLE IN 20 DAYS!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The drought ended a few years ago.
> Its not me who ended it.
> I just pay attention, maybe its because I grow things.


Some call it drought, I call it whether, whether or not it rains.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I just looked outside like you said.  Great advice for climate change analysis.


Even you can see it.
Which is more racist, rain or snow?
I figure you're the expert since you got racist right there in your name.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some call it drought, I call it whether, whether or not it rains.


Cycles.
We live in a semi arid climate so drought cycles are part of the natural ecology.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when espola sold his skis and moaned about it never snowing again?
> So funny.


I believe he traded it for a mountain bike.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cycles.
> We live in a semi arid climate so drought cycles are part of the natural ecology.


Just look at the indigenous plants for a clue on that . . . some like fire as well.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

As I drove over Ortega Hwy to Dana Point this morning I thought about the experts prediction for Winter for us here in So Cal. Mild and dry...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> As I drove over Ortega Hwy to Dana Point this morning I thought about the experts prediction for Winter for us here in So Cal. Mild and dry...View attachment 3991


Or cold and rainy..
Hailed on me while I put the part of the fence back up that came down this morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> As I drove over Ortega Hwy to Dana Point this morning I thought about the experts prediction for Winter for us here in So Cal. Mild and dry...View attachment 3991


Experts.
Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I called it first.
> Ask rat, he remembers.
> 
> Look outside right now.
> God is backing me up. (credible source)


You know that these "you people" types are praying for war, economy failure and drought.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know that these "you people" types are praying for war, economy failure and drought.


Those people are too smart to listen to us people.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

https://unofficialnetworks.com/2018/10/22/noaa-2018-2019-winter-weather-forecast/

I think the people in Mammoth and Tahoe would disagree with the predictions of these experts as well. Oh yea.. Mammoth Mountain just announced they will be staying open until July 4 again... and today is Valentine's Day.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when espola sold his skis and moaned about it never snowing again?
> So funny.


I still have 2 pairs of skis and all the gear needed to use and maintain them.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cycles.
> We live in a semi arid climate so drought cycles are part of the natural ecology.


Is that your source for "permanent drought"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know that these "you people" types are praying for war, economy failure and drought.


Like always with you are just the opposite from the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/02/14/el-nino-natural-warming-ocean-water-forms-climate-scientists/2868209002/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I still have 2 pairs of skis and all the gear needed to use and maintain them.


Maybe you were just a little huffy and didnt really mean you were selling your skis.
You were pretty fragile back in the drought years.
Feeling better now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that your source for "permanent drought"?


I didnt buy that bottle of snake oil, remember?
Sorry, I forgot about your memory.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe he traded it for a mountain bike.


That's a lot of snow. That can't be in California though because according to the experts we weren't supposed to get that much..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's a lot of snow. That can't be in California though because according to the experts we weren't supposed to get that much..


Remember the pictures espola posted of the dry resevoirs and the rocky ski runs?
Remember how he sulked and wimpered about the permanent drought?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's a lot of snow. That can't be in California though because according to the experts we weren't supposed to get that much..


signed, The Donner Party.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you were just a little huffy and didnt really mean you were selling your skis.
> You were pretty fragile back in the drought years.
> Feeling better now?


Maybe you just make things up.  I have never sold any skis.  In fact, when I go into thrift stores I head back to the sporting goods to see if they have any good picks.  I bought a pair in Woodland Salvation Army store a couple of years back, old "straight" style like I learned on, never been used, still had a store sticker from a ski shop in Massachusetts, for $20.  There must be an interesting history attached there.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt buy that bottle of snake oil, remember?
> Sorry, I forgot about your memory.


Who was selling the "permanent drought" snake oil?


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember the pictures espola posted of the dry resevoirs and the rocky ski runs?
> Remember how he sulked and wimpered about the permanent drought?


No.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe you just make things up.  I have never sold any skis.  In fact, when I go into thrift stores I head back to the sporting goods to see if they have any good picks.  I bought a pair in Woodland Salvation Army store a couple of years back, old "straight" style like I learned on, never been used, still had a store sticker from a ski shop in Massachusetts, for $20.  There must be an interesting history attached there.


So you didnt really mean it.
Its ok if you cant remember.
That happens to people when they get old.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> No.


Do you remember how to find your way home from the bus stop?


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember the pictures espola posted of the dry resevoirs and the rocky ski runs?
> Remember how he sulked and wimpered about the permanent drought?


Any skier knows some years are better than others -- see for yourself --

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/snowapp/swcchart.action


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Any skier knows some years are better than others -- see for yourself --
> 
> https://cdec.water.ca.gov/snowapp/swcchart.action


'82-'83
I remember that season.
Want me to tell you what it was like?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

*Chuck Schumer Lauds America's Enemies: They're Better Than The U.S. On Climate Change *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe you just make things up.  I have never sold any skis.  In fact, when I go into thrift stores I head back to the sporting goods to see if they have any good picks.  I bought a pair in Woodland Salvation Army store a couple of years back, old "straight" style like I learned on, never been used, still had a store sticker from a ski shop in Massachusetts, for $20.  There must be an interesting history attached there.


Some of these guys conflate various different things as their minds aren't clear, constant lying will do that. Usually they try to ascribe the lunatic fringe lies they are told to someone in an attempt to legitimize their insanity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of these guys conflate various different things as their minds aren't clear, constant lying will do that. Usually they try to ascribe the lunatic fringe lies they are told to someone in an attempt to legitimize their insanity.


I know you're trying to help, but all you're doing is causing him more confusion.
Keep things simple.
Tell him the drought is over and his skis are in the garage.

Post funny pictures.
The Santa on a bicycle was good...more of that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Somebody is looking for their skis...
https://twitter.com/lyallr/status/1096039695249739776


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> '82-'83
> I remember that season.
> Want me to tell you what it was like?


That might have been the year that when we drove up 395 to Mammoth on a Sunday for our January ski week that we could see several places where avalanches had run down from the higher passes into otherwise-bare meadows below the snowline.

Picture from above-average, but not unusual year, dated April 2005 --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chuck Schumer Lauds America's Enemies: They're Better Than The U.S. On Climate Change *


"Enemies"?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember the pictures espola posted of the dry resevoirs and the rocky ski runs?
> Remember how he sulked and wimpered about the permanent drought?


E post a lot of things and then claims that he never did. It's funny how others remember these post but he doesn't (actually more sad then funny) and that makes him an easy mark. 

I decided to just ignore him and his lame attempts to engage me but will reply if I think it's worth it. So far I've replied to him one time and his response was incoherent if not predictable. Maybe he can regain his faculties but I doubt it...

But I do own several pair of rock skis, maybe E will buy them from me. On the other hand, I've  been thinking about buying a few more and making a chair of them.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> E post a lot of things and then claims that he never did. It's funny how others remember these post but he doesn't (actually more sad then funny) and that makes him an easy mark.


It's easy to say that, isn't it?  And apparently much harder to show it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chuck Schumer Lauds America's Enemies: They're Better Than The U.S. On Climate Change *


". . . every other country in the world including . . ." aka including backwards thinking countries. Maybe you need to seek out a night school course on sixth grade comprehension skills? That and find legit sources.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I called it first.
> Ask rat, he remembers.
> 
> Look outside right now.
> God is backing me up. (credible source)



*Al Gore is crying.......the Carbon credits are " Drying " up.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> It's easy to say that, isn't it?  And apparently much harder to show it.



*How's it feel to be Spola McCabe.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know you're trying to help, but all you're doing is causing him more confusion.
> Keep things simple.


We are talking E here not lil 'joe.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> It's easy to say that, isn't it?  And apparently much harder to show it.



*Nah....your always pickin at yur back side....*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are talking E here not lil 'joe.


Bingo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bingo.


joe needs simply, E's play by play of getting to Sacramento is itemized with detail, it's readily apparent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> joe needs simply, E's play by play of getting to Sacramento is itemized with detail, it's readily apparent.


What does simply mean? Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

At least we can all agree that Obama was and is a lying piece of shit.

The Polar Vortex: A Propaganda Creation of Obama’s Science Czar to Make Normal Weather Appear Abnormal
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/tomharris/2019/02/15/the-polar-vortex-a-propaganda-creation-of-obamas-science-czar-to-make-normal-weather-appear-abnormal-n2541550?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi48s6tz77gAhVF4qwKHcd_C2EQlO8DMAV6BAgNEBk&usg=AOvVaw32nStdy9yP5rCVXnbe1Hg4


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we can all agree that Obama was and is a lying piece of shit.
> 
> The Polar Vortex: A Propaganda Creation of Obama’s Science Czar to Make Normal Weather Appear Abnormal
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/tomharris/2019/02/15/the-polar-vortex-a-propaganda-creation-of-obamas-science-czar-to-make-normal-weather-appear-abnormal-n2541550?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi48s6tz77gAhVF4qwKHcd_C2EQlO8DMAV6BAgNEBk&usg=AOvVaw32nStdy9yP5rCVXnbe1Hg4


More right wing b.s., but of course your fellow lemmings will chirp in your favor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More right wing b.s., but of course your fellow lemmings will chirp in your favor.


You don't like information?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

OPINION
Harrison Ford's Climate Horror Story
Brent Bozell and Tim Graham | February 15, 2019
_ 







NBC late-night comedian Seth Meyers recently dedicated one of his "comedy" diatribes to denouncing "scaremongering about socialism."

In a recent video to promote a World Government Summit in Dubai, legendary "Star Wars" actor Harrison Ford offered the usual litany of doom. "What does living in a 4-degrees-warmer world look like? Freshwater shortages. Higher greenhouse gas emissions. Unprecedented fires. Worldwide destruction. Is this the world we want?"

Ford added: "Our planet, the only home we've got, is suffering. This is the bare truth. This is our reality. It's up to you and me to act now to face the greatest moral crisis of our time, to take action. It is time to make a difference."

Leftists can make this kind of unproven doom case forever, and it never loses its "moral authority." It doesn't matter that they've been selling the end of humanity since at least 1968 when Paul Ehrlich published his ludicrous manifesto "The Population Bomb." Did we all die over the last 50 years? Does anyone point and laugh at the elite media who eagerly pushed that "fake news"?

In 1989, Ehrlich himself narrated several long "news" segments with comical predictions on NBC's "Today" show. He actually predicted that end-of-days flooding would force folks to hitch their boats to the Washington Monument. Thirty years later, we're still on terra firma.


The next year, actress Meryl Streep hosted a 10-part PBS documentary series called "Race to Save the Planet" and predicted: "By the year 2000, that's less than 10 years away, the Earth's climate will be warmer than it's been in over 100,000 years. If we don't do something, there will be enormous calamities in a very short time."

It wasn't true, and it never mattered, because doom is apparently always 10 years away. People didn't believe Streep is an actual science expert. She enjoys a higher qualification. She is a movie star, used like a commercial pitchman, the same way George Clooney tells you to drink Nespresso coffee.

Ford has used his movie star charisma for this cause for years on behalf of a group called Conservation International. As part of this crusade, he told CNN at the summit in Dubai that this isn't a left-right issue: "It's not about political ideologies. ... we've been disaggregated into political ideology groups, and we've got to find this middle ground to get things done."

Touching but untrue.

As you can see from the laughable details of the "Green New Deal," the left's prescriptions are in no way in the middle ground, unless government being mandated to end the scourges of airplane travel and cow flatulence is mainstream.


Ford gave a speech and pointed the finger at President Trump and "climate deniers" in general. True to form, Ford muttered, "In 10 years, it may be too late."
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

WATCH: AOC’s 'Green New Deal' Supporters Asked To Explain How Exactly It’ll Stop Climate Change
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43538/watch-aocs-green-new-deal-supporters-asked-explain-james-barrett


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: AOC’s 'Green New Deal' Supporters Asked To Explain How Exactly It’ll Stop Climate Change
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/43538/watch-aocs-green-new-deal-supporters-asked-explain-james-barrett


All I needed was about thirty seconds of that, lol.
The up talking sjw was a classic commie groupthink warrior.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OPINION
> Harrison Ford's Climate Horror Story
> Brent Bozell and Tim Graham | February 15, 2019
> _
> ...


The Temple of Doom was it?


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we can all agree that Obama was and is a lying piece of shit.
> 
> The Polar Vortex: A Propaganda Creation of Obama’s Science Czar to Make Normal Weather Appear Abnormal
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/tomharris/2019/02/15/the-polar-vortex-a-propaganda-creation-of-obamas-science-czar-to-make-normal-weather-appear-abnormal-n2541550?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi48s6tz77gAhVF4qwKHcd_C2EQlO8DMAV6BAgNEBk&usg=AOvVaw32nStdy9yP5rCVXnbe1Hg4


Somebody’s jeaa-ll-ous!


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All I needed was about thirty seconds of that, lol.
> The up talking sjw was a classic commie groupthink warrior.


“commie groupthink warrior.” What dumbshit glossary does that inane frat boy phrase come from. Can I join the club? Are those dunce caps or Klan hats? Is there a difference?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> “commie groupthink warrior.” What dumbshit glossary does that inane frat boy phrase come from. Can I join the club? Are those dunce caps or Klan hats? Is there a difference?


It had been a long time since the plumber called anyone who disagreed with him "commie".  His therapy seems to bee wearing off.


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> It had been a long time since the plumber called anyone who disagreed with him "commie".  His therapy seems to bee wearing off.


What an idiot. It’s like 1955 in his head. And he didn’t know who Joe McCarthy was!


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> What an idiot. It’s like 1955 in his head. And he didn’t know who Joe McCarthy was!


I am waiting for him to post that if we had really read Orwell's 1984 we would know what "groupthink" means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody’s jeaa-ll-ous!


How original.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


> “commie groupthink warrior.” What dumbshit glossary does that inane frat boy phrase come from. Can I join the club? Are those dunce caps or Klan hats? Is there a difference?


You are sure angry for a super elite multi millionaire supposed tolerant lib.


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are sure angry for a super elite multi millionaire supposed tolerant lib.


Just asking a couple of simple questions of someone who uses an idiotic, red-baiting phrase.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Peak Warmist hysteria?
FEBRUARY 17, 2019
Finally, it's come to this.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/peak_warmist_hysteria.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

The Green New Fascist Deal
MARK MUSSER
To characterize the Green New Deal as fascist is no metaphor.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/the_new_green_fascist_deal.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Peak Warmist hysteria?
> FEBRUARY 17, 2019
> Finally, it's come to this.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/peak_warmist_hysteria.html


So, let's say as a hypothetical that all the posters in here suddenly agreed with everything you post, then what would you have to do all day?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Just asking a couple of simple questions of someone who uses an idiotic, red-baiting phrase.


Things a pinko might say?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


> What an idiot. It’s like 1955 in his head. And he didn’t know who Joe McCarthy was!


I know who your favorite Beatle was.
John Lenin, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, let's say as a hypothetical that all the posters in here suddenly agreed with everything you post, then what would you have to do all day?


I tried to let you down easy, but you can't take a hint, your snatch stinks, there, I said it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I tried to let you down easy, but you can't take a hint, your snatch stinks, there, I said it.


And?


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?



*Al Gore wants a back rub......We nominated YOU " Mr Ironworker hands " ....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

GLOBAL WARMING UPDATE: CALIFORNIA OFFICIALS WARN SKIERS TO STAY HOME, TOO MUCH SNOW
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/17/global-warming-news-california-officials-warn-skiers-stay-home-too-much-snow/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Believe it or not, the Amazon pullout wasn’t even the worst economic news for NY Dems this week

JAZZ SHAW Posted at 4:01 pm on February 16, 2019

_ 



New York State managed to draw significant national media attention this week when Amazon decided to cancel its plan to open a new HQ in Queens. AOC, who apparently now runs the Democratic Party, immediately declared victory, having ensured that a caravan of tens of thousands of new, well-paying jobs wouldn’t invade the area. But as difficult as it may be to believe, that wasn’t the worst economic news New Yorkers had to face.




Amazon’s pullout Thursday wasn’t even the worst economic-development news for Gov. Cuomo this week: Just two days earlier, his economic-development czar basically admitted that the gov’s signature Buffalo Billion is a . . . Buffalo Bust.

In testimony Tuesday, Empire State Development boss Howard Zemsky tried to put a positive spin on it, but he acknowledged that Cuomo’s gamble of $750 million in taxpayer funds on a Buffalo solar-panel plant has bombed: On its current course, there’s zero sign it can host anything like the promised number of jobs.

The project “has got a better future than it has a past,” Zemsky lamely claimed, while admitting the state’s now looking at a Plan B: “I think we have to work with Panasonic and Tesla,” the firms running the plant, to diversify their product base. Maybe they should start making fairy dust?

Three-quarters of the Buffalo Billion ($750 million) went to the solar panel company, formerly known as Solar City before Tesla absorbed it. The rest of the billion hasn’t produced much either, but this investment was the centerpiece of the effort. After years of work, a grand total of 700 jobs were created and many of those may be disappearing if the company seriously tanks. So the taxpayers wound up paying more than a million dollars each for some engineering and manufacturing jobs that may not last out the year.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## messy (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Joe, what’s going on? You used to understand funny. Your serious stuff was nonsense but the humor was good.
There’s nothing witty or humorous about this cartoon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe, what’s going on? You used to understand funny. Your serious stuff was nonsense but the humor was good.
> There’s nothing witty or humorous about this cartoon.


Who said it was supposed to be funny or witty?
Just the truth, I know you aren't interested in that or you wouldn't be a lib.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who said it was supposed to be funny or witty?
> Just the truth, I know you aren't interested in that or you wouldn't be a lib.


I have noticed a turn in your tactics lately, you must now see the writing on the wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have noticed a turn in your tactics lately, you must now see the writing on the wall.


What turn is that?
Still the same old SJ.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What turn is that?
> Still the same old SJ.


You are avoiding reality more than ever by attempting to convince your 2 or 3 virtual friends that it's the evil libs that made t do it. You sure put a lot of work into trolling the other 3 or 4 posters in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are avoiding reality more than ever by attempting to convince your 2 or 3 virtual friends that it's the evil libs that made t do it. You sure put a lot of work into trolling the other 3 or 4 posters in here.


I thought you weren't reading my stuff, again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you weren't reading my stuff, again.


Your links, your blathering posts are funny, but not in the way you intended.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are avoiding reality more than ever by attempting to convince your 2 or 3 virtual friends that it's the evil libs that made t do it. You sure put a lot of work into trolling the other 3 or 4 posters in here.


How would you know? You have 3 or 4 on ignore...or so you claim. I didn't think so. Once a Drunken Rat, always a Drunken Rat...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you weren't reading my stuff, again.


He tends to forget what he post when he's drunk...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

This global warming sure is good for jacket sales.
 
INCHES OF SNOW ON VEGAS STRIP!
https://weather.com/news/weather/news/2019-02-18-snow-las-vegas-nevada-february


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

How Therapists Are Dealing With Anxiety Around Global Warming
https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c69d43be4b01757c36c9e00


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This global warming sure is good for jacket sales.
> View attachment 4025
> INCHES OF SNOW ON VEGAS STRIP!
> https://weather.com/news/weather/news/2019-02-18-snow-las-vegas-nevada-february


That's hail.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> That's hail.


Current view of the Strip --

https://www.earthcam.com/cams/nevada/lasvegas/index.php?cam=sign_hd


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> That's hail.


Sorry mr weather man, wrong again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry mr weather man, wrong again.


  My kid was at an odp championship 7 or 8 years ago in Vegas and it was so cold I went to a nearby Chiles to warm up at the bar.
Guy sitting next to me was from Alaska, and his kid was there too.
He showed me the temp at his hometown in Alaska on his phone and it was 30 degrees.
It was 23 at the field with a steady 15 mile an hour breeze.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> That's hail.


Looks like and E and the snow measurement have something in common,


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My kid was at an odp championship 7 or 8 years ago in Vegas and it was so cold I went to a nearby Chiles to warm up at the bar.
> Guy sitting next to me was from Alaska, and his kid was there too.
> He showed me the temp at his hometown in Alaska on his phone and it was 30 degrees.
> It was 23 at the field with a steady 15 mile an hour breeze.


And I went skiing in my back yard in Poway a decade or so ago.  Then the "snow" avalanched down the hill at the end of Derringer Road as it melted out about 15 minutes later.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My kid was at an odp championship 7 or 8 years ago in Vegas and it was so cold I went to a nearby Chiles to warm up at the bar.
> Guy sitting next to me was from Alaska, and his kid was there too.
> He showed me the temp at his hometown in Alaska on his phone and it was 30 degrees.
> It was 23 at the field with a steady 15 mile an hour breeze.


Hey is Vegas the farthest you’ve ever traveled?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My kid was at an odp championship 7 or 8 years ago in Vegas and it was so cold I went to a nearby Chiles to warm up at the bar.
> Guy sitting next to me was from Alaska, and his kid was there too.
> He showed me the temp at his hometown in Alaska on his phone and it was 30 degrees.
> It was 23 at the field with a steady 15 mile an hour breeze.


Well my kid was scoring the winning goal in the World Cup when it was so cold I had to wear a wind breaker over my wife beater but my MAGA cap and smoking gun kept my warm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Well my kid was scoring the winning goal in the World Cup when it was so cold I had to wear a wind breaker over my wife beater but my MAGA cap and smoking gun kept my warm.


You had to wear a wind breaker over your feathers?  Fries U! What a deal!


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry mr weather man, wrong again.


E is wrong more then anybody on here.. he just forgets that he is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You had to wear a wind breaker over your feathers?  Fries U! What a deal!


You are so bitter when you get shown up.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so bitter when you get shown up.


Iz resents educated people. I wonder why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz resents educated people. I wonder why?


How would you know?


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe, what’s going on? You used to understand funny. Your serious stuff was nonsense but the humor was good.
> There’s nothing witty or humorous about this cartoon.




*Oh HELL yes there is !!!!!*

*You support Socialism and the confiscation of*
*" Other " peoples money to survive !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz resents educated people. I wonder why?


*No .....I would say he resents humans who portray themselves as smart, yet constantly*
*revert to toilet standards.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so bitter when you get shown up.


Let us know when that happens.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let us know when that happens.


Many times a day, pay attention.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so bitter when you get shown up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


A nice smug acknowledging smile, glad you agree.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A nice smug acknowledging smile, glad you agree.


Acknowledging? Agree?
Guess again duck lips.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A nice smug acknowledging smile, glad you agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*SCOOP: Trump Will Officially End Negotiations With California On Fuel Economy Rollbacks*
February 20th, 2019
_





U.S. President Donald Trump listens to a question after signing "Space Policy Directive 4", the directive to establish a Space Force as the sixth branch of the Armed Forces, in the Oval Office at the White House in Washington, U.S., February 19, 2019. REUTERS/Jim Young.


*The Trump administration will announce it’s ending fuel economy negotiations with California.*
*EPA and DOT officials tried to hash out a compromise with California, but talks broke down.*
*Federal officials will move ahead with plans to roll back Obama-era climate regulations on cars.*

The Trump administration will soon announce the end of negotiations with California regarding a proposed rollback of Obama-era fuel economy regulations, The Daily Caller News Foundation has learned.

White House officials met with Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and Department of Transportation (DOT) officials Tuesday evening to discuss the announcement, which is expected to come Wednesday afternoon, according to a source familiar with the matter.




The move comes as California leads a coalition of states suing to block President Donald Trump’s national emergency declaration for the U.S.-Mexico border. Trump’s declaration allows him to divert more funding for a border wall, which California opposes.

The decision also comes on the heels of DOT announcing it canceled a $929 million grant for California’s high-speed rail line and is “exploring every legal option” to recoup $2.5 billion previously granted to the largely defunct project.


However, the source told TheDCNF the timing is not related to battles over border wall and high-speed rail funding. EPA and DOT officials are scrambling to finalize the rollback of Obama-era fuel economy regulations by the end of April, the source said.








California Attorney General Xavier Becerra speaks about President Trump’s proposal to weaken national greenhouse gas emission and fuel efficiency regulations, at a media conference in Los Angeles, California, U.S. August 2, 2018. REUTERS/Lucy Nicholson.

Federal officials had been meeting with the California Air Resources Board to hash out a compromise on fuel economy standards. However, those talks eventually broke down and no compromise was made, according to two sources familiar with the process who wished to remain anonymous.

In 2012, Obama administration mandated that cars average about 50 miles per gallon in 2025 as part of President Barack Obama’s climate agenda. Supporters said high fuel economy rules would save Americans at the pump and cut greenhouse gas emissions.

In August, the Trump administration proposed freezing fuel economy standards at 37 miles per gallon in 2020 on grounds Obama-era standard raised car prices, forcing people to drive older, less safe vehicles.


The freeze would prevent about 1,000 traffic fatalities a year and save $500 billion in societal costs, according to EPA and DOT estimates. That proposal also laid the groundwork for EPA to revoke California’s ability to set its own tailpipe standards for carbon dioxide emissions.

Federal officials also found the Obama-era standards would have a negligible effect on projected global warming, about 0.003 degrees Celsius by 2100. *(RELATED: The Green New Deal Aims To Retrofit Every Building. Here’s What It Could Cost To Replace Common Appliances)*

The administration’s August proposal also laid the groundwork for revoking California’s ability to set its own tailpipe standards, which was granted to them by the Obama administration.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*Breitbart*
*Global Warming Doomsday Prophesy

 100 Million Climate Refugees by 2050

But! World Lasts Past AOC Doomsday Clock?*

David Wallace-Wells is taking his climate change fear mongering to a new level. He has transformed his doomsday pieces featured in the past two years in New York magazine into a book, The Uninhabitable Earth: Life After Warming, released today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Dianne Feinstein Pushes Funding for Climate Change Indoctrination


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*Trump fixed global warming and the water shortage in Ca.*
*MAGA.*

*Thank you, Pres. Trump: 18 trillion gallons of rain fall on thirsty California*
Andrew Malcolm Feb 20, 2019 12:01 PM
Top Pick





If it rains, it pours


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump fixed global warming and the water shortage in Ca.*
> *MAGA.*
> 
> *Thank you, Pres. Trump: 18 trillion gallons of rain fall on thirsty California*
> ...


Now if he can only get us enough rakes so we can all rake the forest . . .


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 20, 2019)

Burbank Airport is experiencing the coldest February on record. But don't tell E....

Oh yea, snow is in my forecst.

Global Warming y'all.


----------



## messy (Feb 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Burbank Airport is experiencing the coldest February on record. But don't tell E....
> 
> Oh yea, snow is in my forecst.
> 
> Global Warming y'all.


You know what they say about the people who equate weather with climate?
“Gosh, all the scientists say the earth is heating up, but that can’t be...the Burbank airport is cold this month!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You know what they say about the people who equate weather with climate?
> “Gosh, all the scientists say the earth is heating up, but that can’t be...the Burbank airport is cold this month!”


That's the same thing they say about people who say man causes global watming.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Burbank Airport is experiencing the coldest February on record. But don't tell E....
> 
> Oh yea, snow is in my forecst.
> 
> Global Warming y'all.


Global is more than just Burbank.  For example here is all of USA.  See if you can figure out the controls for the displays.

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/temp-and-precip/asos/avgtemp.dfn/dot/daily/20190101-20190217


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You know what they say about the people who equate weather with climate?
> “Gosh, all the scientists say the earth is heating up, but that can’t be...the Burbank airport is cold this month!”


The idiots continue to display their ignorance.  This citation of single point in place and time is at about the same level as the plumber's "permanent drought" strawman.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You know what they say about the people who equate weather with climate?
> “Gosh, all the scientists say the earth is heating up, but that can’t be...the Burbank airport is cold this month!”


Then why do you and your buddies post crap about it being the "hottest July on record". Here I thought you were a smart guy...


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Then why do you and your buddies post crap about it being the "hottest July on record". Here I thought you were a smart guy...


From a global viewpoint, the most complete data set available places the "hottest July on record" in 2016.  That data set goes back to when reliable temperature measurements had been developed and records kept, starting in about 1880.  

This is the most complete presentation used by GISS --

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

You may take some comfort with the knowledge that 2018 was only the fourth-highest year in the data set, but perhaps not in the fact that the last 5 years are the hottest 5 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

CLAIM: 'Heat Records' Huge Data Manipulation...
https://www.westernjournal.com/media-hysteria-climate-change-heat-records-huge-data-manipulation/

*Media Hysteria: Climate Change ‘Heat Records’ Are a Huge Data Manipulation*





Tom Wang / ShutterstockCity on a hot day. (Tom Wang / Shutterstock)

By Jay Lehr & Tom Harris 
Published February 20, 2019 at 1:26pm
 Share Tweet Email
The idea that climate change is producing heat records across the Earth is among the most egregious manipulations of data in the absurd global warming debate.

Americans receive a daily barrage from the fake news media and climate “experts” reporting that each and every day, week, month or year is the hottest on record due to global warming. On Feb. 7, several major newspapers carried stories of the declaration by NASA and NOAA that the past five years have been the warmest on record. Sadly, these supposed experts use mathematical equations that do not jive with reality over the past 140 years.

The same climate experts warn that record heat is just the tip of the iceberg. We are constantly told that global warming is the root cause behind any and all weather events that are extreme, destructive, unusual or uncomfortable. Many of these fear mongers also say we should stop burning fossil fuels that are causing this mayhem.

Advertisement - story continues below

Is the Earth truly experiencing the hottest weather on record? Absolutely not.

After examining actual weather records over the past 100 years, there is no correlation between rising carbon dioxide levels and local temperatures.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

More hail.

Vegas gets snow second time in week...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/02/20/las-vegas-snow-falls-twice-week/2935623002/


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Then why do you and your buddies post crap about it being the "hottest July on record". Here I thought you were a smart guy...


I haven't. But you're saying we are having the hottest July and the coldest February?


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the same thing they say about people who say man causes global watming.


You're right. The uneducated and the oil companies (and those politicians whom they fund the most) dismay that. There's a lot of those.
There will always be idiots and those paid off.
Which reminds me, when was America great? Haven't I asked you that before and, as one of the resident chickens here, you couldn't answer, right?
And what were the tax rates then? And what were the union membership levels.
Lion chickened out on me yesterday. Your turn!


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CLAIM: 'Heat Records' Huge Data Manipulation...
> https://www.westernjournal.com/media-hysteria-climate-change-heat-records-huge-data-manipulation/
> 
> *Media Hysteria: Climate Change ‘Heat Records’ Are a Huge Data Manipulation*
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You're right. The uneducated and the oil companies (and those politicians whom they fund the most) dismay that. There's a lot of those.
> There will always be idiots and those paid off.
> Which reminds me, when was America great? Haven't I asked you that before and, as one of the resident chickens here, you couldn't answer, right?
> And what were the tax rates then? And what were the union membership levels.
> Lion chickened out on me yesterday. Your turn!


You asked me that and I answered you, dummy.
It was when tax loop holes were great too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Can you believe these dopes?

FIRST GLOBAL WARMING MAMMAL EXTINCTION
*Australian Rat Declared Extinct Due To Man-Made Climate Change*
One expert said the island mammal “is just the first of what will be countless species lost to climate change if we don’t get our pollution under control.”
 
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/australia-rat-extinction-climate-change_n_5c6dca24e4b0e37a1ed47b1c


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You asked me that and I answered you, dummy.
> It was when tax loop holes were great too.


And they are not great again now? 

I personally was able to take advantage of the tax loophole created for Eisenhower when he retired from the Army.  His autobiography was such a big hit that his sudden spike in income would have pushed him into the top marginal rate, something like 70%.  Congress responded with an income-averaging loophole.  That was still in effect when I got out of the Navy in 1976, and my income in 1977 was a sudden big boost (0nly $4.85 an hour, but a nightshift bonus most of the year and lots of time-and-a-half and double-time overtime).


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

What real snow looks like --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=265285481031001


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You're right. The uneducated and the oil companies (and those politicians whom they fund the most) dismay that. There's a lot of those.
> There will always be idiots and those paid off.
> Which reminds me, when was America great? Haven't I asked you that before and, as one of the resident chickens here, you couldn't answer, right?
> And what were the tax rates then? And what were the union membership levels.
> Lion chickened out on me yesterday. Your turn!


My opinion of you heading in the direction of E.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You asked me that and I answered you, dummy.
> It was when tax loop holes were great too.


I missed it. Can you paste it below? 1. When was America great? 2. What were the marginal tax rates? 3. What percentage of workers were in unions?
Simple questions.
A chicken can’t answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I missed it. Can you paste it below? 1. When was America great? 2. What were the marginal tax rates? 3. What percentage of workers were in unions?
> Simple questions.
> A chicken can’t answer.


1940's, 70% and too many.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1940's, 70% and too many.


Hey, a relatively straight answer!
Presumably you mean the latter part of the decade.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey, a relatively straight answer!
> Presumably you mean the latter part of the decade.


When the tax rates were that high, almost everything was written off.
The effective rate was just north of 20%.

Most of those "loopholes" are gone now, so the tax rate has to reflect what the effective rate actually is.

gtfoh.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the tax rates were that high, almost everything was written off.
> The effective rate was just north of 20%.
> 
> Most of those "loopholes" are gone now, so the tax rate has to reflect what the effective rate actually is.
> ...


Not really relevant, when companies have become more sophisticated and moved offshore for tax havens.
They pay far fewer taxes now and, further, the wealthy corps and individuals have far more relative wealth than they used to have.
It's a huge issue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Not really relevant, when companies have become more sophisticated and moved offshore for tax havens.
> They pay far fewer taxes now and, further, the wealthy corps and individuals have far more relative wealth than they used to have.
> It's a huge issue.


Follow the bouncing ball....
Why move offshore?


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Follow the bouncing ball....
> Why move offshore?


To avoid taxes. Which is my point. Taxes were higher then.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1940's, 70% and too many.


As the USA was the only major power whose manufacturing and infrastructure weren't adversely affected by WWII we were position to supply the world with what they needed. Men came back from war, even many of the women who had worked in the war effort stayed in the work force and we were a manufacturing monster with a strong union presence assuring a burgeoning middle class, but of course we gave that all away in lieu of corporate profits and to please shareholders now didn't we.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the USA was the only major power whose manufacturing and infrastructure weren't adversely affected by WWII we were position to supply the world with what they needed. Men came back from war, even many of the women who had worked in the war effort stayed in the work force and we were a manufacturing monster with a strong union presence assuring a burgeoning middle class, but of course we gave that all away in lieu of corporate profits and to please shareholders now didn't we.


and crooked unions, including yours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> and crooked unions, including yours.


I know crooks like t don't want any competition . . . is that why he wants the wall so badly so he can pick and choose whose shipments get through?


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> and crooked unions, including yours.


The mafia took over the unions and then the CEO’s and wealthy shareholders took it all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know crooks like t don't want any competition . . . is that why he wants the wall so badly so he can pick and choose whose shipments get through?


Probably.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> and crooked unions, including yours.


What union is your son in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> The mafia took over the unions and then the CEO’s and wealthy shareholders took it all.


Dam those capitalists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What union is your son in?


Fire Fighter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fire Fighter.


https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/data-watch/sdut-firefigter-ot-2016jan09-htmlstory.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/data-watch/sdut-firefigter-ot-2016jan09-htmlstory.html


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


You want crooked I gave you crooked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You want crooked I gave you crooked.


Don't hate the playa hate the game.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SCOOP: Trump Will Officially End Negotiations With California On Fuel Economy Rollbacks*
> February 20th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...



*Xavier Becerra....Where's the DNC server ?*
*Xavier Becerra....Where's the money for the " Pension Plans " !!!*
*Xavier Becerra....What's in YOUR wallet ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't hate the playa hate the game.


Do you realize you are being a hypocrite or are you simply reveling in it?


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 249114, member: 3299"

I missed it. 
*You miss a lot...you're missing class again I see....*

Can you paste it below?
*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "....do your homework.*

1. When was America great? 
*Before Bill Clinton and for a few years under GWB, then Obama's " Brothel Boy "*
*Barney Frank pulled the Toilet handle and Obama got the plunger stuck where the *
*sun doesn't shine....DJT came along and pushed HRC in the gutter and fixed the Plumbing !*

2. What were the marginal tax rates? 
*You really should post your own material.*

3. What percentage of workers were in unions?
*Classic " Messy " ...doesn't even stipulate time frames/locals....*


Simple questions.
*Yes they are...and from a simpleton. AKA " Messy " Financial.*

A chicken can’t answer.
*No....a Chicken posts " Pecker " questions...*

/QUOTE









*Run " Messy " Run .......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you realize you are being a hypocrite or are you simply reveling in it?


How am I being a hypocrite, I am not in any union, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Not that The Donald stopped global warming I am thinking he should now fix global cooling.

*Minnesota sets February snowfall record -- and it's not over yet!** 
*
*Snow comes to L.A., with powder in Malibu...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

Because the Weather and Climate have nothing to do with each other...

Jackson Hole, the ski resort,  is reporting the most snow ever. Yep, I guess the climate and weather decided to cooperate with each other on this one. 

Quick E. Go buy your ski equipment back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Because the Weather and Climate have nothing to do with each other...
> 
> Jackson Hole, the ski resort,  is reporting the most snow ever. Yep, I guess the climate and weather decided to cooperate with each other on this one.
> 
> Quick E. Go buy your ski equipment back.


I know you and I aren't the smart guys around here, but doesn't weather make climate?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you and I aren't the smart guys around here, but doesn't weather make climate?


Only if it fits the liberal agenda, then it doesn't.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Only if it fits the liberal agenda, then it doesn't.


The climate has no politics.  Climate denial is all politics.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you and I aren't the smart guys around here, but doesn't weather make climate?


You’re both complete idiots. That’s the story with ignoramuses who deny science.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

espola said:


> The climate has no politics.  Climate denial is all politics.


Whatever fits your false narrative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re both complete idiots. That’s the story with ignoramuses who deny science.


Your science. Is science fact?


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re both complete idiots. That’s the story with ignoramuses who deny science.


They are just posturing to impress each other.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re both complete idiots. That’s the story with ignoramuses who deny science.


So you think climate and weather are unrelated? Talk about being an idiot...


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you think climate and weather are unrelated? Talk about being an idiot...


You can lead a fool to knowledge, but you can't make him think.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 21, 2019)

espola said:


> You can lead a fool to knowledge, but you can't make him think.


Dam, E. You have been listening to Coolio?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How am I being a hypocrite, I am not in any union, dummy.


You really must be acting, no one is that dumb . . . and why do you hate working people so?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really must be acting, no one is that dumb . . . and why do you hate working people so?


I guess you can't answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Say 'Green New Deal' three times to a mirror, and who shows up? Al Gore!
FEBRUARY 22, 2019
The former vice president was found rabble-rousing recently in Virginia for his pet cause: catastrophic global warming.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/say_green_new_deal_three_times_to_a_mirror_and_who_shows_up_al_gore.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re both complete idiots. That’s the story with ignoramuses who deny science.


So you do have an opinion on global warming.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you do have an opinion on global warming.


I don’t have an opinion on gravity.
 I don’t have an opinion on whether 2 hydrogen molecules combined with 1 oxygen molecule make water.
I don’t have an opinion on man-made climate change. 
I don’t have an opinion on whether smoking is harmful.
If I didn’t accept these facts, I would be an ignorant idiot.
Do you have an opinion on the existence of gravity? As a magnetic force? Seems silly, doesn’t it?
Or how about the one that says the moon causes the tide? Kooky, right? What’s your opinion?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> To avoid taxes. Which is my point. Taxes were higher then.


So they move their money offshore instead of circulating it through the economy.
Now what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t have an opinion on gravity.
> I don’t have an opinion on whether 2 hydrogen molecules combined with 1 oxygen molecule make water.
> I don’t have an opinion on man-made climate change.
> I don’t have an opinion on whether smoking is harmful.
> ...


You got a rotten apple in your bushel, and dont sell yourself short.
You're an incredibly ignorant idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t have an opinion on gravity.
> I don’t have an opinion on whether 2 hydrogen molecules combined with 1 oxygen molecule make water.
> I don’t have an opinion on man-made climate change.
> I don’t have an opinion on whether smoking is harmful.
> ...


You said you didn't have an opinion global warming and I am just pointing out your lie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You said you didn't have an opinion global warming and I am just pointing out your lie.


His opinion is that it's "settled science", like gravity.
He doen't know why he believes that, other than he's been told by "experts".
Its a surprisingly common opinion.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His opinion is that it's "settled science", like gravity.
> He doen't know why he believes that, other than he's been told by "experts".
> Its a surprisingly common opinion.


Surprisingly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His opinion is that it's "settled science", like gravity.
> He doen't know why he believes that, other than he's been told by "experts".
> Its a surprisingly common opinion.


Lemming's are that way.
I am guessing he isn't a 3%er.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You said you didn't have an opinion global warming and I am just pointing out your lie.


I don’t. Did you not read my post? It’s not an opinion.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His opinion is that it's "settled science", like gravity.
> He doen't know why he believes that, other than he's been told by "experts".
> Its a surprisingly common opinion.


It’s not an opinion, numbskull. It’s a fact...just like water is 2 hydrogen and 1 oxygen. Show us your graphs on that issue, idiot...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you can't answer.


A rhetorical? . . . or do you seriously not see your hypocrisy? In that case I refer you back to my post you just responded to.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not an opinion, numbskull. It’s a fact...just like water is 2 hydrogen and 1 oxygen. Show us your graphs on that issue, idiot...


Let me get this perfectly straight. In no way do I want to misrepresent your opinion on this.
You believe anthropogenic global warming is on an equal scientific footing with the gravitational theory, and the composition of H2O, correct?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t have an opinion on gravity.
> I don’t have an opinion on whether 2 hydrogen molecules combined with 1 oxygen molecule make water.
> I don’t have an opinion on man-made climate change.
> I don’t have an opinion on whether smoking is harmful.
> ...


You are conversing with flat earth, the moon isn't real/so we never landed on it, Sandy Hook was a "red-flag"hoax performed by liberal operatives, the Parkland kids are all actors(and really horrible people), Clive Bundy is an American hero types. They see the likes of The National Enquired and Tucker Carlson as serious journalism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So they move their money offshore instead of circulating it through the economy.
> Now what?


You seriously bow to the wealthy don't ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re both complete idiots. That’s the story with ignoramuses who deny science.


Sounds like an opinion to me.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me get this perfectly straight. In no way do I want to misrepresent your opinion on this.
> You believe anthropogenic global warming is on an equal scientific footing with the gravitational theory, and the composition of H2O, correct?


I know that question was not directed to me, but allow me to respond.  That is the gist of the current scientific findings, based on work by Arrhenius over 100 years ago that was part of the work cited in his Nobel Prize award confirmed by careful observations made before and since then.

If you do not agree with any scientific finding or doctrine, the accepted way to change those is by some mathematical derivation or series of observations.  Notable examples of such revolutions in scientific thought have been Newton's mathematical treatment of gravity,  Einstein's special relativity mathematics (which explained why the Michelson-Morley experiments of a few years before had found no evidence of the "luminiferous ether"), and Wegener's  compilation of geological observations that led to the modern theory of plate tectonics.  If you don't have anything of that level of care and rigor, or you cannot cite someone who does, you are just displaying your ignorance and/or your willingness to be taken in by political hacks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You got a rotten apple in your bushel, and dont sell yourself short.
> You're an incredibly ignorant idiot.


Again, "A man needs to know his limitations" messy seems to know his, and you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, "A man needs to know his limitations" messy seems to know his, and you?


I guess his limit is two screen names?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> I know that question was not directed to me, but allow me to respond.  That is the gist of the current scientific findings, based on work by Arrhenius over 100 years ago that was part of the work cited in his Nobel Prize award confirmed by careful observations made before and since then.
> 
> If you do not agree with any scientific finding or doctrine, the accepted way to change those is by some mathematical derivation or series of observations.  Notable examples of such revolutions in scientific thought have been Newton's mathematical treatment of gravity,  Einstein's special relativity mathematics (which explained why the Michelson-Morley experiments of a few years before had found no evidence of the "luminiferous ether"), and Wegener's  compilation of geological observations that led to the modern theory of plate tectonics.  If you don't have anything of that level of care and rigor, or you cannot cite someone who does, you are just displaying your ignorance and/or your willingness to be taken in by political hacks.


You seem to believe you're smart.
I, on the other hand, have no formal education past the 9th grade.

Let me ask you a question.

Does the increase in co2 represented by human industry over the past 100 years or so directly affect the sea level?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, "A man needs to know his limitations" messy seems to know his, and you?


Hilarious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seriously bow to the wealthy don't ya?


You seriously should shut up....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are conversing with flat earth, the moon isn't real/so we never landed on it, Sandy Hook was a "red-flag"hoax performed by liberal operatives, the Parkland kids are all actors(and really horrible people), Clive Bundy is an American hero types. They see the likes of The National Enquired and Tucker Carlson as serious journalism.


Another fine example of your comprehension problems....


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re both complete idiots. That’s the story with ignoramuses who deny science.



*You don't know/understand science........*

*




*


*The " Messy " Global Warming/Climate Change.......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> You can lead a fool to knowledge, but you can't make him think.










*He thinks he has the knowledge, but Spola has posted otherwise.......*


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem to believe you're smart.
> I, on the other hand, have no formal education past the 9th grade.
> 
> Let me ask you a question.
> ...


That depends on what you mean by "directly".  There are certainly indirect effects, but I don't know where you would draw the line.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> That depends on what you mean by "directly".  There are certainly indirect effects, but I don't know where you would draw the line.


The sea level.
Has anthropogenic warming affected the sea level?
Has the sea level risen at an unprecedented level, or at a level that would suggest an anthropogenic (induced) anomaly?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The sea level.
> Has anthropogenic warming affected the sea level?
> Has the sea level risen at an unprecedented level, or at a level that would suggest an anthropogenic (induced) anomaly?


Those are different questions.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His opinion is that it's "settled science", like gravity.
> He doen't know why he believes that, other than he's been told by "experts".
> Its a surprisingly common opinion.


It's settled science...except among plumbers!
My doctor tells me to buy Kohler! LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Explains Why Farting Cows Must Go.*
T.LaDuke


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Those are different questions.


Not really, but if it makes you feel better, pick one.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not really, but if it makes you feel better, pick one.


Yes, really, and the answer is yes to the first one you asked, assuming a common definition of "directly".







What did your twitter master tell you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, really, and the answer is yes to the first one you asked, assuming a common definition of "directly".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an interesting chart.
How does it compare with the last 20,000 years?
Is it above or below average? ( sea level rise)

Seeing that we are inflaming the climate with our industrial co2, it must be off the charts (pun intended).


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That is an interesting chart.
> How does it compare with the last 20,000 years?
> Is it above or below average? ( sea level rise)


So you weren't serious when you asked about the "past 100 years or so".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> So you weren't serious when you asked about the "past 100 years or so".


Oh no, the past hunert years is where we burnt it up, right?
Its a matter of perspective.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

I follow a few anthropological sites.
One of them a couple years back had an incredible  column on the Cosquer cave in southern France.
Ever heard of it?


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His opinion is that it's "settled science", like gravity.
> He doesn't know why he believes that, other than he's been told by "experts".
> Its a surprisingly common opinion.


That's not my opinion at all. It is  a fact that it's settled science. 
But that's only among scientists. 
I would accept your view that it's not settled science among plumbers.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I follow a few anthropological sites.
> One of them a couple years back had an incredible  column on the Cosquer cave in southern France.
> Ever heard of it?


That's pretty funny.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh no, the past hunert years is where we burnt it up, right?
> Its a matter of perspective.


You're so cute when you use words like "hunert" so people won't forget what an uneducated rube you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny.


Stay focused.
Do you think that anthropogenic co2 has had any measurable effect on sea level rise in the past hundred or so years?
(because thats when the capitalism started it's attack)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Waiting......
Just kidding. Take your google time with it, and come up with the best possible answer you can.

I got all year.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stay focused.
> Do you think that anthropogenic co2 has had any measurable effect on sea level rise in the past hundred or so years?
> (because thats when the capitalism started it's attack)


I already answered that (Yes, see above) and you haven't answered my question yet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave

Take a moment to look at this.
Read all of it.
It is fascinating.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

The sea level was (up to) 330 ft. below the current sea level 19,000 years ago at this cave site in southern France.
19,000 divided by 330 ft should give us an average yearly sea level rise over that time period, correct?

You could go 20,000 years and 300 ft, and we would still be below average over the last hunnert years.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Hard evidence.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave
> 
> Take a moment to look at this.
> Read all of it.
> It is fascinating.


That’s fascinating, Inspector Nono! You’ve got the magic key.
Settled science is wrong. Look at Cosquer Cave!
Too good...you can’t be this egotistical, can you? Wow.
Someone tell me this is a Seth Rogan movie, please? Where the plumber finds the cave and does the math and says “aha, see!” 
A very stoned plumber.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s fascinating, Inspector Nono! You’ve got the magic key.
> Settled science is wrong. Look at Cosquer Cave!
> Too good...you can’t be this egotistical, can you? Wow.
> Someone tell me this is a Seth Rogan movie, please? Where the plumber finds the cave and does the math and says “aha, see!”
> A very stoned plumber.


You tell me.
Am I wrong?
I've been wrong before, but this is pretty simple math.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You tell me.
> Am I wrong?


I’m not nearly dumb or egotistical enough to look at Wikipedia and a cave and an ocean level and challenge settled climate science about man-made climate change.
Pretty much every coastal municipality and national government are making plans, based upon the rapid rise in sea level. 
Show me someone levitating and tell me there’s no gravity.
It’s not a debate, dude. You’re very wrong. But hey, Senator Inhofe brought a snowball to the Senate floor.
A nation of idiots, bought and paid for...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m not nearly dumb or egotistical enough to look at Wikipedia and a cave and an ocean level and challenge settled climate science about man-made climate change.
> Pretty much every coastal municipality and national government are making plans, based upon the rapid rise in sea level.
> Show me someone levitating and tell me there’s no gravity.
> It’s not a debate, dude. You’re very wrong. But hey, Senator Inhofe brought a snowball to the Senate floor.
> A nation of idiots, bought and paid for...


Yep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You tell me.
> Am I wrong?
> I've been wrong before, but this is pretty simple math.


Self proclaimed intellectuals don't do simple.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave
> 
> Take a moment to look at this.
> Read all of it.
> It is fascinating.


You have brought this up before.  Did we ever figure out why?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hard evidence.


Coocoo.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


The weirdest thing is, he’s absolutely serious. 
His cave has put the hoax to man-made climate change. 
We are in an Idiocracy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

__
_
‘YOU’RE the climate deniers.’ Ben Shapiro beats the Left at their own ridiculous climate change game in EPIC thread

Posted at 9:25 am on February 22, 2019 by Sam Janney

 
Ben Shapiro has some … interesting ideas on how we can actually stop climate change in its tracks and by interesting we mean ALMOST as far out there as the whole stopping cows from farting thing proposed by our dear friends on the Left.





This thread will likely cause several heads to explode (or is that implode?) in the climate change cult but what else is new?


Did he say it’s time to bomb coal plants in China and India?

Dooooood, sh*t just got REAL.


Well, if AOC is right and we only have 12 years left if we don’t act immediately we suppose Ben has a good point here.

Wowza.


THAT’S RIGHT! LET’S DO THIS! RAAAR!

Someone grab a ton of corks, there are literally THOUSANDS of cow farts to block. GO TEAM GO!


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/02/22/youre-the-climate-deniers-ben-shapiro-beats-the-left-at-their-own-ridiculous-climate-change-game-in-epic-thread/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwix_Iy__dHgAhVDb60KHbE1C3YQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw2WV2YakFhL-QaH7e-ZOpJ-

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Rich politicians who take going green seriously do these things
FEBRUARY 23, 2019
Think of all the ways  one can "go green" without government intervention! Surely, Cory Booker and Sandy O are doing all of these.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/rich_politicians_who_take_going_green_seriously_do_these_things.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Hard evidence that the sea level rise we see today is not alarming, or even remarkable in the perspective of recent geologic history.
The cave is situated on a coastal zone with a geography that illustrates very plainly the sea level variations since the last glaciation.
The chart you posted covers the last 140 years.

Run the numbers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> The weirdest thing is, he’s absolutely serious.
> His cave has put the hoax to man-made climate change.
> We are in an Idiocracy.


Remember when you told me to read a book you never read because I didnt understand it?
Well, its like de ja vu all over again.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hard evidence that the sea level rise we see today is not alarming, or even remarkable in the perspective of recent geologic history.
> The cave is situated on a coastal zone with a geography that illustrates very plainly the sea level variations since the last glaciation.
> The chart you posted covers the last 140 years.
> 
> Run the numbers.


It got a lot lower than that during deep glaciations, evidence of which can be found on any mariners chart of almost any shoreline in the world.  That's a lot of water to be put somewhere else.

And when you drive from Oceanside north on 5 through Camp Pendleton the route follows a wave-cut platform about 80 to 100 feet above current sea level.  Where did all that water come from?  

Run the numbers.

Sea level has been remarkably stable for the last 2000 -3000 years, during which time we have built a lot of expensive infrastructure on the shoreline.  Since it has been shown that mechanisms exist to drive sea level up or down hundreds of feet, should we be pushing so hard on the "rise" button?  

Why don't you put all this in a reply to your twitter master and see what he says?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when you told me to read a book you never read because I didnt understand it?
> Well, its like de ja vu all over again.


Watch “Thomas Sowell: Global Warming Manufactured by Intellectuals?” | WeatherAction News - WordPress.com
WordPress.com › weatheraction › ...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://weatheraction.wordpress.com/2017/09/24/watch-thomas-sowell-global-warming-manufactured-by-intellectuals/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjy_ubYldLgAhURY6wKHduxApoQFjAGegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0sCugsBsI5T9s9w1W1WrH1&ampcf=1&cshid=1550935822813


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Sea level has been remarkably stable for the last 2000 -3000 years, during which time we have built a lot of expensive infrastructure on the shoreline.  Since it has been shown that mechanisms exist to drive sea level up or down hundreds of feet, should we be pushing so hard on the "rise" button?
> 
> Why don't you put all this in a reply to your twitter master and see what he says?


The sea level has been remarkably stable for a couple thousand years.
Its remarkably stable now.
Your chart shows a sea level rise of roughly 8 inches in the past 136 years.
Well below average over the last 20,000 years.
How are you going to prove the "hundreds of feet", and how are you going to link it to AGW?


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when you told me to read a book you never read because I didnt understand it?
> Well, its like de ja vu all over again.


You didn't. You don't understand much, but in your arrogant solitude you have decided you do.
The entertainment value is A+, though.
Copper or PVC?


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The sea level has been remarkably stable for a couple thousand years.
> Its remarkably stable now.
> Your chart shows a sea level rise of roughly 8 inches in the past 136 years.
> Well below average over the last 20,000 years.
> How are you going to prove the "hundreds of feet", and how are you going to link it to AGW?


Better people than I have already done it.  I don't think those results will show up on your anthropological sites.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn't. You don't understand much, but in your arrogant solitude you have decided you do.
> The entertainment value is A+, though.
> Copper or PVC?


The cave was brought to my attention for its prehistoric cave art.
You should check it out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Better people than I have already done it.  I don't think those results will show up on your anthropological sites.


Faith is not proof.
Its something you believe, or want to believe.
I showed you something tangible.
Your answer is to ignore it.
Fine.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn't. You don't understand much, but in your arrogant solitude you have decided you do.
> The entertainment value is A+, though.
> Copper or PVC?


In my college summer job days working as a plumber, electrician, and HVAC installer (but we just called it "sheet metal"), the boss would ask his electrical customers "Copper or aluminum?".  Aluminum was a lot cheaper and about the same labor to install, so a lot of customers chose aluminum and as a result, I installed a lot of it.  I wonder about those places every time I am back in that neighborhood.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Faith is not proof.
> Its something you believe, or want to believe.
> I showed you something tangible.
> Your answer is to ignore it.
> Fine.


You have unusual definitions of certain words,  like "faith" and "ignore".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> You have unusual definitions of certain words,  like "faith" and "ignore".


His arms are folded across his chest, his forehead is wrinkled, lower lip protruding and he isn't budging an inch . . . he knows what he knows and that's all that he knows.


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Faith is not proof.
> Its something you believe, or want to believe.
> I showed you something tangible.
> Your answer is to ignore it.
> Fine.


Run along and drop a Mento into a Coke and then you can tell us about rocket science...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Run along and drop a Mento into a Coke and then you can tell us about rocket science...


No problem.
I already read for you and do the math.
Ima giver.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No problem.
> I already read for you and do the math.
> Ima giver.


Speaking of anthropology sites, I thought you might enjoy this --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

http://theconversation.com/a-priest-says-sceptics-should-stop-demanding-proof-of-climate-change-as-thats-not-how-science-works-104413


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://theconversation.com/a-priest-says-sceptics-should-stop-demanding-proof-of-climate-change-as-thats-not-how-science-works-104413


After the way 1984 was interpreted, I’m already chuckling thinking of what the idiots will do with this...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Speaking of anthropology sites, I thought you might enjoy this --


Protecting the health of the nation, reading books and doing arithmetic for coddled elites, and casting sideways glances at climate hysteria.
You're welcome, you people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Speaking of anthropology sites, I thought you might enjoy this --


I did enjoy it.
This is my all time favorite Far Side cartoon.


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Protecting the health of the nation, reading books and doing arithmetic for coddled elites, and casting sideways glances at climate hysteria.
> You're welcome, you people.


What’s a “coddled elite?” One of your Twitter Master phrases?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s a “coddled elite?” One of your Twitter Master phrases?


He obviously sees some kind of honor in doing things the hard way . . . like my dad says, "Even a cow knows to get outta the rain".


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s a “coddled elite?” One of your Twitter Master phrases?


Wait , I think I have it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tucker+carlson+bow+tie&client=safari&hl=en-us&prmd=isnv&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiA4ZOb39LgAhUEpJ4KHY3gBlsQ_AUoAXoECAsQAQ&biw=375&bih=544#imgrc=A_SF1wmCkjYclM


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait , I think I have it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tucker+carlson+bow+tie&client=safari&hl=en-us&prmd=isnv&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiA4ZOb39LgAhUEpJ4KHY3gBlsQ_AUoAXoECAsQAQ&biw=375&bih=544#imgrc=A_SF1wmCkjYclM


Wow,  never knew, another silver spooner working the commoners for ratings and more wealth. Nothing in his bio that suggests he could relate to the working class that's for sure. Another flim flam man cashing in on the conservative cash cow . . . CNN fired, MSNBC fired . . . yet the naive persist.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, really, and the answer is yes to the first one you asked, assuming a common definition of "directly".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Do you worship at the alter of " Al Gore's " Church of False Premises .....*
*That is funded by Carbon Taxes ......*
*Perhaps you should study more Science - Plate Tectonics - Geology and spend less time*
*regurgitating crap.....*

*The only way the sea level rises " significantly " is to shift the bodies containing them around...*
*And YES that's taking into account the Fresh Water Glaciers on land....*
*96-97 % of the liquid on this Planet is salt water..*
*2-3 % is fresh water......*
*There is a finite amount of liquid on this planet ...*
*It is a constant that for all practical purposes remains the same....*
*Maybe you should study Google Earth a little more and recognize the *
*fascinating aspects of New Technology that lets you see how the Earth*
*has shifted and IS shifting....It's right there at your finger tips...Knucklehead.*


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow,  never knew, another silver spooner working the commoners for ratings and more wealth. Nothing in his bio that suggests he could relate to the working class that's for sure. Another flim flam man cashing in on the conservative cash cow . . . CNN fired, MSNBC fired . . . yet the naive persist.


I don’t know, man. Ricky knows a “man of the people” when he sees one and even though they’re not paying him, he’s sold on Tucker, as well as Fred Trump’s kid.


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you worship at the alter of " Al Gore's " Church of False Premises .....*
> *That is funded by Carbon Taxes ......*
> *Perhaps you should study more Science - Plate Tectonics - Geology and spend less time*
> *regurgitating crap.....*
> ...


There’s that Twilight Zone theme again. Or what was the theme to the movie “Idiocracy?”


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know, man. Ricky knows a “man of the people” when he sees one and even though they’re not paying him, he’s sold on Tucker, as well as Fred Trump’s kid.



*Your hypocrisy is amazing......*

*You'll be quite surprised when charges are finally heaped on the Clinton Crime Family....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s that Twilight Zone theme again. Or what was the theme to the movie “Idiocracy?”



*How's it feel to be shamed.....*

*Because you just did it to yourself......*

*You really should attend your classes.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know, man. Ricky knows a “man of the people” when he sees one and even though they’re not paying him, he’s sold on Tucker, as well as Fred Trump’s kid.


In August 2018, Carlson ran a segment where he alleged that the South African government was targeting white farmers due to anti-white racism.[67][68][69] In the segment, Carlson criticized "elites" who were purportedly concerned about racism "paying no attention" to the "racist government of South Africa".[67] Carlson said that "South African President Cyril Ramaphosa had 'changed the country's constitution to make it possible to steal land from people because they are the wrong skin color.' He also said that the government had begun seizing land from people without compensation".[70] CBS News, Associated Press, _The New York Times_ and _The Wall Street Journal_ described Carlson's segment as false or misleading.[71][68][69][72][70][73][74] According to _The New York Times_, "Mr. Ramaphosa announced on Aug. 1 that the governing African National Congress (A.N.C.) would move ahead with a proposal to change the country's Constitution and allow the expropriation of some land without compensation... Mr. Ramaphosa has said that speeding up [land reform] will bolster economic growth and agricultural production. More fundamentally, the government has argued, returning land to black South Africans would make the country [more] just".[68]

Following the Carlson segment, President Trump instructed Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to "closely study the South Africa land and farm seizure and large scale killing of farmers".[67][68][69] Trump's tweet was denounced as "'misinformed'" by the South African government, which stated that it would address the matter through diplomatic channels.[69] There are no reliable figures that suggest that farmers are at greater risk of being killed than the average South African.[73] Some South African blacks have sought to retake land to which they have made claims, but South African police have stopped such _ad hoc_ attempts at appropriating land.[74] The South African right-wing group AfriForum took credit for Carlson and Trump's statements, saying it believed that its campaign to influence American politics had succeeded.[69]


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In August 2018, Carlson ran a segment where he alleged that the South African government was targeting white farmers due to anti-white racism.[67][68][69] In the segment, Carlson criticized "elites" who were purportedly concerned about racism "paying no attention" to the "racist government of South Africa".[67] Carlson said that "South African President Cyril Ramaphosa had 'changed the country's constitution to make it possible to steal land from people because they are the wrong skin color.' He also said that the government had begun seizing land from people without compensation".[70] CBS News, Associated Press, _The New York Times_ and _The Wall Street Journal_ described Carlson's segment as false or misleading.[71][68][69][72][70][73][74] According to _The New York Times_, "Mr. Ramaphosa announced on Aug. 1 that the governing African National Congress (A.N.C.) would move ahead with a proposal to change the country's Constitution and allow the expropriation of some land without compensation... Mr. Ramaphosa has said that speeding up [land reform] will bolster economic growth and agricultural production. More fundamentally, the government has argued, returning land to black South Africans would make the country [more] just".[68]
> 
> Following the Carlson segment, President Trump instructed Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to "closely study the South Africa land and farm seizure and large scale killing of farmers".[67][68][69] Trump's tweet was denounced as "'misinformed'" by the South African government, which stated that it would address the matter through diplomatic channels.[69] There are no reliable figures that suggest that farmers are at greater risk of being killed than the average South African.[73] Some South African blacks have sought to retake land to which they have made claims, but South African police have stopped such _ad hoc_ attempts at appropriating land.[74] The South African right-wing group AfriForum took credit for Carlson and Trump's statements, saying it believed that its campaign to influence American politics had succeeded.[69]





*Cut n Paste.....BULLSHIT.*

*I KNOW PEOPLE WHO LIVED THERE...*
*THE TRUTH IS NOT WHAT YOU CUT N PASTED !*


*For starters.....look up the EFF and what they are TRULY up to !*

*Then I expect an apology for the cut n paste crap posted above.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Cut n Paste.....BULLSHIT.*
> 
> *I KNOW PEOPLE WHO LIVED THERE...*
> *THE TRUTH IS NOT WHAT YOU CUT N PASTED !*
> ...


So the whole world, once again, is wrong. Effing hilarious how in tune to the "real story" you people believe yourselves to be! Google "Naive ignoramus" and see if your photo pops up.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the whole world, once again, is wrong. Effing hilarious how in tune to the "real story" you people believe yourselves to be! Google "Naive ignoramus" and see if your photo pops up.


*More feel good typing I see ......*

*All you have to do is look up EFF and do a little research.*

*You can insult me all you want but it won't change the TRUTH.*

*People scoffed at the notion of  ( A VERY RICH ) Venezuela failing ten years ago.....*

*Suck up those little cojones and do some research....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *More feel good typing I see ......*
> 
> *All you have to do is look up EFF and do a little research.*
> 
> ...


What does your paranoid, already refuted bs that only you fools believe have to do with the the dictator facilitated economic downfall of Venezuela?

Seems you are attempting to suggest you had called one so are therefor correct about the other?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the whole world, once again, is wrong. Effing hilarious how in tune to the "real story" you people believe yourselves to be! Google "Naive ignoramus" and see if your photo pops up.


I believe Tucker Carlsons ending line is,
"sworn enemy of lying, pomposity and group think"
It fits you to a t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s a “coddled elite?”


Funny you should ask.


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe Tucker Carlsons ending line is,
> "sworn enemy of lying, pomposity and group think"
> It fits you to a t.


Nothing pompous about Tucker. Who was his dad? What’s his salary? How much does his boss make? His suits are bespoke, most likely?


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny you should ask.


Too late. I figured it out. The best reps for the breed are Tucker and Don, your boys..


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 249705, member: 1707"

What does your paranoid, already refuted bs that only you fools believe 
have to do with the the dictator facilitated economic downfall of Venezuela?

*Where has it been refuted about the documented *
*killings in South Africa of Farmers...?*


Seems you are attempting to suggest you had called 
one so are therefor correct about the other?

*I did NOT call the first ( as you have suggested. ) I made an educated*
*observation that has come to a sad fruition.*
*Nor have I made any call on the events transpiring in South Africa. I am *
*making educated observations coupled with first hand accounts...*

/QUOTE



*You really need to do research and wake up.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

The Most Frightening Takeaway From DiFi’s Exchange With the Children of the ‘Sunshine Movement’
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/02/23/frightening-takeaway-difis-exchange-children-sunshine-movement/


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Most Frightening Takeaway From DiFi’s Exchange With the Children of the ‘Sunshine Movement’
> https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/02/23/frightening-takeaway-difis-exchange-children-sunshine-movement/


Is this about those MAGA kids from that “Christian” Covington school? The indoctrination?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Is this about those MAGA kids from that “Christian” Covington school? The indoctrination?


Want me to have Ricky read it for ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Climate Science, Red in Tooth and Claw: Yapping Hyenas Attack a Lion
NORMAN ROGERS
William Happer is one of the most important scientists in the United States.  He is an emeritus professor of physics at Princeton and a long-serving a...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/climate_science_red_in_tooth_and_claw_yapping_hyenas_attack_a_lion.html


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate Science, Red in Tooth and Claw: Yapping Hyenas Attack a Lion
> NORMAN ROGERS
> William Happer is one of the most important scientists in the United States.  He is an emeritus professor of physics at Princeton and a long-serving a...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/climate_science_red_in_tooth_and_claw_yapping_hyenas_attack_a_lion.html


He’s not someone on the street who’s unaware or ignorant; he’s a scientist,” said Peter Gleick, a climate scientist and member of the U.S. National Academy of Sciences. “In theory he has the mental skills to analyze and understand this problem, but he has clearly abandoned them in favor of an ideological position that’s not based” on facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s not someone on the street who’s unaware or ignorant; he’s a scientist,” said Peter Gleick, a climate scientist and member of the U.S. National Academy of Sciences. “In theory he has the mental skills to analyze and understand this problem, but he has clearly abandoned them in favor of an ideological position that’s not based” on facts.


So, you do have an opinion on global warming. Scientists are to be believed unless they contradict your opinion.
Dummy.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny you should ask.


Not only Tucker and Don, but you’re led by Don Jr and Jared Kushner, right? So what’s a coddled elite, again? You still haven’t defined it.
Or is it just a phrase that your idiot bubble teaches you? Like “commies” and “1984 isn’t anti-fascist?”
You’d be smarter if you went to school...they teach you history and how to interpret what you read.
Also, open your eyes and see. There’s hope for you, I can tell...you’re just locked in reverse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Not only Tucker and Don, but you’re led by Don Jr and Jared Kushner, right? So what’s a coddled elite, again? You still haven’t defined it.
> Or is it just a phrase that your idiot bubble teaches you? Like “commies” and “1984 isn’t anti-fascist?”
> You’d be smarter if you went to school...they teach you history and how to interpret what you read.
> Also, open your eyes and see. There’s hope for you, I can tell...you’re just locked in reverse.


Not really fun anymore.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not really fun anymore.
> View attachment 4047


Understood. Truth hurts.
Never too late to change, though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not really fun anymore.
> View attachment 4047


You are getting beaten like a baby seal . . . maybe adult night school?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Understood. Truth hurts.
> Never too late to change, though.


I see from the picture you are a lefty.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Is this about those MAGA kids from that “Christian” Covington school? The indoctrination?









*MAGA !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *MAGA !*


The overbearing lord and master routine like an English boarding school, little room for personal expression or working things out for oneself.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The overbearing lord and master routine like an English boarding school, little room for personal expression or working things out for oneself.


I wonder if the kid got paid promptly the full rate for his work, or if he had to sue for it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

The global warming pause
FEBRUARY 25, 2019
CO2 may no longer affect climate.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/the_global_warming_pause.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Temperature in year 2100
FEBRUARY 25, 2019
The CO2 story is more complicated than many think. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/temperature_in_year_2100.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Media
*CNN says climate change extremes are getting SO bad that ‘normal people’ aren’t talking about them much*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

General
*Saving the earth from climate change will require ‘confiscating unearned wealth from billionaires’*


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The overbearing lord and master routine like an English boarding school, little room for personal expression or working things out for oneself.


*Issues you have......jealousy and envy you ooooze.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

So intellectual,

Not Enough Dems Showed Up At This Climate Hearing So Republicans Pulled This Power Move
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/26/climate-change-democrats&ved=2ahUKEwjt-Imtj9vgAhULOq0KHYivCgIQlO8DMAd6BAgKECE&usg=AOvVaw0IVZxqbbZ2dzm2HswCZYMa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

John Kerry and other climate change alarmists refuse to risk actual debate on their theory
FEBRUARY 27, 2019
Shut up, they explain.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/john_kerry_and_other_climate_change_alarmists_refuse_to_risk_actual_debate_on_their_theory.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

*JCN Times Square Billboard Hammers AOC: ‘The Green New Deal Stinks’*
283

*OBGYN Lawmaker on Failed Born-Alive Bill: ‘Nightmare’ Letting Newborns Die*
466
*GOP’s Mark Harris Will Not Run in NC-09 Special Congressional Election*
232


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *JCN Times Square Billboard Hammers AOC: ‘The Green New Deal Stinks’*
> 283
> 
> *OBGYN Lawmaker on Failed Born-Alive Bill: ‘Nightmare’ Letting Newborns Die*
> ...


We definitely need more laws. As far as I know, there's no laws against killing babies and we need that!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> We definitely need more laws. As far as I know, there's no laws against killing babies and we need that!


Lynching too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *JCN Times Square Billboard Hammers AOC: ‘The Green New Deal Stinks’*
> 283
> 
> *OBGYN Lawmaker on Failed Born-Alive Bill: ‘Nightmare’ Letting Newborns Die*
> ...


Isn't that from the same people that made the fake baby parts videos?


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't that from the same people that made the fake baby parts videos?


If Joe is near it, it ain’t legit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't that from the same people that made the fake baby parts videos?


You wish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> If Joe is near it, it ain’t legit.


Yes, Mrs  douchebag.
*Ca. Judge refuses A.G. request to seal Planned Parenthood baby parts video during preliminary hearing*
February 22, 2019February 22, 2019
Dave Andrusko

By Dave Andrusko






Citizen journalists David Daleiden and Sandra Merritt, who have been under siege by the attorney general of California for their undercover work exposing Planned Parenthood , received good news Thursday.

In his decision, Judge Christopher Hite of the San Francisco Superior Court “denied the requests of California Attorney General Xavier Becerra and his abortion allies to seal and shield from public viewing the video evidence to be shown in the courtroom during Sandra Merritt’s upcoming preliminary hearing, scheduled for April 22 to May 3, 2019,” according to Liberty Counsel. Liberty Counsel is defending Ms. Merritt against 15 felony charges brought against her by Becerra “in connection with her undercover journalism work which exposed Planned Parenthood’s trade in baby body parts.”

However Judge Hite also said he “will seal the video evidence after the hearing,” Liberty Counsel said. “He will also allow Merritt’s accusers to continue to press their charges anonymously, under ‘Doe’ pseudonyms.”

As _NRL News Today_ previously reported, Daleiden and others from the Center for Medical Progress posed as buyers of “fetal tissue” (an umbrella term that includes intact hearts and lungs and pancreas and brains), and asked the kinds of questions someone who is the middleman would ask of the abortion industry. The CMP’s series of 14 videos were incredibly shocking.

Horatio Mihet, Liberty Counsel’s Vice President of Legal Affairs and Chief Litigation Counsel, said of Judge Hite’s decision, “Attorney General Becerra’s attempt to shield from the public the very same videos upon which he bases his political prosecution of Sandra Merritt is truly astonishing.”


Mihet added, “The only reason the attorney general wants to have these videos sealed and kept from the public eye is because the videos themselves provide damning evidence that these allegedly confidential conversations were not in fact confidential. The videos themselves put the lie to the Attorney General’s case and reveal it for the fraud that it is.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't that from the same people that made the fake baby parts videos?


Here you go Mr douchebag.

Planned Parenthood exec departures surge after 'baby body parts' vids

The Center for Medical Progress released more than a dozen videos in 2015 exposing Planned Parenthood’s eagerness to profit from the sale of baby body parts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> If Joe is near it, it ain’t legit.


He must be getting paid for his lying, no one would spend so much time trying to convince the three or four of us in here unless they were either getting paid or really, really stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He must be getting paid for his lying, no one would spend so much time trying to convince the three or four of us in here unless they were either getting paid or really, really stupid.


*I'm rich biatch! Dave Chapelle - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMFJBd40Awo

Similar
▶ 0:23
Feb 7, 2010 - Uploaded by Hugo Boss
Mix - _*I'm rich biatch*_! Dave ChapelleYouTube · George Carlin on some cultural issues. - Duration:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

__
_
 
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is furious at these photos of her and a staffer eating a hamburger and killing the planet

Posted at 7:15 am on February 27, 2019 by Greg P.

 
BUSTED!

Apparently, when Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says that Americans will have to eat fewer hamburgers to save the planet from global warming, she meant Americans who don’t work for her. That’s reportedly her Chief of Staff just casually destroying the Earth while the celebrity socialist watches:




WE ONLY HAVE 12 YEARS, AOC! SHAME:
_


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> We definitely need more laws. As far as I know, there's no laws against killing babies and we need that!



*" Messy " "Messy " " Messy ".....a fool you make of yourself.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2019)

espola said:


> I wonder if the kid got paid promptly the full rate for his work, or if he had to sue for it.


You have to much time on your hands and way to much hate in your heart Magoo...


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He must be getting paid for his lying, no one would spend so much time trying to convince the three or four of us in here unless they were either getting paid or really, really stupid.


The really heinous thing he does, when presented with facts which counter his views or arguments, is say “Fake News”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> The really heinous thing he does, when presented with facts which counter his views or arguments, is say “Fake News”.


Now that's Fake News, do you work for CNN?


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> The really heinous thing he does, when presented with facts which counter his views or arguments, is say “Fake News”.



*Pretzel comment by " Messy ".....Whew...!*


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have to much time on your hands and way to much hate in your heart Magoo...


Yeah, I really hate that we have a criminal lunatic in the White House.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Yeah, I really hate that we have a criminal lunatic in the White House.


Poor baby


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Poor baby
> View attachment 4072


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 27, 2019)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Triggered?
lmao.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.



*Aren't you glad you don't have a public position........*


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Triggered?
> lmao.


What does that even mean?


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

espola said:


> What does that even mean?










*Go on Spola...you can get a few more " Balls " in there....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Poor baby
> View attachment 4072


I have started to enjoy how much you enjoy being a troll, it's amusing.


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Poor baby
> View attachment 4072


Ricky’s got good taste! I’m just wondering if he and Tucker and Don Jr and Eric all have the same tailor. Or are they his bosses?
One thing he knows is that they wear their respect for guys like him on their beautiful, soft sleeves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Ricky’s got good taste! I’m just wondering if he and Tucker and Don Jr and Eric all have the same tailor. Or are they his bosses?
> One thing he knows is that they wear their respect for guys like him on their beautiful, soft sleeves.


He's the one with knee pads under the table . . . he's tasting something alright.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> The really heinous thing he does, when presented with facts which counter his views or arguments, is say “Fake News”.


Says the guy who post that he accepts the liberal agenda even if it's wrong.


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who post that he accepts the liberal agenda even if it's wrong.


You get a pass today for your anti-Confederate flag post yesterday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have to much time on your hands and way to much hate in your heart Magoo...


You maybe should check out some Sheriff Joe, and see the volume he produces plus the time stamps. He's at it from before dawn until long after dinner and hates everyone and everything that doesn't agree with him 100% . . . sound familiar?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You maybe should check out some Sheriff Joe, and see the volume he produces plus the time stamps. He's at it from before dawn until long after dinner and hates everyone and everything that doesn't agree with him 100% . . . sound familiar?


You sure spend too much time worrying about me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You get a pass today for your anti-Confederate flag post yesterday.


Why? I'm just paraphrasing what you posted, correct? If you don't agree then why did you post it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure spend too much time worrying about me.


It was a bit of a backhanded comment.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have started to enjoy how much you enjoy being a troll, it's amusing.



*You enjoy projecting what you accuse others of... that's very entertaining.
Please keep your " Private " habits of amusement to yourself...
Thank You in advance for your Consideration.
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

California's 'green energy' central planners get their hands slapped by San Bernardino County
MARCH 2, 2019
The tiny desert communities of California decided they didn't want to be Sacramento's dumping ground for "green energy."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/californias_green_energy_central_planners_get_their_hands_slapped_by_san_bernardino_county.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Carbon Tax – How Can So Many Smart People Be So Wrong?
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/brucebialosky/2019/03/03/carbon-tax--how-can-so-many-smart-people-be-so-wrong-n2542371?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjwo-G29eXgAhVomK0KHfa9CuUQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw3THQfCFG5N9dLRBls0H1FW&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Carbon Tax – How Can So Many Smart People Be So Wrong?
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/brucebialosky/2019/03/03/carbon-tax--how-can-so-many-smart-people-be-so-wrong-n2542371?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjwo-G29eXgAhVomK0KHfa9CuUQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw3THQfCFG5N9dLRBls0H1FW&ampcf=1


If I was a leftist climate zealot, I'd tax the sun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I was a leftist climate zealot, I'd tax the sun.


It's coming.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I was a leftist climate zealot, I'd tax the sun.


Believe it or not, that's not the dumbest thing you have posted about the climate.


----------



## messy (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I was a leftist climate zealot, I'd tax the sun.


I love your cute phrases like “leftist climate zealot.” They make you sound so smart. But your true colors are never far from the surface, with words like “queer bait” and Nazi-influenced cartoons. Kinda like the way the proud boys wear nice khakis and stuff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I love your cute phrases like “leftist climate zealot.” They make you sound so smart. But your true colors are never far from the surface, with words like “queer bait” and Nazi-influenced cartoons. Kinda like the way the proud boys wear nice khakis and stuff.


You like peter puffer better?
Pillow biter?
Leftist climate zealot is what you might be if you ever read a book.
Im just a humble turd herder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Justifies Her MASSIVE Carbon Footprint: I'm Just 'Living In This World'
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44166/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-justifies-her-massive-emily-zanotti


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You like peter puffer better?
> Pillow biter?
> Leftist climate zealot is what you might be if you ever read a book.
> Im just a humble turd herder.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

roperties":{"pixelId
POLITICS
*Meet The Ostriches Under Consideration For Trump’s Anti-Science Climate Panel*
The list includes people who have called climate science a “cult” and claimed Earth benefits from burning fossil fuels.
By Chris D’Angelo
02/26/2019 05:45 AM ET
|
Updated 4 days ago
In its ongoing attempt to discredit decades of climate science, the Trump administration is reportedly reaching out to some of the most seasoned deniers on the circuit to join a new panel to present an alternative take on climate change.

As The Washington Post first reported Sunday, the administration is recruiting scientists and researchers to challenge the scientific consensus that climate change is an immediate crisis driven by the world’s addiction to fossil fuels. At the top of the committee’s target list will be the National Climate Assessment, a congressionally mandated report that scientists from 13 federal agencies released in November.

Advertisement
That report, which President Donald Trump said he doesn’t believe, concluded that planetary warming “could increase by 9°F (5°C) or more by the end of this century” without dramatic emission reductions.

The goal of this Presidential Committee on Climate Security will be to conduct “adversarial scientific peer review” of climate science, E&E News reported Monday, citing a leaked White House memo. For anyone who has followed the Republican-led effort to cast doubt on the climate crisis, the names that have emerged as possible panelists will be familiar.

Many have appeared at the congressional hearings Rep. Lamar Smith (R-Texas), the former chair of the House Committee on Science, Space, and Technology, organized to peddle climate misinformation and his own anti-science views.

Trump’s reported pick to lead the panel is William Happer, a retired Princeton physics professor with no expertise in climatology. E&E noted that those under consideration also include Judith Curry, a former professor at Georgia Tech’s School of Earth and Atmospheric Sciences; John Christy, a professor of atmospheric science at the University of Alabama in Huntsville; and Richard Lindzen, a retired MIT professor.

Kert Davies, director of the Climate Investigations Center, told HuffPost that the early list of candidates would indicate that the White House has opted to turn to folks in academia rather than representatives of climate denial think tanks. Though that might make it seem like they have more credibility, all bring “different flavors of denial,” Davies said.

“These guys’ arguments are only held in high regard amongst a very small club of climate deniers,” he said. “They are not included in mainstream thinking about climate science. And they variously attack the temperature record or the modeling.”


----------



## messy (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You like peter puffer better?
> Pillow biter?
> Leftist climate zealot is what you might be if you ever read a book.
> Im just a humble turd herder.


Humble? No. You should be, though. It’s funny how full of yourself you are, all things considered...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

* 
*
*Gas-guzzling car rides expose Ocasio-Cortez amid Green Deal pledge...*

_*I'm just 'living in the world'...*_

*GREENPEACE Co-Founder Rips...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

Juliana vs the United States of America


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Believe it or not, that's not the dumbest thing you have posted about the climate.



*Believe it or not but you just proved once again you're a weak kneed Idiot.*


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Juliana vs the United States of America


Interesting case - most of the plaintiff's evidence comes from the defendant's admissions and records.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting case - most of the plaintiff's evidence comes from the defendant's admissions and records.



*Kinda like your " Golf Ball " posts ....Huh Spola !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *Gas-guzzling car rides expose Ocasio-Cortez amid Green Deal pledge...*
> 
> ...


Pompous little twit. You don’t have a plan to grow food for 8 billion people without fossil fuels, or get food into the cities. Horses? If fossil fuels were banned every tree in the world would be cut down for fuel for cooking and heating. You would bring about mass death.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Pompous little twit. You don’t have a plan to grow food for 8 billion people without fossil fuels, or get food into the cities. Horses? If fossil fuels were banned every tree in the world would be cut down for fuel for cooking and heating. You would bring about mass death.


Sheʻs a Fries U grad.  They like making bets rather than knowing what they are talking about.  Buncha chickens, the lot of them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Pompous little twit. You don’t have a plan to grow food for 8 billion people without fossil fuels, or get food into the cities. Horses? If fossil fuels were banned every tree in the world would be cut down for fuel for cooking and heating. You would bring about mass death.


Sheʻs a Fries U grad.  They like making bets rather than knowing what they are talking about.  Buncha chickens, the lot of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*Climate Change Real Because Moose *
*Ticks, Obama Warns Canada*

 
_





AP Photo/Dan Joling
JAMES DELINGPOLE 6 Mar 2019 
*President Obama has been in Calgary, Canada, warning his audience of the perils of man-made climate change.*

Apparently, it is even affecting their national mammal.


The Hill reports:

“All of us are going to have to recognize that there are trade-offs involved with how we live, how our economy is structured, and the world that we’re going to be passing on to our kids and grandkids. Nobody is exempt from that conversation,” Obama said.

He also noted that rising oceans risk coastal populations and environmental changes have boosted the frequency of insect-borne diseases.

“Moose right now [have] to deal with tick-borne diseases that they didn’t have to do 10, 15 years ago. I really like moose. I assume, Canadians, you do too,” Obama said. “These are just facts.”

Just facts. Really?

Anyone who believes the nonsense that the frequency of insect-borne diseases has increased as a result of climate change really needs to read this damning assessment by Prof Paul Reiter.


It dates back to 2005 but little has changed since. Reiter is an expert on vector-borne diseases – especially malaria – and former contributing author of the 1996 report of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) for the chapter on the impact of global warming on human health.

Reiter’s basic point is very simple: historically insect diseases have thrived in many places where it is not warm, including England which used to be rife with malaria. So it makes no sense to attribute them to global warming.

Reiter was appalled to find that none of his fellow IPCC ‘contributing authors’ had any expertise in the field. As Christopher Booker describes in his book The Real Global Warming Disaster, one was an expert on the effectiveness of motor cycle helmets; two were full time environmental activists who had written articles on subjects from mercury poisoning to land mines.

But it soon became clear to Reiter that regardless of the facts on vector-borne diseases, the IPCC was determined to finger climate change in a way that was ‘ill-informed, biased, and scientifically unacceptable.’


As Reiter told a Parliamentary Select Committee on Economic Affairs hearing in London:

In the age of information, popular knowledge of scientific issues—particularly issues of health and the environment—is awash in a tide of misinformation, much of it presented in the “big talk” of professional scientists. Alarmist activists operating in well-funded advocacy groups have a lead role in creating this misinformation. In many cases, they manipulate public perceptions with emotive and fiercely judgmental “scientific” pronouncements, adding a tone of danger and urgency to attract media coverage. Their skill in promoting notions of scientific “fact” sidesteps the complexities of the issues involved, and is a potent influence in education, public opinion and the political process. These notions are often re-enforced by attention to peer-reviewed scientific articles that appear to support their pronouncements, regardless of whether these articles are widely endorsed by the relevant scientific community. Scientists who challenge these alarmists are rarely given priority by the media, and are often presented as “skeptics”.

Yet here is Obama reviving the old “frequency of insect-borne diseases” lie, which was untrue in 1996, remained untrue in 2005 and which is still untrue today.

Same goes for his other claim.

The rising oceans one has been frequently debunked, most recently by Judith Curry, former Chair of the School of Earth and Atmospheric Sciences at Georgia Institute of Technology.


Mean global sea level has risen at a slow creep for more than 150 years; since 1900, global mean sea level has risen about 7-8 inches. The implications of the highest values of projected sea-level rise under future climate change scenarios are profound, with far reaching socioeconomic and environmental implications. However, these projections are regarded as deeply uncertain and the highest of these projections strain credulity.

As for his insistence that “nobody is exempt from this conversation”. How come it doesn’t seem to apply to Barack Obama?
_


----------



## messy (Mar 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheʻs a Fries U grad.  They like making bets rather than knowing what they are talking about.  Buncha chickens, the lot of them.


I don’t know about Fries U, but I know Fries and I challenge you to bets to put your money where your fat mouth is and, because you’re broke and dumb and chicken, you don’t take the bets. But maybe it’s because we don’t know what we are talking about that we offer to bet you money and prove it and you chicken out. Got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know about Fries U, but I know Fries and I challenge you to bets to put your money where your fat mouth is and, because you’re broke and dumb and chicken, you don’t take the bets. But maybe it’s because we don’t know what we are talking about that we offer to bet you money and prove it and you chicken out. Got it.


Hey chicken, how.did that coffee meeting with multi go?


----------



## messy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey chicken, how.did that coffee meeting with multi go?


I met with the shot-caller instead...his daddy.
Went well.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I met with the shot-caller instead...his daddy.
> Went well.


That's not what my Dad said. According to him you asked for a job but when pressed for your resume it was found to be lacking. He said it was disturbing that you had little to no knowledge of how AR works, what a multiplier is, how to properly use depreciation, what can or cannot be deducted. I had to tell him how you had posted that it was ok to deduct your kids soccer club dues if the club was operating as a non-profit. 

We had a good laugh then he jumped back into his McLaren to catch his private jet back home.


----------



## messy (Mar 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not what my Dad said. According to him you asked for a job but when pressed for your resume it was found to be lacking. He said it was disturbing that you had little to no knowledge of how AR works, what a multiplier is, how to properly use depreciation, what can or cannot be deducted. I had to tell him how you had posted that it was ok to deduct your kids soccer club dues if the club was operating as a non-profit.
> 
> We had a good laugh then he jumped back into his McLaren to catch his private jet back home.


What are “soccer club dues?” Is that what you have to pay so your kid can be on the team?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I met with the shot-caller instead...his daddy.
> Went well.


Where did all these feathers come from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Dr. Happer will set them free
MARCH 7, 2019
President Trump has finally appointed someone to cure the U.S.'s disease of global warming hysteria.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/dr_happer_will_set_them_free.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

messy said:


> What are “soccer club dues?” Is that what you have to pay so your kid can be on the team?


You posted it. You tell me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You posted it. You tell me.


He doesn't even read his own posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He doesn't even read his own posts.


Maybe he needs an editor?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

GREENPEACE FOUNDER: GLOBAL WARMING HOAX PUSHED BY CORRUPT SCIENTISTS ‘HOOKED ON GOVERNMENT GRANTS’
https://www.breitbart.com/radio/2019/03/07/greenpeace-founder-global-warming-hoax-pushed-corrupt-scientists-hooked-government-grants/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Climate Change Theory: What's Wrong with it?
WILLIAM LIPPINCOTT
How climate alarmism is being sold in a distinctly unscientific manner.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/climate_change_theory_whats_wrong_with_it.html


----------



## messy (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You posted it. You tell me.


I make contributions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

WILLIAMS: Our Planet Is Not Fragile
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44450/williams-our-planet-not-fragile-walter-e-williams


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

‘AOC gets it’: Super-scientist Bill Nye has found the person to end climate change, income inequality
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/03/09/aoc-gets-it-super-scientist-bill-nye-has-found-the-person-to-end-climate-change-income-inequality/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiQgabG1PbgAhUMCawKHWiwABIQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw3hhNIvEedLDBbT4fXDfUxX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Meet BirthStrike, the group too afraid to have children because of climate change
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/03/09/meet-birthstrike-the-group-too-afraid-to-have-children-because-of-climate-change/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiQgabG1PbgAhUMCawKHWiwABIQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw2A_jXYw3NyNpCi5vUMkgXj&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

Remembering Climategate
MARCH 10, 2019
Whoever blew the lid on this gigantic global warming scam deserves a pat on the back.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/remembering_climategate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

THE NUCLEAR OPTION: FAKE SCIENTIST BILL NYE JOINS REAL SOCIALISTS TO PUSH GREEN NEW DEAL
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/11/the-nuclear-option-fake-scientist-bill-nye-joins-real-socialists-to-push-green-new-deal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

BREITBART

Breitbart Interviews Trump
Biden Ready?
College Admissions Scam
Pelosi: No Impeachment!
Brexit On Brink
*Greenpeace Co-founder: ‘Climate Crisis’ Not Only ‘Fake News’ — ‘It’s Fake Science’*
12 Mar 2019287

1:16


Patrick Moore, the co-founder of Greenpeace, appeared Tuesday on “Fox & Friends” to discuss Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s (D-NY) Green New Deal.


Moore, who called Ocasio-Cortez a “pompous little twit,” slammed the so-called “climate crisis,” calling it “fake news” and “fake science.”

“[Ocasio-Cortez] really rubbed me the wrong way when she said she’s the boss because she can make up a proposal that’s completely ridiculous and no one else did,” Moore said. “That is what is wrong about this. In fact, the whole climate crisis as they call it is not only fake news, it’s fake science. There is no climate crisis. There is weather and climate all around the world, and in fact, carbon dioxide is the main building block in all life.”


Moore admitted climate change is real and has been happening since the beginning of time, but said it is not dangerous and is not man-made.

“There is nothing to be afraid of. … Most of the scientists who are saying it’s a crisis are on perpetual government grants,” he added.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know about Fries U, but I know Fries and I challenge you to bets to put your money where your fat mouth is and, because you’re broke and dumb and chicken, you don’t take the bets. But maybe it’s because we don’t know what we are talking about that we offer to bet you money and prove it and you chicken out. Got it.


You chickens crack me up.  I don’t bet with clowns that can’t do third grade math like ROA and ROE.  Lets let the numbers settle your bet.  Don’t have them do you?  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> What are “soccer club dues?” Is that what you have to pay so your kid can be on the team?


Yeah like they did with Salcedo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He doesn't even read his own posts.


Espola taught


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I make contributions.


Yes you do.  To the bank.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes you do.  To the bank.


I don’t. But I do deduct my mortgage payments!


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> What are “soccer club dues?” Is that what you have to pay so your kid can be on the team?



*Wow......your finance " teacher " knock some memory out of you in*
*the last few days, or are you a REAL Democratic troll....*
*It's Ok......I'll still bash you either way for your stupidity.*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes you do.  To the bank.


Iz, who are the beneficiaries of your philanthropy? Besides your landlord, I mean. And you don't deduct your rent payments.
My personal (i.e. non-business) deductions come from my mortgages and my charitable giving to education and youth sports.
You talk a lot about money and how much you know about finance, so you must have a charitable giving program.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz, who are the beneficiaries of your philanthropy? Besides your landlord, I mean. And you don't deduct your rent payments.
> My personal (i.e. non-business) deductions come from my mortgages and my charitable giving to education and youth sports.
> You talk a lot about money and how much you know about finance, so you must have a charitable giving program.


Chickening out of the equation again.  Smart guys use lines of credit.  You’re not smart.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Chickening out of the equation again.  Smart guys use lines of credit.  You’re not smart.


Huh? I use my credit lines rarely and then only as a bridge. They charge interest you know.
I only pay interest on my houses, which is deductible.
So you don’t have any charitable giving? It’s deductible!
This money thing is not really your strong suit after all, is it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? I use my credit lines rarely and then only as a bridge. They charge interest you know.
> I only pay interest on my houses, which is deductible.
> So you don’t have any charitable giving? It’s deductible!
> This money thing is not really your strong suit after all, is it?


Still dodging the ROA and ROE question.  If you know how to use credit lines the interest is a lot lower.  You don’t know how to use them correctly because you’re a Fries U grad.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz, who are the beneficiaries of your philanthropy? Besides your landlord, I mean. And you don't deduct your rent payments.
> My personal (i.e. non-business) deductions come from my mortgages and my charitable giving to education and youth sports.
> You talk a lot about money and how much you know about finance, so you must have a charitable giving program.


*You're making more crap up....Geeezz...*
*Doesn't your nose hurt yet from the tension on that ring in your snout....*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still dodging the ROA and ROE question.  If you know how to use credit lines the interest is a lot lower.  You don’t know how to use them correctly because you’re a Fries U grad.


My credit lines are both about 4%. My mortgages are less AND they’re deductible. Do you see how that works?
Now tell me, Iz, do you donate to charity. Silence means no, you don’t. 
So maybe admit you can’t afford it, which is an irony considering your self-proclaimed financial expertise...
Or admit you just don’t because you don’t like donating money to others, which is ok.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 253558, member: 3299"

Huh? I use my credit lines rarely and then only as a bridge. 
*You don't have any " Credit " lines when in foreclosure....*

They charge interest you know.
*Bears shit in the woods don't they.....*


I only pay interest on my houses, which is deductible.
*You have an " Interest " in what's happening to your houses......*


So you don’t have any charitable giving? It’s deductible!
*The DIG is a good Charity for you to donate to.....*


This money thing is not really your strong suit after all, is it?
*After you complete schooling you can play " Messy " Finance games.....*


/QUOTE


*Oh....." Messy ".....time to do your homework.....*
*Don't forget to drink your milk and fold your clothes....*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 253558, member: 3299"
> 
> Huh? I use my credit lines rarely and then only as a bridge.
> *You don't have any " Credit " lines when in foreclosure....*
> ...


Covering for Iz?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Covering for Iz?


*Nah......*

*Just cornering you.....*

*Now get back to your homework, it won't finish by itself....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Study: White People Responsible for Blacks' and Latinos' Higher Exposure to Pollution
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/12/study-white-people-responsible-for-blacks-and-latinos-higher-exposure-to-pollution/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1y5XHkP7gAhVSbK0KHVo6CsYQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw0zWC2jdHnnxVGiARCsEyn9&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Ocasio-Cortez Blames Pipeline That Hasn’t Been Built Yet For An Oil Spill
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/12/ocasio-cortez-keystone-pipeline-oil-spill&ved=2ahUKEwi46c6Rlf7gAhUCJKwKHWH7Ay0QlO8DMAd6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw0uK8a8hWDLmiLBDcsWbBrG


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> My credit lines are both about 4%. My mortgages are less AND they’re deductible. Do you see how that works?
> Now tell me, Iz, do you donate to charity. Silence means no, you don’t.
> So maybe admit you can’t afford it, which is an irony considering your self-proclaimed financial expertise...
> Or admit you just don’t because you don’t like donating money to others, which is ok.


I do see how that works in your Fries U mind.  Not too smart.  Don’t flatter yourself.  It’s not expertise.  ROA and ROE equations are third grade.  I don’t donate to charities currently.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Covering for Iz?


Not hard to do with Fries U grads that had their admissions standards lowered for them.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not hard to do with Fries U grads that had their admissions standards lowered for them.


No charity?  Why not, Iz?  Nothing? 
 I didn’t go to elite schools.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do see how that works in your Fries U mind.  Not too smart.  Don’t flatter yourself.  It’s not expertise.  ROA and ROE equations are third grade.  I don’t donate to charities currently.


You know what’s funny? I don’t know what the phrases roa and roe mean. I know roi...return on investment.  I make a very nice living, own a business, stocks, bonds, restaurant investments, real estate, give six figures annually to 501(c)(3)s... yet I know nothing of your equations and fancy letters. You’re right you must be smarter than me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re right you must be smarter than me.


OBVI.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> No charity?  Why not, Iz?  Nothing?
> I didn’t go to elite schools.


Shocking.  But seriously, I thought about your charitable giving and found a couple that I like:

https://www.chriskylefrogfoundation.org/programs/

http://alaskasportshall.org/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You know what’s funny? I don’t know what the phrases roa and roe mean. I know roi...return on investment.  I make a very nice living, own a business, stocks, bonds, restaurant investments, real estate, give six figures annually to 501(c)(3)s... yet I know nothing of your equations and fancy letters. You’re right you must be smarter than me.


Still on that simulation kick I see.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still on that simulation kick I see.


That must be it. Is it hard for you to believe what I say?


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking.  But seriously, I thought about your charitable giving and found a couple that I like:
> 
> https://www.chriskylefrogfoundation.org/programs/
> 
> http://alaskasportshall.org/


I wonder how much Chris  and Kyle are pulling down from that thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still on that simulation kick I see.


Those who can do (messy) those who can't preach (dizzy).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do (messy) those who can't preach (dizzy).


I’m not the Trumpian braggart that Messy is.  Closet MAGA messy.  Again this is above you Whiskers.  Run along now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m not the Trumpian braggart that Messy is.  Closet MAGA messy.  Again this is above you Whiskers.  Run along now.


QED


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m not the Trumpian braggart that Messy is.  Closet MAGA messy.  Again this is above you Whiskers.  Run along now.


When you stop complaining about how bad you did for 8 years, how you can't afford health coverage (when we all know you get yours from the tax payers) and how things like art, real estate and other possessions aren't assets I might take you seriously.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 253650, member: 3299"

No charity?  Why not, Iz?  Nothing?
*............*
I didn’t go to elite schools.
*It's obvious by the way you present yourself.....*

/QUOTE

*" Messy " " Messy "......stop dilly dallying and get that homework done.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you stop complaining about how bad you did for 8 years, how you can't afford health coverage (when we all know you get yours from the tax payers) and how things like art, real estate and other possessions aren't assets I might take you seriously.


Please, don't wait for him or anyone to take you seriously.
Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please, don't wait for him or anyone to take you seriously.
> Dummy.


You are funny when you pout.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are funny when you pout.



*Funny, we all know you have gout.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You know what’s funny? I don’t know what the phrases roa and roe mean. I know roi...return on investment.  I make a very nice living, own a business, stocks, bonds, restaurant investments, real estate, give six figures annually to 501(c)(3)s... yet I know nothing of your equations and fancy letters. You’re right you must be smarter than me.


Wait...you posted earlier that you don't donate six figures that it was half of that so 50k. Did you forget what account you logged into again?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do (messy) those who can't preach (dizzy).


Can do what? Lie about their charitable donations? LOL!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

Now that Messy got me laughing at his expense again...

https://www.apnews.com/bd45c372caf118ec99964ea547880cd0


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait...you posted earlier that you don't donate six figures that it was half of that so 50k. Did you forget what account you logged into again?


Way to keep track, Multi. You care! '18 was six figures, normally half that.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now that Messy got me laughing at his expense again...
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/bd45c372caf118ec99964ea547880cd0


You really are stupid. And if you want to have that coffee and make that bet with me that i don't lie so you can come back here and tell everybody you're a sniveling little daddy's boy who,got owned  by a self-made grown-up, I'm down.

And that article seems about accurate...but of course, you wouldn't know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Funny, we all know you have gout.....*


Is that anything like bone spurs? Can I use it to get out of my civic duties?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that anything like bone spurs? Can I use it to get out of my civic duties?


You are more of the don't ask don't tell sort.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Global Cooling: The Real Climate Threat
VIJAY JAYARAJ
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/global_cooling_the_real_climate_threat.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You really are stupid. And if you want to have that coffee and make that bet with me that i don't lie so you can come back here and tell everybody you're a sniveling little daddy's boy who,got owned  by a self-made grown-up, I'm down.
> 
> And that article seems about accurate...but of course, you wouldn't know.


You don't lie about what? You just posted that you donate 100k yet you posted earlier to me that you don't donate 100k but half of that...you posted that not me. So you either just lied or you lied back to me. Either way you lied...


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You don't lie about what? You just posted that you donate 100k yet you posted earlier to me that you don't donate 100k but half of that...you posted that not me. So you either just lied or you lied back to me. Either way you lied...


I didnt take one year at six gigs and overstate. I was accurate with Iz as to my 2018 taxes. Average less.
You can be mad at me for not wanting to overstate what I contribute...
Talk to dad about your concerns. He helps you out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I didnt take one year at six gigs and overstate. I was accurate with Iz as to my 2018 taxes. Average less.
> You can be mad at me for not wanting to overstate what I contribute...
> Talk to dad about your concerns. He helps you out.


And I take it you count your "soccer fees" as part of your charitable donations.

My Dad told me to tell you that you might want to watch those charitable donations to the soccer club your kid plays for. Something about a similar thing on the news...


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And I take it you count your "soccer fees" as part of your charitable donations.
> 
> My Dad told me to tell you that you might want to watch those charitable donations to the soccer club your kid plays for. Something about a similar thing on the news...


Nope. Had none in '18. I don't think.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Had none in '18. I don't think.


No soccer donations and 100k in charitable donations? If that's the case hats off to you..


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

*" Messy " History should toil on his homework......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Had none in '18. I don't think.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. I don't think.


But at least you dont read either.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> But at least you dont read either.


“Hey, Orwell wrote about socialism!” God you’re stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are more of the don't ask don't tell sort.


Keep dreaming sailor.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> “Hey, Orwell wrote about socialism!” God you’re stupid.


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> “Hey, Orwell wrote about socialism!” God you’re stupid.


You tell um Fries U grad!


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> “Hey, Orwell wrote about socialism!” God you’re stupid.


*You know " Messy " ....there's one thousand nine hundred eighty four reasons *
*in a book why people like you are malleable prospects....*

*# 1.*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Weaponizing children with the 'US Youth Climate Strike'
MARCH 15, 2019
The kids want to pass the Green New Deal, which would destroy their futures far more effectively than climate change.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/weaponizing_children_with_the_us_youth_climate_strike_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Al Gore sees another climate change ‘tipping point,’ declares the ‘science’ no longer debatable (bonus prediction fail)
https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2019/03/15/al-gore-sees-another-climate-change-tipping-point-declares-the-science-no-longer-debatable-bonus-prediction-fail/


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

.........................


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Oh poor baby, you're scared, stupid, spiteful and anti-American, poor thing, such the victim of all those mean libs!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, you're scared, stupid, spiteful and anti-American, poor thing, such the victim of all those mean libs!


Just think it's funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just think it's funny.


That's good, laughing at ones fear helps keep those fears in check.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, you're scared, stupid, spiteful and anti-American, poor thing, such the victim of all those mean libs!


What died and crawled up your furry rear? You've been especially salty these past few weeks... on the wagon again? Proud of you Rat! If it gets too tough remember you can always drink a few "near beers" to soften the urge. Or maybe you enjoy being the forum fool? In that case... bottoms up!!!


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, you're scared, stupid, spiteful and anti-American, poor thing, such the victim of all those mean libs!



*This statement from the Thief " Spola " works just nice for YOU.*

*" Everyone is laughing at YOU ! "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

So Beto agrees with AOC that the world is done in 12 years.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Beto agrees with AOC that the world is done in 12 years.


Bird brains of a feather.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bird brains of a feather.


Yeah like you people of the nono brigade marching lockstep further into lunacy.
People have been and will be laughing at you for the rest of your lives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah like you people of the nono brigade marching lockstep further into lunacy.
> People have been and will be laughing at you for the rest of your lives.


How original.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How original.


People probably don't laugh at you, they sneer and shield their loved ones from you . . . and dogs growl showing their teeth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People probably don't laugh at you, they sneer and shield their loved ones from you . . . and dogs growl showing their teeth.


You tellʻum Whiskers!!


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bird brains of a feather.


Hey Ricky, show your algorithms to prove how there isn’t climate change! It’s really fun when you show all those graphs and stuff. 
I saw a climatologist pushing Koehler the other day and thought of you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Ricky, show your algorithms to prove how there isn’t climate change! It’s really fun when you show all those graphs and stuff.
> I saw a climatologist pushing Koehler the other day and thought of you!


11 years and 10 months, you people bettah get India and China on board. 
Why don't you send  AOCunt over there to convince them?


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 11 years and 10 months, you people bettah get India and China on board.
> Why don't you send  AOCunt over there to convince them?


In the last 5 years, China has installed more photovoltaic power capacity than any other country in the world.

Since 2010, India has increased its installed photovoltaic capacity from about 160 megawatts to about 22 gigawatts.

What are you doing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

espola said:


> In the last 5 years, China has installed more photovoltaic power capacity than any other country in the world.
> 
> Since 2010, India has increased its installed photovoltaic capacity from about 160 megawatts to about 22 gigawatts.
> 
> What are you doing?


Is that what they told you?
I only drive my SUV when I need to go somewhere.
I only hose down my driveway twice a week.
I replace all of my LED bulbs with incandescents.
I have my wife only wash small loads of laundry.
I leave some lights and the heater on all night.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that what they told you?
> I only drive my SUV when I need to go somewhere.
> I only hose down my driveway twice a week.
> I replace all of my LED bulbs with incandescents.
> ...


Do you enjoy paying premium rates for your water and electricity?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you enjoy paying premium rates for your water and electricity?


What is a premium rate?


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is a premium rate?


I see you don't pay much attention to your bills.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I see you don't pay much attention to your bills.


So................


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is a premium rate?


It's what E pays every month...


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It's what E pays every month...


And another ignoramus checks in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Solyndra's loss of taxpayer millions in Obama-era loan now seems forgotten 10 years later, expert says
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/remember-solyndra-loss-of-taxpayer-millions-seems-forgotten-expert-says


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah like you people of the nono brigade marching lockstep further into lunacy.
> People have been and will be laughing at you for the rest of your lives.



*Recycle .......get a new one.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

espola said:


> And another ignoramus checks in.


*The Thief checks in.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Ten Years after Climategate, the Global Warming Fraud Is on Life Support*
By David Archibald
The global warming hysteria was reaching a crescendo in the lead up to the climate confab in Copenhagen in 2009 when a civic-minded person released the Climategate emails, deflating the whole thing. Those emails, concocted from the fevered imaginations of the scientists involved.


What the graph shows is the departure from the average for the 30 years from 1981 to 2010. The last data point is February 2019 with a result of -0.03 degrees C. So we have had 40 years of global warming and the temperature has remained flat. In fact it is slightly cooler than the long term average. Is it possible to believe in global warming when the atmosphere has cooled? No, not rationally. Is it possible for global warming to be real if the atmosphere has cooled? Again no.

Now let’s look at carbon dioxide, which is supposed to be driving the global warming, if it was happening. A lab high up on Mauna Loa in Hawaii has been measuring the atmospheric concentration since 1958. As it is the annual change in concentration that is supposed to be driving global warming let’s see how that plots up:







What it shows is that the driving effect has been in a wide band from 1979 when the satellites to measure temperature went up but the trend is flat. Think about that – 40 years of forcing and no result in the actual atmospheric temperature. If it was ever going to happen it would have happened by now.


The opposite of global warming is global cooling. What are the chances of that? Pretty good in fact. Only one graph is need to show the potential for that – the aa Index which is a measure of the Sun’s magnetic field strength. Records of that have been kept since 1868:







The second half of the 20th century had a solar magnetic field strength that was 50% higher than that of the last 60 years of the Little Ice Age. That ended in 2006. We are now back to the solar activity levels of the 19th century and that will bring the sort of climate our forbears had then.

And so it has come to pass. January-February had record cold over North America. Seemingly the polar vortex was everywhere because Japan also had record cold.

Waiting for global warming to happen is like _Waiting for Godot_. It is never going to happen and the wait is getting beyond tedious.

In the meantime there is no evidence for global warming and the opposite is happening, as shown by the record cold we have just experienced. It is time to stop giving global warmers the benefit of doubt – they are loons. That includes Rick Perry.

*David Archibald has lectured on climate science in both Senate and House hearing rooms.*


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ten Years after Climategate, the Global Warming Fraud Is on Life Support*
> By David Archibald
> The global warming hysteria was reaching a crescendo in the lead up to the climate confab in Copenhagen in 2009 when a civic-minded person released the Climategate emails, deflating the whole thing. Those emails, concocted from the fevered imaginations of the scientists involved.
> 
> ...


https://skepticalscience.com/David_Archibald_arg.htm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Judge halts hundreds of drilling projects over 'climate change'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*USA to recognize Golan Heights as part of Israel...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Breitbart*
*Exclusive — Bolton: U.S. Has Duty to Protect 40-50K Americans in Venezuela

Everything on Table to Wrest Control from Socialist Autocracy

Russia, China Threatening Monroe Doctrine*



National Security Adviser John Bolton warned the United States may act militarily to protect as many as 50,000 Americans in Venezuela


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *USA to recognize Golan Heights as part of Israel...*


Because of climate?


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> https://skepticalscience.com/David_Archibald_arg.htm


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Because of climate?










*Nice Fence !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Recycle .......get a new one.*


Another way to say the truth you want?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nice Fence !*


Yes, wouldn't that look nice running through people's private property cutting off their access to the Rio Grande or through canyons and gorges . . . or would you idiots want it down the middle of rivers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

. . . and what does any of this have to do with Climate and Weather?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, wouldn't that look nice running through people's private property cutting off their access to the Rio Grande or through canyons and gorges . . . or would you idiots want it down the middle of rivers?



*It SURE Would !!!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Because of climate?


Climate affects everything and everyone on earth.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

*The BIG BIG BIG Lie that GW/CC Koolaid drinkers swallow...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

AOC Is Really Mad Cocaine Mitch Called Her Bluff and Will Vote on the Green New Deal
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/23/aoc-whines-republicans-want-vote-green-new-deal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

This fucking idiot has got to go.

Pope: Water Shortage ‘Inevitable Consequence of Climate Change’


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This fucking idiot has got to go.
> 
> Pope: Water Shortage ‘Inevitable Consequence of Climate Change’


Why do hate religion and science so deeply?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do hate religion and science so deeply?


He isn't religious and I like real science.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do hate religion and science so deeply?


Excellent questions. Why does he?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Excellent questions. Why does he?


A better question is why are you a racist? I guess you're a white guy so it makes sense...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*Key glacier growing again after shrinking for years...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2019)

https://t.co/wMoG8QTPcC


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn't religious and I like real science.


Im not a fan of this Pope.
Not too many I know are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Mother Nature 1, climate fear industry 0
MARCH 26, 2019
Thanks to our planet’s ever-changing climate, droughts come and droughts go, including California’s latest one. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/mother_nature_1_climate_fear_industry_0.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

The Left’s horrible, terrible, no-good, very bad news cycle just got even WORSE –> Bad news for climate change fanatics

Posted at 10:04 am on March 26, 2019 by Sam J.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

It certainly does seem like it’s been raining crap on the Left for the last several days. From Mueller finding Trump did not collude, to the Pentagon making funds available to build the wall along the southern border, our tolerant, kind friends on the Left have been hit with so much BAD news.
You’d think sharing even one more piece of news contradicting their ridiculous agenda might … well, trigger them.
So you know we’ve gotta do it.


 

New York Post 

*✔* @nypost 




Melting Greenland glacier appears to be growing again https://trib.al/lbSwpLe 


 1,221 
5:41 PM - Mar 25, 2019


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not a fan of this Pope.
> Not too many I know are.


Maybe you should nominate t for pope.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The BIG BIG BIG Lie that GW/CC Koolaid drinkers swallow...!*


Their answer is to plant more trees until they realize that those same trees are adding methane gas to the atmosphere... then we get to watch their heads explode as they try to come up with a new, new greener deal...


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Their answer is to plant more trees until they realize that those same trees are adding methane gas to the atmosphere...


Source?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?


Common knowledge... you know that thing you lack. But if you want me to provide a link I will. 

Just ask me nicely...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not a fan of this Pope.
> Not too many I know are.


You don't get out much, that and you think you know better than everyone else in the world, about everything.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't get out much, that and you think you know better than everyone else in the world, about everything.


Projecting again...


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Common knowledge... you know that thing you lack. But if you want me to provide a link I will.
> 
> Just ask me nicely...


So you have nothing that you are willing to post.  Got it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> So you have nothing that you are willing to post.  Got it.


You already looked it up, so go ahead and post it. You won't because it will show your ignorance on the subject.

Go back to your nap....


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You already looked it up, so go ahead and post it. You won't because it will show your ignorance on the subject.
> 
> Go back to your nap....


q.e.d.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Chicken...


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Chicken...


You're the one with the first post on the matter.  What does that make you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You're the one with the first post on the matter.  What does that make you?


Not doing your homework old man. Plus you already know the answer because you looked it up... so c'mon creeper. Post what you found! 

You don't have the balls do you..


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Not doing your homework old man. Plus you already know the answer because you looked it up... so c'mon creeper. Post what you found!
> 
> You don't have the balls do you..


Have you figured out yet that you are not very good at this?  Unless, of course, your purpose of posting here is to show that you are an unprincipled liar.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you figured out yet that you are not very good at this?  Unless, of course, your purpose of posting here is to show that you are an unprincipled liar.


Have you ever heard of National Geographic? Are you calling them a liar?

Go back to bed...creep.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Have you ever heard of National Geographic? Are you calling them a liar?
> 
> Go back to bed...creep.


Source?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?


You really need me don't you? I mean, I know you're old and creepy but senile as well?

Hint...read my previous post.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really need me don't you? I mean, I know you're old and creepy but senile as well?
> 
> Hint...read my previous post.


Still nothing.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe you should nominate t for pope.



*Maybe YOU should Nominate a figure of Micheal Jackson, he'd fit quite well......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Still nothing.


Sorry if your too stupid to figure it out.


Bedtime for you...


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> *quit.
> eating.
> dork.*


.................. :-(


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry if your too stupid to figure it out.
> 
> 
> Bedtime for you...


I think you meant "you're" there.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I think you meant "you're" there.


Why thank you Sunshine! I would use you instead of spellcheck but you're not as  reliable and have to go to bed early...


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why thank you Sunshine! I would use you instead of spellcheck but you're not as  reliable and have to go to bed early...


Early?  I was up to 5AM last night.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Early?  I was up to 5AM last night.


You mean "this morning" .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

'I'M NOT OWNED!': Ocasio-Cortez Gets Mocked After Her Green New Deal Fails In Senate Vote
https://www.dailywire.com/news/45152/im-not-owned-ocasio-cortez-gets-mocked-after-her-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'I'M NOT OWNED!': Ocasio-Cortez Gets Mocked After Her Green New Deal Fails In Senate Vote
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/45152/im-not-owned-ocasio-cortez-gets-mocked-after-her-ryan-saavedra


That's funny stuff...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Early?  I was up to 5AM last night.





Multi Sport said:


> You mean "this morning" .


Wow..you go to bed without saying goodnight?
SMH..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

No, Beto, there is no impending climate refugee crisis - 3/27/19 March 27, 2019Beto's global warming claim has never proven true and likely never will


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Early?  I was up to 5AM last night.


Now that you're up did you figure it out. Do I need to name the source AGAIN or are you good? 

If you ask nicely I'll even  provide the link...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

*Looks awful Cold to me ......!*


----------



## messy (Apr 4, 2019)

"They must be socialist," said a bunch of incredibly stupid people.

Four months after the Camp fire destroyed the northern California towns of Paradise and Magalia, city council members in the neighboring town of Chico voted this week to declare a climate emergency that threatens their lives and well-being.

Chico’s emergency declaration calls on the city to eliminate all greenhouse gas emissions by the year 2030, among other demands that echo those included in the Green New Deal bill state lawmakers introduced in February. The bill is currently awaiting a hearing in the state Assembly’s Committee on Natural Resources.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

California super bloom from space.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

A 23-Year-Old Just Schooled Fox News On The Costs Of The Green New Deal
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5ca7a1c8e4b0a00f6d3f697b/amp&ved=2ahUKEwilwqvJvbvhAhUGlKwKHUTGA5kQlO8DMAR6BAgIEBU&usg=AOvVaw2udMS0SYCL0s4_7MSjKHIf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A 23-Year-Old Just Schooled Fox News On The Costs Of The Green New Deal
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5ca7a1c8e4b0a00f6d3f697b/amp&ved=2ahUKEwilwqvJvbvhAhUGlKwKHUTGA5kQlO8DMAR6BAgIEBU&usg=AOvVaw2udMS0SYCL0s4_7MSjKHIf


Fries U grads are everywhere.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

*




*

*Landing a C-17 in the Antartic*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U grads are everywhere.


Did anyone ever graduate from trump u? . . . or did you just get bled for years?


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did anyone ever graduate from trump u? . . .
> or did you just get bled for years?









*Trump University was a for Profit Company that offered information courses .....*

*The company offered courses in real estate, asset management, entrepreneurship, and wealth creation.*

*It did not offer college credits, grant degrees, or grades to its students.*

*There are many for Profit " Companies " that operate along the same lines......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Trump University was a for Profit Company that offered information courses .....*
> 
> *The company offered courses in real estate, asset management, entrepreneurship, and wealth creation.*
> 
> ...


How many of those were a complete scam like tu?


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many of those were a complete scam like tu?


*Your question does not make any sense....*

*Explain what you are " implying "...........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your question does not make any sense....*
> 
> *Explain what you are " implying "...........*


Why did t have to pay $25 mil in restitution?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

I am not black, but I do have a black friend so I am authorized to comment on this story, 
this POS needs to be put down like the dog he is.

 

Smollett Drama: Rep. Bobby Rush Calls Chicago Police 'Sworn Enemy of Black People'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/08/smollett-drama-rep-bobby-rush-calls-chicago-police-sworn-enemy-of-black-people/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjWrdH218HhAhUNQ6wKHQmpATwQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw1qazlSRngr2-i3qDweByR0&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did anyone ever graduate from trump u? . . . or did you just get bled for years?


You get another T for trying.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not black, but I do have a black friend so I am authorized to comment on this story,
> this POS needs to be put down like the dog he is.
> 
> View attachment 4419
> ...


Just another COWARD.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did t have to pay $25 mil in restitution?


Because he was ordered to.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Trump University was a for Profit Company that offered information courses .....*
> 
> *The company offered courses in real estate, asset management, entrepreneurship, and wealth creation.*
> 
> ...


Whiskers was turned down by both TU and Fries U.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just another COWARD.


Those black Panthers always are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whiskers was turned down by both TU and Fries U.


You are upset because tu fried you. How much do you still owe?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Their answer is to plant more trees until they realize that those same trees are adding methane gas to the atmosphere... then we get to watch their heads explode as they try to come up with a new, new greener deal...





espola said:


> Source?





Multi Sport said:


> Common knowledge... you know that thing you lack. But if you want me to provide a link I will.
> 
> Just ask me nicely...



So Ill try again E.

Seems like your forgetfulness is in in full effect.

Try to follow along, as if you ever could, but try nonetheless. You are the one who needed to know, I already had this knowledge. But like you posted in the other thread you wanted me to post the link to make you look stupid and foolish. I did... you are... I win.



https://relay.nationalgeographic.com/proxy/distribution/public/amp/environment/2019/03/trees-release-methane-what-it-means-climate-change


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So Ill try again E.
> 
> Seems like your forgetfulness is in in full effect.
> 
> ...


What is the net carbon budget of a tree?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 9, 2019)

espola said:


> What is the net carbon budget of a tree?


Not doing your homework doesn't mean I will continue to do it for you. Report back to me with your findings. .


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Not doing your homework doesn't mean I will continue to do it for you. Report back to me with your findings. .


My homework?  

I first heard about methane on a high-school band bus trip, in 1960 give or take a few years.  We were playing cows and horses, where each side of the bus gets one point for a cow and 10 points for a horse seen on their side.  If a cemetery appears on one side of the road, the other side calls out "Boneyard!" resetting the opponent's count to zero.  Some of the older players would hold their noses and shout "Methane!" whenever a manure pile was sighted (no effect on scores) since a recent Biology class lecture had concerned methane production from manure.  That is, of course, misleading, since methane is odorless and the offending odors are more likely ammonia and sulfur compounds.


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are upset because tu fried you. How much do you still owe?


*Do YOU Remember....?*

*How much YOU lost....remember.." Time is Money "..!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

espola said:


> What is the net carbon budget of a tree?



*Hey Bubblegum Genius......*

*Do you understand the fallacy to which you cite....*

*If you're half as smart as you purport to be.....you'll know *
*the idiocy to which you refer.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 9, 2019)

espola said:


> My homework?
> 
> I first heard about methane on a high-school band bus trip, in 1960 give or take a few years.  We were playing cows and horses, where each side of the bus gets one point for a cow and 10 points for a horse seen on their side.  If a cemetery appears on one side of the road, the other side calls out "Boneyard!" resetting the opponent's count to zero.  Some of the older players would hold their noses and shout "Methane!" whenever a manure pile was sighted (no effect on scores) since a recent Biology class lecture had concerned methane production from manure.  That is, of course, misleading, since methane is odorless and the offending odors are more likely ammonia and sulfur compounds.


So you need help with your homework again...


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you need help with your homework again...


If you are really concerned about atmospheric methane, you can ignore trees since they are net sequesters and focus your attention on sea-bottom clathrates and melting permafrost.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 9, 2019)

espola said:


> If you are really concerned about atmospheric methane, you can ignore trees since they are net sequesters and focus your attention on sea-bottom clathrates and melting permafrost.


Again... you seem to need help with your homework.  Well, truth be told, you just need help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

It’s not failed socialism: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says climate change is driving immigration

https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/04/09/its-not-failed-socialism-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-says-climate-change-is-driving-immigration/


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2019)

Congressman Thomas Massie has lowered the politics of climate to his own level of understanding --

Massie: Sec. Kerry, I want to read part of your statement back to you: “Instead of convening a kangaroo court, the president might want to talk with the educated adults he once trusted his top national security positions.” It sounds like you’re questioning the credentials of the president’s advisers, currently. But I think we should question your credentials today. Isn’t it true you have a science degree from Yale?
Kerry: Bachelor of arts degree.
Massie: Is it a political science degree?
Kerry: Yes, political science.
Massie: So how do you get a bachelor of arts, in a science?
Kerry: Well it’s a liberal arts education and degree. It’s a bachelor…
Massie: OK. So it’s not really science. So I think it’s somewhat appropriate that someone with a pseudo-science degree is here pushing pseudo-science in front of our committee today.
Kerry: Are you serious?! I mean this is really a serious happening here?
Massie: You know what? It is serious. You’re calling the president’s Cabinet a “kangaroo court.” Is that serious?
Kerry: I’m not calling his Cabinet a kangaroo court, I’m calling this committee that he’s putting together a kangaroo committee.
Massie: Are you saying it doesn’t have educated adults now?
Kerry: I don’t know who it has yet because it’s secret.
Massie: Well you said it in your testimony.
Kerry: Why would he have to have a secret analysis of climate change?
Massie: Let’s get back to the science of it.
Kerry: But it’s not science, you’re not quoting science!
Massie: Well, You’re the science expert. You have the political science degree.

See https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/dumbest-moment-congressional-history-820690/


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 11, 2019)

espola said:


> If you are really concerned about atmospheric methane, you can ignore trees since they are net sequesters and focus your attention on sea-bottom clathrates and melting permafrost.


Funny how a week ago you had no clue that trees released methane gas. Now, suddenly you're full of information to share. So tell me E, whats your source?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny how a week ago you had no clue that trees released methane gas. Now, suddenly you're full of information to share. So tell me E, whats your source?


How do you know I had no clue?  As your article pointed out, this has been known since 1907.


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Congressman Thomas Massie has lowered the politics of climate to his own level of understanding --
> 
> Massie: Sec. Kerry, I want to read part of your statement back to you: “Instead of convening a kangaroo court, the president might want to talk with the educated adults he once trusted his top national security positions.” It sounds like you’re questioning the credentials of the president’s advisers, currently. But I think we should question your credentials today. Isn’t it true you have a science degree from Yale?
> Kerry: Bachelor of arts degree.
> ...


The idiots are truly in charge. This Massie guy is as stupid as they come.
About the only smart conservative in Congress (except for McConnell, who really knows the tactics and rules of Congress better than anyone) is Ben Sasse of Nebraska...and he’s made it pretty clear that he’s embarrassed by all the idiots.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 11, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you know I had no clue?  As your article pointed out, this has been known since 1907.


Did you know?

What's your source?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you know?
> 
> What's your source?


Did you not read my post about the band trip?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2019)

messy said:


> The idiots are truly in charge. This Massie guy is as stupid as they come.
> About the only smart conservative in Congress (except for McConnell, who really knows the tactics and rules of Congress better than anyone) is Ben Sasse of Nebraska...and he’s made it pretty clear that he’s embarrassed by all the idiots.


Fries U!  What a deal!  Roll on Collateralized Debt Boy!


----------



## messy (Apr 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!  What a deal!  Roll on Collateralized Debt Boy!


You should probably stop using financial phrases as a method to critique me, gubmint worker. Unless you want to compare strategies and yields. I’m sorry that you aren’t credit-worthy to obtain collateralized debt. Call me for tips.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You should probably stop using financial phrases as a method to critique me, gubmint worker. Unless you want to compare strategies and yields. I’m sorry that you aren’t credit-worthy to obtain collateralized debt. Call me for tips.


What would you libs do without gubmint?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you not read my post about the band trip?


Did you know?

Whats your source?


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you know?
> 
> Whats your source?


High school biology.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You should probably stop using financial phrases as a method to critique me, gubmint worker. Unless you want to compare strategies and yields. I’m sorry that you aren’t credit-worthy to obtain collateralized debt. Call me for tips.


Yields?  Like ROA nd ROE?! Lol!  Your mortgage only flows one way.  To the bank.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

Questioning Global Warming
TODD ROYAL
The question should be asked: are we looking at the wrong phenomenon, and should we be debating global cooling?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/questioning_global_warming.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you not read my post about the band trip?


Skin flute?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 13, 2019)

espola said:


> High school biology.


That's funny since the discussion was about trees and methane,  not cows and manure/methane.

So I guess that means you did not know.

Still waiting for your source.


----------



## messy (Apr 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yields?  Like ROA nd ROE?! Lol!  Your mortgage only flows one way.  To the bank.


Huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


Exactly.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's funny since the discussion was about trees and methane,  not cows and manure/methane.
> 
> So I guess that means you did not know.
> 
> Still waiting for your source.


I guess your high school science education was poor.  Mine was excellent.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess your high school science education was poor.  Mine was excellent.


From the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...it must be true.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...it must be true.


I never "self-proclaimed" that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...it must be true.


You mean the plumber.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I never "self-proclaimed" that.


That's just little piggy making shit up, like always, it's all he, and increasingly all the other nutters, has got.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the plumber.


Thank you, rat.
I accept your nomination.
I wish you were smart enough two nominate.
How 'bout "most improved"?
...no, not that.
I got it.
Most team spirit!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess your high school science education was poor.  Mine was excellent.


Self proclaimed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Self proclaimed.


 . . . or stating the obvious.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess your high school science education was poor.  Mine was excellent.


Prove it...

And provide your source or STFU...


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Prove it...
> 
> And provide your source or STFU...


You want a copy of my high school transcript?

You're doing great.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . or stating the obvious.


Mind like a steel trap.....Whiskers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Self proclaimed.


E is about as incoherent as they come and the funny part is he thinks he is still a sharp guy. I tolerate him because I enjoy watching him squirm when he backs himeself into a corner...


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

espola said:


> If you are really concerned about atmospheric methane, you can ignore trees since they are net sequesters and focus your attention on sea-bottom clathrates and melting permafrost.


*You're full of shit....thus your smell.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> E is about as incoherent as they come and the funny part is he thinks he is still a sharp guy. I tolerate him because I enjoy watching him squirm when he backs himeself into a corner...


Still? LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Scientists Call Out Netflix’s “Our Planet” for Lying About Walrus Death Scene to Push Climate Change
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/15/scientists-call-netflixs-planet-lying-walrus-death-scene-push-climate-change/


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

espola said:


> High school biology.


*Yeah...1950's High School Biology....*

*You return those stolen Golf Balls yet....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2019)

espola said:


> You want a copy of my high school transcript?
> 
> You're doing great.  Please continue.


Self prroclaimed.  But go ahead and send your high school transript.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Self prroclaimed.  But go ahead and send your high school transript.


Tablets.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

*It’s cold outside, must be a “ GW/CC “ event misfire....*..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It’s cold outside, must be a “ GW/CC “ event misfire....*..


The only misfire is in your brain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only misfire is in your brain.


You tellʻum Algernon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Allegations Rise That “Our Planet” Walrus Death Scene Resulted From Environmentalist Crew
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/17/allegations-rise-planet-walrus-death-scene-resulted-environmentalist-crew/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Self prroclaimed.  But go ahead and send your high school transript.


Funny of all people for you to be on a "self-proclaimed" kick! Irony personified.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Allegations Rise That “Our Planet” Walrus Death Scene Resulted From Environmentalist Crew
> https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/17/allegations-rise-planet-walrus-death-scene-resulted-environmentalist-crew/


I see your problem there, "red state.com". You do enjoy being lied to don't you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

WATCH: Paris Climate Accords Negotiator Glues Herself to the Street Outside Oil Company Building
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/17/watch-paris-accords-negotiator-glues-street-outside-oil-companys-building/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny of all people for you to be on a "self-proclaimed" kick! Irony personified.


I didn’t have espola’s science teacher.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn’t have espola’s science teacher.


Teachers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Teachers.


Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Teachers.


So you had to repeat the class... makes sense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn’t have espola’s science teacher.


You're not an arrogant asshole either...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you had to repeat the class... makes sense.


Self proclaimed even. Lol!


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Teachers.


*Where are those " High School " transcripts you " Stand up " guy.....*

*You return those " Stolen " Golf Balls yet......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're not an arrogant asshole either...


There's your pesky little inferiority complex popping up yet again.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your pesky little inferiority complex popping up yet again.


*You just don't know when to quit do you.....*

*




*

*Hope the landing is softer than the kick.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your pesky little inferiority complex popping up yet again.


Time for you to tuck E in now, it's past his bedtime..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Delingpole: 'Climate Change: The Facts' Was the BBC's Biggest Lie Ever
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/04/18/more-outrageous-green-lies-from-attenborough-and-the-bbc/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLhIudjNzhAhUGeKwKHWB1Dv4QlO8DMAl6BAgHECk&usg=AOvVaw2yy7X4Zj6xcnY2iojlDncs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your pesky little inferiority complex popping up yet again.


You tell’um whiskers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

https://twitter.com/Bob_Haire/status/1119673725102768131


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/Bob_Haire/status/1119673725102768131


Interessting prophet you have latched onto there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Interessting prophet you have latched onto there.


Climate is not a religion to me, mohammed.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Climate is not a religion to me, mohammed.


Your guy seems to think so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Interessting prophet you have latched onto there.


Some people need a daddy figure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Your guy seems to think so.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people need a daddy figure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people need a daddy figure.


Itʻs a good thing you have E.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs a good thing you have E.


Obviously you don't grasp the concept I was alluding to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously you don't grasp the concept I was alluding to.


Nope. Only a father and son relationship could grasp such a concept.  Cherish it.  The world doesn’t deserve you two.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope. Only a father and son relationship could grasp such a concept.  Cherish it.  The world doesn’t deserve you two.


That's the Easter spirit.
Happy Easter Bruddah, and Happy Easter to Whiskers and his father figure, espola.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your pesky little inferiority complex popping up yet again.


Yes you do...
Please continue to erase all doubt.


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people need a daddy figure.


*Harumpf .....*

*



*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope. Only a father and son relationship could grasp such a concept.  Cherish it.  The world doesn’t deserve you two.


That's so cute how the little Rat puts his Dadd-E to bed at night and gives him butterfly kisses with his whiskers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's so cute how the little Rat puts his Dadd-E to bed at night and gives him butterfly kisses with his whiskers.


Not like Whiskers is  gonna read him a bedtime story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not like Whiskers is  gonna read him a bedtime story.


Picture books.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Picture books.


The pop up kind!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes you do...
> Please continue to erase all doubt.


Oh how cute, a grade school comeback, yet again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh how cute, a grade school comeback, yet again.


Out of respect for your mental age.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Out of respect for your mental age.


Do you always speak for each other? Must be that instinct to fear you display so readily.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh how cute, a grade school comeback, yet again.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always speak for each other? Must be that instinct to fear you display so readily.


*When was/is the last time you actually contributed anything of value to this forum besides*
*Union talking point and " Childish " retorts....*
*Yes others and I on this Forum counter you with the same " Grade " level of semantics*
*because we do not wish to inflict too much harm to your already Liberal/Socialist/Communist*
*infected Grey Matter.....*
*Wake up and face reality.....*
*You support a CRIMINAL OPERATION disguised as a " Political Party "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always speak for each other? Must be that instinct to fear you display so readily.


Don’t mistake fear for customization.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

*Democrats = Jussie Smollett = KKK*

*Now there is a twist !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t mistake fear for customization.


Au contraire, your fear is always upfront and foremost.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire, your fear is always upfront and foremost.


*Expanding your language uses I see.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire, your fear is always upfront and foremost.


Did your fathEr teach you that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Expanding your language uses I see.......*


Doesn’t it make him sound smart?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Doesn’t it make him sound smart?


You always tell us what scares you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always tell us what scares you.


Maybe I should scurry off to the safe zone like you did after nov 16.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

NY's global warming hypocrisy, from the lowly random student to the mayor himself
APRIL 24, 2019
"The mayor claimed an exemption from his own climate crusade ..."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/nys_global_warming_hypocrisy_from_the_lowly_random_student_to_the_mayor_himself.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

_OPINION
Green Dreams
John Stossel | April 24, 2019
 









The Green New Deal's goal is to move America to zero carbon emissions in 10 years.

"That's a goal you could only imagine possible if you have no idea how energy is produced," James Meigs, former editor of Popular Mechanics magazine, says in my latest video.


"Renewable is so inconsistent," he adds. "You can't just put in wind turbines and solar panels. You have to build all this infrastructure to connect them with energy consumers."

Because wind doesn't always blow and the sun doesn't always shine, "renewable" energy requires many more transmission lines, and bigger batteries.

Unfortunately, says Meigs: "You have to mine materials for batteries. Those mines are environmentally hazardous. Disposing of batteries is hazardous."

"Batteries are a lousy way to store energy," adds physicist Mark Mills, senior fellow at the Manhattan Institute. Also, the ingredients of green energy, like battery packs, are far from green.

"You have to consume 100 barrels of oil in China to make that battery pack," he explains. "Dig up 1,000 pounds of stuff to process it. Digging is done with oil, by big machines, so we're consuming energy to 'save' energy -- not a good path to go."

Still, wind turbines and solar batteries are 10 times more efficient than when they were first introduced! That's not good enough, writes Mills, to make "the new energy economy" anything more than "magical thinking."

"They hit physics limits. In comic books, Tony Stark has a magic power source, but physics makes it impossible to make solar 10 times better again."

The dream of "green" causes us to misdirect resources. Even after billions in government subsidies, solar still makes up less than 1 percent of America's energy -- wind just 2 percent. And even that energy isn't really "clean."


"We use billions of tons of hydrocarbons to make the windmills that are already in the world, and we've only just begun to make them at the level people claim they would like them to be built," says Mills. "Pursue a path of wind, solar and batteries, we increase how much we dig up and move by a thousand-fold."

"You gotta clear-cut the forest. These machines kill a lot of birds," says Meigs. "I agree that we should bring down our carbon emissions ... but we should also make sure we're spending money on stuff that really works."

There is one energy source, though, that efficiently produces lots of power with no carbon emissions: nuclear.

But people fear it. They point to the Chernobyl plant accident in Ukraine, and Fukushima in Japan.

"The Chernobyl plant design was idiotically bad," says Meigs. They don't make nuclear plants like that anymore.

What about Fukushima?

"Fukushima helps prove how safe nuclear power really is. No one was killed."

I pointed out that people were killed during the evacuation.

"Fear of radiation killed people," responded Meigs. They evacuated older people who didn't need to go.

People fear what they don't understand and what they can't see.

"A dam breaks, and hundreds of thousands of people die. Nuclear plants, their safety, ironically, is actually evident in their accidents!" says Mills.

"More people have fallen off of roofs installing solar panels than have been killed in the entire history of nuclear power in the U.S.," adds Meigs.


Yet after Fukushima, Germany shut down its nuclear plants. That led to higher electricity prices and increased carbon emissions because Germany burned coal to make up for the loss of nuclear power.

Likewise, "in Bernie Sanders' home state of Vermont, they shut down their nuclear plant. Guess what happened? Carbon emissions went up," recounts Meigs. "This supposedly green state, ultra-liberal Vermont, went backwards."

If a Green New Deal is ever implemented, says Mills, it would rob the poor by raising energy costs, while "giving money to wealthy people in the form of subsidies to buy $100,000 cars, to put expensive solar arrays on their roofs or to be investors in wind farms."

"It's upside-down Robin Hood," he adds. "That's a bad deal."

Yet a majority of Americans -- including Republicans surveyed -- say they support some version of it.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4519
> _OPINION
> Green Dreams
> John Stossel | April 24, 2019
> ...


Blah Blah blah.  Climate nutters aren’t concerned with mining the earth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Fake Climate Science and Scientists
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/pauldriessen/2019/04/27/fake-climate-science-and-scientists-n2545464?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi76Y2ArvDhAhUEWqwKHUiABmgQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw3azVRCexwY-BxtgVEeZ6LB&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh how cute, a grade school comeback, yet again.


Projecting, yet again.
Pathetic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting, yet again.
> Pathetic.


Squeal little piggy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Squeal little piggy!


I smell burning whiskers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

CLIMATE CHANGE WIENERS: In Order to Save the Planet, NYC Mayor Bill De Blasio Eyes Banning Hot Dogs
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/27/climate-change-wieners-order-save-planet-nyc-mayor-bill-de-blasio-eyes-banning-hot-dogs/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CLIMATE CHANGE WIENERS: In Order to Save the Planet, NYC Mayor Bill De Blasio Eyes Banning Hot Dogs
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/27/climate-change-wieners-order-save-planet-nyc-mayor-bill-de-blasio-eyes-banning-hot-dogs/


No wonder Amazon pulled out.  Bezo’s knew New York has a disease.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Global Warming Going the way of Russia Collusion
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
The last thing we expect mid-spring is snow.  Yet that’s just what we have. As the Weather Channel reports, “It may be late April, but Winter Storm Xy...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/global_warming_going_the_way_of_russia_collusion.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Global Warming Going the way of Russia Collusion
> BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
> The last thing we expect mid-spring is snow.  Yet that’s just what we have. As the Weather Channel reports, “It may be late April, but Winter Storm Xy...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/global_warming_going_the_way_of_russia_collusion.html


Fake news feed.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Fake news feed*.


*Spouting continued support for a False Premised issue such as Global Warming/Climate Change *
*is a direct link to a " Fake News Feed ".....*

*Yes " Rat Patrol " aka " Husky Poo " aka " The Rodent " you are a " Fake News Feed "...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always speak for each other? Must be that instinct to fear you display so readily.


"Always" ?.....attempting to paint a portrait with a crop duster...once again.
And once again you're a miserable failure...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Always" ?.....attempting to paint a portrait with a crop duster...once again.
> And once again you're a miserable failure...


Always grumpy, always.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always grumpy, always.



*Yes.........You are always " Grumpy ".*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Always" ?.....attempting to paint a portrait with a crop duster...once again.
> And once again you're a miserable failure...


Always just splatter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Always just splatter.


You two idiots are so cute together, a regular Mutt & Jeff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You two idiots are so cute together, a regular Mutt & Jeff.


Hard to out do you and E-daddy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hard to out do you and E-daddy.


I will add jealousy and envy to your extensive list of complexes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will add jealousy and envy to your extensive list of complexes.


Math isn't exactly your strong suit, come to think of it, what Iz?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will add jealousy and envy to your extensive list of complexes.


You can add?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Global Warming Going the way of Russia Collusion
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
The last thing we expect mid-spring is snow.  Yet that’s just what we have. As the Weather Channel reports, “It may be late April, but Winter Storm Xy...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/global_warming_going_the_way_of_russia_collusion.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can add?


Sorry, not trying to show off in front of you. I forgot about how sensitive you nutters are and your self-esteem issues.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, not trying to show off in front of you. I forgot about how sensitive you nutters are and your self-esteem issues.



*Hey Rodent...*
*Just curious...*
*How long have you been washing Spola's balls....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, not trying to show off in front of you. I forgot about how sensitive you nutters are and your self-esteem issues.


Nobody forgot your sensitivity issues after the POTUS elections.....mr. Ignore button.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nobody forgot your sensitivity issues after the POTUS elections.....mr. Ignore button.


We all hoped he would be "presidential" how wrong we were, let's hope we get it right in 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all hoped he would be "presidential" how wrong we were, let's hope we get it right in 2020.


How shitty of a candidate did you have to nominate to be wrong.  And the 2020 field looks pretty pathetic for you people at the moment.  The only way you can win is by employing some collusion!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty of a candidate did you have to nominate to be wrong.  And the 2020 field looks pretty pathetic for you people at the moment.  The only way you can win is by employing some collusion!!


Do you believe that excuses t's behavior?


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all hoped he would be "presidential" how wrong we were, let's hope we get it right in 2020.


*What Lunatic on the Fanatical Left is capable of managing the Garden Dept at*
*Walmart let alone survive 30 days running this economic engine our POTUS has *
*fired up....*

*Go ahead Mr Retired Rod Buster ......The Forum is yours to counter with some adult *
*logic......give it a try !*


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe that excuses t's behavior?


*Answer the financial question first.....

POTUS isn't going anywhere anytime soon....

Quite a few Democrats are on the Treasonous " Chopping " block as I write this though....
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe that excuses t's behavior?


No.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe that excuses t's behavior?


No.
The concern is what it says about the Democrat candidates


----------



## espola (May 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> No.
> The concern is what it says about the Democrat candidates


Only 6 of them did I know anything about before they announced their candidacy.  Apparently you have been following Democrat politics more closely than I have.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Only 6 of them did I know anything about before they announced their candidacy.  Apparently you have been following Democrat politics more closely than I have.


Itʻs not that hard.  Watch MSM for 5 minutes and youʻll be caught up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> No.
> The concern is what it says about the Democrat candidates


"It" was Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

The Solar Energy Racket
NORMAN ROGERS
If solar energy were not propped up by various government policies and subsidies, no utility would buy it.  Not only does solar not work at night, but...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/the_solar_energy_racket.html


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Solar Energy Racket
> NORMAN ROGERS
> If solar energy were not propped up by various government policies and subsidies, no utility would buy it.  Not only does solar not work at night, but...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/the_solar_energy_racket.html


Solar doesn’t get any more federal subsidies than oil, but nice try.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Solar doesn’t get any more federal subsidies than oil, but nice try.


Solyndra.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Solar doesn’t get any more federal subsidies than oil, but nice try.


But you need oil to build solar that only produces energy when the sun shines.  Just sayin’.  Even better try though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Solyndra.


Cash for Clunkers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cash for Clunkers


Love that scandal-less administration.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you need oil to build solar that only produces energy when the sun shines.  Just sayin’.  Even better try though.


I wonder how many of messys' houses run on solar?
I wonder how many of his cars run without petrol?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how many of messys' houses run on solar?
> I wonder how many of his cars run without petrol?


All of them.  Lol!


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how many of messys' houses run on solar?
> I wonder how many of his cars run without petrol?


Only one, unfortunately.


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how many of messys' houses run on solar?
> I wonder how many of his cars run without petrol?


Government subsidies keep oil real cheap. The market wouldn’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you need oil to build solar that only produces energy when the sun shines.  Just sayin’.  Even better try though.


For now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Only one, unfortunately.


You should really be a better stewart of the planet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Government subsidies keep oil real cheap. The market wouldn’t.


The market might if you people would get out the way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For now.


Less is more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Government subsidies keep oil real cheap. The market wouldn’t.


Agree.  And solar and wind resources would be more expensive to produce Bozo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  And solar and wind resources would be more expensive to produce Bozo.


OBVI.


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  And solar and wind resources would be more expensive to produce Bozo.


Incorrect. That's why I have no energy bill with my solar. Not easy to be as ignorant as you. Tell me again about how you pay down equity on a house so you can take the money back out as a debt?
You're a financial genius!


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The market might if you people would get out the way.


The market doesn't support that energy; hence the massive subsidies.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  And solar and wind resources would be more expensive to produce Bozo.


Who do you pay for the wind?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Who do you pay for the wind?


Flatulence Inc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Incorrect. That's why I have no energy bill with my solar. Not easy to be as ignorant as you. Tell me again about how you pay down equity on a house so you can take the money back out as a debt?
> You're a financial genius!


But you’re not the subsidizer are you?  Poser.


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you’re not the subsidizer are you?  Poser.


Posers are fake. I’m very real, you zero. 
You’re the poser...presenting mumbo jumbo as analysis. Tell me again how you take investment income and you buy more equity in your house, so you can then take out the same money as a loan!
Tell me you’re joking, please. Nobody is that stupid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Posers are fake. I’m very real, you zero.
> You’re the poser...presenting mumbo jumbo as analysis. Tell me again how you take investment income and you buy more equity in your house, so you can then take out the same money as a loan!
> Tell me you’re joking, please. Nobody is that stupid.


I know you’re real......real dumb.  You make your lenders rich with your collateralized debt, CLTV boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> The market doesn't support that energy; hence the massive subsidies.


Hence no energy bill....Bozo.  Your internal counter-dialogues crack me up!


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I know you’re real......real dumb.  You make your lenders rich with your collateralized debt, CLTV boy.


You mean my mortgages on my houses provide a profit to the banks that loan me money? Very good, Iz! That’s called a “business.” You wouldn’t understand, being a government worker and all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  And solar and wind resources would be more expensive to produce Bozo.


I love how you people wear your ignorance and servitude on your sleeves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean my mortgages on my houses provide a profit to the banks that loan me money? Very good, Iz! That’s called a “business.” You wouldn’t understand, being a government worker and all.


Poser.  You’ve shown no business sense here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you people wear your ignorance and servitude on your sleeves.


Do you really love it?


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poser.  You’ve shown no business sense here.


Just trying to help you. You're always so mad that mortgage lenders profit off of their mortgages.
Because you're a government worker (socialism?), I'm trying to explain that in America's system it's ok that my mortgage lender profits from my business.
I'm very happy that they do.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Flatulence Inc.


Https://berkshirehathawayenergyco.com


Hey dumbshit Iz. Warren Buffet wants to help me explain American business to you...here they talk about the business of wind energy.
Do you know what Berkshire Hathaway is? They make profits!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2019)




----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Thanks for the sunspot updates! Now tell us more about all those violent French revolutions you mention happen all the time.
Remember that one in ‘89? 1789? LOL! And how about all the others?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> The market doesn't support that energy; hence the massive subsidies.


*Why Do Federal Subsidies Make Renewable Energy So Costly?*

James Conca
Contributor
Energy I write about nuclear, energy and the environment

On a total dollar basis, wind has received the greatest amount of federal subsidies. Solar is second. Wind and solar together get more than all other energy sources combined.

However, based on production (subsidies per kWh of electricity produced), solar energy, has gotten over ten times the subsidies of all other forms of energy sources combined, including wind (see figure).

entire article:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesconca/2017/05/30/why-do-federal-subsidies-make-renewable-energy-so-costly/#724d0022128c


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2019)

This lion was carved 40,000 years ago. Pre-holocene by thirty thousand years.
Much of the northern hemisphere was covered in ice up to a mile thick.
https://t.co/qaWn1RzyTG


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for the sunspot updates! Now tell us more about all those violent French revolutions you mention happen all the time.
> Remember that one in ‘89? 1789? LOL! And how about all the others?


I get it.
Im stupid and you're smart.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2019)

I almost forgot.
You're really rich and a financial genius too.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I almost forgot.
> You're really rich and a financial genius too.


Tell us more about all those violent French revolutions that you mentioned the other day. Remember?
I love you idiot pontificators. It worked, though...you got Trump elected!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell us more about all those violent French revolutions that you mentioned the other day. Remember?
> I love you idiot pontificators. It worked, though...you got Trump elected!


The arrogance of the left got Trump elected....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The arrogance of the left got Trump elected....


......hana hou it looks like.  I think they should rally around “Patriots Pay Much More Taxes”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The arrogance of the left got Trump elected....


That, and those of us who support the most conservative policy chief since Reagan.
People like messy are so smart, and so rich.
So, so, smart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Just trying to help you. You're always so mad that mortgage lenders profit off of their mortgages.
> Because you're a government worker (socialism?), I'm trying to explain that in America's system it's ok that my mortgage lender profits from my business.
> I'm very happy that they do.


Me too!!  More than you know.  I just get my money cheaper than you do and I don’t put my equity in prison like you do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The arrogance of the left got Trump elected....


There's that pesky inferiority complex driven angst surfacing again, like always.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Me too!!  More than you know.  I just get my money cheaper than you do and I don’t put my equity in prison like you do.


QED


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ......hana hou it looks like.  I think they should rally around “Patriots Pay Much More Taxes”


Are you ever uncomfortable being the ultra-riches bitch?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's that pesky inferiority complex driven angst surfacing again, like always.


Only in that arrogantly fucked up & projecting melon of yours...
Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only in that arrogantly fucked up & projecting melon of yours...
> Thanks for proving my point.


What's your point, besides butt-hurt whining?


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Me too!!  More than you know.  I just get my money cheaper than you do and I don’t put my equity in prison like you do.


Except, as always, you're totally wrong because we've already established that (a) I have access to much greater amounts than you do and (b) I pay lower interest rates (as well as no costs or fees or points).
Other than that, you're absolutely right.
And, of course, because you are a complicated and unclear thinker, I don't know what "equity in prison" means.

So I'm looking at a house asking 4.5m. I'm gonna offer $3.8 all cash (which I will take against other holdings at 3%) and then go get a mortgage after I sell my existing main residence. What do you think?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Https://berkshirehathawayenergyco.com
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit Iz. Warren Buffet wants to help me explain American business to you...here they talk about the business of wind energy.
> Do you know what Berkshire Hathaway is? They make profits!


Yes, and they also issue lower cost debt to payoff higher cost debt.  But if you can’t do ROA or ROE calculations, why would I expect you to be able to read Berkshire’s financial reports.  Buffet shopping for cheaper debt.  Imagine that.

Long-Term Debt

In March 2019, PacifiCorp issued $400 million of its 3.50% First Mortgage Bonds due June 2029 and $600 million of its 4.15%
First Mortgage Bonds due February 2050. PacifiCorp used a portion of the net proceeds to repay short-term debt partially incurred in January 2019 to repay all of PacifiCorp's $350 million 5.50% First Mortgage Bonds due January 2019 and intends to use the remaining net proceeds to fund capital expenditures and for general corporate purposes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Except, as always, you're totally wrong because we've already established that (a) I have access to much greater amounts than you do and (b) I pay lower interest rates (as well as no costs or fees or points).
> Other than that, you're absolutely right.
> And, of course, because you are a complicated and unclear thinker, I don't know what "equity in prison" means.
> 
> So I'm looking at a house asking 4.5m. I'm gonna offer $3.8 all cash (which I will take against other holdings at 3%) and then go get a mortgage after I sell my existing main residence. What do you think?


Ask Buffet.  He likes shopping for cheaper debt. Lol!!!  Poser


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ask Buffet.  He likes shopping for cheaper debt. Lol!!!  Poser


Yeah, i figured it would be well beyond your pay grade.
Back to your cubicle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, i figured it would be well beyond your pay grade.
> Back to your cubicle.


He only knows what his trump u pamphlet says, he couldn't afford the classes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, i figured it would be well beyond your pay grade.
> Back to your cubicle.


Lol!  Poser.  Stop listening in to your bosses dealings.  You don’t get it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He only knows what his trump u pamphlet says, he couldn't afford the classes.


And that’s a good thing.  Whiskets.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Poser.  Stop listening in to your bosses dealings.  You don’t get it.


What bosses are those?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> What bosses are those?


The ones that you’re living through vicariously. Poser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Except, as always, you're totally wrong because we've already established that (a) I have access to much greater amounts than you do and (b) I pay lower interest rates (as well as no costs or fees or points).
> Other than that, you're absolutely right.
> And, of course, because you are a complicated and unclear thinker, I don't know what "equity in prison" means.
> 
> So I'm looking at a house asking 4.5m. I'm gonna offer $3.8 all cash (which I will take against other holdings at 3%) and then go get a mortgage after I sell my existing main residence. What do you think?


Will it have room for me?


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The ones that you’re living through vicariously. Poser.


I still don't understand. When I post, it's me dude. Hard to fathom, isn't it?
So tell me about your investments. And your bosses.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Will it have room for me?


Absolutely. It's got what's known as a "mother-in-law" above the garage, i.e. a small apartment with stove, fridge, bathroom.
Tailor made for you.
Iz is going to help me buy it by getting me a $100K home equity loan, because that's how he rolls. No mortgage for him. Dude is a baller.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Absolutely. It's got what's known as a "mother-in-law" above the garage, i.e. a small apartment with stove, fridge, bathroom.
> Tailor made for you.
> Iz is going to help me buy it by getting me a $100K home equity loan, because that's how he rolls. No mortgage for him. Dude is a baller.


Nice and yes he Iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Apocalypse Now? UN Warns Of Imminent Ecological Catastrophe, Just Like They Did In 1982
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/06/un-ecological-catastrophe&ved=2ahUKEwiD0pOl9ofiAhVSeKwKHYKtCd8QlO8DMAh6BAgFECU&usg=AOvVaw0H18KI4Q3G8_ZpWCnaQGHh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I still don't understand. When I post, it's me dude. Hard to fathom, isn't it?
> So tell me about your investments. And your bosses.


You’re not smart enough.  Though it doesn’t require much.  You like complicated.  I’m good with that.  I make more money lending to people like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Absolutely. It's got what's known as a "mother-in-law" above the garage, i.e. a small apartment with stove, fridge, bathroom.
> Tailor made for you.
> Iz is going to help me buy it by getting me a $100K home equity loan, because that's how he rolls. No mortgage for him. Dude is a baller.


It’s not for the undisciplined, let me call my professionals because I can’t do 3rd grade math types like you and Fries.  You have to know what you’re talking about.  You don’t.  Just like you didn’t understand how buffet owns all the stock in one of the energy companies, and is constantly looking for cheaper money to borrow.  You don’t do that.  Poser.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s not for the undisciplined, let me call my professionals because I can’t do 3rd grade math types like you and Fries.  You have to know what you’re talking about.  You don’t.  Just like you didn’t understand how buffet owns all the stock in one of the energy companies, and is constantly looking for cheaper money to borrow.  You don’t do that.  Poser.


All guys like me and fries do is make a bunch of dough, use it wisely and stay flush.
None of the above are concepts with which you are familiar.
So you pretend to be a critic who looks under the hood, “sees what’s really going on” and stays poor. 
It’s really fun engaging with you because at crunch time you always reveal why you have no money. You don’t know how a regular guy makes it. As I’ve told you, you spend all your time tripping over nickels and failing to see the dollars.
You also can’t even do the simple math if acknowledging that my 3.25% or whatever for 30 years, amortized, is cheaper than your 4%, non-amortized. It’s that simple, son.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> All guys like me and fries do is make a bunch of dough, use it wisely and stay flush.
> None of the above are concepts with which you are familiar.
> So you pretend to be a critic who looks under the hood, “sees what’s really going on” and stays poor.
> It’s really fun engaging with you because at crunch time you always reveal why you have no money. You don’t know how a regular guy makes it. As I’ve told you, you spend all your time tripping over nickels and failing to see the dollars.
> You also can’t even do the simple math if acknowledging that my 3.25% or whatever for 30 years, amortized, is cheaper than your 4%, non-amortized. It’s that simple, son.


Yeah, yeah, yeah you’re the only poser in here talkin’ about your millions.  A closet Trump supporter.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah you’re the only poser in here talkin’ about your millions.  A closet Trump supporter.


Being ignorant and loud about it is no virtue.
Weird how you and your kind think it is. 
But your ability to put the letters Q and E together is no mean feat. 
What did it do, again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Being ignorant and loud about it is no virtue.
> Weird how you and your kind think it is.
> But your ability to put the letters Q and E together is no mean feat.
> What did it do, again?


QE Made America Great Again!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Irony: New York blocked a new pipeline and guess what they just found out

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 5:21 pm on May 06, 2019

If you know anything about New York in the modern era (both the state and the Big Apple), you’re likely aware that it’s not exactly a friendly landscape for the oil and gas industry. The “Keep it in the ground” crowd has a lot of influence with the Democrats who control the government. That why, back in 2013, when the new Constitution Pipeline was proposed to carry natural gas from Pennsylvania’s rich shale oil fields to New York, activists were able to block the construction despite it already having been approved by federal regulators. Similarly, when National Grid (the local energy consortium) requested an extension to the Williams Co. Transco pipeline, they were also tied up because of the outcry from environmental activists.

ADVERTISEMENT









Here comes the surprise that nobody could have possibly seen coming. The city and its surrounding downstate region are still expanding with new construction projects, but their energy suppliers have told them that they will not be able to supply natural gas to any new customersbecause they’re already at capacity. (NY Post)

Long Islanders were recently hit with bad news. National Grid, which provides natural gas for nearly 600,000 Long Island residents, announced it won’t be able to provide fuel for new customers if the proposed Williams Co. Transco pipeline expansion isn’t approved by May 15.

Earlier this year, energy company Con Ed imposed a similar moratorium on new natural-gas service in parts of Westchester County due to limited capacity on existing pipelines. These crises are completely avoidable…

For too long, politicians like Gov. Andrew Cuomo and their ill-considered energy policies have hampered the development of safe, efficient energy infrastructure, subjecting American consumers to unnecessarily high energy costs and unreliable service.

So you don’t want pipelines, eh? But you say you’d like to build more houses, apartments and office buildings? Well, you’d better figure out how to cook your food and heat your living spaces with solar panels pretty quickly because (to borrow a phrase from GoT) _winter is coming_. And so is lunchtime.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Being ignorant and loud about it is no ......


Tell us how many houses you have again.  Lol!!!  Poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> QE Made America Great Again!


The rich got richer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Irony: New York blocked a new pipeline and guess what they just found out
> 
> JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 5:21 pm on May 06, 2019
> 
> ...


Screw’em.  Let the builders leave NY like Amazon did.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is there a point to this?


----------



## messy (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell us how many houses you have again.  Lol!!!  Poser.


I'd rather keep viewing your intelligent remarks about how worthless they are.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I get it.
> Im stupid and you're smart.
> Thanks for the input.


Are you proud of that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you proud of that?


Let me help you like I helped messy.
People will be laughing at me for the rest of my life.
Ima giver.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I'd rather keep viewing your intelligent remarks about how worthless they are.


That’s where you and t differ.  Poser


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's your point, besides butt-hurt whining?


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
You ignorant little toad...
My butt hurts cause you have your nose so far up my ass when I fart you burp.
You've been crying since November 2016...
You just whined & whimpered about having to write a check for taxes you owed.


----------



## messy (May 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me help you like I helped messy.
> People will be laughing at me for the rest of my life.
> Ima giver.


Trust me, Espola, he’s not wrong. He does help. I wouldn’t exactly call him “stupid” as he called himself (I would have used “arrogantly ignorant”), but in essence he was correct.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Trust me, Espola, he’s not wrong. He does help. I wouldn’t exactly call him “stupid” as he called himself (I would have used “arrogantly ignorant”), but in essence he was correct.


You tell’um business magnate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Trust me, Espola, he’s not wrong. He does help. I wouldn’t exactly call him “stupid” as he called himself (I would have used “arrogantly ignorant”), but in essence he was correct.


You can't get along with anyone, two of the most mild mannered posters around here, after me of course.


----------



## messy (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't get along with anyone, two of the most mild mannered posters around here, after me of course.


Mild in manner, extreme (and wrong) in substance.


----------



## messy (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um business magnate.


Compared to you I’m a business magnate, but I don’t view myself as such at all.

Compared to you half my employees are “business magnates.” But if they ever told me they took 250K and paid into their house with it, so they’d have more equity in their house to borrow it as a debt, as you did, I’d fire them.
Nobody with that lack of common sense can work for me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Compared to you I’m a business magnate, but I don’t view myself as such at all.
> 
> Compared to you half my employees are “business magnates.” But if they ever told me they took 250K and paid into their house with it, so they’d have more equity in their house to borrow it as a debt, as you did, I’d fire them.
> Nobody with that lack of common sense can work for me.


Kids with a lemonade stand have more business sense than dizzy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Trust me, Espola, he’s not wrong. He does help. I wouldn’t exactly call him “stupid” as he called himself (I would have used “arrogantly ignorant”), but in essence he was correct.


I think you and espola are both idiots.
Im just dont see the point in rubbing your nose in it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kids with a lemonade stand have more business sense than dizzy.


I didn't realize being a union rube qualified as business experience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Compared to you I’m a business magnate, but I don’t view myself as such at all.
> 
> Compared to you half my employees are “business magnates.” But if they ever told me they took 250K and paid into their house with it, so they’d have more equity in their house to borrow it as a debt, as you did, I’d fire them.
> Nobody with that lack of common sense can work for me.


Common sense and liberals don't really fit together.


----------



## messy (May 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you and espola are both idiots.
> Im just dont see the point in rubbing your nose in it.


Feel free. And show your work.
After you do, tell me about all those violent French revolutions you mentioned the other day.
Did they happen in your mind?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People will be laughing at me for the rest of my life.


Have you figured out what causes that yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Feel free. And show your work.
> After you do, tell me about all those violent French revolutions you mentioned the other day.
> Did they happen in your mind?


nutters have difficulty with history (among many other subjects).


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Mild in manner, extreme (and wrong) in substance.


*" Messy " " Messy "......*
*Your manner is mild after the extreme lying and lack of substance prove your wrong.*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters have difficulty with history (among many other subjects).



*Here's some History....*

*Democrats = Slavery*
*Democrats = KKK*
*Democrats = Mafia*
*Democrats = Criminal Empire*

*Dispute that among other vile Democrat subjects of TRUTH !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you figured out what causes that yet?


Lol!  How’s your reading coming along?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  How’s your reading coming along?


I read this today - explaining in part the answer to why the Republicans couldn't put t away in the primaries --

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-politics-falwell-exclusive/exclusive-trump-fixer-cohen-says-he-helped-falwell-handle-racy-photos-idUSKCN1SD2JG


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I read this today - explaining in part the answer to why the Republicans couldn't put t away in the primaries --
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-politics-falwell-exclusive/exclusive-trump-fixer-cohen-says-he-helped-falwell-handle-racy-photos-idUSKCN1SD2JG


People like T are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People like T are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


You don't think he is laughing at you?

"I could shoot someone in the middle of 5th Ave and not lose support", he was half laughing in disbelief when he said that, no one is laughing anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I read this today - explaining in part the answer to why the Republicans couldn't put t away in the primaries --
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-politics-falwell-exclusive/exclusive-trump-fixer-cohen-says-he-helped-falwell-handle-racy-photos-idUSKCN1SD2JG


You are the Fake News Media.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't think he is laughing at you?
> 
> "I could shoot someone in the middle of 5th Ave and not lose support", he was half laughing in disbelief when he said that, no one is laughing anymore.


Fake News.


----------



## messy (May 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " " Messy "......*
> *Your manner is mild after the extreme lying and lack of substance prove your wrong.*


I am happy for you that those guns and ammo were used in Colorado today. Well done!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't think he is laughing at you?
> 
> "I could shoot someone in the middle of 5th Ave and not lose support", he was half laughing in disbelief when he said that, no one is laughing anymore.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I am happy for you that those guns and ammo were used in Colorado today. Well done!


Yawn


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you figured out what causes that yet?


I don't know.
Does it have something to do with golf balls displayed on some kind of rudimentary woodworking project?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I don't know.
> Does it have something to do with golf balls displayed on some kind of rudimentary woodworking project?


Now that was funny, it's been at least 3 or 4 years since you were funny, on purpose that is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Leftist Hollywood heavyweight George Clooney mocks Trump administration, climate change skeptics as 'dumbf***ing idiots'
https://www.theblaze.com/news/george-clooney-mocks-climate-change-skeptics


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Leftist Hollywood heavyweight George Clooney mocks Trump administration, climate change skeptics as 'dumbf***ing idiots'
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/george-clooney-mocks-climate-change-skeptics


Kinda looney isn’t he?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that was funny, it's been at least 3 or 4 years since you were funny, on purpose that is.


Wasn’t that funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Do NASA's Latest Figures Confirm Global Warming?
ANTHONY WATTS
Is something off about NASA's latest global warming figures?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/do_nasas_latest_figures_confirm_global_warming.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do NASA's Latest Figures Confirm Global Warming?
> ANTHONY WATTS
> Is something off about NASA's latest global warming figures?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/do_nasas_latest_figures_confirm_global_warming.html


Dipshit Malthusian and Erlichians nutters at the UN spouting their end of the world mantra again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dipshit Malthusian and Erlichians nutters at the UN spouting their end of the world mantra again.


The world must be part cat.


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do NASA's Latest Figures Confirm Global Warming?
> ANTHONY WATTS
> Is something off about NASA's latest global warming figures?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/do_nasas_latest_figures_confirm_global_warming.html


The nation has always relied on American Thinker to expose the falsehoods of The Washington Post and US News and World Report. The reputation for journalistic integrity, the qualifications of their staff, the major stories they’ve broken and their sheer number of major journalistic awards tell us to rely on American Thinker.
Wait, what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> The nation has always relied on American Thinker to expose the falsehoods of The Washington Post and US News and World Report. The reputation for journalistic integrity, the qualifications of their staff, the major stories they’ve broken and their sheer number of major journalistic awards tell us to rely on American Thinker.
> Wait, what?


I rely on malthus and erlich.....and gore.  Lol and you with your non solar paneled houses


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I rely on malthus and erlich.....and gore.  Lol and you with your non solar paneled houses


You rely....LOL


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> You rely....LOL


As do you.....on you.  Fries U!  WAD!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wasn’t that funny.


Wow, either a typo or a double meaning post. Even if you did it by accident it's funny, maybe funnier.


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As do you.....on you.  Fries U!  WAD!!


I’m really struggling with a bridge financing issue today, Iz. 
They’re asking 4.5 and I want to lowball at 3.8, cash. 
I’m thinking if I get 3.8 from my stock account I should do what you do. Pay down on my current house and then take it out again as additional debt to buy the new place.
Are those good Iz economics? 
I got them from you...but of course the numbers are muuuuuch bigger.
Are they stupid enough ?


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m really struggling with a bridge financing issue today, Iz.
> They’re asking 4.5 and I want to lowball at 3.8, cash.
> I’m thinking if I get 3.8 from my stock account I should do what you do. Pay down on my current house and then take it out again as additional debt to buy the new place.
> Are those good Iz economics?
> ...



*" Messy " " Messy ".....*

*You're trying play Pony League with a T ball education....*

*Below is some Property that comes with advertisement that *
*just might have residuals if you don't " Soil " it up .....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> The nation has always relied on American Thinker to expose the falsehoods of The Washington Post and US News and World Report. The reputation for journalistic integrity, the qualifications of their staff, the major stories they’ve broken and their sheer number of major journalistic awards tell us to rely on American Thinker.
> Wait, what?


Those rags aren't even fit for the bird cage.
Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m really struggling with a bridge financing issue today, Iz.
> They’re asking 4.5 and I want to lowball at 3.8, cash.
> I’m thinking if I get 3.8 from my stock account I should do what you do. Pay down on my current house and then take it out again as additional debt to buy the new place.
> Are those good Iz economics?
> ...


Can you just send me a few bucks please.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow, either a typo or a double meaning post. Even if you did it by accident it's funny, maybe funnier.


Is it the period that confused you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m really struggling with a bridge financing issue today, Iz.
> They’re asking 4.5 and I want to lowball at 3.8, cash.
> I’m thinking if I get 3.8 from my stock account I should do what you do. Pay down on my current house and then take it out again as additional debt to buy the new place.
> Are those good Iz economics?
> ...


Your struggles started a long time ago.  Poser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it the period that confused you?


No confusion on part a least, lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your struggles started a long time ago.  Poser.


You try oh so hard, it's funny to watch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No confusion on part a least, lol.


Hence your response. Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try oh so hard, it's funny to watch.


Too easy for me.  You, your dad and brother not so much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence your response. Lol


You probably can't comprehend the double meaning nor double meaning, so, nevermind, you are just trying (so hard) to argue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You probably can't comprehend the double meaning nor double meaning, so, nevermind, you are just trying (so hard) to argue.


Still confused I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still confused I see.


Polly want a cracker?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Polly want a cracker?


To go with your whine?


----------



## espola (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To go with your whine?


Are you #2 here?

https://moneywise.com/a/ch-b/people-share-things-that-scream-im-terrible-with-money/p-2?fbclid=IwAR1os3vPqOrXblYBYGB0D0-4gRl59e-WB7eh58hCyOpgq6l2V8XXpG4aej4


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you #2 here?
> 
> https://moneywise.com/a/ch-b/people-share-things-that-scream-im-terrible-with-money/p-2?fbclid=IwAR1os3vPqOrXblYBYGB0D0-4gRl59e-WB7eh58hCyOpgq6l2V8XXpG4aej4


Lol!  You amortized all your life didn’t you? Sucka


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too easy for me.  You, your dad and brother not so much.


The klan is growing.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You probably can't comprehend the double meaning nor double meaning, so, nevermind, you are just trying (so hard) to argue.


How long before you break out your Thesaurus again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2019)

Question, how long will the fossil fuel and coal reserves be able to fuel the world? . . . and then what?


I don't actually expect any reasonable answers because A. you guys don't do reasonable and B. to answer the question honestly would incriminate you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Question, how long will the fossil fuel and coal reserves be able to fuel the world? . . . and then what?
> 
> 
> I don't actually expect any reasonable answers because A. you guys don't do reasonable and B. to answer the question honestly would incriminate you.


Reasonably....
A.  You’ll be dead.  B.  Honestly.  You’ll be dead and thus consume no fossil fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

And don’t forget all the kids that PP is aborting.  They nor their off spring will consume FF.  See you’ll have something in common with the aborted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reasonably....
> A.  You’ll be dead.  B.  Honestly.  You’ll be dead and thus consume no fossil fuels.


Do you only ever think about yourself? I guess you don't believe in reincarnation or being a good Shepard to the earth like the Bible asks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Who would have thought Big Oil and PP were working together to slow the flow of oil for us late abortions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you only ever think about yourself? I guess you don't believe in reincarnation or being a good Shepard to the earth like the Bible asks.


Lol! Chapter and Verse please.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you only ever think about yourself? I guess you don't believe in reincarnation or being a good Shepard to the earth like the Bible asks.


How do you think they burnt their shit in the book of leviticus?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Superstar rapper Drake, who rails against climate change, buys massive private jet...
https://www.climatedepot.com/2019/05/10/superstar-rapper-drake-who-rails-against-climate-change-buys-massive-private-jet/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Question, how long will the fossil fuel and coal reserves be able to fuel the world? . . . and then what?
> 
> 
> I don't actually expect any reasonable answers because A. you guys don't do reasonable and B. to answer the question honestly would incriminate you.


*Bump*


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Bump*



*Oh My......Now you want a " Bump "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh My......Now you want a " Bump "....*


Answer the questions. Can't can you? Just like I said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

NEWS
Sunday night owls: Conservation group finds polluted air affects 96% of our National Parks
by Meteor Blades, Daily Kos Staff 25 70
https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1857145


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Bill Nye, the mechanical engineer guy.

‘The Planet’s On F**king Fire!’ Bill Nye, John Oliver Burn GOP On Climate Change
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5cd91623e4b054da4e8c154b/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjIleTwzJjiAhWmhVQKHbUsC6AQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw1Ht8R4sAxJY8gnEMwYoGcm&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

KEEP tellin’ yourself that, sweetie! AOC’s claim she’s ‘changing the GOP agenda’ with her Green New Deal BS gets ALL the backfire
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/05/13/keep-tellin-yourself-that-sweetie-aocs-claim-shes-changing-the-gop-agenda-with-her-green-new-deal-bs-gets-all-the-backfire/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bill Nye, the mechanical engineer guy.
> 
> ‘The Planet’s On F**king Fire!’ Bill Nye, John Oliver Burn GOP On Climate Change
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5cd91623e4b054da4e8c154b/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjIleTwzJjiAhWmhVQKHbUsC6AQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw1Ht8R4sAxJY8gnEMwYoGcm&ampcf=1


If only the folks that believe in zero emissions would begin with themselves by giving up their consumption of all fossil fuel products and byproducts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If only the folks that believe in zero emissions would begin with themselves by giving up their consumption of all fossil fuel products and byproducts.


You come off like the most ignorant dumb-fuck ever when you post shit like that. It's like trying to equate reasonable gun regulation with taking our guns, all of them. "Transition to" will take time.

So again, how long will the world's fossil fuel supply hold up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You come off like the most ignorant dumb-fuck ever when you post shit like that. It's like trying to equate reasonable gun regulation with taking our guns, all of them. "Transition to" will take time.
> 
> So again, how long will the world's fossil fuel supply hold up?


Same ole posers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same ole posers.


Still can't/won't answer the question in an ernest manner I see . . . then again you can't/won't do ernest in any way. The answer would expose your selfishness. Might as well tell your kids to tell their's you said fuck off and die cuz you don't give a shit about them or their kids either, cuz "you'll be dead".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If only the folks that believe in zero emissions would begin with themselves by giving up their consumption of all fossil fuel products and byproducts.


You know they really don't believe all the B S they are shoveling by the way they are joking about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You come off like the most ignorant dumb-fuck ever when you post shit like that. It's like trying to equate reasonable gun regulation with taking our guns, all of them. "Transition to" will take time.
> 
> So again, how long will the world's fossil fuel supply hold up?


Little bit emotional aren't you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still can't/won't answer the question in an ernest manner I see . . . then again you can't/won't do ernest in any way. The answer would expose your selfishness. Might as well tell your kids to tell their's you said fuck off and die cuz you don't give a shit about them or their kids either, cuz "you'll be dead".


Same old poser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Little bit emotional aren't you?


How long will the planets fossil fuel resources last?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still can't/won't answer the question in an ernest manner I see . . . then again you can't/won't do ernest in any way. The answer would expose your selfishness. Might as well tell your kids to tell their's you said fuck off and die cuz you don't give a shit about them or their kids either, cuz "you'll be dead".


Still addicted to fossil fuels.  Keep yackin’ while doing the opposite of.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long will the planets fossil fuel resources last?


Long enough to find more reliable and cleaner sources.  Like before.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still addicted to fossil fuels.  Keep yackin’ while doing the opposite of.


What's the alternative? How long until we are forced into transitioning into sustainable/renewable energy sources?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Long enough to find more reliable and cleaner sources.  Like before.


So what's your problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long will the planets fossil fuel resources last?


They should out last the expiration date of 12 years you and AOC have put on civilization.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They should out last the expiration date of 12 years you and AOC have put on civilization.


Neither of which are scientist, and I have never said anything of the sort . . . but nice try, you try so hard, too bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Neither of which are scientists.


Same as you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's the alternative? How long until we are forced into transitioning into sustainable/renewable energy sources?


Sustainable/renewable/unreliable sources?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what's your problem?


No problem.  I love fossil fuels.  They’ve allowed us to live longer lives.  It’s also brought billions out of poverty.  Wanna reverse that trend?


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Answer the questions. Can't can you? Just like I said.


*When you present an honest question worth answering ...........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

‘Worst Mayor Ever’: Protesters Drown Out Bill De Blasio At His Own Climate Change Event
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/13/worst-mayor-ever-protesters-de-blasio-climate-event&ved=2ahUKEwiuqdap8JriAhUHPK0KHRwPDlkQlO8DMAd6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw0DIsc-9gZdql_SSGyoq0IY


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Same as you.


That's what I just said Mr comprehension issues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No problem.  I love fossil fuels.  They’ve allowed us to live longer lives.  It’s also brought billions out of poverty.  Wanna reverse that trend?


How long can we count on that "trend" lasting, and then what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *When you present an honest question worth answering ...........*


Can't do it like I said. You are a good little stooge . . . your fear receptors have been well primed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what I just said Mr comprehension issues.


Yeah Yeah


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long can we count on that "trend" lasting, and then what?


Cavemen lived in a world that had all the resources we now have today.  What’s the difference between than and now?


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't do it like I said. You are a good little stooge . . . your fear receptors have been well primed.


*Oh Rodent.....you really need to work on these retorts.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

CLIMATE CHANGE: AOC BEEF WITH BIDEN
'I'LL BE DAMNED'
JOE PLEADS: CALM DOWN!
 
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/14/723298209/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-decries-biden-middle-of-the-road-approach-on-climate-ch
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/13/politics/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-bernie-sanders-green-new-deal-rally/index.html
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/14/joe-biden-defends-his-record-on-climate-change-tells-critics-to-calm-down/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

*Boom*



_





AP Photo/Gerald Herbert
CHARLIE SPIERING 14 May 2019 
*President Donald Trump celebrated the economic success of the energy boom taking place under his administration on Tuesday, mocking Democrats for endorsing the “Green New Deal” that would endanger energy jobs.*

The president delivered a speech at a newly constructed natural gas export facility in Hackberry, Louisiana.


Trump criticized Democrats for supporting the Green New Deal proposal that would hurt energy production in the United States and kill jobs.

“They want to put you out, they want to stop coal, they want to stop oil, they want to stop nuclear, they want to stop practically anything,” Trump said.

He mocked environmentalist Democrats for hating every kind of power but windmills, which he ridiculed as bird killing machines.


“You want to see a bird cemetery? Go under a windmill sometime,” Trump said. “You know in California you go to jail for five years if you kill a bald eagle. You go under a windmill you see them all over the place, not a good situation.







Trump vowed to stand with energy workers in the fight against radical environmental policies.

“On my watch, we will never let radical activists, special interests, and out of control bureaucrats,wreck our economy, eliminate our jobs, or destroy our future,” he said. “We won’t let it happen.”

Trump recalled Obama’s Paris Climate Deal, from which Trump withdrew, noting that his decision helped boost the energy boom in the United States.


“No longer will we allow other countries to tie America’s hands and take America’s jobs and hurt America’s energy,” he said.

He promised to continue fighting for the American worker, as he loved his job as president of the United States.

“Despite being in the swamp of Washington, and it is a swamp, but we are knocking the hell out of the swamp creatures, as we call them,” he said. “But I love getting up in the morning, and I love what I do because I’m doing a service for millions of people, and I love it.”
_


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

*There's a new Democratic Movie short just released :

*
_*Big Mouth meets " *_*The Sniffer*_* " Unchained...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Boom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you now mocking t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

California monster El Niño storm to bring up to three feet of snow
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/california_monster_el_nio_storm_to_bring_up_to_three_feet_of_snow.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California monster El Niño storm to bring up to three feet of snow
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/california_monster_el_nio_storm_to_bring_up_to_three_feet_of_snow.html


Are we going to have a summer this year?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are we going to have a summer this year?


"Winter is coming"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California monster El Niño storm to bring up to three feet of snow
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/california_monster_el_nio_storm_to_bring_up_to_three_feet_of_snow.html


. . . and the yin for that yang?

For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the yin for that yang?
> 
> For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


My first attempt at Mt. Whitney was turned back by a thundersnow storm - in late August.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Winter is coming"


Indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the yin for that yang?
> 
> For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


How profound. Lol!  Genetics


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> My first attempt at Mt. Whitney was turned back by a thundersnow storm - in late August.


Chicken or the egg?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> My first attempt at Mt. Whitney was turned back by a thundersnow storm - in late August.


Twice in a day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

BERNIE: CLIMATE CHANGE WILL CAUSE ‘INTERNATIONAL HAVOC AND WAR’
826
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/15/bernie-tells-college-students-climate-change-will-cause-international-havoc-and-war/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BERNIE: CLIMATE CHANGE WILL CAUSE ‘INTERNATIONAL HAVOC AND WAR’
> 826
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/15/bernie-tells-college-students-climate-change-will-cause-international-havoc-and-war/


Famine, floods, locusts . . . it's all so, Biblical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Famine, floods, locusts . . . it's all so, Biblical.


The religion of "climate change"


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The religion of "climate change"


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Religious response noted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Famine, floods, locusts . . . it's all so, Biblical.


Amen.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Amen.


Praise be to climate change!


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Praise be to climate change!


Please continue with the public service announcements.  Some people might have forgotten how ignorant you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)




----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4698


Which one is you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The religion of "climate change"


Definitely more religious than scientific.
Just the opposite of their other life and death issue, abortion.
They just can't get anything right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue with the public service announcements.  Some people might have forgotten how ignorant you are.


You're leaving no doubt about your ignorance or self proclaimed intelligence....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Praise be to climate change!


Hallelujah!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue with the public service announcements.  Some people might have forgotten how ignorant you are.


Some people consider the source of such opinions.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Definitely more religious than scientific.
> Just the opposite of their other life and death issue, abortion.
> They just can't get anything right.


Oh they’re getting it right.  Just ask them. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Which one is you?


The one with the great hair.  2nd from your right.  What did your son do to deserve this?  Ignored you maybe?  Didn’t return your smoke signals timely?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The one with the great hair.  2nd from your right.


Actually, Im the heretic on the table, (also with great hair) who lost his heart to the climate god.
You're next.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, Im the heretic on the table, (also with great hair) who lost his heart to the climate god.
> You're next.


Oh no!! Time to head for Husker’s safe zone!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh no!! Time to head for Husker’s safe zone!


You can always repent.
The prophet needs warriors.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can always repent.
> The prophet needs warriors.
> View attachment 4700


Oh but my soul.  But he works for AOC now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh but my soul.  But he works for AOC now.


The high priestess of 12 years left.
Still, there is only one true prophet, and his name is muhama-gore.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, Im the heretic on the table, (also with great hair) who lost his heart to the climate god.
> You're next.


Poor baby!  Was your crime not recycling?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Poor baby!  Was your crime not recycling?


So pious. 
The prophet (dude) abides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The high priestess of 12 years left.
> Still, there is only one true prophet, and his name is muhama-gore.


2014 all over.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue with the public service announcements.  Some people might have forgotten how ignorant you are.


He's gone deep on that account.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're leaving no doubt about your ignorance or self proclaimed intelligence....


How long will fossil fuels and coal be able to meet the world's energy needs?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long will fossil fuels and coal be able to meet the world's energy needs?


300 years.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue with the public service announcements.  Some people might have forgotten how ignorant you are.


*Ahhhh....the Lying Thief of the Forum who has a perverted past on oddly deleted *
*former SoCalSoccer Forums is passing judgement again......*

*Oh Spola...when will you learn. Filthy Filner ain't got nothin on you.*


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long will fossil fuels and coal be able to meet the world's energy needs?


*Much much much longer than your short Life span......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 300 years.


Then what?


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then what?


We all go to live at Izzy's mortgage-free house.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then what?


Mad Max


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> We all go to live at Izzy's mortgage-free house.


Housez.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

The global mean temperature for 2018 is estimated to be 0.99 ± 0.13 °C above the pre- industrial baseline (1850–1900).

That doesn’t sound like the worlds on “fucking fire” according to population control boy and Fries U graduate Nye the alleged Science guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

NEWS
Elizabeth Warren has a plan: Enlisting the military to fight climate change
by Joan McCarter, Daily Kos Staff 34 93
https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1857918


----------



## messy (May 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The global mean temperature for 2018 is estimated to be 0.99 ± 0.13 °C above the pre- industrial baseline (1850–1900).
> 
> That doesn’t sound like the worlds on “fucking fire” according to population control boy and Fries U graduate Nye the alleged Science guy.


I can’t believe it, but the big fat idiot is wrong about something! Where it says “.13” above is actually “.88.” 

But being wrong by about 7x on everything you say about anything is your average.

Keep lecturing the idiots on here, like Ricky, who believe you, dummy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NEWS
> Elizabeth Warren has a plan: Enlisting the military to fight climate change
> by Joan McCarter, Daily Kos Staff 34 93
> https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1857918


Alice is a little late to that party.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I can’t believe it, but the big fat idiot is wrong about something! Where it says “.13” above is actually “.88.”
> 
> But being wrong by about 7x on everything you say about anything is your average.
> 
> Keep lecturing the idiots on here, like Ricky, who believe you, dummy.


The IEA strikes again! Fries U what a deal!!


----------



## messy (May 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The IEA strikes again! Fries U what a deal!!


Like the phony that you are, you post 3 initials and nobody knows wtf  you're talking about. Perfect. 
But nice big fat lie about the raise in the earth's temperature. 
I see stupid people on here, like you and Ricky, who very arrogantly spout off 100% wrong information, and I fully understand how Trump is president.


----------



## espola (May 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Like the phony that you are, you post 3 initials and nobody knows wtf  you're talking about. Perfect.
> But nice big fat lie about the raise in the earth's temperature.
> I see stupid people on here, like you and Ricky, who very arrogantly spout off 100% wrong information, and I fully understand how Trump is president.


T said at some convention today that California should rake the floors of its forests to prevent fires.  People in the audience applauded.  Then he said that people said he was wrong when he said that before,  but later said he was right (hint - no one did).  The audience applauded again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> T said at some convention today that California should rake the floors of its forests to prevent fires.  People in the audience applauded.  Then he said that people said he was wrong when he said that before,  but later said he was right (hint - no one did).  The audience applauded again.


I love how he hooks you mullets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Like the phony that you are, you post 3 initials and nobody knows wtf  you're talking about. Perfect.
> But nice big fat lie about the raise in the earth's temperature.
> I see stupid people on here, like you and Ricky, who very arrogantly spout off 100% wrong information, and I fully understand how Trump is president.


Collusion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I can’t believe it, but the big fat idiot is wrong about something! Where it says “.13” above is actually “.88.”
> 
> But being wrong by about 7x on everything you say about anything is your average.
> 
> Keep lecturing the idiots on here, like Ricky, who believe you, dummy.


You non-readers crack me up! 

The global mean temperature for 2018 is estimated to be 0.99 ± 0.13 °C above the pre- industrial baseline (1850–1900). The estimate comprises five independently maintained global temperature datasets and the range represents their spread (Figure 1).

https://library.wmo.int/doc_num.php?explnum_id=5789


----------



## messy (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> T said at some convention today that California should rake the floors of its forests to prevent fires.  People in the audience applauded.  Then he said that people said he was wrong when he said that before,  but later said he was right (hint - no one did).  The audience applauded again.


I’m pretty sure we deal with some of the idiots in the audience...


----------



## messy (May 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You non-readers crack me up!
> 
> The global mean temperature for 2018 is estimated to be 0.99 ± 0.13 °C above the pre- industrial baseline (1850–1900). The estimate comprises five independently maintained global temperature datasets and the range represents their spread (Figure 1).
> 
> https://library.wmo.int/doc_num.php?explnum_id=5789


I see. It says 2015-2018 are the 4 warmest years on records and every fraction is a difference-maker and we are at about 1 degree C over 125 years and that’s causing devastating weather and is very hazardous, and what did you say about it, dummy? 
Must be fun being as dumb as you. 
How are those JC classes coming along? Does the government pay?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I see. It says 2015-2018 are the 4 warmest years on records and every fraction is a difference-maker and we are at about 1 degree C over 125 years and that’s causing devastating weather and is very hazardous, and what did you say about it, dummy?
> Must be fun being as dumb as you.
> How are those JC classes coming along? Does the government pay?


That’s a pretty long excuse for not reading.  Human beings have flourished despite the doom and gloom you people have been horribly wrong about.  Malthus, Erlich, Gore and the like.  All wrong.  Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m pretty sure we deal with some of the idiots in the audience...


Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m pretty sure we deal with some of the idiots in the audience...


No, these are posers in here. Propably not a one of them does anything beyond whine in here about the high cost of living here in California and 'socialism' all the while enjoying the high standard of living here provided by the same (amongst a myriad of other issues they know little about but still persist on cut & pasting the opinions of others on).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, these are posers in here. Propably not a one of them does anything beyond whine in here about the high cost of living here in California and 'socialism' all the while enjoying the high standard of living here provided by the same (amongst a myriad of other issues they know little about but still persist on cut & pasting the opinions of others on).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, these are posers in here. Propably not a one of them does anything beyond whine in here about the high cost of living here in California and 'socialism' all the while enjoying the high standard of living here provided by the same (amongst a myriad of other issues they know little about but still persist on cut & pasting the opinions of others on).


Has so little ever been said....


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2019)

espola said:


> We all go to live at Izzy's mortgage-free house.


*First YOU must return ALL the STOLEN Golf Balls and then *
*admit you are a LIAR.*

*That's not very hard to accomplish.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


That opinion is as relevant as yours poser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Has so little ever been said....


Truth stings a bit eh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth stings a bit eh?


You’ll be okay.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth stings a bit eh?


I think its spelled. "ow".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That opinion is as relevant as yours.


I agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2019)

_OPINION

What a POS obama is.

Getting to the Bottom of EPA Climate Fraud
Paul Driessen | May 18, 2019
 









In December 2009, the Obama Environmental Protection Agency issued its Endangerment Finding (EF) – decreeing that carbon dioxide (CO2) and other “greenhouse gases” (GHGs) endanger the health and welfare of Americans. In the process, EPA ignored the incredible economic, health and welfare benefits of fossil fuels – and the fact that (even at just 0.04% of the atmosphere) carbon dioxide is the miracle molecule that enables plants to grow and makes nearly all live on Earth possible. 


EPA turned CO2 into a “dangerous pollutant” and ruled that fossil fuels must be eradicated. The agency subsequently used its EF to justify tens of billions of dollars in climate research, anti-fossil fuel regulations, and wind and solar subsidies; President Obama’s signing of the Paris climate treaty; and proposals to spend trillions of dollars a year on Green New Deal (GND) programs. 

And yet, despite multiple demands that this be done, there has never been any formal, public review of the EF conclusion or of the secretive process EPA employed to ensure the result of its “analysis” could only be “endangerment” – and no awkward questions or public hearings would get in the way. 

Review, transparency and accountability may finally be on the way, however, in the form of potential Executive Branch actions. If they occur – and they certainly should – both are likely to find that there is no valid scientific basis for the EF, and EPA violated important federal procedural rules in rendering its predetermined EF outcome. (One could even say the EF was obtained primarily because of prosecutorial misconduct, a kangaroo court proceeding, and scientific fraud.) Failure to examine and reverse the EF would mean it hangs like Damocles’ sword over the USA, awaiting the next climate-focused president.

To the consternation and outrage of climate alarmists, keep-fossil-fuels-in-the-ground radicals, and predictable politicians and pundits, President Trump may soon appoint a Presidential Committee on Climate Change, to review “dangerous manmade climate change” reports by federal agencies. 


Meanwhile, the Competitive Enterprise Institute has filed a formal petition with EPA, asking that the agency stop utilizing and relying on the EF – and instead subject the finding to a proper “high level” peer review, as required by the Information Quality Act. The reasoning presented in CEI’s succinct and persuasive petition is compelling. Its main points are these. 

* EPA’s Endangerment Finding and the Technical Support Document (TSD) that supposedly justifies it did not meet Information Quality Act (IQA) requirements for how the work should have been done. 

* The agency’s evaluation of the then-current climate change and related science was clearly a “highly influential scientific assessment” (HISA), which triggered important IQA and OMB rules governing rulemakings that have “a potential impact of more than $500 million in any year” … or present “novel, controversial or precedent-setting” changes … or would likely raise “significant interagency interest.”

* EPA’s “Clean Power Plan” to shut down coal-fired power plants alone would cost $2.5 billion in annual compliance costs, EPA admitted. Its motor vehicle rules would cost tens of billions. The Paris agreement and GND would add trillions per year in costs to the US economy. All are based on the EF. And all were certainly controversial and generated significant interest by multiple other government agencies. 

* EPA deliberately downplayed the significance of its review and decision, ignored the IQA and OMB requirements, and refused to allow citizens, independent energy, climate and health experts, or even scientific and professional societies to nominate potential reviewers or participate in the EF analysis. 
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think its spelled. "ow".


Is that more Reddit white nationalist lite speak?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that more Reddit white nationalist lite speak?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

*Ain't California Great?*
*Bad air days on the rise: The nation's most polluted city is ...*

DOYLE RICE | USA TODAY | 1:51 pm EDT April 24, 2019




 





_





See which other U.S. cities were named in the American Lung Association 'State of the Air' report.
USA TODAY
California's reign as the U.S. state with the worst air pollution continues as Los Angeles is again the nation's smoggiest metro area, according to a report released Wednesday. 


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Air pollution: Smog, soot is worst in California
USA Today
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/3551734002&ved=2ahUKEwjFnMuygqjiAhWT0J8KHZOpAjgQFjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw2MH8wwJPlH_MEXv6sqF2u-&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/judithcurry.com/2019/04/20/energy-security-and-grid-resilience/amp/


Energy security is a huge deal, it is hard to argue that this is not a more important near-term priority than emissions reductions to prevent future climate change.  The smart way to approach this whole issue is climate-informed energy security.

Energy security actually provides a better argument for wind and solar power in a diverse energy portfolio than reducing CO2 emissions, since wind and solar don’t depend on water resources (unlike hydro plus nuclear and fossil fuel generation that require water for cooling).  Wind and solar power are sensitive to different types of bad weather (e.g. icing, snowfall, clouds, too much or too little wind).

Thinking that projected climate change should determine energy policy, without careful consideration to energy security, reliability, economy and broader environmental impacts, has the potential to increase societal vulnerability to whatever weather/climate extremes might throw at us and reduce overall well being—. *Judith Curry responding to Ret. Admiral Gunns presentation on grid resiliency in link above response.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ain't California Great?*
> *Bad air days on the rise: The nation's most polluted city is ...*
> 
> DOYLE RICE | USA TODAY | 1:51 pm EDT April 24, 2019
> ...


5th largest economy in the world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that more Reddit white nationalist lite speak?


It’s your fear speak.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

Climate change could raise sea levels by 7 feet by 2100: study
https://www.foxnews.com/science/climate-change-sea-levels-rise


----------



## messy (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate change could raise sea levels by 7 feet by 2100: study
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/climate-change-sea-levels-rise


I think Ricky needs to check the data. He and dumbshit IZ have their own science on the issue. It's all "alarmist," remember.
That lefty commie rag "Fox News" is not to be trusted.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate change could raise sea levels by 7 feet by 2100: study
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/climate-change-sea-levels-rise


The train just left the Carpinteria Amtrak station a few minutes ago.  The sign said "Elevation 7 Feet".


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Ricky needs to check the data. He and dumbshit IZ have their own science on the issue. It's all "alarmist," remember.
> That lefty commie rag "Fox News" is not to be trusted.


Nebulously connected -- I set the alarm in my cellphone to wake me at 5:15 so I wouldn't miss my train.  A little later I tried to cancel that setting.  I think I ended up setting the alarm for 4 different times tomorrow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

People are saying, possibly including a prominent Evangelical pastor, that the current tornados in the Midwest are God's punishment for voting for t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Ricky needs to check the data. He and dumbshit IZ have their own science on the issue. It's all "alarmist," remember.
> That lefty commie rag "Fox News" is not to be trusted.


Can you tell me what the average sea level rise per year is over the last 20,000 years?
When you figure that out, calculate the average over the last 100 years and compare.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People are saying, possibly including a prominent Evangelical pastor, that the current tornados in the Midwest are God's punishment for voting for t.


Riveting!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you tell me what the average sea level rise per year is over the last 20,000 years?
> When you figure that out, calculate the average over the last 100 years and compare.


Calculate is like a swear word for messy.


----------



## messy (May 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People are saying, possibly including a prominent Evangelical pastor, that the current tornados in the Midwest are God's punishment for voting for t.


A lot of people are saying that.


----------



## messy (May 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Calculate is like a swear word for messy.


Fox News commies writing this alarmist claptrap...they need to talk to Ricky and Iz and get their science straight...

For comparison purposes, a rise of one meter put forth by the 2013 United Nations' Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) report could lead to a loss of land equal in size to France, Germany, Spain and Britain combined and displace more than 180 million people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Fox News commies writing this alarmist claptrap...they need to talk to Ricky and Iz and get their science straight...
> 
> For comparison purposes, a rise of one meter put forth by the 2013 United Nations' Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) report could lead to a loss of land equal in size to France, Germany, Spain and Britain combined and displace more than 180 million people.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Ricky needs to check the data. He and dumbshit IZ have their own science on the issue. It's all "alarmist," remember.
> That lefty commie rag "Fox News" is not to be trusted.


Someone sure the hell needs to check it.
Fox is definitely on the way down, first they have a queer lib candidate and now this.
What's the world coming to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> For comparison purposes, a rise of one meter put forth by the 2013 United Nations' Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) report could lead to a loss of land equal in size to France, Germany, Spain and Britain combined and displace more than 180 million people.


You could be a multi millionaire too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You could be a multi millionaire too.


It’s all that collateralized debt masquerading as an asset.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Fox News commies writing this alarmist claptrap...they need to talk to Ricky and Iz and get their science straight...
> 
> For comparison purposes, a rise of one meter put forth by the 2013 United Nations' Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) report could lead to a loss of land equal in size to France, Germany, Spain and Britain combined and displace more than 180 million people.


Wtf are you gonna do about it?
"May, could, might".
"If things we dont expect happen, other things we never expected might happen too".

You people are so simple.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Calculate is like a swear word for messy.


I've already done the math.
We are at or near the top of an inter-glacial warming cycle.
Let us pray we dont see the cascade into another ice age when it comes,..
...and "winter is coming".
(Its just a matter of when)


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I've already done the math.
> We are at or near the top of an inter-glacial warming cycle.
> Let us pray we dont see the cascade into another ice age when it comes,..
> ...and "winter is coming".
> (Its just a matter of when)


Show your work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Show your work.


I have, dipstick.
Multiple times.
You just ignore it.

Cosquer cave, remember?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosquer_Cave


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have, dipstick.
> Multiple times.
> You just ignore it.
> 
> Cosquer cave, remember?


That did not prove your statement.  Perhaps you should pass it on to the person who told you that it did.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> That did not prove your statement.  Perhaps you should pass it on to the person who told you that it did.


Im the one who put 2+2 together with the cave paintings.
Run the numbers, sherlock.

Or, you can just punt like last time.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im the one who put 2+2 together with the cave paintings.
> Run the numbers, sherlock.
> 
> Or, you can just punt like last time.


I remember that now.  You presented it as one of your riddles and refused to discuss your source.  

Here is some easy reading for you about geology you can go see for yourself - wave-cut sea cliffs hundreds of feet above the current sea level.

https://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/2018/3002/fs20183002.pdf

You might also try to find the book Sea Cliffs, Beaches, and Coastal Valleys of San Diego County by Gerald Kuhn at your local library.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Show your work.


It's what he's been told to believe . . . like always.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Ricky needs to check the data. He and dumbshit IZ have their own science on the issue. It's all "alarmist," remember.
> That lefty commie rag "Fox News" is not to be trusted.



*Oh Wez....come out of the little Blue " building " you own.....*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Show your work.



*How's it feel to be....*

*A LIAR !*

*and*

*A THIEF !*

*Both on a forum where YOU exposed it for ALL to see.....*

*Quite amusing from this vantage point !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How's it feel to be....*
> 
> *A LIAR !*
> 
> ...


You would know best scumbag.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would know best scumbag.


Nice comeback whiskers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I remember that now.  You presented it as one of your riddles and refused to discuss your source.
> 
> Here is some easy reading for you about geology you can go see for yourself - wave-cut sea cliffs hundreds of feet above the current sea level.
> 
> ...


Nuther punt.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nuther punt.


Bullshit.  I gave credible rebuttals to your nonsense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Bullshit.  I gave credible rebuttals to your nonsense.


You ran the numbers didnt you.
What did you come up with?
What is the average sea level rise per year at the cave site?


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You ran the numbers didnt you.
> What did you come up with?
> What is the average sea level rise per year at the cave site?


Here's some numbers for you --

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/understanding-climate/climate-change-atmospheric-carbon-dioxide


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's some numbers for you --
> 
> https://www.climate.gov/news-features/understanding-climate/climate-change-atmospheric-carbon-dioxide


Ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

Here's some "climate science" you people understand.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's some "climate science" you people understand.
> View attachment 4737


I have no doubt that makes sense to you.


----------



## messy (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im the one who put 2+2 together with the cave paintings.
> Run the numbers, sherlock.
> 
> Or, you can just punt like last time.


You’re fantastic. Your level of arrogance in your little mind is awesome. Now that we are becoming a dumb country where nobody believes in “experts,” people like you are actually surfacing!


----------



## messy (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You could be a multi millionaire too.


Something strange is happening at Fox News.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re fantastic. Your level of arrogance in your little mind is awesome. Now that we are becoming a dumb country where nobody believes in “experts,” people like you are actually surfacing!


Can you point out the" experts " in this climate control exercise?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Find the experts.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you point out the" experts " in this climate control exercise?


The climate expert is the one whose heart is being cut out by the religious zealots.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The climate expert is the one whose heart is being cut out by the religious zealots.


So much for deductive reasoning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

Here we go again.

Telsa is at risk of bankruptcy if the stock falls by 20%
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/tesla_is_at_risk_of_bankruptcy_if_the_stock_falls_by_20.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

_OPINION
I Hate #Science Because All Conservatives Hate #Science
Kurt Schlichter | May 23, 2019
 









Liberals sure love #Science, but like all conservatives I just hate #Science so very, very much. Did you know that 97% of #Science-people, who clearly love #Science, agree that the global warming climate crisis means we have to immediately give the liberal elite a bunch of our money and freedom because of #Science? Well, we do – and as of a couple of months ago, noted #Scientist AOC informed us that we have exactly 12 years to do it. Okay, 11 years, ten months. Tick tock!


You know it’s true #Science because of the specificity of her 12 years figure. Not 11 years. Not 13 years. Twelve years. Now you’re talking some #Science! What can’t #Science do?

Well, it apparently can’t explain what a fetus is. #Science, according to those who love #Science, does not teach us that the human baby inside the human mother that will indisputably be a human being someday is a human being from day one. It’s unclear what #Science says it is. Take your pick: a miscellaneous clump of cells, a parasite, a cancer analog. But #Science does teach us that whatever it is, #Science won’t let it interfere with the liberal elite’s pro-abortion narrative that destroying it is a morally inconsequential act.

See, the truly useful thing about #Science is its flexibility. It’s not going to let its conclusions be clouded by inconvenient facts, observations or evidence.

#Science is reliable.

Reliably liberal.

The simpleminded among you might demand some sort of false consistency where #Science presents all the evidence, no matter what effect it has vis a vis the liberal narrative. But consistency is a bourgeois construct that fails to recognize that the primary purpose of any ideology, institution or method, like #Science, is to support the liberal elite’s agenda. That’s why #Science can overlook irritating facts and principles established by science that make it harder to achieve the liberal elite’s goals.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4754
> _OPINION
> I Hate #Science Because All Conservatives Hate #Science
> Kurt Schlichter | May 23, 2019
> ...


Look at the brainwashed in that pic.
Sad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at the brainwashed in that pic.
> Sad.


Irony personified. They want to do something to make things better, you can't even tell us why you think that is a fools errand or why you choose quick profit in the short term over the earth's wellbeing in the long run.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony personified. They want to do something to make things better, you can't even tell us why you think that is a fools errand or why you choose quick profit in the short term over the earth's wellbeing in the long run.


Follow the money, who is making money off of climate change? 
Politicians.
You big Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Follow the money, who is making money off of climate change?
> Politicians.
> You big Dummy.


You really are brainwashed. You see more money in environmental groups or from big oil?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are brainwashed. You see more money in environmental groups or from big oil?


Do you know what percentage of a gallon of gas ends up on the bottom line of big oil vs. the state and local government?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you know what percentage of a gallon of gas ends up on the bottom line of big oil vs. the state and local government?


Before or after the subsidies? . . . and here or elsewhere? . . . and who owns the land where the oil/gas is mined from?


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Before or after the subsidies? . . . and here or elsewhere? . . . and who owns the land where the oil/gas is mined from?


Please be patient.  Someone told him a number to get angry about, so he is just waiting for the right opportunity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Before or after the subsidies? . . . and here or elsewhere? . . . and who owns the land where the oil/gas is mined from?


https://screenshots.firefox.com/YNYYtRj8ckCfPVfw/twitter.com


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Follow the money, who is making money off of climate change?
> Politicians.
> You big Dummy.


Here's one -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Morano


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's one -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Morano


Why dont you do an overlay of just the "new" 6 cents a gallon tax increase in the Golden State with Marc Moreno's entire life's earnings.
Maybe the money points to him.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why dont you do an overlay of just the "new" 6 cents a gallon tax increase in the Golden State with Marc Moreno's entire life's earnings.
> Maybe the money points to him.


MM's real value in the climate discussion is zero.  Start from there.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> The climate expert is the one whose heart is being cut out by the religious zealots.


*The " Climate " expert is already dead....*
*That's the Hillary/Steele Dossier supporter being dealt with....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> MM's real value in the climate discussion is zero.  Start from there.


I agree.
Follow the money.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> Follow the money.


Exxon/Mobile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

MAY 24, 2019
*Didn't China sign the Paris Climate Accords?*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
As we speak, President Trump is negotiating a trade deal with China. 

I hope that he's reminding China why the U.S. pulled out of the Paris Climate Accords.  President Trump was right when he said that the agreement had no enforcement mechanism against countries like China.

This is the latest about China and their "commitment" to environmental concerns: 

Chinese factories are pumping tons of dangerous chemicals into the air despite an international agreement intended to halt the destruction of the ozone layer, a study released on Wednesday said.

Two provinces in China have been cited as a source of a spike in emissions of a globally banned chemical chlorofluorocarbon, according to the study, published in the journal Nature.

“This is a huge problem,” a State Department official told the Washington Post. “If it’s a problem in another country, we’re also going to be suffering.”


I'm sure that it impacts other countries but does China care?  I don't think so, and that's precisely why the Paris Accords are flawed.  You can't sign accords that carry no enforcement mechanism.  Otherwise, the U.S. will respect it and China won't, as we see in this report.

Am I surprised that China could care less about the environment or agreements?  I am not.  I just hope that Americans now understand why we must stand up to China at this time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you know what percentage of a gallon of gas ends up on the bottom line of big oil vs. the state and local government?


It is funny how you have this habit of asking specific questions you already have, what you believe to be, the answer to. Well at least the answer someone gave you to believe. Instead of just telling what you think . . . nothing like a little set up, eh?


----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is funny how you have this habit of asking specific questions you already have, what you believe to be, the answer to. Well at least the answer someone gave you to believe. Instead of just telling what you think . . . nothing like a little set up, eh?


I think I would shit my shorts if he cited a number from a legitimate source with a working URL link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I think I would shit my shorts if he cited a number from a legitimate source with a working URL link.


I doubt that would be necessary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

*California and gasoline prices....


The missing billions spent on gasoline in California each year*


*California drivers already pay more for gasoline than motorists in just about every other state.

But even after taking into account state gas taxes, blending requirements aimed at reducing air pollution and other environmental and climate fees attached to each gallon of fuel, it appears drivers in the Golden State pay a lot more than they should.

UC Berkeley professor Severin Borenstein calls the price differential “California’s mystery gasoline surcharge” that roughly translates into a premium of 20 to 30 cents on every gallon pumped in the state.

And that’s not chump change when one considers Californians consume 40 million gallons a day. Multiply that over an entire year and Borenstein says that comes to between $3 billion to $4 billion that is unaccounted.

And here’s the kicker: A state committee that looked into the price discrepancy and turned in its report to the California Energy Commission last fall did not come up with a firm explanation.

“I don’t know why it is,” said Borenstein, who was the chairman of the Petroleum Market Advisory Committee, which was made up of five members from the public and private sectors.

Theories range from suspicions about gasoline refiners and marketers to criticisms that the state’s regulatory burdens have made California unfriendly to business but Borenstein says they are just that — theories.

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...sd-fi-california-gasoline-20180402-story.html*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California and gasoline prices....
> 
> 
> The missing billions spent on gasoline in California each year*
> ...


Move, I'm sure your neighbors would appreciate that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Move, I'm sure your neighbors would appreciate that.


You obviously didn't read the article or just as likely you didn't comprehend the article...Either way shut the fuck up pinhead.
As far as my immediate neighbors are concerned, I've done home improvements for many of them and we talk often as most have been in this neighborhood as long or longer than me.
Having lived  in Camarillo since 1961, I am well connected, well liked and admired. I will admit I don't get along well with ignorant assholes like you. 
Fortunately there are few like that in these parts.
Stop in sometime, I'll introduce you to the mayor and the VC Sheriff too...
You enjoy your long weekend Daffy, you ignorant wanker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously didn't read the article or just as likely you didn't comprehend the article...Either way shut the fuck up pinhead.
> As far as my immediate neighbors are concerned, I've done home improvements for many of them and we talk often as most have been in this neighborhood as long or longer than me.
> Having lived  in Camarillo since 1961, I am well connected, well liked and admired. I will admit I don't get along well with ignorant assholes like you.
> Fortunately there are few like that in these parts.
> ...


Jeez Louise settle down, you are such the grumpy little old lady. Quit complaining and run for office or something you useless twit.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jeez Louise settle down, you are such the grumpy little old lady. Quit complaining and run for office or something you useless twit.


Geez not jezz. At least get it right...


----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Geez not jezz. At least get it right...


Jeez not jezz.  At least copy it right for just one line.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Jeez not jezz.  At least copy it right for just one line.



*We can all see what you wanted to write.....ya sick pervert...*
*Yes your past does come back to haunt you doesn't it...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *We can all see what you wanted to write.....ya sick pervert...*
> *Yes your past does come back to haunt you doesn't it...*


You are the one that has exposed your own inner scumbag for all to see on many occasions.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2019)

Nice try.....you’re projecting again from the “ Mirror “....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

So as it seems a consensus that the world will need to transition to renewable energy sources in the near future (although some of you are afraid to actually admit it), when would be a good time to get serious about it?


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 266409, member: 1707"

So as it seems a consensus that the world will need to transition 
to renewable energy sources in the near future (although some 
of you are afraid to actually admit it), when would be a good time 
to get serious about it?

/QUOTE

*Please in a serious post tell us where the primary source of *
*ENERGY will come from that powers the electrical grid *
*you fancy so much, yet know so little about.*

*Just for once use your noodle to THINK instead of regurgitating*
*Liberal talking points.....*

*Do you even comprehend/understand that the cobalt to make *
*the Batteries is a finite source....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 266409, member: 1707"
> 
> So as it seems a consensus that the world will need to transition
> to renewable energy sources in the near future (although some
> ...


How long will we be able to depend on fossil fuels for energy?


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long will we be able to depend on fossil fuels for energy?


*Do you understand how fossil fuels come about...?*

*Answer that first....You have the WHOLE Internet *
*at your finger tips....Mr Regurgitation King.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you understand how fossil fuels come about...?*
> 
> *Answer that first....You have the WHOLE Internet *
> *at your finger tips....Mr Regurgitation King.*


How long?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So as it seems a consensus that the world will need to transition to renewable energy sources in the near future (although some of you are afraid to actually admit it), when would be a good time to get serious about it?


But I already asked you if you had Solar Power or Water and you said not yet. I also asked if you drive an electric car and you said no. 

Actions speak louder then your post..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long will we be able to depend on fossil fuels for energy?


We?  You people obviously don’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We?  You people obviously don’t.


Then why do you keep telling us we do? Another parrot glitch? Broken record diz going around and around always making the same sounds.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then why do you keep telling us we do? Another parrot glitch? Broken record diz going around and around always making the same sounds.


Oh good.  Doesn’t it feel better to not consume fossil fuels? Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh good.  Doesn’t it feel better to not consume fossil fuels? Lol!


Are you ok? You sound worse today. Try to grow up and make some sense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you ok? You sound worse today. Try to grow up and make some sense.


What are you doing to fix climate change?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What are you doing to fix climate change?


He’s going to fix weather first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

OPINION
Published 7 hours ago
*Daniel Turner: Stealth AOC ‘Green New Deal’ now the law in New Mexico, voters be damned*


By now, the public is well aware of the “Green New Deal” proposed by freshman Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y.  They have not responded well to calls for forced veganism and banning airplanes, let alone giving up the American way of life made possible by cheap energy. 

But while Ocasio-Cortez has taken the brunt of the media focus, environmental groups have developed a new strategy to get their way: pass a type of “Green New Deal” state by state.

HOUSE GOP RESOLUTION BLASTS 'GREEN NEW DEAL' AS VIOLATING NATION'S 'BEDROCK PRINCIPLES'

It’s a smart tactic. They get friendly, left-leaning state legislators and governors, most of whom they financially backed in the past election, to do their dirty work.  While the media is watching AOC marveling over garbage disposals and rejecting the racism of cauliflower, no one is reporting about bad laws taking shape in secret.

That’s exactly how radical green groups want it.

Their latest attempt was in New Mexico, and unfortunately, it succeeded. Newly-elected Democrat Governor Michelle Lujan Grisham signed the “Energy Transition Act” in March. This law requires that New Mexico move to 100 percent carbon-free energy – the same long-term goal as the “Green New Deal.”

This destructive law is essentially a hidden carbon tax and will threaten the jobs of thousands of energy workers, raise utility rates, cut state revenue, and make green energy companies rich at the taxpayers’ expense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He’s going to fix weather first.


Good idea.
Best to start small and work up to the climate fix'n.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What are you doing to fix climate change?


I had a hard time keeping a straight face when I posted this.lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you ok? You sound worse today. Try to grow up and make some sense.


Keep typing on your fossil fueled computer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> But I already asked you if you had Solar Power or Water and you said not yet. I also asked if you drive an electric car and you said no.
> 
> Actions speak louder then your post..


Lip service.  That’s how they roll.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Keep typing on your fossil fueled computer.


Right at this moment, California computers are less than 50% fossil-fueled, and even better than that if we realize that the big hydro sources like Lake Mead, Lake Powell, and a lot of the LADWP dams are not counted among the renewables.

http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Right at this moment, California computers are less than 50% fossil-fueled, and even better than that if we realize that the big hydro sources like Lake Mead, Lake Powell, and a lot of the LADWP dams are not counted among the renewables.
> 
> http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/default.aspx


Aggregates.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aggregates.


I'll guess that means something to you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> I'll guess that means something to you.


Yes.  It means just what you posted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OPINION
> Published 7 hours ago
> *Daniel Turner: Stealth AOC ‘Green New Deal’ now the law in New Mexico, voters be damned*
> 
> ...


How much federal funding does New Mexico get?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  It means just what you posted.


no, it doesn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OPINION
> Published 7 hours ago
> *Daniel Turner: Stealth AOC ‘Green New Deal’ now the law in New Mexico, voters be damned*
> 
> ...


Why do they need to “transition”?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> no, it doesn't.


Not surprised that you think that.  Baaaaaaa..


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not surprised that you think that.  Baaaaaaa..


Really?  At this moment, the California electrical supply is derived from 64% renewables, 12% nuclear, 15% large hydro, and only 4% natural gas (the only fossil fuel noted, although the 5% labeled imports might include some fossil sources).

http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/supply.aspx


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

I fixed climate change today by using a mig welder.
Its electric, just like that little car i have.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long?









*You have a " shrinkage " problem and you ask how long.*


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I fixed climate change today by using a mig welder.
> Its electric...


Did you get it through your customer's meter, or do you have one of those coal-fired steam engine generators like Izzy has?


----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

I think Izzy and Ricky are angry about climate change and the fact that guns are used for mass daily slaughter of Americans.

These are just simple facts...no need to be so angry and sarcastic about them. 

You being in favor of them is your right, because America!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Izzy and Ricky are angry about climate change and the fact that guns are used for mass daily slaughter of Americans.
> 
> These are just simple facts...no need to be so angry and sarcastic about them.
> 
> You being in favor of them is your right, because America!


How many times did you fix climate change today?


----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many times did you fix climate change today?


Zero times. Rode a bike to do some errands, though. 
Don't be mad about it...where we live in So Cal, the huge effects won't be seen for a while. 
Other places are already drastically changing...they're building "fake" glaciers in Ladakh (India) to get water later into the year.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many times did you fix climate change today?


That's not a fair question for Messy... you have to ask Wez. 

Messy doesn't believe his actions has any consequences on the environment . How do I know? He posted that himself. Now maybe Wez feels differently but I doubt that loser Legend does.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Zero times. Rode a bike to do some errands, though.
> Don't be mad about it...where we live in So Cal, the huge effects won't be seen for a while.
> Other places are already drastically changing...they're building "fake" glaciers in Ladakh (India) to get water later into the year.


You rode a bike? Do tell..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not a fair question for Messy... you have to ask Wez.
> 
> Messy doesn't believe his actions has any consequences on the environment . How do I know? He posted that himself. Now maybe Wez feels differently but I doubt that loser Legend does.


I predicted a long, long time ago that these fruit balls would take credit for saving the climate when they started to realize they weren't changing the climate in the first place.
I'm just getting ahead of the curve so I can band wagon some of the credit too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Really?  At this moment, the California electrical supply is derived from 64% renewables, 12% nuclear, 15% large hydro, and only 4% natural gas (the only fossil fuel noted, although the 5% labeled imports might include some fossil sources).
> 
> http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/supply.aspx


 Yes I’m glad that you finally acknowledged the aggregate of sources required to replace fossil fuels.  And that, only in mega watts, not mega watt hours.  Fries U!  What a deal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you get it through your customer's meter, or do you have one of those coal-fired steam engine generators like Izzy has?


I’m the customer.  Lol!


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes I’m glad that you finally acknowledged the aggregate of sources required to replace fossil fuels.  And that, only in mega watts, not mega watt hours.  Fries U!  What a deal?


Finally?

Looks like you are still having those little arithmetic problems, but keep on waving your hands at it.  The plumber seems to be impressed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Izzy and Ricky are angry about climate change and the fact that guns are used for mass daily slaughter of Americans.
> 
> These are just simple facts...no need to be so angry and sarcastic about them.
> 
> You being in favor of them is your right, because America!


Anger is for the uneducated folk that are too chicken to calculate their own ROA and ROE that they claim to be earning.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I predicted a long, long time ago that these fruit balls would take credit for saving the climate when they started to realize they weren't changing the climate in the first place.


No, you didn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Finally?
> 
> Looks like you are still having those little arithmetic problems, but keep on waving your hands at it.  The plumber seems to be impressed.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I predicted a long, long time ago that these fruit balls would take credit for saving the climate when they started to realize they weren't changing the climate in the first place.
> I'm just getting ahead of the curve so I can band wagon some of the credit too.


"bandwagon" is you all the way.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> No, you didn't.


Did too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> No, you didn't.


Like the doctored Pelosi videos making stuff up and passing it off to idiots is all the rage.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did too.


Show me.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the doctored Pelosi videos making stuff up and passing it off to idiots is all the rage.


Maybe the guys who doctored the Pelosi video to make her look drunk and/or stupid can "fix" some t videos to make him look smart.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Anger is for the uneducated folk that are too chicken to calculate their own ROA and ROE that they claim to be earning.  Fries U!  What a deal!


Are you sure it's not QE?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What happens when the prognostications just dont pan out?
> Ill tell you what happens.
> We claim victory for saving the planet.


Bernie was so ahead of his time.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bernie was so ahead of his time.


That's not what you said it was.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "bandwagon" is you all the way.


Like father, Like son.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the doctored Pelosi videos making stuff up and passing it off to idiots is all the rage.


I wouldnt call you an idiot.
Just not nearly as smart as someone smart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you sure it's not QE?





espola said:


> Finally?
> 
> Looks like you are still having those little arithmetic problems, but keep on waving your hands at it. Your son seems to be impressed.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not what you said it was.


We saved the planet.
I fixed climate change today and you fixed it yesterday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not what you said it was.


People will be laughing at you two Huspola’s for the rest of your lives. One longer than the other.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not what you said it was.


Heck, I said it way, way back in the old kitchen.
I know you people better than you know yourselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe the guys who doctored the Pelosi video to make her look drunk and/or stupid can "fix" some t videos to make him look smart.


how shitty a candidate did dems have to nominate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the doctored Pelosi videos making stuff up and passing it off to idiots is all the rage.


AOC is in charge now.  Pick your poison.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We saved the planet.
> I fixed climate change today and you fixed it yesterday.


The planet is not yet saved, but we are working on it.

I realize that you enjoy your role as the lovable contrarian here, but you know you're lying.  Not only that, it is unethical for any parent with living children to follow your politics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I fixed climate change today by using a mig welder.
> Its electric, just like that little car i have.


I just bought a hybrid, does that count?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> The planet is not yet saved, but we are working on it.
> 
> I realize that you enjoy your role as the lovable contrarian here, but you know you're lying.  Not only that, it is unethical for any parent with living children to follow your politics.


I have raised two successful young men who think just like me and 1 young lady well on her way.
MAGA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> The planet is not yet saved, but we are working on it.
> 
> I realize that you enjoy your role as the lovable contrarian here, but you know you're lying.


What am I lying about?
I showed you Bernie's climate plan.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Really?
> 
> At this moment, the California electrical supply is derived from
> 
> ...


*Possibly sooner, but by 2015 Diablo Canyon Nuclear Power Facility will*
*be gone....!*
*There goes your 15 %.*
*California imports 15 % of it's Total Hydro Electric Power....*
*269 plants is 85 % of the 15 %....*
*There goes another approx 6 % due to Importing.*
*Now we are at a 21 % deficit of total generating power.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> it is unethical for any parent with living children to follow your politics.


I think its unethical for anyone, regardless of progeny to follow your politics.
What now?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Possibly sooner, but by 2015 Diablo Canyon Nuclear Power Facility will*
> *be gone....!*
> *There goes your 15 %.*
> *California imports 15 % of it's Total Hydro Electric Power....*
> ...


By 2015, eh?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think its unethical for anyone, regardless of progeny to follow your politics.
> What now?


Why is that?


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> No, you didn't.


*Prove it LIAR !*

*And you're Thieving time we'll never get back....*


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> By 2015, eh?


*2025....Now what.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Why is that?


Because that's how politics work.
Half the people agree with you and the other half think you're Fidel Castro.

Haven't you figured that out yet?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Because that's how politics work.
> Half the people agree with you and the other half think you're Fidel Castro.
> 
> Haven't you figured that out yet?


Why would anyone think I am Fidel Castro?


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> The planet is not yet saved, but *we* are working on it.
> 
> I realize that you enjoy your role as the lovable contrarian here, but you know you're lying.  Not only that, it is unethical for any parent with living children to follow your politics.



*Who's " we "......?*

*Not only that, it is unethical for Spola who has been proven to *
*be a LIAR and THIEF to allow ANYONE to follow in his Political footsteps.... *
*Especially after Spola supported FILTHY FILNER....*


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Why would anyone think I am Fidel Castro?


*Not even Fidel stole Golf Balls....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I predicted a long, long time ago that these fruit balls would take credit for saving the climate when they started to realize they weren't changing the climate in the first place.
> I'm just getting ahead of the curve so I can band wagon some of the credit too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> No, you didn't.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Did too.





espola said:


> Show me.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Bernie was so ahead of his time.


Ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What happens when the prognostications just dont pan out?
> Ill tell you what happens.
> We claim victory for saving the planet.


Such a wise communist.
You people should have never rigged the election against him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not even Fidel stole Golf Balls....*


He didnt have to.
His government owned all the golf balls, which by osmosis means, ...you guessed it, Fidel owned all the golf balls. (in Cuba)


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

*Fidel and " Che " golfing................*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe the guys who doctored the Pelosi video to make her look drunk and/or stupid can "fix" some t videos to make him look smart.


So you think Pelosi is a sharp lady? She's got it together? You willing to ride that horse till the end?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Heck, I said it way, way back in the old kitchen.
> I know you people better than you know yourselves.


E is a liar.. or has serious memory issues so don't count on him remembering anything from the old forums. It's past his bedtime and Ratboy is getting ready to tuck him in.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> The planet is not yet saved, but we are working on it.
> 
> I realize that you enjoy your role as the lovable contrarian here, but you know you're lying.  Not only that, it is unethical for any parent with living children to follow your politics.


Who is "we"? I thought you were retired? Oh snap.. did you have to go back to work? What's wrong with his politics?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you think Pelosi is a sharp lady? She's got it together? You willing to ride that horse till the end?


No.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> The planet is not yet saved, but we are working on it.
> 
> I realize that you enjoy your role as the lovable contrarian here, but you know you're lying.  Not only that, it is unethical for any parent with living children to follow your politics.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Possibly sooner, but by 2015 Diablo Canyon Nuclear Power Facility will*
> *be gone....!*
> *There goes your 15 %.*
> *California imports 15 % of it's Total Hydro Electric Power....*
> ...



You mustn’t bother the climate nutters with such details.  Espola’s son Husker is just as ignorant as his father.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mustn’t bother the climate nutters with such details.  Espola’s son Husker is just as ignorant as his father.


Details like "2015"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo


Seems to me the libs talk the talk but we conservatives walk the walk.


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Anger is for the uneducated folk that are too chicken to calculate their own ROA and ROE that they claim to be earning.  Fries U!  What a deal!


I have no idea what those letters mean. I'm like Ben Carson.
All we both know about this stuff is that i have much more money, real estate and net worth than you. And I'm not in the real estate business.
Don't be so mad, bruh. Earth is heating up, Trump's tax returns will soon be viewed, and I'm much wealthier than you.


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You rode a bike? Do tell..


Don't you? I think this weekend i will do Ojai. But i will drive there.


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I predicted a long, long time ago that these fruit balls would take credit for saving the climate when they started to realize they weren't changing the climate in the first place.
> I'm just getting ahead of the curve so I can band wagon some of the credit too.


You still haven't explained your anger about global warming. You always seem pissed off about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I have no idea what those letters mean. I'm like Ben Carson.
> All we both know about this stuff is that i have much more money, real estate and net worth than you. And I'm not in the real estate business.
> Don't be so mad, bruh. Earth is heating up, Trump's tax returns will soon be viewed, and I'm much wealthier than you.


Poser


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You still haven't explained your anger about global warming. You always seem pissed off about it.


AOC has bigger balls than you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I have no idea what those letters mean. I'm like Ben Carson.
> All we both know about this stuff is that i have much more money, real estate and net worth than you. And I'm not in the real estate business.
> Don't be so mad, bruh. Earth is heating up, Trump's tax returns will soon be viewed, and I'm much wealthier than you.


Gosh!  When was the last time Big Bear snowed on Memorial Day?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Details like "2015"?


Mega watts or mega watt hours in 2015 were what?


----------



## espola (May 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gosh!  When was the last time Big Bear snowed on Memorial Day?


https://www.bigbearmountainresort.com/winter/mountain-information/web-cams/bear-base-cam


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You still haven't explained your anger about global warming. You always seem pissed off about it.


You haven’t seen him at harvest time.  His crops need heat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.bigbearmountainresort.com/winter/mountain-information/web-cams/bear-base-cam


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you think Pelosi is a sharp lady? She's got it together? You willing to ride that horse till the end?


She has Trump's number; that's for sure!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You still haven't explained your anger about global warming. You always seem pissed off about it.


Hate to tell you this , but you are way more angry than Ricky and bruddah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> She has Trump's number; that's for sure!


You wish, she has no idea WTF is going on right now.


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish, she has no idea WTF is going on right now.


She's in his head 24/7. He seems to be having a hard time with it. Really, this is the only time she has impressed me. She's like his mom.


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poser


Envy is a sin...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Envy is a sin...


So is arrogance...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Envy is a sin...


That’s where posing starts.....sinner.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So is arrogance...


He’s too dumb to be arrogant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> She's in his head 24/7. He seems to be having a hard time with it. Really, this is the only time she has impressed me. She's like his mom.


Kind of like what Iz and Bernie are to you, got it.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> No.










*Is that an " Honest " answer ...?*


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> She's in his head 24/7. He seems to be having a hard time with it. Really, this is the only time she has impressed me. She's like his mom.


*No..No..No...." Messy ".....he's Living in her skull rent free...*
*Just watch her wiggle and squirm trying to shake him out....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> She's in his head 24/7. He seems to be having a hard time with it. Really, this is the only time she has impressed me. She's like his mom.


I never gave her a thought until recently when she started owning t, it's hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I never gave her a thought until recently when she started owning t, it's hilarious.


Yawn


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s where posing starts.....sinner.


Somebody’s jeallllous. It’s a sin, Iz. You should just recognize your limitations.


----------



## messy (May 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So is arrogance...


Actually not. Pride is.
Lucky for you, being an old ignoramus isn’t! 
God bless!


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I never gave her a thought until recently when she started owning t, it's hilarious.


*You are a bald face LIAR.....!*


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually not. Pride is.
> Lucky for you, being an old ignoramus isn’t!
> God bless!


*But, but, but......” Messy “..you are the old ignoramus by your
own admission.
No one accumulates wealth like you claim you have without
time passing by in the form of many many moons.

Sarc......you’re just full of crap.*


----------



## espola (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Why would anyone think I am Fidel Castro?


Still nothing?  OK, I'll give you that I don't shave or wear a tie.  What else you got?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

Too Funny

Open thread for night owls: Trump regime again proves its malignant stupidity on climate crisis
May 28, 2019 8:10pm PDT by Meteor Blades, Daily Kos Staff





5081
*Jake Johnson* at Common Dreams writes—*'Blatant Attempt to Politicize the Science': Trump Reportedly Moving to End Long-Term Studies of Climate Crisis:*

In what environmental experts warned could be President Donald Trump's most dangerous assault on science yet, the White House is reportedly moving to end long-term assessments of the impacts of the climate crisis while pushing a polluter-friendly agenda that is making the planetary emergency worse.

As the _New York Times_ reported late Monday, "the White House-appointed director of the United States Geological Survey, James Reilly, a former astronaut and petroleum geologist, has ordered that scientific assessments produced by that office use only computer-generated climate models that project the impact of climate change through 2040, rather than through the end of the century, as had been done previously."






"As a result," according to the _Times_, "parts of the federal government will no longer fulfill what scientists say is one of the most urgent jobs of climate science studies: reporting on the future effects of a rapidly warming planet and presenting a picture of what the earth could look like by the end of the century if the global economy continues to emit heat-trapping carbon dioxide pollution from burning fossil fuels."

The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC)—the United Nations' leading climate body—warned in a landmark report last October that if carbon emissions are not dramatically and rapidly reduced, catastrophic effects of the climate crisis could be felt across the world as early as 2040.

But, as the _Times_ reported, scientists say that Trump administration's attempt to cut off government climate projections at that year "would give a misleading picture because the biggest effects of current emissions will be felt after 2040."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody’s jeallllous. It’s a sin, Iz. You should just recognize your limitations.


Your CLTV, ROA and ROE?  What’s to be jealous of?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually not. Pride is.
> Lucky for you, being an old ignoramus isn’t!
> God bless!


little trumpet..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> 
> Open thread for night owls: Trump regime again proves its malignant stupidity on climate crisis
> May 28, 2019 8:10pm PDT by Meteor Blades, Daily Kos Staff
> ...


How big are the biggest effects after 2040? 1.725432100000000000 Celcius?  Could be lower if all the alleged alarmist would stop feeding their fossil fuel addiction.


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How big are the biggest effects after 2040? 1.725432100000000000 Celcius?  Could be lower if all the alleged alarmist would stop feeding their fossil fuel addiction.


Again, you’re so angry about it...I wonder why?


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your CLTV, ROA and ROE?  What’s to be jealou of?


You’re very  jealous. Don’t be. Financial wealth isn’t that important.  There are many forms of wealth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually not. Pride is.
> Lucky for you, being an old ignoramus isn’t!
> God bless!


Your arrogance knows no bounds...you pompous ass.

*1 Samuel 2:3* - Talk no more so exceeding proudly; let [not] arrogancy come out of your mouth: for the LORD [is] a God of knowledge, and by him actions are weighed.

*Isaiah 13:11* - And I will punish the world for [their] evil, and the wicked for their iniquity; and I will cause the arrogancy of the proud to cease, and will lay low the haughtiness of the terrible

*Proverbs 8:13* - The fear of the LORD [is] to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.

*Psalm 94:4 *They pour out their arrogant words; all the evildoers boast.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re very  jealous. Don’t be. Financial wealth isn’t that important.  There are many forms of wealth.


Like knowledge? Lol!  Don’t be jealous.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your arrogance knows no bounds...you pompous ass.
> 
> *1 Samuel 2:3* - Talk no more so exceeding proudly; let [not] arrogancy come out of your mouth: for the LORD [is] a God of knowledge, and by him actions are weighed.
> 
> ...


Hypocrite.


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your arrogance knows no bounds...you pompous ass.
> 
> *1 Samuel 2:3* - Talk no more so exceeding proudly; let [not] arrogancy come out of your mouth: for the LORD [is] a God of knowledge, and by him actions are weighed.
> 
> ...


As I said...being an old ignoramus is not a sin.
Who wrote those words? Did you? Or do you use them to judge others, dumbshit?


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like knowledge? Lol!  Don’t be jealous.


There you go! Knowledge is a form of wealth. So you lack two forms of wealth...I’m sure there are others for you.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Again, you’re so angry about it...I wonder why?


*I do believe you are and will be very angry when the bottom *
*falls out of your over inflated California housing market.*

*Good ol Gov Gavin Gruesome is hard at work trashing it.....*


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I do believe you are and will be very angry when the bottom *
> *falls out of your over inflated California housing market.*
> 
> *Good ol Gov Gavin Gruesome is hard at work trashing it.....*


I don't know what you're talking about, but won't affect me either way.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, but won't affect me either way.


*No it possibly won't....boxes at Lowe's are quite cheap*
*in contrast to YOU losing your soon to be upside down*
*residences you so eloquently brag about..Life is a bitch*
*for individuals like you who over encumber their *
*households for short term gain....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> As I said...being an old ignoramus is not a sin.
> Who wrote those words? Did you? Or do you use them to judge others, dumbshit?


They are words from the Bible...it was you who claimed arrogance is not a sin...once again I'm simply pointing out your hypocrisy, your arrogance and your stupidity.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> She has Trump's number; that's for sure!


Are you really that naive? Lol!!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Don't you? I think this weekend i will do Ojai. But i will drive there.


You said you rode your bike to do errands. Do you have a basket on it?

And what are you gonna do in Ojai?


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You said you rode your bike to do errands. Do you have a basket on it?
> 
> And what are you gonna do in Ojai?


No basket. Day pack, silly.
Ride the Ojai Century. But first I will do Gibraltar in SB.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> No basket. Day pack, silly.
> Ride the Ojai Century. But first I will do Gibraltar in SB.


Is that like a murse?

What are you riding? Metric or full?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> They are words from the Bible...it was you who claimed arrogance is not a sin...once again I'm simply pointing out your hypocrisy, your arrogance and your stupidity.


  . . . and you support t, hilarious.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that like a murse?
> 
> What are you riding? Metric or full?


I take it you're looking up what the difference is..

Are you doing the ride solo or are Wez and Legend joing you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you support t, hilarious.


I didn't vote for Trump. I will never vote for Trump...
You're an ignorant ass licking fool, pathetically hilarious indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Hypocrite.


Another one of your lies Magoo...
You pompous old buffoon, once again ignoring reality, you tell it the way you think it is.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't vote for Trump. I will never vote for Trump...
> You're an ignorant ass licking fool, pathetically hilarious indeed.


Show us some of your posts where you are critical of t.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Show us some of your posts where you are critical of t.


Are you really that stupid? Wait... that's a rhetorical question.

I'm not a fan of President Trump but do support some of his policies. Just because I didn't vote for him doesn't mean I won't support him. That's the problem you and your kids have trying to comprehend ...


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that like a murse?
> 
> What are you riding? Metric or full?


Metric. I’m a pussy. But I do it most of the past several years. 
But after a big ride Friday aft it’s a nice weekend of riding.
Look what up? Murse? I didn’t.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that stupid? Wait... that's a rhetorical question.
> 
> I'm not a fan of President Trump but do support some of his policies. Just because I didn't vote for him doesn't mean I won't support him. That's the problem you and your kids have trying to comprehend ...


The request was directed to LE.  Why do you feel the need to answer for him?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Metric. I’m a pussy.
> But after a big ride Friday aft it’s a nice weekend of riding.
> Look what up? Murse? I didn’t.


What are you riding... as in your bike. 

The Metric still has a fair amount of climbing. Nothing to be ashamed of...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> The request was directed to LE.  Why do you feel the need to answer for him?


Why not? You generalize all who don't stand on your side of the isle. And I didn't answer for  him. I don't need to. I answered for me..


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why not? You generalize all who don't stand on your side of the isle. And I didn't answer for  him. I don't need to. I answered for me..


What is my side "of the aisle"?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> What is my side "of the aisle"?


A place I don't want to be. A place where people laugh at you. A place you want to see what I'm doing at a urinal. A place I want to keep my family away from...


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> A place I don't want to be. A place where people laugh at you. A place you want to see what I'm doing at a urinal. A place I want to keep my family away from...


Those lies are still festering in your brain?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't vote for Trump. I will never vote for Trump...
> You're an ignorant ass licking fool, pathetically hilarious indeed.


I said support Mr noncomp.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> No basket. Day pack, silly.
> Ride the Ojai Century. But first I will do Gibraltar in SB.



*Another lie from " Messy " Financial......*

*Below is how " Messy " finishes a Century....*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go! Knowledge is a form of wealth. So you lack two forms of wealth...I’m sure there are others for you.


Somebody is jealous.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, but won't affect me either way.


Agree.  Lol!


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What are you riding... as in your bike.
> 
> The Metric still has a fair amount of climbing. Nothing to be ashamed of...


A Fuji I got a good deal on about 5 years ago.I'm not an expert, but I enjoy it.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What are you riding... as in your bike.
> 
> The Metric still has a fair amount of climbing. Nothing to be ashamed of...





messy said:


> A Fuji I got a good deal on about 5 years ago.I'm not an expert, but I enjoy it.


*Your over en cumbered ass has a*
*Fuji......like one of these ....most likely.*
*The $ 299.99 " Special "...you got at a *
*yard sale for $ 20.00.*







*After 50 - 100 miles you attack a hill and the cranks de-spline..*
*No Thank You...*

*I'll stick with my tried and true full carbon F-10 X-Light that*
*I plopped down a fair amount of coin on and can confidently*
*ride the hell out of without twisting the frame or trashing the*
*cranks after an hour....*

*I'm glad you're riding...if you really are...*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your over en cumbered ass has a*
> *Fuji......like one of these ....most likely.*
> *The $ 299.99 " Special "...you got at a *
> *yard sale for $ 20.00.*
> ...


Actually they make some really good carbon road bikes. I know some guys who race and swear by them.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually they make some really good carbon road bikes. I know some guys who race and swear by them.


*Yes they have Carbon " higher " end Fuji's....I just don't see the forum " Braggart " :*
*A. Riding.*
*B. Understanding the value of real quality.*
*C. Grasping what we know he doesn't know.*

*The " Messy " comments remind me of that no calf muscle Adam Schiff for Brains*
* who posts pictures of himself riding.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes they have Carbon " higher " end Fuji's....I just don't see the forum " Braggart " :*
> *A. Riding.*
> *B. Understanding the value of real quality.*
> *C. Grasping what we know he doesn't know.*
> ...


Personally I'm not a Fuji fan probably because my road bike was custom made for me by a local bike builder. I guess it's old now, about 15 years, but since I don't race road anymore I really don't care. I'd rather spend my money on my mountain bike because that's what I ride the most these days. I probably should get on my roadie more since it would help my climbing, something that is seriously lacking these days..


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Those lies are still festering in your brain?


That all you got Sunshine? Did you miss your nap again?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Personally I'm not a Fuji fan probably because my road bike was custom made for me by a local bike builder. I guess it's old now, about 15 years, but since I don't race road anymore I really don't care. I'd rather spend my money on my mountain bike because that's what I ride the most these days. I probably should get on my roadie more since it would help my climbing, something that is seriously lacking these days..


*The funny....my history is the opposite Mtn -> Road...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your over en cumbered ass has a*
> *Fuji......like one of these ....most likely.*
> *The $ 299.99 " Special "...you got at a *
> *yard sale for $ 20.00.*
> ...


Messy’s hero,


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4809
> Messy’s hero,
> View attachment 4809


*My oh My....*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4809
> Messy’s hero,
> View attachment 4809


Yea... whoever told President Obama that it would be a good idea to get photographed riding THAT bike was an idiot.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2019)

The Obama picture is funny.
I will do about 150 miles this weekend.
Over Gibraltar tomorrow, then up to Isla Vista then down bike path back to SB.
Saturday the Ojai metric century.
Sunday morning ride in SB mountains.
Annual trip with friends (Half Moon Bay, SD and LA) I grew up with who really ride.
Sounds like a couple of you are very into it....I don’t blame you. Wish I did more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

messy said:


> The Obama picture is funny.
> I will do about 150 miles this weekend.
> Over Gibraltar tomorrow, then up to Isla Vista then down bike path back to SB.
> Saturday the Ojai metric century.
> ...


Beats jogging, although I still enjoy a good barefoot beach run. I use to ride a lot, but now like with every other endeavor I'm no longer competitive minded . . . now just pleasure and maintenance, enjoy.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beats jogging, although I still enjoy a good barefoot beach run. I use to ride a lot, but now like with every other endeavor I'm no longer competitive minded . . . now just pleasure and maintenance, enjoy.


Thanks. Iz thought my post was “funny.” I wonder why.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks. Iz thought my post was “funny.” I wonder why.


Maybe like his idol t he doesn't believe in exercise.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe like his idol t he doesn't believe in exercise.


*Laugh all you want Rodent, but it has to be a symbiotic relationship*
*that includes BOTH the mind and the body.....*

*You may exercise that plump body of yours, but you have left years *
*of low intellect markers on this and previous forums that clearly*
*indicate your lack of Intelligence......*

*As I've stated previously...You are VERY Jealous and Envious of*
*Donald J. Trump and his successes in life..not to mention his lovely*
*wife " Melania " ...!*

*Don't cry or beat on your keyboard, you chose your path in life up to *
*this point. Now it's time to accept defeat and support another Party*
*that isn't operated like a Criminal Empire....*

*The Power is between your ears Rodent....!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

MAY 31, 2019
*Clean Energy Has Questions to Answer*
By Todd Royal
Xcel Energy out of Colorado is shutting down two coal-fired generating power plants in favor of the largest solar-plus storage project in the United States. This $2.5-billion "scheme" allowed only 11 companies to bid on the project out of 400 applicants. Pueblo County, Colorado originally had reservations over losing tax revenue from the former coal-fired power plants. Xcel wants zero emission electricity by 2050 without saying publicly how that will happen.

California billionaire coal-fired power plant investor turned environmentalist Tom Steyer assisted Xcel's decision to move toward taxpayer-subsidized renewable energy, which is the backbone of the clean energy economy. Colorado officials never questioned Mr. Steyer's intentions or asked if solar and wind farms can replace reliable, abundant, affordable, scalable, and flexible coal-fired generating capacity. Currently, renewables only make energy and electricity more expensive for rate-payers.

Maersk, the world's largest container shipping company, announced that it would cut CO2 emissions to zero by 2050, according to its CEO, Soren Toft. Mr. Toft reiterated, "This goal would require coming up with emissions-free engine technologies by 2030 and we will have to abandon fossil fuels."


----------



## messy (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAY 31, 2019
> *Clean Energy Has Questions to Answer*
> By Todd Royal
> Xcel Energy out of Colorado is shutting down two coal-fired generating power plants in favor of the largest solar-plus storage project in the United States. This $2.5-billion "scheme" allowed only 11 companies to bid on the project out of 400 applicants. Pueblo County, Colorado originally had reservations over losing tax revenue from the former coal-fired power plants. Xcel wants zero emission electricity by 2050 without saying publicly how that will happen.
> ...


The “scheme” really allowed only 11 companies to bid on the largest such project in the US? That sounds like a dirty plot, doesn’t it, Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beats jogging, although I still enjoy a good barefoot beach run. I use to ride a lot, but now like with every other endeavor I'm no longer competitive minded . . . now just pleasure and maintenance, enjoy.


With wet hair?
Queer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> The “scheme” really allowed only 11 companies to bid on the largest such project in the US? That sounds like a dirty plot, doesn’t it, Joe?


Yes, Colorado and Steyer, very dirty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With wet hair?
> Queer.


Quit dreaming.

I told you before you aren't my type.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> The “scheme” really allowed only 11 companies to bid on the largest such project in the US? That sounds like a dirty plot, doesn’t it, Joe?



*Tom Steyer is a Filthy Dirt Bag who is trying very very hard to*
*collapse certain aspects of the Fossil Fuel industry....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Tom Steyer is a Filthy Dirt Bag who is trying very very hard to*
> *collapse certain aspects of the Fossil Fuel industry....*


Tom Steyer is an American hero and you are an anti-American scumbag, orangeman do no wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> The “scheme” really allowed only 11 companies to bid on the largest such project in the US? That sounds like a dirty plot, doesn’t it, Joe?


Any collusion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tom Steyer is an American hero and you are an anti-American scumbag, orangeman do no wrong.


Ahhh yes, the subsidies.  



messy said:


> The “scheme” really allowed only 11 companies to bid on the largest such project in the US? That sounds like a dirty plot, doesn’t it, Joe?


I love that Coldorado is listening to a sunny state guy.  Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh yes, the subsidies.
> 
> I love that Coldorado is listening to a sunny state guy.  Fries U!  What a deal.


Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, you ever tire of playing the buffoon? "Colorado is listening"? No one is listening to you, and therein lies the, your, problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, you ever tire of playing the buffoon? "Colorado is listening"? No one is listening to you, and therein lies the, your, problem.


You make your Dad proud.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tom Steyer is an American hero and you are an anti-American scumbag, orangeman do no wrong.


*What has Tom Steyer done that is " Heroic ".....Please do tell !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You make your Dad proud.


You don't yours.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, you ever tire of playing the buffoon? "Colorado is listening"? No one is listening to you, and therein lies the, your, problem.


*Quite an amazing feat you accomplish with each new post, delivering a
response while buried up the waste chute of the first Mulatto President.*


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> The Obama picture is funny.
> I will do about 150 miles this weekend.
> Over Gibraltar tomorrow, then up to Isla Vista then down bike path back to SB.
> Saturday the Ojai metric century.
> ...


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2019)

And Iz, it was free!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> And Iz, it was free!


Always IZ. Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> The Obama picture is funny.
> .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Telling how that's what it all comes down to with you, the spitefully aggrieved. Obama roasted t good at the correspondents dinner a few years ago . . . that's where it all started.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling how that's what it all comes down to with you, the spitefully aggrieved. Obama roasted t good at the correspondents dinner a few years ago . . . that's where it all started.


Whats with the negativity?
Take a deep breath, rat.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling how that's what it all comes down to with you, the spitefully aggrieved. Obama roasted t good at the correspondents dinner a few years ago . . . that's where it all started.


*Is that why Obama is in Brazil advocating/telling the citizens*
*to give up guns...?*

*He's damn lucky the President of Brazil doesn't have him removed *
*from the Country...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whats with the negativity?
> Take a deep breath, rat.


You ooze hate, envy and a vindictive nature brought on by your feeling of aggrievement, your victimhood. The thought of Obama, just his appearance, irks you so badly. Then the thought of him roasting your new found hero (as of the day after he was elected) must tear you up inside. You have always displayed envy of those who have achieved or just are everything you haven't and aren't, but with a kindered spirit in t you have only gotten worse. You need to know these things you project in here daily. Your game is more than obvious, as are those of your comrades, the aggrieved and vengeful.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ooze hate, envy and a vindictive nature brought on by your feeling of aggrievement, your victimhood. The thought of Obama, just his appearance, irks you so badly. Then the thought of him roasting your new found hero (as of the day after he was elected) must tear you up inside. You have always displayed envy of those who have achieved or just are everything you haven't and aren't, but with a kindered spirit in t you have only gotten worse. You need to know these things you project in here daily. Your game is more than obvious, as are those of your comrades, the aggrieved and vengeful.


I guess the deep breath didnt work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ooze hate, envy and a vindictive nature brought on by your feeling of aggrievement, your victimhood. The thought of Obama, just his appearance, irks you so badly. Then the thought of him roasting your new found hero (as of the day after he was elected) must tear you up inside. You have always displayed envy of those who have achieved or just are everything you haven't and aren't, but with a kindered spirit in t you have only gotten worse. You need to know these things you project in here daily. Your game is more than obvious, as are those of your comrades, the aggrieved and vengeful.


That might have sounded good in that empty head of yours, but not so good on paper.
Are you on the rag today?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ooze hate, envy and a vindictive nature brought on by your feeling of aggrievement, your victimhood. The thought of Obama, just his appearance, irks you so badly. Then the thought of him roasting your new found hero (as of the day after he was elected) must tear you up inside. You have always displayed envy of those who have achieved or just are everything you haven't and aren't, but with a kindered spirit in t you have only gotten worse. You need to know these things you project in here daily. Your game is more than obvious, as are those of your comrades, the aggrieved and vengeful.


Yawn


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Anybody else notice how much whiskers loves the word "ooze"?
He just oozes it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anybody else notice how much whiskers loves the word "ooze"?
> He just oozes it.


Oozma Kappa

https://pixar.fandom.com/wiki/Oozma_Kappa?file=OK_fraternity.jpg


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That might have sounded good in that empty head of yours, but not so good on paper.
> Are you on the rag today?


He’s been a lot more emotional lately.  He’s trying so hard.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ooze hate, envy and a vindictive nature brought on by your feeling of aggrievement, your victimhood. The thought of Obama, just his appearance, irks you so badly. Then the thought of him roasting your new found hero (as of the day after he was elected) must tear you up inside. You have always displayed envy of those who have achieved or just are everything you haven't and aren't, but with a kindered spirit in t you have only gotten worse. You need to know these things you project in here daily. Your game is more than obvious, as are those of your comrades, the aggrieved and vengeful.



*Your neighbor wrote that post for you, it's above your intellectual pay grade.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s been a lot more emotional lately.  He’s trying so hard.


He's using his Thesaurus again..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That might have sounded good in that empty head of yours, but not so good on paper.
> Are you on the rag today?


Daffy copied it...he's not capable of such rhetoric.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling how that's what it all comes down to with you, the spitefully aggrieved.


November 2016.......


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> November 2016.......


Didn't you say you weren't a t supporter?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't you say you weren't a t supporter?



I don't support Trump anymore than I supported Obama. Didn't vote for either and never would. 

What does that have to do with the date Daffy went off the deep end and hasn't returned? The "spitefully aggrieved"....


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't support Trump anymore than I supported Obama. Didn't vote for either and never would.
> 
> What does that have to do with the date Daffy went off the deep end and hasn't returned? The "spitefully aggrieved"....


We're still waiting for you to show us the posts where you criticized t.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't you say you weren't a t supporter?


Again...you just don't learn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't support Trump anymore than I supported Obama. Didn't vote for either and never would.
> 
> What does that have to do with the date Daffy went off the deep end and hasn't returned? The "spitefully aggrieved"....


Yeah, you held them both to the same standard, not. You are an amazingly tone deaf hypocrite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't you say you weren't a t supporter?


He'll come around.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> We're still waiting for you to show us the posts where you criticized t.


He's called him everything from a buffoon to an imbecile.
I know. I keep track.
I do think he likes him better than Obama and Hitlery, tho.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's called him everything from a buffoon to an imbecile.
> I know. I keep track.
> I do think he likes him better than Obama and Hitlery, tho.


You sure do hate America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure do hate America.


On the contrary,
I love this country at least "a hundred million to one" compared to you.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> On the contrary,
> I love this country at least "a hundred million to one" compared to you.


As you have demonstrated many times in the forum, you "love" some country that only exists in your head.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> On the contrary,
> I love this country at least "a hundred million to one" compared to you.


If you support t you are either as naive as a new born or you hate America, take your pick.

Most criminal admin ever.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Father and son tag team.
Should i be flattered?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Father and son tag team.
> Should i be flattered?


Nah.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you support t you are either as naive as a new born or you hate America, take your pick.
> 
> Most criminal admin ever.


How did you people nominate such a shitty candidate?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did you people nominate such a shitty candidate?


Yet you ignore the criminal intent of this admin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you ignore the criminal intent of this admin.


Is he intentionally standing by while the Fed creates billions in counterfeit money each month?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is he intentionally standing by while the Fed creates billions in counterfeit money each month?


Get a clue dumbass.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you support t you are either as naive as a new born or you hate America, take your pick.
> 
> *Most criminal admin ever **.


*** *To make the above accusation you first need proof...otherwise *
*it's just more Rodent shit being posted on a Forum....*
*Where's the Crimes..?*
*Where's the Proof ...?*

*What I have witnessed from the Lemming Left and their ardent followers*
*is a complete lack of rationality and the amazing ability to ignore the*
*TRUTH even when it is right there for ALL to see...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a clue dumbass.


Okay. Lol!


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Father and son tag team.
> Should i be flattered?


The truth has only one story.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The truth has only one story.


*Spoken by the Forum LIAR....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The truth has only one story.


Oh please. You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The truth has only one story.


Except if Mueller’s involved.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 4, 2019)

https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/06/03/colorado-snowpack-is-539-above-normal/

And Mammoth will stay open until August...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, you held them both to the same standard, not. You are an amazingly tone deaf hypocrite.


They are both narcissistic blowhards from opposite ends of the spectrum.
Obama was good with drones and killing terrorists...printing money and trying to convince all of us that 1.5 to 2.5% economic growth was the new norm.
Trump is good with federal judges and economic growth above the new norm...needs to shut up & stop tweeting. (Daffy should consider doing the same)
Would not vote for either one of them and if that makes me a done deaf hypocrite, you obviously are clueless as to what hypocritical is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> They are both narcissistic blowhards from opposite ends of the spectrum.
> Obama was good with drones and killing terrorists...printing money and trying to convince all of us that 1.5 to 2.5% economic growth was the new norm.
> Trump is good with federal judges and economic growth above the new norm...needs to shut up & stop tweeting. (Daffy should consider doing the same)
> Would not vote for either one of them and if that makes me a done deaf hypocrite, you obviously are clueless as to what hypocritical is.


When you only spit at one and constantly commended the other what would you call that?


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you only spit at one and constantly commended the other what would you call that?


*A " Rodent " response....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you only spit at one and constantly commended the other what would you call that?


Show me the posts that prove what you claim....take your time you delusional piece of shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Show me the posts that prove what you claim....take your time you delusional piece of shit.


Its ok, LE.
I like President Trump enough for the both of us.
I'll cover for ya.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2019)

Speaking of climate change...thinking about Tahoe and skiing for the weekend.....


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of climate change...thinking about Tahoe and skiing for the weekend.....


Take your rock skis --

https://www.skiheavenly.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/mountain-cams.aspx

Or you could try Mammoth --

"All lift operations are suspended for the remainder of the day due to lightning."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of climate change...thinking about Tahoe and skiing for the weekend.....


Do aggrieved, always claiming to be the victim, grumpy old curmudgeons like you ski, or do any physical activity beyond whinni? I bet you are a beauty in a crowd! LOL!!!


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do aggrieved, always claiming to be the victim, grumpy old curmudgeons like you ski, or do any physical activity beyond whinni? I bet you are a beauty in a crowd! LOL!!!


*Rodent.....you really need a woman...*
*You've some serious pent up " Tension " issues....*

*No Rodent you can't have Melania.....hey I hear *
*Grace Hightower is single and psycho ....*
*Might fit your bill of goods....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2019)

Climate Oops: National Park Begins Subtle Removal of “Gone by 2020” Signs After Glaciers Just Keep Not Being Gone

Posted at 6:11 pm on June 06, 2019 by Kira Davis

_ 


The climate change lobby has been assuring us for years – decades, really – that we are all on the brink of certain death because of global warming or cooling or climate change or whatever the term du jour is at the time. In the ’80s actor Ted Danson campaigned against global cooling, saying we had 20 years to shift course or succumb to the new ice age. Al Gore told us the inconvenient truth of our impending death way back in 2006. In California, former Governor Jerry Brown told his residents that the summer fire season was only going to get worse and worse thanks to global warming. And of course who can forget Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’ constant, dire warnings that we only have a mere dozen years left on this planet?





Glacier National Park in M0ntana has been warning about the coming apocalypse by posting signs around the park that say “Gone by 2020”, referring to fears that the glaciers were receding more rapidly than normal and would eventually melt completely, leading to other natural disasters.

However, nature has a way of surprising us. In recent years the glaciers have actually begun expanding again, and park officials have been subtly removing the grim signage and language from their brochures, say visitors from Lysander Spooner University who regularly visit the park.

Officials at Glacier National Park (GNP) have begun quietly removing and altering signs and government literature which told visitors that the Park’s glaciers were all expected to disappear by either 2020 or 2030.
In recent years the National Park Service prominently featured brochures, signs and films which boldly proclaimed that all glaciers at GNP were melting away rapidly. But now officials at GNP seem to be scrambling to hide or replace their previous hysterical claims while avoiding any notice to the public that the claims were inaccurate. Teams from Lysander Spooner University visiting the Park each September have noted that GNP’s most famous glaciers such as the Grinnell Glacier and the Jackson Glacier appear to have been growing—not shrinking—since about 2010. (The Jackson Glacier—easily seen from the Going-To-The-Sun Highway—may have grown as much as 25% or more over the past decade.)

Visitor Roger Roots detailed the changes, noting that they hadn’t completely scrapped the signage but rather subtly changed the language from saying the glaciers would disappear by 2020 to saying they would be gone in “future generations”.

Independent blog Wattsupwiththat.com claims that national parks often use deceptive marketing to make it appear as though certain areas of the park are deteriorating due to climate change, but it isn’t always necessarily true.





Almost everywhere, the Park’s specific claims of impending glacier disappearance have been replaced with more nuanced messaging indicating that everyone agrees that the glaciers are melting. Some signs indicate that glacial melt is “accelerating.”
A common trick used by the National Park Service at GNP is to display old black-and-white photos of glaciers from bygone years (say, “1922”) next to photos of the same glaciers taken in more recent years showing the glaciers much diminished (say, “2006”). Anyone familiar with glaciers in the northern Rockies knows that glaciers tend to grow for nine months each winter and melt for three months each summer. Thus, such photo displays without precise calendar dates may be highly deceptive.

Last year the Park Service quietly removed its two large steel trash cans at the Many Glacier Hotel which depicted “before and after” engravings of the Grinnell Glacier in 1910 and 2009. The steel carvings indicated that the Glacier had shrunk significantly between the two dates. But a viral video published on Wattsupwiththat.com showed that the Grinnell Glacier appears to be slightly larger than in 2009.

The ‘gone by 2020’ claims were repeated in the New York Times, National Geographic, and other international news sources. But no mainstream news outlet has done any meaningful reporting regarding the apparent stabilization and recovery of the glaciers in GNP over the past decade. Even local Montana news sources such as The Missoulian, Billings Gazette and Bozeman Daily Chronicle have remained utterly silent regarding this story.

Perhaps the lesson here is that while we should always be good and grateful stewards of our environment, we are really very small compared to nature. We have very little control over our planet and certainly not enough to be rolling back the rights of freedoms of individuals to “fix” a problem that we don’t even really understand.

_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate Oops: National Park Begins Subtle Removal of “Gone by 2020” Signs After Glaciers Just Keep Not Being Gone
> 
> Posted at 6:11 pm on June 06, 2019 by Kira Davis
> 
> ...


Climate Nutters never get tired of being wrong.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Climate Nutters never get tired of being wrong.


Izzy quoting loser quoting redstate quoting wattsup - a fourfecta!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy quoting loser quoting redstate quoting wattsup - a fourfecta!


You malthusians have been wrong since.....Malthus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Take your rock skis --
> 
> https://www.skiheavenly.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/mountain-cams.aspx
> 
> ...


Squaw Valley is open until July 7th...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do aggrieved, always claiming to be the victim, grumpy old curmudgeons like you ski, or do any physical activity beyond whinni? I bet you are a beauty in a crowd! LOL!!!


What are you babbling about?  Please repost anything I've ever posted claiming to a victim of...take your time you psyco babbling turd.
The only thing I maybe a victim of is your unrelenting projecting and lies.
You gonna be a Squaw this weekend or you just gonna sit there mumbling with your head up your ass?


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Squaw Valley is open until July 7th...


And Mammoth says they want to be open into August.  That hasn't happened since 2017.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> And Mammoth says they want to be open into August.  That hasn't happened since 2017.


But global warming...


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> But global warming...


OK, I'll hold your hand.  Try not to get lost.

Warmer oceans mean more moisture in the atmosphere.  More moisture in the atmosphere means more precipitation in the mountains, in patterns that are hard to predict from year to year.  More precipitation in Sierra Nevada means more snow in the winter, which means it takes longer to melt out.  Some resorts milk the last dollar out of die-hard skiers by putting on a drinking party in July.  It appears from your content that they are now marketing to climate change deniers as well.

From Squaw's webpage, it appears that they will have the tram open and maybe two chairs up high.  For that they are charging $79, the discount price if bought online (cheaper if you are a senior like me).  "_*Online only. Save when you purchase in advance. Don't delay. There's limited quantity!"

https://squawalpine.com/skiing-riding/weather-conditions-webcams/lake-tahoe-webcams_

Take your rock skis.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy quoting loser quoting redstate quoting wattsup - a fourfecta!


*Ahhhh.....the Lying Loser who steals Golf Balls from his neighborhood Golf Course*
*and posts Photos of his " Booty "on this very Forum...engaged in Forum transactions *
*of the stolen Golf Balls with a Forum Poster named " RatPatrol " aka " Husker Du "...*
*Bragged about supporting the Past Disgraced Mayor of San Diego ( Filthy Filner ), then*
*denied he ever supported him....Had a very disgusting posting habit on a couple of previous*
*versions of this Forum....Has a DOCUMENTED and VERIFIED history up to and thru *
*this very Forum of Lying his ass off when caught posting falsehoods that fit his whims of the*
*day....Now is trying to be the " MORAL AUTHORITY " on this Forum....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> OK, I'll hold your hand.  Try not to get lost.
> 
> Warmer oceans mean more moisture in the atmosphere.  More moisture in the atmosphere means more precipitation in the mountains, in patterns that are hard to predict from year to year.  More precipitation in Sierra Nevada means more snow in the winter, which means it takes longer to melt out.  Some resorts milk the last dollar out of die-hard skiers by putting on a drinking party in July.  It appears from your content that they are now marketing to climate change deniers as well.
> 
> ...


Ummm... in order for it to snow you need it to be cold. 

Go take a nap.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> OK, I'll hold your hand.  Try not to get lost.
> 
> Warmer oceans mean more moisture in the atmosphere.  More moisture in the atmosphere means more precipitation in the mountains, in patterns that are hard to predict from year to year.  More precipitation in Sierra Nevada means more snow in the winter, which means it takes longer to melt out.  Some resorts milk the last dollar out of die-hard skiers by putting on a drinking party in July.  It appears from your content that they are now marketing to climate change deniers as well.
> 
> ...



*Ahhhhh.....shaauuuddhhuuup..!*


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummm... in order for it to snow you need it to be cold.
> 
> Go take a nap.


I failed.  You got lost.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I failed.


Maybe try taking a longer nap. Then again, maybe try understanding how weather works first, then go take another nap.

Enjoy the pic from today at Mammoth.

And you always fail...


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe try taking a longer nap. Then again, maybe try understanding how weather works first, then go take another nap.
> 
> Enjoy the pic from today at Mammoth.
> 
> And you always fail...


As I said, and you cut - You got lost.  Weather ain't climate.

Here's another picture from Mammoth today - a couple of months ago those chalets on the left wee drifted over with snow.  We stayed in one of them late 80's - I skied down the roof into the parking lot on my way to the lifts.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> As I said, and you cut - You got lost.  Weather ain't climate.
> 
> Here's another picture from Mammoth today - a couple of months ago those chalets on the left wee drifted over with snow.  We stayed in one of them late 80's - I skied down the roof into the parking lot on my way to the lifts.


You truly are cluless. And what is "wee drifted" ?
Does that have to do with your urinal fetish?


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You truly are cluless. And what is "wee drifted" ?
> Does that have to do with your urinal fetish?


Maybe you should look up the meaning of fetish.   I'm not the one who keeps bringing up urinals.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe you should look up the meaning of fetish.   I'm not the one who keeps bringing up urinals.


Nice try Sunshine... now go take your nap Urinal Man.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try Sunshine... now go take your nap
> 
> Signed -- Urinal Man.


There.  I fixed it for you.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> But global warming...


The ultimate dumb statement about global warming. “But gee, there’s snow late in the season!”
This is why Trump is president. People are stupid.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> This is why Trump is president. People are stupid.


Deplorable too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The ultimate dumb statement about global warming. “But gee, there’s snow late in the season!”
> This is why Trump is president. People are stupid.


That and the arrogance of the self proclaimed Democrat elite...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> There.  I fixed it for you.


You fixed what? Your urinal fetish? I doubt that..

Does your wife know about your issues? Compulsive liar and pervert...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The ultimate dumb statement about global warming. “But gee, there’s snow late in the season!”
> This is why Trump is president. People are stupid.


As compared to " wow it's hot outside! Must be global warming!" Lol!!! 

Thanks for taking up the mantle of forum clown from E...


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You fixed what? Your urinal fetish? I doubt that..
> 
> Does your wife know about your issues? Compulsive liar and pervert...


It appears have abandoned your arguments about climate and reverted to your usual lies and insults.

Didn't take long this time, did it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The ultimate dumb statement about global warming. “But gee, there’s snow late in the season!”
> This is why Trump is president. People are stupid.


Idiocracy come to life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Deplorable too.


We may never elect a woman to be president, they can be too brutally honest.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe you should look up the meaning of fetish.   I'm not the one who keeps bringing up urinals.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Idiocracy come to life.


*Rodent = Idiocy for Life*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears have abandoned your arguments about climate and reverted to your usual lies and insults.
> 
> Didn't take long this time, did it?


Grammar much...

I didn't know it was this easy to get into your head but I don't want to stay there too long. All your urinal thoughts are creeping me out...

You're the guy who posted that the weather has nothing to do with the climate. Why would I want to debate you on that when you're doing such a good job of making yourself look like the forum idiot again...


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Grammar much...
> 
> I didn't know it was this easy to get into your head but I don't want to stay there too long. All your urinal thoughts are creeping me out...
> 
> You're the guy who posted that the weather has nothing to do with the climate. Why would I want to debate you on that when you're doing such a good job of making yourself look like the forum idiot again...


I see the fetish is still active in your head.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I see the fetish is still active in your head.


Keep trying Sunshine... maybe one day you'll get into therapy for your issues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2019)

Seems t doesn't want state department report calling man made climate change "catastrophic" to see the light of day? Imagine that.

 . . . what a snowflake he is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t doesn't want state department report calling man made climate change "catastrophic" to see the light of day? Imagine that.
> 
> . . . what a snowflake he is.


11.3 more years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t doesn't want state department report calling man made climate change "catastrophic" to see the light of day? Imagine that.
> 
> 
> . . . what a snowflake he is.


 Huspola’s snippets


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 11.3 more years.


Democrats are falling in line behind AOC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Democrats are falling in line behind AOC.


Sheep driver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Democrats are falling in line behind AOC.


Irony, of course, its what you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sheep driver.


Don’t say sheep in front of husker and dad-e.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2019)

12.3 more years.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

*What...?*
*Oh Shit...Not those two again....Run ...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 12.3 more years.


You can't run away from the future.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't run away from the future.


Closing in on 11 years left.
Buck up, butter cup.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't run away from the future.


Don’t confuse the future with the past Huspola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

President Donald Trump is scaling back sweeping Obama-era curbs on greenhouse gas emissions from power plants burning coal, his biggest step yet to fulfill his campaign promise to stop a “war” on the fossil fuel.Yet the Environmental Protection Agency’s rewrite of the Clean Power Plan, unveiled Wednesday in Washington, will do little to halt a nationwide shift away from coal and toward cheaper electricity generated by the wind, the sun and natural gas.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trumps-biggest-move-end-war-215826597.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump is scaling back sweeping Obama-era curbs on greenhouse gas emissions from power plants burning coal, his biggest step yet to fulfill his campaign promise to stop a “war” on the fossil fuel.Yet the Environmental Protection Agency’s rewrite of the Clean Power Plan, unveiled Wednesday in Washington, will do little to halt a nationwide shift away from coal and toward cheaper electricity generated by the wind, the sun and natural gas.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trumps-biggest-move-end-war-215826597.html


What a yahoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

*AOC Blames Oil Refinery Explosion on ‘Climate Change’*



_





Anna Moneymaker/Getty Images
THOMAS D. WILLIAMS, PH.D. 22 Jun 2019 
*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez said Friday night that an explosion at a Philadelphia oil refinery was due to climate change, arguing that the incident underscores the urgency of her Green New Deal.*

A vat of butane ignited and eventually exploded around 4:00 AM Friday at the Philadelphia Energy Solutions Refining Complex, followed by a series of smaller explosions as the fire worked its way through a mass of pipes carrying fuel across the complex.















_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AOC Blames Oil Refinery Explosion on ‘Climate Change’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's done better than you in life (that's not saying much), you jealous?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's done better than you in life (that's not saying much), you jealous?


It's a Breitbart article, so the content matches neither the headline nor the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

espola said:


> It's a Breitbart article, so the content matches neither the headline nor the truth.


Like always.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's done better than you in life (that's not saying much), you jealous?


*I think YOU are jealous, because you are not smart enough to understand*
*her type.....no you are not Rodent....you'd fawn all over her.*
*She was smart enough to clean up a majority of " her "*
*Social Media....*
*She's not smart enough to keep her trap shut.....*

*She was a bartender that made a bundle of " Tips "...*
*Oh Yeah ...." Tips " ...Wink Wink...!*
*When someone like the Idiot " AOC " complains that*
*she is not making enough money as a Congress person*
*and references her old job....we all know how and what *
*was involved in...in her " Job "....*
*I've seen her type a billion times....*
*She'll lie to YOU straight faced to further a productive conversation.... *
*She'll lie ABOUT YOU if it helps her advance up the ladder financially....*
*She'll lie WITH YOU if it helps her advance up the ladder financially or otherwise ....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's done better than you in life (that's not saying much), you jealous?


I told her not to tell you things about my personal life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump is scaling back sweeping Obama-era curbs on greenhouse gas emissions from power plants burning coal, his biggest step yet to fulfill his campaign promise to stop a “war” on the fossil fuel.Yet the Environmental Protection Agency’s rewrite of the Clean Power Plan, unveiled Wednesday in Washington, will do little to halt a nationwide shift away from coal and toward cheaper electricity generated by the wind, the sun and natural gas.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trumps-biggest-move-end-war-215826597.html


“It won’t necessarily be the saving grace for coal,” but “this regulation gives coal a fighting chance,” said Nick Loris, an economist with the Heritage Foundation. The EPA is following the rule of law and removing “government-imposed barriers that will lead to increased innovation, competition and efficiency that will ultimately drive down pollution.”

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trumps-biggest-move-end-war-215826597.html

Huspola like his father doesnʻt read through what he links.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “It won’t necessarily be the saving grace for coal,” but “this regulation gives coal a fighting chance,” said Nick Loris, an economist with the Heritage Foundation. The EPA is following the rule of law and removing “government-imposed barriers that will lead to increased innovation, competition and efficiency that will ultimately drive down pollution.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trumps-biggest-move-end-war-215826597.html
> 
> Huspola like his father doesnʻt read through what he links.


The Heritage Foundation is well-known for their expertise in pollution.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> The Heritage Foundation is well-known for their expertise in propaganda.


Just saying . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> The Heritage Foundation is well-known for their expertise in pollution.


So is Malthus and Ehrlich.  Just sayin’.....


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just saying . . .


*As usual...no thought goes into your remarks.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *As usual...no thought goes into your remarks.*


Just a parrot he is.


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “It won’t necessarily be the saving grace for coal,” but “this regulation gives coal a fighting chance,” said Nick Loris, an economist with the Heritage Foundation. The EPA is following the rule of law and removing “government-imposed barriers that will lead to increased innovation, competition and efficiency that will ultimately drive down pollution.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trumps-biggest-move-end-war-215826597.html
> 
> Huspola like his father doesnʻt read through what he links.


Looks like clean coal failed  despite all the incentives. But the idiots like to look backwards.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Looks like clean coal failed  despite all the incentives. But the idiots like to look backwards.


Human flourishing happened despite the global use of coal.  But the idiots like arguing against their own existence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Human flourishing happened despite the global use of coal.  But the idiots like arguing against their own existence.


Was that suppose to make sense?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that suppose to make sense?


Q.E.D.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Human flourishing happened despite the global use of coal.  But the idiots like arguing against their own existence.


Human flourishing happened despite the global use of slavery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Human flourishing happened despite the global use of slavery.


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

Under slavery, slaves are either sold as a whole, as "capital," or are rented out to other
masters. In short, slave labor has a unit, or rental, price as well as a capital value.— Rothbard


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Human flourishing happened despite the global use of slavery.


 From the point of view of capitalization, there is no fundamental distinction between land and produced means of production. In fact, Fetter might have pointed out that under slavery, where laborers are owned, they, too, become capitalized, and the present price of slaves becomes the capitalized value of expected future earnings (or "rents") of slaves, discounted by the social rate of time preference. But the fact that slaves, too, can be capitalized does not justify obliterating for other purposes any and all distinctions between slaves and capital goods.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Human flourishing happened despite the global use of coal.  But the idiots like arguing against their own existence.


And slaves built the pyramids and gave us a textile industry, genius.
You did recognize that you were an "idiot" to whom I was referring, though, so there's that.


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> From the point of view of capitalization, there is no fundamental distinction between land and produced means of production. In fact, Fetter might have pointed out that under slavery, where laborers are owned, they, too, become capitalized, and the present price of slaves becomes the capitalized value of expected future earnings (or "rents") of slaves, discounted by the social rate of time preference. But the fact that slaves, too, can be capitalized does not justify obliterating for other purposes any and all distinctions between slaves and capital goods.


"produced means of production?" Care to translate, Mr. Economics?
You remain so dumb about all financial and economic matters.
Back when I didn't make any money, so I made what you probably make, like when I was in my 20s, I used to read up on economic texts too! But I understood them much better than you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2019)

messy said:


> "produced means of production?" Care to translate, Mr. Economics?
> You remain so dumb about all financial and economic matters.
> Back when I didn't make any money, so I made what you probably make, like when I was in my 20s, I used to read up on economic texts too! But I understood them much better than you.


diz cuts and pastes without citation hoping his little pals will ohh and ahh.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> diz cuts and pastes without citation hoping his little pals will ohh and ahh.


*When's the last time you posted independent thought that stimulates *
* either side of a humans cerebral hemispheres.....You parrot others thought*
*patterns and idea prints to the extent of clear cut plagiarism...*

*The information BI posts does NOT need to be documented as if it was a*
*High School " English " essay. Quoting collegiate level rhetoric will only*
*jam up a multitude of your synaptic regions and I would not want to be*
*party to the further demise of what's left of your " Grey " matter....*

*So give it a break " Rodent "....just repeat this simple phrase*
*three times daily :*

*" I am fully aware I support an Evil Criminal Political Party "*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

messy said:


> And slaves built the pyramids and gave us a textile industry, genius.
> You did recognize that you were an "idiot" to whom I was referring, though, so there's that.


Messpola idioms.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

messy said:


> "produced means of production?" Care to translate, Mr. Economics?
> You remain so dumb about all financial and economic matters.
> Back when I didn't make any money, so I made what you probably make, like when I was in my 20s, I used to read up on economic texts too! But I understood them much better than you.


Was the translation already given not comprehendible? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> diz cuts and pastes without citation hoping his little pals will ohh and ahh.


Oh sorry.  That was Rothbard again, talking about Fetters.  Oooooooh Aaaaaaaahhh


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Was the translation already given not comprehendible? Lol!


No, it wasn't. I'm asking you what the phrase "produced means of production" means. Can't answer? I didn't think so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2019)

messy said:


> No, it wasn't. I'm asking you what the phrase "produced means of production" means. Can't answer? I didn't think so.


You normally donʻt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

*U.N. Chief Sees Climate Doom Everywhere: ‘Floods, Drought, Heatwaves, Wildfires and Super Storms’*





BEN STANSALL/AFP/Getty 
SIMON KENT30 Jun 20192,577
2:54
*U.N. chief Antonio Guterres warned Sunday climate-related devastation is striking the planet on a weekly basis and global action must be undertaken immediately with U.N. agencies in the lead or else the earth is doomed.*

“We are here because the world is facing a grave climate emergency,” Guterres told a two-day Abu Dhabi climate meeting ahead of a Climate Action Summit in New York in September.

“Climate disruption is happening now… It is progressing even faster than the world’s top scientists have predicted,” the UN secretary general said. “It is outpacing our efforts to address it. Climate change is running faster than we are.

“Every week brings new climate-related devastation… floods, drought, heatwaves, wildfires and super storms.”

Guterres warned the situation would only deteriorate unless “we act now with ambition and urgency”, and called for greater carbon taxes, an end to building power plants and a change in the way the world does business.

The U.N. chief held out hope in the Paris Agreement to force nations to accede to climate action as directed.


António Guterres

✔@antonioguterres
https://twitter.com/antonioguterres/status/1145284177643954177

The climate emergency is evolving faster than predicted. We must accelerate our response, with ambition and urgency. This is the battle for our lives. And it’s a battle we can and must win. https://bit.ly/2YjePRm  #ClimateAction


1,626
3:53 AM - Jun 30, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

*Secretary-General's remarks to Climate Summit Preparatory Meeting*
Your Highness, excellencies, ladies and gentlemen,   I am very pleased to join you today.   I want to thank the leadership and people of the United Arab Emirates for hosting this important meeting,

un.org

1,152 people are talking about this





“But we know that even if the promises of Paris are fully met, we still face at least a three-degree temperature rise by the end of the century — a catastrophe for life as we know it,” Guterres said.

This is not the first warning of impending global climate catastrophe issued by the U.N.

Last year the global body called for a climate treaty “on steroids” – stronger, more all-encompassing and more legally binding than the ailing Paris accord.

That came after U.S. President Donald Trump announced in June 2017 the United States would withdraw from the agreement because of the harm it would cause to the economy. 

Trump said the U.S. would immediately “cease all implementation of the non-binding Paris Accord and the draconian financial and economic burdens the agreement imposes on our country.”

Complying with the agreement could have cost the U.S. “as much as 2.7 million lost jobs by 2025 according to the National Economic Research Associates,” Trump said. “This includes 440,000 fewer manufacturing jobs.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

JULY 2, 2019
*‘Climate Change’ turns on a dime*
By Thomas Lifson
The apocalyptic religion that blames humanity for the weather and claims we are doomed is based on “science” to the same extent that the “scientific socialism” of the USSR was. Shamelessly, the religious zealots can turn on a dime and claim that opposite phenomena, separated only by a year, are both the responsibility of their ultimate boogeyman.

Jack Hellner emails an example. Last year, climate change was killing off bees, as Brooks Hays of UPI reported:

Over the last half-decade, nearly a third of the North American bee population has disappeared. New research suggests in some parts of the United States, climate change could be the reason bee populations continue to shrink.

But yesterday, it is causing bee populations (the nastiest kind of bees – wasps) to explode  Ed Maza wrote in the Huffington Post:

*Now Wasps Are Forming Massive 'Super Nests' Because Life Just Isn't Scary Enough*
Wasps are forming massive “super nests,” with thousands of insects ready to sting, according to agricultural experts in Alabama. 

The Alabama Cooperative Extension System warned of nests the size of a Volkswagen Beetle, with as many as 15,000 wasps inside ― up to four times the size of normal nest. 

These super nests can be attached to cars, inside garages and sheds, in or on the ground, or on homes. (snip)

In most years, the winter freeze kills off many colonies.

But that doesn’t always happen ― and when a colony survives the winter, a super nest can form.

“The queens are the only ones who have an antifreeze compound in their blood,” Charles Ray, an entomologist with the Alabama Cooperative Extension System, told The New York Times.

He said climate change is one reason for the survival of so many colonies:

So normally, a surviving queen will have to start a colony from scratch in the spring. With our climate becoming warmer, there might be multiple surviving queens producing more than 20,000 eggs each.

As Jack points out, 

We have heard that we were going to have no snow because of climate change, but we had record snow because of climate change. 

Humans cause global warming and record cold with polar vortexes

Humans cause droughts and floods. Species are dying because of humans because species never died before. 

It is all BS propaganda to take control of our lives and journalists never ask questions with so much contradictory information.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

JULY 2, 2019
*Man-made climate change reduced US wildfires to lowest levels in 400 years*
By Chriss Street
Congressional testimony demonstrates that man-made intensive livestock grazing since 1879 has reduced the size and intensity of U.S. wildfires to lowest levels since the 1600s. 

In Congressional testimony regarding ‘Natural Disasters in the Wake of Climate Change’ hearings, Dr. Judith Curry, former Chair of Earth and Atmospheric Sciences at Georgia Tech, agreed that “climate variations have been important drivers of wildfire occurrence in ponderosa pine forests across western North America for at least 400 years.” But she demonstrates that human land use associated with “intensive livestock grazing disrupted fuels continuity and fire spread and then active fire suppression maintained the absence of widespread surface fires during most of the 20th century.”

The 2014 ‘National Climate Assessment Report’ claimed that the Southwest would be the most vulnerable U.S. region to CO2 emissions’ generated climate change causing:

“Increased heat, drought, and insect outbreaks, all linked to climate change, have increased wildfires.” Its models predicted a “doubling of burned area in the southern Rockies, and up to a 74% increase in burned area in California” would result in a “conversion of forests to woodland or grassland.”






But rather than the perma-drought reduce mountain snowfalls forecasted by NCAR, California in its 2018-2019 water year reported a record 200 percent of average Sierra snowpack, the second most precipitation for May, and the Department of Water Resources reported river run-off at about 165 percent of average for this time of year.

Directly contradicting NCAR, Dr. Curry demonstrated that for the past 400 years the link between widespread wildfires has been ocean circulation patterns associated with El Niño-Southern Oscillation, the Pacific Decadal Oscillation, and the Atlantic Multidecadal Oscillation influence on temperature and moisture patterns.

In the Southwest, El Niño ocean warming cycles cause increased wet year production of grass and needle litter. These events tend to be followed by La Niña ocean cooling causing dry years associated with “fires synchronized across this region.”

Dr. Curry highlights that climate change advocates are only focused on recent temperature and wildfire records since 1950s. This ignores that U.S. wildfire intensity has consistently trended down during the “era of livestock grazing and fire suppression” that began in about 1879, an era prior to use of coal for electricity and oil for transportation.

Records within the narrow livestock grazing era reveal that cyclical wildfire activity with the most elevated period being from 1916 through to the 1930s. Wildfires stayed uniformly low during the 1950s through 1970s, then became elevated again after 1985.


The 1930s still holds the modern era records for many of the worst U.S. weather disasters. Notable events include the Labor Day Hurricane of 1935 as the strongest landfalling hurricane, the worst drought in 1934, and the largest number of severe heat waves in 1934.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

JULY 2, 2019
*The primal scream of climate change fanatics*
By Bob Weir
In 1968, Stanford University professor Paul Ehrlich wrote The Population Bomb, which became a bestseller. The premise of the book was that worldwide famine was going to destroy humanity. According to the professor, this frightening scenario was scheduled to happen in the 1970s and 1980s, due to overpopulation, as well as other major societal upheavals. Hmmm…sounds as though he was giving mankind about 12 years before Armageddon would occur. Whom does that remind you of? Anyway, his solution was immediate action to limit population growth! We know how well that worked out!

During the 1970s, we entered a period of academic conjecture on a subject that came to be known as global cooling. This theory was based on studies that suggested that a buildup of glaciers was occurring and could cause imminent cooling of the Earth's surface, leading to another Ice Age. Glaciers are made up of fallen snow that, over many years, compresses into large, thickened ice masses. Presently, glaciers occupy about 10 percent of the world's total land area, with most located in polar regions like Antarctica, Greenland, and the Canadian Arctic. Glaciers are remnants from the last Ice Age, when ice covered nearly 32 percent of the land and 30 percent of the oceans. At 10 percent, we're doing well.

As we moved into the 1980s, another climate scare was taking root. Acid rain gave new meaning to the term "the sky is falling." According to the alarmists of that era, there was a form of precipitation that contained an acidic quality with elevated levels of hydrogen ions. They claimed that the acid rain was having harmful effects on plants, aquatic animals, and our infrastructure. Nothing much was said about walking in the rain or drinking rainwater. After a series of studies and the emergence of a new term called the "ozone hole," life went on pretty much the same as always.

...that is, until around the late 1990s, when a new phrase was adopted by the usual suspects who seem to live for the chance to predict disaster in every human encounter with nature. This time, it was global warming that pushed their body temperature up. No, they admitted, the Earth is not cooling; it's warming. The term refers to the emission of greenhouse gases being released by those huge, greedy, and irresponsible companies prospering in the modern industrial economy. This "warming" would, according to the teenage scientific experts carrying signs on college campuses, melt the polar ice caps and flood major cities around the world. Keep in mind that this was only about 20 years after they were convinced that glaciers were growing sufficiently to turn all human and plant life on the planet into icicles. 

When every other catastrophic prediction failed, the chronic complainers needed to find a descriptive term that would cover everything bad in the universe. Voilà! Around 2010, "climate change" burst onto the scene with an evangelical fervor that would capture the imagination of even the most committed infidels. After all, the use of such a comprehensive term for any environmental occurrence would give them cover no matter what happened. Devastating hurricanes in the Caribbean? Climate change! Lower than normal temperatures in Southern states? Climate change is the culprit! Sweltering temperatures in northern states? You wanna guess what caused it? Tsunami in the Philippines? You know it has to be climate change!

The fact that these calamities have occurred since countries began to record weather hundreds of years ago has no effect on those who have been systematically convinced that it all started, coincidentally, just as they approached puberty. Armed with a new and formidable weapon, which appears to demonstrate their inflexible moral authority over "climate change deniers," these fanatics feel compelled to destroy anyone who doesn't kneel before their truculent orthodoxy. You may have gotten a taste of it on social media if you took an opposing position when someone declares that the world will end in about a dozen years. Ruthless attacks will be your reward for daring to have a contrary thought.

This is how the left wing wins its battles in our country today. Rational thought is a loser for leftists. They can score victories only by threats and intimidation. It's a type of primal scream emanating from the angry mob mentality being relentlessly nurtured by a corrupt political system, aided and abetted by a dishonest media determined to hold onto power, even if the country is lost in the effort.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 2, 2019
> *The primal scream of climate change fanatics*
> By Bob Weir
> In 1968, Stanford University professor Paul Ehrlich wrote The Population Bomb, which became a bestseller. The premise of the book was that worldwide famine was going to destroy humanity. According to the professor, this frightening scenario was scheduled to happen in the 1970s and 1980s, due to overpopulation, as well as other major societal upheavals. Hmmm…sounds as though he was giving mankind about 12 years before Armageddon would occur. Whom does that remind you of? Anyway, his solution was immediate action to limit population growth! We know how well that worked out!
> ...


This article seems to imply that acid rain and the depletion of high-altitude ozone were made-up political issues.  They aren't, and they are being addressed by international agreements.

This is pretty funny - "According to the alarmists of that era, there was a form of precipitation that contained an acidic quality with elevated levels of hydrogen ions."  Dude doesn't even know what acid means so he regurgitates a mashup of on-line dictionary definitions.  Here is some old science news on acid rain and its effects from Science - https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2012/06/acid-rain-thing-past

Also - some help for the poor author and the suckers he has on the line concerning ozone depletion --
https://www.epa.gov/ozone-layer-protection/current-state-ozone-layer

And Izzy thinks it's a "Winner".  No further comment necessary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> This article seems to imply that acid rain and the depletion of high-altitude ozone were made-up political issues.  They aren't, and they are being addressed by international agreements.
> 
> This is pretty funny - "According to the alarmists of that era, there was a form of precipitation that contained an acidic quality with elevated levels of hydrogen ions."  Dude doesn't even know what acid means so he regurgitates a mashup of on-line dictionary definitions.  Here is some old science news on acid rain and its effects from Science - https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2012/06/acid-rain-thing-past
> 
> ...


Always climb'n up in the lap of grampa gubment and let'n him point his long boney finger at the rest of us.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Always climb'n up in the lap of grampa gubment and let'n him point his long boney finger at the rest of us.


Poor baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Always climb'n up in the lap of grampa gubment and let'n him point his long boney finger at the rest of us.


I guess you don't believe in reincarnation, an afterlife or the future of mankind, that or you want to hedge your bet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> This article seems to imply that acid rain and the depletion of high-altitude ozone were made-up political issues.  They aren't, and they are being addressed by international agreements.
> 
> This is pretty funny - "According to the alarmists of that era, there was a form of precipitation that contained an acidic quality with elevated levels of hydrogen ions."  Dude doesn't even know what acid means so he regurgitates a mashup of on-line dictionary definitions.  Here is some old science news on acid rain and its effects from Science - https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2012/06/acid-rain-thing-past
> 
> ...


Any time I get you to respond with links youʻve not read itʻs a winner....little fishy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Always climb'n up in the lap of grampa gubment and let'n him point his long boney finger at the rest of us.


Not much reading goes on prior to his post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you don't believe in reincarnation, an afterlife or the future of mankind, that or you want to hedge your bet.


You guess a lot.
(not a guess)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You guess a lot.
> (not a guess)


Why don't you care about your children's future? Do you tell them you side with fossil fuel companies over them?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you care about your children's future? Do you tell them you side with fossil fuel companies over them?


Why dont you care about your children's future? You side with globalist propaganda and big government over them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why dont you care about your children's future? You side with globalist propaganda and big government over them?


Nice try at being dizzy. Your white nationalist talking points fall flat in the face of reality . . . but yes, continue.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try at being dizzy. Your white nationalist talking
> points fall flat in the face of reality . . . but yes, continue.


*Seriously...!*
*You got something specifically against Caucasian People...????*
*and *
*Every time you spout off about " White Nationalism " you're*
*exposing YOUR parties TRUE heritage....You do realize that *
*don't YOU !*

*The Republican Party was/is the inclusive Political Party and*
*has been that way damn near since inception...*

*Your Party YOU support was run on RACISM and a*
*CIVIL WAR was fought in this Country because of the RACISM*
*YOUR Party stood for....*
*After YOUR Party lost the CIVIL WAR they created the KKK to *
*terrorize freed slaves and any individuals/groups that supported*
*them.....*
*The DEMOCRATIC Party YOU Carry water for daily on this Forum*
*is one of the worst Racist Organizations on the face of the Planet !*

*So again....You got something specifically against Caucasian People.....????*
*Or are you an all inclusive RACIST !!!*


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why dont you care about your children's future? You side with globalist propaganda and big government over them?


Coocoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you care about your children's future? Do you tell them you side with fossil fuel companies over them?


Huspolaism


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try at being dizzy. Your white nationalist talking points fall flat in the face of reality . . . but yes, continue.


Reality is your daily consumption of fossil fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Time to put the twins to bed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

JULY 3, 2019
*New York's climate change solution: Harm regular people for no noticeable benefit*
By Gregory Wrightstone
Last week, the New York City Council approved a resolution declaring a climate emergency that it hopes will mobilize efforts to forestall the devastation of purported global warming from greenhouse gas emissions. While entirely symbolic and not even needing presidential hopeful Mayor Bill de Blasio's signature, the council said its action could make America's largest city a global leader "by organizing a transition to renewable energy and climate emergency mobilization effort."

In support of the call for an emergency declaration, the document cited increasing wildfires, droughts, extreme weather, and possible extinction of up to one million species over the next several decades. To prevent such harm, the resolution draws much from the Green New Deal and the Paris Climate Accord, including net zero greenhouse gas emissions, a 100% renewable energy goal, and "climate justice" (whatever that is). The document ends with a call for an "immediate emergency mobilization to restore a safe climate."

If these terrible catastrophes were occurring and we could prevent them, then serious measures would certainly be necessary. However, widely accepted data — from sources other than extremists such as the World Wildlife Fund — reveal inconvenient facts quite dissimilar to the claims of the council.

Contrary to its statements, extreme weather-related deaths have been in long-term and significant decline, falling by 98% over the last 80-plus years. Heat-related deaths are outnumbered by those due to cold by as much as 20:1, meaning that warming would save lives. The United States Drought Monitorshows that the area in drought in this country is at its historic low since data collection began nearly twenty years ago. The allegation of an extinction of one million species would require 25,000 to 30,000 extinctions per year, yet, according to the IUCN Red List, the extinctions numbers have been in significant decline since the early 1900s and have averaged only two per yearsince 1970.

The overarching goal of the resolution is to lower the Earth's temperature by reducing greenhouse gas emissions, primarily carbon dioxide. In order to achieve the proposed reductions, energy costs would necessarily be increased significantly, either through a cap-and-trade system or a direct tax on emissions. Either of these methods would raise costs across the board for all citizens and companies. If the citizens of New York City, or, for that matter, the citizens across the Empire State were to be subjected to the economically crippling increases in costs associated with the energy transformation proposed, should we not know just how much of an effect a reduction in emissions would have on temperature?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

National as security concern.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*You return those STOLEN Golf Balls yet.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 3, 2019
> *New York's climate change solution: Harm regular people for no noticeable benefit*
> By Gregory Wrightstone
> Last week, the New York City Council approved a resolution declaring a climate emergency that it hopes will mobilize efforts to forestall the devastation of purported global warming from greenhouse gas emissions. While entirely symbolic and not even needing presidential hopeful Mayor Bill de Blasio's signature, the council said its action could make America's largest city a global leader "by organizing a transition to renewable energy and climate emergency mobilization effort."
> ...


Iʻm happy to let New York experiment with whatever they want.  Sure Would have been nice to have some extra revenue from Amazon. Thanks alot AOC!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻm happy to let New York experiment with whatever they want.  Sure Would have been nice to have some extra revenue from Amazon. Thanks alot AOC!


Not her money.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2019)

ENVIRONMENTAL POLICY
*Americans Love Their Trash and Hate to Recycle, Report Finds*

Yessenia Funes
Today 11:00am
2.6K
28Save





‘Murica!
Photo: AP
The world has a trash problem, and a new report out Tuesday reminds us just how much Americans contribute. Turns out that while we create the most waste in the world, we’re one of the worst countries at recycling it.

The report—published by Verisk Maplecroft, a global risk analysis group—looks at the waste generation and recycling performance of 194 countries, including China, Australia, and Russia. Every year, we humans produce some 2.1 billion tons of solid waste.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why dont you care about your children's future? You side with globalist propaganda and big government over them?


What planet are you planning your children will live on?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> What planet are you planning your children will live on?


Same one as you. lol.
We got 11 more years...lmao!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Same one as you. lol.
> We got 11 more years...lmao!


You think too small.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Chubb Ltd., the nation’s largest commercial insurance company, announced it will move away from insuring and investing in coal. It becomes the first major U.S. insurance company to take such action, joining more than a dozen European and Australian insurers that have already adopted similar policies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think too small.


11 years goes by quick.
Better build an ark.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 11 years goes by quick.
> Better build an ark.


Are all cult members like you as stupid as you are?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are all cult members like you as stupid as you are?


11 more years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 11 more years.


From the party of predictions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> From the party of predictions.


What happens in 11 years?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Chubb Ltd., the nation’s largest commercial insurance company, announced it will move away from insuring and investing in coal. It becomes the first major U.S. insurance company to take such action, joining more than a dozen European and Australian insurers that have already adopted similar policies.


One that may not follow in divesting from coal is Berkshire Hathaway, which owns a number of insurance companies. In an interview with the Financial Times in April, Warren Buffett said decisions around how to deal with the declining use of coal “overwhelmingly ... has to be a government activity.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happens in 11 years?


We celebrate fossil fuels.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We celebrate fossil fuels.


The end of time is moved forward 12 to 15 more years.
Taxation and regulation is given credit for saving the planet.
True believers still believe.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One that may not follow in divesting from coal is Berkshire Hathaway, which owns a number of insurance companies. In an interview with the Financial Times in April, Warren Buffett said decisions around how to deal with the declining use of coal “overwhelmingly ... has to be a government activity.”


Berkshire Hathaway is not an insurance company. Dummy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Berkshire Hathaway is not an insurance company. Dummy.


My bust, they just own insurance companies.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My bust, they just own insurance companies.


So you’re confused. 
We don’t know about the insurance companies that Buffet owns.
We only know that Chubb is a giant insurance company that’s pulling out of coal investments and insurance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> So you’re confused.
> We don’t know about the insurance companies that Buffet owns.


Reading the article would have helped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reading the article would have helped.


They all must be related.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

https://industrialprogress.com/natural-resources-and-the-environment-by-george-reisman/?fbclid=IwAR2U8Uyfu1QBDrBOD6oCdQTai7XbumI695MXlNKOsgKlhBpGf2opyX_dlN8

The supply of economically useable natural resources expands as man increases his knowledge of nature and his physical power over it. It expands as he advances in science and technology and improves and enlarges his supply of capital equipment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2019)

*11 more years.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happens in 11 years?


11 days.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

*What That Giant Asteroid of Gold Would Really Do to the Economy *
Harvesting Psyche would not cause an economic collapse. If that much gold could cheaply be brought to market it would be a boon, not a bust.
*Wednesday, July 10, 2019*






https://fee.org/articles/what-that-giant-asteroid-of-gold-would-really-do-to-the-economy/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2019)

God works in mysterious ways.

*Miley Cyrus Won't Reproduce Due to Climate Change-Based Concerns*



_





Facebook/CONVERSE
HANNAH BLEAU 11 Jul 2019 
*Pop star turned Planned Parenthood activist Miley Cyrus will not consider having a child due to global warming-related anxiety, vowing not to reproduce until she is confident her offspring can “live on an earth with fish in the water.” (Fact check: fish currently exist in bodies of water all over the planet).*

The “Mother’s Daughter” singer spoke at length to Elle and hit two of her go-to political topics: Feminism and climate change.



























_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

AOC’s chief of staff: We don’t think of the Green New Deal as a climate thing but as a “change the entire economy” thing

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 7:21 pm on July 12, 2019 

This is the same person whose tweet comparing centrist Dems to segregationists because they supported the Senate border funding bill has caused a rift in the House Democratic caucus and forced Pelosi to warn her legislators this week to knock it off with the Twitter potshots. He also co-founded Justice Democrats, the hard-left PAC that’s spoiling to primary Democratic incumbents and alienating AOC’s colleagues in the House in the process. Last month he encouraged his followers to donate to Rep. Henry Cuellar’s primary challenger even though Ocasio-Cortez hadn’t taken a position on that race. “If my chief of staff endorsed a primary challenge without my direction,” said Dem Rep. John Yarmuth, “they wouldn’t be my chief of staff anymore.”





Real livewire, this guy. But his far-left cred is at least as solid as AOC’s is, and he and she seem firmly on the same page in believing that they’re leading a revolution in Washington. It’s unimaginable that she’d fire him. And if she did, it certainly wouldn’t be for a breach of decorum against Cuellar or for too much aggression on behalf of progressivism.

Which probably explains why he felt so comfortable being so candid in front of WaPo’s reporter when discussing his boss’s signature proposal, the Green New Deal. What price is he going to pay for pulling back the curtain on the left’s agenda?

“Thank you again for the kudos you guys offered,” said Ricketts. “We wanted to be pace-setting for the field, and I think we’re there now. … I want to ask you for input … in addition to hearing what you guys are working on.”

[Saikat] Chakrabarti had an unexpected disclosure. *“The interesting thing about the Green New Deal,” he said, “is it wasn’t originally a climate thing at all.” Ricketts greeted this startling notion with an attentive poker face. “Do you guys think of it as a climate thing?” Chakrabarti continued. “Because we really think of it as a how-do-you-change-the-entire-economy thing.”*

This would be like if one of Pelosi’s deputies admitted they’re keen to amnestize illegals not because they want to “bring people out of the shadows” or whatever but because they expect that the population of new Latino voters will mostly vote Democratic. Or that they’re interested in gun control not because they’re concerned about violence but because disarming the population is a necessary precondition to expanding state control. If the right’s most febrile theories about your ulterior motives are actually correct, you don’t _admit that_.







But Chakrabarti does. That’s a key difference between progressives and centrist Dems, maybe. The former will tell you up front what they’re really after. They’re proud of it! The latter will dance around it forever. Chakrabarti would admit flat out, I’m sure, that he’d socialize the entire U.S. health-care system tomorrow if he could. Centrist Democrats would harrumph a bit and tell you that a public option is fine — for now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> God works in mysterious ways.
> 
> *Miley Cyrus Won't Reproduce Due to Climate Change-Based Concerns*
> 
> ...


Only you would care or even be able to dig this kind of pablum up, weak and sad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only you would care or even be able to dig this kind of pablum up, weak and sad.


Aren’t you the ignore queen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

JULY 16, 2019
*A Sophomoric Look at Climate Change*
By Gordon Wysong
My nephew completed freshman year in college, and he was excited to have qualified for the climate science track. With his prowess in algebra on display, he explained simultaneous equations to me. If A+B=9, no one knows the value of A or B. BUT, if you also know that A–B=3, voila! Now you know both values. The first equation is useless without the second, and the second is useless without the first. All you need is the same number of equations as you have variables.

On my nephew's first day of Climate 201, the learned professor whetted his appetite by telling him this elite class would develop a climate change model.

He shared with me his list of variables: CO2 in the atmosphere, H2O in the atmosphere, fluorocarbons in the atmosphere, snow cover in the Northern Hemisphere, forest fire sizes, orbit wobble of the Earth, sunspot activity, core heat loss to the surface, volcanic activity, continental drift, algae growth in the oceans, fossil fuel combustion, shifting of the magnetic north pole location. His imagination was running wild, thinking of the complexity he would resolve in only one semester.

When he turned in the list, and it was compared to others, he found he had missed forty or so other variables. Not to worry: The class now had a compilation that was certain to lead to an answer. They began the remaining work.

For each variable, the class now began to construct an equation, which would quantify each variable's effect on climate. My nephew chose volcanic activity for his first equation and soon realized that he really needed to analyze undersea versus open-air volcanic activity — so he would need two equations, not one!

A fellow student was working on ocean algae population, and he overheard her say she needed to know the ocean temperature, the different species of algae, where they occurred, and whether their population was affected when undersea volcanoes warmed some region of the ocean. He told her his own equations might be useful, if he could complete them.

What to do? My nephew asked the teacher if he could amend the variable list, since he now had several more unknowns, as did his algae classmate. Suddenly, there was a cacophony of voices from throughout the class. Everyone had more variables — fourteen more from the sunspot guy, nine more from the continental drift girl, and eighteen more from the water vapor team...

When the din died down, the teacher looked forlorn; the class had not completed one equation yet now had over 100 variables. Some hemming and hawing led to early dismissal, with the promise of a revised assignment the next day. My nephew was daunted by the task ahead but had great faith in the government-paid environmental expert, who had been so enlightening on the first day of class.




His faith was restored the following morning.

All of the students were attentive as the teacher began to explain how to change the task, which the students had known they would master. First, he told them he had consulted with three of the world's leading climate scientists. The discussion had gone late into the night on three continents, and the problems had been resolved. A consensus was reached on the new assignment, and the students would be tasked in a way that allows us to define the climate for all times. Bright, smiling faces were reminded that these great, anonymous scientists had actually studied the climate for decades and were of one mind. What they had learned would be distilled in the new assignment.

The teacher recounted his mind meld, laying out only sparse details, since the class wasn't entitled to the privileged material he had accessed. It seems that each of his colleagues had used government-funded research to develop an all-encompassing formula. Though the formulas didn't agree with one another, each of these profundities was given great esteem, since no one had found errors in them. (Because of their vital importance, the actual formulas could never be revealed.) Class 201 in climatology would cross that threshold and display their work for the critics. They needed only to reference the confidential assistance from the pillars of the field of climatology. These 19-year-old world-beaters could scarcely contain themselves.

The new assignment was to be much more direct. By reducing the number of variables, fewer equations would be needed, and those could rely on data previously used by great luminaries in their studies.

The class discussion started with new guidelines. First, variables would be limited to just two — sea level and CO2 concentration in the atmosphere. Even though ancient values were not measurable, the acclaimed mentors would reveal the values from the past, since they had been accurately divined from tree rings and ice cores. There would now be a single equation for each, and solving the two simultaneous equations would yield irrefutable proof of climate change caused by fossil fuel usage.

Everyone was giddy — except for that one guy who was taking the course merely for grade inflation potential. He asked questions like "What if the effect of the sun caused climate change?" and "Who caused the climate change that caused the last ice age?" and "What if the Earth has a natural ability to balance these variables?"

Suddenly, the entire class was discombobulated. The instructor, too, was flustered, and he quickly dismissed the class, but he kept the skeptic behind.

The next morning started one student short, and no one cared. This led to a secret corollary to mission success. No one will be allowed to dissent from the consensus. As work began, the instructor suddenly announced that he had been recruited to serve a sabbatical with one of his three consultants. Everyone would get an A in the course; all they need do was assert convincingly that fossil fuels increase CO2 emissions and cause global warming. Though there would be no published formula, students would be allowed to assert the theory affirmatively, based on confidential formulas they might someday see.

The Sophomoric Formula that would define success in the climatology would wait, but the entire group of students had now reached the same deep understanding as the wise guy classmate: this was an easy A course.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 16, 2019
> *A Sophomoric Look at Climate Change*
> By Gordon Wysong
> My nephew completed freshman year in college, and he was excited to have qualified for the climate science track. With his prowess in algebra on display, he explained simultaneous equations to me. If A+B=9, no one knows the value of A or B. BUT, if you also know that A–B=3, voila! Now you know both values. The first equation is useless without the second, and the second is useless without the first. All you need is the same number of equations as you have variables.
> ...


So it's all just a fantasy?

Here is some reality --

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> So it's all just a fantasy?
> 
> Here is some reality --
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


I wonder why nutters, wanting so badly to be set apart from liberal minded people, always position themselves on the wrong side of just about everything? Science, history, commonsense, American values, religion, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder why nutters, wanting so badly to be set apart from liberal minded people, always position themselves on the wrong side of just about everything? Science, history, commonsense, American values, religion, etc.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/environment/globalwarming/11395516/The-fiddling-with-temperature-data-is-the-biggest-science-scandal-ever.html


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/environment/globalwarming/11395516/The-fiddling-with-temperature-data-is-the-biggest-science-scandal-ever.html


That article that starts with proclaiming "new data" is from 2015.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

https://climatecenter.fsu.edu/does-noaa-adjust-historical-climate-data


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> That article that starts with proclaiming "new data" is from 2015.


It was new in 2015.

Even if temps were never adjusted to cool the past, ( they were, and are) there is no scientific link to what ( if any) percentage of said warming is anthropogenic. (man made)


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was new in 2015.
> 
> Even if temps were never adjusted to cool the past, ( they were, and are) there is no scientific link to what ( if any) percentage of said warming is anthropogenic. (man made)


Denial has always been your strong suit.  I recommend you keep playing it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Denial has always been your strong suit.  I recommend you keep playing it.


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://climatecenter.fsu.edu/does-noaa-adjust-historical-climate-data


That quotes an article from Daily Caller dot com that is even older than the last one you posted.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


q.e.d.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> That quotes an article from Daily Caller dot com that is even older than the last one you posted.


Its old news.
You need to catch up, and I'm just pouring a little info into your sippy cup.

signed, Giver.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its old news.
> You need to catch up, and I'm just pouring a little info into your sippy cup.
> 
> signed, Giver.


If you keep going back you will find the "impending ice age" warnings that you have posted here before.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> If you keep going back you will find the "impending ice age" warnings that you have posted here before.


Get ready because when things start to cool off that'll be the new "scientific consensus".
Probably happen about the same time they determine sunscreen causes cancer.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Get ready because when things start to cool off that'll be the new "scientific consensus".
> Probably happen about the same time they determine sunscreen causes cancer.


2016 was the hottest year (measured both ways) in the GISS temperature records, so isn't it already cooling off?

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Get ready because when things start to cool off that'll be the new "scientific consensus".
> Probably happen about the same time they determine sunscreen causes cancer.


You stick with that OPEC scientists findings . . . kinda like Barrs analysis of the Mueller report.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder why nutters, wanting so badly to be set apart
> from liberal minded people, always position themselves
> on the wrong side of just about everything? Science, history,
> commonsense, American values, religion, etc.


*1. Science*
* 2. History*
*3. Commonsense*
*4. American values *
*5. Religion*


*Any time you wish to discuss those Five Items*
*and get your ass handed to you ....please ask.*

*Just a heads up "Rodent ", it will be a public *
*discussion with Media present....so you might want to *
*start studying if you've got the Huevos to take the *
*challenge...*

*5 min on each topic for an opening statement*
*from both parties.*

*Then it is open questions from the audience *
*of MY choosing...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder why nutters, wanting so badly to be set apart from liberal minded people, always position themselves on the wrong side of just about everything? Science, history, commonsense, American values, religion, etc.


There you go again proving to everyone what an idiot you are...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You stick with that OPEC scientists findings . . . kinda like Barrs analysis of the Mueller report.


T-bagged again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You stick with that OPEC scientists findings . . . kinda like Barrs analysis of the Mueller report.


How much time have you invested in getting to the truth on the AGW debate?
Have you actually done anything but regurgitate the "scientific" consensus?

If you were actually concerned about the possibility, Id think you would have done what I have, and read some books on the subject.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much time have you invested in getting to the truth on the AGW debate?
> Have you actually done anything but regurgitate the "scientific" consensus?
> 
> If you were actually concerned about the possibility, Id think you would have done what I have, and read some books on the subject.


Which ones have you read?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *1. Science*
> * 2. History*
> *3. Commonsense*
> *4. American values *
> ...


Those subjects are what we do in here and you are always on the wrong side in bold letters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Which ones have you read?


I posted some snap shots out of one in the climate thread.
Happy hunting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Which ones have you read?


"err . . . um, all of them"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "err . . . um, all of them"


Truth stings, doesn't it.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I posted some snap shots out of one in the climate thread.
> Happy hunting.


You never gave a satisfactory reason why.  You're up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> You never gave a satisfactory reason why.  You're up.


Im looking at one right now.
I'll give you a clue.

It has a picture of a tree.
A very old tree.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I posted some snap shots out of one in the climate thread.
> Happy hunting.


Yes, yes, and the economic genius has laid out the true path in his economics thread . . . geniuses all of you with nono being the mad scientist, "IT'S ALIVE!" LTFOL
Why hasn't the world adopted your philosophy? The fools, letting a mind like yours go to waste! LOL!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, and the economic genius has laid out the true path in his economics thread . . . geniuses all of you with nono being the mad scientist, "IT'S ALIVE!" LTFOL
> Why hasn't the world adopted your philosophy? The fools, letting a mind like yours go to waste! LOL!


Your incarnations of fictitious beings have no bearing on what is in fact, reality.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im looking at one right now.
> I'll give you a clue.
> 
> It has a picture of a tree.
> A very old tree.


The return of the riddler.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> You never gave a satisfactory reason why.  You're up.


So is Wikipedia a valid source now? You never gave a satisfactory answer. You're up now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> So it's all just a fantasy?
> 
> Here is some reality --
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


NASA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2019)

The Case for Fossil Fuels by Alex Epstien


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Still waiting for the alarmist to stop consuming fossil fuels completely.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So is Wikipedia a valid source now? You never gave a satisfactory answer. You're up now.


I am satisfied with my multiple answers.  Thank you for the opportunity to explore the subject.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Case for Fossil Fuels by Alex Epstien


Have not read it, but have seen some youtube applications.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I am satisfied with my multiple answers.  Thank you for the opportunity to explore the subject.


Wikipedia is not a valid source.
I have changed wikipedia errors myself.
I did so while researching one of my ancestors.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still waiting for the alarmist to stop consuming fossil fuels completely.


Has anyone said they were going to do that?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Case for Fossil Fuels by Alex Epstien


In a single simple citation, you made 2 mistakes.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wikipedia is not a valid source.
> I have changed wikipedia errors myself.
> I did so while researching one of my ancestors.


What was wrong with the article you corrected?  Have you gone back to see how your effort was recorded in the history file attached to that article?

It is interesting that you use your experience in correcting errors in Wikipedia as evidence of its invalidity.  As I have stated many times, it is a good starting point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> What was wrong with the article you corrected?  Have you gone back to see how your effort was recorded in the history file attached to that article?
> 
> It is interesting that you use your experience in correcting errors in Wikipedia as evidence of its invalidity.  As I have stated many times, it is a good starting point.


The changes I made are still there.
Had I not changed them, my assumption is that the wiki "facts" would still be wrong.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The changes I made are still there.
> Had I not changed them, my assumption is that the wiki "facts" would still be wrong.


What was wrong with the article you corrected?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Has anyone said they were going to do that?


Nope.  AOC is speaking for all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> In a single simple citation, you made 2 mistakes.  Keep up the good work.


Wrong


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wrong


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=the+moral+case+for+fossil+fuels&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjrvpBRC0ARIsAFrFuV8Af_L8HOryGQh1BUQWg56L3y9sruLQCp9N0OlYWVDR9wrFSC31GWIaAjVHEALw_wcB&hvadid=241648902410&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9061204&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=5336499111366820208&hvtargid=aud-648254335185:kwd-299536328310&hydadcr=22592_10356144&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_u7megngba_e


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=the+moral+case+for+fossil+fuels&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjrvpBRC0ARIsAFrFuV8Af_L8HOryGQh1BUQWg56L3y9sruLQCp9N0OlYWVDR9wrFSC31GWIaAjVHEALw_wcB&hvadid=241648902410&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9061204&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=5336499111366820208&hvtargid=aud-648254335185:kwd-299536328310&hydadcr=22592_10356144&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_u7megngba_e


I stand corrected.  What else you got?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I am satisfied with my multiple answers.  Thank you for the opportunity to explore the subject.


Proving your ineptness I see...


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Proving your ineptness I see...


Excellent self-analysis.  Please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> What was wrong with the article you corrected?


Apparently the plumber is the self-appointed smartest man in the room. If there was a mistake he knew it right off and it needed correcting! Next he'll cross check Webster's.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently the plumber is the self-appointed smartest man in the room. If there was a mistake he knew it right off and it needed correcting! Next he'll cross check Webster's.


I have made corrections, changes, and additions to some Wikipedia articles myself.  Anyone can do it (which some people claim is a weakness), and all changes are subject to review and arbitration (one of its lesser-known strengths).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5085


Still looking for some fantasy to justify your prejudice?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5085


Obsession exemplified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

JULY 18, 2019
*Global warming fanatics keep missing this elephant in the room*
By Sam Younnokis
Imagine, if you will, that the sun quit radiating energy, completely, for all wavelengths. How long would it take the world to freeze to the point of being uninhabitable at the surface?

Our planet also has a molten core. Imagine that this core cools and solidifies at the same time, so the only sources of heat are anthropogenic. Same question.

I'm not sure how to do the calculations, but I'll defer to anyone who can. My expectation is that the SUVs and coal-burning power plants, and whatever else climate change enthusiasts obsess over, wouldn't slow the rate at which the planet became a frozen chunk of rock and ice, careening on its habitual path as it revolves around the mass of the darkened sun.

Summers are hotter, and winters are cooler. It is easy but inaccurate to blame that on the Earth's elliptical orbit, thinking the climate should cool when the planet is farther from the sun, as Mars is farther away and cooler, while Venus is closer and warmer. But according to this site, that isn't the case. They explain it better than I can, but it has to do with the Earth's axial tilt and the angle at which the hemispheres point toward the sun during the seasons. When you think the summer temps in many places easily reach 90 in the summer, and go below zero in the winter, you see a hundred-degree variation due to geometry over which human beings have no control. The amount of influence alleged for SUVs, etc. is only a couple of degrees. Giving up all our modern conveniences would make not more than a few percentage points of difference. But then, climate concerns were never about the weather anyway. Just another excuse to take from the haves and buy votes from the have-nots.

It is also worth noting that there is no scientific basis whatsoever to presuppose that a natural environment should never change and that if it does, it must be man's fault. Volcanoes erupt, and the airborne ash results in cooler and rainier weather downwind. Yes, the Dust Bowl resulted from human behavior, but it was the exception rather than the rule. I think there are some good reasons for considering how to live with less environmental impact — e.g., use of thorium reactors to provide electricity. Saving the climate is not one of the reasons, as we don't have that much influence on the forces that influence it.

I am glad that human beings lack the technology to control the sun's output. Some idiot would insist that government is the only entity smart enough and wise enough to determine how much the sun should shine. There is such an entity, but it isn't government. It's God.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Still looking for some fantasy to justify your prejudice?


Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!


The concept of AGW , AOC, and 11 years left, boiled down to its essence.

Fella play'n the organ even looks a little like the old commie Bern.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The concept of AGW , AOC, and 11 years left, boiled down to its essence.
> View attachment 5088
> Fella play'n the organ even looks a little like the old commie Bern.


I recognized you.  Who is the musician holding your leash?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I recognized you.  Who is the musician holding your leash?


It’s the racist Bernie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I recognized you.  Who is the musician holding your leash?


Maybe thats his Twitter master.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe thats his Twitter master.


Symbolically, yes, but he has become reticent about revealing his sources lately.  Maybe he is just too embarrassed to admit who is leading him around on a leash now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently the plumber is the self-appointed smartest man in the room. If there was a mistake he knew it right off and it needed correcting! Next he'll cross check Webster's.


Your doppleganger is the self appointed smartest man in the kitchen....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Symbolically, yes, but he has become reticent about revealing his sources lately.  Maybe he is just too embarrassed to admit who is leading him around on a leash now?


You're the leader when it comes to not listing sources...do you really believe AFF is lead around by someone?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're the leader when it comes to not listing sources...do you really believe AFF is lead around by someone?


You don't pay attention well do you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Symbolically, yes, but he has become reticent about revealing his sources lately.  Maybe he is just too embarrassed to admit who is leading him around on a leash now?


Like I said a couple years ago, the way he phrases things and the words he uses comes straight from the Aryan nation playbook . . . like his hero t, they speak the same language.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're the leader when it comes to not listing sources...do you really believe AFF is lead around by someone?


He stopped thinking for himself years ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> He stopped thinking for himself years ago.


He went full troll.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> He stopped thinking for himself years ago.





Hüsker Dü said:


> He went full troll.


My two biggest fans


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My two biggest fans


I worry about anyone who has lost it as bad as you. You may not be a white nationalist, but you sound just like one and that's exactly what they would hope for . . . a nation of unknowing trolls under their control.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

ENVIRONMENT

ANDREW WHEELER, administrator of the Environmental Protection Agency: "From 1970 to 2018, U.S. criteria air pollution fell 74 percent. ... Under your administration, emissions of all the criteria air pollutants continue to decline. For example, the lead and sulfur dioxide have dropped by double-digit percentages over the last two years. Today, we have the cleanest air on record." — remarks Monday.

THE FACTS: Air quality has not improved since Trump took office and air in the U.S. is not the cleanest on record.

Wheeler specifically is incorrect that emissions for all six of the "criteria" air pollutants tracked by EPA have declined during the Trump administration. Of the six, three actually increased in 2017: carbon monoxide, nitrogen dioxide and two measures of particulate matter pollution. The other three, ozone, lead and sulfur dioxide, did decline.

Indeed, after decades of improvement, progress in air quality stalled. Over the last two years the U.S. had more polluted air days than just a few years earlier , according to EPA data analyzed by The AP.

There were 15% more days with unhealthy air in America both last year and the year before than there were on average from 2013 through 2016, the four years when the U.S had its fewest number of those days since at least 1980, when the measurement started.

Records for the fewest air polluted days were set during the Obama administration.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-eco-115951030.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ENVIRONMENT
> 
> ANDREW WHEELER, administrator of the Environmental Protection Agency: "From 1970 to 2018, U.S. criteria air pollution fell 74 percent. ... Under your administration, emissions of all the criteria air pollutants continue to decline. For example, the lead and sulfur dioxide have dropped by double-digit percentages over the last two years. Today, we have the cleanest air on record." — remarks Monday.
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

I've noticed something about ants.
The imported Argentine variety.
Anyone else notice in your area a change in the little black ant ( Argentine) population?

I would appreciate your input.
I'm doing a little study of my own.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I've noticed something about ants.
> The imported Argentine variety.
> Anyone else notice in your area a change in the little black ant ( Argentine) population?
> 
> ...


I read some time ago an article by an SDSU biologist that there are two "tribes" of Argentine black ants in Southern California.  Within each tribal area, ants from neighboring hills sort of get along with each other, but on the ever-shifting boundary between the two tribes, there is constant warfare.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I read some time ago an article by an SDSU biologist that there are two "tribes" of Argentine black ants in Southern California.  Within each tribal area, ants from neighboring hills sort of get along with each other, but on the ever-shifting boundary between the two tribes, there is constant warfare.


Old news.
Since that time they had, (within the past five years or so) become one "super colony".
I've noticed something within the past year that is astounding.

What have you noticed, if anything, about the Argentine ant colonies in your area?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

If you walk outside and notice any difference in the population or activity in your area, I would appreciate your input.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Old news.
> Since that time they had, (within the past five years or so) become one "super colony".
> I've noticed something within the past year that is astounding.
> 
> What have you noticed, if anything, about the Argentine ant colonies in your area?


I don't see many ants in my area.  I think the golf course workers and/or condo gardeners spray stuff that kills them all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't see many ants in my area.  I think the golf course workers and/or condo gardeners spray stuff that kills them all.


The spray has very little effect on the Argentine ants in the long term.
Have you noticed an increase or decrease in population in the past year or so?
This is a serious question.
Do you notice things like this?
If you dont, can you ask your neighbors?


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The spray has very little effect on the Argentine ants in the long term.
> Have you noticed an increase or decrease in population in the past year or so?


I think they are spraying for roaches.  The ants are just innocent bystanders.

It has gone from none to none.  Is that an increase or a decrease?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I think they are spraying for roaches.  The ants are just innocent bystanders.
> 
> It has gone from none to none.  Is that an increase or a decrease?


Its very unusual to have no ants in southern California, especially in an area as well watered as a golf course.
So, none?
How long have you been in that location?


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its very unusual to have no ants in southern California, especially in an area as well watered as a golf course.
> So, none?
> How long have you been in that location?


Over three years.  We have mice, rabbits, lizards, coyotes, several varieties of birds, etc, but very few insects except flies feeding on garbage, and mayflies and junebugs in season.  In the previous house, I was always at war with ants.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Over three years.  We have mice, rabbits, lizards, coyotes, several varieties of birds, etc, but very few insects except flies feeding on garbage, and mayflies and junebugs in season.  In the previous house, I was always at war with ants.


https://ipmsouth.com/2011/12/16/here-today-gone-tomorrow-the-case-of-a-disappearing-invasive-ant-species-in-new-zealand/

This appears to be happening in Southern California as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

What is wrong with you people?
Congress
*Climate change protesters glue themselves together in tunnel to Capitol*
*17 arrested as votes go ahead as scheduled with House members finding other routes to chamber*
Police block access from the Cannon House Office Building to the Capitol after protesters seeking congressional action on climate change glued themselves to a door Tuesday night, but House members found other routes to the chamber. (Doug Sword/CQ Roll Call)


Chris Marquette
Posted Jul 23, 2019 8:36 PM


Demonstrators seeking to get Congress to declare a climate emergency superglued their hands to each other and blocked entrances to the Capitol from House office buildings Tuesday to disrupt scheduled votes.

The protesters from the group Extinction Rebellion formed human blockades in the tunnels to the Capitol from Rayburn and Cannon House buildings, which along with the connected Longworth building are where members have their offices.

Will Flagle, one of the protesters, said if Congress doesn’t act on climate change “there’s going to be increased drought,” “coral systems will be bleached,” and “there will be millions of climate refugees.”

Another protester, Stephen Leas, said without congressional action there will be “Old Testament-level natural disasters.”

Exctintion Rebellion wrote in its website: “This evening, July 23, we are significantly disrupting business-as-usual to force Congress to take the climate emergency seriously. The power of the people of the world, rising up in unison to shake off the broken systems that are leading us to destruction, is the only thing that can save us from climate catastrophe.”

Kaela Bamberger, media coordinator for Extinction Rebellion, said the protest was to encourage Congress to find that there is a climate emergency requiring “a massive-scale mobilization.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is wrong with you people?
> Congress
> *Climate change protesters glue themselves together in tunnel to Capitol*
> *17 arrested as votes go ahead as scheduled with House members finding other routes to chamber*
> ...


Where's the video?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://ipmsouth.com/2011/12/16/here-today-gone-tomorrow-the-case-of-a-disappearing-invasive-ant-species-in-new-zealand/
> 
> This appears to be happening in Southern California as well.


I would appreciate if, in your spare time, you people go out in the yard and flip over a log or a big rock and see if you see any ants.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

Exxon-Mobil gets it --

https://energyfactor.exxonmobil.com/news/states-of-reduction-powering-lower-emissions/?utm_source=facebook_EF&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=CleanerEnergyInteractiveV2&utm_content=core_SI_ACX&fbclid=IwAR3x11V74D1U3k9JuIzmELNrh6mig0OhIOuhn0YH8JnjC3yvhZfDUTAhlDw


----------



## messy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
108 degrees in Paris today.

No climate change.

God, you people are as stupid as it gets.

Love you!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
> 108 degrees in Paris today.
> 
> No climate change.
> ...


So does t, loves them dearly. They may even keep him out of jail.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
> 108 degrees in Paris today.
> 
> No climate change.
> ...


Who are you yapping at?
Who in the kitchen doesn't believe the climate isn't changing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
> 108 degrees in Paris today.
> 
> No climate change.
> ...


Who said there is not climate change?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
> 108 degrees in Paris today.
> 
> No climate change.
> ...


Here’s some tissue little wounded one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who said there is not climate change?


Seasons.  Thatʻs what they call them.  Lol!


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those subjects are what we do in here and
> you are always on the wrong side in bold letters.


*Now an even further display of Rodent's lack of " education "....*

*Which " Bold " letters do " We do " Rodent....?*
*Which " Bold " letters.....?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
> 108 degrees in Paris today.
> 
> No climate change.
> ...


Do you live in London?
So the Paris Accord didn’t work?
You people.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you live in London?
> So the Paris Accord didn’t work?
> You people.


Didn't work? You can't be this dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn't work? You can't be this dumb.


You are right about me, but I am not so sure about you.
Alarmist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
> 108 degrees in Paris today.
> 
> No climate change.
> ...


I thought the weather has nothing to do with climate.

You're  so easy to make fun of because you forget all the dumbass things you post. You lead the pack in stupidity ...


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought the weather has nothing to do with climate.
> 
> You're  so easy to make fun of because you forget all the dumbass things you post. You lead the pack in stupidity ...


You're facing the wrong way.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought the weather has nothing to do with climate.
> 
> You're  so easy to make fun of because you forget all the dumbass things you post. You lead the pack in stupidity ...


Hey look another idiot climate change denier.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are right about me, but I am not so sure about you.
> Alarmist.


How stupid can you be to question whether the Paris Climate Accords “worked?” They’re like a year old, dummy.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

There is an interesting chart in this article that has sorting buttons so we can compare countries in various ways.  China is still way ahead of us in total fossil CO2 emissions, but we are leading them in emissions per capita, so that's at least one thing to be proud of.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_carbon_dioxide_emissions


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hottest night ever recorded in London two nights ago.
> 108 degrees in Paris today.
> 
> No climate change.
> ...


*No need for " Love "...*

*Just intelligence...use your Grey Matter.*
*The Earth cycles...That has been proven !*
*Climate Change/Global Warming Salesmen*
*hand pick the data they need to sell KoolAid *
*to lemming such as yourself....*
*You portray on this Forum time after time that*
*" You " are the Bellwether for Intelligence, but *
*for some reason " You " always end up with a*
*bruised nutsack....Do some Research once in awhile !*

*




*

*The Earth Cycles....it's THAT simple..!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey look another idiot climate change denier.


That post just proved what an idiot you really are... but nothing we didn't already know.

You need a new screen name. How does Captain Ignorant sound to you? It fits you perfectly ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No need for " Love "...*
> 
> *Just intelligence...use your Grey Matter.*
> *The Earth cycles...That has been proven !*
> ...


Ssshhhhhh! It's way more fun watching them make ignorant post...


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ssshhhhhh! It's way more fun watching them make ignorant post...



*Ok.....*
*How bout Stage 19....what a fuckin mess.*
*I've never descended in that amount of *
*slush and mud, damn that would be...... " Different ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> How stupid can you be to question whether the Paris Climate Accords “worked?” They’re like a year old, dummy.


How long is it supposed to take?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> How stupid can you be to question whether the Paris Climate Accords “worked?” They’re like a year old, dummy.


Signed in April 2016 smart guy, can you count?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ok.....*
> *How bout Stage 19....what a fuckin mess.*
> *I've never descended in that amount of *
> *slush and mud, damn that would be...... " Different ".....*


I've ridden downhill in the snow but I was on my Mtn Bike and there was only sections of snow/slush. I got caught in hail once.... pulled over and sat it out. But coming down a mountain road! Insane....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I've ridden downhill in the snow but I was on my Mtn Bike and there was only sections of snow/slush. I got caught in hail once.... pulled over and sat it out. But coming down a mountain road! Insane....


Let’s ask messy about his downhill rides from his castle.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Signed in April 2016 smart guy, can you count?


And they haven’t worked yet? Really?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Signed in April 2016 smart guy, can you count?


Fries U!  What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

*France is currently enduring a record-breaking heatwave, but that’s not what caused the premature end of stage 19 at the Tour de France on Friday.*

It was hail, snow, and a landslide.

*How could this be happening at the same time most of France is above the boiling point?* Stage 19 takes place on Col de l'Iseran, the highest paved pass in the Alps at 9,000 feet above sea level.

Being that high up can lead to wintry weather even during the summer months (which are the only months the pass is even accessible), and that’s what led to the stoppage of the stage. *On the descent, snow had fallen and there were violent hail storms.

https://www.aol.com/article/news/2019/07/26/stage-19-of-tour-de-france-stopped-early-due-to-hailstorm-snow-and-landslide/23779399/*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

*Rejoice, the Earth Is Becoming Greener*
In 2016, a paper published by 32 authors from 24 institutions in eight countries analyzed satellite data and concluded that there had been a roughly 14 percent increase in green vegetation over 30 years.
*Wednesday, July 24, 2019
*
Amid all the talk of an imminent planetary catastrophe caused by emissions of carbon dioxide, another fact is often ignored: global greening is happening faster than climate change. The amount of vegetation growing on the earth has been increasing every year for at least 30 years. The evidence comes from the growth rate of plants and from satellite data.

CO2 Is Plant Food
In 2016, a paper was published by 32 authors from 24 institutions in eight countries that analyzed satellite data and concluded that there had been a roughly 14 percent increase in green vegetation over 30 years. The study attributed 70 percent of this increase to the extra carbon dioxide in the atmosphere. The lead author on the study, Zaichun Zhu of Beijing University, says this is equivalent to adding a new continent of green vegetation twice the size of the mainland United States. 

Global greening has affected all ecosystems—from arctic tundra to coral reefs to plankton to tropical rain forests—but shows up most strongly in arid places like the Sahel region of Africa, where desertification has largely now reversed. This is because plants lose less water in the process of absorbing carbon dioxide if the concentration of carbon dioxide is higher. Ecosystems and farms will be less water-stressed at the end of this century than they are today during periods of low rainfall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> And they haven’t worked yet? Really?


What are they designed to do and when will they accomplish their goal?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2019)

*Poor Poor Liberals...." Tip of the Iceberg " has no meaning to them...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are they designed to do and when will they accomplish their goal?


If messy doesn't want to reply, I can take this question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Liberals...." Tip of the Iceberg " has no meaning to them...!*


Is that in reference to the oncoming tidal wave of fascism behind criminal t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If messy doesn't want to reply, I can take this question.


Those people aren’t very good at answering direct questions. I would there is no time or money limit on this accord and the hey really don’t have many specific goals.
Be my guest.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those people aren’t very good at answering direct questions. I would there is no time or money limit on this accord and the hey really don’t have many specific goals.
> Be my guest.


The goal is to use the climate to instill a "state of fear" within the most powerful nations comprising western civilization.
This in turn, allows globalist government interests to attempt to balance the scales of global inequity by siphoning money and power from the most powerful nations on earth, and re-distributing some of that money and power to more shithole like countries.

Its basically a wealth tax on the USA. 
Thank God our President has balls bigger than all the globalist commie climate cops put together.
Nutshell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

The climate accord goals will be accomplished when we have another establishment President, and he (or she) rolls over and sells the USA down the river again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that in reference to the oncoming tidal wave of fascism behind criminal t?


Paranoid much?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The goal is to use the climate to instill a "state of fear" within the most powerful nations comprising western civilization.
> This in turn, allows globalist government interests to attempt to balance the scales of global inequity by siphoning money and power from the most powerful nations on earth, and re-distributing some of that money and power to more shithole like countries.
> 
> Its basically a wealth tax on the USA.
> ...


Paranoid much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The goal is to use the climate to instill a "state of fear" within the most powerful nations comprising western civilization.
> This in turn, allows globalist government interests to attempt to balance the scales of global inequity by siphoning money and power from the most powerful nations on earth, and re-distributing some of that money and power to more shithole like countries.
> 
> Its basically a wealth tax on the USA.
> ...


WORD


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The climate accord goals will be accomplished when we have another establishment President, and he (or she) rolls over and sells the USA down the river again.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The goal is to use the climate to instill a "state of fear" within the most powerful nations comprising western civilization.
> This in turn, allows globalist government interests to attempt to balance the scales of global inequity by siphoning money and power from the most powerful nations on earth, and re-distributing some of that money and power to more shithole like countries.
> 
> Its basically a wealth tax on the USA.
> ...


I guess this should mark an end to the plumber's pretense of technical arguments against the scientific or knowledge-based evidence for human-caused climate change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess this should mark an end to the plumber's pretense of technical arguments against the scientific or knowledge-based evidence for human-caused climate change.


Isn't it his pattern now, once shown to be wrong or paranoid, to simply exclaim, hanapaa as if trolling is somehow more noble a pursuit than just being honest?


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't it his pattern now, once shown to be wrong or paranoid, to simply exclaim, hanapaa as if trolling is somehow more noble a pursuit than just being honest?


Apparently.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess this should mark an end to the plumber's pretense of technical arguments against the scientific or knowledge-based evidence for human-caused climate change.


You guess a lot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't it his pattern now, once shown to be wrong or paranoid, to simply exclaim, hanapaa as if trolling is somehow more noble a pursuit than just being honest?


Should I follow your example?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

*A-listers flock to Google summit in private jets, mega yachts to talk climate change *
By Emily Smith and Ebony Bowden

July 30, 2019 | 7:45pm







Leonardo DiCaprio, Prince Harry and Barack ObamaAP; Getty Images

The world’s rich and famous have flocked to a posh Italian resort to talk about saving Mother Earth — but they sure are punishing her in the process.

The billionaire creators of Google have invited a who’s who of A-list names— including former President Barack Obama, Prince Harry, Leonardo DiCaprio and Katy Perry — to the Sicilian seaside for a mega-party they’ve dubbed Google Camp.

The three-day event will focus on fighting climate change — though it’s unknown how much time the attendees will spend discussing their own effect on the environment, such as the scores of private jets they arrived in and the mega yachts many have been staying on.

ADVERTISEMENT







“Everything is about global warming, that is the major topic this year,” a source told The Post.


Their three-day summer camp will cost the tech giant some $20 million, sources said.

Many of the guests, including Obama and DiCaprio — who has his own climate change foundation — have described global warming as the biggest threat to future generations.

But according to Italian press reports, the attendees were expected to show up in 114 private jets, and 40 had arrived by Sunday.

The Post crunched the numbers and found that 114 flights from Los Angeles to Palermo, Italy, where Camp guests landed, would spew an estimated 100,000 kilograms of CO2 into the air.

“Google Camp is meant to be a place where influential people get together to discuss how to make the world better,” one regular attendee told The Post.

“There will likely be discussions about online privacy, politics, human rights, and of course, the environment, which makes it highly ironic that this event requires 114 private jets to happen,” they said.

Larry Page and Sergey Brin.







12



Katy Perry arrives for Google Camp in Sicily
Instagram

Stars there also include Harry Styles, Orlando Bloom, Diane von Furstenbergand Barry Diller, who arrived on their enormous $200 million yacht Eos, which has both sails and two 2,300-horsepower diesel engines.

Billionaire Dreamworks founder David Geffen, meanwhile, gave Perry and Bloom a ride on his $400 million yacht, Rising Sun.

Also on hand for the environmental gabfest was the megayacht Andromeda, a 351-foot behemoth owned by a New Zealand billionaire and which features its own helipad.

Many of the attendees were seen in photos tooling around the island in high-speed sports vehicles, including Perry, who has made videos for UNICEF about climate change and was seen in a Maserati SUV that gets about 15 mpg city.

Stella McCartney, Bradley Cooper, Nick Jonas and Priyanka Chopra plus Gayle King will also be on hand. Even Mark Zuckerberg of Google’s rival, Facebook, was invited, according to local reports.

Guests dine among ancient temples and are treated to performances by the likes of Sting, Elton John and Coldplay’s Chris Martin, before retiring to their suites at the Verdura Resort.

The tech company goes to extreme measures to keep its camp a secret — all hotel staff and security have to sign non-disclosure agreements, a source told the Daily Mail in 2018.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2019)

Climate parties of the rich and famous.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

Apparently our Redwood forests are enjoying the warmer climate....

*For California's redwoods, climate change isn't all bad*
Among some of the tallest trees in the world, warmer temperatures are making for faster growth than ever before.
https://www.cnet.com/news/for-californias-redwoods-climate-change-isnt-all-bad/

*Cloning giant redwoods could help combat climate change*
Efforts are underway to grow towering new redwood forests, cloned from existing trees, that can sequester massive amounts of carbon.

"Archangel Ancient Tree Archive, an organization that advocates reforestation as a solution to global warming, is the brainchild of Jake's father David, a third-generation tree farmer. A rebel for most of his life, David is on a mission to save the world by planting trees."

Archangel clones champion trees, the biggest and tallest of their species, to preserve their genetics and to combat climate change. On this expedition, the team is cloning The Brotherhood Tree, a tree they estimate to be 1000 years old, starting its life sometime in the Middle Ages....

New research published this month in Science Magazine seems to validate the mission of Archangel, suggesting that planting trees could be an effective strategy to help stem climate change. The study recommends planting nearly a billion new hectares of canopy cover around the globe to absorb massive amounts of climate change-fueling carbon — nearly 205 gigatons.

According to a recent study from Humboldt State University and the University of Washington, redwoods sequester more carbon than other forests. Even more so, an old-growth redwood forest supports more biodiversity, sequesters more carbon and has more regenerative properties than younger forests.

entire article:
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/cloning-giant-redwoods-could-help-combat-climate-change-n1035426


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that in reference to the oncoming
> tidal wave of fascism behind criminal t?


*Man o man....I keep telling you to study and/or do*
*some research.....So far you are the front runner for the *
*Trophy....*

*




*

*Tell us all about " Fascism " and how President Trump*
*is implementing it....*

*You can just hit the " Bullet " points as we all know you're *
*intellectually challenged and unable to composed a few well *
*versed paragraphs that would explain it in further detail.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently our Redwood forests are enjoying the warmer climate....
> 
> *For California's redwoods, climate change isn't all bad*
> Among some of the tallest trees in the world, warmer temperatures are making for faster growth than ever before.
> ...


That will never work, not enough money in it for the libs to steal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

https://twitter.com/ChrisMartzWX/status/1156759313244991488/photo/1


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/ChrisMartzWX/status/1156759313244991488/photo/1


Apparently, the effects are so strong that they reach all the way to Antarctica.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That will never work, not enough money in it for the libs to steal.


It's already working.  Planting trees, or preserving forested areas, is one of the ways that entities earn carbon credits to sell on the existing carbon set-aside markets.  It's not exactly "stealing", however - it's just good business.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/ChrisMartzWX/status/1156759313244991488/photo/1


This is pretty funny -- how CMWX introduces himself --

"Aspiring meteorologist with a passion for weather. Writer for @wattsupwiththat and @ccdeditor. Christian & Nats fan. I'm the weather guy!"

He has found his target market!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> This is pretty funny -- how CMWX introduces himself --
> 
> "Aspiring meteorologist with a passion for weather. Writer for @wattsupwiththat and @ccdeditor. Christian & Nats fan. I'm the weather guy!"
> 
> He has found his target market!


Don't they always.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> This is pretty funny -- how CMWX introduces himself --
> 
> "Aspiring meteorologist with a passion for weather. Writer for @wattsupwiththat and @ccdeditor. Christian & Nats fan. I'm the weather guy!"
> 
> He has found his target market!


Idiots?


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The goal is to use the climate to instill a "state of fear" within the most powerful nations comprising western civilization.
> This in turn, allows globalist government interests to attempt to balance the scales of global inequity by siphoning money and power from the most powerful nations on earth, and re-distributing some of that money and power to more shithole like countries.
> 
> Its basically a wealth tax on the USA.
> ...





espola said:


> I guess this should mark an end to the plumber's pretense of technical arguments against the scientific or knowledge-based evidence for human-caused climate change.



*You have no comprehension of what Ricky posted or YOU would not have responded*
*with the above cookie-cutter Liberal response....*

*As I have stated previously...you try oh so hard to come off as an " Intellectual " ...*
*how about just use some good old " Common Sense " before puking Democratic*
*drivel that has fogged your Grey Matter to the point of ignoring reality....*

*The TRUTH is:*
*They are promoting LIES to conduct theft of Wealth from Foreign Nations AND *
*" Guilting " Large Domestic Corporations ( Which I do not Understand, unless they*
*are trotting out compromising Pics of the CEO's and such ) into supporting this*
*BLATANT Ponzi scheme......*


*.........................................*

*Before you respond with an uninformed rebuttal, try doing*
*some research on the subject....at least TRY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have no comprehension of what Ricky posted or YOU would not have responded*
> *with the above cookie-cutter Liberal response....*
> 
> *As I have stated previously...you try oh so hard to come off as an " Intellectual " ...*
> ...


Trilateral commission?
Bilderberg meetings?
Skull and bones?
Soros?
Chemtrails?
NWO?
Illuminati?
The deep state?


https://www.yahoo.com/news/fbi-documents-conspiracy-theories-terrorism-160000507.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

“I will say that a majority of the domestic terrorism cases that we've investigated are motivated by some version of what you might call white supremacist violence.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I will say that a majority of the domestic terrorism cases that we've investigated are motivated by some version of what you might call white supremacist violence.”


Don't forget that the cause behind all other forms of violence is actually climate change. (which in turn is caused by white supremacy)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trilateral commission?
> Bilderberg meetings?
> Skull and bones?
> Soros?
> ...


Arent you the guy who posted your own regurgitations of some 911 nutball theories?


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Don't forget that the cause behind all other forms of violence is actually climate change. (which in turn is caused by white supremacy)


Really? What happened to this ?

The goal is to use the climate to instill a "state of fear" within the most powerful nations comprising western civilization.
This in turn, allows globalist government interests to attempt to balance the scales of global inequity by siphoning money and power from the most powerful nations on earth, and re-distributing some of that money and power to more shithole like countries.

Its basically a wealth tax on the USA. 
Thank God our President has balls bigger than all the globalist commie climate cops put together.
Nutshell.

signed -- the Riddler​


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Really? What happened to this ?
> 
> The goal is to use the climate to instill a "state of fear" within the most powerful nations comprising western civilization.
> This in turn, allows globalist government interests to attempt to balance the scales of global inequity by siphoning money and power from the most powerful nations on earth, and re-distributing some of that money and power to more shithole like countries.
> ...


I forgot to put a sarcasm disclaimer for the marble sharpies out there.
Apologies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Don't forget that the cause behind all other forms of violence is actually climate change. (which in turn is caused by white supremacy)


Dumbass disclaimer*

The post above (in red) is sarcasm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Idiots?


They found you.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trilateral commission?
> Bilderberg meetings?
> Skull and bones?
> Soros?
> ...



*Hey " Dumb as a Rock " ....what does that stupid shit in red have to do with Spola's 
false narrative......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I will say that a majority of the domestic terrorism cases that we've investigated are motivated by some version of what you might call white supremacist violence.”



*So " Your " people are the Root of All of these *
*Domestic Terrorism cases.......!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently, the effects are so strong that they reach all the way to Antarctica.


Especially in the summer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

What does it mean to be moral?

This is an involved philosophical question, but for our purposes I will say: an activity is moral if it is fundamentally beneficial to human life.

By that standard, is the fossil fuel industry moral? The answer to that question is a resounding yes. By producing the most abundant, affordable, reliable energy in the world, the fossil fuel industry makes every other industry more productive—and it makes every individual more productive and thus more prosperous, giving him a level of opportunity to pursue happiness that previous generations couldn’t even dream of. -- Alex Epstein


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I forgot to put a sarcasm disclaimer for the marble sharpies out there.
> Apologies.


Or just claim hanapaa.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I forgot to put a sarcasm disclaimer for the marble sharpies out there.
> Apologies.


Sarcasm for that one, or for the "aspiring meteorologist"?

Or both, maybe?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Sarcasm for that one, or for the "aspiring meteorologist"?
> 
> Or both, maybe?


Hanapa'a


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

So July was the hottest month on the planet in recorded history and another half a millimeter was added to sea levels, worldwide, due to glacier melt off in Greenland . . . but hey, nothing to worry about the fossil fuel companies will come to the rescue.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So July was the hottest month on the planet in recorded
> history and another half a millimeter was added to sea
> levels, worldwide, due to glacier melt off in Greenland . . .
> but hey, nothing to worry about the fossil fuel companies
> will come to the rescue.









*" Mr Stupido " aka " Rodent "*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Mr Stupido " aka " Rodent "*


AKA Chicken Little.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So July was the hottest month on the planet in recorded history and another half a millimeter was added to sea levels, worldwide, due to glacier melt off in Greenland . . . but hey, nothing to worry about the fossil fuel companies will come to the rescue.


Especially if Harry throws another Climate conference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

AUGUST 3, 2019
*US Natural Gas Will Soon Run the World*
By Todd Royal
United States carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions from the power sector and the broader economy have declined 61 percent between 2006 and 2014, mainly from "switching from coal-to-gas-powered generation," according to the U.S. Department of Energy's Second Installment of the Quadrennial Energy Review, January 2017. These environmentally sound numbers from higher use of natural gas can also be translated globally to help with pollution in countries such as China, India, and the entire continent of Africa.

The U.S. now uses natural gas converted to liquid natural gas (LNG) from shale deposits in states such as Texas, North Dakota, and Pennsylvania to transform geopolitics. Lower LNG prices stymie terrorist-financing budgets in Tehran and lower the ability for Putin's Russia to weaponize their energy assets for geopolitical adventures in Ukraine, Crimea, Syria, Central Asia, and the Middle East.

How this new soft power of energy transforms the world economically, geopolitically, and positively toward Western-aligned institutions is through increasing LNG exports, which "hit a new record high at 4.7 billion cubic feet per day in May 2019." The U.S. is approximately the world's third largest LNG exporter. Illustrating this power has seen the U.S. add four new LNG trains "with a combined capacity of 2.4Bcf/d come online since November 2018."

Countries with heavy LNG deposits can transform their national fate and redirect their foreign policy and national security initiatives without deploying their militaries. Energy economics overtakes military significance, because everyone needs the power generation and electricity that clean-burning LNG exports provide.

Positively, it means that the U.S. no longer has to rely on Middle Eastern authoritarians to power its economy, and the world order that has depended on the U.S. for global security since the end of World War II (WWII). Negatively, since the U.S. no longer needs Saudi oil or Qatari LNG, then the debate over protecting the Strait of Hormuz, where "90 percent of oil exported from the Gulf, [and] about 20 percent of the world's supply passed through," would be a non-starter.

Europe, led by Germany, is where the LNG's soft power persuasiveness is changing continent-wide dynamics. In the first half of 2019, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA), "[r]oughly 40 percent of U.S. LNG exports went to Europe, and in January, Europe surpassed Asia as a buyer of U.S. LNG for the first time." This is a direct, soft power approach to counteringGermany moving forward with the Russian-backed Nord Stream 2 pipeline that the U.S. and other European countries have deeply opposed.

Additionally, this newfound purchasing of U.S. LNG in Europe is another poker chip without military forces against Turkey leaning away from NATO over the purchase of the Russian S-400 anti-aircraft weapon system, and through continued encroachment by Turkish vessels off Cyprus's coast illegally drilling for oil and natural gas. This puts the entire Mediterranean security profile at risk, says "Athens' newly elected government."








But coercion and diplomatic solutions, without shots being fired, or crippling sanctions, are the opportunities the soft power of LNG provide large and small nation-states. With the U.S. since 2017 being the world's top producer of petroleum and natural gas hydrocarbons, this offers opportunities never dreamed of during the Cold War, when it was the U.S. and the West versus Russia for global supremacy.

Beating Russia at weaponization of oil and natural gas can be traced to 2009, when "U.S. natural gas production surpassed that of Russia." Russian firms heavily influenced or owned by the Kremlin — Rosneft and Gazprom — took a serious blow, which meant they no longer had free rein to manipulate prices in Central Asia, Eastern, and Western Europe whenever it suited Moscow's needs.

As an example, the first cargo delivery of LNG arrived in Poland earlier this summer from PGNiG (a Polish firm), and U.S. LNG provider Cheniere Energy at President Lech Kaczyński LNG Terminal in Świnoujście. The long-term contract, which was signed in November of 2018, will total approximately 39 bcm of natural gas over the 24-year period of the agreement.

Piotr Woźniak, president of the PGNiG Management Board, said:

Our portfolio of contracts with U.S. suppliers covers over 9 billion cubic meters of natural gas after regasification annually — that is more than we import from Russia. Such a volume strengthens Poland's energy security, but also gives us the opportunity to actively participate in LNG trading on the global market.

This bolsters "energy relations" between Poland and the U.S. without involving military friction that normally precipitates NATO movements against Russia. Instead, U.S. LNG blocks Russian energy from interfering in Polish internal affairs or economic development.

Global security and European Union foreign policy against Russian LNG will also speed ahead in the coming years and decades ahead. New oil and natural gas project spending is expected to jump fivefold in 2019, according to Wood Mackenzie. Even smaller geopolitical players like Mexico are seeking ways to boost their natural gas production 50% through government-owned oil firm Petroleo Mexicanos (PEMEX).

Fossil fuel — particularly, natural gas and/or LNG — will be at the forefront when it relates to soft power, national security, and robust economic growth for mature and emerging markets. Natural gas markets are dominated by U.S. energy decisions translated into policy more than ever before, "as Washington prosecutes a trade war with China and takes a hard line on Iran."

The dominance takes place, because U.S. gross imports of crude and natural gas have steadied or declined whereas "rising LNG exports provide another point of US entry into world energy markets." This balances world LNG markets, provides stability, and moves international energy trade forward in a soft power direction and platform over the weaponization of energy assets seen from Russia, China, and Iran.

There is an LNG, soft power drama playing out on the world stage to engage international relations. LNG keeps major wars from erupting, and that is a positive economic and human longevity aspect of energy that few people, companies and governments seem to understand these days.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

The Green New Deal

The Green New Deal, mocked for some of its more absurd initial suggestions, such as abolishing airplanes and cows, is a top-down government-planning industrial-policy nightmare. It proposes over twelve years to:

(1) Require that 100 percent of power be provided by renewables. Impossible. Wind and solar now account for just 8 percent and, despite all the subsidies and mandates, are not projected to reach even 30 percent for several decades. Intermittent wind and solar require backup if electricity is to be reliably provided, and that will come from fossil fuels. The only renewable alternatives are hydroelectric power and nuclear power. Together they account for more than three times the power from wind and solar, of which nuclear accounts for two-thirds but will decline with impending plant retirements. We should be using more, not less, nuclear power, but it cannot be expanded quickly for a host of reasons, from a dearth of young nuclear engineers in the pipeline to permitting red tape. In any event, it
is strongly opposed by most environmentalists, as are more dams. California’s legislature and regulators are so captured by the solar and wind lobbies that hydro is excluded from meeting renewables standards, and of the state’s two nuclear power plants, one is shuttered and the other likely soon will be.
Finally, battery storage is beyond prohibitively expensive, costing many trillions of dollars because of the required scale. Decades of publicly funded university and national lab—and private—research has not resulted in sufficient progress. Worse yet, massive amounts of rare earth minerals and a huge expansion of lithium production from China, or huge costs and significant time to discover, produce, and scale output from Australia, Brazil, and the United States, would also be required to produce the magnets for wind turbines and the batteries for electric cars.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Green New Deal
> 
> The Green New Deal, mocked for some of its more absurd initial suggestions, such as abolishing airplanes and cows, is a top-down government-planning industrial-policy nightmare. It proposes over twelve years to:
> 
> ...


Strawman, sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Strawman, sucker.


oh good.  I thought you were a supporter of NGD.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> oh good.  I thought you were a supporter of NGD.


Some parts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Some parts.


AOC is not interested in you Straw men.  She's all or nothing.  Only racist oppose her.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

For those whose education only got to the cartoon level --

https://xkcd.com/1732/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> For those whose education only got to the cartoon level --
> 
> https://xkcd.com/1732/


Maybe we can use solar and wind power to power chilling towers at both poles to augment ice packs since the poles get more sun in their summers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*Delingpole: Greenland Ice Melt Shock – The Terrifying Truth!*





Mario Tama/Getty 
JAMES DELINGPOLE4 Aug 2019271
3:17
*Greenland just lost 11 billion tons of ice melted in one day because of this shocking weather event known as ‘summer’.*

CBS News‘s resident climate expert Ted Scambos [loving the poetry of that first syllable in his surname!] thinks this is worrying and unusual; so does the Washington Post, which declares it “one of its greatest melting events ever recorded”; so too does renowned Canadian alarmist Bill McKibben.
If you’re not scared yet, you really should be.

Do you not realise that if the Greenland ice sheet goes on melting at this extraordinary rate, then within 12,500 years HALF of it will be gone?

Yes, you read that right. In 12,500 years – that’s about twice as far ahead into the future as we are now from the world’s earliest civilisation, Sumer, in 4500 BC – the Greenland ice sheet could be half gone, with almost incalculable consequences for those of us who are still alive.

We have Willis Eschenbach to thank for this timely warning. He has been doing the math at Watts Up With That? and thisis his finding:

Here’s one way of looking at that. We can ask, IF Greenland were to continue losing ice mass at a rate of 103 billion tonnes per year, how long would it take to melt say half of the ice sheet? Not all of it, mind you, but half of it. (Note that I am NOT saying that extending a current trend is a way to estimate the future evolution of the ice sheet—I’m merely using it as a way to compare large numbers.)

To answer our question if 103 billion tonnes lost per year is a big number, we have to compare the annual ice mass loss to the amount of ice in the Greenland ice sheet. The Greenland ice sheet contains about 2.6E+15 (2,600,000,000,000,000) tonnes of water in the form of snow and ice.

So IF the Greenland ice sheet were to lose 103 billion tonnes per year into the indefinite future, it would take about twelve thousand five hundred years to lose half of it …

And even if the loss were to jump to ten times the long-term average, it would still take twelve hundred years to melt half the ice on the Greenland ice sheet. Even my great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandchildren won’t live long enough to see that.

Paul Homewood isn’t much impressedwith the panic-mongering either.

The ice sheet surface mass balance is running well above that of 2012:



http://polarportal.dk/en/greenland/surface-conditions/



And there is no mention of the fact that the ice sheet grew substantially last year, and also the year before:



The simple fact is that the Greenland ice sheet melts every summer, particularly when the sun shines. That’s what it does. And it grows back again in winter as the snow falls. Indeed, if it did not melt, it would carry on growing year after year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Berkeley somehow bans natural gas

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 12:31 pm on August 04, 2019 

The day may come when we run out of stories about the municipal government in Berkeley, California doing hilariously inane things, but today is not that day. Their latest “green” initiative to save the planet involves a ban on natural gas lines or appliances using natural gas in any new construction starting next year. Instead, everyone will need to employ electrical appliances. (CBS San Francisco)









Berkeley’s mayor signed a new city ordinance banning natural gas in new construction projects starting next year.

For years, consumers were told that the desirable fuel was clean burning natural gas.

“Gas is the clean energy relative to coal and diesel, but California has committed to the environmental requirement, in that is all gas has to be gone by mid-century,” Dan Kammen – Professor of Energy, U.C. Berkeley.

And the city of Berkeley is leading the charge with the law that covers new construction.

Furnaces, stoves, water heaters… if they run on natural gas, they all have to go. (This is only for new construction. Existing structures will be grandfathered.)
This is all part of a longer-term plan that will see all natural gas usage in California eliminated by 2050. I wonder how that’s going to work?

California has already pretty much wiped out coal plants and they’ve pretty much maxed out their hydro capacity (much of it is a desert, after all). They’re not allowing any new nuclear plant construction. So how do they propose to take the next step and shut down all natural gas use? They can’t produce anywhere near enough solar and wind energy to replace basically half the juice on the grid.






Well done, Berkeley. (And really all of California.) Have fun sitting in the dark with no air conditioning.

Meanwhile, San Francisco airport has banned plastic bottles of water. I have at least a bit more sympathy for the drive to stop flooding the oceans and landfills with plastics, but it needs to be done intelligently. If you can’t buy a plastic bottle of water in the boarding area and they won’t let you bring your own containers of water through TSA (even if they are glass or metal), what are you supposed to do? This state is regulating its way into the dark ages.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 5, 2019)

espola said:


> For those whose education only got to the cartoon level --
> 
> https://xkcd.com/1732/


There have been times in the Earths history that  there was no permanent ice and the current existence of two polar caps was not always the case. Some climste scientist believe that we are still exiting an ice age...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> There have been times in the Earths history that  there was no permanent ice and the current existence of two polar caps was not always the case. Some climste scientist believe that we are still exiting an ice age...


You're obviously a racist...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Some parts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't remember talking about this gun, but I may have.
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/XDManual.pdf
> 
> See step 6 of Field Strip procedure on page 25.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

What is this about?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

What is this about?

<Sorry about the double hit, but the post to which I was trying to respond is badly mangled and does not quote properly>


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Strawman, sucker.









*Sucker...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> What is this about?



















*Emptiness & You !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2019)

Thirty seven states set their record highs over 75 years ago.... NY city had more 100 degree days in the 80/90s then they have in the 21st Century.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> What is this about?


Your gun, remember?
The one you never posted.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> What is this about?
> 
> <Sorry about the double hit, but the post to which I was trying to respond is badly mangled and does not quote properly>


"Oh Magoo you've done it again!"


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your gun, remember?
> The one you never posted.


My gun?  You copied a picture of a gun that I posted along with reasons that I would not buy it.  Is that what you mean?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> My gun?  You copied a picture of a gun that I posted along with reasons that I would not buy it.  Is that what you mean?


They always have to make shit up. Apparently they are frustrated, in more than one way.


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They always have to make shit up.
> Apparently they are frustrated,
> in more than one way.


*Ahhhh....You Democrats...You have a way with LIES !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They always have to make shit up. Apparently they are frustrated, in more than one way.


Just one more example of Daffy projecting nonsense...


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just one more example of Daffy projecting nonsense...


Not following the thread?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Not following the thread?


Right.......
Daffy "ALWAYS" has to make shit up. Obviously he is frustrated, period.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right.......
> Daffy "ALWAYS" has to make shit up. Obviously he is frustrated, period.


Still nothing but your opinion I see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still nothing but your opinion I see.


The only thing you see is my ass.
Always rarely is you fucking moron....and I paraphrased you dick wad.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They always have to make shit up. Apparently they are frustrated, in more than one way.


Let's see... make up stuff.

Like Jussie Smollet? Or HRC? Or Obama? Or Elizabeth Warren?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2019)

AUGUST 12, 2019
*The fiction of manmade global warming*
By Anthony Bright-Paul
There is absolutely no way that so-called greenhouse gas emissions can cause warming or generate heat. It is a fiction that is spread by such august bodies as the IPCC and promulgated by news channels like the BBC and CNN and is even taught to unsuspecting children in schools.  Far from greenhouse gas emissions generating heat, precisely the opposite is true.

What is the principal greenhouse gas? It is water vapor, which constitutes 90% of all greenhouse gases. How is it generated? As the infrared radiation from the Sun strikes the surface of the oceans, liquid saltwater is turned into a gas, water vapor, by evaporation. Evaporation is cooling, not warming -- every simpleton knows that.

This gas, water vapor, then rises up by convection and condenses into clouds. Clouds are also cooling as they scatter the incoming solar infrared radiation. Then rain, snow, or sleet falls from these clouds. What is a common observation, most remarkably in summer? The temperature drops, as the atmosphere cools rapidly. So here we see that the principle “greenhouse gas” leads to cooling all round. It is hardly surprising that we do not hear calls for emissions of water vapor to be culled.






What is even more remarkable is that the saltwater of the oceans is turned into fresh water to fill our reservoirs, lakes, rivers and streams, which in turn find their way out to the sea. This is the miracle of the Water Cycle – the miracle of water into wine, of saltwater into fresh.

The transport of perishable foodstuffs depends upon refrigeration, whether by turck, by aircraft, or most importantly by container ships at sea. What is the principal refrigerant? It is carbon dioxide, that most maligned of all the greenhouse gases. Far from warming the planet as we are supposed to believe, that clear colorless gas is not only a coolant, but also a fire retardant and a refrigerant.

Ah! say some physicists, sagely nodding their heads, but carbon dioxide absorbs infrared. In layman’s language that means it ‘warms up’. But then everything under the Sun absorbs infrared and warms up except three things.  The two principle gases of the atmosphere, nitrogen and oxygen, are transparent to infrared, whether incoming or outgoing, so they do not warm from the infrared. What is the third item, if one can call it an item?  It is vacuum, it is nothing, one cannot warm ‘nothing’, since there is nothing to get warm.

It is absolute folly to dismiss the Water Cycle, it is even greater folly to forget or misunderstand the Carbon Cycle. Carbon dioxide is food for green plants on land and sea. We cannot live without oxygen and green plants and ocean plankton need carbon dioxide as a food, from which oxygen is produced as a by-product. To treat carbon dioxide as a pollutant is one of the biggest mistakes mankind could make and has made these past 30 or more years. Indeed, all the bad air in cities could be solved by encouraging green spaces, by the planting of more trees. We all need to be green, truly green, not hysterical and political green, which is another animal altogether.

Nature already has the systems in place to produce fresh water from seawater, the Water Cycle. Nature already has the systems in place to produce fresh air from foul air -- the Carbon Cycle. So we do not need to Save the Planet, since the planet knows better than any climate charlatan how to save itself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> View attachment 5223


OBVI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

https://t.co/lDMRYY0pvj?amp=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/lDMRYY0pvj?amp=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/lDMRYY0pvj?amp=1


I wonder if they used zero carbons to build and transport the zero carbon yacht?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if they used zero carbons to build and transport the zero carbon yacht?


Im gonna go out on a limb and say no.
Im also gonna go out on a limb and say her parents didnt become rich by saving the planet from co2.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im gonna go out on a limb and say no.
> Im also gonna go out on a limb and say her parents didnt become rich by saving the planet from co2.


Yeah, just like that cocksucker Tom Steyer and his billions came from oil.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2019)

What a beautiful day it is...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

DUMBO JET 
*‘Eco-warriors’ Meghan Markle and Prince Harry fly on private jet again to France after gas-guzzling Ibiza trip*
EXCLUSIVE

Michael Hamilton

17 Aug 2019, 22:30
Updated: 18 Aug 2019, 12:06
ECO-WARRIOR royals Harry and Meghan left a huge carbon footprint when they took a private jet to the South of France two days after their flight to Ibiza.

The trip to Nice created seven times more carbon emissions per person than a commercial flight.


14
Meghan Markle emerges from a private jet holding Archie in NiceCredit: EliotPress/Mega

14
Prince Harry with his cap and shades on as he leaves the private jetCredit: EliotPress/Mega
The couple arrived on the French Riviera on Wednesday aboard a 12-seater Cessna aircraft that would cost more than £20,000 to hire.

There are more than 20 scheduled departures from London airports to Nice each Wednesday.

An easyJet return flight from London airports to Nice next Wednesday is currently £232 per person.

Meghan, 38 — in a white blouse and cream sun hat — cradled baby Archie as she left their plane, registered to luxury firm Net Jets.

Prince Harry, 34 — wearing a green polo shirt, blue cap and shades — then emerged from the Cessna Citation Sovereign as airport officials and royal security waited on the tarmac.

The Duke and Duchess of Sussex’s holiday is their second European jaunt on a private plane this month. They flew into the new hypocrisy row just two days after returning from Ibiza.


14

14
The eco-warrior royals took a private jet to Nice two days after their flight to IbizaCredit: EliotPress/Mega

14
The Duchess of Sussex leaves the private jet holding her royal baby in a protective embraceCredit: EliotPress/Mega

14
The Duke of Sussex' face remains shielded as he disembarks while on a holiday to the South of FranceCredit: EliotPress/Mega

14
The outline of a man that resembles Prince Harry is seen on the luxury jet's windowCredit: EliotPress/Mega

14
Royal baby Archie's head is visible beneath Meghan Markle's wide brimmed Panama hatCredit: EliotPress/Mega
*JET-SET ROYALS*
The Sun told on Thursday how the pair had been slammed over their flight to the Spanish isle — where they stayed in a villa.

Both incidents come just weeks after Harry — who has vowed to cut their carbon footprint — was blasted over private jet travel to Sicily for a Google summit on the climate.

The couple set off for France on Wednesday morning.

They travelled 20 miles from Windsor to private Farnborough Airport, Hants where they boarded the £15million Cessna.

Prince Harry, Meghan and three-month-old Archie — pictured in May — were then snapped arriving in Nice.

As he disembarked, Harry seemed to be trying to avoid being seen as he stared towards the ground.

A woman — dressed in black and with braided hair and thought to be a royal aide — also emerged from the plane.

Security guards were then seen loading a Mercedes people carrier which was waiting for the royal visitors beside a police van.

Harry, Meghan and Archie — accompanied by minders — were then whisked straight from the tarmac in a business section of the airport in the blacked-out Merc.

They were then holed up in a private villa overlooking the sun-kissed Mediterranean.

On Saturday night it was unclear whether they were still on the Riviera, or had jetted back to the UK.

The plane which took the royals to Nice was recorded as leaving the airport at the French city and returning to Farnborough — landing shortly after 4.15pm yesterday.

*MEG & HARRY 'HYPOCRISY'*
On Saturday night Labour MP Teresa Pearce called on Harryand Meghan to “lead by example” on environmental issues.

Ms Pearce said: “Given the position they have taken publicly about being responsible on climate change, this does seem an anomaly which they should look at.

“It’s up to all of us to cut our carbon emissions, and the number of flights we take a year.

“That is really important — and someone as high profile as that should lead by example.

“I find this quite surprising because it doesn’t fit with their public image and the way they’re so concerned about the planet and the environment.”

Two weeks ago, Prince Harry said in a Vogue Magazine interview with conservationist Jane Goodall that he and Meghan would have only two children due to environmental concerns. In the issue — guest edited by Meghan — Harry said he and his wife had planned for “two, maximum”.

The Prince added: “I’ve always thought, this place is borrowed.

“And, surely, being as intelligent as we all are, or as evolved as we all are supposed to be, we should be able to leave something better behind for the next generation.”

Harry — who has warned of the “terrifying” effects of climate change — said in an Instagram post in July: “With nearly 7.7 billion people inhabiting this Earth, every choice, every footprint, every action makes a difference.”

And in March, he gave a powerful speech at WE Day — a celebration of young people making a difference — urging his generation to make a change.

He said: “Climate change is a humanitarian issue not a political one, and one where we’ve been far too slow in waking up to the issues and acting on the damaging impact our ways of living are having on the world. We now have the facts, the science, the technology and the ability to save not just our planet but ourselves. You don’t just sit back and wait for solutions, you take action and create them.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if they used zero carbons to build and transport the zero carbon yacht?


Power tools, worker/commuters, etc., etc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DUMBO JET
> *‘Eco-warriors’ Meghan Markle and Prince Harry fly on private jet again to France after gas-guzzling Ibiza trip*
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> ...


Just like the lip service of the rest of the humanitarians that post in this thread.  So much for science.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

AUGUST 19, 2019
*Calling out the climate hypocrites*
By Thomas Lifson
Obvious and repulsive hypocrisy on the part of wealthy and connected people telling us that we must sacrifice our standard of living – indeed, our very way of life – finally is being called out. They want us to bear the entire burden, while their jet-setting lifestyles remain untouched.

The alarmists are getting more and more shrill about their predictions of doom due to the increase in an atmospheric trace gas, CO2, purportedly able to act as the control mechanism for world climate. (Meanwhile, their climate models, the sole basis for their doomsterism, don’t know how to reckon with the influence of clouds, which have an obvious impact on temperature.)

Even as previous deadlines for doom have come and gone, they issue new and shorter deadlines for us to obey by paying more for electricity, junking our cars, and closing down our factories and transportation systems – ultimately roasting in the summer heat and freezing in the winter cold.

Climate hypocrisy is the only conclusion that can be drawn as just this last weekend, two instances of ultra-prominent doom-sayers generating massive CO2 emissions while warning the rest of us to embrace impoverishment in the name of saving the planet. The world’s media finally are taking wide note of two repulsive spectacles.

Spectacle One via AFP:

The team behind teenage climate activist Greta Thunberg's yacht voyage to New York on Sunday fended off claims that her trip will create carbon emissions because team members will take transatlantic flights.

The 16-year-old Swede, whose school strikes have inspired children across the world to protest against global warming, refuses to fly because of the carbon emissions caused by planes.

But she has been offered a lift on the Malizia II racing yacht, and set off on August 15 along with her father Svante and a filmmaker to document the journey, in order to attend the UN talks in September with a clear conscience.

However a spokesman for German round-the-world sailor Boris Herrmann, the yacht's co-skipper, told Berlin newspaper TAZ that several people would fly into New York to help take the yacht back to Europe. Hermann himself will return by plane, according to the spokesman.

The paper estimated that in fact Thunberg's boat trip would end up being more polluting than if she and her companions had just taken flights to New York themselves.

Of course, it will. They exempt themselves from the strictures they want on others because they are clothed in virtue. And they exploit a child in the hope of duping other children. They have taken over Ms. Thunberg’s life, and it will never be the same. This is child abuse. But of course her handlers presume that the virtue of their crusade excuses robbing a young girl of her childhood.







Greta Thunberg explains the complexity of computer modeling to the EU Parliament (source)

The second spectacle involves the British Royal family’s newest member, the media sensation Meghan

More in Home





Can we finally get that IG report?





Markle Windsor. Via the UK Express:


PRINCE HARRY and Meghan Markle have flown to France on yet another private plane, their third flight in eight days despite championing eco causes and claiming we all need to “do our part” for the planet.

The Duke and Duchess of Sussex flew into the Nice on their 12 seater Cessna plane, just days after travelling to Ibiza and then back to London. The royals flight to France had a carbon footprint of three tons, chucking outseven times the emissions per person compared to a commercial flight. More than 20 planes leave London for the sunny coastal region of Nice every Wednesday, with tickets available for just a couple of hundred pounds.

Glenn Reynolds of Instapundit has coined the phrase that utterly devastates the hypocrites, and ought to be committed to memory by everyone who despises hypocrites:

“I’ll believe it’s a crisis when the people who keep telling me it’s a crisis start acting like it’s a crisis.”

Derision will ultimately work against these hypocrites. Force them to live by the constraints they want on the “little people.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

God isn't going to come male it all better.

" The Lord helps those who help themselves."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God isn't going to come male it all better.
> 
> " The Lord helps those who help themselves."


— Harry and Meghan


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

AUGUST 20, 2019
*The climate change crisis racket*
By Taylor Day
Do Democrats really believe in the climate crisis they have dubbed an "emergency," or is it really just a way to make a quick buck?

Beto O'Rourke has suggested spending $5 trillion over the next ten years investing in climate change initiatives primarily for "vulnerable communities." Not to be outdone, Kamala Harris was one of the co-sponsors for the "Green New Deal," which proposes $700 billion a year in spending on a utopian garden future. Bernie Sanders, also a loud supporter of the GND, proposes going even farther and banning any new developments that would require fossil fuels. Cory Booker uses climate change to drum up fear, claiming with an re-introduced bill that the environment is racist (yeah, seriously), and although he hasn't laid out any specific plans, he has insinuated possibly legislating veganism.

All in all, looking at just the remaining 2020 Democratic candidates' proposals, the total amounts to $180,000,000,000,000 over a period of ten years, with climate change and health care–for-all mandates taking up the majority of this desired spending. One hundred and eighty trillion dollars. Just for perspective, that number is:


More than half the combined wealth of all current wealth in the entire world ($241 trillion by this estimate).
All of the stars in our galaxy multiplied by a giga, or ten to the ninth power.
Astrophysicist Greg Laughlin came up with a formula that the Earth itself is worth around 4.25 quadrillion USD, and Democrats want to spend almost 5% of that just on a handful of their policies.
Climate change must really be ready to kill off everyone in 12 years, as Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez keeps saying, or how else could Democrats justify spending this much? While Democrats are eager to spend more money than Monopoly money–printers could ever print, if they really believe it to be such a crisis, why are they focused on America and not backing something as effective as military occupation of the world's largest polluters: China and India?

Further, if we are to believe the hype around the climate crisis, why aren't Democrats being the loudest about discouraging illegal immigration from countries with very low carbon emissions like Guatemala and El Salvador? Democrats could easily argue that illegal immigration is bad for the environment when they know that migrants from undeveloped nations will increase their "carbon footprints" once in America. If the climate is really the number-one threat to humanity, that should outweigh whatever Central Americans have going on that makes them want to escape their environmental paradises in the first place.

Alas, perhaps there's another answer to Democrats' incessant crying about climate change. It all comes down to the green — green cash money that is.

More in Home
The US Congress has decided to scrap the Constitution






Tlaib and Omar expose the Democrat party for what it has become, the party of Jew-hatred

Rashida rolls on

The demise of public education

The Eric Garner case: Another cop fired for doing his job
Carbon credits are tradable certificates. Each one allows the holder to emit one ton of carbon emissions. This has created an extremely valuable market out of the polluted thin air for buying and selling these carbon credit permits. The CCX (Chicago Climate Exchange) allows businesses, mutual funds, and other investment groups to trade these carbon credits and offsets like any other stock. Interestingly, the public company that runs the CCX also runs the European Climate Exchange. 

More importantly, it's not having any effect on actual total carbon emissions. Undeveloped nations and businesses that are going green are selling their extra carbon credits to industry-rich nations and other heavily polluting businesses that have already burned through their own supply.

Following a hunch after taking in this must-read Forbes article, "Blood And Gore: Making A Killing On Anti-Carbon Investment Hype," which outlines Al Gore's immense wealth created from investing in climate credits, I looked to see if any other well known Democrats might have investments in this racket. Very quickly, I learned that the Clinton Foundation has so many initiatives put forth by carbon credit investment groups (a count on the Clinton Foundation's own webpage lists 39 pages of results) that the rabbit and ozone holes never really end. A few of these investment groups have even been uncovered to be scams, like this one out of London that committed to the Clinton Foundation at least twice and then used that partnership to validate itself to the people it was scamming. 

The Democrats' end-of-the-world prophecies regarding the climate crisis are a way to influence these carbon markets. The more people value a carbon credit, the more it's worth, like any other supply/demand model. The more the credit is worth, the more the holders and hoarders of them make, my guess is, a lot of them are voting for the party that increases their value.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Finally, global warming, global cooling and climate change is over. What other reason would a radical liberal illegal x president and climate alarmist buy a waterfront house at the beach?

Let’s see poor old Barry explain this to his people.
*Barack and Michelle Obama Are Buying a 29-Acre Martha’s Vineyard Vacation Compound*
By Morgan Halberg • 08/23/19 7:30am

_






Barack and Michelle Obama are getting ready to finalize a big purchase on Martha’s Vineyard. Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images

The Obamas have been indulging in more than one well-deserved vacation this summer, with trips to a secluded villa in Provence and a luxe couples retreat with George and Amal Clooney at their Lake Como home. Barack Obama and Michelle Obama also made their annual trip to Martha’s Vineyard, where they’ve been traveling every summer with their daughters, Sasha and Malia, for the past several years.

The former president and first lady have apparently been renting a palatial waterfront compound, and they’re about to make it a more permanent residence. The Obamas are reportedly in escrow for the lavish vacation retreat, according to TMZ, though it’s not a fully completed deal just yet—there are “contingencies so it’s possible it could fall apart,” but as of now it’s all set.

*SEE ALSO: Meryl Streep’s Longtime Tribeca Penthouse Is Back on the Market for $18.25 Million*


The massive 29-acre property was last on the market for $14.85 million, but per TMZ, the Obamas are paying a bit under that. The estate is being sold by Boston Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck, who has been trying to offload the place on and off since 2015, when he listed it for a hefty $22.5 million.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Obamas fight climate change by… buying an oceanside estate

KAREN TOWNSEND  Posted at 6:01 pm on August 23, 2019 

Remember that time when former President Barack Obama was addressing Wall Street reform and said, “I do think, at some point, you’ve made enough money.”? Well, what better way to celebrate his own good fortune than buying a fabulous 29-acre estate on the island of Martha’s Vineyard, right? Unless, of course, people paying attention say, “Hey, wait a minute. What about your carbon footprint, Mr. Obama?”

ADVERTISEMENT







Breaking: Trump retaliates, hikes tariffs on China


The Obamas rented the place for the summer and loved it so much they offered to buy it. The owner, Boston Celtics owner, Wyc Grousbeck, took them up on it. The Obamas are said to be paying less than the listed price. Here is how TMZ describes the place:

The main residence is just shy of 6,900 square feet. It has 7 bedrooms, so Sasha and Malia have a place to crash, along with several of their friends. It has the obligatory pool, an outdoor fireplace, a chef’s kitchen, vaulted ceilings and 2 guest wings. It has incredible views, especially while soaking in the second-floor balcony Jacuzzi.

The beachfront is private … and comes with a boathouse.

Downside — only a 2-car garage!!! Sorry kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

The Left Don’t Actually Believe What They Are Selling About Climate Change

Posted at 9:30 pm on August 23, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Climate activists demonstrate in Paris, Saturday, Dec.12, 2015 during the COP21, the United Nations Climate Change Conference. Several environmental and human rights groups are planning protests around Paris to call attention to populations threatened by man-made global warming and urge an end to human use of oil, gas and coal. (AP Photo/Thibault Camus)





The realization of liberal hypocrisy when it comes to their constant doomsday pushing of global warming isn’t anything new. Still, there were two things that happened in the past week that perfectly illustrate a simple fact.

The left doesn’t actually believe what they are selling about “climate change.”

Time and again, we are presented with situations where some of the most outspoken proponents of minimalism and global warming hysteria could actually practice what they preach. Time and again, they chose not to, placing their own luxury and comfort above the planet they assure us needs saving.

Take the British “royals” for example, who are some of the most outspoken proponents of massive reduction in consumption to combat climate change.





According to The Daily Mail, Harry and Markle have been on four private jets in the last two weeks, resulting in a firestorm of criticism in the British press. Katie Nicholl, a close friend of the royal family’s, told Vanity Fair that Markle, who doesn’t read the tabloids, is aware of the controversy about her luxury travel but remains unconcerned about the attacks from the press.

“She’s moving on and riding above the storm,” Nicholl told the magazine. “She’s not wasting time or energy on the row over the private jets.”

Of course she’s not “wasting time” on it. It’s easy to ignore people pointing out your rampant hypocrisy when you don’t really believe what you’ve been saying anyway. For clarification, in just two of those private flights, Harry and Markle put out more carbon emissions than the average British citizen does in an entire calendar year. They managed to put out 100x more emissions than some Africans produce in the same time frame. All so they could avoid rubbing shoulders with the little people.

Their claims of security issues also turned out to be nonsense, as other members of the royal family were seen boarding a commercial flight just this week.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

AUGUST 24, 2019
*Michael Mann, creator of the infamous global warming ‘hockey stick,’ loses lawsuit against climate skeptic, ordered to pay defendant’s costs*
By Thomas Lifson
Michael Mann, a climatologist at Penn State University, is the creator of the “hockey stick graph” that appears to show global temperatures taking a noticeable swing upward in the era when humanity has been burning fossil fuels and dumping CO2 into the atmosphere. The graph was first published in 1998, prominently featured in the 2001 UN Climate Report, and formed part of Al Gore’s 2006 movie, An Inconvenient Truth.







The graph’s methodology and accuracy have been and continue to be hotly contested, but Mann has taken the tack of suing two of his most prominent critics for defamation or libel. One case, against Mark Steyn, is called by Steyn likely to end up in the Supreme Court. But another case, against Dr. Tim Ball was decided by the Supreme Court of British Columbia, with Mann’s case thrown out, and him ordered to pay the defendant’s legal costs, no doubt a tidy sum of money. News first broke in Wattsupwiththat, via an email Ball sent to Anthony Watt. Later, Principia-Scientific offered extensive details, including much background on the hockey stick.

The Canadian court issued it’s final ruling in favor of the Dismissal motion that was filed in May 2019 by Dr Tim Ball’s libel lawyers.

Not only did the court grant Ball’s application for dismissal of the nine-year, multi-million dollar lawsuit, it also took the additional step of awarding full legal costs to Ball. A detailed public statement from the world-renowned skeptical climatologist is expected in due course.

This extraordinary outcome is expected to trigger severe legal repercussions for Dr Mann in the U.S. and may prove fatal to climate science claims that modern temperatures are “unprecedented.” (snip)

Dr Mann lost his case because he refused to show in open court his R2 regression numbers (the ‘working out’) behind the world-famous ‘hockey stick’ graph (shown below).

Real science, not the phony “consensus” version, requires open access to data, so that skeptics (who play a key role in science) can see if results are reproducible. Of course, there are no falsifiable experimental data associated with the global warming predictions of doom, so it doesn’t really stand as science as Karl Popper defined it

This is an important victory in the process of debunking the warmist scare.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, the Democratic National Committee’s summer meeting in San Francisco devolved into chaosas climate change protesters stormed the room once guest credentials had been exhausted. The committee has rejected a resolution to have a presidential debate that only focused on climate change. That infuriated members of the Sunrise Movement (via ABC 7):


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

*Where do the " Obama's " get $ 14.85 Million to purchase 29 acres of property
in Martha's Vineyard....

$ 14.85 / 29 = $ 512, 068.96 per acre ( Which includes the property )

As of Jan 17, 2019 Barack Obama's net worth is approx $ 40 million....
His yearly salary as POTUS was $ 400,000.00
400,000 x 8 = $ 3.2 Million total paid salary from
Jan 20, 2009 - Jan 20, 2017

I'm not counting Michele's income as that is based on " Futures "
you have to sell the books to create capital....
( She had no salary or income before or during " His " Presidency )
( Yes they both got healthy advances on books and Netflixs 
obligations.
Books - somewhere in the range of $ 60 - 100 Million
Netflix's - somewhere in the range of $ 100 - 300 Million )

Remember this was only less than a year ago....
You gotta sell the books and have a return on the series
to generate capital....

With the Democrats running around preaching " recession is falling "
where's the projected income going to come from....

Something is very " Fishy " in the Deep State....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

*Nolte: Martha’s Vineyard Home Proves Obama Knows Global Warming’s a Hoax*





JIM WATSON/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN NOLTE24 Aug 20193,599
3:40
*Barack and Michelle Obama are proving with the purchase of a $15 million home on Martha’s Vineyard that they know Global Warming is a hoax.*

Do you want to know the very last thing a true believer in Global Warming would ever do…?

Move to an island and invest $15 million in a home with a — no joke — ocean view. But…

According to various news reports, Barry and Michelle are doing exactly that, and I do mean exactly that…

Here’s a photo of the estate, all 7,000 square feet of the mansion and the surrounding property… You see all that blue stuff off to the right…? That’s the Atlantic Ocean, y’all…

Now, some might see an awful lot of hypocrisy in a Global Warming believer like Obama purchasing a massive estate that will create an equally massive carbon footprint.

Fair enough.

But that only proves Barry’s a hypocrite, not that he’s a Global Warming Denier.

Investing some $15 million to live on an island home that sits right on the Atlantic Ocean…? You want to know what this is… That is not just the actions of a hypocrite; what we have here is a full-blown Global Warming Denier, a Climate Denier, someone who is so sure the sea levels will never rise, he’s backing up that certainty with $15 million.

Hey, who said this…?

No nation, however large or small, wealthy or poor, can escape the impact of climate change. Rising sea levels threaten every coastline. More powerful storms and floods threaten every continent.

Barry said that about ten years before he spent $15 million for a home on … the coastline.

Hey, who said this…?

The science is beyond dispute and the facts are clear. Sea levels are rising. Coastlines are shrinking.

Barry said that about ten years before he spent $15 million for a home on … the coastline.

Hey, who said this…?

[W]e’ll continue to see rising oceans, longer, hotter heat waves, dangerous droughts and floods.

Barry said that about seven years before he spent $15 million for a home on  … the ocean.

The Obamas are literally investing $15 million in the fact that Global Warming is a hoax.

What’s more, he is only 58 years old. He’s got at least another 25 to 30 years.

Regardless of his age, if Global Warming were real, this would be a terrible investment under any circumstance. As this dumb 12-year deadline counts down, it should be property along the coastlines that lose the most value, while inland property rates skyrocket due to overcrowding by leftists fleeing to safety… right?

But leftists are not leaving the coast, and the value of coastline property continues to rise.

If you want to know what people truly believe, don’t listen to what they say they believe… No, you have to watch what they actually do… And the very same people who are bullying us to give up our cars and beef and grills — because if we don’t, the oceans will rise and destroy the coasts!! —  are the very same people living on … the coast.

Maybe they would rather drown, rather lose everything than live among us deplorables, but there are plenty of blue cities in flyover country… Why don’t these bigots move there?

Because they know it’s all bullshit. And Obama knows it’s bullshit. And the media surely know it’s bullshit because the media are doing the exact same thing Obama’s doing…

While far-left CNN dehumanizes anyone who doesn’t believe in Global Warming, the fake news network is moving its primary base of operations from inland Atlanta to right on — again, no joke — the water in Manhattan, the very same Manhattan the media said would be underwater already.

If Barry and Michelle Obama don’t believe in Global Warming, why should I?

Why should anyone?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nolte: Martha’s Vineyard Home Proves Obama Knows Global Warming’s a Hoax*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry and Meghans next Climate Bash to be held at the Obama’s.  399  one percenters are flying in.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Harry and Meghans next Climate Bash to be held at the Obama’s.  399  one percenters are flying in.


I’m a one percenter but I wasn’t invited. Dammit. I’m stuck in Norco with junior. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m a one percenter but I wasn’t invited. Dammit. I’m stuck in Norco with junior. Where did I go wrong?


You're just to humble....


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're just to humble....


That must be the problem.
But I can brag about my ability to spell the word "too."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

messy said:


> That must be the problem.
> But I can brag about my ability to spell the word "too."


Maybe he meant, in fractured English, that you were on your way "to" Humble, Humble Texas? Never can be sure where LE gets his narrative from, he always reacts to one of his own making.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m a one percenter but I wasn’t invited. Dammit. I’m stuck in Norco with junior. Where did I go wrong?


Sucks for sure.. better to be enjoying the weather in Carlsbad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m a one percenter but I wasn’t invited. Dammit. I’m stuck in Norco with junior. Where did I go wrong?


No posers allowed......in Humble, TX either.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2019)

messy said:


> That must be the problem.
> But I can brag about my ability to spell the word "too."


When all else fails go to spelling and punctuation...that's what loser do...atta boy!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe he meant, in fractured English, that you were on your way "to" Humble, Humble Texas? Never can be sure where LE gets his narrative from, he always reacts to one of his own making.


You lying piece of shit....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> When all else fails go to spelling and punctuation...that's what loser do...atta boy!


Irony . . . yet again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You lying piece of shit....


I can always tell when I hit a bone cuz you cry out so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Hurricanes, t says "why don't we nuke them?" . . . the idiot in chief has hereby laid down his decree for he is the chosen one!


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe he meant, in fractured English, that you were on your way "to" Humble, Humble Texas? Never can be sure where LE gets his narrative from, he always reacts to one of his own making.


Humble Texas is in the middle of the fossil fuel country.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> When all else fails go to spelling and punctuation...that's what loser do...atta boy!


Did you intend the singular “loser?” Are you senile?


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No posers allowed......in Humble, TX either.


Do you know what a “poser” is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> That must be the problem.
> But I can brag about my ability to spell the word "too."


How are you at knowing the difference between a comma and a period?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How are you at knowing the difference between a comma and a period?


Where's LE?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's LE?


He’s busy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m a one percenter but I wasn’t invited. Dammit. I’m stuck in Norco with junior. Where did I go wrong?


I was there this weekend too, you should have let me know and I would have bought.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hurricanes, t says "why don't we nuke them?" . . . the idiot in chief has hereby laid down his decree for he is the chosen one!


Im trying to figure out a way to convince him the fed is a hurricane.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was there this weekend too, you should have let me know and I would have bought.


Too bad! We were in n'out early though. 8 am Saturday and I didn't go Sunday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

“I think I know more about the environment than most people,” ~t

Sounds like you Sean.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony . . . yet again.


*How's that " Global Warming/Climate Change " narrative*
*going now that the crux of the LIES has been exposed.....!*

*Ye old " Hockey Stick " argument is TRASH.....!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you know what a “poser” is?


Thanks to you.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thanks to you.


A poser involves artifice. So, for example, when you pretend to know wtf you’re talking about when you discuss finance, you’re a poser.
I have no artifice, therefore I’m not a poser.
Understand, son?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> A poser involves artifice. So, for example, when you pretend to know wtf you’re talking about when you discuss finance, you’re a poser.
> I have no artifice, therefore I’m not a poser.
> Understand, son?


Totally.  Like when debt masquerades as an asset.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Totally.  Like when debt masquerades as an asset.


Get a fucking  snorkel dumbass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a fucking  snorkel dumbass.


Good morning sunshine.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good morning sunshine.


Hey now... don't steal my Sunshine.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey now... don't steal my Sunshine.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


>


At least you got the refrence.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> At least you got the refrence.


I'm a lot older than you but a lot younger in so many ways.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm a lot older than you but a lot younger in so many ways.


Shocking!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!


Messpola


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Messpola


Messpoladu


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm a lot older than you but a lot younger in so many ways.


Really? A lot older... if you say so, old man.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hurricanes, t says "why don't we nuke them?" . . . the idiot in chief has hereby laid down his decree for he is the chosen one!


Sounds like something right out of your mouth...you and Trump love to bloviate...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's LE?


You oughta know, your nose is buried in my ass...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!


Proof that with age does not necessarily come wisdom...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Messpola


Or Wezspola...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm a lot older than you but a lot younger in so many ways.


So what you're really trying to say is that you are an immature old fart. That explains a lot and actually makes sense..


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So what you're really trying to say is that you are an immature old fart. That explains a lot and actually makes sense..


Exactly.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Really? A lot older... if you say so, old man.


Yup. Look and learn, son.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So what you're really trying to say is that you are an immature old fart. That explains a lot and actually makes sense..


Did you know that nobody lives in the Dakotas?


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you know that nobody lives in the Dakotas?


Pretty much. Nor Wyoming.
So for example, dummy, those three states have 2m people or so and 6 senators. California has close to 40m and 2 senators. 
So when you want to learn about the real America and what most people think, y’all should listen to me.
Got it, chump? Nobody lives there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty much. Nor Wyoming.
> So for example, dummy, those three states have 2m people or so and 6 senators. California has close to 40m and 2 senators.
> So when you want to learn about the real America and what most people think, y’all should listen to me.
> Got it, chump? Nobody lives there.


Walmart is probably thinking we should have consulted someone that is " a lot older.... but a lot younger in so many ways "  before they decided to build 14 super centers in North Dakota, and 12 super centers and a distribution Center in Wyoming.  Combined, both "nobody lives there states" employ 20k ghost and generate  $90 million in Tax revenues.  Fries U!  What a deal!! Still.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Walmart is probably thinking we should have consulted someone that is " a lot older.... but a lot younger in so many ways "  before they decided to build 14 super centers in North Dakota, and 12 super centers and a distribution Center in Wyoming.  Combined, both "nobody lives there states" employ 20k ghost and generate  $90 million in Tax revenues.  Fries U!  What a deal!! Still.


Exactly where I would build those pieces of shit. Where nothing’s happening and the nobodies are desperate for work at any wage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Exactly where I would build those pieces of shit. Where nothing’s happening and the nobodies are desperate for work at any wage.


Sounds like they needed someone " a lot older.... but a lot younger in so many ways.  "The U.S. hit a milestone this year (2018), producing more crude oil than any other country, *and North Dakota is a big reason for that.* After a lull when prices collapsed in 2014, the state is setting new production records and is the country's number two oil state, behind only Texas. 

Fries U!!  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like they needed someone " a lot older.... but a lot younger in so many ways.  "The U.S. hit a milestone this year (2018), producing more crude oil than any other country, *and North Dakota is a big reason for that.* After a lull when prices collapsed in 2014, the state is setting new production records and is the country's number two oil state, behind only Texas.
> 
> Fries U!!  What a deal!!


You totally get it, dude. The place with no people houses Walmart distribution centers (for minimum wage jobs) and oil drilling with those dirty and dangerous jobs.
It's places like North Dakota that make America great, even when nobody lives there! No wonder the Dakotas with their 1.5m people have twice as many senators as CA.
Well done, Iz; I knew I could count on you for this.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty much. Nor Wyoming.
> So for example, dummy, those three states have 2m people or so and 6 senators. California has close to 40m and 2 senators.
> So when you want to learn about the real America and what most people think, y’all should listen to me.
> Got it, chump? Nobody lives there.


Donald Trump lives in you.
You really are a narcissistic blow hard.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You totally get it, dude. The place with no people houses Walmart distribution centers (for minimum wage jobs) and oil drilling with those dirty and dangerous jobs.
> It's places like North Dakota that make America great, even when nobody lives there! No wonder the Dakotas with their 1.5m people have twice as many senators as CA.
> Well done, Iz; I knew I could count on you for this.


Twice as many Senators? Wrong.
All states have two Senators per the Constitution 
California has 53 Representatives in Congress per the Constitution and population of the State
Wyoming & North Dakota each have 1 Representative in Congress.

But you know all that....


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Twice as many Senators? Wrong.
> All states have two Senators per the Constitution
> California has 53 Representatives in Congress per the Constitution and population of the State
> Wyoming & North Dakota each have 1 Representative in Congress.
> ...


If you weren't so lame, you wouldn't disagree with my statement that the Dakotas, with their 1.5m people, have twice as many senators as CA, with its 39m people.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Donald Trump lives in you.
> You really are a narcissistic blow hard.


I'm not narcissistic at all. I'm actually quite humble. But as your teacher, sometimes I have to give you the benefit of my wisdom, experience...and success.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm not narcissistic at all.
> I'm actually quite humble.
> But as your teacher, sometimes
> I have to give you the benefit of
> my wisdom, experience...and success.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty much. Nor Wyoming.
> So for example, dummy, those three states have 2m people or so and 6 senators. California has close to 40m and 2 senators.
> So when you want to learn about the real America and what most people think, y’all should listen to me.
> Got it, chump? Nobody lives there.


Real America huh? How many real American states are sanctuary states again?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like they needed someone " a lot older.... but a lot younger in so many ways.  "The U.S. hit a milestone this year (2018), producing more crude oil than any other country, *and North Dakota is a big reason for that.* After a lull when prices collapsed in 2014, the state is setting new production records and is the country's number two oil state, behind only Texas.
> 
> Fries U!!  What a deal!!


Shhhhh! Let Wez keep investing here in So Cal where he NEVER loses money in real estate. Meanwhile, I'll look at these lesser states to find me some cheap land,  on a lake, near the mountains.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> If you weren't so lame, you wouldn't disagree with my statement that the Dakotas, with their 1.5m people, have twice as many senators as CA, with its 39m people.


Go back to spelling & punctuation.
North Dakota 2
South Dakota 2
Two separate states.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm not narcissistic at all. I'm actually quite humble. But as your teacher, sometimes I have to give you the benefit of my wisdom, experience...and success.


If you're not narcissistic, you're delusional.
If what you preach is wisdom, you don't want to share it...


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> But they don't have twice as many, only a moron would think so.


North Dakota has 2, and South Dakota has 2.  2+2=4,  twice as much as California has.

You can now join Izzy at the 3rd-grade remedial math seminar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Shhhhh! Let Wez keep investing here in So Cal where he NEVER loses money in real estate. Meanwhile, I'll look at these lesser states to find me some cheap land,  on a lake, near the mountains.


 Fries U folks crack me up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> North Dakota has 2, and South Dakota has 2.  2+2=4,  twice as much as California has.
> 
> You can now join Izzy at the 3rd-grade remedial math seminar.


Playing GOTCHA Magoo? What else is new.
Do they share legislatures?
Two different states....just a clever bit of thinking to prove a meaningless statement.
The original post referenced North Dakota, some dick wad couldn't disagree with the reference, so they got "clever"....


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Playing GOTCHA Magoo? What else is new.
> Do they share legislatures?
> Two different states....just a clever bit of thinking to prove a meaningless statement.
> The original post referenced North Dakota, some dick wad couldn't disagree with the reference, so they got "clever"....


I figured it out right away.  You had to be led by the nose.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You totally get it, dude. The place with no people houses Walmart distribution centers (for minimum wage jobs) and oil drilling with those dirty and dangerous jobs.
> It's places like North Dakota that make America great, even when nobody lives there! No wonder the Dakotas with their 1.5m people have twice as many senators as CA.
> Well done, Iz; I knew I could count on you for this.


Damn Russians split what should have been one state of Dakota.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm not narcissistic at all. I'm actually quite humble. But as your teacher, sometimes I have to give you the benefit of my wisdom, experience...and success.


I’d almost forgot about your Wezdumb.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I figured it out right away.  You had to be led by the nose.


About the only thing you "figured out" right away.  Glad to see you're making progress. Now maybe you and Wez can take a nap together...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> North Dakota has 2, and South Dakota has 2.  2+2=4,  twice as much as California has.
> 
> You can now join Izzy at the 3rd-grade remedial math seminar.


Your legacy lives on.  No wonder the triplets argue with such eloquent ignorance.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn Russians split what should have been one state of Dakota.


At the time of those states' formation, the sizes of new states was limited to what was seen at the time of weaker transportation and communication as what could be handled by one state government.  Look at the similar dimensions of ND, SD, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma, Oregon, and Washington.  Texas was bigger because it came in as a preexisting entity (although chopped off at the Missouri Compromise slavery limit of 36° 30') and California because of its wealth.   The newest states of Alaska and Hawaii really stretch out, but modern technology makes that doable.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> North Dakota has 2, and South Dakota has 2.  2+2=4,  twice as much as California has.
> 
> You can now join Izzy at the 3rd-grade remedial math seminar.


I think they're struggling. Iz is still hung up on "nobody lives there."


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Go back to spelling & punctuation.
> North Dakota 2
> South Dakota 2
> Two separate states.


Wrong again, sweetcheeks. Add in Wyoming...now you have 2m people, 6 senators. Tough one for you, huh?


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Shhhhh! Let Wez keep investing here in So Cal where he NEVER loses money in real estate. Meanwhile, I'll look at these lesser states to find me some cheap land,  on a lake, near the mountains.


NEVER. Maybe in Temecula or Lancaster you can lose...
Yup, you can find good, cheap land in the rockies still, for sure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Donald Trump lives in you.
> You really are a narcissistic blow hard.


Oh yeah, its an even day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> NEVER. Maybe in Temecula or Lancaster you can lose...
> Yup, you can find good, cheap land in the rockies still, for sure.


Location, location, location, go ahead and buy cheap where the profit margins are nil. These nutters really are rubes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> NEVER. Maybe in Temecula or Lancaster you can lose...
> Yup, you can find good, cheap land in the rockies still, for sure.


So your income property is in Lancaster or Temecula? I thought you posted it was out by you, so you lied... again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Wrong again, sweetcheeks. Add in Wyoming...now you have 2m people, 6 senators. Tough one for you, huh?


So all three, yes three, of those states are considered one to you? Did you and E graduate from the same school of idiots? I forgot...Must have been the same graduating class... nap time old man.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I think they're struggling. Iz is still hung up on "nobody lives there."


Lol!  Too much going on there to be hung up on.  You feelin'  inadequate as a Californian because you're two senators short of a two pair?  Fries U!! What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> NEVER. Maybe in Temecula or Lancaster you can lose...
> Yup, you can find good, cheap land in the rockies still, for sure.


Still wearing that debt cape so you can masquerade as an asset?  Fries U!  what a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So all three, yes three, of those states are considered one to you? Did you and E graduate from the same school of idiots? I forgot...Must have been the same graduating class... nap time old man.


First it was the Russians, now it's the Dakotans and Cowboys of Wyoming causing an unequal representation.  Trump has victimized them so bad that they're in a flat spin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So your income property is in Lancaster or Temecula? I thought you posted it was out by you, so you lied... again.


Lol!  Beach House


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Location, location, location, go ahead and buy cheap where the profit margins are nil. These nutters really are rubes.


Hey Dumbass! Come up with your own ideas or post. I already posted location, location, location. Good grief your an idiot!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> NEVER. Maybe in Temecula or Lancaster you can lose...
> Yup, you can find good, cheap land in the rockies still, for sure.


BTW... just to show you what an asshat, blowhard wannabe you are:

*Temecula real estate appreciated* 62.52% over the last ten years, which is an average annual home *appreciation* rate *of* 4.98%, putting *Temecula* in the top 10% nationally for *real estate appreciation*.

Now go take a nap with Espola...


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> BTW... just to show you what an asshat, blowhard wannabe you are:
> 
> *Temecula real estate appreciated* 62.52% over the last ten years, which is an average annual home *appreciation* rate *of* 4.98%, putting *Temecula* in the top 10% nationally for *real estate appreciation*.
> 
> Now go take a nap with Espola...


Awesome! We have Temecula in LA; it's called Calabasas.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So your income property is in Lancaster or Temecula? I thought you posted it was out by you, so you lied... again.


I only have one income property and that's in Nashville.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So all three, yes three, of those states are considered one to you? Did you and E graduate from the same school of idiots? I forgot...Must have been the same graduating class... nap time old man.


Yes they are one state except Wyoming is prettier and has A LOT more billionaires. Politically, however, one state. 2 million people, 6 senators.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes they are one state except Wyoming is prettier and has A LOT more billionaires. Politically, however, one state. 2 million people, 6 senators.


Freakin' Russians!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Exactly where I would build those pieces of shit. Where nothing’s happening and the nobodies are desperate for work at any wage.


Robber Baron as rat used to say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Robber Baron as rat used to say.


Learn some history dropout boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Learn some history dropout boy.


Your pal is a wannabe.
I know.
Still hilarious.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I only have one income property and that's in Nashville.


Wait?! What happened to the best state in the union? You're letting Ratboy down... after he parroted your post.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Robber Baron as rat used to say.


You mean the Walton family? Or the oil execs? Robber barons, that fits.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Forbes likes solar --

https://www.forbes.com/sites/enriquedans/2019/07/16/the-global-energy-map-is-changing-faster-than-youthink/#3fde797724f1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Forbes likes solar --
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/enriquedans/2019/07/16/the-global-energy-map-is-changing-faster-than-youthink/#3fde797724f1


Who doesn't like solar?
If it works and is cheaper than natural gas, I'm on board.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who doesn't like solar?
> If it works and is cheaper than natural gas, I'm on board.


Installation cost is higher, but heavily subsidized.  Lifetime cost is much lower.  A proper installation will provide power to its house even when SDGE power is down due to earthquake, fire, or unpaid bills.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Forbes likes solar --
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/enriquedans/2019/07/16/the-global-energy-map-is-changing-faster-than-youthink/#3fde797724f1


And?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Installation cost is higher, but heavily subsidized.  Lifetime cost is much lower.  A proper installation will provide power to its house even when SDGE power is down due to earthquake, fire, or unpaid bills.


Define a proper installation.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who doesn't like solar?
> If it works and is cheaper than natural gas, I'm on board.


“If it works?” What are you, ignorant? 
Nah, don’t answer that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> “If it works?” What are you, ignorant?
> Nah, don’t answer that.


Dude... I house blew up a few miles from me during a solar install. So yea, if it works. 

I forgot, you're really old but are you senile as well?


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Dude... I house blew up a few miles from me during a solar install. So yea, if it works.
> 
> I forgot, you're really old but are you senile as well?


That sun is very explosive, isn’t it?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And?


Yeah, I didn't think many of the netloons around here would read it.

Here is the last paragraph --

All the studies agree that not only that we must stop building and operating fossil fuel power plants, but that we have already built too many and that the fuel needed to supply them will now remain under the ground. The need to make this transition is becoming more urgent every day. Germany has already announced the closure of all its 84 coal-powered plants and India has canceled plans to build any more due to the plummeting cost of solar energy: with every day that passes, action in this regard is more important and more strategic. Only countries that act in time and update their generation policies can hope to win a place on the new global energy map.​


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Define a proper installation.


Panels big enough to run the AC while charging the batteries, and batteries big enough to last the night.  A rule of thumb for electrical utility planners is that an average single-family home requires 1 KW average, or 24 KWH per day.  A 10 KWH Tesla Power Wall, which can be installed in the average home garage, runs about $3500, and there are other cheaper options.

I know personally at least 2 families in San Diego County that have been doing this for decades, long before Tesla got into the market.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Installation cost is higher, but heavily subsidized.  Lifetime cost is much lower.  A proper installation will provide power to its house even when SDGE power is down due to earthquake, fire, or unpaid bills.


I know way more about it than you do, but thanks.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know way more about it than you do, but thanks.


Do you install your solar systems with PVC, or do you use copper?
And do you install systems that give you a nice warm anus wash when you sit on them?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you install your solar systems with PVC, or do you use copper?
> And do you install systems that give you a nice warm anus wash when you sit on them?


Charming.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know way more about it than you do, but thanks.


So what system do you have at your house?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> That sun is very explosive, isn’t it?


I'm sure the family who lost a loved one in the explosion would appreciate your sympathy.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Dude... I house blew up a few miles from me during a solar install. So yea, if it works.
> 
> I forgot, you're really old but are you senile as well?


A house blew up during a solar install?  Details, please.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm sure the family who lost a loved one in the explosion would appreciate your sympathy.


Dude wtf are you talking about? You sound like a complete nutjob.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you install your solar systems with PVC, or do you use copper?


Lol!


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude wtf are you talking about? You sound like a complete nutjob.


I have already explained how I know he is capable of lying in posts here because he has lied about me, so I view his stories with skepticism.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> I have already explained how I know he is capable of lying in posts here because he has lied about me, so I view his stories with skepticism.


He’s a weirdo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude wtf are you talking about? You sound like a complete nutjob.


You're an old senile guy. If you read more then your liberal rags and websites you would know what I'm referring to. You're such an ass...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> I have already explained how I know he is capable of lying in posts here because he has lied about me, so I view his stories with skepticism.


What lies have I ever told about you? I've always been truthful and honest. Just because you are ashamed of what you posted doesn't make my fault. Maybe one day you'll grow a pair and come clean.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s a weirdo.


And you're an old guy who likes to lie about his income. We could play this game all day...


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What lies have I ever told about you? I've always been truthful and honest. Just because you are ashamed of what you posted doesn't make my fault. Maybe one day you'll grow a pair and come clean.


Liar.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Liar.


Ouch... coming from you that really tickles. Got anymore zingers or are you off to bed with the other old fart?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ouch... coming from you that really tickles. Got anymore zingers or are you off to bed with the other old fart?


q.e.d.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Another zinger... d.f.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know way more about it than you do, but thanks.


"I, I know, way more than the generals"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude wtf are you talking about? You sound like a complete nutjob.


Zippy the pinhead come to life.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And you're an old guy who likes to lie about his income. We could play this game all day...


Don't be jealous of my income. Your mom and dad help you out, don't they?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

https://t.co/tcbhgWIFGh?amp=1


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/tcbhgWIFGh?amp=1


Huge news. The plaintiff could not prove that the defendant issued its utterances (challenging the "hockey stick" theory) knowing they were false and stated with an intent to injure the plaintiff's business or reputation and, in fact, did so.
If that doesn't prove that global warming isn't happening, then nothing does.
You idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Huge news. The plaintiff could not prove that the defendant issued its utterances (challenging the "hockey stick" theory) knowing they were false and stated with an intent to injure the plaintiff's business or reputation and, in fact, did so.
> If that doesn't prove that global warming isn't happening, then nothing does.
> You idiot.


Not exactly, but you dont really want to know the truth, do you?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Huge news. The plaintiff could not prove that the defendant issued its utterances (challenging the "hockey stick" theory) knowing they were false and stated with an intent to injure the plaintiff's business or reputation and, in fact, did so.
> If that doesn't prove that global warming isn't happening, then nothing does.
> You idiot.


Nuances of the law are lost on plumbers (admittedly, my scientific finding is based on a sample of only 1, but it's something).  The professional denial publicists, however, know what they can get away with.  The loyal amateur denialists confirm their judgment.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not exactly, but you dont really want to know the truth, do you?


Here is some truth for you --

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

https://scripps.ucsd.edu/programs/keelingcurve/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svante_Arrhenius


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Huge news. The plaintiff could not prove that the defendant issued its utterances (challenging the "hockey stick" theory) knowing they were false and stated with an intent to injure the plaintiff's business or reputation and, in fact, did so.
> If that doesn't prove that global warming isn't happening, then nothing does.
> You idiot.





espola said:


> Nuances of the law are lost on plumbers (admittedly, my scientific finding is based on a sample of only 1, but it's something).  The professional denial publicists, however, know what they can get away with.  The loyal amateur denialists confirm their judgment.





espola said:


> Here is some truth for you --
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
> 
> ...


Triggered. lol.
Have a nice weekend suckers. 
The weather is gonna be perfect.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Triggered. lol.
> Have a nice weekend suckers.
> The weather is gonna be perfect.


Truth.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Here is some truth for you --
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
> 
> ...


Espola, you are really trying to convince that guy with scientists and data? That's so silly; he has a Canadian defamation case to prove otherwise! LOL.
And I don't care what he says about those new-fangled Japanese toilets...I'm a Kohler guy all the way.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not exactly, but you dont really want to know the truth, do you?


Yes, exactly. So wrong again, cowboy.
Oh, and the "mainstream media" isn't covering the Canadian defamation case proving no climate change? Poor little snowflake...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Don't be jealous of my income. Your mom and dad help you out, don't they?


Jealous... of what? Your make believe income? Nice try Racist!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Zippy the pinhead come to life.


Hey look! It's the forum pussy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean the Walton family? Or the oil execs? Robber barons, that fits.


Jealous of their income.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Espola, you are really trying to convince that guy with scientists and data? That's so silly; he has a Canadian defamation case to prove otherwise! LOL.
> And I don't care what he says about those new-fangled Japanese toilets...I'm a Kohler guy all the way.


The Canadian court ruled that he didn't have a libel case just because the guy lied about him.  The other case against Mark Steyn, who called him a child molester because he worked at Penn State, is still proceeding through the US courts.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> The Canadian court ruled that he didn't have a libel case just because the guy lied about him.  The other case against Mark Steyn, who called him a child molester because he worked at Penn State, is still proceeding through the US courts.


You just can’t handle the truth. The victory for the defense on the defamation claim proved there is no climate change. Ricky logic prevails.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Jealous of their income.


I know I could do a LOT better than my spot in the 1%, that’s for sure. I mean, people are richer than at any time in history!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Truth.


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I know I could do a LOT better than my spot in the 1%, that’s for sure. I mean, people are richer than at any time in history!


#MAGA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Nuances of the law are lost on plumbers (admittedly, my scientific finding is based on a sample of only 1, but it's something).  The professional denial publicists, however, know what they can get away with.  The loyal amateur denialists confirm their judgment.


“What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> “What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”


So no verdict? No finding that the hockey stick was fraud? Clear proof of the absence of climate change. If you analyze plumbing problems with this logic, lotsa luck!


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> “What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”


That's not quoting the court finding.  It is from one of your twitter masters, based on a report from a right-wing website.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not quoting the court finding.  It is from one of your twitter masters, based on a report from a right-wing website.


These loons are so wrapped up in pretzel logic they believe they, and they alone, have all the answers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These loons are so wrapped up in pretzel logic they believe they, and they alone, have all the answers.


Yea these lefty loons have lost it!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not quoting the court finding.  It is from one of your twitter masters, based on a report from a right-wing website.


Did the court ask the Mann to show his work or not?

I just quoted the article I posted. The particular quote is from a lawyer commenting on the case.
Read it again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

https://t.co/0PBDiDighN?amp=1


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did the court ask the Mann to show his work or not?
> 
> I just quoted the article I posted. The particular quote is from a lawyer commenting on the case.
> Read it again.


The quote is from a rightwing website, quoting a retired lawyer who now writes for another right-wing website.  You can look it up.  

Explain the significance of "R2 regression", the data requested by the defense in the Canadian court case.  You can look that up too.  Just restate it in terms that even Izzy can understand.

You have an established reputation as a sucker for any wingnut tweet you read, but it is reassuring of you to provide regular reminders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> The quote is from a rightwing website, quoting a retired lawyer who now writes for another right-wing website.  You can look it up.
> 
> Explain the significance of "R2 regression", the data requested by the defense in the Canadian court case.  You can look that up too.  Just restate it in terms that even Izzy can understand.
> 
> You have an established reputation as a sucker for any wingnut tweet you read, but it is reassuring of you to provide regular reminders.


Since you consider anything you dont agree with, "right wing", your response is not surprising.
Did the judge ask Mann to show his work or not?

My understanding is that Mann was given a deadline and failed to provide his "proof".


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/0PBDiDighN?amp=1


This is not news.  Driving around Oceanside you can see wave-cut cliffs more than a hundred feet above the current sea level.  As the article you quoted points out, that happens when the land-borne glacial ice melts off.  What do you think is happening now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> This is not news.  Driving around Oceanside you can see wave-cut cliffs more than a hundred feet above the current sea level.  As the article you quoted points out, that happens when the land-borne glacial ice melts off.  What do you think is happening now?


I just posted a link to something I find interesting and germane to the thread topic.
Why the hysterical response?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just posted a link to something I find interesting and germane to the thread topic.
> Why the hysterical response?


Did you look up R2 regression yet?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Since you consider anything you dont agree with, "right wing", your response is not surprising.
> Did the judge ask Mann to show his work or not?
> 
> My understanding is that Mann was given a deadline and failed to provide his "proof".


I don't consider a website to be anything until I research its background.  I also researched the background of Dr. Ball, the defendant in the Canadian case that got you so excited.  He has a long history of stretching his qualifications, doing things like claiming to be a long-term professor of climatology when, in fact, he was a short-term professor of geography.  You can look it up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't consider a website to be anything until I research its background.  I also researched the background of Dr. Ball, the defendant in the Canadian case that got you so excited.  He has a long history of stretching his qualifications, doing things like claiming to be a long-term professor of climatology when, in fact, he was a short-term professor of geography.  You can look it up.


Dr.Ball is a statistician. He used a proof defense and the judge asked Mann to provide certain requested proofs of his work.
Mann refused to provide his proof and the case was tossed.

Dr. Mann lost.
Why does that upset you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You just can’t handle the truth. The victory for the defense on the defamation claim proved there is no climate change. Ricky logic prevails.


Ricky is pretty logical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't consider a website to be anything until I research its background.  I also researched the background of Dr. Ball, the defendant in the Canadian case that got you so excited.  He has a long history of stretching his qualifications, doing things like claiming to be a long-term professor of climatology when, in fact, he was a short-term professor of geography.  You can look it up.


https://principia-scientific.org/breaking-key-un-climate-fraudster-makes-concessions-tim-ball-lawsuit/

Some history


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://principia-scientific.org/breaking-key-un-climate-fraudster-makes-concessions-tim-ball-lawsuit/
> 
> Some history


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ricky is pretty logical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Sorry about your hero.
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dr.Ball is a statistician. He used a proof defense and the judge asked Mann to provide certain requested proofs of his work.
> Mann refused to provide his proof and the case was tossed.
> 
> Dr. Mann lost.
> Why does that upset you?


Dr. Mann's work (including the "R2 regression") was reviewed by experts in the field of climate research before it could be published.  Dr. Tim Ball is a geographer.  How would you feel if the lead contractor on a job asked one of the landscapers to inspect your plumbing installation?

There is a Dr. Ball who is a statistician -- Dr. Patrick Ball --
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Ball
Perhaps you have them confused. 

Did you look up "R2 regression" yet?  A real statistician (or, for that matter, anyone with even modest training in a laboratory science) would recognize the humor in that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Dr. Mann's work (including the "R2 regression") was reviewed by experts in the field of climate research before it could be published.  Dr. Tim Ball is a geographer.  How would you feel if the lead contractor on a job asked one of the landscapers to inspect your plumbing installation?
> 
> There is a Dr. Ball who is a statistician -- Dr. Patrick Ball --
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Ball
> ...


https://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2019/08/michael-mann-refuses-to-produce-data-loses-case.php

He had 8 years to produce the data.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did the court ask the Mann to show his work or not?
> 
> I just quoted the article I posted. The particular quote is from a lawyer commenting on the case.
> Read it again.


Espola is correct. You are quoting one of your Twitter masters. Do you even know why you are discussing that case? In your brain, a defamation case = scientific findings about climate change?


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


God what idiots. 
In the idiocracy, people liked Ricky recognize that the uneducated hold more sway on matters about which education is required than the educated! Trump has taught them well.
So they spout uneducated, non- factual things and believe them.
It works for those controlling them, because the real money in energy and gun manufacturing gives them the messages.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> God what idiots.
> In the idiocracy, people liked Ricky recognize that the uneducated hold more sway on matters about which education is required than the educated! Trump has taught them well.
> So they spout uneducated, non- factual things and believe them.
> It works for those controlling them, because the real money in energy and gun manufacturing gives them the messages.


Eight years to produce the data.
Now, he not only gets the case thrown out, but he's on the hook for court costs.

Who's the idiot here?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These loons are so wrapped up in pretzel logic they believe they, and they alone, have all the answers.


Feeling inadequate again I see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you look up R2 regression yet?


Did you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you?


More importantly, did the judge?
I think he did.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people crack me up.


I enjoy it too but sometimes I feel guilty as if I'm an adult in a home-run derby against little leaguers.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Eight years to produce the data.
> Now, he not only gets the case thrown out, but he's on the hook for court costs.
> 
> Who's the idiot here?


If you have been in the game for 30 minutes and you don't know yet who the patsy is, you're the patsy.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Eight years to produce the data.
> Now, he not only gets the case thrown out, but he's on the hook for court costs.
> 
> Who's the idiot here?


You seem pretty wound up about it.
The answer is you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> If you have been in the game for 30 minutes and you don't know yet who the patsy is, you're the patsy.


I'll keep that in mind.
Good luck at the little league home run derby.
You're gonna need it, especially with that hockey stick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem pretty wound up about it.
> The answer is you are.


Thanks for the concern.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> Good luck at the little league home run derby.
> You're gonna need it, especially with that hockey stick.


Does the hockey stick represent sone kind of symbol (ahem) that you’re really excited about, or is this just another of your pathetic attempts to deny climate change?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Nuances of the law are lost on plumbers (admittedly, my scientific finding is based on a sample of only 1, but it's something).  The professional denial publicists, however, know what they can get away with.  The loyal amateur denialists confirm their judgment.


And the professional denialist theirs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Does the hockey stick represent sone kind of symbol (ahem) that you’re really excited about, or is this just another of your pathetic attempts to deny climate change?


Have the Obama’s invited you to their new home?


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have the Obama’s invited you to their new home?


No, I don’t know them.
Is there a reason you put an apostrophe in the word “Obamas?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> I enjoy it too but sometimes I feel guilty as if I'm an adult in a home-run derby against little leaguers.


Ahhhh the self proclamation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2019)

Y


messy said:


> No, I don’t know them.
> Is there a reason you put an apostrophe in the word “Obamas?”


Yes.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you?


Didn't need to.  

Although the article says "R2 regression", it is usually written as "R-squared regression" in places where the writing of superscripts is not supported. I can type it properly in google documents (for superscript, select the character, then press and hold Ctrl key and press the period key), but when I copy and paste it here it comes out as plain old "R2".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> This is not news.  Driving around Oceanside you can see wave-cut cliffs more than a hundred feet above the current sea level.  As the article you quoted points out, that happens when the land-borne glacial ice melts off.  What do you think is happening now?


If true why did Obama buy beachfront?
Don’t answer that.
1. It’s all a lie.
2. Obama is an idiot.
3. Both.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't need to.
> 
> Although the article says "R2 regression", it is usually written as "R-squared regression" in places where the writing of superscripts is not supported. I can type it properly in google documents (for superscript, select the character, then press and hold Ctrl key and press the period key), but when I copy and paste it here it comes out as plain old "R2".


That’s a “No”


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Eight years to produce the data.
> Now, he not only gets the case thrown out, but he's on the hook for court costs.
> 
> Who's the idiot here?


I understand Penn State is underwriting the legal costs.  They are sensitive to accusations of that type after their football scandal.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If true why did Obama buy beachfront?
> Don’t answer that.
> 1. It’s all a lie.
> 2. Obama is an idiot.
> 3. Both.


It may be beachfront, but it's not exactly at sea level --







And if we continue to do as little about climate change as we are doing now, sea levels are projected to rise about 1 to 2 feet by 2050.  Do you think the Obamas will be living there for another 30 years?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> It may be beachfront, but it's not exactly at sea level --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You people crack me up.
I could literally not make this shit up.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people crack me up.
> I could literally not make this shit up.


What part do you think is made up?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> What part do you think is made up?


None of it.
That's the point, sherlock.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> None of it.
> That's the point, sherlock.


two

You have a point there.  I never would have predicted that you would get Dr. Balls mixed up.  Hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> two
> 
> You have a point there.  I never would have predicted that you would get Dr. Balls mixed up.  Hilarious.


Actually, I misinterpreted the article. There were two other statisticians sited, and i conflated their assertions with Ball's.
I'm glad it made you laugh.
From the article I posted,.

Some years after the stick was constructed, Canadian statisticians Stephen McIntyre and Ross McKitrick challenged Mann’s work. They argued the “recent paleoclimate reconstruction by Mann et al. does not provide reliable evidence about climate change over the past millennium, because their data are inconsistent and their confidence intervals are wrong.” 

Climate researcher Tim Ball even went so deep as to say that Mann “belongs in the state pen, not Penn State,” where Mann conducts research. Ball found out that was the wrong thing to say. Mann sued him in Canada.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”

Mann had eight years to produce his data.
He failed to do so, and now he gets to pay the court costs of Dr. Ball.

Sound like something a guy with the facts on his side would do?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

"Mann says that his lawyers are considering an appeal. He can appeal to his heart’s content, but there is not a court in North America that will allow a libel case to proceed where the plaintiff refuses to produce the documents that may show whether the statements made about him were true or false."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Mann says that his lawyers are considering an appeal. He can appeal to his heart’s content, but there is not a court in North America that will allow a libel case to proceed where the plaintiff refuses to produce the documents that may show whether the statements made about him were true or false."


In other words, the R isn’t squared.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, I misinterpreted the article. There were two other statisticians sited, and i conflated their assertions with Ball's.
> I'm glad it made you laugh.
> From the article I posted,.
> 
> ...


McIntyre is a retired businessman whose career was spent in mineral and energy exploration.  In his retirement, he founded the climate-denial website Climate Audit.  CA for years hid its funding sources until it was disclosed that McIntyre was receiving regular payments from a Canadian energy development corporation.  His role in this issue was providing funding for Dr. McKitrick who eventually came up with some alternative results from those of Dr. Mann based on similar data sources, published not in a scientific journal but by the Competitive Enterprise Institute.

McI and McK questioned Mann's results, but never his character.  Ball lied about Mann and by inference Penn State, and thus the lawsuit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> McIntyre is a retired businessman whose career was spent in mineral and energy exploration.  In his retirement, he founded the climate-denial website Climate Audit.  CA for years hid its funding sources until it was disclosed that McIntyre was receiving regular payments from a Canadian energy development corporation.  His role in this issue was providing funding for Dr. McKitrick who eventually came up with some alternative results from those of Dr. Mann based on similar data sources, published not in a scientific journal but by the Competitive Enterprise Institute.
> 
> McI and McK questioned Mann's results, but never his character.  Ball lied about Mann and by inference Penn State, and thus the lawsuit.


I get it.
You're all in on the hockey stick.
Too bad Mann isn't, or else he would have shown his work.
Embarrassing for you and him.
Entertaining though it is to watch your tenacious defense of your climate god.

Embarrassing for Penn State too.
Are they on the hook to pay the legal expenses of Dr. Ball?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> McIntyre is a retired businessman whose career was spent in mineral and energy exploration.  In his retirement, he founded the climate-denial website Climate Audit.  CA for years hid its funding sources until it was disclosed that McIntyre was receiving regular payments from a Canadian energy development corporation.  His role in this issue was providing funding for Dr. McKitrick who eventually came up with some alternative results from those of Dr. Mann based on similar data sources, published not in a scientific journal but by the Competitive Enterprise Institute.
> 
> McI and McK questioned Mann's results, but never his character.  Ball lied about Mann and by inference Penn State, and thus the lawsuit.


All this over R-squared eh?  Imagine that.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I get it.
> You're all in on the hockey stick.
> Too bad Mann isn't, or else he would have shown his work.
> Embarrassing for you and him.
> ...


I don't think Dr. Mann is embarrassed by the fact that his work has been reviewed and approved by people who know what they are talking about, and/or reinforced by others who have made similar studies.  

I'm not embarrassed about arguing with idiots and suckers on the Internet.

I think Penn State got what they wanted - public notice that they will sue people who slander them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't think Dr. Mann is embarrassed by the fact that his work has been reviewed and approved by people who know what they are talking about, and/or reinforced by others who have made similar studies.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about arguing with idiots and suckers on the Internet.
> 
> I think Penn State got what they wanted - public notice that they will sue people who slander them.


Who got slandered?
The judge dismissed the case with prejudice.

Tenacious piety.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who got slandered?
> The judge dismissed the case with prejudice.
> 
> Tenacious piety.


I thought you weren't a lawyer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you weren't a lawyer.


It doesnt take a lawyer to see who got their ass handed to them.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It doesnt take a lawyer to see who got their ass handed to them.


How does it feel?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> How does it feel?


I dont pretend to speak for Dr. Mann or his hockey stick.
(dont want to get sued. lol)


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont pretend to speak for Dr. Mann or his hockey stick.
> (dont want to get sued. lol)


Dr. Mann's position has been backed up by almost all the people who have proper credentials to judge it.

I always enjoy pointing out your errors and gullibility.  It's like science camp, but year-round. Don't quit me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2019)

So much for R-squared.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for R-squared.


He had 8 years to show how he squared his r.
Maybe he likes losing.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He had 8 years to show how he squared his r.
> Maybe he likes losing.


It seems to me that you have no idea what that means.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It seems to me that you have no idea what that means.


Can you explain to me why Dr. Mann, having 8 years to show his own data that would have ( if correct) won his case, failed to do so?
Can you do that, because Dr. Mann just cost Penn State a shitload of money.

(because he could, (or would) not.)


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you explain to me why Dr. Mann, having 8 years to show his own data that would have ( if correct) won his case, failed to do so?
> Can you do that, because Dr. Mann just cost Penn State a shitload of money.
> 
> (because he could, (or would) not.)


Ball's lawyer attempted to hide his case in a paper blizzard and succeeded.  Not only that, Ball "won" because gullible suckers believe it when they are told it has some bearing on the scientific findings behind the "hockey-stick" graph.  Asking for the r-squared data at this point is like me asking you to show where you learned the alphabet and to prove that all your words are spelled correctly.

As for Penn State, a reasonable decision could have been based on comparing the cost to comply against the cost not to comply.  If Barr wants to recoup his legal costs, he will have to file a motion with the judge or launch a separate lawsuit, which will put him in the position of being the party who has to show all his documents.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Ball's lawyer attempted to hide his case in a paper blizzard and succeeded.  Not only that, Ball "won" because gullible suckers believe it when they are told it has some bearing on the scientific findings behind the "hockey-stick" graph.  Asking for the r-squared data at this point is like me asking you to show where you learned the alphabet and to prove that all your words are spelled correctly.
> 
> As for Penn State, a reasonable decision could have been based on comparing the cost to comply against the cost not to comply.  If Barr wants to recoup his legal costs, he will have to file a motion with the judge or launch a separate lawsuit, which will put him in the position of being the party who has to show all his documents.


This is not an answer.
I see excuses and diversions.

Are you calling the judge an idiot too?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is not an answer.
> I see excuses and diversions.
> 
> Are you calling the judge an idiot too?


That's as directly as I can put it.  Sorry if it's over your head.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sciencenews.org/article/top-five-us-coastal-cities-risk-flooding-rising-sea-levels/amp

Why are all these cities preparing for climate-induced sea level rise if it’s not happening? Ricky?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sciencenews.org/article/top-five-us-coastal-cities-risk-flooding-rising-sea-levels/amp
> 
> Why are all these cities preparing for climate-induced sea level rise if it’s not happening? Ricky?


Climate is always in flux.
No argument there.
Never has been, especially from me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> That's as directly as I can put it.  Sorry if it's over your head.


Is the judge an idiot or just ignorant?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is the judge an idiot or just ignorant?


Is this an Izzy act?  You know where you say something false and then refer back to it as if it were golden truth?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Is this an Izzy act?  You know where you say something false and then refer back to it as if it were golden truth?


That was a Cheney trick, plant a reference in a newspaper article then refer back to it as a source, as if no one will notice (nutters don't of course). nutterism has been around awhile.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sciencenews.org/article/top-five-us-coastal-cities-risk-flooding-rising-sea-levels/amp
> 
> Why are all these cities preparing for climate-induced sea level rise if it’s not happening? Ricky?


Even t has cited it for an excuse to build a seawall to protect his golf course in the UK.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Is this an Izzy act?  You know where you say something false and then refer back to it as if it were golden truth?


Who got their case tossed?
Let me hear you say it.

Be a giver once in your life.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who got their case tossed?
> Let me hear you say it.
> 
> Be a giver once in your life.


Who said the judge was an idiot?  Wasn't me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Who said the judge was an idiot?  Wasn't me.


You dont have the balls to come right out and say it, but it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.
You basically called me an idiot for agreeing with him.

Its ok.

I understand how bad it must hurt.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont have the balls to come right out and say it, but it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.
> You basically called me an idiot for agreeing with him.
> 
> Its ok.
> ...


The judge made no statement one way or the other on the validity of Dr. Mann's "hockey-stick" paper.  He threw out a libel/slander case because for lawyerly reasons, not scientific.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The judge made no statement one way or the other on the validity of Dr. Mann's "hockey-stick" paper.  He threw out a libel/slander case because for lawyerly reasons, not scientific.


He allowed 8 years for Dr Mann to provide his work.
8 years.
*8 YEARS*

*Why hide it and lose the case?*


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He allowed 8 years for Dr Mann to provide his work.
> 8 years.
> *8 YEARS*


The original paper by Mann et al. was published in 1998.  

21 years ago, and no serious flaws have been found in the data or the analysis.

*21 YEARS*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The original paper by Mann et al. was published in 1998.
> 
> 21 years ago, and no serious flaws have been found in the data or the analysis.
> 
> *21 YEARS*


It should have been easy then.
Why not hand it over?

I dont enjoy this, btw.
Its a public service i force myself to provide.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It should have been easy then.
> Why not hand it over?
> 
> I dont enjoy this, btw.
> Its a public service i force myself to provide.


It was "handed over" to the editors of the Journal in which the original article was published, and to their anonymous panel of reviewers.  Other scientists who have approached the analysis on their own using Mann's data sources have said that they would handle the data differently, or have used different temperature-proxy methods, but their results are essentially the same - hundreds of years of gradually decreasing temperatures in the Northern Hemisphere, followed by an unprecedented temperature rise onto the present time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It was "handed over" to the editors of the Journal in which the original article was published, and to their anonymous panel of reviewers.  Other scientists who have approached the analysis on their own using Mann's data sources have said that they would handle the data differently, or have used different temperature-proxy methods, but their results are essentially the same - hundreds of years of gradually decreasing temperatures in the Northern Hemisphere, followed by an unprecedented temperature rise onto the present time.


Nope.
Judge wants to see for himself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nope.
> Judge wants to see for himself.


...gave him* 8 years *to pony up.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nope.
> Judge wants to see for himself.


Do you think the judge is going to read the r-squared regression data?  For what purpose?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you think the judge is going to read the r-squared regression data?  For what purpose?


Some years after the stick was constructed, Canadian statisticians Stephen McIntyre and Ross McKitrick challenged Mann’s work. They argued the “recent paleoclimate reconstruction by Mann et al. does not provide reliable evidence about climate change over the past millennium, because their data are inconsistent and their confidence intervals are wrong.” 

Climate researcher Tim Ball even went so deep as to say that Mann “belongs in the state pen, not Penn State,” where Mann conducts research. Ball found out that was the wrong thing to say. Mann sued him in Canada.

Ball, however, beat Mann in court. The case was dismissed Friday. Almost immediately, Ball wrote to Anthony Watts of the wattsupwiththat website, telling him “Mann’s case against me was dismissed this morning by the (British Columbia) Supreme Court and they awarded me (court) costs.”  According to John Hinderaker, an attorney and PowerLine blog contributor, the case was thrown out “with prejudice.”

“What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”

John O’Sullivan at Principia Scientific International believes the “extraordinary outcome will likely trigger severe legal repercussions for Dr. Mann in the U.S. and may prove fatal to alarmist climate science claims that modern temperatures are ‘unprecedented.'”


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Some years after the stick was constructed, Canadian statisticians Stephen McIntyre and Ross McKitrick challenged Mann’s work. They argued the “recent paleoclimate reconstruction by Mann et al. does not provide reliable evidence about climate change over the past millennium, because their data are inconsistent and their confidence intervals are wrong.”
> 
> Climate researcher Tim Ball even went so deep as to say that Mann “belongs in the state pen, not Penn State,” where Mann conducts research. Ball found out that was the wrong thing to say. Mann sued him in Canada.
> 
> ...


You're just repeating yesterday's content.  

What did McI and McK find wrong with Mann's work?  

Why couldn't they get their findings published in a reputable journal?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> You're just repeating yesterday's content.


I answered your question by simply re-posting some of the original article.
Now,  instead of thanking me, you try to obfuscate by coming up with questions about something else,.,,
Its not a good look.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I answered your question by simply re-posting some of the original article.
> Now,  instead of thanking me, you try to obfuscate by coming up with questions about something else,.,,
> Its not a good look.


You left off implying that the judge was going to read the data.  You ran away from that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> You left off implying that the judge was going to read the data.  You ran away from that.


“What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> “What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”


"Judge wants to see for himself."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> “What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”


You're trying to reason with Magoo.
He's right, fuck the truth, facts and logic matter not.
You can repost the facts and the logic of the matter as many times as you want.
Magoo doesn't care, his mind is made up.
Nice try though...you are a giver.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're trying to reason with Magoo.
> He's right, fuck the truth, facts and logic matter not.
> You can repost the facts and the logic of the matter as many times as you want.
> Magoo doesn't care, his mind is made up.
> Nice try though...you are a giver.


So what is the truth here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're trying to reason with Magoo.
> He's right, fuck the truth, facts and logic matter not.
> You can repost the facts and the logic of the matter as many times as you want.
> Magoo doesn't care, his mind is made up.
> Nice try though...you are a giver.


Seems like E has laid out all the actual facts . . . then there are the "alternative facts" those on the right rely on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> It seems to me that you have no idea what that means.


Why would you assume he doesn’t.  And why should we assume you do?  And if you do, please state Mann’s R-squared.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Ball's lawyer attempted to hide his case in a paper blizzard and succeeded.  Not only that, Ball "won" because gullible suckers believe it when they are told it has some bearing on the scientific findings behind the "hockey-stick" graph.  Asking for the r-squared data at this point is like me asking you to show where you learned the alphabet and to prove that all your words are spelled correctly.
> 
> As for Penn State, a reasonable decision could have been based on comparing the cost to comply against the cost not to comply.  If Barr wants to recoup his legal costs, he will have to file a motion with the judge or launch a separate lawsuit, which will put him in the position of being the party who has to show all his documents.


The masquerading R-squared.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would you assume he doesn’t.  And why should we assume you do?  And if you do, please state Mann’s R-squared.


Clueless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Is this an Izzy act?  You know where you say something false and then refer back to it as if it were golden truth?


Mann would be proud of your tap dancing on his behalf.  But he already has a lawyer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Climate is always in flux.
> No argument there.
> Never has been, especially from me.


Not to mention that those owners can buy government subsidized insurance should the need arise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was a Cheney trick, plant a reference in a newspaper article then refer back to it as a source, as if no one will notice (nutters don't of course). nutterism has been around awhile.


You sound more like your dad as time goes on.  Elevating eloquence over facts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would you assume he doesn’t.  And why should we assume you do?  And if you do, please state Mann’s R-squared.


The fact of the matter is that Dr. Mann stalled for 8 years when asked to produce the data.
The judge finally said, put up or shut up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fact of the matter is that Dr. Mann stalled for 8 years when asked to produce the data.
> The judge finally said, put up or shut up.


Ditto for E-squared.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fact of the matter is that Dr. Mann stalled for 8 years when asked to produce the data.
> The judge finally said, put up or shut up.


Nobody is arguing that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fact of the matter is that Dr. Mann stalled for 8 years when asked to produce the data.
> The judge finally said, put up or shut up.


.....and pay.  Let the Malthusians and Ehrlichians believe what they believe while child mortality rates and poverty rates have clearly plummeted over the last 30 years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Nobody is arguing that.


Just like nobody is arguing against climate change.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .....and pay.  Let the Malthusians and Ehrlichians believe what they believe while child mortality rates and poverty rates have clearly plummeted over the last 30 years.


No argument here.
Let them believe anything they want.
As long as they keep their hockey stick to themselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m okay with the hockey stick as long as it is not used as a club to develop policies that tend to move us in the opposite direction of the intent of that policy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fact of the matter is that Dr. Mann stalled for 8 years when asked to produce the data.
> The judge finally said, put up or shut up.


Sounds rather simple, doesn’t it?
Elitists have a hard time with simplicity.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless.


*Nah.....you are " Clueless "....*

*Once again you've been caught with your pants around your ankles...*

*The " Hockey Stick " is a LIE !*
*The " Tree Ring Data " is a LIE !*
*The " Temperature Data " is a LIE !*
*Etc.......*

*The " Premise " was/is forged upon a MASSIVE LIE !*

*Many Many times the TRUTH has been posted on just this*
*forum, yet YOU and others continue this " Train Wreck "*
*of a narrative......*

*You are one of two mind sets :*

*A. You are completely ignorant of the TRUTH and blindly follow*
*the Global Warming/Climate Change narrative due to your ignorance.*

*or*

*B. You are VERY aware of the TRUTH yet follow/recite the false*
*narrative of the Global Warming/Climate Change crowd because *
*you have an agenda that is contrary to HONESTY/INTEGRITY.*


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nah.....you are " Clueless "....*
> 
> *Once again you've been caught with your pants around your ankles...*
> 
> ...


I believe you have stated the denialist position quite succinctly there, even better than the plumber did recently.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I believe you have stated the denialist position quite succinctly there, even better than the plumber did recently.


These denialist are some of the same people that claim pizzagate is real and the Holocaust is not.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I believe you have stated the denialist position quite
> succinctly there, even better than the plumber did recently.


*Your position and recitals fall on deaf ears/eyes....LIAR !*
*You support a FALSE Premise that is based on*
*criminal motives...*

*Grow up LIAR.....!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These denialist are some of the same people that claim
> pizzagate is real and the Holocaust is not.


*Pizzagate is Pedogate is Epstein is Weinergate *

*All four are " Clintongate "...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 2, 2019)

This hurricane could have been avoided by nuking it in the South Atlantic two weeks ago.  Just my opinion.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This hurricane could have been avoided by nuking it in the South Atlantic two weeks ago.  Just my opinion.


I think we need to consider the possibility that that might form a sharknado.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I think we need to consider the possibility that that might form a sharknado.


The radiation would kill the sharks in the blast zone, dummy.  Sure, sharks would be deadly projectiles, but dead.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The radiation would kill the sharks in the blast zone, dummy.  Sure, sharks would be deadly projectiles, but dead.


Kill them?  Or just make freaks of them?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Kill them?  Or just make freaks of them?


I’m operating in the real world.  You’re nuts.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This hurricane could have been avoided by nuking it in the
> South Atlantic two weeks ago.
> Just my opinion.


*Your regurgitated comment is false Madeleine....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This hurricane could have been avoided by nuking it in the South Atlantic two weeks ago.  Just my opinion.


Wait until its over Mar a lago for best effect.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait until its over Mar a lago for best effect.


I wonder if t will file for FEMA benefits due to all the missed golfing and hotel income.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait until its over Mar a lago for best effect.


*You are Evil by Choice.....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

Someone was much better before he construed his doppelganger.
Its just so contrived now.
Used to be a real good act.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Someone was much better before he construed his
> doppelganger.
> Its just so contrived now.
> Used to be a real good act.


*You're referencing the " Bob" act.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

September 3, 2019
*Critics find yet another global warming fraud – walruses leaping to their death because of reduced ice*
By Thomas Lifson
When they aren’t citing the fraudulent claim that 97% of scientists back global warming alarmism, those who wish to panic us into handing over control of all energy usage to governments resort to emotional imagery of animals they claim are endangered by global warming. The notorious picture of a polar bear on a piece of ice was used for years, until it became clear that polar bear populations are growing, and that polar bears love to ride ice and then go for a swim.

Time for new creature to be used to evoke feelings of pity and guilt, those emotions that progressives continually exploit. And into the breach came no less a revered icon than Sir David Attenborough, the veteran BBC broadcaster and BBC executive often labeled a “national treasure” in British polls and publications.  In his Netflix series _Our Planet_ Sir David’s narration claimed that walruses have been driven to suicidal falls from rugged cliffs because there is no more ice for them.







_YouTube screen grab_

Watch the trailer below, cued to the moment a narrator states, “They’d be on the ice now, if they could be….”


But before you start calling for the criminal prosecution of fossil fuel executives, as Bernie Sanders now does, consider the evidence assembled by the Global Warming Policy Forum that walruses diving from cliffs is a behavior that far predates claims of global warming, and that ”national treasure” Attenborough has defrauded his viewers.

Naturalist Sir David Attenborough finds himself accused of misleading the public in his Netflix documentary _Our Planet_.

Aired at the start of the year, the show became notorious for heart-wrenching footage of walruses falling to their deaths from cliffs in Siberia.

Attenborough’s claim that this was due to global warming became highly controversial when it was revealed that the footage had been recorded during an incident when polar bears were known to have driven walruses over the cliffs.

Now, archive video confirms that Attenborough misled his audience. US Fish and Wildlife Service footage, recorded at Cape Pierce in Alaska in 1994, shows that more than 100 walruses had fallen from cliffs there on a number of occasions. The explanation given by scientists at the time was overcrowding on the beaches.

Here is the video:

So, who’s the denier now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 3, 2019
> *Critics find yet another global warming fraud – walruses leaping to their death because of reduced ice*
> By Thomas Lifson
> When they aren’t citing the fraudulent claim that 97% of scientists back global warming alarmism, those who wish to panic us into handing over control of all energy usage to governments resort to emotional imagery of animals they claim are endangered by global warming. The notorious picture of a polar bear on a piece of ice was used for years, until it became clear that polar bear populations are growing, and that polar bears love to ride ice and then go for a swim.
> ...


This is what happens when you can’t square the R.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


>


Sure it is.


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you explain to me why Dr. Mann, having 8 years to show his own data that would have ( if correct) won his case, failed to do so?
> Can you do that, because Dr. Mann just cost Penn State a shitload of money.
> 
> (because he could, (or would) not.)


Why would his data have won his case?


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sure it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299View attachment 5299


* Hockey Stick .*



*




*

*Bobby Clark knows " Hockey Stick "..........*


*




*

*Micheal Mann doesn't know " Hockey Stick ".....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont have the balls to come right out and say it, but it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.
> You basically called me an idiot for agreeing with him.
> 
> Its ok.
> ...


You can always tell when he's butt hurt...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> A house blew up during a solar install?  Details, please.


Did I say that you were a asshole today? If not, you're an asshole... and I would kick your cane.

https://www.10news.com/news/local-news/utility-workers-body-recovered-after-murrieta-house-explosion

"Authorities said solar contractor Horizon Solar Power punctured a gas service line, and firefighters and SoCal Gas workers responded."


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did I say that you were a asshole today? If not, you're an asshole... and I would kick your cane.
> 
> https://www.10news.com/news/local-news/utility-workers-body-recovered-after-murrieta-house-explosion
> 
> "Authorities said solar contractor Horizon Solar Power punctured a gas service line, and firefighters and SoCal Gas workers responded."


Yeah, that solar power sure is dangerous. Just ask Multi. Hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, that solar power sure is dangerous. Just ask Multi. Hahahahahahaha!!!


The things you find funny really show what a loser you are...

"Murrieta Deputy Fire Chief David Lantzer said the utility worker's body was removed Monday night, hours after the blast that also injured 15 other people."


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The things you find funny really show what a loser you are...
> 
> "Murrieta Deputy Fire Chief David Lantzer said the utility worker's body was removed Monday night, hours after the blast that also injured 15 other people."


Nothing funny about the gas explosion. A terrible tragedy.
For you to be so insanely stupid and rude as to tie it in to showing your knowledge of solar power, as you did, is beyond laughable.
Hard to believe.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did I say that you were a asshole today? If not, you're an asshole... and I would kick your cane.
> 
> https://www.10news.com/news/local-news/utility-workers-body-recovered-after-murrieta-house-explosion
> 
> "Authorities said solar contractor Horizon Solar Power punctured a gas service line, and firefighters and SoCal Gas workers responded."


Thank you for the details.

It appears that nothing in the solar equipment blew up, as I suspected.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Thank you for the details.
> 
> It appears that nothing in the solar equipment blew up, as I suspected.


So I guess they won't be filing a wrogful death lawsuit aginst the solar company because, well nothing they installed blew up.

Again,  you're an asshole.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Thank you for the details.
> 
> It appears that nothing in the solar equipment blew up, as I suspected.


Did I post that? No I didn't. But once an asshole always an asshole... please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing funny about the gas explosion. A terrible tragedy.
> For you to be so insanely stupid and rude as to tie it in to showing your knowledge of solar power, as you did, is beyond laughable.
> Hard to believe.


How you manage to make it through the day without hurting yourself is amazing. But hey, your an idiot racist so you have other things to worry about...


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So I guess they won't be filing a wrogful death lawsuit aginst the solar company because, well nothing they installed blew up.
> 
> Again,  you're an asshole.


Is that what I said?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that what I said?


Is that what I said?

d.f.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing funny about the gas explosion. A terrible tragedy.
> For you to be so insanely stupid and rude as to tie it in to showing your knowledge of solar power, as you did, is beyond laughable.
> Hard to believe.


Maybe you can share your Solar knowledge. Lets start with a duck curve. Go..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

About now Messy and E are looking up what a duck curve is...


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that what I said?
> 
> d.f.


They are as responsible for the damage they caused as would be a company installing a hot tub that caused a similar situation, even if the hot tub didn't blow up.

There is one benefit to your daily tantrums - you're making LE look almost reasonable.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> About now Messy and E are looking up what a duck curve is...


Is it something like the "Net demand" curve here ?

http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> They are as responsible for the damage they caused as would be a company installing a hot tub that caused a similar situation, even if the hot tub didn't blow up.
> 
> There is one benefit to your daily tantrums - you're making LE look almost reasonable.


Clueless....

d.f.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Is it something like the "Net demand" curve here ?
> 
> http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/default.aspx


Why? I didn't mention wind..

d.f.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How you manage to make it through the day without hurting yourself is amazing. But hey, your an idiot racist so you have other things to worry about...


Yeah, like the tea party.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing funny about the gas explosion. A terrible tragedy.
> For you to be so insanely stupid and rude as to tie it in to showing your knowledge of solar power, as you did, is beyond laughable.
> Hard to believe.





messy said:


> Yeah, that solar power sure is dangerous. Just ask Multi. Hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


>


Great Edison's ghost!  Electrical equipment has fires now?


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

????


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Great Edison's ghost!  Electrical equipment has fires now?


Was he your friend? Edison that is...

Nap time for you already?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> ????


Your best post ever!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> “What happened was that Dr. Ball asserted a truth defense. He argued that the hockey stick was a deliberate fraud, something that could be proved if one had access to the data and calculations, in particular the R2 regression analysis, underlying it,” Hinderaker wrote. “Mann refused to produce these documents. He was ordered to produce them by the court and given a deadline. He still refused to produce them, so the court dismissed his case.”


You gotta love Espola’s passive defense of Mann’s Trump like refusal to provide documents.  Hilarious.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You gotta love Espola’s passive defense of Mann’s Trump like refusal to provide documents.  Hilarious.


Clueless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Why would his data have won his case?


There wouldn’t be a case.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Yes you are...


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

T used a week-old map and added his own "Alabama truth" marks.  Childish.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> T used a week-old map and added his own "Alabama truth" marks.  Childish.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5305


"Remember, what you are hearing and seeing is not what's happening!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5305


 husker likes the "wet hair" fresh out of the water look.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> T used a week-old map and added his own "Alabama truth" marks.  Childish.


You people always hit the cedar plug.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2019)

I've been asking my sister if they were going to evac due to the Hurricane... the question now is am I going to evacuate. Backed up the truck just in case....


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2019)

Well just got the voluntary evac notice...


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> T used a week-old map and added his own "Alabama truth" marks.  Childish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

*Bernie Suggests Funding Abortions In ‘Poor Countries’ To Fight Climate Change*





JOSH EDELSON/AFP/Getty Images 





By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
September 4, 2019 
 14k views


Democrat presidential candidate Bernie Sanders suggested that taxpayers should fund abortions in poor countries during a CNN town hall debate on Wednesday night in response to whether he supports population control.


A Geography Professor Suggested This 38-State Map For The United States




0:03

0:15


Martha Readyoff, identified by CNN as a teacher, said to Sanders: "Human population growth has more than doubled in the last 50 years, the planet cannot sustain this growth."

"Empowering women, and educating everyone on the need to curb population growth seems a reason campaign to enact," Readyoff continued. "Would you be courageous enough to discuss this issue and make it a key feature of a plan to address climate catastrophe."

"The answer's 'yes,'" Bernie responded. "Women in the United States of Americas, by the way, have a right to control their own bodies and make reproductive decisions."


"And the Mexico City agreement — which denies American aid to those organizations around the world that allow women to have abortions or even get involved in birth control — to me is totally absurd," Sanders continued. "So I think, especially in poor countries around the world where women do not necessarily want to have large numbers of babies and where they can have the opportunity through birth control to control the number of kids they have, it's something I very strongly support."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

*Pete Buttigieg: Climate Change Fight Maybe Worse than World War II*





AP Photo/Charles Krupa
CHARLIE SPIERING4 Sep 2019871
1:54
*Mayor Pete Buttigieg on Wednesday called the fight against climate change possibly worse than the global struggle against the Nazis in World War II.*

“This is the hardest thing we will have done certainly in my lifetime as a country, this on par with winning World War II,” he said. “Perhaps even more challenging than that.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


>


Like t has even admitted, he awards himself with victories where there was none to win . . . sounds familiar to what these buffoons do in here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like t has even admitted, he awards himself with victories where there was none to win . . . sounds familiar to what these buffoons do in here.


There's that "projecting" duck we've all grown to laugh at....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Bernie Suggests Funding Abortions In ‘Poor Countries’ To Fight Climate Change*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The big lie trending at the moment is that "climate change" is causing the mass illegal immigration from south and central America.
Bernie's final solution is to kill them in their own countries before they're born with our tax money.

Racists everywhere stand up and applaud.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


>


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5306


Reminds me for some reason of that report in the news a few years back about a woman who said t might have raped her years before, but she's not sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> T used a week-old map and added his own "Alabama truth" marks.  Childish.


Did you say childish?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The big lie trending at the moment is that "climate change" is causing the mass illegal immigration from south and central America.
> Bernie's final solution is to kill them in their own countries before they're born with our tax money.
> 
> Racists everywhere stand up and applaud.


Kind of Nye-ish.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> T used a week-old map and added his own "Alabama truth" marks.  Childish.


Two different fake news (comedy) shows had the same joke last night, that t was able to raise Dorian from Cat 5 to a 10 with what looks like a boob job.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 286036, member: 1707"

Like t has even admitted, 
he awards himself with victories where there 
was none to win . . . sounds familiar to what 
these buffoons do in here.

/QUOTE









*Oops....Husky Poo did it again....!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5306


*That crap got a guy booted from the forum before......*
*You want to be next I see.......*


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

https://twitter.com/search?q=sharpiegate&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> https://twitter.com/search?q=sharpiegate&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search


*Hey numbnuts, who are you questioning.....*

*He ( POTUS ) pointed out the TRUTH !*

*This was the original track dumb f%$# ........*

*




*


*Another reason you are called the " LIAR ".....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Two different fake news (comedy) shows had the same joke last night, that t was able to raise Dorian from Cat 5 to a 10 with what looks like a boob job.


Reminds me of Gores and Ehrlich's predictions of Global Catastrophe boobs.  You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


>


....with AOC


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, that solar power sure is dangerous. Just ask Multi. Hahahahahahaha!!!


It's only dangerous when you rely on it to keep you warm in North Dakota where nobody lives.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey numbnuts, who are you questioning.....*
> 
> *He ( POTUS ) pointed out the TRUTH !*
> 
> ...


According to that week-old map and the others that the TheRealIdiot tweeted today, a week ago the estimate was that some parts of Alabama had less than 10% chance of being devastated by winds up to 30 knots from Dorian.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, that solar power sure is dangerous. Just ask Multi. Hahahahahahaha!!!


Another benefit - you won't get windmill cancer from solar panels.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> According to that week-old map and the others that
> the TheRealIdiot tweeted today, a week ago the estimate
> was that some parts of Alabama had less than 10% chance
> of being devastated by winds up to 30 knots from Dorian.


*So you admit that what he " Sharpied " and your Lame Stream Media*
*mocked him for was actually true.....Right.*
*And yes " Mother Nature " changed her mind didn't she.....*
*And his point was just that.*

*Once again you are the Forum Liar.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 286146, member: 3"

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE












*Spola .....Not so Honest !   -    Not so Truthful !*


----------



## messy (Sep 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's only dangerous when you rely on it to keep you warm in North Dakota where nobody lives.


The Indians who do live there aren’t that dumb.


----------



## messy (Sep 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That crap got a guy booted from the forum before......*
> *You want to be next I see.......*


Nono is taking that very personally. Is it him?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


>


Childish


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> According to that week-old map and the others that the TheRealIdiot tweeted today, a week ago the estimate was that some parts of Alabama had less than 10% chance of being devastated by winds up to 30 knots from Dorian.


If you look up, "douchebaggery" in the dictionary, ..
Your post is exhibit A.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you look up, "douchebaggery" in the dictionary, ..
> Your post is exhibit A.


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2019)

September 5, 2019
*On CNN’s climate hysteria town hall, Wolf Blitzer claimed ‘We’re seeing firsthand the effects of climate change’ with Hurricane Dorian*
By Thomas Lifson
It is somehow fitting that CNN kicked-off its 7 hours of posturing and lying about purported climate disasters caused by CO2 with a blatant, hysterical lie from the first host, Wolf Blitzer. Nobody has ever accused Wolf of being a genius, and his 2009 disgrace on an episode of _Celebrity Jeopardy_ speaks for itself as an indicator of the limited extent of his knowledge pool.







_YouTube screen grab_

Still, blaming the existence of Hurricane Dorian on “the effects of climate change” beggars belief, considering that hurricanes have afflicted the Caribbean basin for as long as history has been recorded. Yet, Wolf tried to link that hurricane’s existence to climate change:. Via Grabien:

"Good evening and welcome to the CNN Democratic presidential town hall on the climate crisis. I want to welcome our viewers here in the United States and around the world. I'm Wolf Blitzer. Tonight, the top ten Democratic presidential candidates will be here on this stage in New York City appearing one by one for the next seven hours. This unprecedented town hall is dedicated to the climate crisis. An issue many voters say it needs aggressive action, and scientists say that action needs to happen now. We’re seeing firsthand the effects of climate change as a powerful Atlantic hurricane is sitting right now off the coast of Florida. It could make landfall tomorrow in South Carolina.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2019)

CNN’s seven-hour climate change townhall: Last in the ratings, of course

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 9:21 pm on September 05, 2019 

I say “of course” not because seven hours of progressives lecturing you about your carbon footprint sounds not just punitive but draconian. Or, for that matter, because a seven-hour series of lectures on *any* policy topic, particularly by self-serving candidates for high office, is destined to be insufferable.

ADVERTISEMENT







With more homeless riding San Francisco trains, crime is up and ridership is down


I say “of course” because CNN is almost always last in the evening ratings. _Of course_ their climate-change series finished last. It was a day ending in “y.”

Here’s the funny part: This endless grueling slog through familiar Democratic talking points about sustainability actually rated _higher_ than CNN’s regular primetime programming. Something as didactic as Elizabeth Warren riffing about windmills drew more viewers than Anderson Cooper, Don Lemon, and Chris Cuomo exploring the hottest news of the day. Maybe CNN should start airing insurance seminars at night. Ratings might improve.

CNN averaged 1.1 million viewers from 5 p.m. to midnight, the hours devoted to back-to-back town halls by 10 Democratic contenders.

MSNBC finished second with 1.7 million total viewers during the time period, with Fox News winning the time period with an average of 2.5 million. Both channels provided regular programming on Wednesday night…

During the 8 p.m.-11 p.m. hours of prime time, Fox News averaged 3.2 million total viewers, placing first. MSNBC was second with a 2.2 million average and CNN third with 1.4 million. 

*However the average 1.4 million tuning in to CNN for the event was well above its average in primetime in 2019.*

“In fairness to Biden, everyone who is watching this has blood coming out of their eyes,” said Stephen “redsteeze” Miller while it was airing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong?


Nothing, and they never show any evidence you did, besides that you hurt their feelings.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing, and they never show any evidence you did, besides that you hurt their feelings.


Maybe when I pointed out the embarrassing position into which t is putting his supporters who can still think for themselves?

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2020.16746/page-127#post-286009


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe when I pointed out the embarrassing position into which t is putting his supporters who can still think for themselves?
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2020.16746/page-127#post-286009


Is there still some of those left?


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Nono is taking that very personally.
> Is it him?


*Is it You...?*

*Are you also " Bob ".....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing, and they never show any evidence you did,
> besides that you hurt their feelings.



*Everything.*

*And you just keep telling Spola he doesn't have *
*soiled buttwipe hanging from his waistline....*
*That's the kinda person you are Rodent.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Reminds me for some reason of that report in the news a few years back about a woman who said t might have raped her years before, but she's not sure.


I’ve never had my butt fingered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve never had my butt fingered.


How about your twat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is there still some of those left?


Yes, far less on the left.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5314









*Bob meet Bill.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is there still some of those left?


Are, genius.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5310


So funny to watch you guys run around naked screaming ... even funnier to see you guys like those post.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey numbnuts, who are you questioning.....*
> 
> *He ( POTUS ) pointed out the TRUTH !*
> 
> ...


Let them run with it! They're like lemmings running off a cliff...


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So funny to watch you guys run around naked screaming ... even funnier to see you guys like those post.


Did you order your Make America Sharpier Again pens yet?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you order your Make America Sharpier Again pens yet?


Don't you have some false narrative to follow? I thought you were supposed to be a smart guy... oh well. It's the effort that counts, right?


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5315


*One of those " Hands " has the " Finger "
that hits the " Tweet " submit which
 just fucks your day up since 
Jan 20, 2017......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you order your Make America Sharpier Again pens yet?


Sharpies are too permanent for Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2019)

*“Climate Change” Is A Hoax*
Kurt Schlichter | Sep 09, 2019 12:01 AM






_Source: Yulong Snow Mountain Glacier and Environmental Observation Research Station via AP_

I hate science, evidently, because I’m woke to the manifest truth about what the leftist elite currently calls “climate change." It is the second most staggering fraud ever perpetrated upon the American people after the media’s promotion of the unstoppable candidacy of Beto (who is a furry). Like some suckers still do, I once believed that “science” was a rigorous process where you tested theories and revised those theories in response to objective evidence. But in today’s shabby practice, “science” is just a package of self-serving lies buttressing the transnational liberal elite’s preferred narrative. Our alleged betters hope that labeling their propaganda “science” will science-shame you into silence about what everyone knows is a scam.

Nah. “Climate change” is a hoax. Come arrest me for felony denial.

Understand that the term “climate change” does not refer to actual meteorological phenomena but, rather, to the sordid rat-king of lies, scams and power grabs that we are commanded to accept as pagan gospel lest we burn to a crisp or drown or suffer...whatever the Armageddon _du jour _is. When you say “climate change is a grift,” and you should as often as possible, you are pointing out that this green-on-the-outside/red-on-the-inside fake frenzy is really just a set of intertwined grifts transparently designed to separate you from your freedom and your property in the name of somehow adjusting the weather.

Observing that “climate change” is steaming garbage served in a dirty ashtray is not disputing that the climate changes. That the climate is not static, and never could be static, is one of the myriad reasons that this whole idea is ridiculous. The planet gets hotter, it gets colder, sometimes quickly, sometimes over eons, and there are a bunch of reasons why, like the sun and volcanos. Human-produced carbon might be one of the factors, but there’s simply no evidence that it is a significant one. Of course, if they really cared about carbon, they would be up in arms about China and India, which are upping their output while we are slashing ours. Yet the object of their ire is your New York strip. Gosh, does that seem consistent with 1) someone truly concerned about atmospheric carbon, or 2) someone who trembles with joy at the notion of bossing around you rubes out in gun/Jesusland?

The underlying premise of their claims seems to be that there is a “right” temperature for the earth; watch them sputter when you enquire about that perfect setting for Earth’s thermostat. Remember, if you ask questions you hate “science.” If they did stop telling you how you hate “science” long enough to respond, they might explain that _of course_ there’s no perfect temperature – it’s not like LA, where it’s always 72 degrees. 

But then, what are they comparing the present climate to in order to declare that our climate is “getting worse?” If you establish a climate baseline, then you can compare what’s actually happening to the baseline and that might demonstrate that the whole thing is baloney. That would be awkward. It happened after Katrina. _Oh, Katrina’s proof positive that Gaia is really ticked off and…and…and…_then we had a bunch of years without much hurricane action at all. You might think that this would be evidence that maybe the climate wasn’t in chaos, and that they would be happy to be proven wrong, but no, it doesn’t work that way. Every time the weather fits the narrative, you see, it’s proof that the climate kooks are right, and every time the weather fails to fit the narrative, well, weather’s not climate. At least until the next heat wave or storm; then weather will totally be climate again.

Heads, you must give us all your freedom and money, and also tails, you must give us all your freedom and money.

Now, we’re being told that we’re all going to die in…I guess we’re down to what? About 11.5 years this go ‘round? Of course, we’ve been told many times that we’re doomed and the deadlines have come and gone with the doomsdayers not missing a beat. They’re like old timey Elmer Gantrys promising the apocalypse over and over again, with their hardcore true believers regularly showing up for the rapture over and over again no matter how many times the Four Horseman fail to turn up.

We haven’t even seen one horseman. 

Back in the 70s, I remember we were promised an ice age if we didn’t give liberals our money and freedom. Then in the 80s, we were promised death by ozone hole if we didn’t give liberals our money and freedom, and then doom by acid rain if we didn’t give liberals our money and freedom. By the time they started promising that we were all gonna die from global warming if we didn’t give liberals our money and freedom, I was still wanting my ice age. It would be nice to have a white Christmas in LA.

So, where’s my damn ice age?

Oh right, only a climate denier – _Climate, I deny thee!_ – might wonder why we should hand over one, ten, a hundred trillion bucks to people who have _never once_ been right about their predictions. You evidently hate “science” if you expect the “science” people to be correct at least one time in a half-century. 

And they’re not even good at short-term prognostication. Heck, for several days Hurricane Dorian was supposed to slam head on into Florida and then…it didn’t. The Obamas just bought a $15 million pad on the beach – what’s that say about their faith in “science?” But don’t worry, the guys batting .000 so far will definitely get the temperature in 2119 right if we only just write them a huge check and transform ourselves from citizens to serfs.

That’s another big red flag – have you noticed how “science” always tells us that the only possible response to the climate hullabaloo is to give liberals exactly what they always wanted anyway? How lucky are the leftists to have had an existential problem drop in their laps where the only solution is to give them everything they could not otherwise convince us to give them? What a remarkable coincidence!

And what’s also weird is how nothing that we must do _right now no time to debate it’s a crisis think o’ the children_ in any way inconveniences or calls for sacrifices from our climate crisis-pushing elite. Boy, they really scored with climate change – if they were going to manufacture a crisis in order to get the power and money they craved, how would they do it any differently?

Now, they might claim that they too will have to sacrifice to the Angry Weather Demon, but it’s unclear how. I suppose they might stop flying across the globe to climate finger-wagging festivals in private jets, but call me jaded for thinking that if it’s such a crisis today and they have not stopped doing it yet, they won’t stop jetting about down the road. Oh, but _you_ will. You most definitely will stop flying and driving the vehicles you choose and eating cheeseburgers and using straws that don’t disintegrate into gummy sludge in your Dr. Pepper. But them? Pete Buttigieg explained away his zipping around in Gulfstreams as necessary because it is important for him to be pestering people in Des Moines. Bet you that pretty much everything our betters want to do will turn out to be “important.” And I’ll bet that nothing what you peasants want to do will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2019)

September 9, 2019
*Once again, climate warriors rescued from their ship trapped in polar ice*
By Thomas Lifson
Warmists never learn! The conviction that global warming is melting ice in the polar regions has once again led climate warriors into danger and the need for rescue. The _MS Malmo_, a Swedish-registered ship, was just rescued after being trapped in ice, and its passengers airlifted to safety. Get a load of what it was doing, via Maritime Bulletin:

Arctic tours ship MS MALMO with 16 passengers on board got stuck in ice on Sep 3 off Longyearbyen, Svalbard Archipelago, halfway between Norway and North Pole. The ship is on Arctic tour with Climate Change documentary film team, and tourists, concerned with Climate Change and melting Arctic ice. All 16 Climate Change warriors were evacuated by helicopter in challenging conditions, all are safe. 7 crew remains on board, waiting for Coast Guard ship assistance. [emphasis added]







MS Malmo in warm waters in 2012 (photo credit: ArildV)

Haven’t we heard of something like this before?  Oh yeah, I wrote thisfive and a half years ago:

Warmist dupes and true believers in the media are having a very hard time with the hilarious spectacle of a ship of literal fools who were so deluded by the warmist cult as to believe it was safe to venture into the Antarctic waters in a vessel that was not an icebreaker. The "scientific expedition" was intended to document the comparative paucity of ice in the area first explored by Douglas Mawson a century ago. As nearly everyone connected to the media on the planet now knows, the _Spirit of Mawson_ voyage, as the organizers dubbed their chartered Russian ship the MV _Akademik Shokalskiy_, became stuck in ice and needed rescue. Adding to the comedy, the Chinese icebreaker that rescued them is now itself stuck in the ice that was supposed to be melting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

They had their annual cricket match on the bramble bank in the Solent this morning, this happens when the spring tides expose the sand between the Isle of Wight and the mainland, it’s eccentric and traditional. Very surprising that this can continue considering that by now the sea level was supposed to have risen by ten feet according to “scientists”


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2019)

https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/features/Milankovitch/milankovitch_3.php



_...orbital variations remain the most thoroughly examined mechanism of climatic change on time scales of tens of thousands of years and are by far the clearest case of a direct effect of changing insolation on the lower atmosphere of Earth (National Research Council, 1982)._


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

After the back and forth information releases from the National Weather Service about t's brainless hurricane predictions, Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross stated that news stories that he had threatened to fire people in NOAA or NWS if they didn't get on board were false.  Apparently NWS officials are now calling his bluff -- 

https://www.apnews.com/e7a4480d33ce4040b59bd48d4b832c05


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> After the back and forth information releases from the National Weather Service about t's brainless hurricane predictions, Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross stated that news stories that he had threatened to fire people in NOAA or NWS if they didn't get on board were false.  Apparently NWS officials are now calling his bluff --
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/e7a4480d33ce4040b59bd48d4b832c05


Yawn


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> After the back and forth information releases from the National Weather Service about t's brainless hurricane predictions, Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross stated that news stories that he had threatened to fire people in NOAA or NWS if they didn't get on board were false.  Apparently NWS officials are now calling his bluff --
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/e7a4480d33ce4040b59bd48d4b832c05


Good writeup on the matter --

https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/09/media/donald-trump-war-on-truth-reliable-sources/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Good writeup on the matter --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/09/media/donald-trump-war-on-truth-reliable-sources/index.html


CNN huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

September 10, 2019
*Climate Changing for the Better*
By Mark Gelhaus


The idea that climate change is a negative thing, an unnatural thing, and an inevitably destructive thing predominates in our society.  In truth, climate change and carbon emissions have overwhelmingly positive effects. 

CO2 is incredibly good for plant growth.  Plants see significant improvement in growth with higher CO2 levels.  Greenhouses commonly increase CO2 levels to 1,500 ppm and the temperature to 80 F or higher.  For comparison, atmospheric CO2 levels are a bit above 400 ppm, and the average surface temperature on earth in 59 F.  CO2 also increases photosynthesis.  The production of carbohydrates increases as CO2increases.  The fact that CO2 increases plant productivity is not only demonstrated in laboratory settings but also in nature. In one study, artificially doubling CO2 from pre-industrial levels increased tree productivity by around 23 percent, wheat improved by 11.5 percent, and corn by 8.4 percent.  NASA satellites confirm the earth is greening.  Each year, 2 million square miles of green leafy area is added to the world.  The earth’s green area has grown over 5% since the early 2000s.  CO2 is also beneficial in that it increases fresh-water efficiency.  With increased  CO2 levels, plants can produce the same with less water, or produce more with the same amount of water.   Plants become more efficient at photosynthesis, which means less water released into the atmosphere, and more moisture retention on land.  Higher temperatures due to a warming planet means a longer growing season.  Per the EPA, the U.S. growing season has increased by 14 days since the beginning of the 20th century. Longer growing seasons give farmers increased crop yields and give farmers more options as to crop selection.  Higher temperatures from climate change also lead to increased precipitation.  Precipitation has increased approximately 5% in the United States since 1900.  Increased precipitation leads to better crop productivity, and to decreased droughts and decreased wildfires.  The lesser need for crop growing area means less wild land is turned into cropland.  This is environmentally friendly in that preserving wild lands helps animals and plants survive.  The greater water efficiency and increased precipitation means less use of fresh water.  The increased precipitation replenishes our aquifers and refills our reservoirs.  The ability of nature to become more productive in a changing climate shows the resilience of the natural world. 






Climate change may bring about greater energy conservation as well.  Regulating building temperatures is one area.  More energy is needed to heat homes and buildings than is needed to cool them.  Increased cloud cover, from the increased precipitation, means milder temperatures, less extreme highs and less extreme lows.  Lesser energy would be needed for cooling and heating. 

There are significant advantages of hydrocarbons (oil, natural gas, and coal) as a fuel source.  Hydrocarbons provide a reliable, steady, cost-efficient energy.  The common renewables of wind and solar do not provide a steady source of energy.  Nor are wind and solar energy always obtainable.  These unsteady sources must be backed up by reliable sources.  Natural gas is a great backup.  Natural gas has high thermodynamic efficiency, produces less nitrogen oxides, less sulfur oxides, and fewer particulates than other common powerplant types.  When green energy fails to deliver the necessary, a simple cycle natural gas plant is often switched on in order to supply power.  A simple cycle natural gas plant is operated by propelling hot gas through a turbine to generate electricity.  Such plants may take only 10-15 minutes to reach maximum capacity.  Combined cycle plants will kick in later, typically after about half an hour.  Combined cycle plants use hot gases to propel a turbine, and also use that heat again to create steam which turns turbines as well.  Comparatively, a coal power plant may take four to eight hours.  Nuclear power plants can take hours, with newer plants having the ability to make changes more rapidly.  Hydroelectric power also has issues.  Low water levels can impede the ability to turn electric turbines.     

If there does come a day where the negative impacts of increased CO2levels outweigh the benefits, there are several solutions.  One solution could be to pump seawater into reservoirs in places like the Sahara.  This would mitigate the issue of rising sea levels.  In these reservoirs, we would grow types of plankton, algae, and seaweed that are specially bred to pull large amounts of CO2 from the atmosphere.  The aquatic plants could be grown, then harvested for use as fertilizer.  We could green the arid regions around the world, like the Sahara.  Terrestrial plants like trees could be grown as well.   Another method could be recycling of carbon.  Typically, when we burn energy, it is released to the atmosphere.  We could capture those carbon emissions and find an energy effective way to turn those carbons back into a usable form of energy.  The earth is always changing.  Life is always adapting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

September 10, 2019
*CNN's Climate Change Townhall -- An Affirmation of Faith*
By Alexander G. Markovsky


*George Bernard Shaw aptly wrote, “The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists in trying to adapt the world to himself.” There couldn’t be a better description of the ten aspirants for the high office participating in the CNN-sponsored seven-hour climate change townhall.  *
*The townhall was CNN’s contribution to the movement that has been characterized by a profusion of prophetic absolutism and fanatical devotion to the cause. Instead, it exposed the illiteracy and shallowness of the candidates who believe that the electricity comes from the outlet and money comes from the bank. CNN and the participants were trying to convince the viewers that the skies would soon fall under the weight of rising CO2, but the magnificent ten, like Atlantes and Caryatids, would hold up the skies while we reject the hydrocarbons and plastic straws, outlaw meat, install expensive light bulbs, enact population control, and blow trillions of dollars to fend off “the existential threat” to our civilization.  *
This was an affirmation of faith, obligatory for believers intent on following the most farsighted stateswoman and formidable authority on the climate change, former bartender Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, who put forward the Green New Deal as the key to salvation. 

But my Eastern European suspicion tells me otherwise. Let’s make it clear --  climate change is real. Historical records confirm that the temperature on this planet was at some periods significantly lower and higher than we experience nowadays. 

It has been well documented that the collapse of the Old Kingdom in Egypt and the Akkadian Empire in Mesopotamia around 2200 B.C. were brought about by a catastrophic rise in temperatures and subsequent droughts. It is well known that Romans grew grapes in northern England. Hence, temperatures on this planet were a lot higher then. At various times, the European continent was subject to prolonged ice ages.

However, given the level of erudition of the presidential candidates, one may doubt that they are aware that neither the Bronze Age civilizations nor the Romans had internal combustion engines, oil refineries, or coal-fired power plants.

Although high on emotion, politics, and passionate intensity, none of the candidates offered a shred of evidence, scientific or otherwise, that the humans have anything to do with the climate.






The strongest and ironically the weakest argument that has been put forward is that 97 percent of scientists support the climate change theory and name CO2 as a culprit. Although we will never know where the mystical number "97%" came from, just for the sake of argument let’s accept it as true. But it is not a fact, it is still an opinion. And what about the remaining 3% who disagree? Are among them Galileo Galilei, Nicolaus Copernicus, Giordano Bruno, or Albert Einstein? The point is that the "majority argument" is totally irrelevant because scientific disputes are not settled by majority consent. As a matter of fact, science is not advanced by a majority; it is advanced by individuals. Once the majority believed that Earth was flat; the Sun revolved around the Earth; the atom could not be cracked, and has been proven wrong throughout history. The most recent exemplar is the majority’s hysterical prediction of global cooling.  For those who have suppressed their memories or sufferer historical amnesia, or had not been born yet, here are just a few examples of the scientific consensus of a few decades ago.

NASA warned of a coming human-caused ice age in 1971

The world “could be as little as 50 or 60 years away from a disastrous new ice age, a leading atmospheric scientist predicts…” -- Washington _Post,_ July 9, 1971.

National Academy of Sciences issued report warning of coming ice age in 1975

“A major climatic change would force economic and social adjustments on a worldwide scale, because the global patterns of food production and population that have evolved are implicitly dependent on the climate of the present century.” -- Peter Gwynne, “The Cooling World,” Newsweek, April 28, 1975

_Science _Magazine, July 9, 1971

NASA scientist S. I. Rasool, using a computer program developed by warming gadfly James Hansen, predicted that. “In the next 50 years” -- by 2021 -- fossil-fuel dust injected by man into the atmosphere “could screen out so much sunlight that the average temperature could drop by six degrees,” resulting in “new glaciers that could eventually cover huge areas...” “If sustained over a period of several years, such a temperature decrease over the whole globe is believed to be sufficient to trigger an ice age.”

The New York _Times_: Obama’s global warming–promoting science czar John Holdren “warned of a coming ice age” in 1971

In the 1971 essay “Overpopulation and the Potential for Ecocide,” Dr. Holdren and his co-author, the ecologist Paul Ehrlich, warned of a coming ice age.

1970: First Earth Day promoted ice age fears

At the first Earth Day celebration, in 1970, environmentalist Nigel Calder warned, “The threat of a new ice age must now stand alongside nuclear war as a likely source of wholesale death and misery for mankind.”

I rest my case.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 10, 2019
> *CNN's Climate Change Townhall -- An Affirmation of Faith*
> By Alexander G. Markovsky
> 
> ...


You do know that he doesn't read these articles. If he did, it would be too much logical information for him to digest. It would debunk his preconceived notions and force him to rethink his now obvious incorrect conclusions... but hey, facts don't matter him. Never have, never will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

*Feds finalize plan to open Alaska’s Arctic National Wildlife Refuge to oil drilling*





Republicans in Congress who have pushed for years to open Alaska’s Arctic National Wildlife Refuge to oil drilling have found an ally in the Trump administration.
(U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service)
By ANNA M. PHILLIPS STAFF WRITER 
SEP. 12, 2019
2:39 PM

Facebook
Twitter
Show more sharing options
WASHINGTON — 

The Trump administration announced Thursday its final plan to open Alaska’s Arctic National Wildlife Refuge to oil drilling, giving the petroleum industry access to the pristine wildland for the first time.

The plan would allow oil leasing on 1.56 million acres of the 19-million-acre refuge. The proposal — which would open the entire coastal plain to the energy industry — was seen as the most extreme of three options considered by the Interior Department.

Supporters have argued it will result in a windfall for the federal Treasury and revive Alaska’s struggling economy. But opponents have said that opening the refuge to oil leasing could do irreversible damage to a region already destabilized by warming temperatures and other effects of climate change. The refuge is home to large numbers of polar bears, caribou, wolves and migratory birds.

“Unfortunately, this sham environmental impact statement ignores the overwhelming scientific evidence that demonstrates the unprecedented risks to wildlife that would result from drilling in the Coastal Plain,” said Collin O’Mara, president of the National Wildlife Federation, a conservation group. “Alaskans, tribes and conservationists all agree that this is the wrong approach.”

The plan is expected to face legal challenges from environmentalists.

Opening the refuge to oil leasing has been a long-held dream of Republicans in Congress, in particular Alaska Sen. Lisa Murkowski, who has argued that drilling is key to U.S. energy independence. Until President Trump’s election, Democrats and environmentalists successfully fought off these efforts.

But in 2017, Murkowski added a provision to the GOP tax cut bill that required the Interior Department to allow oil and gas leasing on 1.5 million acres within the refuge’s coastal plain. It also mandated that the agency hold at least two lease sales by 2025.

Murkowski on Thursday called the Interior Department’s final plan a “major step forward.” She said she was “hopeful we can now move to a lease sale in the very near future, just as Congress intended.”



The administration originally predicted that oil lease sales within the refuge would generate $1.8 billion for the federal government by 2027. But since then, the projections have fallen considerably. An analysis by the Congressional Budget Office published in June estimated the government would net about $900 million — half the amount the White House had said.

There has also been debate about how much oil sits beneath the refuge, which is thought to be the largest untapped trove of onshore oil in the U.S., and whether it’s even profitable to extract it.

House Democrats have been working to repeal the congressional mandate for oil and gas leasing in the refuge. On Thursday, the House passed a bill that would remove the language from the tax law that required lease sales, though it was a largely symbolic gesture since the Senate is unlikely to follow suit.

“The Arctic Cultural and Coastal Plain Protection Act reflects a very simple proposition: There are some places too wild, too important, too unique to be spoiled by oil and gas development,” said the bill’s author, California Rep. Jared Huffman (D-San Rafael). “The Arctic Refuge’s Coastal Plain is one of those special places.”

Murkowski and other members of the Alaska congressional delegation criticized the House bill, saying that it would be unfair to Alaskans to leave potential revenue from oil exploration on the table.

“We understand that Alaska has earned an almost mythological place in the minds of many Americans,” they wrote in the Wall Street Journal. “But we cannot be treated like a snow globe, to be placed on the shelf for viewing pleasure only.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2019)

Only a few more years left for Miami.
maybe the Obamas will buy another beachfront mansion for winter fun.
https://t.co/YnfxmzRRLW?amp=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Only a few more years left for Miami.
> maybe the Obamas will buy another beachfront mansion for winter fun.
> https://t.co/YnfxmzRRLW?amp=1


Poor, obsessed, envious baby. BOO! LOL! You're killing me Smalls! . . . but then again you are proud of the aggrievement that fuels your ignorance and loathing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor, obsessed, envious baby. BOO! LOL! You're killing me Smalls! . . . but then again you are proud of the aggrievement that fuels your ignorance and loathing.


Dear lord you are drunk! Sober up before you post next time...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor, obsessed, envious baby. BOO! LOL! You're killing me Smalls! . . . but then again you are proud of the aggrievement that fuels your ignorance and loathing.


What a douche bag you are....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a douche bag you are....


Ahhh yes, I can always tell when hit it right on the screws. Pureed that one didn't I!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Predicts Miami Won’t Exist ‘In A Few Years’*
September 13th, 2019
_





Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) speaks during House Oversight and Reform Committee hearing on contempt votes on whether to find Attorney General William Barr and Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross in contempt of Congress for withholding Census documents on Capitol Hill in Washington, U.S., June 12, 2019. REUTERS/Yuri Gripas


Democratic New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez claimed that the city of Miami, Florida may not exist in just a few short years during a public appearance Wednesday.

“When it comes to climate change, what is not realistic is not responding, to the crisis, on the, on the–not responding with a solution on the scale of the crisis. Because what’s not realistic is Miami not existing in a few years.” Rep. Ocasio-Cortez said during an NAACP panel, as first reported by the Washington Free Beacon.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

September 14, 2019
*America's next oil bonanza*
By Fritz Pettyjohn
Now that Alaska's Arctic National Wildlife Refuge is opening to development, you're seeing reports of its limited potential. The media are downplaying the significance of one of President Trump's signature achievements. They don't know what they're talking about.

When Alaska was granted statehood in 1959, it was given the right to select 103 million acres of the federal land in Alaska, 28% of the total. Its first choice was ANWR, on the north slope of the Brooks Range. This was based on the advice of George Gryc, who had studied the arctic slope for the U.S. Geologic Survey. The details are in John Strohmeyer's excellent _Extreme Conditions, Big Oil and the Transformation of Alaska_.

But ANWR was off limits. The Department of Defense wanted it for radar stations to detect incoming Soviet aircraft. It became part of the North American Air Defense Command, later known as NORAD.

So we had to settle for Prudhoe Bay, just to the west of ANWR. It all worked out pretty well for Alaskans. Our fourth governor, Jay Hammond, managed to channel 25% of Prudhoe's wealth into the Alaska Permanent Fund. It's now worth $66 billion, and this year, it will give $1,600 dividends to every man, woman, and child in the state. It will also transfer $2.7 billion to the state government, which covers half the operating budget. 

How big would the Permanent Fund be if we were able to get ANWR instead of Prudhoe Bay? We're about to find out. But this is still federal land, not state. So the United States Treasury will be the principal benefactor. As an American, I'm happy to see the money. The poor people of Alaska will have to settle for their $66-billion nest egg.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

September 14, 2019
*CNN Climate Town Hall showed once and for all how crazy climate alarmism is*
By Dave Ball
"The hardest thing of all is to find a black cat in a dark room, especially if there is no cat."
―Confucius

The slowly diminishing circus of Democratic presidential hopefuls is engaged in a black cat–seeking exercise on a grand scale with regard to the highly emotional climate hoax. They are seeking to frighten the populace with what is not there. The clear and present danger is not weather-related disaster, but rather the assured calamity that will result from the outlandish proposals offered as solutions to a nonexistent problem.

The vacuity of the whole concept of climate change has been demonstrated in provable detail by many learned papers by credible authors. Civilization as we know it will absolutely not end in ten or twelve or any number of years because of weather changes induced by mankind, as the alarmists so shrilly contend.

What is happening is that rabid socialists have found a fertile audience in the emotionally driven shallow thinkers of our society. This group can be easily manipulated by appeals to emotion without having to resort to facts.

The political Left, the socialists and Marxists best defined by the current Democratic Party, have adapted the climate, made it an issue, and weaponized it as a tool in their long-term quest for total consolidation of power in the government and total control over our lives.

The Democratic presidential candidates are climbing all over each other trying to out-left the next one in their platform proposals, but let's stick to their recent climate proposals as illustrative of how absolutely absurd they have become.

To bring the insanity together, CNN felt compelled to host a Climate Change Town Hall so all the socialists could showcase their delusions in one place. Here are some of the more mind-blowing solutions proposed to the non-problem.

Andrew Yang proposed that the government confiscate gas-fueled vehicles. Everyone will have to drive electric cars. He would also ban fracking.

Joe Biden will eliminate fossil fuel and certainly ban fracking. He opposes nuclear energy. He blames climate change for cancer. Doesn't everyone?

Kamala Harris's solution was to ban plastic straws and ban fracking. She opposes nuclear energy. Tough to suck it up with Kamala.

Bernie Sanders proposed abortions, especially for women in poor countries, to control population growth. He would nationalize energy production and ban fracking. He opposes nuclear energy.

Cory Booker cast the issue as environmental racism and would ban fracking. How did we miss the connection between hurricanes and racism? Oh, wait, see Bernie Sanders with regard to abortions.

Fauxcahontas Warren would stop building nuclear energy plants and ban fracking. Said nothing about signal fires.

Beto O'Rourke, a representative from Texas, no less, vowed to get rid of all fossil fuels and ban fracking. Also opposes nuclear energy. Beto needs a new state — quickly.

Pete Buttigieg would tax fossil fuel and give the money to the poor. There's a solution everyone missed. He would also ban fracking and opposes nuclear energy. Says God thinks greenhouse gases are a sin. Let's be sure we have this straight: CO2 is a greenhouse gas and necessary for plant life, so, by extension, God says supporting plant life is a sin.

All of the candidates want to rejoin the Paris Climate Agreement that Obama committed the U.S. to by executive order and President Trump wisely withdrew from. The agreement amounted to a resource redistribution plan for the benefit of third-world nations, particularly since there is no climate change to solve.

None of the candidates seems to understand that the United States is the only nation in the world that has reduced its emissions over the past 15 years while growing its economy, nor do they understand that a major reason for that is the increase in the use of natural gas made possible by hydro-fracking technology. They all want to ban the cleanest energy of all: nuclear energy. None seems to have contemplated how greatly increased electrical demand will be satisfied with no fossil fuel or nuclear generation. Wind and solar are too intermittent to satisfy a large percentage of demand anytime soon, and, without huge government subsidies, no alternative energy source is close to being affordable, not that any of these clowns cares.

The "Green Proposals" would destroy the economy of our nation, costing tens of trillions of dollars and returning nothing even if any of them were viable. Worse, none solves any climate problems because there are no climate problems to solve.

The real irony is that less than 50 years ago, the previous generation of self-proclaimed climate experts were assuring us that the planet was on the verge of the next ice age. Weather cycles in tens of thousands of years. One must wonder what changed so dramatically in 50 years that our demise has gone from freezing to incinerating in a geological flash. The answer is political narrative. Certainly not the geophysics of weather.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

https://t.co/8bjTjOWmaj?amp=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 14, 2019
> *CNN Climate Town Hall showed once and for all how crazy climate alarmism is*
> By Dave Ball
> "The hardest thing of all is to find a black cat in a dark room, especially if there is no cat."
> ...


Who is John Galt?


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/8bjTjOWmaj?amp=1


I couldn't find the part where she actually said "destroy capitalism".


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/8bjTjOWmaj?amp=1


References are to the oil-based economies (is since the industrial revolution that has been the driver) and population growth. 
I wonder why the author and Ricky got so scared.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

OMG!!! Could this be another solar panel installation gone wrong?

https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/farmington-maine-explosion/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> References are to the oil-based economies (is since the industrial revolution that has been the driver) and population growth.
> I wonder why the author and Ricky got so scared.


You'd think these people were paid by the oil industry to propagate the findings of the 'scientist' on their payroll.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I couldn't find the part where she actually said "destroy capitalism".


You put "destroy capitalism" in quotes, as if the article was actually quoting the communist director.
Had you used "destroying" instead of "destroy", I still would have a very hard time taking you seriously since the conclusion was obviously inferred.
Hilarious! -You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I couldn't find the part where she actually said "destroy capitalism".


Something about 12 years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You put "destroy capitalism" in quotes, as if the article was actually quoting the communist director.
> Had you used "destroying" instead of "destroy", I still would have a very hard time taking you seriously since the conclusion was obviously inferred.
> You can't make this shit up.


I searched more broadly on "capitalism" looking for quotes from her on the topic.  

Inferred by whom?  And why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> References are to the oil-based economies (is since the industrial revolution that has been the driver) and population growth.
> I wonder why the author and Ricky got so scared.


Which economies arenʻt oil based?  Whatever that means.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I searched more broadly on "capitalism" looking for quotes from her on the topic.
> 
> Inferred by whom?  And why?


Please continue, magoo..


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Please continue, magoo..


Inferred by whom?  And why?


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

The reason Trump may well be reelected is quite simple.
People are stupid and scared.
They want to deny climate change and racism, because acknowledging those realities means major changes, which they fear.
Obama made zero major changes (except a substantial health care change), but just the vibe of a black progressive, what he stood for and who he empowered scared them so much that poor ignoramuses like those on here run around shouting "radical socialist."
It's really weird.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Something about 12 years.


12 years is so last year.
I'm predicting 4 years. That way, its suicide to re-elect Trump.
A vote for anyone else will save the planet.

(this is literally how those people think)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The reason Trump may well be reelected is quite simple.
> People are stupid and scared.
> They want to deny climate change and racism, because acknowledging those realities means major changes, which they fear.
> Obama made zero major changes (except a substantial health care change), but just the vibe of a black progressive, what he stood for and who he empowered scared them so much that poor ignoramuses like those on here run around shouting "radical socialist."
> It's really weird.


Right on que.
I know you people better than you know yourselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'd think these people were paid by the oil industry to propagate the findings of the 'scientist' on their payroll.


The 3% you mean.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I searched more broadly on "capitalism" looking for quotes from her on the topic.
> 
> Inferred by whom?  And why?


Read the initial article.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Read the initial article.


Reading can be useful.
(but only if you comprehend what is actually written)


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reading can be useful.
> (but only if you comprehend what is actually written)


It appears you are willing to jump to the same conclusion as the author of the article you linked.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Right on que.
> I know you people better than you know yourselves.


Self-awareness is the first step, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you are willing to jump to the same conclusion as the author of the article you linked.


It appears you are willing to ignore said conclusions for your own.
Good for you.
Its a free country. (for now)


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 12 years is so last year.
> I'm predicting 4 years. That way, its suicide to re-elect Trump.
> A vote for anyone else will save the planet.
> 
> (this is literally how those people think)


Pardon me for intruding, but the actual thoughts people have expressed to me is that re-electing t means there will be no serious effort to "save the planet", although I don't know anyone who uses those particular words unless they are foolishly trying to exaggerate rather than have a serious discussion.

The planet will still be here with or without re-election, and life on the planet will be much different from what it is today with or without re-election - the question is a matter of degree and whether there will be an intelligent response to the situation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The reason Trump may well be reelected is quite simple.
> People are stupid and scared.
> They want to deny climate change and racism, because acknowledging those realities means major changes, which they fear.
> Obama made zero major changes (except a substantial health care change), but just the vibe of a black progressive, what he stood for and who he empowered scared them so much that poor ignoramuses like those on here run around shouting "radical socialist."
> It's really weird.


Your concern is noted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you are willing to jump to the same conclusion as the author of the article you linked.


But sheʻs a UN official.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Pardon me for intruding, but the actual thoughts people have expressed to me is that re-electing t means there will be no serious effort to "save the planet", although I don't know anyone who uses those particular words unless they are foolishly trying to exaggerate rather than have a serious discussion.
> 
> The planet will still be here with or without re-election, and life on the planet will be much different from what it is today with or without re-election - the question is a matter of degree and whether there will be an intelligent response to the situation.


Planet saving stopped with Trump?


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But sheʻs a UN official.


The UN Official said this --

_*“This is the first time in the history of mankind that we are setting ourselves the task of intentionally, within a defined period of time, to change the economic development model that has been reigning for at least 150 years, since the Industrial Revolution.”*_

"Destroying capitalism" isn't in there - that's the inference made by the author and apparently swallowed whole by our friendly local plumber.

We have made many intentional major changes to our economic model in the past, such as when TR and friends broke up the monopolistic industrial trusts, or when we insisted that industries make an effort to return our air and water back in a usable state when they were done using it, or when we demanded that auto makers provide safer, more efficient products even when they were making billions selling the same old cheap dangerous gas-hog garbage.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> The UN Official said this --
> 
> _*“This is the first time in the history of mankind that we are setting ourselves the task of intentionally, within a defined period of time, to change the economic development model that has been reigning for at least 150 years, since the Industrial Revolution.”*_
> 
> ...


You have to wonder why these anti-education and anti-knowledge folks, who hate experts, are so scared.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You have to wonder why these anti-education and anti-knowledge folks, who hate experts, are so scared.


Yep.
Its us.
You got us.
The sky is falling.
The world is ending.
12 more years.
lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> The UN Official said this --
> 
> _*“This is the first time in the history of mankind that we are setting ourselves the task of intentionally, within a defined period of time, to change the economic development model that has been reigning for at least 150 years, since the Industrial Revolution.”*_
> 
> ...


What monopolistic industrial trust are you speaking about?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Pardon me for intruding, but the actual thoughts people have expressed to me is that re-electing t means there will be no serious effort to "save the planet", although I don't know anyone who uses those particular words unless they are foolishly trying to exaggerate rather than have a serious discussion.
> 
> The planet will still be here with or without re-election, and life on the planet will be much different from what it is today with or without re-election - the question is a matter of degree and whether there will be an intelligent response to the situation.


Lets here your "intelligent response to the situation"...
What would Magoo do?
Are you even capable of "serious discussion"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You have to wonder why these anti-education and anti-knowledge folks, who hate experts, are so scared.


I gotta wonder why arrogant asswipes  like yourself put so much faith in government and are willing to go down on the so called experts....
Have another round of kool aid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Inferred by whom?  And why?


Like with how he projects upon t the things he wants him to be, the plumber reads into things what he wants to see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reading can be useful.
> (but only if you comprehend what is actually written)


Once again, irony personified.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Right on que.
> I know you people better than you know yourselves.


Patting yourself on the back, yet again, when someone states the obvious? Talk about needing to manufacture victories to claim! LOL! Just like your lord and savior t you make up awards to give yourself. 
Classic nutter 101.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Patting yourself on the back, yet again, when someone states the obvious? Talk about needing to manufacture victories to claim! LOL! Just like your lord and savior t you make up awards to give yourself.
> Classic nutter 101.


Thank's rat, but awards are not necessary.
I consider you my biggest fan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with how he projects upon t the things he wants him to be, the plumber reads into things what he wants to see.


Fuckin Plumbers.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I gotta wonder why arrogant asswipes  like yourself put so much faith in government and are willing to go down on the so called experts....
> Have another round of kool aid.


You know. People who have spent their lives studying issues such as science, or people engaging in  journalism. The kind that scare you. Is it envy, ya think? Is that why we are becoming a nation of dumbshits? You ever take a look at our grad schools lately? Science, medicine? So few Anglo-Americans. Why are we so dumb? What happened? The idiots took over. That's why Trump is in office. People like him and McConnell know how to get very rich, though!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You know. People who have spent their lives studying issues such as science, or people engaging in  journalism. The kind that scare you. Is it envy, ya think? Is that why we are becoming a nation of dumbshits? You ever take a look at our grad schools lately? Science, medicine? So few Anglo-Americans. Why are we so dumb? What happened? The idiots took over. That's why Trump is in office. People like him and McConnell know how to get very rich, though!


You people just never pick up the trail, do you.
Tracks everywhere and you run off chasing a whirlwind across the plain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You know. People who have spent their lives studying issues such as science, or people engaging in  journalism. The kind that scare you. Is it envy, ya think? Is that why we are becoming a nation of dumbshits? You ever take a look at our grad schools lately? Science, medicine? So few Anglo-Americans. Why are we so dumb? What happened? The idiots took over. That's why Trump is in office. People like him and McConnell know how to get very rich, though!


Pay attention.  You might finally learn something.  Poser.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

I respect you all for admitting your positions. 
Experts are bad, anybody can have an opinion about anything, regardless of facts.
Perfect.
Good work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I respect you all for admitting your positions.
> Experts are bad, anybody can have an opinion about anything, regardless of facts.
> Perfect.
> Good work.


Thanks.
Good work on your part too.
It takes alot to make me look smart, and you go the extra mile.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks.
> Good work on your part too.
> It takes alot to make me look smart, and you go the extra mile.


You had to know this was coming --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> You had to know this was coming --


Like I said, it takes a lot to make me look smart.
Thank you.
I thank you and all your sons.
Mespola, huspola, ...all the spolas.
Muchas gracias, I mean it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I respect you all for admitting your positions.
> Experts are bad, anybody can have an opinion about anything, regardless of facts.
> Perfect.
> Good work.


Mueller was good.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks.
> Good work on your part too.
> It takes alot to make me look smart, and you go the extra mile.


And I’m glad you found something to make you look smart to you. Well done!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I respect you all for admitting your positions.
> Experts are bad, anybody can have an opinion about anything, regardless of facts.
> Perfect.
> Good work.


They believe their ignorance is as good as the facts they attempt to refute.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like I said, it takes a lot to make me look smart.
> Thank you.
> I thank you and all your sons.
> Mespola, huspola, ...all the spolas.
> Muchas gracias, I mean it.


So smug in your hillbilly arrogance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

September 17, 2019
*'Climate Change': A Leftist Excuse to Redistribute Wealth and Destroy the West*
By Ferdinand Bardamu
The "Church of Climate Change" demands that Western nations impose restrictions on industrial CO2 emissions, encouraging them to squander billions on unreliable "green" technologies and renewable sources of energy. They continue to ignore the one policy that has significantly increased atmospheric CO2 levels in the last few decades, generating hundreds of millions of metric tons of the stuff annually: mass third-world immigration (see Kolankiewicz and Camarota, 2008).

If the IPCC were objective, it would demand an end to mass immigration instead of more carbon taxes and emissions trading. Such indifference in the face of the evidence shows that they care more about racially dispossessing whites than they do about "saving the planet."

So what is the ulterior motive? To further understand what this may be, we must examine the career of Canadian businessman Maurice Strong (1929–2015). Thanks to his tireless "lobbying behind the scenes," the U.N. has played a key role in forging a "consensus" on man-made global warming. In a sense, he was the right man at the right time. Besides his ability to manipulate others, Strong was aided by other factors, such as the collapse of Soviet communism in the early 1990s. This helped pave the way for the emergence of a new leftist orthodoxy: environmentalism.

Strong was an ardent believer in the efficacy of state redistributive policies. In 1976, Strong told Maclean's magazine: "I am a socialist in ideology, a capitalist in methodology." Like his socialism, his environmentalism was also pragmatic rather than ideological. Its purpose was to advance his vision of global governance under the aegis of the U.N. In a 1992 essay, he wrote: "It is simply not feasible for sovereignty to be exercised unilaterally by individual nation-states, however powerful. It is a principle which will yield only slowly and reluctantly to the imperatives of global environmental cooperation."

Strong was the most active and influential member of the Brundtland Commission, established by the U.N. General Assembly in 1983. The Commission's report, _Our Common Future_, was published in 1987. Strong helped formulate the report's concept of "sustainable development." This was a call for social and economic egalitarianism within a simple Marxist dialectical framework. The antagonism between capitalist and proletarian worker mirrored the antagonism between industrialized and developing nations. The First World was identified as the primary culprit behind third-world underdevelopment. Its need for raw materials forced developing countries to over-exploit and deplete their natural resources, leading to more environmental degradation and underdevelopment. The solution is more money to the developing world from rich Western nations.

Strong's participation in the Brundtland Commission ensured that man-made global warming and socialist redistribution would be incorporated into the report. These would subsequently form the basis of U.N. environmental policy. This would become so influential that Western governments would try reversing the effects of the Industrial Revolution in their own countries through restrictions on CO2 emissions and increasing dependence on unreliable biofuels and green technologies.

In 1988, Strong had convinced the United Nations Environment Program (UNEP) and the World Meteorological Organization (WMO) to agree to the formation of an "intergovernmental mechanism" to monitor anthropogenic global warming and suggest policy recommendations for the U.N. and Western governments. This organization was the IPCC (Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change).

Through the IPCC and other U.N. bodies, enormous sums of money were transferred from the West to third-world countries. In 2010, the Green Climate Fund (GCF) was established; its purpose was to further the U.N. goal of socialist redistribution in the name of sustainable development. President Barack Obama pledged $3 billion to the fund in 2014, with the fund receiving a total of a $1 billion by 2017.

However, not all Western politicians subscribed to the false humanitarianism of the U.N.'s avowedly socialist redistributive aims. President Donald Trump promised during his election campaign to withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord. In his withdrawal speech on June 1, 2017, he criticized the GCF as a "scheme to redistribute wealth out of the United States ... to developing countries."

Strong once posed the rhetorical question: "Isn't the only hope for the planet that the industrialized civilizations collapse? Isn't it our responsibility to bring this about?" His advocacy of socialist redistribution reflected an open hostility to Western industrial society, which had (in his view) impoverished and underdeveloped third-world societies. "If we don't change," he said, "our species will not survive[.] ... Frankly, we may get to the point where the only way of saving the world will be for industrial civilization to collapse."

Why else have so many globalists backed the outsourcing of the West's manufacturing base to the developing world? In the Brundtland Report, Western governments were advised to pursue less energy- and capital-intensive productive activities to promote sustainable development. The result, of course, would be the managed de-industrialization of the Western nations, with the aim of placing them on an equal footing with the developing world. If social inequality and environmental degradation were the result of industrialization, then de-industrialization would return the West to the way it was before the Industrial Revolution. This was the clandestine purpose of Maurice Strong and the IPCC.

Strong's wish to dismantle industrial civilization was profoundly anti-Western. As of 2019, China is responsible for over a quarter of all global CO2 emissions, making it the world's biggest polluter, yet the burden of reducing CO2 is shouldered entirely by the West. This burden includes payment of carbon taxes, implementation of cap and trade policies, and development of green technologies and renewable sources of energy, all entirely white, Western endeavors.

Not only is the environmental movement anti-capitalist, but as Václav Klaus (2008) explains, it is profoundly misanthropic and life-denying:

If we take the reasoning of the environmentalists seriously, we find that theirs is an anti-human ideology. It sees the fundamental cause of the world's problems in the very expansion of homo sapiens. Humans have surpassed the original scope of nature through the development of their intellect and their ability to reshape nature and make use of it. Not coincidentally, many environmentalists refuse to place human beings at the center of their attention and thinking.

Research and development is necessarily energy- and capital-intensive; if fossil fuel consumption is drastically reduced by limiting CO2 emissions and encouraging dependence on unreliable biofuels and green technologies, how will man ever progress, scientifically and technologically, as a species? Environmental ideology demands the end of progress in the name of ecological sustainability. If practiced on a large scale, it will lead to the abolition of Western civilization. Environmentalists regard humans as subordinate to nature, investing the natural world with greater moral worth. If taken to its logical conclusion, mass extinction of the human species would be the best possible outcome for the planet. 

At its core, environmentalism is a nihilist belief system that rejects humanity in favor of nature. It is dangerous because it threatens the character of Western civilization, suppressing all deviation from leftist orthodoxy. By limiting the sphere of discourse through political correctness, environmentalists create an atmosphere of intimidation where they can indulge their hatred of Western civilization under the guise of "saving the planet."

What environmentalists fail to understand is that man belongs to nature. His impact on the environment is not at all different from the impact of other endogenous processes. In nature, these are overcome through adaptation and divergence, not optimal or steady-state equilibrium. This is why environmentalist aims are naïvely utopian. If vast geological timescales reveal wide divergence in global temperatures, sea levels, atmospheric CO2, etc., then believing that one can turn the "climate knob" back to some ideal temperature through "sustainable development" is laughable. 

Man-made global warming is a non-issue. Not only has it never been scientifically proven, but its purpose is to manipulate the masses, using alarmist rhetoric, into abandoning Western industrial society by fanning mass hysteria to a fever pitch. Once this was done, getting the electorate on board with curtailing Western scientific and technological development would be a cakewalk. As an ideology, environmentalism is just black-and-white moralizing within a simple Marxist dialectical framework.

The truth is that leftists have no interest in the environment; if they did, they would be neo-Malthusian advocates of zero population growth in places like Africa and the Middle East.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> And I’m glad you found something to make you look smart to you. Well done!


You tellʻum poser


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They believe their ignorance is as good as the facts they attempt to refute.





messy said:


> And I’m glad you found something to make you look smart to you. Well done!


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 17, 2019
> *'Climate Change': A Leftist Excuse to Redistribute Wealth and Destroy the West*
> By Ferdinand Bardamu
> The "Church of Climate Change" demands that Western nations impose restrictions on industrial CO2 emissions, encouraging them to squander billions on unreliable "green" technologies and renewable sources of energy. They continue to ignore the one policy that has significantly increased atmospheric CO2 levels in the last few decades, generating hundreds of millions of metric tons of the stuff annually: mass third-world immigration (see Kolankiewicz and Camarota, 2008).
> ...


Did you get your invitation to Harry and Meghanʻs?


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tellʻum poser


Somebody’s jeaalll-ous! You’re doing so poorly you have to accuse me of artifice. Sorry, chump...it ain’t posing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You know. People who have spent their lives studying issues such as science, or people engaging in  journalism. The kind that scare you. Is it envy, ya think? Is that why we are becoming a nation of dumbshits? You ever take a look at our grad schools lately? Science, medicine? So few Anglo-Americans. Why are we so dumb? What happened? The idiots took over. That's why Trump is in office. People like him and McConnell know how to get very rich, though!


We? I'm talking specifically to you messy...you're an arrogant asshole.
I believe the climate is changing...it always has.
I get so tired of the alarmist who claim the end is near.
You are a spoiled pompous punk, you liken yourself to some enlightened group of people attempting to talk down to those who laugh at your bravado and unknowing ignorance.
I am surrounded by family & friends with BSs, BAs, Masters, Jurist Doctors, RNs, MDs & DDs & PHDs...sorry no Brian Williams or Jim Acosta types.
Being blessed to have the family and friends I have, maybe one reason dealing with you is such a let down...you're a poser.
Have a nice day messy...


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> We? I'm talking specifically to you messy...you're an arrogant asshole.
> I believe the climate is changing...it always has.
> I get so tired of the alarmist who claim the end is near.
> You are a spoiled pompous punk, you liken yourself to some enlightened group of people attempting to talk down to those who laugh at your bravado and unknowing ignorance.
> ...


Listen I know you’re not the asshole you make yourself out to be.
You’re just a scared republican in a bubble who fancies himself an “independent” who can blame Trump on Dems.
It doesn’t work. Open your eyes. You’re on the wrong side.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody’s jeaalll-ous! You’re doing so poorly you have to accuse me of artifice. Sorry, chump...it ain’t posing.


I've read your post.  Nothing to be jealous of.  Poser.


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I've read your post.  Nothing to be jealous.


You shouldn’t be. Envy isn’t healthy.
I deal with many people who are smarter and wealthier than I am and I don’t get jealous. I admire and learn!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You shouldn’t be. Envy isn’t healthy.
> I deal with many people who are smarter and wealthier than I am and I don’t get jealous. I admire and learn!


Yes.  I've read about your learning.  Less reading, more doing is my recommendation.  Poser.


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  I've read about your learning.  Less reading, more doing is my recommendation.  Poser.


Part of my point. Don’t be jealous of all I do.
Don’t be jealous of my portfolio.
Don’t be jealous of my income.
Don’t be jealous of my intelligence.
Be satisfied and humble with your standing...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

Y


espola said:


> I searched more broadly on "capitalism" looking for quotes from her on the topic.
> 
> Inferred by whom?  And why?


You'll need to refer to your boy Wez about inferring and quotes... he's an expert.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like you're having reading comprehension issues again. But typical of you to make light of a situation where someone lost their life... even clowns should know better.




espola said:


> OMG!!! Could this be another solar panel installation gone wrong?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/farmington-maine-explosion/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Part of my point. Don’t be jealous of all I do.
> Don’t be jealous of my portfolio.
> Don’t be jealous of my income.
> Don’t be jealous of my intelligence.
> Be satisfied and humble with your standing...


Its a "grass is greener" kinda thing with these nutters. They think everyone else has it better than them so they whine about it constantly. Envy is their thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Part of my point. Don’t be jealous of all I do.
> Don’t be jealous of my portfolio.
> Don’t be jealous of my income.
> Don’t be jealous of my intelligence.
> Be satisfied and humble with your standing...


I saw your GM post.  I'm satisfied.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its a "grass is greener" kinda thing with these nutters. They think everyone else has it better than them so they whine about it constantly. Envy is their thing.


Your Babble Palsy is nothing to envy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your Babble Palsy is nothing to envy.


His post get more bizarre by the day...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

I wonder if Ski resorts will become a thing of the past. With all this global warming you would think these places would no longer be investing big $$? Good thing E sold his skis...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I respect you all for admitting your positions.
> Experts are bad, anybody can have an opinion about anything, regardless of facts.
> Perfect.
> Good work.


Says the guy who has no idea what a Duck Curve is but tries to post about Solar like he's an expert.

Since you're so smart you think I should move forward with an Ikon or MC?  I mean, with Global Warming , is either worth it? I'm not like you, living in the upper crust, so I gotta watch my money... even if my Dad gave it to me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its a "grass is greener" kinda thing with these nutters. They think everyone else has it better than them so they whine about it constantly. Envy is their thing.


Is that how you see it?
Weird.


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who has no idea what a Duck Curve is but tries to post about Solar like he's an expert.
> 
> Since you're so smart you think I should move forward with an Ikon or MC?  I mean, with Global Warming , is either worth it? I'm not like you, living in the upper crust, so I gotta watch my money... even if my Dad gave it to me.


Careful there, champ. 
That solar can blow up on you. I saw it happen once.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful there, champ.
> That solar can blow up on you. I saw it happen once.


Wow! You and Espola must be dealing with those low budget installers. I thought you said you had money? You a tight wad as well? 

So what is it? Ikon or MC? What's the smart money on? Though I'm beginning to wonder about you and the smart part. C'mon, what's your thoughts...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Part of my point. Don’t be jealous of all I do.
> Don’t be jealous of my portfolio.
> Don’t be jealous of my income.
> Don’t be jealous of my intelligence.
> Be satisfied and humble with your standing...


You ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful there, champ.
> That solar can blow up on you. I saw it happen once.


I read about the ocean blowing up near Bikini Atoll. Crazy . . .


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 288435, member: 3299"

Part of my point. 
*You have no point.  *

Don’t be jealous of all I do.
*What exactly do you do....*

Don’t be jealous of my portfolio.
*What portfolio....You're a self aggrandizing poster who cannot*
*support his statements with the facts or truth....*

Don’t be jealous of my income.
*What income.....again you're a self aggrandizing poster with serious identity*
*issues.......*

Don’t be jealous of my intelligence.
*What intelligence.....Really " Messy " you have not displayed one iota of intellectual*
*honesty on this forum since you acquired your NEW identity, that was an escape*
*from your " Outhouse " antics as and old poster.....You're a real mess.*

Be satisfied and humble with your standing...
*You should seek the same....a braggart such as you has real self Identity issues...*
*Solving that would satisfy your issues and bring a humbleness that raises your*
*standing.*



/QUOTE


*Seek the TRUTH and you will have the FREEDOM you lack....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

*Mark Levin: Decades of failed 'eco-predictions' more about politics than climate*
By Charles Creitz | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Levin: Public turning on the press for their lies*

'Unfreedom on the Press' author Mark Levin on the media's blatant anti-Trump bias.

Radio host Mark Levin claimed activists and environmentalists have spent a half-century warning of the dangers of climate change, global warming and sometimes global cooling, but have seen none of their time-sensitive premonitions come true.

The former Reagan White House official said Wednesday on "The Mark Levin Show" on Westwood One that these "eco-pocalyptic predictions" have often been used to advance a political agenda.

"Fifty years of failed eco-predictions, eco-pocalyptic predictions," he said. "This climate change stuff -- we're supposed to destroy our society -- the media are now fully behind it."

DOOMSDAYS THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN: THINK TANK COMPILES DECADES' WORTH OF DIRE CLIMATE PREDICTIONS








Video
He went on to cite a new review by a conservative think tank that catalogs many of the predictions made in recent decades.

The Competitive Enterprise Institute has put together a lengthy compilation of apocalyptic predictions dating back decades that did not come to pass, timed as Democratic presidential candidates and climate activists refocus attention on the issue.

*More from Media*

NBC News mocked for gathering 'climate confessions' from supposed environmental sinners
Tulsi Gabbard continues attack on Trump, says tweet is a 'huge disgrace' that makes US sound like 'servants of Saudi Kingdom'
The dire predictions, often repeated in the media, warned of a variety of impending disasters – famine, drought, an ice age, and even disappearing nations – if the world failed to act on climate change.

AOC APPEARS TO CLAIM MIAMI WILL BE GONE 'IN A FEW YEARS' BECAUSE OF CLIMATE CHANGE

An Associated Press headline from 1989 read, "Rising seas could obliterate nations: U.N. officials." The article detailed a U.N. environmental official warning that entire nations would be eliminated if the world failed to reverse warming by 2000.

Then there were the fears that the world would experience a never-ending "cooling trend in the Northern Hemisphere." That claim came from an "international team of specialists" cited by The New York Times in 1978.

On "The Mark Levin Show" on Westwood One, Levin said none of the predictions with "due dates" have come true and yet many Democrats are using the threat of the effects of climate change to put forth monumental policy proposals.


"It's happening right before our eyes, and it's going to destroy the country, as they try to push us into a socialistic economic system and destroy what's left of our constitutional system," he said.

"It's been a subterfuge to undermine our constitutional system, to undermine our capitalist system, and to create this almost zen-like support for this radical agenda -- which has as its purpose to destroy many of our freedom institutions in this country."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Climate strikers in DC (Tasos Katopodis/UPI/Newscom)

"SCIENCE OVER TYRANTS"

Totally Agree!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Why stop with support for coal?

Be consistent.

Don't invite ANY person to speak, if they choose to use oil-based transportation to get to your fancy meeting.

"Leading economies such as Japan and Australia will not be invited to speak at next week’s crunch UN climate change summit, as their continued support for coal clashes with the demands of the organisation’s secretary-general as he sounds the alarm on climate change.

Coal has emerged as a key issue ahead of Monday’s meeting in New York, where 63 countries are expected to speak, according to a draft schedule seen by the Financial Times."

...

"However the summit is notable for those that will not appear: a number of countries building new coal power stations such as Japan and South Africa will not take the stage.

Also excluded will be the US, which has said it intends to withdraw from the Paris climate agreement, as well as Brazil and Saudi Arabia, which have criticised the climate pact."

https://www.ft.com/con…/1902158a-d994-11e9-8f9b-77216ebe1f17


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

US
*NBC News Asks Americans To Confess Their Climate Change Sins*









PETER HASSONSENIOR REPORTER
September 18, 201912:41 PM ET


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US
> *NBC News Asks Americans To Confess Their Climate Change Sins*
> 
> 
> ...


What about repentance?


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm not going to work today and the Climate Strike has nothing to do with it.

Instead, I will be observing a plumbing crew installing a new water heater and removing the old one (unless they are out on Climate Strike).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not going to work today and the Climate Strike has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Instead, I will be observing a plumbing crew installing a new water heater and removing the old one (unless they are out on Climate Strike).


Make sure they don't rip you off . . . plumbers and electricians attempt to take advantage any way they can.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What about repentance?


Ten Hail Hockey Sticks and an Our father Gore should do the trick.
That and dont forget to pay the mordida.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Make sure they don't rip you off . . . plumbers and electricians attempt to take advantage any way they can.


The original estimate was 2 hours by one guy, straight replacement.  He came in Tuesday and said that they didn't know about the stairs (6 steps down from the parking lot level) and that the previous work was ok when installed, but not up to current code, so there was going to a delay, a 2-man crew, and more costs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> The original estimate was 2 hours by one guy, straight replacement.  He came in Tuesday and said that they didn't know about the stairs (6 steps down from the parking lot level) and that the previous work was ok when installed, but not up to current code, so there was going to a delay, a 2-man crew, and more costs.


I remember when California mandated the ultra low nox water heaters a few years back.
My cost on a 50 gallon water heater went up 170.00 in one day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not going to work today and the Climate Strike has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Instead, I will be observing a plumbing crew installing a new water heater and removing the old one (unless they are out on Climate Strike).


You would still be working today if fossil fuels were not as cheap, plentiful and portable as they have been for most of your life.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You would still be working today if fossil fuels were not as cheap, plentiful and portable as they have been for most of your life.


Nice try.  Without them, I would be still working tending a heard of goats in Fayston, Vermont.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ten Hail Hockey Sticks and an Our father Gore should do the trick.
> That and dont forget to pay the mordida.


I love hockey sticks.  Especially the ones that show human flourishing over the last 50 years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Nice try.  Without them, I would be still working tending a heard of goats in Fayston, Vermont.


Poor goats.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love hockey sticks.  Especially the ones that show human flourishing over the last 50 years.


.Agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Nice try.  Without them, I would be still working tending a heard of goats in Fayston, Vermont.


You'd probably be fertilizing the pasture.
Dont take this the wrong way, but you look like shit.
Without fossil fuels, you'd probably have succumbed to the elements by now.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You'd probably be fertilizing the pasture.
> Dont take this the wrong way, but you look like shit.
> Without fossil fuels, you'd probably have succumbed to the elements by now.


My ancestors whose fossil fuel use was limited to kerosene lanterns (and not even that if you go back far enough) lived, on average, much longer than I have unless they had already succumbed to accident or warfare.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Make sure they don't rip you off . . . plumbers and electricians attempt to take advantage any way they can.


Stereotype much?
Just one more wedge to divide folks...
You're a dimwitted simpleton.
You really should shut the f'up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> My ancestors whose fossil fuel use was limited to kerosene lanterns (and not even that if you go back far enough) lived, on average, much longer than I have unless they had already succumbed to accident or warfare.


They cook on lanterns? Warm the house with lanterns?
They lived to be 100?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I remember when California mandated the ultra low nox water heaters a few years back.
> My cost on a 50 gallon water heater went up 170.00 in one day.


Why would you need a water heater if they are destroying the planet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

4000 eco strikes around the world.  That’s a lot of folks.  Seems like a lot of trees could have been planted today.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> They cook on lanterns? Warm the house with lanterns?
> They lived to be 100?


Wood.

85 or so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> My ancestors whose fossil fuel use was limited to kerosene lanterns (and not even that if you go back far enough) lived, on average, much longer than I have unless they had already succumbed to accident or warfare.


Maybe it’s just the garbage you eat.
Do not underestimate the health advantages you have with hot fossil fuel heated water.
Not to mention indoor plumbing and central heating


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Wood.
> 
> 85 or so.


Like I said.  A lot of trees could have been planted today to make up for the wood your ancestors burned.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe it’s just the garbage you eat.
> Do not underestimate the health advantages you have with hot fossil fuel heated water.
> Not to mention indoor plumbing and central heating


That's true for now, but none of those requires fossil fuels in a well-planned utility system.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> That's true for now, but none of those requires fossil fuels in a well-planned utility system.


What is the sewer pipe made from and how is it made?
Just one of hundreds of connections to fossil fuels


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is the sewer pipe made from and how is it made?
> Just one of hundreds of connections to fossil fuels


Rendering petroleum into solid plastics and burying that in the ground is a great way to keep that carbon out of the atmosphere.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Rendering petroleum into solid plastics and burying that in the ground is a great way to keep that carbon out of the atmosphere.


Asinine pretzel logic.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Asinine pretzel logic.


What did I get wrong?


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like I said.  A lot of trees could have been planted today to make up for the wood your ancestors burned.


They cut from their own lots every year and had plenty left over.  Pruning the sugarbush, plus cutting out some decaying ash and beech was usually enough.  They even gathered a lot of the small branches for kindling.

You don't know much about this, do you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong?


The "all or nothing" argument withers in the face of practical reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> They cut from their own lots every year and had plenty left over.  Pruning the sugarbush, plus cutting out some decaying ash and beech was usually enough.  They even gathered a lot of the small branches for kindling.
> 
> You don't know much about this, do you?


Like I said.  A lot of trees could have been planted today.  All we got was lip service though.  I’d like to see all those kids give up their cell phones and pads to show their sincerity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Rendering petroleum into solid plastics and burying that in the ground is a great way to keep that carbon out of the atmosphere.


Petrol bad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "all or nothing" argument withers in the face of practical reality.


Fossil Fuels.  Practical, portable, plentiful.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not going to work today and the Climate Strike has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Instead, I will be observing a plumbing crew installing a new water heater and removing the old one (unless they are out on Climate Strike).


I hope you hired a good contractor to do the job or they might blow up your place. I heard if you use Angies place she will find you a good company.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Nice try.  Without them, I would be still working tending a heard of goats in Fayston, Vermont.


But you wouldn't be on the Forum... wow, fossil fuels suck!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> That's true for now, but none of those requires fossil fuels in a well-planned utility system.


Who is John Galt?


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "all or nothing" argument withers in the face of practical reality.


I have been saying for years that it is wasteful to burn all that petroleum when we already have factories in need of it for feedstock.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not going to work today and the Climate Strike has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Instead, I will be observing a plumbing crew installing a new water heater and removing the old one (unless they are out on Climate Strike).


...AND they didn't show up, so maybe they are on climate strike.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> ...AND they didn't show up, so maybe they are on climate strike.


That's what you get when you go with the lowest quote. They probably would have blown up your place... don't be so cheap!


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's what you get when you go with the lowest quote. They probably would have blown up your place... don't be so cheap!


That's between our landlord and Home Depot.  I'm just here to help.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> That's between our landlord and Home Depot.  I'm just here to help.


You mean you're gonna let someone do work at your place without doing a background check? At least look them up on Yelp...


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean you're gonna let someone do work at your place without doing a background check? At least look them up on Yelp...


...observing...Home Depot...etc.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> ...observing...Home Depot...etc.


Home Depot uses subs... not that it's a bad thing. You just don't know what or who you're gonna get.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Home Depot uses subs... not that it's a bad thing. You just don't know what or who you're gonna get.


...and they warrant the work.

If it were entirely up to me, I would hire someone I knew to be a good honest plumber, even if I didn't like the way he smelled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

*Nolte: Climate ‘Experts’ Are 0-41 with Their Doomsday Predictions*





Jeff J Mitchell/Getty 
JOHN NOLTE20 Sep 20195,316
6:03
*For more than 50 years Climate Alarmists in the scientific community and environmental movement have not gotten even one prediction correct, but they do have a perfect record of getting 41 predictions wrong.*

In other words, on at least 41 occasions, these so-called experts have predicted some terrible environmental catastrophe was imminent … and it never happened.


And not once — not even once! — have these alarmists had one of their predictions come true.

Think about that… the so-called experts are 0-41 with their predictions, but those of us who are skeptical of “expert” prediction number 42, the one that says that if we don’t immediately convert to socialism and allow Alexandria Ocasio-Crazy to control and organize our lives, the planet will become uninhabitable.

Why would any sane person listen to someone with a 0-41 record?

Why would we completely restructure our economy and sacrifice our personal freedom for “experts” who are 0-41, who have never once gotten it right?

If you had an investment counselor who steered you wrong 41times, would you hang in there for number 42?

Of course not. You’d fire him after failed prediction two or three.

And if that’s not crazy enough, the latest ploy is to trot out a 16-year-old girt to spread prediction number 42, because it is so much more credible that way. 

Sometimes you just have to sit back and laugh.

Anyway, I want you to have the data, so go ahead and print this out in advance of Thanksgiving dinner with your obnoxious Millennial nephew.

LIST OF DOOMSDAY PREDICTIONS CLIMATE ALARMIST GOT RIGHT

NONE.

ZIP.

ZERO.

NADA.

BLANK

DONUT HOLE

NIL.

NOTHING.

VOID.

ZILCH.

LIST OF DOOMSDAY PREDICTIONS THE CLIMATE ALARMIST GOT WRONG

Here is the source for numbers 1-27. As you will see, the individual sources are not crackpots, but scientific studies and media reports on “expert” predictions. The sources for numbers 28-41 are linked individually.


1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989 (1969)
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing By 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos’
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources
1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years
1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years
1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1996: Peak Oil in 2020
2002: Peak Oil in 2010
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2005 : Manhattan Underwater by 2015
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970s: Killer Bees!
Sorry, Experts… Sorry, Scientific Consensus… Only a fool comes running for the 42nd cry of wolf.

Don’t litter, be kind to animals, recycling’s for suckers (it’s all going to end up in the ground eventually), so stop feeling guilty… Go out there and embrace all the bounty that comes with being a 21st century American — you know, like Obama, who says he believes in Global Warming with his mouth but proves he doesn’t with the $15 million he just spent on oceanfront that we’re told is doomed to flooding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

September 21, 2019
*Scaring the children on climate is cruel, cynical and dangerous*
By Jack Hellner
It is dangerous when teenagers that have been indoctrinated their entire life are treated as if they have knowledge on climate change and fossil fuels.  They are just repeating talking points when trotted out on media outlets and before Congress as if they were experts. They have been discouraged from doing research and critically thinking because they have been told the science is settled. They _know_ that anyone who says the climate is and has always changed naturally is de a climate change denier; to get good grades they need to repeat what they are told. 

It is more dangerous when almost all journalists and other Democrats repeat the same talking points instead of doing research and asking questions. Instead of pointing out to the teenagers that temperatures, sea levels, storm activity, droughts and floods have always fluctuated naturally, and previous dire predictions have been 100% wrong they just go along. 

A high percentage of high school students don’t have basic math, reading or science skills, yet yesterday they were let out of school by the millions to push the Democrat agenda on climate as if they somehow have knowledge on that. They are being denied genuine education on the basics and cynically exploited as pawns for a government power grab.







DC Climate Strike 9 20 19 (YouTube screen grab, croppped)

Myron Ebell and Steven J. Milloy of the Competitive Enterprise Institute have produced a landmark listing of projections of projections of doom that have gone bust. Here are some of the previous predictions on the climate that have been 100% wrong:

In 1922, the AP, WP and other news outlet said that coastal cities would soon be gone along with the Arctic ice because of warming. 

In 1970, on the first Earth Day, billions would starve to death soon because of cooling. 

In 1975 a Newsweek headline “Global Cooling is Coming”. Maybe the teens should be asked a simple question: If rising CO2, Fossil fuel Use and rising populations cause warming how did the World cool so much for over 25 years that a large number of people were predicting problems because of cooling?

1989-The UN predicted we only had ten years left to fix the warming problem. 

2008-ABC predicted New York City would be under water by June 2015. They also predicted milk would be $12.99 per gallon and gas would be $9 per gallon. They were so close. 

2008- Nancy Pelosi said on Meet the Press that we have to get away from fossil fuels and go to natural gas. Do we really want people making our laws who seemed to be so confused over a decade ago? 

2009-Al Gore predicted Arctic icecap would be gone by 2014-It actually increased in 2014

November 12, 2009. Al Gore said on the Conan Obrien that the Earth was several million degrees a few feet below the surface. Gore is treated as an expert and he was only several million degrees off. 

After Hurricane Katrina hit, we were told hurricanes would be more severe and more frequent than ever and we had over a ten-year lull in serious hurricanes hitting our shores.

We have repeatedly been told that because of global warming we would have snowless winters. In 2018-2019, there were record snowfalls in California and elsewhere. The drought, which was supposedly caused by humans and fossil fuels in California, ended because of the record snows. 

For decades we were told that the reason we needed alternative fuels like wind and solar was because we were going to run out of oil soon. Now that we know there is plenty of oil, we are told that it is destroying the Earth and we have to outlaw it. 

Here is a list of dire predictions that have been right on the climate the last 100 years:



I couldn’t find any. 

Instead of telling children they are going to die soon because of fossil fuels and scaring them into pledging  not to have children, they should be taught that fossil fuels have increased the quality and length of life the last 150 years and temperatures rise and fall naturally as they always have. They should also be told the truth that CO2 is a clear, innocuous, non-pollutant gas that makes plants thrive and allows the World to be fed. 

Every policy solution the Democrats propose, on whatever their dire predictions of the day are, involves transferring massive amounts of freedom, power and money to the bureaucrats and politicians. That is the greatest existential threat to the survival of the United States as a great country. Not the continued use of fossil fuels.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like I said.  A lot of trees could have been planted today.  All we got was lip service though.  I’d like to see all those kids give up their cell phones and pads to show their sincerity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5387


Shocking!! Who knew?  Reminds me of the mess of propane tanks and garbage left behind at the keystone pipeline protest.  This is what happens when people don’t have to worry about food, shelter, water.....thanks to fossil fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nolte: Climate ‘Experts’ Are 0-41 with Their Doomsday Predictions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#36 When were Hurricanes ever not Super.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nolte: Climate ‘Experts’ Are 0-41 with Their Doomsday Predictions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love #26.  Yes please.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!! Who knew?  Reminds me of the mess of propane tanks and garbage left behind at the keystone pipeline protest.  This is what happens when people don’t have to worry about food, shelter, water.....thanks to fossil fuels.


Why dont these brainwashed lemmings learn how to wipe their own asses first?
Do that before they start telling everyone else how to save the planet.
Dumbassery en masse.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!! Who knew?  Reminds me of the mess of propane tanks and garbage left behind at the keystone pipeline protest.  This is what happens when people don’t have to worry about food, shelter, water.....thanks to fossil fuels.


Have you ever been on an Indian Reservation , besides a casino? I have.... looks like a landfill. More trash laying around the side of the road then downtown LA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5387


I don’t recall the T-Party leaving the earth that way.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and they warrant the work.


So you're allowing them to do the work because they deserve the work? Unique approach...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why dont these brainwashed lemmings learn how to wipe their own asses first?
> Do that before they start telling everyone else how to save the planet.
> Dumbassery en masse.


You 're babbling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You 're babbling.


I'm sure one of the grammar Nazis is going to point out your mistake. Not me... I'll give you a pass because you're probably drunk.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're allowing them to do the work because they deserve the work? Unique approach...


"warrant" means "guarantee".


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> ...AND they didn't show up, so maybe they are on climate strike.


They just showed up, claiming they didn't know about Friday.  Luckily, I had just returned from my day's outing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You 're babbling.


From the Tower of Babble himself


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> They just showed up, claiming they didn't know about Friday.  Luckily, I had just returned from my day's outing.


And they just did something I have never seen before - replaced the gas valve on a live line.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> And they just did something I have never seen before - replaced the gas valve on a live line.


They probably learned how from all those guys down in Mexico tapping into the government owned gas lines, to steal fuel.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> They probably learned how from all those guys down in Mexico tapping into the government owned gas lines, to steal fuel.


Somewhere around here, I have William Rintoul's books about the early days of the California oil fields.  He was a California state mineral geologist for decades.  In one of the books, he claimed that the first oil found in some of the Ventura wells was good enough to use as-is in cars of that period, and they had to set armed guard patrols to keep people from tapping the lines and patch the holes where they did.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Somewhere around here, I have William Rintoul's books about the early days of the California oil fields.  He was a California state mineral geologist for decades.  In one of the books, he claimed that the first oil found in some of the Ventura wells was good enough to use as-is in cars of that period, and they had to set armed guard patrols to keep people from tapping the lines and patch the holes where they did.


Wow.  It's amazing what a rich history California has.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> And they just did something I have never seen before - replaced the gas valve on a live line.


And that's how you make things go boom...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

Is that the only meaning?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Wow.  It's amazing what a rich history California has.


The good times stopped decades ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And that's how you make things go boom...


They were probably listening espola talk about Vermont and were trying to end it all.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The good times stopped decades ago.


Before you bag on your home state, I would simply make the comment you should get out more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Before you bag on your home state, I would simply make the comment you should get out more.


Yes, let’s get out to the court house in Santa Ana or how about downtown La maybe frisco.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And that's how you make things go boom...


Its not dangerous as long as you have an IQ above room temperature.


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, let’s get out to the court house in Santa Ana or how about downtown La maybe frisco.


You mean DTLA with all the new restaurants and bars and cool places to live? Or SF, one of the most desirable places to live on the planet?
I think your focus is on the homeless, maybe?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Before you bag on your home state, I would simply make the comment you should get out more.


And go where?

Downtown LA has a Typhus problem.
Downtown SD a Hep A outbreak.
Downtown SF ... well just look at the Crap App.

These are our showcase cities. Seriously dude, you should read more.

Btw, GoBearGo said hi. Our boys played each other... we both had a good laugh at your expense.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean DTLA with all the new restaurants and bars and cool places to live? Or SF, one of the most desirable places to live on the planet?
> I think your focus is on the homeless, maybe?


You're such an idiot...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean DTLA with all the new restaurants and bars and cool places to live? Or SF, one of the most desirable places to live on the planet?
> I think your focus is on the homeless, maybe?


Yes, they are the ones you rich people don’t see.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not dangerous as long as you have an IQ above room temperature.


I asked why they didn't cut off the gas at the meter.  They said if they did that, all the gas in the pipe (and it's a long way from the meter to the valve) could leak out anyway.  Doing it their way, with the new valve all prepped and tools at the ready, was only about 5 seconds of leaking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

*Watch Climate Activists Try To Explain Why They Use Products Made From Fossil Fuels*
September 21st, 2019
_





Stephanie Hamill Climate Change Strike, Washington D.C.


The Daily Caller dropped by the climate strike in Washington, D.C. on Friday to learn more about the activists who are demanding that you and I change the way we live, eat and go about our lives.

You may be surprised to hear this, but most of the activists are just like us. They wear products made from fossil fuels, they own cars, many told me they eat meat but also claimed that they were “cutting back,” and they’re certainly okay with killing trees —  as long as those trees are used for the silly, meaningless signs they paint buzz phrases on to virtue signal to everyone else. *(RELATED:Bernie Sanders, Climate Hawk, Spends Nearly $300K On Private Jet Travel In Month.)*




I confronted a few of the activists about their use of products made from fossil fuels and things got a little uncomfortable to say the least.

Really no one could give me a good answer, and in a nutshell, the answers I got pretty much shifted the blame to our society. No one wanted to take responsibility for their own actions.

Shouldn’t they be living by example?


Several activists also opened up to me about their “climate change sins” and again, they’re just like the rest of us who weren’t skipping work, or missing school.


When exiting the rally we noticed the trash cans were overflowing with plastics and even perfectly good signs that could have been reused for the next ‘do as I say, not as I do’ event.

The hypocrisy is astounding.

WATCH: 






———————————————————————————————_


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Have you ever been on an Indian Reservation , besides a casino? I have.... looks like a landfill. More trash laying around the side of the road then downtown LA.


Barona Reservation --

https://www.google.com/maps/@32.9430886,-116.847253,3a,75y,184.45h,85.36t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sccVxlYLSKwN8n0nB5m-yIg!2e0!7i3328!8i1664


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Barona Reservation --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@32.9430886,-116.847253,3a,75y,184.45h,85.36t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sccVxlYLSKwN8n0nB5m-yIg!2e0!7i3328!8i1664


Are those streets open for the public to drive?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Watch Climate Activists Try To Explain Why They Use Products Made From Fossil Fuels*
> September 21st, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


This should come as no surprise to anyone. The liberals on here do the exact thing on here on a daily basis... it's as if they believe if they continue to act this way nobody will notice.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are those streets open for the public to drive?


Yep.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Yep.


Viejas Reservation --

https://www.google.com/maps/@32.857169,-116.6981456,3a,75y,243.35h,81.95t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sKKMqnTHrvsEdhvW3gsE1LA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Viejas Reservation --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@32.857169,-116.6981456,3a,75y,243.35h,81.95t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sKKMqnTHrvsEdhvW3gsE1LA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Sycuan Reservation --

https://www.google.com/maps/@32.7816672,-116.8388238,3a,75y,6.88h,85.29t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1skaYd66DvFggDInWtqeoftA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## tenacious (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, let’s get out to the court house in Santa Ana or how about downtown La maybe frisco.


Let me guess, Fox News doesn't show images of squatters camp near Austin when they talk about California failing? But yeah, next time I'm in Santa Ana I'll make sure to stop by the court house.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Let me guess, Fox News doesn't show images of squatters camp near Austin when they talk about California failing? But yeah, next time I'm in Santa Ana I'll make sure to stop by the court house.


The Santa Ana river people set up camp there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

*10,500 Steaks at 2020 Democrat Steak Fry Despite Their Meat Consumption Climate Change Concerns*





AP Photo/Charlie Neibergall
HANNAH BLEAU21 Sep 20196,458
3:42
*Democrat presidential candidates took part in the Polk County Democrats Steak Fry in Iowa Saturday, which featured thousands of sizzling steaks.*

Their participation follows weeks of climate change alarmism from the presidential candidates, many of whom have signaled support for limiting beef consumption in order to combat what they say is a looming climate catastrophe.


According to reports, organizers were prepared to grill roughly 10,500 steaks plus 1,000 vegan burgers. Seventeen candidates attended the event, including:



Joe Biden (D)
Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA)
Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT)
Kamala Harris (D-CA)
Cory Booker (D-NJ)
Amy Klobuchar (D-MN)
Michael Bennet (D-CO)
Beto O’Rourke (D)
Andrew Yang (D)
Mayor Pete Buttigieg (D)
Julián Castro (D)
Tulsi Gabbard (D-HI)
Tim Ryan (D-OH)
Tom Steyer (D)
Joe Sestak (D)
Steve Bullock (D)
Marianne Williamson (D)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

September 22, 2019
*Canada’s global warming models threw out actual historical data and substituted models of what the temperature should have been*
By Thomas Lifson


Environment Canada, led by Justin Trudeau-appointed Environment Minister Catherine McKenna, is all-in on the hypothesis that manmade global warming is an existential threat to humanity. It is so important to hand control of energy use to the government that mere actual, historical data that might raise doubt about the extent of purported warming over time must be thrown out and replaced by “models” of what the “scientists” _think_ the historical temperature record must have been.

In other words, the computer models Canada uses to measure and project “global warming” are themselves based on other computer models.  The expression “Garbage in / garbage out” refers to the vulnerability of all computer models to poor quality data used as the basis of their calculations.  The raises the awkward question of the quality of the models used in place of actual historical data. And it raises the question of why this scrapping of actual data and substituting of guesses (aka, models) was not made clear from the outset.

We only know about this fundamental issue because of the efforts of an intrepid reporter in Ottawa, who digs through Canadian government documents. Lorrie Goldstein explains in the _Toronto Sun_:

Canadians already suspicious of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s carbon tax are likely be even more suspicious given a report by Ottawa-based Blacklock’s Reporter that Environment Canada omitted a century’s worth of observed weather data in developing its computer models on the impacts of climate change.

The scrapping of all observed weather data from 1850 to 1949 was necessary, a spokesman for Environment Canada told Blacklock’s Reporter, after researchers concluded that historically, there weren’t enough weather stations to create a reliable data set for that 100-year period.

“The historical data is not observed historical data,” the spokesman said. “It is modelled historical data … 24 models from historical simulations spanning 1950 to 2005 were used.”

These computer simulations are part of the federal government’s ClimateData.ca website launched by Environment Minister Catherine McKenna on Aug. 15.

She described it as “an important next step in giving our decision-makers even greater access to important climate data for long-term planning. The more each of us uses this type of information, the more it will help.”

Blacklock’s Reporter notes that in many cases the data that were scrapped indicated higher temperatures in the past:

For example, Vancouver had a higher record temperature in 1910 (30.6C) than in 2017 (29.5C).

Toronto had a warmer summer in 1852 (32.2C) than in 2017 (31.7C).

The highest temperature in Moncton in 2017 was four degrees cooler than in 1906.

Brandon, Man., had 49 days where the average daily temperature was above 20C in 1936, compared to only 16 in 2017, with a high temperature of 43.3C that year compared to 34.3C in 2017.

Those of us who are castigated as “science deniers” for questioning the output of the models forecasting doom must point out that real scientists don’t hide or downplay the source of their data used as inputs, they are completely upfront and transparent.

James Delingpole of Breitbart points out that this sort of shenanigan is a tie-honored practice among the climate hysteria promoters.

McKenna’s Environment Canada is merely following the bad example set by several other institutional climate gatekeepers including NASA, NOAA, and the Climatic Research Unit (CRU) at the University of East Anglia.

NOAA, for example, has frequently been caught adjusting past temperatures downwards and more recent temperatures upwards in order to make “global warming” look more dramatic.

During the Climategate scandal, scientists at the CRU admitted that they had thrown away much of their raw data, leaving only their revised data intact.

Their excuse was that it had been done to “save space”.

As the London _Times_ reported:

Scientists at the University of East Anglia (UEA) have admitted throwing away much of the raw temperature data on which their predictions of global warming are based.

It means that other academics are not able to check basic calculations said to show a long-term rise in temperature over the past 150 years.

The UEA’s Climatic Research Unit (CRU) was forced to reveal the loss following requests for the data under Freedom of Information legislation.

The data were gathered from weather stations around the world and then adjusted to take account of variables in the way they were collected. The revised figures were kept, but the originals — stored on paper and magnetic tape — were dumped to save space when the CRU moved to a new building.

Nobody was fired. And the scientists at CRU were subsequently rewarded with a visit from the Prince of Wales who pointedly congratulated them on their fine work.

If global warming is not a fraud, why do the promoters of it so often do the sorts of things that fraudsters do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Let me guess, Fox News doesn't show images of squatters camp near Austin when they talk about California failing? But yeah, next time I'm in Santa Ana I'll make sure to stop by the court house.


September 21, 2019
*Trump gives California a big fat 'no' after state calls for more taxpayer cash to perpetrate homelessness*
By Monica Showalter
To the blue-state satraps running homeless haven California, it was all supposed to be so easy. Shake the feds down for millions in the name of ending homelessness, or else yell loudly to the gullible media about the heartless Trump administration denying them funds. And once the funds rolled in, party hearty and fatten the bureaucracy.

They tried it one time too many, and this time, they got the mother of all smack-downs:

In a return letter signed by [Housing and Urban Development] Secretary [Ben] Carson, the Administration responded by pointing out that California "seeks federal dollars…from hardworking American taxpayers but fails to admit that your State and local policies have played a major role in the current crisis." Carson lists some of the state-based causes as being an "over-regulated housing market, its inefficient allocation of resources, and its policies that have weakened law enforcement."

Experts who spoke to ABC agree that "state and local policies...have led to the affordable housing shortage in California," while also admitting that simply spending more money "could take decades...to impact homelessness."

The dispute comes as President Trump has also threatened to hit California with environmental violations due to the pollution caused by the high rate of homelessness.

In other words, they wanted the feds to pay for the poverty they themselves created, and instead of getting it, they got called out. It recalls Thomas Sowell's old warning that you can have all the poverty you want to pay for, except in this case, they wanted other people to pay.

The details of the letter, explaining exactly the blue-state policies that are causing the problem and laying it at the feet of the state's leftist rulers, are frankly pretty amazing. Here's a screenshot of a couple of PDF files, with pink emphasis mine:













Carson laid it right out, citing that his letter was coming straight from President Trump: they've trashed the housing market for affordable housing through their greenie regulations, which incidentally drive the cost of housing vouchers sky-high, meaning fewer served even as the homeless population soars well above the national average. Worse still, they've shiftlessly failed to spend the veteran vouchers they have. They're still sitting there as illegals get coddled under California's first-in-line policies and homeless veterans get ignored.

They've undercut the cops in their cop-demonization policies and prevented cops from hauling mendicants off to places of actual housing, including those with mental illness problems. Worse still, they have emptied out their mental institutions, dumping the patients on the streets, where they become homeless. They've done little about drug addiction, which is a major driver of homelessness — their decriminalization policies have been a bonanza for drug-dealers and human-trafficking cartels bringing in illegals.

And speaking of illegals, their vast welcome mat of bennies offered to illegal aliens has made a massive number of them want to come to their state, chasing legal residents out, and taking up housing stock that could help the homeless.

Not a pretty picture, but persuasively and specifically argued. This isn't a case of political vindictiveness or payback from the Trump administration, but a tried and true, strongly supported intellectual and experiential argument that they can't argue with. They think it's just easy to yell for more funds no matter what they do.

Well, not anymore. The excellence of these arguments is worthy of the Wall Street Journal's or New York Post's or Issues & Insights's editorial pages. Someone laid it out for them instead of just telling them to go to heck. That makes it much harder for these blue-state panjandrums to carry on business as usual, expecting more money and just making the problems worse because of it.

Someone told them no. Someone gave these socialist drunks the intervention they needed.

Thanks, Ben Carson. Thanks, President Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 22, 2019
> *Canada’s global warming models threw out actual historical data and substituted models of what the temperature should have been*
> By Thomas Lifson
> 
> ...


3%ers causing trouble for enlightened modelers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Let me guess, Fox News doesn't show images of squatters camp near Austin when they talk about California failing? But yeah, next time I'm in Santa Ana I'll make sure to stop by the court house.


San Fran is beautiful this morning!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 3%ers causing trouble for enlightened modelers.


The stuff you get off Twitter is cute.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The stuff you get off Twitter is cute.


I agree, but that wasnt off twitter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

Did you read the article, rat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> San Fran is beautiful this morning!


Wait for the wind direction to change.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5391


Fracked t-shirts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> San Fran is beautiful this morning!


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

*San Francisco human feces map shows waste blanketing the California city*

By Greg Norman | Fox News
_







Continue Reading Below

Watch where you step in San Francisco.

A new map pinpointing the locations where human feces are reported to have been found in the California city since 2011 shows San Francisco has a staggering problem with the stinky stuff.

Nearly every city block has had a poop sighting in recent years as the city grapples with homelessness, according to data compiled by Open The Books.

Not even the basking sea lions and aquatic life calling the Bay Area home have been spared. One report was pinpointed to Seal Rocks – a jagged formation surrounded by the ocean – and more waste was sighted in the waters off the popular Fisherman’s Wharf tourist area.

An error occurred while retrieving the Tweet. It might have been deleted.
Continue Reading Below

CLICK HERE TO GET THE FOX NEWS APP

The largest concentration of complaints was in the area of Market St., where the headquarters of companies such as Twitter and Uber are located. Nearly a hundred markers also were clustered along the block that surrounds city hall.

The details of the complaints that the San Francisco Department of Public Works has received are unclear, but data shows the number of sightings has increased dramatically since 2011. That year, 5,547 human feces incidents were reported. The number rose to 28,084 in 2018.
_


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> That's true for now, but none of those requires
> fossil fuels in a well-planned utility system.


*You're in a complete Fantasy World along with all of
the other cardboard crunching nuts....
Fossil Fuels are a mainstay of most City infrastructures 
and if used PROPERLY they are much much cheaper 
in the short term and long term than any of the crazy 
ideas you nuts put forth.....
How about JUST repair the existing road infrastructure
so all the vehicles that travel them aren't destroyed
by the lack of repairs they have seen over the last few 
decades.....California keeps siphoning off funds from
various " areas " to temporarily shore up the unsustainable 
pension plans..in the next 2 - 5 years if not less the whole
pension obligation could COMPLETELY collapse....
Yes that is a fact !
California has more of it's pension money invested in 
Chinese assets than they want to admit, they are on the
brink as I type this....No you won't hear this elsewhere,
but that is the TRUTH !
I've been saying this for as long as I've been posting on this 
forum and it's only getting worse .....
The Christian Bale wanna be Gov Gavin Gruesome is throwing
what little ( and I mean Little  ) reserve down the drain with all
of his Socialist give away programs ....
That will lead to only one thing here in California ...more and
more taxes in an attempt to SHORT TERM shore up the pension
plans....big money is leaving California in droves and the
California Govt knows it !*


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/supply.aspx


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/supply.aspx


What do the 1 through 24 numbers on the bottom of the chart represent?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do the 1 through 24 numbers on the bottom of the chart represent?


Hours of a day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Hours of a day.


Why do they stop relaying info at 12?


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> http://www.caiso.com/TodaysOutlook/Pages/supply.aspx


*Cute " Little " graphs....*

*Where's all the plastics/Glass/Aluminum going that was *
*being shipped to China from JUST California....?*
*When is the "Bay Area " ( Biomass ) fecal matter renewable*
*sources come on line....?*
*When is the State going to start using plastic mass in their *
*concrete full time....*


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why do they stop relaying info at 12?


It's noon.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Yep.


The road I was on, on the Pechanga reservation,  is not open to the public. Gotta love what goes on behind closed doors...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Sycuan Reservation --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@32.7816672,-116.8388238,3a,75y,6.88h,85.29t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1skaYd66DvFggDInWtqeoftA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


All these are public access roads. Not what I'm talking about Sherlock. Better leave the detective work to TD.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

*The original Climate shit stick......*


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The road I was on, on the Pechanga reservation,  is not open to the public. Gotta love what goes on behind closed doors...


Pechanga Reservation --

https://www.google.com/maps/@33.4465127,-117.0919614,3a,60y,209.74h,79.03t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s_q_z8ymmJinvo69cq_Dsqg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Pechanga Reservation --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@33.4465127,-117.0919614,3a,60y,209.74h,79.03t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s_q_z8ymmJinvo69cq_Dsqg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


Now you're desperate... Pala road? I ride my bike on Pala. You do understand that there are parts of the reservations that the public is not allowed on. I guess you're not that smart afterall...


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you're desperate... Pala road? I ride my bike on Pala. You do understand that there are parts of the reservations that the public is not allowed on. I guess you're not that smart afterall...


What part of Pechanga Reservation are you referring to?  Was it perhaps the tribal landfill?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> What part of Pechanga Reservation are you referring to?  Was it perhaps the tribal landfill?


I'll leave that up to your imagination. Done chasing you down a rabbit hole today...


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> What part of Pechanga Reservation are you referring to?
> Was it perhaps the tribal landfill?


*No offense Spola, but you've led a rough life......*
*However old you are ...my goal is to not look like that....*
*Shave that beard, cut/comb your hair and stand up straight.*
*And dump the " Baggy " attire look.*
*You " Look " how you feel and you " Feel " how you look.....*

*And stop being such a dick on this forum.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No offense Spola, but you've led a rough life......*
> *However old you are ...my goal is to not look like that....*
> *Shave that beard, cut/comb your hair and stand up straight.*
> *And dump the " Baggy " attire look.*
> ...


Doesnt look a day over 85.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll leave that up to your imagination. Done chasing you down a rabbit hole today...


I presented several pictures that anyone can see.  So who has the "imagination"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> I presented several pictures that anyone can see.  So who has the "imagination"?


None of them are on the actual "rez".


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> None of them are on the actual "rez".


The tribes say they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

*Electrical power in Australia -- from success to failure*
By Viv Forbes
Our grandfathers built a low-cost reliable decentralised electricity supply for all states of Australia based mainly on black and brown coalfields -- Blair Athol, Callide, Ipswich, Sydney/Newcastle, Yallourn, Leigh Creek, and Collie.

Then our fathers built the mighty Snowy Mountains Hydro-Electric scheme which provided water to irrigate the inland while generating electricity to help pay for it.

In the years up to 1980, huge new coal-fired powerplants were constructed in each state. We discovered oil and gas in Roma, Bass Strait, Barrow Island, Timor Sea, and in coal and shale in many places.

Coal and hydro gave Australia reliable low-cost electricity that was the envy of the world and supported primary, secondary and tertiary industries.

We irrigated crops, electrified cities, powered railways and mines, refined metals and petroleum and processed milk, wool, cotton, grains, meat, and fruit. Factories made Victa mowers, Southern Cross windmills and diesel engines. Holden/Ford/Toyota and Mitsubishi all produced cars in Australia and we made nine brands of tractors. The Ipswich railway workshops produced locomotives and rolling stock, and Lithgow produced small arms. We canned Golden Circle pineapples, Ardmona stone fruits, Rosella jams and made Bully Beef, tomato sauce, and Vegemite.






Australia once valued decentralisation and it served us well in electricity supply. Electricity generation and distribution was left in the hands of state-based engineers and entrepreneurs, and competitive state governments strove to ensure their states had the most reliable low-cost electricity. In those days a state “Co-ordinator General” was charged with predicting demand for electricity and then ensuring that power stations were built in the right place at the right time. The distant Federal Government largely confined itself to defence, foreign affairs, immigration, and quarantine (with increasing meddling into wage setting, welfare, and devaluation of the currency).

All that changed with the UN-initiated climate war on coal and gas which drove a campaign of tax-delay-and-destroy hydrocarbon energy.

Canberra became the epicentre of the zero-emissions religion, and energy management and policy became centralised. Green energy was mollycoddled with subsidies, mandates, and propaganda, and electricity supply was polluted by a rash of intermittent wind and solar plants with no backups. These caused such variability and unreliability in electricity supply that the successful state-based decentralised electricity networks were replaced by a costly interconnected Eastern States grid. Transmission costs rose sharply because of guaranteed returns on inflated capital for interstate, undersea and the scattered wind-solar connections. Electricity costs soared, reliability suffered and Australian industry closed or moved to Asia.

There is only one way out of this mess -- we must retrace the way we got in.

Firstly, any operator wishing to connect to the grid must demonstrate its ability to supply 24/7 power with its own generators, batteries, standby generators or contractual arrangements. Businesses, towns, and communities should be free to operate “off-grid” at their own cost and risk.

Secondly, Canberra must withdraw from electricity taxation, subsidies, regulation, and control. This means no “Renewable” Energy Targets, no “Clean” Energy Targets, no Paris Accord, no emissions targets, no carbon taxes, no subsidies or mandates for wind/solar energy or batteries and abolition of all federal prohibitions on nuclear power. States which shut or destroy their coal/gas generators must live with the consequences. The states must take back responsibility for all regulations imposed on electricity supply, with goals to maximise reliability and minimise costs. They will see the results as residents and businesses migrate to states with low-cost reliable energy.

The interstate electricity grid is of value and should be retained but removed from federal management and control. Its inflated capital should be written down greatly and states and private operators should own and control it with a regulator setting maximum transmission charges. Europe copes with several countries buying and selling electricity across borders – surely Australian states can do the same? (The Australian interstate highway system is largely state-owned but copes with public roads, toll roads, urban roads, local roads and private roads of greatly varying quality and capacity.)

And, if Canberra truly believes the “Zero Emissions” mantra chanted by rowdy schoolkids let’s use ACT as a pilot plant and insist that all ACT homes and businesses live without subsidies from taxpayers or consumers and without generating or importing any energy from coal, diesel, petrol or gas.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> The tribes say they are.


Your google street view isnt allowed on the rez.
They dont want old weirdos like you putting their homes all over the internet.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your google street view isnt allowed on the rez.
> They dont want old weirdos like you putting their homes all over the internet.


Bring up one of those pictures I posted.  Click on the X in the upper right corner.  The map shown is centered on the Street View location.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

I think I found Ratboy... he's in DC.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/52135/watch-most-memorable-moments-shut-down-dc-climate-emily-zanotti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

*Trump Trolls Greta Thunberg: ‘She Seems Like a Very Happy Young Girl’*





Stephanie Keith / Getty
JOEL B. POLLAK23 Sep 20197,078
2:43
*President Donald Trump mocked teenage Swedish climate activist Greta Thunberg on Monday evening, after she sent leftists swooning with her tearful, accusatory speech at the United Nations earlier in the day in New York.*

Thunberg, who came to the U.S. on a “zero-emissions” sailboat owned by the royal family of Monaco, said, in part (via NPR):

My message is that we’ll be watching you.

This is all wrong. I shouldn’t be up here. I should be back in school on the other side of the ocean. Yet you all come to us young people for hope. How dare you!

You have stolen my dreams and my childhood with your empty words. And yet I’m one of the lucky ones. People are suffering. People are dying. Entire ecosystems are collapsing. We are in the beginning of a mass extinction, and all you can talk about is money and fairy tales of eternal economic growth. How dare you!

…

You are failing us. But the young people are starting to understand your betrayal. The eyes of all future generations are upon you. And if you choose to fail us, I say: We will never forgive you.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Woman Who Battled Rare Bone Cancer Praises Trump as Her ‘Good Samaritan’


At one point, Thunberg and Trump crossed paths, when the president made an unexpected visit to the UN’s climate meeting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

*Conservative Activist Organizes Street Cleanup at Los Angeles Homeless Camp*





Scott Presler/Twitter
KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ23 Sep 2019147
1:23
*A conservative activist organized a street cleanup in Los Angeles on Saturday, clearing away nearly 50 tons of trash around a homeless encampment.*

The activist, Scott Presler, said he organized the Los Angeles event with 200 people using social media to get his message out and get them to sign up for nine hours of cleaning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

September 24, 2019
*Top-level climate modeler goes rogue, criticizes ‘nonsense’ of ‘global warming crisis’*
By Thomas Lifson
A highly qualified and experienced climate modeler with impeccable credentials has rejected the unscientific bases of the doom-mongering over a purported climate crisis. His work has not yet been picked up in this country, but that is about to change, Writing in the Australian site Quadrant, Tony Thomas introduces the English-Speaking world to the truth-telling of Dr. Mototaka Nakamura. (hat tip:  Andrew Bolt, John McMahon)

There’s a top-level oceanographer and meteorologist who is  prepared to cry “Nonsense!”on the “global warming crisis” evident to climate modellers but not in the real world. He’s as well or better qualified than the modellers he criticises — the ones whose Year 2100 forebodings of 4degC warming have set the world to spending $US1.5 trillion a year to combat CO2 emissions.

The iconoclast is Dr. Mototaka Nakamura_. _In June he put out a small book in Japanese on “the sorry state of climate science”. It’s titled _Confessions of a climate scientist: the global warming hypothesis is an unproven hypothesis,_ and he is very much qualified to take a stand. From 1990 to 2014 he worked on cloud dynamics and forces mixing atmospheric and ocean flows on medium to planetary scales. His bases were MIT (for a Doctor of Science in meteorology), Georgia Institute of Technology, Goddard Space Flight Centre, Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Duke and Hawaii Universities and the Japan Agency for Marine-Earth Science and Technology. He’s published about 20 climate papers on fluid dynamics.https://quadrant.org.au/opinion/doomed-planet/2019/09/a-climate-modeller-spills-the-beans/#_edn1_

Today’s vast panoply of “global warming science” is like an upside down pyramid built on the work of a few score of serious climate modellers. They claim to have demonstrated human-derived CO2 emissions as the cause of recent global warming and project that warming forward. Every orthodox climate researcher takes such output from the modellers’ black boxes as a given. 

Dr. Nakamura has just made his work available to the English-speaking world:

There was no English edition of his book in June and only a few bits were translated and circulated. But Dr Nakamura last week offered via a free Kindle version his own version in English. It’s not a translation but a fresh essay leading back to his original conclusions.

And the critique he offers is comprehensive.  

Data integrity

(AT just published the story of Canada’s Environment agency discarding actual historical data and substituting their models of what they data should have been, for instance).

Now Nakamura has found it again, further accusing the orthodox scientists of “data falsification” by adjusting previous temperature data to increase apparent warming “The global surface mean temperature-change data no longer have any scientific value and are nothing except a propaganda tool to the public,” he writes.

The climate models are useful tools for academic studies, he says. However, “the models just become useless pieces of junk or worse (worse in a sense that they can produce gravely misleading output) when they are used for climate forecasting.” The reason:

These models completely lack some critically important  climate processes and feedbacks, and represent some other critically important climate processes and feedbacks in grossly distorted manners to the extent that makes these models totally useless for any meaningful climate prediction.

I myself used to use climate simulation models for scientific studies, not for predictions, and learned about their problems and limitations in the process.

Ignoring non-CO2 climate determinants

Climate forecasting is simply impossible, if only because future changes in solar energy output are unknowable.  As to the impacts of human-caused CO2, they can’t be judged “with the knowledge and technology we currently possess.”

Other gross model simplifications include

# Ignorance about large and small-scale ocean dynamics

# A complete lack of meaningful representations of aerosol changes that generate clouds.

# Lack of understanding of drivers of ice-albedo (reflectivity) feedbacks: “Without a reasonably accurate representation, it is impossible to make any meaningful predictions of climate variations and changes in the middle and high latitudes and thus the entire planet.”

# Inability to deal with water vapor elements

# Arbitrary “tunings” (fudges) of key parameters that are not understood

Concerning CO2 changes he says,

I want to point out a simple fact that it is impossible to correctly predict even the sense or direction of a change of a system when the prediction tool lacks and/or grossly distorts important non-linear processes, feedbacks in particular, that are present in the actual system …

… The real or realistically-simulated climate system is far more complex than an absurdly simple system simulated by the toys that have been used for climate predictions to date, and will be insurmountably difficult for those naïve climate researchers who have zero or very limited understanding of geophysical fluid dynamics. I understand geophysical fluid dynamics just a little, but enough to realize that the dynamics of the atmosphere and oceans are absolutely critical facets of the climate system if one hopes to ever make any meaningful prediction of climate variation.

Solar input, absurdly, is modelled as a “never changing quantity”. He says, “It has only been several decades since we acquired  an ability to accurately monitor the incoming solar energy. In these several decades only, it has varied by one to two watts per square metre. Is it reasonable to assume that it will not vary any more than that in the next hundred years or longer for forecasting purposes? I would say, No.”

There is much, much more. Read the whole thing.

But who are you going to believe: a superbly qualified Japanese scientist or a Swedish teenager with mental issues?_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

September 23, 2019
*Sorry, Greta: Trump skips UN climate summit*
By Monica Showalter
Up until now, the public relations build-up for the big United Nations climate summit has been humongous.

After all, who better than the United Nations to get carbon emissions choking the Earth down?  The world's at stake!  Twelve years to oblivion.  Submerged islands!  Funerals for glaciers.  Polar bears!  A very big march of some manipulated kids, led by Swedish teen climate activist Greta Thunberg — and all of this hoopla getting lots of press.

Well, President Trump has a response for it, according to ABC News:

President Donald Trump is not scheduled to attend.

The climate summit is part of the United Nations General Assembly and was planned to "discuss a leap in collective national ambition," not unlike the Paris Climate Agreement, the 2016 agreement from which Trump vowed to withdraw the U.S. in 2017.

On Friday, young people protested around the world, including in the U.S., to pressure leaders to take significant action toward preventing climate change.

It makes sense.  The Paris climate accord was a pathetic failure, same as the Kyoto accords, because the bigfoot polluters, China and India, certainly weren't going to stick their necks out on this.  What's more, greenie European countries such as Germany never bothered to get their emissions down, either, largely due to their rejection of fracking and nuclear power.  The U.S., by contrast, because of its fracking revolution, has indeed gotten its climate figures down without any stinking signature on the dotted line.

That's right: the loudest proponents of greenhouse gas agreements are the biggest slackers on following their requirements.  This points to the reality that these international agreements, all failures, are really just about leftist dreams of seizing power over free and productive economies and dictating their terms.

Throwing the U.N. into this pathetic record of failure — it can't even run a credible peacekeeping operation without a new pedophile scandal — is pretty much piling failure upon failure.  Would China and India bother to cut their greenhouse gas emissions if the U.N. told them to?  Something says no.

This points to the wisdom of Trump's refusal to even bother with this United Nations clown show.  It's a new takeover bid from unelected leftist bureaucrats to rule the U.S., which has the most pristine record on climate emissions anyway.  It stinks; President Trump knows it stinks; and, mercifully for us, he has the steely resolve to ignore the pressure campaigns and just let these compulsive meddlers play among themselves, except not on his time.

It's called "winning."


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Electrical power in Australia -- from success to failure*
> By Viv Forbes
> Our grandfathers built a low-cost reliable decentralised electricity supply for all states of Australia based mainly on black and brown coalfields -- Blair Athol, Callide, Ipswich, Sydney/Newcastle, Yallourn, Leigh Creek, and Collie.
> 
> ...


Who is John Galt?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who is John Galt?


Who are the Two Mikes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Who are the Two Mikes?


You will let us know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Who are the Two Mikes?


"Mike and Mike in the Morning"? Mike Golic and Mike Greenburg . . . sports talk radio


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Mike and Mike in the Morning"? Mike Golic and Mike Greenburg . . . sports talk radio


Uhhhh... that show hasn't been on for years. Oh wait.. you were probably drunk and didn't know. It's now Golic and Wingo... get sober then try to keep up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Here is one of Messy’s experts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

September 26, 2019
*Greta the Angry*
By Deana Chadwell
Those who are befuddled and beleaguered by climate nonsense look to Greta Thunberg as if she were another Joan of Arc. Those of us who live in reality see her as being hopelessly mired in the arrogance of untruth. Yes, Greta’s childhood has been stolen from her, but it isn’t America that’s done that – it’s her parents who have allowed her to be prostituted in this manner. It is the leftist politicians and their ilk who are milking her youth and gullibility and her hunger for acceptance who have stuck her up on a tilting pedestal. I’m as uncomfortable watching her as I am seeing a parent mistreat a child in public. Humiliation is coming at her like a locomotive and no one is yanking her off the tracks.

Let’s explore this comparison with the French teenager who was martyred in her attempt to free France from English control. She was a devout, if untutored and illiterate, Christian. She was, from the age of 13 until her death at 19, sure she saw visions of saints who told her what she must do. She was amazingly successful. Her followers, who included King Charles VII, believed in her -– a young girl in the 15thcentury! –- and allowed her to command their troops in battle.

One of the first non-fiction books I read as a child was entitled _Candle in the Sky_ and was a biography of Joan of Arc. I read it over and over, completely astounded. Something very unusual was going on with her, and after 50 years of intense Bible study and further reading about theMaid of Orleans, I am still mystified. She believed so strongly in the divinity of her mission that she let them burn her at the stake and yet, I am unsure what concern God had in France maintaining its sovereignty, but God is the only way to even begin to grasp what happened there. He does, after all, control history.

Now look at Greta.  If God had anything to do with what she’s up to, she’d understand that He has everything planned and that, in spite of human free will,  the world will continue as long as He wants it to. She would know that saving the world is not a job for mere humans and that we can’t possibly be important or powerful enough to alter the carefully tuned workings of this astounding machine we call Earth.

But, alas, she knows very little and what she thinks she knows makes her very angry. She shouts, “How dare you!” at her audience as if merely staying alive in this world is something we’ve all done to offend her. She shouts about “mass extinction” as if a half a degree warming over a century will have us all choking to death in the streets. She moans about losing her childhood and missing school.  Joan once said that she would rather be “spinning wool at her mother’s side” than commanding armies, but she screamed no accusations at the French people. She merely cited her divine mission and went off to war. Even when she was burning to death she said only two words, “Blessed Jesus.”

J

	
	
		
		
	


	




oan actually accomplished what she set out to do. She wanted Charles VII recognized as the legitimate heir to the throne. She wanted the English tossed out of France. This was at the end of the Hundred Years War which had followed close on the devastation of the Black Plague and France was nearly destroyed by those two horrors.  Historians generally credit Joan with saving France.

Will Greta of Thunberg be credited with anything so grand? Unlike the Maid, Greta hasn’t done anything concrete. She has expressed no tenable suggestions about what we should do or undo, let alone set anything substantial in motion. Young people can make a difference –- look at what Boyan Slat, the Dutch boy who has been working now for several years to design a system that will clean our oceans and who appears to be succeeding.  He has screamed at no one, accused no one, nor has he attempted to change the way his fellow humans live. He just went to work –- like Joan did.

Both Greta and Joan are different from their contemporaries. Greta suffers from autism/Asperger’s and no doubt has to cope with the social rough spots associated with being on the spectrum. Joan had visions –- most people don’t. Our modern secular viewpoint has historians wondering what sort of schizophrenia haunted Joan --  but despite her diagnosis, going off to war at 16 -- in the 15th century  -- had to cause some seriously awkward social situations. In fact, it is said that she requested that Charles supply her with armor partly because she felt it would protect her from sexual attack.

These two young girls –- both highly motivated –- were set in motion by two very different forces. Greta is terrified. She seems to really believe that she will be dead in 11 years. Her fear is palpable, so much so that she is infecting thousands of other unstable young people, and fear is only useful for fleeing or fighting. Fear never produces tangible improvements –- only ill health and anger.

Joan, on the other hand, was motivated by love -– love of her savior, love of her country. She was motivated by duty to both. She showed very little fear in her short life, and what fear she felt, she controlled. Just before her immolation she asked two priests to hold a crucifix up for her to stare at as she died. Such incredible courage. She was so brave that she struck fear in the hearts of her enemies. The English burned her three times to make sure that nothing was left.

Greta will not meet such a fate, but one that is perhaps worse. She will either live long enough to find out what a fool she was and how people used and abused her, or she will never connect with reality and will live out her days as frightened as she is now. There’s no happy place on her horizon.

Not unless she too begins seeing divine visions.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

*Make America Great Again....!*

*Buy a Burger Today...!*

*




*


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is one of Messy’s experts.
> View attachment 5408


She is seriously being considered for the Noble Peace Prize, along with similar young activists such as Autumn Peltier.

T isn't.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autumn_Peltier


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> She is seriously being considered for the Noble Peace Prize, along with similar young activists such as Autumn Peltier.
> 
> T isn't.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autumn_Peltier


Zzzzzzz


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> She is seriously being considered for the Noble Peace Prize, along with similar young activists such as Autumn Peltier.
> 
> T isn't.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autumn_Peltier


t awards himself awards that don't exist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t awards himself awards that don't exist.


You make crap up everyday...just like Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t awards himself awards that don't exist.


Writing about things that donʻt exist.  Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> She is seriously being considered for the Noble Peace Prize, along with similar young activists such as Autumn Peltier.
> 
> T isn't.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autumn_Peltier


Wow the standards for the NPP sure have fallen.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey look. More Global Warming news...

https://weather.com/forecast/regional/news/2019-09-25-september-blizzard-montana-northern-rockies-snow


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

The trouble with the world is not that people know too little, but that they know so many things that ainʻt so. — MARK TWAIN


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You make crap up everyday...just like Trump.


Yet you are all upset about me and support t's every move.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> She is seriously being considered for the Noble Peace Prize,
> along with similar young activists such as Autumn Peltier.
> 
> T isn't.
> ...



*Who the fuck cares......

You cut/comb your hair yet.......
You ditch the homeless clothes yet.....
You Stand up straight yet.........
You stop being a Dick...nope you haven't...

You return those stolen Golf Balls Yet !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

My daughter says she wants to vomit when she hears Greta’s voice,
Too Funny.

https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/09/27/smarter-real-one-mini-aoc-returns-qs-classmate-greta-thunbergs-defenders-video/

Smarter Than the Real One: Mini-AOC Returns, Has Some Qs for “Classmate” Greta Thunberg’s Defenders (Video)

Posted at 5:34 pm on September 27, 2019 by Sister Toldjah

_ 






Screen grab via the @RealMiniAOC Twitter account.

Back in July, Kira Davis wrote about the left’s despicable doxxing of the family behind the cute “Mini AOC” Twitter account. The personal threats and invasion into their privacy forced the family to stop making the parody videos mocking the real AOC that made so many people laugh, but it was understandable. Safety first and all that.


But in the aftermath of liberals recently holding up 16-year-old climate change activist Greta Thunberg as some sort of unquestionable absolute moral authority on all things climate-related, Mini AOC decided she’d stayed in the shadows long enough, and returned.

Her latest video tackles a variety of topics. Climate change, of course, is one of them. So is transgenderism, which Mini AOC originally thought equated to Mother Nature transitioning into being Father Nature! 

But she saved her strongest criticisms for the liberal defenders of her “former classmate” Thunberg, who Mini AOC says she hasn’t seen in person since “George Soros showed up and took Greta out of class one day.” Why defend her, Mini AOC asked liberals, when you forced me off the Internet? Why is it ok for teenager Thunberg to speak for adults, but I can’t do it because I’m just a kid?, she wondered.


In short: Why all the double standards?

Click to watch:


Very cute. And I must say, the kid makes some good points. 

Oh, and one more thing:

So glad to be back and thank you to everyone for your kindness and support. It is greatly appreciated. Please follow me so you never miss out on a new video.

— Mini AOC (@RealMiniAOC) September 25, 2019

Endorsed.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Trudeau’s latest attempt to change the subject: Meeting with Greta Thunberg

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 5:21 pm on September 27, 2019 

Justin Trudeau is doing everything he can think of to change the subject. Today he met with teen climate change activist Greta Thunberg and announced a plan to plant 2 billion trees:










First came the pledge to ban and buy back “military-style assault rifles” and support municipalities in banning handguns.

Next: Tax relief for middle-class households, and a vow to slash cellphone bills. Then promises to introduce a national prescription drug plan, to commit Canada to net-zero carbon emissions by 2050, to teach every Canadian how to camp by grade 8.

On Friday, a meeting with climate activist Greta Thunberg — and a commitment to plant 2 billion trees.

The story goes on to say that it’s unclear if all of these new proposals are working. Some polls show the Liberal Party losing ground in the wake of the blackface scandal while others suggest that may have been a blip.






I’m assuming Trudeau though the meeting with Greta Thunberg might result in some positive comments from her. He did, after all, call her the “voice of a generation.” But after the meeting she said Trudeau wasn’t doing enough:

Thunberg, however, indicated that she expects more, even of leaders who welcome the movement. Scientists this week issued new dire warnings about the consequences of rising temperatures on the world’s oceans and cold regions.

“He (Trudeau) is of course obviously not doing enough, but this is just a huge problem, this is a system that is wrong,” she said.

Thunberg has previously criticized Canada for approving a new oil pipeline:






Greta Thunberg

✔@GretaThunberg
https://twitter.com/GretaThunberg/status/1141236546714112000

One second they declare a #ClimateEmergency and the next second they say yes to expand a pipeline.

This is shameful.
But of course this is not only in Canada, we can unfortunately see the same pattern everywhere...https://www.google.se/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-48641293 …







Asked about that tweet, Trudeau said, “We have a national climate plan that will reduce our emissions and hit our 2030 targets in a way that also includes getting a better price for our oil resources that allows us to put the profits directly into the fight against climate change.”

Trudeau also participated in a climate strike today in Montreal but the response from other protesters was mixed. One protester tried to throw eggs at the Prime Minister and was tackled by security:






A commotion broke out during a climate change strike in Montreal after a man reportedly attempted to lob eggs at Liberal Party Leader Justin Trudeau…

Global News has confirmed that the man in had eggs in his hands. RCMP has since confirmed one man was arrested.

I don’t support protesters throwing things at people. I didn’t like the milk-shaking fad on the left and throwing eggs isn’t any better. In the report below, you’ll see some video of the incident. The reporter who was on the scene said that even before the egging she heard a protester calling Trudeau a “climate criminal.” None of this seems great but no doubt Trudeau would much rather talk about being egged or disappointing Thunberg than about blackface.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5451


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


He's balls deep on that thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

You people are fucking nuts.
*‘We Need To Eat The Babies!’ Woman At Ocasio-Cortez Town Hall Goes Bonkers Over Climate Change*



https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/10/03/eat-babies-ocasio-cortez-town-hall-climate-change


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are fucking nuts.
> *‘We Need To Eat The Babies!’ Woman At Ocasio-Cortez Town Hall Goes Bonkers Over Climate Change*
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't read the article, but of course baby-eating is a historical tenet of the Democratic party.
I believe that FDR first invoked this policy in 1934.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't read the article, but of course baby-eating is a historical tenet of the Democratic party.
> I believe that FDR first invoked this policy in 1934.


Would it be a stretch to assume that foreign entities may have inserted themselves to further the divides in American politics? . . . as Putin laughs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's balls deep on that thing.


You do have a thing for male genital imagery.
Not judging.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5451


I wish I could like my own post.
I like this meme. There, i did it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't read the article, but of course baby-eating is a historical tenet of the Democratic party.
> I believe that FDR first invoked this policy in 1934.


You have to watch this crazy bitch, she is the only person as crazy as you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You do have a thing for male genital imagery.
> Not judging.


He is the swallower, not judging either.


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have to watch this crazy bitch, she is the only person as crazy as you.


Some Andy Kaufman shit right there. She was interesting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5451


Yeah, you were right before, you were better off staying in the truck.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, you were right.


See how easy that is?
You didnt even reference any male genitalia.
Your mom would be so proud.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> See how easy that is?
> You didnt even reference any male genitalia.
> Your mom would be so proud.


Is that the only way you can feel you have been correct - circumcising someone else's post?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that the only way you can feel you have been correct - circumcising someone else's post?


If there was any doubt about you two being related, its gone now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5451


Am I supposed to know who the guy is? Some white nationalist meme.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Am I supposed to know who the guy is? Some white nationalist meme.


Probably George Soros. I only know that because since Ricky is a walking cliché, every single thing he utters is straight from the alt-right, white supremacist, anti-journalism, etc etc. universe of "really fine people" who all use the same exact tropes. They're into symbolism and Soros is their boogie man. Really sick stuff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trudeau’s latest attempt to change the subject: Meeting with Greta Thunberg
> 
> JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 5:21 pm on September 27, 2019
> 
> ...


Need to lose some weight?  Eliminate your individual dependence on fossil fuels from your life and all the products that are brought to you by fossil fuels.  But don't expect AOC or GT to do the same.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

George Carlin... Climate change and "white liberals"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

*11 Tons Of Water And "Special Container" Used To Extinguish Burning Tesla In Austria*

by Tyler Durden
Sat, 10/05/2019 - 21:11
39
SHARES
TwitterFacebookRedditEmailPrint

It was just days ago that we reported that the NHTSA was opening an inquiry into the use of Tesla's "Smart Summon" feature. Then, just hours ago we followed up by reporting that a petition had been filed with the NHTSA claiming that Tesla was using over the air software updates to cover up dangerous battery issues. 

Today, we offer a stark reminder that just because the NHTSA has started to perk up its ears, doesn't mean that Teslas haven't stopped going up in flames all over the world. The most recent example comes from Austria, where *after a Tesla was involved in an accident and caught fire, firefighters had to use a special container to transport the remains of the vehicle and the battery. *







According to a translated version of this ORF News story, a 57 year old driver lost control of his Tesla and crashed into a tree, after first hitting the guardrail. It was then that the vehicle caught fire. 







The driver was lucky, as "people passing by the scene of the accident took the man out of the vehicle and called emergency services."

In order to put out the fire, the street had to be closed and fire authorities had to bring in a container user to cool the vehicle. The container held 11,000 liters (11 tons) of water and was designed to eliminate the biggest risk in an EV accident which is the battery catching fire.







The Tesla battery is mounted on the underside of the vehicle and contains acids and chemicals that can easily escape during a fire, placing the firefighters in danger. 

Here is the problem: according to the article, some 11,000 liters of water are needed to finally extinguish a burning Tesla but an average fire engine only carries around 2,000 liters of water.







Fire brigade spokesman Peter Hölzl warned that *the car could still catch fire for up to three days after the initial fire. *







The container used is said to be suitable for all common electric vehicles. It measures 6.8 meters long, 2.4 meters wide and 1.5 meters high, it is (obviously) waterproof and weighs three tons.
















355


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

https://jalopnik.com/volkswagen-will-now-convert-classic-beetles-to-electric-1837900039?fbclid=IwAR0Il9i7PuYvIEWfllugK3GMjljt8GYmMQm4Y-9b1fSwToEswrOdbYU0lfU


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *11 Tons Of Water And "Special Container" Used To Extinguish Burning Tesla In Austria*
> 
> by Tyler Durden
> Sat, 10/05/2019 - 21:11
> ...


Toxic Tesla.
So uncool.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Toxic Tesla.
> So uncool.


I guess you never saw a gasoline engine fire.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess you never saw a gasoline engine fire.


You guess a lot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess you never saw a gasoline engine fire.


Let me guess... you know the guy who invented it.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Let me guess... you know the guy who invented it.


Nope, but I have had one and helped put out another, besides the unknown number I have seen at a distance.

One time, after the 2003 brushfire wiped out a large part of San Diego County, I was driving the kids up into the hills to look over the damage.  We stopped behind an old pickup truck as a light on Scripps Poway Parkway, and when the light turned green, it didn't go.  The driver jumped out and popped up the hood and started beating on a carburetor fire with his down vest.  Bad idea - every time the nylon shell of the vest hit the fire, it just melted away, and all he was doing was producing a cloud of feathers about his head.  By the time he ran back to ask for help, I already had loosened the bunjie cords holding a fire extinguisher on the door side of my driver seat, so I handed it to him.  He used up the whole bottle, but he got the fire out.  Then we pushed his car onto a side street.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Nope, but I have had one and helped put out another, besides the unknown number I have seen at a distance.
> 
> One time, after the 2003 brushfire wiped out a large part of San Diego County, I was driving the kids up into the hills to look over the damage.  We stopped behind an old pickup truck as a light on Scripps Poway Parkway, and when the light turned green, it didn't go.  The driver jumped out and popped up the hood and started beating on a carburetor fire with his down vest.  Bad idea - every time the nylon shell of the vest hit the fire, it just melted away, and all he was doing was producing a cloud of feathers about his head.  By the time he ran back to ask for help, I already had loosened the bunjie cords holding a fire extinguisher on the door side of my driver seat, so I handed it to him.  He used up the whole bottle, but he got the fire out.  Then we pushed his car onto a side street.


Buddies dads Thunderbird on the 5 coming back from surfing up north. Heard a loud pop, hood popped up, black smoke started billowing out, pulled over and watched it burn. The smoke shut down the south bound for a bit . . . got the gear out, surfboards fine, wetsuits smelled like burnt rubber as they had gotten heated up a bit.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

According to Brulle's research, the 91 think tanks and advocacy organizations and trade associations that make up the American climate denial industry pull down just shy of a billion dollars each year, money used to lobby or sway public opinion on climate change and other issues.




Read more: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/meet-the-money-behind-the-climate-denial-movement-180948204/#FKq6ZoGhMfYygQtQ.99
Give the gift of Smithsonian magazine for only $12! http://bit.ly/1cGUiGv
Follow us: @SmithsonianMag on Twitter


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

Surfing Up North


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> According to Brulle's research, the 91 think tanks and advocacy organizations and trade associations that make up the American climate denial industry pull down just shy of a billion dollars each year, money used to lobby or sway public opinion on climate change and other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3% sway.  Waste of money in my opinion.  Just get the 97% to stop using fossil fuels and all will be green.  Isn’t that what happens on skid row?


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Nope, but I have had one and helped put out another, besides the unknown number I have seen at a distance.
> 
> One time, after the 2003 brushfire wiped out a large part of San Diego County, I was driving the kids up into the hills to look over the damage.  We stopped behind an old pickup truck as a light on Scripps Poway Parkway, and when the light turned green, it didn't go.  The driver jumped out and popped up the hood and started beating on a carburetor fire with his down vest.  Bad idea - every time the nylon shell of the vest hit the fire, it just melted away, and all he was doing was producing a cloud of feathers about his head.  By the time he ran back to ask for help, I already had loosened the bunjie cords holding a fire extinguisher on the door side of my driver seat, so I handed it to him.  He used up the whole bottle, but he got the fire out.  Then we pushed his car onto a side street.


My own engine fire occurred in a 10-year-old VW Beetle.  As I returned to my car after a day of sailing and general debauchery, I noticed a small puddle of liquid under the engine.  "Hmmm - I'll have to look into that tomorrow."

On the way home, I stopped to make a left turn at the last light before my house.  After the light turned green, I noticed the car didn't have much power.  Then I saw flames in the rear view mirror.  The car had enough energy left so that I was able to coast to the curb, whereupon I started yanking out all the things in the car that I didn't want to burn up - my tool box, my sailing gear, all the papers and stuff in the glove compartment.  Just at that moment a SD Sheriff cruiser pulled up.  The Deputy put the fire out with his extinguisher and twisted shut the leaky gasoline line.

If he had been a few minutes later, the car would have been totaled and the insurance company would have bought the hulk from me.  As it was, the repair costs were slightly above my deductible, and the car never ran quite the same again.

Not only that, the engine cover had a distinctive burn scar in the paint.  I made it a hobby for a while to count up all the VW Bugs and Vans I saw with similar markings.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 3% sway.  Waste of money in my opinion.  Just get the 97% to stop using fossil fuels and all will be green.  Isn’t that what happens on skid row?


Leave it to poor little you to judge whether the billionaires are spending their money wisely. Funny.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> According to Brulle's research, the 91 think tanks and advocacy organizations and trade associations that make up the American climate denial industry pull down just shy of a billion dollars each year, money used to lobby or sway public opinion on climate change and other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Only $12!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Leave it to poor little you to judge whether the billionaires are spending their money wisely. Funny.


Don’t get me wrong.  It’s damn entertaining to watch a little girl lead you adults around by the nose.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t get me wrong.  It’s damn entertaining to watch a little girl lead you adults around by the nose.


OUCH!!!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 292245, member: 3"

Nope, but I have had one and helped put out another, 
besides the unknown number I have seen at a distance.

One time, after the 2003 brushfire wiped out a large part of San Diego County, 
I was driving the kids up into the hills to look over the damage.  
We stopped behind an old pickup truck as a light on Scripps Poway Parkway, 
and when the light turned green, it didn't go.  
The driver jumped out and popped up the hood and started beating on a 
carburetor fire with his down vest.  
Bad idea - every time the nylon shell of the vest hit the fire, it just melted 
away, and all he was doing was producing a cloud of feathers about his head.  
By the time he ran back to ask for help, I already had loosened the bunjie cords 
holding a fire extinguisher on the door side of my driver seat, so I handed it to him.  
He used up the whole bottle, but he got the fire out.  
Then we pushed his car onto a side street.

/QUOTE

*This is what I see you doing at a Fire.....*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

And in 30 years it will be back to this...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Buddies dads Thunderbird on the 5 coming back from surfing up north. Heard a loud pop, hood popped up, black smoke started billowing out, pulled over and watched it burn. The smoke shut down the south bound for a bit . . . got the gear out, surfboards fine, wetsuits smelled like burnt rubber as they had gotten heated up a bit.


Boring as fuck, just like your dad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> OUCH!!!!


Messy has been abused in here so often that it doesn’t even hurt any longer.
I think he likes it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

*Climate Change Protester Chains Himself to a Car and Cries Because His Kids Are 'Very Frightened of Their Future'*
Julio Rosas | Oct 07, 2019 4:20 PM





_Source: @PoliticsJOE_UK/Twitter_

A climate change protester who chained himself to a car was caught on camera crying because his two kids are worried about their future. 

Protests took place in the United Kingdom and all around the world on Monday. The protest was organized by Extinction Rebellion, who want the United Kingdom's Parliament to take action on climate change.

One man, along with a few other protesters, was chained to a car and said he was taking action because his kids, four years and ten months, are "very frightened of their future." After he took out a picture of them, the man started to cry.

"I'm just a father of two children that's very frightened of their future."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

ook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



15 Comments
October 10, 2019
*The new green era dawns in California*
By J.R. Dunn
A blueprint for the deindustrialization of the U.S. is being revealed even now in (you guessed it) California.

Beginning early yesterday morning, a series of total power shutoffs by Pacific Gas & Electric began in every county of the Bay Area, along with a number of others to the north (the number of counties involved total 34). The sole exception -- as you might have guessed -- is San Francisco.

The power cutoffs are complete, with no exceptions for hospitals, emergency services, phone networks, etc., the purpose being to eliminate all power flowing through overhead power lines in the affected areas in a clumsy, ill-considered effort to prevent wildfires. Vast areas of central California will be returned by fiat to the conditions of the 19th century. Something like 800,000 PG&E customers will be affected. The duration of the shutoff is effectively arbitrary, and may extend up to five days or more. (I would guess that it depends on particular conditions of humidity, dryness, and windiness, but it may not be even that logical. It seldom is with environmentalists.)

The reason that this is “necessary” is due to yet other environmental laws preventing California power companies from adequately trimming back brush and undergrowth near their power lines, for fear that this may annoy a rare species of mountain toad or something similar. As a result, brush grows adjacent and under active power lines, where it is believed that sparking from the lines can set it ablaze, though to my knowledge, this has never been definitely determined either.






There is nothing particularly novel about this. In 2007 the Fish and Wildlife Service effectively shut down farming in the Central Valley – one of the most productive agricultural regions in the world – by curtailing irrigation on the grounds that water pumps might inconvenience a fish the size of an average little finger called the delta smelt. No evidence existed that a single delta smelt had ever been killed or mangled by an irrigation pump, but that didn’t matter. The decision was affirmed by the 9th Circuit court in 2015, leaving the area in a permanent state of economic depression.

Little or no evidence of planning is evident regarding these shutoffs. They were announced only hours before being put into effect, with little advice apart from tips to stock up on candles and batteries. Not surprisingly, next to nothing was heard from local or state government on the matter – they doubtlessly prefer that the entire responsibility and blame fall upon PG&E. Further evidence of poor planning appeared on Wednesday afternoon when a state trade association, the California Fuels and Convenience Alliance, reported that gas stations in the blackout districts had been “overwhelmed” by desperate customers(either hoarding or seeking enough fuel to flee) and pleading for drivers to “continue a normal fueling routine, without any immediate overreaction.”

These are the first signs of a panic that may continue to build. Even if California avoids riots and other public disturbances, damage from these blackouts will be large-scale and permanent.  Economic activity will dwindle to next to nothing. Schools, offices, and plants will shut down. People will be killed, including the elderly who depend on electrical-powered health aids and those in the high country who adapt desperate methods to heat their homes.

No matter what the result, the exercise will be hailed as a “success” by environmentalist, state bureaucrats, and their allies, and a “model” for efforts elsewhere. The truth is that the wildfire premise, which could be easily addressed by a few thousand people with brush cutters, is no more than a pretext. The end goal of the modern green movement, clearly expressed by Paul Ehrlich, John Holdren, and Dave Foreman among many others, is deindustrialization followed by depopulation. This has been something carefully omitted from the argument both by the greens and their opponents, who are much more comfortable with arguing direct financial costs of fractions of a cent. Most of the public continues to cling to the deltas smelt and spotted owl version of the green movement, unable and perhaps unwilling to grasp that the ultimate goal is to turn them, their families, and their communities into fertilizer.

It has commonly been projected that the first move would look a lot like this. Californians should value the short period of civilized living they have left. Someday soon, the power will go off, and it will never come back on again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

October 10, 2019
*Democrats turning California into a third-world hellhole: Going without electricity edition*
By Tom Trinko
Democrats are turning California into a third-world hellhole without electricity, water, and freedom.

Due to Democrats' love for trees, at least 800,000 Californians will be without power for several days. Instead of properly managing California forests to reduce the chances of big fires, Democrats are saying Californians have to go without lights, refrigerators, and air-conditioning. Democrats could also avoid this by not making the power company financially liable for all forest fire damages, but since PG&E is a company, not an illegal alien, the Democrats couldn't care less about doing what's best for California.

While they try to blame climate change and the infrastructure, the reality is that neither of those has caused any significant changes in the last ten years — but now, suddenly, due to Democrat policies, Californians have to start living in the 18th century.

The Democrats who run California also refuse to build more water storage capacity even though the state's population has dramatically increased, ensuring that water has to be rationed during droughts.

Democrats are turning California into a third-world country economically. The income inequality between the über-rich Silicon Valley workers and the rest of Californians is huge, just like in third-world countries, while the elites live in luxury and the rest live in squalor. 

Democrats are doing a great job manufacturing poverty and homelessness even as they fail to instill hope in Californians.

California has four times more homeless per capita and three times more poor per capita than the rest of America. Half the homeless in America are in California, even though California has only 12% of the U.S. population. Also, blacks are six times more prevalent in the San Francisco homeless population than they are in California in general.

The homeless explosion has brought the return of third-world diseases like typhus to California — not to mention streets littered with human feces.

Democrats are trying to keep people from having cars, just like the people of the Third World. After all, a car gives people the freedom to move, and freedom is a bad thing in the minds of Democrats since it limits the power the government has over citizens.

Recently, Gavin Newsom, the Democrat governor, transferred millions of dollars that the voters had been ensured would go to improve the state's failing road infrastructure to a fund designed to convince Californians to give up their cars.

Democrats are also working to make cars unaffordable for any but the richest Californians.

Californians pay $1.53 more for a gallon for gasoline than the rest of America. That's $21 more for a tank of gasoline. Facebook employees won't notice it, but the poor in California who can't afford to live near their jobs are paying through the teeth.

Like all third-world tyrants, Democrats are doing everything they can to eliminate democracy in California.

The jungle primary, where the top two candidates in the primaries go against each other, has resulted in many races where two Democrats are running against each other, giving voters who don't agree with the Democrats' failed policies no one to vote for.

California is doing nothing to ensure that people who shouldn't vote don't vote. Instead, the people running the state are doing everything possible to let illegal aliens vote. When illegal aliens go pick up their driver's licenses, they're automatically enrolled to vote unless they say they're not citizens.

California is also trying to end democracy by keeping the Republican presidential candidate off the ballot. Democrats passed an unconstitutional law to keep any candidate who didn't release his tax returns off the ballot solely to keep Californians from voting for Trump.

Finally, the Democrats are going after freedom of the press. An undercover journalist revealed that Planned Parenthood was selling aborted baby parts. Instead of investigating that illegal practice, Democrat Kamala Harris decided to put the journalist on trial.

Democrats keep telling us California is the future if they get elected. That means that poverty, homelessness, the end of democracy, and a press that reports only what Democrats want heard are what Democrats are promising us.

If you're an immensely wealthy Google employee, California is Heaven. If you're not, it's becoming more and more like Hell.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

PG&E is a private company, right? And they're in bankruptcy?


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> PG&E is a private company, right? And they're in bankruptcy?


Michael Wara, director of Stanford University’s climate and energy policy program, suggested that northern California follow the lead of San Diego, which invested more than $1 billion to improve its equipment ― including burying and insulating power lines ― after the devastating Witch Creek Fire in 2007.

The utility company “needs to do the things San Diego has done in the last 12 years since the Witch fire,” Wara told the Times.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/pge-power-shutdown-californians-wildfire_n_5d9f1f7ce4b02c9da045340f​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Michael Wara, director of Stanford University’s climate and energy policy program, suggested that northern California follow the lead of San Diego, which invested more than $1 billion to improve its equipment ― including burying and insulating power lines ― after the devastating Witch Creek Fire in 2007.
> 
> The utility company “needs to do the things San Diego has done in the last 12 years since the Witch fire,” Wara told the Times.
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/pge-power-shutdown-californians-wildfire_n_5d9f1f7ce4b02c9da045340f​


Solar and Wind to the rescue?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

Woe! What happened to gas prices while I was away?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

In other climate news, Keystone resort is opening..... tomorrow!!


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Woe! What happened to gas prices while I was away?


Terrorist attack on Saudi oil refinery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Woe! What happened to gas prices while I was away?


Solar and Wind to the re$cue


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Terrorist attack on Saudi oil refinery.


Shows how drunk he was... totally clueless.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

And on October 11 Arapahoe Basin opened...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Terrorist attack on Saudi oil refinery.


Ouch!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ouch!


Solar and Wind to the rescue!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Terrorist attack on Saudi oil refinery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ouch!


Obama built that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

*Watch: Ocasio-Cortez Says Dreams of Motherhood ‘Taste Bittersweet’ Due to Climate Change*






If climate change craziness stops crazy fucks from having more kids I love it.

Ocasio-Cortez Says Dreams of Motherhood 'Bittersweet' Due to Climate Change

*Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) said during a speech at the C40 World Mayors Summit in Copenhagen that her dreams of motherhood now “taste bittersweet” due to climate change.*
The freshman lawmaker delivered a speech at the summit this week and emotionally declared that her dreams of motherhood “taste bittersweet” because of climate change and the impact it will have on “our children’s future.”


“I speak to you not as an elected official or public figure. But I speak to you as a human being,” she began.

“A woman whose dreams of motherhood now taste bittersweet because of what I know about our children’s future and that our actions are responsible for bringing their most dire possibilities into focus,” she continued, audibly holding back tears.

“I speak to you as a daughter and descendant of colonized peoples who have already begun to suffer,” she added, citing the thousands of Puerto Rican lives lost due to Hurricane Maria, which she described as a “climate change powered storm.”

She said her grandfather died in the aftermath along with others, all because “they were living under colonial rule, which contributed to the dire conditions and lack of recovery.”

Dozens of C40 mayors called for a “Global Green New Deal” to address the mounting environmental concerns.

“As mayors our first priority is to protect the safety of our citizens,” C40 chair, Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo, said. “It will soon be four years since the Paris Agreement was signed in our city.”

“World leaders met in New York just last month and once again failed to agree anything close to the level of action necessary to stop the climate crisis,” she continued.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I thought you quit us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Watch: Ocasio-Cortez Says Dreams of Motherhood ‘Taste Bittersweet’ Due to Climate Change*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the poor bastard?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

__
_
Uh oh! Californians Learn That Solar Panels Stop Working When Power Is Cut

Posted at 12:00 pm on October 12, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

 










As part of their efforts to prevent wildfires, California’s electric supplier PG&E shut down power to approximately 800,000 residents and businesses in the northern part of the state last week. The thinking is that dry, windy conditions spark wildfires and if the utility could take large swathes of the power grid offline when those conditions are present, this would prevent fires. The Mercury News reports that in the last couple of years, several major fires have started from “PG&E power lines in the Wine Country and Sierra foothills.”

Many residents did not understand why their solar panels stopped working when the power was cut. It turns out that only solar panels which are installed with a battery backup will keep the lights on.


Bloomberg explains the reason:

Most panels are designed to supply power to the grid — not directly to houses. During the heat of the day, solar systems can crank out more juice than a home can handle. Conversely, they don’t produce power at all at night. So systems are tied into the grid, and the vast majority aren’t working this week as PG&E Corp. cuts power to much of Northern California to prevent wildfires.

The only way for most solar panels to work during a blackout is pairing them with batteries.

Bloomberg reports that the market for batteries has started to take off. Ed Fenster, the Chairman of U.S. rooftop solar company Sunrun, Inc., expects battery sales to explode after the PG&E blackouts.
_


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _
> Uh oh! Californians Learn That Solar Panels Stop Working When Power Is Cut
> 
> ...


When we had ours installed they explained the process to me. Since we are feeding the grid we would lose power in a blackout. I'm thinking about a BBU/storage ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> When we had ours installed they explained the process to me. Since we are feeding the grid we would lose power in a blackout. I'm thinking about a BBU/storage ...


Were you close to the fire a month ago or so?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Were you close to the fire a month ago or so?


Yep...evacuated.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.couriermail.com.au/technology/paralympian-glues-himself-to-the-top-of-british-airways-jet-as-extinction-rebellion-invades-london-city-airport/news-story/9eae7bda7f174ab53152840377d77cdd

Because sane people glue themselves to the top of airliners all the time...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _
> Uh oh! Californians Learn That Solar Panels Stop Working When Power Is Cut
> 
> ...


Wouldn't batteries involve mining the earth for other than coal?  Lol!  Think I'll straddle some battery options to ride the stocks up due to less supply and more demand, then I'll ride them down to cash in again when supply meets demand.  What's that mean for the NGD? We have even less time then we thought!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/nick-arama/2019/10/13/hilarious-heres-how-the-climate-change-gang-is-saving-the-planet-part-ii/


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 21, 2019)

Look! It's the lefty libs from this forum!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Leave it to poor little you to judge whether the billionaires
> are spending their money wisely. Funny.


*None of YOUR business where the " Billionaires " spend it and how....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

https://www.aspentimes.com/news/independence-pass-closes-for-the-season-earliest-in-nine-years/?fbclid=IwAR0d77K4rsVEpGMDLaEHR1AEWNgjUi8x4gLdR1EvfU60k3ukpQR1_oOedjg

*Independence Pass closes for the season, earliest in nine years*
News | October 28, 2019


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Close
News
Shows+
DiscussionsStoreSearch
LOGINSUBSCRIBE
NOVEMBER 2ND, 2019*Greta Thunberg Hits Major Snag While Traveling To Climate Summit*
By  Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
Far-left climate activist Greta Thunberg was in the process of traveling to Chile this week for the 2019 United Nations Climate Change Conference, or COP25, when she got unexpected news – the event had been rescheduled in Spain after intense protests broke out in Chile.

Thunberg – who refuses to fly on airplanes because she claims that air travel is extremely damaging to the planet – put out a plea on Twitter, asking for help getting to Spain.




“As #COP25 has officially been moved from Santiago to Madrid I’ll need some help,” Thunberg tweeted. “It turns out I’ve traveled half around the world, the wrong way Now I need to find a way to cross the Atlantic in November… If anyone could help me find transport, I would be so grateful.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

NOVEMBER 2ND, 2019*Media Reports On Keystone Pipeline Leak. Here’s What You Need To Know.*
By  Ashe Schow
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
Headlines this week included mention of a massive oil leak from the Keystone pipeline, but the story is not exactly as it seems.

While it does involve the Keystone pipeline, the leak was _not_from the XL pipeline that was so hotly debated during the Obama administration. The 383,000-gallon crude oil spill occurred in North Dakota, about 50 miles from the Canadian border, The New York Times reported. The spill covered about a half-acre of wetland, which was not near any homes and was not a drinking water source.
The Day After | The Ben Shapiro Show  Rockeman, director of the North Dakota Department of Environmental Quality’s division of water quality, told the Times that “It is one of the larger spills in the state,” but emphasized that the spill would not affect any residents.
TC Energy released an update on its efforts to clean up the spill, saying “The approximate size of the impacted area is 2,500 yd2 or less than half the size of a football field.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://www.aspentimes.com/news/independence-pass-closes-for-the-season-earliest-in-nine-years/?fbclid=IwAR0d77K4rsVEpGMDLaEHR1AEWNgjUi8x4gLdR1EvfU60k3ukpQR1_oOedjg
> 
> *Independence Pass closes for the season, earliest in nine years*
> News | October 28, 2019


You won't get a response from the Climate Nazis on this forum... they're all at the beach.


----------



## nononono (Nov 4, 2019)

QUOTE="Multi Sport, post: 296182, member: 737"
You won't get a response from the Climate Nazis on this forum... they're all at the beach.View attachment 5585
/QUOTE


*Spola " Family Reunion ".....??*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2019)

*BREAKING: Trump Admin Begins Withdrawal From Paris Climate Accord*
By  Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
The Trump administration announced on Monday that it was officially withdrawing from the Paris Climate Accord, with the withdrawal officially set to be completed one year from now.

“President Trump made the decision to withdraw from the Paris Agreement because of the unfair economic burden imposed on American workers, businesses, and taxpayers by U.S. pledges made under the Agreement,” Secretary of State Mike Pompeo wrote in a statement. “The United States has reduced all types of emissions, even as we grow our economy and ensure our citizens’ access to affordable energy.”
The Day After | The Ben Shapiro Show Ep. 656READ MORE





Report: Attorney General Chris Christie?READ MORE





Is Antifa Is A Terrorist Organization?YESNO
The Blue Wave That Never Came | The Matt Walsh ShowREAD MORE





Upstate NY Mayor Not Sorry For Insulting Dem VotersREAD MORE



SKIP NOWYour feedback matters.Is this advertisementrelevant to you?Yes, it is!Not really


“Our results speak for themselves: U.S. emissions of criteria air pollutants that impact human health and the environment declined by 74% between 1970 and 2018,” Pompeo added. “U.S. net greenhouse gas emissions dropped 13% from 2005-2017, even as our economy grew over 19 percent.”
Several months after the Trump administration took power in Washington, D.C., the United States was rated as the top nation in the world for reducing CO2 emissions. Forbes reports:



> According to the 2017 BP Statistical Review of World Energy, since 2005 annual U.S. carbon dioxide emissions have declined by 758 million metric tons. That is by far the largest decline of any country in the world over that timespan and is nearly as large as the 770 million metric ton decline for the entire European Union.
> By comparison, the second largest decline during that period was registered by the United Kingdom, which reported a 170 million metric ton decline. At the same time, China’s carbon dioxide emissions grew by 3 billion metric tons, and India’s grew by 1 billion metric tons.


President Donald Trump has repeatedly hammered the Paris Accord and the media’s spin on the subject of climate change.

During a recent climate hysteria town hall event on CNN, Trump tweeted out a thread of facts that CNN ignored during its event.
“1. Which country has the largest carbon emission reduction? AMERICA!” Trump tweeted. “2. Who has dumped the most carbon into the air? CHINA! 3. 91% of the world’s population are exposed to air pollution above the World Health Organization’s suggested level. NONE ARE IN THE U.S.A.!”
“4. The U.S. now leads the world in energy production… BUT… 5. Who’s got the world’s cleanest and safest air and water? AMERICA!” Trump added.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2019)

Share| Twitter

| Facebook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



22 Comments
November 5, 2019
*The Obamas tackle climate change and wealth inequality*
By John Eidson

In a remarkable commitment to their tireless fight against climate change and wealth inequality, Barack and Michelle Obama reportedly are purchasing a magnificent $15-million oceanfront mansion in Martha’s Vineyard, presumably as a much-needed retreat to supplement the $9-million mansion they already own in one of the most exclusive areas of the nation’s capitol.  
A fierce opponent of fossil fuels and wealth inequality, the former president has harshly criticized rich people for the oversized, carbon-gluttonous houses they buy.  On April 25, 2010, the president who would become fabulously wealthy in retirement scolded Wall Street CEOs with this admonition:


> I do think at a certain point you’ve made enough money.


His views about the sin of making too much money haven’t changed.  During a speech last year in South Africa, this shining example of environmental stewardship and unparalleled concern for the poor spoke passionately about the unfairness of some people having more money than others in blasting rich people for their excessively lavish lifestyles:


> There’s only so much you can eat; there’s only so big a house you can have; there’s only so many nice trips you can take. I mean, it’s enough.


That direct quote came from the lips of a man who, along with his wife, is sitting atop a nest egg estimated at a meager $135 million.  But don’t feel sorry for them, because there’s much more to come: with money barreling their way like a runaway train, the concerned couple is rapidly becoming a billion-dollar brand.


> Sharing with the less fortunateuring the five years from 2000-2004, a period when they earned $1.2  million, Barack and Michelle Obama donated less than one percent of their income to charity, ten times less than the tithing guidelines of their professed Christian faith.  Only when Obama decided to run for president did the couple’s charitable instincts improve.
> Protecting the planet: During his first full day in the White House, President Obama was photographed without his suit jacket.  Senior advisor David Axelrod explained: “He’s from Hawaii, okay?  He likes it warm.  You could grow orchids in there.”  While campaigning, Obama vowed to exhibit environmental leadership if elected: “We can’t drive our SUV’s and eat as much as we want and keep our thermostats set at 72 degrees.  That’s not leadership.  That’s not going to happen [with me].”


In decreeing that rich people make too much money and that global warming is an imminent threat to our very survival, this ultra-wealthy man and his ultra-wealthy wife decided to indulge themselves in another opulent mansion, this one sitting on 29 oceanfront acres on one of the most exclusive islands in the world.  While homeless people are sleeping on the streets and our planet is being destroyed by CO2, the Obamas are living large, a pitifully small reward for two remarkable people who bend over backwards to show leadership in the fight against climate change and wealth inequality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Share| Twitter
> 
> | Facebook
> 
> ...


I have just the videos for them.


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

The future is not looking bright for oil, according to a new report that claims the commodity would have to be priced at $10-$20 a barrel to remain competitive as a transport fuel.

The new research, from BNP Paribas, says that the economics of renewable energy make it impossible for oil to compete at current prices. The author of the report, global head of sustainability Mark Lewis, says that “renewable electricity has a short-run marginal cost of zero, is cleaner environmentally, much easier to transport and could readily replace up to 40% of global oil demand”.

<...>

The oil industry has a massive incumbency advantage at the moment – 33% of global energy comes from oil at the moment, compared to 3% for renewables – but that advantage is time-limited to about 15-20 years, because every year, the sector has to invest in new projects to replace lost production and depleted wells. But because of the time it takes to develop new wells, by the time facilities that are approved today come online, “a growing portion of their output will be subject to fierce competition from a cheaper, cleaner fuel source”. This means many projects will struggle to make an economic case for development, or if they do go ahead, they may end up as stranded assets.









						Economics of Electric Vehicles Mean Oil's Days As A Transport Fuel Are Numbered
					

Oil's days as a transportation fuel are numbered because the economics of renewable energy are so compelling, says a new report from BNP Paribas. In order to compete, the oil price would need to be $9-$10 a barrel, says the report's author Mark Lewis, the bank's head of sustainability.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

ore Fuel to the Fire - Will She Run? 'Never Say Never' 













Sen. Mazie Hirono: You Must ‘Believe in Climate Change As Though It’s a Religion’
Posted at 7:30 pm on November 12, 2019 by Nick Arama
Share

Tweet





Screenshot from this video
Democratic Hawaii Sen. Mazie Hirono was at a Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) prayer breakfast on Tuesday when she told people they had to believe in climate change as though it were a religion. 



She exhorted her audience that they had to approach with that religious belief.



“And the third is, leaving our comfort zone. And for a lot of us, protesting, marching, that’s not something that we normally do, but, you know what?” Hirono asked. “These are times that call for us to do those things that we believe in and to march and not just to march. Get people to — out to vote so that we can have people here who truly are committed to human rights and environmental rights, climate change, believe in climate change as though it’s a religion, it’s not, it’s science, and all the things that remains to be done and there’s a lot.”



Well, at least she’s being honest and revealing what they truly think. 
They want people to believe with that fervor and to convert other people. That’s why they want to silence any other comment as “deniers.” If you really support science, you always support questioning, because that’s a fundamental underpinning of science. You don’t try to silence disbelievers. 
Some indeed have already taken this to heart, from a huge idol like picture of Greta Thunberg looking down on you Big Brother-like, in San Francisco to the worshipping of plants at the Union Seminary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ore Fuel to the Fire - Will She Run? 'Never Say Never'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats must be proud.


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

Meanwhile, in Venice, Italy...

Mayor Luigi Brugnaro, who said he would declare a state of disaster over the flooding, blamed climate change for the “devastating” _acqua alta_, or high waters, which peaked at over 6 feet on Tuesday night.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Meanwhile, in Venice, Italy...
> 
> Mayor Luigi Brugnaro, who said he would declare a state of disaster over the flooding, blamed climate change for the “devastating” _acqua alta_, or high waters, which peaked at over 6 feet on Tuesday night.


Had no idea you held him in such high regard...

The mayor of Venice has said anybody who shouts "Allahu akbar" in the city's main square will be shot.

Luigi Brugnaro, an independent politician who prides himself on not being "politically correct," made the threat in the wake of the Barcelona terror attacks.


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Had no idea you held him in such high regard...
> 
> The mayor of Venice has said anybody who shouts "Allahu akbar" in the city's main square will be shot.
> 
> Luigi Brugnaro, an independent politician who prides himself on not being "politically correct," made the threat in the wake of the Barcelona terror attacks.


Doesn't sound like a terrible idea to me. Which don't you like, his acknowledgment of science or his concern for public safety? I like them both.
I know you have trouble stringing together ideas. Don't respond quickly; maybe take your time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 13, 2019)

The left just continues to prove how elitist the truly are. And these are the same people taking the lead on Climate Change.... how pathetic.


A UC Berkeley graduate student and instructor took to Twitter to shame "rural Americans" and those who aren't "pro-city."

Jackson Kernion, who has reportedly taught at least 11 philosophy courses at the California university, made the comments last Wednesday.

"I unironically embrace the bashing of rural Americans," Kernion wrote in a now-deleted tweet. "They, as a group, are bad people who have made bad life decisions...and we should shame people who aren't pro-city."

Kernion started going after rural citizens, saying they should have higher health care, pay more in taxes and be forced to live an "uncomfortable" life for rejecting "efficient" city life, Campus Reform reported.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn't sound like a terrible idea to me. Which don't you like, his acknowledgment of science or his concern for public safety? I like them both.
> I know you have trouble stringing together ideas. Don't respond quickly; maybe take your time.


So you do support President Trump! Good job Messy, there is hope for you!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Meanwhile, in Venice, Italy...
> 
> Mayor Luigi Brugnaro, who said he would declare a state of disaster over the flooding, blamed climate change for the “devastating” _acqua alta_, or high waters, which peaked at over 6 feet on Tuesday night.


That’s not climate.  It’s just weather.


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you do support President Trump! Good job Messy, there is hope for you!!





> Had no idea you held him in such high regard...
> 
> The mayor of Venice has said anybody who shouts "Allahu akbar" in the city's main square will be shot.
> 
> Luigi Brugnaro, an independent politician who prides himself on not being "politically correct," made the threat in the wake of the Barcelona terror attacks.


Doesn't sound like a terrible idea to me. Which don't you like, his acknowledgment of science or his concern for public safety? I like them both.
I know you have trouble stringing together ideas. Don't respond quickly; maybe take your time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s not climate.  It’s just weather.


OBVI


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn't sound like a terrible idea to me. Which don't you like, his acknowledgment of science or his concern for public safety? I like them both.
> I know you have trouble stringing together ideas. Don't respond quickly; maybe take your time.


A concern for public safety?  Please go on.


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

For those who don't (or can't) deal too well with numbers and instead like cartoons, this is pretty dramatic --





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn't sound like a terrible idea to me. Which don't you like, his acknowledgment of science or his concern for public safety? I like them both.
> I know you have trouble stringing together ideas. Don't respond quickly; maybe take your time.


Welcome to the team! You can go sit at the end of the bench and cheer. Just watch and learn how not to crash and burn and maybe next year to step to the plate...


----------



## messy (Nov 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Welcome to the team! You can go sit at the end of the bench and cheer. Just watch and learn how not to crash and burn and maybe next year to step to the plate...


Which don't you like, about the mayor of Venice: his acknowledgment of science or his concern for public safety? I like them both.
I know you have trouble stringing together ideas. Don't respond quickly; maybe take your time


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Which don't you like, about the mayor of Venice: his acknowledgment of science or his concern for public safety? I like them both.
> I know you have trouble stringing together ideas. Don't respond quickly; maybe take your time


You win the stupidity award. Like ALWAYS, your attempt to insert your agenda/narrative where you see fit is part of your crash and burn act. I love it!! Please show where I posted that I disagree with Venice Mayor... I just gave you enough rope and you did the rest. LOL Sunshine!!!


----------



## messy (Nov 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You win the stupidity award. Like ALWAYS, your attempt to insert your agenda/narrative where you see fit is part of your crash and burn act. I love it!! Please show where I posted that I disagree with Venice Mayor... I just gave you enough rope and you did the rest. LOL Sunshine!!!


So you agree with the mayor of Venice’s climate change views? Same here!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

messy said:


> So you agree with the mayor of Venice’s climate change views? Same here!


And here I thought you were limited to putting your foot in your mouth twice daily.... who knew!!!


----------



## messy (Nov 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And here I thought you were limited to putting your foot in your mouth twice daily.... who knew!!!


Huh?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


You really are clueless aren't you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2019)

November 15, 2019
*When will the enviro-nuts acknowledge Tesla's poisonous, deadly batteries?*
By Jack Hellner

When will all the radical extremists who want to save the Earth by getting rid of fossil fuels admit the environmental hazard of the flammable pollutant lithium and tell us how and where it will be disposed of?
When will journalists stop polluting the airwaves and newspapers with Democrat talking points and report the truth instead of pushing an agenda that will destroy the U.S. economy?
The answer is that they won't.  All previous predictions of doom and gloom have been 100% wrong, and they still indoctrinate everyone, especially the young, and seek to shut up anyone who disagrees by calling them deniers.
_The "Green" Illusion Continues: Tesla Crash Victim Can't Find Anyone To Recycle His Wrecked Car_


> Now, the owner of the vehicle is having trouble finding someone who will properly recycle his wrecked car and its battery. It's been sitting in one place since the accident and Tyrol reports that "nobody wants to burn their fingers to dispose of the car with its unpredictable 600kg lithium ion battery".


When will all the radical extremists who want to save the Earth by getting rid of fossil fuels admit the environmental hazard of the flammable pollutant lithium and tell us how and where it will be disposed of?
When will journalists stop polluting the airwaves and newspapers with Democrat talking points and report the truth instead of pushing an agenda that will destroy the U.S. economy?
The answer is that they won't.  All previous predictions of doom and gloom have been 100% wrong, and they still indoctrinate everyone, especially the young, and seek to shut up anyone who disagrees by calling them deniers.
_The "Green" Illusion Continues: Tesla Crash Victim Can't Find Anyone To Recycle His Wrecked Car_


> Now, the owner of the vehicle is having trouble finding someone who will properly recycle his wrecked car and its battery. It's been sitting in one place since the accident and Tyrol reports that "nobody wants to burn their fingers to dispose of the car with its unpredictable 600kg lithium ion battery".



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/11/when_will_the_environuts_acknowledge_teslas_poisonous_deadly_batteries.html#ixzz65LcGBd1P
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## messy (Nov 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really are clueless aren't you...


You are a bit hysterical and you have a tough time making your point. 
This started when I pointed out the mayor of Venice's point that, of course, climate change is responsible for the worst flooding in Venice's history.
Then you pointed to another of his statements which, although extreme, I also pretty much agree with.
So where's the beef, genius? This isn't that hard...well, maybe for you.


----------



## messy (Nov 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> November 15, 2019
> *When will the enviro-nuts acknowledge Tesla's poisonous, deadly batteries?*
> By Jack Hellner
> 
> ...


Do you recycle your regular batteries? Also tough to figure out.
Meanwhile, go look at footage of 60s LA smog and look now.
We good guys beat you people and cleaned up the air. Pretty basic. California!


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> November 15, 2019
> *When will the enviro-nuts acknowledge Tesla's poisonous, deadly batteries?*
> By Jack Hellner
> 
> ...


Sucker,









						Has Tesla Solved The World’s Battery Recycling Problem? | OilPrice.com
					

Tesla has announced it has developed a unique battery recycling system at its Nevada gigafactory that can maximize the recovery of critical battery minerals including lithium and cobalt, the company said in its 2018 Impact Report




					oilprice.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You are a bit hysterical and you have a tough time making your point.
> This started when I pointed out the mayor of Venice's point that, of course, climate change is responsible for the worst flooding in Venice's history.
> Then you pointed to another of his statements which, although extreme, I also pretty much agree with.
> So where's the beef, genius? This isn't that hard...well, maybe for you.


Maybe after you sober up you'll figure it out... until then keep up the crash and burn act!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

*Is It Cold Outside.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Cry baby.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cry baby.


*Pussy..........*


----------



## messy (Nov 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe after you sober up you'll figure it out... until then keep up the crash and burn act!!! Lol!!!!


I’d tell you that you get my other Santa seat at Harrod’s but I don’t imagine you know what Harrod’s is.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I’d tell you that you get my other Santa seat at Harrod’s but I don’t imagine you know what Harrod’s is.


You must have taken too many LSD hits.... it's begining to show!!! This crash and burn show gets better every day!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

*Report: ‘Every Child Born Today Will Be Profoundly Affected by Climate Change’*





iStock / Getty Images PlusPENNY STARR17 Nov 2019715
5:19
*The Lancet Countdown, an arm of the Lancet scientific journal associated with its controversial report linking autism and vaccines, has issued a report on the threat of climate change based on more controversial data from the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change.*
The report makes sweeping claims, including the claim that “every child born today will be profoundly affected by climate change.”

The report includes more lifelong threats from climate change:



> A child born today will experience a world that is more than four degrees warmer than the pre-industrial average, with climate change impacting human health from infancy and adolescence to adulthood and old age. Across the world, children are among the worst affected by climate change. Downward trends in global yield potential for all major crops tracked since 1960 threaten food production and food security, with infants often the worst affected by the potentially permanent effects of undernutrition
> Through adolescence and beyond, air pollution—principally driven by fossil fuels, and exacerbated by climate change—damages the heart, lungs, and every other vital organ.
> Later in life, families and livelihoods are put at risk from increases in the frequency and severity of extreme weather conditions, with women among the most vulnerable across a range of social and cultural contexts.


The 2019 report is based on an update of 41 indicators across five key domains: “climate change impacts, exposures, and vulnerability; adaptation, planning, and resilience for health; mitigation actions and health co-benefits; economics and finance; and public and political engagement,” which come from academia and UN agencies “on every continent.”
The report also supports the Paris climate accord, which President Donald Trump withdrew from based on the harm it would do the the U.S. economy while allowing the biggest polluters like China and India to continue polluting.

“The Paris Agreement has set a target of “holding the increase in the global average temperature to well below 2°C above pre-industrial levels and pursuing efforts to limit the temperature increase to 1·5°C,” the report said.

If the world compiled with the agreement a child born today would see the end of coal production in the United Kingdom and Canada during their childhood. 
Children in France would see the ban of fossil-fuel vehicles by the time they are 21 and a “net-zero” world at 31 or by 2050.
“The changes seen in this alternate pathway could result in cleaner air, safer cities, and more nutritious food, coupled with renewed investment in health systems and vital infrastructure,” the report said.

The report also states that eight of the ten hottest years on record were in the past decade. But it does not note the longterm global weather, including the hottest day ever recorded, according to National Centers for Environmental Information:


> On July 5–14, 1913, Death Valley endured an intense stretch of hot weather. The high temperature reached 125°F or more every day, and that 10-day period still ranks as the longest consecutive stretch of temperatures that high in the valley. The hottest days were from July 9 to 13, when the high temperature reached as least 129°F each day. On July 10, the temperature spiked to 134°F, solidifying Death Valley’s scorching reputation.


As for the Lancet’s controversial prior reported, the United States Library of Medicine at the National Institutes of Health reported:


> Twelve years after publishing a landmark study that turned tens of thousands of parents around the world against the measles, mumps and rubella (MMR) vaccine because of an implied link between vaccinations and autism, The Lancet has retracted the paper. In a statement published on Feb. 2, the British medical journal said that it is now clear that “several elements” of a 1998 paper it published by Dr. Andrew Wakefield and his colleagues (Lancet 1998;351[9103]:637–41) “are incorrect, contrary to the findings of an earlier investigation.”
> In the original paper, Wakefield and 12 coauthors claimed to have investigated “a consecutive series” of 12 children referred to the Royal Free Hospital and School of Medicine with chronic enterocolitis and regressive developmental disorder. The authors reported that the parents of eight of the 12 children associated their loss of acquired skills, including language, with the MMR vaccination. The authors concluded that “possible environmental triggers” (i.e. the vaccine) were associated with the onset of both the gastrointestinal disease and developmental regression.
> In fact, as Britain’s General Medical Council ruled in January, the children that Wakefield studied were carefully selected and some of Wakefield’s research was funded by lawyers acting for parents who were involved in lawsuits against vaccine manufacturers. The council found Wake-field had acted unethically and had shown “callous disregard” for the children in his study, upon whom invasive tests were performed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 17, 2019)

The winds forced a large storm surge into *Venice*, which lies at the north end of the Adriatic (Figure 1.) The *flooding* was exacerbated by pre-existing high-water levels in *Venice's* lagoon, due to periodic rains that have affected *Venice* since early November, plus additional heavy rains from the November 12 storm...


Climate change indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The winds forced a large storm surge into *Venice*, which lies at the north end of the Adriatic (Figure 1.) The *flooding* was exacerbated by pre-existing high-water levels in *Venice's* lagoon, due to periodic rains that have affected *Venice* since early November, plus additional heavy rains from the November 12 storm...
> 
> 
> Climate change indeed.


Shocking isn’t it?


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The winds forced a large storm surge into *Venice*, which lies at the north end of the Adriatic (Figure 1.) The *flooding* was exacerbated by pre-existing high-water levels in *Venice's* lagoon, due to periodic rains that have affected *Venice* since early November, plus additional heavy rains from the November 12 storm...
> 
> 
> Climate change indeed.


Voluntary ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

NOVEMBER 17TH, 2019*Climate Activist Greta Thunberg Heads To Spain On Yacht Made From Petroleum Products*
By  Joseph Curl
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
Greta has left the mainland.

Climate activist Greta Thunberg, the 16-year-old phenom from Sweden, has left the United States en route to Spain for a climate summit. But she doesn’t fly — too much pollution from burning a petroleum product.
So instead she’s on a boat, made of … _petroleum products_.
“So happy to say I’ll hopefully make it to COP25 in Madrid,” Greta wrote on Twitter. “I’ve been offered a ride from Virginia on the 48ft catamaran La Vagabonde. Australians @Sailing_LaVaga ,Elayna Carausu & @_NikkiHenderson from England will take me across the Atlantic. We sail for Europe tomorrow morning!” she wrote Tuesday.



> So happy to say I’ll hopefully make it to COP25 in Madrid.
> I’ve been offered a ride from Virginia on the 48ft catamaran La Vagabonde. Australians @Sailing_LaVaga ,Elayna Carausu & @_NikkiHendersonfrom England will take me across the Atlantic.
> We sail for Europe tomorrow morning! pic.twitter.com/qJcgREe332
> — Greta Thunberg (@GretaThunberg) November 12, 2019


“Twelve weeks after sailing into New York City, Greta hitched a ride back to Europe Wednesday with celebrity sailors Elayna Carausu and Riley Whitelum on La Vagabonde, a luxury catamaran made of petroleum products like fiberglass,” The Washington Times reported.



> Greta’s father Svante Thunberg and British yachtswoman Nikki Henderson joined the La Vagabonde crew, raising questions about whether they flew across the pond only to sail back.
> In addition to solar and hydro power, the craft is equipped with two diesel 30hp engines, according to Multihull Central, a boat-reviewing site, as noted by climate skeptic Tom Nelson.


That last detail brought some criticism on social media sites.
“Uh oh: Greta’s planet-destroying luxury yacht has two diesel engines with 672L diesel fuel tank,” wrote on person on Twitter.


> Uh oh: Greta’s planet-destroying luxury yacht has two diesel engines with 672L diesel fuel tank.https://t.co/vkQM1bHllshttps://t.co/ga1xg7MiHOhttps://t.co/esHRZ0aJwRhttps://t.co/0e0vmDoJRF
> — Tom Nelson (@tan123) November 13, 2019


“Greta’s return boat, an Outremer 45, weighs 17,400 pounds and is made of fiberglass, or fiber-reinforced plastic. The yacht was pumped out of the ground by oil companies. It draws auxiliary power from twin Volvo Diesel engines,” wrote another.


> Greta’s return boat, an Outremer 45, weighs 17,400 pounds and is made of fiberglass, or fiber-reinforced plastic. The yacht was pumped out of the ground by oil companies. It draws auxiliary power from twin Volvo Diesel engines #Greta https://t.co/JZJelGiS3O
> — CFACT (@CFACT) November 13, 2019


“The irony of protesting capitalism and oil on board a carbon-fiber (petrochemical) yacht owned by European royals who made billions operating Monaco as a tax haven was rich,” CFACT President Craig Rucker said, The Times reported.
The 16-year-old student  has become an international star and darling of the mainstream media. She has warned world leaders about climate change in a speech at the United Nations, and she’s been palling around with actor Leonardo DiCaprio, who also is a climate activist.
She was set to head down Chile for a U.N. climate summit this month but that was been canceled amid political unrest. “As #COP25 has officially been moved from Santiago to Madrid I’ll need some help,” Greta wrote on Twitter Nov. 1 while in Los Angeles. “It turns out I’ve traveled half around the world, the wrong way. Now I need to find a way to cross the Atlantic in November … If anyone could help me find transport I would be so grateful.”
Twitterers hit her then, too.
“[F]ly on a private jet with Leo, he flies private all over the world,” one wag wrote. Another offered an even better solution: “Video-conference saves energy.”
But others offered real advice.
“Dear Greta, Millions of people fly on airplanes every day. Your life doesn’t need to be so complicated. You are being lied to by the adults around you. You should be in school enjoying yourself, not being tortured by unscrupulous people using you for propaganda.”


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NOVEMBER 17TH, 2019*Climate Activist Greta Thunberg Heads To Spain On Yacht Made From Petroleum Products*
> By  Joseph Curl
> DailyWire.com
> 
> ...


Are they going to burn the yacht?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.
> 
> View attachment 5655


Willfully ignorant is what nutters do and what t takes advantage of.


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You must have taken too many LSD hits.... it's begining to show!!! This crash and burn show gets better every day!!! LOL!!!


Not familiar with Harrods huh? You should get out more.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Not familiar with Harrods huh? You should get out more.


You're kinda cute when your desperate but regardless of what you do or post you'll never have a seat at the table with the cool kids. Now run along and play Santa Claus.. just don't get caught going to your white pride meeting. That might upset the owners... 

Crash and burn Sunshine!! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.
> 
> View attachment 5655


You're such a sucker...


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're such a sucker...


One thing we have learned about Idiot Multi...he doesn’t read enough.
Hence his stupendous ignorance.

Finally, US cities are busily investing billions of dollars to bolster their resistance to rising sea levels. New Orleans established the Hurricane and Storm Damage Risk Reduction System shortly after Hurricane Katrina killed more than 1,600 people in 2005, leaving 80% of the city underwater. The system includes a series of massive dam barriers, reinforced levees and flood-walls stretching some 560km around the city. The city also built a living water system of parks, wetlands and other existing features to reduce reliance on pumping and canals. It is one of the largest public works projects in US history and the most expensive flood-control system in the world. Boston, Houston, Miami, New York City and dozens of other places are following suit, albeit on different scales.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> One thing we have learned about Idiot Multi...he doesn’t read enough.
> Hence his stupendous ignorance.
> 
> Finally, US cities are busily investing billions of dollars to bolster their resistance to rising sea levels. New Orleans established the Hurricane and Storm Damage Risk Reduction System shortly after Hurricane Katrina killed more than 1,600 people in 2005, leaving 80% of the city underwater. The system includes a series of massive dam barriers, reinforced levees and flood-walls stretching some 560km around the city. The city also built a living water system of parks, wetlands and other existing features to reduce reliance on pumping and canals. It is one of the largest public works projects in US history and the most expensive flood-control system in the world. Boston, Houston, Miami, New York City and dozens of other places are following suit, albeit on different scales.


You are correct... I don't read "news" that is driven by political motives. Pull your head out of your ass (if it's not already too far up Adam Schiffs ass) and try thinking for yourself. Oh wait, you don't do that. As evident of your post that you stated that you follow a social narrative even if it's wrong.

Can you say Crash and Burn? You need to take a break before you lose all credibility.... ahhh too late for that!!! Lol Sunshine!! You just can't hang!!


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> try thinking for yourself.


We've seen the results of you "thinking for yourself", you should do way less of it...


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

Wez said:


> We've seen the results of you "thinking for yourself", you should do way less of it...


Ooops... you forgot to log into your alter ego!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

Wez said:


> We've seen the results of you "thinking for yourself", you should do way less of it...


What a loser... you can't even keep track of all your alter egos!!!! Moron....


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You are correct... I don't read "news" that is driven by political motives. Pull your head out of your ass (if it's not already too far up Adam Schiffs ass) and try thinking for yourself. Oh wait, you don't do that. As evident of your post that you stated that you follow a social narrative even if it's wrong.
> 
> Can you say Crash and Burn? You need to take a break before you lose all credibility.... ahhh too late for that!!! Lol Sunshine!! You just can't hang!!


As I knew, you don't read the news. You're an ignoramus. It shows.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> you can't even keep track of all your alter egos


Who is my alt, I'm curious who you think I am?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> As I knew, you don't read the news. You're an ignoramus. It shows.


Hey Wez... if you want to read fake news and pretend it's factual then be my guest. You're an idiot anyway so it makes sense that you would believe anything they tell you to. Hey, you're still parading around as Santa so I rest my case....


Messy, Legend, Wez... no matter who you post as you'll never be with the cool kids.... the crash and burn trifecta!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

Wez said:


> Who is my alt, I'm curious who you think I am?


Nice try loser... you can pull your hand out of your pants and stop playing with yourself. What an idiot... but please continue to double down!!!

Crash and burn has never been so fun to watch!!! Lol!!


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey Wez... if you want to read fake news and pretend it's factual then be my guest. You're an idiot anyway so it makes sense that you would believe anything they tell you to. Hey, you're still parading around as Santa so I rest my case....
> 
> 
> Messy, Legend, Wez... no matter who you post as you'll never be with the cool kids.... the crash and burn trifecta!!!! Lol!!!


So you don't read the news? You're ignorant and proud. That's how you act, so at least you're consistent. Uneducated and proud of it, like your boss The Donald. He's obese, as are most of his supporters...you too, multi? Ignorant and fat?


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> So you don't read the news? You're ignorant and proud. That's how you act, so at least you're consistent. Uneducated and proud of it, like your boss The Donald. He's obese, as are most of his supporters...you too, multi? Ignorant and fat?


Hilarious, these conspiracy theory Trump Humpers think we're the same person.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

Talking to ypurself... this is hilarious!!!!

This crash and burn is beyond epic!!!


Wez said:


> Hilarious, these conspiracy theory Trump Humpers think we're the same person.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> So you don't read the news? You're ignorant and proud. That's how you act, so at least you're consistent. Uneducated and proud of it, like your boss The Donald. He's obese, as are most of his supporters...you too, multi? Ignorant and fat?


I don't read fake news like you do loser. I'm so in your head now! You can't keep your accounts straight!! LMAO at the three of you!!!


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't read fake news like you do loser. I'm so in your head now! You can't keep your accounts straight!! LMAO at the three of you!!!


So you don't read the news. Is that why you have no understanding of basic facts? Ignorance is bliss. You haven't heard of Harrod's? You're a piece of work. Read a book, read the news, get out of Temecula. Grow and learn; it will change you. You don't want to stay stupid forever, do you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't read fake news like you do loser. I'm so in your head now! You can't keep your accounts straight!! LMAO at the three of you!!!


Is that all you can muster ad hominem?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all you can muster ad hominem?


Worse than ad hominem, most of what he posts is self-praising BS.

Maybe he thinks this is a rap contest.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Worse than ad hominem, most of what he posts is self-praising BS.
> 
> Maybe he thinks this is a rap contest.


You mean like wrapping something up?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all you can muster ad hominem?


That all you got Sweetheart... regurgitate lines? You must be feeling left out. That or you fell off the wagon again....


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> So you don't read the news. Is that why you have no understanding of basic facts? Ignorance is bliss. You haven't heard of Harrod's? You're a piece of work. Read a book, read the news, get out of Temecula. Grow and learn; it will change you. You don't want to stay stupid forever, do you?


That must have made sense to you when you posted it... removing all doubt again that you are the forum idiot.

Speaking of basic facts... I know your reading comp skills are something you're working on but try harder. You'll find that you won't look so foolish when you post.

Oh..and Sunshine. You can try your hardest to name drop but your still not gonna sit with the cool kids. You're forever going to be a loser. Now head off to your white power meeting... and take your other accounts with you. Pathetic!!


Crash and burn Sunshine!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That must have made sense to you when you posted it... removing all doubt again that you are the forum idiot.
> 
> Speaking of basic facts... I know your reading comp skills are something you're working on but try harder. You'll find that you won't look so foolish when you post.
> 
> ...


He has a problem with the english language.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That must have made sense to you when you posted it... removing all doubt again that you are the forum idiot.
> 
> Speaking of basic facts... I know your reading comp skills are something you're working on but try harder. You'll find that you won't look so foolish when you post.
> 
> ...


Did you read any news today? Did you look up what Harrod's is? Did you watch the impeachment hearings? Remember any names or quotes? You can just say "no." LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


So he went from extremism to extremism? Was he bringing his little boat in the way of Japanese whaling vessels a few years ago? And now what is he doing? Cuckoo!


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> So he went from extremism to extremism? Was he bringing his little boat in the way of Japanese whaling vessels a few years ago? And now what is he doing? Cuckoo!


He figured out which side paid better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> So he went from extremism to extremism? Was he bringing his little boat in the way of Japanese whaling vessels a few years ago? And now what is he doing? Cuckoo!


The Science is solid isn't it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> He figured out which side paid better.


The default response of the uneducated when they can't refute science.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Science is solid isn't it?


The science is actually all against him. Just read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> The science is actually all against him. Just read.


Already did.  If all the people that believe in global warming stopped using all forms of fossil fuels and started planting trees the world would be a better place.  Mobilize and quit with the lip service you hypocrites.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Already did.  If all the people that believe in global warming stopped using all forms of fossil fuels and started planting trees the world would be a better place.  Mobilize and quit with the lip service you hypocrites.


Why did you change the subject? LOL


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Already did.  If all the people that believe in global warming stopped using all forms of fossil fuels and started planting trees the world would be a better place.  Mobilize and quit with the lip service you hypocrites.


We're working on it.  Do you think this is going to happen overnight?  How long did it take fossil fuels (such as kerosene) to replace renewables (such as whale oil, beeswax, and beef tallow) in the home lighting technology and market?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> We're working on it.  Do you think this is going to happen overnight?  How long did it take fossil fuels (such as kerosene) to replace renewables (such as whale oil, beeswax, and beef tallow) in the home lighting technology and market?


So you need fossil fuel to work on it?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you need fossil fuel to work on it?


For a while, declining gradually in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Why did you change the subject? LOL


I didn't.  I just cut to the chase.  You people want what you're not willing to sacrifice for.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn't.  I just cut to the chase.  You people want what you're not willing to sacrifice for.


Clueless and desperate.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn't.  I just cut to the chase.  You people want what you're not willing to sacrifice for.


You did. You posted a nutjob former enviro-activist who has been totally discredited, except by those who watch the chubby Jesus freak idiot blog you posted...then you changed the subject to how people who are in favor of environmental regulations can’t drive cars.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> For a while, declining gradually in the foreseeable future.


But how do we increase the wind and sunshine?  How about non-CO2 producing nuclear power that has a foot print that is only a small fraction of a solar farm?  I think Thoreau would approve.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless and desperate.


So much for your commitment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You did. You posted a nutjob former enviro-activist who has been totally discredited, except by those who watch the chubby Jesus freak idiot blog you posted...then you changed the subject to how people who are in favor of environmental regulations can’t drive cars.


Because that's what it all comes down to.  You people are all talk.  The uneducated try to discredit the scientist.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But how do we increase the wind and sunshine?  How about non-CO2 producing nuclear power that has a foot print that is only a small fraction of a solar farm?  I think Thoreau would approve.


"...increase the wind and sunshine..."?  Are you really that clueless?   There is plenty of wind and sunshine available for the taking right now.  

Nuclear power will come into its time, too, when we overcome the political and financial obstacles we have needlessly erected in its path.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because that's what it all comes down to.  You people are all talk.  The uneducated try to discredit the scientist.


The scientist is discredited by the facts which stand in rebuttal of his well-paid-for opinions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> The scientist is discredited by the facts which stand in rebuttal of his well-paid-for opinions.


Facts noticeably absent in your post.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because that's what it all comes down to.  You people are all talk.  The uneducated try to discredit the scientist.


We all know the science and the uneducated who try to discredit it. What does Trump say? “I love the poorly educated.” So as usual, your thinking is backwards.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

This year is increasingly likely to be the planet’s second- or third-warmest calendar year on record since modern temperature data collection began in 1880, according to data released this week by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> This year is increasingly likely to be the planet’s second- or third-warmest calendar year on record since modern temperature data collection began in 1880, according to data released this week by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration.


A tabulated summary of the numbers -- https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

Looks like it will be the second highest behind 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

A Famous Chef Attacks Hypocritical Hollywood Climate Clatterers, and It’s a Beautiful Day in the United States of America
Posted at 5:28 pm on November 19, 2019 by Alex Parker
Share

Tweet







Celebrity chef Wolfgang Puck’s cookin’ up a batch of scoldin’ for Hollywood related to entertainment’s harping on climate change.
At Washington D.C.’s Metropolitan Cooking and Entertaining Show, Wolfgang slammed elites who put him down for driving a gas-powered vehicle rather than an electric one.
At the event, he was asked directly if there were any life changes he’d make due to climate change.
Puck thinks celebs are full of bull hockey:


> “I was always very concerned about the environment — sustainability. I’ve always believed to use local ingredients, you know? So, what can we do to help? Like, I have a lot of people in Hollywood. They say, ‘Oh, you’re still driving a car with gasoline,’ and they are driving a Tesla. And then I find out they also fly a private jet and that uses 10 times more gas in one trip to New York and back than what I use in a year with my car.”


Right. Or how about _this_ — it’s contradictory if they choose to fly at_ all._


It seems to me, if you want to tell other people what car they should drive, you should first stop riding in those gigantic vehicles with _wings._
Also, Hollywood — which is, the case could be made, partly a trucking industry — might wanna stop doing things that require other things to be done.
The unnecessary act of producing shows and movies requires an incredible amount of transportation and electricity and additional resource-devouring across multiple industries.


A greener endeavor would be to hand-whittle small items and sell them at the local in-barefoot-walking-distance farmer’s market, set up at a table between the hydroponic Japanese tomatoes and the gluten-free, soy-free yogurt face creams.
Once anyone gives up their big Tinseltown career and does_ that_for the sake of the planet — I’ll listen to _anything they have to say_ about _saving_ it.
And as soon as they give up every cent of their assets beyond that of the average American, I’ll listen to them about taxes.
Back to Wolfgang, he lamented that not everyone’s taking a stand against global warming — including some in government:




> “And I think when you think that our government today doesn’t believe in it — or at least the President doesn’t believe in global warming or anything similar to it — I think it’s really sad. But the rest of the world, really, they all know we have to change because we don’t want to be responsible that one day our grandchildren are going to say we f****d up the world.”


If you’d like to know a little more about the famous food man, here’s a bit courtesy of The Daily Wire:


> Puck opened his first famous restaurant, Spago, in 1982. The Wolfgang Puck Companies encompass over 20 fine dining restaurants; Puck is the official caterer for the Academy Awards Governors Ball.
> Puck, who grew up in Austria, was asked in 2018 whom he idolized as a kid. He replied, “As a kid, even before I started cooking I remember John Wayne in the movies. I didn’t see many movies but for his. To see John Wayne as a cowboy, seeing America, it was an amazing inspiration for me to say I want to go to America and see what’s going on.”


Unfortunately, “what’s going on” is some people trying to tell other people how to live, even though they don’t hold to the principles themselves. And I’m not just talking about entertainers.


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A Famous Chef Attacks Hypocritical Hollywood Climate Clatterers, and It’s a Beautiful Day in the United States of America
> Posted at 5:28 pm on November 19, 2019 by Alex Parker
> Share
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Joe. I have been soooo curious about Wolfgang Puck's views on the hypocrisy of people who support the green movement. Thanks!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

Go


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> We all know the science and the uneducated who try to discredit it. What does Trump say? “I love the poorly educated.” So as usual, your thinking is backwards.


You think you know the science.  But catastrophist have been horribly wrong for decades.  Malthus, Ehrlich, Gore, McKibben, Kennedy, etc..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Great stuff, Joe. I have been soooo curious about Wolfgang Puck's views on the hypocrisy of people who support the green movement. Thanks!


Harry and Meghan didn’t invite you to their climate party did they.  Don’t worry.  Your hypocrisy is noted.  In the the mean time let the fossil fueled mining of the earth continue so that we can have our electric car batteries.


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Harry and Meghan didn’t invite you to their climate party did they.  Don’t worry.  Your hypocrisy is noted.  In the the mean time let the fossil fueled mining of the earth continue so that we can have our electric car batteries.


Why are you so opposed to political efforts to clean up our air and water? Have you seen how much LA’s air has improved since the 70s as a result of political efforts to clean it?


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.
> 
> View attachment 5655



*It's wet outside.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless and desperate.


Troll is what he is. A bored cubicle farm worker who sees trolling as a good way to waste time.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Troll is what he is. A bored cubicle farm worker who sees trolling as a good way to waste time.


*Oh Huskey Poo.....you are such a " Dear " Forum fool.....I enjoy your daily expose exposing you as such a Tool... *


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> He figured out which side paid better.


More on Moore -- in 2015, he was asked by a reporter about the safety of Monsato's Roundup weedkiller.  Moore said that one could drink a quart of it without harm, but refused to drink a small glass of it when offered by the reporter.  "I'm not stupid," he said.









						GMO Advocate Claims Weed Killer Is Safe to Drink
					

But he refuses to touch it when offered a glass.




					time.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you so opposed to political efforts to clean up our air and water? Have you seen how much LA’s air has improved since the 70s as a result of political efforts to clean it?


How much has L.A.’s air improved?


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much has L.A.’s air improved?


A huge amount. Look at any footage of LA in the 60s and 70s where you can’t see the mountains ringing the city. Then look from the 90s to today and it’s 10 times clearer. As kids we had several days a year when you were told not to play outdoors and/or it hurt to inhale after a day of outdoor play. No such thing since the 80s.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much has L.A.’s air improved?


Ignoramus.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you read any news today? Did you look up what Harrod's is? Did you watch the impeachment hearings? Remember any names or quotes? You can just say "no." LOL.


Hey Sunshine...I'm more then happy to watch you make an ass out of yourself....


A new poll shows support for the impeachment of President Trump has declined since public hearings have started. 
The Emerson poll released Thursday found support for impeachment has dropped from 48% to 43% since October, while opposition to impeachment has risen from 44% to 45%.
Independents are key in the shift, with 49% opposing impeachment and only 34% supporting impeachment. In October, 48% of independents supported impeachment and 39% opposed.
The poll also showed Trump's approval rating rising to a net positive. Forty-eight percent approved of the president while 47% disapproved. His approval rating was only 43% a month ago. 
And while I would love to play your game of "guess what this is" I prefer to play the game on the Queen Mary... Crash and Burn loser!!!! All three of you!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


Tell us about your coughing spells again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

messy said:


> A huge amount. Look at any footage of LA in the 60s and 70s where you can’t see the mountains ringing the city. Then look from the 90s to today and it’s 10 times clearer. As kids we had several days a year when you were told not to play outdoors and/or it hurt to inhale after a day of outdoor play. No such thing since the 80s.


But it's still unacceptable?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> More on Moore -- in 2015, he was asked by a reporter about the safety of Monsato's Roundup weedkiller.  Moore said that one could drink a quart of it without harm, but refused to drink a small glass of it when offered by the reporter.  "I'm not stupid," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake news

*Correction*: The original version of this story identified Moore as a paid lobbyist for Monsanto. In a statement published Friday, Monsanto said Moore “is not and never has been a paid lobbyist for Monsanto.”


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell us about your coughing spells again.


Apparently your education is deficient in more than just arithmetic.  Here is some homework for you --






						50 Years of Progress
					

The Southland's War on Smog: Fifty Years of Progress Toward Clean Air  (May 1997)



					www.aqmd.gov
				









						LA Smog: the battle against air pollution
					

How can the Chinese live with terrible air pollution? One answer: Americans did.




					www.marketplace.org
				












						LA Explained: Smog
					

Take a deep breath and read about how bad LA smog really is.




					laist.com
				









						History | California Air Resources Board
					

On August 30, 1967, California's elected leaders came together to u




					ww2.arb.ca.gov


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fake news
> 
> *Correction*: The original version of this story identified Moore as a paid lobbyist for Monsanto. In a statement published Friday, Monsanto said Moore “is not and never has been a paid lobbyist for Monsanto.”


So he didn't say it was safe to drink a quart of it?


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But it's still unacceptable?


There is still room for improvement, largely due to older vehicles still on the road. See above.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey Sunshine...I'm more then happy to watch you make an ass out of yourself....
> 
> 
> A new poll shows support for the impeachment of President Trump has declined since public hearings have started.
> ...


You haven't heard about the hearings this week?  Or are you just ignoring them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> So he didn't say it was safe to drink a quart of it?


Don't know. I wasn't there.  But I've drank and eaten much more than a quart of it over my lifetime.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> There is still room for improvement, largely due to older vehicles still on the road. See above.


How much older? How "largely"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently your education is deficient in more than just arithmetic.  Here is some homework for you --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My education notices the conundrum that you people wallow in.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't know. I wasn't there.  But I've drank and eaten much more than a quart of it over my lifetime.


Moore was talking about glyphosate.  Are you?  

And where would you get it?


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My education notices the conundrum that you people wallow in.


What conundrum is that?


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much older? How "largely"?


A lady I used to work with in the 80's drove an ancient beast of station wagon.  She had gotten the car and custody of four kids in a divorce settlement.  While helping her with some parking  lot repairs one night after work (changing the thermostat, if I remember correctly) I asked her why she didn't get something newer.  She said that the amount she could get on a trade-in wasn't enough for her to afford a new car big enough for her family.

The State ARB eventually solved her problem.  First they rented her car from her, allegedly to measure its emissions in a controlled set of driving tests, and loaned her a newer car of similar size while they were doing it.  Eventually they offered her a big sum of money for it which allowed her to get the newer cleaner car she really wanted.  The ARB sent the old one to the crusher.  That was a direct and financially efficient way of reducing air pollution at the source.

When I first moved to California in 1970, I bought a used 1960 VW Beetle.  There were no emissions controls of any kind other than the fact that it had better than average fuel efficiency compared to cars of that time (20/24 MPG city/highway).  Later that year I bought a new 1971 VW Beetle with my  re-enlistment bonus money.  It had all kinds of improvements - a sealed gas tank, a PCV valve, and a simple mechanical device that reduced hydrocarbon emissions when idling and accelerating,.  There was no biennial smog test required then, but the CHP randomly set up roadside test points where they would inspect that the emissions control devices had not been removed or altered and would measure the tailpipe emissions. A new law allowed any police officer to issue a ticket to the driver of a vehicle with visible smoke coming from the tailpipe - the "Cheapy Smoker Law" a policeman friend of me called it.

Now you can't buy a gasoline-powered personal car that doesn't have a catalytic converter and an engine computer that has as part of its program reduction in emissions.

Where have you been living over that time?


----------



## messy (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But it's still unacceptable?


messy said:
Why are you so opposed to political efforts to clean up our air and water? Have you seen how much LA’s air has improved since the 70s as a result of political efforts to clean it?


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> A lady I used to work with in the 80's drove an ancient beast of station wagon.  She had gotten the car and custody of four kids in a divorce settlement.  While helping her with some parking  lot repairs one night after work (changing the thermostat, if I remember correctly) I asked her why she didn't get something newer.  She said that the amount she could get on a trade-in wasn't enough for her to afford a new car big enough for her family.
> 
> The State ARB eventually solved her problem.  First they rented her car from her, allegedly to measure its emissions in a controlled set of driving tests, and loaned her a newer car of similar size while they were doing it.  Eventually they offered her a big sum of money for it which allowed her to get the newer cleaner car she really wanted.  The ARB sent the old one to the crusher.  That was a direct and financially efficient way of reducing air pollution at the source.
> 
> ...


Smokey vehicles - anybody can report it --






						Smoking Vehicle
					

SCAQMD depends on public participation to help reduce visible exhaust from vehicles- report smoking vehicles!



					www.aqmd.gov


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Moore was talking about glyphosate.  Are you?
> 
> And where would you get it?


Yes.  Iʻd get it from my honey nut cheerios, my beer, my oatmeal cookies, my soba noodles, etc


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> What conundrum is that?


Your refusal to stop using all things fossil fueled.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your refusal to stop using all things fossil fueled.


Refusal?  Ignoramus.

We're working on it.  For example, this --






						Use of coal - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
					

How much coal is consumed in the United States and amounts used for electricity generation and by industry for steel/metals production.




					www.eia.gov


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

messy said:


> A huge amount. Look at any footage of LA in the 60s and 70s where you can’t see the mountains ringing the city. Then look from the 90s to today and it’s 10 times clearer. As kids we had several days a year when you were told not to play outdoors and/or it hurt to inhale after a day of outdoor play. No such thing since the 80s.


*The article below from 08/20/2019 proves.....*









						Health Experts: LA's Poor Summer Air Quality Putting Angelenos At Risk
					

It's been 57 days and counting of bad air quality in LA and the elderly, children, and outdoor workers are particularly vulnerable to the health risks it poses, according to experts.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com
				




*Once again Urine IDIOT.





*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> You haven't heard about the hearings this week?  Or are you just ignoring them?


Nice try e....

Hey I saw this today and thought I spotted you right behind the Donkey. That is you, right?


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try e....
> 
> Hey I saw this today and thought I spotted you right behind the Donkey. That is you, right?


Instead of wasting your time looking up videos like 4nos does, you should have watched videos or read transcripts of the testimony.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Refusal?  Ignoramus.
> 
> We're working on it.  For example, this --
> 
> ...


In the mean time you alarmist nutters can stop contributing to the destruction of the earth and the parasites that inhabit it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently your education is deficient in more than just arithmetic.  Here is some homework for you --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing what happens when you stop burning trash in your L.A. Back yard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Instead of wasting your time looking up videos like 4nos does, you should have watched videos or read transcripts of the testimony.


Or read a newspaper. t knows his idiot base. Not only are they misinformed that are proud of it. Suckers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or read a newspaper. t knows his idiot base. Not only are they misinformed that are proud of it. Suckers.


You sound mad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound mad.


Seeing that there really are idiots like you in the world is disturbing. Keep up the good work comrade Putin and his puppet appreciate the help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seeing that there really are idiots like you in the world is disturbing. Keep up the good work comrade Putin and his puppet appreciate the help.


Yes they do


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound mad.


 IDK, but if I had trump and his admin dead to rights I wouldn’t be pitching be pitching such a fit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, but if I had trump and his admin dead to rights I wouldn’t be pitching such a fit.


But that's what nutters do.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fake news
> 
> *Correction*: The original version of this story identified Moore as a paid lobbyist for Monsanto. In a statement published Friday, Monsanto said Moore “is not and never has been a paid lobbyist for Monsanto.”


*Spola drinks a cup of it every morning .....right before he hunts down " Golf Balls.
Keeps the " Weeds " off his " Balls "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

The Earth is heading toward a "global tipping point" if the climate crisis continues on its current path, scientists have warned, as they called for urgent action to avoid "an existential threat to civilization."
The group of researchers, who published a commentary in the journal Nature, say there is growing evidence to suggest that irreversible changes to the Earth's environmental systems are already taking place, and that we are now in a "state of planetary emergency."









						Climate crisis pushing Earth to a 'global tipping point,' researchers say
					

Scientists are calling for urgent international action to avoid "an existential threat to civilization."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Earth is heading toward a "global tipping point" if the climate crisis continues on its current path, scientists have warned, as they called for urgent action to avoid "an existential threat to civilization."
> The group of researchers, who published a commentary in the journal Nature, say there is growing evidence to suggest that irreversible changes to the Earth's environmental systems are already taking place, and that we are now in a "state of planetary emergency."
> 
> 
> ...


plant some trees and get off the fossil fuel teet.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Earth is heading toward a "global tipping point" if the climate crisis continues on its current path, scientists have warned, as they called for urgent action to avoid "an existential threat to civilization."
> The group of researchers, who published a commentary in the journal Nature, say there is growing evidence to suggest that irreversible changes to the Earth's environmental systems are already taking place, and that we are now in a "state of planetary emergency."
> 
> 
> ...


*To post " alarmist " commentary like you have above based on a premise that is absolutely false shows the 
level of UNEDUCATED thinking you contain within that soggy cranium perched upon your pudgy torso.....

Do some research at least, then support or refute the sad premise you rump nuzzle.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *To post " alarmist " commentary like you have above based on a premise that is absolutely false shows the
> level of UNEDUCATED thinking you contain within that soggy cranium perched upon your pudgy torso.....
> 
> Do some research at least, then support or refute the sad premise you rump nuzzle.*


I post the determinations of scientist based on extensive independent research. You post the opinion of people funded by the fossil fuel industry. You should do some research into whose word you should actually believe.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 299595, member: 1707"

I post the determinations of scientist based on extensive independent research. 
*YOU do not comprehend nor understand what YOU post. Had YOU even a modicum *
*of critical thinking skills YOU would be able to see that YOU have fell into the trap of
promoting a false narrative/premise.....I posted a snippet in the Science Thread that
you should at least have questioned had you any ability to comprehend....
I see the LIES.....YOU blindly promote the LIES....Quite sad.*


You post the opinion of people funded by the fossil fuel industry. 
*No low intellect Human...I post the TRUTH.*


You should do some research into whose word you should actually believe.
*I research.....YOU regurgitate......*


/QUOTE

*Do some research Mister.....you are failing in every aspect possible.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I post the determinations of scientist based on extensive independent research. You post the opinion of people funded by the fossil fuel industry. You should do some research into whose word you should actually believe.


clueless


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2019)

https://i1.wp.com/wattsupwiththat.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/angry-greta.jpg?w=700&ssl=1
		

In a Soros-linked Project Syndicate op-ed she likely didn't write, given the sophistication of its fanatical exhortations, she says:

On the next two Fridays, we will again take to the streets: worldwide on November 29, and in Madrid, Santiago, and many other places on December 6 during the UN climate conference. Schoolchildren, young people, and adults all over the world will stand together, demanding that our leaders take action – not because we want them to, but because the science demands it.

That action must be powerful and wide-ranging. After all, the climate crisis is not just about the environment. It is a crisis of human rights, of justice, and of political will. Colonial, racist, and patriarchal systems of oppression have created and fueled it. We need to dismantle them all. Our political leaders can no longer shirk their responsibilities.

...and...

Collective action works; we have proved that. But to change everything, we need everyone. Each and every one of us must participate in the climate resistance movement. We cannot just say we care; we must show it.

Collective action? That's Marxist. That's straight from the playbook of Vladimir Lenin, who always projected that particular 'act now' line, the words of a single-minded fanatic appealing to bored youth, while all along, plotting absolute power for himself, all in the name of "the people." 

James Delingpole at Breitbart News smells the Marxism within and has some excellent analysis of this newly unmasked agenda here.


It's natural to want to dismiss Thunberg as a spoiled brat, but the fanatic drumbeat emanating from her that "nothing has been done" and "we must act now" is the clarion call of a vintage Marxist looking to take over society. 

Someone like this isn't going to be satisfied no matter what is done. And heck, way too much has been done anyway, what with all the oil drilling that's been stopped, and the ridiculous fuel taxes paid in California to subsidize far less efficient sources of fuel favored by the global warmers such as wind and solar power, and the cash that's been made by the green business lobby, which by the way, is also financing Greta with its moneymen looking to make a killing. Nothing has been done? Nothing ever will be done until young Greta is running the world.

It's amazingly creepy stuff, but that is the logical end to her single minded fanaticism which goes well beyond global warming. Global warming in fact is just a tool for what is really a shadowy cabal of leftists who know that open socialism has failed and now cloak their own Marxist agenda is green pieties for a full takeover of society. "Watermelons," as Delingpole titled his book.



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/11/mask_off_greta_thunberg_comes_out_full_marxist.html#ixzz66ldXpKPL 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 299595, member: 1707"
> 
> I post the determinations of scientist based on extensive independent research.
> *YOU do not comprehend nor understand what YOU post. Had YOU even a modicum *
> ...


Lol! You being one of the, "look there's still weather so nothing to see here in regards to the climate" guys, your opinion holds no weight whatsoever. Ha ha! Enjoy that pointed cap pal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! You being one of the, "look there's still weather so nothing to see here in regards to the climate" guys, your opinion holds no weight whatsoever. Ha ha! Enjoy that pointed cap pal!


Baaaaaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://i1.wp.com/wattsupwiththat.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/angry-greta.jpg?w=700&ssl=1
> 
> 
> In a Soros-linked Project Syndicate op-ed she likely didn't write, given the sophistication of its fanatical exhortations, she says:
> ...


Nihilist and hypocrites.  All lip service when it comes to saving the earth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5515d9f9e4b04d5c3198b7bb/t/552d37bbe4b07a7dd69fcdbb/1429026747046/An+Ecomodernist+Manifesto.pdf

Transitioning to a world powered by zero-carbon energy sources will require energy technologies that are power dense and capable of scaling to many tens of terawatts to power a growing human economy.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! You being one of the, "look there's still weather so nothing to see here in regards
> to the climate" guys, your opinion holds no weight whatsoever. Ha ha! Enjoy that pointed cap pal!


*No wonder you failed in school....that's the silliest post in quite some time....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No wonder you failed in school....that's the silliest post in quite some time....*


You always have a tell when I hit the mark.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always have a tell when I hit the mark.


*The above is the response of a Union fed/bred ignoramus....
You do bathe in stupidity don't you....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The above is the response of a Union fed/bred ignoramus....
> You do bathe in stupidity don't you....*


There go again, proving my point.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There go again, proving my point.


*......and your point is deeply supporting my postulation of you.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Explicit efforts to preserve landscapes for their non-utilitarian value are inevitably anthropogenic choices. For this reason, all conservation efforts are fundamentally anthropogenic.  The setting aside of wild nature is no less a human choice, in service of human preferences, than bulldozing it. Humans will save wild places and landscapes by convincing our fellow citizens that these places, and the creatures that occupy them, are worth protecting. People may choose to have some services — like water purification and flood protection — provided for by natural systems, such as forested watersheds, reefs, marshes, and wetlands, even if those natural systems are more expensive than simply building water treatment plants, seawalls, and levees. *There will be no one-size-fits-all solution.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

*We think it is counterproductive for nations like Germany and Japan, and states like California, to shutter nuclear power plants, recarbonize their energy sectors, and recouple their economies to fossil fuels and biomass. *However, such examples underscore clearly that technological choices will not be determined by remote international bodies but rather by national and local institutions and cultures. Too oen, modernization is conflated, both by its defenders and critics, with capitalism, corporate power, and laissez-faire economic policies. We reject such reductions. *What we refer to when we speak of modernization is the long-term evolution of social, economic, political, and technological arrangements in human societies toward vastly improved material well-being, public health, resource productivity, economic integration, shared infrastructure, and personal freedom. Modernization has liberated ever more people from lives of poverty and hard agricultural labor, women from chattel status, children and ethnic minorities from oppression, and societies from capricious and arbitrary governance. Greater resource productivity associated with modern socio-technological systems has allowed human societies to meet human needs with fewer resource inputs and less impact on the environment. More-productive economies are wealthier economies, capable of better meeting human needs while committing more of their economic surplus to non-economic amenities, including better human health, greater human freedom and opportunity, arts, culture, and the conservation of nature.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

*Climate change and other global ecological challenges are not the most important immediate concerns for the majority of the world’s people. Nor should they be. A new coal-fired power station in Bangladesh may bring air pollution and rising carbon dioxide emissions but will also save lives. For millions living without light and forced to burn dung to cook their food, electricity and modern fuels, no matter the source, offer a pathway to a better life, even as they also bring new environmental challenges.* Meaningful climate mitigation is fundamentally a technological challenge. By this we mean that even dramatic limits to per capita global consumption would be insufficient to achieve significant climate mitigation. Absent profound technological change there is no credible path to meaningful climate mitigation


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

*Climate Change/Global Warming is a complete scam/sham being pulled on the *
*occupants of this planet......
*
*It is the BIGGEST LIE every told....! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Climate Change/Global Warming is a complete scam/sham being pulled on the *
> *occupants of this planet......*
> 
> *It is the BIGGEST LIE every told....! *


Your desperation is obvious . . . and the future is inevitable.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your desperation is obvious . . . and the future is inevitable.


*YES I am desperate to convey the TRUTH......*
*You have no urgency because YOU spread LIES.....

YES The TRUTH is inevitable.....and YOU are not in it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *YES I am desperate to convey the TRUTH......*
> *You have no urgency because YOU spread LIES.....
> 
> YES The TRUTH is inevitable.....and YOU are not in it.*


Truth is we will have to convert to renewables, the sooner the better.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth is we will have to convert to renewables, the sooner the better.


*What's that have to do with the FALSE NARRATIVE you continue to push...*
*Oh Please explain in detail the correlation......
At what point do you admit you're deeply ignorant on the subject you so
desperately want/try to discuss on an intellectual level.....
I can do this all day, every day for the rest of your life ......
Now if YOU choose to educate yourself YOU will be in a completely different *
*dimension.....until then you must endure your self inflicted pain.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What's that have to do with the FALSE NARRATIVE you continue to push...*
> *Oh Please explain in detail the correlation......
> At what point do you admit you're deeply ignorant on the subject you so
> desperately want/try to discuss on an intellectual level.....
> ...


Maybe if you weren't always shouting you wouldn't look so desperate, and insane.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth is we will have to convert to renewables, the sooner the better.


Planning on making the earth flat are ya?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth is we will have to convert to renewables, the sooner the better.


Misanthrope


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Planning on making the earth flat are ya?


The difference I see here is that I am happy about just about everything except trump and you are happy about trump and mad about everything else . . . good luck with that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The difference I see here is that I am happy about just about everything except trump and you are happy about trump and mad about everything else . . . good luck with that.


Why would you be happy about anything when youʻre constantly being t-bagged.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The difference I see here is that I am happy about just about everything
> except trump and you are happy about trump and mad about everything else . . . good luck with that.


*If you are so happy about " Everything " else why do you respond so much on this forum....*
*
My estimate is you are 90 % miserable and 10 % satisfactory.....

How can I make that assumption you ask..?

Well....just look at how you post and the LIES you promote.
*
*You are the company you keep.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If you are so happy about " Everything " else why do you respond so much on this forum....*
> 
> *My estimate is you are 90 % miserable and 10 % satisfactory.....
> 
> ...


Irony at it's most distinct, hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony at it's most distinct, hilarious!


*It's distinctly hilarious yet mostly incongruous what you attempt to portray.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If you are so happy about " Everything " else why do you respond so much on this forum....*
> 
> *My estimate is you are 90 % miserable and 10 % satisfactory.....
> 
> ...


Hence his escape to the safe zone in 2016.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2019)

Streamflow gauge on Penasquitos Creek, which is downstream from most of Poway.   The little bump on Dec 2 is a result of the City opening hydrants near the ends of branch lines to flush out the dirty water.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Streamflow gauge on Penasquitos Creek, which is downstream from most of Poway.   The little bump on Dec 2 is a result of the City opening hydrants near the ends of branch lines to flush out the dirty water.
> 
> View attachment 5849


*What's your point....that happens in every city that PROPERLY Manages their 
H2O charged hydrant lines....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Instead of wasting your time looking up videos like 4nos does, you should have watched videos or read transcripts of the testimony.


You're such a quack...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they do


Kaboom!


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS






*


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=568640183889796


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=568640183889796


Fake News


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice little video on CC...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=568640183889796


I wonder how many times the Earth has been ice free. Have looked up the definition pf bipartisan yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2019)

Shouldn't the media report how bad previous climate change predictions have been instead of participating in the indoctrination?
					

For the last 100 years, we have seen climate prediction labels go from global warming, global cooling, global warming, climate change, climate catastrophe, climate emergency, and climate collapse.The goal has been to scare the public and ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shouldn't the media report how bad previous climate change predictions have been instead of participating in the indoctrination?
> 
> 
> For the last 100 years, we have seen climate prediction labels go from global warming, global cooling, global warming, climate change, climate catastrophe, climate emergency, and climate collapse.The goal has been to scare the public and ...
> ...


These guys are all hunkered down in their basements watching the impeachment hearings with their heaters running on full blast...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

Trump Ends Decade With A Bang, Nixing Nearly 100 Enviro Regulations During His First Three Years In Office
					

President Trump has nixed nearly 100 environmental regulations during his first three years in office, effectively rolling back much of Obama's legacy




					dailycaller.com


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2020)

2018 is the second-hottest year in the GISS records --



			https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2020)

espola said:


> 2018 is the second-hottest year in the GISS records --
> 
> 
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


Is that what your leader told you to say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that what your leader told you to say?
> View attachment 6227


You are the one with the supreme leader you trust and believe over all else, but nice try attempting to project your menial and subservient position upon someone else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2020)

9th Circuit Court Of Appeals Deals Brutal Blow To Teens Who Sued Trump Over Climate Change
					

The 9th Circuit Court of Appeals says children do not have standing to sue Trump for not addressing climate change.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2020)

Top Dem Tells DOJ/FBI Not to Turn Over Info GOP Requested In Probe of Alleged Ukrainian Collusion With Dems
					

Sounds like obstruction?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2020)

espola said:


> 2018 is the second-hottest year in the GISS records --
> 
> 
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


Itʻs called summer


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that what your leader told you to say?
> View attachment 6227


Via her Dad


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2020)

Wonder when alarmist will get serious about CO2 and start building Nuclear power plants.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs called summer


I'm sure growing up teachers rarely called on you and when they did it was to get a laugh. So you were conditioned to see being deliberately ignorant as a way to get attention, some attention . . . any attention.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wonder when alarmist will get serious about CO2 and start building Nuclear power plants.


There you go raising your hand again, hilarious.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wonder when alarmist will get serious about CO2 and start building Nuclear power plants.


First, it's "alarmists".

Second, nuclear power plants are inevitable, so we should get the politics out of managing the waste and spent fuel.

Third, educate yourself on what happened at San Onofre Nuclear Generating Station.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2020)

espola said:


> First, it's "alarmists".
> 
> Second, nuclear power plants are inevitable, so we should get the politics out of managing the waste and spent fuel.
> 
> Third, educate yourself on what happened at San Onofre Nuclear Generating Station.


I left the second “s” out because you people arenʻt serious about CO2.  Havenʻt been for your entire life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure growing up teachers rarely called on you and when they did it was to get a laugh. So you were conditioned to see being deliberately ignorant as a way to get attention, some attention . . . any attention.


You try so hard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There you go raising your hand again, hilarious.


Lol!  “Alarmist”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I left the second “s” out because you people arenʻt serious about CO2.  Havenʻt been for your entire life.


Deliberately ignorant and a cry baby, you are a t swallower through and through.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I left the second “s” out because you people arenʻt serious about CO2.  Havenʻt been for your entire life.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


And he's damn proud of it. He and his pals think it's cool to be a fool.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And he's damn proud of it. He and his pals think it's cool to be a fool.


Give him credit -- He's doing the best he can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2020)

Earth's Climate History: What the Doomsayers Don't Want Voters to Know
					

Absent historical context, extreme weather can be overhyped in ways that lead uninformed voters to conclude that acts of God such assevere droughts and floods never happened before humans began using fossil fuels.   In fact, extreme wea...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


Truth be damʻd


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And he's damn proud of it. He and his pals think it's cool to be a fool.


Donʻt flatter yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Give him credit -- He's doing the best he can.


Poser
I


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

Prince Charles Flew 16,000 Miles In Just 11 Days On Three Private Jets And A Helicopter Before Photo Op With Climate Alarmist Greta Thunberg in Switzerland | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Who stole the Indian lands after a President stated it was THEIR
land....

A Democrat President Andrew Jackson...that's who.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> Who stole the Indian lands after a President stated it was THEIR
> land....
> ...


Trump says he admires Jackson and that they are very similar.

. . . and only an ignoramous refers to native Americans as "Indians" anymore, grow up and learn something, expand your horizons.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump says he admires Jackson and that they are very similar.
> 
> . . . and only an ignoramous refers to native Americans as "Indians" anymore, grow up and learn something, expand your horizons.



*They're Indians Jackass......
Take you PC and stick it in Bum Bum....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2020)

NOW, STFU.









						United States Led Entire World In Reducing CO2 Emissions In 2019 | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NOW, STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should read the actual report instead of the lies about it --









						Global CO2 emissions in 2019 – Analysis - IEA
					

Global CO2 emissions in 2019 - Analysis and findings. An article by the International Energy Agency.




					www.iea.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Maybe you should read the actual report instead of the lies about it --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'd rather be lied to, that he has made readily apparent.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He'd rather be lied to, that he has made readily apparent.


*Neither one of you understand that it is YOU TWO and the multiple millions of 
other " Carbon " Sausage gobblers who are being lied to......that is quite apparent !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Neither one of you understand that it is YOU TWO and the multiple millions of
> other " Carbon " Sausage gobblers who are being lied to......that is quite apparent !*


It's a mass science conspiracy against self imposed ignorance, oh my!


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2020)

Hottest January in the GISS records --



			https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2020)

Emissions Accomplished -- Trump Wins on Fracking
					

After three years of apocalyptic wailing and gnashing of environmentalist teeth over President Trump’s decision to withdraw from the job and economy killing Paris Climate Accord, it is ironic that the one country that faces the brunt of critici...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

JP Morgan economists warn climate crisis is threat to human race
					

Leaked report for world’s major fossil fuel financier says Earth is on unsustainable trajectory




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> JP Morgan economists warn climate crisis is threat to human race
> 
> 
> Leaked report for world’s major fossil fuel financier says Earth is on unsustainable trajectory
> ...


----------



## Torros (Mar 26, 2020)

The winds in the Artic have been what?

Waiting for the Sun to do what in the Artic?




From The Weather Channel  https://weather.com/news/climate/video/possible-record-breaking-hole-in-the-ozone?pl=pl-the-latest


----------



## Torros (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> JP Morgan economists warn climate crisis is threat to human race
> 
> 
> Leaked report for world’s major fossil fuel financier says Earth is on unsustainable trajectory
> ...


The "Guardian" is your source? Here is what the "Guardian" claims:

News, sport and opinion from the Guardian's US edition | The Guardian
Latest US news, world news, sports, business, opinion, analysis and reviews from the Guardian, the world's leading liberal voice.

LMAO!


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> The "Guardian" is your source? Here is what the "Guardian" claims:
> 
> News, sport and opinion from the Guardian's US edition | The Guardian
> Latest US news, world news, sports, business, opinion, analysis and reviews from the Guardian, the world's leading liberal voice.
> ...


Actually, reading not much more than the headline discloses that it is JP Morgan that is the source.


----------



## Torros (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Actually, reading not much more than the headline discloses that it is JP Morgan that is the source.


Nothing to add, again. 

Please continue. Better yet, don't.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> Nothing to add, again.
> 
> Please continue. Better yet, don't.


Your nonsense doesn't require much rebuttal.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> The winds in the Artic have been what?
> 
> Waiting for the Sun to do what in the Artic?
> 
> ...


What's your point?


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Actually, reading not much more than the headline discloses that it is JP Morgan that is the source.


I think the reason Trump does so well with the idiots is that people like Torros don't know what JP Morgan is, i.e. a huge and venerable and VERY CONSERVATIVE financial establishment.


----------



## Torros (Mar 26, 2020)

messy said:


> I think the reason Trump does so well with the idiots is that people like Torros don't know what JP Morgan is, i.e. a huge and venerable and VERY CONSERVATIVE financial establishment.


Shure thing Nancy. You guys crack me up. Never any substance, but that's par for the course.


----------



## Torros (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> What's your point?


Well for starters, that you didn't read the article.


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> Shure thing Nancy. You guys crack me up. Never any substance, but that's par for the course.


Here's substance for you. Understand this. Donald Trump is the president of Dumbfuckistan and he's always known it. That's why he said "I could shoot somebody on Fifth Avenue and I wouldn't lose any voters." Ya see? He knew that he had taken the toxic, hateful energy of all you idiots and it was more powerful than any law or reasonableness. That's why he said it. And every day when some idiot like you opens your stupid yap to criticize media reporting about what a significant conservative institution says about the planet, he knows how right he is.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> Well for starters, that you didn't read the article.


I did.  I already knew that there is a polar vortex around the North Pole every winter.  It was interesting to read that this year's vortex is unusually strong and persistent.

So what is the point of your posting it?


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> Well for starters, that you didn't read the article.


Some more reading for you --



			https://pdxscholar.library.pdx.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=5936&context=open_access_etds


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Some more reading for you --
> 
> 
> 
> https://pdxscholar.library.pdx.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=5936&context=open_access_etds


Funny, you think they can read or would if they could or even more comprehend, hilarious!


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, you think they can read or would if they could or even more comprehend, hilarious!


There are some colored pictures near the end.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

*SOCAL + WARM WEATHER = YOU CANNOT KEEP SOCAL INSIDE BASED ON FALSE NUMBERS MR GARCETTI *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2020)

This fucking guy needs to be locked up.








						Pope Francis Says Coronavirus Could Be ‘Nature’s Response’ To Environmental Destruction | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS.....!!!







Tell me that woman does not look down right " vexatious "....
What a disgusting interview...





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

An Earth Day reckoning? Greenies panicking over the discrediting of computer models predicting disaster
					

We have learned the hard way that the scientists who produce mathematical models predicting disaster are not to be granted the presumption of infallibility.  Nor are their demands that we impoverish ourselves in order to avert a disaster a ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

OPINION
*The Real Climate Science Deniers*
Paul Driessen| May 16, 2020 12:01 AM
_The opinions expressed by columnists are their own and do not necessarily represent the views of Townhall.com._






_Source: Karl Petersen/Ritzau Scanpix via AP_
Fifty years ago, I helped organize Earth Day #1 programs on my college campus, calling attention to serious pollution problems that afflicted much of the USA. Over the ensuing decades, laws, regulations, and changed attitudes, practices and technologies reduced most of that pollution, often dramatically.


I didn’t buy into the 1970 end-is-nigh, doom-and-gloom, billions-will-die hysteria that Ron Stein and Ron Bailey summarize, including the manmade global _cooling_ crisis. I don’t buy it today, either – certainly not this year’s Earth Day focus on the alleged manmade global _warming_ crisis, also blamed on emissions of carbon dioxide, the same gas that humans and animals exhale, and plants use to grow. We’re told the crisis is unprecedented, and poses existential threats to humanity and planet. What nonsense.
But what I find fascinating in all this is the steadfast, often nasty determination of scientists, politicians and interest groups promoting alarmist themes – and profiting immensely from them – to reject and deny any science, history and evidence that undermines their claim that nothing like this ever happened before.
The “highest ever” temperatures are a mere few tenths or even hundredths of a degree above previous records set many decades ago. The United States recently enjoyed a record 12-year respite from Category 3-5 hurricanes, ended finally by Harvey and Irma in 2017. Violent tornadoes were far fewer during the last 35 years than during the 35 years before that, and the complete absence of violent twisters in 2018 was unprecedented in US history. Modern day floods and droughts were certainly no worse than past floodsor the multi-decade droughts that devastated Anasazi, Mayan and other civilizations.
However, alarmists insist, Earth’s climate and weather were stable and unchanging until humans began using coal, oil and natural gas. We must eradicate fossil fuels now, they say, regardless of what biofuel, battery, wind and solar replacements (and mining for raw materials to manufacture them) might have on wildlife, scenery, environmental values or human rights. Their disconnect from reality is astounding. 

Equally fascinating is the notion that melting glaciers are something new. It amounts to asserting that everything was just peachy until American, European and Greenland glaciers started melting a few decades ago, threatening us with catastrophic sea level rise. It amounts to claiming the glacial epochs never happened; their mile-high ice sheets never blanketed a third of the Northern Hemisphere, multiple times, with warm periods in between; and seas haven’t risen some 400 feet since the Pleistocene ice age.
It amounts to claiming the Roman and Medieval Warm Periods never happened, and weren’t followed by the Little Ice Age, when priests performed exorcisms, asking God to keep glaciers from inundating villages in the Alps of Europe. It’s as though we couldn’t possibly be finding what we are finding today.
In the latest example, government and university researchers recently found numerous Viking-era artifacts along a Norwegian mountain pass that had been heavily traveled for at least 700 years, but then was buried beneath the ice and lost to history for 1,000 years. Locals used the rough 2,200-foot-long pass to travel between summer and winter lodgings, while long-distance trekkers used it as a trade route.
Within the treasure trove were tunics, mittens, horse shoes and bits, remnants of sleds used to haul food and gear over winter snow, a small shelter, and even the remains of a dog with a collar and leash. They all came to light because the glacial ice is again receding, as Earth continues its post Little Ice Age warming.

Alarmists insist the warming is due to fossil fuels, and deny that it is just part of natural climate cycles. And much more evidence of past warming and cooling periods has also come to light in recent years.
In 1991, German hikers found the incredible mummified and heavily tattooed remains of “Oetzi the Ice Man” sticking out of the ice in the Oetzal Alps near the Italian-Austrian border, at an altitude of some 10,000 feet. A partial longbow, bearskin hat and other artifacts were found nearby. He had died about 5,300 years ago from an arrow wound and had the blood of four different people on his clothes and weapons. He is further evidence of human habitation in these alpine areas during past warm periods.
Tourists and archeological teams have also discovered parts of shoes, leather clothing, fragments of a wooden bowl and numerous other items from 3000 to 4500 BC (BCE) that have emerged from the alpine ice. They are among the oldest objects ever found in the Alps. A Bronze Age pin, Roman coins and early Medieval artifacts have also been found. They show how these mountain passes and trails, impassible during cold, more glaciated periods, served as vital trade routes in periodic warmer centuries.
Norwegian ice fields show shrinkage and growth patterns similar to those of the alpine glaciers, says Norwegian glacial scientist Atle Nesje. The archaeological findings “seem to fit quite nicely with our glacier reconstructions,” he adds, which helps us understand past, present and future climate changes.


----------



## espola (May 18, 2020)

April numbers are in --

2016   117  138  136  112   96   82   85  101   91   88   91   86    102 104    124  115   89   90  2016
2017   102  114  116   94   90   72   82   87   79   90   89   95     92  92    101  100   81   86  2017
2018    82   85   90   90   83   79   83   77   80  101   83   92     85  86     87   88   80   88  2018
2019    93   95  118  102   86   92   94   94   92  102  100  110     98  97     94  102   93   98  2019
2020   117  124  119  116 **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****   **** ***    117 **** **** ****  2020
Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year



			https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2020)

espola said:


> April numbers are in --
> 
> 2016   117  138  136  112   96   82   85  101   91   88   91   86    102 104    124  115   89   90  2016
> 2017   102  114  116   94   90   72   82   87   79   90   89   95     92  92    101  100   81   86  2017
> ...


All this say's is that the earth is at, or near the top of a warming cycle.
Check the long term data.


----------



## espola (May 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All this say's is that the earth is at, or near the top of a warming cycle.
> Check the long term data.


What long-term data set do you have in mind?


----------



## tenacious (May 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All this say's is that the earth is at, or near the top of a warming cycle.
> Check the long term data.


Yes it's def going up, but "near the top"?  I don't see where the data implies that.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All this say's is that the earth is at, or near the top of a warming cycle.
> Check the long term data.


What long-term data set did you have in mind?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yes it's def going up, but "near the top"?  I don't see where the data implies that.


  Look ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------You are here-------------v


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------You are here-------------v
> 
> View attachment 7263


Where did you copy that from?


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------You are here-------------v
> 
> View attachment 7263


One of the lines is listed as ICASP 2 Greenland.  More on that here -- 









						Factcheck: What Greenland ice cores say about past and present climate change
					

A misleading graph purporting to show that past changes in Greenland’s temperatures dwarf modern climate change has been circling the internet since at least 2010.




					www.carbonbrief.org


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2020)

espola said:


> One of the lines is listed as ICASP 2 Greenland.  More on that here --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a waste of time.
Leave me out of your miserable little world.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a waste of time.
> Leave me out of your miserable little world.


Where did you copy your chart from?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a waste of time.
> Leave me out of your miserable little world.


Seems to be your new catch phrase when confronted with your own shortcomings.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------You are here-------------v
> 
> View attachment 7263


So... per your chart, it looks like a little over 100 years ago the average temp was some 3 or 4 degree warmer then last years average temp?
I've got to tell you bud, that sounds so implausible to me that I'm having trouble working up the effort to look.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Where did you copy your chart from?



*Where did YOU get " your " data from....this...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Had to go way down to get this thread, I guess the climate change hoax isn’t that important. 
I guess Manhattan being under water is ok, at least that will put out the fires and hopefully drown the looters who can’t swim., especially that ratchet mayor.
Losers.








						COVID and Climate Models Will Not Save Us
					

We are possibly witnessing the most destructive scientific fraud in the history of man via the COVID-19 pandemic while shutting down the U.S. economy.  Hysteria is destroying people's lives.  This level of




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Had to go way down to get this thread, I guess the climate change hoax isn’t that important.
> I guess Manhattan being under water is ok, at least that will put out the fires and hopefully drown the looters who can’t swim., especially that ratchet mayor.
> Losers.
> 
> ...


Great piece, thanks.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great piece, thanks.


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

__





						Global Monitoring Laboratory - Carbon Cycle Greenhouse Gases
					

The Global Monitoring Laboratory conducts research on greenhouse gas and carbon cycle feedbacks, changes in clouds, aerosols, and surface radiation, and recovery of stratospheric ozone.



					www.esrl.noaa.gov


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2020)

Most people are more likely to wind up six feet under because of almost anything else under the sun other than COVID-19.

The CDC just came out with a report that should be earth-shattering to the narrative of the political class, yet it will go into the thick pile of vital data and information about the virus that is not getting out to the public. For the first time, the CDC has attempted to offer a real estimate of the overall death rate for COVID-19, and under its most likely scenario, the number is 0.26%. Officials estimate a 0.4% fatality rate among those who are symptomatic and project a 35% rate of asymptomatic cases among those infected, which drops the overall infection fatality rate (IFR) to just 0.26% — almost exactly where Stanford researchers pegged ita month ago.

Until now, we have been ridiculed for thinking the death rate was that low, as opposed to the 3.4% estimate of the World Health Organization, which helped drive the panic and the lockdowns. Now the CDC is agreeing to the lower rate in plain ink.

Plus, ultimately we might find out that the IFR is even lower because numerous studies and hard counts of confined populations have shown a much higher percentage of asymptomatic cases. Simply adjusting for a 50% asymptomatic rate would drop their fatality rate to 0.2% – exactly the rate of fatality Dr. John Ionnidis of Stanford University projected.









						Does This CDC Study Deliver the Knockout Blow in the COVID Lockdown Debate?
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You know suckers best Magoo..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Most people are more likely to wind up six feet under because of almost anything else under the sun other than COVID-19.
> 
> The CDC just came out with a report that should be earth-shattering to the narrative of the political class, yet it will go into the thick pile of vital data and information about the virus that is not getting out to the public. For the first time, the CDC has attempted to offer a real estimate of the overall death rate for COVID-19, and under its most likely scenario, the number is 0.26%. Officials estimate a 0.4% fatality rate among those who are symptomatic and project a 35% rate of asymptomatic cases among those infected, which drops the overall infection fatality rate (IFR) to just 0.26% — almost exactly where Stanford researchers pegged ita month ago.
> 
> ...


Science.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

This is not a parody (I think)









						People of Colour Experience Climate Grief More Deeply Than White People
					

We are not only disproportionately affected by the climate crisis, but we carry a pain that comes from a long history of racial terror.




					t.co


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great piece, thanks.


That’s what friends are for.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is not a parody (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racist. "(I think)"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s what friends are for.


If you two buffoons could stay current you would know the protesting continues and the looting is being abated by those protestors. But again you choose ignorance.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you two buffoons could stay current you would know the protesting continues and the looting is being abated by those protestors. But again you choose ignorance.



*Mind posting verifiable reports including videos that document your " Bold " statement.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Radical Protests Shut Down Science, Nature for a Day
This photo taken on September 2, 2019 shows a laboratory technician checking samples with a microscope at the Chinese company Sinogene, a pet cloning outfit which has cloned more than 40 pet dogs since 2017, in Beijing. - To clone a dog costs a hefty 380,000 yuan (53,000 USD) and …STR/AFP via Getty Images
NEIL MUNRO10 Jun 2020139
9:00
Radical activists persuaded top science journals to stop work on June 10 and to validate their claims of “white supremacy” throughout the American science sector.

The willingness of top scientists to submit to the radicals’ half-disguised political goals is a dangerous failure, said Bret Weinstein, a biologist and a champion for free speech. In a June 10 broadcast on YouTube, he argued thas the radicals will use the one-day June 10 concession to demand more damaging concessions from science, he said, adding:



If you think you’re helping black people by “Shutting Down STEM!,” you have not understood what’s going on. Science is the key to avoiding bias. It is the key to escaping oppression. It is the key to discovering what it is about our system that is systematically biased, and to eliminate it. So you are doing black people no favor by challenging that mechanism.

Scientists should reject the political pressure, he said: 

The question is, do you have the intelligence to see where we are? And do you have the fortitude to stand up to this nonsense and say, “No, I won’t be a party to it.” And if you do, then, welcome.

Weinstein’s response came after a small group of black academics and scientists used the emotional wave caused by the police death of George Floyd to demand that science be reorganized to help black Americans in science. The group pushed the hashtag #ShutDownSTEM.
One of the manifestos demanded that the goal of “justice” be prioritized above scientists’ discovery of objective reality:


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = WARM SH#T*


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

Hottest May in the records --



			https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

*BLACK LIVES MATTER IS FUNNELING CASH INTO JOE BIDEN'S CAMPAIGN....*
*
NOW THAT IS A " HOT TOPPIK "......
*
*YOUR " WHITE GUILT " IS A " HOT TOPPIK ".........

COULD JOE BIDEN USE SOME " TOPPIK "........







Seems the DEMOCRATS could use some of that shit....A LOT OF THAT SHIT !*


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

What if Carbon Left Your Tailpipe as Solid Chunks?
					

Together, all the cars on Earth would leave quite the pile of carbon behind—every day.



					www.pbs.org


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> What if Carbon Left Your Tailpipe as Solid Chunks?
> 
> 
> Together, all the cars on Earth would leave quite the pile of carbon behind—every day.
> ...


*A whole industry would open up to " Harvest " solid chunks of carbon from*
*Spola Ebola's poorly maintained Toyota Pick up truck....

Graphite = Carbon Solids









						Turning graphite into diamond
					

(Phys.org) —A research team led by SLAC scientists has uncovered a potential new route to produce thin diamond films for a variety of industrial applications, from cutting tools to electronic devices to electrochemical sensors.




					phys.org
				



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A whole industry would open up to " Harvest " solid chunks of carbon from*
> *Spola Ebola's poorly maintained Toyota Pick up truck....
> 
> Graphite = Carbon Solids
> ...


"Its a big old frozen dookie and you ate off of it Joe Dirt!"


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Its a big old frozen dookie and you ate off of it Joe Dirt!"


*You do operate on a low synaptic level, if you could just peak a little longer*
*you would see the TRUTH....But alas you appear to succumb to the 
valleys and reside there for long enough duration's that the Droogs 
influence your base level rational....maybe loosen up the cup for awhile...*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Hottest May in the records --
> 
> 
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


Man its been a long time since stopped by this site.  Sir (or so I believe) I applaud your persistence.  Best wishes.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m just glad Trump is gone soon, so we can return to addressing climate change.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m just glad Trump is gone soon, so we can return to addressing climate change.


Corona has been addressing climate change all year.  Trump wouldn't have to be gone if you people didn't nominate such a shitty candidate.  And now that Joe is tee'd up we know that there is no chance that he selects a white VP.  #scarfgate


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Corona has been addressing climate change all year.  Trump wouldn't have to be gone if you people didn't nominate such a shitty candidate.  And now that Joe is tee'd up we know that there is no chance that he selects a white VP.  #scarfgate


If Joe gets elected, he will be the one who insures a woman, his VP, will become POTUS.
Dementia will also play a large roll in that process.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If Joe gets elected, he will be the one who insures a woman, his VP, will become POTUS.
> Dementia will also play a large roll in that process.


Does dementia play a role in your spelling, dummy?


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Does dementia play a role in your spelling, dummy?


Or rôle, even.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Hottest May in the records --
> 
> 
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


How did that happen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> What if Carbon Left Your Tailpipe as Solid Chunks?
> 
> 
> Together, all the cars on Earth would leave quite the pile of carbon behind—every day.
> ...


What if it went in to your gas tank as solid chunks?


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did that happen?







__





						Earth's CO2 Home Page
					

CO2.Earth connects the general public with the latest data and information for stabilizing earth's atmosphere, climate and living environments.




					www.co2.earth


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Corona has been addressing climate change all year.  Trump wouldn't have to be gone if you people didn't nominate such a shitty candidate.  And now that Joe is tee'd up we know that there is no chance that he selects a white VP.  #scarfgate


Trump won the republican nomination over many more than one candidate. What is with you people? And you people overwhelmingly support him.
Fortunately, the swing voters are leaving ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump won the republican nomination over many more than one candidate. What is with you people? And you people overwhelmingly support him.
> Fortunately, the swing voters are leaving ...


You mean because Joe is a lot sharper than Hillary?  I think you might be right about how dumb people are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad.  I was hoping that an empty I405 would lower ppm and thus temps since mid March.  So much for AGW.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too bad.  I was hoping that an empty I405 would lower ppm and thus temps since mid March.  So much for AGW.


Why would you hope that?


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m just glad Trump is gone soon, so we can return to addressing climate change.



*He's not going anywhere....but you can move at will.*
*
Better yet ....take Creepy Dementia Hair Sniffing Finger Stuffing Joe with you.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Why would you hope that?


*You don't even know what he stated......that's a crafty LIE for Spola Ebola.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/juliorosas/2020/06/24/dc-protesters-burn-american-flags-and-continue-to-taunt-police-near-the-white-house-n2571244?utm_source=thdailypm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl_pm&newsletterad=&bcid=ebc2953c0f1d70183eb4cde3abf8774e&recip=19539957

Climate taking a back seat once again.  Fire it up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Why would you hope that?


It might have made a better case for AGW.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Does dementia play a role in your spelling, dummy?


Spelling? That's all you got? That's your retort?
Pathetic.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Spelling? That's all you got? That's your retort?
> Pathetic.


Make a dementia crack about the next president while using the term “roll” for “role” pretty much asked for it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Make a dementia crack about the next president while using the term “roll” for “role” pretty much asked for it.



*That " Wart " itching in the Southwest Climate/Weather yet " Messy " Financial....*
*And stop trying to carry water for that " Dementia " laden filthy *
*perverted criminal Democrat Presidential Candidate.... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Make a dementia crack about the next president while using the term “roll” for “role” pretty much asked for it.


Or a dementia crack right back.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or a dementia crack right back.



*" JOE " has cracked...and your whole Party is falling apart....!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" JOE " has cracked...and your whole Party is falling apart....!*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Joe will bring America back where it wants to be, being America!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

A Winning Trifecta for Climate Science and Rationality
					

First there was Michael Moore’s Planet of the Humans, then came Bjorn Lomborg’s False Alarm, and now Michael Schellenberger’s Apocalypse Never.  All three authors sound the common theme that the  hyper-green environmental ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Moore also documented that renewables require large amounts of rare earths, cement, and fossil fuel energy in their production.  They are both notoriously inefficient in land use, and impose destruction of large areas of native habitats.  Further environmental destruction is due to the fact that the best wind or solar location is often remote from the most needed consumer base, thereby requiring the construction  of massive electric transmission lines.  “Factories claiming to have gone ‘beyond coal’ again and again turn out to be relying on natural gas.”


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump won the republican nomination over many more than one candidate. What is with you people? And you people overwhelmingly support him.
> Fortunately, the swing voters are leaving ...


I saw a poll that had Biden up 20% with the centrist/Independents.  That is bad news for t.  I did look a little closer at the poll and it had a red flags for me personally.

Red flag one- NY Tomes Poll
Red Flag two- Registered voters only

I don;t trust that poll.  I will say t looks tired and maybe has had enough of the last 3 and half years.  He get's his feelings hurt and doen;t think people love him like they used to. M essy, you guys are knocking the crap out of him and if wins somehow, it will be a bigger upset then 2016.  I will also say I ddi my own little poll with registered dems in OC.  None of them are happy with either candidate.  None of them will share who they will vote for.  If you lean left and think you might go for t, then you will not share that for obvious reasons.  You might get fired for even thinking that.  This is serious politics folks.....


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Moore also documented that renewables require large amounts of rare earths, cement, and fossil fuel energy in their production.  They are both notoriously inefficient in land use, and impose destruction of large areas of native habitats.  Further environmental destruction is due to the fact that the best wind or solar location is often remote from the most needed consumer base, thereby requiring the construction  of massive electric transmission lines.  “Factories claiming to have gone ‘beyond coal’ again and again turn out to be relying on natural gas.”


You Stupid People are unfathomable. It’s like every day is Opposite Day. 
The energy companies and Christian Right really have you dummies snowed.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I saw a poll that had Biden up 20% with the centrist/Independents.  That is bad news for t.  I did look a little closer at the poll and it had a red flags for me personally.
> 
> Red flag one- NY Tomes Poll
> Red Flag two- Registered voters only
> ...


Never an upset for an incumbent to win.
Seems like Trump isn’t trying, though.
Nobody can campaign on a platform solely devoted to racism and denial of an existing pandemic and really think he has a chance.
Not enough idiots like Iz and Ricky and Outlaw and T must know that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Never an upset for an incumbent to win.
> Seems like Trump isn’t trying, though.
> Nobody can campaign on a platform solely devoted to racism and denial of an existing pandemic and really think he has a chance.
> Not enough idiots like Iz and Ricky and Outlaw and T must know that.


Let's be fair to t and his followers.  He does very well in the rally setting and I think Joe and his side already knew that.  If you saw the news before Corona, EVERYONE was saying t was a lock and the economy was on fire bro.  Then all this happen.  Now the economy sucks, theirs depression and suicide, jobs lost and division and factions everywhere.  Malice unchecked is not good for any of the weak among us. This is not fun for the kids and I know you said you were having so much fun.  That was sick dude.  Can you at least take that back and admit that this is not fun but very dangerous because some side has to win and they will do whatever they have to do to win.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let's be fair to t and his followers.  He does very well in the rally setting and I think Joe and his side already knew that.  If you saw the news before Corona, EVERYONE was saying t was a lock and the economy was on fire bro.  Then all this happen.  Now the economy sucks, theirs depression and suicide, jobs lost and division and factions everywhere.  Malice unchecked is not good for any of the weak among us. This is not fun for the kids and I know you said you were having so much fun.  That was sick dude.  Can you at least take that back and admit that this is not fun but very dangerous because some side has to win and they will do whatever they have to do to win.


Nice try.
Completely wrong. 
Only one side does whatever they have to do.
You forget that only one candidate last time said “it’s rigged” and when asked if he would respect the outcome he wouldn’t answer.
And don’t forget this.









						Brooks Brothers riot - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Nice try.
> Completely wrong.
> *Only one side does whatever they have to do.*
> You forget that only one candidate last time said “it’s rigged” and when asked if he would respect the outcome he wouldn’t answer.
> ...


How can I take you serious now Messy.  I was giving a chance to be intellectually honest and you failed the easiest test on earth.  I see how stuck you are on this one side only is is wrong and I think both sides think their right.   So when one gets a divorce, only one side is to blame?  That's what folks like you tell kids I bet.  "It's your mother's fault.  if she would have done this and that and didn;t spend this on that and besides all that, she never, ever had time for this or that with in the room.  So go talk to your mother and stop complaining why life is so hard."  Messy, when two fight, no one is right and right now, the kids are getting hammered and that is not good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You Stupid People are unfathomable. It’s like every day is Opposite Day.
> The energy companies and Christian Right really have you dummies snowed.


How about some avocados on some toasted pumpernickle with havarti cheese and tomatos?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I saw a poll that had Biden up 20% with the centrist/Independents.  That is bad news for t.  I did look a little closer at the poll and it had a red flags for me personally.
> 
> Red flag one- NY Tomes Poll
> Red Flag two- Registered voters only
> ...


T is out-democratting the democrats and they can’t stand it.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let's be fair to t and his followers.  He does very well in the rally setting and I think Joe and his side already knew that.  If you saw the news before Corona, EVERYONE was saying t was a lock and the economy was on fire bro.  Then all this happen.  Now the economy sucks, theirs depression and suicide, jobs lost and division and factions everywhere.  Malice unchecked is not good for any of the weak among us. This is not fun for the kids and I know you said you were having so much fun.  That was sick dude.  Can you at least take that back and admit that this is not fun but very dangerous because some side has to win and they will do whatever they have to do to win.


What did Trump say when this thing was heating up, instead of preparing and warning us? “It’s 15 people, going to zero.” And he said this yesterday. “We’ve done an incredible, historic job.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Never an upset for an incumbent to win.
> Seems like Trump isn’t trying, though.
> Nobody can campaign on a platform solely devoted to racism and denial of an existing pandemic and really think he has a chance.
> Not enough idiots like Iz and Ricky and Outlaw and T must know that.


You try so hard.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You try so hard.


I think you used that line on somebody else yesterday, didn’t you, son?


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about some avocados on some toasted pumpernickle with havarti cheese and tomatos?


I think you spell both pumpernickel and tomatoes as a good representative of your people, for sure.
I assume that was supposed to be a dig at how much richer I am than you. Sorry, son... there are many differences not based on race.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you used that line on somebody else yesterday, didn’t you, son?


Yes.  It’s your brother, Huspola’s favorite line.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you spell both pumpernickel and tomatoes as a good representative of your people, for sure.


hanapaa!! You spolas are predictable.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

To my awesome teacher who told me she loved my stories I wrote on paper as a 6th grader. "Keep writing" she said, "and I will let the errors slide." She taught with Mercy   Only teacher who got me and I thank her all the time and can;t wait to talk with her in the new life when I see her again. She became a Franciscan Priest after dealing with me in 6th grade....lol!!!  RIP Mother Mudge!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/153657598048710/posts/3113717245376049


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank You Mother Mudge.  Taught with Mercy!!!!

Barbara Duffield Covington was born Sept. 27, 1930, in her parent’s cottage on Cypress Avenue in Laguna Beach, Calif. She was raised in South Pasadena and was a two-time Rose Parade princess on the South Pasadena float. She earned a bachelor of arts at Occidental College and married her high school sweetheart, John Mudge. They moved to Laguna in 1963 to raise their three children. She was a dedicated, revered, beloved, and award-winning teacher in the *Laguna Beach Unified School District (at the now closed Aliso Elementary and Thurston Middle School) until she retired from teaching in 1980. *((I was class of 1978. She told my mom that God had something special in store for me.  My mom said that's why she adopted me.  A voice told her tell my biological mother not to abort me but to keep me because of a dream she had.  My birth mother listened to my adopted mother and low and behold, I made it on planet earth.  My adopted mom let her stay and have the baby, which was me  She stayed and gave me away))

Heeding a longtime call to the priesthood, she entered seminary at Bloy House, the Episcopal Theological School at Claremont, and received a masters of divinity. She spent a year at Church Divinity School of the Pacific in Berkeley, after which she was ordained to the priesthood in 1983 by Bishop George W. Barrett in the Diocese of Los Angeles. She was the first woman in Orange County to be ordained in the Episcopal Church, blazing a path for other women to follow.  She was called to be vicar at St. Francis in Simi Valley (1984-1995), chaired the Simi Valley Interfaith Coalition for the Homeless and Needy, and was president of the Southern California Ecumenical Council from 1994 to 1995. She was named an honorary canon of the Cathedral Center of St. Paul (Los Angeles) in 1993.

I stuttered so bad at this age too and she let me skip the oral part and write it instead. Thank you so much for teaching me with Mercy Mrs Mudge the teacher.  The best heart a kid could use when he's 12.  The other handicap I had was ADD.  I couldn't sit still for long periods of time.  She gave me two extra recesses and that calmed me down.  The fields were right next to her window and she helped so much.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> hanapaa!! You spolas are predictable.


When spelling is all they got...they ain't got shit...


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe will bring America back where it wants to be, being America!


*A. You are LYING to yourself...Which is very SICK.....*
*or
B. You are Criminally associated with the corrupt Democrat Party that is tearing AMERICA apart....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/153657598048710/posts/3113717245376049


Pretty good bet the lefties in here won't be watching this....
Better bet the lefties won't find any agreement with what is being discussed....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> When spelling is all they got...they ain't got shit...


It's fun to draw out their attention to details.  It reminds them of their spelling bee days.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pretty good bet the lefties in here won't be watching this....
> Better bet the lefties won't find any agreement with what is being discussed....


It's like kryptonite to their ego.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Thank You Mother Mudge.  Taught with Mercy!!!!
> 
> Barbara Duffield Covington was born Sept. 27, 1930, in her parent’s cottage on Cypress Avenue in Laguna Beach, Calif. She was raised in South Pasadena and was a two-time Rose Parade princess on the South Pasadena float. She earned a bachelor of arts at Occidental College and married her high school sweetheart, John Mudge. They moved to Laguna in 1963 to raise their three children. She was a dedicated, revered, beloved, and award-winning teacher in the *Laguna Beach Unified School District (at the now closed Aliso Elementary and Thurston Middle School) until she retired from teaching in 1980. *((I was class of 1978. She told my mom that God had something special in store for me.  My mom said that's why she adopted me.  A voice told her tell my biological mother not to abort me but to keep me because of a dream she had.  My birth mother listened to my adopted mother and low and behold, I made it on planet earth.  My adopted mom let her stay and have the baby, which was me  She stayed and gave me away))
> 
> ...


*Your " Birth " mother*
*Your " Real " mother
Your " Teacher " posted above
are three individuals that molded your life ( Credit has to be given to the " Birth " mother *
*for her action of choosing LIFE ! ) That's HUGE !


You do realize DEMOCRATS push/pushed abortion/planned parenthood and sold/sell the 
fetal tissue of aborted infants for a sizable profit.......

Helping low income areas choose the correct direction in life is a plus, whether
Planned Parenthood started off with that intention is debatable, but the current 
" Business Plan " of PP is NOT what I would call conducive to promoting solid
family units in low income areas. Promoting abortion as a FIRST alternative 
is NOT a good idea. And that is where Planned Parenthhod has ended up. They
can argue the alternative till Hell Freezes over, but the REAL data exposes
what is actually happening in low income areas.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's fun to draw out their attention to details.  It reminds them of their spelling bee days.


I guess I have some issues toward the Elites in my deepest of my soul.  I dealt with a few who made fun of me in grade school.  I now know why.  They were mostly non athletes and they got picked last during sports on the fields at lunch.  When spelling bee came and I couldnt talk to spell the word, I always lost that stupid indoor class game.  Fast forward, the same Elites got kids now and they remember the feeling of being picked last so this time around they found ways to pay so their kids could play soccer and not get picked last.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I guess I have some issues toward the Elites in my deepest of my soul.  I dealt with a few who made fun of me in grade school.  I now know why.  They were mostly non athletes and they got picked last during sports on the fields at lunch.  When spelling bee came and I couldnt talk to spell the word, I always lost that stupid indoor class game.  Fast forward, the same Elites got kids now and they remember the feeling of being picked last so this time around they found ways to pay so their kids could play soccer and not get picked last.



*Good Grief..................





*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Good Grief..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has deep pains from childhood.  Look it up sir.  Childhood learning trauma and influence from our environment shapes us for who we become.  Good grief?  Most of us have no idea what's really going on and you dont either.  I can tell you there is nothing you can do Mr No.  Keep trying and fighting the good fight for your cause.  It will all be better someday and it wont be like anything you think it will look like.  Learn, "teach with Mercy" and it will go very well for you.  Teach with Hate and it will go horrible for you and you and everyone else will be kicking themselves for trying to jump the line and have their reward now on earth.  Anyway, I'll share more about the real Jesus tomorrow and how He has been unfairly betrayed by so many.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's fun to draw out their attention to details.  It reminds them of their spelling bee days.


Messy’s gonna have a field day with Biden.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Everyone has deep pains from childhood.  Look it up sir.  Childhood learning trauma and influence from our environment shapes us for who we become.  Good grief?  Most of us have no idea what's really going on and you dont either.  I can tell you there is nothing you can do Mr No.  Keep trying and fighting the good fight for your cause.  It will all be better someday and it wont be like anything you think it will look like.  Learn, "teach with Mercy" and it will go very well for you.  Teach with Hate and it will go horrible for you and you and everyone else will be kicking themselves for trying to jump the line and have their reward now on earth.  Anyway, I'll share more about the real Jesus tomorrow and how He has been unfairly betrayed by so many.


Believe me, nono knows childhood pain and trauma, he is it's poster boy.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Believe me, nono knows childhood pain and trauma, he is it's poster boy.


Yes Husky Dude, I believe you about Nono.  What about you?


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pretty good bet the lefties in here won't be watching this....
> Better bet the lefties won't find any agreement with what is being discussed....


What’s a good bet? That Morgan Freeman and Lil Wayne (and is that Anthony Mackie?) hold minority views on the issue of racism? What’s your point?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Yes Husky Dude, I believe you about Nono.  What about you?


What about me?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about me?


Disregard my question


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about me?


Let me clear it up for you.
“You’re fucked up in the head.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Disregard my question


Don’t stop now, she needs to hear this.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Disregard my question


"I'll be the one asking the questions around here mister!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me clear it up for you.
> “You’re fucked up in the head.”


What makes you feel that way?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

QUOTE="Ellejustus, post: 338415, member: 440"
Everyone has deep pains from childhood.  Look it up sir.  
*Na, I had a wonderful childhood !*

Childhood learning trauma and influence from our 
environment shapes us for who we become. 
*Stop.....Just Stop....No more of your " Stories " !*

 Good grief?  
*YES....Good Grief !*

Most of us have no idea what's really going on and you dont either.  
*I do.....You just admitted YOU don't...*

I can tell you there is nothing you can do Mr No.  
*I can Do...! And I do...Do !*

Keep trying and fighting the good fight for your cause. 
*I am....You should pay attention...!*

 It will all be better someday and it wont be like anything you think it will look like. 
*Let's " Hope " sooo.....*

 Learn, "teach with Mercy" and it will go very well for you.  
Teach with Hate and it will go horrible for you and you and everyone else will 
be kicking themselves for trying to jump the line and have their reward now on earth.  
*TEACH THE TRUTH....NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH....!
THAT " IS " THE WAY !*

Anyway, I'll share more about the real Jesus tomorrow and how He has 
been unfairly betrayed by so many.
*Doesn't change the " TRUTH "...as it WILL NEVER CHANGE  !*




/QUOTE


*Don't let blind adherence to religion compel you to overlook the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I'll be the one asking the questions around here mister!"



*Woooooo.......now that is a set up " Quote "...*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Ellejustus, post: 338415, member: 440"
> Everyone has deep pains from childhood.  Look it up sir.
> *Na, I had a wonderful childhood !*
> 
> ...


OK, maybe no deep pain for you No.  I did and many others I know have a little deep pain or wounds.  Strong you are I see.   Did you have any pain in childhood or just one wonderful life for No and just so wonderful no pain? One tough day at school?  Perfect parents?  Never got in trouble you perfect little boy?  OK, make sure to catch my big lesson tomorrow about the truth you speak about.  I'm out, good night.......jk....lol.  Peace sir


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

QUOTE="Ellejustus, post: 338554, member: 440"

*1.* OK, maybe no deep pain for you No.  

*2.*  I did and many others I know have a little deep pain or wounds.  

*3.* Strong you are I see.   

*4.* Did you have any pain in childhood or just one wonderful life 
for No and just so wonderful no pain?

*5.* One tough day at school?  Perfect parents?  

*6.* Never got in trouble you perfect little boy?  

*7.* OK, make sure to catch my big lesson tomorrow about the truth 
you speak about.  I'm out, good night.......jk....lol.  Peace sir




/QUOTE


*That's the classic progression of a Guilty manipulator......*
*
1. The subtle capitulation....draw in.
2. The admission.
3. The backhanded compliment.
4. The probing question/insult.
5, The slight insult/ then personal dig.
6. Now look at this remark....says it all...!*
*7. The I am " Holier that Thou " religious closing comment.


Keep your Religious twists to yourself or be prepared for*
*strong rebuttals......!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s a good bet? That Morgan Freeman and Lil Wayne (and is that Anthony Mackie?) hold minority views on the issue of racism? What’s your point?


Yes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Ellejustus, post: 338554, member: 440"
> 
> *1.* OK, maybe no deep pain for you No.
> 
> ...


You don't know anything about religion, faith or commitment.


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know anything about religion, faith or commitment.


*Your " Religion " is a cult of violence/ hate, something rational humans don't subscribe to, but I can*
* recognize it and do intend to fight it as long as it exists....!
That's my " Commitment "..... and you can have " Faith " that I will follow thru with what I have stated...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your " Religion " is a cult of violence/ hate, something rational humans don't subscribe to, but I can*
> * recognize it and do intend to fight it as long as it exists....!
> That's my " Commitment "..... and you can have " Faith " that I will follow thru with what I have stated...!*


Easy killer.  Mr. Ignore button can be pretty sensitive.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s a good bet? That Morgan Freeman and Lil Wayne (and is that Anthony Mackie?) hold minority views on the issue of racism? What’s your point?


My point?
That your lily white ass is doing the talking when it relates to what these folks are living.
Their reality as black men doesn't match your guilt ridden perception as a far left 'intellect'.
Listen to what Morgan Freeman & Denzel Washington say about racism...look at Obama, Marshall, Rice, Powell, Thomas.
What's your point?


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> My point?
> That your lily white ass is doing the talking when it relates to what these folks are living.
> Their reality as black men doesn't match your guilt ridden perception as a far left 'intellect'.
> Listen to what Morgan Freeman & Denzel Washington say about racism...look at Obama, Marshall, Rice, Powell, Thomas.
> What's your point?


My point is “great video, Lion! You found some black people, namely Lil’ Wayne and Morgan Freeman, who say they haven’t dealt with racism!” Unlike Marshall, Rice and Powell you stupid fuck, all of whom have made reference to the racism they’ve faced.
Great job!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> My point is “great video, Lion! You found some black people, namely Lil’ Wayne and Morgan Freeman, who say they haven’t dealt with racism!” Unlike Marshall, Rice and Powell you stupid fuck, all of whom have made reference to the racism they’ve faced.
> Great job!


Racism only exists in your mind.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> My point is “great video, Lion! You found some black people, namely Lil’ Wayne and Morgan Freeman, who say they haven’t dealt with racism!” Unlike Marshall, Rice and Powell you stupid fuck, all of whom have made reference to the racism they’ve faced.
> Great job!


I love the look on Don Lemons face whilst interviewing Mr. Freeman. Priceless.
I believe Lil Wayne was the only one who said he hadn't had to deal with racism...that apparently pissed you off.
You may have watch the video, but obviously didn't hear a word that was said...more of that arrogance and ignorance you display  with pride.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I love the look on Don Lemons face whilst interviewing Mr. Freeman. Priceless.
> I believe Lil Wayne was the only one who said he hadn't had to deal with racism...that apparently pissed you off.
> You may have watch the video, but obviously didn't hear a word that was said...more of that arrogance and ignorance you display  with pride.


Hey can you please come up with some more racism denial videos? The 4th is coming up and we need to be reminded of our greatness.
Maybe a Ben Carson speech?


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racism only exists in your mind.


It appears I have a powerful mind, doesn’t it?


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

About time they change the name of the Orange County Airport.
John Wayne was a pig. Good actor, but a real pig.
Bye bye, John Wayne Airport.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> About time they change the name of the Orange County Airport.
> John Wayne was a pig. Good actor, but a real pig.
> Bye bye, John Wayne Airport.





			https://pages.shanti.virginia.edu/Wild_Wild_Cold_War/files/2011/11/John_Wayne_Playboy_Int2.pdf


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> About time they change the name of the Orange County Airport.
> John Wayne was a pig. Good actor, but a real pig.
> Bye bye, John Wayne Airport.


JW talked almost like my mom.  That generation was going through a big time change.  When I got engaged to my girlfriend who happen to be black, my mom was not too happy.  People like my mom and John Wayne are long gone.  My mom is my monument and I love her regardless of her darkness and her sins.  She turned around and was very nice to my black girlfriend. When she made my mom some of her homemade cheesecake, all was forgiven. You could see my mother struggling with her white adopted son with blond hair marrying a black girl.  It was a site to see, let me tell you.  I will never tear down my moms monuments over her racial issues.  She cared for me and loved me.  She adopted 8 kids.  She also had prejudice and I didn;t learn that at all obviously.  Our kids today are not like my mama was when she was 16 in 1935 at LA High!!!


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> JW talked almost like my mom.  That generation was going through a big time change.  When I got engaged to my girlfriend who happen to be black, my mom was not too happy.  People like my mom and John Wayne are long gone.  My mom is my monument and I love her regardless of her darkness and her sins.  She turned around and was very nice to my black girlfriend. When she made my mom some of her homemade cheesecake, all was forgiven. You could see my mother struggling with her white adopted son with blond hair marrying a black girl.  It was a site to see, let me tell you.  I will never tear down my moms monuments over her racial issues.  She cared for me and loved me.  She adopted 8 kids.  She also had prejudice and I didn;t learn that at all obviously.  Our kids today are not like my mama was when she was 16 in 1935 at LA High!!!


My dad was 18 in 1935 up the street at Fairfax High.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> My dad was 18 in 1935 up the street at Fairfax High.


That's cool.  My mom was student body president for the girls at Los Angles High School.  She went off to USC with her high school sweat heart who became a big time lawyer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> About time they change the name of the Orange County Airport.
> John Wayne was a pig. Good actor, but a real pig.
> Bye bye, John Wayne Airport.


John Wayne is America, no wonder you hate him so.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John Wayne is America, no wonder you hate him so.


John Wayne was a fictional persona created by Hollywood, usually portrayed by the actor Marion Morrison.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John Wayne is America, no wonder you hate him so.


How old are you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> How old are you?


He's old enough to know John Wayne is an American icon and U.S. Grant did more for African Americans than simply defeating Lee & the Confederacy...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> John Wayne was a fictional persona created by Hollywood, usually portrayed by the actor Marion Morrison.


Michael Luther King was a pig with mistresses and felt the need to change his name to "Martin" because he thought it made him sound intelligent.

Had black people valued education back when Big John brought it up, things might be different for them today.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's old enough to know John Wayne is an American icon and U.S. Grant did more for African Americans than simply defeating Lee & the Confederacy...


I dig your obsession with US Grant. 
Fyi, I was totally anti the destruction of his statue. Did they give a reason?
John Wayne was clearly a douchebag. The OC has matured and it’s time to cast off that relic of an inappropriate honor.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's old enough to know John Wayne is an American icon and U.S. Grant did more for African Americans than simply defeating Lee & the Confederacy...


According to whitehouse.gov -- When he was elected, the American people hoped for an end to turmoil. Grant provided neither vigor nor reform. Looking to Congress for direction, he seemed bewildered. One visitor to the White House noted “a puzzled pathos, as of a man with a problem before him of which he does not understand the terms.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> John Wayne was a fictional persona created by Hollywood, usually portrayed by the actor Marion Morrison.


Screw you and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> According to whitehouse.gov -- When he was elected, the American people hoped for an end to turmoil. Grant provided neither vigor nor reform. Looking to Congress for direction, he seemed bewildered. One visitor to the White House noted “a puzzled pathos, as of a man with a problem before him of which he does not understand the terms.”


From History.com
*He was responsible for dismantling the KKK during Reconstruction.*
After the newly formed Ku Klux Klan began murdering and terrorizing black Americans in the late-1860s, President Grant mobilized the Justice Department and secured thousands of indictments against their leaders. In 1871, he also oversaw passage of the so-called “Ku Klux Klan Act,” which armed him with the power to declare martial law and suspend habeas corpus in areas deemed to be in a state of insurrection. The law got its first test later that year, when Grant sent troops into South Carolina and ran thousands of Klansmen out of the state. Thanks to his administration’s efforts, the hooded extremists were effectively cowed into submission over the next few years. They wouldn’t resurface in force until the 1910s.

From the Washington Post
...As much as any person not named Abraham Lincoln, Grant saved the Union. He went on to serve two terms as president and write some of the most celebrated memoirs in the history of American letters. 
He pushed for passage of the 15th Amendment giving male African Americans the vote, sent federal troops to fight the Ku Klux Klan and reformed the government’s Indian policy. 
German leader Otto von Bismarck said to Grant that it was a shame that the United States had to endure so terrible a war. Grant answered, “But it had to be done.”
Bismarck: “Yes, you had to save the Union.”
Grant: “Not only save the Union, but destroy slavery.”
*
Frederick Douglass eulogized Grant as “a man too broad for prejudice, too humane to despise the humblest, too great to be small at any point. In him the Negro found a protector, the Indian a friend, a vanquished foe a brother, an imperiled nation a savior.” *

Bewildered indeed Magoo...


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> From History.com
> *He was responsible for dismantling the KKK during Reconstruction.*
> After the newly formed Ku Klux Klan began murdering and terrorizing black Americans in the late-1860s, President Grant mobilized the Justice Department and secured thousands of indictments against their leaders. In 1871, he also oversaw passage of the so-called “Ku Klux Klan Act,” which armed him with the power to declare martial law and suspend habeas corpus in areas deemed to be in a state of insurrection. The law got its first test later that year, when Grant sent troops into South Carolina and ran thousands of Klansmen out of the state. Thanks to his administration’s efforts, the hooded extremists were effectively cowed into submission over the next few years. They wouldn’t resurface in force until the 1910s.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing that we don't have to worry about the KKK anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> How old are you?


1962


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 1, 2020)

I wonder if they are sharing their recipe?









						MLS players blast $65 sandwiches that look straight out of Fyre Festival
					

Fyre Festival 2.0? MLS is set to hold a tournament next week inside a bubble-like atmosphere at Disney World in Orlando, Fla., but players on site are already complaining about their inclusive $65 …




					nypost.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> It's a good thing that we don't have to worry about the KKK anymore.


You're sounding more and more like Joe Biden with every post Magoo...
I'm surprised you don't blame Lincoln for the KKK...after all if he hadn't emancipated them, there would be no KKK.
Lord knows Frederick Douglas was a dolt...right Magoo?


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1962


Well, Pilgrim, I hate to break it to ya', but no Californian born after 1980 knows who the redneck John Wayne was, nor gives a shit. And if they did, they'd want his name outta there.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Michael Luther King was a pig with mistresses and felt the need to change his name to "Martin" because he thought it made him sound intelligent.
> 
> Had black people valued education back when Big John brought it up, things might be different for them today.


It was a smart name change, because it put him more in line with his father, Martin Luther King, Sr.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're sounding more and more like Joe Biden with every post Magoo...
> I'm surprised you don't blame Lincoln for the KKK...after all if he hadn't emancipated them, there would be no KKK.
> Lord knows Frederick Douglas was a dolt...right Magoo?


Rants are most effective when they have no discernible meaning.  That's a good example.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Well, Pilgrim, I hate to break it to ya', but no Californian born after 1980 knows who the redneck John Wayne was, nor gives a shit. And if they did, they'd want his name outta there.


I have seen every JW movie from Stagecoach on.  Some of them were real turkeys and could not have been made at all except JW was in them.  Some of them were excellent, like Sands of Iwo Jima, The Shootist, and The Searchers.  The best part of True Grit, to anyone who had seen JW's works, was the seemingly-intentional parody of the JW character.  

"When the legend becomes fact, print the legend."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Rants are most effective when they have no discernible meaning.  That's a good example.


I didn't think you were ranting Magoo...but if anyone knows about meaningless rants, you'd be the winner.
Do you think Frederick Douglass was ranting when he eulogized Grant?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Well, Pilgrim, I hate to break it to ya', but no Californian born after 1980 knows who the redneck John Wayne was, nor gives a shit. And if they did, they'd want his name outta there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

Someone explain this to messy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> It was a smart name change, because it put him more in line with his father, Martin Luther King, Sr.


It was pathetic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

espola said:


> John Wayne was a fictional persona created by Hollywood, usually portrayed by the actor Marion Morrison.


The trumpist liked to be lied to, obviously.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The trumpist liked to be lied to, obviously.


Obliviously nonsense...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obliviously nonsense...


So you believe trump.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Easy killer.  Mr. Ignore button can be pretty sensitive.



*" Mr Ignore Button " has a web site to browse....









						Books, Products and Programs for Highly Sensitive People
					

Books, products and programs to support your personal growth, creativity and healthy life as a highly sensitive person.




					highlysensitive.org
				



*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

messy said:


> My dad was 18 in 1935 up the street at Fairfax High.


*Your " Dad " was 18 in 1935....?*
*
Holy shit..what are you 85 or something....
*
*You're twice as old as LA's dirt ....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Climate Alarmists Predict Polar Bear Extinction by End of Century. Again.
					

A study published in Nature forecasts the decimation of the polar bear population if humans do not radically reduce burning fossil fuels.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Jul 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Climate Alarmists Predict Polar Bear Extinction by End of Century. Again.
> 
> 
> A study published in Nature forecasts the decimation of the polar bear population if humans do not radically reduce burning fossil fuels.
> ...


Why do you think that’s alarmist, instead of realistic?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do you think that’s alarmist, instead of realistic?


It's from Breitbart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

Every system goes through a trial and error period. We have done the fossil fuel emissions trial for sometime now and have detected the error. Now we need to adjust, fast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do you think that’s alarmist, instead of realistic?


Fool me once ......


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do you think that’s alarmist, instead of realistic?


Realistic based on what? Modeling? 

The same models that have trouble even replicating past weather events?

And yet we are to believe their predictions 80 yrs out are going to be right?

We have been witnessing how wrong the virus models are. We know substantially more about infectious disease vs what we know about what goes into making the climate the climate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fool me once ......


What's that you say dubya?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do you think that’s alarmist, instead of realistic?



*You see....*
*You DEMOCRATS in all your Criminal behavior have hijacked certain words ......

Are Climate Psychos predicting that " White " people will be extinct by the end of the *
*century...?  /s*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you believe trump.


As much as I believed Obama...
Have another kool-aid Daffy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As much as I believed Obama...
> Have another kool-aid Daffy


Yet you didn't support every move Obama made.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that you say dubya?


You know, the thing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you didn't support every move Obama made.


And?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you didn't support every move Obama made.









*Something is seriously wrong with this picture......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> And?


How did you become so dumb so fast? You use to figure things out and have a halfway decent retort. Now, it's just trolling and ignorance you display. Lazy and stupid is no way to go through life, it isn't cute to anyone but the stupid and the lazy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did you become so dumb so fast?
> You use to figure things out and have a halfway decent retort.
> Now, it's just trolling and ignorance you display.
> Lazy and stupid is no way to go through life,
> it isn't cute to anyone but the stupid and the lazy.


*You can't spell*
*You can't think
You can't formulate
You can't convey

Yet you stand on your internet soap box 
and declare yourself " Smart "....
*
*You are a sad representation of America's citizenry .....!

VERY SAD !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You can't spell*
> *You can't think
> You can't formulate
> You can't convey
> ...


Comprehension never was your strong suit. I made sure to say I wasn't saying I was smart, just smarter than you . . . and that ain't say'n much! LOL! You come off as lonely, loner, with deep issues. Being stupid and gullible are just two of them Q-boy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Comprehension never was your strong suit.
> I made sure to say I wasn't saying I was smart, just smarter
> than you . . . and that ain't say'n much! LOL!
> You come off as lonely, loner, with deep issues.
> Being stupid and gullible are just two of them Q-boy.


*Your posts speak for themselves......*
*You come off as an arrogant low intelligent
Union Iron Worker who has been challenged
intellectually and can only respond with 
" programed " retorts....

You Sir would not last ten seconds in a public debate.....*
*Your inept attempts at reasoning/intellect is on display for ALL to see....  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your posts speak for themselves......*
> *You come off as an arrogant low intelligent
> Union Iron Worker who has been challenged
> intellectually and can only respond with
> ...


I am pretty much undereducated and not too bright . . . but I am smarter than you (again, no great accomplishment that), so I got that going for me!


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am pretty much undereducated and not too bright . . . but I am smarter
> than you (again, no great accomplishment that), so I got that going for me!


" I am pretty much undereducated and not too bright . . . "


*At last you admitted the TRUTH.....sure took long enough...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did you become so dumb so fast? You use to figure things out and have a halfway decent retort. Now, it's just trolling and ignorance you display. Lazy and stupid is no way to go through life, it isn't cute to anyone but the stupid and the lazy.


I dont ever remember you telling me how smart I was.
Maybe its because you never did.
There's that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> " I am pretty much undereducated and not too bright . . . "
> 
> 
> *At last you admitted the TRUTH.....sure took long enough...!*


I've said that since I first walked into the kitchen, you are once again being disingenuous. I would say intellectually dishonest but any form of the word intellect in reference to you would be an affront to the word . . . whereas the word dishonesty fits you perfectly.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347608, member: 1707"

I've said that since I first walked into the kitchen, 
*Kitchen ain't around anymore is it....Wonder why...Hmmm !*
*And YOU are a LIAR....you've tried to portray yourself as 
anything but what you are now claiming....Your LIES circled *
*back on you....I don't forget.*

you are once again being disingenuous. 
*Ahhh.....I don't think so ..LIAR.*

I would say intellectually dishonest but any form of the 
word intellect in reference to you would be an affront 
to the word . . . 
*You're projecting again " Nadler "....you've got nothing on*
*me...I've got everything on YOU....Put a mask on and leave your *
*driver alone.....*


whereas the word dishonesty fits you perfectly.
*Oh my.....you cannot list any examples, but you*
*sure can regurgitate talking points when " Paid " too....*


/QUOTE


*Poor Poor you.....you " Finally " admitted the TRUTH and you're still BUTT hurt....*
*You should feel relived ......take a deep breath and hold it till you are almost red*
*in the face, then exhale.....you'll get the same result.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347608, member: 1707"
> 
> I've said that since I first walked into the kitchen,
> *Kitchen ain't around anymore is it....Wonder why...Hmmm !*
> ...


"The Kitchen" as in the first of Dominic's forums that I entered. Why do you persist in being such a disingenuous twit? Like when I mentioned working since I was a kid taking care of the horses, among other chores, and you acted as if that was a lifelong job? Your silly, disingenuous stupidity makes you look childish, foolish and ignorant. If that's how you wish to portray yourself continue.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347725, member: 1707"

"The Kitchen" as in the first of Dominic's forums that I entered. 
*Nooooo...you were on the Forum first and entered the Kitchen second...
Once again...a LIAR.*

Why do you persist in being such a disingenuous twit? 
*That would be you, not me....Nice try.*

Like when I mentioned working since I was a kid taking care of the horses, among other chores, 
*You " Brag " and then get Butt Hurt when called out on your twisted stories...
They do not fit together, classic LIAR syndrome....*

and you acted as if that was a lifelong job? 
*Story teller...you are...!*

Your silly, disingenuous stupidity makes you look childish,
 foolish and ignorant. If that's how you wish to portray yourself continue.
*You're reacting with the classic symptoms of " Caught " LIAR....
Go on....you're " Shovel Ready "....*


/QUOTE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347725, member: 1707"
> 
> "The Kitchen" as in the first of Dominic's forums that I entered.
> *Nooooo...you were on the Forum first and entered the Kitchen second...
> ...


My god are you disingenuous pos. You spend to much time at this.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My god are you disingenuous pos. You spend to much time at this.


*No.....you're just a LIAR.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No.....you're just a LIAR.*


Show me where I lied.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me where I lied.


*Post # 12,351......no more needed.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Post # 12,351......no more needed.*


You really are a simpleton.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a simpleton.


*You're a LIAR....plain and SIMPLE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're a LIAR....plain and SIMPLE !*


Prove it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Prove it.


*I just did...!*

*You didn't deny it.*


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2020)

The worst thing about this tornado video is the guy standing in the way of my view.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291904817120632832


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did you become so dumb so fast? You use to figure things out and have a halfway decent retort. Now, it's just trolling and ignorance you display. Lazy and stupid is no way to go through life, it isn't cute to anyone but the stupid and the lazy.


You on the other hand, have always been an idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did you become so dumb so fast? You use to figure things out and have a halfway decent retort. Now, it's just trolling and ignorance you display. Lazy and stupid is no way to go through life, it isn't cute to anyone but the stupid and the lazy.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You on the other hand, have always been an idiot.


OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You on the other hand, have always been an idiot.


I see it is easier on your small mind to simple say I know you are but what am I. Like the others in here on your team who make similar claims about those they disagree with you have never been able to show your work, prove your point, present the evidence. Enjoy the bliss you find in your ignorance.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I just did...!
> 
> You didn't deny it.*


*I DID.......You're in Denial....!

Now grow a pair.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Here's Why California Can't Keep the Power on During Heat Wave - and Newsom's Deflecting
					

He failed to plan... so that means he planned to fail. Right?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

The worlds 5th biggest economy can’t even keep the lights on.
How is all that solar and wind power doing?









						California heat wave leaves threat of rolling blackouts for millions as Gov. Newsom calls for probe
					

Millions of homes and businesses in California are at risk of seeing rolling blackouts through Wednesday, following an extreme heat wave that has stressed the state's electrical system.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see it is easier on your small mind to simple say I know you are but what am I. Like the others in here on your team who make similar claims about those they disagree with you have never been able to show your work, prove your point, present the evidence. Enjoy the bliss you find in your ignorance.


You should put quotes on your post above and give credit to whomever it was that said that to you....


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2020)

*California is down to it's last Nuclear Reactor.....This is one of the saddest predictions I*
*could have made.....but it came true.
Wind Power
Solar Power
Both are a running joke when it comes to Power Demand...!

Now what happens if the cooling system ( For some unfortunate reason ) breaks down 
and the Diablo Canyon Nuclear Power Plant has to shut down....
Conveniently during a high power demand event....*
*California is screwed once again.


The DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Climate Change Alarmist Harrison Ford Flies Son to College on Private Jet
					

Actor and climate change alarmist Harrison Ford flew his 19-year-old son off to college on private jet this week. The actor, his son, and wife Calista Flockhart were seen exiting the jet in Amherst, Massachusetts according to reports.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2020)

*Al Gore's favorite dinner served " Cold ".......on his lap. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2020)

How is that green energy working out?








						The Feds Just Threw a Lifeline to California During Energy Crisis
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2020)

Record setting heat, record fire season, record hurricane season, snow around a Colorado.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Record setting heat, record fire season, record hurricane season, snow around a Colorado.


Best post evah.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here's Why California Can't Keep the Power on During Heat Wave - and Newsom's Deflecting
> 
> 
> He failed to plan... so that means he planned to fail. Right?
> ...


Climate change is here, y'all. All over the country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Climate change is here, y'all. All over the country.


Talking science is going to frighten the wee whittle minded trumpanzees.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Climate change is here, y'all. All over the country.


Climate change is and always has been here, even before man was created.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Fucking hypocritical whiny Bitches,








						After rolling blackouts, California regulators voted to let gas powered plants stay open a few more years
					

"allowing the coastal gas plants to stay open a few more years would help prevent more outages..."




					hotair.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking hypocritical whiny Bitches,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muahahahaaaaaaa...priceless....

There was a heatwave across the region and as the sun went down and California’s solar generation started to fade, the California Independent System Operator (Cal ISO) simply couldn’t find enough power from other sources to meet the demand. The blackouts were ordered to prevent the entire grid from entering a brownout. 

Several outlets including NPR and the Wall Street Journal made the point that California’s push for green energy was partly responsible for the situation. In fact, as the LA Times pointed out, the California Public Utilities Commission had been warning about this exact scenario since last year. 

Staff at the California Public Utilities Commission recommended this month that four natural gas plants in Southern California, which are now required to shut down in 2020, be allowed to keep operating up to three additional years. Without the gas plants, PUC staff said, the state may face power shortfalls as soon as summer 2021 — specifically on hot days when energy demand remains high after the sun goes down and solar farms stop generating electricity…

Loretta Lynch, a former president of the Public Utilities Commission, thinks the whole exercise would be a waste of ratepayer money.
Lynch said extending the coastal gas plants and requiring energy providers to buy thousands of megawatts of new power — purchases that could include additional natural gas — would be “diametrically opposed to state goals.” The PUC has presented “zero evidence” of a need for new power, she said…
“Everybody knows we’re got plenty of power,” she said…
Shelley Luce, president of the environmental nonprofit Heal the Bay, said she wants to see the four coastal gas plants shut down and replaced with renewable energy.
___________________________________________________________________________

The folks running Portland are cut from the same cloth....brilliant!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

EPA Chief: California Blackouts Spilled 50,000 Gallons of Raw Sewage into Oakland Estuary
					

EPA Administrator Andrew Wheeler noted last week that California's August blackouts caused 50,000 gallons of raw sewage to be spilled.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> EPA Chief: California Blackouts Spilled 50,000 Gallons of Raw Sewage into Oakland Estuary
> 
> 
> EPA Administrator Andrew Wheeler noted last week that California's August blackouts caused 50,000 gallons of raw sewage to be spilled.
> ...


The sad part is no one in Oakland noticed or cared.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2020)

*Weather forecast pertaining to DEMOCRATS between now and Nov 3rd 2020.....*
*
Hot, Muggy, Sticky...And all around down right miserable and a very very sure chance of " Wetness "*
*running down their legs as the date looms ever closer......*


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2020)

Hottest September in the GISS records.  The last 6 years are the hottest six years on record.



			https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Hottest September in the GISS records.  The last 6 years are the hottest six years on record.
> 
> 
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


"fake news! Everything is fake news unless daddy trump says otherwise!"


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Weather forecast pertaining to DEMOCRATS between now and Nov 3rd 2020.....*
> *
> Hot, Muggy, Sticky...And all around down right miserable and a very very sure chance of " Wetness "*
> *running down their legs as the date looms ever closer......*


Major landslide. Trump thrown out embarrassingly and taking Senate majority with him.
America survives and thrives.


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "fake news! Everything is fake news unless daddy trump says otherwise!"


Ms Barrett says she has never heard about it.  A perfect t candidate for SCOTUS - she doesn't know and she doesn't care.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Ms Barrett says she has never heard about it.  A perfect t candidate for SCOTUS - she doesn't know and she doesn't care.


You mean "Coathanger Amy" as she is now being referred to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Hottest September in the GISS records.  The last 6 years are the hottest six years on record.
> 
> 
> 
> https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "fake news! Everything is fake news unless daddy trump says otherwise!"


All my hard work is paying off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Ms Barrett says she has never heard about it.  A perfect t candidate for SCOTUS - she doesn't know and she doesn't care.


Elections have consequences, mr most conservative member in here.
What a dick you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean "Coathanger Amy" as she is now being referred to?


After she stops baby killing you can always turn your attention to killing cops, I’ll take care of your wife for you, I think she is starting to like me.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean "Coathanger Amy" as she is now being referred to?


*The rumor "  swirling " around the forums is you were referred to as quite the fluffer*
*when the Unions gigs didn't pan out..... your seventy eight year old candidate is*
*in need of your unique services to " Pump him up "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Ain’t Ca great?








						Meanwhile, Not so Golden State to Cut off Power to One Million People to Avoid More Wildfires
					

Ah, California. The Golden State. Actually, the not-so-golden state. More like the People’s Republic of California. And now the PRC is about to cut off power to one million Californians in an ef...




					redstate.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Ms Barrett says she has never heard about it.  A perfect t candidate for SCOTUS - she doesn't know and she doesn't care.


She's waiting for the government mandates driven by the 97%.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elections have consequences, mr most conservative member in here.
> What a dick you are.


Who needs the Paris Accords when you have a Pandemic and a lot of sheeple.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ain’t Ca great?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Move already, plenty of dirt poor states that need more revenue, even your measly contribution.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Move already, plenty of dirt poor states that need more revenue, even your measly contribution.


How's that annual 2 cent raise coming along.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2020)

trump and his band of stupid lost, can we now move on to being an adult nation once again that actually confronts it’s issues instead of ignores them hoping they will just go away, like how trump has dealt with COVID-19?









						The Arctic is getting hotter, greener and less icy much faster than expected, report finds | CNN
					

In a matter of decades, human-caused global warming has pushed the Arctic towards a new, much warmer and less frozen climate state, according to NOAA's new Arctic Report Card.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump and his band of stupid lost, can we now move on to being an adult nation once again that actually confronts it’s issues instead of ignores them hoping they will just go away, like how trump has dealt with COVID-19?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump and his band of stupid lost, can we now move on to being an adult nation once again that actually confronts it’s issues instead of ignores them hoping they will just go away, like how trump has dealt with COVID-19?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2020)

espola said:


>


Suckers


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2020)

Hottest November in the GISS records --

2016   117  137  135  111   96   81   85  101   91   88   91   86    101 104    123  114   89   90  2016
2017   103  115  116   95   91   72   81   87   77   90   88   93     92  92    101  101   80   85  2017
2018    81   85   89   89   82   78   83   76   80  102   83   92     85  85     87   87   79   88  2018
2019    93   96  118  101   85   92   94   94   92  101  100  110     98  97     93  101   93   98  2019
2020   117  125  118  113  102   92   90   87   99   88  113 ****   **** 104    117  111   89  100  2020
Year   Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec    J-D D-N    DJF  MAM  JJA  SON  Year



			https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2021)

Earth Temperature Timeline
					






					xkcd.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Earth Temperature Timeline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“It’s happened many times over the centuries”-Aff
“Nothing we can do about it so who cares.” LE


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “It’s happened many times over the centuries”-Aff
> “Nothing we can do about it so who cares.” LE


Whatever happened to those guys?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Whatever happened to those guys?


They went off the grid.  Your message was compelling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Whatever happened to those guys?


The Lincoln Project?


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Lincoln Project?


Are you suggesting that the LP mockery of t and associates was enough to remove the scales from their eyes?  I am hurt at the thought that my mockery of t was not sufficient.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Are you suggesting that the LP mockery of t and associates was enough to remove the scales from their eyes?  I am hurt at the thought that my mockery of t was not sufficient.


Why would you be hurt? Youʻre led by Greta and AOC.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 14, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would you be hurt? Youʻre led by Greta and AOC.


Greta..lol!!


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2021)

espola said:


> Earth Temperature Timeline
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hüsker Dü said:


> “It’s happened many times over the centuries”-Aff
> “Nothing we can do about it so who cares.” LE


They could have been joyfully posting here about how the temperatures recorded in the GISS reports are down this year.  

On the other hand* -- Somewhere up this thread I pointed out that the last 6 years were the hottest 6 years in the GISS records.  If this year continues as it has been going, then I will have to amend that to "the last 7 years are the hottest 7 years in the GISS record.

Pure conjecture -- the reduction in temps this year is a delayed result of the reduced use of fossil fuels last year, even though it doesn't show up yet in the atmospheric CO2 reading.



			https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v4/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt
		






__





						Global Monitoring Laboratory - Carbon Cycle Greenhouse Gases
					

The Global Monitoring Laboratory conducts research on greenhouse gas and carbon cycle feedbacks, changes in clouds, aerosols, and surface radiation, and recovery of stratospheric ozone.



					gml.noaa.gov
				




* edited out a too-long diversion about the Vietnam War.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2021)

espola said:


> Pure conjecture --


We'll know in 12 years or less.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2021)

Also this --https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2021/07/05/pacific-northwest-heat-wave-oregon-death-toll/7869050002/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11093
> 
> Also this --https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2021/07/05/pacific-northwest-heat-wave-oregon-death-toll/7869050002/


The L.A. homeless will tell you that the heat saves lives.  But you people don't give a crap about that.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2021)

If you own a flex-fuel car and have access to E85 fuel, it is currently selling for more than a dollar/gallon less than the cheapest gasoline mix, which more than makes up for its lower MPG.  In the last week, I have purchased E85 in Sacramento for $3.199 in Sacramento and $2.959 in El Cajon.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2021)

Greenland ice extreme melting event --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420665634518708229


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2021)

espola said:


> Greenland ice extreme melting event --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420665634518708229


Wear your mask while sailing on th titanic on icebergless oceans.  Being vaxed should help too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11093
> 
> Also this --https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2021/07/05/pacific-northwest-heat-wave-oregon-death-toll/7869050002/


Good thing The ice is melting.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11256


I figured you would change the subject.  Focus on the cheating and lying and the scam dude.  Ruin kids lives for what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11256


As a band from Akron Ohio once sang, “We are Devo”.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11256


These 4 must have wore their mask post-vaxed and are the lone survivors.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2021)

__





						The world's first fossil-free steel ready for delivery - Hybrit
					

SSAB has now manufactured the first fossil-free steel in the world and delivered it to a customer. The test delivery is an important step toward a fully fossil-free iron and steel production value chain and a milestone for the HYBRIT partnership between SSAB, LKAB and Vattenfall. In July, SSAB...




					www.hybritdevelopment.se


----------



## crush (Aug 20, 2021)

espola said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this all you got left?  Climate & Weather for $100?  How dare you!!


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2021)

Leak and destroy: On the hunt for climate killing gas ｜ AFP
					

Peotone (United States) (AFP) - After finding a rusty gas canister near his midwest US home, Rick Karas checked online if it was worth anything. Incredibly, it turned out to be a coveted commodity in the battle against climate change. His roughly basketball-sized container was filled with CFCs...




					nordot.app


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2021)

crush said:


> Is this all you got left?  Climate & Weather for $100?  How dare you!!


The women are leading on this issue.  The men just follow.  See above.


----------



## crush (Aug 22, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The women are leading on this issue.  The men just follow.  See above.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11495


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)

The path IDA took up eastern US is apparent in river conditions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11548


Just like the chart above this one says.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2022)

This looks like what used to be my favorite bus stop, at the foot of the driveway into my hotel in Mammoth Lakes.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 2, 2022)

espola said:


> This looks like what used to be my favorite bus stop, at the foot of the driveway into my hotel in Mammoth Lakes.
> 
> View attachment 12552


Climate is changing big time.  What a beautiful place to live Espola.  Happy New Year!


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2022)

Accumulated heat in the upper ocean is at record levels, again!
					

The world’s oceans are hotter than ever before, continuing their record-breaking temperature streak for the sixth straight year.



					www.eurekalert.org


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2022)

And yet Fauci and other "leaders" said this wasn't the case. The noble lie I guess. Much like in the same vein they have lied about surgical masks working. We have private emails from Fauci to a friend telling them surgical masks were worthless. But of course gov has to show it does something...so masking up became a thing. 

Remember when the leaders and the press ridiculed those who said the virus was likely man made?


_Leading British and US scientists thought it was likely that Covid accidentally leaked from a laboratory *but were concerned that further debate would harm science in China, emails show.*

An email from Sir Jeremy Farrar, director of the Wellcome Trust, on February 2 2020 said that “a likely explanation” was that Covid had rapidly evolved from a Sars-like virus inside human tissue in a low-security lab.

The email, to Dr Anthony Fauci and Dr Francis Collins of the US National Institutes of Health, went on to say that such evolution may have “accidentally created a virus primed for rapid transmission between humans”.

But a leading scientist told Sir Jeremy that *“further debate would do unnecessary harm to science in general and science in China in particular”. Dr Collins, the former director of the US National Institutes of Health, warned it could damage “international harmony”.*

Viscount Ridley, co-author of Viral: the search for the origin of Covid, said: “These emails show a lamentable lack of openness and transparency among Western scientists who appear to have been more interested in *shutting down a hypothesis they thought was very plausible, for political reasons.”*

In the emails, Sir Jeremy said that other scientists also believed the virus could not have evolved naturally. One such scientist was Professor Mike Farzan, of Scripps Research, the expert who discovered how the original Sars virus binds to human cells.

Scientists were particularly concerned by a part of Covid-19 called the furin cleavage site, a section of the spike protein which helps it enter cells and makes it so infectious to humans.

Summarising Professor Farzan’s concerns in an email, Sir Jeremy said: “He is bothered by the furin site and has a hard time (to) explain that as an event outside the lab, though there are possible ways in nature but highly unlikely.

“I think this becomes a question of how do you put all this together, whether you believe in this series of coincidences, what you know of the lab in Wuhan, how much could be in nature – accidental release or natural event? I am 70:30 or 60:40.”









						Scientists believed Covid leaked from Wuhan lab - but feared debate could hurt ‘international harmony’
					

Emails to Dr Anthony Fauci show ‘likely’ explanation identified at start of coronavirus pandemic, but there were worries about saying so




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				



_


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2022)

_Was it a guilty conscience that prompted Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky to tell the world on “Good Morning America” on Jan. 7 that *75 percent of COVID-19 deaths occurred among those with four or more comorbidities?*

If it wasn’t, it should have been.

Four or more? What would the percentage have been for those with a mere two or three comorbidities? Eighty-five? Ninety-five? Ninety-eight?

*It couldn’t be more obvious that COVID-19 was a serious danger most of all to those who were very sick in the first place*. The obese also had concerns, although that is rarely mentioned because not politically correct. And, alas, sometimes the recently vaccinated.

For that, we all had to be injected, masked up, locked down, and isolated for two years.

--

https://www.theepochtimes.com/guilty-conscience-cdcs-walensky-lets-the-covid-cat-out-of-the-bag_4207206.html_


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2022)

What else has our government inflicted upon is in the don Quijote like quest to eliminate the virus?

Only inflation which hurts those that can least afford it.

The latest inflation data, released by the Bureau of Labor Statistics, showed prices in December rose to a *40-year high*, climbing 7.0 percent compared with the year before.

Cost/benefit.

Ever take those kind of classes dad?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2022)

Wrong forum for the above posts.


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> And yet Fauci and other "leaders" said this wasn't the case. The noble lie I guess. Much like in the same vein they have lied about surgical masks working. We have private emails from Fauci to a friend telling them surgical masks were worthless. But of course gov has to show it does something...so masking up became a thing.
> 
> Remember when the leaders and the press ridiculed those who said the virus was likely man made?
> 
> ...


Did you get lost?


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Wrong forum for the above posts.


Rushing to publish?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2022)

Interesting issue -- So Cal Gas was fined for using rate-payer money to lobby against improving building codes that would have made homes more energy-efficient, and thus use less gas for heating.









						California gas utility fined $10M for ratepayer money misuse
					

A major California gas utility must pay a nearly $10 million fine and reimburse customers for money it improperly spent related to the development of more energy-efficient building codes.




					www.10news.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Interesting issue -- So Cal Gas was fined for using rate-payer money to lobby against improving building codes that would have made homes more energy-efficient, and thus use less gas for heating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s special


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2022)

The sun doesn't shine in Wisconsin?









						Freedom Fight: Wisconsin Utilities Try to Ban Private Solar Power
					

Wisconsin utility companies want to outlaw solar powered electricity storage and ev charging on private property.




					cleantechnica.com


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2022)

'This is going to be a game changer' | Treasure hidden under the Salton Sea could be inside the next car you buy
					

Eight thousand feet below the Salton Sea is a chemical that some call “white gold”.




					www.cbs8.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2022)

"In my opinion, you have a thing called weather, and you go up and you go down," Trump falsely claimed in response. "The climate's always been changing."








						Watch: Trump dodges on whether humans cause climate change: 'In my opinion, you have a thing called weather'
					

Fox Business host Stuart Varney asked Trump on Monday if the climate is "changing because of human activity."




					www.businessinsider.com
				



“The water, the tide—it comes in and it goes out. It always goes in, then it goes out. … You can't explain that. You can't explain it.”


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2022)

The upcoming rain doesn't look like it will amount to much, but an optimist in me hopes that the basic weather circulation will shift so that the bigger storms come all the way down the coast and don't just turn inland in Oregon as they have been doing for the last 6 weeks.  



			North East Pacific | Global Infrared Satellite | Satellite Maps | Weather Underground


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2022)

RIGHT NOW, in the middle of the hottest part of the hottest day yet this year, when one would expect AC loads to be topping out, CAISO reports that almost 60% of the electrical demand is being met by renewable sources and that about 80% of that is from solar energy.





__





						California ISO - Supply, Today's Outlook
					

View real-time and historical data on generation resources, including renewables, currently on the system.



					www.caiso.com
				




I have been searching for the impact of home solar systems on the state's electrical load but I have not been able to find hard data on that.  Some posters have proposed that home solar systems don't show up in the solar energy supply numbers, but instead in the reduction in demand that is the result of homes with solar systems not drawing on the grid to run their AC.


----------



## paytoplay (Apr 7, 2022)

It’s 100+ degrees outside and it’s April 7. Boy, I hate this weather inflation!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2022)

County to join 5-city CCA as alternative to SDG&E. Will it bring lower electric rates?
					

Board votes for San Diego Community Power — a community choice aggregation program, or CCA, made up of the cities of San Diego, Chula Vista, La Mesa, Encinitas and Imperial Beach.




					www.delmartimes.net


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

May 16, 2022 6:46 PM
Published May 16, 2022 11:26 AM
*‘We’re worried’: CA power officials warn extreme heat could bring blackouts this summer*
California energy officials are warning the state will likely have an energy shortage that could result in rolling blackouts this summer.













						'We're worried': CA power officials warn extreme heat could bring blackouts this summer - KESQ
					

California energy officials are warning the state will likely have an energy shortage that could result in rolling blackouts this summer. As drought, extreme heat and wildfires challenge California's energy reliability, projections show a potential shortage of 1,700 megawatts of power statewide...




					kesq.com


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549438596465278976


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2022)

A new era in nuclear energy: US nuclear regulator approves the first modular reactor design
					

Certification of first small reactor marks the beginning of a new era in nuclear energy sector, with many more projects in the pipeline.




					interestingengineering.com
				




Design details -- https://www.nrc.gov/docs/ML2022/ML20224A481.pdf


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 4, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> May 16, 2022 6:46 PM
> Published May 16, 2022 11:26 AM
> *‘We’re worried’: CA power officials warn extreme heat could bring blackouts this summer*
> California energy officials are warning the state will likely have an energy shortage that could result in rolling blackouts this summer.
> ...



I guess all those electric cars are gonna charge themselves then?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess all those electric cars are gonna charge themselves then?


Your article is from May.  How many of those extreme heat blackouts have we had so far?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2022)

Y





espola said:


> Your article is from May.  How many of those extreme heat blackouts have we had so far?


You really are an idiot.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Y
> You really are an idiot.


That's not an answer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2022)

Whatever





espola said:


> That's not an answer.


Whatever...You're still an idiot.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 11, 2022)

espola said:


> That's not an answer.


I'll ask you again, since I asked in another thread.
Are you the pot or the kettle?

And @Multi Sport is right..in case you're having a hard time facing facts.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2022)

At the fueling station today, E85 is $3.399/gallon (the sticker on the pump says 51% to 83% ethanol) and diesel is $5.899/gallon (94% biodiesel).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

Debunking 13 of the biggest climate change myths
					

Climate scientists debunk myths about global warming, the temperature record, carbon dioxide, extreme weather, and climate change.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------

